# Write 5 things about yourself and type the person above.



## RaisinKG

@leictreon Sounds like an INFJ. Dat ESTP shadow.

1. Absolutely terrible listener, and I like to talk... A LOT. Usually it's comprised of 30% jokes and 20% sarcastic lecture (like 12321 reasons why you should watch a horrible tv show), and 50% other stuff.

2. I act way more emotional than I should be, and have a harsh self critic inside.

3. My parents boast about how good they are at something something, and I cant relate to that at all. Learning that particular thing is like trying to master how to become Pi.

4. If I have to solve a problem relating to people in general, but especially closer people like friends, my solutions nearly always terribly fail.

5. I often use fictional characters to express my opinion, such as, "Spongebob really likes apples"


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I sense Si and Ixxx the most. Going with INFP.

1.e
2.a
3.r
4.t
5.h


----------



## RaisinKG

@Earthious why Si but you type INFP?

you live on planet earth, and dat insane logic: which means INTP

This self analysis was also 1241% accurate.

1. hey guys we should be down to earth.

2. whaddya mean? we should have our heads in the sky islands!

3. no no don't listen to him, one is speaking the truth

4. Yeah! Let's all be down to earth!

5. Details, Details, Details!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

flourine said:


> @Earthious why Si but you type INFP?
> 
> you live on planet earth, and dat insane logic: which means INTP
> 
> This self analysis was also 1241% accurate.
> 
> 1. hey guys we should be down to earth.
> 
> 2. whaddya mean? we should have our heads in the sky islands!
> 
> 3. no no don't listen to him, one is speaking the truth
> 
> 4. Yeah! Let's all be down to earth!
> 
> 5. Details, Details, Details!


I sensed Si that strongest, doesn't mean your Si is actually stronger^^. Ne being higher would work by this post I am quoting also. 
However, the question I am _dying _to know, what is your actual type? :kitteh:

@ Person below, skip me.


----------



## RaisinKG

why would i tell you that? I'll give you a hint, one of my higher functions involves "does it make sense" and "BUILD A WALL and make THE NONSENICAL PAY FOR IT"


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

flourine said:


> why would i tell you that? I'll give you a hint, one of my higher functions involves "does it make sense" and "BUILD A WALL and make THE NONSENICAL PAY FOR IT"


Because it's more fun when you have something to gain from a game :kitteh:
Win/loss, right/wrong, analysis of your (lack of) reading ability, etc^^

And I am truly lost about the nonsensical part.^^ I nonsensically guessed F because of your name and it including F and i (Fi). However numbers in your statements can imply T. I have no idea what to guess atm^^. 

However, "does it make sense" seems to hint at T.


----------



## RaisinKG

Dood "Flourine" has F as its first and e as its end so Fe lelel


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Hahaha, yes, but the I is stronger by appearance. However, with this brief interaction, ti/fe was becoming quite obvious. 

Then we can apply the Ne in flourine as Ne? 

INTP. 
If not, ENTP. 
If not, INFJ, but your writing seems quite Ne. 

INTP would make most sense, especially as a Ti dom IMO.


----------



## Murkury

Fried Eggz said:


> I did not expect to be correctly typed in here. People see anti-social and at ease with logic and immediately assume INTJ. BTW, you can mention people by putting an @ in front of their name. E.G. @_Murkury_


Ha, yeah the sterotypes are a killer for people trying to type themselves correctly.

I assumed TI due to your statement about needing accuracy, plus the fact you said you enjoy medicine and chemistry; It doesn't sound like your are studying those subjects for the purpose of gaining a career, otherwise I think that you might have mentioned that, so I assume that you study for you're own enjoyment/ for the purpose of understanding, which sounds like something a dom TI user might do.

I guessed possible SE, using the socionics description, in which the person with SE as thier second function may not nescessarily seek out confrontation in thier environment, but is not afriad of it (which sounded like part of your first point) Plus you said can cook, and learn 'hands on' work quickly, which sounds like you are good at dealing with your immediate environment


----------



## TropicalVacay

Let's get this rolling again 

1) My interests change often. It's like every time the wind blows in a different direction, I want to do something completely different with my life. 

2) I pick apart things maybe too much. I'm always trying to figure people out. What made them give that look? What made them say that the way they did? I sensed this, is that what you thought too? 

3) I tell myself I'm going to go to bed earlier and end up staying up half the night. I tell myself, I'll just grab a snack and then go to bed. Oh, my friends are down here chillin? Yeah, I'll toss around the football. Dude, I dare you to jump the ping pong table! Jump! Jump! Who wants to have a sleepover in the lounge? 

4) I have what's called "the look" that I give people. Sometimes, words aren't necessary. You can convey all you need to, like how much of a moron a person is, just by the expression on your face. 

5) I'm always talking about food. Ironically, I'm skinny. Wanna get ice cream? Oh yeah. You're on a diet. Soo.. wanna get ice cream? Who's looking to order pizza? I want pizza. And wings. Let's start a baking business! What should we sell? Imagine how much money we could make off of people that are drunk/high.


----------



## Kimochiru

@TropicalVacay
You definitely seem EP! My best guesses would be ENFP or ESTP.


@soul_searching I really like your username c: Just had to mention it!

OK! Let's see who will type me:

1. I have a hard time getting the motivation to focus on one specific thing (especially if it's a chore), but once I find The Focus, I can stay that way for quite a long time.

2. I have a hard time finding people of my age who can actually keep up with the types of things I'm interested in. 

3. I wish I was a polyglot. Very polyglot.

4. I enjoy writing papers. 

5. I often "talk to myself" in my own head. This includes debating and intellectual discussion.


----------



## Libra Sun

ENTP @TropicalVacay
INTJ @Kimochiru

1. I don't want children, and sometimes I wonder if that stems from a past life because I literally can't be around a crying baby/child. My anxiety skyrockets, and I have to get up and leave wherever I am to escape the crying.

2. I remember when I was 12 years old, I wrote a story about a thick gold crucifix with a red stone in the middle that had magical healing powers. I was in no way religious, so I'm honestly not sure what inspired it. 

3. I never feel rested when I wake up, no matter how many hours of sleep I've gotten the night before. 

4. I have a tendency to idolize people and put them on pedestals. I have grandiose expectations of those I instantly become attached to, so once they've fallen off that pedestal, it's nearly impossible for me to see them the same way again.

5. I can hear the voices of those I'm texting when I read their texts, and if they're using emoticons, I see their face instead of the emoticon.


----------



## RaisinKG

@soul_searching kinda feels like INFJ. idk why.

1. I have a hard time motivating myself to do anything. My passive state is doing absolutely nothing (or internet browsing) except think about new things to do, which I may not actually do at all.

2. I can be obsessed with something for a while if theres ambiguity, or something new for it. I always want to delve deeper and deeper into a subject, until I can't learn anything new about it anymore. Nothing new = It's dead to me.

3. I often try out novel but really ineffective methods or strategies, because their enjoyable and it's a good challenge to try to win with them (video games)

4. Sometimes, but may be compulsively analytical 

5. Nah, don't listen to Four. Fives here to give you the juicy information you need! All you need to do is insert a quarter!


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

@flourine, you're almost as hard to type as your avatar's character!

I know that you use your Ne *very much* and that's why it is likely to be your dom or aux function, so either ENxP or INxP, but I'm going with INTP.

Okay, here we go:

1. I get more ideas if I talk to someone about them, sharing ideas is an great source of inspiration for me.

2. I don't see the need of organizing stuff because I think everything is very well organized inside my head and that's what matters.

3. I tend to zone out when talking with people and I have to constantly check what I've heard in order to process it properly.

4. I have a really good memory, but it's very selective, so I either remember something clearly or just don't remember it at all.

5. When I'm bored, I keep talking about random stuff until someone starts a conversation with me.


----------



## Privy

flourine said:


> @soul_searching kinda feels like INFJ. idk why.
> 
> 1. I have a hard time motivating myself to do anything. My passive state is doing absolutely nothing (or internet browsing) except think about new things to do, which I may not actually do at all.
> 
> 2. I can be obsessed with something for a while if theres ambiguity, or something new for it. I always want to delve deeper and deeper into a subject, until I can't learn anything new about it anymore. Nothing new = It's dead to me.
> 
> 3. I often try out novel but really ineffective methods or strategies, because their enjoyable and it's a good challenge to try to win with them (video games)
> 
> 4. Sometimes, but may be compulsively analytical
> 
> 5. Nah, don't listen to Four. Fives here to give you the juicy information you need! All you need to do is insert a quarter!


ISFP or ISTP

-----------

1. I have had detailed dreams and premonitions of the future - people, places, events, timelines... with uncanny precision. 
I only tell my INTJ of these things as I imagine I wouldn't be believed. After witnessing the fore-tellings first-hand for around 10 years, he is no longer skeptical. This sort of thing is increasing in frequency as I get older, and part of me wishes I could either stop it - or hone in on it to use it to my advantage. 

2. I have a particular fascination/fixation with my own reflection (to the point that I even keep the rear view mirror angled so that I can see my own face in the car.)

3. I had a variety of imaginary friends as a child because I liked the idea that they could always be with me, my parents couldn't dictate my relationships, and I didn't have to accommodate anyone else's will. The primary ones were:
a. My reflection. (I sat in front of a fire hydrant in first grade, and made friends with 'her'. Her name was "Friend." 
b. My shadow. (It was a hindrance that I couldn't have consistent conversation with "Friend" so "Shadow" was there during the day.
c. My Protector. He had no name, but at night when I was forced to sleep in the dark, he would sit on the edge of my bed and watch over me. He had a presence of comfort and strength. He also wore a white plastic [JASON-esk] mask. 
d. I had a colony of microscopic people who relied on my size for their survival, particularly to move from one ledge to another.

4. I taught myself to draw and mastered realistic portraiture in 5 months. (4-10 hours a day of drawing + study; 180+ pieces)

5. I've got no clue what it is to have a 'self image'.


----------



## hauntology

I'm feeling INFJ, maybe 5w4 so.
1.) I never quite know what I want. I am very ambitious and want to make my mark on the world, but am far too afraid to.
2.) I don't understand how people work at all. there is no dichotomous key for emotions and it oft confuses me to identify what i am feeling.
3.) it is hard for me to get close to people, but once I do, I will never leave.
4.) my interests run very deep for a long period of time, I get fixated on a certain topic and want to learn all there is about it.
5.) I feel like I am constantly searching for something, but it seems to get me nowhere. I do not know what I am looking for. maybe peace.


----------



## Privy

Rin Tezuka said:


> I'm feeling INFJ, maybe 5w4 so.
> 1.) I never quite know what I want. I am very ambitious and want to make my mark on the world, but am far too afraid to.
> 2.) I don't understand how people work at all. there is no dichotomous key for emotions and it oft confuses me to identify what i am feeling.
> 3.) it is hard for me to get close to people, but once I do, I will never leave.
> 4.) my interests run very deep for a long period of time, I get fixated on a certain topic and want to learn all there is about it.
> 5.) I feel like I am constantly searching for something, but it seems to get me nowhere. I do not know what I am looking for. maybe peace.


For me, or for ghostfire01? I'd say INTP is very fitting for him.


----------



## RaisinKG

> I have had detailed dreams and premonitions of the future - people, places, events, timelines... with uncanny precision.


Precognitive Dreaming -> INxJ. The rest leads me to deduce that you must be Ni-Fe! INFJ! confirmed!

1. Abhors doing things by the book, and likes to go my own way.

2. When someone says, "Do as I ask", or something along the lines of that, I roll my eyes. The more authoritarian a leader is, the more likely I am to loathe them.

3. If other people were to describe me, they'd likely say, "Your like an outside observer," if they didn't know my public goofball persona. Heck, this holds true, because I've lurked this forum for at least five months before I actually joined.

4. Despite considering myself a reserved, and somewhat shy person, I can make friends surprisingly very fast, just with one joke, or a shared interest we find out we have.

5. Hates being the center of attention


----------



## hauntology

HoranOuros said:


> For me, or for ghostfire01? I'd say INTP is very fitting for him.


for you, of course!


----------



## Mange

1. I have a short attention span
2. Being in busy, brightly lit stores can be overstimulating and upsetting sometimes
3. I've always been drawn to musical instruments
4. I'm a loner
5. I Dont like people seeing me crying/being emotional


----------



## RaisinKG

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> I keep wanting to type you as an ISxJ, maybe ISFJ with really good tert-Ti. Or you're actually an xNTP like everyone else says and I just can't type worth a damn, lol.
> 
> 1. My autobiographical memory sucks. It's troubling how many things I turn out to remember wrong, or don't remember at all from my past.
> 
> 2. For some reason I'm really good at thinking up music videos to songs. No idea why - but it goes double if the song is something emotionally meaningful. Then the 'video' will be something symbolic of that feeling.
> 
> 3. The above mentioned dramatized feelings are the only reliable things that make me cry. Movies rarely affect me, people only sometimes affect me, and I don't know what it is to be moved by beauty. I do not like this in myself.
> 
> 4. When I was younger I used to deliberately be weird or show off hoping it would get attention or get some kind of a reaction. All it got me were weird looks.
> 
> 5. I once translated a Monty Python quote into (probably really bad) Latin in response to a Youtube comment. Because I could and I wanted to see how many likes it got me.
> 
> 
> Bonus: I'm really bad at thinking up trivia about myself.


I think your referring to the character I suggested people type, because I am obviously an internal judger (so xxxP). He's pretty ISTJ if you know his past.

@ghostfire01 Point one sounds like low Fe, two seems like Fe, three seems like Ni for some reason. 4 screams INTJ. 5 is Fi.

Overall: INxJ.

Type this guy:
1. The sea favors the strong! The strong devouring the weak is a rule of life, and that's one of my personal codes! 

2. I maintain an orderly organization dedicated to it's utmost efficiency as a means to my goals. If you are not effective enough to fit towards my overall goals and visions, get out of my crew, their not welcome here!

3. This is reality! And Dreams are not reality! Can they get that through? No no no. My feelings however, come out in the MOST IMMATURE of ways! I can get riled up by a simple insult.

4. I know what a particular character means to her people, she symbolizes an abstract ideal that they strongly believe in, and I wish to put that out of the picture. People keep saying that I keep picking on her because she's so weak, but unfortunately, Symbolism is powerful. Removing a valuable chess piece from the enemy means one step closer to victory.

5. I put on a nice guy, who seems chill and cool on the outside to hide my true colors. This is because, rather than wanting to be liked and respected, it is far more effective to act nice, rather than be a complete and total jerk.


----------



## leictreon

ENTJ

Let's see if you can type my brother.

1) He's clumsy and forgetful, messy, tends to lose important stuff and is generally distracted all the time.
2) He's good with numbers and majoring on finantial administration.
3) He's annoying, tends to ask questions all the time, even unrelated to the discussion or subject, and tends to forget the answers. Also if he wants something he will annoy you until you give it to him.
4) He likes to pretend to be dumb, to annoy people. 
5) He doesn't get offended easily. Doesn't mind being naked around people (ew), althought he usually stays home he can be the soul of the party if he wants. Despite that he's pretty childlike and even innocent.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

This is really becoming an "Type this character" thread, isn't? Maybe we should make one, if there's not one already, since we may be straying away from the original purpose of this one.



> @ghostfire01 Point one sounds like low Fe, two seems like Fe, three seems like Ni for some reason. 4 screams INTJ. 5 is Fi.
> 
> Overall: INxJ.


Yeah, I was thinking about either INFJ or INTJ, actually... She's a pretty complex character and I didn't know about MBTI at the time, so I'm not sure.



> Type this guy:
> 1. The sea favors the strong! The strong devouring the weak is a rule of life, and that's one of my personal codes!


It's so Fi... It's like, how much more Fi could this be? And the answer is... Fi.



> 2. I maintain an orderly organization dedicated to it's utmost efficiency as a means to my goals. If you are not effective enough to fit towards my overall goals and visions, get out of my crew, their not welcome here!


Te all over the place.



> 3. This is reality! And Dreams are not reality! Can they get that through? No no no. My feelings however, come out in the MOST IMMATURE of ways! I can get riled up by a simple insult.


Low Fi?



> 4. I know what a particular character means to her people, she symbolizes an abstract ideal that they strongly believe in, and I wish to put that out of the picture. People keep saying that I keep picking on her because she's so weak, but unfortunately, Symbolism is powerful. Removing a valuable chess piece from the enemy means one step closer to victory.


Ni.



> 5. I put on a nice guy, who seems chill and cool on the outside to hide my true colors. This is because, rather than wanting to be liked and respected, it is far more effective to act nice, rather than be a complete and total jerk.


Fi.

So I would guess xNTJ.

I won't post anything about me or my characters here, so people can just skip me.


----------



## RaisinKG

leictreon said:


> ENTJ
> 
> Let's see if you can type my brother.
> 
> 1) He's clumsy and forgetful, messy, tends to lose important stuff and is generally distracted all the time.
> 2) He's good with numbers and majoring on finantial administration.
> 3) He's annoying, tends to ask questions all the time, even unrelated to the discussion or subject, and tends to forget the answers. Also if he wants something he will annoy you until you give it to him.
> 4) He likes to pretend to be dumb, to annoy people.
> 5) He doesn't get offended easily. Doesn't mind being naked around people (ew), althought he usually stays home he can be the soul of the party if he wants. Despite that he's pretty childlike and even innocent.


lol xNTP, he kind of acts like me. 5 makes me lean to ENTP.


----------



## IzaMATEIza

ESTP

1.) I like structure, but I hate routine. The whole idea something being another just because it has been said frustrates me relentlessly.
2.) I like Science, but I hate people; yet I've spent more time trying to understand people than I have people.
3.) I consider myself to be an absolute jerk, yet I believe that is the only way I can get other things done. There are two main ways you can seek justice. Either you can be nice, or you can make others nice. My way is the latter.
4.) I give little empathy for people, yet the one thing I want to fix is my social skills.
5.) I never listen to people's opinions unless I can add what they have said to mine.


----------



## Quernus

IzaMATEIza said:


> ESTP
> 
> 1.) I like structure, but I hate routine. The whole idea something being another just because it has been said frustrates me relentlessly.
> 2.) I like Science, but I hate people; yet I've spent more time trying to understand people than I have people.
> 3.) I consider myself to be an absolute jerk, yet I believe that is the only way I can get other things done. There are two main ways you can seek justice. Either you can be nice, or you can make others nice. My way is the latter.
> 4.) I give little empathy for people, yet the one thing I want to fix is my social skills.
> 5.) I never listen to people's opinions unless I can add what they have said to mine.


LOL INTP

YEP.

Type my friend:
1. She has a very difficult time not responding to things people say/do/ask. Even if it's just a flustered response, or a positive one, doesn't matter, there's always a reaction and she cannot tune things out very easily.
2. She has a lot of different skills and talents and is very knowledgeable and competent - genuinely excels in many areas without seeming braggy about it BUT does seem troubled if she doesn't actually know something/doesn't feel very competent or knowledgeable
3. Goes out of her way to tell people how much she adores or appreciates them, and is good at focusing on individual traits they have and making them feel understood and validated. She has a lot of empathy and knows what to say. People ask her for advice on what to say when they're struggling with other interpersonal conflicts.
4. Has some difficulties directly asking for things for herself (like instead of saying "do you mind if I take my break?" at work she will say "...would you absolutely hate me if I took my break right now?") but has very clear ethics/values/opinions/principles she will stand up for
5. Likes things done her way in terms of how things are organized/prioritized. Takes the lead whenever possible to accomplish this, kinda resents (or gets clearly frustrated) when less effective/efficient ideas or approaches are chosen above hers.


----------



## NurseCat

Quernus said:


> LOL INTP
> 
> YEP.
> 
> Type my friend:
> 1. She has a very difficult time not responding to things people say/do/ask. Even if it's just a flustered response, or a positive one, doesn't matter, there's always a reaction and she cannot tune things out very easily.
> 2. She has a lot of different skills and talents and is very knowledgeable and competent - genuinely excels in many areas without seeming braggy about it BUT does seem troubled if she doesn't actually know something/doesn't feel very competent or knowledgeable
> 3. Goes out of her way to tell people how much she adores or appreciates them, and is good at focusing on individual traits they have and making them feel understood and validated. She has a lot of empathy and knows what to say. People ask her for advice on what to say when they're struggling with other interpersonal conflicts.
> 4. Has some difficulties directly asking for things for herself (like instead of saying "do you mind if I take my break?" at work she will say "...would you absolutely hate me if I took my break right now?") but has very clear ethics/values/opinions/principles she will stand up for
> 5. Likes things done her way in terms of how things are organized/prioritized. Takes the lead whenever possible to accomplish this, kinda resents (or gets clearly frustrated) when less effective/efficient ideas or approaches are chosen above hers.


She sounds like an Fe-dom, perhaps she's an ESFJ.



NurseCat said:


> Here I go.
> 
> 1) I often find myself concerned with my own authenticity, whether I truly love/care about others or not. Honesty is really important to me, and I never want to be someone who lies to herself or others.
> 
> 2) I'm really shy at first, but I open up quickly. It's hard to get me to shut up, but oddly enough I'm a good listener. Once I trust somebody, I'm very open and I like it when they discuss their deeper thoughts and experiences with me. Also, I think of teasing as an affectionate gesture and am very playful with my friends. In fact, I try to avoid using sarcasm around people I don't know very well, even if they use it too. People can rarely tell when I'm being sarcastic and it leads them to think I'm actually crazy.
> 
> 3) I like to maintain a certain level of stability in my life and I dislike combativeness.
> 
> 4) When I hear about one thing, I quickly get reminded of other things related to a shared overarching theme. I tell stories a lot and throw around many what-if scenarios. Si?
> 
> 5) I form opinions pretty quickly, but afterwards I invest myself in thinking about it and conducting as much research as possible so that I can make sure my opinion is logical and non-hypocritical. I can easily examine and see from different perspectives.


I think mine got a little lost in the shuffle. Can someone try me?


----------



## ai.tran.75

NurseCat said:


> Sounds really INTJ to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem like an Fi-dom. Perhaps you're an ISFP?
> 
> Here I go.
> 
> 1) I often find myself concerned with my own authenticity, whether I truly love/care about others or not. Honesty is really important to me, and I never want to be someone who lies to herself or others.
> 
> 2) I'm really shy at first, but I open up quickly. It's hard to get me to shut up, but oddly enough I'm a good listener. Once I trust somebody, I'm very open and I like it when they discuss their deeper thoughts and experiences with me. Also, I think of teasing as an affectionate gesture and am very playful with my friends. In fact, I try to avoid using sarcasm around people I don't know very well, even if they use it too. People can rarely tell when I'm being sarcastic and it leads them to think I'm actually crazy.
> 
> 3) I like to maintain a certain level of stability in my life and I dislike combativeness.
> 
> 4) When I hear about one thing, I quickly get reminded of other things related to a shared overarching theme. I tell stories a lot and throw around many what-if scenarios. Si?
> 
> 5) I form opinions pretty quickly, but afterwards I invest myself in thinking about it and conducting as much research as possible so that I can make sure my opinion is logical and non-hypocritical. I can easily examine and see from different perspectives.


Infp ? I see usage of Fi and Ne 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitty23

@NurseCat 



> 1) I often find myself concerned with my own authenticity, whether I truly love/care about others or not. Honesty is really important to me, and I never want to be someone who lies to herself or others.


Probably Fi, but it depends on where your values originally came from. Fe= external values, such as values that came from family, movies, etc. Fi= internal values. Values that originally came from yourself. 



> 2) I'm really shy at first, but I open up quickly. It's hard to get me to shut up, but oddly enough I'm a good listener. Once I trust somebody, I'm very open and I like it when they discuss their deeper thoughts and experiences with me. Also, I think of teasing as an affectionate gesture and am very playful with my friends. In fact, I try to avoid using sarcasm around people I don't know very well, even if they use it too. People can rarely tell when I'm being sarcastic and it leads them to think I'm actually crazy.


Maybe Fi, or a little Fe, or Ni. But deeper experiences makes me think Si. So maybe this is showing you use Ne + Si. Maybe even Ti + Ne + Si. 



> 3) I like to maintain a certain level of stability in my life and I dislike combativeness.
> 
> 4) When I hear about one thing, I quickly get reminded of other things related to a shared overarching theme. I tell stories a lot and throw around many what-if scenarios. Si?


What if scenarios is Ne. Being reminded could be either Si or Ni. But since you think of the what if's I'm going to say Ne+ Si. 



> 5) I form opinions pretty quickly, but afterwards I invest myself in thinking about it and conducting as much research as possible so that I can make sure my opinion is logical and non-hypocritical. I can easily examine and see from different perspectives.


Sounds like your first function is judging. Maybe Ne with some Ti. 

So I'm going to etiher guess INFP or INTP. 

1. I love taking photographs. When I look at a photo I love being reminded of that specific moment or/and time period I took it, and all of those feelings and memories come rushing back.
2. As a child I liked to collect stuff, still kind of do. 
3. I was generally the boss/leader of my two friends as a child
4. I like collecting unqiue and/or historical items
5. I don't like to blend into the crowd too much.


----------



## RaisinKG

Not liking to blend in with the crowd suggests Fi. You seem to have a penchant for your own personalized experiences, especially from the photograph point. Changed to ISTJ, from ISxJ

New ideas for points for myself, thanks to some recent experiences at school.

1. I am socially clueless, and has much difficulty trying to just "fit in". I literally freeze up when someone states something bluntly to my face. I tend to not listen to commands, unless they seem kind, and I don't know why it seems that way. Other people seem to be more dynamic with their voice, while mine is only like that way around people I genuinely like. Otherwise, it can seem, but not always is robotic, because I don't bother adding emotion to my voice, unless it's about people I care about.

2. I strongly prefer fewer friends, to many friends. Even though I can be lively and energetic, only for a short time, I can go a very long time alone and left to my devices, even though I consider myself a lonely person (wont go into detail about that)

3. I tend towards, and nearly always root for, or outright join the underdog, both in the fictional world, and even in real life. One instance was when I befriended a person who has currently a quite unfortunate life and tried my best to comfort and even connect with him (Though we mostly discussed hypothetical scenarios and "who would win" fights in our discussions, that's usually the closest I can get to emotionally connecting with someone) The bond grew stronger because of one person becoming a "common enemy", so to speak.

4. Even though I have difficulty fitting in, I can sometimes mix in well with the crowd as to not get noticed. I can literally be obsessed to an extremely unhealthy degree with something. This is one reason why I seem to be really, really good at things I do not feel an attachment to, but insecure with things I do.

5. Thinking back to a bad enough past experience will make me drop my usually expressionless face and make me snap. This is why I tend to set my eyes on the future, or enjoy the moment of the present, even though I have difficulty doing so. My thinking usually presents itself to the outside world as what I elaborated on in 3 (hypothetical scenarios, who would wins, likely more than that).


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

flourine said:


> 1. I am socially clueless, and has much difficulty trying to just "fit in". I literally freeze up when someone states something bluntly to my face. I tend to not listen to commands, unless they seem kind, and I don't know why it seems that way. Other people seem to be more dynamic with their voice, while mine is only like that way around people I genuinely like. Otherwise, it can seem, but not always is robotic, because I don't bother adding emotion to my voice, unless it's about people I care about.


This looks awfully like me... I would guess it's inferior Fe (not because it looks like me, it's what I really think).



> 2. I strongly prefer fewer friends, to many friends. Even though I can be lively and energetic, only for a short time, I can go a very long time alone and left to my devices, even though I consider myself a lonely person (wont go into detail about that)


Inferior Fe again.



> 3. I tend towards, and nearly always root for, or outright join the underdog, both in the fictional world, and even in real life. One instance was when I befriended a person who has currently a quite unfortunate life and tried my best to comfort and even connect with him (Though we mostly discussed hypothetical scenarios and "who would win" fights in our discussions, that's usually the closest I can get to emotionally connecting with someone) The bond grew stronger because of one person becoming a "common enemy", so to speak.


Interesting, but difficult to decode, seems more like an preference... Can I just skip this one?



> 4. Even though I have difficulty fitting in, I can sometimes mix in well with the crowd as to not get noticed. I can literally be obsessed to an extremely unhealthy degree with something. This is one reason why I seem to be really, really good at things I do not feel an attachment to, but insecure with things I do.


Inferior Fe and something like an grip of inferior Fe?



> 5. Thinking back to a bad enough past experience will make me drop my usually expressionless face and make me snap. This is why I tend to set my eyes on the future, or enjoy the moment of the present, even though I have difficulty doing so. My thinking usually presents itself to the outside world as what I elaborated on in 3 (hypothetical scenarios, who would wins, likely more than that).


The beginning sounds like some Ti-Si loop, the rests seems like Ne.

I may be biased, but you do seem to be an INTP, I don't know why you aren't typed as one.


----------



## Ixim

Can't follow the rules lol! Above (^) is very difficult to comment.

Mine:

1. Even if I think(hell, KNOW THIS is more like it) that most people are basically amoral, stupid beings(which on average they ought to be)...that doesn't bother me that much. As long as it doesn't concern me...hell, anyhow, anyone's got the freedom to choose for himself(even if I label you an idiot because of that). Nobody should be compelled to do anything because, frankly, I don't think that even dying is compulsory with all this tech. And there's more than enough of us so every job could get filled.

2. As an adjunct to above, even if I am aware that I could very well be well above average...it's not in my nature to boast. I'll just help here and there and let others draw conclussions based on actions. "Actions, not words" as always. To further that, if I am asked about my qualities, I will often just parrot what I've been complemented(idk if I could do it otherwise).

3. Even though I don't really like micro intensive jobs(when I say micro intensive, it refers to jobs that require severe attention to the handiwork)...I am not the one to let others do things. Oh, except menial things Ican't be arsed about. But to be in charge and to lead others with their full consent is a charge I'd joyously accept.

4. Concerning #3, that's exactly the gist behind my inability to choose between the S and the N. I don't necessarily love physical work, but then again pure theory bores the crap out of me. Things like law and such "learn it by heart" subjects just put me to sleep and the calculus subjects...well they make my head hurt. Meanwhile...I don't fancy soldering or carpentry or Starcraft(300 apm lol) either. So... 

5. I happen to think of myself as a just slightly crazy normal bloke. But I've been called various names. I hate amoral, lying, two-timing douchebags. I also don't know what else to write. Fuck it, I'm done!


----------



## ArmchairCommie

ISTJ

1) I don't have a ton of friends but I still try to be nice to everyone and just keep things cool.

2) My favorite and strongest subject is history though I am also very proficient at physics and mathematics.

3) It can be difficult for me to change up my routine so I often have to just force myself to try something new and throw caution to the wind for the time being.

4) I am a very tolerant person except for those who are bullies and hurt others.

5) I am not a materialistic person and am very humble most of the time.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFJ.

Type this guy:
1. I am a stoic and calm kind of person, taking nearly anything in stride, and almost never revealing my emotions, but sometimes, they do show themselves. I can recognize things, that others would not (One of my foes greatest strength, was not brute force and his tenacity, or even a superpower, but rather, his charisma and ability to convince even enemies to join him). 

2. I admire those who have the will to achieve their goals and dreams, no matter how impossible or out there they may be.

3. I hold my title in great esteem and pride, and am not afraid to laud it, even in a stressful situation. I still have a sense of honor, however, unlike the couple other people who basically serve as my co workers. However, despite this perceived (by others) arrogance, I have a sense of hospitality.

4. I possess an exceptional eyesight, accurate and precise enough able to pick out a single person from the rest of an entire crowd, in a very turbulent situation, such as a fight.

5. I lack punctuality and has a highly selective sense of duty, even though my position obliges me to do so. I have a notable record of not attending meetings. Despite this, my superiors know my talents and experience, and thus keep me in, even though some of them strongly disagree with the very existence of my organization.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

flourine said:


> ISFJ.
> 
> Type this guy:
> 1. I am a stoic and calm kind of person, taking nearly anything in stride, and almost never revealing my emotions, but sometimes, they do show themselves. I can recognize things, that others would not (One of my foes greatest strength, was not brute force and his tenacity, or even a superpower, but rather, his charisma and ability to convince even enemies to join him).
> 
> 2. I admire those who have the will to achieve their goals and dreams, no matter how impossible or out there they may be.
> 
> 3. I hold my title in great esteem and pride, and am not afraid to laud it, even in a stressful situation. I still have a sense of honor, however, unlike the couple other people who basically serve as my co workers. However, despite this perceived (by others) arrogance, I have a sense of hospitality.
> 
> 4. I possess an exceptional eyesight, accurate and precise enough able to pick out a single person from the rest of an entire crowd, in a very turbulent situation, such as a fight.
> 
> 5. I lack punctuality and has a highly selective sense of duty, even though my position obliges me to do so. I have a notable record of not attending meetings. Despite this, my superiors know my talents and experience, and thus keep me in, even though some of them strongly disagree with the very existence of my organization.


Definitely ISTJ. I like this dude already, he reminds me of one of my long term friends who is an ISTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

He looks ISTJ, but I wouldn't say he's Si Dom, based on what I've seen of him (you can only put so much in 5 reasons) but he seems like an Ni-Se to me (4 seems Se, though it can just be convenience of a really good sight ability) like the guy who's trying to surpass him.

Another guy I know:
1. This guy is the origin of my signature (he said it, I somewhat paraphrased it)

2. While he is quite the dreamer, he has much more ambitions for himself, although it should be noted that he shows a caring side and concern for his friends.

3. He's a patient planner, but can get impatient, and give up easily.

4. He is said to be a "dark counterpart" of another person. However, unlike this guy, he tends to go with the flow, rather than being immensely excited by what's happening around him. Overall however, they both share similarities. They both have very internalized values which lead to others calling them selfish. They are also both good leaders who can assert them self at times, but that's not their focal point.

5. He doesn't listen to the lessons of the past. This leads him to massive trouble later on, especially in situations that call for such lessons learned. He also dislikes having to be bogged down in so much details preferring to look to the big picture instead.


----------



## QueenAtaraxia

Above gives me an ISFP vibe...

1 - I'm absent-minded, but can easily jump into action if the situation calls for it. Even then, I'm slower to react than most.

2 - I try to live in the moment but I can't help but think about literally everything: scenarios, introspecting, the people around me at the time, etc.

3 - Most of the time I feel like I'm just floating around in a vessel. Not really paying attention to anything in particular.

4 - I have a strange memory recall in the sense that I can see things happen before they happen but I have no idea why or how. It's like the same thing has happened before but I also know that it hasn't...? Hopefully that makes sense.

5 - I question _eevverryytthhiinngg_. There isn't one thing that I haven't thought about, and if there is and somebody brings it up to me, I fall in love with that person. I *love* quick thinkers as I'm naturally a very slow-paced person.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

timeinspace said:


> 1 - I'm absent-minded, but can easily jump into action if the situation calls for it. Even then, I'm slower to react than most.


Low Se.



> 2 - I try to live in the moment but I can't help but think about literally everything: scenarios, introspecting, the people around me at the time, etc.


Also low Se.



> 3 - Most of the time I feel like I'm just floating around in a vessel. Not really paying attention to anything in particular


Ni? Or maybe Ne, I'm not sure.



> 4 - I have a strange memory recall in the sense that I can see things happen before they happen but I have no idea why or how. It's like the same thing has happened before but I also know that it hasn't...? Hopefully that makes sense.


Seems like Ni.



> 5 - I question _eevverryytthhiinngg_. There isn't one thing that I haven't thought about, and if there is and somebody brings it up to me, I fall in love with that person. I *love* quick thinkers as I'm naturally a very slow-paced person.


Maybe Ni+Ti?

I'm not sure, but you strike me as an INFJ.


----------



## marmaladeskies

timeinspace said:


> Above gives me an ISFP vibe...
> 
> 1 - I'm absent-minded, but can easily jump into action if the situation calls for it. Even then, I'm slower to react than most.
> 
> 2 - I try to live in the moment but I can't help but think about literally everything: scenarios, introspecting, the people around me at the time, etc.
> 
> 3 - Most of the time I feel like I'm just floating around in a vessel. Not really paying attention to anything in particular.
> 
> 4 - I have a strange memory recall in the sense that I can see things happen before they happen but I have no idea why or how. It's like the same thing has happened before but I also know that it hasn't...? Hopefully that makes sense.
> 
> 5 - I question _eevverryytthhiinngg_. There isn't one thing that I haven't thought about, and if there is and somebody brings it up to me, I fall in love with that person. I *love* quick thinkers as I'm naturally a very slow-paced person.


OMG I am so happy you have Unknown listed as your personality type....I was trying so hard not to peek!!

All 5 things definitely indicate Ne to me, and #3 and #5 make you seem like more of a perceiver...#5 gives me a feeler vibe.
There's not much distinction between introversion and extroversion but just the fact that your Ne seems way more prominent, I would have to guess ENFP over INFP


----------



## marmaladeskies

OKAY HERE IT GOES MY TURN literally don't look at my sidebar unless you're looking for a fight.

1. Uncharacteristically, I have a crazy good memory. If you met me and talked to me for five minutes, I would remember every word you said, where you were standing in relation to me, what you were wearing, what my impression of you was....ect

2. I have a lot of good, practical traits that never get applied to the real world. Like I have the organizational skills/ambition to make a colour coated bristol board family tree for my Sims family, but at the same time I'll literally have 30 late assignments that I'm avoiding doing instead.

3. One thing that my ex said that really resonated with me was "I've never met anyone so dedicated to making themselves and others as happy as possible".

4. My ideal date is at least 9 hours long. I'm so for real on this one. If I'm gonna take the time to get out of bed, brush my teeth and shave my legs just for you, I wanna see the zoo, a movie, an amusement park, a famous landmark, a water park, ect. There's no way you can get to know someone over "dinner and a movie".

5. I have an affinity for any kind of art except for visual art. I love to dance, sing, act, write, literally anything, but if you ask me to create something physically beautiful its just not my thing.


----------



## owlet

flourine said:


> 1. I always like to try something new for a change. Infact, this is why I've come to reject the status quo. If something doesn't look like it has anything new, or its not something good to get another new thing, then it's dead to me, and I'll drop it cold very soon. This is why I particularly enjoy writing, for example.


Ne



> 2. I can get unsettled by bad, sudden change.


Si?



> 3. I don't feel like I have a "down to earth" appearance or even vibe. Nearly everyone, and yes, I mean everyone, calls me weird, abnormal, or not okay even if I'm trying to act like them. I feel most comfortable just being out there.


Hm, Ne? (Type 4 enneagram)



> 4. Most of the time IRL, if I'm not interested in someone else's lecturing, yadder yadder, or whatever, I almost always space out, and I can forget even the most important of things. I overlook small details and generally just ignore them, which does lead to problems for me later on.


Ne?



> 5. I usually refer to whether or not I can use it for myself. I found that actually, I don't generally use things because they were intended for that purpose. Instead, I find out "what works" by trying to figure out how it works. I love analysis of any kind, especially when it comes to "intangible" things like fictional characters (yes, I can analyze them, problem?). However, I can have a bad time with trying to repair damaged computers, because it always makes me think back to a terrible, terrible experience I had, and not only does it make me lose my cool in an instant, I just break apart. Yes, the experiences were that bad.


Ti?

Tentatively ENTP?

For me..

1. I tend to debate things on principle and find it very easy to do so.

2. However, I hate arguing about things that are important to me (personal).

3. I tend to overdo certain things, so if I really like one song or one food, I'll just listen to/eat that until I get really sick of it.

4. I really enjoy slice of life style games and comics, often moreso than action - but if it's a book, I prefer action/fantasy/scifi.

5. I go very much at my own pace and hate being rushed.


----------



## RaisinKG

> 1. I tend to debate things on principle and find it very easy to do so.


Debating is frequently, but not always associated with NT



> 2. However, I hate arguing about things that are important to me (personal).


Low F



> 3. I tend to overdo certain things, so if I really like one song or one food, I'll just listen to/eat that until I get really sick of it.


Lower Si?



> 4. I really enjoy slice of life style games and comics, often moreso than action - but if it's a book, I prefer action/fantasy/scifi.






> 5. I go very much at my own pace and hate being rushed.


Ne?

Overall: xNTP

Type this guy, imo he's pretty hard:

1. My motto is "Lazy Justice." I can be very laidback and lax with the law, even as one of the most high ranking members of the "military" in the fictional work I come from. I show practically no surprise for anything.

2. I can be very accepting of other people's views, especially when it comes to how you view justice. I don't judge others on their morality either, except if their the really controlling, extremist type. I mantain a "to each their own" appearance, even though the rest of my organization (especially the leaders) preach a far more extreme morality.

3. I am the most benevolent out of group I usually work with. One will punish an entire group of innocents if it means the slightest possibility of getting a dangerous person, the other is entirely careless with others and treats his job as if it was a game. I am the most likely out of them to help another person, and keeps their word. However, even though I am faithful to my cause, it very much clashes with other's ideologies.

4. Even if I'm fullfilling my duties (I have to as a person with a high ranking such as me), I tend to be relaxed and easy going with it (I literally just hanged out with some of the most "dangerous" pirates, and did practically nothing. They seemed like cool people). I also don't seem to have much of a future goal, and am very overreliant on my superpowers when it comes to fighting. Most of my combat prowess indeed, comes from powers. 

5. However, I only used to follow the aforementioned organization. Their beliefs were so staunchly "control everything!" and that they nominated the ruthless one amongst my trio that I voluntarily left. One main reason why they probably kept me in a high position despite my very lazy personality is because of my incredibly strong superpowers, which can't be taken away. What I seem to only care about now, is looking after my friends.
EDIT: Even though I joined such an organization, I never held it in high esteem in the first place.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

flourine said:


> 1. My motto is "Lazy Justice." I can be very laidback and lax with the law, even as one of the most high ranking members of the "military" in the fictional work I come from. I show practically no surprise for anything.


Perceiver type?



> 2. I can be very accepting of other people's views, especially when it comes to how you view justice. I don't judge others on their morality either, except if their the really controlling, extremist type. I mantain a "to each their own" appearance, even though the rest of my organization (especially the leaders) preach a far more extreme morality.


Fe.



> 3. I am the most benevolent out of group I usually work with. One will punish an entire group of innocents if it means the slightest possibility of getting a dangerous person, the other is entirely careless with others and treats his job as if it was a game. I am the most likely out of them to help another person, and keeps their word. However, even though I am faithful to my cause, it very much clashes with other's ideologies.


Fe again.



> 4. Even if I'm fullfilling my duties (I have to as a person with a high ranking such as me), I tend to be relaxed and easy going with it (I literally just hanged out with some of the most "dangerous" pirates, and did practically nothing. They seemed like cool people). I also don't seem to have much of a future goal, and am very overreliant on my superpowers when it comes to fighting. Most of my combat prowess indeed, comes from powers.


Perceiver type and maybe Se?



> 5. However, I only used to follow the aforementioned organization. Their beliefs were so staunchly "control everything!" and that they nominated the ruthless one amongst my trio that I voluntarily left. One main reason why they probably kept me in a high position despite my very lazy personality is because of my incredibly strong superpowers, which can't be taken away. What I seem to only care about now, is looking after my friends.
> 
> EDIT: Even though I joined such an organization, I never held it in high esteem in the first place.


Fe.

Overall, I think he's an XSTP.

Type this character:

1. He's strong and likes to stand up for others, he avoids conflict and is a peacemaker, however, he also has strong opinions and he can sometimes be stubborn about them, although he would never let his opinions end the harmony he's always looking for.

2. Even at a young age, he would refused to accept his family's beliefs because he had perceived them as wrong due to his family inflicting other's well-being in the name of them. He loved his family, but would rebel against them whenever they tried to insert their beliefs into him.

3. He'd settled a goal to his life at a young age and could see himself reaching it in the future even though it seemed so far away from the present. He knew his family would get in his way if they knew about his goal, so he kept secretive about it in order to maintain the peace in his household.

4. He was very dedicated to studying and loved to learn new things, mainly theorical stuff. He also enjoyed teaching these things to his younger sister.

5. In the beginning, he would fail at every P.E class due to his weak physical abilities, but he could overcome this with time and determination, although his reflexes still aren't very good.


----------



## RaisinKG

Huh, I would think overreliance on superpowers would mean no Se, or lower Se, and would indicate Si, because comfort zone. A lack of a future goal indicates no Ni, but yeah, you were pretty close. The character you were typing imo is INTP (just compare him to one of the first characters I put on here to type, he mentioned he had an INTP bro or something)

1. suggests Fe.
2. is Fe!
3. Ni
4. Ti
5. Low Se

Overall: ENFJ.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

flourine said:


> Huh, I would think overreliance on superpowers would mean no Se, or lower Se, and would indicate Si, because comfort zone. A lack of a future goal indicates no Ni, but yeah, you were pretty close. The character you were typing imo is INTP (just compare him to one of the first characters I put on here to type, he mentioned he had an INTP bro or something)


Uh, I didn't think of INTP because I didn't see any Ne, but what you've pointed out indeed reminds Si, so I guess it's my fault I didn't read between the lines enough. But at least I was close.



> 1. suggests Fe.
> 2. is Fe!
> 3. Ni
> 4. Ti
> 5. Low Se
> 
> Overall: ENFJ.


Yep, that's right, pretty easy, huh?


----------



## Santa Claus the user

1. I am inexpressive and sometimes unemotional. However, I am not stoic or cold. 
2. I can't stand people who don't try to be assertive or have stronger values. 
3. I like to write "quirky" stories. I literally can't write stereotypes.
4. I like plans and goals, but I am not structured with that kind of things.
5. I am competitive and my motivation for doing things is often just competition.

Results of mbti tests: ISTJ,INTJ,INTP,ENTP,ENFP,INFP.
How I was typed in Personality Cafe: ISFP and ISTP


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Santa Claus the user said:


> 1. I am inexpressive and sometimes unemotional. However, I am not stoic or cold.


Low F or Fi.



> 2. I can't stand people who don't try to be assertive or have stronger values.


Fi, I guess.



> 3. I like to write "quirky" stories. I literally can't write stereotypes.


Fi and maybe Ne?



> 4. I like plans and goals, but I am not structured with that kind of things.


Low Te or maybe low Ni (or both, lol).



> 5. I am competitive and my motivation for doing things is often just competition.


Could be Se.

You didn't put many details, so I can't tell for sure, but ISFP seems to be a good fit for you.

(Just thought I could help, people can skip me)


----------



## RaisinKG

1. While I do try to make sense out of everything, this is only for new things, or other people. Generally, other stuff I have already made some sense out of because of my very err... personal idea of what does make sense, and what doesn't.

2. In an informal argument, I almost entirely rely on theories, speculation, and other things which may not be true, but they are fun, and can come true! I like to use precise language.

3. I (nearly) always put personal desire ahead of duty. If I have to do something that I don't want to do, it's usually out of fear, or even respect for that person.

4. Emotions seem to have lesser of an impact as they would other people. Rather than being an "emotional sponge" that easily absorbs the feelings of others, mine is more like a brick wall, with a gate that has a lock and key stored away. 

5. While I sometimes look at other people's methods and strategies and how they do things so that I mimic them, its usually I do that, then I heavily modify or "improve" on it. This is highly notable in video games, where I will very often drop entire guides because I want to do my own thing, rather than their way.


----------



## Kitty23

@flourine 



> 1. While I do try to make sense out of everything, this is only for new things, or other people. Generally, other stuff I have already made some sense out of because of my very err... personal idea of what does make sense, and what doesn't.


Personal idea= subjective function. Maybe Ti- "personal idea of what does make sense, and what doesn't." 



> 2. In an informal argument, I almost entirely rely on theories, speculation, and other things which may not be true, but they are fun, and can come true! I like to use precise language.


Sounds like Ne and Ti. 



> 3. I (nearly) always put personal desire ahead of duty. If I have to do something that I don't want to do, it's usually out of fear, or even respect for that person.


Maybe perceiving type. 



> 4. Emotions seem to have lesser of an impact as they would other people. Rather than being an "emotional sponge" that easily absorbs the feelings of others, mine is more like a brick wall, with a gate that has a lock and key stored away.


Low Fe. Or at least probably thinker over feeler. 



> 5. While I sometimes look at other people's methods and strategies and how they do things so that I mimic them, its usually I do that, then I heavily modify or "improve" on it. This is highly notable in video games, where I will very often drop entire guides because I want to do my own thing, rather than their way.


Some Si and probably Ti. 

So INTP would be my guess. 

1. Some favorite books include, The Great Gatsby, Train to Pakistan, and Chronicles of Nick. 
2. I love old furniture and houses 
3. I learned I am a feminist (but didn't know it yet) when I went to college
4. I am really good at completing tasks
5. My professor told me my brain is like a sponge, it just soaks up everything/the information being taught.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTJ for sure.

1. When new information brings itself up, I evaluate it to see if it fits with my idea and frameworks. If it does not there are three options I usually do: Either throw it out and forget about it (rare), fine tune it and alter it a bit so it does fit in with the overall idea, or change my entire framework so that it does fit.

2. I can be serious in public but amongst my friends I can be a goofy clown who cracks jokes very often. I am so absent minded, I can forget even the most important of things, as well as my notes. This usually ends up in bad grades, even though I hold my own standards, which are a form of relief.

3. Rather than having an empathetic approach to people problems, I take a very corrective path, so rather than offering emotional support, I would suggest ways to deal with the problem, sometimes to my friends dismay. Even though I don't personally need emotional passion to solve things. As I stated before, this is one reason I can be very detached from work *and* play.

4. I kind of get confused when people take criticism personally. I am not one to take bits of constructive criticism to heart, even though compared to many of my peers, I am less touchy feely.

5. The *Moment* something new is introduced to me, the almost very first thing is the possible uses for it, the possibilities I can experience with it or them, and in general, possibilities. I rarely shut out the ideas of others, as long as they make sense in my eyes, since in the past, I have accepted many ideas for things, such as how to improve on something I made. Other times, they didn't make sense to me, so I either added some touch ups, or flat out rejected the idea.


----------



## musiclover3467

ENTP? I see Ne and Ti. 

For me...
1. I always want to improve myself and me the best person I can be. I look forward to the future, but I have a more abstract vision of who I want to be. 
2. I love to learn. When I get interested in a topic (especially theories), I research it intensely, ponder on how it relates to those around me, and firm conclusions about this.
3. I am pretty reserved, but I am very warm in conversation when others initiate it. I want help others and relate to them emotionally. I ask very focused on my close friendships, and I have high expectations for friends and significant others (when I date someone, I haven't yet).
4. I love reading and watching movies, and I'm most interested in the world development and themes in stories. 
5. I am interested in people who are creative, idea-oriented, and passionate about something. When I am interested in someone, I will analyze their behaviors and motivations.


----------



## Libra Sun

@musiclover3467 - You sound INFJ to me. 
Edit: (Believe it or not, I guessed that before I even saw your type listed. So you seem to fit your type well. ) 
-----
1. I find it really difficult to be the best version of myself either professionally or personally if I haven't talked things out and worked through my feelings. Despite this though, I have a tendency to run and seek refuge instead of speaking up and trying to fix things, which is something that I'm desperately trying to work on. 

2. Having really high standards for people causes problems in my life. I expect them to act a certain way instead of simply letting them be who they are. (Which is something else I'm trying to work on.) 

3. When I was younger, I used to LOVE to read. I lived inside my books and fantasy worlds, but now that I've gotten older, it's hard finding time to relax and to get reacquainted with that creative side of me. However, if I could have just one full weekend for myself, it would be filled with self-discovery; reading, music that defined me, and writing my heart out. 

4. I don't just love something; I become addicted to it, consumed by it, and enveloped in it. For example, if I absolutely love a song, then I'll listen to only that one song, replaying it over and over until I'm tired of it. This applies to people, too -- if I'm attached to someone, I'm focused on that one person only. 

5. I never felt like I've really had a 'thing'. For instance, people I know have hobbies and things they enjoy.. but I think my being so focused on people, longing for connections, needing external validation, and even wishing for qualities I never had, I never discovered my 'thing' or passion at a young age.


----------



## RaisinKG

1 sounds like a 6 thing to me, not sure if its related to function, 2 sounds like Fe? 3 is definitely Ne and Ti, 4 is Si, and perhaps Fe, though it could be Fi. 5 seems to be a lack of Ni?

Overall: Either an ISFJ or an NTP.

1. My primary weakness in an IRL argument or debate is trying to put emotion and be passionate about it. I hate having to be expressive emotionally, why can't I just speak as I see fit? 

2. I live by many mottos, but they usually go along the lines of "to each their own" and "let them be who they want to be". I find that I can make friends easy just by being myself, although for the more authoritarian people in my life, thats a different story.

3. I can turn into an emotional wreck easily. See below.

4. As opposed to my parents, who love math and sometimes boast about how good about it they are, I hate it with a fervent passion (one of the few things I actually feel passionate about), one reason i can be so standoffish with my parents (not to mention the downright horrible experiences I had with it in my childhood, their one of the reasons I can snap), despite the fact that I show many, many signs of being a high Ti user.

5. Due to my immense difficulty conforming, this is why I come across as a weird and strange person, even though it for some reason attracts people to me. I guess people are fascinated with the unknown around these parts.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

flourine said:


> 1. My primary weakness in an IRL argument or debate is trying to put emotion and be passionate about it. I hate having to be expressive emotionally, why can't I just speak as I see fit?


Low Fe?



> 2. I live by many mottos, but they usually go along the lines of "to each their own" and "let them be who they want to be". I find that I can make friends easy just by being myself, although for the more authoritarian people in my life, thats a different story.


Seems like Fi, but also a bit of Fe, so I'm not sure.



> 3. I can turn into an emotional wreck easily. See below.
> 
> 4. As opposed to my parents, who love math and sometimes boast about how good about it they are, I hate it with a fervent passion (one of the few things I actually feel passionate about), one reason i can be so standoffish with my parents (not to mention the downright horrible experiences I had with it in my childhood, their one of the reasons I can snap), despite the fact that I show many, many signs of being a high Ti user.
> 
> 5. Due to my immense difficulty conforming, this is why I come across as a weird and strange person, even though it for some reason attracts people to me. I guess people are fascinated with the unknown around these parts.


This all looks like Fi to me.

_Edit: about the points above, they can also be interpreted as inferior Fe, but what made me think of Fi was the difficulty in comform and a sense of uniqueness that Fi-users seem to give off._

Okay, going by what you wrote here, I'm starting to think that maybe you're an INFP, although the first point contradicts this. I'm only sure that you use Ne (very much) and Si, but not so much as for the other functions. I could be wrong, though.

Here are more 5 things about me:

1. I'm lazy, I'm very lazy, I'm a huge procrastinator. I can spend days actually doing nothing, just thinking or sleeping for most of the time.

2. I'm very worried about maintaining logical consistency in everything that I write, being it fictional or not. Usually I'm aware of when something that I write contradicts something that I've written before and this bugs me until I correct it.

3. I feel somewhat ashamed when someone points out a inconsistency in my reasoning, but I also feel grateful when someone does it because otherwise I would probably only be aware of it much later. I find it to be better when I can correct myself before this happens, though.

4. When I'm writing something (for example, this post), I always make sure that what I'm writing is clear and direct. I dislike being reductant and unclear, since this leaves room for wrong interpretations by others. It's especially difficult for me making sure things are clear and correct when writing in english because it isn't my first language and that's why my posts aren't longer than they would otherwise be.

5. One time back in high school, my teacher gave me a book and ask me to read it in one month and to make a review about it. I kept the book in my backpack for one month whithout even opening it, I just forgot about it. When the day in which I was supposed to give my review on the book to the teacher arrived, I panicked. But there was still some time until the beginning of the class, so I just opened the book, read its first pages, read its last pages, read its synopisis, connected the things that I've read in my head and then begun to write a review almost totally based on assumptions. My teacher gave me an B for my review.


----------



## RaisinKG

I don't think I am a Fi User. I'm not even aware of how I'm feeling most of the time, have a hard time with my own emotions, and have an underdeveloped morality. Oh, and Fi-Te users really don't like being Passive Aggressive.

1. I like to keep my things consistent with the other. This is why I don't like contradiction and I can easily sense an inconsistency in another person's statements and what they said before.

2. When new pieces of information get added to my framework, I feel humbled, and willing to search for more to fill in the void, even though I can just easily make up theories and speculate to fill in that empty space.

3. I sometimes procrastinate until the very last moment. 

4. I only read books if I have an interest in them. I have a difficult time paying attention to reading things I completely don't care about.

5. I have a strong passive aggressive attitude when stressed, and I seem to be perfectly fine with that. Infact, this is my main way of expressing hostility.


----------



## Agniete

flourine said:


> I don't think I am a Fi User. I'm not even aware of how I'm feeling most of the time, have a hard time with my own emotions, and have an underdeveloped morality. Oh, and Fi-Te users really don't like being Passive Aggressive.
> 
> 1. I like to keep my things consistent with the other. This is why I don't like contradiction and I can easily sense an inconsistency in another person's statements and what they said before.


 This sounds like Fe - Ti. Fe morality more than Fi shows up more on the spot than in abstraction in somebody's head. When it happens, you understand, but until then, it's more difficult. Also I could see Si - Ne. Si wants physical consistency in the life it knows, it does not really likes Ne.



> 2. When new pieces of information get added to my framework, I feel humbled, and willing to search for more to fill in the void, even though I can just easily make up theories and speculate to fill in that empty space.


 Lower Ne (stronger Ne also wants to find more information, but it is more ready to think up something here on the spot and explore what it has) with Ti (wanting to understand every peace of information to inertial frame that it has), but also could be Te, but I would not bet for this option.



> 3. I sometimes procrastinate until the very last moment.


 This can be connected to every cognitive function. Te can do this, Si can do this, it always ends with the WHY you do/don't do this or that.



> 4. I only read books if I have an interest in them. I have a difficult time paying attention to reading things I completely don't care about.


 Doesn't have to lead to Fi, could be more Ti or Si. Ti would want to have interest in what it reads, because if not it becomes restless for new information about anything it is. Si does not want to invest in anything it does not like, because it is their life and time, whey will need to process it.



> 5. I have a strong passive aggressive attitude when stressed, and I seem to be perfectly fine with that. Infact, this is my main way of expressing hostility.


 If you would have inferior Ne and a little afraid of giving into it, this could be you trying to have some control over it. It also could be inferior Ti trying to do it's thing, or maybe Te.

My bet is XSFJ. Warning - everything is writen from my perspective, as I see it. I might be terribly wrong about what I said.

1. I might never find my type because every time I come out with some clarification that seems to make sense, after some time I become bored and search for new information about mbti, I crave for it as if it would be water in the desert. This is happening everywhere in my life - I become familiar with something, live with it, make it my thing, and then start looking for something new and exciting.

2. I love character driven plots and hate criminal dramas. When they shoves how people kill each other in cold blood or that they need to get rid of something or that they want something more for themselves, it just gives me anxiety. Can people do this? I start to be afraid that it might happen for real. Is it happening? What if it will happen in my life? Maybe I am terrible now, because I see these things and I don't feel anything for this, I just feel afraid. I know it is not real, but real life can hit me like this. Why people can not write and shove something interesting and not involving criminals? Would this not be interesting? Are we in ancient Rome, feeling good because somebody is feeling bad and we ust watch? Could I help if anything like tis would happen? Maybe I would be an idiot around and also useless?

3. I tend to procrastinate. I don't want to involve something I personally feel I don't need or don't like in my life. But I feel good when I do it, like I could have done it before, it was not so hard and it did not take all of my mind, time and interest. I want to do something with my life I like, I accept as my time and I can do well.

4. I feel bad if I didn't finished the book, even if I did not like it. I feel like if somebody could be accusing me of not knowing what I talk about, because I do not thing constructive, I thing in feelings, hutches, gut feelings. Rarely something is not abstract feeling in my head. I am afraid that I might be not reading a good book because I did not liked it or that I just don't have anything to defend why I don't like it. Today I started reading Game of thrones even if I know how it will end, and I remember why I did not finished this book. But this time those arguments is looking not so significant in tis moment. Here and now I wanted to read it, but yes, I remember how it ended then, and I do not rule out that it can happen again.

5. I will not tell you who I am because I do not believe in absolutes, and telling somebody that I am funny or anything similarly means just that. There is nothing that can say who I am because I am here and now and I embody every thing I could and am. I am a paradox, and it is the best I can say about myself. Ha ha, I just blew away my theory telling you who I am :th_woot:


----------



## RaisinKG

I'm the *farthest from SFJ* that I know of. Infact, *I can't relate to those types at all.* Then again, I'm kind of stressed right now so its understandable that you'd type me as that. I did say before in one thread that I am FAR too insecure with Fe to be ANY FJ at all.

then again, I do have the nasty habit of getting enraged a bit when I get typed as SFJ :frustrating:


----------



## Agniete

flourine said:


> I'm the *farthest from SFJ* that I know of. Infact, *I can't relate to those types at all.* Then again, I'm kind of stressed right now so its understandable that you'd type me as that. I did say before in one thread that I am FAR too insecure with Fe to be ANY FJ at all.


As I said, just my two cents. Also, I do not know you in real life, and even if I do, Iam probably not the best judger for your journey finding your type. Also, I know what you mean, I would not believe if anybody would type me as a T type, . 

Ok, forgeting the way I typed your words, maybe sometimes we are not comfortable enought with our strongest functions? Maybe we are insecure about them, do not listen to them, but they can still play in the background of everything we do like a backround song. As I said, not refering to what I written, just a thought.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

And I got skipped again, anyway...

@Agniete

I found everything you wrote to be a bit confusing, but if I can guess, I would say that you seem to be an ISFJ.

@flourine

Is there something that makes you unsure of your type (that probably is INTP)? By everything you've written, you seem to be pretty INTP, but yet, you don't have any type in your profile for some reason (personal choice?). I'm just curious about this.


----------



## RaisinKG

I should probably change my type from unknown to INTP now 

1. In terms of the Big Five, I have scored:
High Openness
Low Agreeableness (Higher near friends)
Low Conscientousness
Low Extraversion
Low Neuroticism (I can be unusually dissonantly serene, and I generally have a calm exterior)

2. The one thing I want to do most is live and experience the possibilities. Possibility is possibly my driving factor in life.

3. Non-Conformist, but not an Anti Conformist. I generally don't care about conformity. I won't fit in for the sake of fitting in, however, I may have some elements of Anti Conformity. I also have very anti collectivist values. I generally like to assert my independence and strongly so. 

4. Rather than trying to empathize and absorb the other people's emotions in their rawest, I will try and correct them in a logical manner. This generally manifests as constructive criticism.

5. I kind of take an interest when people do something illogical, like take criticism personally. This is one reason why I can seem so distant from others, I listen to my head, not with _my heart_, which does explain emotional numbness.

EDIT: Yeah, sometimes you can be "bad" with your dominant function, especially when caught in the grip or stressed (several peeps said that I was caught in Inferior Fe after a terrible event at school)


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

@flourine

I see a lot of Ti on your description. The possibility thing makes me think of an auxiliary Ne. So, INTP.

1. I'm mostly a quiet and introspective person.

2. I take responsibilities.

3. I'm not aggressive, however I have a preference for rational explanations.

4. I hate cheesy things.

5. I work with music.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> 1. I'm mostly a quiet and introspective person.


Introversion.



> 2. I take responsibilities.


Judging? Any type can take responsibilities, though.



> 3. I'm not aggressive, however I have a preference for rational explanations.


Thinking?



> 4. I hate cheesy things.


Well, this is a matter of taste, so there's nothing I can say about this here...



> 5. I work with music.


Sensor? Maybe Se.

So my guesses are, not exactly in any order: ISTP, ISTJ, INTJ.

As people have skipped me, I'll repost myself here:



ghostfire01 said:


> Here are more 5 things about me:
> 
> 1. I'm lazy, I'm very lazy, I'm a huge procrastinator. I can spend days actually doing nothing, just thinking or sleeping for most of the time.
> 
> 2. I'm very worried about maintaining logical consistency in everything that I write, being it fictional or not. Usually I'm aware of when something that I write contradicts something that I've written before and this bugs me until I correct it.
> 
> 3. I feel somewhat ashamed when someone points out a inconsistency in my reasoning, but I also feel grateful when someone does it because otherwise I would probably only be aware of it much later. I find it to be better when I can correct myself before this happens, though.
> 
> 4. When I'm writing something (for example, this post), I always make sure that what I'm writing is clear and direct. I dislike being reductant and unclear, since this leaves room for wrong interpretations by others. It's especially difficult for me making sure things are clear and correct when writing in english because it isn't my first language and that's why my posts aren't longer than they would otherwise be.
> 
> 5. One time back in high school, my teacher gave me a book and ask me to read it in one month and to make a review about it. I kept the book in my backpack for one month whithout even opening it, I just forgot about it. When the day in which I was supposed to give my review on the book to the teacher arrived, I panicked. But there was still some time until the beginning of the class, so I just opened the book, read its first pages, read its last pages, read its synopisis, connected the things that I've read in my head and then begun to write a review almost totally based on assumptions. My teacher gave me an B for my review.


----------



## nestle_bird

Definitely Ti-dom; INTP.

1. Although I don't care what the majority of people think of me, I do care a lot when it comes to the people I value and care about.

2. One of the things I fear the most is deadly viruses. They're not something I can actively fight against like a human killer or a wild animal, they're something I have absolutely no control over, and this makes me panic. I can get pretty paranoid and somewhat of a neat freak when it comes to things like viruses and bacteria, actually.

3. When it comes to reading, I prefer third-person narration over the first-person one (even though there are also many books written in first person that I like). I myself have written in both ways.

4. I hate it when people "rebel" or "go against the flow" for no real reason, just to look "cool" or attract attention or be "alternative".

5. It's hard to make me feel offended or wronged, but when I am, it's hard for me to forget.


----------



## Allenia Lee

nestle_bird said:


> Definitely Ti-dom; INTP.
> 
> 1. Although I don't care what the majority of people think of me, I do care a lot when it comes to the people I value and care about.
> 
> 2. One of the things I fear the most is deadly viruses. They're not something I can actively fight against like a human killer or a wild animal, they're something I have absolutely no control over, and this makes me panic. I can get pretty paranoid and somewhat of a neat freak when it comes to things like viruses and bacteria, actually.
> 
> 3. When it comes to reading, I prefer third-person narration over the first-person one (even though there are also many books written in first person that I like). I myself have written in both ways.
> 
> 4. I hate it when people "rebel" or "go against the flow" for no real reason, just to look "cool" or attract attention or be "alternative".
> 
> 5. It's hard to make me feel offended or wronged, but when I am, it's hard for me to forget.


I think ISTP is pretty accurate, but I could also see INTP as well.


1) My two biggest goals in life are to travel the world to see new sights and experiences, and to do something impactful to improve society.

2) I can be very hyper and weird around people I'm comfortable with, but around strangers, I often listen and gauge the situation before interacting.

3) I find people that have a "screw you, I do what I want" attitude towards things to be infinitely more difficult to get along with than people that try to take charge and harmonize a situation.

4) I tend to feel most alive when I'm out of the house or doing something, whether it be exploring nature or engaging in deep conversations with people.

5) My hobbies include video games, digital art, hiking, reading news stories and discussing them with friends, daydreaming


----------



## RaisinKG

Improve Society seems like a Je thing, while new sights and experiences can be Pe. 2 sounds like an Introvert thing, 3 sounds like Fe, 4 is Se, 5 seems to point towards NTP.
Overall: xxTP

1. I am very indifferent to whether or not the group or not is in harmony, has unity, or whatever, even though it's one of my priorities, it's not my top. I don't like having to "fit in" and be a "normal" person. I like to do my own thing, and this angers some of my more collective minded peers.

2. I am very much a "quality over efficiency" person. I always prefer quality over quantity, which can make me slow when it comes to making things, but they'll usually be surprisingly good. 

3. Just like Ghostfire01, I am also incredibly lazy, and one of the biggest procrastinators I've known in my whole life. It's possible for me to spend weeks doing nothing but sleeping, thinking about it, planning, and doing other things. I don't want things to be done now, I want them to be done whenever I want them to be done.

4. I can readily accept ideas, even if theres no evidence of it existing. This can lead to me accepting conspiracy theories, even if theres little proof. I consider possibilities, like what if it is true?

5. When new information comes to mind, I want to understand it, first and foremost, but it can also explode with possibilities of how I can use it for myself. I usually apply that understanding to myself, rather than for others.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

flourine said:


> Improve Society seems like a Je thing, while new sights and experiences can be Pe. 2 sounds like an Introvert thing, 3 sounds like Fe, 4 is Se, 5 seems to point towards NTP.
> Overall: xxTP
> 
> 1. I am very indifferent to whether or not the group or not is in harmony, has unity, or whatever, even though it's one of my priorities, it's not my top. I don't like having to "fit in" and be a "normal" person. I like to do my own thing, and this angers some of my more collective minded peers.
> 
> 2. I am very much a "quality over efficiency" person. I always prefer quality over quantity, which can make me slow when it comes to making things, but they'll usually be surprisingly good.
> 
> 3. Just like Ghostfire01, I am also incredibly lazy, and one of the biggest procrastinators I've known in my whole life. It's possible for me to spend weeks doing nothing but sleeping, thinking about it, planning, and doing other things. I don't want things to be done now, I want them to be done whenever I want them to be done.
> 
> 4. I can readily accept ideas, even if theres no evidence of it existing. This can lead to me accepting conspiracy theories, even if theres little proof. I consider possibilities, like what if it is true?
> 
> 5. When new information comes to mind, I want to understand it, first and foremost, but it can also explode with possibilities of how I can use it for myself. I usually apply that understanding to myself, rather than for others.


A lot of Ji and Ne. 1 could be Fi or Ti. 2 and 3 makes me think of Ti and also P, because you take your time to think things through. Low Se and Te. 4 and 5 extraverted intuition. So INTP.

-

1. Being under stress makes me withdraw even more. It also makes me compulsive and triggers some addictions. My thoughts on the future become darker.

2. I'm affectionate, though in an absolutely not clingy way. 

3. I don't feel many emotions except for anger.

4. Assuming responsibility on my own acts are one of the most important things to me. But I do expect the others to do the same.

5. I seek to be an understanding person.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

@_flourine_, I'm gonna say you're an INTP, with low Fe. @_Dental Floss Tycoon_, I think you're an introvert, with Ni - you look to the future, and aren't optimistic about what you see. Thinker rather than Feeler. Responsible, too. INTJ sounds right!

My turn!

1. My handle comes from Doctor Who, in the days when he traveled the universe and had adventures. My avatar is Tintin, who travels the world and has adventures. My profile picture is Roger Moore as the Saint, who travels the world and has adventures - and is the coolest thing ever. Notice a pattern?
I like adventure stories, detective stories, books that make me laugh or which show me what the world is like - and make me want to travel and see it for myself. I've just found a tour company that goes to the Congo, Iraq, Somaliland, Suriname and Chad.

2. I'm gifted with language. I realized in my early 30s (last year!) that I should be a journalist. I like being out there seeing things happen and talking to people - experiencing the world and writing about it! And I have a natural talent for feature writing. I aced English at school, and studied Eng Lit at uni - a mistake! Who cares about just one culture? Besides, I don't like a) theory or b) most of the literary canon. Of the novelists I studied, I liked Dickens and Conrad (down the Congo by river steamer!). I'm broadly cultured - I like theatre, opera, movies, music and art - but I'm not, thankfully, either highbrow or effete. 

3. I have a lot of energy; I take stairs three at a time, leap onto pavements, outpace people, and walk with a spring in my step. If I have to sit down for too long, my brain atrophies - whether it's at work or with friends. I need to be busy, and can do five or six different things a day happily. A weekend at home is boring; I get depressed and pace like a caged lion after a few hours. I want to leap up and do something!

4. I'm a natural performer. I acted as a kid; have been a tour guide; and think public speaking is fun. Just be careful my sense of humour doesn't run away with me - I've turned negotiating courses into demonstrations of oneupmanship and underhanded dealing, and taught a mock TESOL class that amputation is the answer to all medical ills, including headaches. Impro acting is fun, so long as I don't have to do walking meditation or talk about my feelings. I want to have fun, not go to group therapy.

5. I think routine and theory get in the way of living. "Settling down" - the 9 to 5 grind, owning your own home, raising kids (rather than Cain!), paying mortgages, and collecting super - sounds like a living death. I find people who want to talk about Postmodernism, epistemology, ontology, bodyhacking, the Singularity, or vivid dreaming impenetrable. Meditation, too - you want me to sit in a cave, stare at my navel, and pretend the world doesn't exist? What are you - nuts? I'd make a very poor anchorite! A friend's roommate took a vow of silence for half the week; I'd have broken it thirty times over the first morning. Besides, imagine how difficult talking would be if every conversation was a game of charades!


----------



## RaisinKG

5 reeks of Se. Same with 4. 3 is also Se. 1 is so Pe, its Pe. 2 seems like a Se-Ti combo.

Overall: ESTP, Emphasis on Se.

1. I have difficulty figuring out a stranger's emotions and what they are feeling, and why they do that way. I even had to ask someone a question for why they were kind to me, rather than me solving it on my own. People seem to be very interesting to me, they really do stimulate my brain since it's a challenge to understand humans in general.

In addition, I have difficulty figuring out my own emotions. 

2. Most of my ideas can range wildly from impractical to practical, and everywhere inbetween. I can even revisit ideas that seem to be failures so I can renew them, or simply improve on them. Yes, it's true many of them will never be brought to reality, but I love thinking up of ideas, new ones not to be dismissed.

I can be very indecisive because my mind always thinks up of new ways things can go, what if this becomes that, or it goes that way? I also can see future consequences of actions, even far reaching ones, if I'm calmed. This is one reason I can be cautious at first.

3. I am very relaxed, informal, and laidback when it comes to address and language. However, my formal language usually manifests as if I am a lecturer. I dislike having to be courteous, and "being kind," due to societal norms, but I can if I am willing to, which is incredibly rare.

4. I have a hatred of repetitive routine, stagnation, regression, and paperwork. I generally like to take the easy way, and don't put much effort into things. I also am not satisfied by the status quo, even though I am a go with the flow kind of guy. While I can be sentimental to some things, and have an eye for detail on the interesting topics, it's more frequent that I overlook details, and focus on the Big Picture. 

5. I am extremely introverted, even though I may seem extraverted on the outside at first, I can only mantain such an exterior for a short period of time. I get really drained afterwards. I look serious when not near people I care about or those I know, but put me near someone I actually feel concerned for, or care about / for, then you can mistake me for an extravert.


----------



## Agniete

Can it be you are shooting for intuitive thinker? A lot of what you give is evidence for that, but I do not really see any examples of how you think about situations and in situations. I know I used to shoot for intuitive, so just example of what I personally experienced, no offense. I used to say to myself that it is true, but I personally do not see and probably do not wanted to see that I was lying to myself to appear like I was the type I wanted to be more than myself. Believe me, when you find yourself you can see that you were this all your life and it might appear boring to you, others might look more interesting, better. Just a thought.



flourine said:


> 1. I have difficulty figuring out a stranger's emotions and what they are feeling, and why they do that way. I even had to ask someone a question for why they were kind to me, rather than me solving it on my own. People seem to be very interesting to me, they really do stimulate my brain since it's a challenge to understand humans in general.


 Well, I consider myself a feeler, and sometimes I do this too. I do not personally understand others emotions, I just kind of feel them myself, that's how I can know how they feel, and sometimes it is hit or miss. Interest in people is the stronger sign of Ti..



> In addition, I have difficulty figuring out my own emotions.


This is considered a sign of Fe. Fi does not need to ask itself how does it feels because it already knows. Fe can ask itself how it feels not only because it does not know but also to communicate with itself emotionally as it does with other people.



> 2. Most of my ideas can range wildly from impractical to practical, and everywhere inbetween. I can even revisit ideas that seem to be failures so I can renew them, or simply improve on them. Yes, it's true many of them will never be brought to reality, but I love thinking up of ideas, new ones not to be dismissed.


Intuition. Sensor do this also, do not think that only intuitives are dreamers, abstracting and seeing ideas. Sensors simply do not like to think about ideas that do not have something in them that can make them practical. Sensors can start to learn Japanese because they like it and also it would let them watch anime without translation.



> I can be very indecisive because my mind always thinks up of new ways things can go, what if this becomes that, or it goes that way? I also can see future consequences of actions, even far reaching ones, if I'm calmed. This is one reason I can be cautious at first.


 If it sees negative things or how something could be bad, this is low N, if it does this with random things no matter how negative/positive new things can go, it is stronger N. Possibly more Ne. 



> 3. I am very relaxed, informal, and laidback when it comes to address and language. However, my formal language usually manifests as if I am a lecturer. I dislike having to be courteous, and "being kind," due to societal norms, but I can if I am willing to, which is incredibly rare.


 Like/dislike. What are you doing in real life? We can lie to ourselves, we can think one and do other, thats why I do not believe in peoples alone thoughts, it can lie and be far from truth. Can be Te and Ti. Ti cares more about other peoples opinion due to lower Fe. 



> 4. I have a hatred of repetitive routine, stagnation, regression, and paperwork. I generally like to take the easy way, and don't put much effort into things.


 Believe me, dominant Si also hates those.


> I also am not satisfied by the status quo, even though I am a go with the flow kind of guy. While I can be sentimental to some things, and have an eye for detail on the interesting topics, it's more frequent that I overlook details, and focus on the Big Picture.


 Not strong S, stronger N function. Sometimes can be Ti - Se.



> 5. I am extremely introverted, even though I may seem extraverted on the outside at first, I can only mantain such an exterior for a short period of time. I get really drained afterwards. I look serious when not near people I care about or those I know, but put me near someone I actually feel concerned for, or care about / for, then you can mistake me for an extravert.


 Oh, I would never had believed you could be extrovert, I just do not know how to explain, but sometimes you just see it. Fe - Ti functions.

Not enough to say Se, Ti - Fe, Ne - Si functions. Not enough to say sensor or Si, so Ti dominant. INTP.

Do I really have to say every time that I might be wrong and it is just how I see? I guess I will be tired of it after some time. :hampster:



Agniete said:


> 1. I might never find my type because every time I come out with some clarification that seems to make sense, after some time I become bored and search for new information about mbti, I crave for it as if it would be water in the desert. This is happening everywhere in my life - I become familiar with something, live with it, make it my thing, and then start looking for something new and exciting.
> 
> 2. I love character driven plots and hate criminal dramas. When they shoves how people kill each other in cold blood or that they need to get rid of something or that they want something more for themselves, it just gives me anxiety. Can people do this? I start to be afraid that it might happen for real. Is it happening? What if it will happen in my life? Maybe I am terrible now, because I see these things and I don't feel anything for this, I just feel afraid. I know it is not real, but real life can hit me like this. Why people can not write and shove something interesting and not involving criminals? Would this not be interesting? Are we in ancient Rome, feeling good because somebody is feeling bad and we ust watch? Could I help if anything like tis would happen? Maybe I would be an idiot around and also useless?
> 
> 3. I tend to procrastinate. I don't want to involve something I personally feel I don't need or don't like in my life. But I feel good when I do it, like I could have done it before, it was not so hard and it did not take all of my mind, time and interest. I want to do something with my life I like, I accept as my time and I can do well.
> 
> 4. I feel bad if I didn't finished the book, even if I did not like it. I feel like if somebody could be accusing me of not knowing what I talk about, because I do not thing constructive, I thing in feelings, hutches, gut feelings. Rarely something is not abstract feeling in my head. I am afraid that I might be not reading a good book because I did not liked it or that I just don't have anything to defend why I don't like it. Today I started reading Game of thrones even if I know how it will end, and I remember why I did not finished this book. But this time those arguments is looking not so significant in tis moment. Here and now I wanted to read it, but yes, I remember how it ended then, and I do not rule out that it can happen again.
> 
> 5. I will not tell you who I am because I do not believe in absolutes, and telling somebody that I am funny or anything similarly means just that. There is nothing that can say who I am because I am here and now and I embody every thing I could and am. I am a paradox, and it is the best I can say about myself. Ha ha, I just blew away my theory telling you who I am :th_woot:


----------



## RaisinKG

Sounds like a Ni Dom, my gut feeling says.

Type this character you should
1. I often enjoy the more luxurious and expensive things in life, and often leave room for the finer things in life.

2. Even though I am a pirate, I am very easy going with it. I also possess an incredible charisma and knows how to interact with people, even serious stoic people can join in my fun.

3. I felt concerned for one of my friends when he said he wanted to be a pirate, because I knew what would happen to him in the future, so I poked fun at and made fun of him for laughs. All in good fun though, all in good fun. I like to play with my friends.

4. I am much more wiser and more in control of my emotions than one of my childhood buddies. I also managed to get to where I am, because I was a lot more hardworking than he was. I share very complex beliefs, despite looking like a simpleminded buffoon at first, such as if two people have two very different beliefs, they should go their own separate ways.

5. I only fight if a friend is being hurt. I hate the concept of war, fighting, even if it has "honor" in it. I can't stand it. However, I also never seem to start fighting or defending myself, even if people are throwing stuff at me, until one of my friends is hurt. In that case, I will defend them. No one hurts a friend of mine.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Agniete said:


> 1. I might never find my type because every time I come out with some clarification that seems to make sense, after some time I become bored and search for new information about mbti, I crave for it as if it would be water in the desert. This is happening everywhere in my life - I become familiar with something, live with it, make it my thing, and then start looking for something new and exciting.


Seems like Ne.



> 2. I love character driven plots and hate criminal dramas. When they shoves how people kill each other in cold blood or that they need to get rid of something or that they want something more for themselves, it just gives me anxiety. Can people do this? I start to be afraid that it might happen for real. Is it happening? What if it will happen in my life? Maybe I am terrible now, because I see these things and I don't feel anything for this, I just feel afraid. I know it is not real, but real life can hit me like this. Why people can not write and shove something interesting and not involving criminals? Would this not be interesting? Are we in ancient Rome, feeling good because somebody is feeling bad and we ust watch? Could I help if anything like tis would happen? Maybe I would be an idiot around and also useless?


Fe?



> 3. I tend to procrastinate. I don't want to involve something I personally feel I don't need or don't like in my life. But I feel good when I do it, like I could have done it before, it was not so hard and it did not take all of my mind, time and interest. I want to do something with my life I like, I accept as my time and I can do well.


Sensor?



> 4. I feel bad if I didn't finished the book, even if I did not like it. I feel like if somebody could be accusing me of not knowing what I talk about, because I do not thing constructive, I thing in feelings, hutches, gut feelings. Rarely something is not abstract feeling in my head. I am afraid that I might be not reading a good book because I did not liked it or that I just don't have anything to defend why I don't like it. Today I started reading Game of thrones even if I know how it will end, and I remember why I did not finished this book. But this time those arguments is looking not so significant in tis moment. Here and now I wanted to read it, but yes, I remember how it ended then, and I do not rule out that it can happen again.


This one is a bit complicated, I think it's either Fi-Ni or Si-Fe, but I'm going with Si-Fe because you sound like a sensor.



> 5. I will not tell you who I am because I do not believe in absolutes, and telling somebody that I am funny or anything similarly means just that. There is nothing that can say who I am because I am here and now and I embody every thing I could and am. I am a paradox, and it is the best I can say about myself. Ha ha, I just blew away my theory telling you who I am :th_woot:


This one seems a bit like Ne (not believing in absolutes).

I think you're either INFP or ISFJ, can't decide which one.

So here are more five things about me:

1. I actually envy people who have strong opinions about things and a concrete view about the world (follows a certain life-style or philosophy) a bit because I don't have these myself. When I think about something, I always have more than one opinion about it and I usually don't think that either of them is wrong, even though they may be conflicting with each other. I always consider more than one point of view and most of the times it's hard for me to stick with just one of them. That's why I'm not very good at arguing with people, since I can see why they think a certain way and can agree with them even though I think that my view on the subject is also right.

2. I dislike thinking about the past because sometimes I can get stuck on it thinking about how I could've made things to be different; this doesn't happen often, but I avoid it. The past is important to me in that I can learn from it, but nothing more, I'm not attached to it.

3. I don't have a clear vision about the future, I really don't. I see my future as something nebulous, a white board in which I can paint it in whatever color I want. I don't have any "concrete" goals to pursue, I only see future possibilities about myself. I'm also not afraid of the future, I think I can overcome whatever obstacle comes into my way because, in the end, it will only become part of the past.

4. But I'm also not thoughtful about the present. In fact, I don't really know what I think about the present, I just live it without thinking much about what I'm experiencing. That's not because I'm exactly "enjoying" what I'm experiencing, but because my mind is aways wandering somewhere, some place or time that's not "right now". That's why I sometimes feel disconnected from the present time, my mind just seem to not care about it.

5. When I write something, I always think about how people will perceive it, what they're gonna think about it, I want to convey my message in the most accurate way possible. I also think about these things in my actions, I see my past actions as something linear, but my future actions all seem blurry, it's like a tree with endless branches. That's why I don't understand people who plan all of their actions and have everything set very much. I don't care if I'm not consistent with my past actions, people change and I'm constantly changing, my thoughts are too.


Edit: I didn't see Flourine's post before mine when I posted it, sorry about that.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

flourine said:


> 5 reeks of Se. Same with 4. 3 is also Se. 1 is so Pe, its Pe. 2 seems like a Se-Ti combo.
> 
> Overall: ESTP, Emphasis on Se..


Thanks, @flourine!


----------



## RaisinKG

ghostfire is probably a better example of INTP than me.

This is the Character


> 1. I often enjoy the more luxurious and expensive things in life, and often leave room for the finer things in life.
> 
> 2. Even though I am a pirate, I am very easy going with it. I also possess an incredible charisma and knows how to interact with people, even serious stoic people can join in my fun.
> 
> 3. I felt concerned for one of my friends when he said he wanted to be a pirate, because I knew what would happen to him in the future, so I poked fun at and made fun of him for laughs. All in good fun though, all in good fun. I like to play with my friends.
> 
> 4. I am much more wiser and more in control of my emotions than one of my childhood buddies. I also managed to get to where I am, because I was a lot more hardworking than he was. I share very complex beliefs, despite looking like a simpleminded buffoon at first, such as if two people have two very different beliefs, they should go their own separate ways.
> 
> 5. I only fight if a friend is being hurt. I hate the concept of war, fighting, even if it has "honor" in it. I can't stand it. However, I also never seem to start fighting or defending myself, even if people are throwing stuff at me, until one of my friends is hurt. In that case, I will defend them. No one hurts a friend of mine.


----------



## knucklebunny

ghostfire01 said:


> Seems like Ne.
> 
> 
> 
> Fe?
> 
> 
> 
> Sensor?
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a bit complicated, I think it's either Fi-Ni or Si-Fe, but I'm going with Si-Fe because you sound like a sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> This one seems a bit like Ne (not believing in absolutes).
> 
> I think you're either INFP or ISFJ, can't decide which one.
> 
> So here are more five things about me:
> 
> 1. I actually envy people who have strong opinions about things and a concrete view about the world (follows a certain life-style or philosophy) a bit because I don't have these myself. When I think about something, I always have more than one opinion about it and I usually don't think that either of them is wrong, even though they may be conflicting with each other. I always consider more than one point of view and most of the times it's hard for me to stick with just one of them. That's why I'm not very good at arguing with people, since I can see why they think a certain way and can agree with them even though I think that my view on the subject is also right.
> 
> 2. I dislike thinking about the past because sometimes I can get stuck on it thinking about how I could've made things to be different; this doesn't happen often, but I avoid it. The past is important to me in that I can learn from it, but nothing more, I'm not attached to it.
> 
> 3. I don't have a clear vision about the future, I really don't. I see my future as something nebulous, a white board in which I can paint it in whatever color I want. I don't have any "concrete" goals to pursue, I only see future possibilities about myself. I'm also not afraid of the future, I think I can overcome whatever obstacle comes into my way because, in the end, it will only become part of the past.
> 
> 4. But I'm also not thoughtful about the present. In fact, I don't really know what I think about the present, I just live it without thinking much about what I'm experiencing. That's not because I'm exactly "enjoying" what I'm experiencing, but because my mind is aways wandering somewhere, some place or time that's not "right now". That's why I sometimes feel disconnected from the present time, my mind just seem to not care about it.
> 
> 5. When I write something, I always think about how people will perceive it, what they're gonna think about it, I want to convey my message in the most accurate way possible. I also think about these things in my actions, I see my past actions as something linear, but my future actions all seem blurry, it's like a tree with endless branches. That's why I don't understand people who plan all of their actions and have everything set very much. I don't care if I'm not consistent with my past actions, people change and I'm constantly changing, my thoughts are too.
> 
> 
> Edit: I didn't see Flourine's post before mine when I posted it, sorry about that.


ENTP or INTP?



I notice everything without consciously realizing I'm noticing things, then later, when I'm alone, I mull everything over to an annoying (to others, when I'm compelled to share my ideas and thoughts) extent.

People gravitate toward me because I can be very engaging and charming (ahem), but I have a habit of withdrawing and being sarcastic and reclusive, which I'm sure throws people off.

I am prickly about criticism of things I think I'm good at (like my job, my art or my ideas), but otherwise am nearly impossible to offend.

I love social situations because they feel like a game of chess, and I feel like a chess-master. (I'm arrogant but hide it very well IRL) 

I realize that others get annoyed with my prattling on about my new theories or ideas, and I pretend that I don't care (ie: owning my 'quirkiness'), but really I feel embarrassed and wish I had a filter or the ability to SHUT UP SOMETIMES.


----------



## RaisinKG

aaand my character got ignored again.

1 seems to be Ni? 2 is Introvert and Fe, 3 can be any function, 4 is Fe, 5 is Ne
Overall: xNTP with High Fe, but im not sure.


This is the Character


> 1. I often enjoy the more luxurious and expensive things in life, and often leave room for the finer things in life.
> 
> 2. Even though I am a pirate, I am very easy going with it. I also possess an incredible charisma and knows how to interact with people, even serious stoic people can join in my fun.
> 
> 3. I felt concerned for one of my friends when he said he wanted to be a pirate, because I knew what would happen to him in the future, so I poked fun at and made fun of him for laughs. All in good fun though, all in good fun. I like to play with my friends.
> 
> 4. I am much more wiser and more in control of my emotions than one of my childhood buddies. I also managed to get to where I am, because I was a lot more hardworking than he was. I share very complex beliefs, despite looking like a simpleminded buffoon at first, such as if two people have two very different beliefs, they should go their own separate ways.
> 
> 5. I only fight if a friend is being hurt. I hate the concept of war, fighting, even if it has "honor" in it. I can't stand it. However, I also never seem to start fighting or defending myself, even if people are throwing stuff at me, until one of my friends is hurt. In that case, I will defend them. No one hurts a friend of mine.


----------



## knucklebunny

flourine said:


> aaand my character got ignored again.
> 
> 1 seems to be Ni? 2 is Introvert and Fe, 3 can be any function, 4 is Fe, 5 is Ne
> Overall: xNTP with High Fe, but im not sure.


I'm sorry, I'm an idiot... I thought you were quoting someone else and was too lazy to actually investigate. Assuming your character is "you", I'd say you're INFJ.


----------



## JerryDaJoker

flourine said:


> aaand my character got ignored again.
> 
> 1 seems to be Ni? 2 is Introvert and Fe, 3 can be any function, 4 is Fe, 5 is Ne
> Overall: xNTP with High Fe, but im not sure.
> 
> 
> This is the Character
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I often enjoy the more luxurious and expensive things in life, and often leave room for the finer things in life.
> 
> 2. Even though I am a pirate, I am very easy going with it. I also possess an incredible charisma and knows how to interact with people, even serious stoic people can join in my fun.
> 
> 3. I felt concerned for one of my friends when he said he wanted to be a pirate, because I knew what would happen to him in the future, so I poked fun at and made fun of him for laughs. All in good fun though, all in good fun. I like to play with my friends.
> 
> 4. I am much more wiser and more in control of my emotions than one of my childhood buddies. I also managed to get to where I am, because I was a lot more hardworking than he was. I share very complex beliefs, despite looking like a simpleminded buffoon at first, such as if two people have two very different beliefs, they should go their own separate ways.
> 
> 5. I only fight if a friend is being hurt. I hate the concept of war, fighting, even if it has "honor" in it. I can't stand it. However, I also never seem to start fighting or defending myself, even if people are throwing stuff at me, until one of my friends is hurt. In that case, I will defend them. No one hurts a friend of mine.
Click to expand...

Your post reminds me a lot of the INFJ Post-Apocalyptic Survival Guide on Oddlydevelopedtypes. So I'm going to go with that. 

As for my type (changed my type so it's harder to guess)

1. I love hiking in natural places, especially when it gets dark and all spooky.

2. I tend to be quite unaware of my own emotions, which generally don't play a big role in my life. The weird exception (apart from when I have an occasional breakdown) are during family type movies like Inside Out, when I can get quite emotional all of a sudden. 

3. I try and make sure my decisions are the logical best one, by, every once in a while, trying to understand my potential emotional biases then reviewing said decisions under this new light (I'm running for this position very strongly because I am allured by power. If so, is what I can bring to the tables enough to justify this campaign?).

4. In my mind, I'm either great at something or I'm terrible at something. Being mediocre feels equivalent to failure (getting a B and a C ultimately don't seem to different to me; neither are As)

5. I'm extremely good at reading people, then analyzing and understanding their motivations and insecurities. Most of the time I simply store this information for potential use later (although he says that they were given a bad project, in his mind he is secretly insecure that it might have been his fault the project failed. I can use this to connect with him and win his support for the next elections). Unless I get drunk and get into a really good mood, then I get uncharacteristically empathetic and go around healing people (I know it's hard dealing with your sick parents, with them being so sarcastic and hurtful. I know that you feel very ashamed of your own misgivings. I also know that this is something that you can never allow yourself to even think about, much less talk to someone about. But you don't need to. I understand. I know its hard. And I respect and admire for how genuine and caring you are despite all of that. It's something I could personally never do)


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

@JerryDaJoker



> As for my type (changed my type so it's harder to guess)
> 
> 1. I love hiking in natural places, especially when it gets dark and all spooky.
> 
> 2. I tend to be quite unaware of my own emotions, which generally don't play a big role in my life. The weird exception (apart from when I have an occasional breakdown) are during family type movies like Inside Out, when I can get quite emotional all of a sudden.
> 
> 3. I try and make sure my decisions are the logical best one, by, every once in a while, trying to understand my potential emotional biases then reviewing said decisions under this new light (I'm running for this position very strongly because I am allured by power. If so, is what I can bring to the tables enough to justify this campaign?).
> 
> 4. In my mind, I'm either great at something or I'm terrible at something. Being mediocre feels equivalent to failure (getting a B and a C ultimately don't seem to different to me; neither are As)
> 
> 5. I'm extremely good at reading people, then analyzing and understanding their motivations and insecurities. Most of the time I simply store this information for potential use later (although he says that they were given a bad project, in his mind he is secretly insecure that it might have been his fault the project failed. I can use this to connect with him and win his support for the next elections). Unless I get drunk and get into a really good mood, then I get uncharacteristically empathetic and go around healing people (I know it's hard dealing with your sick parents, with them being so sarcastic and hurtful. I know that you feel very ashamed of your own misgivings. I also know that this is something that you can never allow yourself to even think about, much less talk to someone about. But you don't need to. I understand. I know its hard. And I respect and admire for how genuine and caring you are despite all of that. It's something I could personally never do


1 seems to be Se, the spooky thing makes me doubt it though. 2 could be Fi, auxiliary or tertiary. 3 strikes me as Ti. Wanting to be great at things ... Hm, many functions may be related to this. 5 seems more like a NF thing in general and is probably linked to an extroverted function. So, I see you are ENFP or ENTP.

Here goes mine:

1. I'm overall not an emotive person and I can be emotionally distant with people. However, romantic relationships make me over sensitive with small details, also about rejection. I consider it to be my ultimate Achilles heel and it's what fragilizes me the most my whole life. If I'm not romantically settled I become depressed.

2. People say I'm inaccessible in real life. The last friend that came to my house spent 2 minutes saying how it was a honor being invited to my place.

3. I get interrupted a lot when I'm talking to people. I really don't know why, perhaps I'm not easily in the same frequency as the others. It annoys me a lot. I value paused, logical and respectful dialogues. But this is not how it happens in real life. So talking to people seem to me like the most chaotic thing ever.

4. Big parties make me paranoid towards other people's intentions. They start acting nonsense, specially under alcohol and drugs. I'm afraid they'll do crappy things and the next day blame it all on alcohol. I consider this an immoral way of thinking (running away from responsibility).

5. I'm a professional musician and I consider music to be a cure for me, because it makes me being in contact with my own body, which doesn't come naturally to me.


----------



## RaisinKG

> 1. seems to point towards lower S and lower F. Introvert, and I think I see Ni or two.
> 2. speaks of no Fe, High Introversion
> 3. High T
> 4. Fi
> 5. Low Se


Overall: INTJ

1. I actually do try to rationalize everything, and a very recent movie experience basically confirms it. I try to make sense of the entire movie, the characters, the plot, EVERYTHING has to make sense. I have a need to understand things, and trying to make logical sense out of them is the first step.

2. I often neglect everyday needs, and several people have taken note of this. Part of the reason I can be so absent minded, always in my head thinking about _something_. This is also the fault of my usually compulsively analytical brain.

3. I have no desire in controlling anything except my life. One particular person has taken note of my very easy going, go with the flow kind of attitude.

4. I am far more unbiased than most people that I've come across, since I don't have emotional undertones behind many of my decisions in the first place when I'm in a normal mindset, unless I am stressed. When I am stressed, I am far more emotionally biased, and will generally base my decisions around the most irrational feelings. However, if I actually am decisive, I will try and make decisions according to what seems like the best idea.

5. I am a person of few words and few actions.


----------



## the1williams

Definitely INTP

1. I do not feel strong empathy towards people all the time. More often I just UNDERSTAND their emotions, but I don't actually feel anything. When the emotion is powerful and flows into the atmosphere, however, that's when I feel it. If enough people I care about are crying I will get teary eyed. If enough of them are happy and smiling, I can't help but smile at least a little bit.

2. Despite the above situations do factor in how I handle my emotions. It's very, VERY rare that my emotions are ever entirely beyond my control. I don't think that's happened in years. As such, in an environment where everyone is nervous or upset or stressed, I often try to be a source of calmness and silent confidence. One on one I can help calm down an individual, but I feel like I wouldn't be able to have that same affect on a group with my words. So instead I just be a rock, and hope that they'll see me and hold on for support before they drown.

3. When I'm comfortable I can be perfectly goofy and silly, or if I'm at least very interested in the people around me. Otherwise I tend to be serious, and if my attention can't be kept I'll wander back into my mind and entertain myself with my thoughts.

4. I have in-consistent athleticism. If I have only minor experience in a sport I'll flip flop between being terrible and being decent, though I'm terrible more often than not. With training and practice I can learn just fine, and even get good in sports and other activities. I took kickboxing and brazillian jiu jitsu for 5 years, and played soccer for roughly the same length of time. However my interest in these activities tends to fade rather fast, and soon I find myself wanting to be at home playing video games, reading, writing, or something else. I don't want to stop being productive, but the sport itself isn't that gripping for me.

5. I want to become an author. To write novels of all kinds. Fantasy epics, and Drama Mysteries would likely be my focus. However I'm aware that one does not simply become an author with a sustainable source of income, so I've taken Journalism to at least stay somewhat close to that path. I will not lose sight of my dream and my goal, and ultimately I care more about being happy with what I'm doing than the monetary gain behind what I'm doing, but I also want to be able to provide well enough for a future family.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

the1williams said:


> 1. I do not feel strong empathy towards people all the time. More often I just UNDERSTAND their emotions, but I don't actually feel anything. When the emotion is powerful and flows into the atmosphere, however, that's when I feel it. If enough people I care about are crying I will get teary eyed. If enough of them are happy and smiling, I can't help but smile at least a little bit.
> 
> 2. Despite the above situations do factor in how I handle my emotions. It's very, VERY rare that my emotions are ever entirely beyond my control. I don't think that's happened in years. As such, in an environment where everyone is nervous or upset or stressed, I often try to be a source of calmness and silent confidence. One on one I can help calm down an individual, but I feel like I wouldn't be able to have that same affect on a group with my words. So instead I just be a rock, and hope that they'll see me and hold on for support before they drown.
> 
> 3. When I'm comfortable I can be perfectly goofy and silly, or if I'm at least very interested in the people around me. Otherwise I tend to be serious, and if my attention can't be kept I'll wander back into my mind and entertain myself with my thoughts.
> 
> 4. I have in-consistent athleticism. If I have only minor experience in a sport I'll flip flop between being terrible and being decent, though I'm terrible more often than not. With training and practice I can learn just fine, and even get good in sports and other activities. I took kickboxing and brazillian jiu jitsu for 5 years, and played soccer for roughly the same length of time. However my interest in these activities tends to fade rather fast, and soon I find myself wanting to be at home playing video games, reading, writing, or something else. I don't want to stop being productive, but the sport itself isn't that gripping for me.
> 
> 5. I want to become an author. To write novels of all kinds. Fantasy epics, and Drama Mysteries would likely be my focus. However I'm aware that one does not simply become an author with a sustainable source of income, so I've taken Journalism to at least stay somewhat close to that path. I will not lose sight of my dream and my goal, and ultimately I care more about being happy with what I'm doing than the monetary gain behind what I'm doing, but I also want to be able to provide well enough for a future family.


1 strikes me strongly as Fe. It isn't necessarily an emotive function, but this feeling of oneness with people is characteristically Fe. 2 looks like Si or Ni, which are functions related to "how I'm supposed to act", self control, focusing inward to change how you behave. 3 could be Ni, many people who use this function describe similar ways of thinking. 4 lower Se. 5 is very much about intuition. Fantasy is typically associated to N, though I don't agree the fantastic is linked to personality. 

I think you are INFJ.

I'll post my last list again so that I can read a different opinion:

1. I'm overall not an emotive person and I can be emotionally distant with people. However, romantic relationships make me over sensitive with small details, also about rejection. I consider it to be my ultimate Achilles heel and it's what fragilizes me the most my whole life. If I'm not romantically settled I become depressed.

2. People say I'm inaccessible in real life. The last friend that came to my house spent 2 minutes saying how it was a honor being invited to my place.

3. I get interrupted a lot when I'm talking to people. I really don't know why, perhaps I'm not easily in the same frequency as the others. It annoys me a lot. I value paused, logical and respectful dialogues. But this is not how it happens in real life. So talking to people seem to me like the most chaotic thing ever.

4. Big parties make me paranoid towards other people's intentions. They start acting nonsense, specially under alcohol and drugs. I'm afraid they'll do crappy things and the next day blame it all on alcohol. I consider this an immoral way of thinking (running away from responsibility).

5. I'm a professional musician and I consider music to be a cure for me, because it makes me being in contact with my own body, which doesn't come naturally to me.


----------



## LeftEyeDominant

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> 1 strikes me strongly as Fe. It isn't necessarily an emotive function, but this feeling of oneness with people is characteristically Fe. 2 looks like Si or Ni, which are functions related to "how I'm supposed to act", self control, focusing inward to change how you behave. 3 could be Ni, many people who use this function describe similar ways of thinking. 4 lower Se. 5 is very much about intuition. Fantasy is typically associated to N, though I don't agree the fantastic is linked to personality.
> 
> I think you are INFJ.
> 
> I'll post my last list again so that I can read a different opinion:
> 
> 1. I'm overall not an emotive person and I can be emotionally distant with people. However, romantic relationships make me over sensitive with small details, also about rejection. I consider it to be my ultimate Achilles heel and it's what fragilizes me the most my whole life. If I'm not romantically settled I become depressed.
> 
> 2. People say I'm inaccessible in real life. The last friend that came to my house spent 2 minutes saying how it was a honor being invited to my place.
> 
> 3. I get interrupted a lot when I'm talking to people. I really don't know why, perhaps I'm not easily in the same frequency as the others. It annoys me a lot. I value paused, logical and respectful dialogues. But this is not how it happens in real life. So talking to people seem to me like the most chaotic thing ever.
> 
> 4. Big parties make me paranoid towards other people's intentions. They start acting nonsense, specially under alcohol and drugs. I'm afraid they'll do crappy things and the next day blame it all on alcohol. I consider this an immoral way of thinking (running away from responsibility).
> 
> 5. I'm a professional musician and I consider music to be a cure for me, because it makes me being in contact with my own body, which doesn't come naturally to me.


INTJ. Clear Ji and Te on number 3 --> Ji over Te. Fi is also seen in number 1. Number 5 seems to indicate intuition over sensing.

1. I can be very impatient and aggressive when something doesn't go the way I want it to be.

2. I'm considered emotionally distant. Which is true. But I emotionally connect with a very few trusted friends. But after I share something emotional, I wake up the next day and regret what I just said and the thought makes me cringe. Then I try to remember that they are trustworthy enough to not worry about sharing private things with them.

3. People has told me I'm very kind. But I'm usually kind only towards the people I care about and the helpless underdogs who are being exploited. I also have this weird uncontrollable sympathy towards senior citizens. I can't explain it but when they feel happy they just look so adorable and I'm afraid that something bad might happen that will turn their happiness into sorrow. Maybe the reason why I really care for them is that, I know they only have a fewer time left in this world. On the other hand, I hate kids...

4. I like organizing but I sometimes fail at organizing my surroundings. I just make sure that things don't pile up and look messy and that I can easily get what I need. I'm really bad at paying attention to my surroundings. I rather try to organize thoughts, ideas and plans more than my surroundings. 

5. I usually want to think of a purpose or reason when I do something. I feel lost and stupid when I don't have one. But I sometimes act random and goofy for the sake of having fun or enjoying the moment with my friends.


----------



## RaisinKG

For some reason, this reminds of Lelouch, even if I don't look at your avatar. INTJ gets my vote.

1. I have a wide and expansive vocabulary in comparison to many people in my school. It's not that I want to impress my teachers to the fullest; no sir, I want to be precise when I apply language, so I don't get the wrong message across.

2. I grow restless with simple worded answers. I want to know more. I want to know why they think that, how they got to that conclusion, and maybe several others. I want to know everything!

3. I am very emotionally distant (even to friends), and get immediately ashamed of myself whenever I share something personal to the outside world. I dislike having to open up to other people, and to others, this can be perceived as me being rude.

4. I'm not quite the skeptic. I generally don't need an external source (i.e. A study) to prove that somethings true.

5. Even though I have no desire in controlling others, I want others to listen more to their head, rather than their heart. This means I also want others to think rationally and also to think for themselves. I dislike the dependent.


----------



## Agniete

@flourine

1. I see it as Si, also Ti. I do this too.
2. Ti - Fe and Ne. Also, I do this too.
3. With the first part of the point, I have no idea. I consider myself a feeler, but I experience this too. A lot of the times when I talk about how I am feeling deep down, why I feel and do the things I feel and do, I feel deeply ashamed, like all of that had no point. Like I did not accomplished anything, and it did not solved anything, it not even felt better, as some people say. I do not find it better, relieving or making me free or helping me to understand what I feel. I already know this, I need someone to help me with it. Another sentence about it being rude, I didn't really understand, but could be a bit of Fe. Could be Fi, don't know, just know that I personally experienced this.
4. Not high Te, too little information to tell something more.
5. Not high Si.

XNTP, XNFP

1. I am not afraid of dying. I am afraid of pain, of being terrified of living in fear that I can die in terror, in pain, slowly feeling everything in my body. I am afraid of not knowing what to do, what to do if I would have hope. I am afraid of the doctors and medical things. I am afraid of sick and hurt bodies. I kinda live in denial that everything always will be ok with my body and my family. I just can take death and true nature of the bodies as a natural and acceptable thing. 

2. I know that deep down somewhere I believe that if I will find my place in this world, my thing, it all will be alright, it all will go in place. It's like if I will have anything mine to build my world around, I will feel confident in life and good. Now I don't have that and I feel just flowing around, scattered all around.

3. I know how I feel and what I think. I am very self analyzing, exploring of who I am, but as above, even if I know what is happening in me, I cannot detach from it. It is who I am and what drives me in my life and what runs my life. I always ask myself how I feel, why I feel this, why I think this way, what do I think. Sometimes I know exactly how to call that feeling, sometimes I just know that what I feel or think is abstract chaos, nothing tangible.

4. When I am near someone, I know what I feel about them in that moment. For example, when I am with my dog or cats, I know I love and adore them, but when I am not, it becomes a bit more difficult. I know how they look in my head, how they smell, how I felt in that or another moment, but if I am not with them in objective reality, I might not feel the same, thats why I am not that really constant person, and thats why me being a Gemini always made sense.

5.I hate when things are wrong. This day when I turned my computer on, I saw one of my desktops photo. The first time I saw it I did not thing of it, but this time it strikes me it was wrong. I showed a kitten lying on the bed and grabbing something with it's paws. The thing is, he was upside down, the person who let go this photo in the internet turned it up because it was easier to understand whats going on to human eye. I know it is stupid to be mad for these kind of things, but it made me that. Somebody deformated the true view, the true way the photo was just to make it simpler for humans. I think we do this too much, and we should not do it. The true is true. The other example is a book I am reading. It mixed the facts from Star Wars. The wrong man lost the arm, the wrong man wears black. That's not how it is and that's not the way you do this. The thing to know is I am not a die hard fan of Star Wars, and I can understand that authors can write some things wrong, it is human nature. And maybe she meant to do this, but to be honest, there is no sign of her doing so, so how can I trust what she says if she can mess with the facts? If she felt that her knowing is abstract and she is not sure, she shude had checked, but no. And now she is tormenting me. I jsut can't trust the story, characters and the feelings, I might get "dumped" again.


----------



## Cmart

Agniete said:


> 1. I see it as Si, also Ti. I do this too.
> 2. Ti - Fe and Ne. Also, I do this too.
> 3. With the first part of the point, I have no idea. I consider myself a feeler, but I experience this too. A lot of the times when I talk about how I am feeling deep down, why I feel and do the things I feel and do, I feel deeply ashamed, like all of that had no point. Like I did not accomplished anything, and it did not solved anything, it not even felt better, as some people say. I do not find it better, relieving or making me free or helping me to understand what I feel. I already know this, I need someone to help me with it. Another sentence about it being rude, I didn't really understand, but could be a bit of Fe. Could be Fi, don't know, just know that I personally experienced this.
> 4. Not high Te, too little information to tell something more.
> 5. Not high Si.
> 
> XNTP, XNFP
> 
> 1. I am not afraid of dying. I am afraid of pain, of being terrified of living in fear that I can die in terror, in pain, slowly feeling everything in my body. I am afraid of not knowing what to do, what to do if I would have hope. I am afraid of the doctors and medical things. I am afraid of sick and hurt bodies. I kinda live in denial that everything always will be ok with my body and my family. I just can take death and true nature of the bodies as a natural and acceptable thing.
> 
> 2. I know that deep down somewhere I believe that if I will find my place in this world, my thing, it all will be alright, it all will go in place. It's like if I will have anything mine to build my world around, I will feel confident in life and good. Now I don't have that and I feel just flowing around, scattered all around.
> 
> 3. I know how I feel and what I think. I am very self analyzing, exploring of who I am, but as above, even if I know what is happening in me, I cannot detach from it. It is who I am and what drives me in my life and what runs my life. I always ask myself how I feel, why I feel this, why I think this way, what do I think. Sometimes I know exactly how to call that feeling, sometimes I just know that what I feel or think is abstract chaos, nothing tangible.
> 
> 4. When I am near someone, I know what I feel about them in that moment. For example, when I am with my dog or cats, I know I love and adore them, but when I am not, it becomes a bit more difficult. I know how they look in my head, how they smell, how I felt in that or another moment, but if I am not with them in objective reality, I might not feel the same, thats why I am not that really constant person, and thats why me being a Gemini always made sense.
> 
> 5.I hate when things are wrong. This day when I turned my computer on, I saw one of my desktops photo. The first time I saw it I did not thing of it, but this time it strikes me it was wrong. I showed a kitten lying on the bed and grabbing something with it's paws. The thing is, he was upside down, the person who let go this photo in the internet turned it up because it was easier to understand whats going on to human eye. I know it is stupid to be mad for these kind of things, but it made me that. Somebody deformated the true view, the true way the photo was just to make it simpler for humans. I think we do this too much, and we should not do it. The true is true. The other example is a book I am reading. It mixed the facts from Star Wars. The wrong man lost the arm, the wrong man wears black. That's not how it is and that's not the way you do this. The thing to know is I am not a die hard fan of Star Wars, and I can understand that authors can write some things wrong, it is human nature. And maybe she meant to do this, but to be honest, there is no sign of her doing so, so how can I trust what she says if she can mess with the facts? If she felt that her knowing is abstract and she is not sure, she shude had checked, but no. And now she is tormenting me. I jsut can't trust the story, characters and the feelings, I might get "dumped" again.


Not really sure what to make of 1 really.

2 and 3 seem Fi

4 seems like Si recall, lower order though

5 probably inferior Te 

I would say probably Infp. Isfp as my second choice.

Here is mine:

1. I hate the thought of being tied down to a place. If I want to move across the country or to another one, then I should be able to with a relatively small amount of strings attached to it. I think a perfect life would be where one can move around and see everything that there is in the world, mix all of the cultures and ideas together. I think it’s stupid when people try to preserve one way of being to the point where others are rejected. Mixing is the only way to advance.

2. Failure is not an option, I’m a little bit of a perfectionist because of this and in general want to be better than everyone else. Failure does happen of course and in that case, a backup plan or new plan is generally suitable. I’m still pretty lazy despite this.

3. Eating is a chore most of the time, if I could teleport food into my stomach, or simply not require sustenance, I would. However, I do like to be in shape, I think this ties into the above number, of wanting to be better than others.

4. I wish humans would focus more on the future of their species as a whole, more funding for space exploration and advances in technology that would benefit the entire species. Otherwise they will go extinct, resources on this planet are limited and barely anyone seems to realize this. People just get to caught up in their own singular existence, it’s kind of sad really.

5. Sometimes I’m not even sure if I like things or not, I don’t really have favorites for a lot of things.


----------



## Agniete

@Cmart

1. This could be Ne with some Je function.
2. Well, I would need more info. Why failure is not an option? Why you want to be better that anybody? Sometimes Ti - Fe wants to be the bests. a Backup plan? Could be lower Ni. Laziness? I think that Si types can be the best procrastinators and lazyest of them all, but that's just personal opinion and observation. Overall it could be Pi, but no tangible idea.
3.About food? Px function. Wanting to be in shape to be the best? Probably Fe - Ti. Could be Te - Ni.
4.Ni - Se (thinking about the future, seeing what is now before your eyes) Fe - Ti (wanting to show other people the truth they miss). Could be Te, not Se, seeing facts, but stil just a thought and not so much action based or planing an action, so I will sit with Se.
5. Ne sometimes can not just simply let you choose favourite or take one when there are so much other things. Could be anything else from extroversion squad.

Verdict - don't see a stronger Ti, the way you give your thoughts might be Te or Se, don't see expressing Fe also. I know I analyzed the answers as if they have it, but overall, I just don't see it in the bigger picture. I hope it will not be confusing. You express through Te, so I would say TJ, probably Ni higher. Could be also ISFP, with Fi and Se not having where to put themselves in your words. You are tricky one in this post, and here are just my two cents.

1. I am not afraid of dying. I am afraid of pain, of being terrified of living in fear that I can die in terror, in pain, slowly feeling everything in my body. I am afraid of not knowing what to do, what to do if I would have hope. I am afraid of the doctors and medical things. I am afraid of sick and hurt bodies. I kinda live in denial that everything always will be ok with my body and my family. I just can take death and true nature of the bodies as a natural and acceptable thing. 

2. I know that deep down somewhere I believe that if I will find my place in this world, my thing, it all will be alright, it all will go in place. It's like if I will have anything mine to build my world around, I will feel confident in life and good. Now I don't have that and I feel just flowing around, scattered all around.

3. I know how I feel and what I think. I am very self analyzing, exploring of who I am, but as above, even if I know what is happening in me, I cannot detach from it. It is who I am and what drives me in my life and what runs my life. I always ask myself how I feel, why I feel this, why I think this way, what do I think. Sometimes I know exactly how to call that feeling, sometimes I just know that what I feel or think is abstract chaos, nothing tangible.

4. When I am near someone, I know what I feel about them in that moment. For example, when I am with my dog or cats, I know I love and adore them, but when I am not, it becomes a bit more difficult. I know how they look in my head, how they smell, how I felt in that or another moment, but if I am not with them in objective reality, I might not feel the same, thats why I am not that really constant person, and thats why me being a Gemini always made sense.

5.I hate when things are wrong. This day when I turned my computer on, I saw one of my desktops photo. The first time I saw it I did not thing of it, but this time it strikes me it was wrong. I showed a kitten lying on the bed and grabbing something with it's paws. The thing is, he was upside down, the person who let go this photo in the internet turned it up because it was easier to understand whats going on to human eye. I know it is stupid to be mad for these kind of things, but it made me that. Somebody deformated the true view, the true way the photo was just to make it simpler for humans. I think we do this too much, and we should not do it. The true is true. The other example is a book I am reading. It mixed the facts from Star Wars. The wrong man lost the arm, the wrong man wears black. That's not how it is and that's not the way you do this. The thing to know is I am not a die hard fan of Star Wars, and I can understand that authors can write some things wrong, it is human nature. And maybe she meant to do this, but to be honest, there is no sign of her doing so, so how can I trust what she says if she can mess with the facts? If she felt that her knowing is abstract and she is not sure, she shude had checked, but no. And now she is tormenting me. I jsut can't trust the story, characters and the feelings, I might get "dumped" again.


----------



## water_girl

You might be an INFP. Sorry if I am wrong. 

I am new and learning. I am trying to be a sponge and learn. I'm a little bit old to be learning this stuff. 
1. I am new to online talking. 
2. I can be shy at first, I am now. 
3. I like to men.
4. I like to try new things. 
5. I hate putting things together and making them work.


----------



## Agniete

water_girl said:


> You might be an INFP. Sorry if I am wrong.
> 
> I am new and learning. I am trying to be a sponge and learn. I'm a little bit old to be learning this stuff.
> 1. I am new to online talking.
> 2. I can be shy at first, I am now.
> 3. I like to men.
> 4. I like to try new things.
> 5. I hate putting things together and making them work.


Oh, no worries, it's been a long time I was typed as a INFP, and today you were second. But the most interesting thing was that I personaly started to think about this possibility before I even got the first INFP typing today. 

Nice to see you with us. Believe me, older is better in mbti, because you already have all your functions working in your life better, in some way or another, than the ones who are in their twentys.

1. If you really like online talking, messing around and feel excited when you find new message or tagged post, I bet you are using Fe and Ne. This could fall apart if I am really Fi. How Fi would feel in the situations I written is a bit of a mistery to me.
2. Could be introverted. When you come in new situation, backing up in your shelf is introvertion.
3. I guess it means you like mens. Sorry if I'm wrong. Well, this is just your sexuality, not really related to cognitive functions or mbti.
4. If you like the abstract feeling new stuf gives you, it can mean Ne. If you like doing and acting and being in your environment with new stuff, this is more Se.
5. Not Ne and Ti?

Verdict - I tried to analyze from the little you gave us. Over all you sound like you are using Fe - Ti and also Si - Ne with all those things you thing is acceptable and you should do or not. XNTP, XSFJ, but do not count on my word. I had instant wish to give you a lot of advices, but they are not really helpfull, and also I don't know how much you know,and also maybe you would feel it was rude from me to do this.

1. I am not afraid of dying. I am afraid of pain, of being terrified of living in fear that I can die in terror, in pain, slowly feeling everything in my body. I am afraid of not knowing what to do, what to do if I would have hope. I am afraid of the doctors and medical things. I am afraid of sick and hurt bodies. I kinda live in denial that everything always will be ok with my body and my family. I just can take death and true nature of the bodies as a natural and acceptable thing. 

2. I know that deep down somewhere I believe that if I will find my place in this world, my thing, it all will be alright, it all will go in place. It's like if I will have anything mine to build my world around, I will feel confident in life and good. Now I don't have that and I feel just flowing around, scattered all around.

3. I know how I feel and what I think. I am very self analyzing, exploring of who I am, but as above, even if I know what is happening in me, I cannot detach from it. It is who I am and what drives me in my life and what runs my life. I always ask myself how I feel, why I feel this, why I think this way, what do I think. Sometimes I know exactly how to call that feeling, sometimes I just know that what I feel or think is abstract chaos, nothing tangible.

4. When I am near someone, I know what I feel about them in that moment. For example, when I am with my dog or cats, I know I love and adore them, but when I am not, it becomes a bit more difficult. I know how they look in my head, how they smell, how I felt in that or another moment, but if I am not with them in objective reality, I might not feel the same, thats why I am not that really constant person, and thats why me being a Gemini always made sense.

5.I hate when things are wrong. This day when I turned my computer on, I saw one of my desktops photo. The first time I saw it I did not thing of it, but this time it strikes me it was wrong. I showed a kitten lying on the bed and grabbing something with it's paws. The thing is, he was upside down, the person who let go this photo in the internet turned it up because it was easier to understand whats going on to human eye. I know it is stupid to be mad for these kind of things, but it made me that. Somebody deformated the true view, the true way the photo was just to make it simpler for humans. I think we do this too much, and we should not do it. The true is true. The other example is a book I am reading. It mixed the facts from Star Wars. The wrong man lost the arm, the wrong man wears black. That's not how it is and that's not the way you do this. The thing to know is I am not a die hard fan of Star Wars, and I can understand that authors can write some things wrong, it is human nature. And maybe she meant to do this, but to be honest, there is no sign of her doing so, so how can I trust what she says if she can mess with the facts? If she felt that her knowing is abstract and she is not sure, she shude had checked, but no. And now she is tormenting me. I jsut can't trust the story, characters and the feelings, I might get "dumped" again. And how about the people who write about cognitive functions and their types, but suddenly realizes they are another type, and some things they have written are just from theoretical perspective, and they written stuff you believed and used, and now you have no idea how much of that information is right and how much is just lies. I know it's not their fault, these things just happen, so it is just the things I need to personally sort out for myself. I am grateful for what they have done, but I am personally left in unknown.


----------



## Antimattef123

Agniete said:


> Oh, no worries, it's been a long time I was typed as a INFP, and today you were second. But the most interesting thing was that I personaly started to think about this possibility before I even got the first INFP typing today.
> 
> Nice to see you with us. Believe me, older is better in mbti, because you already have all your functions working in your life better, in some way or another, than the ones who are in their twentys.
> 
> 1. If you really like online talking, messing around and feel excited when you find new message or tagged post, I bet you are using Fe and Ne. This could fall apart if I am really Fi. How Fi would feel in the situations I written is a bit of a mistery to me.
> 2. Could be introverted. When you come in new situation, backing up in your shelf is introvertion.
> 3. I guess it means you like mens. Sorry if I'm wrong. Well, this is just your sexuality, not really related to cognitive functions or mbti.
> 4. If you like the abstract feeling new stuf gives you, it can mean Ne. If you like doing and acting and being in your environment with new stuff, this is more Se.
> 5. Not Ne and Ti?
> 
> Verdict - I tried to analyze from the little you gave us. Over all you sound like you are using Fe - Ti and also Si - Ne with all those things you thing is acceptable and you should do or not. XNTP, XSFJ, but do not count on my word. I had instant wish to give you a lot of advices, but they are not really helpfull, and also I don't know how much you know,and also maybe you would feel it was rude from me to do this.
> 
> 1. I am not afraid of dying. I am afraid of pain, of being terrified of living in fear that I can die in terror, in pain, slowly feeling everything in my body. I am afraid of not knowing what to do, what to do if I would have hope. I am afraid of the doctors and medical things. I am afraid of sick and hurt bodies. I kinda live in denial that everything always will be ok with my body and my family. I just can take death and true nature of the bodies as a natural and acceptable thing.
> 
> 2. I know that deep down somewhere I believe that if I will find my place in this world, my thing, it all will be alright, it all will go in place. It's like if I will have anything mine to build my world around, I will feel confident in life and good. Now I don't have that and I feel just flowing around, scattered all around.
> 
> 3. I know how I feel and what I think. I am very self analyzing, exploring of who I am, but as above, even if I know what is happening in me, I cannot detach from it. It is who I am and what drives me in my life and what runs my life. I always ask myself how I feel, why I feel this, why I think this way, what do I think. Sometimes I know exactly how to call that feeling, sometimes I just know that what I feel or think is abstract chaos, nothing tangible.
> 
> 4. When I am near someone, I know what I feel about them in that moment. For example, when I am with my dog or cats, I know I love and adore them, but when I am not, it becomes a bit more difficult. I know how they look in my head, how they smell, how I felt in that or another moment, but if I am not with them in objective reality, I might not feel the same, thats why I am not that really constant person, and thats why me being a Gemini always made sense.
> 
> 5.I hate when things are wrong. This day when I turned my computer on, I saw one of my desktops photo. The first time I saw it I did not thing of it, but this time it strikes me it was wrong. I showed a kitten lying on the bed and grabbing something with it's paws. The thing is, he was upside down, the person who let go this photo in the internet turned it up because it was easier to understand whats going on to human eye. I know it is stupid to be mad for these kind of things, but it made me that. Somebody deformated the true view, the true way the photo was just to make it simpler for humans. I think we do this too much, and we should not do it. The true is true. The other example is a book I am reading. It mixed the facts from Star Wars. The wrong man lost the arm, the wrong man wears black. That's not how it is and that's not the way you do this. The thing to know is I am not a die hard fan of Star Wars, and I can understand that authors can write some things wrong, it is human nature. And maybe she meant to do this, but to be honest, there is no sign of her doing so, so how can I trust what she says if she can mess with the facts? If she felt that her knowing is abstract and she is not sure, she shude had checked, but no. And now she is tormenting me. I jsut can't trust the story, characters and the feelings, I might get "dumped" again. And how about the people who write about cognitive functions and their types, but suddenly realizes they are another type, and some things they have written are just from theoretical perspective, and they written stuff you believed and used, and now you have no idea how much of that information is right and how much is just lies. I know it's not their fault, these things just happen, so it is just the things I need to personally sort out for myself. I am grateful for what they have done, but I am personally left in unknown.


I'm no expert, but from what I read you sound like an INFJ.

1. I love traveling. The idea of exploring different countries, cultures, and places gets me fired up. I love to observe the difference in the culture of the people here, and the people of the place I'm tracelling in. The difference in architecture, temperature, mood. I notice all of these things.

2. Im not very self conscious, so I'm having a bit trouble coming up with facts about me. But I'm creative enough to use that as a fact 

3. I'm a bookworm. Fantasy and Sci-Fi are my favorite genres.

4. I don't take care of myself hygienically. My teeth are yellow, I have acne. But I don't care for some reason.

5. I'm extremely shy with new people, but very goofy with people I'm comfortable with, which are really few people.


----------



## QueenAtaraxia

1) I have no idea where to start on describing myself

2) I depend on music, movies, food, etc. to get me through the day. It's been an addiction since I was little. I always seem to need some sort of something happening around me, however, I get really fidgety when unexpected noises and such are happening.

3) I can't help but connect the dots between everything. My mind seems like an ocean of connections that haven't been digged through yet.

4) I'm lazy in the sense that I already have a good outline of my life and I'm just killing time by filling in the blanks.

5) I doubt my type moreso than anyone I've seen on a typology forum. My perception of myself changes depending on the situation I'm in.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Antimattef123 Sounds like an IxFP.
@timeinspace Definitely an INxJ.


Type this character

* *





1. I am not afraid to boast about my title as the "greatest swordsman in the world" in the fiction I come from. However, I still remain grounded a bit, so I don't boast about it that often. 

2. I speak very metaphorically and figuratively a lot, which often irks other people and annoys them to no end. However, I generally lack self consciousness, and care little about what others think of me.

3. Despite the other people I know, I am honorable compared to them, and a lot more level headed. However, just like the others (moreso in fact), I don't live up to my duties. Very often I simply miss meetings so I can do my own thing at my own place. Furthermore, if I actually do show up, it's usually for self-interest.

4. I spend almost all of my time alone in a single castle, and am a very quiet and stoic person, who generally mantains a serious face, even though in private I show a more playful side (like with my rival). I can be easily be annoyed especially in my sleep. This is why I sank an entire pirate fleet because they interrupted my napping time, and chased the stragglers to the weakest ocean "for fun." I also sometimes indulge in gratification, such as when it comes to partying, like with my old rival.

5. I see future potential in others, like when encouraging my newest rival to surpass me one day. I know he's got a lot to train, but he has the potential to not only match me, but take my title. I am very decisive, and generally do not act on an impulse, a stark contrast to the main protagonist of the story that I originate from (He's ESFP, by the way).


----------



## the1williams

1. Is Te-Fi, for sure. I would argue the Fi is not unhealthy as they don't boast too often, but his Te is definitely leading him to say exactly what he thinks or believes.

2. That's Ni mixed with Fi traits, for sure. The fact that he isn't being affected by the outside world and other people, yet speaks metaphorically and figuratively, is Intuition but introverted. That resolve to keep his beliefs his own regardless of what people think is Fi feeding the Ni even more.

3.Ni-Te-Fi can lead to someone who is usually fairly reserved and level headed. The self-interest is a bit of an unhealthier Fi trait. Anybody can put their own interests first, but usually that tends to be a lesser Fi thing.

4.Tertiary Fi and lower Se coming in. He keeps his cool when not directly engaged in the physical. However interruptions to physical processes seem to spark reckless and selfish actions from him. His Ni being shut out by Se, rather than his Se subconsciously feeding his Ni. Fi again playing a key role here, likely using adolescent-childlike justifications for his actions "Because it was fun".

5. Ni-Te. Carefully organizing a deep, inner vision. You see possibility in this rival and have a vested interest in bringing that possibility to reality. Te keeps you focused on the objective and, as a result, calm, collected, and decisive.

Based on the points above I would argue INTJ. Fi was mentioned a lot, but it sounds like this function is a bit underdeveloped and thus makes it's presence known in an inconsistent manner. Inferior Se was heavily present as well, but his overall isolated and reserved personality makes me think he leads with Ni. If Fi was higher he'd probably be more active but less careful. Te because he "tells it like it is".

Besides, INTJ+ESFP rivals, enemies, and even comrades are common comparisons in the fictional world.

Out of curiosity: who is this character? They sound familiar.


----------



## RaisinKG

Dracule Mihawk

He's also got that intense (but probably stereotypical) Ni-dom stare
The previous characters I posted were Shanks, Kizaru, Aokiji, and maybe several others I forgot.


----------



## Antimattef123

@flourine I actually think I'm either an ISFP or an INFP. But I'm not sure because I relate to both very strongly. I'll try to make my facts as relevant as possible, whether I'm a sensor or a feeler. I'm not really an expert at this.
For being accurate I would guess INTP is correct for you XD.

1. I tend to look at things as a whole. It takes a conscious effort for me to notice the little details.
2. When I get absorbed by something which is usually a video game or book, an hour has passed when I thought I've only been playing/reading for 5 minutes.
3. I don't necessarily take constructive criticism personally. I always look for ways to improve and perfect a project, even if I don't actually do improve it because I'm too lazy. I just find it nice to know for next time. I usually settle for work that is 'good enough".
4. In my whole life, the only movie I cried about was Inside Out because I can relate to it. But other than that movie, I've never cried about a movie before. Even books. Don't get me wrong, I do get down when a character dies or some character's life story is sad but I usually get over it pretty easily. 
5. When I'm really stressed, I get irritated and bothered by things I'm not usually bothered by. When I'm alone, I swear a lot. Especially when someone tells me what to do when I'm stressed. When I'm really really stressed I can see myself telling someone who's worried or telling me what to do to "fuck off". I have never gotten to that point though.

P.S. (To the person who's going to type me~ I don't have to be an ISFP or an INFP. If I strongly resemble another type or the evidence based on the facts stated above is clear that I'm neither an ISFP or an INFP, please tell me that type. Thank you.)


----------



## RaisinKG

1. N over S
2. N over S, absent minded much.
3. I think this is Ji, in general.
4. THIS. IS. FIIIII
5. Lower Si

Overall: xNFP

Type this guy:


> 1. As a child, I was very devoted and kind. I wanted to follow in my fathers footsteps, and become a surgeon, just like him. I am very attached to my family and did not leave them, even with the promise of an "evacuation".
> 
> 2. I am extradinarily laid back. Usually seen with a calm smirk, and enjoys speaking in a sarcastic, yet polite tone. compared to the other people I work with, I look like a calm island in comparison.
> 
> 3. I have a notable contempt of being ordered and bossed around. While this is true, I can and will forge albeit brief alliances to fight greater foes, and am quite a man of honor, rarely breaking my promises.
> 
> 4. I am cautious, often skeptical to an extent. While people have labeled me as a cruel person, I actually have a kinder and more compassionate side to me. (Though it doesn't show that much...). I am kind of attached to the past, especially that of mine's, and can be nostalgic. This shows when I named my crew in honor of someone.
> 
> 5. I hold a strong belief in fate, stern, as well as stoic, yet also blunt when it comes to saying anything, and part of this leads to the above. I really am misunderstood,am I?


----------



## LeftEyeDominant

^^^hmm.. ISTJ?

Let me do this again, with different info

1. As a kid, I used to be really outgoing. I would go outside my room when I hear the gate open and try to see who just visited. Now's the total opposite. I hide when I hear the gate or the door open because I just don't really know what should I do with people.

2. I'm sometimes ADHD-like (Don't know if I really have ADHD tho).By that, I mean I have difficulties with trying to stay still (I always want to walk and get up my seat), getting distracted, and I sometimes try to avoid things that need a lot of mental work like math. But I like talking about theoretical things. But, even tho I am sometimes hyperactive, I still manage to control myself or be organized. Just not that effective...but it's not that bad. The reason why I still manage to get prepared is that I don't want to feel clueless about what to expect.

3. Again as a kid, I use to have these bad habits: I try to imagine that someone somewhere is doing the same exact thing that I'm doing or is in the same exact physical position as I am. And I could feel something physically. It feels like I'm trying to connect with that person from somewhere in this world. I can't explain it properly, but it's really weird. I manage to get rid of that habit now tho.
Another one is trying to imagine myself already in the place where we were heading to. So when I'm in a car and we're heading somewhere, I would try to imagine myself already in that place or maybe just imagining myself being 3km away from where we're currently at, and again I feel something physically like I'm really in that imagined time...

4. I worry about my image. The image I'm talking about here is about looking professional, not trying to be a fake person, but trying to look like I know what I'm doing and that I can do it successfully. This has been one of the problems I had in life since I always try my best not to ask for help because I didn't want to look stupid. I'm trying to get rid of this attitude because it's actually not very helpful when it comes to learning something new. Now I care less about my image, but I still get really embarrassed and frustrated when I look clueless and ask help about something. I'm thinking this probably just my enneagram 3

5. Some music make me feel nostalgic. Whenever I listen to a music that I heard before during a happy time, I unconsciously play it on repeat. But nostalgia in general makes me cringe. I feel like the world is trying to pull me back to the past and I really hate that feeling. I hate having to dwell in the past. There are also some songs that evoke really sad past event that I try to avoid as much as I can. When those songs get to me I just feel really sad and emotional...


----------



## Kitty23

@wingedfriend 



> hmm.. ISTJ?
> 
> Let me do this again, with different info





> 1. As a kid, I used to be really outgoing. I would go outside my room when I hear the gate open and try to see who just visited.


Maybe extraversion. 



> Now's the total opposite. I hide when I hear the gate or the door open because I just don't really know what should I do with people.


Maybe low Fe 



> 2. I'm sometimes ADHD-like. By that, I mean I have difficulties with trying to stay still (I always want to walk and get up my seat), getting distracted, and I sometimes try to avoid things that need a lot of mental work like math. But I like talking about theoretical things. But, even tho I am sometimes hyperactive, I still manage to control myself or be organized. Just not that effective...but it's not that bad. The reason why I still manage to get prepared is that I don't want to feel clueless about what to expect.


Hmm Se or Ne. Maybe you are a perceiver leading with a judging function. 



> 3. Again as a kid, I use to have this bad habit of trying to imagine that someone somewhere is doing the same exact thing that I'm doing or is in the same exact physical position as I am. And I could feel something physically. It feels like I'm trying to connect with that person from somewhere in this world. I can't explain it properly, but it's really weird. I manage to get rid of that habit now tho.


Hmm maybe Se and Ni and maybe even a tad Fe (trying to connect with that person). 



> 4. Another weird old habit of mine is trying to imagine myself already in the place where we were heading to. So when I'm in a car and we're heading somewhere, I would try to imagine myself already in that place or maybe just imagining myself being 3km away from where we're currently at, and again I feel something physically like I'm really in that imagined time...


Hmm maybe Se and Ni 



> 5. I worry about my image. The image I'm talking about here is about looking professional, not trying to be a fake person, but trying to look like I know what I'm doing and that I can do it successfully. This has been one of the problems I had in life since I always try my best not to ask for help because I didn't want to look stupid. I'm trying to get rid of this attitude because it's actually not very helpful when it comes to learning something new. Now I care less about my image, but I still get really embarrassed and frustrated when I look clueless and ask help about something. I'm thinking this probably just my enneagram 3


Maybe also lower Fe

So I would guess ISTP. 

1. I am a detailed person
2. I am very hard on myself and am a perfectionist. 
3. Change can be hard for me. 
4. I thought about being a counselor but then decided to go into social work because I felt counseling wasn't "dirty or hands on enough for me." I currently volunteer at a transitional housing place and love it. I love the diversity, the realness, and I feel so honored when the client chooses to talk to me, even about the most simple things, such as talking about the weather. It is so rewarding. There are also times when a client verbally abuses me and I like learning how to deal with the situation and learning how to take charge/brining order/ maintaining order. Someone asked "why do you keep coming back" and for me it's because I know I am strong enough emotionally to learn from the bad situations that do happen, even if it's not always super easy. 
5. I love suspenseful films.


----------



## LeftEyeDominant

@Kitty23 sorry about the edit that I did while you were probably typing me. I just thought that those two habits should go in one part. But thanks anyway.

*ignore this post, I am not trying to type anyone*


----------



## Lakigigar

Kitty23 said:


> 1. I am a detailed person
> 2. I am very hard on myself and am a perfectionist.
> 3. Change can be hard for me.
> 4. I thought about being a counselor but then decided to go into social work because I felt counseling wasn't "dirty or hands on enough for me." I currently volunteer at a transitional housing place and love it. I love the diversity, the realness, and I feel so honored when the client chooses to talk to me, even about the most simple things, such as talking about the weather. It is so rewarding. There are also times when a client verbally abuses me and I like learning how to deal with the situation and learning how to take charge/brining order/ maintaining order. Someone asked "why do you keep coming back" and for me it's because I know I am strong enough emotionally to learn from the bad situations that do happen, even if it's not always super easy.
> 5. I love suspenseful films.


1. J
2. J and Fi
3. Si
4. Se and Fi
5. Te

isfj

1. When I talk - no matter what the social situation is (psychiatrist, teacher, best friend, just someone to talk) - i prefer a woman, because i feel more safe. I never have the feeling that man can understand me (most of them). I don't like the fact that people just say - i hate a vegan, so i hate all vegans. I don't like that

2. I'm a climate activist. I want that people are aware of the problem, and i want to teach about it, because it is a duty to do that.

3. I like gaysexuals, i have some friends that are gays, i like the idea of being transsexual. And if others are saying that i'm a gay, i think this is a compliment because people admit i'm different and weird, special and especially so much talented. However i hate the fact that i'm talented and never succeed in anything, but i'm thinking about the fact what is success. Is success having a career, leading the world, having a house and what seems like a good life. Or is success something that you have to define by yourself. I actually know the answer. I just to realize this in practise. Even by that definition, i didn't succeed, but in that case i can succeed while in other cases i'm sure i would fail. I will never be succesful in the way how others define success. I can be succeful in the way how i define success. I'm not ready, i have to do a lot of work. And i need some friends and some people next to me (i miss that fact) but i'm sure i will be able to that/

4. I like to listen some music. I never make plans, i just listen music, i watched some cycling, i'm now surfing on the internet, don't know when i'm going to sleep, what i'm going to eat, what i'm going to do, i don't care. I really hate it to think what i have to, just let me live like i want, (as long i don't harm others, this isn't going to be a problem).

5. I avoid some people because of shame and because i don't like superficially contact. I hate it, rather alone than having superficially contact (like on sms, facebook and that kind of things).


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Si
2. Fi says that "I should do that"
3. Fi, Type 4
4. Ne
5. Fi?

Overall: INFP Type 4

1. Often, I don't just want to sit out my ideas, I want to try them out! Even if it doesn't work, I want to see what would happen. 

2. When it comes to a situation, I usually think up of the outcome / possibility depending on what seems to make the most sense. So if I think an outcome will be bad, it is probably because that it most likely will be bad. On the other hand, I may think that it is going to turn out well.

3. If I had superpowers, I could take it up to ways other people normally wouldn't think of (namely Teleportation, I could cure cancer by simply teleporting the cancer cells away, instantly refill gas tanks of cars without other people noticing, fly (Yes, its possibru, just teleport a whole bunch of cloud particles to the point where you get a solid cloud surface), etc.)

4. I don't like to think out loud, nor do I like to express my thoughts and feelings openly. This causes people to see me as "interesting" IRL, because I normally don't reveal how I think. 

I seem to be able to know what another person wants to an extent, as well as noticing what they're feeling, even though I'm blissfully unaware of how to discern my own.

5. I feel most at ease when I'm in a slow, or at my own pace environment. A place that is far too fast paced will suck me dry far too quickly.

Furthermore, since I live to my own standards, others can be frustrated when I go late, or too early, in addition to my apparent apathy to school grades.


----------



## Kitty23

INTJ

1. When someone asks me "how was your day" I usually don't think to ask them the same. 
2. I have a quirky sense of humor
3. I don't like chaotic environments
4. I get rigid when someone violates a value of mine
5. I'm in between when it comes to social graces and social awkwardness. If I haven't been around people for a while though then I tend to lean towards awkward.


----------



## anaraqueen

infp?

1. i don't like to show any kind of sad or worried feeling because i think it won't help me in anything
2. i like to randomly dance all the time but i'm terrible at it 
3. i never remember my dreams
4. i love to talk but i don't know how to talk (i probably have some diction problem or i might be insecure to talk or both?)
5. i prefer audiovisual and design stuff than written stuff (but i really like both)


----------



## Ominously

xNFP?
-------
1. I'm very expressive; people can easily tell what my emotions are by my facial expressions.

2. When I see something weird/sad/awkward/happy etc., I try to see if anyone had the same the emotional reaction as I did.

3. The only sport I'm good at is track and field. I hate it, but I have to do some kind of sport in order to get a scholarship once I go to the college in the future.

4. I kind of have a hard time trusting others. I always feel like people are attacking me, backstabbing me, or talking bs behind my back. When I share my secrets with people I'm "close" with, I regret it because I let my feelings come out too much and I know they would use it against me.

5. People say that they love the way I carry myself and that I seem very classy.


----------



## RaisinKG

1 is very much a Fe thing. 2 is Fe, 3 is Inf Se, 4 is paranoid Fe with lower Ti reminding them of what could happen, 5 is Ni-Fe, that's typical of Ni's, though I'm following my gut feeling on this.

Ovreall: Clear INFJ

1. While I love to learn just for it's own sake, it's more often nowadays that I learn things as a means to an end, I want knowledge partially for practicality. I focus on both the process and the result.

Though the primary reason I love to learn just for it's own sake (On my own) is to broaden my horizon, and my perspective, and just pure curiosity.

2. I would rather have a person be rude, but that's what their really feeling right now, rather than them be happy, but it's not what they really are feeling. I have an immense hatred of insincerity and places a high value on authentic emotions, and I can get angry when someone simply smiles for no reason.

3. I dislike being expressive when it comes to feelings. You can tell by my stoic, almost emotionless look on my face most of the time when I'm not joking around. However, if theres a look written across my face, it's generally what I actually feel about something, unless I'm not being a serious person.

In video games, I am a goal oriented kind of guy-- While understanding the other people is a priority, I find that final victory is the main objective no matter what, though I do not like being the leader in a given situation, I just suggest what the others could do.

One thing that seems to question my Ti-ness is when I meet a new dispute, something heavily debated over, or an argument. I almost immediately form an opinion on it. While I do not like conflict, I do find instigating it necessary sometimes, though I tend to avoid things that conflict with my values 

4. One thing I like to do is to brainstorm things. I can get ideas readily the moment I see something new, even though on the outside, all I see is the object (ie, if I see a rock, it's just a rock). I have an immense interest in the unknown, and I find myself exploring what doesn't seem to be known on an occassion, though in my younger days, I constantly rushed curiously into stuff I didn't know before. I only worry about the unknown or the future because of future consequences.

5. Most of the time, my head is somewhere in the future, or the present. I am very avoidant to external influence, and have IMMENSE difficulty with anything I do not find meaningful personally (see: School). I am one to question the established method (why do you do that?).

One of my difficulties is trying to be physical in some way, shape or form. I have an absurdly slow reaction time, can feel lightheaded after just minutes of running, get lost in my head far too often, though I do have some redeeming physical attributes, like being able to completely focus on something (though I will shut everything out)

Extra: I do not do well when others impose their structure on me, though I feel fine imposing my own (it's far less rigid and orderly than most other's as well). While I highly value doing things my way, it's not too rare that I do use standardized methods and the "common sense" way of doing things. 

In spite of my unphysicalness, I have a strong tendency to follow my first intuition.


----------



## leictreon

Yup, INTP fits you.

Eh, I'd love to see a thread like this one but for "friends and acquitances" and stuff. For now, I'll talk about one of my friends, who I type as INFJ but might be something else.

1) She's trans, male to female. Cares deeply about social justice but doesn't like hypocrites who claim to fight for social justice but in reality don't. Still, she supports movements such as BLM.
2) She's a musician, multi instrumentalist. Her style is mostly emo, acoustic and dream-pop.
3) She really likes indie music.
4) I met her in an online game. She always plays with her group of friends, though, which includes her girlfriend. She's actually a fairly good tactician and strategist.
5) She's socially awkward but still pretty friendly and open.


----------



## Ominously

hmmm... I think I need a little bit more info.

1) That seems like Fi...

2) Se?

3) Any type could like indie music.

4) Her strategic skills could be Te. 

5) This could be Fe.. idk I need more detail.


I would assume she's IxFP. 

--

I need a friend to be typed.

This is what she says;


1. I can't do anything and won't do anything without a clean space. I always have to have something in some organized order or else I have a strange feeling and tendency to not do anything.

2. I've always wanted to be extraordinary and do something extraordinary. I think I've always wanted to feel important/special but I don't know how to achieve that.

3. I feel uncomfortable telling people my true feelings. (This makes me extremely uncomfortable btw) I put up a mask that shows only few basic emotions but anything deeper than that is to much information for anyone and even my own mother to know.

4. I LOVE hearing about what makes other people passionate especially if we are passionate about the same thing. It's like I'm seeing a completely different person and the way people get excited excites me. 

5. I'm a very blunt person. I will tell you the truth no matter how much it hurts because I feel that that is the right thing to do.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ominously said:


> 1. I can't do anything and won't do anything without a clean space. I always have to have something in some organized order or else I have a strange feeling and tendency to not do anything.
> 
> 2. I've always wanted to be extraordinary and do something extraordinary. I think I've always wanted to feel important/special but I don't know how to achieve that.
> 
> 3. I feel uncomfortable telling people my true feelings. (This makes me extremely uncomfortable btw) I put up a mask that shows only few basic emotions but anything deeper than that is to much information for anyone and even my own mother to know.
> 
> 4. I LOVE hearing about what makes other people passionate especially if we are passionate about the same thing. It's like I'm seeing a completely different person and the way people get excited excites me.
> 
> 5. I'm a very blunt person. I will tell you the truth no matter how much it hurts because I feel that that is the right thing to do.


1. Judging function Im seeing Te- since it values organization 
2. Could be fi or ni -
3. Low on feeling - inferior fi ?
4. Ne 
5. Te

I'm guessing entj or estj - the value of organization and being extremely blunt calls out for a high use of Te 
Being uncomfortable to share feelings and only show few emotions - I'm seeing a use of inferior fi - number 4 excited by hearing about other people's passion and gaining energy from it could be Ne - since she's gaining energy from a shared common idea

So yeah entj would be my first guess follow by estj- Te >Fi 
I'm unsure on whether she uses Si or Ni but since number 2 value the wants of being something extraordinary and wanting it makes me think that it could be Ni


----------



## ai.tran.75

Type my aunt 

1. She tells me as a child she was very calm and sincere and never rebellious however she knows her own identity and does things her way even if it means getting her into trouble and has been discipline for the choices she made however she doesn't regret it bc she stand by her reason 
For ex- trying out for the school play, joining a club at school , going out to a friends house , running around in the streets, fighting back with her teachers when they're being irrational , climbing trees etc 

She will get yelled at and spank or even beat up for what she did - but she refuses to admit that she's wrong when she's not bc it goes against her value 

2. Fell in love with a guy that her parents doesn't approve of ( this was in the early 60s- where arrange marriage preferable ) and decided to starve herself until she's able to marry him ( she didn't eat anything for 3 days straight ) . 

3. Reminisce the past every now and then and talk about it quite often - however she rarely ever compares the past to the future . She just talk about the memories she had ,people she encountered or she tells me stories that she read about 

4. She's very calm , soft spoken - and rarely ever approach a person to start a conversation however she's not shy at all and is actually quite friendly . She can relate and talk to anyone at any age - babies , teenagers, adults etc 

5. Is quite unorganized and enjoys it. She often joked that from what she observed overly organized people have anxiety problem ( quite sure she's referring it to my mom ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Bingley

compulsiverambler said:


> So, would an Fe-dom come out and address personal irritations in a way designed to minimise disharmony, rather than just keeping them hidden? Why would that be the case? Perhaps because they're so focused on the quality of the social interaction and how they feel about it that they can't put negative feelings about the other person to the back of their mind and carry on as easily as inferior Fe users can, so they would rather get it out in the open than risk the other person sensing something is wrong?
> 
> Can higher Fe manifest as that 'teacher/parent' air that some people have? When they're annoyed, they express it firmly but in a composed, deliberate way that makes you feel you're being corrected by an authority figure rather than having someone vent their raw anger for purely for the immediate sense of relief it provides, as with most people. Perhaps that's caused by wanting to maintain harmony but knowing you can't hide your displeasure well, so having to address it but doing so in a way calculated for social impact rather than simple relief of the irritated feeling. Is that anything like what you mean?



I would say that Fe doms can definitely come across as a teacher/parent/mentor. There's a sort of quiet authority about them. At the worst, it can seem manipulative, wheedling and condescending (i.e. "Oh, sweetie, you really don't want to do that, do you?") But at its best, Fe doms are able to seamlessly solve conflicts and move on. They would rather nip a possible disagreement in the bud early, rather than have it escalate and disrupt the group further. And they'll do it in a way that is completely natural, and not at all pushy or anything. I don't know if any of that made sense or not?


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Fi
2. Fi
3. Si
4. F over T
5. Lower Je function
Overall: NFP @ai.tran.75


----------



## leictreon

Going with another friend, who I type as ENTP. Sadly don't know him IRL (he's in Spain, far away from me) but he seems chillax to hang out with.

1) He's definitely politically incorrect. He likes dark jokes, pranks, political and historical jokes... you name it. Most of our talks are just ironic, "stupid" shitposting, actually. As someone who can laugh like a retard with shitposting, it's pretty great.
2) He's very geeky. Loves anything related to technology, always tries to keep his computer up to date, likes space stuff too, he also likes programming. Also, he's a huge weeaboo, and is even learning Japanese.
3) He's not the kind of person I have serious talks with, but he can be really smart. If you talk about politics, history or technology and the future it can get actually pretty deep, in the technical sense. 
4) When we don't shitpost or talk about tech/politics, he usually sends me pictures of cute girls. Yeah, he's pretty pervy too (but so am I). He's mostly into cosplayers. 
5) He's pretty outgoing, and while he can be kind of annoying sometimes he's pretty much impossible to dislike and so chill I've never seen anyone end up in his bad side, actually.


----------



## Diamante

Well, I think I'm going to say ENxP; I don't think dark humor is exclusive only to thinking types (maybe more common though, I don't know) and "pretty outgoing" is a broad description; ENTP is apparently known to be the most introverted extrovert so maybe ENTP is the best fit? However, if you really want to know ask someone else because I don't want to mislead you more than I may have. 

1) I'm really bad at remembering birthdays; I know three out of six of my families birthdays, my own included. They never seem to stuck from some reason. The first year I were together with my last ex she asked me when her birthday was and I, sadly, had to guess four or five times before I nailed it. 
2) I need to spread out repetitive tasks over a long period of time because I get bored and ultimately loose focus fast and I find it better to do a little boring work over a long period of time instead of doing all that boring work in one day; plus, I would probably not have the discipline to do all that work in one day. 
3) I'm not sure if I'm an introvert or extrovert; I feel like a gray zone in this area but I don't think I'm a true ambivert. 
4) I stopped reading in the middle of a huge wall of text to do this instead because motivation struck; it's not unusual that I have a bunch of internet-pages up at the same time jumping between pages when I read instead of finishing one page at the time.
5) It feels like I'm never going to be able to type myself because of constant questioning if the fit is right or not and the part of me that thinks that there will always be a better fit if I look into the subject long enough.


----------



## leictreon

Diamante said:


> Well, I think I'm going to say ENxP; I don't think dark humor is exclusive only to thinking types (maybe more common though, I don't know) and "pretty outgoing" is a broad description; ENTP is apparently known to be the most introverted extrovert so maybe ENTP is the best fit? However, if you really want to know ask someone else because I don't want to mislead you more than I may have.


Yup, he could be a very analytical ENFP -just like I'm a very analytical INFP who almost looks INTP- but he seems to have Ti and Fe. And he's actually quite extroverted, it's just that he's geeky. I think ENTP is the best option and I think he actually did an MBTI test once and got ENTP, but I can't remember.

btw, I'd go and type you as ENxP, probably ENFP. The Ne-dom is obvious and I think the last part is kinda Fi.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Diamante said:


> Well, I think I'm going to say ENxP; I don't think dark humor is exclusive only to thinking types (maybe more common though, I don't know) and "pretty outgoing" is a broad description; ENTP is apparently known to be the most introverted extrovert so maybe ENTP is the best fit? However, if you really want to know ask someone else because I don't want to mislead you more than I may have.
> 
> 1) I'm really bad at remembering birthdays; I know three out of six of my families birthdays, my own included. They never seem to stuck from some reason. The first year I were together with my last ex she asked me when her birthday was and I, sadly, had to guess four or five times before I nailed it.
> 2) I need to spread out repetitive tasks over a long period of time because I get bored and ultimately loose focus fast and I find it better to do a little boring work over a long period of time instead of doing all that boring work in one day; plus, I would probably not have the discipline to do all that work in one day.
> 3) I'm not sure if I'm an introvert or extrovert; I feel like a gray zone in this area but I don't think I'm a true ambivert.
> 4) I stopped reading in the middle of a huge wall of text to do this instead because motivation struck; it's not unusual that I have a bunch of internet-pages up at the same time jumping between pages when I read instead of finishing one page at the time.
> 5) It feels like I'm never going to be able to type myself because of constant questioning if the fit is right or not and the part of me that thinks that there will always be a better fit if I look into the subject long enough.


From your description I'm seeing Pe Dom - I read Se and Ne in the examples you supply - bored by mundane task, forgetful of bdays- shifting concentration 
I leaning more towards Ne bc you mention not feeling introverted or extroverted and often time Ne doms feels this way more than Se ( since Se is an active function )
The way you type and articulate your words and description seems very Ti - especially the last piece of unsure of type 

Entp is my guess


----------



## Ominously

1. When I watch movies and see characters cry, I always cry.

2. I hate it when I hear people criticizing other's looks/personality/intelligence etc. I usually just give them a death stare and tell them to stop. I always stand up for the underdog.

3. I can be quite competitive when it comes to academics... or video games and card games.

4. I can get quite distracted in class if I don't find a lesson interesting. I usually think about my future is going to be like or something else off topic.

5. I'm a forgiving person, but if you disrespect me too many times, I will slowly distance myself away from you or I'll give you a lecture on how you should you treat me.


----------



## Kitty23

INFJ

1. I can come off grumpy
2. I rarely ever stray away from the topic
3. I am systematic
4. I am not a dreamer
5. I can think of all the different ways something could go wrong


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Overall ISTJ, though 5 could indicate a Ni user.

1. I'm not bossy, but I think it's really important to do things the right way.

2. My thoughts are always on the future or in abstract subjects, I almost never think about the past.

3. Something I don't understand about myself is that I was an emotional person who suddenly became very rational. 

4. I'm extremely patient with people who want to develop or learn. But if the person wants to remain ignorant, I don't put any effort on explaining things.

5. I usually have insights and a general understanding of different situations, though I find it very hard to explain what's going on my mind.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> Overall ISTJ, though 5 could indicate a Ni user.
> 
> 1. I'm not bossy, but I think it's really important to do things the right way.
> 
> 2. My thoughts are always on the future or in abstract subjects, I almost never think about the past.
> 
> 3. Something I don't understand about myself is that I was an emotional person who suddenly became very rational.
> 
> 4. I'm extremely patient with people who want to develop or learn. But if the person wants to remain ignorant, I don't put any effort on explaining things.
> 
> 5. I usually have insights and a general understanding of different situations, though I find it very hard to explain what's going on my mind.


1. I'm seeing Te but perhaps in a lower use not Dom
2. Ni 
3. Fi has a tendency to become more rational over time
4. Te-Fi 
5. Ni 

I see your usage of Te but it's definitely not in a dominant position - so I'm guessing intj


----------



## RaisinKG

1. If I find myself the leader of something, I usually come up with a strategy all by myself. I can be surprisingly competitive in gaming or sports, but generally, I am laidback about it.

2. I love writing! Especially that of my favorite fictional characters, I keep thinking of so many ways it can go, and this leaves me with a bad case of writer's block!

3. It's not too rare that I often fake stupidity in order to see what other people may know about something. Since if I act like my normal self, they would say, "wow ur 2 smart 4 dat", but if I was acting like a dunderhead, they'd lend me a "helping hand". This usually manifests as asking questions about the most trivial things, like, "what is vote". While I am not too aware of what I am feeling, I can recognize what constitutes as acceptable to others.

4. I try to remain as objective as I can, especially when I'm solving a problem.

5. It's no mystery that I may talk about a particular topic... only to bring up something completely different when I feel like theres nothing to talk about it anymore. I can go on for hours talking to just one guy while I shut out the outside world.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

1. Any type can be competitive, but coming up with strategies makes me think of intuition
2. Ne
3. Lower Fe
4. Preference for thinking
5. Ne

So, overall I vote for INTP.

1. I get obsessed with random subjects or books once in a while. I was into existential philosophy some time ago, specially death. Then, Heidegger. My constant obsession is with jazz music, which I work with. But I've also been reading a lot about neuroscience.

2. I recently found that physical exercises make me feel really good.

3. I'm able to change completely my own behaviors in order to achieve objectives. I focus inwardly in order to be what life's situation will ask from me.

4. I compare myself with others all the time, though I pretend not to. Deep inside I want to be the best, but I try not to focus on that.

5. Under stress I become impulsive, depressed and do things compulsively.


----------



## PerilousPirahna

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I excel at time management and I'm always on time for everything - however I couldn't care less if people are late or early
> 2. at my lowest point in life ( when I'm extremely unhealthy ) past memory will flood my mind making me feel trap in the past - fortunately for me the last time this happened was in 08'
> 3. It take me less than 3 minutes to get ready - however people always perceive that it takes me longer bc I'm usually wearing a nice dress ( i like dresses bc it's only 1 layer and I can just throw it on )
> 4. I have a tendency to give social introvert( not mbti ) a vibe that I'm genuinely crushing on them but I'm too shy to admit it this perplexes me bc I'm quite playful and flirtatious - oddly enough the people that I platonically flirts with knows that I'm just playing around .
> 5. With my emotional intelligence I'm quite sure I can be really good at manipulating others - however I can never do that bc it's against my internal value ( unless it's a life and death situation )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1) There is a possibility you would be a Ji Dom
2) Seems like Si inferior (getting nostalgic when unhealthy)
3) This could contribute to the Ji Dom belief, but it's highly unlikely
4) Being shy or socially awkward with others is universal, so any type can be like that
5) Having morals affect descisions would obviously be Fi

According to this information, you would be an INFP


----------



## Ominously

1. I know how I'm going to get along with a person when I first meet them. People tend to give me weird vibes, so it's almost like I "feel" their personality.

2. I always ponder over human existence, why I was born, or why human society is so powerful. Millions of questions always fill my mind, but I want to find one true, definite answer to all of them.

3. I don't really see myself as authentic. I tend to be "fake", because I'm always trying to mold myself into some kind of character I'm not.

4. I usually focus or zone into one interest at a time. If I don't find it interesting anymore, I'll usually drop it quite quickly and VERY RARELY return back to it.

5. I believe that I will have a "soulmate" best friend or a "soulmate" romantic partner. Because of this belief, I try to not get TOO close to anyone unless I totally understand them and I find all of their qualities very interesting.


----------



## orihara

Ominously said:


> 1. I know how I'm going to get along with a person when I first meet them. People tend to give me weird vibes, so it's almost like I "feel" their personality.
> 
> 2. I always ponder over human existence, why I was born, or why human society is so powerful. Millions of questions always fill my mind, but I want to find one true, definite answer to all of them.
> 
> 3. I don't really see myself as authentic. I tend to be "fake", because I'm always trying to mold myself into some kind of character I'm not.
> 
> 4. I usually focus or zone into one interest at a time. If I don't find it interesting anymore, I'll usually drop it quite quickly and VERY RARELY return back to it.
> 
> 5. I believe that I will have a "soulmate" best friend or a "soulmate" romantic partner. Because of this belief, I try to not get TOO close to anyone unless I totally understand them and I find all of their qualities very interesting.


read the first one and made me puke at how ni fe pretentious that sounded. infj, alternatively an enfp with issues if i'm wrong

1) why yall gotta be so #deepandinspirational im gonna say (spins wheel) we ate eggs cheese and pasta for lunch and it was good but not as good as corn pizza. i love corn pizza does that count as a personal fact
2) i already ran out of things to say about myself that's awkward and doesn't happen too often wtf
3) my hair looks absolutely fantastic as usual
4) i think ive said that at least five times in the past 30 min
5) i just accidentally said one whole time and friendo said smth like "why not say once instead" so i replied with "once whole time" good job you absolute madman


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ominously said:


> 1. I know how I'm going to get along with a person when I first meet them. People tend to give me weird vibes, so it's almost like I "feel" their personality.
> 
> 2. I always ponder over human existence, why I was born, or why human society is so powerful. Millions of questions always fill my mind, but I want to find one true, definite answer to all of them.
> 
> 3. I don't really see myself as authentic. I tend to be "fake", because I'm always trying to mold myself into some kind of character I'm not.
> 
> 4. I usually focus or zone into one interest at a time. If I don't find it interesting anymore, I'll usually drop it quite quickly and VERY RARELY return back to it.
> 
> 5. I believe that I will have a "soulmate" best friend or a "soulmate" romantic partner. Because of this belief, I try to not get TOO close to anyone unless I totally understand them and I find all of their qualities very interesting.


1 intuitive 
2. Ni since you're looking for an absolute answer
3. Fe 
4. Se 
5. Introvert 

I see high use of Ni and Fe - however your posting seem like it comes from a Pi Dom so infj


----------



## leictreon

1) I hate bossy people.
2) I have various "masks" I use to hide my own self.
3) I like learning, I love learning and science is a big passion of mine. 
4) I understand things quickly, and I generally have a good memory when I care, if I don't I'll forget about it.
5) I'm so easy to offend it hurts.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

leictreon said:


> 1) I hate bossy people.
> 2) I have various "masks" I use to hide my own self.
> 3) I like learning, I love learning and science is a big passion of mine.
> 4) I understand things quickly, and I generally have a good memory when I care, if I don't I'll forget about it.
> 5) I'm so easy to offend it hurts.


1 and 2 strikes me as Fi dom. 4 and 5 is probably linked to intuition. 5 indicates a feeler type. I go with INFP.

1) I hate spoiled people. Deeply. Can't stand smartass comments, people who try to look very smart and sarcastic. Sharp tongue doesn't scare me. 

2) Loneliness suits me well.

3) I believe my thoughts are one of most important things in my life, so I try to think right.

4) Dealing with small details annoys me.

5) My home is like a sacred place to me.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

I was kinda angry when I said 1). I don't really hate anyone.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> I was kinda angry when I said 1). I don't really hate anyone.


INTP 

1.I like anything society views as an oddity 
2.Id probobly befriend a person who had a deformity without thinking poorly of them 
3.I love Harley Quinn and think cosplayers are awesome 
4.I would cosplay as both male and female characters if I liked that characters enough 
5.I like to draw


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> 1) I hate spoiled people. Deeply. Can't stand smartass comments, people who try to look very smart and sarcastic. Sharp tongue doesn't scare me.


I don't know if there's an correlation between this and cognitive functions, but I guess this is more an Fi/Te thing (Fi wanting people to be authentic and Te wanting actual evidence; since sharp tongue doesn't scare you, you either have a solid Fi or an upper Te). I also hate spoiled people, but I guess my reasons are different.



> 2) Loneliness suits me well.


Introversion, I guess?



> 3) I believe my thoughts are one of most important things in my life, so I try to think right.


Thinking, could be Ti (it depends on what "right" means to you).



> 4) Dealing with small details annoys me.


Low/no Si.



> 5) My home is like a sacred place to me.


I can't quite decode this, so I can only guess it's either Fi or Si.

So, overall: INTJ or ISTP*.

As for me:

1. I'm bored very easily if I'm not thinking about something, so I'm always looking for something to ponder about.

2. Although I don't like to admit it, I care about what people think of me on some level, but I usually don't go out of my way just to change their minds.

3. I can get very annoyed when others accuse me of something I'm not guilty of and I'm quick to disprove them if they do. I don't get angry, though, it's just that I can't stand untruthful accusations, whether they're pointed towards me or anyone else.

4. I'm very accepting towards people and ideas. I dislike jumping to conclusions without previous analysis, but I often have some intuition about things and people in general.

5. I'm very indecisive, if something has two or more options for me to choose, then it will take me a while to ponder about them until I finally pick one.


Edit: I didn't see @MisterPerfect 's post since it wasn't posted when I was writing. Also, I meant to say "ISTP" instead of "ISFP".


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

I think everything you wrote doesn't say a lot about your cognitive functions, so I'll just go into full stereotyping mode.



MisterPerfect said:


> 1.I like anything society views as an oddity


Likes to confront society's norms and views = obviously Fi.



> 2.Id probobly befriend a person who had a deformity without thinking poorly of them


It's non-judgemental about people = most likely Fe.



> 3.I love Harley Quinn and think cosplayers are awesome


Likes cosplay and "weird" characters = Fi-Ne/Se.



> 4.I would cosplay as both male and female characters if I liked that characters enough


Likes to cosplay = Fi-Ne/Se.



> 5.I like to draw


Likes to draw = obviously Se.

So IxFP.


----------



## MisterPerfect

ghostfire01 said:


> I don't know if there's an correlation between this and cognitive functions, but I guess this is more an Fi/Te thing (Fi wanting people to be authentic and Te wanting actual evidence; since sharp tongue doesn't scare you, you either have a solid Fi or an upper Te). I also hate spoiled people, but I guess my reasons are different.
> 
> 
> 
> Introversion, I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking, could be Ti (it depends on what "right" means to you).
> 
> 
> 
> Low/no Si.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't quite decode this, so I can only guess it's either Fi or Si.
> 
> So, overall: INTJ or ISTP*.
> 
> As for me:
> 
> 1. I'm bored very easily if I'm not thinking about something, so I'm always looking for something to ponder about.
> 
> 2. Although I don't like to admit it, I care about what people think of me on some level, but I usually don't go out of my way just to change their minds.
> 
> 3. I can get very annoyed when others accuse me of something I'm not guilty of and I'm quick to disprove them if they do. I don't get angry, though, it's just that I can't stand untruthful accusations, whether they're pointed towards me or anyone else.
> 
> 4. I'm very accepting towards people and ideas. I dislike jumping to conclusions without previous analysis, but I often have some intuition about things and people in general.
> 
> 5. I'm very indecisive, if something has two or more options for me to choose, then it will take me a while to ponder about them until I finally pick one.
> 
> 
> Edit: I didn't see @MisterPerfect 's post since it wasn't posted when I was writing. Also, I meant to say "ISTP" instead of "ISFP".


INTP 

1.I have more sympathy for children and animals 
2.I have a general disgust for humanity but am the first to tell people "I believe you can accomplish anything" since I believe it but humanity as a whole does not promote that 
3.I tend to find people easy to read and predict and I find it boring 
4.I must help anyone who asks and will be guilt ridden if I dont try 
5.I tend to often be in my head most of the time


----------



## leictreon

@ghostfire01
1: Ti coupled with Ne.
2: Inferior Fe.
3: Te or Ti, can't really tell.
4: Ti again.
5: Strong Ne.

INTP fits you. As for me...

1) I make sure anything I say is correct, and spreading misinformation makes me feel dumb.
2) I am easily hurt, but I tend to not show it until I can't take it anymore and explode. 
3) I often have "revolutionary" thoughts, mostly anti-rules and anarchistic, in a way.
4) I am writing a story (ok, more like "writing sometimes when the muse gives me inspiration which happens so rarely I might never finish it) and to be honest I'm more interested on the fictional world itself than the main plot.
5) I enjoy talking to underdogs, depressed people or outcasts and making them feel better.

edit: got ninja'd
@MisterPerfect
Obvious Ni but also Fe and Ti, so INFJ.


----------



## MisterPerfect

leictreon said:


> @ghostfire01
> 1: Ti coupled with ne.
> 2: Inferior fe.
> 3: Te or ti, can't really tell.
> 4: Ti again.
> 5: Strong ne.
> 
> Intp fits you. As for me...
> 
> 1) i make sure anything i say is correct, and spreading misinformation makes me feel dumb.
> 2) i am easily hurt, but i tend to not show it until i can't take it anymore and explode.
> 3) i often have "revolutionary" thoughts, mostly anti-rules and anarchistic, in a way.
> 4) i am writing a story (ok, more like "writing sometimes when the muse gives me inspiration which happens so rarely i might never finish it) and to be honest i'm more interested on the fictional world itself than the main plot.
> 5) i enjoy talking to underdogs, depressed people or outcasts and making them feel better.
> 
> Edit: Got ninja'd
> @misterperfect
> obvious ni but also fe and ti, so infj.


enfp


----------



## MisterPerfect

My five facts are 

1.I tend to be very reserved but very talkative when I have an idea 
2.Some people are rude to me since I want to share facts I found interesting and they say it means others think they are stupid 
3.I tend to be somewhat passive but at the same time very controlling(Kind of like a parents thats watching a kid but doesn't want to directly intervene) 
4.I not very into Horror when my esteem is high 
5.I like figuring people out but I feel like I not very likable

Im running out of facts


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

I'll just answer this because I'm on fire today:



leictreon said:


> 1) I make sure anything I say is correct, and spreading misinformation makes me feel dumb.


Could be Te.



> 2) I am easily hurt, but I tend to not show it until I can't take it anymore and explode.


Fi.



> 3) I often have "revolutionary" thoughts, mostly anti-rules and anarchistic, in a way.


Stereotypically Fi.



> 4) I am writing a story (ok, more like "writing sometimes when the muse gives me inspiration which happens so rarely I might never finish it) and to be honest I'm more interested on the fictional world itself than the main plot.


Ne, I guess?

(I'm also writing a story and in the same pace as yours, but I focus mainly on the plot. I've read somewhere that this is a Ti thing, but this makes me question my Ne a bit--oh, well)



> 5) I enjoy talking to underdogs, depressed people or outcasts and making them feel better.


Stereotypically, this is more like Fi (caring for those who cannot take care of themselves).

So, yeah, INFP fits you well.


----------



## MisterPerfect

ghostfire01 said:


> I'll just answer this because I'm on fire today:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be Te.
> 
> 
> 
> Fi.
> 
> 
> 
> Stereotypically Fi.
> 
> 
> 
> Ne, I guess?
> 
> (I'm also writing a story and in the same pace as yours, but I focus mainly on the plot. I've read somewhere that this is a Ti thing, but this makes me question my Ne a bit--oh, well)
> 
> 
> 
> Stereotypically, this is more like Fi (caring for those who cannot take care of themselves).
> 
> So, yeah, INFP fits you well.


You know your suppose to type the person above you 

...


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

MisterPerfect said:


> You know your suppose to type the person above you
> 
> ...


I didn't see your post, I was writing when you posted. I won't further respond now, though, because I don't feel like posting more things about myself here.


----------



## MisterPerfect

ghostfire01 said:


> I didn't see your post, I was writing when you posted. I won't further respond now, though, because I don't feel like posting more things about myself here.


INTP
1.I tend to be very reserved but very talkative when I have an idea
2.Some people are rude to me since I want to share facts I found interesting and they say it means others think they are stupid
3.I tend to be somewhat passive but at the same time very controlling(Kind of like a parents thats watching a kid but doesn't want to directly intervene)
4.I not very into Horror when my esteem is high
5.I like figuring people out but I feel like I not very likable


----------



## MisterPerfect

Im just going to keep reposting the same facts till someone comments since people keep skipping around in this thread.


----------



## lookslikeiwin

MisterPerfect said:


> INTP
> 1.I tend to be very reserved but very talkative when I have an idea
> 2.Some people are rude to me since I want to share facts I found interesting and they say it means others think they are stupid
> 3.I tend to be somewhat passive but at the same time very controlling(Kind of like a parents thats watching a kid but doesn't want to directly intervene)
> 4.I not very into Horror when my esteem is high
> 5.I like figuring people out but I feel like I not very likable


You sound like an IxTJ to me, and the first makes you seem more INTJ, since it revolves around an idea making you talkative versus dry facts.


1. I lean libertarian/conservative politically but recently decided that all groups of people are just illusions of control and organization so I don't really care what happens anymore.
2. I love cartoons and prefer fantasy/sci fi over drama when picking out books and movies.
3. I picked up whittling as a hobby this last year
4. I pick music that is the mood I want to be in rather than picking it according to my mood. For example, happy music if I want to be happy.
5. I occasionally get blamed for being too practical/not romantic compared to my ENTJ husband


----------



## JaguarPap

WakeTheUndead said:


> @flourine seems like an INTP to me... not just because of the sig.
> 
> 1) ambivert, still not sure if I'm INTJ or ENTJ
> 
> 2) I'm the only thinking type in my family (3 of them are ENFPs)
> 
> 3) My thinking face looks angry and judgemental, apparently
> 
> 4) At school am super shy... you'd be lucky to hear one word out of me
> 
> 5) Perfectionist


Esfp 




Jk


----------



## Silent Theory

1. I have incredibly vivid dreams that are akin to film reels, where sometimes I am myself and at other times I am someone else to my dream world while still thinking as myself. In these dreams, I feel as if I am transported to other worlds or dimensions. I'm not sure if this point says anything about me, but I have always pondered their meanings and found them fascinating as most people I speak to don't seem to even think they dream at all. 
2. I have always had a deep connection with nature since I was a child. I remember taking a walk in the woods behind my house and just admiring the beauty of my surroundings while thinking about the deeper meaning of life. I could and still do get lost in nature -- exploring, losing myself in thoughts, feeling the wind in my hair.
3. I have a fascination with the unknown, hidden meanings, mysteries, and secrets of the world. I am interested in anything that is related to our greater understanding of our existence and delve deeply into these subjects to a point of obsession at times -- such as philosophy, psychology, physics, anthropology, astronomy, etc. 
4. I love to read and write. Sometimes I wish that I could have free reign in pausing time so that I could read to my delight, and write in my little time/space cave with no distractions. 
5. I have an extremely difficult time putting my thoughts into competent verbal communication. The medium of writing has been useful for me but in order to be a civilized social being, you must be able to communicate verbally. I have times when I am particularly articulate (usually in regards to something I have had much time to think about) but most of the time, I find myself thinking in pictures and have trouble translating those pictures into words.


----------



## Lakigigar

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Feeling
> 2. Perceiving
> 3. The way you structure the sentence show a use of Ne
> 4. Perceiving - introvert
> 5. Ne
> 
> Infp
> 
> 1. My physical health rarely ever effects my mental health - hence sometimes people find it hard to believe that I'm sick or having the flu if they were to talk to me
> 2. I hate being told how I feel or what I should do. I rarely ever give my opinion into a subject matter unless asked
> 3. People are often shock when I become unexpectedly blunt and often told mistaken it as me attacking them ( because I'm usually cheerful and friendly ) when question I'll speak my mind
> 4. I love complimenting people and often notice what's peculiar or unique about them. Sometimes it get mistaken as fake which really pisses me off be I would never give out compliments that are not genuine
> 5. When angry or depressed I feel better when I'm alone - being around others makes me more agitated as to being alone help me analyze the situation better


Infj.

And i definitely use Ne too much. 



JaguarPap said:


> ENTP
> 
> Bleh, my gut first choice was infp


80 percent sure of INFP. 19 percent chance of INTP. All other possibilities very unlikely.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Lumosaria said:


> 1. I have incredibly vivid dreams that are akin to film reels, where sometimes I am myself and at other times I am someone else to my dream world while still thinking as myself. In these dreams, I feel as if I am transported to other worlds or dimensions. I'm not sure if this point says anything about me, but I have always pondered their meanings and found them fascinating as most people I speak to don't seem to even think they dream at all.
> 2. I have always had a deep connection with nature since I was a child. I remember taking a walk in the woods behind my house and just admiring the beauty of my surroundings while thinking about the deeper meaning of life. I could and still do get lost in nature -- exploring, losing myself in thoughts, feeling the wind in my hair.
> 3. I have a fascination with the unknown, hidden meanings, mysteries, and secrets of the world. I am interested in anything that is related to our greater understanding of our existence and delve deeply into these subjects to a point of obsession at times -- such as philosophy, psychology, physics, anthropology, astronomy, etc.
> 4. I love to read and write. Sometimes I wish that I could have free reign in pausing time so that I could read to my delight, and write in my little time/space cave with no distractions.
> 5. I have an extremely difficult time putting my thoughts into competent verbal communication. The medium of writing has been useful for me but in order to be a civilized social being, you must be able to communicate verbally. I have times when I am particularly articulate (usually in regards to something I have had much time to think about) but most of the time, I find myself thinking in pictures and have trouble translating those pictures into words.


1 intuitive - I'm leaning towards Ni bc you mention pondering meanings 
2. Se 
3. Ni - very strong Ni this probably conclude you're an Ni Dom ( if I'm wrong sorry ) 
4. Not type related
5. The way you write and phrases your sentences is very ti - breaking thing into pieces and analyzing it - good use of ti may I say 

Infj

1. My husband refer to me as his "muse" he say I inspire him to do things he wouldn't imagine doing and that I'm his key to happiness 
2. I cannot stand it when people don't get straight to the point and talk around the subject to fish for an answer - I can read right through it and I find it fake 
3. I love critiquing film/movies and actors - I go on for hours doing so. Comparing and contrasting movies - analyzing performances etc if I could have any job in the world I would be a film critic - I'm also good at predicting oscars nominees and winner and I would make Oscar bets yearly and win around 200-500 dollars from my prediction 
4. In the 4th grade my mom brought home a Beatles cd and told me that she has no idea why they're so popular . I immediately fell in love with the sound track and start crushing on Paul McCartney - I got so mad when my mom told me that he's old enough to be my grandfather 
5. I have a million of ideas and thoughts in my head at all time - hence I don't mind being by myself so much


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@ai.tran.75 You seem like fun! I see pure unadulterated Ne based just on this description, but nothing sufficient to determine aux function. ENxP 7w6 > 4w3 > 9w8 sx/so

Take a stab at my Enneagram tritype too, whoever is reading this. 

1) I generally tend to help out my close friends, even when I'm irritated, for sake of being a good friend and having a strong ground for favors if I need them in the future, although my irritation makes itself quite visible. 

2) Often times, I check out an excess of books from the library on either a variety of subjects or one particular subject, only to read one or two and then return the rest. 

3) "The Godfather" and "Lord of the Rings" are hands-down, the greatest film trilogies to have graced this planet. 

4) I have been told that I come off as a protest leader/cult figure type by friends and teachers.

5) Power dynamics and their effects on the individual is a motif throughout history and literature that I find fascinating. Which is why I'm fascinated by politics and the question of what an individual's relationship to government and society ought to be.


----------



## Ominously

Ne dom or aux for sure. so.... ENxP? 

1. I've always been called very thoughtful, reflective, or a very deep thinker.

2. (When I'm not stuck inside my mind) I'm always observing people; they just make me curious, I guess. It often feels as if I'm the only one staring at people, which kind makes me feel weird :/

3. Sometimes I find it really hard to read because I get distracted from another thought that I have that is either unrelated OR connected to an story and I look at it from another perspective... idk it doesn't make any sense lol.

4. I had imaginary friends growing up.

5. I honestly don't have that many interests; I will find myself interested in something for a very short time but I'll drop it. (Unless it's mbti or anime... those are literally the things I invest my time into.) Oh and when people say if I like... let's say Twenty One Pilots, I often lie just to make them happy to get to know what I like or curious about me.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Fe
2. Ne 
3. I always feel like NTPs are attracted to those kinds of works.
4. Fe?
5. Ti-Si
Overall: Obvious ENTP @Despotic Nepotist

1. This is typical, and almost stereotypical of Ni-doms.
2. Ni-Se and Fe
3. N over S absent mindedness 
4. Pi
5. Ni depth over breadth
Overall: Textbook INFJ

1. I actually can go for a long time being alone because it's like other people live (and my ideas for anything) inside my head, which soothe the daily solitude I get everyday. In fact, from what I observe, I'm one of the most quiet people in my entire school, and I only turn into a speechbox if I want to push someone's button, or simply be cheerful for once, or if I'm near my friends (then again, I barely have any, so there's that).

2. I am somewhat detached when it comes to feelings when it comes to a debated issue. Because of this, I can be quite unbiased, as well as impartial.

3. I am highly distraught by people who get way too emotional. When it gets too much, it's like their emotions rumble into my head, and I get tired and feel exhausted by that, and this makes me want to rest for a while. 

4. I have high goals that seem impossible and very ambitous things I want to do, yet I never actually have the energy to meticulously bring them to reality. It's like I burn out if it drags out for long enough.

5. When I learn new information, it's not that I want to use it, no, I want to understand it. I come across as "smart" and "intelligent" (one of my teachers recently said that my IQ was likely 130, but then again, I think theres no true way of measuring intelligence), because learning new things that I actually want to learn is like candy.

Then again, that's probably one reason I got into anime in the first place, as well as MBTI, though my primary motivator behind anything is curiosity.


----------



## ai.tran.75

@Despotic Nepotist
Hey thanks - you got my it right I'm an enfp and my tri type is 749


----------



## komm

1) I like to rule myself and have plans for getting shit done.
2) I (almost) totally ignore 85% of humans because they are boring,I just use them for my own fun/interest.
3) I don't have facebook,twitter,etc because I think it's stupid to have one.
4) I never participated in any kind of contest,ever.
5) I love sports like:cycling,snooker,darts and going to gym.

(+ bonus: 6) I hate books but I love knowledge)


----------



## SheWolf

^ESTP


1) I am loyal to my family. I'll never turn my back on them
2) I love Gothic fashion
3) I also love animals/nature
4) I'm stubborn as hell
5) I also have anger issues oops.


----------



## RaisinKG

Strong Fi vibes
Type this character (he's rather easy)
1. Ever since i was a kid, i wanted to be king of the Pirates! Nothing will stop me from achieving just that! If i die, then well, at least I tried! 

2. I love food! Infact, I can chow down tons of meat and drink and it won't ever faze me! I love to live in the here and now, you should get used to it! Acting on the moment is fun, and I don't really care about what might happen in the future, but hey, live life to its fullest. Adventure, adventure, and more adventure! Dangerous island? Let's go!

3. I am a doer, not a thinker! I would rather stand up and punch that guy rather than think of some super complicated whoozeewhatsit to beat my enemy! Don't just stand there, do something, like me! It'll get you further and further!

4. I may look super competitive at first, but once you get to know me, I am very protective and loyal, if only to the ones I care about. I will stop at nothing to rescue them too, I even risked my life in what seemed to be an impossible scenario for just that! I generally don't care about what others think, just keep on going, just keep swimming!

5. Real men don't think... They act!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@fluorine ESTP 7w6 > 3w2 > 8w7 sx/so

Next person just describe themselves. I've commented enough on this thread.


----------



## Wild

1. I see it as my mission in life to help animals
2. I rarely feel that my sadness is justified (when I actually am sad, that is)
3. I'm a science major with really good grades
4. I have a very tight circle of friends, and see blood family as meaning nothing if you don't like them just as people
5. My biggest strength, as I see it, is my perseverance 

:kitteh:


----------



## Silent Theory

@ai.tran.75, you're right! As for you, I'm going to go with ENxP. From what you mentioned, I really get the sense that you're an Ne-dom. And point 2 leads me to think of a use of Te, and point 3 makes me think Fi. I'm leaning more ENFP. 
@Wild, I'm thinking ExFx but leaning towards ExFJ. @fluorine xSTP.

1. Throughout my life I have had a few close friends here and there but they have always seemed to have found me for a purpose. They don't stay in my life for very long, but I learn something great from them each and every time. I have been reserved and reflective and have attracted friends that are quite the opposite. 
2. I am genuinely interested in other people but I wish that I could get past the small talk, it is excrutiating for me. Typical social norms of communication and trends make me want to avoid people, but I would love to hear their inner musings and learn what makes them who they really are, what they've been through, what they've learned. 
3. Most of the time, being around other people is exhausting because there is so much sensory input and I get overwhelmed. When in with others in constantly scanning their faces, interpreting hidden motives and intentions, feeling their emotions, and attempting to set the atmosphere so that everyone is calm and evenxtempered.
4. I identify as agnostic and enjoy the search for answers of the meaning of life even though likely these answers are undiscoverable or we do not have the key to find them. As a child I had to pretend that I followed the beliefs of my parents who are Roman Catholic to keep harmony. I also was unaware of what to call my beliefs, and it wasn't until I began to learn about philosophy that I was really able to define my thoughts. 
5. It has become clear that I have an issue with authority which is ultimately an issue with control. I tend to resist structure set by someone else because I think that I can do it better myself. I like imposing my own structure on myself but despise when others try to do so. I also tend to distrust most people, especially those in positions of authority.


----------



## Innogen

Lumosaria said:


> 1. Throughout my life I have had a few close friends here and there but they have always seemed to have found me for a purpose. They don't stay in my life for very long, but I learn something great from them each and every time. I have been reserved and reflective and have attracted friends that are quite the opposite.
> 2. I am genuinely interested in other people but I wish that I could get past the small talk, it is excrutiating for me. Typical social norms of communication and trends make me want to avoid people, but I would love to hear their inner musings and learn what makes them who they really are, what they've been through, what they've learned.
> 3. Most of the time, being around other people is exhausting because there is so much sensory input and I get overwhelmed. When in with others in constantly scanning their faces, interpreting hidden motives and intentions, feeling their emotions, and attempting to set the atmosphere so that everyone is calm and evenxtempered.
> 4. I identify as agnostic and enjoy the search for answers of the meaning of life even though likely these answers are undiscoverable or we do not have the key to find them. As a child I had to pretend that I followed the beliefs of my parents who are Roman Catholic to keep harmony. I also was unaware of what to call my beliefs, and it wasn't until I began to learn about philosophy that I was really able to define my thoughts.
> 5. It has become clear that I have an issue with authority which is ultimately an issue with control. I tend to resist structure set by someone else because I think that I can do it better myself. I like imposing my own structure on myself but despise when others try to do so. I also tend to distrust most people, especially those in positions of authority.


While some of these points suggest INFP, I think you're a strong, healthy INFJ, so good on you for that! Good usage of Ni, good usage of Ti, and good usage of Fe as well! That's great!

Here's mine.
*1.* Most of my spare time is spent reminiscing on the past. I can remember all of the names, faces, and voices of my friends from back then, all in VIVID DETAIL. I can remember short conversations we had about various things, often word for word. I can also remember much of the pranks and antics and silly stuff we did together.
*2.* Ironically, though, I'm horrible at remembering things I'm supposed to remember. Street names, class schedules, birthdays, in one ear and out the other. I'm heavily reliant on reminders for those, but even then I forget to set them!
*3.* In addition to reminiscing on the past, I find myself "glorifying" it. Re-imagining it so that it's better. Instead of just me and my crush holding hands for the first time, I fabricate a magnificent tale of us running away together and traveling to Europe or something and seeing all that the world has to offer! Silly dreams and fantasies like that. I do this for my not-so-happy memories as well, and imagine what my life could be like if I didn't do that one little faux pas when I was 9 years old. 
*4.* Sometimes I ask myself whether I'm living in denial of the present. Maybe I'm overly fixated on it? Maybe not. I don't think of myself as living in the past, but yes, I very much miss how simple and easy and fun life was back then. When I was younger, I wanted to be older. Now I'm older and this shit sucks.
*5.* I tend to be receptive of other people's emotions because I think it's mean or rude to be otherwise. They cry, I cry, it's a way of validating their emotions. While I don't always offer help or try to make someone feel better, I let them know that at least there's someone to listen, and that what they're feeling is real and not to be denied.


----------



## Silent Theory

@Innogen, I see strong Si here. I also see quite a bit of Fi, particularly in your last point. #3 gives me a sense of Ne but hmm, I'm not sure of the strength and order of the functions. In thinking xNFP.

Out of curiosity, which points may have suggested INFP to you? I have found that some commonalities with this type but not enough identify as this type. I most identify with INFJ but some qualities of INFP strike me as well. As far as functions go, I am definitely INFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

* *




1. I actually can go for a long time being alone because it's like other people live (and my ideas for anything) inside my head, which soothe the daily solitude I get everyday. In fact, from what I observe, I'm one of the most quiet people in my entire school, and I only turn into a speechbox if I want to push someone's button, or simply be cheerful for once, or if I'm near my friends (then again, I barely have any, so there's that).

2. I come across as "shy".

3. I am highly distraught by people who get way too emotional. When it gets too much, it's like their emotions rumble into my head, and I get tired and feel exhausted by that, and this makes me want to rest for a while. 

4. I have high goals that seem impossible and very ambitous things I want to do, yet I never actually have the energy to meticulously bring them to reality. It's like I burn out if it drags out for long enough.

5. When I learn new information, it's not that I want to use it, no, I want to understand it. I come across as "smart" and "intelligent" (one of my teachers recently said that my IQ was likely 130, but then again, I think theres no true way of measuring intelligence), because learning new things that I actually want to learn is like candy.


----------



## Ominously

By these examples, I would say ISTP. (but I'm pretty sure you're an INTP)

1. I HATE multiple choice questions on tests. There's too many possibilities for me too deal with. I usually try to narrow done to one answer, but in the back of mind I doubt myself. I actually study really hard for the test I'll do okay, but I just hate how there's so many choices (even tough there's only 4 or 3 choices usually lol). I'm way better at short answers and essays because I can actually "think on my own"? If that makes any sense.

2. I'm a very humble person, because I think it would make me seem arrogant to others. I still like praise from people though. 

3. When I start a project, I usually stick to one idea to carry. I get angry and impatient sometimes when someone tries to change it.

4. I burn out so easily from school, it's not even funny... I look physically exhausted at the end of the day, it can't be unnoticed by others -_-

5. I couldn't think of a 5th fact lmao... I'm should be studying right now, but I'm distracting myself. (I guess that's a fact?)


----------



## Aurus

Ominously said:


> By these examples, I would say ISTP. (but I'm pretty sure you're an INTP)
> 
> 1. I HATE multiple choice questions on tests. There's too many possibilities for me too deal with. I usually try to narrow done to one answer, but in the back of mind I doubt myself. I actually study really hard for the test I'll do okay, but I just hate how there's so many choices (even tough there's only 4 or 3 choices usually lol). I'm way better at short answers and essays because I can actually "think on my own"? If that makes any sense.
> 
> 2. I'm a very humble person, because I think it would make me seem arrogant to others. I still like praise from people though.
> 
> 3. When I start a project, I usually stick to one idea to carry. I get angry and impatient sometimes when someone tries to change it.
> 
> 4. I burn out so easily from school, it's not even funny... I look physically exhausted at the end of the day, it can't be unnoticed by others -_-
> 
> 5. I couldn't think of a 5th fact lmao... I'm should be studying right now, but I'm distracting myself. (I guess that's a fact?)


I'd go ENTP or INFJ. I am 100% you are N-Dom and have a prominient Fe. And btw... I REALLY IDENTIFIED WITH YOU!!! Like... A lot xD

Well, i'm quite shitty when it comes to evaluating my self lol
So i'm writing what other people said about me + my take on it.

1- I can be extremely de-attached with my surroundings. So much in fact that people constantly get pissed by it.
2- I get annoyed when my Phillosophy teacher takes a whole class to explain how to do two exercises, because he wants to build an argument "piece by piece" and do it slowly so everyone gets it 100%, even if the subject is as easy as 1+1. But i don't complain, because there probably are people with a lot of difficulty in thinking abstractly. So i just go with it.
3- I hate unfair, cruel, mischievious, and/or brutal people. I.E: I hated Cersei Lannister (imagine hate. Pure hate. Every time she was on the scream i felt like screaming in a towel), and i was kinda "meh" with Joffrey. And i am always annoyed with the "Mrs. Perfect- girly-girls". I mean, ugh... Get some individuality. Doesn't this sets back feminism a bit? I am a male feminist so when a girl tries hard to be the weak-ish girl stereotype it kinda pissed me off. The movie "Smile of Mona Lisa" made me angry for a week. And i also hated Michaela Pratt from How To Get Away With Murder.
4- I love writing, playing music, making films and creating any sort of content. I just do. I love editing videos, i spend hours twitching notes in songs and improvs i do, i spend hours writing one single chapter of a story. I just do. Although, when it's not working out, i get really annoyed and just delete everything and start fresh.
5- I love learning scientific stuff. I love algebra, biology, physics and everything related to it. I love science


----------



## Blue Soul

@Ominously INFJ. Really selling the Ni in 1 and 3. Perhaps some Fe in 2. I do 4 too, taking in information all day is tiring for sure.

1. I've got a knack for foretelling which couples will last and which won't. I'm quite a decent wingman if I say so myself.

2. I'm really calm. There's not much that gets me stressed or angry.

3. I can be quite reductive, almost nihilistic, when contemplating the meaning of things. For instance when I was taking a walk with my parents the other day, my ISFJ mom complained about how some houses in the area we were walking through were so ill kept, not painted in years, junk in the yard, etc., and I remarked on why ever would that matter eventually when this planet goes cold and dark.

4. If I actually worked harder than I do I could call myself a good student. Instead, I prefer to achieve as much as I can with the least effort possible. More time to enjoy life that way.

5. I think before I speak. If I don't speak it's because I don't think I have anything meaningful to say. Once, a girl I was chatting with online thought I was talking to other girls behind her back because I was taking "too long" answering her.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Blue Soul said:


> @Ominously INFJ. Really selling the Ni in 1 and 3. Perhaps some Fe in 2. I do 4 too, taking in information all day is tiring for sure.
> 
> 1. I've got a knack for foretelling which couples will last and which won't. I'm quite a decent wingman if I say so myself.
> 
> 2. I'm really calm. There's not much that gets me stressed or angry.
> 
> 3. I can be quite reductive, almost nihilistic, when contemplating the meaning of things. For instance when I was taking a walk with my parents the other day, my ISFJ mom complained about how some houses in the area we were walking through were so ill kept, not painted in years, junk in the yard, etc., and I remarked on why ever would that matter eventually when this planet goes cold and dark.
> 
> 4. If I actually worked harder than I do I could call myself a good student. Instead, I prefer to achieve as much as I can with the least effort possible. More time to enjoy life that way.
> 
> 5. I think before I speak. If I don't speak it's because I don't think I have anything meaningful to say. Once, a girl I was chatting with online thought I was talking to other girls behind her back because I was taking "too long" answering her.


1. Intuition
2. Not function related 
3. Ne 
4. Perceiving 
5. Introvert 

I only see Ne here - so isfj or Infp but I'll lean more towards Infp since I see a high use of Ne 

Skip me


----------



## INTPoet

Blue Soul said:


> @Ominously INFJ. Really selling the Ni in 1 and 3. Perhaps some Fe in 2. I do 4 too, taking in information all day is tiring for sure.
> 
> 1. I've got a knack for foretelling which couples will last and which won't. I'm quite a decent wingman if I say so myself.
> 
> 2. I'm really calm. There's not much that gets me stressed or angry.
> 
> 3. I can be quite reductive, almost nihilistic, when contemplating the meaning of things. For instance when I was taking a walk with my parents the other day, my ISFJ mom complained about how some houses in the area we were walking through were so ill kept, not painted in years, junk in the yard, etc., and I remarked on why ever would that matter eventually when this planet goes cold and dark.
> 
> 4. If I actually worked harder than I do I could call myself a good student. Instead, I prefer to achieve as much as I can with the least effort possible. More time to enjoy life that way.
> 
> 5. I think before I speak. If I don't speak it's because I don't think I have anything meaningful to say. Once, a girl I was chatting with online thought I was talking to other girls behind her back because I was taking "too long" answering her.



1. That sounds like intuition to me. Also you're quickness to decipher outcomes is J-ish. On track.
2. Sounds like the cool, calm, collected demeanor of the INTJs I've known. Makes sense, seeing how quick thinking and problem solving INTJs are. 
3. On point with the INT-ness.
4. That NT-laziness/efficiency.
5. Same


----------



## Xyzzy

I totally called it when I thought I was about to post when someone else was, and I still feel like that's going to happen. 

Anyways @Ominously is an FJ for sure but I didn't have enough information to say anything else, for @Aurus I see INTJ but F seems to be a strong factor too, and finally I think @Blue Soul is a TJ but I also don't see much else otherwise.

1. I tend to unconsciously adapt to my social environment, whether it be in terms of humour or sociability, I can oftentimes be shaped in other people's point of view by my relation and perception to the people around me.

2. I play with many possibilities in my head and consider myself a dreamer. Sometimes I zone out of my environment when I'm heavily thinking about something.

3. Although I have deep-rooted ambition and dreams it's not hard to find myself without drive to complete, specifically when the subject matter just isn't interesting to me. I can be prompted to complete work by pressure or if I make an insight about it but other than that I'll likely pursue the more interesting and/or important things around me.

4. I show great intelligence in many forms but it rarely comes out around others and although people usually have an impression that I'm brilliant and/or intelligent they're usually left without any evidence because they either couldn't follow my train of thought or I had nothing to show of intelligence. A lot of the times I find myself with extremely insightful ideas and thoughts either after the fact or long enough before the execution that I'll forget about it.

5. Although I tend to be quite charismatic and very likeable I oftentimes present and execute myself and my ideas horribly and I end up either going with it or spontaneously trying to take back my audience. I have a lot of perfectionism and I can get the feeling I'm not doing very well if I'm not getting positive feedback, which can often unconsciously affect my ability to step up and take lead.

Hopefully I phrased those right, and have fun I guess :tongue:


----------



## INTPoet

1. People think I'm unconfident, or indecisive because I take a while to answer questions, or when I do my answer sounds like a question. Is there really only one right answer? (there he goes again)
2. I get lost in my head contemplating lost things and people think I'm in a bad mood. I sometimes get anxious or depressed when thinking about the fall of mankind, and our cruelty to each other. 
3. I have to actively try to seem personable, warm and caring. I can usually only do this when under the influence of substances. Other than that my social reactions are robotic/chaotic. 
4. I never finish anything because I can see the light at the end of the tunnel when I'm only half way there, and that light is enough.
5. When people try to joke with me, I often mistake it for earnestness and give them a logical answer, much to their dismay.


----------



## Silent Theory

@Xyzzy
1. Fe
2. Ne
3. Not sure of function, but makes me think Perceiving type
4. Possibly Ne
5. Hmm Fe?

Not sure of the order, so I'm going with xNTP. 
@INTPoet
I'm a little bit unsure of the functions for each of your points but points 1, 2, and 4 say to me that you're intuitive and points 3 and 5 say to me that you're a thinker. I get the sense of introversion from all points, so I'm going with INTx. 

1. I seem to have a knack for picking up things where I can have a wide array of talents. However, the downfall to this is I feel like I'm walking down a winding path (I imagine a bridle path with trees surrounding me) with endless alternate routes to take, each potentially viable. And while all of these paths may lead to wonderful adventures, I feel like there is supposed to be only one that I'm meant to take -- a passion that is unique to me and that which will radiate from my soul. 
2. When I was young, I was so intrigued by movies such as The Secret Garden and Alice in Wonderland, and imagined that I would one day find a magic key that would lead me to a locked door that only I could open, leading to a secret and undisturbed place.
3. When I meet someone for the first time, I immediately get an overall sense of that person -- like an aura or a vibe. It is hard to explain, but it is a combination of their appearance, non-verbal communication, social facade, etc. I try not to let that judgment affect the development of a relationship with that person, but ultimately my judgments remain true.
4. It takes an immense amount of thought and time for me to clearly communicate an idea or the development of a concept. I have to spend an adequate amount of time organizing my thoughts and ideas before they exit my mind to enter the outer world. This can sometimes be a painstaking process for me in an attempt to organize all pieces to fit in a way that I deem acceptable.
5. I am exhausted by this existence at times, as I'm sure most people are. But I am tired of feeling like I'm on a wavelength that is repulsive to all others. It is disheartening when everything appears easier to everyone else, and I'm holding on by a single thread. I know that I am not the only one who feels this way, but I would love to just, if even for a moment, feel like I'm connected to this world.


----------



## emmydoll94

While reading your post I was immediately reminded of an INFJ I was close to, so I would say INFJ is correct for you. He is always trying to find "the one" in romantic relationships, career paths, etc., which your search for a true passion in #1 brought to mind.

1. I often spend hours every day researching random topics that interest me, even if they have no relevancy to my "real life." I want to completely understand myself and the world around me; I've always had a thirst for knowledge.
2. I am really passionate about classical ballet, and I love teaching it. I always strive to make sure my students are performing to the best of their ability. I am never more happy than when I see a student put on an amazing quality performance.
3. As a child, I spent at least 3-4 hours a day reading books (mostly fantasy), and only had 1 or 2 close friends at any time. For some reason it is difficult for me to feel the need to communicate with friends every day, or even every month, and I feel like I have lost many friends in this way over time. I am always frustrated because I feel that people do not ever understand how deeply I care about them due to my inability to sincerely express it.
4. My dearest, closest friend (and now my husband) is an ISTJ. Although we are very different, he is the only person who I feel has never, and would never, give up on me. He is my solid, silent shoulder to cry on, my rock in difficult situations, and the only way my life stays even remotely organized.
5. I LOVE animals and I have way too many pets. I have this desire to care for all of them and take them in.


----------



## confusedasheck

xNFP?
_____
1. I do enjoy abstract subjects and can go into deep thinking but often I feel like it's silly to me. I just do not need that information, though it is cool to have it in my pocket to sustain an idea during an intellectual debate.
2. I always think before I speak, I do not like to offend people nor see them in pain. Oddly, I start to cry when I have to express some deep feelings. It usually occurs when I am not pulling ideas from my butt to hide the truth.
3. People are easy to analyze and figure out their personality, for me at least. 
4. I am incredibly descriptive when people want me to explain a story to them. I like to create a visual for people to imagine.
5. I am very comfortable where I am at, but I want to get out of my box so badly. I try too but I hesitate in the process and decide whether I should or not.


----------



## INTPoet

Xyzzy said:


> I totally called it when I thought I was about to post when someone else was, and I still feel like that's going to happen.
> 
> Anyways @Ominously is an FJ for sure but I didn't have enough information to say anything else, for @Aurus I see INTJ but F seems to be a strong factor too, and finally I think @Blue Soul is a TJ but I also don't see much else otherwise.
> 
> 1. I tend to unconsciously adapt to my social environment, whether it be in terms of humour or sociability, I can oftentimes be shaped in other people's point of view by my relation and perception to the people around me.
> 
> 2. I play with many possibilities in my head and consider myself a dreamer. Sometimes I zone out of my environment when I'm heavily thinking about something.
> 
> 3. Although I have deep-rooted ambition and dreams it's not hard to find myself without drive to complete, specifically when the subject matter just isn't interesting to me. I can be prompted to complete work by pressure or if I make an insight about it but other than that I'll likely pursue the more interesting and/or important things around me.
> 
> 4. I show great intelligence in many forms but it rarely comes out around others and although people usually have an impression that I'm brilliant and/or intelligent they're usually left without any evidence because they either couldn't follow my train of thought or I had nothing to show of intelligence. A lot of the times I find myself with extremely insightful ideas and thoughts either after the fact or long enough before the execution that I'll forget about it.
> 
> 5. Although I tend to be quite charismatic and very likeable I oftentimes present and execute myself and my ideas horribly and I end up either going with it or spontaneously trying to take back my audience. I have a lot of perfectionism and I can get the feeling I'm not doing very well if I'm not getting positive feedback, which can often unconsciously affect my ability to step up and take lead.
> 
> Hopefully I phrased those right, and have fun I guess :tongue:


You sound a lot like my old ENTP buddy haha.


----------



## INTPoet

Lumosaria said:


> @Xyzzy
> 1. Fe
> 2. Ne
> 3. Not sure of function, but makes me think Perceiving type
> 4. Possibly Ne
> 5. Hmm Fe?
> 
> Not sure of the order, so I'm going with xNTP.
> @INTPoet
> I'm a little bit unsure of the functions for each of your points but points 1, 2, and 4 say to me that you're intuitive and points 3 and 5 say to me that you're a thinker. I get the sense of introversion from all points, so I'm going with INTx.
> 
> 1. I seem to have a knack for picking up things where I can have a wide array of talents. However, the downfall to this is I feel like I'm walking down a winding path (I imagine a bridle path with trees surrounding me) with endless alternate routes to take, each potentially viable. And while all of these paths may lead to wonderful adventures, I feel like there is supposed to be only one that I'm meant to take -- a passion that is unique to me and that which will radiate from my soul.
> 2. When I was young, I was so intrigued by movies such as The Secret Garden and Alice in Wonderland, and imagined that I would one day find a magic key that would lead me to a locked door that only I could open, leading to a secret and undisturbed place.
> 3. When I meet someone for the first time, I immediately get an overall sense of that person -- like an aura or a vibe. It is hard to explain, but it is a combination of their appearance, non-verbal communication, social facade, etc. I try not to let that judgment affect the development of a relationship with that person, but ultimately my judgments remain true.
> 4. It takes an immense amount of thought and time for me to clearly communicate an idea or the development of a concept. I have to spend an adequate amount of time organizing my thoughts and ideas before they exit my mind to enter the outer world. This can sometimes be a painstaking process for me in an attempt to organize all pieces to fit in a way that I deem acceptable.
> 5. I am exhausted by this existence at times, as I'm sure most people are. But I am tired of feeling like I'm on a wavelength that is repulsive to all others. It is disheartening when everything appears easier to everyone else, and I'm holding on by a single thread. I know that I am not the only one who feels this way, but I would love to just, if even for a moment, feel like I'm connected to this world.


You remind me of this INFJ girl I work with. She's very sociable and can even seem extroverted, but she spews ideas and thoughts that I'm sure we all have deep down inside and I think it's shocking sometimes. For the most part I think everyone likes her, and excepts her for her strangeness. At least I do. She's very fun to have intellectual conversations with (although she can sometimes become emotionally overpowering). I feel as though you share the same insecurities as her. I truly do like her, I sometimes wish she would open up to me more though (with all her crazy dark thoughts). INFJs are good writers.


----------



## INTPoet

confusedasheck said:


> xNFP?
> _____
> 1. I do enjoy abstract subjects and can go into deep thinking but often I feel like it's silly to me. I just do not need that information, though it is cool to have it in my pocket to sustain an idea during an intellectual debate.
> 2. I always think before I speak, I do not like to offend people nor see them in pain. Oddly, I start to cry when I have to express some deep feelings. It usually occurs when I am not pulling ideas from my butt to hide the truth.
> 3. People are easy to analyze and figure out their personality, for me at least.
> 4. I am incredibly descriptive when people want me to explain a story to them. I like to create a visual for people to imagine.
> 5. I am very comfortable where I am at, but I want to get out of my box so badly. I try too but I hesitate in the process and decide whether I should or not.



You sound like an INFP my friend. Definitely not an extrovert (like me). You should try getting out of the house every now and then. Just find an event you're interested in, and go out having no expectations. Since you're an F, you should be able to easily connect with others (unlike my T). INFPs can also be great writers. Check out David Foster Wallace.


----------



## Silent Theory

INTPoet said:


> You remind me of this INFJ girl I work with. She's very sociable and can even seem extroverted, but she spews ideas and thoughts that I'm sure we all have deep down inside and I think it's shocking sometimes. For the most part I think everyone likes her, and excepts her for her strangeness. At least I do. She's very fun to have intellectual conversations with (although she can sometimes become emotionally overpowering). I feel as though you share the same insecurities as her. I truly do like her, I sometimes wish she would open up to me more though (with all her crazy dark thoughts). INFJs are good writers.


Yes, this sounds just like me! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MaggieMay

Well, since above has already been typed I suppose I will just dive in.

1) When I was little I can remember looking around at my siblings at play and deciding I was going to guard and protect them all my life, that no one would ever hurt them. I was always a caretaker in my family. 

2) I had a massive temper when I was younger; now it is more silenced but with hindsight being 20/20 I realize now that I never knew how to admit to someone that my feelings had been hurt. It was terribly embarrassing. 

3) I want to get a lunar moth tattooed in-between my shoulder blades. 
I kept asking myself why and then I thought that lunar moths are nature's quiet chaotic curiosity. They attract others. And while, I, in this life, want to guide others- I live with the reminder that it is not the big bright lights- the moon or the sun- that lead you home. It is the small soft glow of the candle in the window, the lighthouse that scans the horizon for it's sailors, the porchlight left on. It is the small light that guides you back and I hope to be that small bright light in someone's life to make the difference & see them home. 

4) I want to be a Military Psychologist. My passion for our veterans has manifested since a child. I feel I could be of great help and assistance to our military personnel. They don't get near enough care. 

5) I don't feel understood by my mate. He is ISFJ. It is very hard when I think both objectively and abstractly simultaneously and he cannot follow. I find it difficult to bond without conversation. I am perfectionist and I enjoy cordiality. I like to get to know others before they know me.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Ni-Fe, but mainly Fe
2. Fe?
3.Ni-Fe-Ti-Se
4. Fe-Ti
5. N over S
Definitely an INFJ.

1. I like to write stories, and I love brainstorming ways to go about with those kinds of things. One of my most prominent life "go by" phrases are that I like to make things, of any kind. If only I was more hard working, since I also like to do the absolute minimum to succeed.

2. I am hilariously terrible at reading people (Used to think I was good at it), since I get paranoid rather than accepting and usually have to directly ask them how their feeling to know something that's not just how their feeling right now, so my "relate-to-others" side is somewhat underdeveloped, but I look forward to it actually being useful someday.

3. I tend to think before I speak. I get easily annoyed by people who get reckless and impulsive too often, and I may completely shut out people I perceive as "stupid." Obnoxious people get the same treatment.

4. People find me "interesting" because I don't reveal much of myself in public personality wise. I dislike it when I have to reveal too much about myself in any way, shape, or form, and I prefer to remain secretive, so when I am forced to show something about myself (like an assignment on memoirs), I usually make something up and try to make it as convincing as possible.

5. I have an easy time detaching myself from the surrounding environment to do whatever inside my head. It's usually just to daydream the hours away in school.


----------



## coconut sharks

1. ne, maybe te
2. ti + weaker fe
3. introvert, thinking over feeling
4. ti or fi
5. any introverted function

most likely INTP

1. I avoid judging people by first impressions. I try to see 'through' them and figure them out.
2. I find it hard to describe myself and I feel like my personality traits contradict each other.
3. I change my mind very often.
4. I'm annoyed by people who try to look intellectual or know-it-all or when they use their IQ as an argument in a discussion.
5. I'm obsessed with fictional worlds and characters.


----------



## ai.tran.75

ZakuroToshino said:


> 1. ne, maybe te
> 2. ti + weaker fe
> 3. introvert, thinking over feeling
> 4. ti or fi
> 5. any introverted function
> 
> most likely INTP
> 
> 1. I avoid judging people by first impressions. I try to see 'through' them and figure them out.
> 2. I find it hard to describe myself and I feel like my personality traits contradict each other.
> 3. I change my mind very often.
> 4. I'm annoyed by people who try to look intellectual or know-it-all or when they use their IQ as an argument in a discussion.
> 5. I'm obsessed with fictional worlds and characters.


1. Fi 
2. Ne 
3. Perceiving 
4. Not function related but I'll go with feeling preference 
5. Intuitive 

Xnfp 

Skip me


----------



## Silent Theory

MaggieMay said:


> 3) I want to get a lunar moth tattooed in-between my shoulder blades.
> I kept asking myself why and then I thought that lunar moths are nature's quiet chaotic curiosity. They attract others. And while, I, in this life, want to guide others- I live with the reminder that it is not the big bright lights- the moon or the sun- that lead you home. It is the small soft glow of the candle in the window, the lighthouse that scans the horizon for it's sailors, the porchlight left on. It is the small light that guides you back and I hope to be that small bright light in someone's life to make the difference & see them home.


I just wanted to say that I love what you wrote here and it was very beautiful. I hope to be this for anyone that I have the pleasure of encountering.

I also want to add that I enjoyed the quotes in your signature and feel a connection with all of them. Are you a fan of Robert Frost? I am enamored with his work and fully respect it.

Skip me.


----------



## Enistery

1. i need to be doing something that entertains me constantly, otherwise i can't focus and suffer
2. i can be pretty harsh in my first impressions of people, but am pretty lax with most people i know, despite maybe not liking them much.
3. i usually get into something pretty easily, and my interests switch sporadically. i rarely have an interest that holds my attention for more than 5 months.
4. it's easy for me to get along with people if i know at least one person in the group. i can assimilate easily if i have a gateway into the group, but if not, it's near impossible for me to talk to people.
5. i dig art. it's what i do when i can't focus.


----------



## JaguarPap

Istp


----------



## Miss Bingley

The above didn't list any things about themselves, so I'll just dive right in:

1. I'm an incredible restless person. I'm easily bored. I'm pre-med, but I already know what specialties of medicine I don't want to go into. I could never be in private practice. I want high action, fast paced, something new happening every day - it's why I like emergency medicine, trauma, neurosurgery, cardio. I'm good in a crisis, and I want my job to be my life; I am not put off by twelve hour shifts and such things. 

2. I've pretty much gotten by on natural intellect alone for most of my life up until now. Academically, I've always picked things up easily, and didn't need to really overextend myself to get good grades. My friends were often envious, since I never really worked at full capacity. Now that I'm in college though, that's getting harder. I go to a school filled with other high achievers, and I find that I have to put in more and more work now to get good grades. 

3. There are very few things I'm passionate about. I pretty much have moderate, middle of the road opinions on everything. I live a largely indifferent, apathetic existence. I prefer not to get worked up over things. When I was younger, I was a ball of anxious energy and easily upset, but not anymore. I am passionate medicine, the work I want to do in global health, and saving lives, though, which is why I want to be a doctor. 

4. Despite this, I am incredibly ambitious. I know what I want, and I go after it. I like to win, I like competition, I like being the best at the things I do. I am not one who is great at teamwork. I end up doing everything myself because I have high standards. I much prefer to do things alone. 

5. As for character flaws, I am most consistently called selfish. I naturally think about myself before I think about others. I never really saw that as a bad thing. I've been called conceited, too, and kind of uppity. I compartmentalize my emotions too much, and since I'm pretty observant, when I'm upset I can use people's weaknesses against them and be incredibly cruel. I lash out when I feel hurt because I want people to feel as hurt as I do.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Miss Bingley said:


> The above didn't list any things about themselves, so I'll just dive right in:
> 
> 1. I'm an incredible restless person. I'm easily bored. I'm pre-med, but I already know what specialties of medicine I don't want to go into. I could never be in private practice. I want high action, fast paced, something new happening every day - it's why I like emergency medicine, trauma, neurosurgery, cardio. I'm good in a crisis, and I want my job to be my life; I am not put off by twelve hour shifts and such things.
> 
> 2. I've pretty much gotten by on natural intellect alone for most of my life up until now. Academically, I've always picked things up easily, and didn't need to really overextend myself to get good grades. My friends were often envious, since I never really worked at full capacity. Now that I'm in college though, that's getting harder. I go to a school filled with other high achievers, and I find that I have to put in more and more work now to get good grades.
> 
> 3. There are very few things I'm passionate about. I pretty much have moderate, middle of the road opinions on everything. I live a largely indifferent, apathetic existence. I prefer not to get worked up over things. When I was younger, I was a ball of anxious energy and easily upset, but not anymore. I am passionate medicine, the work I want to do in global health, and saving lives, though, which is why I want to be a doctor.
> 
> 4. Despite this, I am incredibly ambitious. I know what I want, and I go after it. I like to win, I like competition, I like being the best at the things I do. I am not one who is great at teamwork. I end up doing everything myself because I have high standards. I much prefer to do things alone.
> 
> 5. As for character flaws, I am most consistently called selfish. I naturally think about myself before I think about others. I never really saw that as a bad thing. I've been called conceited, too, and kind of uppity. I compartmentalize my emotions too much, and since I'm pretty observant, when I'm upset I can use people's weaknesses against them and be incredibly cruel. I lash out when I feel hurt because I want people to feel as hurt as I do.


1. Se but not in a Dom position
2. This isn't type related - but I'll lean towards thinking 
3. You're developing feeling - so low in stack - this sounds more fe 
4. Te
5. Inferior fi 

According to this post entj or estp


----------



## Silent Theory

@Miss Bingley -- ExTJ.


----------



## JaguarPap

Don't cheat.
Look to the _right._












1. I love to "mod" everything; Ideally I would mod biological things, if I could.
2. I listen to every genre of music.
3. I am a Brazilian Jiu Jitsu purple belt.
4. My favorite fonts are Helvetica, Frutiger, and Caslon.
5. My favorite Resident Evil boss is the first Tyrant.


----------



## RaisinKG

Type this person / character.
1. I'm not that physical, even though I want to be, I am really clumsy and one time I got really dizzy even on warm up exercises, and people made fun of me for it, which made me feel bad about myself.

2. I feel really awkward and nervous whenever I have to express my feelings out loud. I prefer to act on those emotions, rather than talk about them, and I dislike having to conform to common values. I want to stay true to myself and to my goals, and I respect the values of others if they are genuine, even though I'm not exactly aware of how others feel.

3. I also long to be efficient, organized, productive, and getting the job done but I never seem to get anything done, and I never pull it off. I get really hypercritical of others and can be incredibly harsh and insensitive when I get upset, as well as being cold and distant. 

4. I see many ways in which the future can go, and so I get immensely indecisive. I never really had much of a goal when I was younger, and I see potential in it as well, giving me a sort of optimistic outlook towards what could possibly happen further down the road.

5. I am a person who views the world according to how I feel about it. I am also rather nostalgic, and sentimental, very much holding on to cherished past experiences.


----------



## ai.tran.75

JaguarPap said:


> Don't cheat.
> Look to the _right._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I love to "mod" everything; Ideally I would mod biological things, if I could.
> 2. I listen to every genre of music.
> 3. I am a Brazilian Jiu Jitsu purple belt.
> 4. My favorite fonts are Helvetica, Frutiger, and Caslon.
> 5. My favorite Resident Evil boss is the first Tyrant.


You don't use much words to describe anything and List facts so I'm guessing something with Te 

1. Science oriented - Te 
2. Not type related 
3. Not type related but I'm guessing Se 
Something with Te and Se in it


----------



## JaguarPap

ai.tran.75 said:


> You don't use much words to describe anything and List facts so I'm guessing something with Te
> 
> 1. Science oriented - Te
> 2. Not type related
> 3. Not type related but I'm guessing Se
> Something with Te and Se in it


ENTJ would be the closest with those in combination (outside of INTJ). I have never considered it, since, I spend vast amounts of time alone and avoid people—I was pretty popular in high school, though, for whatever that is worth. Additionally, my ex-girlfriends have complained ad nauseum, that I refuse to Se, relationally.

As for the terse and laconic writing style, a lot of the things I describe in these particular "5 things" topics are simply listed traits, anyways. Conversely, I was able to write prolifically as an undergrad, probably to my teachers' lament.


----------



## Ominously

1. I want my _great_ sense of humor to make everyone smile and happy; I want to please others. 

2. I often procrastine because I either think too much about how I SHOULD implement it or everything I have to do seems too overwhelming for me (especially if I have a long day after school.) 

3. I fear being left out or standing out. For example, I try to be aware of my posture because I think everyone's looking at me which would bring to much attention to myself :/

4. I have a hard time describing myself, because it feels like I want to project myself as something I want to be.

5. I have a hard time learning from my past mistakes. (This one's a biggie lol.)


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Obvious Fe is obvious
2. Ni?
3. Easily Fe
4. Ni 
5. No Si / Inf Si
Overall: Textbook INFJ, again.

* *




1. I'm not that physical, even though I want to be, I am really clumsy and one time I got really dizzy even on warm up exercises, and people made fun of me for it, which made me feel bad about myself.

2. I feel really awkward and nervous whenever I have to express my feelings out loud. I prefer to act on those emotions, rather than talk about them, and I dislike having to conform to common values. I want to stay true to myself and to my goals, and I respect the values of others if they are genuine, even though I'm not exactly aware of how others feel.

3. I also long to be efficient, organized, productive, and getting the job done but I never seem to get anything done, and I never pull it off. I get really hypercritical of others and can be incredibly harsh and insensitive when I get upset, as well as being cold and distant. 

4. I see many ways in which the future can go, and so I get immensely indecisive. I never really had much of a goal when I was younger, and I see potential in it as well, giving me a sort of optimistic outlook towards what could possibly happen further down the road.

5. I am a person who views the world according to how I feel about it. I am also rather nostalgic, and sentimental, very much holding on to cherished past experiences.


----------



## JaguarPap

Ominously said:


> 1. I want my _great_ sense of humor to make everyone smile and happy; I want to please others.
> 
> 2. I often procrastine because I either think too much about how I SHOULD implement it or everything I have to do seems too overwhelming for me (especially if I have a long day after school.)
> 
> 3. I fear being left out or standing out. For example, I try to be aware of my posture because I think everyone's looking at me which would bring to much attention to myself :/
> 
> 4. I have a hard time describing myself, because it feels like I want to project myself as something I want to be.
> 
> 5. I have a hard time learning from my past mistakes. (This one's a biggie lol.)


ENFJ simply because all the ENFJs I know have freakishly good posture.


----------



## Ominously

@JaguarPap LOL trust me, I have the _worst_ posture. It's literally impossible for me to straighten my back, but I try to work on it as much as possible. 
:laughing:


----------



## Silent Theory

Ominously said:


> 1. I want my _great_ sense of humor to make everyone smile and happy; I want to please others.
> 
> 2. I often procrastine because I either think too much about how I SHOULD implement it or everything I have to do seems too overwhelming for me (especially if I have a long day after school.)
> 
> 3. I fear being left out or standing out. For example, I try to be aware of my posture because I think everyone's looking at me which would bring to much attention to myself :/
> 
> 4. I have a hard time describing myself, because it feels like I want to project myself as something I want to be.
> 
> 5. I have a hard time learning from my past mistakes. (This one's a biggie lol.)


I'm getting a major ENFJ vibe from what you wrote as well as how you wrote it. The way you seem to care so much about how you affect others makes me think Fe-dom and in this particular post I see mostly Fe followed by Ni. You remind me a lot of an ENFJ friend I had in grad school.


----------



## Ominously

@Lumosaria

If you don't mind, could you tell me about your friend? I'm just kinda curious how I remind you of them and how they're an ENFJ. :0


----------



## Silent Theory

Ominously said:


> @Lumosaria
> 
> If you don't mind, could you tell me about your friend? I'm just kinda curious how I remind you of them and how they're an ENFJ. :0


Hmm, well of course I don't know much about you but the way you write suggests a charismatic and expressive character. My friend who is an ENFJ was very much this way, and I always looked up to her in a way because she just had this ability to seem so put together and poised. She was also very honest, bright, caring, social, and fashionable. She had an aura of exuberance and of happiness and potential. She very much loved be around other people and thrived on their opinions, feedback, and point of view. She was very people-focused and wanted to find out intimate details about others so that she could guide them. 

I don't know if you are like my friend, but I read back on a few others posts you wrote on this thread and I just can't shake the ENFJ feeling for some reason. You seem to be more people-focused, more externally driven, than what I have noticed of Ni-dom types. I could be entirely wrong of course, I am no expert!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

The person above me is an INFJ.

1. I have always been interested in entrepreneurial matters. It gives me an adrenaline rush to create business from scratch and to resolve certain issues.
2. I am an avid reader. It does not matter what sort of genre as long as it catches my interest. It could be a work of fiction, and autobiography, self-help books, IT manuals, or even medical manuals. I also have a penchant for reading smut literature as long as they have excellent plots and are well-written. 
3. I like to dance. It gives me a sense of freedom of movement even though I may not be good. Yet, the act in itself just feels natural for me. Learning to be a mix martial artist seems interesting too. 
4. I like to build things and Bob The Builder is my childhood hero.
5. I have a love-hate relationship with the people outside my home.


----------



## bubblemint

The person above me is probably IxTJ. How do i suppose to explain this?:laughing:
You sound so smart and reminds me of Bones (Bones in tv series) lol forgive me it's just popped in my head out of nowhere.

1. I love being around people, but only if I involved in the conversation.
2. I have no reason to hate anybody. I just think that everybody is unique and found it interesting to getting know different type of people. Even some douche can turn out to be really lovable if you dig a little deeper.
3. I laugh a lot (too much, actually) but barely crack a joke. And also i am quite short tempered but forgive easily. I could be like really mad at that time and then burst into laughter a couple minutes later
4. People's first impression on me is I am quiet/shy/calm. But after we met a couple times i'll be so annoyingly random and weird they forget how calm i am
5. I like going on a random trip and go somewhere unexplored and make friends with the local monkey (like yeah sometimes I talk to animals and stuffs like random pretty shelves on IKEA)


----------



## ai.tran.75

Notus Asphodelus said:


> The person above me is an INFJ.
> 
> 1. I have always been interested in entrepreneurial matters. It gives me an adrenaline rush to create business from scratch and to resolve certain issues.
> 2. I am an avid reader. It does not matter what sort of genre as long as it catches my interest. It could be a work of fiction, and autobiography, self-help books, IT manuals, or even medical manuals. I also have a penchant for reading smut literature as long as they have excellent plots and are well-written.
> 3. I like to dance. It gives me a sense of freedom of movement even though I may not be good. Yet, the act in itself just feels natural for me. Learning to be a mix martial artist seems interesting too.
> 4. I like to build things and Bob The Builder is my childhood hero.
> 5. I have a love-hate relationship with the people outside my home.


1. Sound se 
2. Ti 
3. Se 
4. Se 
5. Not type related 

From these description xstp


----------



## ai.tran.75

bubblemint said:


> The person above me is probably IxTJ. How do i suppose to explain this?:laughing:
> You sound so smart and reminds me of Bones (Bones in tv series) lol forgive me it's just popped in my head out of nowhere.
> 
> 1. I love being around people, but only if I involved in the conversation.
> 2. I have no reason to hate anybody. I just think that everybody is unique and found it interesting to getting know different type of people. Even some douche can turn out to be really lovable if you dig a little deeper.
> 3. I laugh a lot (too much, actually) but barely crack a joke. And also i am quite short tempered but forgive easily. I could be like really mad at that time and then burst into laughter a couple minutes later
> 4. People's first impression on me is I am quiet/shy/calm. But after we met a couple times i'll be so annoyingly random and weird they forget how calm i am
> 5. I like going on a random trip and go somewhere unexplored and make friends with the local monkey (like yeah sometimes I talk to animals and stuffs like random pretty shelves on IKEA)


1. Feeling 
2. Feeling again
3. Ne 
4. Extrovert 
5. Ne

I'm guessing Enfp 

Type my friend 

1. Her worst fear is to be seen as boring 
2. She loves collecting poems/quotes/lyrics - she would write down down into her notebook -most of the quotes she enjoy are cynical but deep. 
3. The way she dress is pretty much he personality . She has a strong sense of understanding her own identity - she's dresses very classic 
4. She's family oriented - able to provide emotional and financial support for her entire family - for example she's caring for her parents right now since they're old
5. She hates it when people are too fearful to try out new things or she often complain about those who talk of traveling or learning something new and not do it


----------



## Ominously

^^I think your friend has a lot of Fi. I kinda see Ne in her also. xNFP

Could someone type my friend please?  (She kind of has a weird way of wording her facts but it's alright lol)

1- Everybody think I'm weird and occasionally crazy but it's basically just an act because I like attention (I know I'm a horrible person)

2- I like attention bc I'm really insecure. In the past I was always the one kid out and I don't want to go through that again.

3- I don't ever talk about what I really think bc I don't want people to think I'm a stalker or something. I just notice a lot of little things about my friends.

4- I act different around different people so they like me more. Ex- I act nice around my parents but around this little girl a lot swim I act evil bc she laughs. I love to make people happy.

5- I act rude to a lot of people but I really don't mean anything by it, I'm just impulsive. I know what I should do to make people happy, but I'm impulsive and freak out internally and end up being weird


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ominously said:


> ^^I think your friend has a lot of Fi. I kinda see Ne in her also. xNFP
> 
> Could someone type my friend please?  (She kind of has a weird way of wording her facts but it's alright lol)
> 
> 1- Everybody think I'm weird and occasionally crazy but it's basically just an act because I like attention (I know I'm a horrible person)
> 
> 2- I like attention bc I'm really insecure. In the past I was always the one kid out and I don't want to go through that again.
> 
> 3- I don't ever talk about what I really think bc I don't want people to think I'm a stalker or something. I just notice a lot of little things about my friends.
> 
> 4- I act different around different people so they like me more. Ex- I act nice around my parents but around this little girl a lot swim I act evil bc she laughs. I love to make people happy.
> 
> 5- I act rude to a lot of people but I really don't mean anything by it, I'm just impulsive. I know what I should do to make people happy, but I'm impulsive and freak out internally and end up being weird


I see Pe Dom and a high use of Fe
Extp - unsure on whether its Ne that's causing her impulse or Se


----------



## Ominously

Errr... I thought of some more facts about myself (I hope my constant posting isn't annyoing lol)

1. I don't really see myself as selfish, narcissistic, self-centered etc., but I don't always go out my way to take care of others. When I see others that are upset, I usually just think in my head "I hope they're okay...".

2. I'm helping at a party currently ( I'm on a break right now lol) and I hope that everyone will have a good timeand that our house is presentable enough. :frustrating:

3. I always try to think of how a situation might turn out if do something wrong/right and what the consequences may be.

4. I try to identify with any label (ex: agnostic theist, pescatarian, my mbti type) that I can put on myself in order to figure out who I am. If I don't have any label or anything to go by, then I don't really know myself and I can't explain who I am to others.

5. I often find it hard to be honest with myself (especially when it comes to my personality).


----------



## Silent Theory

@Notus Asphodelus, xstp @bubblemint, xnfp @ai.tran.75, your friend seems like an enfp @Ominously, your friends looks like an estp and your personal questionnaire points to ENFJ still for me. 

Type my husband:: 

1. When you first meet him, he comes across as stoic and a bit mysterious. He could remain that way unless he is truly interested in speaking with someone or if he has a shared interest with someone. When he does share a interest with someone he has an advanced amount of accrued knowledge in that area, to the point where it is truly impressive. 
2. Jumping off from above, when he is passionate about something he will put all of his effort into and research the topic/concept/idea until he has grasped every angle and understands it to the extent that he can understand it and then apply it practically. While he can be incredibly focused in this one particular interest, that interest will only last for a little while and soon he find another to fill his mind. In one week, he can go from almost obsessively researching about powerlifting techniques, proper nutrition, head gear for fighters, new technological advancements, cars, philosophy, world issues, etc. 
3. He is incredibly innovative and ingenious. On the fly, he can come up with numerous ideas of how to change something to make it better, the next up and coming invention, new ways of thinking, etc. He is honestly gifted in the ways of creative innovation where his might is filled with these ideas to the rim. Unfortunately, he does not act on these ideas to make them a reality. 
4. He has many interests as I mentioned above but a few that I can think of off the top of my head are extreme sports, skateboarding, biking, mixed martial arts, powerlifting/bodybuilding, cars and motorcycles, nutrition, and anything fitness related. He is also a deep thinker who loves to read and learn about many topics in areas of science and philosophy, etc. When he reads, he is most likely to pick up a non-fiction book or one related to battles, samurais, or mystery. He is also an incredible writer.
5. He can often become upset if he can not share his interests with me. I try to join him in his interests but sometimes they switch so frequently that it is hard for me to keep up, as I usually stick to a few interests intensely. He can easily become emotionally upset in this regard.


----------



## Ominously

1. I get offended when people misuse the words "OCD", "depression", "Bipolar personality disorder", or any other mental illness. It's not because I have a mental illness, but I'm afraid that it would offend the people who do have mental illnesses. 

2. I make SOO many associates with words/objects. Examples: Red = Bravery, Diligence. Blue = Calmness, Tranquility. Yellow = Hope, JESUS lmao. 

3. I kind of get irritated when I see other people trying to do the same thing that I'm doing. For instance, I wanted to go a highschool on my own, but my friend decided to tag along. She always tags along with me, but honestly, I just want her to follow her own path, her own future. But this applies to everyone, not just my friends.

4. I can come across as rude in my affirmations; me: "I KNOW this, I CAN do this." I get a bit too focused on something that drives me, and I decide to disregard people who want to get in the way of my focus.

5. When I first people, I often wonder if we would have the potential to become friends, what their personality is like, or like what the social status is. I want to know people; I am quite curious about what motivates them.


----------



## Silent Theory

Ominously said:


> 1. I get offended when people misuse the words "OCD", "depression", "Bipolar personality disorder", or any other mental illness. It's not because I have a mental illness, but I'm afraid that it would offend the people who do have mental illnesses.
> 
> 2. I make SOO many associates with words/objects. Examples: Red = Bravery, Diligence. Blue = Calmness, Tranquility. Yellow = Hope, JESUS lmao.
> 
> 3. I kind of get irritated when I see other people trying to do the same thing that I'm doing. For instance, I wanted to go a highschool on my own, but my friend decided to tag along. She always tags along with me, but honestly, I just want her to follow her own path, her own future. But this applies to everyone, not just my friends.
> 
> 4. I can come across as rude in my affirmations; me: "I KNOW this, I CAN do this." I get a bit too focused on something that drives me, and I decide to disregard people who want to get in the way of my focus.
> 
> 5. When I first people, I often wonder if we would have the potential to become friends, what their personality is like, or like what the social status is. I want to know people; I am quite curious about what motivates them.


1. Fe
2. Ne 
3. Fi 
4. Ni 
5. Ni/Fe

INFJ, INFP, or ENFJ


----------



## Adena

@Ominously 

1. Fe
2. Si
3. Fe
4. Je+Pi
5. Ne

I'd say ESFJ tbh

1. I'm very hardworking; I may not have a natural talent for everything, but I am able to put my mind into things that are important to me and I end up mastering any skill I set my mind on, because I'm able to work hard and am quite of a perfectionist.
2. I feel bad for being privileged, because there are people who have it worse than me and there's nothing that makes me better than them, so why would I get great stuff while others have nothing? It can make me feel very guilty for no reason.
3. I'm very uptight; I either do things quickly and in a rush or I postpone them too much, and I always feel like I have something to do even if it's not true. I'm unable to relax, and am always tense- I don't have anxiety, it's merely stress.
4. I love writing, but I don't enjoy reading nearly as much.
5. My best subjects in school are English, bible and history. My worst without a doubt, is math.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Adena said:


> @Ominously
> 
> 1. Fe
> 2. Si
> 3. Fe
> 4. Pi
> 5. Ne
> 
> I'd say ESFJ tbh
> 
> 1. I'm very hardworking; I may not have a natural talent for everything, but I am able to put my mind into things that are important to me and I end up mastering any skill I set my mind on, because I'm able to work hard and am quite of a perfectionist.
> 2. I feel bad for being privileged, because there are people who have it worse than me and there's nothing that makes me better than them, so why would I get great stuff while others have nothing? It can make me feel very guilty for no reason.
> 3. I'm very uptight; I either do things quickly and in a rush or I postpone them too much, and I always feel like I have something to do even if it's not true. I'm unable to relax, and am always tense- I don't have anxiety, it's merely stress.
> 4. I love writing, but I don't enjoy reading nearly as much.
> 5. My best subjects in school are English, bible and history. My worst without a doubt, is math.


ESTP 

Its simply the luck of the draw, and the goverment kind of lets everyone fend for themselves and since all things needed have been turned into a profitable business no one without the funds is allowed to succeed in this world anymore. Some things will always be the hobby of the well off. 

1.Ive grown happy since I finally accepted my family and most of my friends never really cared about me 
2.I enjoy the company of animals more than people 
3.I am very protective of those I care about and have gotten in fights over them being insulted 
4.I would defend a stranger that was being bullied since its the right thing to do 
5.Since I grew up watching heros as a child I developed a bit of a complex 

Yes I know these facts are probobly some of the most useless I have posted but I running out of facts


----------



## ai.tran.75

Adena said:


> @Ominously
> 
> 1. Fe
> 2. Si
> 3. Fe
> 4. Je+Pi
> 5. Ne
> 
> I'd say ESFJ tbh
> 
> 1. I'm very hardworking; I may not have a natural talent for everything, but I am able to put my mind into things that are important to me and I end up mastering any skill I set my mind on, because I'm able to work hard and am quite of a perfectionist.
> 2. I feel bad for being privileged, because there are people who have it worse than me and there's nothing that makes me better than them, so why would I get great stuff while others have nothing? It can make me feel very guilty for no reason.
> 3. I'm very uptight; I either do things quickly and in a rush or I postpone them too much, and I always feel like I have something to do even if it's not true. I'm unable to relax, and am always tense- I don't have anxiety, it's merely stress.
> 4. I love writing, but I don't enjoy reading nearly as much.
> 5. My best subjects in school are English, bible and history. My worst without a doubt, is math.


1. Je Dom - since you mention hard working 
2. Fe- high use of it
3 judging 
4. Not type related
5. This cancel out thinking and history

I see a use of Ne/si in your choice > Se/Ni 
So I'm gonna guess Esfj


----------



## ai.tran.75

1. I'm so spatially unaware and clumsy it's hilarious -I tried taking a swing dancing class one bc I like the idea of it and pretty much requested for private lesson afterward bc it's hard for me to follow the steps 

2. I was never rebellious but I have always do what I want my whole life - I do what feels right to me and say what I think .for this same reason i may end up as teachers pet or teachers worst nightmare 

3. I have a tendency to put myself in a person place and visualize how I want to be treated in that situation . If I'm ever blunt or rude to somebody it's bc I would want to be treated that way if I'm wrong 

4. I will not give advice or assume a person emotion unless ask. So when somebody assume my emotion for me( regardless the fact that they're wrong or right ) I get really annoyed - bc of course I already know who I am - and what my problem is -people often time mistaken this as selfish but from my stand point - it's a matter of respecting a person to understand themselves better than you can 

5. I met my husband through losing my cell phone - left it at a department store back in 2005 and he found it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterPerfect

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I'm so spatially unaware and clumsy it's hilarious -I tried taking a swing dancing class one bc I like the idea of it and pretty much requested for private lesson afterward bc it's hard for me to follow the steps
> 
> 2. I was never rebellious but I have always do what I want my whole life - I do what feels right to me and say what I think .for this same reason i may end up as teachers pet or teachers worst nightmare
> 
> 3. I have a tendency to put myself in a person place and visualize how I want to be treated in that situation . If I'm ever blunt or rude to somebody it's bc I would want to be treated that way if I'm wrong
> 
> 4. I will not give advice or assume a person emotion unless ask. So when somebody assume my emotion for me( regardless the fact that they're wrong or right ) I get really annoyed - bc of course I already know who I am - and what my problem is -people often time mistaken this as selfish but from my stand point - it's a matter of respecting a person to understand themselves better than you can
> 
> 5. I met my husband through losing my cell phone - left it at a department store back in 2005 and he found it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ISFP

1.Ive grown happy since I finally accepted my family and most of my friends never really cared about me
2.I enjoy the company of animals more than people
3.I am very protective of those I care about and have gotten in fights over them being insulted
4.I would defend a stranger that was being bullied since its the right thing to do
5.Since I grew up watching heros as a child I developed a bit of a complex

Yes I know these facts are probobly some of the most useless I have posted but I running out of facts


----------



## ai.tran.75

MisterPerfect said:


> ISFP
> 
> 1.Ive grown happy since I finally accepted my family and most of my friends never really cared about me
> 2.I enjoy the company of animals more than people
> 3.I am very protective of those I care about and have gotten in fights over them being insulted
> 4.I would defend a stranger that was being bullied since its the right thing to do
> 5.Since I grew up watching heros as a child I developed a bit of a complex
> 
> Yes I know these facts are probobly some of the most useless I have posted but I running out of facts


Take no offense on this bc I'm being honest here / but do you understand cognitive functions ? Curious 

Anyhow 

1. Family oriented leaning towards Ni/Si 
2. Sensing - introvert 
3. Feeling 
4. Not type related but fe has a tendency to do things for stranger 
5. Not type related 

I see both use of Si and Fi here along with Se and fe- feeling>sensing
Isfp or isfj


----------



## Silent Theory

@Adena, ESFJ @MisterPerfect, ISTP @ai.tran.75, ENTP


----------



## MisterPerfect

Lumosaria said:


> @Adena, ESFJ @MisterPerfect, ISTP @ai.tran.75, ENTP


Thank you for Typing me but you put no facts. Going to just say INFJ is probobly valid 

1.I was an extremley parinoid child 
2.I was obsessed with Horror, freakshows and abnormalities as a child 
3.I was always obsessed with the mentally ill and like to study peoples brains and fuctions 
4.I was very skinny and very hyper and thought to much 
5.I was always a perfectionist and was very very OCD


----------



## RaisinKG

1. I believe the past is something that should be respected and learned from. I have quite the strong interest in history for this very reason, and I have a highly sentimental side and will hold on tightly to things that I've cherished.

2. I'm not fond of the outdoors, since I'm really sensitive sensory wise.

3. I would rather lie down and think rather than act on something, which gives the first impression of being very lazy. Then again, I dislike working with my hands as well.

4. I don't know what to say to comfort someone, even if I want to make them happy.
Whenever someone says something serious to me and up to my face, I freeze up and have no idea what to respond.

5. Almost always, I try to approach things from an objective viewpoint. I tend to think up of what-if scenarios often and am comfortable with uncertainty.


----------



## idunnolol

flourine said:


> 1. I believe the past is something that should be respected and learned from. I have quite the strong interest in history for this very reason, and I have a highly sentimental side and will hold on tightly to things that I've cherished.
> 
> 2. I'm not fond of the outdoors, since I'm really sensitive sensory wise.
> 
> 3. I would rather lie down and think rather than act on something, which gives the first impression of being very lazy. Then again, I dislike working with my hands as well.
> 
> 4. I don't know what to say to comfort someone, even if I want to make them happy.
> Whenever someone says something serious to me and up to my face, I freeze up and have no idea what to respond.
> 
> 5. Almost always, I try to approach things from an objective viewpoint. I tend to think up of what-if scenarios often and am comfortable with uncertainty.


INTP.

1. I hate the idea of harmony and collective thought. I want to hear debates, different ideas etc. 
2. The most effective form of government is an benign autocracy. (Though refer to 1. as to why I wouldn't want that government.)
3. I find it disingenuous to say something like "you look fine" when you don't really look fine. Tell me like it is. Don't spare my feelings. I do appreciate the thought, though.
4. I have no respect for those who don't want to advance in life. (Though it makes my job easier.)
5. If you're not willing to stand up to me and tell me when I'm wrong, I still have no respect for you.


----------



## ai.tran.75

idunnolol said:


> INTP.
> 
> 1. I hate the idea of harmony and collective thought. I want to hear debates, different ideas etc.
> 2. The most effective form of government is an benign autocracy. (Though refer to 1. as to why I wouldn't want that government.)
> 3. I find it disingenuous to say something like "you look fine" when you don't really look fine. Tell me like it is. Don't spare my feelings. I do appreciate the thought, though.
> 4. I have no respect for those who don't want to advance in life. (Though it makes my job easier.)
> 5. If you're not willing to stand up to me and tell me when I'm wrong, I still have no respect for you.


1. Thinking function 
2. Extrovert thinking 
3. Fi - Te 
4. Te 
5. Te 

Definitely Ti Dom - unsure on whether you use Ni or Si
So Extj


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTJ

1. I can be very messy in my room, but I hate mess everywhere else in the house outside my room.
2. I can be narcissistic while being insecure at the same time.
3. I love socializing but I get tired after a while and want to be on my own.
4. I find accounting frustratingly fun and satisfying lol
5. I get bored easily and need to distract myself constantly.


----------



## Ominously

@zombiefishy xNFP? (sorry I don't feel like going in depth with the functions; kinda in a bad mood :/)

1. I often try to avoid my personal feelings because they're very strong. I need to distract myself by listening to music or reading a book. I will talk it about with people I'm close with if I'm at a breaking point.

2. People are often very curious about my thoughts, because I do not share them often. I'm stuck inside my head.

3. I can be kind of.... slow. When it comes to dancing or, for instance, the maypole, people will make fun of me because the routine will be hard for me to catch on.

4. I hate being misunderstood. I hate feeling different and seperated from others. I often think why others seem to have it better than me or just seem happy all time, and I just really want to be like them; to always have that feeling of happiness. Yet, I have so many ups and downs so it may sometimes be hard to connect with others because I have a fear of being perceived negatively.

5. I have a hard time being honest with myself and who I am. (<---- I've probably said that fact before.)


----------



## alionamid

@Ominously - INFJ? You remind me of a good friend of mine, he was an INFJ.

1. I am terribly unaware of my surroundings and still use my phone GPS to navigate...in my home town. -_- I tend to get lost in my own head and tend to miss a lot of what's happening in my surroundings. 

2. While I've become better at utilizing logic in serious decision making (but only the serious stuff), my intellectual thoughts and feels tend to often be at war. 

3. I'm always on a tangent, and never stick with anything until completion. Frustrating at first, I've kinda worked into a rotation and expanded my personal hobbies into more practical business projects. I prefer to DIY everything, including legal matters, and am fascinated (while also quite disappointed) with the legal system. I had aspired to be a lawyer at one point...but then realized I would be a terrible lawyer because I don't lie. 

4. I am relatively passive and don't care for confrontation..._unless_ the matter is concerning something I have strong opinions about, e.g. Politics, Religion, etc. 

5. I have never met a XSXX's or Gemini that I understood. Completely different wavelengths entirely.


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

alionamid said:


> @Ominously - INFJ? You remind me of a good friend of mine, he was an INFJ.
> 
> 1. I am terribly unaware of my surroundings and still use my phone GPS to navigate...in my home town. -_- I tend to get lost in my own head and tend to miss a lot of what's happening in my surroundings.
> 
> 2. While I've become better at utilizing logic in serious decision making (but only the serious stuff), my intellectual thoughts and feels tend to often be at war.
> 
> 3. I'm always on a tangent, and never stick with anything until completion. Frustrating at first, I've kinda worked into a rotation and expanded my personal hobbies into more practical business projects. I prefer to DIY everything, including legal matters, and am fascinated (while also quite disappointed) with the legal system. I had aspired to be a lawyer at one point...but then realized I would be a terrible lawyer because I don't lie.
> 
> 4. I am relatively passive and don't care for confrontation..._unless_ the matter is concerning something I have strong opinions about, e.g. Politics, Religion, etc.
> 
> 5. I have never met a XSXX's or Gemini that I understood. Completely different wavelengths entirely.


ENFP?

1. I am often spaced-out and daydreaming
2. I am lazy and often irresponsible
3. I like art and any kind of artistic expression 
4. I think I am pretty smart, smarter than most
5. I can have intense feelings, but I play it cold


----------



## MisterPerfect

Anonymous Disaster said:


> ENFP?
> 
> 1. I am often spaced-out and daydreaming
> 2. I am lazy and often irresponsible
> 3. I like art and any kind of artistic expression
> 4. I think I am pretty smart, smarter than most
> 5. I can have intense feelings, but I play it cold


INTP/INFP 

1.I was an extremley parinoid child
2.I was obsessed with Horror, freakshows and abnormalities as a child
3.I was always obsessed with the mentally ill and like to study peoples brains and fuctions
4.I was very skinny and very hyper and thought to much
5.I was always a perfectionist and was very very OCD


----------



## ai.tran.75

MisterPerfect said:


> INTP/INFP
> 
> 1.I was an extremley parinoid child
> 2.I was obsessed with Horror, freakshows and abnormalities as a child
> 3.I was always obsessed with the mentally ill and like to study peoples brains and fuctions
> 4.I was very skinny and very hyper and thought to much
> 5.I was always a perfectionist and was very very OCD


1. Low ne/Se - since you mention paranoia 
2. I'm going to tie this with intuition leaning more towards Ni since Ne is more scattered 
3. Not function related 
4. Se 
5. Te since extravert thinking value organization 

According to the example you provided intj


----------



## Ominously

@MisterPerfect errr ISTJ? I see some Fi and Ne, I think. Probably Si too?

---
(My friend said these facts about me, except for #4 I just edited them by putting them in 1st person.)

1. I do my express feelings, but only when I feel it's necessary to.

2. I give good advice that helps people figure out situations. For instance, my friend was wondering if you should still talk to her crush and I just told her, "If you don't want to do it anymore, you don't have to." (or something like that) She that it helped her because even though it wasn't a "straight decision" it was a good piece of advice to ponder on.

3. I want to make sure my friends are okay if I accidentally said something mean as a joke and they took it the wrong way.

4. I have a diffucult time living in the moment since I'm always thinking about what might happen in the very near future or my future 10 years from now.

5.I procrastinate but I always seem to keep it in control and I make sure to get your stuff done even if it's the day an assignment is due.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

MisterPerfect said:


> INTP/INFP
> 
> 1.I was an extremley parinoid child
> 2.I was obsessed with Horror, freakshows and abnormalities as a child
> 3.I was always obsessed with the mentally ill and like to study peoples brains and fuctions
> 4.I was very skinny and very hyper and thought to much
> 5.I was always a perfectionist and was very very OCD


I don't know much of MBTI, but I'll try...

2. N type?
3. Also N type?
4. Hmm... an INxx, I think. 
5. Anyone can be perfectionist and OCD, so...

You might be... INxx? Sorry for the vague answer...


----------



## ai.tran.75

1. Although I don't do drugs or drink - often time the way I act at parties will make others think that I'm drunk or high bc I can be extremely playful and energetic compare to my calm and laid back in other social setting 
2. I do enjoy partying but my idea of a fun party involves playing board games - debating philosophical or ethical topics and just hanging out out - my apartment back in high school and my years at the university was the hangout spot for friends 
3. I don't do this on purpose but it's extremely hard for me to focus on 2 or more person when conversing - often time I find myself neglecting one person out of the group unintentionally - however if it's telling a story or public speaking then I can be quite good at it 
4. Leave me alone in a room for a day and I'll create a few short stories - scrap book- board games- paint the walls- dive into my imaginary world etc - my mind just doesn't stop - one connection leads to another to do stuff
5. I always pick play over work bc I value having fun over being bored - however with that said - I'm quite hardworking and dedicated...as in I bought a house with my partner when I was 25 in west Palo Alto and if you were to see me at work or school you would never think lazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ominously said:


> @MisterPerfect errr ISTJ? I see some Fi and Ne, I think. Probably Si too?
> 
> ---
> (My friend said these facts about me, except for #4 I just edited them by putting them in 1st person.)
> 
> 1. I do my express feelings, but only when I feel it's necessary to.
> 
> 2. I give good advice that helps people figure out situations. For instance, my friend was wondering if you should still talk to her crush and I just told her, "If you don't want to do it anymore, you don't have to." (or something like that) She that it helped her because even though it wasn't a "straight decision" it was a good piece of advice to ponder on.
> 
> 3. I want to make sure my friends are okay if I accidentally said something mean as a joke and they took it the wrong way.
> 
> 4. I have a diffucult time living in the moment since I'm always thinking about what might happen in the very near future or my future 10 years from now.
> 
> 5.I procrastinate but I always seem to keep it in control and I make sure to get your stuff done even if it's the day an assignment is due.


1. Low fe or Fi 
2. This sounds more like Fi bc you are not telling her what to do but giving her an option to act on her impulse 
3. Fe 
4. Ni or inferior/low Se
5. Ni 

According to this post intj or infj 
I think the Ni is quite prominent in what you posted- however I have a hard time distinguishing Fi vs low fe


----------



## idunnolol

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Low fe or Fi
> 2. This sounds more like Fi bc you are not telling her what to do but giving her an option to act on her impulse
> 3. Fe
> 4. Ni or inferior/low Se
> 5. Ni
> 
> According to this post intj or infj
> I think the Ni is quite prominent in what you posted- however I have a hard time distinguishing Fi vs low fe


INTJ? You're deconstructing us something fierce 

1. Nothing irritates me more than someone trying to dominate me. (Talking over me, doing something even though I told you not to etc.)
2. Interrupt me when I'm talking or talk over me and you'll see my aggressive side.
3. I get irritable when I'm not performing up to par.
4. People's inflated importance when getting coffee is pitiful.
5. I don't like kids.
6. I find self-reliance respectable. 
7. Extroverted people are attractive.


----------



## ai.tran.75

INFJennifer said:


> I don't know much of MBTI, but I'll try...
> 
> 2. N type?
> 3. Also N type?
> 4. Hmm... an INxx, I think.
> 5. Anyone can be perfectionist and OCD, so...
> 
> You might be... INxx? Sorry for the vague answer...
> 
> And as for me...
> 
> 1. One day, I was so stressed because of a test. Suddenly, I feel so light-headed, then I can't breathe, like I'm having a heart attack and am going to die. Two of my classmates, Z and K, helped me to feel better. Afterwards, A and G waited for me and asked if I'm okay. The next day, a person from a different class, V, told me, "I heard about yesterday. Are you okay?" I said yes. But I'm really confused. How did she know that I'm not okay yesterday? A is in this class too. So I thought that maybe A told V. However, for some reason, I felt that it's the wrong answer. Then at noon, a person from another different class, M, told me, "I heard about yesterday. Are you okay?" I said yes. And I'm also confused why M knows too. I thought, "Does everyone know?" But then it doesn't seem like that, as the other classmates didn't comment anything on it. Then I realized why it is so. I know that V is in Choir C. And I remember, one day, I saw M bringing a bag with the writing 'Choir C', showing that she's in it too. I remembered the three of them going in the same direction, to the music building. Z has also the Choir C bag. I concluded that they're in the same choir before. And so I know why. Z told V and M in choir practice. So I asked M, "Do you know that from choir?" And she answered, "Yes."
> 
> 2. Every time I watch food commercials, I feel the taste of the food in my tongue. Yum.
> 
> 3. I have a classmate that is... different from the others. She seem to make rude remarks about everything in front of everyone. I don't know if she intentionally or unintentionally did that. However, when she talked to me, even though there's something I didn't agree with, I just smile and don't say it. I didn't show anything that shows I disagree or agree.
> 
> 4. LOL, this is bad, but you know what happens when parents (or people) get mad. They didn't think straight at all. Like when my dad is angry and said, "I paid for that violin lesson for $300!" And I'll be like, "It's $260..." (Bad, I know...) And he gets sooo angry. Now I didn't do that anymore, because I hold back what I want to say, even though I want to pinpoint so many wrong things that my parents say. (Mom: "You always forget about..." Me: "No, not always. I did ___ yesterday, and the day before...") This is not good, I know.
> 
> 5. I certainly did not work well under pressure.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for reading this.


1. Fe and perhaps lower use of Ne since you're trying to figure out what's going on 
2. Se - extravert sensing able to engage sensation 
3. Fe 
4. Fe - bc you're holding back your emotion and want harmony and Ti bc you analyze the situation 
5. This would point out that you are not a perceiver 

I see a high use of fe and Ti in this post - however the example you supply are more geared towards feeling > thinking 

I do see a minor use of Se >si 

So infj/ isfj but leaning more towards infj


----------



## RaisinKG

1. I always want to understand the information I am gathering or learning, rather than using it, although If I do want to understand it, I want to learn all of it, completely.
It can take me a while for me to get what another person is saying since I have trouble comprehending emotions and the fact that I'm very much "out there" in terms of where my mind usually is.

2. I sometimes play the same music over and over, especially if it reminds me of something happy or of great value that happened in the past. As I mentioned before, I am also particularly fond of the past, and may have trouble letting go.

3. I've been described as being "antisocial", even though I'm far from it. I'm just really quiet and have little time for those I dislike, since (the first thing I do with other people especially strangers) I try to make sense out of why people act the way they do, rather than empathizing or sympathizing with them. Then again, my logic ALWAYS overpowers my feelings unless I am upset.

I am heavily interested in people who don't think like me, though, even though one of my favorite characters (imo) probably shares what i think is my type.

Though, I have a very neutral outlook on the entire human race in spite of experience with others in real life (If I were more easily affected by others, I would be a hyper-cynic).

4. I love to ponder concepts and think through them almost entirely inside my head... that is until they don't seem fun to me anymore, and I just move on since there's no more food for thought, it's all devoured. This goes for any concept, no matter how unrealistic it is. The prospect of even imagining the experience is something I love to do.

5. I will get immensely discouraged if something requires a large amount of attention to detail rather than the opposite. In addition, I don't work hard, I just try and find the shortest possible route or shortcuts.

In addition, if I have to do something that to me isn't meaningful at all, I tend to act really inefficient and sometimes passive aggressive, but if it IS of meaning to me, then I can surprise people on just how well I can do with it. Generally, if I'm interested, I will push myself to master it, but if I'm not, I act very careless.


----------



## ai.tran.75

idunnolol said:


> INTJ? You're deconstructing us something fierce
> 
> 1. Nothing irritates me more than someone trying to dominate me. (Talking over me, doing something even though I told you not to etc.)
> 2. Interrupt me when I'm talking or talk over me and you'll see my aggressive side.
> 3. I get irritable when I'm not performing up to par.
> 4. People's inflated importance when getting coffee is pitiful.
> 5. I don't like kids.
> 6. I find self-reliance respectable.
> 7. Extroverted people are attractive.


1. Te /Fi 
2. Te 
3. Te / Ni since you're pushing yourself to top limit 
4. Not function related 
5. Definitely something a thinker would say 
6. Extravert thinking again
7. Not function related but this would lean me into thinking that you're also an extravert 

I see a lot of extravert thinking and from the way you type I don't see any display of si/ne - so I'll conclude with 
Entj


----------



## Ominously

@ai.tran.75 Sorry if I'm bothering you. This probably isn't the right place to ask this, but based on my posts, overall, do you think I could potentially be an INFP? Or even an INTJ? Do Fi users usually care about how others see them, like their intelligence, personality, looks etc.? Just curious.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Ominously said:


> @ai.tran.75 Sorry if I'm bothering you. This probably isn't the right place to ask this, but based on my posts, overall, do you think I could potentially be an INFP? Or even an INTJ? Do Fi users usually care about how others see them, like their intelligence, personality, looks etc.? Just curious.


I'm not @ai.tran.75, but I think everyone can care how others see them, especially the one about looks. Especially when you're in your teenage years. 

Sorry, too, for posting something unrelated to the thread...


----------



## confusedasheck

hmmm


----------



## Ominously

@INFJennifer That is true. I guess sometimes I forget that I'm still a teenager; it's kind of hard for me to see the way things are... :/


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ominously said:


> @ai.tran.75 Sorry if I'm bothering you. This probably isn't the right place to ask this, but based on my posts, overall, do you think I could potentially be an INFP? Or even an INTJ? Do Fi users usually care about how others see them, like their intelligence, personality, looks etc.? Just curious.


Oh no worries  I'm here to analyze 

according to the post you set so far I see a high use of Ni as for fe and Fi isn't so prominent - 
Fi do care for how others see them but they wouldn't do things to please others or is untrue to themselves ( for example I may keep quiet not to stir up drama but I wouldn't fake or feign my emotion if ask what's wrong ) - I think the differ lies there - 
On the matter of checking whether you use Fi or fe - do you understand your own emotions better or do you understand others ? 
Or for example when you see somebody being attack or left out - would your first instinct be go in and offer to help or would you put yourself in their place - analyze the situation on whether you would want help if you were them and proceed to take action on how you would want to be treated in that situation

Edit
For the fact that you are a teenager then I would say intj /infj is a possibility - your post and example shows a lot of introvert intuition - my Fi aux didn't come out to play fully until my early 20s- before then I was pretty much full blown Ne


----------



## confusedasheck

1. I often do not catch on sarcasm, not sure why. I mean I do like ironic and clever jokes but some people's sarcasm is just... bland? It might be because I do not pay attention to what they are saying fully. It sucks even more because I deadpan a crapload and people do not catch my sarcasm. So I guess I understand their pain. 
2. People often tell me I am the sweetest guy they know, but secretly in my head, I don't care. -blushes all over the place-
3. I honestly do not know if I am a deep person or not. I do like to talk about deep topics, but I sense that I do not come off deep 'enough'?
4. I sometimes come off very stupid because I get lazy to think and just ask for help. It makes me look like I lack common sense.
5. It annoys me when people do not repeat what they said before. Like, I want to know what you said, I am not going to judge you anything. I just want to think about something with it, or even go off the point with it.


----------



## ai.tran.75

confusedasheck said:


> 1. I often do not catch on sarcasm, not sure why. I mean I do like ironic and clever jokes but some people's sarcasm is just... bland? It might be because I do not pay attention to what they are saying fully. It sucks even more because I deadpan a crapload and people do not catch my sarcasm. So I guess I understand their pain.
> 2. People often tell me I am the sweetest guy they know, but secretly in my head, I don't care. -blushes all over the place-
> 3. I honestly do not know if I am a deep person or not. I do like to talk about deep topics, but I sense that I do not come off deep 'enough'?
> 4. I sometimes come off very stupid because I get lazy to think and just ask for help. It makes me look like I lack common sense.
> 5. It annoys me when people do not repeat what they said before. Like, I want to know what you said, I am not going to judge you anything. I just want to think about something with it, or even go off the point with it.


1. Ne
2. I would lean towards tert or low feeling on this 
3. Perceiving
4. Perceiving 
5. The structure of this sentence is very Ne

It's hard for me to see any prominent function on here except for Ne 
With your extreme use of it I would conclude with you either be Ne Dom or aux -
Xnfp or xntp


----------



## Ominously

@ai.tran.75 Hmmm.... I'm still confused abour my judging functions a little bit, but I am confident in my Ni. 

----

1. I do understand my feelings, but I am mostly concerned about how OTHERS feel about _me_. I want to feel wanted and cared for by my friends, otherwise I feel useless or helpless. 

2. I am totally a pushover. Even when two or more people are being mean to me, I have a hard time standing up for myself since I am scared to offend them.

3. I am dependable and independent. I depend on others when I get way too lazy with my work, since I do burn out easily and I have very low energy levels. But when it's some I truly care about or I'm passionate about, I will put ALL of my effort into it.

4. I often ask random questions out the blue. "I wonder..." I usually say.

5. couldn't think of a 5th fact lol gotta go to school.


----------



## Silent Theory

Ominously said:


> @ai.tran.75 Hmmm.... I'm still confused abour my judging functions a little bit, but I am confident in my Ni.
> 
> ----
> 
> 1. I do understand my feelings, but I am mostly concerned about how OTHERS feel about _me_. I want to feel wanted and cared for by my friends, otherwise I feel useless or helpless.
> 
> 2. I am totally a pushover. Even when two or more people are being mean to me, I have a hard time standing up for myself since I am scared to offend them.
> 
> 3. I am dependable and independent. I depend on others when I get way too lazy with my work, since I do burn out easily and I have very low energy levels. But when it's some I truly care about or I'm passionate about, I will put ALL of my effort into it.
> 
> 4. I often ask random questions out the blue. "I wonder..." I usually say.
> 
> 5. couldn't think of a 5th fact lol gotta go to school.


1. Fe
2. Fe
3. Ti?
4. Ni 

XNFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

im gonna post this again

1. I always want to understand the information I am gathering or learning, rather than using it, although If I do want to understand it, I want to learn all of it, completely.
It can take me a while for me to get what another person is saying since I have trouble comprehending emotions and the fact that I'm very much "out there" in terms of where my mind usually is.

2. I sometimes play the same music over and over, especially if it reminds me of something happy or of great value that happened in the past. As I mentioned before, I am also particularly fond of the past, and may have trouble letting go.

3. I've been described as being "antisocial", even though I'm far from it. I'm just really quiet and have little time for those I dislike, since (the first thing I do with other people especially strangers) I try to make sense out of why people act the way they do, rather than empathizing or sympathizing with them. Then again, my logic ALWAYS overpowers my feelings unless I am upset.

I am heavily interested in people who don't think like me, though, even though one of my favorite characters (imo) probably shares what i think is my type.

Though, I have a very neutral outlook on the entire human race in spite of experience with others in real life (If I were more easily affected by others, I would be a hyper-cynic).

4. I love to ponder concepts and think through them almost entirely inside my head... that is until they don't seem fun to me anymore, and I just move on since there's no more food for thought, it's all devoured. This goes for any concept, no matter how unrealistic it is. The prospect of even imagining the experience is something I love to do.

5. I will get immensely discouraged if something requires a large amount of attention to detail rather than the opposite. In addition, I don't work hard, I just try and find the shortest possible route or shortcuts.

In addition, if I have to do something that to me isn't meaningful at all, I tend to act really inefficient and sometimes passive aggressive, but if it IS of meaning to me, then I can surprise people on just how well I can do with it. Generally, if I'm interested, I will push myself to master it, but if I'm not, I act very careless.


----------



## Silent Theory

flourine said:


> im gonna post this again
> 
> 1. I always want to understand the information I am gathering or learning, rather than using it, although If I do want to understand it, I want to learn all of it, completely.
> It can take me a while for me to get what another person is saying since I have trouble comprehending emotions and the fact that I'm very much "out there" in terms of where my mind usually is.
> 
> 2. I sometimes play the same music over and over, especially if it reminds me of something happy or of great value that happened in the past. As I mentioned before, I am also particularly fond of the past, and may have trouble letting go.
> 
> 3. I've been described as being "antisocial", even though I'm far from it. I'm just really quiet and have little time for those I dislike, since (the first thing I do with other people especially strangers) I try to make sense out of why people act the way they do, rather than empathizing or sympathizing with them. Then again, my logic ALWAYS overpowers my feelings unless I am upset.
> 
> I am heavily interested in people who don't think like me, though, even though one of my favorite characters (imo) probably shares what i think is my type.
> 
> Though, I have a very neutral outlook on the entire human race in spite of experience with others in real life (If I were more easily affected by others, I would be a hyper-cynic).
> 
> 4. I love to ponder concepts and think through them almost entirely inside my head... that is until they don't seem fun to me anymore, and I just move on since there's no more food for thought, it's all devoured. This goes for any concept, no matter how unrealistic it is. The prospect of even imagining the experience is something I love to do.
> 
> 5. I will get immensely discouraged if something requires a large amount of attention to detail rather than the opposite. In addition, I don't work hard, I just try and find the shortest possible route or shortcuts.
> 
> In addition, if I have to do something that to me isn't meaningful at all, I tend to act really inefficient and sometimes passive aggressive, but if it IS of meaning to me, then I can surprise people on just how well I can do with it. Generally, if I'm interested, I will push myself to master it, but if I'm not, I act very careless.


1. Ti
2. Si 
3. Ti-weak Fe
4. Ni
5. Intuitive-Perceiving-Te

INTP


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ominously said:


> @ai.tran.75 Hmmm.... I'm still confused abour my judging functions a little bit, but I am confident in my Ni.
> .


From what you posted and the example you give it seems like you use a lot of fe ,so infj sounds quite fitting


----------



## Silent Theory

1. It is excruciating for me to listen to people tell long drawn out stories, abound with useless and unneeded details. My mom who is an isfj does this a lot and I almost want to say, "I know where you are going with this, just get to the point!"
2. I don't know if this is function related, but I don't make friends easily and don't keep them well either. I am very particular about who I am friends with and won't become close with just anyone. Friendships are often difficult for me because it takes awhile for me to open up, I don't trust people easily, and am naturally skeptical.
When I do have close friends, it is because I feel that we are kindred souls. It is a closeness that is beyond our reality.
3. All ideas to me are related and are pieces to a greater puzzle. When I perceive something, I can relate it to many other ideas I have developed and connect them together in some way.
4. I think that is better to not feel too strongly about anything because all concepts are relative, and open to criticism and debate. 
5. I am often told that I let myself get pushed around and stepped on but I don't see it that way. I realize that people are attacking me for their own gains or to hurt or deceive me, but they are not fooling me. I know exactly what they are doing and I don't want to waste my energy on useless conflict and argument, especially because whatever I say will likely pass over their heads anyway. Yes, it may seem like I'm getting stepped on but I'm saving my energy for what is more important. Such as standing up for others who are being taken advantage of, or fighting for an injustice.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Lumosaria said:


> 1. It is excruciating for me to listen to people tell long drawn out stories, abound with useless and unneeded details. My mom who is an isfj does this a lot and I almost want to say, "I know where you are going with this, just get to the point!"
> 2. I don't know if this is function related, but I don't make friends easily and don't keep them well either. I am very particular about who I am friends with and won't become close with just anyone. Friendships are often difficult for me because it takes awhile for me to open up, I don't trust people easily, and am naturally skeptical.
> When I do have close friends, it is because I feel that we are kindred souls. It is a closeness that is beyond our reality.
> 3. All ideas to me are related and are pieces to a greater puzzle. When I perceive something, I can relate it to many other ideas I have developed and connect them together in some way.
> 4. I think that is better to not feel too strongly about anything because all concepts are relative, and open to criticism and debate.
> 5. I am often told that I let myself get pushed around and stepped on but I don't see it that way. I realize that people are attacking me for their own gains or to hurt or deceive me, but they are not fooling me. I know exactly what they are doing and I don't want to waste my energy on useless conflict and argument, especially because whatever I say will likely pass over their heads anyway. Yes, it may seem like I'm getting stepped on but I'm saving my energy for what is more important. Such as standing up for others who are being taken advantage of, or fighting for an injustice.


1. Ti or Te 
2. Introvert 
3. Ne 
4. Ti 
5.The first part sounds Fi but the following part about saving energy to stand up for others seem more seems fe 

I see a high use of Ti and fe in this post with a bit of Ne - intp ( I know you're not one  ) 


Type my god father 

1. He's extremely charismatic and brilliant - often time when he enters a room or talk people will shift focus into him immediately , he knows what to say to persuade or get his point across - he's pretty much can talk about any subject matter and it'll seem like he understand it all ( master of all traits) however he couldn't care less about impressing anyone - he's just very intriguing to observe 

2.he enjoys playing devils advocate and provoke others to argue against him to see how far he can go with a certain topic regardless the fact on whether it be wrong or right 

3. He often time neglect details and focus on the big picture and gets really annoyed when people don't get straight to the point. My Esfj mother tend to be very detail oriented which provoke him to nit pick and poke fun at her just for the heck of it 

4. He's a famous philosopher and gain energy through learning , observing and connecting ideas - despite being extroverted he's well capable of being alone when invested in something 

5. Despite his brilliance it's hard for him to stay focus or work towards one goal or job - he tend to be really invested in something for a while but once he's bored he can quickly drop the subject easily


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Ti or Te
> 2. Introvert
> 3. Ne
> 4. Ti
> 5.The first part sounds Fi but the following part about saving energy to stand up for others seem more seems fe
> 
> I see a high use of Ti and fe in this post with a bit of Ne - intp ( I know you're not one  )
> 
> 
> Type my god father
> 
> 1. He's extremely charismatic and brilliant - often time when he enters a room or talk people will shift focus into him immediately , he knows what to say to persuade or get his point across - he's pretty much can talk about any subject matter and it'll seem like he understand it all ( master of all traits) however he couldn't care less about impressing anyone - he's just very intriguing to observe
> 
> 2.he enjoys playing devils advocate and provoke others to argue against him to see how far he can go with a certain topic regardless the fact on whether it be wrong or right
> 
> 3. He often time neglect details and focus on the big picture and gets really annoyed when people don't get straight to the point. My Esfj mother tend to be very detail oriented which provoke him to nit pick and poke fun at her just for the heck of it
> 
> 4. He's a famous philosopher and gain energy through learning , observing and connecting ideas - despite being extroverted he's well capable of being alone when invested in something
> 
> 5. Despite his brilliance it's hard for him to stay focus or work towards one goal or job - he tend to be really invested in something for a while but once he's bored he can quickly drop the subject easily


Sounds like a book-like ENTP.


----------



## Silent Theory

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Ti or Te
> 2. Introvert
> 3. Ne
> 4. Ti
> 5.The first part sounds Fi but the following part about saving energy to stand up for others seem more seems fe
> 
> I see a high use of Ti and fe in this post with a bit of Ne - intp ( I know you're not one  )


Haha, there is a first for everything!


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Even though I want there to be external harmony, it's more of a background motivation, rather than a primary driving force. A part of me also makes me want to root for the underdog, but the more dominant parts of my mind just root for the underdog since they want to see what will happen.

2. If something isn't "fun" enough to me, I gradually lose interest until something new comes out of it. While I have a tendency to embrace change as it comes, but if too much of it (especially bad setbacks) comes in too little time, I will get overwhelmed, sometimes shut down and revert to my more childish and unhealthy self, which keeps telling me things I would never say normally, namely "i wish nothing would ever change again!" and "change this, change that! why cant things be kept the same?"

Normally however, I despise working with too much details unless I absolutely have to (such as an analysis), so I want to get something done, but don't care if it's thorough or not. 

3. I don't generally have one true prediction of the future. Instead, I have multiple (sometimes many) interpretations of how the future could go, but I have little desire to want to control the outcomes. I just take and see what comes (Sometimes I DO have the obsessive desire to control). My curiosity plays a huge influence in my actions.

4. Even though I am able to notice when others feel a particular emotion, when I try to decipher how someone is really feeling or what they want, I can get extremely paranoid with it, and sometimes exaggerate flaws.

5. I see huge amounts of potential in others, which is why I seem nice and friendly at first (one person commented on this), since some part of me wants to see others fulfill what I see in store for the future for them, yet I am one to let them do it by themselves. It's also noteworthy that I actually am a kind person, if only to the few people I care about.


----------



## GoosePeelings

1. Ti-Fe
2. Ne-Si I think
3. Ne?
4. low Fe
5. low Fe, maybe

I'm not the best at typing but I'd say INTP

1. While I like to sing, I hate to hear my own voice. I don't sing in the shower or around other people, but only with my headphones on on a walk with our dogs, late at night. I just can't do it anywhere else.
2. I adore seeing sadness and despair in popular culture, for example in video games. Getting a grasp (or at least trying to) of what a specific character is feeling is incredibly satisfying, even though I get affected by it too.
3. I have a strong affection for dogs. They're my weakness and generally influence me emotionally more than anything else.
4. To elaborate what I said eight pages back, I'm terrified of conflict in the way that it feels horrible to be wrong. I don't want to be wrong and when I'm wrong I don't want people to tell me so. I tend to shut down in such situations. And around 90% of the time I'm the one on the wrong anyway.
5. Often, when I don't write a post or a comment right away, I go through it over and over in my head and in the end I probably won't post it.


----------



## zombiefishy

^ Makes me think Fi-dom, so IxFP


1. I love historical places/buildings and I like imagining the stories that could have happened with the people that lived or walked around there.
2. I have a short-attention span. lol
3. I love watching and am in awe with people doing amazing things with their bodies, like dancing, martial art stuff, back/front flips, etc.
4. I love being around nature, like in the woods, surrounded by trees, listening to the birds and the rustling of leaves.
5. I don't really like planning alot of things, unless it's really important that needs some kind of plan. I prefer having choices in the things I do.


----------



## AnimatedJames

Sounds like you ARE an INFP.

1. I draw cartoons as an outlet for my sense of humor 
2. I find things like psychology and human behavior fasinating
3. Creativity is my favorite human quality
4. Sometimes I go out for walks just to be alone
5. I never cared about whether I have sex or not


----------



## ai.tran.75

AnimatedJames said:


> Sounds like you ARE an INFP.
> 
> 1. I draw cartoons as an outlet for my sense of humor
> 2. I find things like psychology and human behavior fasinating
> 3. Creativity is my favorite human quality
> 4. Sometimes I go out for walks just to be alone
> 5. I never cared about whether I have sex or not


1. Se 
2. Not function related
3. Intuitive 
4. Introvert 
5. Not function related but I'll lean towards low or inferior extrovert sensing 

Infj or Intj


----------



## ai.tran.75

1. I tend to enjoy the idea of something more than the physical sensation of it . For example i would only enjoy going on a roller coaster if it's a dare or if I'm sitting next to somebody who is freaked out - if not it doesn't really amuse me so much 
2. I'm never needy or jealous in relationship and I find it a turn off if I were to ever to encounter a person with such trait- mainly bc trust is a big issue for me and for a person to be jealous or insecure of the attention that I provide for them makes me feel like they're assuming the worst character out of me 
3. I have never engaged in a loud argument with my partner throughout the 11 years that we've been together - with that said i never held my emotions in or not discuss what's bothering me - I believe that there are kinder way to approach a situation
4. I can grasp onto abstract knowledge quite quickly however when it comes to practical matters - im horrid with it- if I'm ever good with any practical matter it's bc I have practice doing things over a ton of times 
5. The way I dress reflect my personality - which is very vintage romantic - people often time think I spend more time dressing up than I actually do bc I own a lot of pretty dresses - however reality is I just throw whatever is around on ( and dresses are only 1 piece ) I never take longer than 3 minutes to get ready 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## confusedasheck

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I tend to enjoy the idea of something more than the physical sensation of it . For example, I would only enjoy going on a roller coaster if it's a dare or if I'm sitting next to somebody who is freaked out - if not it doesn't really amuse me so much
> 2. I'm never needy or jealous in relationship and I find it a turn off if I were to ever to encounter a person with such trait- mainly bc trust is a big issue for me and for a person to be jealous or insecure of the attention that I provide for them makes me feel like they're assuming the worst character out of me
> 3. I have never engaged in a loud argument with my partner throughout the 11 years that we've been together - with that said I never held my emotions in or not discuss what's bothering me - I believe that there is kinder way to approach a situation
> 4. I can grasp onto abstract knowledge quite quickly however when it comes to practical matters - I'm horrid with it- if I'm ever good with any practical matter it's bc I have practice doing things over a ton of times
> 5. The way I dress to reflect my personality - which is very vintage romantic - people often time think I spend more time dressing up than I actually do bc I own a lot of pretty dresses - however reality is I just throw whatever is around on ( and dresses are only 1 piece ) I never take longer than 3 minutes to get ready
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am a noob at this, so correct me if you think I am wrong. 

1. Ne.
2. I sense that is Ti-Fe at work?
3. Fi. 
4. Haha, I totally feel you on that. I would that Ne. 
5. Ne-Fi?

I would assume you're an INxP
____________________________
1. I get hurt when a person gets distracted by their phone while ,I am talking about something personal about myself. However, I do understand why I guess my issues are minor and boring??? Well, it is also for anything really. 
2. I am confused all the time; I often wonder if I am slow.
3. In order for me to memorize something, I create a mental picture or make a "complicated" explanation. Ex: For Biology, I memorized why doesn't the baby get AIDs when they're born from the parent. I wasn't understanding the explanation in class, I needed to see the image in my head. I studied the beginning and it made so much sense. People tend to think it makes it harder to memorize something
4. Psychology is interesting and all, but I feel like I only like to debate about people. The psychologists who write the textbooks make overly complicated names for simplistic behaviors. As well as, explaining the theory in some baffling way that makes no sense. Basically, it's not straight forward, at all...
5. I personally think I have astounding visual memory. I can recognize people from far away, even if I never talked to them before. I just analyze the way they walk, body shape, clothing, etc. I do remember a few of the people's names but it really depends on the person.


----------



## ai.tran.75

confusedasheck said:


> I am a noob at this, so correct me if you think I am wrong.
> 
> 1. Ne.
> 2. I sense that is Ti-Fe at work?
> 3. Fi.
> 4. Haha, I totally feel you on that. I would that Ne.
> 5. Ne-Fi?
> 
> I would assume you're an INxP
> ____________________________
> 1. I get hurt when I am talking something about something personal about myself and the person gets distracted by their phone or something. However, I do understand why though, I guess my issues are minor and boring.
> 2. I am confused all the time. I often wonder if I am slow.
> 3. In order for me to memorize something, I tend to memorize by creating a mental picture or making a "complicated" explanation. Ex: For Biology, I memorized why doesn't the baby get AIDs when they're born from the parent. I had to understand from the begining and it made so much sense. People tend to think it makes it harder to memorize something
> 4. Psychology is interesting and all, but I feel like I only like to debate about people. The psychologist would make overly complicated names for simplistic behaviors. As well as explaining the theory in some baffling way that makes no sense. Basically, it's not straight forward, at all...
> 5. I personally think I have astounding visual memory. I can recognize people from far away, even if I never talked to them before. I just analyze the way they walk, body shape, clothing, etc. I do remember a few of the people's names but it really depends on the person.


I think your analyzation is pretty spot on from 1-5 however I am an enfp ( since fi is my creative function I use a lot of it so I can see how I seem infp-ish  ) 

As for you 

1. Feeling 
2. Perceiving - unsure which type 
3. Ne- since you're using connections - I do this as well 
4. I sense a strong use of Ti on this one - from the way you phrase your sentence and how you complain about the unnecessary of difficult names and terms 
5. Si

According to what you post here I see a high use of Ne and a good use of Si however your Ne > Si - I also saw a bit of fe or fi ( unsure ) but if it's feeling it wouldn't be dominant 
My guess according to this post xntp leaning towards intp


----------



## Ominously

1. I live in the future and the past; rarely the present. When I think of the past, I usually think of how a past events' consequences might have played out or if they would they any effect later in my life. This is, of course, the same with my future, but I just make more predictions. Yet I will not _always_ dwell in my past. I often get bored when the center of people's conversations is what they did the other day or something like that. (Ex: During dinner, my dad and sister always talk about how good the food is..) I wish we could talk about bigger topics such as ethics, philosophy, politics etc.

2. I get very impatient and quick to anger when people do not get to the point of their explanation.

3. I love to scare people; seeing them so surprised makes me laugh my butt off lol.

4. I am condescending when people don't understand a topic or concept that I'm familiar with.

5. I think I can be a _bit_ manipulative. One time, I was REALLY curious about my friend's secret and I would do ANYTHING to figure it out (even though I did figure out her secret before she even told me, but I needed to be affirmitive) I kept pushing her to tell her secret. I would tempt her to write it on a small piece of paper, to tell me over text, or I would even lie and make up my own secret to prompt her. I was very driven to find out for sure; my drive probably lasted for several weeks until she finally told me.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ominously said:


> 1. I live in the future and the past; rarely the present. When I think of the past, I usually think of how a past events' consequences might have played out or if they would they any effect later in my life. This is, of course, the same with my future, but I just make more predictions. Yet I will not _always_ dwell in my past. I often get bored when the center of people's conversations is what they did the other day or something like that. (Ex: During dinner, my dad and sister always talk about how good the food is..) I wish we could talk about bigger topics such as ethics, philosophy, politics etc.
> 
> 2. I get very impatient and quick to anger when people do not get to the point of their explanation.
> 
> 3. I love to scare people; seeing them so surprised makes me laugh my butt off lol.
> 
> 4. I am condescending when people don't understand a topic or concept that I'm familiar with.
> 
> 5. I think I can be a _bit_ manipulative. One time, I was REALLY curious about my friend's secret and I would do ANYTHING to figure it out (even though I did figure out her secret before she even told me, but I needed to be affirmitive) I kept pushing her to tell her secret. I would tempt her to write it on a small piece of paper, to tell me over text, or I would even lie and make up my own secret to prompt her. I was very driven to find out for sure; my drive probably lasted for several weeks until she finally told me.


1. Ni, low sensing function. 
2. Ti, perhaps? Or Te. Not Ne, that's for sure. 
3. Not particularly personality related. 
4. Lower Fi of some sort.
5. Fi manipulation as opposed to Fe manipulation. 

INxJ with a well developed tertiary function. 

1. Though I try to act like I don't care what anyone thinks of me and that I do whatever I want no matter what, I am fairly insecure in my social position and really want everyone to like me/be popular. 

2. I am extremely charming with friends and in professional situations, but not with people I'm sexually attracted to. I'm helpless when it comes to approaching someone I find attractive. I wait to be approached, just kind of longing haha. 

3. Growing up, I was super organized and vigilant about my school work but now...I'm much more lax, I procrastinate, I don't take myself nearly as seriously. 

4. I am good at comforting my friends, but moreso because their crying makes me feel uncomfortable rather than out of any sympathy or empathy for them. 

5. I am fairly judgmental. I try to live and let live but I discern others' flaws very easily and am quick to critique.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen

INFP

I'm not sure if I'm an INTP or ENTP.

Check out my 20+ page thread if you dare: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...002-heres-my-questionaire-please-type-me.html

I will give you a million dollars if you do. :crazy:


----------



## Silent Theory

Miss Bingley said:


> 1. Ni, low sensing function.
> 2. Ti, perhaps? Or Te. Not Ne, that's for sure.
> 3. Not particularly personality related.
> 4. Lower Fi of some sort.
> 5. Fi manipulation as opposed to Fe manipulation.
> 
> INxJ with a well developed tertiary function.
> 
> 1. Though I try to act like I don't care what anyone thinks of me and that I do whatever I want no matter what, I am fairly insecure in my social position and really want everyone to like me/be popular.
> 
> 2. I am extremely charming with friends and in professional situations, but not with people I'm sexually attracted to. I'm helpless when it comes to approaching someone I find attractive. I wait to be approached, just kind of longing haha.
> 
> 3. Growing up, I was super organized and vigilant about my school work but now...I'm much more lax, I procrastinate, I don't take myself nearly as seriously.
> 
> 4. I am good at comforting my friends, but moreso because their crying makes me feel uncomfortable rather than out of any sympathy or empathy for them.
> 
> 5. I am fairly judgmental. I try to live and let live but I discern others' flaws very easily and am quick to critique.


According to this post, high use of Fi, lower use of Te possibly tertiary, ExFP.

1. When I am under stress, I am prone to push my emotions far down into myself and almost repress how I feel in a sense. I often distract myself so that I can shut off my mind to problems related to myself or the current situation. However, I never stop feeling the emotions of others, there is no pushing that down. 
2. I am a very good problem solver, and can always find a solution to the most seemingly impossible tasks. Unfortunately though, I can only do this when it is related to helping someone else and can rarely ever apply this skill to myself. 
3. Around other people, I feel like I have to match their energy and wavelength so I often mold myself into whom I think they need me to be. Often times, this makes me appear as if I am extroverted when I am truly not. 
4. I have a knack for finding discrepancies in very detailed and complex arguments and pieces of writing. However, I am quick to become overwhelmed by large amounts of detail work. I also am quick to find logical inconsistencies in what people say and it bothers me when they don't notice their blunder.
5. I am terrible at riddles and common sense jokes. I am great at puzzles, analytical thinking, and abstract thought but riddles always trip me up.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Te?
2. This is... TI!!!!
3. Fe
4. Ti, Low S
5. No Ne, Ni-Ti
INFJ

type this character i bet you totally dont know him


* *





*1. I am real lazy. I would do anything to avoid physical work and generally I love eating hot dogs and just sitting around making fun of my brother. In fact, my work could technically be "taking breaks". I loathe having to get my hands dirty, and I frequently sleep on the job, and not get caught.

2. I love making bad puns that annoy my brother (so cool), even though the fact that I perform at a resort and am loved by pretty much everyone there probably actually makes me good at telling jokes. I like Science Fiction particularly and ketchup is my favorite drink.

3. I can be quite the trickster in a fight. Once, I managed to convince someone to spare me... and then I dunked on them! Hard!

4. I am actually quite the nice guy, but sometimes I can get dead serious. I am also quite perceptive and observant (I was able to discern how many times I beat someone in previous timelines just by looking at their face). However, since I am so lazy, I only actually get work done when something serious happens (like all of my friends dying to someone) 

5. I am extremely secretive, and very reluctant to reveal anything about myself. I know what people expect of me, only to break all of those expectations. I generally fight by my own rules.*


----------



## ai.tran.75

flourine said:


> 1. Te?
> 2. This is... TI!!!!
> 3. Fe
> 4. Ti, Low S
> 5. No Ne, Ni-Ti
> INFJ
> 
> type this character i bet you totally dont know him
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. I am real lazy. I would do anything to avoid physical work and generally I love eating hot dogs and just sitting around making fun of my brother. In fact, my work could technically be "taking breaks". I loathe having to get my hands dirty, and I frequently sleep on the job, and not get caught.
> 
> 2. I love making bad puns that annoy my brother (so cool), even though the fact that I perform at a resort and am loved by pretty much everyone there probably actually makes me good at telling jokes. I like Science Fiction particularly and ketchup is my favorite drink.
> 
> 3. I can be quite the trickster in a fight. Once, I managed to convince someone to spare me... and then I dunked on them! Hard!
> 
> 4. I am actually quite the nice guy, but sometimes I can get dead serious. I am also quite perceptive and observant (I was able to discern how many times I beat someone in previous timelines just by looking at their face). However, since I am so lazy, I only actually get work done when something serious happens (like all of my friends dying to someone)
> 
> 5. I am extremely secretive, and very reluctant to reveal anything about myself. I know what people expect of me, only to break all of those expectations. I generally fight by my own rules.*


1. Perceiving dominant 
2. Ne bc the subject jump from jokes pun to drinking ketchup 
3. Playing devils advocate I'm leaning more towards ti 
4. Ne- fe 
5. This sounds like fi 

From this post I see a strong use of Ne - unsure of whether he uses fi or ti aux but Im leaning more towards Ti -
So entp


----------



## Ominously

(My friend said these facts about me, but she wasn't the best at wording them so... I'll try to elaborate/edit the answers??? idk)

Anyways.

1. I am normally decisive about my actions in general but when it comes to something hard to decipher, I will devote time and effort into it.

2. I can be very expressive with my emotions. In different situations it depends, sometimes.

3. I become very upset when I know I made someone upset a certain way and I want to try and fix it as much as possible.

4. When there is a topic that I like, I tend to do research on it and find out more and more factual, interesting things about it.

5. I always show different points of view on things that other people might not think about and give those people a different thought about the situation.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ominously said:


> (My friend said these facts about me, but she wasn't the best at wording them so... I'll try to elaborate/edit the answers??? idk)
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> 1. I am normally decisive about my actions in general but when it comes to something hard to decipher, I will devote time and effort into it.
> 
> 2. I can be very expressive with my emotions. In different situations it depends, sometimes.
> 
> 3. I become very upset when I know I made someone upset a certain way and I want to try and fix it as much as possible.
> 
> 4. When there is a topic that I like, I tend to do research on it and find out more and more factual, interesting things about it.
> 
> 5. I always show different points of view on things that other people might not think about and give those people a different thought about the situation.


1. Judging 
2. Fe tends to be emotionally expressive -especially if it's in a Dom/aux position 
3. Fe-ti first part could be either fe or fi however mentioning fixation lead me to think ti 
4. Not function related 
5. Perceiving could be Ni or Ne depending on how many solutions there are 

I see a use of fe> ti in your response however there's no clear use of Si or Ni 
According to this post xsfj or xnfj


----------



## BatFlapClap

ctopus:
1.) I'll give everyone a chance, no matter who they are. I love people and like to get to know others on a deep level. Especially their idiosyncrasies, glimpses into their imaginations, what makes them tick. In relationships and friendships, and even on a more basic level of interaction with strangers, more than anything, I like to know the truth about others, even if it is unflattering. I'll respect someone more if they present their true selves to me, flaws and all, as opposed to a diluted, or insincere version of themselves. I appreciate multifacetedness and openness. I understand that people are scared sometimes to show who they are. Or they fall into the whole 'social script'/social expectations thing. I get it, but it frustrates me sometimes. That being said ... cough ehem ehem urmm ... I could definitely be more open about my feelings sometimes, rather than internalizing everything up the wazoo. Which apparently means anus. When I'm going through the hardest things in my life, I withdraw and hide away.

Also, in terms of truth-seeking, while I consider myself a caring and compassionate person, I need to know all sides of a situation before I'll feel completely comfortable deciding how I feel. It's like Sailor Moon: I stand for Justice, Truth, and Love. (And tater tots. And cats. And 80's synthpop.)

2.) If I've upset someone that I really care about, it'll eat away at me. I hurt my best friend's feelings recently, and angered her. After the fact, I was sitting in the car with her, and I could feel her steeliness, and while it wasn't stated, I knew every single one of my transgressions. I felt awful, and wanted to resolve the issue then and there, but she needed time to cool down, which I respected and understood. The period between when we reconciled (which we did), and the conflict was absolutely terrible! I remembered every single hurt I'd ever carried out against her, and I called my mom, and my mom essentially said, "There have been plenty of times when the shoe was on the other foot, and she has been inconsiderate of your feelings. And you've been friends for years, and this'll pass" which it did -- I guess the truth is that I consider all sides until it comes to me, then I tend to be a bit unfair on myself, even if I felt I did deserve it in this instance. My memory also happens to be at its best when I'm self-flagellating or rehashing missteps. (Me on any given day: "What was that person's name again?" "When is that concert again?") (Me when self-criticizing: "You said that to that person on the 10th of July, 1997, and that's why they think you smell. Obviously") Thanks, brain!

3.) It's all or nothing for me in terms of plans, when I take the reins. I'll either like to do EVERYTHING, and will overbook myself (Thai food with friends, musical sing-a-longs in the park AND Karaoke in one day), or "nothing" which is just me being more reclusive (spending time with my SO at home, reading, writing, playing piano, etc.). Although even when I'm reclusive, I usually like to be around others (like reading in a food court). When it involves other people who are making the plans, honestly, I like to know whether we ARE doing something or not, so I'm not waiting in anticipation, but I don't care WHAT we do. I prefer not to have anything 'set in stone'. I like to be with people who are flexible. I don't like it when someone is domineering AT ALL. Not just in terms of schedules, but controlling me in how I should be acting. If someone tells me to reign it in, I'll resent them. DON'T FENCE ME IN! 

4.) I love my friends and family. I love meeting people, and talking with strangers, just because I love to know about others, though I appreciate adequate time for myself and pursuing my interests. I love poetry and art. Writing. Karaoke. I think they are great expressions of the self and soul. In terms of writing, sometimes I won't realize I am feeling a certain thing until it is plainly in front of my face. Elucidation of feeling through poetry and writing is extremely cathartic for me, and thus it's important to my well-being. On a side note, poetry almost becomes a puzzle for me too, where I like to work at turning certain words and phrases, and then, BAM, it's also complex feelings and insights. 

5.) I can find humor in almost any situation. Humor is really my default mode of communication. It's a bit of a coping method too, but it's also a default, and it's my go-to in most circumstances. I like to joke around with others and playfully tease my friends, but dislike hurting anyone outright. I'm into playful banter up the ying-yang. 
* *




Which also means anus.


----------



## Silent Theory

BatFlapClap said:


> ctopus:
> 1.) I'll give everyone a chance, no matter who they are. I love people and like to get to know others on a deep level. Especially their idiosyncrasies, glimpses into their imaginations, what makes them tick. In relationships and friendships, and even on a more basic level of interaction with strangers, more than anything, I like to know the truth about others, even if it is unflattering. I'll respect someone more if they present their true selves to me, flaws and all, as opposed to a diluted, or insincere version of themselves. I appreciate multifacetedness and openness. I understand that people are scared sometimes to show who they are. Or they fall into the whole 'social script'/social expectations thing. I get it, but it frustrates me sometimes. That being said ... cough ehem ehem urmm ... I could definitely be more open about my feelings sometimes, rather than internalizing everything up the wazoo. Which apparently means anus. When I'm going through the hardest things in my life, I withdraw and hide away.
> 
> Also, in terms of truth-seeking, while I consider myself a caring and compassionate person, I need to know all sides of a situation before I'll feel completely comfortable deciding how I feel. It's like Sailor Moon: I stand for Justice, Truth, and Love. (And tater tots. And cats. And 80's synthpop.)
> 
> 2.) If I've upset someone that I really care about, it'll eat away at me. I hurt my best friend's feelings recently, and angered her. After the fact, I was sitting in the car with her, and I could feel her steeliness, and while it wasn't stated, I knew every single one of my transgressions. I felt awful, and wanted to resolve the issue then and there, but she needed time to cool down, which I respected and understood. The period between when we reconciled (which we did), and the conflict was absolutely terrible! I remembered every single hurt I'd ever carried out against her, and I called my mom, and my mom essentially said, "There have been plenty of times when the shoe was on the other foot, and she has been inconsiderate of your feelings. And you've been friends for years, and this'll pass" which it did -- I guess the truth is that I consider all sides until it comes to me, then I tend to be a bit unfair on myself, even if I felt I did deserve it in this instance. My memory also happens to be at its best when I'm self-flagellating or rehashing missteps. (Me on any given day: "What was that person's name again?" "When is that concert again?") (Me when self-criticizing: "You said that to that person on the 10th of July, 1997, and that's why they think you smell. Obviously") Thanks, brain!
> 
> 3.) It's all or nothing for me in terms of plans, when I take the reins. I'll either like to do EVERYTHING, and will overbook myself (Thai food with friends, musical sing-a-longs in the park AND Karaoke in one day), or "nothing" which is just me being more reclusive (spending time with my SO at home, reading, writing, playing piano, etc.). Although even when I'm reclusive, I usually like to be around others (like reading in a food court). When it involves other people who are making the plans, honestly, I like to know whether we ARE doing something or not, so I'm not waiting in anticipation, but I don't care WHAT we do. I prefer not to have anything 'set in stone'. I like to be with people who are flexible. I don't like it when someone is domineering AT ALL. Not just in terms of schedules, but controlling me in how I should be acting. If someone tells me to reign it in, I'll resent them. DON'T FENCE ME IN!
> 
> 4.) I love my friends and family. I love meeting people, and talking with strangers, just because I love to know about others, though I appreciate adequate time for myself and pursuing my interests. I love poetry and art. Writing. Karaoke. I think they are great expressions of the self and soul. In terms of writing, sometimes I won't realize I am feeling a certain thing until it is plainly in front of my face. Elucidation of feeling through poetry and writing is extremely cathartic for me, and thus it's important to my well-being. On a side note, poetry almost becomes a puzzle for me too, where I like to work at turning certain words and phrases, and then, BAM, it's also complex feelings and insights.
> 
> 5.) I can find humor in almost any situation. Humor is really my default mode of communication. It's a bit of a coping method too, but it's also a default, and it's my go-to in most circumstances. I like to joke around with others and playfully tease my friends, but dislike hurting anyone outright. I'm into playful banter up the ying-yang.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also means anus.


1. Fe and Ni 
2. Fe, Ni, and Ti 
3. Fi and Si?
4. Fe, Ni, and Ti
5. Not sure if function related, but could be a form of extroversion 

I can relate to most of what you wrote as well as the way in which you wrote it. However, I did not relate to, what seems to me, your leaning towards socialization and extroversion. I noted a strong use of Fe, Ni, and Ti, which leads me to type you as xNFJ but I think ENFJ would be most accurate as it seems through this post, that you may be Fe-dominant.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

1. People usually think I'm a pretty laid back person, which is something I don't understand. I'm very rigid and demanding.

2. Since my teenage years I became a tougher person. I've been through a lot of shit in my life, which makes me think few things are capable of really affecting me. Crisis don't scare me at all.

3. I'm a private person, and generally I don't feel like talking.

4. I always try to be kind and understanding and I'm really open-minded to new things, I try to keep my ears wide open to everything. I absorb and grasp new ideas very quickly. I'm able to absorb things and then organize them systematically, rationally. 

5. Unfortunately I'm very cynical and skeptical about the world and people in general.


----------



## Lakigigar

1. Judger
2. Se -> the need to adapt in the world and show strength
3. Thinker
4. Hard to type, see a bit of everything. Don't know what you tried to say here. Most things are pretty logical, vast majority of all people is understanding or wants to believe that of theirselves. Last sentence is Ti
5. Thinker. (but also pretty vague), you seem aware of the fact you don't like that what is a sign of Fi (and i have the same thing).

I think Ti > Se. ISTP. Also see some signs of ISTJ, would love to hear another 5 sentences  or a type thread because i saw you typed as an INTJ.

I want to type a girl i know

- She wants to do krav maha (fighting)
- She likes action movies
- She likes tornadoes (just like me), but is concerned about the climate (just by me). That's the reason why we know each other
- She already tried cannabis at young age, and she is a rebel. She saids that she also is reactive
- She loves extreme sports that are active and challenging


----------



## confusedasheck

Lakigigar said:


> 1. Judger
> 2. Se -> the need to adapt in the world and show strength
> 3. Thinker
> 4. Hard to type, see a bit of everything. Don't know what you tried to say here. Most things are pretty logical, vast majority of all people is understanding or wants to believe that of theirselves. Last sentence is Ti
> 5. Thinker. (but also pretty vague), you seem aware of the fact you don't like that what is a sign of Fi (and i have the same thing).
> 
> I think Ti > Se. ISTP. Also see some signs of ISTJ, would love to hear another 5 sentences  or a type thread because i saw you typed as an INTJ.
> 
> I want to type a girl i know
> 
> - She wants to do krav maha (fighting)
> - She likes action movies
> - She likes tornadoes (just like me), but is concerned about the climate (just by me). That's the reason why we know each other
> - She already tried cannabis at young age, and she is a rebel. She saids that she also is reactive
> - She loves extreme sports that are active and challenging


I suck at this.

Your friend:
1. Se
2. Se
3. Ti?
4. I honestly think this applies to every type.
5. Se

xSTP
_____________
1. I slip on words all the times and combining words togethers. It happens so frequently, its ridiculous.
2. I cannot feel music deeply, I just like the feeling and it makes me imagine many things.
3. I tend to look back at an argument and think of what I could've said.
4. I like to make believe me and then say I'm joking. It leads people to not believe me anymore.
5. Simple games are better than very complicated games with many rules. It defeats the purpose and I would't even remember any of the rules.


----------



## BatFlapClap

Thanks for taking the time to read and type, @Lumosaria! I feel all over the map, really! The only thing I am sure of is that I'm a feeling type. You've given me some food for thought! I knew I preferred Ti over Te, but wasn't sure if I utilized Ni versus Ne or Fe versus Fi. I generally type as an XNFP, but there are some inconsistencies, such as the preference towards Ti, and the consistent use of Ni. Eep!  

Thanks again!


----------



## Adena

@confusedasheck lmao, awesome username!

1. Ne/lack of Te? Maybe?
2. Ne/Ti perhaps.
3. Si but everyone does that to some extent.
4. Troll hahaha.
5. Ti. 

xNTP for you!

~~~~~

1. When talking about the movie Inside Out my friends told me my dominant feeling is Joy. I could see it at first, but thinking about it I felt like it isn't my primary emotion. When I asked my friends why they think I'm Joy, they said because "I'm caring, responsible, kinda bossy, etc." and I said... That's not Joy. That's being a dominant emotion xD So we've come to the conclusion that whatever emotion I am, I'm simply dominant. I personally think I'm disgust 
2. I can spend extended periods of time alone, and I can spend extended periods of my time socializing. I don't mind either way.
3. I have to keep myself active. I do exercise at least 3 times a week and feel bad if I don't. Plus, I enjoy it!
4. Once I decide to do something that is importnat to me, I'll do it no matter what. I play piano for 10 years now and I'm pretty good despite not being naturally musically talented, for example. I'm a hard worker.
5. My natural talents are drawing and linguistics (languages and creative writing).


----------



## Silent Theory

BatFlapClap said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read and type, @Lumosaria! I feel all over the map, really! The only thing I am sure of is that I'm a feeling type. You've given me some food for thought! I knew I preferred Ti over Te, but wasn't sure if I utilized Ni versus Ne or Fe versus Fi. I generally type as an XNFP, but there are some inconsistencies, such as the preference towards Ti, and the consistent use of Ni. Eep!
> 
> Thanks again!


No problem at all! I've had some confusion with those functions as well, so I can understand how it could be tough to pin down. From what I've learned so far (and I don't have a complete grasp yet) is that getting a better understanding of the cognitive functions and at least trying to determine your primary and auxiliary functions is the most efficient way to figure out your type.

Do you find that you are focused more externally on the people around you, how they feel, how your decisions will affect them, etc.? 
Or are you more focused more on your internal experience, what you value, and how decisions will make you feel?

Alternatively...

Do you focus more on all of the possibilities that exist in the world, connections between ideas, and overarching patterns? 
Or do you focus more on the big picture, synthesize ideas, and make sense of abstract concepts?


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

@Adena
1. Being emotional and dominant strikes me as Fe
2. I suppose that's extroversion, an introverted would mind spend too much time socializing
3. That could be related to extroversion and/or sensing
4. Judger (I'm a pianist too)
5. That could be any type... Stereotypes say this is a NF thing though.

I'd risk to say you're either ESFJ or ENFJ. Do you think it makes sense?



Lakigigar said:


> 1. Judger
> 2. Se -> the need to adapt in the world and show strength
> 3. Thinker
> 4. Hard to type, see a bit of everything. Don't know what you tried to say here. Most things are pretty logical, vast majority of all people is understanding or wants to believe that of theirselves. Last sentence is Ti
> 5. Thinker. (but also pretty vague), you seem aware of the fact you don't like that what is a sign of Fi (and i have the same thing).
> 
> I think Ti > Se. ISTP. Also see some signs of ISTJ, would love to hear another 5 sentences  or a type thread because i saw you typed as an INTJ.


Since you asked, here are some five more sentences. 

1. I'm a compulsive thinker.

2. I avoid being bossy and dominant, I usually simply take care of my own life without interfering in anything. However, once in a leadership position I may become quite demanding.

3. I'm not an emotional person. But I've been through many emotional rollers in the past ten years. So, sometimes I don't want to listen to people's problems at all but I know how hard some things might be so I seek to be understanding.

4. I'm very serious and a bit uptight, because of that I've been accused of not having sense of humor.

5. Self knowledge is something I take really seriously.

Also, here's my "type me" thread: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/797026-whats-my-type.html Feel free to comment.


----------



## ai.tran.75

@Dental Floss Tycoon 

1. Te - since ti isn't compulsive 
2. I feel like this would be perceiving - but perhaps more of a thing a Pi Dom would say 
3. Fi 
4. Not function related but I figure it'll be low feeling 
5. Fi 

I see a lot of fi and Te - however your Te is more prominently use than fi -
So according to this post 
Intj or istj 
---------------------------------------------------type my best guy friend 

1. He's extremely outgoing and charismatic and easy to talk to - however he has a tendency to disappear for a while and then pop up out of nowhere - he's quite content with being alone or socializing 
2. He lives by a work hard play hard kinda rule - he's extremely hard working - enjoys work and is quite dedicated ( he runs a foreign working business) however once it's time to relax he will party hard 
3. He's quite carefree and optimistic - he doesn't demand anything from anyone and regardless how bad life gets - his car blowing up or crashing - breaking an arm - getting rejected etc he bounce back quickly and laughs at it 
4. He goes along with the flow and doesn't get weird out by my random sense of humor - in fact he play onto it and banters back making the story even funnier and crazier 
I claimed him as my new bff the first time I met him bc we get along so well and be pretty much became my best guy friend - we still call each other " hey there new bff" even though we've been friends for 8 years 
5. He is extremely picky when it comes to finding love- he's a lady's man and girls fawn over him ...however he tells me after a date or 2 he can tell whether or not there will be a future with a girl and often time there isn't anything wrong with the girl but it's just he doesn't see it working long term - hence he was single until he turned 29 by choice


----------



## Ominously

1. Fe. leaning towards introversion
2. Judging?
3. Fe-Ti
4. Ne
5. Ti?

I'm thinking ENTP. (sorry if I'm wrong)

---

1. I get so scared of roller coasters, riding bikes (don't worry, i know how to ride a bike), or swimming (idk how to swim), because I'm not very adept at physical activities and I can easily imagine how it might go wrong. 

2. When I was younger, I decided to explain my ideal Utopia to my aunt. When she tried to add more ideas to it, I became snappy because it was MY OWN UTOPIA.  I literally spent the whole day explaining how it would be like to her lol.

3. I always over-prepare. At the end of school, I always have to go to my locker and take home more books just in case. Otherwise, if I do miss something, I would feel very guilty and be hard on myself.

4. Whenever I'm at a social event such as a sleepover, I get upset when people are on their phones the whole time. They're defeating the whole purpose of sleepovers; it's meant for sleeping, watching movies together, or just talking with each other. So, I rarely get on my friend when I'm over a friend's house because that would be rude.

5. I don't feel that I'm very true to myself. I often imagine a different person that I aspire to be in the future or the present and I attempt to put on fake perceptions of myself because I NEED to be "something".


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Ominously said:


> 1. I get so scared of roller coasters, riding bikes (don't worry, i know how to ride a bike), or swimming (idk how to swim), because I'm not very adept at physical activities and I can easily imagine how it might go wrong.
> 
> 2. When I was younger, I decided to explain my ideal Utopia to my aunt. When she tried to add more ideas to it, I became snappy because it was MY OWN UTOPIA.  I literally spent the whole day explaining how it would be like to her lol.
> 
> 3. I always over-prepare. At the end of school, I always have to go to my locker and take home more books just in case. Otherwise, if I do miss something, I would feel very guilty and be hard on myself.
> 
> 4. Whenever I'm at a social event such as a sleepover, I get upset when people are on their phones the whole time. They're defeating the whole purpose of sleepovers; it's meant for sleeping, watching movies together, or just talking with each other. So, I rarely get on my friend when I'm over a friend's house because that would be rude.
> 
> 5. I don't feel that I'm very true to myself. I often imagine a different person that I aspire to be in the future or the present and I attempt to put on fake perceptions of myself because I NEED to be "something".


New at typing, so I'll try. 

1. Not Se-dom or Se-aux... I think. "How it might go wrong" is Ne or Ni. Maybe if you give an example of how it is like in your thoughts? 
2. I don't really know. Sorry...
3. Same as number two. 
4. Fe, I think. 
5. "I don't feel that I'm very true to myself" is maybe Fe, but it can also be Fi, because teenagers. "I often imagine a different person that I aspire to be in the future or the present" is maybe an N type, and maybe Ni. 

I think maybe INFJ or ENFJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ominously said:


> 1. Fe. leaning towards introversion
> 2. Judging?
> 3. Fe-Ti
> 4. Ne
> 5. Ti?
> 
> I'm thinking ENTP. (sorry if I'm wrong)
> 
> ---
> 
> 1. I get so scared of roller coasters, riding bikes (don't worry, i know how to ride a bike), or swimming (idk how to swim), because I'm not very adept at physical activities and I can easily imagine how it might go wrong.
> 
> 2. When I was younger, I decided to explain my ideal Utopia to my aunt. When she tried to add more ideas to it, I became snappy because it was MY OWN UTOPIA.  I literally spent the whole day explaining how it would be like to her lol.
> 
> 3. I always over-prepare. At the end of school, I always have to go to my locker and take home more books just in case. Otherwise, if I do miss something, I would feel very guilty and be hard on myself.
> 
> 4. Whenever I'm at a social event such as a sleepover, I get upset when people are on their phones the whole time. They're defeating the whole purpose of sleepovers; it's meant for sleeping, watching movies together, or just talking with each other. So, I rarely get on my friend when I'm over a friend's house because that would be rude.
> 
> 5. I don't feel that I'm very true to myself. I often imagine a different person that I aspire to be in the future or the present and I attempt to put on fake perceptions of myself because I NEED to be "something".


I think you're on track  I'm debating between estp or Entp for him- definitely an ti aux 

1. Inferior Se 
2. This sounds fi 
3. Te- Ni
4. Fe 
5. Ni- fe 

Infj - I think your Ni is very prominent


----------



## INFJenNiFer

@ai.tran.75 Wait... so I do type someone right? LOL! 

Did you change your type to 'unknown' on purpose? 

As for me... look at my questionnaire in http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ce-all-i-dont-want-leave-my-type-unknown.html.

I'll take five things from it. 

*1) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*

I don't know what you mean about this, but maybe... everyday life at home? My mom and dad said that when they asked me to do something, I have to do it right away, because I'll probably forgot about it soon after. (Because I was too stuck in my head. LOL.) 

*2) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I like talking about the subjects that interests me. Like anime. 

*3) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I'm actually quite stressed out right now. There's this thing in my school that when you want to do your music assessment, you have to take lessons. I played piano since I was 4, but since I didn't take piano lessons, but violin (for only one year), I have to play violin for my music assessment. And I've got a month left. How am I supposed to do this? 

What I do is... I dwell in sadness, for a little while. I'll try to find the light in the situation. In this music case, here's what I thought: "I will get an A for this. I'll prove to [the teachers] that I can do it]! I'll practice every day for at least an hour. At the two-week holiday I will practice for two hours or longer!" 

When I do practice, though, the sound is far from what I expected, and I sometimes come back to being stressed. But then I suddenly remember that time when I got As for all music tests, even though I'm put in a class where the teacher doesn't really teach me (because the class is full and I have to study by myself in another class). Though it's in the past, and it might not be the same in the future, I do try really hard that time, right? So I feel that I can do it again. 

*4) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

I really, really would go and watch my favorite show, but then I'll feel bad for my friends, so I'll go with them instead. I'll probably tell them, though, that, "Hey! You should have told me sooner!"

*5) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

Which project do you mean? Last week we have this event (I'm part of a committee). We're brainstorming ideas for a cultural activity where lots of students will want to participate. I'm really not good at brainstorming things. I only came up with some ideas that I got from a similar event in my old school and some basic ideas which everyone has thought of. But I think those basic ideas will bore people, and knowing the students in my school, they are more likely to not come. So I asked my friends and classmates, "What cultural activities do you want to see at [event name]?" There's when I got the ideas. And really, what couldn't be better than asking the target what they want? That's the way to make everyone want to come and have fun!


----------



## Jimmy

Hahaha, this thread makes me giggle piggle, it should be called @Ominously @INFJennifer keep listing things, while @ai.tran.75 responds 

you're all troopers btw, haha, you go gurls!


----------



## RaisinKG

me want more people to c dis page


----------



## Ominously

@INFJennifer For my 1st fact, when I said "I imagine how it might go wrong", I usually just think of one huge scenario and how the events would process.... My thoughts usually go like, "This WILL happen then this will happen then this then this then I'll die..." The series of events are all connected. Hope that makes sense. 

---

1. I can get distracted very easily. The other day, my mom was telling me how I should act at a party or whatever, and I kept nodding my head to ACT as if I understood what she was saying. But in reality, I was in my own little head, not focusing on her (sigh... I know this is bad  ) I even asked her some random question that was unrelated to what she was saying. As you can imagine this really, annoyed her..

2. I cry very easily when I watch a sad scene in a movie.

3. I have hard time saying no when my friends make plans to hangout. Sometimes, I usually try to make up excuses (ex: my family have to go out to dinner a certain day.)

4. I can easily watch the motivations of others. For instance, my friend had changed her voice a certain way in order to fit in with a new group.

5. I'm often called a "drama queen" because I exaggerate my feelings a lot. But most of the time, it's just because I'm trying to be funny.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

ISFP.

1. If I could eliminate my need for sleep to create more time for myself, I would. 

2. I am prone to developing psychosomatic illnesses (physical ailments due to stress and mental disorders).

3. I hate getting off topic. 

4. I gave comedy a go but later discovered that I'd make a better writer instead of an actor. 

5. I have very limited interests and only have extensive knowledge in about two subjects (math and music). I'm not a well-rounded person.


----------



## Ominously

acidicwithpanic said:


> ISFP.


May I ask why you think that? Just curious.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Ominously said:


> May I ask why you think that? Just curious.


I don't doubt that you could be an INFJ, it's just that your descriptions remind me of an ISFP I knew. I was thinking that they sounded like some of the INFP's in my life as well.


----------



## Silent Theory

acidicwithpanic said:


> ISFP.
> 
> 1. If I could eliminate my need for sleep to create more time for myself, I would.
> 
> 2. I am prone to developing psychosomatic illnesses (physical ailments due to stress and mental disorders).
> 
> 3. I hate getting off topic.
> 
> 4. I gave comedy a go but later discovered that I'd make a better writer instead of an actor.
> 
> 5. I have very limited interests and only have extensive knowledge in about two subjects (math and music). I'm not a well-rounded person.


1. Introversion
2. Inferior sensing function and strong intuition 
3. Ni and Te
4. Inferior Se?
5. Ni

INTJ

1. I am relatively unconventional and prefer to work against the grain. However, I have some odd attachments to ways of doing things and at times my husband will suggest I try something a different way and I will stubbornly refuse to do it his way and continue to do it my way. I don't think it's a refusal of his idea but instead a rebuke of some form of control (Must. do. things. my. way.) If I have thought something through at length, it is going to be difficult to change my mind unless someone offers a view I haven't consider (which is unlikely). 
2. I adore J.R.R. Tolkien's writing style and thoroughly enjoy becoming lost in the worlds he creates. In fact, I enjoy losing myself in various fantasy worlds and much prefer those to my current reality which I often find to be dull. Give me fairies, dragons, elves, magic, adventure, etc. and my mind could be entertained infinitely. 
3. It annoys me when people follow along with the majority like sheep and don't take a minute to consider what they are following. Though I can understand how this can be, I wonder how it is possible that some followers can seem so blind as if they have not contemplated, reflected, or considered alternative views and differences of opinion. 
4. A cool summer night under the stars with my husband, conversing about all of the complexities of life and those questions that are beyond our reality is an idyllic moment for me.
5. When I listen to people speak, I am constantly dissecting every word, theory, logic, concept, etc. that they bring up and quickly find inconsistencies in their statements. Depending on the error, I will decide to bring up (must be a significant error) but most of the time I keep quiet and sigh internally.


----------



## confusedasheck

Lumosaria said:


> 1. Introversion
> 2. Inferior sensing function and strong intuition
> 3. Ni and Te
> 4. Inferior Se?
> 5. Ni
> 
> INTJ
> 
> 1. I am relatively unconventional and prefer to work against the grain. However, I have some odd attachments to ways of doing things and at times my husband will suggest I try something a different way and I will stubbornly refuse to do it his way and continue to do it my way. I don't think it's a refusal of his idea but instead a rebuke of some form of control (Must. do. things. my. way.) If I have thought something through at length, it is going to be difficult to change my mind unless someone offers a view I haven't consider (which is unlikely).
> 2. I adore J.R.R. Tolkien's writing style and thoroughly enjoy becoming lost in the worlds he creates. In fact, I enjoy losing myself in various fantasy worlds and much prefer those to my current reality which I often find to be dull. Give me fairies, dragons, elves, magic, adventure, etc. and my mind could be entertained infinitely.
> 3. It annoys me when people follow along with the majority like sheep and don't take a minute to consider what they are following. Though I can understand how this can be, I wonder how it is possible that some followers can seem so blind as if they have not contemplated, reflected, or considered alternative views and differences of opinion.
> 4. A cool summer night under the stars with my husband, conversing about all of the complexities of life and those questions that are beyond our reality is an idyllic moment for me.
> 5. When I listen to people speak, I am constantly dissecting every word, theory, logic, concept, etc. that they bring up and quickly find inconsistencies in their statements. Depending on the error, I will decide to bring up (must be a significant error) but most of the time I keep quiet and sigh internally.


1. Ni.
2. Ti.
3. Not sure what to say here.
4. Ti, I could see Ne playing in here too.
5. Ni/Ti

Hmmm, I would say you're an INTx.

_____________________
1. Sometimes, I hate typing on this forum because what if I mistype someone, they will hate me forever!
2. I am terrible with secrets, I talk to other friends about it. I do not mean to tell other people. :x
3. Abstract topics are fun to talk about, but some of the stuff is kind of irrelevant. Why would I need know
4. I get picky with my clothing, not because people will see me wearing awful clothing, but make an assumption I have bad taste.
5. I find topics learning about how the current criminal justice system works very boring. However, when the professor applies how it affect it could affect civilians, I get on my seat and think about it.


----------



## shazam

1. I used to go to the gym sometimes twice a day everyday.
2. Didn't do well in school.
3. I've played every sport you could imagine.
4. I'm getting a motorcycle.
5. I work outdoors.


----------



## Silent Theory

@confusedasheck, I am easily disguised as an INTx and idolize those types but don't quite fit. As far as your type goes, I noticed predominantly Fe in your responses and an auxiliary sensing function, possibly Si. Your post in general strikes me as ESFJ. 
@spidershane, definitely Se-dom! ESxP, but leaning towards ESTP based on stereotypes.


----------



## ai.tran.75

spidershane said:


> 1. I used to go to the gym sometimes twice a day everyday.
> 2. Didn't do well in school.
> 3. I've played every sport you could imagine.
> 4. I'm getting a motorcycle.
> 5. I work outdoors.


Working out - don't care for book knowledge and athletic I'm guessing estp or istp 

Hmm lemme try listing facts that are not function related and see where it goes 

1. I got mistaken for a ghost haunting my neighborhood a few years back - rumor was that there was a pale skinny ghost floating around in a white night gown - I found out I was a ghost when one of my neighbor tapped my back and screamed for dear life when she saw me then said " omg Ai - it's only you " 
2. I hate statistic with a passion 
3. I hate the rain however I love thunderstorms and lightning 
4. My favorite flower is daisies or sunflower when I was younger bc I can pluck off all the petals and play he loves he loves me not with it 
5. Tim Lincecum from the SF Giants bought me a green tea latte and rice crispy treat once - I teased him and asked if he was high - little did I know that he was a famous baseball player until the barrister told me after he left ( this was before the Giants won the World Series )


----------



## INFJenNiFer

ai.tran.75 said:


> Working out - don't care for book knowledge and athletic I'm guessing estp or istp
> 
> Hmm lemme try listing facts that are not function related and see where it goes
> 
> 1. I got mistaken for a ghost haunting my neighborhood a few years back - rumor was that there was a pale skinny ghost floating around in a white night gown - I found out I was a ghost when one of my neighbor tapped my back and screamed for dear life when she saw me then said " omg Ai - it's only you "
> 2. I hate statistic with a passion
> 3. I hate the rain however I love thunderstorms and lightning
> 4. My favorite flower is daisies or sunflower when I was younger bc I can pluck off all the petals and play he loves he loves me not with it
> 5. Tim Lincecum from the SF Giants bought me a green tea latte and rice crispy treat once - I teased him and asked if he was high - little did I know that he was a famous baseball player until the barrister told me after he left ( this was before the Giants won the World Series )


How am I supposed to type this? Okay, hmm... *searches for stereotypes and hopes to find a connection* (But I know your type, so... let's just try!)

1. N because ghost hunting seems like what a N type will do. 
2. 'Dislike dealing with data'? INFP? 
3. Extrovert because introverts are more likely to dislike loud sounds (thunderstorms).
4. Sounds like an INFP. I don't know, it just sounds like what an INFP would do. 
5. Teased a stranger? Extrovert? 

So... you are an N type, and though you share some INFP traits, I think you're an ENFP, because of number three and five. 

It's your type, too, isn't it? LOL. 

As for me... look at my questionnaire in http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ce-all-i-dont-want-leave-my-type-unknown.html No one types me when I posted this below, so I'll try again.

I'll take five things from it. 

*1) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*

I don't know what you mean about this, but maybe... everyday life at home? My mom and dad said that when they asked me to do something, I have to do it right away, because I'll probably forgot about it soon after. (Because I was too stuck in my head. LOL.) 

*2) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I like talking about the subjects that interests me. Like anime. 

*3) How do you act when you're stressed out?
*
I'm actually quite stressed out right now. There's this thing in my school that when you want to do your music assessment, you have to take lessons. I played piano since I was 4, but since I didn't take piano lessons, but violin (for only one year), I have to play violin for my music assessment. And I've got a month left. How am I supposed to do this? 

What I do is... I dwell in sadness, for a little while. I'll try to find the light in the situation. In this music case, here's what I thought: "I will get an A for this. I'll prove to [the teachers] that I can do it]! I'll practice every day for at least an hour. At the two-week holiday I will practice for two hours or longer!" 

When I do practice, though, the sound is far from what I expected, and I sometimes come back to being stressed. But then I suddenly remember that time when I got As for all music tests, even though I'm put in a class where the teacher doesn't really teach me (because the class is full and I have to study by myself in another class). Though it's in the past, and it might not be the same in the future, I do try really hard that time, right? So I feel that I can do it again. 

*4) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

*I really, really would go and watch my favorite show, but then I'll feel bad for my friends, so I'll go with them instead. I'll probably tell them, though, that, "Hey! You should have told me sooner!"

*5) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

Which project do you mean? Last week we have this event (I'm part of a committee). We're brainstorming ideas for a cultural activity where lots of students will want to participate. I'm really not good at brainstorming things. I only came up with some ideas that I got from a similar event in my old school and some basic ideas which everyone has thought of. But I think those basic ideas will bore people, and knowing the students in my school, they are more likely to not come. So I asked my friends and classmates, "What cultural activities do you want to see at [event name]?" There's when I got the ideas. And really, what couldn't be better than asking the target what they want? That's the way to make everyone want to come and have fun!

Oh, and @The Four Toed Creed, you changed your username!


----------



## Jimmy

@INFJennifer, that I did, you gots me! Just like to keep everyone on their toes ya know  It's too long though, so imma change it once that month you gotta wait is up, so watch this space!


----------



## leictreon

@INFJennifer this will be fun.

1) Looks like either dom Ni with inf Se or Fi-Ne with nonexistent Se. 
2) Hmmm, more individualistic.This suggest your judging function is introverted. So, Ji.
3) Seems like Fi looking for Si or Ni help. 
4) Hmmmmm... this is acually more Fe but might also be an Enneagram 9 thing.
5) Don't know about it. Might suggest aux Ne not being developed enough, or you having aux Se instead of Ne. But 1 makes the latter unlikely.

So, you seem more IxFP, enneagram 9, slightly leaning towards INFP. I might be wrong though.

--------------------------------------

Now it's my turn.

1) I tend to overindulge myself on pleasures and forget about "duty"
2) Telling me how to live my life is a surefire way to make me angry
3) I hate conflict but if I have to be blunt I'll be blunt
4) I actually hate disorder but I'm too lazy to organize stuff
5) I can't stand stuff such as patriotism or nationalism.


----------



## ixwolvesix

1. Firstly I am super organized (most of the time, yes I have my bursts of being highly disorganized but after a day or two in mess I have to clean things) When I clean things, I sort things by type then sub type then I would fold things all neat and tidy. 
2. I am highly creative, I always think outside of the box. I write so I think of new ideas and new worlds to create. I also like to draw, sing, dance and all that. (My avatar is of a drawing I had made) 
3. I am introverted to the extreme, I do talk to people if I have to for school or for work but other than I avoid contact with others. I guess the people I can talk to freely are my parents but thats because I am an only child and well they are my parents of course. I am though very social on the internet and through text. 
4. I have a habit of knowing too much about a topic for example I want to learn about a certain current event, I do not just read one or two articles but I watch and read as much as I can. I even write down notes and all that too if I am super into the topic. 
5. I analyze everything to the tee, I remember facts and details easily and sometimes I can remember things that are so small in detail that most people would not notice. I know if a little thing has moved in a placement and I cannot stand when things are not in order. 

-there


----------



## ixwolvesix

INFJ 
(i think could be wrong)


----------



## Wisteria

leictreon said:


> @INFJennifer this will be fun.
> 
> 1) Looks like either dom Ni with inf Se or Fi-Ne with nonexistent Se.
> 2) Hmmm, more individualistic.This suggest your judging function is introverted. So, Ji.
> 3) Seems like Fi looking for Si or Ni help.
> 4) Hmmmmm... this is acually more Fe but might also be an Enneagram 9 thing.
> 5) Don't know about it. Might suggest aux Ne not being developed enough, or you having aux Se instead of Ne. But 1 makes the latter unlikely.
> 
> So, you seem more IxFP, enneagram 9, slightly leaning towards INFP. I might be wrong though.
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Now it's my turn.
> 
> 1) I tend to overindulge myself on pleasures and forget about "duty"
> 2) Telling me how to live my life is a surefire way to make me angry
> 3) I hate conflict but if I have to be blunt I'll be blunt
> 4) I actually hate disorder but I'm too lazy to organize stuff
> 5) I can't stand stuff such as patriotism or nationalism.


ENFP



ixwolvesix said:


> 1. Firstly I am super organized (most of the time, yes I have my bursts of being highly disorganized but after a day or two in mess I have to clean things) When I clean things, I sort things by type then sub type then I would fold things all neat and tidy.
> 2. I am highly creative, I always think outside of the box. I write so I think of new ideas and new worlds to create. I also like to draw, sing, dance and all that. (My avatar is of a drawing I had made)
> 3. I am introverted to the extreme, I do talk to people if I have to for school or for work but other than I avoid contact with others. I guess the people I can talk to freely are my parents but thats because I am an only child and well they are my parents of course. I am though very social on the internet and through text.
> 4. I have a habit of knowing too much about a topic for example I want to learn about a certain current event, I do not just read one or two articles but I watch and read as much as I can. I even write down notes and all that too if I am super into the topic.
> 5. I analyze everything to the tee, I remember facts and details easily and sometimes I can remember things that are so small in detail that most people would not notice. I know if a little thing has moved in a placement and I cannot stand when things are not in order.
> 
> -there


_type the person above_
1. Any type can be organized but in myers briggs that would suggest Judging. 2. In mbti that probably means N if you are interested in imaginative hobbies. 3. Socially introverted 4. Researching a topic heavily makes me think of Te, so that would be TJ with cognitive functions and possibly T in Mbti. 5. Thinker is most likely from this statement. Wanting everything to belong to a certain place could be Si. So overall:
Jungian: ISTx and MBTI: INTJ. Those are just guesses
--------------------------------------------------------------

These things are about someone I know. Anon so there is no bias
1. The most generously selfish person I know. lol. They either do favors for everyone else or do whatever they want depending on the day.
2. Relies on others opinions more than their own.
3. They always want to make themselves or others feel comfortable when at home. 
4. Tends to rant about how important it is to be healthy
5. Behaves according to person they are talking to. I often see them as fake, because the things they say to others doesn't usually align with what they really feel, they make conversation to get along.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Wisteria said:


> 1. The most generously selfish person I know. lol. They either do favors for everyone else or do whatever they want depending on the day.
> 2. Relies on others opinions more than their own.
> 3. They always want to make themselves or others feel comfortable when at home.
> 4. Tends to rant about how important it is to be healthy
> 5. Behaves according to person they are talking to. I often see them as fake, because the things they say to others doesn't usually align with what they really feel, they make conversation to get along.


1. Could be anyone.
2. Mmm... Fe?
3. Could be anyway.
4. S type? Or maybe an extroverted N? INs usually don't really pay attention to their health. 
5. Fe. 

Could be ExFJ. Might be more of an ESFJ. 

*1) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
*
The first one. 

*2) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I prefer one-on-one communication. I think before I speak. 

*3) I have no idea if someone flirts to me. I thought they were just being kind, but then two of my classmates say, "He's totally flirting!" and I'll be like, "What?" *

*4) Whenever I met new people, it's a hit or miss for me when remembering their names. Sometimes I know what their name is after just an encounter, but sometimes I don't really remember the names of the people with difficult pronunciation.*

*5) I'm not good at brainstorming.*


----------



## Mange

I love comedy. 

I like to spend most of my time alone

I love swimming in the ocean

I enjoy keeping pets and always have

I like to travel. My dream would be the ability to pick up and go anywhere in the world on a whim.


----------



## Diamante

Based on that I would probably say ISFx, not sure though. 

1. I have sixteen different folders for different types of pictures on my computer. Sorted so that I can find what I'm looking for quickly.
2. I'm terrible at remembering birthdays but I can still memorize my school-schedule, test-dates etc. not using a calendar and/or a physical schedule. 
3. I can seem rather reserved at times but when I start talking to people I find it easy to keep a conversation going. During some conversations I also prefer to listen instead of talking, I don't like when people I talk to doesn't listen to me so that I have to repeat myself. 
4. I can't stand debts; I hate being indebted to someone and I hate when people owe me. I also don't like borrowing stuff; I want to own without being indebted. 
5. When I get a question I don't know the answer to I usually search my mind for knowledge that could give an answer to the question but it sometimes feel like I draw a blank if I don't find knowledge that could give me an answer/a guess and I have to come up with something. 

Not sure if five was clear enough, hopefully you'll get what I mean.


----------



## Ominously

1. Ti..?
2. Low Si
3. leaning towards introversion, I think
4. Low Fe
5. Ne-Si

I would say xNTP.

---

1. I'm very hard to apporach when you first meet me because I usually have a blank face because I look like I'm constantly thinking. 

2. I have a like-dislike relationship with people. I'm very interested in how people function, how they live their daily lives, and I'm curious to see if I can find anything "different" within a certain person. But when I go outside into the real world (basically when I'm out of my head lol) everybody looks the same to me. I want to get to know people, but I don't really feel like it when everything just looks.... similar (personality wise) within each and every person.

(Hope that makes sense.)

3. To other people (aka my classmates), I think I seem very lonely. When we're all walking together in a group to... let'say PE, I'm always in the back. It could be just because I'm slow to recognize everything around me when we go from place to place. Like I said in one of my thoughts, I'm a deep thinker who's not very aware of the external world at times.

4. Although I'm not very connected to the external world as I should be, that doesn't mean I don't have any interaction with it at all. I truly care about how others around me are feeling, and I want to make sure they're okay. For example, I was at a party last night and my friend didn't feel comfortable there. I stuck with her when she told the "hostess" she had to go and call home. I simply asked if she was okay, let her explain, and wanted to make sure she got home safely.

5. I have a strong connection with my dreams and wonder if they any meaning to them or if they will impact my life in some way.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

1. Introverted dominant function.
2. Gosh I don't know. Fi?
3. INxx.
4. Fe.
5. Ni?

INFx.



Ominously said:


> 1. I'm very hard to apporach when you first meet me because I usually have a blank face because I look like I'm constantly thinking.
> 
> 2. I have a like-dislike relationship with people. I'm very interested in how people function, how they live their daily lives, and I'm curious to see if I can find anything "different" within a certain person. But when I go outside into the real world (basically when I'm out of my head lol) everybody looks the same to me. I want to get to know people, but I don't really feel like it when everything just looks.... similar (personality wise) within each and every person.
> 
> (Hope that makes sense.)
> 
> 3. To other people (aka my classmates), I think I seem very lonely. When we're all walking together in a group to... let'say PE, I'm always in the back. It could be just because I'm slow to recognize everything around me when we go from place to place. Like I said in one of my thoughts, I'm a deep thinker who's not very aware of the external world at times.
> 
> 4. Although I'm not very connected to the external world as I should be, that doesn't mean I don't have any interaction with it at all. I truly care about how others around me are feeling, and I want to make sure they're okay. For example, I was at a party last night and my friend didn't feel comfortable there. I stuck with her when she told the "hostess" she had to go and call home. I simply asked if she was okay, let her explain, and wanted to make sure she got home safely.
> 
> 5. I have a strong connection with my dreams and wonder if they any meaning to them or if they will impact my life in some way.


My turn, because my previous post is ignored XD

1) I find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group rather than making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself. 

2) I prefer one-on-one communication. I think before I speak. 

3) I have no idea if someone flirts to me. I thought they were just being kind, but then two of my classmates say, "He's totally flirting!" and I'll be like, "What?" 

4) Whenever I met new people, it's a hit or miss for me when remembering their names. Sometimes I know what their name is after just an encounter, but sometimes I don't really remember the names of the people with difficult pronunciation. 

5) I'm not good at brainstorming.


----------



## ai.tran.75

INFJennifer said:


> 1.
> 
> 1) I find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group rather than making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself.
> 
> 2) I prefer one-on-one communication. I think before I speak.
> 
> 3) I have no idea if someone flirts to me. I thought they were just being kind, but then two of my classmates say, "He's totally flirting!" and I'll be like, "What?"
> 
> 4) Whenever I met new people, it's a hit or miss for me when remembering their names. Sometimes I know what their name is after just an encounter, but sometimes I don't really remember the names of the people with difficult pronunciation.
> 
> 5) I'm not good at brainstorming.


1. Fe
2. Ill lean more towards introvert on this one - unsure which kind 
3. Not type related but I'll lean towards introvert 
4. This sounds Ne 
5. Feeling 

Isfj or infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Type this guy:

* *





1. I am a person who views the world according to how I feel about it. I don't like the excitement of the present moment, preferring to withdraw within my own self, and prefer staying at my own home, so I can be a bit reluctant to try out new activities that seem dangerous.

2. I am a person with a lot of ideas, and I generally notice possibilities in my external environment, and I like to brainstorm and even am good at it, and tries to figure out the potential of other people in their future. This extends even to my speaking style, which is highly metaphorical and figurative rather than literal and direct. 

3. I tend to personalize my memories and experiences, even though I don't lead with them. Overtime, I have built a vast storehouse of internal experiences that I may sometimes refer to, especially when it comes to predicting what may happen in future events.

However, it's also obvious that a part of me is firmly rooted in what happened in the past, since I can't let go of my happy memories with my long dead best friend.

4. At my worst, I am cruel, sadistic, and care very little for others, even though in more personal conversations with people I hold dear, it's obvious I am a loving person. When stressed, I get overly critical of other people, try to organize everything around me in a primitive, haphazard manner, and tend to call people "stupid" or "idiots" without any logical basis. I never really have much of a plan for the future either, nor am I good at strategizing with others. 

5. I wear my heart on my sleeve, and I always ask myself about how I feel about something first and foremost.


----------



## Ominously

flourine said:


> Type this guy:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am a person who views the world according to how I feel about it. I don't like the excitement of the present moment, preferring to withdraw within my own self, and prefer staying at my own home, so I can be a bit reluctant to try out new activities that seem dangerous.
> 
> 2. I am a person with a lot of ideas, and I generally notice possibilities in my external environment, and I like to brainstorm and even am good at it, and tries to figure out the potential of other people in their future. This extends even to my speaking style, which is highly metaphorical and figurative rather than literal and direct.
> 
> 3. I tend to personalize my memories and experiences, even though I don't lead with them. Overtime, I have built a vast storehouse of internal experiences that I may sometimes refer to, especially when it comes to predicting what may happen in future events.
> 
> However, it's also obvious that a part of me is firmly rooted in what happened in the past, since I can't let go of my happy memories with my long dead best friend.
> 
> 4. At my worst, I am cruel, sadistic, and care very little for others, even though in more personal conversations with people I hold dear, it's obvious I am a loving person. When stressed, I get overly critical of other people, try to organize everything around me in a primitive, haphazard manner, and tend to call people "stupid" or "idiots" without any logical basis. I never really have much of a plan for the future either, nor am I good at strategizing with others.
> 
> 5. I wear my heart on my sleeve, and I always ask myself about how I feel about something first and foremost.


I don't even have to analyze their functions. OBVIOUS INFP.


----------



## ai.tran.75

flourine said:


> Type this guy:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am a person who views the world according to how I feel about it. I don't like the excitement of the present moment, preferring to withdraw within my own self, and prefer staying at my own home, so I can be a bit reluctant to try out new activities that seem dangerous.
> 
> 2. I am a person with a lot of ideas, and I generally notice possibilities in my external environment, and I like to brainstorm and even am good at it, and tries to figure out the potential of other people in their future. This extends even to my speaking style, which is highly metaphorical and figurative rather than literal and direct.
> 
> 3. I tend to personalize my memories and experiences, even though I don't lead with them. Overtime, I have built a vast storehouse of internal experiences that I may sometimes refer to, especially when it comes to predicting what may happen in future events.
> 
> However, it's also obvious that a part of me is firmly rooted in what happened in the past, since I can't let go of my happy memories with my long dead best friend.
> 
> 4. At my worst, I am cruel, sadistic, and care very little for others, even though in more personal conversations with people I hold dear, it's obvious I am a loving person. When stressed, I get overly critical of other people, try to organize everything around me in a primitive, haphazard manner, and tend to call people "stupid" or "idiots" without any logical basis. I never really have much of a plan for the future either, nor am I good at strategizing with others.
> 
> 5. I wear my heart on my sleeve, and I always ask myself about how I feel about something first and foremost.


1. Low use of Ne
2. Ne
3. Si 
4. I'm guessing inferior Te
5. Feeling 

I see a lot of Si and Ne - I'm unsure on which one is stronger however he's definitely a feeler I'm confused on whether its fi or fe though since #1 points to introvert feeling however the fear of going out and not wanting to try thing makes me think low use of Ne(bc Ne isn't as fearful to explore in higher position ) and #5 points to Fi since its individual base 

I'm guessing infp or isfj


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Type my sister.

1. She likes going to new places and likes adventure. 
2. She likes start new projects but ended up not finishing them. She likes to play video games but end up not finishing them because she lost interest in them.
3. She likes to do things quickly as long as it's finished. 
4. She is shy around new strangers and doesn't have a lot of friends. She doesn't like it when someone watches what she's doing and hides it. (It's nothing embarrassing too.)
5. Whenever I talked with loud voice she always asked me to be quiet because people might see us as weird people (but there's no one around!) But when someone greets us, I greet them back and do some small talk (though I dreaded it) but my sister just tells me to stop talking to the stranger and play with her (in another language).


----------



## ai.tran.75

serenay13bp said:


> To type the above (im not pro at this): ENTP
> 
> 
> ----
> 5 things about me:
> 1. i'm good at planning things quickly
> 2. my handwriting is messy
> 3. i'm respectful of different people
> 4. public speeches are fun to me
> 5. if i was at a theme park i'll try to ride every single scary ride there


1. In the moment - perceiving 
2. Not type related 
3. Not type related either but since you use the word respectful and include people I'll lean towards feelings 
4. Not type related but extrovert 
5. Se 

According to this post - since extrovert sensing is the only thing I can gather 
ESFP or estp 

Type my friend 

1. She's extremely empathetic and is a great listener - she never give advice on how one should think or feel but rather just listen and ask the right question for you to come to your own conclusion
2. She's very handy and artistic - she can sew...do ceramic ...and draw quite well, however she tells me that she cannot create anything on her own - she just imitates really well 
3. She loves singing and dancing and tend to listen to have a preference of music over lyrics - she's more into modern music like pop and r&b 
4. She doesn't like surprises - and she has an intense fear of rejection ...she prefer to know things ahead of time 
5. She used to be extremely shy and introverted all the way up until she met her fiancé ...she would hide herself behind casual clothing and didn't open up to me until 7 years into our friendship ( and supposedly I was her bff) however after the age of 19 she became very aware of her image as in she would take hours to dress up and do her makeup and became friendlier and much warmer to everyone


----------



## leictreon

1) Fi
2) Se
3) Very Se
4) Sensing
5) Not sure...

xSFP, can't really tell if outgoing ISFP or shyer ESFP.

Type my sister:

1) She admits she's bad with details and prefers the big picture
2) She takes family values very seriously
3) She doesn't like laziness and inefficiency, and we tended to clash a lot because of that and my "lack of worry" about the future and productivity.
4) She's independent and doesn't like depending on others, and she considers hard work and dedication as the most important things in life
5) She has an enterpreneuring mentality, always looking for chances, and she tends to be domineering and bossy.


----------



## ai.tran.75

leictreon said:


> 1) Fi
> 2) Se
> 3) Very Se
> 4) Sensing
> 5) Not sure...
> 
> xSFP, can't really tell if outgoing ISFP or shyer ESFP.
> 
> Type my sister:
> 
> 1) She admits she's bad with details and prefers the big picture
> 2) She takes family values very seriously
> 3) She doesn't like laziness and inefficiency, and we tended to clash a lot because of that and my "lack of worry" about the future and productivity.
> 4) She's independent and doesn't like depending on others, and she considers hard work and dedication as the most important things in life
> 5) She has an enterpreneuring mentality, always looking for chances, and she tends to be domineering and bossy.


1. Ne 
2. Si 
3. This sounds Te 
4. Te 
5. Te 

I'm guessing estj


----------



## INFJenNiFer

leictreon said:


> Type my sister:
> 
> 1) She admits she's bad with details and prefers the big picture
> 2) She takes family values very seriously
> 3) She doesn't like laziness and inefficiency, and we tended to clash a lot because of that and my "lack of worry" about the future and productivity.
> 4) She's independent and doesn't like depending on others, and she considers hard work and dedication as the most important things in life
> 5) She has an enterpreneuring mentality, always looking for chances, and she tends to be domineering and bossy.


 @Ominously Don't... make... me... cry! :sad: *cries internally* 

1) N.
2) Si.
3) Te.
4) Te.
5) Isn't it obvious? It's Te again!

ExTJ. 

Type me again. 

1. I love symbolism. When I watch movies I always like to spot the symbolism. 
2. I feel more at ease if everyone's happy. I like to find harmony in a group. I hate it when my mother and father are arguing. Just make up already... 
3. I care about people's opinions. If I were to create an event, I'm going to interview people and see what they like. That being said, if someone says I'm cold, I wouldn't act cold. I would show how a nice person I am to change their minds. (I wouldn't tell them in their face, though. I'll just show them and gradually they'll realize it.) If someone says I'm a nice person, well, I'll be blushing and thank them. 
4. I like ENFPs, ENTPs, and INTJs. So adorable. 
5. My mom wants me to be a doctor. I would be a doctor to make her happy, but... should I do it? After all, I really can't see myself as a doctor. I see myself as something else (won't tell what it is). I decided I will do that something else, but I'm afraid to tell my mom because she would be really sad.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Ni/Si depending on the type of symbolism
2. Fe
3. Fe
4. Not type related.
5. Ti

Probably an ExFJ.

1. I'm not particularly fond of people who are too reckless and impulsive.

2. I'm poor with details seeing as I always overlook something. I always look at the big picture by default.

3. I like to mess around with other people, make fun of them, use nicknames, poke fun at them, but only if I don't damage them emotionally in the long term. 

4. In addition to my laziness (Probably one of my defining characteristics), I can get carried away with my dispassion for pretty much anything, and even in things I am eager to do, I experience very little energy. Generally, I either can't feel things intensely at all, or I overreact to them (A simple, small, poke and my body will overreact)

5. I usually drink up information, recognize patterns and determine what will happen in the future because of those said patterns, and usually IRL, I'm talking about an idea I have.


----------



## confusedasheck

flourine said:


> 1. Ni/Si depending on the type of symbolism
> 2. Fe
> 3. Fe
> 4. Not type related.
> 5. Ti
> 
> Probably an ExFJ.
> 
> 1. I'm not particularly fond of people who are too reckless and impulsive.
> 
> 2. I'm poor with details seeing as I always overlook something. I always look at the big picture by default.
> 
> 3. I like to mess around with other people, make fun of them, use nicknames, poke fun at them, but only if I don't damage them emotionally in the long term.
> 
> 4. In addition to my laziness (Probably one of my defining characteristics), I can get carried away with my dispassion for pretty much anything, and even in things I am eager to do, I experience very little energy. Generally, I either can't feel things intensely at all, or I overreact to them (A simple, small, poke and my body will overreact)
> 
> 5. I usually drink up information, recognize patterns and determine what will happen in the future because of those said patterns, and usually IRL, I'm talking about an idea I have.


1. i can see this as Si.
2. Ne
3. Fe
4. I'm not sure what to type this as...
5. Ne
xNTP
_____________
1.I always unmotivated, sometimes I just wonder if I have a purpose. 
2. I do not mind working in the same environment for a long period of time but I would appreciate if it did change. I oddly do not mind packing dishes, but putting cut chicken pieces into a bag for 2hours is very discomforting. 
3. When people talk too much, I zone out and say "oh really?" constantly.
4. I am easily embarrassed when friends see me at work, and they start screaming my name. It just makes me feel awkward.
5. My roommate eats my food and he thinks I do not know that. I do not initiate the problem because I figured I'll just tolerate him for a year.


----------



## Dream Walker

confusedasheck said:


> 1. i can see this as Si.
> 2. Ne
> 3. Fe
> 4. I'm not sure what to type this as...
> 5. Ne
> xNTP
> _____________
> 1.I always unmotivated, sometimes I just wonder if I have a purpose.
> 2. I do not mind working in the same environment for a long period of time but I would appreciate if it did change. I oddly do not mind packing dishes, but putting cut chicken pieces into a bag for 2hours is very discomforting.
> 3. When people talk too much, I zone out and say "oh really?" constantly.
> 4. I am easily embarrassed when friends see me at work, and they start screaming my name. It just makes me feel awkward.
> 5. My roommate eats my food and he thinks I do not know that. I do not initiate the problem because I figured I'll just tolerate him for a year.


You seem sad that you haven't found something that makes your heart sparkle in the night. (1) You are looking for deep meaning in your inner world.(1,2) You are concerned where the future will progress, and you take comfort ordering things. It kinda brings you tranquil sorta of simplistic sense of peace where you don't have to think of the people in the world. (1,3) As the people around you aren't the most deep sort of people in fact you might be wondering why they don't see simplest of logic. 

I going say INFJ.


Okay my turn, you ready for it

* *Leadership *-I am often thought of as the leader before a group is even made. Strangers and friends are attracted to visionary intellect that seems to bring everything together into plan that can be execute in a matter of mins. (Improvising planner) While I can make do with items at hand to form a plan, the humans who execute the plan while have to make do with the bullet points and some about details. (I don't micro-manage)

* *Mannerisms *- People often compliment me on my smile and beautiful eyes and gather around me for my warm personality. I am often come to for console though unfortunately for them I don't make emotion connections very well. Now don't get wrong... I can fake it using my perception analysis skills, but you might find my advice a bit harsh or cold especially if emotional out pour is extended pass my limits. 

* *Human Relationships* - I love supporting, absorbing and exploring knowledge this is what gives me meaning. I find art shows, tech conferences, bookshops, and institutions of learning the best places to be me, while the rest is a chore. While am at these places, I like being around a small group of people and discussing the topics at hand, while I find myself naturally drifting to being at the center of attention. Though if the group expands, I find my self drifting away nexus as I don't do well in front of the large group especially those in rows. People find me shy, timid and quiet in front of large groups even if I don't mean to be, in fact I shot my self in the foot and volunteer for these jobs. Overall, I would say I am energized by the thoughts of people, and my voice seems to be loudest in small groups of friends or strangers, while it becomes meek in front of expansive crowds. 

* *Other *- I like to make logic and human connections of external world. *People *have found me quite perceptive to getting to the truth of things which leads them to sometimes *say *I *blunt, but never mean*. In that note, most people I have found to say that I take criticism. well, as I tend to build from it.

* *Other *-While most people find me be *pure, honest, and bit naive*, I find myself being closer to be darker... maybe something called dark purity. While I find myself *easily and happily helping people* events... my thoughts of their demise come just as easily sometime later during the day. Certainly, I used to think of saving the earth, but now past my younger days.... I can only think deconstruction.After all, wouldn't it be fun to try again?  Okay... I wouldn't really do it, but I might just get rid of all the humans.Okay, so what I said is in many more words then necessary, I am savior to humankind and destroyer of humans. 

* _My thoughts are faster thn output, so sometimes miss spell or entirely miss words ( breaking the rules here  ) _

P.S Bullet points make more sense as it's unordered list.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

1. Ne?
2. Si...? 
3. N type? Fe?
4. Introvert?
5. Fe.

IxFJ. 



confusedasheck said:


> 1.I always unmotivated, sometimes I just wonder if I have a purpose.
> 2. I do not mind working in the same environment for a long period of time but I would appreciate if it did change. I oddly do not mind packing dishes, but putting cut chicken pieces into a bag for 2hours is very discomforting.
> 3. When people talk too much, I zone out and say "oh really?" constantly.
> 4. I am easily embarrassed when friends see me at work, and they start screaming my name. It just makes me feel awkward.
> 5. My roommate eats my food and he thinks I do not know that. I do not initiate the problem because I figured I'll just tolerate him for a year.


Some people actually see me as ISFJ? Hmm... Please type me! (Don't worry about ESTP under my username because it's just a test if people actually type me without looking at my type first.

1. I don't like open ended stories. (Devil Survivor 2 I'm looking at you...)

2. I hate doing chores. I just don't show it because my parents will be angry if I do -_- I won't mind if I'm in a happy mood.

3. I don't want to appear as if I'm dictating people when I'm asking someone to help me. 

4. I zone out most of the time. I tried not too during class, but I still do that occassionally. Can't help it!

5. I like to look at connections. I might not be good at brainstorming but this is one of the ways I came up with ideas. I have a lot of examples, but I can't remember a good one right now.


----------



## Dream Walker

XSFJ

Nothing to really say if you lean either way, but you might fall under introversion for energy requirement with mention inner happy and your classic passive personality around people.The fact, you don't even mention being around people is another good sign too. Nothing says you even lean towards any of N types in fact each point says no I am not especially number five on the list just enforces that you don't belong there so lets move on. I can see you need emotional conclusion and harmony that abides by your set of internal principles so a SF if strong here. Your are just not one of the *p*erecievers with you number five ... if so obvious that it almost glares at me as such *I am going with ISFP *as my final conclusion.

Pushing mind down back on the list as was missed by unfortunate timing. 






> Okay my turn, you ready for it
> 
> * *Leadership *-I am often thought of as the leader before a group is even made. Strangers and friends are attracted to visionary intellect that seems to bring everything together into plan that can be execute in a matter of mins. (Improvising planner) While I can make do with items at hand to form a plan, the humans who execute the plan while have to make do with the bullet points and some about details. (I don't micro-manage)
> 
> * *Mannerisms *- People often compliment me on my smile and beautiful eyes and gather around me for my warm personality. I am often come to for console though unfortunately for them I don't make emotion connections very well. Now don't get wrong... I can fake it using my perception analysis skills, but you might find my advice a bit harsh or cold especially if emotional out pour is extended pass my limits.
> 
> * *Human Relationships* - I love supporting, absorbing and exploring knowledge this is what gives me meaning. I find art shows, tech conferences, bookshops, and institutions of learning the best places to be me, while the rest is a chore. While am at these places, I like being around a small group of people and discussing the topics at hand, while I find myself naturally drifting to being at the center of attention. Though if the group expands, I find my self drifting away nexus as I don't do well in front of the large group especially those in rows. People find me shy, timid and quiet in front of large groups even if I don't mean to be, in fact I shot my self in the foot and volunteer for these jobs. Overall, I would say I am energized by the thoughts of people, and my voice seems to be loudest in small groups of friends or strangers, while it becomes meek in front of expansive crowds.
> 
> * *Other *- I like to make logic and human connections of external world. *People *have found me quite perceptive to getting to the truth of things which leads them to sometimes *say *I *blunt, but never mean*. In that note, most people I have found to say that I take criticism. well, as I tend to build from it.
> 
> * *Other *-While most people find me be *pure, honest, and bit naive*, I find myself being closer to be darker... maybe something called dark purity. While I find myself *easily and happily helping people* events... my thoughts of their demise come just as easily sometime later during the day. Certainly, I used to think of saving the earth, but now past my younger days.... I can only think deconstruction.After all, wouldn't it be fun to try again?  Okay... I wouldn't really do it, but I might just get rid of all the humans.Okay, so what I said is in many more words then necessary, I am savior to humankind and destroyer of humans.
> 
> * _My thoughts are faster thn output, so sometimes miss spell or entirely miss words ( breaking the rules here  ) _
> 
> P.S Bullet points make more sense as it's unordered list.


----------



## Mathildegirl

1. I am very loyal and it takes a lot before I end a friendship or relationship.

2. I think that people are incredible interesting and I remember often small details about them. 

3. I love the idea of ​​getting a husband and children and I am looking very much forward to become pregnant.

4. I often find that there is too much evil and selfishness in the world and I have an idea how to change it.

5. I am very romantic and can be in love with the same person for several years. But I can be so in love that I avoid the person and do not dare talk to him.

6. I'm really good at writing essays in school, which is about expressing opinions and feelings. And also see things from all points of view.

7. I want peace and are not happy about injustice.

8. If I have spoken to many people in a day and had great fun, I have a hard time falling asleep because it all is so overwhelming.

9. I have a broad taste of music and like almost all music.

10. I need people around me, but sometimes time alone to recharge.

Sorry i wrote too many things. Hope it will help you guessing my type


----------



## ColdWindsRising

Ok, I want to try this. I'm not sure how the functions of my type manifest, and would be interested to see with which functions you identify the following traits. Thanks to everyone who's willing to help.

1) I'm not that good making practical decisions. i easily feel threatened when other people are convincing me to do something with good arguments. I generally want to take my time for everything and decide for myself. I often don't feel comfortable defending my choices.
2) I'm bad at small talk and courtesies (I never know what to put on a birthday card for example). But of all my friends, I'm the one who is most comfortable talking about deeper emotions, both my own and others'. And I enjoy it.
3) I believe everything should be allowed to be questioned. I have a feeling there is no right and wrong. I do believe in a higher power like God, and in some way or another, I believe in destiny as well as free will.
4) I like to talk about abstract concepts, philosophical ideas and my view of the world (if that doesn't sound too pretentious). But I don't often talk with other people about this, because when you talk about it, you don't just have to think about the ideas itself, but also about how to put this, something I don't find easy.
5) I often get distracted. While I should be studying, I spend a lot of time looking out the window, watching my thoughts float by. Only when the deadline is near, I start working very hard and want everything to be taken care of very soon.

I know I've crammed a lot of information in these five points. I'm pretty convinced of my type, but I'd like to know which characteristic is typical for which cognitive function.


----------



## ColdWindsRising

@Mathildegirl

I'll try. I don't have much experience, but in this case, I had a pretty strong feeling about this.

I think your answers scream Fe: especially numbers 1, 2, 3, 4 and 7. I'm convinced this is your dominant functions.
Because you obviously take joy from concrete things that happen rather than thoughts (3), you're good at remembering details (2) and you strongly feel you want to be active (4), you are probably S over N.

Needing time to retreat is not exlusive for introverts.

That would make you an ESFJ in my eyes. Does this seem probable to you?


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Dream Walker said:


> XSFJ
> 
> Nothing to really say if you lean either way, but you might fall under introversion for energy requirement with mention inner happy and your classic passive personality around people.The fact, you don't even mention being around people is another good sign too. Nothing says you even lean towards any of N types in fact each point says no I am not especially number five on the list just enforces that you don't belong there so lets move on. I can see you need emotional conclusion and harmony that abides by your set of internal principles so a SF if strong here. Your are just not one of the *p*erecievers with you number five ... if so obvious that it almost glares at me as such *I am going with ISFP *as my final conclusion.
> 
> Pushing mind down back on the list as was missed by unfortunate timing.


Ah, I see. Thank you for your insight roud: 

I don't think I have Fi. I like being around people, and I feel more at ease on external world harmony. Which is why I felt really uneasy when my parents are arguing, even though it had nothing to do with my internal values. A lot of people have typed me as a Fe user so I have no confusion with my Fe vs Fi and Ti vs Te. 

You can't know a person's personality by just five facts, though XD

I answered a questionnaire over here, so you can take a look :happy: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-want-leave-my-type-unknown.html#post27311866

As for your personality...

1. Te and Ni?
2. Thinker. 
3. Introvert and N type. 
4. Obvious Te.
6. Ni. 

INTJ. Your type said INTP? I could be wrong then XD


----------



## INFJenNiFer

ColdWindsRising said:


> Ok, I want to try this. I'm not sure how the functions of my type manifest, and would be interested to see with which functions you identify the following traits. Thanks to everyone who's willing to help.
> 
> 1) I'm not that good making practical decisions. i easily feel threatened when other people are convincing me to do something with good arguments. I generally want to take my time for everything and decide for myself. I often don't feel comfortable defending my choices.
> 2) I'm bad at small talk and courtesies (I never know what to put on a birthday card for example). But of all my friends, I'm the one who is most comfortable talking about deeper emotions, both my own and others'. And I enjoy it.
> 3) I believe everything should be allowed to be questioned. I have a feeling there is no right and wrong. I do believe in a higher power like God, and in some way or another, I believe in destiny as well as free will.
> 4) I like to talk about abstract concepts, philosophical ideas and my view of the world (if that doesn't sound too pretentious). But I don't often talk with other people about this, because when you talk about it, you don't just have to think about the ideas itself, but also about how to put this, something I don't find easy.
> 5) I often get distracted. While I should be studying, I spend a lot of time looking out the window, watching my thoughts float by. Only when the deadline is near, I start working very hard and want everything to be taken care of very soon.
> 
> I know I've crammed a lot of information in these five points. I'm pretty convinced of my type, but I'd like to know which characteristic is typical for which cognitive function.


1. Fi.
2. IxFx.
3. Ne. 
4. Fi Ne
5. Ne. 

You are *the* INFP.


----------



## Dream Walker

Nothing was here, but blindslideness


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Dream Walker said:


> What did I do wrong to get missed not once but twice... T.T
> 
> * Pleads to crowd with cute puppy eyes
> 
> If so someone would be so kinda is elaborate on me. I would be indebted to you spiritually for helping me fix this inconsistency.
> Pushing mind down back on the list as was missed by unfortunate timing.


Actually I have replied to this XD You might skip past it. Look at post #613.


----------



## Dream Walker

O.O 

Oh forgive me this one doesn't have eyes.

Hmm interesting... I think this might be right. Let go dawdle with time and look up more with this. 
Thanks for the insight.

I might become a born again INTJ ... or should I say I would be returning home from my INTP vacation. 

Till next time folks


----------



## Ominously

@INFJennifer Aw, why would I make you cry? 

---

1. I set many milestones in my life. Right after I graduate highschool, I'm going to visit Japan (in 2020). I knew what college I was going to by the age 9. I am considering other college options, but I would like to mainly focus on a specific one.

2. When I'm stressed, I often indulge in stress-eating or listening music. Soothes my anxiety :| ...

3. (Okay here's a weird fact that's kind of hard to explain) So, I often lable certain days of the week as bad days or good days..? It's weird, I know lol. So on Tuesday, I have a higher chance of having a bad day. On Thursday (and possibly Wednesday), I have a higher chance of having a good day. I don't know why I've added this kind of meaning to the days of this week... so weird.

4. I often have a hard time motivating myself. I need the support from others in order to truly feel good about what I do.

5. I hate getting off topic.


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

- I can't see that much Ni, rather would say your Ni is low, because seeing symbolism in something where there's clearly none is more or less an expression of low intuition. Maybe SFJ.

1. I am creative and I like to express myself but more in a dark and mysterious way that a lot of people find scary.
2. I am pretty dark overall
4. I value harmony and good relationship
5. I am ambitious and have clear sattled goals, but I am also the laziest person I know.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Anonymous Disaster said:


> - I can't see that much Ni, rather would say your Ni is low, because seeing symbolism in something where there's clearly none is more or less an expression of low intuition. Maybe SFJ.
> 
> 1. I am creative and I like to express myself but more in a dark and mysterious way that a lot of people find scary.
> 2. I am pretty dark overall
> 4. I value harmony and good relationship
> 5. I am ambitious and have clear sattled goals, but I am also the laziest person I know.


1. Expressing of individuality Fi
2. Introvert 
3. Feeling 
4. Perceiving 

Ixfp - not enough information for me to grasp on where you use Se or Ne but from the example you supply Fi Dom


----------



## ai.tran.75

1. In the 8th grade I wrote a secret admire letter to my crush on the last day of school leaving my phone number - he ended up calling late that night suspecting and hoping that it's me - we talked the entire summer and when school started I no longer have romantic feelings for him - he glares at me till this day - regardless the fact I never said I wanted to be his gf 

2. I would rather drive an extra hour or walk an extra mile than be stuck in 15 minutes of traffic 

3. I'm quite friendly and versatile hence I can talk to anyone about any subject whether it's logic , ethic , sports, films, history , literature etc however i can never feign interest or emotion on any subject matters 

4. I can't tell the difference between extrovert and introvert unless it's extreme - I have a tendency to send out a calm comfort vibe - hence people have no problem opening up to me or talk to me. 

5. I'm not emotionally expressive nor do I feel things that strongly - however I do understand my emotion thoroughly and I don't mind talking about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmendricks

Guessing ENTP based on this, Type 7 - 3 seems to imply Ne, you're changeable and not particularly interested in the F-ish (although you don't reject it), and most of these points describe your interaction/relationship with people and the outside world.

Taking a turn -

1. I can't stand to carry out "autopiloty"/"scripted" tasks I've already done more than one or two times unless I can multitask - even if it's in a small way such as listening to music or Youtube audio or writing/viewing something on the side. On the flipside, my favorite tasks are ones I can feel my way through as I learn them and personalize.

2. I don't have much interest in or brain for heirarchy - I can definitely respect the heck out of someone's abilities, knowledge, etc. and defer to them where they definitely beat me out, but structured, black-and-white authority and chain of command tends to strike me as arbitrary.

3. I really admire frankness and forthright, but see abrasiveness and condescension as just _those_, not as components of "brutal honesty". (Definitely not necessary ones, anyway.)

4. While I'm not shy or conservative by any means about spending my money, I'm not super-extravagant about it, either - if I see something that catches my eye, want something for dinner that I don't already have on hand, feel like going to a show or event, etc., I'll pay whatever I need to for it without worry, but I don't seek to spend or "stock" things (I don't collect things, grab things I like or that are interesting but don't look immediately, actively attractive to me or as if they'll stay interesting for as long as I'll have them, etc.).

5. I tend to be open with facts and opinions and I won't try to smother it if I'm happy or amused about something, but if something's bothering me, I'll try to skirt it, and if I need to bring it up, I'm liable to try to deliver it either as "Oh, a funny story, by the way!" or as matter-of-factly as possible.


----------



## MaggieMay

I'm taking a stab in the dark here but you strike me as an INTJ/ENTJ. 



1. Life is much more romantic in my thoughts. I have tried to help this, but I can only think it is my way of coping with how cruel life can be. I tend to see the big picture of life, how fragile and sweet it is by how our time on earth is spent. 

2. I am fiercely protective over my family. To say I love them feels like an understatement. If someone starts something with them I suddenly become uncharacteristically defensive and will use my fists if need be to protect their honor or person even if they are in the wrong. I always encourage them, privately, to make their wrongs right though. I have been called both gentle, intense, and fiery. My temper doesn't match my temperament. 

3. People flock to me like moths with their troubles. I could be sitting in a room full of strangers and could almost guarantee you someone would sit beside me and instantly begin pouring their heart out. I have grown to love their comfortable states in doing this naturally and trusting me so institutionally with their inner wars. I listen. I hug. And I cry. 
Even though I am sometimes overwhelmed by it, I have learned to see it as a gift and if I can make the load lighter or offer advice, I will. 

4. I know things I couldn't possibly or dream them before they happen. It is one of the awkwardest and most interesting experiences life has offered me thus far. 

5. Intuition and loyalty are close words to my heart. I value loyalty nearly more than I do love because I can trust a loyal person, but honest truth is loved ones sometimes lie. I try to find the balance between the two.


----------



## Silent Theory

Schmendricks said:


> Guessing ENTP based on this, Type 7 - 3 seems to imply Ne, you're changeable and not particularly interested in the F-ish (although you don't reject it), and most of these points describe your interaction/relationship with people and the outside world.
> 
> Taking a turn -
> 
> 1. I can't stand to carry out "autopiloty"/"scripted" tasks I've already done more than one or two times unless I can multitask - even if it's in a small way such as listening to music or Youtube audio or writing/viewing something on the side. On the flipside, my favorite tasks are ones I can feel my way through as I learn them and personalize.
> 
> 2. I don't have much interest in or brain for heirarchy - I can definitely respect the heck out of someone's abilities, knowledge, etc. and defer to them where they definitely beat me out, but structured, black-and-white authority and chain of command tends to strike me as arbitrary.
> 
> 3. I really admire frankness and forthright, but see abrasiveness and condescension as just _those_, not as components of "brutal honesty". (Definitely not necessary ones, anyway.)
> 
> 4. While I'm not shy or conservative by any means about spending my money, I'm not super-extravagant about it, either - if I see something that catches my eye, want something for dinner that I don't already have on hand, feel like going to a show or event, etc., I'll pay whatever I need to for it without worry, but I don't seek to spend or "stock" things (I don't collect things, grab things I like or that are interesting but don't look immediately, actively attractive to me or as if they'll stay interesting for as long as I'll have them, etc.).
> 
> 5. I tend to be open with facts and opinions and I won't try to smother it if I'm happy or amused about something, but if something's bothering me, I'll try to skirt it, and if I need to bring it up, I'm liable to try to deliver it either as "Oh, a funny story, by the way!" or as matter-of-factly as possible.


Strong Te and Fi but don't see much Ni, so I think ENTJ.




MaggieMay said:


> I'm taking a stab in the dark here but you strike me as an INTJ/ENTJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Life is much more romantic in my thoughts. I have tried to help this, but I can only think it is my way of coping with how cruel life can be. I tend to see the big picture of life, how fragile and sweet it is by how our time on earth is spent.
> 
> 2. I am fiercely protective over my family. To say I love them feels like an understatement. If someone starts something with them I suddenly become uncharacteristically defensive and will use my fists if need be to protect their honor or person even if they are in the wrong. I always encourage them, privately, to make their wrongs right though. I have been called both gentle, intense, and fiery. My temper doesn't match my temperament.
> 
> 3. People flock to me like moths with their troubles. I could be sitting in a room full of strangers and could almost guarantee you someone would sit beside me and instantly begin pouring their heart out. I have grown to love their comfortable states in doing this naturally and trusting me so institutionally with their inner wars. I listen. I hug. And I cry.
> Even though I am sometimes overwhelmed by it, I have learned to see it as a gift and if I can make the load lighter or offer advice, I will.
> 
> 4. I know things I couldn't possibly or dream them before they happen. It is one of the awkwardest and most interesting experiences life has offered me thus far.
> 
> 5. Intuition and loyalty are close words to my heart. I value loyalty nearly more than I do love because I can trust a loyal person, but honest truth is loved ones sometimes lie. I try to find the balance between the two.


1. Ni/Ti 
2. Fe 
3. Ni/Fe 
4. Ni! 
5. Not sure but I think Fe/Ni 

INFJ, strong Ni  

Type my dad: 

1. He seeks to impose structure and order on all aspects of his life from how he goes about his day, to how he parents, to how he speaks with others, to how he spends his money, etc.
2. He is very opinionated but not the slightest bit open-minded so he can come across as rigid and dogmatic. He can become quite confrontational if someone argues a point that he has made or refutes his claim. 
3. He isn't particularly warm or affectionate, and has a pretty firm boundary of protection around himself at all times. However, when he does allow himself to be vulnerable he can be silly, funny, and loving.
4. He very much wants to appear that he is in charge, strong, capable, knowledgeable, and an "alpha male". He is insecure in this regard though he would never admit this and becomes threatened by others who possess these qualities.
5. He is traditional, conventional, and religious. Though as I mentioned above he can be close-minded, he thinks a lot about current issues and is contemplative and logical. While these seem to contradict, he explores these areas but then forms a solid and irrefutable position.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Sounds a lot like my ISTJ father, so I'll go with that.

1. Sometimes my feelings are obvious. Sometimes they're not and I have to reflect on them for some time. 

2. I don't like taking pictures for the sake of remembering and capturing memories. 

3. I don't click with most encounters well. I'm not so concerned about romantic relationships as I am with making and maintaining friendships because friendships are already hard enough.

4. I have an odd taste in pets. I've considered getting a hedgehog or snake. Giant lizards fascinate me but I know that realistically I wouldn't care much about having my own. 

5. I find most sci-fi shows/movies to be cheesy, and I don't enjoy them. I'm more interested in realism and informative forms of entertainment.


----------



## Silent Theory

@peter pettishrooms close! He's an ESTJ, but ISTJ wouldn't be surprising either. 

Next person typing, please see above


----------



## ai.tran.75

peter pettishrooms said:


> Sounds a lot like my ISTJ father, so I'll go with that.
> 
> 1. Sometimes my feelings are obvious. Sometimes they're not and I have to reflect on them for some time.
> 
> 2. I don't like taking pictures for the sake of remembering and capturing memories.
> 
> 3. I don't click with most encounters well. I'm not so concerned about romantic relationships as I am with making and maintaining friendships because friendships are already hard enough.
> 
> 4. I have an odd taste in pets. I've considered getting a hedgehog or snake. Giant lizards fascinate me but I know that realistically I wouldn't care much about having my own.
> 
> 5. I find most sci-fi shows/movies to be cheesy, and I don't enjoy them. I'm more interested in realism and informative forms of entertainment.


1.reflection makes me think Fi 
2. Lack of introvert sensing 
3. Fi or Ti 
4. Se 
5. Te 

I see a use of Fi - Te and Se in your post however I'm unsure on whether which one is your strongest suit - number 1 makes me think low on feeling however I don't think your Fi is inferior so my guess would be 
Intj


----------



## ai.tran.75

Type my mom 

1. She loves talking about politics and social issues and can go on the whole day - sometimes her talking seems like preaching and personal attack ( although it's not her intention ) which can cause people to feel uncomfortable even if they agree with her
2. She strongly believe in doing things for others and that we are set in this world to help others. She loves taking care of love ones and would go the distance to help anyone 
3. She's quite messy however she's extremely organize and when things are not in order she gets agitated. She also has a tendency to clean up if anyone besides immediate family was to visit- she hates for anyone to see that she's messy 
4. She tells me many time that it's better to be fake then blunt and if lying could make a person feel better than its ok. However from my observation of my mother I've never seen her as fake nor have I seen her much of a liar - in fact she seems quite gullible to me - just she's an extreme people pleaser 
5. She loves cooking and decorations and is very good at it - she can make any dishes ( Vietnamese , Indian , Italian , American , Chinese etc) tastes authentic and delicious and can turn any house into a beautiful home - her style is more homely vintage cottage like and she doesn't like anything modern or fusion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Je
2. High Fe
3. Fe
4. Fe
5. Se
Overall: ENFJ

1. Highly fatalistic and apathetic outlook on life. I can't bother to give my 100% in anything, and this does bug others, especially my parents, since its affecting my GPA majorly, even though I still can't even bring myself to care about it. I just think that it's all going to be useless someday. I come across as extremely lazy due to this.

2. As a side effect of my nihilism, I never really have much of a goal in life that deals with the long term. 

3. Nowadays I have very little regard, if any, for the far future. My focus is generally on the near future and what I could possibly do with it. This is probably a result of this whole future thing getting shoved down my throat for oh so long.

4. I am actually obsessed around how others view me. It's not healthy, and once it's there, it doesn't go away for a long time, even if I try to focus on something else, and this leads to me trying to make others happy even if it damages me. 

5. I frequently overexaggerate flaws and downplay redeeming qualities of other people.


----------



## Tad Cooper

flourine said:


> 1. Je
> 2. High Fe
> 3. Fe
> 4. Fe
> 5. Se
> Overall: ENFJ
> 
> 1. Highly fatalistic and apathetic outlook on life. I can't bother to give my 100% in anything, and this does bug others, especially my parents, since its affecting my GPA majorly, even though I still can't even bring myself to care about it. I just think that it's all going to be useless someday. I come across as extremely lazy due to this.
> 
> 2. As a side effect of my nihilism, I never really have much of a goal in life that deals with the long term.
> 
> 3. Nowadays I have very little regard, if any, for the far future. My focus is generally on the near future and what I could possibly do with it. This is probably a result of this whole future thing getting shoved down my throat for oh so long.
> 
> 4. I am actually obsessed around how others view me. It's not healthy, and once it's there, it doesn't go away for a long time, even if I try to focus on something else, and this leads to me trying to make others happy even if it damages me.
> 
> 5. I frequently overexaggerate flaws and downplay redeeming qualities of other people.


1) Maybe low Ti? Sounds more like depression though.
2)Ne or Se?
3)Ne or Se
4)Fe somewhere?
5) Seems like unhealthy Fe?

I'd say either ESTP or ENFJ?

Type my friend? 

1) He says things in a way which make him seem like he's saying things without thinking, but he actually thinks quite hard about what to say so he doesnt upset anyone unintentionally.
2) He tries to make sure everyone is included in everything and loves having people over to his house, going out with friends to do things, talking to people (yet says how he's an introvert and likes time alone...but then said how he hated being in a house by himself and it wouldve been terrible if not for the company of the cats that were there).
3) He has a big preoccupation with how people see him - he wants to be seen as very smart, a bit quirky etc (he's a scientist). He has a big negative reaction to being taken for granted, for people not following through, for people not noticing his work or saying his work was good etc.
4) He likes to talk about things like politics, but doesnt generally say his views on it unless asked a lot. He talks freely about video games and other things, but anything possibly sensitive he wont have an opinion on without being pushed.
5) He keeps talking about how dissatisfied he is with things in his life, how he wants to move away/get a new job etc where he's appreciated, but then complains when he goes away that it isnt 'home' and feels weird.


----------



## Ominously

1. Fe?
2. Fe
3. Fe-Ti
4. hmm.... Fe-Ne?
5. Si-Ne kind of contradicting lol

I would say ESFJ. or an ENTP with high Fe...

---

1. I admire characters I see from multiple tv shows. They inspire me to be like them someday and I often try to act as their character in real life.

2. I'm never truly satisfied with how my life is. I always want something more out of my life and have a meaning or purpose in it. I don't know exactly how to achieve that, but I always dream about a... "new life" that I could possibly have.

3. I always try to see the good in others. I try to respect everyone regardless of what others judgements may be put on a certain person.

4. I'm... a _bit_ lazy. I could literally spend a whole day on my computer, doing nothing else besides that. (( I hate physical activies with a passion  )) I'm also a bit absent-minded; I frequently misplace things and sometimes I don't see objects that are blatantly in front me (#thestruggleisreal).

5. I love discussing an in-depth idea with those I'm closest to. I want to go on hours and hours with the subject and "get to the bottom" of the subject.


----------



## leictreon

1) Fi
2) Ni
3) F
4) N
3) Definitely Ni

INFJ althought INFP is another possibility

1) I'm sensitive but I actually can't stand political correctness
2) I tend to not believe in anecdotical evidence, I need to see it myself
3) I enjoy nature and I love hiking... but I'm lazy, and where I live hiking isn't really something you'd do anyways
4) I am bored at home, I need to travel
5) I'm always full of wild ideas and dreams which probably will never come true


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Ominously said:


> 1. Fe?
> 2. Fe
> 3. Fe-Ti
> 4. hmm.... Fe-Ne?
> 5. Si-Ne kind of contradicting lol
> 
> I would say ESFJ. or an ENTP with high Fe...
> 
> ---
> 
> 1. I admire characters I see from multiple tv shows. They inspire me to be like them someday and I often try to act as their character in real life.
> 
> 2. I'm never truly satisfied with how my life is. I always want something more out of my life and have a meaning or purpose in it. I don't know exactly how to achieve that, but I always dream about a... "new life" that I could possibly have.
> 
> 3. I always try to see the good in others. I try to respect everyone regardless of what others judgements may be put on a certain person.
> 
> 4. I'm... a _bit_ lazy. I could literally spend a whole day on my computer, doing nothing else besides that. (( I hate physical activies with a passion  )) I'm also a bit absent-minded; I frequently misplace things and sometimes I don't see objects that are blatantly in front me (#thestruggleisreal).
> 
> 5. I love discussing an in-depth idea with those I'm closest to. I want to go on hours and hours with the subject and "get to the bottom" of the subject.


1. Stereotypical Fi.
2. Ni or Ne. 
3. Ne or Fe. 
4. That's me LOL. Low Se.
4. Ti? 

INFx, but more INFJ.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

leictreon said:


> 0) INFJ althought INFP is another possibility
> 1) I'm sensitive but I actually can't stand political correctness
> 2) I tend to not believe in anecdotical evidence, I need to see it myself
> 3) I enjoy nature and I love hiking... but I'm lazy, and where I live hiking isn't really something you'd do anyways
> 4) I am bored at home, I need to travel
> 5) I'm always full of wild ideas and dreams which probably will never come true


0. Most likely Ne. 
1. Feeler...
2. Err... Se/Te? 
3. Possibly Se. 
4. I'm thinking Se.
5. Ne.

You seem to have a lot of Ne/Se, so ExFP.

Type my sister, who is hard to type. 

1. She likes adventure and going to new places (like those rafting, extreme going out things). She likes to do things quickly. Doesn't care what way it's done, as long it's finished!

2. She likes to create stories and play games but never finish them, because she's bored. Her room is so messy and she likes to misplace (and lose) things. Even though there's homework the next day, she usually just play the day before and do it the day it's due. 

3. She doesn't mind firing under-performing employees, even though they've worked there for a long time. 

4. She likes to look pretty and wear pretty clothes. My mom said that she's the most fashionable. She likes to look at the trends. Like, she saw a lot of people and her friends wearing that kind of clothes, so she wanted to buy that kind of clothes. 

5. However she is very shy around people, and prefer to spend time at home. She likes to go outside when it's travelling time, though.


----------



## Forest897

INFJennifer said:


> 0. Most likely Ne.
> 1. Feeler...
> 2. Err... Se/Te?
> 3. Possibly Se.
> 4. I'm thinking Se.
> 5. Ne.
> 
> You seem to have a lot of Ne/Se, so ExFP.
> 
> Type my sister, who is hard to type.
> 
> 1. She likes adventure and going to new places (like those rafting, extreme going out things). She likes to do things quickly. Doesn't care what way it's done, as long it's finished!
> 
> 2. She likes to create stories and play games but never finish them, because she's bored. Her room is so messy and she likes to misplace (and lose) things. Even though there's homework the next day, she usually just play the day before and do it the day it's due.
> 
> 3. She doesn't mind firing under-performing employees, even though they've worked there for a long time.
> 
> 4. She likes to look pretty and wear pretty clothes. My mom said that she's the most fashionable. She likes to look at the trends. Like, she saw a lot of people and her friends wearing that kind of clothes, so she wanted to buy that kind of clothes.
> 
> 5. However she is very shy around people, and prefer to spend time at home. She likes to go outside when it's travelling time, though.


You said that your sister is difficult to type, yet I would guess ISTP, but I could be completely wrong.

Try typing me:
1. I have a strong thirst for knowledge, yet my interests constantly change because, even though I don't get bored too easily, it's difficult for me to focus and dedicate to one thing.
2. I am generally socially awkward, yet every once in a while there's a spark in me that causes me to be more outgoing around people than usual, but in either case, I am viewed as conceited about my academic intelligence, despite procrastinating on homework, and sometimes even argumentative.
3. I do not believe that rape is as serious of a crime as people believe it to be, and that people who believe rapists should spend over a decade behind bars are overly sensitive.
4. I believe that most people engage in way too many superficial conversations that do not stimulate the mind or otherwise have any lasting meaning in them.
5. When I am surrounded by other people, I feel that I am superior to them, yet every once in a while I become so insecure that it scares me.


----------



## Saros

leictreon said:


> 1) Fi
> 2) Ni
> 3) F
> 4) N
> 3) Definitely Ni
> 
> INFJ althought INFP is another possibility
> 
> 1) I'm sensitive but I actually can't stand political correctness
> 2) I tend to not believe in anecdotical evidence, I need to see it myself
> 3) I enjoy nature and I love hiking... but I'm lazy, and where I live hiking isn't really something you'd do anyways
> 4) I am bored at home, I need to travel
> 5) I'm always full of wild ideas and dreams which probably will never come true


Want to say xISP, without regard to cognitive functions

1.) Animals (cats and dogs) seem to gravitate towards me
2.) I value stoicism
3.) The last thing I watched/listened to: 



4.) I consider myself a generalist as opposed to a specialist
5.) I'm driven by instant gratification and tend to over-indulge


----------



## Ominously

((Sighhh... I literally can't figure out if I'm an INFJ or INFP  the struggle. ))
@leictreon 

1. F
2. Sensing?
3. Se?
4. Ne or Se
5. Ne

IxFP


----------



## Miss Bingley

@Saros, 
1. Fi, though I wouldn't say that's particularly type related, though Fi are (in general) more attracted to kids/animals. 
2. Lower feeling function, maybe Te>Fi
3. Not type relevant, but if I had to pick, Ne
4. Intuitive, Ne
5. inferior Se 

Overall, INFP, though the last answer may just be an anomaly. 

1. I am grossly independent. Though I am a people person, I really hate being told what to do. I like the freedom of being able to do and go wherever I want, when I want. That's why being home for the summer with my ISFJ is annoying - she very much likes to know what I'm doing all the time. 
2. I don't really value structured, traditional education. My parents constantly fear I'm going to drop out (though I won't, I need a bachelor's to get a job). This is pretty odd considering I'm pre-med, and therefore have four more year of school to go through. However, despite hating the bureaucracy and such management, I work really well within a system, and know how to 'play by the rules', so to speak. Though internally, I hate it. 
3. I emerge as a natural leader, in whatever I do. I like things done my way, and I'm excellent at persuading people to go along with the idea. 
4. I second guess myself, and what I want for my life, pretty much constantly. 
5. I have a tendency to isolate myself. I don't notice it, I'm just so wrapped up in what I'm doing that I forget to reach out to people until I notice how lonely I am.


----------



## Silent Theory

@INFJennifer 
1. Se/Te
2. I think maybe Ni, but not dominant or auxiliary 
3. Te or Ti
4. Fe
5. Introverted 

ISxP

@Saros
INFP 
@MissBingley
ExTJ


----------



## Saros

@ Miss Bingley


Miss Bingley said:


> @Saros,
> 1. Fi, though I wouldn't say that's particularly type related, though Fi are (in general) more attracted to kids/animals.
> 2. Lower feeling function, maybe Te>Fi
> 3. Not type relevant, but if I had to pick, Ne
> 4. Intuitive, Ne
> 5. inferior Se
> 
> Overall, INFP, though the last answer may just be an anomaly.
> 
> 1. I am grossly independent. Though I am a people person, I really hate being told what to do. I like the freedom of being able to do and go wherever I want, when I want. That's why being home for the summer with my ISFJ is annoying - she very much likes to know what I'm doing all the time.
> 2. I don't really value structured, traditional education. My parents constantly fear I'm going to drop out (though I won't, I need a bachelor's to get a job). This is pretty odd considering I'm pre-med, and therefore have four more year of school to go through. However, despite hating the bureaucracy and such management, I work really well within a system, and know how to 'play by the rules', so to speak. Though internally, I hate it.
> 3. I emerge as a natural leader, in whatever I do. I like things done my way, and I'm excellent at persuading people to go along with the idea.
> 4. I second guess myself, and what I want for my life, pretty much constantly.
> 5. I have a tendency to isolate myself. I don't notice it, I'm just so wrapped up in what I'm doing that I forget to reach out to people until I notice how lonely I am.


Yes, I tried to be vague. I figured there are certain keywords attached to each letter and was trying to avoid that. I was also thinking that what a person chooses to list of all things may reveal something as well. For example, my number three was witty and well-delivered, which might reveal something about my taste in entertainment as a whole. Depending on which aspects I describe I've been typed INFJ, INFP, ISTP, INTJ, and as far as the actual test goes I usually score INTP but sometimes score as those last three. 

As far as the two irrelevant listing though, I can offer these up instead: I come off as apathetic in person but passionate in writing. And, let's see...umm...Oh, I know, I can't think unless I'm in motion.
If that changes your evaluation at all.

I suppose it's only fair I do yours too then...I'm really not sure though...maybe ENFJ?


----------



## AlXXlA

I find myself in the above post but i am a INTP..

First ,i am new to this MBthingie . I took a test via FB out of boringnes ( around easter ) and was amazed how akkurate the result was.

- as a parent i struggle everyday with this unlogical situations.Children do react unlogic to everything.So i adapt it and try to explain in fitting ways. I want my kids to be selfthinking and aware of everything around.Thats in my mind everytime,often a day..so exausting.

- i want everything in efficient ways done or orderd or placed.But i have moderate chaos around me.

- judging is the first i do when i even see people the first time.they are always not acceptable in the first place but i hold on to the positive characteristics.i´ve learned that in the past five years.to have ,at least a few social contacts.

- i dont want to be this judging,only logic thinking and feeling , barely others understanding robot. i like Spock but...

- i wish i was simple.The simple and beliving persons i know are always happier than i am.They belive everything out of the tv ,they have functionally relationships. I question everything and so on..


----------



## Witch of Oreo

AlXXlA said:


> I find myself in the above post but i am a INTP..
> 
> First ,i am new to this MBthingie . I took a test via FB out of boringnes ( around easter ) and was amazed how akkurate the result was.
> 
> - as a parent i struggle everyday with this unlogical situations.Children do react unlogic to everything.So i adapt it and try to explain in fitting ways. I want my kids to be selfthinking and aware of everything around.Thats in my mind everytime,often a day..so exausting.
> 
> - i want everything in efficient ways done or orderd or placed.But i have moderate chaos around me.
> 
> - judging is the first i do when i even see people the first time.they are always not acceptable in the first place but i hold on to the positive characteristics.i´ve learned that in the past five years.to have ,at least a few social contacts.
> 
> - i dont want to be this judging,only logic thinking and feeling , barely others understanding robot. i like Spock but...
> 
> - i wish i was simple.The simple and beliving persons i know are always happier than i am.They belive everything out of the tv ,they have functionally relationships. I question everything and so on..


Definitely Ti-Fe, Fe being inferior as you seem to struggle using it, but not rejecting it. INTP or ISTP. Can't really figure out aux and tertiary functions.

Now, here we go...
1) I don't like being told what to do, and believe that I am also not qualified to tell others what to do, unless it outright violates some rules (mostly in workplace). It seems to be a trait often mistaken for indifference towards others... And I'm also fairly sure it's one of my biggest obstacles to developing leadership skills, which I do seem to feel now and then. I'm just bad at persuading and convincing to follow through with my ideas.
2) I don't dislike the idea of casual sex, but it was greatly unfulfilling to me. It felt like some kind of superficial chimera of relationship, neither friendship, nor love. An ugly blend, devoid of any depth.
3) Somehow I ended up believing that acting in your interest is selfish and bad, and acting for others' good is, well, good. It often pushes me into being very sneaky and manipulative if I want something, and it's a huge struggle for me to prevent such act. Yet, for some reason, I just won't dare to come out and say what I want. As if I don't deserve it or something. (possibly linked to point 1?)
4) I love night much more than day. Night feels more real, closer to what the true "Nature" is, bringing out the clarity of mind that is usually suppressed by mundane chores in daytime.
5) I thought I would mourn my pet's death more, but I find I just accept it as an inevitable fact of life. It was more painful to watch him in agony.


----------



## ai.tran.75

slowcoffee said:


> Definitely Ti-Fe, Fe being inferior as you seem to struggle using it, but not rejecting it. INTP or ISTP. Can't really figure out aux and tertiary functions.
> 
> Now, here we go...
> 1) I don't like being told what to do, and believe that I am also not qualified to tell others what to do, unless it outright violates some rules (mostly in workplace). It seems to be a trait often mistaken for indifference towards others... And I'm also fairly sure it's one of my biggest obstacles to developing leadership skills, which I do seem to feel now and then. I'm just bad at persuading and convincing to follow through with my ideas.
> 2) I don't dislike the idea of casual sex, but it was greatly unfulfilling to me. It felt like some kind of superficial chimera of relationship, neither friendship, nor love. An ugly blend, devoid of any depth.
> 3) Somehow I ended up believing that acting in your interest is selfish and bad, and acting for others' good is, well, good. It often pushes me into being very sneaky and manipulative if I want something, and it's a huge struggle for me to prevent such act. Yet, for some reason, I just won't dare to come out and say what I want. As if I don't deserve it or something. (possibly linked to point 1?)
> 4) I love night much more than day. Night feels more real, closer to what the true "Nature" is, bringing out the clarity of mind that is usually suppressed by mundane chores in daytime.
> 5) I thought I would mourn my pet's death more, but I find I just accept it as an inevitable fact of life. It was more painful to watch him in agony.


1. Fi
2. Not judging towards the act but only apply to yourself fi 
3. Fe 
4. Si 
5. Te 

Strong use of fi with spectrum of Si - according to this post infp

Type my friend 

1. She's willing to try anything and is always on the move- if the idea of something sound interesting to her she'll explore it every chance she gets
2. She cares deeply for humanity and close ones however she doesn't seem to understand why people are so emotional and she gets extremely annoyed when she see somebody crying or whining and perceives them as being weak 
3. She travels and party every other weekend of medical school yet still graduate at the top of her class. She can grasp onto any concept quite quickly - she's extremely book smart and at the same time she's also very witty and street smart 
4. She sprayed pepper spray into her eyes once to see if it works or not - and find it hilarious that her eyes burned 
5. She only studied for 2 months before taking her Mcats yet she scored 36 on her Mcat and was accepted to almost every medical school she applied her


----------



## Ominously

1. Ne or Se
2. Ti-Fe
3. Ne?
4. bad idea... Se...
5. Ni?

I'm thinking ExTP


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ominously said:


> 1. Ne or Se
> 2. Ti-Fe
> 3. Ne?
> 4. bad idea... Se...
> 5. Ni?
> 
> I'm thinking ExTP


Good guess she's entp


----------



## ai.tran.75

Let's see what function I use when it comes to relationship 

1. I'm not picky when it comes to entering a relationship even though it may seem so - all I need is chemistry and connection and I'm pretty much suck into saying yes ( for example my partner asked me to be his gf the second time he saw me- first time was when he found my phone and return it to me ) with that said it's extremely rare for me to feel a connection with anyone romantically 
2. I never get jealous or envious in a relationship nor am I ever needy - I choose to trust my partner and I enjoy it if my partner was to see me willingly not bc of obligation 
3. I've been cheated on before - I don't feel resentment or jealous when I found out . Just lost of trust and interest - hence it was painful for me to break up with my ex bc I knew he didn't mean to and its hard to see him hurt . Many people call me gullible for still being friends with him after the break up but from my pov he's a great person and a great friend - just not a good bf
4. I lose interest in relationship quite quickly and I tend to fall harder in the beginning than the end 
5. I've been with my istp for more than a decade - we have never engage in a loud argument and it's not bc we are tolerant people but more bc we communicate well can admit our flaws and let each other strive as individuals . Also he's usually the least of my worry and if there's one thing I'm certain of its the success of my relationship 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leictreon

1, 2, 3) Fi
4) Se or Ne
5) idk

Some kind of FP.

1) I actually believe the end justifies the means sometimes... particularly when the alternative is worse than the "bad means"
2) I'm generally passive and laid back but lately I've been pissed and I tend to have violent and revolutionary thoughts
3) I have a very hedonistic and lazy nature, but a strong sense of duty when I actually care
4) I'm constantly anxious and worried
5) I'm terrible at finding stuff, even in front of me


----------



## Monroe

1) Ne and inferior Si, looking for patterns where a bad outcome could have been prevented if...
2) Fi, Te
3) This actually sounds Se but I don't know.
4) Ne
5) I would say ENFP/INFP.

1) I love writing and hope to write something really original someday--if I can find time to finish anything. 
2) I am trying to find some new designs/inventions in electronics/tech, with the idea of improving people's life styles. 
3) In relationships, it takes a lot for me to get to know someone and I can definitely step back if trust is broken. 
4) It's hard for me to be personable 
5) My mind totally went blank when trying to think up five things really ;-)


----------



## Ominously

1. Ne?
2. Ti
3. Fe
4. Fi?
5. idk? maybe low self-awareness??? so low Fi??

I guess INxP

-


1. I care a lot about others feelings of me. I try to compromise with everyone, but I will stand up for a cause passionately if I do disagree with someone.

2. I'm not very detail-oriented and I have a hard time remembering past events/facts. Since I struggle with this, when it comes to studying I repeatedly write down an important fact for a test since my memory can be a bit bad.

3. I often wait to do things at the last minute because I never know when to feel prepared.

4. I love to get to know people when I first meet them, but I don't always know what questions to ask them to start a conversation. So, I just try smile and act accommodating as much as possible. 

5. I am on a search of finding out who I am or why I do what I do... I like to imagine what I might be like in the future.

6. I am very future-oriented. I always think about the consequences of my actions and what impact they might have. Also, ever since I was little, I have always wanted to become a doctor or at least something in the medical career. I have explored other careers within the medical field but I want to reach one that's just right and fits me well in the future.


----------



## katurian

What stood out to me in what you wrote was Fe and a lack of Si. ENFJ. 

1. I feel compelled to speak my mind even when I know I shouldn't. 

2. I have a huge amount of determination and I don't know why. It usually leads to suffering.

3. I don't feel complete if I'm not expressing myself physically.

4. I tend to be more cynical than idealistic, though I envy people who are idealistic.

5. I think people who whine over minor ailments like the flu are being babies.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

katurian said:


> What stood out to me in what you wrote was Fe and a lack of Si. ENFJ.
> 
> 1. I feel compelled to speak my mind even when I know I shouldn't.
> 
> 2. I have a huge amount of determination and I don't know why. It usually leads to suffering.
> 
> 3. I don't feel complete if I'm not expressing myself physically.
> 
> 4. I tend to be more cynical than idealistic, though I envy people who are idealistic.
> 
> 5. I think people who whine over minor ailments like the flu are being babies.


1. Fi?
2. Not related to type, but maybe Ni-Te? 
3. Se.
4. Not an NF.

Number three suggest you have dominant or auxiliary Se. From the information you gave me it doesn't seem that you have Fe. xSFP.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

1. Please, please, please do NOT a) say 'ahhh!' because of a hurt body part near me, b) show me a video of knives cutting through people, because it hurts me too... 

2. When I receive a test and I got the mark that I didn't expect, I will ask 'what did I do wrong'?

3. My sister sometimes asks me for help but she sounds really whiny. I told her, "You can ask for help, but please just use a normal tone of voice." It just sounds like she's moody and angry, you know? I don't want people to think that about her. 

4. My dad, please learn to have some fun too. I know the stuff I do occasionally might not be useful for me in the future, but sometimes I need to have fun, too. My dad (ESTJ) thinks that I should only do things that are useful... I never told him about learning Japanese or MBTI because he didn't think it's useful, LOL. 

5. Haha, I can't think of anything else to write.


----------



## Ominously

Well this thread is bit inactive. It was my favorite... 

1. Fe
2. Ti..?
3. Fe
4. Ti

xxFJ based on this.

Hopefully we can get this thread back on track, so I'll give my facts.

1. Even though I care about how others feel about me, I never really reciprocate the amount of care others give towards me and sometimes I make selfish decisions. I want people to just give and give something to me, but I forget how to care about them.

2. I'm very lazy, which causes me to have an apathetic outlook on life in. I want to do something great and wonderful with my life, but I believe we can't always get what we desire. No one really knows what the future holds.

3. I get very angry when people are trying to fit in or trying to be different too much. Both methods seem fake, because each of them are usually shoved down people's throats. It's so stupid...

4. I tend to get off-topic a lot in daily conversations, but when it comes to a topic I REALLY REALLY like, I can talk about it for hours, I'll rven ignore or get bored if someone wants to talk about something they like.

5. I tend to start new things all of the sudden (i.e learning Japanese, starting a new show, reading a new book), but then drop them quickly. I get bored so easily and it's really hard to control ;(


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Ominously said:


> Well this thread is bit inactive. It was my favorite...
> 
> Hopefully we can get this thread back on track, so I'll give my facts.
> 
> 1. Even though I care about how others feel about me, I never really reciprocate the amount of care others give towards me and sometimes I make selfish decisions. I want people to just give and give something to me, but I forget how to care about them.
> 
> 2. I'm very lazy, which causes me to have an apathetic outlook on life in. I want to do something great and wonderful with my life, but I believe we can't always get what we desire. No one really knows what the future holds.
> 
> 3. I get very angry when people are trying to fit in or trying to be different too much. Both methods seem fake, because each of them are usually shoved down people's throats. It's so stupid...
> 
> 4. I tend to get off-topic a lot in daily conversations, but when it comes to a topic I REALLY REALLY like, I can talk about it for hours, I'll rven ignore or get bored if someone wants to talk about something they like.
> 
> 5. I tend to start new things all of the sudden (i.e learning Japanese, starting a new show, reading a new book), but then drop them quickly. I get bored so easily and it's really hard to control ;(


1. Just a human being human. I care about how others feel about me seems Fe, though. 
2. I don't know. Sorry...
3. Fi? 
4. Again, just a human being human. 
5. Ne/Se?

ExxP.


----------



## Silent Theory

@Ominously 
1. Fi
2. Ti?
3. Fe
4. Ne 
5. Ne

Based on this post, ENxP.

1. I am naturally athletic, adventurous, and prone to take risks. However, these are just my tendencies and my overwhelming anxiety/inner critic usually stops me from acting on these whims.
2. As a child, I was incredibly bossy and directive at home. I would organize the types of games my brother, sister, and I would play and what adventures we would go on (I am the oldest). Though at school, I was rather quiet yet friendly, modest and humble, kind and playful. Overall, this is how I truly was and still am in life but at home, I guess I needed structure and wanted things to be done my way. 
3. When a problem needs to be solved, I won't give up until a solution is found no matter what. I find the search a challenge and I must use my intellect, analysis, and intuition to come to an efficient yet ingenious conclusion. I am also pretty good at coming up with intriguing ideas that may or may not be practical.
4. I enjoy thinking about topics at length that I'm interested in. I want to learn everything there is to know about the topic and understand it to its core. I love to analyze, find hidden meanings, dissect theories, logic, and discover symbolism.
5. My eyes and heart are always open to the needs of others whether they be strangers or family/friends. If I get the sense that someone needs help, I will be there to help them. I can typically feel when others need help before they have to ask. I enjoy helping others.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Lumosaria said:


> @Ominously
> 1. Fi
> 2. Ti?
> 3. Fe
> 4. Ne
> 5. Ne
> 
> Based on this post, ENxP.
> 
> 1. I am naturally athletic, adventurous, and prone to take risks. However, these are just my tendencies and my overwhelming anxiety/inner critic usually stops me from acting on these whims.
> 2. As a child, I was incredibly bossy and directive at home. I would organize the types of games my brother, sister, and I would play and what adventures we would go on (I am the oldest). Though at school, I was rather quiet yet friendly, modest and humble, kind and playful. Overall, this is how I truly was and still am in life but at home, I guess I needed structure and wanted things to be done my way.
> 3. When a problem needs to be solved, I won't give up until a solution is found no matter what. I find the search a challenge and I must use my intellect, analysis, and intuition to come to an efficient yet ingenious conclusion. I am also pretty good at coming up with intriguing ideas that may or may not be practical.
> 4. I enjoy thinking about topics at length that I'm interested in. I want to learn everything there is to know about the topic and understand it to its core. I love to analyze, find hidden meanings, dissect theories, logic, and discover symbolism.
> 5. My eyes and heart are always open to the needs of others whether they be strangers or family/friends. If I get the sense that someone needs help, I will be there to help them. I can typically feel when others need help before they have to ask. I enjoy helping others.


1. Se but N overwhelms. 
2. Err... Te?
3. Ti and Ne.
4. Ti. 
5. Fe. 

xNTP.


----------



## Ominously

1. I'm very awkward when it comes to showing affection to others. I can only show it if it's people I really care about (my Mom is the only person I give big hugs). When I see someone I don't know who's sad, I'll problem feel bad for them, but I'll have a huge debate inside my head if I should help them or not. If I have a feeling that they're crying for attention, I'll most likely ignore them since they're acting all phony. :/

2. I love to imagine all the things I could do in my lifetime... I'm a bit romantic and I zone out a lot during class because I'm busy fantasizing about all the potential things I could do with my life. Even though I get excited about my dreams, I don't think they'll ever come true since they are bit unrealistic which then causes me to fall into a pessimistic mode. 

3. I often question if I'm being authentic to myself or not because I often try to put up with this tough/serious exterior on myself. I can truly be myself with those I'm most comfortable with, otherwise I feel very awkward and weird when people who don't really know me see the "true me".

4. I'm very in tune with my emotions and quite private with them, yet I will only share them with my best friend or Mom when I'm a very bad mood.

5. Whenever I think of my past, I can only remember the negative and I often "relive" negative emotions I felt back then.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Ominously said:


> 1. I'm very awkward when it comes to showing affection to others. I can only show it if it's people I really care about (my Mom is the only person I give big hugs). When I see someone I don't know who's sad, I'll problem feel bad for them, but I'll have a huge debate inside my head if I should help them or not. If I have a feeling that they're crying for attention, I'll most likely ignore them since they're acting all phony. :/
> 
> 2. I love to imagine all the things I could do in my lifetime... I'm a bit romantic and I zone out a lot during class because I'm busy fantasizing about all the potential things I could do with my life. Even though I get excited about my dreams, I don't think they'll ever come true since they are bit unrealistic which then causes me to fall into a pessimistic mode.
> 
> 3. I often question if I'm being authentic to myself or not because I often try to put up with this tough/serious exterior on myself. I can truly be myself with those I'm most comfortable with, otherwise I feel very awkward and weird when people who don't really know me see the "true me".
> 
> 4. I'm very in tune with my emotions and quite private with them, yet I will only share them with my best friend or Mom when I'm a very bad mood.
> 
> 5. Whenever I think of my past, I can only remember the negative and I often "relive" negative emotions I felt back then.


1. Introverted Feeler.
2. N.
3. Shy Fi.
4. Fi.
5. I would say Si but not really. Any type can do this too. 

INFP.


----------



## shameless

> 1. I'm very awkward when it comes to showing affection to others. I can only show it if it's people I really care about (my Mom is the only person I give big hugs). When I see someone I don't know who's sad, I'll problem feel bad for them, but I'll have a huge debate inside my head if I should help them or not. If I have a feeling that they're crying for attention, I'll most likely ignore them since they're acting all phony. :/


Te/Fi axis 



> 2. I love to imagine all the things I could do in my lifetime... I'm a bit romantic and I zone out a lot during class because I'm busy fantasizing about all the potential things I could do with my life. Even though I get excited about my dreams, I don't think they'll ever come true since they are bit unrealistic which then causes me to fall into a pessimistic mode.


Sounds Ne like as far as just a lone function possibilities with no footing. (All types and functions are capable of daydreaming tho lol)



> 3. I often question if I'm being authentic to myself or not because I often try to put up with this tough/serious exterior on myself. I can truly be myself with those I'm most comfortable with, otherwise I feel very awkward and weird when people who don't really know me see the "true me".


 Its characteristically Fi description. I would like to comment again tho all types kind of have some care on being true to their self in terms of whatever drives them (even non Fi users) but this sounds like something more characteristic of an Fi user. 



> 4. I'm very in tune with my emotions and quite private with them, yet I will only share them with my best friend or Mom when I'm a very bad mood.


Fi


> 5. Whenever I think of my past, I can only remember the negative and I often "relive" negative emotions I felt back then.


Si sounding

You sound INFP judging off that. 

Me:
1. I am a perpetual peacocker, with age I have learned to be more subtle. But its like a tornado I cannot help but get swept up in. 
Haha (ok I might be spoofing myself a bit) my ego is in rapper proportions (but ok not as bad as Kanye I am not Jesus lmao)
Naw not a rapper. But whatever I excel at is usually paired with showmanship. 





2. I have some really weird code of honor or book of tactics but I do recognize its my play book. I deduct based on systematic reasoning but non the less its still subjective reasoning and assessment. In a title sort of way I relate to a position of a referee kind of role. I think I referee or coach thru processes more then I allow myself to relate directly. That does not mean I cannot or never relate to others just that how I assess is usually by stepping back and assessing. I am not swayed by subjective moral compasses I respect differences and try and find the compromise in satisfying most peoples needs in group settings. 

3. My favorite things to do is dance freestyle most genres of music. I love dance offs. Also love inline skating not so much in a stunt way more in a racing and mixed with freestyle dancing moves rather then jumps. I love speed. 

4. I have always seen myself as really down to earth but I have discovered more recent that apparently I scare the shit out of people. I just never realized how much so I guess. I have always been told by people I come off as very intimidating regardless of whether I am being serious minded or playful I come off I guess so intense (I guess even if I am barely talking lol) that I come off stuck up and aloof. I have always been told that is peoples first impression of me and later they find me way more easy going then they thought I was. Recent tho at work I was told I am scaring people. I was totally baffled by this. Because even tho I know I can get really serious and tunnel vision like and on auto pilot when my head is stuck in a task when I am not in that head space I am usually kind of playful. A coworker of mine remarked I should not be offended I am called intimidating because she saw it as compliment in my case that I was an over achiever and people feel scared next to me not that they were actually scared of me. (That made me feel a bit better) I try and be approachable lol not a tyrant. I also care about being a team player. Ie not breaking the team for thy self or just one other person. 

5. Eh tho I am not invincible to romance. I do not find romantic affections with ease. Its takes some deep relating or chemistry. I am not easily emotionally penetrated. I do love those I love very deeply. But I am not frivolous with my affections.



flourine said:


> 1. I often read between the lines and notice underlying patterns. I trust these insights even if there's no concrete evidence behind them. It's probably why I don't feel safe around normally very respected and admired people or insecure around my closer acquaintances.


Sounds Ni off the top of my head



> 2. I get frustrated when people insist on something that's clearly biased and illogical.


Te



> 3. Listening to music is one of my favorite things to do, but not if I'm just doing nothing while listening to music at the same time. If I do so, I'm usually imagining of something. However, I seldom enjoy music with some form of singing in it. I would rather listen to the instrumental side of the music.


Sounds leaning more N but would not have to be



> 4. I'm not really adventurous. I dislike having to travel constantly, and am known for being a homebody. I get lightheaded if I have to go fast, in anything.


Sounds like inferior Se like off my view



> 5. I don't seem like it, but I actually despise being treated like a robot rather than a human, which many people seem to do.


Sounds like Fi

I would guess INTJ


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Sensational said:


> Me:
> 1. I am a perpetual peacocker, with age I have learned to be more subtle. But its like a tornado I cannot help but get swept up in.
> Haha (ok I might be spoofing myself a bit) my ego is in rapper proportions (but ok not as bad as Kanye I am not Jesus lmao)
> Naw not a rapper. But whatever I excel at is usually paired with showmanship.
> 
> 2. I have some really weird code of honor or book of tactics but I do recognize its my play book. I deduct based on systematic reasoning but non the less its still subjective reasoning and assessment. In a title sort of way I relate to a position of a referee kind of role. I think I referee or coach thru processes more then I allow myself to relate directly. That does not mean I cannot or never relate to others just that how I assess is usually by stepping back and assessing. I am not swayed by subjective moral compasses I respect differences and try and find the compromise in satisfying most peoples needs in group settings.
> 
> 3. My favorite things to do is dance freestyle most genres of music. I love dance offs. Also love inline skating not so much in a stunt way more in a racing and mixed with freestyle dancing moves rather then jumps. I love speed.
> 
> 4. I have always seen myself as really down to earth but I have discovered more recent that apparently I scare the shit out of people. I just never realized how much so I guess. I have always been told by people I come off as very intimidating regardless of whether I am being serious minded or playful I come off I guess so intense (I guess even if I am barely talking lol) that I come off stuck up and aloof. I have always been told that is peoples first impression of me and later they find me way more easy going then they thought I was. Recent tho at work I was told I am scaring people. I was totally baffled by this. Because even tho I know I can get really serious and tunnel vision like and on auto pilot when my head is stuck in a task when I am not in that head space I am usually kind of playful. A coworker of mine remarked I should not be offended I am called intimidating because she saw it as compliment in my case that I was an over achiever and people feel scared next to me not that they were actually scared of me. (That made me feel a bit better) I try and be approachable lol not a tyrant. I also care about being a team player. Ie not breaking the team for thy self or just one other person.
> 
> 5. Eh tho I am not invincible to romance. I do not find romantic affections with ease. Its takes some deep relating or chemistry. I am not easily emotionally penetrated. I do love those I love very deeply. But I am not frivolous with my affections.


1. English is not my first language so I don't really understand this but I think it's Thinker.
2. Subjective reasoning? Ti.
3. Se.
4. Thinker. 
5. Low feeling.

ISTP. 

Now it's my turn. 

1. Here is how I know what to write for my essay. I collect information. I discard the ones that's not relevant to the topic. As I get more and more information and understand it, my understanding builds up, and I will know what I write. That's why in exams, I think to get good marks is to have the understanding of the topic. 

2. When I get stressed because of overwhelming amount of exams, sometimes I think, "You know what? I can just not study all of this and relax." But my... I don't know what to call it in English, but I will press down that desire and study anyway. It's important and better in the long run. 

3. When my sister is crying or almost crying, my parents sometimes ignore her. I'm not good at comforting people with words - though sometimes I do - so I hugged my sister and make her something, do something for her. I get overwhelmed with her sadness, but I love the connection anyway. My love language is quality time and words of affirmation. 

4. I have the intuition that something will happen. For example, I have a feeling that something bad will happen today. And then minutes or hours later my dad or mom starts getting angry to one of us! No way! I also dream of things way before they happen. For example I dreamed of being in a school auditorium participating in an event. Then months later I moved to another country and went to a school. That event happened, the exact same scenario as my dream! At least that is how I feel. I get a lot of deja vu, even though the event hasn't happened before. 

5. My sister said to me, "Let's eat [insert a dish]!" And then I thought, "What in the world is that?" I asked her that, and she said, "That one I made when at school!" I try to remember so hard, but I don't remember it! It's there, it's there in my memory, I know it! She tries to explain it in many ways to make me remember but I can't! I just need SOMETHING to trigger it! Ugh. Finally she said something that make me started to remember, and go, "Aha! I know it now!"


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Se-Fe
2. Ti over Te 
3. Se
4. ExTP? Probbably S over N
5. Lower Fe

Overall: ESTP

1. I often read between the lines and notice underlying patterns. I trust these insights even if there's no concrete evidence behind them. It's probably why I don't feel safe around normally very respected and admired people or insecure around my closer acquaintances. 

2. I get frustrated when people insist on something that's clearly biased and illogical.

3. Listening to music is one of my favorite things to do, but not if I'm just doing nothing while listening to music at the same time. If I do so, I'm usually imagining of something. However, I seldom enjoy music with some form of singing in it. I would rather listen to the instrumental side of the music.

4. I'm not really adventurous. I dislike having to travel constantly, and am known for being a homebody. I get lightheaded if I have to go fast, in anything.

5. I don't seem like it, but I actually despise being treated like a robot rather than a human, which many people seem to do.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

flourine said:


> 1. Se-Fe
> 2. Ti over Te
> 3. Se
> 4. ExTP? Probbably S over N
> 5. Lower Fe
> 
> Overall: ESTP
> 
> 1. I often read between the lines and notice underlying patterns. I trust these insights even if there's no concrete evidence behind them. It's probably why I don't feel safe around normally very respected and admired people or insecure around my closer acquaintances.
> 
> 2. I get frustrated when people insist on something that's clearly biased and illogical.
> 
> 3. Listening to music is one of my favorite things to do, but not if I'm just doing nothing while listening to music at the same time. If I do so, I'm usually imagining of something. However, I seldom enjoy music with some form of singing in it. I would rather listen to the instrumental side of the music.
> 
> 4. I'm not really adventurous. I dislike having to travel constantly, and am known for being a homebody. I get lightheaded if I have to go fast, in anything.
> 
> 5. I don't seem like it, but I actually despise being treated like a robot rather than a human, which many people seem to do.


1. Ti.
2. Thinker.
3. Not related to type.
4. INxx. 
5. Thinker. 

INTP.

I'll repost mine. 

1. Here is how I know what to write for my essay. I collect information. I discard the ones that's not relevant to the topic. As I get more and more information and understand it, my understanding builds up, and I will know what I write. That's why in exams, I think to get good marks is to have the understanding of the topic. 

2. When I get stressed because of overwhelming amount of exams, sometimes I think, "You know what? I can just not study all of this and relax." But my... I don't know what to call it in English, but I will press down that desire and study anyway. It's important and better in the long run. 

3. When my sister is crying or almost crying, my parents sometimes ignore her. I'm not good at comforting people with words - though sometimes I do - so I hugged my sister and make her something, do something for her. I get overwhelmed with her sadness, but I love the connection anyway. My love language is quality time and words of affirmation. 

4. I have the intuition that something will happen. For example, I have a feeling that something bad will happen today. And then minutes or hours later my dad or mom starts getting angry to one of us! No way! I also dream of things way before they happen. For example I dreamed of being in a school auditorium participating in an event. Then months later I moved to another country and went to a school. That event happened, the exact same scenario as my dream! At least that is how I feel. I get a lot of deja vu, even though the event hasn't happened before. 

5. My sister said to me, "Let's eat [insert a dish]!" And then I thought, "What in the world is that?" I asked her that, and she said, "That one I made when at school!" I try to remember so hard, but I don't remember it! It's there, it's there in my memory, I know it! She tries to explain it in many ways to make me remember but I can't! I just need SOMETHING to trigger it! Ugh. Finally she said something that make me started to remember, and go, "Aha! I know it now!"


----------



## Ominously

1. Ti
2. ??? idk sorry lol... probably Ni?
3. Fe
4. Ni
5. low sensing

INFJ.

1. When it comes to my MBTI type, I'm always always alwayssss questioning it. When I do settle on a type that I think I am (ahem... INFJ), I want to be open to being other personality types. I _want_ to identify with a certain personality, but I know that I can never just settle on one personality type but you can never just _know_ or be certain in something. I can't help but ask "Why?" all the time.

2. I love imagining random scenarios or stories out of the blue (or sometimes I imagine them when I'm listening to music). My imagination is always running wild, but sometimes these ideas aren't shared with others because they would think I'm weird lol.

3. I hate when people lie to me. I'm very suspicious of people, but if you're always honest about how you feel or how you feel about me, I'll trust you. I value honesty and sincerity within people the most.

4. I make very insensitive jokes, but when someone helps me take notice of how insensitive it was, I feel very guilty and I'm quick to apologize. 

5. I literally always have 20+ tabs open because my mind runs wild with things that I should do... For example I have an netflix tab that was opened 30 minutes ago but I haven't even watched the show, I have a personality quiz open that I still need to do lmao, I'm listening to music right now, and I'm typing this currently lol.


----------



## ColdWindsRising

@Ominously

1 I think Ne 
2 Ne + introversion
3 more Fi than Fe I think
4 more Fi than Fe
5 P

I'm pretty convinced of INFP. I don't see INFJ.


----------



## Ominously

((*cough* *cough* If anyone would be... ya know, willing to look at this to determine my type for sure, (((plus it could go with 5 facts idk lol))) it would be very helpful!! very selfish of me i know))

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/842850-infj-infp.html

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/844529-time-settle-once-all-whats-my-type.html


----------



## Agniete

Ominously said:


> 1. From personal experience I would say this is Ne doing its' work. Could work with Ti.
> 
> 2. I would say this is also Ne, with Si. You experience a song, and it gives you impresions that Ne is taking under its' wings.
> 
> 3. Values - F function preferred.
> 
> 4. Sorry for this one, I know how it feels like. Not Fe dominant. From what I know, Fe can see before it speaks what will and what will not be rude. Could be lower Fe, but this is not my field to discuss, sorry.
> 
> 5. Oh my, I found a person who does the same, ha ha. I personally think you could prefer Ne - Si. Not really sure in what order.



1. I might never find my type because every time I come out with some clarification that seems to make sense, after some time I become bored and search for new information about mbti, I crave for it as if it would be water in the desert. This is happening everywhere in my life - I become familiar with something, live with it, make it my thing, and then start looking for something new and exciting.

2. I love character driven plots and hate criminal dramas. When they shove how people kill each other in cold blood or that they need to get rid of something or that they want something more for themselves, it just gives me anxiety. Can people do this? I start to be afraid that it might happen for real. Is it happening? What if it will happen in my life? Maybe I am terrible now, because I see these things and I don't feel anything for this, I just feel afraid. I know it is not real, but real life can hit me like this. Why people can not write and shove something interesting and not involving criminals? Would this not be interesting? Are we in ancient Rome, feeling good because somebody is feeling bad and we just watch? Could I help if anything like this would happen? Maybe I would be an idiot around and also useless?

3. I tend to procrastinate. I don't want to involve something I personally feel I don't need or don't like in my life. But I feel good when I do it, like I could have done it before, it was not so hard and it did not take all of my mind, time and interest. I want to do something with my life I like, I accept as my time and I can do well.

4. I feel bad if I didn't finish the book, even if I did not like it. I feel like if somebody could be accusing me of not knowing what I talk about, because I do not think constructive, I think in feelings, hutches, gut feelings. Rarely something is not abstract feeling in my head. I am afraid that I might be not reading a good book because I did not like it or that I just don't have anything to defend why I don't like it. Today I started reading Game of thrones even if I know how it will end, and I remember why I did not finish this book. But this time those arguments is looking not so significant in this moment. Here and now I wanted to read it, but yes, I remember how it ended then, and I do not rule out that it can happen again.

5. I will not tell you who I am because I do not believe in absolutes, and telling somebody that I am funny or anything similarly means just that. There is nothing that can say who I am because I am here and now and I embody everything I could and am. I am a paradox, and it is the best I can say about myself. Ha ha, I just blew away my theory telling you who I am


----------



## ColdWindsRising

Ominously said:


> ((*cough* *cough* If anyone would be... ya know, willing to look at this to determine my type for sure, (((plus it could go with 5 facts idk lol))) it would be very helpful!! very selfish of me i know))
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/842850-infj-infp.html
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/844529-time-settle-once-all-whats-my-type.html


I've looked around a bit on the URLs you gave me (and the URLs on these pages), and I shall be brief: I see nothing pointing towards INFJ. It's all INFP to me. There was a lot of Fi, I saw no Fe.


----------



## Silent Theory

Agniete said:


> 1. I might never find my type because every time I come out with some clarification that seems to make sense, after some time I become bored and search for new information about mbti, I crave for it as if it would be water in the desert. This is happening everywhere in my life - I become familiar with something, live with it, make it my thing, and then start looking for something new and exciting.
> 
> 2. I love character driven plots and hate criminal dramas. When they shove how people kill each other in cold blood or that they need to get rid of something or that they want something more for themselves, it just gives me anxiety. Can people do this? I start to be afraid that it might happen for real. Is it happening? What if it will happen in my life? Maybe I am terrible now, because I see these things and I don't feel anything for this, I just feel afraid. I know it is not real, but real life can hit me like this. Why people can not write and shove something interesting and not involving criminals? Would this not be interesting? Are we in ancient Rome, feeling good because somebody is feeling bad and we just watch? Could I help if anything like this would happen? Maybe I would be an idiot around and also useless?
> 
> 3. I tend to procrastinate. I don't want to involve something I personally feel I don't need or don't like in my life. But I feel good when I do it, like I could have done it before, it was not so hard and it did not take all of my mind, time and interest. I want to do something with my life I like, I accept as my time and I can do well.
> 
> 4. I feel bad if I didn't finish the book, even if I did not like it. I feel like if somebody could be accusing me of not knowing what I talk about, because I do not think constructive, I think in feelings, hutches, gut feelings. Rarely something is not abstract feeling in my head. I am afraid that I might be not reading a good book because I did not like it or that I just don't have anything to defend why I don't like it. Today I started reading Game of thrones even if I know how it will end, and I remember why I did not finish this book. But this time those arguments is looking not so significant in this moment. Here and now I wanted to read it, but yes, I remember how it ended then, and I do not rule out that it can happen again.
> 
> 5. I will not tell you who I am because I do not believe in absolutes, and telling somebody that I am funny or anything similarly means just that. There is nothing that can say who I am because I am here and now and I embody everything I could and am. I am a paradox, and it is the best I can say about myself. Ha ha, I just blew away my theory telling you who I am


Hmm, I'm thinking ENxP, likely ENFP but hard to tell. I'm not sure if I am noticing Fe or Fi, number 5 makes me think Fi.

1. I am terrible at remembering facts, numbers, etc. However, ask me the overarching theme, the meaning or root cause of something, the essence of a theory, or to explain a theory in depth, I am in my element. Philosophy and just thinking, over thinking, over thinking has been my strong suit - I excel in shredding logic and fallacies in theories and offering alternate possibilities. 
2. I can be incredibly quiet, reserved, and introspective but warm and open when speaking with others if I am comfortable. I feel quite uncomfortable conversing with just about anyone (except my husband) but will appear as if I am at ease most of the time. I find intellectual discussions to be energizing for some time but after a little while I am exhausted and need to retreat. With any other social obligations, I am immediately exhausted but with intellectual conversations I can be fueled for a bit.
3. Sometimes, I can hold on to so much nervous energy from being inside my head too much, that I speak in a way that it is difficult for others to understand what I am saying. I speak as if I am leaving out important information that others would need to know and communicating in ways that only I can understand. 
4. Aesthetics are very important to me. I love how certain designs and forms of beauty make me feel such as the clean lines of modern design, gothic and Victorian architecture, gardens filled with flowers, waves crashing onto the sand, stars twinkling in the sky, colors that go together perfectly, etc. 
5. I attempt to make the best of every situation, no matter how difficult. Part of the reason I do this is so that hopefully my good energy will help others to remain happy and so that also, I will be happy as well. Though in the moment I can be calm and focused, later on I will feel an enormous amount of stress, pain, sadness, and anxiety.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Ti over Te
2. IFJ
3. Fe-Ti, higher Ti than inferior
4. Se
5. Fe
INFJ

1. Whenever the opportunity to do something or carry out something physical brings itself up, I feel the immense pressure to spring into action, even though it's exhausting to actually exert it. I impatiently crave for more experiences, no matter how damaging, and I sometimes get very impulsive because of that. Everytime I act on an impulse, it actually results in something negative down the road.

2. Facts and numbers, especially exact ones, are very difficult for me to remember. One of my recurring gags is how I tend to forget people's names, yet I remember them by their face. I find myself constantly doubting my type, and never really being fully sure of it. It takes effort for me to remember even trivial things, which is why I obsessively take notes and bookmark everything in a "neat and organized pattern" according to what I think is neat and organized. 

3. I have a hard time paying attention to something if I have no interest in it. This is part of the reason I procrastinate so much, yet rarely do I actually do absolutely nothing. I don't want to do nothing, I want to do at least something. 

3.5. I rely almost entirely on hunches when it comes to things like the Mafia game. These hunches have no evidence, I just feel like something is happening. Whether it's some pattern I noticed, or just a literal out there insight, I can count on them.

4. I tend to be more joking around and playful outside of public. I live by many contradicting traits, but find it perfectly fine to live by them. Though in public I'm frequently found speaking about something (intellectual? pseudo-intellectual? like debating over something), which is one of my main ways of socializing with others. I hate small talk.

5. I mostly live out of my lower/lowest functions, as I don't really have the time, nor even situations to develop my higher ones. Then again, it's not helping when most people around me IRL don't even think or act like I do, so it's quite an impairment to my "cognitive function" development.


----------



## ai.tran.75

flourine said:


> 1. Ti over Te
> 2. IFJ
> 3. Fe-Ti, higher Ti than inferior
> 4. Se
> 5. Fe
> INFJ
> 
> 1. Whenever the opportunity to do something or carry out something physical brings itself up, I feel the immense pressure to spring into action, even though it's exhausting to actually exert it. I impatiently crave for more experiences, no matter how damaging, and I sometimes get very impulsive because of that. Everytime I act on an impulse, it actually results in something negative down the road.
> 
> 2. Facts and numbers, especially exact ones, are very difficult for me to remember. One of my recurring gags is how I tend to forget people's names, yet I remember them by their face. I find myself constantly doubting my type, and never really being fully sure of it. It takes effort for me to remember even trivial things, which is why I obsessively take notes and bookmark everything in a "neat and organized pattern" according to what I think is neat and organized.
> 
> 3. I have a hard time paying attention to something if I have no interest in it. This is part of the reason I procrastinate so much, yet rarely do I actually do absolutely nothing. I don't want to do nothing, I want to do at least something.
> 
> 3.5. I rely almost entirely on hunches when it comes to things like the Mafia game. These hunches have no evidence, I just feel like something is happening. Whether it's some pattern I noticed, or just a literal out there insight, I can count on them.
> 
> 4. I tend to be more joking around and playful outside of public. I live by many contradicting traits, but find it perfectly fine to live by them. Though in public I'm frequently found speaking about something (intellectual? pseudo-intellectual? like debating over something), which is one of my main ways of socializing with others. I hate small talk.
> 
> 5. I mostly live out of my lower/lowest functions, as I don't really have the time, nor even situations to develop my higher ones. Then again, it's not helping when most people around me IRL don't even think or act like I do, so it's quite an impairment to my "cognitive function" development.


1. Perceiving
2. Low use of Si 
3. Could be Ne or Se
4. Ti-Ne
5.Ne

According to this post - Entp 
---------------------------------------
1. I'm better at remembering names than faces - I couldn't even remember what my partner looked like if I were to see him in public within the first few weeks of being in a relationship with him. However with that said - I'm horrible at remembering names as well - one thing I am good at though is remembering conversations 
2. I hate anything that deals with superstitions/ karma or reincarnation - I find it ridiculous . In fact if a ghost was to appear in front of me now I'll probably go get my head check rather than believing in the possibility of super natural 
3. I have a tendency to live out my fantasy or chase after the idea of something . Most of the time it works out in my favor however there are a few time where curiosity kills the cat . For example - the time I went skydiving bc the idea of falling out sounds cool - my mother warn me that I'm physically incapable however I went ahead anyway- I ended up throwing up 7 times . I don't regret my decision though at least now I don't have to be curious about it 
4. I joke around a lot and talk more when I'm sick or fragile to alleviate the pain - which make people think that I'm feigning my illness ( if they were to chat with me online or talk to me on the phone ) it's not until they see me in person that they see how sickly I look. I never understood why people are so grouchy when sick though 
5. I'm optimistic and have a tendency to compliment people - however I would never lie about an opinion or my emotion to make ones feel better - I either keep quiet or say it in a way that is least offensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## INFJenNiFer

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I'm better at remembering names than faces - I couldn't even remember what my partner looked like if I were to see him in public within the first few weeks of being in a relationship with him. However with that said - I'm horrible at remembering names as well - one thing I am good at though is remembering conversations
> 2. I hate anything that deals with superstitions/ karma or reincarnation - I find it ridiculous . In fact if a ghost was to appear in front of me now I'll probably go get my head check rather than believing in the possibility of super natural
> 3. I have a tendency to live out my fantasy or chase after the idea of something . Most of the time it works out in my favor however there are a few time where curiosity kills the cat . For example - the time I went skydiving bc the idea of falling out sounds cool - my mother warn me that I'm physically incapable however I went ahead anyway- I ended up throwing up 7 times . I don't regret my decision though at least now I don't have to be curious about it
> 4. I joke around a lot and talk more when I'm sick or fragile to alleviate the pain - which make people think that I'm feigning my illness ( if they were to chat with me online or talk to me on the phone ) it's not until they see me in person that they see how sickly I look. I never understood why people are so grouchy when sick though
> 5. I'm optimistic and have a tendency to compliment people - however I would never lie about an opinion or my emotion to make ones feel better - I either keep quiet or say it in a way that is least offensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Low Si.
2. ...Te? 
3. Ne/Se.
4. Hmm.
5. Fi. 

low Si + Te + Ne/Se + Fi = Si + Te + Ne + Fi. 

ENFP.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Ominously said:


> 1. When it comes to my MBTI type, I'm always always alwayssss questioning it. When I do settle on a type that I think I am (ahem... INFJ), I want to be open to being other personality types. I _want_ to identify with a certain personality, but I know that I can never just settle on one personality type but you can never just _know_ or be certain in something. I can't help but ask "Why?" all the time.
> 
> 2. I love imagining random scenarios or stories out of the blue (or sometimes I imagine them when I'm listening to music). My imagination is always running wild, but sometimes these ideas aren't shared with others because they would think I'm weird lol.
> 
> 3. I hate when people lie to me. I'm very suspicious of people, but if you're always honest about how you feel or how you feel about me, I'll trust you. I value honesty and sincerity within people the most.
> 
> 4. I make very insensitive jokes, but when someone helps me take notice of how insensitive it was, I feel very guilty and I'm quick to apologize.
> 
> 5. I literally always have 20+ tabs open because my mind runs wild with things that I should do... For example I have an netflix tab that was opened 30 minutes ago but I haven't even watched the show, I have a personality quiz open that I still need to do lmao, I'm listening to music right now, and I'm typing this currently lol.


You always post things about yourself (well that's the point of the thread), and it looks like you're doubting your type :laughing: Your signature keeps changing from INFP to INFx or none (since you deleted it). 

1. Ne.
2. Introverted N type. 
3. More Fi than Fe. 
4. Fi. 
5. Wow, so many tabs! Ne.

INFP. 

Good luck finding your type! Also, do not, absolutely do not, fit in the five facts with your type (it can happen unconsciously too). Because at first I read your previous post where you wrote that you didn't really understand your emotions, but then in a more recent post you wrote that you're in tune with your emotions. There are others too. :happy: Write the facts of who you really are, not the facts of who you want to be.


----------



## starvingautist

1. I have periods of obsessive psychological hypochondria. I've always felt that I'm weird, and if I wiki neurotransmitters for hours instead of studying for my degree it's okay because I'm still learning something, right? No, I think it's bad for me, but it's very hard to stop - whenever I have an thought such as 'I wonder how serotonin links to intelligence' I have a compulsion to google it. This kind of behaviour extends to other people as well; I try to analyse nervous ticks and habits of speech but it inevitably ends in some paranoid thought that I have to dismiss off the bat because believing it would be disastrous. (Things like my best friend is a narcissist or histrionic or borderline or asperger's, or my bf is a peadophile because he wishes he'd never been born.. you know, half-baked Jungian analyses and diagnoses).. I've never settled on a self-diagnosis.

2. I study physics, but I crave philosophy. My 'plan' for the future is to learn some neuroscience and computer science (with a focus on AI) and use the three subjects in combination to come to some sort of understanding of the brain. I also find the idea of applying computer science to the universe interesting - I think the universe is a computer, in the purest sense of the term. Or you could think of it as a function whose arguments are the laws of physics/the shape of spacetime. Sometimes I think there is an infinity of randomly, recursively generated universes. I find that idea overwhelming and a bit frightening. I imagine this infinity as ouroboros - this universe is one subset of the set set, and the set set contains itself so there is a circular aspect to it.

3. I love music. I'm constantly on the lookout for new tunes and artists.. I'm farrrr past my MCR obsession. I'll listen to most things and my taste is all over the place. "As long as it's good". The best thing my mum ever did for me was to pay for violin lessons; there is not much better than jamming with friends. Also as for music listening, it pisses me off when people listen to the same thing over and over again or skip to certain parts of the track - it's supposed to be taken as a whole! That's what the experience should be! I also like to listen to things devoid of any context. The minute someone says 'this sounds like ...' I'm jolted out of immersion. Another favourite hobby is listening to an album while lying in bed, eyes closed.

4. I do/did too many drugs. It was inevitable; I'm too curious to give them a miss. Psychedelics and dissociatives are my domain, I've decided. I'm looking forward to getting back home to my 140 tabs of 1P-LSD (I stockpiled before it went illegal.. but I realise now that 140 tabs is a lot).. I'm glad I left them at home. That was a very wise decision , which makes up for the past two terms (almost).

5. I rarely try to explain my ideas to anyone and this pains me because they are so important to me. One of the best things about Oxford is that people are willing to have philosophical discussions for fun! I feel as if I might come across as schizophrenic if I gave someone my journals. A lot of the stuff in there is pretty weird.. all sane, I think, but very bizarre. I rarely get things down as they are in my head. It's impossible to remember all the steps in such a flurry of images. And it doesn't help that I try to condense things to the bare-bones truth such that the other person could never hope to fill in all the gaps.


----------



## Agniete

Ups, I made it double.


----------



## Agniete

@starvingautist I think you are pretty much settled in INTP.
1. I am not afraid of dying. I am afraid of pain, of being terrified of living in fear that I can die in terror, in pain, slowly feeling everything in my body. I am afraid of not knowing what to do, what to do if I would have hope. I am afraid of the doctors and medical things. I am afraid of sick and hurt bodies. I kinda live in denial and hope that everything always will be ok with my body and my family. I just can take death and true nature of the bodies as a natural and acceptable thing. 

2. I know that deep down somewhere I believe that if I will find my place in this world, my thing, it all will be alright, it all will go in place. It's like if I will have anything mine to build my world around, I will feel confident in life and good. Now I don't have that and I feel just flowing around, scattered and not sure.

3. I know how I feel and what I think, at least that's what I think. I am very self analyzing, exploring of who I am, but as above, even if I know what is happening in me, I cannot detach from it. It is who I am and what drives me in my life and what runs my life. I always ask myself how I feel, why I feel this, why I think this way, what do I think. Sometimes I know exactly how to call that feeling, sometimes I just know that what I feel or think is abstract chaos, nothing tangible.

4. When I am near someone, I know what I feel about them in that moment. For example, when I am with my dog or cats, I know I love and adore them, but when I am not, it becomes a bit more difficult. I know how they look in my head, how they smell, how I felt in that or another moment, but if I am not with them in objective reality, I might not feel the same, thats why I am not that really constant person, and thats why me being a Gemini always made sense.

5.I hate when things are wrong. This day when I turned my computer on, I saw one of my desktops photo. The first time I saw it I did not thing of it, but this time it strikes me it was from wrong point of wiev. It showed a kitten lying on the bed and grabbing something with it's paws. The thing is, he was upside down, the person who shared this photo in the internet turned it up because it was easier to understand whats going on to the human eye. I know it is stupid to be mad for these kind of things, but it made me that. Somebody deformated the true view, the true way the photo was, just to make it simpler for humans. I think we do this too much, and we should not do it. The truth is truth. The other example is a book I am reading. It mixed the facts from Star Wars. The wrong man lost the arm, the wrong man wears black. That's not how it is and that's not the way you do this. The thing to know is I am not a die hard fan of Star Wars, and I can understand that authors can write some things wrong, it is human nature. And maybe she meant to do this, but to be honest, there is no sign of her doing so, so how can I trust what she says if she can mess with the facts? If she felt that her knowing is abstract and she is not sure, she should had checked, but no. And now she is tormenting me. I just can't trust the story, characters and the feelings, I might get "dumped" again with this story.


----------



## Angelic.sweet

I'm going to say maybe an INFP? (sorry if that's not right, still getting used to typing people)
hmmm where to start????

1. I've got to be honest, I do find it very hard to explain what I'm like or what I like. I just feel like I cant really go into too much detail, and its not because I don't want to, I'm fairly open when it comes to explaining things. I think my mind can go a bit blank, but its a bit funny because sometimes it will be swarming with alot of things. I think it depends how complacent I am :S ?

2. I get stressed when other people are stressed or/and if they are being angry and impatient and all that lovely stuff (not). To the extent where it can make me impatient and annoyed also. Its almost sometimes like I take on the other person emotion but more that im just irritated by them because they are usually just getting worked up over nothing (if someone is generally annoyed for a decent reason then that's fine, but if you're just yelling and throwing things just because your stuck in traffic or its basically some solvable then that's not really cool and it makes other uncomfortable ya know :S)

3.Aside from all of that I would say I'm a fairly contented person although I can get very emotional, so maybe I'm not much better than the people I was complaining about (oops!) but I'd say I always love just tucking down for the night with some good food in my pajamas watching youtube videos/playing game/ watching something good on telly :> But I also like to do something atleast every weekend and then love to settle like I said before (phew)

4. I really love cute things too! I love cuddly animals such as Bunnies, Cats, Dogs, Hamsters you name it! I also have a collection of stuffed animals and I love to wear cute clothes like this https://66.media.tumblr.com/858463855ec4719df9c28090df5a8a4e/tumblr_o7n8kc0H9g1s0ow94o1_1280.jpg . So yeah I'm very much into cute thing aesthetically its practically a life style thing by this point :lovekitty:

5.I suppose to finish things off I love my family(when I can be bothered with them sorry)/friends and I especially love my boyfriend! I have the time of my life with him and he makes me so happy! I love him so much, he's like my best friend and my soul mate and we love to explore with each other (his type is fairly adventurous!)

I suppose that will be me for wrapping things up! :>!


----------



## ColdWindsRising

Angelic.sweet said:


> I'm going to say maybe an INFP? (sorry if that's not right, still getting used to typing people)
> hmmm where to start????
> 
> 1. I've got to be honest, I do find it very hard to explain what I'm like or what I like. I just feel like I cant really go into too much detail, and its not because I don't want to, I'm fairly open when it comes to explaining things. I think my mind can go a bit blank, but its a bit funny because sometimes it will be swarming with alot of things. I think it depends how complacent I am :S ?
> 
> 2. I get stressed when other people are stressed or/and if they are being angry and impatient and all that lovely stuff (not). To the extent where it can make me impatient and annoyed also. Its almost sometimes like I take on the other person emotion but more that im just irritated by them because they are usually just getting worked up over nothing (if someone is generally annoyed for a decent reason then that's fine, but if you're just yelling and throwing things just because your stuck in traffic or its basically some solvable then that's not really cool and it makes other uncomfortable ya know :S)
> 
> 3.Aside from all of that I would say I'm a fairly contented person although I can get very emotional, so maybe I'm not much better than the people I was complaining about (oops!) but I'd say I always love just tucking down for the night with some good food in my pajamas watching youtube videos/playing game/ watching something good on telly :> But I also like to do something atleast every weekend and then love to settle like I said before (phew)
> 
> 4. I really love cute things too! I love cuddly animals such as Bunnies, Cats, Dogs, Hamsters you name it! I also have a collection of stuffed animals and I love to wear cute clothes like this https://66.media.tumblr.com/858463855ec4719df9c28090df5a8a4e/tumblr_o7n8kc0H9g1s0ow94o1_1280.jpg . So yeah I'm very much into cute thing aesthetically its practically a life style thing by this point :lovekitty:
> 
> 5.I suppose to finish things off I love my family(when I can be bothered with them sorry)/friends and I especially love my boyfriend! I have the time of my life with him and he makes me so happy! I love him so much, he's like my best friend and my soul mate and we love to explore with each other (his type is fairly adventurous!)
> 
> I suppose that will be me for wrapping things up! :>!


Let me try 
1. I'm guessing no or low Fi. Reminds me a bit of enneagram type 9.
2. I think this is Fe. - again type 9?
3. introvert with Se?
4. adorable, but not really type related.
5. given that you spend an entire dot on him, I'd say Fe.

I was thinking ENFJ (or actually all xxFJ types are possible) and type 9? (But I have been wrong before)


----------



## ai.tran.75

1. I tend to trust people unless they proved me wrong - and I'm quite annoyed with those who approach things with skepticism or assuming the worst in others. With that said I'm not gullible and can read genuine intentions quite well 
2. I'm extremely annoyed by people who are overly emotional and if somebody is crying for attention I couldn't help but tell them that they're annoying . I'm not proud of this behavior of mine but at the same time I can't fake comfort either 
3. I used to be terrified of having kids and settling down bc I was afraid that it'll take away my freedom to travel and explore . However after having kids- I found out that it's the best thing that has ever happen to me - and I still travel and explore just now I take them along with me 
4. I have a good long term memory - however my short term memory is horrid 
5. I can finish a 5 page essay in less than 2 hours at any given time or jump into a debate or do an oral presentation without preparation - however when it comes to organizing a house or cleaning up my living room - what takes 15 minutes for somebody may look way neater than the time and effort that I spent hours in cleaning ( I'm horrible with practical house work) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathildegirl

I think you're an ESTP Because:

E: I'm not really sure if you're extroverted or introverted. You're quite open and honest so i go with extrovert.
S: You have a good long term memory.
T: Because you are annoyed by people who are overly emotional.
P: Because you were terrified of having kids because of your freedom, but it's the best thing that ever happen to you.

For the next who must guess my type:

1. I am very loyal and it takes a lot before I end a friendship or relationship.

2. I think that people are incredible interesting and I remember often small details about them. 

3. I love the idea of ​​getting a husband and children and I am looking very much forward to become pregnant.

4. I often find that there is too much evil and selfishness in the world and I have an idea how to change it.

5. I am very romantic and can be in love with the same person for several years. But I can be so in love that I avoid the person and do not dare talk to him.

6. I'm really good at writing essays in school, which is about expressing opinions and feelings. And also see things from all points of view.

7. I want peace and are not happy about injustice.

8. If I have spoken to many people in a day and had great fun, I have a hard time falling asleep because it all is so overwhelming.

9. I have a broad taste of music and like almost all music.

10. I need people around me, but sometimes time alone to recharge.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Mathildegirl said:


> I think you're an ESTP Because:
> 
> E: I'm not really sure if you're extroverted or introverted. You're quite open and honest so i go with extrovert.
> S: You have a good long term memory.
> T: Because you are annoyed by people who are overly emotional.
> P: Because you were terrified of having kids because of your freedom, but it's the best thing that ever happen to you.
> 
> For the next who must guess my type:
> 
> 1. I am very loyal and it takes a lot before I end a friendship or relationship.
> 
> 2. I think that people are incredible interesting and I remember often small details about them.
> 
> 3. I love the idea of ​​getting a husband and children and I am looking very much forward to become pregnant.
> 
> 4. I often find that there is too much evil and selfishness in the world and I have an idea how to change it.
> 
> 5. I am very romantic and can be in love with the same person for several years. But I can be so in love that I avoid the person and do not dare talk to him.
> 
> 6. I'm really good at writing essays in school, which is about expressing opinions and feelings. And also see things from all points of view.
> 
> 7. I want peace and are not happy about injustice.
> 
> 8. If I have spoken to many people in a day and had great fun, I have a hard time falling asleep because it all is so overwhelming.
> 
> 9. I have a broad taste of music and like almost all music.
> 
> 10. I need people around me, but sometimes time alone to recharge.


1. Not type related but I'll go with Si 
2. Noticing details - sensing 
3. Feeling leaning towards judging function 
4. Fe 
5. Inferior Ne or Se 
6. Strong feeling probably Dom or aux
7. Feeling 
8. Not type related 
9. Ne tends to enjoy variety 
10. Fe 

I see a high use of fe and si 
I'm guessing Esfj or Isfj according to this post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Bingley

agreed with @ai.tran.75 on @Mathildegirl as xSFJ

1. Though I make a big show out of being independent and self-sufficient (and I am, genuinely), I still get incredibly lonely. I love attention and affection and comfort, and enjoy being around people immensely. I hate going a day without talking to my friends.
2. I naturally take on a more responsible role, though I hate responsibility. I don't mind taking care of my friends, and comforting them, though it does make me feel uncomfortable.
3. I'm very much a "my way or the highway" type of person. I don't have any patience, and like results right away. The word 'compromise' is not within my vocabulary. 
4. Sometimes, I like to be snappy and fight just for the sake of it. I can easily rile people up, and find it amusing when they get all hot and bothered over something ridiculous. 
5. One of my faults is that I tend to be intellectually superior. I look down on those who aren't as highbrow as I am. I have openly criticized people for not understanding what a caucus is.


----------



## Monroe

1) Extrovert 
2) Lower Fi with Te 
3) Hm-Se or Te 
4) I would say Ne but Se could be at play with Te leading 
5) Fi 

ENTJ 

Let me try to be more in-depth this time:

1) I sometimes imagine how a scenario plays out and it is slightly worse in my head than how it actually plays out. I've learned to just go see it actually happen and give people room to react. 
2) I can be conflict-avoidant but good when in actual discussion; afterwards though I do kind of stop for the day 
3) I love running and jogging with music in my ear, I like to imagine being a part of the music
4) I will be finished with something and an idea will hit me later and I have to go include in part of the idea. I try pretty hard to make things perfect.
5) I go through a moment and then let it hits me the emotions of it, and in that way I'm pretty sensitive. I am still looking to be passionate about something in life: work in progress.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Monroe said:


> 1) Extrovert
> 2) Lower Fi with Te
> 3) Hm-Se or Te
> 4) I would say Ne but Se could be at play with Te leading
> 5) Fi
> 
> ENTJ
> 
> Let me try to be more in-depth this time:
> 
> 1) I sometimes imagine how a scenario plays out and it is slightly worse in my head than how it actually plays out. I've learned to just go see it actually happen and give people room to react.
> 2) I can be conflict-avoidant but good when in actual discussion; afterwards though I do kind of stop for the day
> 3) I love running and jogging with music in my ear, I like to imagine being a part of the music
> 4) I will be finished with something and an idea will hit me later and I have to go include in part of the idea. I try pretty hard to make things perfect.
> 5) I go through a moment and then let it hits me the emotions of it, and in that way I'm pretty sensitive. I am still looking to be passionate about something in life: work in progress.


1. Ti
2. Introversion 
3. Extrovert sensing since you mention being part of the music rather than paying any attention to its lyric or meaning 
4.Ni - since Ne doesn't really care much for finishing 
5. Perceiving since you're open to option -extrovert 

According to this post Istp 
---------------------------------------------------
1) i cannot stand it when people try to push their values on me - i believe we each have our own set of values so for them to analyze mine and then try to force me into feeling the way they do can be quite draining 
2) I'm quite calm and mellow for the most part . It's rare for anyone to get a reaction out of me unless they're annoying me 
3) I understand my emotions inside out and can control it quite well . However I don't ever hide my emotion or feign how I feel
4) once invested in something I can be quite passionate wanting to learn and find everything there is about it however once the idea of something no longer amuses me I can drop the project quite easily and jump on to the next thing the engages my attention 
5) I'm not picky when it comes to entering a relationship as long as chemistry and connection is there I'll dive in - however it's rare for me to find connection with anyone romantically - so to an outsider I may seem calculating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## west0rn

Monroe said:


> According to this post Istp
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 1) i cannot stand it when people try to push their values on me - i believe we each have our own set of values so for them to analyze mine and then try to force me into feeling the way they do can be quite draining
> 2) I'm quite calm and mellow for the most part . It's rare for anyone to get a reaction out of me unless they're annoying me
> 3) I understand my emotions inside out and can control it quite well . However I don't ever hide my emotion or feign how I feel
> 4) once invested in something I can be quite passionate wanting to learn and find everything there is about it however once the idea of something no longer amuses me I can drop the project quite easily and jump on to the next thing the engages my attention
> 5) I'm not picky when it comes to entering a relationship as long as chemistry and connection is there I'll dive in - however it's rare for me to find connection with anyone romantically - so to an outsider I may seem calculating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say INTJ.


1. My strongest functions are Ti and Te, and both are roughly equivalent. I consider myself to be a perpetual thinker, but I wouldn't call myself an introvert. Sometimes I keep to myself, but that is only when I feel out of place in a certain environment and can't keep myself from saying something that will be perceived as insensitive.

2. I'm always on edge. When I'm alone for an extended period of time, I feel an urge to go do something. I never want to feel like I wasted an entire day. 

Being relaxed is very rare for me. However most people around me get the impression that I am a very relaxed person because of how sociable, outgoing, and funny I am. In actuality, I constantly feel pressured to achieve, and I see many social interactions to be boring and a waste of my time if they are uninteresting.

I spend much of my time constructing paths to achieve goals that I have previously set for myself. My ambitions are very internalized, and I only share them with people who I think can assist me or that I can take along with me to that destination.

I spend a lot of my time socializing and studying. I rarely watch TV or movies, unless I'm with another person doing it.

3. When I am playing a sport or taking part in a physically demanding task, I am very focused on the present and take in all of my immediate surroundings. I can tell how much of a threat another player poses based on their demeanor, confidence level, as well as the fluidity of their movements. This state of mind also occurs when I am in an unfamiliar environment.

In everyday situations, my mind is heavily focused on the future and the past, but I am able to drag my consciousness into the present if someone talks to me or I need to do something.

4. I am almost certain that I have some psychological disorder, particularly narcissism. Some of my close friends have side the same. I'm also relatively self-centered, and only care for people who I respect or feel responsible for.

5. I'm extremely argumentative and impatient. It bothers me whenever people go on a tangent in the middle of a conversation or don't listen. People who can hold their own against me or challenge my ideas are the kind of people who I respect the most.


----------



## leictreon

I see ENTJ there. Lots of Te with tertiary Se and secondary Ni

1) I want to be comfortable and cozy, despite having a very adventurous spirit and wanting to travel and see the world. Indeed, hiking and anything involving mountains attracts me but in the end I'm probably just sitting, or laying down, eating sweets and being comfortable. 

2) I can't stand it when other people dictate my behavior based on arbitrary rules or what can I say based on some random person getting "offended". Ironically I'm pretty thin-skinned.

3) I can be pragmatic when I have to but it feels tiring and I feel bad afterwards.

4) I have severe social anxiety, talking to people feels like a big challenge for me and I have a weird obsession with pleasing everyone I meet.

5) The concept of effort is dreadful for me. I do have a sense of duty but still, I can't stand chores or anything like that and I'll be groaning and my mood will be worse afterwards.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Ne-si
2. Typical of xxFPs
3. Low T
4. Inferior / Shadow Fe
5. Fi-Si, common in NFPs

INFP

1. I generally don't care about the result either way. What matters is that I thought up of it in the first place and made it a reality at the very least. However, if it's something I do care about, then I will care very much about the end result, but even then, I'm not a traditional perfectionist, so I may be fine even with a half baked creation. However, despite my carefree, lazy, and laidback exterior, I am actually quite efficiency oriented, which surprises others.

2. I am never 100% sure of anything. This contributes to my natural indecisiveness and I am almost always open minded to new things and ideas that can change things. Unless I'm in a rut.

3. I can actualy turn something into a complete joke even if I act like I'm "serious." There's almost always a funny side to things, even in more bleak situations, in spite of my not-so cheerful external appearance. I don't know what to describe my humor, maybe odd, since I pop memes in the Mafia game while people are trying to figure out whos scum and whos town.

4. I have almost no interest in interfering much with the external world (unlike my cousins I'm more interested in my world). I am rather easy to get along, unless someone controlling is around, even if I actually care more about things than people since things are more easier to deal with than others. This gives me a "cold and calculating" outside appearance, even though I don't really have much control over my emotions. Sometimes I suddenly burst out laughing at something happening.

5. I have a weak memory, and one of my recurring gags is forgetting the names of people. However, I do remember some things extremely well, such as something that I do want to remember. 

6. I am extremely reluctant to express feelings or emotion of any kind, only to people I've known for a while, or on the internet. 

7. I have a need for variety. Anything can fit into anything, even in the most weird and awkward ways. It's fun to think about it.


----------



## leictreon

1) Ti
2) Ne
3) More Ne
4) inf Fe
5) low Si
6) Ti
7) Ne

INTP

So... let's type the girl on my avatar (my friend whom I dated for a while but didn't really work). She tested as INFJ first, then INFP, according to that cognitive function test she has high Fi, Ni, Si and Ne... And I personally type her as either ISFP or ISFJ, because she doesn't really strike me as an iNtuitive.

1) She's artistic -she drew my avatar- and wants to design clothes
2) She's prone to misinterpreting things (that's why we broke up, actually) and is very emotional, but sometimes just shuts down entirely and acts aloof.
3) She wants to please everyone around her but generally cares more about her moral code. She's an ennegram 2.
4) She really enjoys light and romantic comedies or dramas. And when she likes a series or movie, she can watch it hundreds of times. She did it with Friends and with her favorite movies.
5) She likes cleaning and keeping things clean. Also, she tends to hold dear stuff from her childhood and she has a really good memory. She doesn't like it when I go and constantly change the subject, she's all about focusing.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Not type related, but I guess F.
2. Lower Ne?
3. Unhealthy Fe
4. Fe and Si I guess.
5. Si
Likely ISFJ.

1. I get annoyed easily by my heavily traditionalist parents, while I'm grateful for how they raised me, I can't help but be severely irritated when they think my friends are all "bad boys" even though they clearly are not. I hate how it's also heavily implied that they don't actually care about my happiness, just my education, which is part of the reason I often sleep in class, also, my mom even stated outright that I should be normal. I seem to think much like they do just in a different order (more similar to my mother however who likely uses Si Ne and Fe Ti in some order). Just had to rant.

2. Despite the fact I don't really seem to care about anything, I usually make a joke out of things since that's most of what I do nowadays.

3. I can't bring myself to really feel something as intensely as other people can. Things that would make any other person leap in joy just earn a straight face from me, and parties usually annoy me from the volume of noise, rather than actually getting me pumped. Often it takes me hours playing something to make me think it's fun. However, in some cases, when I do feel passionate about something, it exerts in the most unhealthiest of ways. I can get immensely enraged by a simple logical fallacy from someone, or even just incompetence. Sometimes I mess with others just to get a reaction out of them, especially when upset, and I just laugh it off.

3. Were it not for my friends being called "bad boys", I would be a lot more outgoing and tolerant as well as even caring of others, but I severely repress it, yet don't seem to have a problem with being rather quiet and reserved.

4. I keep trying to find the "why" answer to everything. It's one of the most interesting things for me to do, and it's rather simple.

5. I can't bring myself to care about many things.. I used to be able to do that, before the bad boy and "just be normal" and "it's for your future!" got nagged in my face far too many times. 

6. I really don't like how people over complicate things.

7. Lately, I get really defensive often about the facts and details on whatever I make, over preparing on everything, always trying to look for any external proof to add to the over preparation, constantly worrying even one person will criticize it, and complains often about the errors of others, often outright.


----------



## confusedasheck

I'm a bit new at typing. So, take this with a grain of salt.
1. Ne.
2. I hvae no idea on this.
3. Lack of Fe. 
4. Ne or Ni.
5. Si??
6. Ti.
7. Te.

I would assume xNTP.
______
1. I am extremely forgetful, I can remember some small things, but once I remember it's pretty clear(at least I think so).

2. I am not as curious about a topic unless it pops up during a discussion and have a debate about the topic to learn about it. So, I am very open to obtaining new interesting information. Even though I admit, I listen to about half of it because people talk too much or I lose interest when I grasped what it is.

3. I speak very slow and soft, often make long pauses to think what I should say in the middle of the sentence. Ex: We shouldn't do this because...(stares at the person blankly)... it'll do that and that and that.

4. When people talk about people as individuals, and understanding their emotions and who they are... I do not understand how people struggle with it. The concept of what makes a person a person, I mean, I do not think humans are easy to understand as spieces but rather they consist of a few rational thoughts and irrational thoughts. (Not sure if this makes sense).

5. It takes me a long time to critique an opinion on a topic since I always just read something blankly and not understand anything. I wonder if it's because my reading comprehension is weak or I need to read slower and just think about it and sometimes I just want a simple quick explanation instead of a full book of information. I dislike it when a topic is worded needlessly complicated for no reason, just for the sake of having their "stance" rubbed.


----------



## Miss Bingley

@confusedasheck, 1 isn't necessarily type related, but I would most closely relate it to Si/Ne. 2 is Si/Ne, too. 3 I would say is an IxFx thing, and 4 is maybe T > F, and 5 is Te. I would say ISTJ. 

1. I have a big problem with self-acutalization. I never really take the time to analyze my thoughts or feelings, they just sort of happen. I am much better at understanding other people and their motivations than understanding myself. 
2. I need constant affirmation and attention, to be honest. I like feeling special and appreciated. I will probably not work as hard at something if it isn't for something prestigious or is without recognition. I like awards, I like achievement. 
3. I used to take everything so seriously, was always super mature for my age, was constantly called "wise beyond my years" and told by adults that I really had "life figured out", or whatever, but now...not so much. I probably don't care enough, to be honest. It kind of stemmed from the anxiety of being treated like an adult so young. Like, did I really have life figured out? Because if it was as hopeless and awful as I interpreted, than I was fucked because it was awful. 
4. I'm not a overtly emotional person, but I go through bursts of empathy. Last night, I cried watching America's Got Talent over this 13 year old opera singer. 
5. I'm a hopeless romantic. I get easily attached to people who show me affection. I believe in soulmates and love at first sight.


----------



## InsertCreativeUsername_

For the person above me, Miss Bingley I believe, I would guess ENFJ. You sound to have a very strong extroverted feeling, as well as the ability to intuit others motivations. As for me, 1. I am absolutely socially awkward. I have a hard time processing everything and connecting and figuring out interesting things to say, so I usually end up becoming either very reserved or a rambling train wreck in social situations. I have experienced so much rejection over my social failure that I have developed an insecurity that is a self-fulfilling prophecy. 2. I am usually keenly aware of the possible. I see things going about ten different ways, typically pessimistic. Before making decisions, I compare all options and all outcomes. To make the process go faster, sometimes I pre-make a decision like make a hypothetical shopping list so I can just make a bee line in the store. 3. I dislike that I am mostly very detached from reality, logic, and time, and can zone out into memories for hours. 4. I obsess over problems. If I or someone I care about has a problem, I will put all of my energy of every day to researching it and trying to fix it until it's fixed. 5. I love art. I like to write, mostly poetry or songs. I also love to appreciate other people's art, and I consider many things art, such as conversation or even body movement or eye contact.


----------



## ai.tran.75

InsertCreativeUsername_ said:


> For the person above me, Miss Bingley I believe, I would guess ENFJ. You sound to have a very strong extroverted feeling, as well as the ability to intuit others motivations. As for me, 1. I am absolutely socially awkward. I have a hard time processing everything and connecting and figuring out interesting things to say, so I usually end up becoming either very reserved or a rambling train wreck in social situations. I have experienced so much rejection over my social failure that I have developed an insecurity that is a self-fulfilling prophecy. 2. I am usually keenly aware of the possible. I see things going about ten different ways, typically pessimistic. Before making decisions, I compare all options and all outcomes. To make the process go faster, sometimes I pre-make a decision like make a hypothetical shopping list so I can just make a bee line in the store. 3. I dislike that I am mostly very detached from reality, logic, and time, and can zone out into memories for hours. 4. I obsess over problems. If I or someone I care about has a problem, I will put all of my energy of every day to researching it and trying to fix it until it's fixed. 5. I love art. I like to write, mostly poetry or songs. I also love to appreciate other people's art, and I consider many things art, such as conversation or even body movement or eye contact.


1. Introversion 
2. Ne but since it's not working in a positive way I would say it's not dominant
3. Introvert sensing 
4. Strong feeling 
5. Connecting meanings to things Si-Ne 
According to this post infp or isfj - I can't really determine whether your Ne or Si is stronger 
---------------------------------------------------
1. I'm quite sure my persona in real life is much different than online - been told that I'm aloof and lost in thoughts by many of the close people in my life
2. I enjoy seeing the bright side in every situation - even when times are down I'll manage to focus on what's good in life . Bc of that reason I think I strive well under pressure 
3. People often time mistake me for a push over bc I tend to give out genuine compliments and my persona is quite tranquil - so it always come as a shock to them when I'll bluntly tell them something or call them out 
4. I have cold anger and bc more quiet the more angrier I become ~I would usually leave the room to deal with my emotions alone , for some odd reason this scares the hell out of some people 
5. I'm annoyed when I hear my friends tell me that I'm lucky that I have easy parents and relatives who let me do anything I want( as in having bf in junior high or having friends of both gender hangout at my house past mid night or sleepover back in high school) If something seems right to me I'll do it - I don't hide anything about myself ...Even if I were to have strict parents I wouldn't lie/hide things about myself. With that said I was never rebellious so nor am I a trouble maker .


----------



## Eset

ai.tran.75
INFJ or INFP, it's quite far fetch'd but I'm unfamiliar in diagnosing a MBTI type when the information is vague and/or not in person. But wanted to try it for fun.


ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I'm quite sure my persona in real life is much different than online - been told that I'm aloof and lost in thoughts by many of the close people in my life
> 2. I enjoy seeing the bright side in every situation - even when times are down I'll manage to focus on what's good in life . Bc of that reason I think I strive well under pressure
> 3. People often time mistake me for a push over bc I tend to give out genuine compliments and my persona is quite tranquil - so it always come as a shock to them when I'll bluntly tell them something or call them out
> 4. I have cold anger and bc more quiet the more angrier I become ~I would usually leave the room to deal with my emotions alone , for some odd reason this scares the hell out of some people
> 5. I'm annoyed when I hear my friends tell me that I'm lucky that I have easy parents and relatives who let me do anything I want( as in having bf in junior high or having friends of both gender hangout at my house past mid night or sleepover back in high school) If something seems right to me I'll do it - I don't hide anything about myself ...Even if I were to have strict parents I wouldn't lie/hide things about myself. With that said I was never rebellious so nor am I a trouble maker .


Here's more vague information.
1. Competitive. Over-achiever, must be the be the best or have the best.
2. Unemotional. Unable to comprehend other people's emotions (insensitive).
3. Disregards other's authority and order. Implements my own authority and order on others instead.
4. Vigorous learner. Wishes to have a wide and deep bank of knowledge.
5. Egotist. It's all about me, I disregard other people's needs (cynical).


----------



## Dora

narcissistic said:


> Here's more vague information.
> 1. Competitive. Over-achiever, must be the be the best or have the best.
> 2. Unemotional. Unable to comprehend other people's emotions (insensitive).
> 3. Disregards other's authority and order. Implements my own authority and order on others instead.
> 4. Vigorous learner. Wishes to have a wide and deep bank of knowledge.
> 5. Egotist. It's all about me, I disregard other people's needs (cynical).


ENTJ? (Or ESTJ)

1. Very physical. I love to touch things, I constantly have something in my hands, or move or something. Always moving around.
2. Impatient and impulsive
3. I like to have fun and do things that I enjoy, like either ideally a competitive team sport (yes, American football inside linebacker here) or go running, play with a frisbee with friend or bowling or watching movies in the cinema (cinephile here)
4. Am not pushy, don't ask for it, won't talk over people or be loud, but I love attention and validation when given to me.
5. I hate conflict, avoid it like the plague. On one hand, I'm scared of hurting other's feelings and constantly can empathize with others, on the other I hate having to defend myself, because I'm unable to do so in an assertive way without being mean. I can't argue and win a verbally lead argument. But I can fight! (but that's not legal)


----------



## ai.tran.75

narcissistic said:


> ai.tran.75
> INFJ or INFP, it's quite far fetch'd but I'm unfamiliar in diagnosing a MBTI type when the information is vague and/or not in person. But wanted to try it for fun.
> 
> 
> Here's more vague information.
> 1. Competitive. Over-achiever, must be the be the best or have the best.
> 2. Unemotional. Unable to comprehend other people's emotions (insensitive).
> 3. Disregards other's authority and order. Implements my own authority and order on others instead.
> 4. Vigorous learner. Wishes to have a wide and deep bank of knowledge.
> 5. Egotist. It's all about me, I disregard other people's needs (cynical).


1. Ti 
2. Low /inferior feeling 
3. Ti
4. Ti 
5. Ti

Intp or istp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Dora said:


> ENTJ? (Or ESTJ)
> 
> 1. Very physical. I love to touch things, I constantly have something in my hands, or move or something. Always moving around.
> 2. Impatient and impulsive
> 3. I like to have fun and do things that I enjoy, like either ideally a competitive team sport (yes, American football inside linebacker here) or go running, play with a frisbee with friend or bowling or watching movies in the cinema (cinephile here)
> 4. Am not pushy, don't ask for it, won't talk over people or be loud, but I love attention and validation when given to me.
> 5. I hate conflict, avoid it like the plague. On one hand, I'm scared of hurting other's feelings and constantly can empathize with others, on the other I hate having to defend myself, because I'm unable to do so in an assertive way without being mean. I can't argue and win a verbally lead argument. But I can fight! (but that's not legal)


1. Extrovert sensing 
2. Se 
3. Se 
4. Se- fi 
5. Se- fi

I'm guessing esfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Def. ESFP.


----------



## Dora

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Extrovert sensing
> 2. Se
> 3. Se
> 4. Se- fi
> 5. Se- fi
> 
> I'm guessing esfp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bingo!


----------



## Eset

Dora said:


> ENTJ? (Or ESTJ)


I'm curious what made you think I'm extroverted. If you have no reasonable reason then that's fine. Just interesting.


----------



## ai.tran.75

1. I can time manage quite easily and its rare for me to be late to anything 
2. Overly organized people or environment gives me migraines as to I'm more comfortable around those who are messy or place that aren't too orderly 
3. I hate when other people try to tell me how I'm feeling or analyze my situation for me 
4. I enjoy chasing the idea of something and living it out - however I'm also quite content with daydreaming and pondering about it- it's just to choose between the 2 it's more fulfilling to live out and experience my idealism 
5. I hate being compared to and would never compare one person to another to show their inferiority . I'm also annoyed with stereotype- I believe each people are individual and such be treated as such 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I can time manage quite easily and its rare for me to be late to anything
> 2. Overly organized people or environment gives me migraines as to I'm more comfortable around those who are messy or place that aren't too orderly
> 3. I hate when other people try to tell me how I'm feeling or analyze my situation for me
> 4. I enjoy chasing the idea of something and living it out - however I'm also quite content with daydreaming and pondering about it- it's just to choose between the 2 it's more fulfilling to live out and experience my idealism
> 5. I hate being compared to and would never compare one person to another to show their inferiority . I'm also annoyed with stereotype- I believe each people are individual and such be treated as such
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


INFP, surely.


----------



## RaisinKG

@ai.train.75 I can def. see NFP. Likely ENFP, especially going by past vibes (I remember you being an ENFP in the past)

1. If I completely understand what I'm going through and can grasp the overall picture of something (unfortunately, it can be really quick), I will generally feel less and less invested into actually finishing a project. Most people tend to scold me for not being much of a hard worker anyway, but my mind just seems to do whatever seems like a good idea, not "what should be done", or something along those lines. 

2. Usually not competitive, but not cooperative either. However, I generally feel a faint pressure to continue to be part of a group even if I have no use for it anymore. 

3. I don't know how to answer a question that deals with my feelings, especially when assigned something that pertains to them, seeing as I have no idea what am I feeling, so I try and rationalize it. However, it often turns out the wrong way, so "What do you feel about this" turns into "Their trying to make me more like them by giving me more of these so I can open up more, despite the fact I never want to fit in". I have a bad tendency of overthinking anything.

4. I generally like things to be kept in order and organized (At least my world). Even though I don't seem like it, I actually highly value efficiency, even if its at a slow pace.

5. Like @ai.tran.75, I detest being compared to other people. I try my best to not compare others to other people as well if it is to display their inferiority. While I get tired of stereotypes and bad generalizations a lot, I tend to make fun of them.

6. To others, I seem to act "impulsive", but it's generally because I'm very absent minded about what's going on around me, thus giving the impression that I act on an impulse. Admittedly, I can do that sometimes, but it's usually when I'm both impatient and unhealthy, which gets me into huge trouble. Normally, I'm just a homebody who lives a mostly sedentary lifestyle.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> @ai.train.75 I can def. see NFP. Likely ENFP, especially going by past vibes (I remember you being an ENFP in the past)
> 
> 1. If I completely understand what I'm going through and can grasp the overall picture of something (unfortunately, it can be really quick), I will generally feel less and less invested into actually finishing a project. Most people tend to scold me for not being much of a hard worker anyway, but my mind just seems to do whatever seems like a good idea, not "what should be done", or something along those lines.
> 
> 2. Usually not competitive, but not cooperative either. However, I generally feel a faint pressure to continue to be part of a group even if I have no use for it anymore.
> 
> 3. I don't know how to answer a question that deals with my feelings, especially when assigned something that pertains to them, seeing as I have no idea what am I feeling, so I try and rationalize it. However, it often turns out the wrong way, so "What do you feel about this" turns into "Their trying to make me more like them by giving me more of these so I can open up more, despite the fact I never want to fit in". I have a bad tendency of overthinking anything.
> 
> 4. I generally like things to be kept in order and organized (At least my world). Even though I don't seem like it, I actually highly value efficiency, even if its at a slow pace.
> 
> 5. Like @ai.tran.75, I detest being compared to other people. I try my best to not compare others to other people as well if it is to display their inferiority. While I get tired of stereotypes and bad generalizations a lot, I tend to make fun of them.
> 
> 6. To others, I seem to act "impulsive", but it's generally because I'm very absent minded about what's going on around me, thus giving the impression that I act on an impulse. Admittedly, I can do that sometimes, but it's usually when I'm both impatient and unhealthy, which gets me into huge trouble. Normally, I'm just a homebody who lives a mostly sedentary lifestyle.


INTP, though you do suggest INTJ traits.


----------



## Belzy

1. Absorbs negative energy from people, especially when close to that person.
2. Easily irritated by loud or many noises.
3. Quickly jealous, but hides it very well.
4. Feels way too quickly guilty, and feels easily turned down.
5. Adapts way too often and too much to others, and forgets himself.


----------



## The red spirit

ISFP

1. still playing NFS MW 2005
2. I like to write on perC
3. I hate summer (heat)
4. I understand and like symbols
5. research of personality was one of the most important things in my life


----------



## kitchensink

Definitely sounds FP. I kinda wanna go with INFP, but you identify yourself as ISFP so that's probably correct.

1-I worry a lot about whether I'm being true to my morals and being a good person. That's on my mind almost constantly, doing the right thing and making sure the people around me know that I love them.
2-I hate the snow. HATE IT. Summer is my favorite season. Probably because I grew up in a desert town. Speaking of, I love red rocks and hiking. Which you don't get a lot of when there's freaking snow everywhere.
3-The book that changed my life the most is The Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor Dostoevsky, and I really admire the character of Alyosha. He's very much a role model for me.
4-I have very severe social anxiety but generally prefer social situations to being alone. When in social situations, though, I tend to just listen and enjoy the company of the people I'm with. Not much of a talker. But when I was a child, I was extremely extroverted and had no concept of social boundaries whatsoever. Now that I'm older, though, I'm a lot quieter and more interested in making meaningful relationships rather than being hyperactive.
5-I don't really think much about individuality or standing out. What matters to me is following my morals and being with people who I love and care about. All else is secondary. I've never really felt like I belonged anywhere, though, and that's been a little hard.


----------



## goldthysanura

You definitely seem INFJ to me. 

1. I love tiny winged creatures. 
2. I have a longing to perform for people because I want to move them.
3. I used to be reckless and self-destructive, and I regret that. Now I just want to be healthy and a good person.
4. I like to heal people, to make them feel heard and understood, but I don't want to force help on anyone.
5. I'm in love with drag queens.


----------



## The red spirit

INFP

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.can't think of any


----------



## Ominously

UNKNOWN. (dundundun)

1. I tend to brood over my past mistakes a lot. 

2. I often wonder what the world be like if things were different (for instance, what would society be like if there wasn't an educational system..? )

3. I get jealous very easily...  If I'm not superior compared to another individual, then I'll beat myself up over it.

4. I don't consider myself very creative, but.. I do have weird thoughts or ideas that others usually don't think of. Even if I do think of a "creative" idea, I'm too lazy to implement it or I think others will dismiss it.

5. I love to write about subjects that are "abstract" I guess? I don't know if this would be considered abstract, but I like to analyze the concept of "love" or "what happens when you stay silent for too long?" (idk I was told to write about it). It's just so interesting to me!


----------



## Nothing1

*how does this work if the person has their type blasted all over*

^^I truly don't know what type you are. I do suspect an NF. I don't type people in a traditional way.

1) I can't stop daydreaming. It's a huge problem. I think it contributes to my awkwardness i.e. I trip up and down the stairs, walk into door frames (I don't know why I can't navigate door frames well), trip while walking on flat surfaces, nearly lose my belongings (phone almost falling out my pocket, but always someone nice around to tell me).

2) I dislike when people aren't direct. Extraneous information drives me crazy. I'd rather a person come right out and say "may I borrow $20" than say "hey, you know, I'm low on gas and I don't get paid until next week. I was wondering, if it's not too much to ask, although I can completely understand that it might be. I feel awful even having to ask this. Would you mind lending me $20. I'd totally repay you and I wouldn't ask if I didn't REALLY need it. It's okay if you say no." That crap is beyond annoying. :angry: Get to the point already!!!

3) I often read magazines from back to front. I skim over large bodies of information and only go back for details if necessary. Speaking of details, I don't retain details easily. Why, see #2. Get to the point already!!!

4) I'm notorious for going to the corner store in my pajamas and bedroom shoes, especially if it's late and I need to pick up something really quick. I usually don't care how I look in public. As long as I'm not indecently exposed, I don't bother. Some of my relatives find this hilarious and attempt to take pictures for future blackmail. 

5) I have two personas. 90% of the people who know me would say I'm very quiet, kind, shy, soft-spoken, patient, thoughtful, traditional, conservative and a hard worker. Then there's the 10% who REALLY know me. They would describe me as talkative, opinionated, very silly, cold hearted towards certain things, provocative and lazy.


----------



## Silent Theory

Ominously said:


> UNKNOWN. (dundundun)
> 
> 1. I tend to brood over my past mistakes a lot.
> 
> 2. I often wonder what the world be like if things were different (for instance, what would society be like if there wasn't an educational system..? )
> 
> 3. I get jealous very easily...  If I'm not superior compared to another individual, then I'll beat myself up over it.
> 
> 4. I don't consider myself very creative, but.. I do have weird thoughts or ideas that others usually don't think of. Even if I do think of a "creative" idea, I'm too lazy to implement it or I think others will dismiss it.
> 
> 5. I love to write about subjects that are "abstract" I guess? I don't know if this would be considered abstract, but I like to analyze the concept of "love" or "what happens when you stay silent for too long?" (idk I was told to write about it). It's just so interesting to me!


Based on this post, ENFP. You appear to be N-dominant, though I'm uncertain if that is Ne or Ni -- leaning towards Ne. I also thought I noticed Fi and Si. 

1. Seeing people/animals in pain or strife is heart-wrenching for me. It is even worse when I feel helpless to aid them. If I do have the opportunity to take away the suffering of anyone, I would do it without a second thought. 
2. I have been told that I appear warm, kind, friendly, open, receptive, and charismatic. I am frequently thought of as the "nice but tough" girl. A friend of mine told me that she imagined my spirit animal as a mother bear because while I am kind and warm, I will fiercely defend those that I hold dear. I have been told by others that they have been surprised when they discovered that I have many tattoos because apparently I don't "look like the sort of person who would have tattoos" (whatever that means). 
3. Continuing from the point above, I don't see myself the way that others see me. I am often taken aback when people describe me as kind, warm, friendly, etc. as my defining traits. I guess this is the way I present myself to the world, as I often feel like I am putting on a different persona when I have to socialize. Inside, I feel much more cynical, discerning, idealistic, critical, etc. than I appear on the outside. 
4. I have always wondered if I think more than the average person. From morning to night, my mind is constantly sorting through perceptions, thoughts, and analysis of concepts that I come across throughout the day. 
5. I am not very good at defining my own characteristics or emotions. I often need the input of others to understand myself from differing perspectives.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Lumosaria said:


> Based on this post, ENFP. You appear to be N-dominant, though I'm uncertain if that is Ne or Ni -- leaning towards Ne. I also thought I noticed Fi and Si.
> 
> 1. Seeing people/animals in pain or strife is heart-wrenching for me. It is even worse when I feel helpless to aid them. If I do have the opportunity to take away the suffering of anyone, I would do it without a second thought.
> 2. I have been told that I appear warm, kind, friendly, open, receptive, and charismatic. I am frequently thought of as the "nice but tough" girl. A friend of mine told me that she imagined my spirit animal as a mother bear because while I am kind and warm, I will fiercely defend those that I hold dear. I have been told by others that they have been surprised when they discovered that I have many tattoos because apparently I don't "look like the sort of person who would have tattoos" (whatever that means).
> 3. Continuing from the point above, I don't see myself the way that others see me. I am often taken aback when people describe me as kind, warm, friendly, etc. as my defining traits. I guess this is the way I present myself to the world, as I often feel like I am putting on a different persona when I have to socialize. Inside, I feel much more cynical, discerning, idealistic, critical, etc. than I appear on the outside.
> 4. I have always wondered if I think more than the average person. From morning to night, my mind is constantly sorting through perceptions, thoughts, and analysis of concepts that I come across throughout the day.
> 5. I am not very good at defining my own characteristics or emotions. I often need the input of others to understand myself from differing perspectives.


1. High fe 
2. Fe-Se - extrovert feeling due to the warmth and extrovert sending tend to have an edge to them 
3. Introvert
4. Ti 
5. Fe 

According to this post xnfj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dora

narcissistic said:


> I'm curious what made you think I'm extroverted. If you have no reasonable reason then that's fine. Just interesting.


It was just that those statements triggered for me what I know my sister, and friend do (both ESTJ) and another friend and another sister do (ENTJ). My knowledge of functions is by far not extensive. Just an impression:wink:


----------



## confusedasheck

1. I cannot describe the emotions I feel when I attempt to... I oddly forget what I felt like?

2. When people discuss their problems to me, I can't feel bad. However, when it comes to animals suffering, I just feel uncomfortable and annoyed, I mean I feel terrible too. Kind of like "What is the point of doing that?" Ex: it pisses me off when my little step-brother continues to play with his bb-gun in the house and my dog doesn't like it. Its pretty obvious the dog will jump on you or bark at you if play with it near the family or near her. So, a person who learned that will stop, right...

3. When I eat food, I do not think much of how it tastes, but how it feels.

4. I honestly think I'm pretty stupid due to not understanding many complicated sentence structure or some words, it do not make sense to me. Or sometimes I feel like when people desribe something, I think of it as absolute. Ex: "Get dressed nicely to a resturant, I would think as fancy; nice shoes, button up shirt and nice pants. However they meant just a little bit cleaner than my usual clothing."

5. I dislike people who complain about tasks and do not take their time to try to understand it.


----------



## Eset

confusedasheck said:


> 1. I cannot describe the emotions I feel when I attempt to... I oddly forget what I felt like?
> 
> 2. When people discuss their problems to me, I can't feel bad. However, when it comes to animals suffering, I just feel uncomfortable and annoyed, I mean I feel terrible too. Kind of like "What is the point of doing that?" Ex: it pisses me off when my little step-brother continues to play with his bb-gun in the house and my dog doesn't like it. Its pretty obvious the dog will jump on you or bark at you if play with it near the family or near her. So, a person who learned that will stop, right...
> 
> 3. When I eat food, I do not think much of how it tastes, but how it feels.
> 
> 4. I honestly think I'm pretty stupid due to not understanding many complicated sentence structure or some words, it do not make sense to me. Or sometimes I feel like when people desribe something, I think of it as absolute. Ex: "Get dressed nicely to a resturant, I would think as fancy; nice shoes, button up shirt and nice pants. However they meant just a little bit cleaner than my usual clothing."
> 
> 5. I dislike people who complain about tasks and do not take their time to try to understand it.


ENFP?
Seriously I think you should use different things about you, because "3. When I eat food, I do not think much of how it tastes, but how it feels." has no relations to a MBTI type or anything for that matter. I like to drink pepsi and coke alot, does that make it a valid point of my personality? No.

The first point makes me think of INTJ/INTP, second is bordering both INFP and INTP. Fourth makes me think your'e less INTP and fifth making me think you're INTP again.

I say ENFP since if it is neither INFP or INTP it will be ENFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. I don't really take my emotions seriously. However, I have the worse tendency of not taking the emotions of others seriously. I am plagued with minor sadistic tendencies too, which doesn't help, but at least it was just recently developed instead of just having been born with it (In fact in the past I used to not stand others in pain). I have the tendency to absorb the emotions of others at "face value."

2. I'm quite fond of history and the past. It's something that keeps me entertained especially when I'm bored and have nothing to do. I usually just try and remember what happened in the past. I personalize these memories too.

3. My own personality traits tend to change quite often from time to time. It's fluid and it's never really set in stone. Personal beliefs even change rapidly. My preferences also may change several times all in the same day, even if it's something life changing. Then again, I do have some characteristics that remain consistent.

4. I generally follow what my mind thinks is the most fun thing to do. Fun according to what my mind even thinks is fun.

5. One of my preferred learning methods is that I will try every possible solution that I think is the best idea, learning from past patterns and repetition.

6. I get really anxious whenever a new stranger comes up to me. EVEN if their friendly, I can sometimes freeze up and have no idea what to say, or use premade phrases I planned out before, which makes me sound like a robot. Rarely can I control my own emotions.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

1. Strikes me as Ti.
2. Si.
3. Could be Fe, but also I wonder if it isn't common to everyone.
4. Ne.
5. Ne-Si
6. introversion. 

Since introversion and thinking is something very present in you, and also you use a lot of Ne, you might be an INTP.

As for me:

1. I'm naturally disconnected from other people. But this is something I'm trying to change, because I realize it isn't good for me. My thoughts become clearer when I feel a connection with others. So I'm seeking for less superficial relations overall.

2. My personality has changed deeply through the years. I don't really find myself in any MBTI type. I went from an angry, sarcastic, isolated, rational person, to an understanding, gentle, more sociable one. I think this change was great, I'm much healthier and at ease now.

3. Many people describe me as an intellectual person and I relate to it.

4. I was extremely unstable when teenager.

5. I generally live inside my head, I'm mostly a mental and withdrawn person.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

flourine said:


> 1. I don't really take my emotions seriously. However, I have the worse tendency of not taking the emotions of others seriously. I am plagued with minor sadistic tendencies too, which doesn't help, but at least it was just recently developed instead of just having been born with it (In fact in the past I used to not stand others in pain). I have the tendency to absorb the emotions of others at "face value."
> 
> 2. I'm quite fond of history and the past. It's something that keeps me entertained especially when I'm bored and have nothing to do. I usually just try and remember what happened in the past. I personalize these memories too.
> 
> 3. My own personality traits tend to change quite often from time to time. It's fluid and it's never really set in stone. Personal beliefs even change rapidly. My preferences also may change several times all in the same day, even if it's something life changing. Then again, I do have some characteristics that remain consistent.
> 
> 4. I generally follow what my mind thinks is the most fun thing to do. Fun according to what my mind even thinks is fun.
> 
> 5. One of my preferred learning methods is that I will try every possible solution that I think is the best idea, learning from past patterns and repetition.
> 
> 6. I get really anxious whenever a new stranger comes up to me. EVEN if their friendly, I can sometimes freeze up and have no idea what to say, or use premade phrases I planned out before, which makes me sound like a robot. Rarely can I control my own emotions.


1. More T than F.
2. Si.
3. Ne. 
4. Ti.
5. Ne-Si.
6. Low Fe.

INTP. 
@ai.tran.75 I love how you typed 'according to this post [insert type]' :happy:

1. Sometimes when the phone rings, my mom came out of the shower. Occasionally I picked up the phone earlier than my mom do. Usually it's a family member calling, asking for my mom. "Where is your mom?" the family member asked. My mom asked me to lie and to say 'going shopping'. I'm confused about this. My mom hates it when people lie. My mom told me to always tell the truth. But now my mom is kinda encouraging me to tell a lie? What is the meaning of this? There's nothing wrong with taking a shower. Why should it be 'going shopping' instead of 'taking a shower'? What's the difference in it? They both mean that my mom couldn't talk to the family member. It's not like taking a shower's embarrassing or anything. 

2. Most of the time, what I say makes sense to me, but doesn't make sense to others. 

3. I would say that my room is quite organized - not as tidy as my ESFJ mom but not as messy as my xxxP sister. 

4. Apparently I like to space out without realizing. I don't realize what's in front of me and my parents and youngest sister will say, "You space out too much!" Sometimes I space out and realized I'm in the kitchen, and thought, "Why am I here?" Every time I'm in a mood of spacing out, I took the long route to my class to buy more time. 

5. I don't judge others based on what other people say about that person. That is so biased. I don't disregard their opinions - if there's something bad I will get a little cautious. But I want to see for myself who I think the person is. Sometimes people say bad things about a person. That person turned out to be not so bad anyway, though I can see why some didn't like him/her.
@Dental Floss Tycoon Can't tell much from here, but I think NT. The closest NF would be INFJ.


----------



## TornadicX

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> 1. Strikes me as Ti.
> 2. Si.
> 3. Could be Fe, but also I wonder if it isn't common to everyone.
> 4. Ne.
> 5. Ne-Si
> 6. introversion.
> 
> Since introversion and thinking is something very present in you, and also you use a lot of Ne, you might be an INTP.
> 
> As for me:
> 
> 1. I'm naturally disconnected from other people. But this is something I'm trying to change, because I realize it isn't good for me. My thoughts become clearer when I feel a connection with others. So I'm seeking for less superficial relations overall.
> 
> 2. My personality has changed deeply through the years. I don't really find myself in any MBTI type. I went from an angry, sarcastic, isolated, rational person, to an understanding, gentle, more sociable one. I think this change was great, I'm much healthier and at ease now.
> 
> 3. Many people describe me as an intellectual person and I relate to it.
> 
> 4. I was extremely unstable when teenager.
> 
> 5. I generally live inside my head, I'm mostly a mental and withdrawn person.


I think you sound like a well developed INTP but what do I know? You're heady & intuitive..and although you're more of a people person, I still think deep down you're better off by yourself more than not. You seem open to change & objective..and you can step outside of yourself to look analyze what you deem negatives and positives about your personality. So, you can be a matured INTP.

1.) I love dancing, creating, singing, making instrumentals, flirting, being in love, and having fun!

2.) I can't stand people who don't mind their own business or who pick on others' in public or on social media

3. I'm very messy & hate "to-do" lists unless it's job related..(because of the money.)

4. I'm bisexual

5. I'm very forgiving of others


----------



## INFJenNiFer

starryeyedx said:


> I think you sound like a well developed INTP but what do I know? You're heady & intuitive..and although you're more of a people person, I still think deep down you're better off by yourself more than not. You seem open to change & objective..and you can step outside of yourself to look analyze what you deem negatives and positives about your personality. So, you can be a matured INTP.
> 
> 1.) I love dancing, creating, singing, making instrumentals, flirting, being in love, and having fun!
> 
> 2.) I can't stand people who don't mind their own business or who pick on others' in public or on social media
> 
> 3. I'm very messy & hate "to-do" lists unless it's job related..(because of the money.)
> 
> 4. I'm bisexual
> 
> 5. I'm very forgiving of others


1. Ne/Se.
2. F?

I can't tell much from here, but I think ExFP. 

I'll repost mine.

1. Sometimes when the phone rings, my mom came out of the shower. Occasionally I picked up the phone earlier than my mom do. Usually it's a family member calling, asking for my mom. "Where is your mom?" the family member asked. My mom asked me to lie and to say 'going shopping'. I'm confused about this. My mom hates it when people lie. My mom told me to always tell the truth. But now my mom is kinda encouraging me to tell a lie? What is the meaning of this? There's nothing wrong with taking a shower. Why should it be 'going shopping' instead of 'taking a shower'? What's the difference in it? They both mean that my mom couldn't talk to the family member. It's not like taking a shower's embarrassing or anything. 

2. Most of the time, what I say makes sense to me, but doesn't make sense to others. 

3. I would say that my room is quite organized - not as tidy as my ESFJ mom but not as messy as my xxxP sister. 

4. Apparently I like to space out without realizing. I don't realize what's in front of me and my parents and youngest sister will say, "You space out too much!" Sometimes I space out and realized I'm in the kitchen, and thought, "Why am I here?" Every time I'm in a mood of spacing out, I took the long route to my class to buy more time. 

5. I don't judge others based on what other people say about that person. That is so biased. I don't disregard their opinions - if there's something bad I will get a little cautious. But I want to see for myself who I think the person is. Sometimes people say bad things about a person. That person turned out to be not so bad anyway, though I can see why some didn't like him/her.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

INFJennifer said:


> 1. Sometimes when the phone rings, my mom came out of the shower. Occasionally I picked up the phone earlier than my mom do. Usually it's a family member calling, asking for my mom. "Where is your mom?" the family member asked. My mom asked me to lie and to say 'going shopping'. I'm confused about this. My mom hates it when people lie. My mom told me to always tell the truth. But now my mom is kinda encouraging me to tell a lie? What is the meaning of this? There's nothing wrong with taking a shower. Why should it be 'going shopping' instead of 'taking a shower'? What's the difference in it? They both mean that my mom couldn't talk to the family member. It's not like taking a shower's embarrassing or anything.
> 
> 2. Most of the time, what I say makes sense to me, but doesn't make sense to others.
> 
> 3. I would say that my room is quite organized - not as tidy as my ESFJ mom but not as messy as my xxxP sister.
> 
> 4. Apparently I like to space out without realizing. I don't realize what's in front of me and my parents and youngest sister will say, "You space out too much!" Sometimes I space out and realized I'm in the kitchen, and thought, "Why am I here?" Every time I'm in a mood of spacing out, I took the long route to my class to buy more time.
> 
> 5. I don't judge others based on what other people say about that person. That is so biased. I don't disregard their opinions - if there's something bad I will get a little cautious. But I want to see for myself who I think the person is. Sometimes people say bad things about a person. That person turned out to be not so bad anyway, though I can see why some didn't like him/her.


You're an F type whose Sensing function is likely inferior. I can't strongly argue I vs. E, or Fi vs. Fe and Ni. vs. Fe based on these five points alone, but you knowing what you say makes sense to you does vaguely suggest Ni. Nothing definite here, but I can see how you could be an INFJ.

My turn.

1. I'm driven by curiosity, be it new ways of thinking, new favourite books and films, new revelatory experiences, or new places to see. And I'm big on philosophy because of conceptualising purpose and meaning, and I like being able to "sample" different schools of thought.
2. I live most of my life in solitude, but I'm stimulated by interesting people and conversations. However, I tend to be a social outcast through choice because of my esoteric interests, and lack of interest in social activities such as sports, religion, or clubbing,
3. I seldom live in the here and now. That said, there's an urge for me to be more "here" in the moment, and I turn to meditation as a means of trying to achieve this.
4. I'm no longer interested in trying to build a career for myself that makes a large weekly salary, because I'm trying to live a life of minimalism and I don't want a stressful job.
5. Yet this comes into conflict with my increasingly growing urge to try and contribute something meaningful to the wider world. I want to try and make writing work out for me, not as a profession, but more in being able to write something that can be meaningful to people all over the world as a gift to them. A blog might be a good way of doing this, as a platform where I can self-publish and where people can read my works for free. I also want to do more volunteer work to make the lives of those in my community a little better.


----------



## effervescent pearls

Soul Kitchen said:


> You're an F type whose Sensing function is likely inferior. I can't strongly argue I vs. E, or Fi vs. Fe and Ni. vs. Fe based on these five points alone, but your desire for consistency in logic and knowing that what you say makes sense to you does vaguely suggest Ti. Nothing definite here, but I can see how you could be an INFJ.
> 
> My turn.
> 
> 1. I'm driven by curiosity, be it new ways of thinking, new favourite books and films, new revelatory experiences, or new places to see. And I'm big on philosophy, in conceptualising purpose and meaning, and in being able to "sample" different schools of thought.
> 2. I live most of my life in solitude, but I'm stimulated by interesting people and conversations. However, I tend to be a social outcast through choice because of my esoteric interests and lack of interests in social activities, such as sports, religion, or clubbing. I'm not interested in those things.
> 3. I seldom live in the here and now. That said, there's an urge for me to be more "here" in the moment, and I turn to meditation as a means of trying to achieve this.
> 4. I'm no longer interested in trying to build a career for myself that makes a large weekly salary, because I'm trying to live a life of minimalism and I don't want a stressful job.
> 5. Yet this comes into conflict with my increasingly growing urge to try and contribute something meaningful to the wider world. I want to try and make writing work out for me, not as a profession, but more in being able to write something that can be meaningful to people all over the world as a gift to them. A blog might be a good way of doing this, as a platform where I can self-publish and where people can read my works for free. I also want to do more volunteer work to make the lives of those in my community a little better.


I can see how you're an ENTP. I see the Ne, big time.

1.) I'm thinking of working at a church so I can be of use. I don't mind being bored by it. I can tell myself I'm helping people. I'm worried if I pursue my passions ( writing, art) that I would lose the passion I have for them with deadlines and my perfectionism. 
2.) I have a tendency to plan out things and then do the exact opposite, especially with money. I hate that I like the rush I get from spending.
3.) I'm a high believer in destiny and signs. I have survived things that should've killed me and wonder why God keeps me around. 
4.) I'm rarely present and am always thinking of the future or being troubled by the past.
5.) I feel I compromise myself to avoid conflict and to keep the peace.


----------



## leictreon

1) F
2) Low/shadow Ni
3) Ni or Si
4) Si
5) Fe

ISFJ, probably.

Well... I feel like I have three opposite personalities with me. I'll type 5 facts about each one.

First one:
1) Values feelings more than logic
2) Warm hearted, nurturing and supports friends emotionally
3) Individualistic and looks for meaning in everything
4) Mystical and attracted to metaphors
5) Highly sensitive and hates conflict

Second one:
1) Values logic and science more than feelings
2) Blunt, harsh and brutally honest
3) Thrives on conflict and trolling
4) Sarcastic and generally tough minded
5) Authoritarian minded

Third one:
1) Lazy and dislikes work
2) Socially anxious and awkward
3) Actively a loner, dislikes being talked to and tends to drive people away
4) Hedonistic and particularly worried about comfort
5) Tends to explode in emotional outbursts


----------



## Eset

leictreon said:


> 1) F
> 2) Low/shadow Ni
> 3) Ni or Si
> 4) Si
> 5) Fe
> 
> ISFJ, probably.
> 
> Well... I feel like I have three opposite personalities with me. I'll type 5 facts about each one.
> 
> First one:
> 1) Values feelings more than logic
> 2) Warm hearted, nurturing and supports friends emotionally
> 3) Individualistic and looks for meaning in everything
> 4) Mystical and attracted to metaphors
> 5) Highly sensitive and hates conflict
> 
> Second one:
> 1) Values logic and science more than feelings
> 2) Blunt, harsh and brutally honest
> 3) Thrives on conflict and trolling
> 4) Sarcastic and generally tough minded
> 5) Authoritarian minded
> 
> Third one:
> 1) Lazy and dislikes work
> 2) Socially anxious and awkward
> 3) Actively a loner, dislikes being talked to and tends to drive people away
> 4) Hedonistic and particularly worried about comfort
> 5) Tends to explode in emotional outbursts


First: ENFP
Second: ENTP, maybe some J with the "Authoritarian minded".
Third: INTP? Idk if INTPs can still "explode in emotional outbursts".

The third is very loose and hard to tell if hedonistic has any relation to INTPs specifically.

Here's mine:

1. Loner, detached, likes solitude where can see fit, comes across as very reclusive. 
2. Skeptical, observer, analytical, prefers to critique than praise. 
3. Calm, relaxed, casual, would rather let life take the wheel and let be.
4. Selfish, cynical, irresponsible, often comes across as being unmannerly and rude.
5. Confident, arrogant, egotistic, comes across as being narcissistic.
(Fuck the rules).
6. Fearless, bold, dominant, aggressive, comes across as being difficult.
7. Stoic, unemotional, insensitive, comes across as being cold and apathetic.
8. Overachiever, perfectionist, acts very competitively even at small things.
9. Curious, fantasy prone, imaginative, creative, comes across as being strange and "not all there".
10. Unconventional, contravene, comes across as being "having his own way".


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Typical of Introverts who prefer Thinking over Feeling
2. T over F, almost no signs of F
3. Perceiving
4. Te/Ti
5. Te with low Fi
6. Te lol
7. Ti?
8. Te
9. N
10. N

yo dawg that sounds like an NTJ
1. I dislike being constrained by rules and guidelines in projects. 

2. I constantly want freedom and independence, even if being "free from absolutely everything and being boundless" is impossible, my mind still continues to fantasize about it. My mind is anything but "down to earth" with it's constant musing and thinking about something.

3. I revile having to work with my hands or my body. It's surprisingly unheard of that whenever I try to go fast in something not comfortable, (especially in bicycles), I will get very dizzy and constantly feel unbalanced. I am especially sensitive to allergies and I don't really pay attention to my own health.

4. I like and want to analyze. There's nothing really special about it, it's one of my more notable traits.

5. I am well known for being quite random. But usually I come across as being a bored and apathetic observer.

6. I really don't get it when I have to unnecessarily give someone praise, especially when I think that they don't deserve it. Even then, I'm more inclined to criticize than to praise, and rarely do I bother sugarcoating. I do feel bad when I offend someone, but I don't know how to "properly apologize"

7. I often overlook small details.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

flourine said:


> 1. I dislike being constrained by rules and guidelines in projects.
> 
> 2. I constantly want freedom and independence, even if being "free from absolutely everything and being boundless" is impossible, my mind still continues to fantasize about it. My mind is anything but "down to earth" with it's constant musing and thinking about something.
> 
> 3. I revile having to work with my hands or my body. It's surprisingly unheard of that whenever I try to go fast in something not comfortable, (especially in bicycles), I will get very dizzy and constantly feel unbalanced. I am especially sensitive to allergies and I don't really pay attention to my own health.
> 
> 4. I like and want to analyze. There's nothing really special about it, it's one of my more notable traits.
> 
> 5. I am well known for being quite random. But usually I come across as being a bored and apathetic observer.
> 
> 6. I really don't get it when I have to unnecessarily give someone praise, especially when I think that they don't deserve it. Even then, I'm more inclined to criticize than to praise, and rarely do I bother sugarcoating. I do feel bad when I offend someone, but I don't know how to "properly apologize"
> 
> 7. I often overlook small details.


#6 indicates inferior Fe, and you describe yourself as an "apathetic observer" who dislikes "being constrained by rules and guidelines in projects". This indicates a Ti mindset, as shown by how you "like and want to analyse". You're disconnected from the physical and describe yourself as "random" in your thoughts, and you constantly want freedom and independence as is typical for an Ne or Se function. However, you base your experience on the mental more than the material, so I'm going to choose Ne because I don't see any Se going on at all.

INTP is likely to be your type.

I'm just going to repost what I wrote earlier.

1. I'm driven by curiosity, be it new ways of thinking, new favourite books and films, new revelatory experiences, or new places to see. And I'm big on philosophy because of conceptualising purpose and meaning, and I like being able to "sample" different schools of thought.
2. I live most of my life in solitude, but I'm stimulated by interesting people and conversations. However, I tend to be a social outcast through choice because of my esoteric interests, and lack of interest in social activities such as sports, religion, or clubbing,
3. I seldom live in the here and now. That said, there's an urge for me to be more "here" in the moment, and I turn to meditation as a means of trying to achieve this.
4. I'm no longer interested in trying to build a career for myself that makes a large weekly salary, because I'm trying to live a life of minimalism and I don't want a stressful job.
5. Yet this comes into conflict with my increasingly growing urge to try and contribute something meaningful to the wider world. I want to try and make writing work out for me, not as a profession, but more in being able to write something that can be meaningful to people all over the world as a gift to them. A blog might be a good way of doing this, as a platform where I can self-publish and where people can read my works for free. I also want to do more volunteer work to make the lives of those in my community a little better.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> 1. Typical of Introverts who prefer Thinking over Feeling
> 2. T over F, almost no signs of F
> 3. Perceiving
> 4. Te/Ti
> 5. Te with low Fi
> 6. Te lol
> 7. Ti?
> 8. Te
> 9. N
> 10. N
> 
> yo dawg that sounds like an NTJ


(about me, from your opinion)
Or an immature NTP, or an evolving NTP that acts more J to get by in the world. Either way I can be sure of being definitely NT.
Possible suppressed E making me seem more I, who knows? Time will tell, and I hope time will tell.

(about you, me giving an opinion)
And strong INTP vibes from statements 1-6, then you throw a wild card in there to annoy me. INTP that has forgotten how to P?


----------



## Eset

Soul Kitchen said:


> #6 indicates inferior Fe, and you describe yourself as an "apathetic observer" who dislikes "being constrained by rules and guidelines in projects". This indicates a Ti mindset, as shown by how you "like and want to analyse". You're disconnected from the physical and describe yourself as "random" in your thoughts, and you constantly want freedom and independence as is typical for an Ne or Se function. However, you base your experience on the mental more than the material, so I'm going to choose Ne because I don't see any Se going on at all.
> 
> INTP is likely to be your type.
> 
> I'm just going to repost what I wrote earlier.
> 
> 1. I'm driven by curiosity, be it new ways of thinking, new favourite books and films, new revelatory experiences, or new places to see. And I'm big on philosophy because of conceptualising purpose and meaning, and I like being able to "sample" different schools of thought.
> 2. I live most of my life in solitude, but I'm stimulated by interesting people and conversations. However, I tend to be a social outcast through choice because of my esoteric interests, and lack of interest in social activities such as sports, religion, or clubbing,
> 3. I seldom live in the here and now. That said, there's an urge for me to be more "here" in the moment, and I turn to meditation as a means of trying to achieve this.
> 4. I'm no longer interested in trying to build a career for myself that makes a large weekly salary, because I'm trying to live a life of minimalism and I don't want a stressful job.
> 5. Yet this comes into conflict with my increasingly growing urge to try and contribute something meaningful to the wider world. I want to try and make writing work out for me, not as a profession, but more in being able to write something that can be meaningful to people all over the world as a gift to them. A blog might be a good way of doing this, as a platform where I can self-publish and where people can read my works for free. I also want to do more volunteer work to make the lives of those in my community a little better.


INFP written all over it.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

narcissistic said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 1. Loner, detached, likes solitude where can see fit, comes across as very reclusive.
> 2. Skeptical, observer, analytical, prefers to critique than praise.
> 3. Calm, relaxed, casual, would rather let life take the wheel and let be.
> 4. Selfish, cynical, irresponsible, often comes across as being unmannerly and rude.
> 5. Confident, arrogant, egotistic, comes across as being narcissistic.
> (Fuck the rules).
> 6. Fearless, bold, dominant, aggressive, comes across as being difficult.
> 7. Stoic, unemotional, insensitive, comes across as being cold and apathetic.
> 8. Overachiever, perfectionist, acts very competitively even at small things.
> 9. Curious, fantasy prone, imaginative, creative, comes across as being strange and "not all there".
> 10. Unconventional, contravene, comes across as being "having his own way".


You're an INTP, although an unusually assertive and driven sort of INTP. Most of them strike me as impassive, but it's almost as though you have something to prove. You're not an INTJ or an ISTP, though. I see more of a dominant Ti/inferior Fe dynamic than a dominant Ni/inferior Se, and your general mindset is more concerned with abstractions than with objects of the world.

Repost time again.

1. I'm driven by curiosity, be it new ways of thinking, new favourite books and films, new revelatory experiences, or new places to see. And I'm big on philosophy because of conceptualising purpose and meaning, and I like being able to "sample" different schools of thought.
2. I live most of my life in solitude, but I'm stimulated by interesting people and conversations. However, I tend to be a social outcast through choice because of my esoteric interests, and lack of interest in social activities such as sports, religion, or clubbing,
3. I seldom live in the here and now. That said, there's an urge for me to be more "here" in the moment, and I turn to meditation as a means of trying to achieve this.
4. I'm no longer interested in trying to build a career for myself that makes a large weekly salary, because I'm trying to live a life of minimalism and I don't want a stressful job.
5. Yet this comes into conflict with my increasingly growing urge to try and contribute something meaningful to the wider world. I want to try and make writing work out for me, not as a profession, but more in being able to write something that can be meaningful to people all over the world as a gift to them. A blog might be a good way of doing this, as a platform where I can self-publish and where people can read my works for free. I also want to do more volunteer work to make the lives of those in my community a little better.


----------



## confusedasheck

@narcissistic 
Ah, my number 3 was worded awfully, I was thinking of something else and put feels in it by accident. I meant to say I do not really notice what it taste like until someone spots it out.
@Soul Kitchen
1. N
2. N
3. Se?
4. N
5. Fe

________
1. When I am annoyed, I do try to hide but I noticed I would release it something else or I want to be alone. Ex: Once my little brother was annoying me and I pinched him needlessly hard with a smile to make seem like a joke.
2. I like hearing what the book is about rather than reading it since it's quicker and shorter.
3. I apologize a lot when I start to overthink what I say is rude or will hurt the person's feelings.
4. If I do not get my alone time, my emotion such as anger, irritation, and annoyance, will build up and burst.
5. I always learn from my mistakes, then try not to commit the same error again. Even though, it does occur time to time.


----------



## confusedasheck

double post.


----------



## Eset

Soul Kitchen said:


> You're an INTP, although an unusually assertive and driven sort of INTP. Most of them strike me as impassive, but it's almost as though you have something to prove. You're not an INTJ or an ISTP, though. I see more of a dominant Ti/inferior Fe dynamic than a dominant Ni/inferior Se, and your general mindset is more concerned with abstractions than with objects of the world.
> 
> Repost time again.
> 
> 1. I'm driven by curiosity, be it new ways of thinking, new favourite books and films, new revelatory experiences, or new places to see. And I'm big on philosophy because of conceptualising purpose and meaning, and I like being able to "sample" different schools of thought.
> 2. I live most of my life in solitude, but I'm stimulated by interesting people and conversations. However, I tend to be a social outcast through choice because of my esoteric interests, and lack of interest in social activities such as sports, religion, or clubbing,
> 3. I seldom live in the here and now. That said, there's an urge for me to be more "here" in the moment, and I turn to meditation as a means of trying to achieve this.
> 4. I'm no longer interested in trying to build a career for myself that makes a large weekly salary, because I'm trying to live a life of minimalism and I don't want a stressful job.
> 5. Yet this comes into conflict with my increasingly growing urge to try and contribute something meaningful to the wider world. I want to try and make writing work out for me, not as a profession, but more in being able to write something that can be meaningful to people all over the world as a gift to them. A blog might be a good way of doing this, as a platform where I can self-publish and where people can read my works for free. I also want to do more volunteer work to make the lives of those in my community a little better.


My assertiveness most likely comes from my Grandiose Narcissistic Personality (look it up). (Though I spend a lot of time reflecting on it).
So I'm bordering ISTP and INTP, but show lots of signs of J? 
However overall primarily INTP?


----------



## Eset

confusedasheck said:


> @narcissistic
> Ah, my number 3 was worded awfully, I was thinking of something else and put feels in it by accident. I meant to say I do not really notice what it taste like until someone spots it out.
> @Soul Kitchen
> 1. N
> 2. N
> 3. Se?
> 4. N
> 5. Fe
> 
> ________
> 1. When I am annoyed, I do try to hide but I noticed I would release it something else or I want to be alone. Ex: Once my little brother was annoying me and I pinched him needlessly hard with a smile to make seem like a joke.
> 2. I like hearing what the book is about rather than reading it since it's quicker and shorter.
> 3. I apologize a lot when I start to overthink what I say is rude or will hurt the person's feelings.
> 4. If I do not get my alone time, my emotion such as anger, irritation, and annoyance, will build up and burst.
> 5. I always learn from my mistakes, then try not to commit the same error again. Even though, it does occur time to time.


IxFx, most likely ISFP if you expanded more.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@narcissistic The need to jockey for a position in life and how you take pride in being confident and fearless is what I'd generally expect from an SP. From a behavioural point of view, SPs tend to be much more competitive than INTPs. However, when I assess you from a cognitive point of view, I try and determine the driving factor behind your ego and don't find Se. I also don't see INTJ because you clearly have a dominant Ti/inferior Fe, even though it's INTJs who tend more towards narcissism than INTPs. INTJs are usually what I'd expect when I see an introverted NT with a narcissistic personality. Again, this is where it's important to separate behaviourism from cognition.
@confusedasheck You're an introvert, although I haven't got much else to go on. #3 vaguely suggests Fe over Fi, and #5 suggests Si, but this isn't enough to type you.

Repost time again.

1. I'm driven by curiosity, be it new ways of thinking, new favourite books and films, new revelatory experiences, or new places to see. And I'm big on philosophy because of conceptualising purpose and meaning, and I like being able to "sample" different schools of thought.
2. I live most of my life in solitude, but I'm stimulated by interesting people and conversations. However, I tend to be a social outcast through choice because of my esoteric interests, and lack of interest in social activities such as sports, religion, or clubbing,
3. I seldom live in the here and now. That said, there's an urge for me to be more "here" in the moment, and I turn to meditation as a means of trying to achieve this.
4. I'm no longer interested in trying to build a career for myself that makes a large weekly salary, because I'm trying to live a life of minimalism and I don't want a stressful job.
5. Yet this comes into conflict with my increasingly growing urge to try and contribute something meaningful to the wider world. I want to try and make writing work out for me, not as a profession, but more in being able to write something that can be meaningful to people all over the world as a gift to them. A blog might be a good way of doing this, as a platform where I can self-publish and where people can read my works for free. I also want to do more volunteer work to make the lives of those in my community a little better.


----------



## Eset

Soul Kitchen said:


> @narcissistic The need to jockey for a position in life and how you take pride in being confident and fearless is what I'd generally expect from an SP. From a behavioural point of view, SPs tend to be much more competitive than INTPs. However, when I assess you from a cognitive point of view, I try and determine the driving factor behind your ego and don't find Se. I also don't see INTJ because you clearly have a dominant Ti/inferior Fe, even though it's INTJs who tend more towards narcissism than INTPs. INTJs are usually what I'd expect when I see an introverted NT with a narcissistic personality. Again, this is where it's important to separate behaviourism from cognition.


I understand.
Here's what "Key 2 cog" marked on my Cognitive Functions:
se 24.3, si 35.5
ne 31.3, ni 30.1
te 36.6, ti 38.4
fe 09.0, fi 35.2
If this isn't relevant or you know a better site to test my functions then that's fine.

BTW are you waiting for someone to just say ENTP to your 5 things about yourself?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@narcissistic Someone already said I was ENTP; the first person to type me in this thread, actually. It's more that, as an Ne user, I have this insatiable sense of inquisitiveness where I view whatever perspective I happen to have now as being tentative. ENTP is what I consider the most probable type out of the various other types I could be.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Soul Kitchen said:


> @narcissistic The need to jockey for a position in life and how you take pride in being confident and fearless is what I'd generally expect from an SP. From a behavioural point of view, SPs tend to be much more competitive than INTPs. However, when I assess you from a cognitive point of view, I try and determine the driving factor behind your ego and don't find Se. I also don't see INTJ because you clearly have a dominant Ti/inferior Fe, even though it's INTJs who tend more towards narcissism than INTPs. INTJs are usually what I'd expect when I see an introverted NT with a narcissistic personality. Again, this is where it's important to separate behaviourism from cognition.
> @confusedasheck You're an introvert, although I haven't got much else to go on. #3 vaguely suggests Fe over Fi, and #5 suggests Si, but this isn't enough to type you.
> 
> Repost time again.
> 
> 1. I'm driven by curiosity, be it new ways of thinking, new favourite books and films, new revelatory experiences, or new places to see. And I'm big on philosophy because of conceptualising purpose and meaning, and I like being able to "sample" different schools of thought.
> 2. I live most of my life in solitude, but I'm stimulated by interesting people and conversations. However, I tend to be a social outcast through choice because of my esoteric interests, and lack of interest in social activities such as sports, religion, or clubbing,
> 3. I seldom live in the here and now. That said, there's an urge for me to be more "here" in the moment, and I turn to meditation as a means of trying to achieve this.
> 4. I'm no longer interested in trying to build a career for myself that makes a large weekly salary, because I'm trying to live a life of minimalism and I don't want a stressful job.
> 5. Yet this comes into conflict with my increasingly growing urge to try and contribute something meaningful to the wider world. I want to try and make writing work out for me, not as a profession, but more in being able to write something that can be meaningful to people all over the world as a gift to them. A blog might be a good way of doing this, as a platform where I can self-publish and where people can read my works for free. I also want to do more volunteer work to make the lives of those in my community a little better.


1. Ne in high position 
2. Intuitive 
3. This sounds like Si since the here and now you're trying to achieve comes from within rather than external 
4. Perceiving 
5. Fe 

I see a high use of Ne leaning more towards Ti than fi - so my guess for you would be Entp 

---------------------------------------------------
1. I enjoy my solitary time quite much along with socializing and going out however if I were to be forced to stay in or dragged to go out against my will I'll be extremely agitated 
2. I can never cry in front of anyone - even at a young age ( unless it's for a play or I'm laughing my head off) it's not bc I'm afraid to show my vulnerability but more so bc I enjoy dealing with my emotions alone and it feels awkward and odd if others were to see me cry ( this include people such as my mom and husband )
3. I threw a lot of house parties in my teens- mid twenties - however my idea of a good party is quite differ from the social norm of loud music and drinking - I enjoy party where everyone engage in ethical or philosophical debate - play trivia games /board games and just sit there and banters 
4. Although I'm not wild or rebellious - I have always done what I want and what feels right and I don't hide anything about myself to anyone . It always confuse me when I see my friends hiding things they enjoy from others or their parents 
5. I can write up a story - essay - create a game or throw ideas around quite easily and my abstract knowledge is quite impressive however when it comes to practical matters what take a person 10 minutes to do may take me up to an hour- I'm horrible with practical task and I don't find much importance in it either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I enjoy my solitary time quite much along with socializing and going out however if I were to be forced to stay in or dragged to go out against my will I'll be extremely agitated
> 2. I can never cry in front of anyone - even at a young age ( unless it's for a play or I'm laughing my head off) it's not bc I'm afraid to show my vulnerability but more so bc I enjoy dealing with my emotions alone and it feels awkward and odd if others were to see me cry ( this include people such as my mom and husband )
> 3. I threw a lot of house parties in my teens- mid twenties - however my idea of a good party is quite differ from the social norm of loud music and drinking - I enjoy party where everyone engage in ethical or philosophical debate - play trivia games /board games and just sit there and banters
> 4. Although I'm not wild or rebellious - I have always done what I want and what feels right and I don't hide anything about myself to anyone . It always confuse me when I see my friends hiding things they enjoy from others or their parents
> 5. I can write up a story - essay - create a game or throw ideas around quite easily and my abstract knowledge is quite impressive however when it comes to practical matters what take a person 10 minutes to do may take me up to an hour- I'm horrible with practical task and I don't find much importance in it either


INFP. You're an introvert and Feeling is tied deeply into your inner experience, and you do what feels true to yourself. I don't see Se/Ni at all, and #5 indicates inferior Te.

Repost time again.

1. I'm driven by curiosity, be it new ways of thinking, new favourite books and films, new revelatory experiences, or new places to see. And I'm big on philosophy because of conceptualising purpose and meaning, and I like being able to "sample" different schools of thought.
2. I live most of my life in solitude, but I'm stimulated by interesting people and conversations. However, I tend to be a social outcast through choice because of my esoteric interests, and lack of interest in social activities such as sports, religion, or clubbing,
3. I seldom live in the here and now. That said, there's an urge for me to be more "here" in the moment, and I turn to meditation as a means of trying to achieve this.
4. I'm no longer interested in trying to build a career for myself that makes a large weekly salary, because I'm trying to live a life of minimalism and I don't want a stressful job.
5. Yet this comes into conflict with my increasingly growing urge to try and contribute something meaningful to the wider world. I want to try and make writing work out for me, not as a profession, but more in being able to write something that can be meaningful to people all over the world as a gift to them. A blog might be a good way of doing this, as a platform where I can self-publish and where people can read my works for free. I also want to do more volunteer work to make the lives of those in my community a little better.


----------



## Eset

@Soul Kitchen
OK, after studying the Dominant Function, Auxiliary Function, Tertiary Function and the Inferior Function more in depth. I have concluded myself as being a INTP, areas of what was making it fuzzy was that I was mixing up on ordering the Inf, Aux and Ter Function also my Si and Ne look unhealthy.
Thank you for letting me see this is in a new light.


----------



## RaisinKG

Likely *ENTP*

1. I lack almost any sort of passion for anything, which is one of the main (but not entirely) factors that I can drop a project rather quickly. Often, almost all of my projects that I've started are never truly completed. In fact, I never consider even a "completed" project to be truly finished.

2. If I start getting bored with something, my mind pressures me to drop it, as it is "no longer fun"

3. I dislike the established method and standardized this, and standardized that. I would rather do things my way, instead of following the highway / the flock. However, if I find that the standard method makes sense to me, I will use it.

4. Usually takes things rather casually thanks to my dispassionate nature. 

5. Tends to be irresponsible and somewhat of an outcast due to my interests, overall personality, hobbies, and social activity avoidant nature.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> with magical charms.
> 
> indoors! indooooors! innndoooooors!


Ever watched "Charmed"? That shit was the best (for some reason).


----------



## Eset

1. I lean towards the self-destructive (self harm, alcohol) and destruction of others (manipulation, reckless behavior, causing chaos over order) when I am bored (bored majority of the time) like there's no future for me (as if I had just one week left to live, no hope), however my rationality tends to put me back onto track (most of the times). Yet I act very rational and sensible if I was accompanied by others like other youths trying to act anti-social with me, however I would do those things if I was alone.

2. Heavily obsessed with crushes, if I fancy someone I tend to idealize them in my head as the perfect person that is exactly like me. At home when I am watching movies and such I pretend they are with me (not visually), I talk to them in my head and act as if the conversations are somewhat true (feel as if they have a mind of their own, like it is a real conversation) (this doesn't have to be just crushes, it could be anyone close to me). Meaning if I see them in real life then my judgement on them is moderately changed/based from those conversations in my head.

3. I act as if I am in a reality TV show where people can read my mind and see what I am doing, I act upon these by being fairly paranoid that they will see me in a disgusting light, also I talk to them in my head as if I was doing a 4th wall conversation like you see in Deadpool.

4. I am obsessed with having to make sense of everything, i hate leaving grey areas grey, i need everything to be black and white. I feel anxious if I am unable to solve something and makes me become more desperate where sometimes I can go too far where I am simply just joining dot to dots together so that it is no longer grey, usually this links with my 2nd statement where I will act upon these dot to dots as if they are real creating problems for myself and others depending on what the act is.

5. I am disorganized yet I like to be organized. I depend on others to organize me, if someone was to set a to do list for me then I happy to comply with it (as long as it is practical and makes sense), however if I was to make a to do list for myself I become lazy and drawn away from it usually saying to myself "I'll just do it later". That being said I am fairly organized when it comes to my games, I can happily make a to do list for what do to when completing achievements or such and will comply to it.


----------



## Sabrah

INFP

1. I draw a lot of naked people and I draw underwear designs for women of all body types.
2. I like to teach myself things.
3. When I was a kid I drew dragons all day long and I used to carry around books about reptiles and show pictures of snakes swallowing things to random people at church.
3. I can immediately sense when someone is a hypocrite or lacks empathy and I shut down and distance myself from them because I can't stand it.
4. The other day a girl I don't like at work gave me her phone number. I went to the bathroom later and thought it was a reciept so I threw it in the toilet and peed on it before I realized it was her number.
5. I like to make myself fresh ginger tea because I feel clean and more focused after drinking it.


----------



## Eset

Sabrah said:


> INFP
> 
> 1. I draw a lot of naked people and I draw underwear designs for women of all body types.
> 2. I like to teach myself things.
> 3. When I was a kid I drew dragons all day long and I used to carry around books about reptiles and show pictures of snakes swallowing things to random people at church.
> 3. I can immediately sense when someone is a hypocrite or lacks empathy and I shut down and distance myself from them because I can't stand it.
> 4. The other day a girl I don't like at work gave me her phone number. I went to the bathroom later and thought it was a reciept so I threw it in the toilet and peed on it before I realized it was her number.
> 5. I like to make myself fresh ginger tea because I feel clean and more focused after drinking it.


Where from that shows strong signs of INFP? Show me you're work.

"3. I can immediately sense when someone is a hypocrite or lacks empathy and I shut down and distance myself from them because I can't stand it." You must hate people with Autism then. lol (Since people with Autism seem Unempathetic even though they ain't, just have hard time seeing the world from the perspective of another. But how would you know that?).
"4. The other day a girl I don't like at work gave me her phone number. I went to the bathroom later and thought it was a reciept so I threw it in the toilet and peed on it before I realized it was her number." I'm curious on why you peed on it? Why didn't you just put to recipe in a bin? Why the toilet? So many questions, so many possibilities.
You're a chill and creative person.
INTP will do just fine.


----------



## Sabrah

narcissistic said:


> Where from that shows strong signs of INFP? Show me you're work.
> 
> "3. I can immediately sense when someone is a hypocrite or lacks empathy and I shut down and distance myself from them because I can't stand it." You must hate people with Autism then. lol (Since people with Autism seem Unempathetic even though they ain't, just have hard time seeing the world from the perspective of another. But how would you know that?).
> "4. The other day a girl I don't like at work gave me her phone number. I went to the bathroom later and thought it was a reciept so I threw it in the toilet and peed on it before I realized it was her number." I'm curious on why you peed on it? Why didn't you just put to recipe in a bin? Why the toilet? So many questions, so many possibilities.
> You're a chill and creative person.
> INTP will do just fine.


I happen to be autistic.. I have aspergers but I am actually very near the end of the stronger spectrum. I had a very difficult time with social mannerisms as a child and did not make eye contact/often said inappropriate or weird things. I especially did not get along well with adults or anyone who would use a baby voice on me or talk to me in a patronizing manner (which displays an attempt to convey empathy, but is completely fake and absolutely disgusting and repulsive). I can tell if someone lacks empathy by the subtle ways in which they speak of/regard others and by analyzing their form of communication. I believe many people misbelief themselves to be more emotionally and socially intelligent than they truly are. From dealing and taking much abuse from sociopathic people and being taken advantage of due to a certain naiveness I used to carry in regard to people and their intentions, I have much experience in smelling these type of people. Neurotypical people are usually quite the opposite of that. 

Lol there was no trash bin in the stall and I didn't need whatever piece of paper was in my vest pocket. Or I could make this more fun and just say I thought I pulled a pregnancy test out of my pocket and decided to just flush it after peeing because I was thinking "fuck it, this relationship is going down the drain either way." See I've been going steady with Satan for quite some time now. I even have a t shirt I wear out to see bands "Slut for Satan." Damn he's hot. But always horny and such a beast in bed. The sex is hot as hell, but on our first date he literally took me to hell and back. ;/

I get INFP from you as a vibe. Honestly I do not have a logical explanation or a set of gathered observations to back up with facts for you. You simply reminded me of a friend of mine who is an INFP.


----------



## Eset

Sabrah said:


> I happen to be autistic.. I have aspergers but I am actually very near the end of the stronger spectrum. I had a very difficult time with social mannerisms as a child and did not make eye contact/often said inappropriate or weird things. I especially did not get along well with adults or anyone who would use a baby voice on me or talk to me in a patronizing manner (which displays an attempt to convey empathy, but is completely fake and absolutely disgusting and repulsive). I can tell if someone lacks empathy by the subtle ways in which they speak of/regard others and by analyzing their form of communication. I believe many people misbelief themselves to be more emotionally and socially intelligent than they truly are. From dealing and taking much abuse from sociopathic people and being taken advantage of due to a certain naiveness I used to carry in regard to people and their intentions, I have much experience in smelling these type of people. Neurotypical people are usually quite the opposite of that.
> 
> Lol there was no trash bin in the stall and I didn't need whatever piece of paper was in my vest pocket. Or I could make this more fun and just say I thought I pulled a pregnancy test out of my pocket and decided to just flush it after peeing because I was thinking "fuck it, this relationship is going down the drain either way." See I've been going steady with Satan for quite some time now. I even have a t shirt I wear out to see bands "Slut for Satan." Damn he's hot. But always horny and such a beast in bed. The sex is hot as hell, but on our first date he literally took me to hell and back. ;/
> 
> I get INFP from you as a vibe. Honestly I do not have a logical explanation or a set of gathered observations to back up with facts for you. You simply reminded me of a friend of mine who is an INFP.


Yeah you gotta be careful with emotional manipulators, especially if you have aspergers where you are already at a disadvantage in a way if you don't teach yourself to study people. But I think people with aspergers can become really good at analyzing people since they have to learn and practice it more whereas it's instinct for the majority sort of, which could end up the person with aspergers over talking the common rabble. (You see where this insight is coming from, but not stating since cringe). 

Just funny imaging someone peeing on a bloody receipt.

Some of those positive vibes, yeah I get a good amount of people saying I'm INFP but that's from INFP traits and not INFP functionality.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Sabrah said:


> INFP
> 
> 1. I draw a lot of naked people and I draw underwear designs for women of all body types.
> 2. I like to teach myself things.
> 3. When I was a kid I drew dragons all day long and I used to carry around books about reptiles and show pictures of snakes swallowing things to random people at church.
> 3. I can immediately sense when someone is a hypocrite or lacks empathy and I shut down and distance myself from them because I can't stand it.
> 4. The other day a girl I don't like at work gave me her phone number. I went to the bathroom later and thought it was a reciept so I threw it in the toilet and peed on it before I realized it was her number.
> 5. I like to make myself fresh ginger tea because I feel clean and more focused after drinking it.


1 isn't necessarily type related, but an appreciation of esthetics would maybe be tied to Se. 2 can I guess be seen as a collection of hobbies sort of deal, maybe I'd go with Ne. 3 is Ne/Si haha, while what I will call 3b is Fi. 4 is not type related but freaking hilarious. Maybe lower sensation function. 5 is stereotypically an NF thing. I'll agree to INFP. 

1. My biggest flaw is perhaps my selfishness. I was raised an only child, around grown-ups constantly, taught to be smart and independent. Naturally, I put my needs and desires above those of others. Some find this distasteful, but I don't think there's necessarily anything wrong about demanding what you want. I think, in general, people really ought to be more selfish. 

2. I don't consider the feelings of people I am not close with. Blood means nothing. I am much closer to my friends than most of my family members. For example, my father, mother, and grandmother are fretting over my cousin's elopement with a man no one approves of. I could honestly care less. She's an adult, it's her life, she makes her own choices, we hardly talk, I'm in no place to judge. However, whenever I point this out to them (them, who talk to her less frequently than I), they reprimand me for not caring more because she is "family"

3. Though I rarely show it, I'm a bleeding heart, but rather selectively. I bottle up emotions. I didn't cry when I watched my grandmother die, or at her funeral, or when my mom was extremely ill and in the hospital (well, I did, but months later). However, I cry at dogs comforting children, soldiers coming home from tours of duty, talented acts on America's Got Talent, the ending of Moulin Rouge, etc. 

4. I am a hopeless romantic, deep down. I believe in soul mates and love at first sight. Rationally, I know such things are silly and immensely improbable but...I still like to think those things are real. 

5. I know that some people usually prefer some subjects over the other, but I've been rather good at any academic subject I've put my mind to. I'll do just as good on a physics test about planetary motion as I will on an essay about the Solidarity Movement and Soviet-controlled Poland. I can write essays just as well as I can do problems with the Taylor Series. I'm just an intellectually minded person. I mean - I did my 10th grade geometry project on Einstein's Theory of Relativity and Black Hole Formation. I'll discuss Kant, or Aristotle, or American politics, or the history of science fiction. I don't tend to realize everything I learn, though. I know if I try to analyze it all too much, I'll just confuse myself. 

That being said, there are things I am notoriously bad at. I'm not particularly athletic - though I run and do yoga and do spin and fence, I have a tendency to trip over my own two feet. I can't cook for the life of me, and I have a horrible singing voice. My art skills are a wreck. I space out, ignoring my surroundings so much that I'll walk into things. I just rearended someone because I was checking the radio station. I have absolutely no depth perception, making just driving and catching things and stopping in time a huge issue.


----------



## IceCreamSundae

@Miss Bingley...ENTP


I’d prefer a guess along the lines of MBTI rather than Socionics.

1. I’m romantic, sensitive, sometimes shy and insecure, can express most emotions easily, especially positive ones, prefer harmony such as building on ideas rather than debating them, and am almost always polite to people in that I treat them the way I’d like to be treated.

2. I’m intense about fun (“fun” covering many subjects, such as studying dozens of books if the subject interests me, or talking to people about stimulating subjects) and very spontaneous in that I don’t like to make plans until that day, or even that hour. Physical freedom to live where I want and to engage in fun activities is at the top of my list of needs, with intellectual freedom being just about as important. I don’t ignore others’ needs, it’s just that I’m happier to give once my needs are at least somewhat filled.

3. I seem to live in the present much of the time and love to smell, taste, hear and touch, especially but not exclusively when it comes to nature.

4. I’m out of touch with mainstream in that I’m very open minded and frequently research oddball subjects, I’m an alternative thinker (though the ideas are taken from books and other people since I’m not particularly creative) and I’m not materialistic, though I’m into buying sports equipment in various sports and will research until I find the best item for the situation.

5. I’m extraverted when it comes to the world in general, in that my own mind tends to bore me, but am a social introvert because I mainly like to talk to people about subjects I’m interested in, which can be N-type talk about ideas or an alignment with an S interest of mine. Unless I really care about someone, I don’t like to hear about their everyday life or their relatives. I’m polite with almost everyone and always have been, I just won’t always engage with them, especially since I don’t like small talk and am awkward at it.


----------



## Xyte

Miss Bingley said:


> 1 isn't necessarily type related, but an appreciation of esthetics would maybe be tied to Se. 2 can I guess be seen as a collection of hobbies sort of deal, maybe I'd go with Ne. 3 is Ne/Si haha, while what I will call 3b is Fi. 4 is not type related but freaking hilarious. Maybe lower sensation function. 5 is stereotypically an NF thing. I'll agree to INFP.
> 
> 1. My biggest flaw is perhaps my selfishness. I was raised an only child, around grown-ups constantly, taught to be smart and independent. Naturally, I put my needs and desires above those of others. Some find this distasteful, but I don't think there's necessarily anything wrong about demanding what you want. I think, in general, people really ought to be more selfish.
> 
> 2. I don't consider the feelings of people I am not close with. Blood means nothing. I am much closer to my friends than most of my family members. For example, my father, mother, and grandmother are fretting over my cousin's elopement with a man no one approves of. I could honestly care less. She's an adult, it's her life, she makes her own choices, we hardly talk, I'm in no place to judge. However, whenever I point this out to them (them, who talk to her less frequently than I), they reprimand me for not caring more because she is "family"
> 
> 3. Though I rarely show it, I'm a bleeding heart, but rather selectively. I bottle up emotions. I didn't cry when I watched my grandmother die, or at her funeral, or when my mom was extremely ill and in the hospital (well, I did, but months later). However, I cry at dogs comforting children, soldiers coming home from tours of duty, talented acts on America's Got Talent, the ending of Moulin Rouge, etc.
> 
> 4. I am a hopeless romantic, deep down. I believe in soul mates and love at first sight. Rationally, I know such things are silly and immensely improbable but...I still like to think those things are real.
> 
> 5. I know that some people usually prefer some subjects over the other, but I've been rather good at any academic subject I've put my mind to. I'll do just as good on a physics test about planetary motion as I will on an essay about the Solidarity Movement and Soviet-controlled Poland. I can write essays just as well as I can do problems with the Taylor Series. I'm just an intellectually minded person. I mean - I did my 10th grade geometry project on Einstein's Theory of Relativity and Black Hole Formation. I'll discuss Kant, or Aristotle, or American politics, or the history of science fiction. I don't tend to realize everything I learn, though. I know if I try to analyze it all too much, I'll just confuse myself.
> 
> That being said, there are things I am notoriously bad at. I'm not particularly athletic - though I run and do yoga and do spin and fence, I have a tendency to trip over my own two feet. I can't cook for the life of me, and I have a horrible singing voice. My art skills are a wreck. I space out, ignoring my surroundings so much that I'll walk into things. I just rearended someone because I was checking the radio station. I have absolutely no depth perception, making just driving and catching things and stopping in time a huge issue.


Hmm... I'd say ISTP?


----------



## Xyte

ENFP? @IceCreamSundae


----------



## Eset

IceCreamSundae said:


> @Miss Bingley...ENTP
> 
> 
> I’d prefer a guess along the lines of MBTI rather than Socionics.
> 
> 1. I’m romantic, sensitive, sometimes shy and insecure, can express most emotions easily, especially positive ones, prefer harmony such as building on ideas rather than debating them, and am almost always polite to people in that I treat them the way I’d like to be treated.
> 
> 2. I’m intense about fun (“fun” covering many subjects, such as studying dozens of books if the subject interests me, or talking to people about stimulating subjects) and very spontaneous in that I don’t like to make plans until that day, or even that hour. Physical freedom to live where I want and to engage in fun activities is at the top of my list of needs, with intellectual freedom being just about as important. I don’t ignore others’ needs, it’s just that I’m happier to give once my needs are at least somewhat filled.
> 
> 3. I seem to live in the present much of the time and love to smell, taste, hear and touch, especially but not exclusively when it comes to nature.
> 
> 4. I’m out of touch with mainstream in that I’m very open minded and frequently research oddball subjects, I’m an alternative thinker (though the ideas are taken from books and other people since I’m not particularly creative) and I’m not materialistic, though I’m into buying sports equipment in various sports and will research until I find the best item for the situation.
> 
> 5. I’m extraverted when it comes to the world in general, in that my own mind tends to bore me, but am a social introvert because I mainly like to talk to people about subjects I’m interested in, which can be N-type talk about ideas or an alignment with an S interest of mine. Unless I really care about someone, I don’t like to hear about their everyday life or their relatives. I’m polite with almost everyone and always have been, I just won’t always engage with them, especially since I don’t like small talk and am awkward at it.


Classic ENFP.
Unless you're just stating all the nice stuff about you.
Don't be boring now


----------



## ai.tran.75

IceCreamSundae said:


> @Miss Bingley...ENTP
> 
> 
> I’d prefer a guess along the lines of MBTI rather than Socionics.
> 
> 1. I’m romantic, sensitive, sometimes shy and insecure, can express most emotions easily, especially positive ones, prefer harmony such as building on ideas rather than debating them, and am almost always polite to people in that I treat them the way I’d like to be treated.
> 
> 2. I’m intense about fun (“fun” covering many subjects, such as studying dozens of books if the subject interests me, or talking to people about stimulating subjects) and very spontaneous in that I don’t like to make plans until that day, or even that hour. Physical freedom to live where I want and to engage in fun activities is at the top of my list of needs, with intellectual freedom being just about as important. I don’t ignore others’ needs, it’s just that I’m happier to give once my needs are at least somewhat filled.
> 
> 3. I seem to live in the present much of the time and love to smell, taste, hear and touch, especially but not exclusively when it comes to nature.
> 
> 4. I’m out of touch with mainstream in that I’m very open minded and frequently research oddball subjects, I’m an alternative thinker (though the ideas are taken from books and other people since I’m not particularly creative) and I’m not materialistic, though I’m into buying sports equipment in various sports and will research until I find the best item for the situation.
> 
> 5. I’m extraverted when it comes to the world in general, in that my own mind tends to bore me, but am a social introvert because I mainly like to talk to people about subjects I’m interested in, which can be N-type talk about ideas or an alignment with an S interest of mine. Unless I really care about someone, I don’t like to hear about their everyday life or their relatives. I’m polite with almost everyone and always have been, I just won’t always engage with them, especially since I don’t like small talk and am awkward at it.


1. Strong feeling 
2. Fi aux
3. Se
4. Te 
5.fi 

I'm debating upon whether you use Se or Ne- however I do see a strong use of Fi - just I see it more as a creative function rather than dominant - my guess would be enfp or esfp according to the information that you've provided 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceCreamSundae

narcissistic said:


> Classic ENFP.
> Unless you're just stating all the nice stuff about you.
> Don't be boring now


Are you joking? Or not? I thought it was self-centered enough to be clearly aux Ti or Fi.


----------



## IceCreamSundae

I still can't use the Edit Post function, so I'll just say thanks here for the guesses. My best guess has been Fi aux also.


----------



## Eset

@IceCreamSundae
Why are you an egotist? 
Or are you just the centre of attention at parties and stuff?
There's a different.


----------



## Bitterself

Well, no one to type XD

1-My favorite subjects are: math, physics, philosophy, psychology, music and literature.
2-I tend to keep my emotions inside, and I don’t want others to think that I have emotions.
3-I always think about the future, and I plan a lot, but I need strong reasons to follow those plans and most of the time I end up not following them.
4-My relationship with people changes from day to day. Sometimes I love them all and hope for the greater good, and sometimes I lose faith in them. But most of the times I want the good for certain people and the worst for others.
5-Sports have always been something that I’ve never liked, and I hate both playing and watching them.


----------



## Eset

Bitterself said:


> Well, no one to type XD
> 
> 1-My favorite subjects are: math, physics, philosophy, psychology, music and literature.
> 2-I tend to keep my emotions inside, and I don’t want others to think that I have emotions.
> 3-I always think about the future, and I plan a lot, but I need strong reasons to follow those plans and most of the time I end up not following them.
> 4-My relationship with people changes from day to day. Sometimes I love them all and hope for the greater good, and sometimes I lose faith in them. But most of the times I want the good for certain people and the worst for others.
> 5-Sports have always been something that I’ve never liked, and I hate both playing and watching them.


Classic INFJ if we are judging by traits.


----------



## Ominously

1. I love making puns, pranks (NOT SAM PEPPER PRANKS THOUGH... appropriate ones), or just any kind of joke. I have a very goofy side that I think sometimes scares people. :\

2. I idolize people very easily (fictional or non-fictional). I get a bit jealous when someone shares the same idolization I have for a certain character. I'm.... weird :T

3. I frequently misplace things. 

4. I second guess myself a lot during tests/quizzes.

5. I'm very stubborn and persistent. If I don't get what I want, I'll most likely throw a tantrum. :/


----------



## IceCreamSundae

narcissistic said:


> @IceCreamSundae
> Why are you an egotist?
> Or are you just the centre of attention at parties and stuff?
> There's a different.


I don't understand your comments, but I have no desire to be the center of attention, I prefer to be in charge of my own life, I can easily say no to people, such as if their needs are along the lines of wanting to talk superficialities, and I rarely engage in traditional holidays even if my family would prefer I do. That doesn't mean I neglect people. So...?


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Ominously said:


> 1. I love making puns, pranks (NOT SAM PEPPER PRANKS THOUGH... appropriate ones), or just any kind of joke. I have a very goofy side that I think sometimes scares people. :\
> 
> 2. I idolize people very easily (fictional or non-fictional). I get a bit jealous when someone shares the same idolization I have for a certain character. I'm.... weird :T
> 
> 3. I frequently misplace things.
> 
> 4. I second guess myself a lot during tests/quizzes.
> 
> 5. I'm very stubborn and persistent. If I don't get what I want, I'll most likely throw a tantrum. :/


1. Goofy is usually associated with Ne. 
2. No, actually. It's just a fandom trait. I really dislike Kozakura Mary because SETO IS MINE, YOU KNOW THAT? ...Sorry. I don't do that in real life, though. 
3. Associated with P, though not always. 
4. In what sense? 
5. Hmm. 

Based on this post, ENxP. Other people can do better than me :laughing:


----------



## Eset

IceCreamSundae said:


> I don't understand your comments, but I have no desire to be the center of attention, I prefer to be in charge of my own life, I can easily say no to people, such as if their needs are along the lines of wanting to talk superficialities, and I rarely engage in traditional holidays even if my family would prefer I do. That doesn't mean I neglect people. So...?


Since you stated :
"Are you joking? Or not? I thought it was self-centered enough to be clearly aux Ti or Fi"

Also I just wanted to ask some trivial questions.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. If my mind deems something to be not fun anymore, it simply moves on, unless it developed a strong attachment to it. Something has to be constantly kept new and fresh or I will start to lose my interest in it, or offer new possibilities.

2. I can get real stubborn with how I keep certain things. I am very nostalgic and (admittedly) have difficulty letting go of the past, and I generally get distraught when people stomp all over it. I have a strong interest in history and researching the history of anything is generally intriguing to me.

3. I'm inattentative. Something can happen right infront of me and I snap back after a couple minutes of in my head about something, and I will have no idea what happened. Same goes with my recurringly bad hearing (I often need people to speak about the same thing multiple times for me to know what they are talking about, which is why I strongly prefer text messaging to voice chat. Sounds that appear loud to other people actually seem rather quiet to me at times)

4. I want to know the truth behind things, so I really dislike lies, and lying in general. 

5. I lack confidence in my own judgement and it is one of many ways I can be very indecisive.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> 1. If my mind deems something to be not fun anymore, it simply moves on, unless it developed a strong attachment to it. Something has to be constantly kept new and fresh or I will start to lose my interest in it, or offer new possibilities.
> 
> 2. I can get real stubborn with how I keep certain things. I am very nostalgic and (admittedly) have difficulty letting go of the past, and I generally get distraught when people stomp all over it. I have a strong interest in history and researching the history of anything is generally intriguing to me.
> 
> 3. I'm inattentative. Something can happen right infront of me and I snap back after a couple minutes of in my head about something, and I will have no idea what happened. Same goes with my recurringly bad hearing (I often need people to speak about the same thing multiple times for me to know what they are talking about, which is why I strongly prefer text messaging to voice chat. Sounds that appear loud to other people actually seem rather quiet to me at times)
> 
> 4. I want to know the truth behind things, so I really dislike lies, and lying in general.
> 
> 5. I lack confidence in my own judgement and it is one of many ways I can be very indecisive.


Unknown. It's hard to tell pal.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

narcissistic said:


> Unknown. It's hard to tell pal.


I laughed at this :laughing:

@fluorine 

1. Ne. 
2. Si.
3. IN.
4. Ti.
5. Ne.

INTP.


----------



## 24601

You didn't leave any 5 but judging by your username... INFJ? Yes? 

1- Favorite books/movies are historical or documentaries. I like being able to understand what happened to something/someone and understand what a situation/person was like.
2-I can't handle stress but am simultaneously constantly stressed. Aren't we all, though?
3- My brain automatically goes into panic mode/worst case scenario if anything goes wrong. If there's a problem, it's not "okay well this is a setback," it's "oh, no, this is how it ends." Like if I have the flu, it's probably the freaking plague and I'm going to die. If I've got a B in the class, I'm a failure and am going to end up unemployed and alone my entire life. Very, very panicky.
4- I love music. Can't play any instruments, but I love listening to music. Alternative music in particular. My favorite is twenty-one pilots. They really speak to my soul.
5-I just really want people to like me. Got teased a lot when I was younger so now it's super important for me to gain approval.


----------



## ai.tran.75

24601 said:


> You didn't leave any 5 but judging by your username... INFJ? Yes?
> 
> 1- Favorite books/movies are historical or documentaries. I like being able to understand what happened to something/someone and understand what a situation/person was like.
> 2-I can't handle stress but am simultaneously constantly stressed. Aren't we all, though?
> 3- My brain automatically goes into panic mode/worst case scenario if anything goes wrong. If there's a problem, it's not "okay well this is a setback," it's "oh, no, this is how it ends." Like if I have the flu, it's probably the freaking plague and I'm going to die. If I've got a B in the class, I'm a failure and am going to end up unemployed and alone my entire life. Very, very panicky.
> 4- I love music. Can't play any instruments, but I love listening to music. Alternative music in particular. My favorite is twenty-one pilots. They really speak to my soul.
> 5-I just really want people to like me. Got teased a lot when I was younger so now it's super important for me to gain approval.


1. Introvert sensing -associating of meanings and mentioning historical documentaries 
2. Not type related 
3. Inferior or low use of Ne - imaging worst case scenario 
4. Introvert sensing - taking in sensation and appreciation of lyrics > music 
5. Fe 

I'm guessing isfj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Theory

24601 said:


> You didn't leave any 5 but judging by your username... INFJ? Yes?
> 
> 1- Favorite books/movies are historical or documentaries. I like being able to understand what happened to something/someone and understand what a situation/person was like.
> 2-I can't handle stress but am simultaneously constantly stressed. Aren't we all, though?
> 3- My brain automatically goes into panic mode/worst case scenario if anything goes wrong. If there's a problem, it's not "okay well this is a setback," it's "oh, no, this is how it ends." Like if I have the flu, it's probably the freaking plague and I'm going to die. If I've got a B in the class, I'm a failure and am going to end up unemployed and alone my entire life. Very, very panicky.
> 4- I love music. Can't play any instruments, but I love listening to music. Alternative music in particular. My favorite is twenty-one pilots. They really speak to my soul.
> 5-I just really want people to like me. Got teased a lot when I was younger so now it's super important for me to gain approval.


1. Si
2. Not type related
3. Ne
4. Si
5. Fe

For some reason, when skimming over your facts before even figuring out the functions, I had a feeling that ISFJ was your type. Now looking more in depth into your facts, evidence is added to my conjecture and I'm sticking with ISFJ for you - definitely Si-dom based on this post. 

1. If I discover there is a deeper meaning to something that is different than I understood it to be, I am at first disrupted at my core but then elated that I discovered the true meaning. 
2. When I meet new people, I have a endless stream of questions I feel like I need to ask them, as if I am trying to understand their soul. I usually limit my questions to what is appropriate and can assess whether or not I should continue but I am thoroughly intrigued by the insights, experiences, thoughts, lives, etc. of others. 
3. I have a very specific way that I choose items that I am going to buy. The way that I buy items is specific to me, but is based internally on what I see in the object, what I feel it possesses, what it means to me, etc. I tend to go for items that have a history, are somehow unique or different, are aesthetically interesting, or represent something of value to me symbolically. 
4. I am constantly thinking about alternate universe theories, reality as an illusion, alternate dimensions or planes, etc. I really enjoy delving into the "what ifs". 
5. I love thinking about the inherent fallacies in things, finding the humor of ignorance and stupidity, spotting inconsistencies in logic, playing with logic to confuse people and question their thinking.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Lumosaria said:


> 1. If I discover there is a deeper meaning to something that is different than I understood it to be, I am at first disrupted at my core but then elated that I discovered the true meaning.
> 2. When I meet new people, I have a endless stream of questions I feel like I need to ask them, as if I am trying to understand their soul. I usually limit my questions to what is appropriate and can assess whether or not I should continue but I am thoroughly intrigued by the insights, experiences, thoughts, lives, etc. of others.
> 3. I have a very specific way that I choose items that I am going to buy. The way that I buy items is specific to me, but is based internally on what I see in the object, what I feel it possesses, what it means to me, etc. I tend to go for items that have a history, are somehow unique or different, are aesthetically interesting, or represent something of value to me symbolically.
> 4. I am constantly thinking about alternate universe theories, reality as an illusion, alternate dimensions or planes, etc. I really enjoy delving into the "what ifs".
> 5. I love thinking about the inherent fallacies in things, finding the humor of ignorance and stupidity, spotting inconsistencies in logic, playing with logic to confuse people and question their thinking.


1. Ni
2. higher Fe
3. ...maybe Si?
4. Ni
5. lower Ti
= stereotypical INFJ


1. Though I'm pre-med, I am still debating what to actually major in at uni, in addition to taking my pre-med reqs. I rather like Political Science, Bioethics, and History. It's so hard for to to just choose one thing to focus on, when I'm interested in so many things - Philosophy, Literature, Anthropology, Astrophysics. Unfortunately, I'm running out of time to choose. 

2. I've always wanted to be a part of something larger than myself. I could not stand working a 9 to 5 job at a desk. I need meaning in my life. I need to know that my existence and my work means something. I need to be a part of something that cannot fully be understood, pushing limits of our cognitive abilities and what it means to exist. 

3. I forgot to do little things. I am a hard worker, surely, but I'll forget to mail a letter for my parents or wash the dishes. They just seem so inconsequential in comparison. Consequently, I'm hardly organized, and my room is a mess of belongings - stacks of books and maps lying about. 

4. I was very intellectual, even as a child. I would sit on the floor of the library and read books on the planets. The first book my parents got me was a book on Greek Mythology. I'm an only child, and basically grew up around adults. My parents put me in activities to get me to interact with others kids - engineering camp, soccer practice, golf and tennis lessons, spanish classes - but I much preferred the company of adults. 

5. So one of my biggest flaws is intellectual elitism, which is something I'm really trying to curb. I definitely have the tendency to look down on people who I see as not as worldly or well read or educated as I am. However, I have learned to recognize this privilege and use it for good.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Miss Bingley said:


> 1. Though I'm pre-med, I am still debating what to actually major in at uni, in addition to taking my pre-med reqs. I rather like Political Science, Bioethics, and History. It's so hard for to to just choose one thing to focus on, when I'm interested in so many things - Philosophy, Literature, Anthropology, Astrophysics. Unfortunately, I'm running out of time to choose.
> 
> 2. I've always wanted to be a part of something larger than myself. I could not stand working a 9 to 5 job at a desk. I need meaning in my life. I need to know that my existence and my work means something. I need to be a part of something that cannot fully be understood, pushing limits of our cognitive abilities and what it means to exist.
> 
> 3. I forgot to do little things. I am a hard worker, surely, but I'll forget to mail a letter for my parents or wash the dishes. They just seem so inconsequential in comparison. Consequently, I'm hardly organized, and my room is a mess of belongings - stacks of books and maps lying about.
> 
> 4. I was very intellectual, even as a child. I would sit on the floor of the library and read books on the planets. The first book my parents got me was a book on Greek Mythology. I'm an only child, and basically grew up around adults. My parents put me in activities to get me to interact with others kids - engineering camp, soccer practice, golf and tennis lessons, spanish classes - but I much preferred the company of adults.
> 
> 5. So one of my biggest flaws is intellectual elitism, which is something I'm really trying to curb. I definitely have the tendency to look down on people who I see as not as worldly or well read or educated as I am. However, I have learned to recognize this privilege and use it for good.


1. Stereotypically Ne, but actually I think any person is prone to be like that.
2. Ni
3. Intuition
4. Strikes me as Te
5. Mature thinking type

I'd say you can be an ENTJ. Also, I relate a lot to some of your descriptions.

-

1. I have everything to be a complete asshole. People usually say I'm good looking above average, I'm well read, I play the piano. I've been called "marriage material" by some girls. In the past I was in fact an ass, specially concerning intellectual elitism. But nowadays I always seek to be kind and understanding. 

2. Though I hide it from people, I'm an easily irritable person.

3. I'm always seeking personal/professional improvement. I seek for objective results to measure it.

4. When I'm walking the streets my head is usually in anywhere except for here and now. I can't even explain where my mind is at.

5. I get a bit anxious when I have to talk about personal feelings, but I do it sometimes. Feelings as in affection is kind of easy to me. What I really can't deal with is emotions.


----------



## Silent Theory

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> 1. Stereotypically Ne, but actually I think any person is prone to be like that.
> 2. Ni
> 3. Intuition
> 4. Strikes me as Te
> 5. Mature thinking type
> 
> I'd say you can be an ENTJ. Also, I relate a lot to some of your descriptions.
> 
> -
> 
> 1. I have everything to be a complete asshole. People usually say I'm good looking above average, I'm well read, I play the piano. I've been called "marriage material" by some girls. In the past I was in fact an ass, specially concerning intellectual elitism. But nowadays I always seek to be kind and understanding.
> 
> 2. Though I hide it from people, I'm an easily irritable person.
> 
> 3. I'm always seeking personal/professional improvement. I seek for objective results to measure it.
> 
> 4. When I'm walking the streets my head is usually in anywhere except for here and now. I can't even explain where my mind is at.
> 
> 5. I get a bit anxious when I have to talk about personal feelings, but I do it sometimes. Feelings as in affection is kind of easy to me. What I really can't deal with is emotions.


1. Seems Se to me 
2. Not particularly type related. Need more information on what makes you irritated but leaning towards Te. 
3. Te 
4. Intuitive
5. Inferior feeling 

Based on this post, xNTJ but more likely ENTJ. 

1. I am rather forgetful in regards to practical concerns. I will often forget if someone tells me to pick up something for them, or to clean the dishes, to take out the garbage, mail a letter, put clothes away, etc. I will remember to do the tasks, eventually but I guess they aren't top priority in my mind and get pushed back by other thoughts.
2. I get annoyed very easily by other people but rarely let it show. Sometimes, I feel like internally a furnace is being fueled by the stupidity of others; however, it is a steady fueling that doesn't seem to reach a high heat point. I control my annoyance, which feels a bit elitist in nature but I am trying to work on this. I have a tendency to see others that are less complex, deep, or intelligent than I am as shallow and simple. 
3. I am intrigued by changes in perspective, particularly in art. For example, when something is believed to be viewed a certain way but then one realizes that the piece can be viewed in many other ways based on one's viewpoint. I like ambiguity and the idea of multiple meanings in symbols and words, though I tend to search for the main cause or the root of a thing. 
4. I can be calm in a crisis, and will work diligently to solve the issue at hand with my mind working in overdrive. However, when I exit the scene and return home, I become completely overwhelmed by emotions and have trouble coping with them all. I can hold onto those emotions, interpretations of events, meanings, etc. for months, mulling over all that the event meant and caused. 
5. When I am experiencing something, I am enjoying it in the moment but I most enjoy looking back on the experience, when I really get to delve deeper into my reflections. I like to spend time thinking deeply within my memories, spotting aspects of my experience that I missed, and slowing down the tempo of my interpretation.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> 1. Stereotypically Ne, but actually I think any person is prone to be like that.
> 2. Ni
> 3. Intuition
> 4. Strikes me as Te
> 5. Mature thinking type
> 
> I'd say you can be an ENTJ. Also, I relate a lot to some of your descriptions.
> 
> 
> 1. I have everything to be a complete asshole. People usually say I'm good looking above average, I'm well read, I play the piano. I've been called "marriage material" by some girls. In the past I was in fact an ass, specially concerning intellectual elitism. But nowadays I always seek to be kind and understanding.
> 
> 2. Though I hide it from people, I'm an easily irritable person.
> 
> 3. I'm always seeking personal/professional improvement. I seek for objective results to measure it.
> 
> 4. When I'm walking the streets my head is usually in anywhere except for here and now. I can't even explain where my mind is at.
> 
> 5. I get a bit anxious when I have to talk about personal feelings, but I do it sometimes. Feelings as in affection is kind of easy to me. What I really can't deal with is emotions.


1. Ti trying to work on inferior Fe

2. Low Feeling

3. Te

4. Ni

5. mature Fi

Overall, I'd say INxJ, but lean more towards INTJ.

@Lumosaria I'd say INFJ with a mature Ti. 

1) I rarely start debates and arguments, but if I hear one on an interesting subject, I make every effort to weave my way into the conversation.

2) I've been told that I'm extremely confident and fluent in public speaking, but I do often shake like hell before a presentation or public event because of a fear that I'm going to be inarticulate.

3) I have been compared to both Sans and Undyne from Undertale (even though I don't play Undertale so I haven't the slightest clue who they are).

4) I almost never get angry openly, so it often manifests itself as blatant irritability or calm, forceful assertion. When I do get angry, I start babbling like a baby and can't get a sentence out, making me feel stupid.

5) My ideal daily dress would be a light off-white blazer with a black shirt and jeans.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Thinker, perhaps Ti
2. Extravert, maybe lower Fe 
3. Undyne in my book is an ESFP, while Sans is an NTP with extroverted tendencies. Probably Pe.
4. Lower F?
5. Eh, not type related

Probably ENTP

1. Most of my plans, if I even actually plan for them, are haphazard, short term, and not well thought out. I generally don't think of myself as a leader mainly due to this even though I've been consistently been chosen to be the leader because of how others perceive my intelligence.

2. I tend to forget things. Even the things I thought I would remember for a long time fade in what seems to be days and never ever rely on me to do something later, as I will most likely forget it. I have a bad time recalling anything in general especially if it is something specific, as my memory mainly works on relationships no matter how unrelated they may be 

3. I mostly make decisions on internal criteria, such as how it will make me feel better, what makes the most sense for me to do, what will keep my mind entertained, etc. External influence doesn't actually have much to do with it unless I'm desperate, upset, or stressed out. Almost all of my decisions are influenced by what seems to be the most fun thing for me to do.

I have little desire of controlling what's around me, unless people are acting too biased and illogical "for their own good", my conscience tells me, which prompts me to correct them, me thinking that it's the best for them.

4. I keep having internal turmoil, and it's constant, constantly pestering me as if its present everywhere. I generally focus on my own inner world and have difficulty taking interest or paying attention to what's around me. 

5. I have difficulty with external pressure (namely academic, but can be of any kind) and I begrudgingly go by external systems, rules, and standards, even if I get bogged down by it.

6. I have one "bad side" that I would best describe as being obsessed, fixated, overprotective, and unable to let go and it is such that it can even creep people out if their used to me having a blank expression. The other "bad side" is just complete apathy and a greater degree of carelessness than my normal state. Generally, if I feel love it will be obsessive and I will grow a gluelike attachment to someone if I love them. 

7. I measure success by how others respond, like if people say that they enjoy and (maybe) they are visibly happy at what I have produced, then I will consider it a success, if I can recognize positive emotions in them. If I can see negative emotions, then I will feel bad at myself, seeing as I want appreciation and outward approval from other people.

8. I rarely grow enraged, though it is mainly about me talking about and ranting on my feelings if I do meltdown.


----------



## SpaceVulpes

flourine said:


> 1. Thinker, perhaps Ti
> 2. Extravert, maybe lower Fe
> 3. Undyne in my book is an ESFP, while Sans is an NTP with extroverted tendencies. Probably Pe.
> 4. Lower F?
> 5. Eh, not type related
> 
> Probably ENTP
> 
> 1. Most of my plans, if I even actually plan for them, are haphazard, short term, and not well thought out. I generally don't think of myself as a leader mainly due to this even though I've been consistently been chosen to be the leader because of how others perceive my intelligence.
> 
> 2. I tend to forget things. Even the things I thought I would remember for a long time fade in what seems to be days and never ever rely on me to do something later, as I will most likely forget it. I have a bad time recalling anything in general especially if it is something specific, as my memory mainly works on relationships no matter how unrelated they may be
> 
> 3. I mostly make decisions on internal criteria, such as how it will make me feel better, what makes the most sense for me to do, what will keep my mind entertained, etc. External influence doesn't actually have much to do with it unless I'm desperate, upset, or stressed out. Almost all of my decisions are influenced by what seems to be the most fun thing for me to do.
> 
> I have little desire of controlling what's around me, unless people are acting too biased and illogical "for their own good", my conscience tells me, which prompts me to correct them, me thinking that it's the best for them.
> 
> 4. I keep having internal turmoil, and it's constant, constantly pestering me as if its present everywhere. I generally focus on my own inner world and have difficulty taking interest or paying attention to what's around me.
> 
> 5. I have difficulty with external pressure (namely academic, but can be of any kind) and I begrudgingly go by external systems, rules, and standards, even if I get bogged down by it.
> 
> 6. I have one "bad side" that I would best describe as being obsessed, fixated, overprotective, and unable to let go and it is such that it can even creep people out if their used to me having a blank expression. The other "bad side" is just complete apathy and a greater degree of carelessness than my normal state. Generally, if I feel love it will be obsessive and I will grow a gluelike attachment to someone if I love them.
> 
> 7. I measure success by how others respond, like if people say that they enjoy and (maybe) they are visibly happy at what I have produced, then I will consider it a success, if I can recognize positive emotions in them. If I can see negative emotions, then I will feel bad at myself, seeing as I want appreciation and outward approval from other people.
> 
> 8. I rarely grow enraged, though it is mainly about me talking about and ranting on my feelings if I do meltdown.


1. P and / or low S

2. Ni maybe

3. Strong Fi

4. Still Ni

5. Fi and Ni

6. Ni and strong F

7. This would seem Fe

8. Still Fi

All of this in my opinion says definitely xNFx, probably Ni but also Fi. The whole thing seems quite ENFJ, but xNFPs fit quite well too.

So xNFP or ENFJ


1. I thought I'd write here because I had good facts but I forgot them all
2. I have good memory, really... I remember all those things I didn't have to remember.
3. I argue with my teachers inside my head all the time, but almost never actually say anything
4. I'm going to Austria on exchange, I know I'll be exhausted after that but I'm also looking forward to it. I except to get lots of good pictures.
5. My friends often call me a bit psycho. Really I'm not anything like that and they know it too. Though, I find psychopaths and sociopaths interesting.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yeah INTJ sounds good for you like no kidding

1. To expand on the obsessive side of me, It generally only happens around people which I have grown rather attached to. I will constantly watch over the other person's behavior, actions, and what not to the point where others may find it disturbing, even though I'm just so bored that I have the need to do just that for fun, though it can go overboard, like with the overprotectiveness. I can't bring myself to interact directly with them often because I have no idea what would be the best way to make them and me feel at ease and welcome. 

On the other hand, I don't know how to make myself feel at ease, so maybe that's why I keep having these internal issues.

2. I observe patterns in the world around me, and I often use that to explain why something is that way. I trust them, but usually I keep them to myself.

3. Since I usually have an expressionless face, it's difficult to get a read on my facial expressions. I am almost completely silent and only talk when I think/feel I need to.

4. I have little control over my emotions, so that's probably why I get so overprotective even though I want to have fun with them. I tend to shy away when it comes to feelings, so I may even fake my emotions if necessary so I don't have to talk about them. Good thing I barely express my feelings.

It all changes when I get frustrated and angered, as I actually express what I really feel about something when ranting.

5. I like to go off on my own independent way, and would even rather work alone even when group work is more beneficial. I find that collaboration in general for me turns into a waste of time with people who can't act / work efficiently. I highly value efficiency, even if I seem laid back and not too inclined to act, though I measure success based on how people respond.

6. I never really have much of a goal. If I do have one, it's bound to change, even if it is a "long term" one. I go off on my own tangent if "the goal" seems too hard and/or it will take too much effort. In fact even making up a goal in the first place is very difficult as I just imagine several other, and then more of those, and then even more of those options I could choose from, and I end up holding it back.

I don't see a linear future, I see many different ones at once, which makes it VERY difficult for me to make a decision on the spot or actually think up of a plan towards an overall goal. No wonder I suck at planning.

7. I get vibes. All the time, everytime. Even if their out of nowhere, I trust them no matter how outlandish they seem, since they appear to be always right.

8. I don't know what rules my decision making, my feelings? Or my thoughts? I keep trying to make sense out of but I overthink things, which leads me to rationalize my emotions so I know what I am feeling in the first place, which then leads me to do the above behavior, because my mind thinks its perfectly fine.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

@flourine

1. Lower Fe
2. I think everyone does that. 
3. Dominant Ji
4. Nobody has control over emotions. But in your case could be introversion and or thinking.
5. Maybe Te
6. Ne
7. Ni or Ne
8. Ti

Overall INTP.

- 

1. Though I'm generally introverted and somewhat serious, I can get quite playful and I have no problems in being extroverted. But after some time I get tired of it and withdraw myself.

2. I don't simply feel able to play the extroverted role, I'm also somewhat good at playing the role that a situation demands from me. And it always makes me think about how MBTI's criteria are doubtful, ambiguous. With my family I may appear to others as, say, ENFP. At the university I may be more INTJish. I'm quite adaptable, despite my introversion.

3. I frequently feel like I'm ahead of people. That I've already been through what people are experiencing, that I've thought over and over and over about what people are talking and that they are completely away from the main questions, that the others are naive or not deep enough, so it's not uncommon for me to think that what people have to say is uninteresting and boring. And it's something paradoxical about me, because I always have this feeling of being one step ahead and at the same time I'm constantly doubting myself and my own abilities. So sometimes I feel totally badass and a complete fraud in the same day.

4. Funny thing about number 3 is that I never explain myself to the others, I don't share my thoughts. I don't care if someone thinks I'm naive. I just laugh at the situation and feel sorry for the person (in case they're the naive) in an internal dialogue I never tell to anyone. Not that I'm so arrogant to think I'm never naive. But anyway, never explaining myself to people and being a quiet person has caused me some trouble. I've been accused of having the opposing political positions that I actually have because I don't explain enough what I think to anyone and it caused misunderstandings.

5. I have been called a complex person sometimes and I believe it has something to do with Ni.

6. I'm usually so demanding with myself that I'm hardly satisfied with what I do. Trying to work on it, though. Good thing is that it gives me like a productive energy, it impels me to create and work on interesting things.

7. I frequently get this feeling like I'm conscious about people's motives and what they're doing wrong and how it could be corrected, and it applies to myself too. I'm very conscious about psychological processes and subtleties. And I feel like laughing at it, because these epiphanies make me think about how everyone is (including me) crazy and attached to useless things, useless ways of behaving, feeling, thinking, that causes us harm. But at the same time it's an option insisting on mistakes. I get this feeling that we built our own dramas and start believing them. All I can do is laugh.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> @flourine
> 
> 1. Lower Fe
> 2. I think everyone does that.
> 3. Dominant Ji
> 4. Nobody has control over emotions. But in your case could be introversion and or thinking.
> 5. Maybe Te
> 6. Ne
> 7. Ni or Ne
> 8. Ti
> 
> Overall INTP.
> 
> -
> 
> 1. Though I'm generally introverted and somewhat serious, I can get quite playful and I have no problems in being extroverted. But after some time I get tired of it and withdraw myself.
> 
> 2. I don't simply feel able to play the extroverted role, I'm also somewhat good at playing the role that a situation demands from me. And it always makes me think about how MBTI's criteria are doubtful, ambiguous. With my family I may appear to others as, say, ENFP. At the university I may be more INTJish. I'm quite adaptable, despite my introversion.
> 
> 3. I frequently feel like I'm ahead of people. That I've already been through what people are experiencing, that I've thought over and over and over about what people are talking and that they are completely away from the main questions, that the others are naive or not deep enough, so it's not uncommon for me to think that what people have to say is uninteresting and boring. And it's something paradoxical about me, because I always have this feeling of being one step ahead and at the same time I'm constantly doubting myself and my own abilities. So sometimes I feel totally badass and a complete fraud in the same day.
> 
> 4. Funny thing about number 3 is that I never explain myself to the others, I don't share my thoughts. I don't care if someone thinks I'm naive. I just laugh at the situation and feel sorry for the person (in case they're the naive) in an internal dialogue I never tell to anyone. Not that I'm so arrogant to think I'm never naive. But anyway, never explaining myself to people and being a quiet person has caused me some trouble. I've been accused of having the opposing political positions that I actually have because I don't explain enough what I think to anyone and it caused misunderstandings.
> 
> 5. I have been called a complex person sometimes and I believe it has something to do with Ni.
> 
> 6. I'm usually so demanding with myself that I'm hardly satisfied with what I do. Trying to work on it, though. Good thing is that it gives me like a productive energy, it impels me to create and work on interesting things.
> 
> 7. I frequently get this feeling like I'm conscious about people's motives and what they're doing wrong and how it could be corrected, and it applies to myself too. I'm very conscious about psychological processes and subtleties. And I feel like laughing at it, because these epiphanies make me think about how everyone is (including me) crazy and attached to useless things, useless ways of behaving, feeling, thinking, that causes us harm. But at the same time it's an option insisting on mistakes. I get this feeling that we built our own dramas and start believing them. All I can do is laugh.


ENTP 

1.When I dont get enough human interaction become obsessive and driven about specific subjects 
2.I sometimes want to drink to deal with the fact I stressed but achahole tastes awful 
3.I like the idea of karoake but never been to one 
4.I would probobly go to a bar and order nothing but non achaholic drinks all night 
5.I get really frustrated when I run out of reading material since I dont have a lot else to do 
6.I had my manager from my old job buy me a bunch of crap and wanted to have sex with me, I met them on the second day of work
7.I have a lot of patients for kids and I dont understand how people can complain about them. I also had a freind make an observation that they think I would make a great parent. One of the thing they listed was that I am so patient.


----------



## RaisinKG

> 1.When I dont get enough human interaction become obsessive and driven about specific subjects
> 2.I sometimes want to drink to deal with the fact I stressed but achahole tastes awful
> 3.I like the idea of karoake but never been to one
> 4.I would probobly go to a bar and order nothing but non achaholic drinks all night
> 5.I get really frustrated when I run out of reading material since I dont have a lot else to do
> 6.I had my manager from my old job buy me a bunch of crap and wanted to have sex with me, I met them on the second day of work
> 7.I have a lot of patients for kids and I dont understand how people can complain about them. I also had a freind make an observation that they think I would make a great parent. One of the thing they listed was that I am so patient.


1. Extravert probably
2. Lower Se
3. Low Se
4. Se
5. Ti/Te
6. Low Se
7. Ni likely

xNTJ?

1. I get sidetracked rather easily. Once I find a topic new and promising, I find it very quick to abandon the previous topic and forget about it. 

2. I have difficulty trying to visualize or realize a goal if I even think up of one in the first place. I could call myself short sighted, seeing as I don't normally see future consequences of whatever I do, I just do what seems like a good idea.

3. I fear stability as I see nothing but boredom and stagnation in it, which is directly opposed to how I usually operate, full of fun and progression. 

4. I always prefer the easy route, and never the difficult one. Hard work is something that comes difficult to me, and if theres a shortcut, even if it's implied, I will go for it to minimize the number of work I need to do

5. I could care less about the end and final result of something, and "winning and losing". Unless I want something done the way I want it to, I generally just focus on the process of things rather than how it will all end up. The journey is more important than the destination, because the journey potentially never ends.

6. "Make way for the Future!" 

7. I would much rather have people do their own thing and figure things out on their own, rather than me helping and interfering directly. 

8. I have a big imagination that mainly works in bursts of energy and inspiration. Normally however, since I usually don't bother with bringing my imagination to reality, most of what I imagine only exists in my mind, and because I gloss over details, I will forget most of it.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

flourine said:


> 1. I get sidetracked rather easily. Once I find a topic new and promising, I find it very quick to abandon the previous topic and forget about it.
> 
> 2. I have difficulty trying to visualize or realize a goal if I even think up of one in the first place. I could call myself short sighted, seeing as I don't normally see future consequences of whatever I do, I just do what seems like a good idea.
> 
> 3. I fear stability as I see nothing but boredom and stagnation in it, which is directly opposed to how I usually operate, full of fun and progression.
> 
> 4. I always prefer the easy route, and never the difficult one. Hard work is something that comes difficult to me, and if theres a shortcut, even if it's implied, I will go for it to minimize the number of work I need to do
> 
> 5. I could care less about the end and final result of something, and "winning and losing". Unless I want something done the way I want it to, I generally just focus on the process of things rather than how it will all end up. The journey is more important than the destination, because the journey potentially never ends.
> 
> 6. "Make way for the Future!"
> 
> 7. I would much rather have people do their own thing and figure things out on their own, rather than me helping and interfering directly.
> 
> 8. I have a big imagination that mainly works in bursts of energy and inspiration. Normally however, since I usually don't bother with bringing my imagination to reality, most of what I imagine only exists in my mind, and because I gloss over details, I will forget most of it.


1. Ne
2. Low Ni or low Si
3. High Ne or high Se
4. Unlikely a Judging type
5. Likely a Perceiving type
6. Ne
7. High Ti or Fi
8. Ne

You're some kind of xNxP; Ne is my first choice for dominant function, but you haven't given anything for me to go by in deciding between Ti and Fi. The focus here has been entirely on your Perceiving functions.

1. As much as I love what humanity has accomplished, I see little future for the human species because of its overpopulation and an economy based on insatiable growth with finite resources.
2. It is linguistic chauvinism to expect immigrants to speak English while not bothering to speak the languages of countries one travels to.
3. I no longer have any interest in thinking about where I'd be in life five years from now or ten years from now. So long as things are working out for me in the present and that I don't do anything stupid, that's what really matters to me.
4. I watched the Death Grips video Giving Bad People Good Ideas, and I was struck by the imagery of the shoe feeding itself with the rope to hang itself, and how that rope came from within. No matter how the shoe reshaped itself, it was still the shoe that was at the end of its rope, unable to reconcile the weight of its own existence with its existential dread. For all its changes, its essence remained the same as the worn out old shoe.
5. I love aesthetically pleasing things, such as old buildings and surreal paintings. A civilisation with bland architecture and stodgy, conservative art is a soulless civilisation indeed.


----------



## Kitaraah

ISFJ

my facts are pretty boring
1. I have an obsession with small animals. I love them.
2. I enjoy trading Forex and commodities, I'd love to make a career out of it but for the time being I'm on welfare.
3. I dropped out of high school because I hated everyone there and was bullied.
4. Politically, I'm a New Deal/Great Society liberal. I believe that we have an obligation to care for those who can't care for themselves, or are less powerful.
5. I have a difficult time thinking of stuff


----------



## Soul Kitchen

I don't have reason to doubt you're an ISFP, so why not? ISFP it is. And yay, another member with a lizard avatar.

Time to get meta about my activity within this thread.

1. I'm not of the opinion that lightning necessarily strikes twice, I suppose. That's why I keep reviewing my own typing, and keep posting here expecting different results, which is why I'm trying to adjust my five things accordingly. I'm just too restless to confine myself to any box for very long.
2. I like to not just think about things, but also to think about why I think about things a certain way to try and reach self-understanding.
3. I may seem certain about a conclusion I've reached now and seem fixed in that conclusion, but what I'm really doing is trying to see that conclusion from the perspective of someone who holds fast to that conclusion. I'm willing to randomly take a dive into the unknown in my understanding of something only to withdraw just as quickly when I come across a new understanding of something.
4. My criticism of this thread is how easily I can emphasise certain aspects of myself (true aspects nonetheless) that I want to convey, and not focus on things that I subjectively consider less important because of my own bias. Thus I could potentially manipulate my responses to make myself appear like any of the sixteen types if I tried. 
5. For all my musings, I find it difficult to stick to a perspective for very long for most perspectives, and yet there's a wanderlust within me to find that one worldview or perspective that can bring some clarity to the meaning of life, the universe, and everything. Instead I have taken to using a Socrates quote as my forum signature.


----------



## Ominously

1. Fe? 
1 1/2. Te..
2. I think Ti?
3. Ne
4. wut... i guess you're trying to relate this to Si? lol
5. er not function related... or even personality related 
6. Fi
7. Ne / lack of sensing... or it could be Se!!


I'm inclined to say INxP

----

1. Sometimes I have a difficult time reading anything because my mind will often seperate itself from the original story and make up a bunch of other stories related to or I might have life experience that could relate to it. I just need to focus on what's currently in front of me but it's hard to accomplish when my mind is literally in its own little world. 

2. People often misinterpret my emotions or even my facial expressions.... I can be hard to read at times, even if I do make the weirdest expression ever lol.

3. I often believe in supernatural things (except for God, well... partially I believe in Him). I rely on things like 8balls or tarot cards and I believe that they have some significance in some way. Also, I usually pinpoint bad days (Tuesdays should usually be bad for me) and good days (Thursdays are awesome!). I think I trust the concept of luck way too much.

4. I lose interest in things very quickly and it is quite difficult for me to stay committed.

5. I always try to have high hopes for my future, but it can be difficult for me to focus on the work that I have in the here and now which, of course, screws me up at times.

6. I am recoiled by those who give into what others are doing and do not make their own decisions. I highly value individuality and I expect others to be individual.

7. (refers to #6 in a way) Although that being said, I have a hard time accepting others if they don't share the same interests as me, but then again... if they are basically copying me, I somehow get jealous. My behavior can be a bit strange when it comes to this...

8. I can be very, very picky when it comes to food, clothing, or even decor. If it doesn't suit what I'm usually used to, count me out.


----------



## Schmendricks

@slowcoffee - Your first three points seem Ti-Fe-ish, and your fifth would make me guess T-presence plus Se; meanwhile, your last two have me guessing P > J. The guess that it all adds up to for me is INTP.

@Ominously - The first bit seems Ne and the last one seems Si-ish; 3 and 5 seem N-leaning; 4 immediately seems like a point to P > J; I could get a Fi impression from 5, 6, and 7; and that leaves 2 as p'raps a point toward introvert and Fi > Fe - INFP does look good!

S'pose I'll get meself a checkup -

1. I'm impatient and restless - I can't bear to spend an entire day in one place, even if I've technically got plenty to keep me entertained (e.x. books and movies that I've been actively wanting to check out); I lose interest in remote conversations quickly if the person on the other end doesn't consistently respond; I _really_ dislike pushed-back deadlines and things being put off (I'm okay with command for things to be sped up since 'oy, expediting tasks is a task in and of itself, not a vacuum); etc.

2. I love studying languages. Working out grammar and pronunciation rules, spotting similarities and differences between languages with similar origins, and guessing and checking what new words mean fun for me in the same way that solving riddles or puzzles is.

3. I generally consider myself honest and I enjoy talking to people, but I'm not entirely comfortable with personal-personal self-revelation or sharing on my end for its own sake - if I, say, mention what mood I'm in, that I'm especially worried or excited about something, or that I like a certain thing but I can't entirely explain why or get an enthusiastic or curious response from the person I'm talking to on it, my first impulse is to go "WELP, let's change the subject!"

4. When I was younger, I was often told that I seemed to see challenges where there weren't any - not necessarily as in seeing trouble where there wasn't any, but as in seeing grounds for competition or affront to try to subtly one-up.

5. I really love a bit of not-too-over-the-top campiness and down-to-earth cheekiness in media.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Schmendricks said:


> @slowcoffee - Your first three points seem Ti-Fe-ish, and your fifth would make me guess T-presence plus Se; meanwhile, your last two have me guessing P > J. The guess that it all adds up to for me is INTP.
> 
> @Ominously - The first bit seems Ne and the last one seems Si-ish; 3 and 5 seem N-leaning; 4 immediately seems like a point to P > J; I could get a Fi impression from 5, 6, and 7; and that leaves 2 as p'raps a point toward introvert and Fi > Fe - INFP does look good!
> 
> S'pose I'll get meself a checkup -
> 
> 1. I'm impatient and restless - I can't bear to spend an entire day in one place, even if I've technically got plenty to keep me entertained (e.x. books and movies that I've been actively wanting to check out); I lose interest in remote conversations quickly if the person on the other end doesn't consistently respond; I _really_ dislike pushed-back deadlines and things being put off (I'm okay with command for things to be sped up since 'oy, expediting tasks is a task in and of itself, not a vacuum); etc.
> 
> 2. I love studying languages. Working out grammar and pronunciation rules, spotting similarities and differences between languages with similar origins, and guessing and checking what new words mean fun for me in the same way that solving riddles or puzzles is.
> 
> 3. I generally consider myself honest and I enjoy talking to people, but I'm not entirely comfortable with personal-personal self-revelation or sharing on my end for its own sake - if I, say, mention what mood I'm in, that I'm especially worried or excited about something, or that I like a certain thing but I can't entirely explain why or get an enthusiastic or curious response from the person I'm talking to on it, my first impulse is to go "WELP, let's change the subject!"
> 
> 4. When I was younger, I was often told that I seemed to see challenges where there weren't any - not necessarily as in seeing trouble where there wasn't any, but as in seeing grounds for competition or affront to try to subtly one-up.
> 
> 5. I really love a bit of not-too-over-the-top campiness and down-to-earth cheekiness in media.


ESTJ 

1.I overcompisate by trying to be perfect becuase the pressure everyone has always put on me and to escape the idea im a horrible person 
2.Starting to lose faith that I can think my way out of everything 
3.I never got help from anyone including my parents as a child so I had to learn to do things on my own without the assistance of others but still enjoy group activities 
4.I hate the fact I wear glasses but I scarred of getting lasic as there is sometimes the draw back of them making your eyes even worse and you cant fix that 
5.I was considering donating my body to science in order to try to be brought back, and hope that I can help the research into immortality


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Can't tell... Fe user with Ni or Si, perhaps. I don't think 4 and 5 are related to type. 

Trying to confirm whether I'm INFJ or ISFJ...

1. I don't like people who look at others at racial stereotypes. So (insert race) is (insert stereotype)? And that makes that person also (insert stereotype)? Ugh. How do you know? Doesn't mean that's what all people tell you in the past or present about that race (or what you experience with a person of the same race in the past), doesn't mean it apply to another person of the same race. 

2. I like to figure out how to use new things by myself. I easily can figure it out, too. 

3. Same goes for atmospheres. I can sense the atmosphere in the room, whether it is tense, happy, etc. And I'll adjust what I say accordingly. 

4. I'm good at changing the subject when I don't want to talk about something. Though I guess I can tell when someone is changing the subject. I won't stop them from doing so. 

5. As much as I like people in general, I prefer to be at home, in my room. Too much (or just a little) contact with people makes me so exhausted. That's why every time I simply went to a place for a few hours, I become tired and want to sleep. My mom is confused and my dad thinks I'm lazy. LOL!


----------



## MisterPerfect

INFJenNiFer said:


> Can't tell... Fe user with Ni or Si, perhaps. I don't think 4 and 5 are related to type.
> 
> Trying to confirm whether I'm INFJ or ISFJ...
> 
> 1. I don't like people who look at others at racial stereotypes. So (insert race) is (insert stereotype)? And that makes that person also (insert stereotype)? Ugh. How do you know? Doesn't mean that's what all people tell you in the past or present about that race (or what you experience with a person of the same race in the past), doesn't mean it apply to another person of the same race.
> 
> 2. I like to figure out how to use new things by myself. I easily can figure it out, too.
> 
> 3. Same goes for atmospheres. I can sense the atmosphere in the room, whether it is tense, happy, etc. And I'll adjust what I say accordingly.
> 
> 4. I'm good at changing the subject when I don't want to talk about something. Though I guess I can tell when someone is changing the subject. I won't stop them from doing so.
> 
> 5. As much as I like people in general, I prefer to be at home, in my room. Too much (or just a little) contact with people makes me so exhausted. That's why every time I simply went to a place for a few hours, I become tired and want to sleep. My mom is confused and my dad thinks I'm lazy. LOL!


INFJ 

1.I tend to be rather impersonal with people, even when I do feel sympathy for them 
2.Im great with children, and older adults but have issues with people my age and so I often will have freinds of various ages and cant deal with large groups of people within same age bracket 
3.I tend to be attracted to rejects of society and I find most normal people boring and will activley seek out the one person no one is willing to communicate with in most cases if I dont dismiss them as just a bully 
4.I tend to be able to think my way out of most situations and I take pride in the fact that I am so very clever and can be a very smooth talker when I need to be, I do also often come across as incredibly blunt though 
5.I have a habit of taking care of other people including my freinds, parents, family


----------



## ai.tran.75

INFJenNiFer said:


> Can't tell... Fe user with Ni or Si, perhaps. I don't think 4 and 5 are related to type.
> 
> Trying to confirm whether I'm INFJ or ISFJ...
> 
> 1. I don't like people who look at others at racial stereotypes. So (insert race) is (insert stereotype)? And that makes that person also (insert stereotype)? Ugh. How do you know? Doesn't mean that's what all people tell you in the past or present about that race (or what you experience with a person of the same race in the past), doesn't mean it apply to another person of the same race.
> 
> 2. I like to figure out how to use new things by myself. I easily can figure it out, too.
> 
> 3. Same goes for atmospheres. I can sense the atmosphere in the room, whether it is tense, happy, etc. And I'll adjust what I say accordingly.
> 
> 4. I'm good at changing the subject when I don't want to talk about something. Though I guess I can tell when someone is changing the subject. I won't stop them from doing so.
> 
> 5. As much as I like people in general, I prefer to be at home, in my room. Too much (or just a little) contact with people makes me so exhausted. That's why every time I simply went to a place for a few hours, I become tired and want to sleep. My mom is confused and my dad thinks I'm lazy. LOL!


1. Feeling - leaning towards fe since you mention other people 
2. Se 
3. Fe- Se
4. Fe 
5. Introvert 

Between the 2 types according to this post infj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Theory

EddyNash said:


> INFJ
> 
> 1.I tend to be rather impersonal with people, even when I do feel sympathy for them
> 2.Im great with children, and older adults but have issues with people my age and so I often will have freinds of various ages and cant deal with large groups of people within same age bracket
> 3.I tend to be attracted to rejects of society and I find most normal people boring and will activley seek out the one person no one is willing to communicate with in most cases if I dont dismiss them as just a bully
> 4.I tend to be able to think my way out of most situations and I take pride in the fact that I am so very clever and can be a very smooth talker when I need to be, I do also often come across as incredibly blunt though
> 5.I have a habit of taking care of other people including my freinds, parents, family


Fi and Te, but not certain - INFP.

1. I alter my persona based on the group that I am in. For example, yesterday, my sister had a group of her friends over and I did my best to blend in with them and to make everyone comfortable. There are a few downsides to this, however. First, I can sometimes feel that I am putting on an act, or like I am trying to appease others rather than take care of myself. I can lose sight of who I truly am inside because of the persona I portray when in different groups. In addition, I take on the energy of the group so well that I can have the tendency to go overboard with the "act" and tend to have talker's remorse when I step away later on. I am also incredibly exhausted afterwards, physically and mentally. 
2. I excel in predicting the outcomes of situations and am very rarely incorrect in my judgments. I can typically tell instantly whether a strategy is going to succeed or fail. I also have strong feelings about people when I meet them, sensing their energy and identifying their intentions. 
3. I don't know if this is type related but I am surprising good at visual-spatial tasks or anything that involves manipulating, analyzing, or predicting patterns in shapes and symbols. 
4. I can be rather blunt in my speech if provoked. Typically, I stray away from exerting my opinion on others but will voice an insight I've perceived/observed if I feel it is relevant and will benefit those I am with. 
5. I am constantly thinking. Thinking and thinking about thinking. From morning to night I am questioning, wondering, and coming up with conclusions about my intuitions. I also have visualizations of images and symbols in my mind that appear out of nowhere and seem to have some important significance.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Lumosaria said:


> Fi and Te, but not certain - INFP.
> 
> 1. I alter my persona based on the group that I am in. For example, yesterday, my sister had a group of her friends over and I did my best to blend in with them and to make everyone comfortable. There are a few downsides to this, however. First, I can sometimes feel that I am putting on an act, or like I am trying to appease others rather than take care of myself. I can lose sight of who I truly am inside because of the persona I portray when in different groups. In addition, I take on the energy of the group so well that I can have the tendency to go overboard with the "act" and tend to have talker's remorse when I step away later on. I am also incredibly exhausted afterwards, physically and mentally.
> 2. I excel in predicting the outcomes of situations and am very rarely incorrect in my judgments. I can typically tell instantly whether a strategy is going to succeed or fail. I also have strong feelings about people when I meet them, sensing their energy and identifying their intentions.
> 3. I don't know if this is type related but I am surprising good at visual-spatial tasks or anything that involves manipulating, analyzing, or predicting patterns in shapes and symbols.
> 4. I can be rather blunt in my speech if provoked. Typically, I stray away from exerting my opinion on others but will voice an insight I've perceived/observed if I feel it is relevant and will benefit those I am with.
> 5. I am constantly thinking. Thinking and thinking about thinking. From morning to night I am questioning, wondering, and coming up with conclusions about my intuitions. I also have visualizations of images and symbols in my mind that appear out of nowhere and seem to have some important significance.


INTJ 

1.I love systems 
2.I often stack the deck in my favor in order to never lose 
3.I very good at reading patterns 
4.Despite being impersonal I tend to be very helpful to a lot of people 
5.I tend to be a bit of a loner but like group activities


----------



## Jaune

You do seem INTJ by what you typed. I think 2 and 3 are very Ni, and 1 is Te. And I can relate to 4 and 5 as a prominent Fi-user.

1. I don't really know how to socialize with people and find myself planning basically every single thing I say to anyone outside of my family. If I know that I will have to communicate with others later, I ask someone whom I trust for help and rehearse the possible conversations.

2. However, I like doing most non-social things on impulse, without thinking it through.

3. I find it extremely difficult to say "no" or stand up for myself, but if someone else is being treated rudely or unjustly, I have found myself losing my temper and standing up for them, no matter the consequences.

4. I am greatly afraid of adolescents and young adults (or those who look around this age range) to whom I am not close. Whenever I see them, I get a feeling of anxiety because my mind tells myself that these people are making fun of me, or will bully me, even if I know it's far-fetched.

5. I really like memorizing birthdays and phone numbers, and it comes easily to me. I am also pretty quick at learning faces and names.


----------



## 318138

Above gives me an IxFJ vibe, though from looking under your name I can see you're ISFP XD.

1. I am currently pursuing a double degree at uni in Science (Chemistry) and Art (Criminology and History)

2. I love animals, especially dogs, and currently own two dogs with my roommates: a border collie and a jack russell, both rescue dogs.

3. If I am interested in something, I will put in 100% effort to do it. If I have no interest I will never get it done. During high school my grades range from a consistent A+ (subjects I am interested in) to a consistent fail (subjects I don't give an F about). I find it difficult to work hard on something I'm not interested in.

4. I find it hard to contain positive emotions and difficult to express negative emotions in real life (thus I always fail those Try Not To Laugh challenges). On the internet I'm the exact opposite.

5. I am a girl, and I haven't wore a dress in years. At Year 12 Prom I showed up wearing a t-shirt, jeans and converse, much to the annoyance of my more girly friends.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Lsjnzy13 said:


> Above gives me an IxFJ vibe, though from looking under your name I can see you're ISFP XD.
> 
> 1. I am currently pursuing a double degree at uni in Science (Chemistry) and Art (Criminology and History)
> 
> 2. I love animals, especially dogs, and currently own two dogs with my roommates: a border collie and a jack russell, both rescue dogs.
> 
> 3. If I am interested in something, I will put in 100% effort to do it. If I have no interest I will never get it done. During high school my grades range from a consistent A+ (subjects I am interested in) to a consistent fail (subjects I don't give an F about). I find it difficult to work hard on something I'm not interested in.
> 
> 4. I find it hard to contain positive emotions and difficult to express negative emotions in real life (thus I always fail those Try Not To Laugh challenges). On the internet I'm the exact opposite.
> 
> 5. I am a girl, and I haven't wore a dress in years. At Year 12 Prom I showed up wearing a t-shirt, jeans and converse, much to the annoyance of my more girly friends.


1. Not type related but the subject variety makes me think Ne
2. Feeler 
3. Lol Ne - I can relate 
4. Introvert 
5. Perceiving 

I'm guessing intp or infp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

1. Despite my love for realistic movies , depressive music and tragic novels - I'm an optimist- my motto is - you can always cry later 
2. I have a tendency to send out a vibe that I'm genuinely attracted to somebody or subtly crushing on someone -which I find odd bc usually if I like somebody I'll either make it quite obvious that I'm attracted to them or hide it so well they wouldn't have the slightest clue 
3. I can easily alternate with being alone for a long amount of time or spending time with others so long as I'm amuse and inspired however if forced to be in any of those situation I'll be quite agitated 
4. I rarely ever wear make up or brush my hair , but I always manage to look neat or preppy for some odd reason 
5. I prefer writing over typing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Despite my love for realistic movies , depressive music and tragic novels - I'm an optimist- my motto is - you can always cry later
> 2. I have a tendency to send out a vibe that I'm genuinely attracted to somebody or subtly crushing on someone -which I find odd bc usually if I like somebody I'll either make it quite obvious that I'm attracted to them or hide it so well they wouldn't have the slightest clue
> 3. I can easily alternate with being alone for a long amount of time or spending time with others so long as I'm amuse and inspired however if forced to be in any of those situation I'll be quite agitated
> 4. I rarely ever wear make up or brush my hair , but I always manage to look neat or preppy for some odd reason
> 5. I prefer writing over typing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Mmmm... Maybe Se? Not sure.

2. Se.

3. Extroversion, because an introverted wouldn't easily spend a lot of time with others.

4. Not caring about wearing makeup strikes me as Fi for some reason, the honesty thing.

5. Don't know if it is related to MBTI, but I guess it could be Se or Si, because writing has a more organic feel.

So... ESFP. Does it make sense?

.

1. I admire deeply people who say what's on their mind often, who are 100% themselves, probably because that's what I wanted to be. I constantly feel that I can't be myself towards other people, that I can't be honest, I hide myself in a comfortable role of a kind and invisible person in order not to get people's attention. But I know it's a fake role, because my thoughts are usually more aggressive than I would like to admit. Very few people know me truly.

2. When I'm alone involved in something that interests me I forget about the rest of the world completely.

3. Actually, pursuing my personal interests is something I can't live without. For example, I'm a professional musician and I've spent a great part of my life reading philosophy. So I need to be in contact with both things, among other ones. Some people may consider this useless, but I _need_ to be learning, I _need_ to feel that I'm developing myself, it's not optional.

4. I'm able to love people deeply, but I realize its something a bit platonic because usually I get impatient with people's dramas and I'm not exactly tactful when in a personal level. I think most people are impractical and not judicious about their own thoughts and emotions. My way of loving is not sweet, it's loyal and honest. It embarrasses and saddens me to admit I'm so impatient, but that's how it is. But I do love some people profoundly.

5. I'm easy to deal with, as long as you respect my need to be alone and don't interfere with my things/agenda.


----------



## RaisinKG

Def. INTJ

1. At all times, I prefer that as many possibilities and options be open for me as conceivably possible. The more that each of them are closed, especially by someone or something from the outside (the usual), then I actually grow increasingly frustrated, stressed, and upset, because I do not want to feel trapped in a cage. 

I can do fine in a structured environment if it matches my preferences.

2. Based on recent observations, I find that I understand people speaking in a cryptic manner far faster than most other people.

3. I am utterly terrible at predicting anything that may happen in the future when I am completely stressed out. In addition, since I dont see the future linearly it gives the obvious (and true) impression of me being indecisive and aimless (Granted I can usually narrow down what is most likely to happen by thinking objectively what is most likely to happen, but since I'm always filled with uncertainty, I always say "it may likely", or "it will likely" rather than "it will happen for certain"). Most others at my age have already decided where their going towards, I haven't.

4. I try my best not to take anything too seriously. Then again, my mood and personality vary depending on the situation. So stuff I typed dozens of pages ago may not apply to right now, as it may have changed, often drastically.

5. Ironically I write way more than I read when it comes to literature. I would rather create my own rather than read another person's work. I say ironically because I read random things on the internet a lot.


----------



## Jaune

1. Fi because you're in tune with your preferences. Se as well.
2. Ni.
3. Not Ne. Se?
4. I'm not sure that this has to do with MBTI, although I guess Se.
5. I can relate. I would guess this is Se because you enjoy the experience of doing it yourself. If that makes sense.

Well, I guess I would type you as an ESFP according to this post.

1. I hate being late to events because I feel like I will be missing something important and letting someone down if I am not punctual.

2. I have never initiated a hug with anyone outside of my family, and the whole idea of hugging in general makes me feel uncomfortable and anxious.

3. Whenever people in real life ask me about my hobbies or about myself, I don't know how much to tell them. Also, I feel reluctant to tell them about myself because I feel like they will get bored quickly.

4. I find it difficult and nearly impossible to develop very close friendships in which I feel comfortable telling these "friends" about my secrets and trusting them with important things.

5. I can't seem to imagine or predict what will happen to me in the far future (starting at around a year from now). I hate making decisions unless I absolutely have to, and commitment scares me. I cannot picture what job I will have in the future, where I will live, if I get married or not, or even if I'm still alive.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Jaune Valjaune said:


> 1. Fi because you're in tune with your preferences. Se as well.
> 2. Ni.
> 3. Not Ne. Se?
> 4. I'm not sure that this has to do with MBTI, although I guess Se.
> 5. I can relate. I would guess this is Se because you enjoy the experience of doing it yourself. If that makes sense.
> 
> Well, I guess I would type you as an ESFP according to this post.
> 
> 1. I hate being late to events because I feel like I will be missing something important and letting someone down if I am not punctual.
> 
> 2. I have never initiated a hug with anyone outside of my family, and the whole idea of hugging in general makes me feel uncomfortable and anxious.
> 
> 3. Whenever people in real life ask me about my hobbies or about myself, I don't know how much to tell them. Also, I feel reluctant to tell them about myself because I feel like they will get bored quickly.
> 
> 4. I find it difficult and nearly impossible to develop very close friendships in which I feel comfortable telling these "friends" about my secrets and trusting them with important things.
> 
> 5. I can't seem to imagine or predict what will happen to me in the far future (starting at around a year from now). I hate making decisions unless I absolutely have to, and commitment scares me. I cannot picture what job I will have in the future, where I will live, if I get married or not, or even if I'm still alive.


1. Te
2. Fi 
3. Feeling
4. Fi or low fe
5. Se 

According to this post isfp

1. I am rarely ever late and excel at time management- with that said I couldn't care less if somebody is late or early- I actually prefer people who are late they seem more carefree
2. I love indulging in my dreams and fantasies - however I enjoy turning them into reality more if possible , but if not possible thinking and daydreaming about it can be quite fun 
3. I don't believe in karma - reincarnation or any form of superstitions , but I like writing about it or using it in my short stories or plays 
4. I dress my personality and decorate in a way that represent who I am 
5. I prefer phone calls over text messages and I prefer hand written letters over emails 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

1. Te.
2. Ne and Se.
3. Si.
4. Fi.
5. Se, for reasons like Dental Floss Tycoon said earlier.

I would guess EXFP from what you said, but I would lean more towards ESFP.

1. I love the experience of driving. I like to make it as exciting as possible, and I find it dull to drive at the speed limit. I highly enjoy exploring new routes and new places. I also like listening to my favorite songs while driving. I don't really like driving with other people in my car, though.

2. I don't like being stuck at home for too long, I find it mundane. I get headaches from lying around too much and staring at computer/television screens all day. So I try to leave the house at least once a day.

3. In school, I do not have to find a subject intriguing in order to excel at it. What drives me to study for and try my best in these subjects that I find uninteresting is an intense fear of failure.

4. I like to start writing stories and I find it extremely fun to plan the plots, settings, and especially the characters. However, I always find it difficult to actually finish any of these stories. I keep thinking of new ideas and completely scrap whatever it was on which I was previously working, or I keep going back and revising my stories excessively to the point where I'm not getting any progress done.

5. I find it hard to show others when I am happy. Sometimes I am feeling very well, but others ask me if I'm okay because I don't look like I am in a good mood. However, my sadness or anger is usually obvious.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFP

1. Despite my normally socially awkwardness in public, I can be surprisingly polite and courteous, but outside of that, from following common traditions to trying to ease down conflict, I don't really have much of an idea how to solve those kinds of things.

2. I would much rather originate rather than imitate (which is why my mind says writing > reading). But I blur the lines of these two rather frequently, seeing as I love to insert things that I love (such as my favorite fictional characters) into my own stories to imagine just how they would interact and play out with one another. Unfortunately, since my mind doesn't really give a damn about completing anything, 

3. If I find myself dedicated to some ideal or goal, don't expect me to be dedicated to it for long, as I have the consistent habit of taking a few steps back, analyzing said ideals, and deconstructing all of it, and thus can't actually remain dedicated to one for long. There's also the added "if it isn't new or fun anymore, drop it." effect.

I find having to dedicate oneself to one goal for a long time to be a very alien way of thought to me.

4. I would imagine that I would be accused more of inaction, seeing as I normally have over *100 tabs* on yet I don't really do anything with any of them and it gets to the point where my computer is drained of memory. Seeing as I also tend to forget things, I may have two or more of the exact same thing.

5. My personality is fluid and can change rather easily, sometimes all in the same day, always adapting to changes in the surrounding environment, but granted it can be rather slow. Normally I can easily deal with any sort of (positive/neutral) change, but negative sorts of changes leave me completely upset. 

6. Since I'm so forgetful I sometimes call myself a dummy when I lost memory of the paper I was supposed to be bringing around 5 minutes ago. But then again, to the things I do remember I apply my own personal sentimentality to them, and I act like a child when trying to defend them (As opposed to how I normally go about).


----------



## ai.tran.75

flourine said:


> ISFP
> 
> 1. Despite my normally socially awkwardness in public, I can be surprisingly polite and courteous, but outside of that, from following common traditions to trying to ease down conflict, I don't really have much of an idea how to solve those kinds of things.
> 
> 2. I would much rather originate rather than imitate (which is why my mind says writing > reading). But I blur the lines of these two rather frequently, seeing as I love to insert things that I love (such as my favorite fictional characters) into my own stories to imagine just how they would interact and play out with one another. Unfortunately, since my mind doesn't really give a damn about completing anything,
> 
> 3. If I find myself dedicated to some ideal or goal, don't expect me to be dedicated to it for long, as I have the consistent habit of taking a few steps back, analyzing said ideals, and deconstructing all of it, and thus can't actually remain dedicated to one for long. There's also the added "if it isn't new or fun anymore, drop it." effect.
> 
> I find having to dedicate oneself to one goal for a long time to be a very alien way of thought to me.
> 
> 4. I would imagine that I would be accused more of inaction, seeing as I normally have over *100 tabs* on yet I don't really do anything with any of them and it gets to the point where my computer is drained of memory. Seeing as I also tend to forget things, I may have two or more of the exact same thing.
> 
> 5. My personality is fluid and can change rather easily, sometimes all in the same day, always adapting to changes in the surrounding environment, but granted it can be rather slow. Normally I can easily deal with any sort of (positive/neutral) change, but negative sorts of changes leave me completely upset.
> 
> 6. Since I'm so forgetful I sometimes call myself a dummy when I lost memory of the paper I was supposed to be bringing around 5 minutes ago. But then again, to the things I do remember I apply my own personal sentimentality to them, and I act like a child when trying to defend them (As opposed to how I normally go about).


1. Si - low fe 
2. Ne 
3. Ne - ti - since you mentioned not caring for lasting result and analyzation 
4. Ne 
5. Low or inferior Si 
6. Ne 

According to this post entp or enfp - however I see a higher use of Ti > Fi and some use of low fe so ill go with entp base on the example above 
------------------------------------------

1. I never understood the significance of Belle from Beauty and the Beast- if somebody was to lock me up for life I'll hate their guts regardless how nice they treat me 
2. I hate when people try to tell me how I should feel or Solve my problems for me when I'm sharing a story - there's a fine line from sharing what's going on in my life than asking for help or advice
3. I'm more interested in antique architecture - visiting places that I've read about in novels or history and walking through cemeteries of famous philosopher/authors that I love than the actual scenery of nature
4. I enjoy camping and the woods over beaches because I'm able to dwell in my imagination more and meditate - also I can concentrate more on a novel or writing a short story - beaches are only pretty for the first 5 minutes - I can get quite bored of it afterward 
5. I love parties where everyone engages in philosophical debate, play board games or banter about nothing - however I can never understand the appeal or clubbing or going to the bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterPerfect

INTJ 

1.I like systems 
2.I like writing articles 
3.I dont understand the purpose of twitter 
4.I like cats and dogs more then people 
5.Ill never understand people but I given up


----------



## Miss Bingley

@LACy_Tears - INFP, though I guess I can see the case for INFJ. Definitely a type 4, tho. 


1. So I'm no longer pre-med. Just halfway through the summer, I was like, "What am I doing?". I don't like science, I don't want to spend my time in a hospital and years and years in school. It's not something I'm passionate enough in. But now that I don't want to pursue medicine, though, I have no idea what I want to major in. It makes me anxious, because I have to decide by the end of my next semester. 

2. I'm kind of between a few things to study, actually. I enjoy PoliSci, because I'm interested in counterterrorism and security and/or political journalism. I adore History, especially French History, simply because I'm obsessed with it and think it's fascinating. I'm pretty good at English, and sometimes consider going into writing, especially for TV or film. 

3. I like nice things. I like poetry, and classical music, and beautiful dresses and flowers and palaces and literature. I like things that are elegant and sophisticated and somewhat extravagant. 

4. I tend to romanticize the far past, like the 1800s and farther back. I mean, obviously I'm happy I'm not being sold for a goat or dying of smallpox, but I think there was a certain romanticism of the past that today lacks. There's something beautiful, I think, of writing letters and courting and the 'Season' and going on hunts, etc. 

5. I've been called by my forensics teacher as "the best liar he's ever seen". I think it's because I don't feel bad about lying, particularly, and often don't change a lot of the information, since the best lies are based in truth.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Miss Bingley said:


> @LACy_Tears - INFP, though I guess I can see the case for INFJ. Definitely a type 4, tho.
> 
> 
> 1. So I'm no longer pre-med. Just halfway through the summer, I was like, "What am I doing?". I don't like science, I don't want to spend my time in a hospital and years and years in school. It's not something I'm passionate enough in. But now that I don't want to pursue medicine, though, I have no idea what I want to major in. It makes me anxious, because I have to decide by the end of my next semester.
> 
> 2. I'm kind of between a few things to study, actually. I enjoy PoliSci, because I'm interested in counterterrorism and security and/or political journalism. I adore History, especially French History, simply because I'm obsessed with it and think it's fascinating. I'm pretty good at English, and sometimes consider going into writing, especially for TV or film.
> 
> 3. I like nice things. I like poetry, and classical music, and beautiful dresses and flowers and palaces and literature. I like things that are elegant and sophisticated and somewhat extravagant.
> 
> 4. I tend to romanticize the far past, like the 1800s and farther back. I mean, obviously I'm happy I'm not being sold for a goat or dying of smallpox, but I think there was a certain romanticism of the past that today lacks. There's something beautiful, I think, of writing letters and courting and the 'Season' and going on hunts, etc.
> 
> 5. I've been called by my forensics teacher as "the best liar he's ever seen". I think it's because I don't feel bad about lying, particularly, and often don't change a lot of the information, since the best lies are based in truth.


1. Perceiving since you're able to drop something you worked on 
2. Ne- variety of different subjects 
3. Si 
4. Ne- Si 
5. Lol Ne 

I'm guessing Entp according to this post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lacy

Miss Bingley said:


> @LACy_Tears - INFP, though I guess I can see the case for INFJ. Definitely a type 4, tho.
> 
> 
> 1. So I'm no longer pre-med. Just halfway through the summer, I was like, "What am I doing?". I don't like science, I don't want to spend my time in a hospital and years and years in school. It's not something I'm passionate enough in. But now that I don't want to pursue medicine, though, I have no idea what I want to major in. It makes me anxious, because I have to decide by the end of my next semester.
> 
> 2. I'm kind of between a few things to study, actually. I enjoy PoliSci, because I'm interested in counterterrorism and security and/or political journalism. I adore History, especially French History, simply because I'm obsessed with it and think it's fascinating. I'm pretty good at English, and sometimes consider going into writing, especially for TV or film.
> 
> 3. I like nice things. I like poetry, and classical music, and beautiful dresses and flowers and palaces and literature. I like things that are elegant and sophisticated and somewhat extravagant.
> 
> 4. I tend to romanticize the far past, like the 1800s and farther back. I mean, obviously I'm happy I'm not being sold for a goat or dying of smallpox, but I think there was a certain romanticism of the past that today lacks. There's something beautiful, I think, of writing letters and courting and the 'Season' and going on hunts, etc.
> 
> 5. I've been called by my forensics teacher as "the best liar he's ever seen". I think it's because I don't feel bad about lying, particularly, and often don't change a lot of the information, since the best lies are based in truth.


1. Perceiving, perhaps F too
2. Ne I guess
3. Could be Si
4. Si
5. Too hard for me :frustrating:
INTP ?

1. When I play games, I love complex ones. I feel fulfillment by playing games with a lots of rules.
2. I often overthink.
3. I enjoy Morbid humor.
4. I feel being lovable but not being able to love.
5. I'm a kind of outsider, different, contradictory. I'm a trans, a converted left hander, I' m very smart but have difficulties to write fastly, etc..


----------



## ai.tran.75

Lacy Tears said:


> 1. Perceiving, perhaps F too
> 2. Ne I guess
> 3. Could be Si
> 4. Si
> 5. Too hard for me :frustrating:
> INTP ?
> 
> 1. When I play games, I love complex ones. I feel fulfillment by playing games with a lots of rules.
> 2. I often overthink.
> 3. I enjoy Morbid humor.
> 4. I feel being lovable but not being able to love.
> 5. I'm a kind of outsider, different, contradictory. I'm a trans, a converted left hander, I' m very smart but have difficulties to write fastly, etc..


1. Ni ? Since you enjoy complexity and lots of rules 
2. I'm guessing Ti 
3. Not type related but since I'll guessing Ti 
4. Don't know 
5. Introvert 

I see a good use of Ti however not much of any other trait - I'm guessing some sort of Pi Dom since I don't see any use of Ne 
So infj ? 
---------------------------------------------------

1. I tend to converse easily to people bc I have interests in variety of different things ranging from politics , philosophy , art, sports , science , romance , humanity movies etc however if I can't find a connection or common ground on something to converse about I can be quite aloof and misplaced - I need to form a connection in order to blend in 
2. I prefer one on one conversation over group interaction - unless we're playing a board game or I'm doing a presentation for a project . I have a hard time focusing on more than one person at a time .
3. I can't tell the difference between introvert or extrovert or sensor and intuitive unless extreme . However I can spot out Pe Dom vs Je Dom quite easily 
4. Although I tend to not focus on the past when extremely depress( which is rare ) - i tend to be trapped in the past and lack focus on the present or future 
5. I laugh quite easily - morbid humor , crude humor , silly one , soft humor , bad jokes that nobody else find funny, even at my own mishaps in life - I think that's the main reason why I'm rarely ever depress or sad for long - I can pretty much find humor in every situation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Ni ? Since you enjoy complexity and lots of rules
> 2. I'm guessing Ti
> 3. Not type related but since I'll guessing Ti
> 4. Don't know
> 5. Introvert
> 
> I see a good use of Ti however not much of any other trait - I'm guessing some sort of Pi Dom since I don't see any use of Ne
> So infj ?
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1. I tend to converse easily to people bc I have interests in variety of different things ranging from politics , philosophy , art, sports , science , romance , humanity movies etc however if I can't find a connection or common ground on something to converse about I can be quite aloof and misplaced - I need to form a connection in order to blend in
> 2. I prefer one on one conversation over group interaction - unless we're playing a board game or I'm doing a presentation for a project . I have a hard time focusing on more than one person at a time .
> 3. I can't tell the difference between introvert or extrovert or sensor and intuitive unless extreme . However I can spot out Pe Dom vs Je Dom quite easily
> 4. Although I tend to not focus on the past when extremely depress( which is rare ) - i tend to be trapped in the past and lack focus on the present or future
> 5. I laugh quite easily - morbid humor , crude humor , silly one , soft humor , bad jokes that nobody else find funny, even at my own mishaps in life - I think that's the main reason why I'm rarely ever depress or sad for long - I can pretty much find humor in every situation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. I want to know what you want to get out of those abstract conversations you have, but I'm inclined to go with Ne because Ne draws inspiration from brainstorming in a social context.
2. Likely an introvert.
3. This doesn't really have anything to do with your type so much as it is with it not really being possible to "instant type" someone. As you would agree, typology doesn't work that way, and nor does it need to. My guess is that, because of the object-oriented external nature of the Extraverted Perceiving functions, they would manifest more readily because the user is more active in seeking that input.
4. Possibly low order Si, although Si is a lot more than just reflecting on the past; Si uses past experiences and sensory input as a model in which to make sense of occurrences in the present that it regards as similar.
5. Can't really use this as input for typing, sorry.

I can safely type you as an introvert, and I'm getting vague notions of Ne/Si with an extra emphasis on Ne. Your five things emphasise your inner emotional experiences more, so I'm also seeing vague signs of what could be Fi. My tentative typing for you is INFP, but I wouldn't bet my life on that typing.

1. I love arguing, and my urge to argue gets stronger the more defensive a person is about their opinion or the more an authority figure exerts their authority. I have had this great big defiant streak that stretches like an elastic band under high temperatures for as long as I can remember.
2. For me, true understanding comes not just from thinking critically about the subject of my muse, but also thinking about my own thinking processes and understanding why and how I'm thinking the things I think.
3. My greatest fear is not so much death as it is dying an unfulfilled life. I don't want to just go through life as an observer, but to instead also partake in life and to contribute something worthwhile so I can say something for myself and what I've done.
4. Loneliness and boredom are not too easily separable for me. This being said, I find it even more boring when people insist on the same old "so I was like, and he was like" conversations. It's only when the conversations take an abstract turn that I get interested. I like to have my assumptions challenged, and I like to challenge others' assumptions in kind. This being said, I only relish debates when both parties in the debate are willing to reconsider their own assumptions and are open to what the other party says, because it's not about trying to prove the other person wrong but to instead learn from their perspective and grow in their understanding.
5. I crave new experiences, such as learning about how something works, or visiting a place I never visited before. I even crave physical contact of some kind when I'm withdrawn from it long enough; it's been months since I've had a hug, and I find myself wanting one even when I'm not usually much of a hugger.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. I love arguing, and my urge to argue gets stronger the more defensive a person is about their opinion or the more an authority figure exerts their authority. I have had this great big defiant streak that stretches like an elastic band under high temperatures for as long as I can remember.
> 2. For me, true understanding comes not just from thinking critically about the subject of my muse, but also thinking about my own thinking processes and understanding why and how I'm thinking the things I think.
> 3. My greatest fear is not so much death as it is dying an unfulfilled life. I don't want to just go through life as an observer, but to instead also partake in life and to contribute something worthwhile so I can say something for myself and what I've done.
> 4. Loneliness and boredom are not too easily separable for me. This being said, I find it even more boring when people insist on the same old "so I was like, and he was like" conversations. It's only when the conversations take an abstract turn that I get interested. I like to have my assumptions challenged, and I like to challenge others' assumptions in kind. This being said, I only relish debates when both parties in the debate are willing to reconsider their own assumptions and are open to what the other party says, because it's not about trying to prove the other person wrong but to instead learn from their perspective and grow in their understanding.
> 5. I crave new experiences, such as learning about how something works, or visiting a place I never visited before. I even crave physical contact of some kind when I'm withdrawn from it long enough; it's been months since I've had a hug, and I find myself wanting one even when I'm not usually much of a hugger.


1. Ne-Ti - arguing for the sake of it 
2. Ti 
3. Not quite type related but the thirst to live makes me think perceiving 
4. Ne- since you mentioned wanting to see things in multiple perspectives 
5. Very Ne since the novelty you're craving deals with learning something new and visiting a place also the sentence structure uses a lot of variety . The last part indicate feeling perhaps a stronger use so not inferior 

According the examples above I'm guessing Entp- I see a high use of Ne and Ti 
---------------------------------------------------
1. I was quite extroverted throughout my childhood to early 20s- wanting to see everything - know everyone - experience different walks of life however the older I get the more exhausting it bc to interact with people for a long period of time( although I still pretty much enjoy them ) . My love for learning new things, revisiting things I've learn about and seeing new places still energizes me though. I can never be the type of person who enjoys the same routine daily 
2. Back in high school I used to read people fortune through a deck of card - I'll tell them before hand that it's all pretend however I guess I'm good at guessing or reading their worries ( more so than the deck of card) that most of the time after the reading they'll get freaked out. Quite sure I'll make great money out of being a fortune teller - just its against my value to lie for a living 
3. The first time I saw beauty and the beast ( i was 5 or 6) I asked my mom how could belle ever fall for the beast . She called me superficial and explained that his heart was good - I then told her " no mom, if somebody was to ever kidnap you and then imprison me for life - I'll hate their guts "
4. I enjoy living in my fantasy world and every time I close my eyes it - I'm taken to a different world or realm. With all of that said- if my imagination or dream can be turned into reality then I'll rather experience it than ponder about it . 
5. I rather drive for 2 hours than to be stuck in 45 minutes of traffic


----------



## Jaune

1. Ti
2. Fe?
3. Not sure. Fi?
4. Ne, se.
5. Se

I'd say ESTP.

1. I have trouble emotionally connecting with the arts. I never feel empathy for fictional characters, and prose, poetry, movies, shows, and music always fail to make me cry. In addition, I cannot seem to tell when a song is sad.

2. I like to daydream from time to time, but most of my fantasies are realistic. I prefer replaying events that have happened to me in the past instead.

3. I don't like talking to people unless we are conversing about something that I find interesting. Sometimes I actually show my boredom even if I do not mean to do so.

4. When I was in school, I found doing my homework assignments to be a more effective way to learn the material than simply having to study it myself. A big reason why is because I had a hard time getting the determination to actually pick up a book or notes and study. I was often disappointed when my teachers would not assign homework, especially if there was a big test coming up.

5. I usually take my anger out on people who don't deserve it, and once I've calmed down, I feel guilty about what I have done for a while.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Jaune Valjaune said:


> 1. Ti
> 2. Fe?
> 3. Not sure. Fi?
> 4. Ne, se.
> 5. Se
> 
> I'd say ESTP.
> 
> 1. I have trouble emotionally connecting with the arts. I never feel empathy for fictional characters, and prose, poetry, movies, shows, and music always fail to make me cry. In addition, I cannot seem to tell when a song is sad.
> 
> 2. I like to daydream from time to time, but most of my fantasies are realistic. I prefer replaying events that have happened to me in the past instead.
> 
> 3. I don't like talking to people unless we are conversing about something that I find interesting. Sometimes I actually show my boredom even if I do not mean to do so.
> 
> 4. When I was in school, I found doing my homework assignments to be a more effective way to learn the material than simply having to study it myself. A big reason why is because I had a hard time getting the determination to actually pick up a book or notes and study. I was often disappointed when my teachers would not assign homework, especially if there was a big test coming up.
> 
> 5. I usually take my anger out on people who don't deserve it, and once I've calmed down, I feel guilty about what I have done for a while.


1. Not type related but I'll go with Ti since no Emotions are in display 
2. Si 
3. Ne or Ni depending on the connection 
4. Judging ?
5. Fe 

Isfj or infj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

1. I was quite extroverted throughout my childhood to early 20s- wanting to see everything - know everyone - experience different walks of life however the older I get the more exhausting it bc to interact with people for a long period of time( although I still pretty much enjoy them ) . My love for learning new things, revisiting things I've learn about and seeing new places still energizes me though. I can never be the type of person who enjoys the same routine daily 
2. Back in high school I used to read people fortune through a deck of card - I'll tell them before hand that it's all pretend however I guess I'm good at guessing or reading their worries ( more so than the deck of card) that most of the time after the reading they'll get freaked out. Quite sure I'll make great money out of being a fortune teller - just its against my value to lie for a living 
3. The first time I saw beauty and the beast ( i was 5 or 6) I asked my mom how could belle ever fall for the beast . She called me superficial and explained that his heart was good - I then told her " no mom, if somebody was to ever kidnap you and then imprison me for life - I'll hate their guts "
4. I enjoy living in my fantasy world and every time I close my eyes it - I'm taken to a different world or realm. With all of that said- if my imagination or dream can be turned into reality then I'll rather experience it than ponder about it . 
5. I rather drive for 2 hours than to be stuck in 45 minutes of traffic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lacy

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I was quite extroverted throughout my childhood to early 20s- wanting to see everything - know everyone - experience different walks of life however the older I get the more exhausting it bc to interact with people for a long period of time( although I still pretty much enjoy them ) . My love for learning new things, revisiting things I've learn about and seeing new places still energizes me though. I can never be the type of person who enjoys the same routine daily
> 2. Back in high school I used to read people fortune through a deck of card - I'll tell them before hand that it's all pretend however I guess I'm good at guessing or reading their worries ( more so than the deck of card) that most of the time after the reading they'll get freaked out. Quite sure I'll make great money out of being a fortune teller - just its against my value to lie for a living
> 3. The first time I saw beauty and the beast ( i was 5 or 6) I asked my mom how could belle ever fall for the beast . She called me superficial and explained that his heart was good - I then told her " no mom, if somebody was to ever kidnap you and then imprison me for life - I'll hate their guts "
> 4. I enjoy living in my fantasy world and every time I close my eyes it - I'm taken to a different world or realm. With all of that said- if my imagination or dream can be turned into reality then I'll rather experience it than ponder about it .
> 5. I rather drive for 2 hours than to be stuck in 45 minutes of traffic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. iNtuition
2. Ni and/or Fe
3. Fi or IN
4. Ni
5. Judging
INFJ again :3

1. I feel a bit guilty because I often pretend helping people, being gentle, ect. but I'm sometimes so much overcriticizing, and so much feel nasty inside.
2. I feel that nobody trully care of me. They don't want me to die or to do bad things, but I sense that ther's another way to care about people and nobody does it for me.
3. I'm afraid of becoming a bad person.
4. I'm sometimes close to become mad.
5. It's easy for me to make people feel good.


----------



## Jaune

1. Fi, maybe te.
2. Fi?
3. Fi?
4. Not type related. Fi?
5. Fe.

IXFP. I'd say INFP.

1. I love the experience of driving. I like to make it as exciting as possible, and I find it dull to drive at the speed limit. I highly enjoy exploring new routes and new places. I also like listening to my favorite songs while driving. I don't really like driving with other people in my car, though.

2. I don't like being stuck at home for too long, I find it mundane. I get headaches from lying around too much and staring at computer/television screens all day. So I try to leave the house at least once a day.

3. In school, I do not have to find a subject intriguing in order to excel at it. What drives me to study for and try my best in these subjects that I find uninteresting is an intense fear of failure.

4. I like to start writing stories and I find it extremely fun to plan the plots, settings, and especially the characters. However, I always find it difficult to actually finish any of these stories. I keep thinking of new ideas and completely scrap whatever it was on which I was previously working, or I keep going back and revising my stories excessively to the point where I'm not getting any progress done.

5. I find it hard to show others when I am happy. Sometimes I am feeling very well, but others ask me if I'm okay because I don't look like I am in a good mood. However, my sadness or anger is usually obvious.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Jaune Valjaune said:


> 1. Fi, maybe te.
> 2. Fi?
> 3. Fi?
> 4. Not type related. Fi?
> 5. Fe.
> 
> IXFP. I'd say INFP.
> 
> 1. I love the experience of driving. I like to make it as exciting as possible, and I find it dull to drive at the speed limit. I highly enjoy exploring new routes and new places. I also like listening to my favorite songs while driving. I don't really like driving with other people in my car, though.
> 
> 2. I don't like being stuck at home for too long, I find it mundane. I get headaches from lying around too much and staring at computer/television screens all day. So I try to leave the house at least once a day.
> 
> 3. In school, I do not have to find a subject intriguing in order to excel at it. What drives me to study for and try my best in these subjects that I find uninteresting is an intense fear of failure.
> 
> 4. I like to start writing stories and I find it extremely fun to plan the plots, settings, and especially the characters. However, I always find it difficult to actually finish any of these stories. I keep thinking of new ideas and completely scrap whatever it was on which I was previously working, or I keep going back and revising my stories excessively to the point where I'm not getting any progress done.
> 
> 5. I find it hard to show others when I am happy. Sometimes I am feeling very well, but others ask me if I'm okay because I don't look like I am in a good mood. However, my sadness or anger is usually obvious.


1. Se
2. Se
3. Not really related to type, although I'd be curious to know what your ideas of success and failure in life involve.
4. You likely have a very active Extraverted Perceiving function going on upstairs, which ties into your first two things you said about yourself. I think your wanting to finish what you started despite your own nature points to a low Introverted Perceiving function that gives you an unscratchable itch somewhere inside to try and bring completeness to what you do. You don't need to be Intuitive to write creative works, although it would bring extra clarity if you expanded more on what sort of things you want to convey to your reader by elaborating on any common themes present in your works.
5. Possibly a low order Feeling function, or possibly Fi. In all honesty, I can't determine the nature of your Feeling function off of this one point.

There's isn't enough here for me to come to anything really conclusive about your type. That said, I think you might be an Se user, because you crave the physical excitement of high speeds and the novelty of new scenic input, and you need to be active to be stimulated. It's just as possible for an Se user to be a creative writer or to have a drive to succeed as it is any other type.

1. When I get stuck in a rut, I build a tunnel vision for myself where I only see one way forward or one possibility and find myself unable to look past that.
2. I don't think human nature can change. Sure a person's beliefs can change over time or what a person believes is at least in part due to their upbringing, but what I see constant is the drive for sensory gratification and social standing and the misconceptions that people groups and character are related. On a case by case basis, these things can be overcome, but I think most people have prejudices without realising their prejudices are even prejudices. Virtually every society that exists places emphasis on profession and accumulated wealth as a measure of well being, if not success.
3. There is no free will, since we as people are the sum of our genes, experiences, upbringing, and culture. Thus I wouldn't be me if I were in another person's shoes.
4. I have less interest in planning far into the future and more interest in making the most of my present day reality, although I wouldn't ever do anything that would screw myself over in the long term.
5. I take an interest in theoretical topics that have little immediate yield in what I do in the here and now. It's more the understanding that grows from my learning from these topics that I seek to apply into my outlook on the world that I really value.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

1. Strikes me as Je.

2. Te.

3. NT probably.

4. Se.

5. Ne.

Based on that, probably ENTJ but other NT types are also possible.

.

Reposting mine so maybe I get different analysis:


1. I like reading about logical fallacies and cognitive biases, it helps me giving order to my thoughts by preventing me from wrong ways of reasoning, though I know there might be unwanted implications of applying logics to real life.

2. Overall people think I'm a good and polite person.

3. Under stress I doubt myself more than I'd like to.

4. I always have an internal dialogue in my mind. I'm constantly revisiting conversations, which I remember vividly, including the precise words used. When I'm not remembering I'm imagining new ones, with every small detail, faces, voice tone, words typically used by the person, you name it. Actually I'm always absorbing things, one of the reasons I need isolation so much is that I need time to organize my memories, perceptions, dialogues, which is usually a very complex process that I don't even know how to explain.

5. I truly want to help people develop their own potential to the maximum (not so good at it, though). And I want to explore my own potential until the day I die.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> 1. Strikes me as Je.
> 
> 2. Te.
> 
> 3. NT probably.
> 
> 4. Se.
> 
> 5. Ne.
> 
> Based on that, probably ENTJ but other NT types are also possible.
> 
> .
> 
> Reposting mine so maybe I get different analysis:
> 
> 
> 1. I like reading about logical fallacies and cognitive biases, it helps me giving order to my thoughts by preventing me from wrong ways of reasoning, though I know there might be unwanted implications of applying logics to real life.
> 
> 2. Overall people think I'm a good and polite person.
> 
> 3. Under stress I doubt myself more than I'd like to.
> 
> 4. I always have an internal dialogue in my mind. I'm constantly revisiting conversations, which I remember vividly, including the precise words used. When I'm not remembering I'm imagining new ones, with every small detail, faces, voice tone, words typically used by the person, you name it. Actually I'm always absorbing things, one of the reasons I need isolation so much is that I need time to organize my memories, perceptions, dialogues, which is usually a very complex process that I don't even know how to explain.
> 
> 5. I truly want to help people develop their own potential to the maximum (not so good at it, though). And I want to explore my own potential until the day I die.


1. Te- since you mentioned order - and the use of facts yet understand that it's bias 
2. Not type related but I'll go with Fi 
3. Doubting under stress makes me think inferior Ne 
4. Ni 
5. Ni 

I'm guessing intj follow by Entj due to the high usage of Ni and Te examples you supply 
--------------------------------------------
1. I have a tendency to not notice that I'm hungry or thirsty when I'm too excited or depress 
2. My energy get drain drastically when I'm near somebody who's overly emotional or gets anxiety easily . Mainly bc I can't relate - I'm rarely ever anxious and even at my most emotional stage I'm still quite calm 
3. It's easy for me to start a project but hard for me to go through with it - unless I'm extremely passionate or intrigued by the subject matter . 
4. To me the journey is more important than the final destination - bc I'm able to learn and experience more through the journey / plus I can always go back to it in the future if interested .
5. Despite being well mannered and polite- I couldn't care much for tradition of following things by the book . However I do enjoy learning about different traditions from variety of different cultures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Bingley

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Te- since you mentioned order - and the use of facts yet understand that it's bias
> 2. Not type related but I'll go with Fi
> 3. Doubting under stress makes me think inferior Ne
> 4. Ni
> 5. Ni
> 
> I'm guessing intj follow by Entj due to the high usage of Ni and Te examples you supply
> --------------------------------------------
> 1. I have a tendency to not notice that I'm hungry or thirsty when I'm too excited or depress
> 2. My energy get drain drastically when I'm near somebody who's overly emotional or gets anxiety easily . Mainly bc I can't relate - I'm rarely ever anxious and even at my most emotional stage I'm still quite calm
> 3. It's easy for me to start a project but hard for me to go through with it - unless I'm extremely passionate or intrigued by the subject matter .
> 4. To me the journey is more important than the final destination - bc I'm able to learn and experience more through the journey / plus I can always go back to it in the future if interested .
> 5. Despite being well mannered and polite- I couldn't care much for tradition of following things by the book . However I do enjoy learning about different traditions from variety of different cultures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. low Se
2. lower feeling
3. Ne - more broadly, perceiving 
4. Se, sensing
5. NJ

ExTJ, maybe? 

1. I'm quite torn between studying things I love and being more practical. I would love studying history, art, and literature - talking about Proust and the French Revolution and the rise of Neoclassicism, but I want to have a successful, high power career, and those things aren't exactly compatible. 

2. I've always wanted my career to be life. I always wanted long hours, high stress. Growing up, I never thought about marriage or children or whatever. I wanted to be completely absorbed by my job, because I loved it so much. And yet I haven't found anything I'm passionate enough about to pursue to such a degree. 

3. I can make literally anything into a competition. I just love the gratification of winning. I'm especially good at demolishing people at Jeopardy, because I have a good memory for random facts. 

4. My affability is not exactly natural. I definitely learned early that friendliness gets you far, so often, while I look like I get along with everyone, it's mostly just an act to stay in people's good graces. 

5. That being said, I tend to be a horrible gossip (something I'm not proud of). I will certainly be nice to your face only to turn around and tear you apart behind your back.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Miss Bingley said:


> 1. I'm quite torn between studying things I love and being more practical. I would love studying history, art, and literature - talking about Proust and the French Revolution and the rise of Neoclassicism, but I want to have a successful, high power career, and those things aren't exactly compatible.
> 
> 2. I've always wanted my career to be life. I always wanted long hours, high stress. Growing up, I never thought about marriage or children or whatever. I wanted to be completely absorbed by my job, because I loved it so much. And yet I haven't found anything I'm passionate enough about to pursue to such a degree.
> 
> 3. I can make literally anything into a competition. I just love the gratification of winning. I'm especially good at demolishing people at Jeopardy, because I have a good memory for random facts.
> 
> 4. My affability is not exactly natural. I definitely learned early that friendliness gets you far, so often, while I look like I get along with everyone, it's mostly just an act to stay in people's good graces.
> 
> 5. That being said, I tend to be a horrible gossip (something I'm not proud of). I will certainly be nice to your face only to turn around and tear you apart behind your back.


1. Seems like you have Te, and your Te might come into conflict with your Perceiving function.
2. Te is reaffirmed here.
3. Te or Se.
4. Te, not Fe.
5. Low Fi.

You're definitely an ExTJ, because Te bleeds through into each one of your points. You haven't given me much to go by in choosing between Ni/Se and Si/Ne, but I'll do my best. #1 points to intellectual interests, but any type is capable of intellectualism. In this case, this is more about historical interests rather than the strictly abstract, which makes me vaguely think Si. #2 points to your ideas of success being culturally ingrained, which again points vaguely to Si. I just don't see much intuition going on; no high-minded conceptions of human nature or purpose, and all tangible measures of what makes someone successful. A lot of focus on reality. I'm going to go with ESTJ.

1. I saw a shoe being hung by its own shoelaces and envisioned it as being hung by the very rope it fed itself with, with the rope coming from within and made up of all its twisted negativity. The irony of it all made me laugh bitterly and then feel like crap for the next two hours.
2. I stood at a very high rooftop once and I could envision the sensation of falling in my mind and imagine myself falling and what thoughts would go through my mind, even though I was safe at the rooftop. It's not like I'm even afraid of heights or that I have vertigo of some kind.
3. I cannot, for the life of me, remember what a dinner I had last night tasted like.
4. I don't identify with the thoughts and feelings I had in the past very well, and I sort of view the "me" that was as a different person from the "me" that is now. It's like I've moved into an empty house and found some photographs that were left behind. Writing a memoir or autobiography would be pointless for me, same with keeping a diary.
5. I think I'm some kind of type chameleon, considering the wildly contrasting typings I've gotten from various people. That said, there's a definite trend towards types with both a non-inferior Thinking and non-inferior Intuitive function.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. I saw a shoe being hung by its own shoelaces and envisioned it as being hung by the very rope it fed itself with, with the rope coming from within and made up of all its twisted negativity. The irony of it all made me laugh bitterly and then feel like crap for the next two hours.
> 2. I stood at a very high rooftop once and I could envision the sensation of falling in my mind and imagine myself falling and what thoughts would go through my mind, even though I was safe at the rooftop. It's not like I'm even afraid of heights or that I have vertigo of some kind.
> 3. I cannot, for the life of me, remember what a dinner I had last night tasted like.
> 4. I don't identify with the thoughts and feelings I had in the past very well, and I sort of view the "me" that was as a different person from the "me" that is now. It's like I've moved into an empty house and found some photographs that were left behind. Writing a memoir or autobiography would be pointless for me, same with keeping a diary.
> 5. I think I'm some kind of type chameleon, considering the wildly contrasting typings I've gotten from various people. That said, there's a definite trend towards types with both a non-inferior Thinking and non-inferior Intuitive function.


1. Ne 
2. Perceiving 
3. Ne or Se
4. Si in a low position or lack of it 
5. Not type related - but since you mention not thinking of intuitive then I'll assume you're an intuitive 

Xntp
---------------------------------------------------
1. I never lie about how I feel unless it's a life and death situation. It's against my internal value 
2. I create a lot of scrap book / board games / short story /movies /toys etc when I'm alone for a long period of time - i always have the urge to do something- however it's rare for me to ever finish a project ...sometimes years later I'll look back at my unfinished work and finish it 
3. When pissed off or upset- unwanted memories or phrases will repeated play over and over again in my mind 
4. I don't really stress over the future - I tend to have a glimpse of what I want - see the big picture and work backwards from there 
5. I can never cry in front of anyone ( as in my partner of 11 years have never seen me cry ) unless it's for a play . It's not bc I'm afraid to show my emotions or i fear being vulnerable but mainly bc I enjoy dealing with emotions alone , it feels better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raskoolz

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I never lie about how I feel unless it's a life and death situation. It's against my internal value
> 2. I create a lot of scrap book / board games / short story /movies /toys etc when I'm alone for a long period of time - i always have the urge to do something- however it's rare for me to ever finish a project ...sometimes years later I'll look back at my unfinished work and finish it
> 3. When pissed off or upset- unwanted memories or phrases will repeated play over and over again in my mind
> 4. I don't really stress over the future - I tend to have a glimpse of what I want - see the big picture and work backwards from there
> 5. I can never cry in front of anyone ( as in my partner of 11 years have never seen me cry ) unless it's for a play . It's not bc I'm afraid to show my emotions or i fear being vulnerable but mainly bc I enjoy dealing with emotions alone , it feels better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Fi
2. Ne
3. Unhealthy Si
4. Holistic style of information metabolism (Fi or Fe) paired with future pacing systems-thinking (Ne, Ni, or Te)
5. Fi

XNFP (Strong Fi)

---

1. I spend my nights thinking a lot about the meaning of value. In a world where we have self-awareness, our desire to have meaning and purpose seems to only come up against the universe's indifference. Most of our days are marked by us trying to fit ourselves within a role or a category in order to try to make sense of our lives and make it bearable- but what is "true" value? The constructs surrounding our society about what it means to have a "good life" seems hollow, yet most of us are afraid to pursue and create our own value.

2. In my spare time, I like to watch films, play video games, dance, draw, basically do anything that immerses me in art and simultaneously makes me think and feel intensely.

3. I used to be a youth leader for my local church community and during my time there, I really wanted to make a difference in people's lives. However, the deeper I got into theology and philosophy the more I became skeptical and disillusioned, until eventually I had a falling out with my community because I couldn't reconcile my faith (or dogma) with my reason. Leaving my old paradigm was one of the most isolating and scariest experiences I've had. I felt like I died and another person walked away.

4. I am well liked by everyone I meet. People generally see me as a gregarious, well-meaning, and a somewhat silly person.

5. I seem to always find myself revolving around the concept of death and abandonment. Not in a morbid, obsessive, "woe is me" kind of way like most people tend to be when they are young, but now more because of life situations. I have seen a lot of people in my life come and go simply because that's the way reality is I suppose, and the nature of things are impermanent. It makes me sad because sometimes I have a hard time letting go.

Oh man I sound like a stereotype, but I'm pretty damn sure it's obvious what I am looool


----------



## confusedasheck

Ne, or Ni.
Fi
Ne
Thats not typed related. At least I think.
Ne

I would assume xNFP, more likely INFP since you're introspective.
______
My little sister:

1. Often she pays a lot of attention to something and doesn't hear anything you say to her.
2. She is obsessed with fashion and analyzes everyone's fashion. (I find it rather annoying).
3. Hates talking about philosophy because she doesn't grasp or understand what is the point.
4. She is very illogical and loves people. Even though she knows those people are bad, but she doesn't let them go because she feels bad.
5. She talks about people's belongings to determine whose richer, just to rub her own ego; shes a brat.


----------



## ai.tran.75

confusedasheck said:


> My little sister:
> 
> 1. Often she pays a lot of attention to something and doesn't hear anything you say to her.
> 2. She is obsessed with fashion and analyzes everyone's fashion. (I find it rather annoying).
> 3. Hates talking about philosophy because she doesn't grasp or understand what is the point.
> 4. She is very illogical and loves people. Even though she knows those people are bad, but she doesn't let them go because she feels bad.
> 5. She talks about people's belongings to determine whose richer, just to rub her own ego; shes a brat.


1. Perceiving
2. Se
3. Not type related but I'm guessing Se 
4. Fe
5. Not type related 

From what you described I'm guessing Estp 
--------------------------------------------------
Type my friend 

1. She prefer to know how and when she will be proposed to- bc she wants to look her best and be prepared when asked for her hand in marriage 
2. She couldn't care less for architecture /historical art however she does enjoys nature and beautiful scenery 
3. She's always late ( like more than 2 hours ) and have a tendency to lose track of time easily - however when it comes to work or school she's quite punctual 
4. She's a really good listener and is extremely understanding . She tells me that she usually put herself in another person place or situation to find a solution
5. She enjoys clubbing, dancing , modern music and dressing up - however she's not a fan of partying or hanging out with large groups of people .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azazel

psychedelicmango said:


> a. I'm lazy af
> b. I like repetitive work sometimes, it helps my mind go quiet
> c. I never name my cats. I can't decide what to name them, and even though some people tell me, how can you not name your cat? don't you love it? I know they know I love them because I take care of them and feed them. It's really stupid, names aren't that important to cats.
> (two more to go?! pfff)
> d. I'm using letters instead of numbers cause everyone's using numbers and I like standing out. A little bit.
> e. I painted my bedroom dark green and it's dark and feels like a cave and very comfy. I like decorating and being in a visually pleasing and comfortable living space.


a. 9/7 xxxP.
b. Si-dom.
c. F-dichotomy with strong Si.
d. Inferior-Ne coming out.
e. Works both for suppressed Se and dominant Si.

ISFJ on me.



Tropes said:


> 1. The stereotype of Fe
> 2. The stereotype of an N
> 3. The stereotype of a J
> 4. The stereotype of an F
> 5. The stereotype of an INF
> 
> I type you as someone who read the INFJ description, loved it, defines themselves through it's lens and is now describing themselves using components of it in a typing game thread in order to fish for external validation that they are indeed an INFJs. I have no idea what you actually are, but I think taking time to try to understand yourself more without the lens of typology would do a better job at applying typology later on.


You didn't read any of my INFJ description posts so, that's why you worked it out. Seems. If it serves to you. First time I read the INFJ description I ommited the INFJ and considered myself as an INTP because it seemed for me more 'human'.

Now, let's get to the point.
The fact that I've done this 'game' is in place to bulk out how easy were to paint out a stereotype of an INFJ and let people look for your tries to 'manipulate' the descriptions so they can see you "awesome" you are, that's why I wanted so bad the response, certainly, I've got you from it, but at the same time, I failed because someone pointed me to ISTJ. Which is a unstability. But if I pulled it more it would have no grace, no ellegance, and at all, it wouldn't be part of my perfectionistic works.


----------



## SwivelSwirl

psychedelicmango said:


> a. I'm lazy af
> b. I like repetitive work sometimes, it helps my mind go quiet
> c. I never name my cats. I can't decide what to name them, and even though some people tell me, how can you not name your cat? don't you love it? I know they know I love them because I take care of them and feed them. It's really stupid, names aren't that important to cats.
> (two more to go?! pfff)
> d. I'm using letters instead of numbers cause everyone's using numbers and I like standing out. A little bit.
> e. I painted my bedroom dark green and it's dark and feels like a cave and very comfy. I like decorating and being in a visually pleasing and comfortable living space.


Hmm...
a. P
b. S?
c. P and T
d. I
e. S

ISTP? Sorry for not guessing in the same manner as the rest of you.  Maybe I like to be a tad bit different too...



1. I have over 5 dead bugs on my floor rn, I killed them earlier.
2. My hair is always a mess.
3. I hate math, but I always get straight As.
4. I hate dressing up.
5. I loved the meteor shower last night.

Let see what you can make of that people!


----------



## ai.tran.75

Dothraki said:


> I'm bad at typing but I'm curious about this game. Here I go.
> 
> 1) "Live and let live" is my motto. I hate it when people mind my business.
> 
> 2) My room is a mess, my car is a mess, my bag is a mess... well, you get the point.
> 
> 3) I'm always suspicious. Looking and listening to the surrounding. If I'm in a room I'll stay in the corner so that I can control the situation and I can't be controled.
> 
> 4) I'm silent an have a serious face. Even when I'm happy and smiling, people are gonna ask "why are you angry?" and stuff like that.
> 
> 5) I'm so lazy... it's not even funny. I could sleep and procrastinate my entire life. I get hyper (don't know the english word lol) only if I care about something.


1. Perceiving 
2. Perceiving
3. Ti ?
4. Low feeling 
5. I'm guessing Se or Ne 

Guessing Estp or entp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

SwivelSwirl said:


> 1. I have over 5 dead bugs on my floor rn, I killed them earlier.
> 2. My hair is always a mess.
> 3. I hate math, but I always get straight As.
> 4. I hate dressing up.
> 5. I loved the meteor shower last night.
> 
> Let see what you can make of that people!


1. Not type related but I'm guessing low feeling 
2. Perceiving 
3. Lazy genius makes me think Ne
4. Perceiving 
5. Not type related 

Entp ? 
---------------------------------------------------
1. I get really annoyed with people who try to preach me , whether or not I agree with their pov I'll play devils advocate - out of irritations 
2. I never get anxiety and don't understand how other people get it . With that said - I wouldn't say that life is easy for me - I'm just able to analyze difficult situation better and a bigger part of it is due to me understanding my emotion throughly . I tend to strive better under stressful or dangerous situation( such as car accidents /kidnaps/dealing with death/dealing with angry or deoressive individual etc) 
3. I don't want to - but usually when angry or pissed off , past memory will repeatedly play over and over in my mind repeatedly . It's easy for me to forgive , but quite hard for me to forget 
4. I'm a people person and I like most of them all in general . Whether it's a stranger I'm waiting in line with or an acquaintance or close friend . I don't get annoyed when somebody tries to be friendly with me and I'm quite easy to approach . It's also quite easy for me to approach and say hi to others. With that said - I enjoy my solitary time equally as much so long as my thoughts are filled with ideas or there's a peculiar interests that I am invested in 
5. I don't like criticisms but I can take them quite well and they don't usually bother me much - and depending on who's criticizing me i can even appreciate it ( I can tell the difference between an attack and constructive criticisms) however - i never criticize another individual / I believe there are kinder ways to say things - and you can inspire another individual to be better rather than criticize them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Fi I guess.
2. Fi-Te
3. Si
4. E
5. I do not know.

ENFP, because I always saw you as one.

1. My MO most of the time is that the truth is more important than people's sensitivities, but seeing as I can be far too merciful at times (I can give a person a countless amount of times to retry, literally, unless I get frustrated by their attitude). I see myself as a good judge of character as well as a good mediator.

2. A lot of what influences my behavior and my interests at a given time is what I thought was fun to do. I go wherever there is fun, but I have a wide range of interests. In addition, I sometimes try to change my personality to what I think is me at the time, and it just results in the end in me getting frustrated, but I don't want to be open with my (actual) emotions.

3. I am far more idealistic than I thought I would be, previously I thought I completely fit the type I constantly type as, but an example of this is that I'm a lot more emotional than I thought I would be, though I always underestimate that little side of me. 

4. I underestimate my own capability. One instance of this occuring to me I thought I had a bad memory in general, but I can have very good recall memory in certain things, and I do lack confidence in myself, even in activities I have much experience in.

5. One reason I keep posting facts about me over and over is that I am never fully certain about my type, though I have ruled out certain types to be completely untrue to what I am, even though how I act one day may make me reconsider.


----------



## ai.tran.75

flourine said:


> 1. My MO most of the time is that the truth is more important than people's sensitivities, but seeing as I can be far too merciful at times (I can give a person a countless amount of times to retry, literally, unless I get frustrated by their attitude). I see myself as a good judge of character as well as a good mediator.
> 
> 2. A lot of what influences my behavior and my interests at a given time is what I thought was fun to do. I go wherever there is fun, but I have a wide range of interests. In addition, I sometimes try to change my personality to what I think is me at the time, and it just results in the end in me getting frustrated, but I don't want to be open with my (actual) emotions.
> 
> 3. I am far more idealistic than I thought I would be, previously I thought I completely fit the type I constantly type as, but an example of this is that I'm a lot more emotional than I thought I would be, though I always underestimate that little side of me.
> 
> 4. I underestimate my own capability. One instance of this occuring to me I thought I had a bad memory in general, but I can have very good recall memory in certain things, and I do lack confidence in myself, even in activities I have much experience in.
> 
> 5. One reason I keep posting facts about me over and over is that I am never fully certain about my type, though I have ruled out certain types to be completely untrue to what I am, even though how I act one day may make me reconsider.


1. Ti
2. Ne
3. Ne- fe
4. Si 
5. Over analyzing I'm guessing Ne 

I still see you as an intp- mainly bc the display of Ti and low use of Si. Entp would be my second choice - however a lot of your post ( especially the ones about emotion ) display inferior fe 
----------------------------------------------
Type my friend 

1. She's very innocent and pretty gullible . She's nearly 30 and would still close her eyes or say gross if a sex scene was to be on tv and giggle about it 
2. She loves kids and babies and have an easy time connecting with them . She finds it difficult to fit into parties or large crowd 
3. She doesn't like working in customer service and hates having to deal with people , it makes her nervous - however she majored in business marketing bc she was amused the subject so now she's stuck in a job that have her deal with customers the entire day 
4. She's very genuine and wears her heart on her sleeve . Despite being sweet and introverted - she's not shy and can often start talk to anyone who's willing to talk to her 
5. Not so street smart or clever but extremely insightful, deep and open minded . We can converse in political /ethical/ philosophical topics for hours and she will always demonstrate a clear view on the topic matter . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Do not think this is type related, but otherwise, Perceiver
2. Introvert, with Fe
3. Introvert, Si
4. Fi-Te
5. I guess Ne.

NFP

1. I dislike it when someone acts like a jerk, but grow to hate them if they actually start bossing me around. Normally I do not like following commands, but I may be inclined to comply if it is given in a respectful and (usually) nice tone and attitude. 

2. Surprisingly enough I can be a capable leader, except my style is really just laying back, and telling others the raw basics of what to do, and let them do it by themselves (on occasion I'll interfere directly but only if it's something real important) So it boils down to how many people I can use for whatever I'm going to do at the time. I also rely on convincing other people to resolve issues for me, because I can be indecisive. I'm bad at organizing other people so I make other people do it for me.

On second thought, maybe I'll do better as a right hand, adviser, or something. 

3. Curiosity and Fun are really the two main motivating factors after reflection on my own behavior when I can act like myself. I sometimes get into trouble because I get too curious, but I never learn from getting too curious, so I guess that's part of the reason I feel alone a lot, because I like having someone to play with.

4. I don't like how I get treated like almost a "celebrity" at school (almost, because if I actually were treated like a celebrity I would have dozens of people coming to my house everyday, which they don't, thankfully), but at the same time I appreciate getting positive attention, yet it gets annoying at times.

5. If I find myself superior to my opponent in a game or a competition, I will literally just mess around with them rather than actually try to win, which ends up often in my opponent turning the tables and me losing, but when did I ever care about actually winning? Unless I can see potential/actual benefit of course, such as in a debate.


----------



## Miss Bingley

@flourine here is my opportunity to finally figure out what type you are

1. I don't think disliking jerks is type related, but not being bossed around/disregard for rules and authority points away from SJ
2. Ti, perceiving
3. Ne in dom or aux
4. extraversion, perhaps? if you were shy and quiet, i feel like your peers would be less inclined to idolize you to that extent
5. Ne-Fe

xNTP? leaning ENTP over INTP, though

1. I'm constantly thinking five steps ahead. It is impossible for me to simply live in the moment. I'll spend time looking at internships and classes for the next year, the next two, but can barely remember my dentists appointment tomorrow afternoon. As I am thinking about the future at all times, I have a tendency towards anxiety and catastrophization, since I can easily see things that can go wrong. 

2. I put on a really laidback, easygoing front. My teachers and peers have always said I seem very zen, like I have everything figured out and know what life is really about, but it's only a mask to cover my extreme type-A ness. Yes, my desk is a mess and I procrastinate and I'm indecisive, but I like thinks they way I like them, and can be quite overbearing, though I seem otherwise. 

3. I am very indecisive. I constantly worry if a better and more advantageous opportunity will come along. I don't trust gut feelings, I think, mostly because I feel like it could be my depression and anxiety talking. 

4. I've been called a Renaissance Man or a Jack of All Trades, but I wish there was something out there that was _my _thing, you know? Something I am an expert and remarkably good at, instead of being just okay at a lot of things. Part of me wants this because of the prestige that comes with being an expert, I think. 

5. I've explored various areas of interests, but I have yet to find one that I love. All my life, in terms of my career, I wanted my job to be my life, to do something worthwhile, something I was completely passionate about and I haven't found that yet. People all around me said that's unrealistic, and that worries me because what is life if you are not doing something that you enjoy? I want a sense of fulfillment,


----------



## bleghc

1. Not a Se user, also leaning towards judger
2. E9 disintegrating into E3 
3. Ne? (just because of the connotation I've made with your description to being scatter-brained, which is a common personality trait Ne users possess)
4. Ne 
5. Pe (Ne/Se) 

xNFP, maybe ENFP in a Ne/Te loop wouldn't seem so far-off. 9w1 (disintegrating) so/sx? I'm unsure of your tritype.

(If you're particularly curious about any judgement I've made, feel free to question it.)

-​
1. I'm a very curious person but never act upon my curiosities. In other words, I can have countless of thoughts and questions about matters anyone, including me, deem as trivial but I tend to disregard them as quickly as the next thought comes. (And so the cycle repeats.)

2. I use humor as a coping mechanism for uncomfortable situations. 

3. Whenever I get complimented, I get extremely self-conscious because my first go-to thought is that the person who gave the compliment had conjured up some sort of romanticized image of me. 

4. The four career paths I've ever seriously considered of my life, in consecutive order, have been: 
1) Writer 
2) Psychologist 
3) Professor

And most recently:
4) Journalist 

5. No one in my life has much of an perception of who I am besides me, I think. (I know, "no shit", but I mean it in the sense where they've only really seen one or two personas I've consciously portrayed.)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

1. I'm a "live and let live" person. I'm not afraid to take calculative risk upon my own future because I'll know how to strategically plan my action at a moment's notice.

2. I may look sweet, somewhat baked and innocent, but I am extremely sarcastic in a hilarious way especially when communicating with people. People usually can't tell if I'm serious or not because they seem to blend in simultaneously.

3. I am constantly in conflict of being a responsible adult and having a "fuck everything" attitude.. I think I might have a Jekyll and Hyde personality towards life. I may wake up very early and well-prepared, but still can't be bothered about something along the way.

4. I'm a sucker for sob story.. People can easily take advantage of me with my time and money. However, if a person's deed is unjustifiable, it's difficult for me to forgive and forget.

5. I love to stay active, especially in sports and dance.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Miss Bingley 
1. Ni
2. Te?
3. Ne
4. Ne
5. Fi

ENFP
@memeophillic
1. Ne
2. Ne
3. Fi
4. This is often associated with NFPs.
5. Fi
NFP

@Notus Asphoedelus
1. Perceiver
2. Ti-Fe
3. P
4. Fe 
5. Se
STP

1. I have a hard time finding people who I can relate to IRL. Everytime I go to parties, I can't seem to find anyone who has similar interests and worldview that I do, so I resort to wishful projections, and imaginary friends that live in my head, or retreating to the internet where I do have people I relate to.

2. My personality often changes depending on what was my "Rule of Cool" at the time, so some of my characteristics depends on what I thought was awesome at the time.

3. It appears I actually do like to mess around with other people in general, but I really do not like it when other people mess around with me, especially when im a bad mood (Normally I can just suck it up, seeing as I do the same to others a lot), but seeing as I tend to get the jump on others, this very rarely happens, so I don't usually pay attention to it.

4. Whenever I feel socially confident I have ahabit of snarky comments, and I tend to get sarcastic sometimes. I do get critical of other people to, so I'm bound to make those kinds of remarks when I'm with other people, but only when I feel like it.

5. In retrospect, I can still be attracted to things that are normally highly contrasting with what I prefer. I find the concept of duality to be interesting, so when trying to understand myself, I often grow to also understand my opposites.


----------



## Mindtraveler

flourine

1 I & N
2 Ne
3 tertiary Fe?
4 Ti & Fe
5 Introverted perceiving? 

Conclusion: INTP/ENTP (leaning INTP)

__________________________________

1. I find it difficult to remember (street) names, dates. On the other side I'm almost gifted in remembering faces of people. 

2. In past multiple choice tests, I had almost always been right in my first guesses. Like this situation I also second guess myself often. For example, something that I thought would happen actually happened, but I was not truly sure if it was right or not. 

3. I don't like to directly say to someone that I don't want to spend time with them, this to avoid all the drama and frustration.

4. I'm interested in studying in subjects like: philosophy, psychology, history, Computer science, AI (Artificial Intelligence). I like to study subjects that have a human touch, from a safe distance and not up-close.

5. I hate rules that haven't got an reasonable explanation behind it. I normally follow the rules if they not put me on a chain that hampers the freedom that I seek, because freedom is something dear to me. I would never want to imply unnecessary rules unto others, and I never bullied people.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Mindtraveler said:


> flourine
> 
> 1 I & N
> 2 Ne
> 3 tertiary Fe?
> 4 Ti & Fe
> 5 Introverted perceiving?
> 
> Conclusion: INTP/ENTP (leaning INTP)
> 
> __________________________________
> 
> 1. I find it difficult to remember (street) names, dates. On the other side I'm almost gifted in remembering faces of people.
> 
> 2. In past multiple choice tests, I had almost always been right in my first guesses. Like this situation I also second guess myself often. For example, something that I thought would happen actually happened, but I was not truly sure if it was right or not.
> 
> 3. I don't like to directly say to someone that I don't want to spend time with them, this to avoid all the drama and frustration.
> 
> 4. I'm interested in studying in subjects like: philosophy, psychology, history, computer science, AI (Artificial Intelligence). I like to study subjects that have a human touch, from a safe distance and not up-close.
> 
> 5. I hate rules that haven't got an reasonable explanation behind it. I normally follow the rules if they not put me on a chain that hampers the freedom that I seek, because freedom is something dear to me. I would never want to imply unnecessary rules unto others, and I never bullied people.


1. Se 
2. I'm guessing Ni 
3. Hmm avoidance makes me think feeling or perceiving 
4. Intuitive ? 
5. Fi- Te 

I'm guessing isfp 
---------------------------------------------------
Type my friend

1. He always follow through with what's logically right and rational and rarely follow or trust his emotions 
2. Value friendship a lot and enjoy helping out friends if possible , tend to criticize himself nonstop 
3. Can be quite romantic in relationship and isn't afraid of emotional conversation . Tend to approach relationship in a friendship level more so than a passionate one and is very protective of his gf - however he's never possessive 
4. Enjoys making list and plans on what to do for the day- however he doesn't follow an exact schedule 
5. Gets anxious and nervous easily when things are not going as plan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Se
> 2. I'm guessing Ni
> 3. Hmm avoidance makes me think feeling or perceiving
> 4. Intuitive ?
> 5. Fi- Te
> 
> I'm guessing isfp
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Type my friend
> 
> 1. He always follow through with what's logically right and rational and rarely follow or trust his emotions
> 2. Value friendship a lot and enjoy helping out friends if possible , tend to criticize himself nonstop
> 3. Can be quite romantic in relationship and isn't afraid of emotional conversation . Tend to approach relationship in a friendship level more so than a passionate one and is very protective of his gf - however he's never possessive
> 4. Enjoys making list and plans on what to do for the day- however he doesn't follow an exact schedule
> 5. Gets anxious and nervous easily when things are not going as plan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A flex ISTJ from what I can discern. I'd guess 6w5 > 2w3 > 1w9 so/sx based just on this. 

1) I see relaxation as an ideal and a virtue rather than something to be avoided, though I value work as well.

2) When I'm in doubt as to whether or not I'm exercising my full potential in life, I often go through my mind and think of the variety of pasts that I could've had had I had a little more ambition, which, ironically, eventually feels counterproductive.

3) To me, Jay Gatsby is one of the most relatable characters in all of literature.

4) I believe in individual liberties and detest it when others try to coerce others into doing something on threat of force. Thus, one of my fears is to violate this principle and end up using force or coercion to achieve an end.

5) I can engage in small talk quite fluently, although inside I know that what I'm doing is complete BS and thus, in a conversation, I challenge myself to take the initiative and move to more interesting things.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Despotic Nepotist said:


> A flex ISTJ from what I can discern. I'd guess 6w5 > 2w3 > 1w9 so/sx based just on this.
> 
> 1) I see relaxation as an ideal and a virtue rather than something to be avoided, though I value work as well.
> 
> 2) When I'm in doubt as to whether or not I'm exercising my full potential in life, I often go through my mind and think of the variety of pasts that I could've had had I had a little more ambition, which, ironically, eventually feels counterproductive.
> 
> 3) To me, Jay Gatsby is one of the most relatable characters in all of literature.
> 
> 4) I believe in individual liberties and detest it when others try to coerce others into doing something on threat of force. Thus, one of my fears is to violate this principle and end up using force or coercion to achieve an end.
> 
> 5) I can engage in small talk quite fluently, although inside I know that what I'm doing is complete BS and thus, in a conversation, I challenge myself to take the initiative and move to more interesting things.


1. I'm guessing perceiving 
2. Te? 
3. I believe he's Ni Dom 
4. Fi- Te 
5. Te-Ni 


Hmm I'm guessing intj? 
----------------------------
Type my friend

1. She's very loud, energetic and friendly when she's around people she's close to or when introducing somebody new to her . However she can be quite distant and introverted if she's alone or not with her group of friends 
2. She's highly passionate about psychology , cognitive psych and understanding the human mind . She gain energy from helping others deal with their emotional problems 
3. When unhealthy she has a habit of partying hard , taking risks that are unhealthy for her, getting into fights , drinking , gambling and has a hard time being alone by herself - when happy and content she enjoys learning , hanging with love ones and family and she's capable of being alone and despise loud environment
4. She lives for the future of her kids and often think and contemplate for the future 
5. She's really hard headed in relationship and must be in charge in every situation . She's very bossy with her bfs and expect them to treat her like a queen( and they all do). However she's also very loyal and care for them deeply and she's never jealous or needy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

@ai.tran.75

1. This is associated with IFJs.
2. INF stereotype, Ti-Fe vibes
3. Looooooooooooow Se
4. Ni-Fe
5. Je

Almost as INFJ as Zenyatta.

1. I seem to have quite the short attention span, "ooooh shiny" indeed. I get distracted easily too, and I have a notorious difficulty focusing on just one thing at a time (Given that every day I have one tab, then a few hours later it turns into 40+)

2. I think of myself most of the time as an outside observer. I don't usually get involved or even get serious unless I want/need to, often I benefit more just not getting involved, and it's better that way (You can notice it here by me being present in a thread, and not replying to it at all)

3. I don't really like it when people arean't accurate and precise in their data, measurements, and what not. In addition, I get bugged when someone thinks I'm lactose intolerant (I actually am allergic to milk), because that technically is not accurate.

4. No one stops the references. *No one.*

5. I have a hilarious recurring gag of not being able to track time well, so I often think it's "9 PM" when in actuality its 2 AM, another example, but hasn't happened to me yet, is thinking it's noon everytime the sun is high up in the sky, even when its not that high up as in 12 PM. When I was much younger I also had some difficulty telling time.


----------



## Silent Theory

@Despotic Nepotist I think ISTJ. Te, Si, maybe Fi (not sure) or inferior Fe. @ai.tran.75 xNFJ. Strong Fe, weak Se. @flourine xNTP. Lots of Ne and Ti. 

1. There are so many things that I don't say. I'm sure everyone does this, but I often hold back what I say to others in order to be socially appropriate, polite, etc. My usual mode is to observe and analyze what people say and how they behave, holding in my thoughts and later wishing I had revealed them. 

2. I can't stand it when people are overly emotional, sappy, or what not. I just want to ask, is that really necessary? I understand it when something is genuinely heartbreaking or devastating, but reacting emotionally to trivial things, I just don't get it. It almost appears to me as if they are reacting in that way to receive attention. Dramatics are unattractive to me. 

3. I prefer for my surroundings to be organized and in their rightful place, but if many things are on my mind (which is often the case), I have the tendency to leave my belongings in a disorderly state though I know where everything is. However, if the area in my working environment is in disarray I always feel the need to quickly clean it up, because the mess bothers me. 

4. I can always tap into a state of wonder when experiencing something new or even when viewing something familiar differently, as if for the first time. I am easily excited by beautiful landscapes, new and brilliant forms of art, ingenious ideas, different ways of thinking, architecture, etc. I have been able to maintain a child-like sense of wonder, along with a calm, discerning, critical, and analyzing mind. 

5. I fill many roles for people, and am never quite a steady form. Though, I am often the one that others come to for advice or consoling. I am typically idealized by others (which I don't enjoy) and usually have high expectations placed on me for some reason which makes me feel like I can easily let people down. I feel like I am constantly justifying myself, having to explain and explain my thought processes, and illuminating my perspective.


----------



## leictreon

1) Fe
2) I
3) NJ
4) Pi, either Si or Ni
5) Fe

I-FJ, INFJ seems correct.

1) I tend to relate new experiences to my own experiences and use it as a guidance.
2) I can't stand being patronized, I just can't
3) I'm deeply sensitive but I hate showing it. Crying makes me particularly uncomfortable.
4) I value rational logic a lot, but only as a tool. Still, I prefer to be guided by it althought I'm more naturally guided by my own feelings.
5) I get bored easily, I always need new experiences and to learn something new.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Si
2. I guess this would be Fi.
3. Obvious Fi is Obvious
4. Lower Te but is still relevant
5. Pe

INFP


----------



## Mindtraveler

ai.tran.75 -------> INFJ
Despotic Nepotist -------> IxTJ 
Lumosaria -------> INFJ
Leictreon -------> INFP
flourine -------> INTP

___________________________________________


1. I always use a (online) dictionary if I don't know the meaning of a word. It feels wrong to just skip unknown words while I'm reading. 

2. I cry over music and movies, but not over negative news in the media and in daily life; then my reaction is normally something in the direction of anger. 

3. In the past I pondered about things like: "What if I was a female/president/etc?"

4. Some of my favorite video games I love: TES IV: Oblivion, TES V: Skyrim, Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas, Bioshock 1 & 2, Bioshock: Infinite, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Final Fantasy XIII, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare.

5. If I someone holds a gun to my head and forced me to choose, between: a) having a lot of children and a wife with not enough freedom and b) No children and wife, with a lot of money, financial independence and freedom to do as I please, then I will choose B!


----------



## meaningless

Jaune Valjaune said:


> 1. Te
> 2. Hmm. I don't know what that could be. Se, maybe.
> 3. Uh, some sort of feeling.
> 4. Extrovert and perceiving.
> 5. Si, te.
> 
> Interestingly, I'd guess she's either an ESTJ or an ESFP.
> 
> I'm running out of friends to type, so I'm going back to myself.
> 
> 1. When someone is crying or obviously hurt, saying self-deprecating things and even talking about suicide, I'm not sure what to tell them or how to comfort them, so I usually end up saying something awkward and unhelpful like "okay."
> 2. I am quite a pushover and super timid when it comes to people I don't know very well, or even my classmates in school. But when it comes to family and close friends, I am very bossy and demanding.
> 3. One of my favorite ways to learn new things is to ask a lot of questions. If someone tells me something, my mind is always automatically forming questions about what they said. But most of the time, I'm too shy to ask, and I only do with closest family and friends.
> 4. I don't like having to make big decisions, especially not right away. I want a lot of time to think things through if I have to, and I would rather keep things open.
> 5. I like associating unrelated things with one another.


1.) Low Fe
2.) Introvert, Ti is showing
3.) Ti
4.) Perceiver, Ti
5.) Ni

ISTP

1.) I try to find hidden meanings and hunches in almost _everything_, I always contemplate what a wall of text, song, or speech means and it's hidden contexts. I've always done this since I was little. I derive dissatisfaction if I don't find a complex meaning in something 

2.) I hate the present world a lot. I wish that I was born in a fantastical and magical universe. The world is just so boring sometimes.

3.) I only sympathize with a person if what they are upset about is also meaningful and upsetting to me. If I share the same sympathy with you, I will protect you and guard you. Either than that, I'm emotionless and impersonal.

4.) I always think about critical logic and philosophy. Sometimes I think so much that I can't sleep or concentrate. ( Last night I couldn't sleep because I was thinking about political subjectivity).

5.) I don't like working with people at all. I usually strategize or work out things by myself. That's why I mostly hate team work and sports, and also group talks.


----------



## unrelenting

@ Jaune Valjaune, your answers gave me an xNTx vibe. 
@ meaningless, INTP.

1)Whenever I immerse myself in a different environment, I would pick up some traits of other people (ex. body language, accent, thought processes, sometimes emotions etc). I have high school friends, for instance, who told me that my speech pattern has slightly changed after a year of studying at a university far from my hometown. 
2) I don't know if this is related to MBTI, but occasionally, I had "prophetic" (?) dreams. (ex. when I was 18 a guy confessed his feelings for me when beforehand, i already knew he has a crush on me. the night he confessed, i had a bad dream wherein when we met, and with all these weird dream symbols, he just "dumped" me. 3-4 months later, he and his ex got together again, and told me to find my own "match") 
3) Whenever I am writing and/or talking to someone, I would usually look for the appropriate word in order to express what I am supposed to say. 
4) I am introverted, and sensitive to external stimuli (and towards other people's feelings). For instance, when I was young, I would cry in public places because of crowds. I find it funny because now, I can play 3-4 musical instruments and enjoy listening to any genre of music (pref. anything that is loud for me to distract myself from my thoughts). 
5) People would sometimes tell me that my ideas come from nowhere. Though I do struggle with brainstorming at times.


----------



## RaisinKG

rainydayz said:


> Type my friend.
> 
> 1. She doesn't like people, pretty antisocial. But in any group of people she loves to take charge and order everyone around. Doesn't usually listen to others and can be pretty dramatic.
> 
> 2. Every time she is with a group and everyone is enjoying themselves she will get upset about something so people return their focus back to her. A lot of people think she is bipolar.
> 
> 3. Constantly looks for appreciation and acknowledgement. Can get fussy and when upset she shuts down.
> 
> 4. She loves jokes and can be flirtatious. She's messy but want things her way at the same time.
> 
> 5. Likes to have a plan that works with her schedule.


1. Task oriented Extrovert with unhealthy Te

2. Do not think this is type related, maybe Low Fi

3. Low Feeling

4. Loving to joke around and flirting is not type related, though I guess this would be Perceiving and Ji > Je

5. Te

Unhealthy ExTJ.



> 1)Whenever I immerse myself in a different environment, I would pick up some traits of other people (ex. body language, accent, thought processes, sometimes emotions etc). I have high school friends, for instance, who told me that my speech pattern has slightly changed after a year of studying at a university far from my hometown.
> 2) I don't know if this is related to MBTI, but occasionally, I had "prophetic" (?) dreams. (ex. when I was 18 a guy confessed his feelings for me when beforehand, i already knew he has a crush on me. the night he confessed, i had a bad dream wherein when we met, and with all these weird dream symbols, he just "dumped" me. 3-4 months later, he and his ex got together again, and told me to find my own "match")
> 3) Whenever I am writing and/or talking to someone, I would usually look for the appropriate word in order to express what I am supposed to say.
> 4) I am introverted, and sensitive to external stimuli (and towards other people's feelings). For instance, when I was young, I would cry in public places because of crowds. I find it funny because now, I can play 3-4 musical instruments and enjoy listening to any genre of music (pref. anything that is loud for me to distract myself from my thoughts).
> 5) People would sometimes tell me that my ideas come from nowhere. Though I do struggle with brainstorming at times.


1. Likely Fe
2. Ni
3. Ti for sure
4. Low Se
5. Ni

Probably an INFJ.


----------



## Purrfessor

@*unrelenting* INFJ. Reminds me of my mom.

facts about me:

1) I'm a highly competitive person. I don't have much of an ego, rather I am in a constant state of problem solving. I don't compare myself with others, instead I seek to "beat" the problem. If you have read Ender's Game then you know what I mean when I say that I want to beat the game, not players of the game. 

2) I prefer to not be in relationships because I don't like "comfort" and "pleasure", rather I value "clarity" and "cooperation" - values that not a lot of others share. A "loving" relationship to me is one that is intelligent/insightful as well as caring about health. Whereas pleasure and comfort usually are destructive to your health in favor of short term excitement. 

3) I am in incredible shape. My physical body is very valued. I do yoga, weightlifting, Pilates, cardio, and combat training. I'm the type of person who is like a soldier, in that I won't stop fighting. 

4) I'm humble. I know humble people aren't supposed to say that they are humble, but this is "facts about me" so I feel an obligation to. I don't like to talk about myself, instead I have to use my skills/intelligence in demonstration or when the opportunity arises in order for people to understand how capable I am. And it's better that way too since if I want someone to respect me, I want to respect them back.. And anyone who is perceptive enough to understand me is worthy of my respect. 

5) My greatest passion is to live in a better world tomorrow. I want to make changes, slowly, one at a time, to improve the world and make it a better place. This means a beautiful world, a free world, a progressive world, an educated world, a loving world, a prosperous world, and a FAIR world.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Thinker. Te.
2. Fi
3. Se
4. Fi-Te axis
5. Ni

This is beautiful. INTJ. @Stelliferous


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Stelliferous said:


> @*unrelenting* INFJ. Reminds me of my mom.
> 
> facts about me:
> 
> 1) I'm a highly competitive person. I don't have much of an ego, rather I am in a constant state of problem solving. I don't compare myself with others, instead I seek to "beat" the problem. If you have read Ender's Game then you know what I mean when I say that I want to beat the game, not players of the game.
> 
> 2) I prefer to not be in relationships because I don't like "comfort" and "pleasure", rather I value "clarity" and "cooperation" - values that not a lot of others share. A "loving" relationship to me is one that is intelligent/insightful as well as caring about health. Whereas pleasure and comfort usually are destructive to your health in favor of short term excitement.
> 
> 3) I am in incredible shape. My physical body is very valued. I do yoga, weightlifting, Pilates, cardio, and combat training. I'm the type of person who is like a soldier, in that I won't stop fighting.
> 
> 4) I'm humble. I know humble people aren't supposed to say that they are humble, but this is "facts about me" so I feel an obligation to. I don't like to talk about myself, instead I have to use my skills/intelligence in demonstration or when the opportunity arises in order for people to understand how capable I am. And it's better that way too since if I want someone to respect me, I want to respect them back.. And anyone who is perceptive enough to understand me is worthy of my respect.
> 
> 5) My greatest passion is to live in a better world tomorrow. I want to make changes, slowly, one at a time, to improve the world and make it a better place. This means a beautiful world, a free world, a progressive world, an educated world, a loving world, a prosperous world, and a FAIR world.


1) Te, maybe
2) Possibly Fi
3) Any type can find it within themselves to work out and look after their bodies
4) Te/Fi
5) Any type is capable of caring about the world and wanting to make it better

I'd like to see some points from you that outline your perceptions of the world in addition to your value judgements, so I can determine your Perceiving functions and whether you're extraverted or introverted. I think you're a Te/Fi user; Te with your preoccupation with demonstrating your capabilities with external facts, and directing logic towards solving immediate problems; and Fi in that your affairs are guided by personal value judgements of upholding a standard that means something to you. I think you prefer Te over Fi. You're most likely an xxTJ of some kind.

1) Such concepts as destiny mean little to me. I think a lot of people, through their own confirmation biases, draw too much significance from their past experiences because they think that - since something worked out a certain way - that it somehow means there's a plan for them in their lives. A coincidence is just that; a coincidence, and I refuse to attach emotional value or significance to my past experiences. I definitely do think there is a future for people and the universe - not a written future mind you, more like a future based on projections - but the thing with projections is that they're not set in stone. They're estimates based on the data that's at hand.
2) I actually do think it's a virtuous deed to shelter refugees, and I support the increase in the quota of refugees in my country. However, I don't think there's a moral obligation to do a virtuous deed, and I enjoyed playing Devil's advocate by arguing from the position against sheltering refugees with my friends. I didn't belief in the stance I took, but I felt like needling my friends to make them evaluate their own stances.
3) The concept of "god" means nothing to me since there is no clear consensus on what a "god" actually is. I think, if there were some kind of deity or supernatural power in this universe, that it would be beyond human comprehension and therefore not possible to have a relationship with it anyway.
4) It's been several months since I've had a hug from anyone, and I sometimes catch myself indulging myself to try and get that "rush" I need when I need a pick-me-up. I'm not overweight, but I hate myself for lapsing like that and fear that it could become a habit once I get older and my metabolism slows.
5) I'm running out of new places to see in my city, and now I'm starting to think about moving sometime in the next year or two to get a change of pace. Maybe somewhere where there's an active arts scene, although I only like living in cities where everything is immediately at hand, rather than sleepy old towns.


----------



## Faery

INTP. 

1. I'm silly and I love to laugh.
2. I love my cats.
3. Music makes me extremely emotional and overly imaginative, a lot of ideas come to me when I listen to it.
4. I love computer stuff and learning about how they work.
5. I'm slow to open up.


----------



## Endologic

flourine said:


> 1. This is associated with NTP according to some dungeons and dragons correlations I've found - EP = Chaotic, IP = Neutral, and NT = Evil


Wrong.
FJ = Lawful Good
FP = Chaotic Good
TJ = Lawful Evil
TP = Chaotic Evil







Soul Kitchen said:


> 1) Te, maybe
> 2) Possibly Fi
> 3) Any type can find it within themselves to work out and look after their bodies
> 4) Te/Fi
> 5) Any type is capable of caring about the world and wanting to make it better
> 
> I'd like to see some points from you that outline your perceptions of the world in addition to your value judgements, so I can determine your Perceiving functions and whether you're extraverted or introverted. I think you're a Te/Fi user; Te with your preoccupation with demonstrating your capabilities with external facts, and directing logic towards solving immediate problems; and Fi in that your affairs are guided by personal value judgements of upholding a standard that means something to you. I think you prefer Te over Fi. You're most likely an xxTJ of some kind.
> 
> 1) Such concepts as destiny mean little to me. I think a lot of people, through their own confirmation biases, draw too much significance from their past experiences because they think that - since something worked out a certain way - that it somehow means there's a plan for them in their lives. A coincidence is just that; a coincidence, and I refuse to attach emotional value or significance to my past experiences. I definitely do think there is a future for people and the universe - not a written future mind you, more like a future based on projections - but the thing with projections is that they're not set in stone. They're estimates based on the data that's at hand.
> 2) I actually do think it's a virtuous deed to shelter refugees, and I support the increase in the quota of refugees in my country. However, I don't think there's a moral obligation to do a virtuous deed, and I enjoyed playing Devil's advocate by arguing from the position against sheltering refugees with my friends. I didn't belief in the stance I took, but I felt like needling my friends to make them evaluate their own stances.
> 3) The concept of "god" means nothing to me since there is no clear consensus on what a "god" actually is. I think, if there were some kind of deity or supernatural power in this universe, that it would be beyond human comprehension and therefore not possible to have a relationship with it anyway.
> 4) It's been several months since I've had a hug from anyone, and I sometimes catch myself indulging myself to try and get that "rush" I need when I need a pick-me-up. I'm not overweight, but I hate myself for lapsing like that and fear that it could become a habit once I get older and my metabolism slows.
> 5) I'm running out of new places to see in my city, and now I'm starting to think about moving sometime in the next year or two to get a change of pace. Maybe somewhere where there's an active arts scene, although I only like living in cities where everything is immediately at hand, rather than sleepy old towns.


Your type fits. I don't have much to say.



Faery said:


> INTP.
> 
> 1. I'm silly and I love to laugh.
> 2. I love my cats.
> 3. Music makes me extremely emotional and overly imaginative, a lot of ideas come to me when I listen to it.
> 4. I love computer stuff and learning about how they work.
> 5. I'm slow to open up.


You sound like an INTP, but I can't technically judge based on what you said.

5 things about me:

1. I'm bored
2. I'm hungry
3. And also tired
4. Not to mention a serious procrastinator
5. Who really doesn't want to name a 5th thing about himself
5. Except for the fact that I also love cats


----------



## rainydayz

I think above is a clear ENTP.

alright me. 

1. I love people and want to help others. I enjoy the spotlight and always want to do something funny to entertain. I get bored extremely easy because i am impatient. I'm also pretty impulsive.

2. I notice peoples motives quickly because i am great at observing. I am arrogant and can be rude. I have a "no BS" policy, ill be completely frank even if it hurts others feelings.

3. I can get pretty angry myself and find a physical outlet for that energy (usually a fight). I am absolutely enraged at lying, it goes against my morals and hurts me pretty badly.

4. I'm pretty aloof and negative. When something is pointed out to me i expect the worst. For ex. i was at a party and in the pitch dark we decided to play manhunt with golf carts. Anyway my group got lost and some girls got scared...i started talking about how it would be funny if it turned out like the conjuring. I scared everyone.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Se-Fe
2. Se, Lower Fe, Thinker
3. Se-Ji
4. Low N

ESTP


----------



## AMC_2016

@rainydayz 
I'm not very good at typing, but I see extroversion and sensing in you. From that, I'm going to go with what @flourine said and say ESTP

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. I'm interested in anything artistic and creative. From music to dancing to writing, I love it all. I really identify with artists who use many personas, like Gaga, Madonna, and David Bowie.
2. I consider myself an open-minded and I cannot stand people who cannot put themselves in others' shoes.
3. I can be very productive if I make a schedule, but I rarely make schedules. I usually tell myself I'll do something, but I end up being sidetracked by my curiosity of other things.
4. I dislike conflict and feeling like I'm being put on the spot with no prior warning. When my dad says things to my relatives about me when I didn't give him permission, it angers me.  That said, even though I love my alone time, going out with people and to clubs is fun. I'm sort of a paradox in that I can be very outgoing and social, yet I'm also shy and somewhat awkward.
5. I can get depressed when I feel like I'm stuck. I dislike living in the small town that I do, and I would rather live in a large city with lots of diverse and interesting people. Seeing the same things each day is rather boring.


----------



## Jeffrei

AMC_2016 said:


> @rainydayz
> I'm not very good at typing, but I see extroversion and sensing in you. From that, I'm going to go with what @flourine said and say ESTP
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1. I'm interested in anything artistic and creative. From music to dancing to writing, I love it all. I really identify with artists who use many personas, like Gaga, Madonna, and David Bowie.
> 2. I consider myself an open-minded and I cannot stand people who cannot put themselves in others' shoes.
> 3. I can be very productive if I make a schedule, but I rarely make schedules. I usually tell myself I'll do something, but I end up being sidetracked by my curiosity of other things.
> 4. I dislike conflict and feeling like I'm being put on the spot with no prior warning. When my dad says things to my relatives about me when I didn't give him permission, it angers me.  That said, even though I love my alone time, going out with people and to clubs is fun. I'm sort of a paradox in that I can be very outgoing and social, yet I'm also shy and somewhat awkward.
> 5. I can get depressed when I feel like I'm stuck. I dislike living in the small town that I do, and I would rather live in a large city with lots of diverse and interesting people. Seeing the same things each day is rather boring.


Oh my gosh! I am curious now! Are you ISFP by any chance?

1. I am most energetic when experiencing something new.
2. I tend to crack jokes even when I probably shouldn't.
3. I don't like Oreos (the cookie part taste so bad).
4. I like to have some sort of background noise where ever I go. At home I will have the TV on, music playing, and sometimes netflix on another laptop while I serf the web.
5. My plans for the future are like my new sports car. They don't exist.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Pe
2. Pe, Low Pi
3. S function in some position
4. I dont think this is type related but I would guess Se.
5. Low N

ESxP


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

1. I used to be a very withdrawn person. Nowaday I'm way more communicative.

2. I sometimes feel like I'm more well read than my professors and that upsets me.

3. On this pic: https://scontent.fgig1-4.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14202696_1467094696650380_2162305728147772096_n.jpg?oh=be5ce7bc6f67623607e31f81fd3ebad3&oe=5853D38B, I'm definetely "abstract expressionism". 

4. I generally plan my days in advance.

5. It seems like I'm becoming more and more self-sufficient with time.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

It seems like I can't edit my own post. Another of the many glitches of PerC...


----------



## darcstar3

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> 1. I used to be a very withdrawn person. Nowaday I'm way more communicative.
> 
> 2. I sometimes feel like I'm more well read than my professors and that upsets me.
> 
> 3. On this pic: https://scontent.fgig1-4.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14202696_1467094696650380_2162305728147772096_n.jpg?oh=be5ce7bc6f67623607e31f81fd3ebad3&oe=5853D38B, I'm definetely "abstract expressionism".
> 
> 4. I generally plan my days in advance.
> 
> 5. It seems like I'm becoming more and more self-sufficient with time.


im not good at this, especially breaking down exact functions, but im getting IxTJ from those things...


for me...

1) ive put INTP, because no matter how much research ive done, i cant find anything else that fits better (and i kinda got bored near the end and gave up)

2) this might be something recent, it might be because i now live in a foreign country, or maybe i was just always like this and never noticed, but... 
ive noticed that ive given up on making friends, or even meeting people that i know... i want to join them because i hate feeling left out or excluded, but at the same time, its a pain going outside, id rather just relax at home, and theres no point in being there because i dont contribute to the group anyway and probably ruin the mood (ive never been good at being social, and now they speak a language i can understand most of, but cant work out how to reply at all) so i dont feel welcome...

3) i see myself as a perfectionist, i used to be good at school, and i really hate losing games, or there being people better than me
i feel like theres no point in doing something if i cant be good at it, so starting a new hobby or learning a new skill just frustrates me, and i give up before i can be good, which has led to me having no real skills (and also the reason im now too scared to communicate with people in a second language, i might make a mistake and feel worse)

4) people (especially people online here) often speculate that im probably more of an F than a T, because i tend to act excitable and use lots of smiley faces and stuff, but i feel like its necessary to communicate emotions and facial cues which are missing when relying only on text... i dont want to be misunderstood
also, im often seen as more cheerful than i am, but i cry really easily at stupid things for no reason that i can understand...

5) nowadays, im not really interested im much, like music or movies, except for my cats, anime and a few tv shows...


----------



## RaisinKG

1. INTP
2. Lower Si-Fe
3. Si grip
4. Low Fe
5. Not sure if this is type related

INTP.


----------



## darcstar3

thanks ^.^

what about my friend? *evil laugh* i have a hunch, but i wanna hear what experts think

1) loves trolling people, will stay up late at night on chat rooms getting a buzz from pissing off other people. it doesnt matter which side they argue for, as long as its the opposite of the other person... once admitted to arguing that trump was good

2) needs people, when we lived together they got lonely sitting in the living room by themselves and would come to my room to talk

3) not very organised... their room is a mess, which they insist has some order... ie, "i cant reach my clothes if theyre in the closet, so they should stay on the floor instead"
when we went on holiday, we got lost often, and didnt even manage to research the exact location of the places we planned to visit... we both figured that if we headed to the main area we could find it somehow

4) is a nerd, gets random obsessions on things they want to research (personality types being one of them), and then dedicates a lot of time to researching and teaching all their friends

5) superiority complex? always claims to be awesome, and that people adore them, and/or are stalking them, because naturally everyone loves them


----------



## Soul Kitchen

darcstar3 said:


> thanks ^.^
> 
> what about my friend? *evil laugh* i have a hunch, but i wanna hear what experts think
> 
> 1) loves trolling people, will stay up late at night on chat rooms getting a buzz from pissing off other people. it doesnt matter which side they argue for, as long as its the opposite of the other person... once admitted to arguing that trump was good
> 
> 2) needs people, when we lived together they got lonely sitting in the living room by themselves and would come to my room to talk
> 
> 3) not very organised... their room is a mess, which they insist has some order... ie, "i cant reach my clothes if theyre in the closet, so they should stay on the floor instead"
> when we went on holiday, we got lost often, and didnt even manage to research the exact location of the places we planned to visit... we both figured that if we headed to the main area we could find it somehow
> 
> 4) is a nerd, gets random obsessions on things they want to research (personality types being one of them), and then dedicates a lot of time to researching and teaching all their friends
> 
> 5) superiority complex? always claims to be awesome, and that people adore them, and/or are stalking them, because naturally everyone loves them


1) Ne
2) Fe
3) Perceiving
4) Ne
5) Fe

Your friend sounds like an ENTP to me. The need for intellectual novelty and researching numerous abstract topics for the sake of understanding as an end in itself suggests Ne. The need for external validation suggests Fe, and Fe feeds into his intellectual need to make people question their own assumptions about things, as well as getting off on their reactions.

Let's type one of my close friends.
1) Doesn't believe anything is objective, citing the different ways in which a person can categorise a bookshelf - such as the colour of the books, the authors of the books, etc. Thinks that there is no objective standard in measuring the value of a piece of art other than its social relevance, so he hates Kid Rock because Kid Rock is misogynistic rather than because he genuinely thinks Kid Rock sucks.
2) Thinks cynicism is poisonous because it brings nothing constructive to the table, preferring to try and give people the benefit of a doubt and to try and focus on the positives of new ideas and situations.
3) Values social justice greatly, and concerned with sticking up for minorities. Is a big supporter of equity rather than equality.
4) Loves intellectual novelty and new things, and tends not to have much interest in past things because being older and well-established doesn't necessarily make the thing better by default.
5) He said that the thing that makes him instantly hate someone upon first sight is seeing that person criticise someone for not falling within their values, when that person has ideas about who that person ought to be.

I think he's an ENFP.

And here's my one again.

1) Such concepts as destiny mean little to me. I think a lot of people, through their own confirmation biases, draw too much significance from their past experiences because they think that - since something worked out a certain way - that it somehow means there's a plan for them in their lives. A coincidence is just that; a coincidence, and I refuse to attach emotional value or significance to my past experiences. I definitely do think there is a future for people and the universe - not a written future mind you, more like a future based on projections - but the thing with projections is that they're not set in stone. They're estimates based on the data that's at hand.
2) I actually do think it's a virtuous deed to shelter refugees, and I support the increase in the quota of refugees in my country. However, I don't think there's a moral obligation to do a virtuous deed, and I enjoyed playing Devil's advocate by arguing from the position against sheltering refugees with my friends. I didn't believe in the stance I took, but I felt like needling my friends to make them evaluate their own stances.
3) The concept of "god" means nothing to me since there is no clear consensus on what a "god" actually is. I think, if there were some kind of deity or supernatural power in this universe, that it would be beyond human comprehension and therefore not possible to have a relationship with it anyway.
4) It's been several months since I've had a hug from anyone, and I sometimes catch myself indulging myself to try and get that "rush" I need when I need a pick-me-up. I'm not overweight, but I hate myself for lapsing like that and fear that it could become a habit once I get older and my metabolism slows.
5) I'm running out of new places to see in my city, and now I'm starting to think about moving sometime in the next year or two to get a change of pace. Maybe somewhere where there's an active arts scene, although I only like living in cities where everything is immediately at hand, rather than sleepy old towns.


----------



## RaisinKG

> 1) Doesn't believe anything is objective, citing the different ways in which a person can categorise a bookshelf - such as the colour of the books, the authors of the books, etc. Thinks that there is no objective standard in measuring the value of a piece of art other than its social relevance, so he hates Kid Rock because Kid Rock is misogynistic rather than because he genuinely thinks Kid Rock sucks.


Ti, or just Introvert in general



> 2) Thinks cynicism is poisonous because it brings nothing constructive to the table, preferring to try and give people the benefit of a doubt and to try and focus on the positives of new ideas and situations.


Pe, I guess.



> 3) Values social justice greatly, and concerned with sticking up for minorities. Is a big supporter of equity rather than equality.


Probably F function.



> 4) Loves intellectual novelty and new things, and tends not to have much interest in past things because being older and well-established doesn't necessarily make the thing better by default.


Ne



> 5) He said that the thing that makes him instantly hate someone upon first sight is seeing that person criticise someone for not falling within their values, when that person has ideas about who that person ought to be.


Fi

NFP



> Such concepts as destiny mean little to me. I think a lot of people, through their own confirmation biases, draw too much significance from their past experiences because they think that - since something worked out a certain way - that it somehow means there's a plan for them in their lives. A coincidence is just that; a coincidence, and I refuse to attach emotional value or significance to my past experiences. I definitely do think there is a future for people and the universe - not a written future mind you, more like a future based on projections - but the thing with projections is that they're not set in stone. They're estimates based on the data that's at hand.


Low Si and Higher Ne



> 2) I actually do think it's a virtuous deed to shelter refugees, and I support the increase in the quota of refugees in my country. However, I don't think there's a moral obligation to do a virtuous deed, and I enjoyed playing Devil's advocate by arguing from the position against sheltering refugees with my friends. I didn't believe in the stance I took, but I felt like needling my friends to make them evaluate their own stances.


Ne + Ti-Fe?



> The concept of "god" means nothing to me since there is no clear consensus on what a "god" actually is. I think, if there were some kind of deity or supernatural power in this universe, that it would be beyond human comprehension and therefore not possible to have a relationship with it anyway.


I guess this would be Ti or something.



> 4) It's been several months since I've had a hug from anyone, and I sometimes catch myself indulging myself to try and get that "rush" I need when I need a pick-me-up. I'm not overweight, but I hate myself for lapsing like that and fear that it could become a habit once I get older and my metabolism slows.


Not sure, perceiver?



> I'm running out of new places to see in my city, and now I'm starting to think about moving sometime in the next year or two to get a change of pace. Maybe somewhere where there's an active arts scene, although I only like living in cities where everything is immediately at hand, rather than sleepy old towns.


Extroverted Perceiving

ENTP.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@flourine The first point was actually a point for my friend rather than my own point.



> Such concepts as destiny mean little to me. I think a lot of people, through their own confirmation biases, draw too much significance from their past experiences because they think that - since something worked out a certain way - that it somehow means there's a plan for them in their lives. A coincidence is just that; a coincidence, and I refuse to attach emotional value or significance to my past experiences. I definitely do think there is a future for people and the universe - not a written future mind you, more like a future based on projections - but the thing with projections is that they're not set in stone. They're estimates based on the data that's at hand.


This is my first point.


----------



## Marshy

I am a human being
My scientific name is **** sapien
I have an average lifespan of 60-90 years.
There are 7 billion of me.
I don't want to count up to see who "actually" posted 5 things about themselves last. 
Thus, XXXX for person above me


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Marshy14 said:


> I am a human being
> My scientific name is **** sapien
> I have an average lifespan of 60-90 years.
> There are 7 billion of me.
> I don't want to count up to see who "actually" posted 5 things about themselves last.
> Thus, XXXX for person above me


I question how seriously you're taking this, but I'm getting a "cut from the same cloth" Ti/Fe vibe, using logical categories to illustrate how like everyone else you are. INTP probably fits. Maybe I'm overthinking this though, since I did say you're probably not taking this too seriously.

Let's type my friend again.

1) Doesn't believe anything is objective, citing the different ways in which a person can categorise a bookshelf - such as the colour of the books, the authors of the books, etc. Thinks that there is no objective standard in measuring the value of a piece of art other than its social relevance, so he hates Kid Rock because Kid Rock is misogynistic rather than because he genuinely thinks Kid Rock sucks.
2) Thinks cynicism is poisonous because it brings nothing constructive to the table, preferring to try and give people the benefit of a doubt and to try and focus on the positives of new ideas and situations.
3) Values social justice greatly, and concerned with sticking up for minorities. Is a big supporter of equity rather than equality.
4) Loves intellectual novelty and new things, and tends not to have much interest in past things because being older and well-established doesn't necessarily make the thing better by default.
5) He said that the thing that makes him instantly hate someone upon first sight is seeing that person criticise someone for not falling within their values, when that person has ideas about who that person ought to be.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Soul Kitchen said:


> I question how seriously you're taking this, but I'm getting a "cut from the same cloth" Ti/Fe vibe, using logical categories to illustrate how like everyone else you are. INTP probably fits. Maybe I'm overthinking this though, since I did say you're probably not taking this too seriously.
> 
> Let's type my friend again.
> 
> 1) Doesn't believe anything is objective, citing the different ways in which a person can categorise a bookshelf - such as the colour of the books, the authors of the books, etc. Thinks that there is no objective standard in measuring the value of a piece of art other than its social relevance, so he hates Kid Rock because Kid Rock is misogynistic rather than because he genuinely thinks Kid Rock sucks.
> 2) Thinks cynicism is poisonous because it brings nothing constructive to the table, preferring to try and give people the benefit of a doubt and to try and focus on the positives of new ideas and situations.
> 3) Values social justice greatly, and concerned with sticking up for minorities. Is a big supporter of equity rather than equality.
> 4) Loves intellectual novelty and new things, and tends not to have much interest in past things because being older and well-established doesn't necessarily make the thing better by default.
> 5) He said that the thing that makes him instantly hate someone upon first sight is seeing that person criticise someone for not falling within their values, when that person has ideas about who that person ought to be.


1. Perceiving 
2. Ne
3. This might be fe tert 
4. Se
5. This sounds more fi 

Your friends seems to be of Pe Dom but I'm unsure which - number 2 and 5 makes me think Ne, feeling is there but not within a dominant position / the last bit of non judging first impression makes me think fi aux - whereas 4 makes me think Se 
I'm guessing esfp or enfp 
--------------------------------------------------
1. I live life as an open book mainly bc I believe that if everything is out on the open then not much can harm me, I don't hide things about myself such as my fear or passion or weaknesses etc - however with that said I'm quite private - I don't share information about myself unless i feel that it could connect me better to a person or asked and I hate when people discuss my personal life to others behind my back 
2. I tend to clash or snap at people who jumps into conclusion on how they perceive a certain individual or throw people into stereotypical categories - I'm even more annoyed when I hear others talk or try out to guess out certain individual future base on the knowledge they gathered so far about the individual 
3. I like people and communication . I enjoy talking and conversing if with the right company . Whether the conversation is light or small or deep and serious , I enjoy conversing because it helps me understand myself better 
4. The thought of doing the same thing over and over again and having a routine or safe life - bores me . I believe I'm set in this world to live
5. I tend to give out a vibe that I'm genuinely crushing on somebody but is too shy to speak up , when the reality is - I'm not shy and can be quite flirtatious if I feel like it . It's just when communicating with others I tend to be really invested in what they're saying and I may compliment or get excited when I find common ground or similar interests 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterPerfect

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Perceiving
> 2. Ne
> 3. This might be fe tert
> 4. Se
> 5. This sounds more fi
> 
> Your friends seems to be of Pe Dom but I'm unsure which - number 2 and 5 makes me think Ne, feeling is there but not within a dominant position / the last bit of non judging first impression makes me think fi aux - whereas 4 makes me think Se
> I'm guessing esfp or enfp
> --------------------------------------------------
> 1. I live life as an open book mainly bc I believe that if everything is out on the open then not much can harm me, I don't hide things about myself such as my fear or passion or weaknesses etc - however with that said I'm quite private - I don't share information about myself unless i feel that it could connect me better to a person or asked and I hate when people discuss my personal life to others behind my back
> 2. I tend to clash or snap at people who jumps into conclusion on how they perceive a certain individual or throw people into stereotypical categories - I'm even more annoyed when I hear others talk or try out to guess out certain individual future base on the knowledge they gathered so far about the individual
> 3. I like people and communication . I enjoy talking and conversing if with the right company . Whether the conversation is light or small or deep and serious , I enjoy conversing because it helps me understand myself better
> 4. The thought of doing the same thing over and over again and having a routine or safe life - bores me . I believe I'm set in this world to live
> 5. I tend to give out a vibe that I'm genuinely crushing on somebody but is too shy to speak up , when the reality is - I'm not shy and can be quite flirtatious if I feel like it . It's just when communicating with others I tend to be really invested in what they're saying and I may compliment or get excited when I find common ground or similar interests
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ENFP
1.I have issues with relationships since I find people understimulating since most of easy to read and munipulate 
2.Despite my lack of ability to have decent relationships I tend to love fanfiction, fanvideos, fanart(Fictional romance)
3.I have become disturbed by anyone touching me for any reason 
4.Thanks to years of abuse developed a huge superiority complex 
5.I tend to often be attracted to unstable people


----------



## Soul Kitchen

MisterPerfect said:


> 1.I have issues with relationships since I find people understimulating since most of easy to read and munipulate
> 2.Despite my lack of ability to have decent relationships I tend to love fanfiction, fanvideos, fanart(Fictional romance)
> 3.I have become disturbed by anyone touching me for any reason
> 4.Thanks to years of abuse developed a huge superiority complex
> 5.I tend to often be attracted to unstable people


1. Ni? Ni actually is not inherently about being manipulative, but you look down on people who you perceive to be less shallow than you - this is a telltale sign of Ni.
2. Why do you love fanart? Okay, you mentioned fictional romance. Does this involve shipping between characters? This could potentially be a hook, but you haven't baited your hook.
3. Not really tied in with typology, although I guess you probably have an unhealthy Feeling function.
4. See the previous point. A part of me feels like saying that it grieves me to hear this happened to you, but I don't really know you and you don't seem like the kind to care much for hollow sympathy, so... never mind.
5. Why are you attracted to unstable people? Do you find them a fascinating enigma to unravel? Does digging through their layers intellectually stimulate you? Vaguely seeing Ni, but can't come to anything conclusive here.

I'm quite certain you're an introvert, and I'm seeing vague signs of Ni. Possibly Fi too; your second and fifth points suggest framing values in terms of what they mean to you om your own terms. I have no reason to disagree with your INTJ typing, although you're not exactly a healthy INTJ if that's the case. No Te or Se in sight.
@ai.tran.75 I'm convinced my friend is intuitive, so I'm inclined to go with ENFP for him.

I'm going to step up again. I'm in a grey mood right now, so my points about myself are going to be bleaker.

1. One of those scenes in cinema that sticks in my mind is the scene in Citizen Kane, where Kane is in a hall full of mirrors. His reflection can be seen in each mirror; one Kane for each person who knew him. Each person who knew Kane had a different conception of him, and yet Kane was still his own person with his own complex private life separate from theirs. I hold onto the image of a room full of mirrors as an allegory for one's own identity; our identities are shadows cast on the wall by the shapes our minds take.
2. It frustrates me when I live in contradiction, contradicting my own perceptions I have of myself and the world. I guess I find some relief in knowing that I don't have to have it all figured out, and that my perceptions can shift with time.
3. I do have regrets, and I sometimes lose myself in them when I'm in a really bad state of mind. I view my having regrets as a sign of lack of satisfaction I have with life, and my default tendency is to try and bury the past for that reason.
4. I would much rather reinvent myself than simply be myself.
5. I disagree that the existence of human life is a sacred, immutable truth. I'm not necessarily a misanthrope, but I am an anti-natalist because I don't think it's ethical to bring in another human being into this world; especially not a world being made worse through overpopulation.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. Ni? Ni actually is not inherently about being manipulative, but you look down on people who you perceive to be less shallow than you - this is a telltale sign of Ni.
> 2. Why do you love fanart? Okay, you mentioned fictional romance. Does this involve shipping between characters? This could potentially be a hook, but you haven't baited your hook.
> 3. Not really tied in with typology, although I guess you probably have an unhealthy Feeling function.
> 4. See the previous point. A part of me feels like saying that it grieves me to hear this happened to you, but I don't really know you and you don't seem like the kind to care much for hollow sympathy, so... never mind.
> 5. Why are you attracted to unstable people? Do you find them a fascinating enigma to unravel? Does digging through their layers intellectually stimulate you? Vaguely seeing Ni, but can't come to anything conclusive here.
> 
> I'm quite certain you're an introvert, and I'm seeing vague signs of Ni. Possibly Fi too; your second and fifth points suggest framing values in terms of what they mean to you om your own terms. I have no reason to disagree with your INTJ typing, although you're not exactly a healthy INTJ if that's the case. No Te or Se in sight.
> @ai.tran.75 I'm convinced my friend is intuitive, so I'm inclined to go with ENFP for him.
> 
> I'm going to step up again. I'm in a grey mood right now, so my points about myself are going to be bleaker.
> 
> 1. One of those scenes in cinema that sticks in my mind is the scene in Citizen Kane, where Kane is in a hall full of mirrors. His reflection can be seen in each mirror; one Kane for each person who knew him. Each person who knew Kane had a different conception of him, and yet Kane was still his own person with his own complex private life separate from theirs. I hold onto the image of a room full of mirrors as an allegory for one's own identity; our identities are shadows cast on the wall by the shapes our minds take.
> 2. It frustrates me when I live in contradiction, contradicting my own perceptions I have of myself and the world. I guess I find some relief in knowing that I don't have to have it all figured out, and that my perceptions can shift with time.
> 3. I do have regrets, and I sometimes lose myself in them when I'm in a really bad state of mind. I view my having regrets as a sign of lack of satisfaction I have with life, and my default tendency is to try and bury the past for that reason.
> 4. I would much rather reinvent myself than simply be myself.
> 5. I disagree that the existence of human life is a sacred, immutable truth. I'm not necessarily a misanthrope, but I am an anti-natalist because I don't think it's ethical to bring in another human being into this world; especially not a world being made worse through overpopulation.


*Why are you attracted to unstable people? Do you find them a fascinating enigma to unravel? Does digging through their layers intellectually stimulate you? Vaguely seeing Ni, but can't come to anything conclusive here. *(YES) Also its harder to predict. 

*1. Ni? Ni actually is not inherently about being manipulative, but you look down on people who you perceive to be less shallow than you - this is a telltale sign of Ni.* I said its not stimulating, it doesnt mean I view them poorly. Just why are you going to want to date someone who isnt stimulating? That seems piontless

SKIP ME! DO PERSON ABOVE ME!


----------



## Marshy

Soul Kitchen said:


> I question how seriously you're taking this, but I'm getting a "cut from the same cloth" Ti/Fe vibe, using logical categories to illustrate how like everyone else you are. INTP probably fits. Maybe I'm overthinking this though, since I did say you're probably not taking this too seriously.
> 
> Let's type my friend again.
> 
> 1) Doesn't believe anything is objective, citing the different ways in which a person can categorise a bookshelf - such as the colour of the books, the authors of the books, etc. Thinks that there is no objective standard in measuring the value of a piece of art other than its social relevance, so he hates Kid Rock because Kid Rock is misogynistic rather than because he genuinely thinks Kid Rock sucks.
> 2) Thinks cynicism is poisonous because it brings nothing constructive to the table, preferring to try and give people the benefit of a doubt and to try and focus on the positives of new ideas and situations.
> 3) Values social justice greatly, and concerned with sticking up for minorities. Is a big supporter of equity rather than equality.
> 4) Loves intellectual novelty and new things, and tends not to have much interest in past things because being older and well-established doesn't necessarily make the thing better by default.
> 5) He said that the thing that makes him instantly hate someone upon first sight is seeing that person criticise someone for not falling within their values, when that person has ideas about who that person ought to be.


I'm actually not taking it seriously. I just dont think its necessary to actually share 5 "real" things about you. Maybe you are?
After all you are righting paragraphs ecks dee


----------



## ai.tran.75

Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. Ni? Ni actually is not inherently about being manipulative, but you look down on people who you perceive to be less shallow than you - this is a telltale sign of Ni.
> 2. Why do you love fanart? Okay, you mentioned fictional romance. Does this involve shipping between characters? This could potentially be a hook, but you haven't baited your hook.
> 3. Not really tied in with typology, although I guess you probably have an unhealthy Feeling function.
> 4. See the previous point. A part of me feels like saying that it grieves me to hear this happened to you, but I don't really know you and you don't seem like the kind to care much for hollow sympathy, so... never mind.
> 5. Why are you attracted to unstable people? Do you find them a fascinating enigma to unravel? Does digging through their layers intellectually stimulate you? Vaguely seeing Ni, but can't come to anything conclusive here.
> 
> I'm quite certain you're an introvert, and I'm seeing vague signs of Ni. Possibly Fi too; your second and fifth points suggest framing values in terms of what they mean to you om your own terms. I have no reason to disagree with your INTJ typing, although you're not exactly a healthy INTJ if that's the case. No Te or Se in sight.
> @ai.tran.75 I'm convinced my friend is intuitive, so I'm inclined to go with ENFP for him.
> 
> I'm going to step up again. I'm in a grey mood right now, so my points about myself are going to be bleaker.
> 
> 1. One of those scenes in cinema that sticks in my mind is the scene in Citizen Kane, where Kane is in a hall full of mirrors. His reflection can be seen in each mirror; one Kane for each person who knew him. Each person who knew Kane had a different conception of him, and yet Kane was still his own person with his own complex private life separate from theirs. I hold onto the image of a room full of mirrors as an allegory for one's own identity; our identities are shadows cast on the wall by the shapes our minds take.
> 2. It frustrates me when I live in contradiction, contradicting my own perceptions I have of myself and the world. I guess I find some relief in knowing that I don't have to have it all figured out, and that my perceptions can shift with time.
> 3. I do have regrets, and I sometimes lose myself in them when I'm in a really bad state of mind. I view my having regrets as a sign of lack of satisfaction I have with life, and my default tendency is to try and bury the past for that reason.
> 4. I would much rather reinvent myself than simply be myself.
> 5. I disagree that the existence of human life is a sacred, immutable truth. I'm not necessarily a misanthrope, but I am an anti-natalist because I don't think it's ethical to bring in another human being into this world; especially not a world being made worse through overpopulation.


Yeah I agree with Enfp for his typing as well - I was wondering if you're able to type my last post . I enjoy reading your analyzation . 

For you 
1. Ne- the way you describe and break down the scene makes me think ti. I enjoy that scene in citizen Kane quite much as well 
2. Ne
3. Low sensing - I would say inferior Si bc you lose yourself within the past when in a bad stage of mind 
4. Fe 
5. Ti 

According to this post entp- mainly bc I see a good use of Fe and your post on number 3 makes me think inferior Si 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@MisterPerfect: My wording for my first answer was imprecise and messy, and I apologise for that. I shouldn't have come to the conclusion that you viewed people poorly for it, and I made a mistake in saying "less shallow" when I meant to say "less complex". I'll rewrite it for you. "Ni actually is not inherently about being manipulative, but you value people based on their psychological complexity, and consider people less worth getting to know if they are less complex than you - this sense of elitism about a person's 'essence' does suggest Ni."
@ai.tran.75 Thank you for appreciating my analyses . Sure, I'll analyse your last post.



ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I live life as an open book mainly bc I believe that if everything is out on the open then not much can harm me, I don't hide things about myself such as my fear or passion or weaknesses etc - however with that said I'm quite private - I don't share information about myself unless i feel that it could connect me better to a person or asked and I hate when people discuss my personal life to others behind my back
> 2. I tend to clash or snap at people who jumps into conclusion on how they perceive a certain individual or throw people into stereotypical categories - I'm even more annoyed when I hear others talk or try out to guess out certain individual future base on the knowledge they gathered so far about the individual
> 3. I like people and communication . I enjoy talking and conversing if with the right company . Whether the conversation is light or small or deep and serious , I enjoy conversing because it helps me understand myself better
> 4. The thought of doing the same thing over and over again and having a routine or safe life - bores me . I believe I'm set in this world to live
> 5. I tend to give out a vibe that I'm genuinely crushing on somebody but is too shy to speak up , when the reality is - I'm not shy and can be quite flirtatious if I feel like it . It's just when communicating with others I tend to be really invested in what they're saying and I may compliment or get excited when I find common ground or similar interests


1. Fi
2. Fi+Ne
3. Fi+Ne
4. Ne
5. Fi

You've given me a lot more to work with this time around, which makes typing you easier. More emphasis on your cognitive processes and how you respond to things. The last few times I typed you, I typed you as an INFP, and I'm even more convinced you're an INFP based on this post.

Fi is a recurring function in your post, as you define your life experience by how things resonate with your inner values and the emotional attachment you assign to these values. You don't hide who you are from others, but you keep aspects of yourself at arm's length that only come out when there's something about that person that you sympathise with, as Fi is drawn to people and things that resonate with its internal values. There's a difference between wearing a mask and being the tip of the iceberg. Seeing common ground in others is exciting to you for that reason. Fi is aware of its own subjectivity, and thus notices that others have values which are different from them - and because Fi requires others to respect one's own autonomy of values, this leads to Fi types generally respecting the autonomy of others in turn, such as when you take offence when someone tries to define another by how they think that person is.

This is why Fi types are actually predisposed towards social harmony despite the stereotypes of Fi being these snot-nosed rebels, because they want to give others room to be themselves and will not generally be ones to start conflict unless to resolve conflict. This does beg the question of why you ask me to come to conclusions over how I perceive you and what stereotypical category I'm assigning you, but maybe that's my Ti being all nitpicky about inconsistencies in logic, rather than engaging the sentiment of this particular value. My ENFP friend believes that a lot of our opinions are inherently contradictory, and he thinks it's important to accept our own contradictions as being natural for the sake of harmony with others.

Ne is auxiliary because it's tied to your Fi - Ne is very much a social function because it draws inspiration from breadth of experiences and insights, and this is used to further your understanding of who you are. For an Fi dom, clarity of self-understanding is paramount because it ties in with needing to know what you value and what matters to you. Ne is also accepting of the possibilities of the unknown, and would find that making detailed, concrete assessments about a person based on limited data limits the potential of a person or thing. Ne can speculate about the future of a person or thing, but these are merely projections based on the data at hand, as this is not a 'destiny'. I can relate to your fourth point very well; the lack of novelty in experiences and the familiarity of my banal existence when I was studying was so bad that I fell into a depression, and I could only break out of it by pulling out of my studies and trying to rebuild a new life for myself. Have you heard of the Myth of Sisyphus? I think that's something you might be interested in reading more about.

Here's my five points again.

1. One of those scenes in cinema that sticks in my mind is the scene in Citizen Kane where Kane is in a hall full of mirrors. His reflection can be seen in each mirror; one Kane for each person who knew him. Each person who knew Kane had a different conception of him, and yet Kane was still his own person with his own complex private life separate from theirs. I hold onto the image of a room full of mirrors as an allegory for one's own identity; our identities are shadows cast on the wall by the shapes our minds take.
2. It frustrates me when I live in contradiction, contradicting my own perceptions I have of myself and the world. I guess I find some relief in knowing that I don't have to have it all figured out, and that my perceptions can shift with time.
3. I do have regrets, and I sometimes lose myself in them when I'm in a really bad state of mind. I view my having regrets as a sign of lack of satisfaction I have with life, and my default tendency is to try and bury the past for that reason.
4. I would much rather reinvent myself than simply be myself.
5. I disagree that the existence of human life is a sacred, immutable truth. I'm not necessarily a misanthrope, but I am an anti-natalist because I don't think it's ethical to bring in another human being into this world; especially not a world being made worse through overpopulation.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Soul Kitchen said:


> @MisterPerfect: My wording for my first answer was imprecise and messy, and I apologise for that. I shouldn't have come to the conclusion that you viewed people poorly for it, and I made a mistake in saying "less shallow" when I meant to say "less complex". I'll rewrite it for you. "Ni actually is not inherently about being manipulative, but you value people based on their psychological complexity, and consider people less worth getting to know if they are less complex than you - this sense of elitism about a person's 'essence' does suggest Ni."
> @ai.tran.75 Thank you for appreciating my analyses . Sure, I'll analyse your last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Fi
> 2. Fi+Ne
> 3. Fi+Ne
> 4. Ne
> 5. Fi
> 
> You've given me a lot more to work with this time around, which makes typing you easier. More emphasis on your cognitive processes and how you respond to things. The last few times I typed you, I typed you as an INFP, and I'm even more convinced you're an INFP based on this post.
> 
> Fi is a recurring function in your post, as you define your life experience by how things resonate with your inner values and the emotional attachment you assign to these values. You don't hide who you are from others, but you keep aspects of yourself at arm's length that only come out when there's something about that person that you sympathise with, as Fi is drawn to people and things that resonate with its internal values. There's a difference between wearing a mask and being the tip of the iceberg. Seeing common ground in others is exciting to you for that reason. Fi is aware of its own subjectivity, and thus notices that others have values which are different from them - and because Fi requires others to respect one's own autonomy of values, this leads to Fi types generally respecting the autonomy of others in turn, such as when you take offence when someone tries to define another by how they think that person is.
> 
> This is why Fi types are actually predisposed towards social harmony despite the stereotypes of Fi being these snot-nosed rebels, because they want to give others room to be themselves and will not generally be ones to start conflict unless to resolve conflict. This does beg the question of why you ask me to come to conclusions over how I perceive you and what stereotypical category I'm assigning you, but maybe that's my Ti being all nitpicky about inconsistencies in logic, rather than engaging the sentiment of this particular value. My ENFP friend believes that a lot of our opinions are inherently contradictory, and he thinks it's important to accept our own contradictions as being natural for the sake of harmony with others.
> 
> Ne is auxiliary because it's tied to your Fi - Ne is very much a social function because it draws inspiration from breadth of experiences and insights, and this is used to further your understanding of who you are. For an Fi dom, clarity of self-understanding is paramount because it ties in with needing to know what you value and what matters to you. Ne is also accepting of the possibilities of the unknown, and would find that making detailed, concrete assessments about a person based on limited data limits the potential of a person or thing. Ne can speculate about the future of a person or thing, but these are merely projections based on the data at hand, as this is not a 'destiny'. I can relate to your fourth point very well; the lack of novelty in experiences and the familiarity of my banal existence when I was studying was so bad that I fell into a depression, and I could only break out of it by pulling out of my studies and trying to rebuild a new life for myself. Have you heard of the Myth of Sisyphus? I think that's something you might be interested in reading more about.
> 
> Here's my five points again.
> 
> 1. One of those scenes in cinema that sticks in my mind is the scene in Citizen Kane where Kane is in a hall full of mirrors. His reflection can be seen in each mirror; one Kane for each person who knew him. Each person who knew Kane had a different conception of him, and yet Kane was still his own person with his own complex private life separate from theirs. I hold onto the image of a room full of mirrors as an allegory for one's own identity; our identities are shadows cast on the wall by the shapes our minds take.
> 2. It frustrates me when I live in contradiction, contradicting my own perceptions I have of myself and the world. I guess I find some relief in knowing that I don't have to have it all figured out, and that my perceptions can shift with time.
> 3. I do have regrets, and I sometimes lose myself in them when I'm in a really bad state of mind. I view my having regrets as a sign of lack of satisfaction I have with life, and my default tendency is to try and bury the past for that reason.
> 4. I would much rather reinvent myself than simply be myself.
> 5. I disagree that the existence of human life is a sacred, immutable truth. I'm not necessarily a misanthrope, but I am an anti-natalist because I don't think it's ethical to bring in another human being into this world; especially not a world being made worse through overpopulation.


It has nothing to do with being elite. It just I know I get bored quickly and if there is not constant stimulation then I cant keep sexual interest. My sexual interest dies fast, so things have to constantly be shifting and changing. My interest in people overall is entirely different. Though its not entirely out of my character to date a person that helps me appear more powerful.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@MisterPerfect I see. I think I'm seeing Se in you now in addition to Ni, with your fickle sexual interest and your willingness to date a person for the sake of invoking a sensory impression of dominance. This Se is subject to your Ni, because your sexual interest seems to be governed by your mental attraction towards a person based on their complexity, and you find people less sexually interesting if you don't find them mentally stimulating. I think you are likely to be an INTJ, although not necessarily a healthy one.

Here's my five points again, for the sake of keeping this thread moving.

1. One of those scenes in cinema that sticks in my mind is the scene in Citizen Kane where Kane is in a hall full of mirrors. His reflection can be seen in each mirror; one Kane for each person who knew him. Each person who knew Kane had a different conception of him, and yet Kane was still his own person with his own complex private life separate from theirs. I hold onto the image of a room full of mirrors as an allegory for one's own identity; our identities are shadows cast on the wall by the shapes our minds take.
2. It frustrates me when I live in contradiction, contradicting my own perceptions I have of myself and the world. I guess I find some relief in knowing that I don't have to have it all figured out, and that my perceptions can shift with time.
3. I do have regrets, and I sometimes lose myself in them when I'm in a really bad state of mind. I view my having regrets as a sign of lack of satisfaction I have with life, and my default tendency is to try and bury the past for that reason.
4. I would much rather reinvent myself than simply be myself.
5. I disagree that the existence of human life is a sacred, immutable truth. I'm not necessarily a misanthrope, but I am an anti-natalist because I don't think it's ethical to bring in another human being into this world; especially not a world being made worse through overpopulation.


----------



## ai.tran.75

@Soul Kitchen 
I've been debating on whether I'm enfp with strong Fi aux or being a really extroverted infp for a while . From what I gathered from fi Dom - the type feels deeply and can be quite emotional , where as I don't feel as deeply but I do appreciate and enjoy every emotion that I have , I'm also not sensitive to criticisms which may be something that's stereotypical rather cognitive base unsure. My main reason for thinking I'm Ne Dom is bc I'm energized by new ideas, mundane task bores me, I'm quite social and if an idea or something catches my interest I would rather experience it rather than be content with just thinking about it . I tend to be extremely curious when starting out a project but if I lose interest half way through i can easily drop it. If my curiosity remains then my Te will take over and make me finish the project and get things done . 
I always feel the need to be doing something whether it's alone or with others and enjoy social interaction quite much -just it does get draining if I'm annoyed or if I have to deal wth more than 2 individuals at a time . I have a lot more energy than the average individual .
Also my Te works much better than my Si- for example i work better under stress and im extremely organized with Time management or executing a plan for work or for vacationing 
whenever I'm at my worst i tend to get stuck in a rut and unwanted past memory will resurface nonstop - thankfully I'm happy on most days , and it's rare for me to feel much bodily sensation - or take things in with my 5 senses . 
I think I might be infp- do to the fact that i use Fi more than Ne , i understand my emotions thoroughly and introspect myself nonstop as a hobby , also like you said I'm very value oriented . Also - this is stereotypical rather than cognitive related but I find myself to be a lot calmer than most Ne Dom and I do gain more energy alone/ so long as I'm invested in doing something I enjoy . I know who I am internally and what drives and motivates me . I'm also more prone to stay on topic longer than most Ne Dom I know .
That's mainly the reason I question my mbti type  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@ai.tran.75 I'm still convinced that Fi and Ne are your top two functions, but I do concede the possibility of an extraverted typing. Perhaps you are an ENFP instead of an INFP? I think it would help to read and contemplate on what Jung said about the Fi dom and Ne dom functions first, as well as his writings on introversion and extraversion, so as to get to the core of this system. Jung's writings can make for dense reading, so any confusion from reading Jung is understandable. I don't think he intended for his functions to explain everything about the human psyche, and instead aimed to provide outlines from which the reader can further expand in gaining their own understanding.

Sensing does seem to be a weak point for you, possibly to the point of being inferior. I, too, am not overly receptive to bodily sensations. I've been known to walk around in the snow wearing a t-shirt, going several hours without sleep or food, or tripping over a curb and just walking it off despite my knee being blackened, blue, and bleeding. I share your problem of repressing memories only for them to later overwhelm me in a flood of regrets and bad memories; in my case, I can't reconcile the changes in outlook with the concrete finality of the past. And I relate to your loathing of routine and consistency in the present experience. Yet the irony here is that I'm using my experiences to relate to your experiences, so I'm still using Si even when in an inferior capacity.

I'm just curious as to how attentive you are to details? Do you find it easy to focus on and recall lots of little details, and have a good attention to sequence when recalling these details? Or do you find these things bog you down because your focus is more on grasping the overall idea of something, and find that too much focus on little details pulls you out of conceptual thinking?

It's possible for introverts to be outgoing and socially dynamic, but they're still oriented first and foremost around subjective factors. Here's what Jung said about introverts and extraverts.



> The introvert's attitude is an abstracting one; at bottom, he is always intent on withdrawing libido from the object, as though he had to prevent the object from gaining power over him. The extravert, on the contrary, has a positive relation to the object. He affirms its importance to such an extent that his subjective attitude is constantly related to and oriented by the object. The object can never have enough value for him, and its importance must always be increased.


So it's not really a question of how much time you spend around others or how much energy you have, so much as where your inspiration comes from; whether it's more the inner factors being projected onto the world and defining the world, or the world being drawn into the self and shaping the self.


----------



## Mindtraveler

Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. One of those scenes in cinema that sticks in my mind is the scene in Citizen Kane where Kane is in a hall full of mirrors. His reflection can be seen in each mirror; one Kane for each person who knew him. Each person who knew Kane had a different conception of him, and yet Kane was still his own person with his own complex private life separate from theirs. I hold onto the image of a room full of mirrors as an allegory for one's own identity; our identities are shadows cast on the wall by the shapes our minds take.
> 2. It frustrates me when I live in contradiction, contradicting my own perceptions I have of myself and the world. I guess I find some relief in knowing that I don't have to have it all figured out, and that my perceptions can shift with time.
> 3. I do have regrets, and I sometimes lose myself in them when I'm in a really bad state of mind. I view my having regrets as a sign of lack of satisfaction I have with life, and my default tendency is to try and bury the past for that reason.
> 4. I would much rather reinvent myself than simply be myself.
> 5. I disagree that the existence of human life is a sacred, immutable truth. I'm not necessarily a misanthrope, but I am an anti-natalist because I don't think it's ethical to bring in another human being into this world; especially not a world being made worse through overpopulation.


1. Ne & Si 
2. Ti & Ne
3. inferior Si
4. Difficult to say. F function? Fe?
5. Ti & Fe

So, ENTP more likely, INTP less likely.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Soul Kitchen said:


> @ai.tran.75
> 
> I'm just curious as to how attentive you are to details? Do you find it easy to focus on and recall lots of little details, and have a good attention to sequence when recalling these details? Or do you find these things bog you down because your focus is more on grasping the overall idea of something, and find that too much focus on little details pulls you out of conceptual thinking?
> 
> It's possible for introverts to be outgoing and socially dynamic, but they're still oriented first and foremost around subjective factors. Here's what Jung said about introverts and extraverts.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not really a question of how much time you spend around others or how much energy you have, so much as where your inspiration comes from; whether it's more the inner factors being projected onto the world and defining the world, or the world being drawn into the self and shaping the self.


I'm quite sure I'm enfp, but I question my type every now and then . According to the Jung definition , I'm most definitely an extrovert . 
I can relate to everything you say about being unaware of your surrounding - when or when to not eat , even when it comes down to pain tolerance . Getting trapped in the past when extremely depress kinda indicate the inferior Si. I'm also quite carefree and get really annoyed around those who get nervous easily or worry about things that never happened .

I'm horrible with noticing or paying attention to details . I tend to be able to grasp the main concept of a situation or problem anything with too much detail would hurt my head . This includes conversations and i can unintentionally offend certain individual for not focusing on the details they provide me or more often I'm annoyed when conversation don't get straight to the point. 
I do remember random details about people or I'm able to notice missing point of a novel /movie or i may go into describing something with bunches of randy thoughts before getting to the whole big picture every now and then. But for the most part I'm more interests in the general concept of something . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@ai.tran.75 I question my type too. I had typed myself as at least being three other types until I settled on ENTP, although I think this had more to do with my having had a limited understanding of typology than with my being any particular type. When I was starting out I used to associate type with "mannerisms", such as thinking being an INTJ made you more likely to be some kind of maths wizard or chess champion, but these mannerisms start to fall away the more one understands the theory. I still don't consider myself an expert, and I wonder whether some of my assessments do verge a little bit on stereotypes, but I no longer associate extraversion with being a party animal. The Aesop here is not to take my word as being some kind of authority, but more as a a suggestion that invites further exploration.


----------



## Mindtraveler

1. I have stacks of unread books in my bedroom, and although I like fiction, I think non-fiction books are more worth the time I have left in this life. Therefore I prioritize the non-fiction books that I have over the fiction books. 
2. I occasionally watch drama movies, not because of the "drama", but because of the human connection and emotional surge that proofs that I'm still a human being. 
3. I'm very driven to strife for an optimal vigor of mental and physical health. This so I can enjoy life more and can have more possibilities opened up to me, and to have less financial costs for healthcare. 
4. I had difficulties in caring to much about what others thought of me. Now I have incorporated a more don't-give-a-fuck attitude in my life.
5. I always kind of rooted for the villains in movies. In the anime series of Death Note, I stood behind the standpoints of Light Yagami.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. I guess this would be Ti
2. Fe
3. Ne-Si
4. Low Fe
5. Probably some kind of Introverted Judging.

INTP
vague

1. True Neutral, chaotic tendencies
2. Extremely wide variety of interests 
3. Gets bored very, very quickly unless my mind feels stimulated.
4. Sleeps a lot, likes sleeping
5. Has a very odd sense of humor and will laugh at (almost) anything
6. Type B personality


----------



## Mindtraveler

1 TP
2 Ne
3 Ne & Ti
4 NP
5 NTP
6 P 

Conclusion: XNTP

1. People have complimented me about my deep insights about life.
2. I don't like the overall mainstream peers of my age group in general. 
3. I frequently thought about living in a monastery/secluded house or on a remote tropical island before. 
4. Experimentation in changing everyday ways of action interests me. 
5. My favorite season is the summer.


----------



## Schmendricks

@Mindtraveler
1. Ti or Fi
2. Ne and/or Fi
3. Introvert, N > S
4. Ne
5. Mm, might be easier to relate to a function with a particular reason attributed to it, but if I had to pin one to it, I'd go Si.

INTP does seem legit, esp. based on your previous post, but I could also see INFP here, if not for especially deep reasons.

1. I'm not very fond of sleeping. Regardless of what I've got to do the next day, I'm liable to stay up reading, watching documentaries, and what-have-you past the P.M.s on any given night and wake up as early as I can stand to. I tend to feel livelier at night than during the morning but I also dislike sleeping in.
2. I can't get much into a work of fiction unless I'm grabbed by its "stye" (e.x. my favorite movie is _Mirrormask_, which is _beautiful_, and my favorite book is Grendel, which has great prose) - likeable characters also help, but still, if the presentation of something with a one-of-a-kind plot isn't all that striking, I'm likely to just look up spoilers and call it a day, and I can appreciate something with a simple or predictable plot on a basic level if the execution still makes for a fun experience.
3. The more likely it is that I'll need to get someone else involved to get a task done in the most obvious direct way to an extent that goes beyond "pay a taxi driver to get to Location X", the quicker I'll be to start thinking out the logistics and plausibility of alternative routes. I don't like or risking lack of sync between two people interrupting the flow of things or owing/imposing on people I like.
4. I tend to start days off with loose plans to get the ball rolling (e.x. "I'll drop by this store at this time to pick that up, then take that bus to get a snack over there") and play particulars by ear depending on mood.
5. I can get a bit paranoid, but I'm not a fearful type - I can wonder if something shifty (or at least inconvenient) might be afoot in a given situation but trust that hey, at least I won't be caught off guard if it is and default to being optimistic that bridges can be crossed as they're arrived at.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Schmendricks
1. Not really related to type.
2. I'm not familiar with Mirrormask or Grendel, so this isn't giving me much to work with; vaguely seeing Fi here, since you're after something that holds your ideas of a strong aesthetic.
3. That last sentence should be a separate point, but I'm seeing Fi in that point. The whole thing about planning routes suggests Te, but any type is capable of planning ways of getting from Point A to Point B.
4. Perceiving, maybe?
5. Paranoia is sometimes a sign of inferior Intution, although you're generally not fearful of new situations.

You haven't given me enough to work with in typing you.

1. I used to dismiss religious texts because I took an overly literal interpretation of them, disproving them because they couldn't support their own claims. Now I try and take a more figurative approach, such as trying to approach each story in the Bible from a figurative viewpoint - as an Aesop. The story of Adam and Eve eating the forbidden fruit is less important than the Aesop it had to tell about temptation being disobedience, for instance. Except I think that Aesop is rubbish, since a person shouldn't be considered guilty just for entertaining their own curiosity and questioning what they are told; a person should have sovereignty over their own thoughts.
2. I learn French because it's my dream to one day be able to travel for months at a time in France, speaking French the whole time and immersing myself into the culture rather than distancing myself from it by being too much of a tourist.
3. I question whether I should give advice to another person unless asked for, since this condescends that person in a way and because I think people should exercise their own intelligence. I'm not sure if I should give advice even when asked for, because I have little interest in being an authority in other peoples' lives.
4. When I see someone going through a hard time or in need of comfort, I feel compelled to try and give them words of support or affirmation of some kind, but I'm not really feeling that person's pain as my own.
5. I often think about how the ideas of one film or book connects to another, and I associate common ideas between seemingly different things. For instance, I think those who are against birth control, those who are pro-life, and those opposed to the right to die tend to be among the same groups of people, because all of those viewpoints stem from the belief that human existence is somehow a sacred, immutable truth. The belief that a human life should somehow exist at all costs is an assumption I like to question.


----------



## Schmendricks

@Soul Kitchen - Thanks regardless!

Aand needless to say, carry on, everyone.


----------



## Silent Theory

Soul Kitchen said:


> @Schmendricks
> 1. Not really related to type.
> 2. I'm not familiar with Mirrormask or Grendel, so this isn't giving me much to work with; vaguely seeing Fi here, since you're after something that holds your ideas of a strong aesthetic.
> 3. That last sentence should be a separate point, but I'm seeing Fi in that point. The whole thing about planning routes suggests Te, but any type is capable of planning ways of getting from Point A to Point B.
> 4. Perceiving, maybe?
> 5. Paranoia is sometimes a sign of inferior Intution, although you're generally not fearful of new situations.
> 
> You haven't given me enough to work with in typing you.
> 
> 1. I used to dismiss religious texts because I took an overly literal interpretation of them, disproving them because they couldn't support their own claims. Now I try and take a more figurative approach, such as trying to approach each story in the Bible from a figurative viewpoint - as an Aesop. The story of Adam and Eve eating the forbidden fruit is less important than the Aesop it had to tell about temptation being disobedience, for instance. Except I think that Aesop is rubbish, since a person shouldn't be considered guilty just for entertaining their own curiosity and questioning what they are told; a person should have sovereignty over their own thoughts.
> 2. I learn French because it's my dream to one day be able to travel for months at a time in France, speaking French the whole time and immersing myself into the culture rather than distancing myself from it by being too much of a tourist.
> 3. I question whether I should give advice to another person unless asked for, since this condescends that person in a way and because I think people should exercise their own intelligence. I'm not sure if I should give advice even when asked for, because I have little interest in being an authority in other peoples' lives.
> 4. When I see someone going through a hard time or in need of comfort, I feel compelled to try and give them words of support or affirmation of some kind, but I'm not really feeling that person's pain as my own.
> 5. I often think about how the ideas of one film or book connects to another, and I associate common ideas between seemingly different things. For instance, I think those who are against birth control, those who are pro-life, and those opposed to the right to die tend to be among the same groups of people, because all of those viewpoints stem from the belief that human existence is somehow a sacred, immutable truth. The belief that a human life should somehow exist at all costs is an assumption I like to question.


1. Ti and Ne 
2. Ne 
3. Not sure, makes me think Ti but I don't know.
4. Inferior Fe 
5. Ne and Ti 

Tough, xNTP. Though I'm leaning more towards INTP.

1. I have a tendency to lean my views towards a relativist stance, though a part of me (a dominant part) is wholly unsatisfied with this. The issue is that I connect deeply with the idea that there is subjective value to all moral questions, as well as personal decisions. With my own decisions, I will feel the decision more than actually 'make' it. However, this doesn't quite work with morality and ethics, as everyone has their own subjective views. Which leads me to question if it is even possible to make an objective assessment. 
2. I am quite dependent on my external environment for peace in my body and mind. It is rather severe when I think about, pretty extreme. I am very particular in how things are organised (everything has a place), designed and styled, which colors surround me, the vibe in a building or room, the energy of people around me, the architecture, etc. I can easily be set off by disorder, and am easily overstimulated. 
3. I sometimes cannot understand how others can have such strong opinions on matters. I often think, but there are so many sides to this issue, many possible solutions, various ways to look at this concept, etc. It actually bothers me when some people seem so passionate about something, and so set in their ways, with no room for growth. I guess this is rooted in my immediate aversion to settling instead of questioning. 
4. I'm always imagining another world where existence is far different than our current one. I am always wondering what I could change about our present reality and the consequences that would have. I wonder what it would be like in this other world if these changes were pursued from the start. Feeding off of this, I am constantly in a state of discontent with reality and the illusion that is being. 
5. While all of this thinking, and dissecting, and such is going on in my mind, a seed is growing within me that can only bloom with happiness. I truly yearn for happiness, laughter, joy, and fulfillment. To obtain this, at times I wouldn't mind just a simple life with my husband away from this all (though I know can never really escape it). Even so, I feel this wouldn't be quite right and that I need to do more, be more.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

1. Strikes me as probably Fe.

2. I'm like that as well, but I'm mostly concerned with organization and cleanness. Since you mentioned colors and styles, I'll go with Se.

3. That's introverted thinking and extroverted feeling, though I could see a Ti Dom having strong opinions.

4. Intuitive, maybe dominant intuition.

5. Not type related. 

So, here are some possibilities for you: INFJ, ENFJ, ISTP.


----------



## kitchensink

So since the last person didn't leave any things, I'll just type the last person again. 1 sounds like Fe for sure. 2... maybe Se? Sounds like Se. 3-Probably Fe again because it sounds like you can see multiple perspectives easily. 4-Maybe Ni or Ti. 5- Sounds like Fe again. Based on your responses, you sound XNFJ to me. Probably INFJ but maybe ENFJ with low E?

1) Very in tune with emotions, and things make me cry pretty easily. If I hear something emotionally charged at church/university, or if I watch a sad movie, or if something hard is going on right now, then I usually get emotionally overwhelmed. For a guy, I am definitely more in touch with feelings than usual but try to view it as a strength rather than something to be ashamed about. 

2) I love music. Used to play the guitar/ukulele, but these days, mostly I listen to music. Favorite bands are twenty one pilots and Hozier because of the raw emotion expressed in them. They make such beautiful songs. It always interests me to know about other people's favorite music and bands because I feel like it tells a lot about people.

3) I am an English major intending to get an MFA/PhD. in Creative Writing. Mostly I write poetry, especially slam poetry. I love the raw emotion in it and the rhythm. It is also a good outlet for expressing emotions. My minor is in Art History (#mostuselessmajor/minoroftheyear) and that is definitely a passion of mine, especially post-impressionism, abstract expressionism, and Northern Baroque (plus Caravaggio because... *Caravaggio*).

4) I am pretty spiritual and try to have a personal understanding of what my religion means to me and why I follow it. It is really easy, though, for me to feel guilty when it comes to religion and I fixate a lot on being a "good" person and repenting. Otherwise, though, it does give my life a lot of meaning.

5) People matter a lot to me, and I care a lot about others in my life. I try really hard to get people to like me because when I was fourteen-ish, I moved and was left without any friends, which caused me to develop social anxiety and become more of a "pleaser" person. People can guilt trip me very easily, and if it makes someone happy if I do something, I will do it to make them happy/so that they will like me. So it's not entirely altruistic in that I like making people happy, but there's definitely a "please don't leave me" aspect in lots of things I do for people. They don't really pick up on that, though.


----------



## Silent Theory

@kitchensink Lots and lots of Fe. Based on this post alone, you are Fe-dom so therefore, EsFJ would be your typing. Simply going off your taste in music and art, I would say ENFJ.

Please skip me.


----------



## KillinIt

@Lumosaria I shall skip you as you wish 

1. I'm great at seeing things from different perspectives and seeing the big picture (and recognising when I'm looking too much at the big picture and ignoring the smaller, more intimate picture!). Although I don't have strong opinions about lots of things because of this it does however mean I am capable of getting on with a wide variety of people.

2. I am about 80% the last book/film/tv show i read/saw. I pick things up, when I read or watch and I really imagine myself as the character in their world (what would they be feeling, thinking, seeing) and have a tendency to channel aspects of people or characters. Because of this I feel I lack identity in myself (if you asked me what sort of person I am, I might have a difficult time because I know how changeable and 'sponge-like' I can be)

3. I have a love of all things beautiful on admittedly, a shallow level and in art especially, I value skill and craftsmanship over concept and idea. I like pretty things for being pretty, it's caused me a lot of trouble in art and english classes at school because I often choose to take art and writing at face value. However in conversation I'm quite the opposite and 'read between the lines', picking up on subtle cues on peoples speech and behaviour.

4. My leadership style takes a personal approach . Rather than address a group as a whole and leave it at that, I prefer to talk one on one to individuals to get their true opinions and ideas.

5. I am both very comfortable with emotion and very rational about it at the same time. Recently in a tough time I watched how both of my parents handled the situation and one parent is very very emotional and the other over rationalises to the point of shutting emotions out. As I grew up I learned through watching my parents and those close to me (I guess that's almost a 6th point here) and saw how their processes affected them in good ways and bad ways and learned from that and have come to embrace both the strongly emotional and highly rational sides -although the emotional side took more work to get comfortable with as I once saw it as a sign of weakness- and my ability to use and accept both is something I'm proud of.


----------



## RaisinKG

1. Ne
2. Ti-Fe
3. P
4. Introverted Judging
5. Probably Fi
xNxP


----------



## Because_why_not

Flo didn't give one so I will (apologies if ninja happens)

1) I want to run for president and take over the World.

2) People say I'm xenophobic but I know they are just ignorant. I just don't like people taking the jobs of people who were born in my great country. As I said, I'm not xenophobic though and I know the Latinos love me.

3) I've built my own fortune, and lost it, and built it again and lost it again... now I have a fortune! I'm an excellent businessman. 

4) I hate Rosie O'Donnell.

5) I actually have many followers. I just tell them what I know they want to hear. I'm definitely a people-person.

I think I might be an INFP....


----------



## RaisinKG

1. lol Ni
2. Lol Fe
3. Lol Ti
4. Lol Se
5. Lol Fe

1. Deadpan Snarker
2. Mistaken as lawful neutral when I'm actually True Neutral
3. Gives off a positive, easing prescence. Comes across as adorable.
4. Prefers to play with people rather than actually compete seriously.
5. Outwardly expressive (lol it appears i was wrong with the whole blank face monotone thing), chaotic, and a bit of a mess. Inside, completely calm and composed.


----------



## keinalu

1. Ne
2. Si or Fe
3. Fi
4. Ne
5. Fi (Ji) + Ne (Pe) Combo

1. I try to compensate me "being out of this world" with generally unhealthy, strong sensory behaviours. I smoke, eats fatty/spicy foods and try to "feel something" while at it.

2. My interaction with people is a weird thought cycle most of the time. I never think "Do I like this person?" I'm too woried about whether I'm saying something appropriate, looking okay or gesticulating too wildly to do that.

3. I really, really enjoy public speaking. It also makes me very, very nervous even after it being a regular part of my job for months.

4. I sometimes have my "expressive phases" especially when I'm said or experiencing other negative emotions in which I am able to articulate and express myself much better than normally. When they go away, I'm kind of amazed about what I've created and have a complete writer's block until another depressive moment comes along.

5. I count the hours that I've left to sleep when I go to bed. I count how much money I can spend in one day and keep an eye on this constantly. I basically count everything because when I don't do that, the uncertainty makes me nervous.


----------



## kitchensink

1- Sounds like Se. 2-Sounds like Fi. 30 Hm. Depends on why you like it. If it makes you nervous, maybe Fi 4- I'm not super sure here but am going to go with Ni. 5-Te? Overall, you sound like an ISFP or INFP. Leaning a little more towards ISFP but it really could be either


1- When I turned 18, I made a bucket list of things I want to do before I die. It has 100 items. Things that are already done are "go to a twenty one pilots concert" and "learn calligraphy." The ones I am most looking forward to attempting are see a production at The Globe, tour The Van Gogh Museum in Amsterdam, and do an Iron Man.

2-I easily get overstimulated by sensory things, like if it's too loud or too much movement. It makes me nervous. Mostly, I try to avoid crowds to avoid panic attack.

3- I get depressed really easily and have since I was about 13. Before 13, no depression but afterwards, I started getting really bad depression and social anxiety (lots of panic attacks). Haven't been able to kick it, though there are good days.

4- I stress eat. You can tell when I'm going through a depressive phase because I eat a lot of chocolate and isolate myself. Unless I'm severely depressed/suicidal... that happened in May and I dropped like 12 lbs and kind of stopped eating. Still haven't gained it back.

5- For some reason, I have a really young/naive vibe. Lots of people think I am 14-ish when I am actually 19 (the profile age is wrong, I'm aware of that). Strangers ask me a lot "what grade are you in this year?" and I'm always like "...um, I'm in college." Not sure what it is, but it doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## ai.tran.75

kitchensink said:


> 1- When I turned 18, I made a bucket list of things I want to do before I die. It has 100 items. Things that are already done are "go to a twenty one pilots concert" and "learn calligraphy." The ones I am most looking forward to attempting are see a production at The Globe, tour The Van Gogh Museum in Amsterdam, and do an Iron Man.
> 
> 2-I easily get overstimulated by sensory things, like if it's too loud or too much movement. It makes me nervous. Mostly, I try to avoid crowds to avoid panic attack.
> 
> 3- I get depressed really easily and have since I was about 13. Before 13, no depression but afterwards, I started getting really bad depression and social anxiety (lots of panic attacks). Haven't been able to kick it, though there are good days.
> 
> 4- I stress eat. You can tell when I'm going through a depressive phase because I eat a lot of chocolate and isolate myself. Unless I'm severely depressed/suicidal... that happened in May and I dropped like 12 lbs and kind of stopped eating. Still haven't gained it back.
> 
> 5- For some reason, I have a really young/naive vibe. Lots of people think I am 14-ish when I am actually 19 (the profile age is wrong, I'm aware of that). Strangers ask me a lot "what grade are you in this year?" and I'm always like "...um, I'm in college." Not sure what it is, but it doesn't bother me that much.


1. Not type related, but I'll go with Ne since the list has a lot of variety
2. Introvert 
3. Not type related 
4. Sensing 
5. Not type related


You have a tendency to mention the past a lot And your fear of crowd and loud noises makes me think high use of Si 
I'm guessing isfj - not enough information provided though 

---------------------------------------------------
Type my best friend 

1. Everything comes easy to her and she rarely ever panic- she finds it useless and ridiculous when she hear other people panicking 
2. She's extremely book smart - as in she rarely ever study in college and pretty much go out every week in medical school . However she's not a slacker- she understands her limit quite well and often say that she can see the big picture visualize what she wants - and know she can get there , just she doesn't care much for executing a plan 
3. When obsessed with something or a subject matter she will go through weeks of learning and reSearching everything there is about that topic. The moment she gets bored she can drop her interest quite easily 
4. Doesn't really understand romance or the concept of being in love and finds it funny or odd that other people long for it . However she does love deeply and isn't fearful of showing her emotion towards close friends and family members. 
5. Feels like an introvert bc she doesn't feel comfortable around crowd of people or strangers and often time tells me she has to mask an image for her patients . However - she gain energy through external sources like going out , testing out her ideas ,creating crafts or arts or hanging with close friends + family members 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ECM

ai.tran.75 said:


> ---------------------------------------------------
> Type my best friend
> 
> 1. Everything comes easy to her and she rarely ever panic- she finds it useless and ridiculous when she hear other people panicking
> 2. She's extremely book smart - as in she rarely ever study in college and pretty much go out every week in medical school . However she's not a slacker- she understands her limit quite well and often say that she can see the big picture visualize what she wants - and know she can get there , just she doesn't care much for executing a plan
> 3. When obsessed with something or a subject matter she will go through weeks of learning and reSearching everything there is about that topic. The moment she gets bored she can drop her interest quite easily
> 4. Doesn't really understand romance or the concept of being in love and finds it funny or odd that other people long for it . However she does love deeply and isn't fearful of showing her emotion towards close friends and family members.
> 5. Feels like an introvert bc she doesn't feel comfortable around crowd of people or strangers and often time tells me she has to mask an image for her patients . However - she gain energy through external sources like going out , testing out her ideas ,creating crafts or arts or hanging with close friends + family members



INTP


1. Im kinda quirky (If the username didn't entail), and a very "self aware" type of quirky at that. 

2. I either get obsessed with subjects or not really interested at all, and with my interests I wish to master, to achieve a great talent in, for that talent to be recognised and to teach others. 

3. I feel easily misunderstood at times, it's easy for me to look like an idiot or naive where in reality I think deeply about a lot of things. 

4. In conversation, im full of mannerisms, when im speaking I get a mental roadblock as im trying to adequately articulate myself but I know what it is im "trying" to say. 

5. Im often daydreaming or so engrossed that I loose all sense of time, I don't even know what day it is half the time.


----------



## Morn

^Unsure, other than this person is definitely an intuitive. ENFP possibly?






Me:
1. I feel disconnected from the world and people around me, humanity is different and distant.

2. To everything I do especially in work, I am thinking about the implications it will have for me and whether it fits into what I want to happen. I am determined to be in control of what will happen, to not leave it to chance but to have it reflect what I want. I become anxious if I feel I am not in control of this, or if I feel I am missing certain things I could use to my advantage. 

3. I struggle to communicate, I find it very difficult/uninteresting to talk about peoples emotions or their day to day lives and events. And in a conversation I need time to absorb and respond. By the time that's happened they're talking about something else. Hence usually I stay rather quite. Though I genuinely care for people, I find it very difficult to relate to most people.

4. I am living in a dying civilisation. An economic system that is built on an idea of infinite growth, on a very finite world. One that is dependant on nature and the ecology around it, yet is consuming and killing the very things it requires. This model of existence clearly has no future, and I am so astounded that everyone around me appears to oblivious to this. People just carry on with their day to day activities, unaware of the peril and limited life of this society. This world is screwed up and everyone with a plan to do something about it is ignored. 
I mention this because it greatly concerns me. If you've ever seen the movie 12 Monkeys, I often feel like James Cole. That I'm walking around aware of an on coming doom, that I can't do anything about because nobody will listen to anyone talking about it.

5. I tend to be impatient. Determined to finish a day with everything I intended to achieve. I dislike specific instructions, I want to do it my way. If I don't agree with it on the merits of it being a good idea and plan, I don't care who you are I won't do it. I'm determined to do great work and to build a good reputation for myself, yet on the other hand the only authority I respect is reason.


----------



## Marshy

Intj. Maybe INFJ or ISTJ.But mostly I can see that you are intuitive. Not quite sure about Fe vs Te though. You may find it difficult to talk about others emotions but I'm not entirely sure how sensible you are being when you say uninteresting though, or exactly what you mean by it. Hence why I say INFJ or INTJ. Or maybe XXXX would be better.
I like to see myself as "distant" to societal standards and even view myself "seperately" to humanity but often fail to realize that that is actually indeed a common thought and I am no different than the rest. In a sense everyone is the same, just little people grinding out goals they set themselves that take years to achieve. When they finally reflect on their lives they realize how much regret their lives are filled with their goal setting and the way they lived life. They may reflect on their lives and pass on the mistakes they've made to their offspring as some sort of insight/wisdom that they would ideally listen to, but it never ends up working.This always happens, with every human born. No matter how successful you are your life reflection will always be afflicted with regret. The next generation almost always follows the same sense of failure plagued by the first generation, and then you have a cyclic system of the same thing happening over and over again.
But wait!
Eventually, there is an "outlier"
One out of 7 billion people fall into this category
Eventually... a MARSHY is born. This "breed" of people are quite possibly the only exception to the perpetual series that plagues humanity. They are the highest beings ever imaginable by the most complex minds.
Oh wait...
refer to my first statement.

I'm also a huge troll (if i have downtime)on random groups such as blogs social media forums etc. Usually its unprovoked and random. Dont ask me why, I dont know why its fun though
Oh I dont feel like doing 3 more of these things. So ill leave you to guess the rest :tongue:


----------



## Morn

Marshy14 said:


> Intj. Maybe INFJ or ISTJ.But mostly I can see that you are intuitive. Not quite sure about Fe vs Te though. You may find it difficult to talk about others emotions but I'm not entirely sure how sensible you are being when you say uninteresting though, or exactly what you mean by it. Hence why I say INFJ or INTJ. Or maybe XXXX would be better.


Pretty sure I'm not a feeler, I always favour what is reasonable. I do not much enjoy talking about emotions as I struggle to know how to respond to them, other than to suggest solutions on how to resolve the situation. I'm aware of my own emotions quite well, but I tend to approach them in the same way. Ie 'I'm upset about x, so logically if I do y, it will mean I will stop feeling x'. 




> I like to see myself as "distant" to societal standards and even view myself "seperately" to humanity but often fail to realize that that is actually indeed a common thought and I am no different than the rest. In a sense everyone is the same, just little people grinding out goals they set themselves that take years to achieve. When they finally reflect on their lives they realize how much regret their lives are filled with their goal setting and the way they lived life. They may reflect on their lives and pass on the mistakes they've made to their offspring as some sort of insight/wisdom that they would ideally listen to, but it never ends up working.This always happens, with every human born. No matter how successful you are your life reflection will always be afflicted with regret. The next generation almost always follows the same sense of failure plagued by the first generation, and then you have a cyclic system of the same thing happening over and over again.


Actually, I don't feel much in the way of regret. I don't see the point, you can not change what you've done and what you are right now is fixed, you can only control where you are going. If anything I tend to have a sense of regret for the future and what we are failing to do right now to change the future for the better.



> I'm also a huge troll (if i have downtime)on random groups such as blogs social media forums etc. Usually its unprovoked and random. Dont ask me why, I dont know why its fun though
> Oh I dont feel like doing 3 more of these things. So ill leave you to guess the rest :tongue:


You're very goofy and likely a thinker with Ne. :tongue: INTP or ENTP.






Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. One of those scenes in cinema that sticks in my mind is the scene in Citizen Kane where Kane is in a hall full of mirrors. His reflection can be seen in each mirror; one Kane for each person who knew him. Each person who knew Kane had a different conception of him, and yet Kane was still his own person with his own complex private life separate from theirs. I hold onto the image of a room full of mirrors as an allegory for one's own identity; our identities are shadows cast on the wall by the shapes our minds take.



On a side note, I particularly enjoyed this entry by Soul Kitchen. And in a similar vein one of my favourite scenes in a movie is the opening titles of North by Northwest. Herrmann's fantastic music does a grand job of capturing the appealing chaotic and vibrant experience of a New York street. But we first see the street reflected back to us in the geometry and glass of modern architecture. It's making the statement that our conception of order in the world is illusionary, we are overlaying a sense of order that really isn't there. That this is a spy movie brings another dimension to this. It makes a point about politics and foreigns relations being far more messy and chaotic than what is actually visible from the surface. The glass curtain wall of the modernist architecture is symbolic of the distortion of the collective consciousness we all view the world through.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Morn Thank you for complimenting my analysis, as well as contributing your own analysis of cinema. I still haven't seen North by Northwest yet, but the symbolism of its opening and the discovery that it's a Hitchcock film are reasons enough for me to want to watch it the next chance I can. The seemingly orderly procession of cars rolling on the street is merely a bird's eye view; what one would see if one weren't in the thick of it themselves. It's interesting how Hitchcock - the very director of this word - is shut out of a bus in a universe of his world. Possible symbolism of how people conceive of a god-like being as this centre of everything, and then shut this god-like being out of our daily lives? Maybe I'm overthinking that detail.



Morn said:


> Me:
> 1. I feel disconnected from the world and people around me, humanity is different and distant.
> 
> 2. To everything I do especially in work, I am thinking about the implications it will have for me and whether it fits into what I want to happen. I am determined to be in control of what will happen, to not leave it to chance but to have it reflect what I want. I become anxious if I feel I am not in control of this, or if I feel I am missing certain things I could use to my advantage.
> 
> 3. I struggle to communicate, I find it very difficult/uninteresting to talk about peoples emotions or their day to day lives and events. And in a conversation I need time to absorb and respond. By the time that's happened they're talking about something else. Hence usually I stay rather quite. Though I genuinely care for people, I find it very difficult to relate to most people.
> 
> 4. I am living in a dying civilisation. An economic system that is built on an idea of infinite growth, on a very finite world. One that is dependant on nature and the ecology around it, yet is consuming and killing the very things it requires. This model of existence clearly has no future, and I am so astounded that everyone around me appears to oblivious to this. People just carry on with their day to day activities, unaware of the peril and limited life of this society. This world is screwed up and everyone with a plan to do something about it is ignored.
> I mention this because it greatly concerns me. If you've ever seen the movie 12 Monkeys, I often feel like James Cole. That I'm walking around aware of an on coming doom, that I can't do anything about because nobody will listen to anyone talking about it.
> 
> 5. I tend to be impatient. Determined to finish a day with everything I intended to achieve. I dislike specific instructions, I want to do it my way. If I don't agree with it on the merits of it being a good idea and plan, I don't care who you are I won't do it. I'm determined to do great work and to build a good reputation for myself, yet on the other hand the only authority I respect is reason.


1. Low Feeling.
2. Ni and Te; using Te to realise Ni's conceptions.
3. The difficulty in communication isn't necessarily related to type, but the other details here are more revealing. Your difficulty in relating to people and lack of interest in their emotions and daily lives again points to a low Feeling function, and that you need to absorb things that have been said and work out their implications internally points to you being an introvert - and likely an Ni dom.
4. I have yet to see 12 Monkeys, but I share your concern of feeling like a voice crying out in the wilderness. People are so caught up in maintaining happiness that they put happiness at the expense of having a stable and prosperous future; as though people were certain that the future will be stable and prosperous anyway regardless of what you do if you just "think positively". Overpopulation means that there are more consumers on this planet than there are resources to satisfy this consumption, and many have to go without just to satisfy the needs of mega consumers in the Western world - our species would consume three times the number of resources on this planet if everyone had the same idealised lifestyles enjoyed in the West(TM). And yet people still insist on procreation even when the facts make it clear that this planet cannot handle another human being, simply because they don't question the possibility of happiness without the nuclear family. Science and technology are somehow seen as the solutions to all our problems if people just throw money at those problems, thinking that science is a magic wand that makes all our problems go away rather than being only beneficial when used in responsible hands - not to mention that those innovations on such sites as I F**king Love Science are too expensive to be implemented on a large scale. Anyway, our venting over humanity blindly walking over the blink of oblivion asides, this isn't really conclusive in and of itself as to what type you are.
5. Ni and Te; Te for the focus on accomplishments and having an effective plan, and Ni for holding your conceptions of how things ought to be on a higher pedestal than everything else.

You're quite clearly an INTJ.

1. I miss the fellowship of organised religion; the sense that people are equal, and the desire to connect with someone simply because they believe the right god out of many possible other gods. But believing in a religion requires reconciling the internal contradictions of religious dogma, and valuing a perspective or value based on an ideological standard rather than on its own merits and by its own internal logic. Cognitive dissonance is worse to me than loneliness.
2. I find the question of whether or not there is a god meaningless, since "god" is not something that's been clearly defined. Besides, if there were a deity or divine entity of some sort at work, it would be too imperceptible for people to be able to have a relationship with that deity.
3. For me, it's important to know the limits of my own knowledge and let that reflect in the opinions I reach. Thinking that gay marriage is acceptable is one thing, since this requires little political education, but my limited political education means that I don't fully understand the conflict between Israel and Palestine beyond the basic understanding that trying to find a bad guy doesn't get to the bottom of understanding the situation. It takes more intellectual honesty to simply admit that one isn't informed enough to reach an opinion about something than it does to come to an elaborate and staunch opinion on a topic one has a limited knowledge about.
4. Debates are more constructive for me when it's about discussing the principles the participants have behind their opinions, and working out why we value the opinions we value and how we came to our opinions. The focus is less on "who's right" when I debate, and more on defining thought processes that occur.
5. Sometimes I confuse my value judgements for universal truths, where I view my values as being true for everyone. This can sometimes make me self-righteous when I seek to moralise to people for "falling astray", and I have to make an effort to put my foot in my mouth and shut up because this only serves to irritate people rather than enlighten them.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

I'd like to keep this thread going, so please skip me. Just write five things about yourself.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Jane Lane said:


> 1. I can write feelings and opinions better than say them out loud. It never sounds as good even if I get my point across.
> 
> 2. I jump from one thought to another quickly.
> 
> 3. I started to take things more personally as I hit my teen years.As a kid I was more like to think why. Why did that girl punch me on the playground ? That did happen but I was less offended and more trying to understand. Now I am more easily hurt or offended but I try no to be.
> 
> 4. I more opinionated when I'm around people I'm comfortable .
> 
> 5 . The easiest thing for me to do to compare and contrast one thing to another even if it only makes sense to me.
> 
> I'm not convinced of my type so I'm open to a different idea .


1. Introversion 
2. Ne
3. Strong feeling
4. Not type related 
5. Not type related 

I see a use of Ne and strong feeling - however there isn't enough information for me to make a conclusion - I'm guessing infp according to this post 

---------------------------------------------------
Type this woman that happens to annoy the hell out of me 

1. She has a tendency to preach or try to teach or correct a person on how to do things unintentionally - for example - when she came over to my house she can't stop trying to tell me where to sit and continuously bug my mom in the kitchen and try to teach her how to cook( regardless the fact that my mother is a better cook and know what she's doing ) 
2. She tend to give compliments with criticism - and would start complimenting herself or compare herself into a situation if somebody was to compliment or talk good about somebody 
3. She enjoys helping others and love offering advice . She's extremely opinionated and can rub certain people the wrong way whereas others enjoy her blunt persona and dedicated personality 
4. She's not afraid to admit her flaws 
5. She enjoys expensive jewelry and clothing and doesn't mind splurging on it . She's also quite generous with money towards her friends and family members - it's rare for her to be stingy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen

ai.tran.75 said:


> Type this woman that happens to annoy the hell out of me
> 
> 1. She has a tendency to preach or try to teach or correct a person on how to do things unintentionally - for example - when she came over to my house she can't stop trying to tell me where to sit and continuously bug my mom in the kitchen and try to teach her how to cook( regardless the fact that my mother is a better cook and know what she's doing )
> 2. She tend to give compliments with criticism - and would start complimenting herself or compare herself into a situation if somebody was to compliment or talk good about somebody
> 3. She enjoys helping others and love offering advice . She's extremely opinionated and can rub certain people the wrong way whereas others enjoy her blunt persona and dedicated personality
> 4. She's not afraid to admit her flaws
> 5. She enjoys expensive jewelry and clothing and doesn't mind splurging on it . She's also quite generous with money towards her friends and family members - it's rare for her to be stingy


1. Si paired with a prominent Je function? Si does put a lot of emphasis on the tried-and-true method of doing things based on its own subjective experiences, and it's Je that's pushing for these methods to be used more widely.
2. Sounds more like ego-stroking to me.
3. Any type can be strongly opinionated, but there seems to be a pragmatic angle to her being outspoken on opinions in this case. Here, it's less about being outspoken for the sake of debate in order to have one's perspective challenged, and more on "knowing" what's best for others. I'm inclined to say Te.
4. Self-awareness, I suppose - I guess the emphasis here is on how open she is with admitting her flaws.
5. Handling money is a skill anyone can pick up on. Nevertheless, I get the impression she places value in life on material well being.

I'm going to type her as an ESTJ. Dominant Te in making external critical judgements towards everyone, and Si with the tried-and-tested methods and in associating fulfilment with material well being.

This is pretty much a list of opinions that I have. I'm not asking you to agree with those opinions; they're more out there so you can see my thought processes and use them for typing me.

1. The problem as I see it with politics is that people use individuals in power as a symbol of ideas, even though an idea is something that exists on its own basis regardless of who perpetuates that idea. I see it a lot with US politics in particular, where a large part of why people are voting for Trump is because of the cult of personality he develops around himself. The person Trump is and what his opinions are fill the picture, and the ideology of the Republican party plays second fiddle to that. Then I remind myself that, throughout history, people have always symbolised those in power as symbols of the ideas they promote, and it makes me wonder if it's all human nature to want a leader of the pack to follow behind.
2. It's irritating how people think "she'll be right" as though positive thinking alone were enough to make everything work out fine. Being optimistic about the future does nothing to change what the future will be, unless that optimism is backed up with solutions to those problems that could be faced in the future.
3. I had an argument with a street preacher who approached me about whether or not I'd go to heaven. He could not prove that his god was the right god whereas the other gods from other religions were not, and he said that I would only know if this god was the true god if I searched for this god with my heart. The burden of proof was on him because he was the one making the claim, and I'm not the one with something to prove. He couldn't see the logic of this, and instead twisted things to make it seem like I was the close-minded one. I saw no use in continuing the debate since we weren't following the same principles of thought.
4. I saw a plant growing from a crack in a pavement and concluded that life was tenacious, and that all of our efforts to reshape the environment to our will are inconsequential in the long run, as nature seems to have a way of reclaiming its own. I view nature as an abstract whole with every organism being part of a system larger than any individual organism. This world cannot be truly subjugated by one species.
5. I'm an antinatalist because I question whether it's ethical or rational to bring another human being into this world. There are enough consumers of the world's resources as it is without another consumer stretching the net; although nature may find a way to adapt and reinvent itself to the changes we've incurred, nature won't pity us when we're gone since we don't give back as much as we take from nature like the bees do, since bees are instrumental in pollination. It's like sawing off the tree branch we stand on; the tree will live without the branch, but when we fall we're the ones who suffer. In addition, I also view life for even the happiest human being as a life that inevitably contains tragedy, and that's to say nothing of the lives of many other hapless souls that have ever lived or will lived. I don't know if I can be indirectly responsible for someone living a life of disability, depression, crime, or poverty.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Soul Kitchen said:


> This is pretty much a list of opinions that I have. I'm not asking you to agree with those opinions; they're more out there so you can see my thought processes and use them for typing me.
> 
> 1. The problem as I see it with politics is that people use individuals in power as a symbol of ideas, even though an idea is something that exists on its own basis regardless of who perpetuates that idea. I see it a lot with US politics in particular, where a large part of why people are voting for Trump is because of the cult of personality he develops around himself. The person Trump is and what his opinions are fill the picture, and the ideology of the Republican party plays second fiddle to that. Then I remind myself that, throughout history, people have always symbolised those in power as symbols of the ideas they promote, and it makes me wonder if it's all human nature to want a leader of the pack to follow behind.
> 2. It's irritating how people think "she'll be right" as though positive thinking alone were enough to make everything work out fine. Being optimistic about the future does nothing to change what the future will be, unless that optimism is backed up with solutions to those problems that could be faced in the future.
> 3. I had an argument with a street preacher who approached me about whether or not I'd go to heaven. He could not prove that his god was the right god whereas the other gods from other religions were not, and he said that I would only know if this god was the true god if I searched for this god with my heart. The burden of proof was on him because he was the one making the claim, and I'm not the one with something to prove. He couldn't see the logic of this, and instead twisted things to make it seem like I was the close-minded one. I saw no use in continuing the debate since we weren't following the same principles of thought.
> 4. I saw a plant growing from a crack in a pavement and concluded that life was tenacious, and that all of our efforts to reshape the environment to our will are inconsequential in the long run, as nature seems to have a way of reclaiming its own. I view nature as an abstract whole with every organism being part of a system larger than any individual organism. This world cannot be truly subjugated by one species.
> 5. I'm an antinatalist because I question whether it's ethical or rational to bring another human being into this world. There are enough consumers of the world's resources as it is without another consumer stretching the net; although nature may find a way to adapt and reinvent itself to the changes we've incurred, nature won't pity us when we're gone since we don't give back as much as we take from nature like the bees do, since bees are instrumental in pollination. It's like sawing off the tree branch we stand on; the tree will live without the branch, but when we fall we're the ones who suffer. In addition, I also view life for even the happiest human being as a life that inevitably contains tragedy, and that's to say nothing of the lives of many other hapless souls that have ever lived or will lived. I don't know if I can be indirectly responsible for someone living a life of disability, depression, crime, or poverty.


1. Ti- Ne /, mainly because you are breaking down a problem to be solved
2. Ti - you need facts for back up 
3. Ne- and the sentence of "I saw no use in continuing the debate since we weren't following the same principles of thought." Makes me think fi - still water runs deep- you understand and see your view differently and that's good enough - you don't need to waste time or energy on changing his mind 
4. Very Ne-'one idea connects to another 
5. Ne- Ti

I know you're not completely convinced with your typing of entp / but your post uses a great amount of Ne and Ti . Your emotions and view towards ethics suggest stronger emotions/ which still lead me to the typing of entp - if not a close second would be enfp- since Ti and Fi are sometimes similar depending on whether the problem is rooted from values or logic - but seeing the lack of te usage and massive amount of Ti I would still say entp 
--------------------------------------------------
Type my cousin

1. Has always been future oriented- since a young age . Moved out on his own at 18 and bought and house and car for his parents by 22. He mentioned that as a child/teenage year he tries to live up to his fathers expectations but after his late 20s he realized he couldn't follow through that footstep and decided to look for who he is internally
2. Is quite friendly and talkative with those around him and is never shy - however he sends off a strong cold and independent vibe towards others . Despite the fact that he's quite friendly, he enjoys his solitary time quite much and gain more energy alone or in one on one situation than others . With all that said- he actually cares deeply for others and enjoys it when love ones show affection or ask him to help them out . He always wiling to offer an open arm for family . 
3. Have always been honest and value the truth. He hates people who lie or exaggerate and have no respect for them. We once got into a conversation about an individual who fibs a lot but has pure and good intention - and how there's a fine line between fibbing and lying /he tells me he just can't see it that way bc a lie is a lie . 
4. Extremely clean ,neat and organized - like his things to be in order , however he couldn't care much if other people were to be messy . Also despite his organization - he is also very artistic and elegant in the way he dress- decorate 
5. Once he decided or say he will do something - he does it without regretting or looking back . He's more focus on the future and it's well being. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimchi

I would say he's INTJ.

I want to try something different. Instead of describing myself, I'll talk about things I think a lot about.

1) When I drive my car, I always think at how we humans ruined this world. I try to imagine the world without asphalt and cement. I imagine how green it could have been. We could have been free, like all the other animals, but we caged ourselves in this ill society.

2) I always doubt me. I have a hard time taking decisions. I'm always scared because I think I may regret the decision later on, so I just try to leave all the roads open.

3) I don't understand why people are so lame. If they see a foreigner they mistreat him. If they see a skinny dude they'll bully him. If they see a fat dude they'll laugh. They're ALWAYS lame. I was a kind kid, but growing up I realized that people are a disgrace to this world.

4) I like the concept of books, but I don't like reading them. I'm actracted to intellectual and esoteric things, but I tend to reject them. I also feel like I'm not really creative. During my childhood I drawed a lot but I just copied my favourite manga heroes. I play a lot of music instruments and I'm good at it, but I only play the songs I like, without inventing anything. I love playing the music that feels good to me.

5) I hate being such a paranoid pessimist. When people laugh I always assume they're mocking me. I know it's ridiculous. I may be bizarre but I ain't a clown. I'm always scared of the possible consequences to my actions.


----------



## Eset

> 1) When I drive my car, I always think at how we humans ruined this world. I try to imagine the world without asphalt and cement. I imagine how green it could have been. We could have been free, like all the other animals, but we caged ourselves in this ill society.


*Fi.*



> 2) I always doubt me. I have a hard time taking decisions. I'm always scared because I think I may regret the decision later on, so I just try to leave all the roads open.


*Ne.*



> 3) I don't understand why people are so lame. If they see a foreigner they mistreat him. If they see a skinny dude they'll bully him. If they see a fat dude they'll laugh. They're ALWAYS lame. I was a kind kid, but growing up I realized that people are a disgrace to this world.


*Fi.*



> 4) I like the concept of books, but I don't like reading them. I'm actracted to intellectual and esoteric things, but I tend to reject them. I also feel like I'm not really creative. During my childhood I drawed a lot but I just copied my favourite manga heroes. I play a lot of music instruments and I'm good at it, but I only play the songs I like, without inventing anything. I love playing the music that feels good to me.


*Ne, lack of Te.*



> 5) I hate being such a paranoid pessimist. When people laugh I always assume they're mocking me. I know it's ridiculous. I may be bizarre but I ain't a clown. I'm always scared of the possible consequences to my actions.


*Fi.*

Conclusion: INFP from the information you presented.

1. I'm all about the easy life, not interested in over working myself for the sake of luxuries.

2. I find the above poster's (Dothraki) statements on point 1, 3, 5: amusing and somewhat cringey.

3. I rarely express my concern, pain and vulnerability to others.

4. Ironically I'm generally a helpful person if I like it or not.

5. I find comfort in idealizing/romanticizing on ill-minded subjects.


----------



## Jane Lane

ENFP ? Maybe 

1 I feel like an introvert but I can't go too long without some kind of human contact. Yet I do feel drained by lengthy interaction with people.

2. I can feel the emotional tone of a room I have just entered(tension for example)

3. I'm never sure how to answer if I am more future,present or past oriented, it changes.

4.I don't care much for small gatherings unless I feel comfortable with the individuals . I don't mind crowds as long as it's something I enjoy( a concert or amusement park)

5. I don't do as well in situations I haven't been in before.I get better with repetition .


----------



## kitchensink

1-Probably still an introvert. 2-Fe? 3-P 4-I 5-Oh this could be J, then. Also S.

ISFX, sounds like.

1) This is kind of relevant since I've been working on it at my job: apparently I have rock-bottom self-esteem and am preoccupied with thinking I am "different" (in a bad way) and not measuring up in comparison to co-workers (or people in general) when I am quite normal. 

2) I am really easily influenced with people who I get close to. Like I'll pick up little habits from my roommates and realize that I'm repeating a phrase that they do or adopting their temperament. 

3) Usually, I tend to notice little details but can be completely oblivious to the big picture. 

4) I am really preoccupied with "right" and "wrong" and making sure I don't do things in a way that would be perceived as wrong. 

5) Apparently, my Patronus is a dolphin.


----------



## goldthysanura

I would say ISFP! 4) points to Fi as a dominant function, morals are clearly very important to you. I could see INFP too. 1) Makes me think you might be an Enneagram type 4. 

1) It makes me happy when people listen to each other and get along. 

2) When I was a kid I made a spreadsheet about how to have conversations with people because I felt so socially awkward.

3) I don't usually feel emotions viscerally, it's like they're underneath the surface but I can't usually get to the point where I express them physically. My moods change a lot and I'm sensitive to my own thoughts and to the people I care about, but I don't often for example, cry or feel a surge of happiness. I look at my feelings so I understand them, and I know that they determine a lot of my actions and words, but my emotional life is subtle in some ways. 

4) I sometimes feel caught in the conflict between people's inner and outer worlds. People have so much going on inside them, while at the same time, the whole human world and the societies people live in are so complex. It's like, if you look at the whole universe it has a story and you could lose yourself in observing it, but at the same time, you could feel the same way about cells under a microscope. It's just the same with people, I could have a conversation with somebody and get lost in the things they say or I could read the news and get lost in its stories. People can be kind in their own lives, but still be part of large human problems without realizing it. I know that that's just the way things are but it amazes me.

5) I like the idea of a journey that changes you, where you take off in some direction without knowing quite what's going to happen, and you face obstacles, danger, and come to understand new things, and meet new people. it can be a physical journey but it doesn't have to be.

just for fun type my enneagram too! (you don't have to though.)


----------



## Jane Lane

I want so say there is a lot of Fe there maybe ENFJ ? Enneagram 2?

1 . I respect individuality but feel some values should be commonplace ( helping others for example)

2. I can make intuitive leaps but I don't always trust them

3.I think of the origins on the universe ( although I don' t settle on a single theory)

4. As I stated before I'm not sure if I a more about the past, present or future but I do compare past experiences with present ones but I don't think all things of the past should be preserved . People should evolve .

5. Maybe not type related but I am not particularly creative or artistic. I more bookish.


----------



## ShadyWolf

You may be an INTP

1. I love to write and if I can't write I feel like I'm losing my marbles. When I feel like I'm losing my marbles, I lose interest in writing and if I try to do it anyway I want to cry. It's a very vicious circle. 

2. I care about people to extreme extents, but if I'm pushed too far I can emotionally demolish them. I'll pick them up until I'm sick of them, then I just leave. 

3. I have many interests in many different fields, yet my longest lasting and most stable interest is writing. I drop and gain other interests very rapidly. 

4. I love individuality and self expression. I am prone to being sad, but if I'm in a healthy mental state, I feel there is beauty within the tears. 

5. I am at times called intimidating. I'm not certain as to why. I feel like I'm a teddy bear. I'm ridiculously cuddly and openly affectionate. I'll hold hands with friends, hug them if they're sad, and I can come across as clingy at times towards specific people. 

-Shayde


----------



## MisterPerfect

ShaydeWolfe said:


> You may be an INTP
> 
> 1. I love to write and if I can't write I feel like I'm losing my marbles. When I feel like I'm losing my marbles, I lose interest in writing and if I try to do it anyway I want to cry. It's a very vicious circle.
> 
> 2. I care about people to extreme extents, but if I'm pushed too far I can emotionally demolish them. I'll pick them up until I'm sick of them, then I just leave.
> 
> 3. I have many interests in many different fields, yet my longest lasting and most stable interest is writing. I drop and gain other interests very rapidly.
> 
> 4. I love individuality and self expression. I am prone to being sad, but if I'm in a healthy mental state, I feel there is beauty within the tears.
> 
> 5. I am at times called intimidating. I'm not certain as to why. I feel like I'm a teddy bear. I'm ridiculously cuddly and openly affectionate. I'll hold hands with friends, hug them if they're sad, and I can come across as clingy at times towards specific people.
> 
> -Shayde


INFJ

1.I have become obsessed with writing and cant connect to people anymore after the crap I been through 
2.I am happy doing the things I need to in order to survive now, but my hobbies mean more then people 
3.I can fake it well now, but I dont like dealing with people anymore but totally comfortable doing so as I just act 
4.I have adapted the idea im wonderful and become apathetic towards others 
5.I still have a few I care about but not as deeply as I cared for people before


----------



## fl4sh

INTJ

1. I value justice more than mercy
2. I never consider personal aspects or feelings when making decisions
3. As long as your argument is backed with logic, I will listen to it, then I will spend time debating it with you
4. I do best in fields where I'm not confined by structure and my creativity can really just flow
5. I have inner parts of myself that I do not show people unless I have deemed them "worthy."


----------



## Soul Kitchen

fl4sh said:


> INTJ
> 
> 1. I value justice more than mercy
> 2. I never consider personal aspects or feelings when making decisions
> 3. As long as your argument is backed with logic, I will listen to it, then I will spend time debating it with you
> 4. I do best in fields where I'm not confined by structure and my creativity can really just flow
> 5. I have inner parts of myself that I do not show people unless I have deemed them "worthy."


1. Thinking, perhaps.
2. Low or non-existent Fi; Thinking.
3. Ti-Ne
4. Perceiving
5. Introvert

INTP fits.

Skip me.


----------



## Jane Lane

I'll do another one. This thread is most interesting .

1. I have a ton of feelings and emotions just beneath the surface but I don't share many of them

2. While I feel many things I feel stronger and more balanced when I am more deatached from them.

3. I love to learn about other cultures , the people and their beliefs,music, food, traditions ect

4. While I can feel overwhelmed by what I feel I am quick to pick up on what seems illogical.I more at was with thinking and reasoning.

5. I can be quick to judge but I may modify or change my opinion when I understand the person or situation better.


----------



## bremen

1.Introverted,may be a thinking type.

2.Thinking type,I can see Fe-Ti in this one

3.Not related to types

4.Thinking type with a good Fi

5.Si-Fi

Definitely Introverted,I can see some Si in your response with an equally good Fi/Fe,and a strong Ti.

Isfj seems a good fit.


----------



## Jane Lane

Your probably right . I am open to change that throws me off sometimes with dominate si . I do however feel comfortable with what I know works .


----------



## ShadyWolf

I'll do one for a character I write

1. I am very strong willed and emotional. I sometimes appear to say things impulsively, but I hate that in myself because it gets me into a ton of shit I don't want to deal with. 

2. I don't really like to talk about my feelings. I'm a guy and it makes me feel weak to expose myself like that. I don't cut anymore but I have attempted suicide numerous times throughout my teen years. I act like an ass hole to push people away from me, because I'm terrified I'll have a negative affect on their lives. 

3. If I love a person, even if they don't love me back, I'll desire to make them happy. I don't want anything in return from them. I just wish I could hold them in my arms and be with them. 

4. If one of my loved ones are in danger, I'd sacrifice my own safety and even my mental stability to save them. No matter how fucking painful it is for me. I'd risk getting myself executed to save my loved ones. 

5. I am more than happy to sit in the woods alone all day playing guitar and singing. I like having my friends close, but I also really need my space. 

-Shayde


----------



## Jane Lane

SFP maybe ISFP

Not me this time but someone close to me.

1. Very good at problem solving and take charge but in a low key way

2. Has good memory for past events .Very detailed.

3.Her office is well organized, knows where everything is

4. Emotional and caring but will only talk about her feelings on her terms( if at all)

5.Very independent and often refuses help but then can resent it when others don't help help her more.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Jane Lane said:


> SFP maybe ISFP
> 
> Not me this time but someone close to me.
> 
> 1. Very good at problem solving and take charge but in a low key way
> 
> 2. Has good memory for past events .Very detailed.
> 
> 3.Her office is well organized, knows where everything is
> 
> 4. Emotional and caring but will only talk about her feelings on her terms( if at all)
> 
> 5.Very independent and often refuses help but then can resent it when others don't help help her more.


1. Judging I'm guessing te
2. Si
3. Te 
4. Fi 
5. Not type related but ill go with low feeling or low Fi 


I'm guessing istj or estj 
-------------------------------------------------
Type my mother 

1. Although messy when tired , she's extremely organized and things always have to be in the right exact place for her. If things are misplaced or if she were to lose something she'll get into a panic attack and think up of crazy scenario - for example she couldn't find her ring or jacket and thought that somebody broke into her apartment to steal it 
2. When angry or mad at someone - she'll start attacking that person love ones or interests . For example - when she's mad at me - she'll start complaining nonstop about the people I love/ admire or criticize a passion/interests of mine . She's highly sensitive and often time misinterpret sarcasm or a soft remark as someone trying to manipulate her . 
3. Loves talking about politics , history and how the world works . Can often time predict the outcome of future politics and enjoy lecturing everyone or sharing her knowledge about to everybody that she meets . I
4. Tends to take in a lot to try to please or keep a love one happy - to the point of getting stepped all over . However she's not fearful of anybody and if she was to find out that a person is using her she can easily detach herself from caring about that individual 
5. Becomes more open minded as she ages and is willing to adapt with society . Can often time admit her past mistake or criticize her train of thoughts . Isn't afraid to admit that she's wrong if evidence is provided . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen

ai.tran.75 said:


> Type my mother
> 
> 1. Although messy when tired , she's extremely organized and things always have to be in the right exact place for her. If things are misplaced or if she were to lose something she'll get into a panic attack and think up of crazy scenario - for example she couldn't find her ring or jacket and thought that somebody broke into her apartment to steal it
> 2. When angry or mad at someone - she'll start attacking that person love ones or interests . For example - when she's mad at me - she'll start complaining nonstop about the people I love/ admire or criticize a passion/interests of mine . She's highly sensitive and often time misinterpret sarcasm or a soft remark as someone trying to manipulate her .
> 3. Loves talking about politics , history and how the world works . Can often time predict the outcome of future politics and enjoy lecturing everyone or sharing her knowledge about to everybody that she meets . I
> 4. Tends to take in a lot to try to please or keep a love one happy - to the point of getting stepped all over . However she's not fearful of anybody and if she was to find out that a person is using her she can easily detach herself from caring about that individual
> 5. Becomes more open minded as she ages and is willing to adapt with society . Can often time admit her past mistake or criticize her train of thoughts . Isn't afraid to admit that she's wrong if evidence is provided .


1. First sentence sounds like Te, second sentence sounds like low Ne.
2. Low Fi.
3. This point seems to cut off when you said "I". Was there something you were going to say, but you decided not to continue with that train of thought? Anyway, any type can be interested in politics or history, or how the world works. Lecturing and sharing knowledge with everyone makes me think she's extraverted. Lecturing everyone makes me think Te.
4. Not really type related.
5. Becoming more open minded with age sounds like developing Ne. Being willing to admit she's wrong when evidence is provided sounds like Te.

ESTJ.

1. I've made it a point to reduce the amount of possessions I have to what's essential, because a desire to accumulate possessions that aren't necessary to my well-being means working longer hours or taking on a more demanding job. I've accepted that I won't be able to own my own house or car, but I don't need to own these things. My hobbies don't require much money, since reading books, writing, exercise, and going exploring the city or its outskirts requires only a couple of small bus fares at most.
2. I recognise the dangers of indulging on food as an emotional crutch, to the point of phasing sugar out of my diet. That brief rush I get does little to change my overall mood in the long run.
3. I'd like to move to another country to start a new life for myself, with new people to meet, places to see, and things to do.
4. One of the things I've had to do in order to grow and mature as a person is to accept the world doesn't owe me anything. The world doesn't owe me friendship or a job or life satisfaction, and I've found satisfaction in giving these things to the world through volunteer work.
5. When I write, I tend not to put too much of myself in my characters and story, and to instead explore the emotions and the human experience in a more universal way. I consider what I write more interesting than who I am as a person.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. First sentence sounds like Te, second sentence sounds like low Ne.
> 2. Low Fi.
> 3. This point seems to cut off when you said "I". Was there something you were going to say, but you decided not to continue with that train of thought? Anyway, any type can be interested in politics or history, or how the world works. Lecturing and sharing knowledge with everyone makes me think she's extraverted. Lecturing everyone makes me think Te.
> 4. Not really type related.
> 5. Becoming more open minded with age sounds like developing Ne. Being willing to admit she's wrong when evidence is provided sounds like Te.
> 
> ESTJ.
> 
> 1. I've made it a point to reduce the amount of possessions I have to what's essential, because a desire to accumulate possessions that aren't necessary to my well-being means working longer hours or taking on a more demanding job. I've accepted that I won't be able to own my own house or car, but I don't need to own these things. My hobbies don't require much money, since reading books, writing, exercise, and going exploring the city or its outskirts requires only a couple of small bus fares at most.
> 2. I recognise the dangers of indulging on food as an emotional crutch, to the point of phasing sugar out of my diet. That brief rush I get does little to change my overall mood in the long run.
> 3. I'd like to move to another country to start a new life for myself, with new people to meet, places to see, and things to do.
> 4. One of the things I've had to do in order to grow and mature as a person is to accept the world doesn't owe me anything. The world doesn't owe me friendship or a job or life satisfaction, and I've found satisfaction in giving these things to the world through volunteer work.
> 5. When I write, I tend not to put too much of myself in my characters and story, and to instead explore the emotions and the human experience in a more universal way. I consider what I write more interesting than who I am as a person.


1. Not much type related but I'll go with perceiving since you don't aim to be an over achiever or consistency 
2. Si
3. Ne
4. Fe 
5. Ti-Fe and lack of Fi - since you're more focus on human experience 

according to this post xntp, both entp and intp can work for the examples you supply since I see a higher use of Ne/Ti >Fe . However judging from your past post and even with number 4&5 I would say your Fe is too high to be considered inferior 

--------------------------------------
Type my mom again 
Highly doubt she uses Te bc her logic is so far fetch that a lot of times I ended up correcting her or analyzing her. But perhaps the example i gave out isn't clear enough 

1. Loves people and needs to be around them at all time , and has a tendency to out talk everyone around her and gets deeply hurt when somebody ignores her . She also enjoys taking people or children into her house to offer hospitality , for example back in high school a lot of my friends ( gay friend who got kicked out or a neighbor who family moved to a different state but wanted to stay and live in the same city )would stay at my house or share their feelings with my mother and considered her a second mom 
2. Highly emotional -as in when she see somebody in pain she'll be able to feel their pain or cry easily whenever she feels hurt , attacked or remember something from the past . And would randomly burst into singing a song or recite a poem or quote that relates to the situation that she's in 
3. Doesn't seem to understand why people need alone time and assume that when anyone is sad that they'll need to talk it out . 
For a long time this causes friction between our relationship ( it still does ) when she says "I need to be left alone or I'm leaving " she wants the other party to chase after her and apologizes , hug her and offer comfort. When I tell her I need to be left alone- often time she will knock at my door , call me or bc overly anxious until I talk to her ( even if my problem doesn't involves her )
4. Thinks everyone should work together to make the world a better place bc though she's quite liberal and open minded , she expects everyone to have the same train of thoughts as her , she cannot accept the fact that each individual see things differently and can be pretty black and white on what is right or wrong . Her believe is that we as human are set here to help one another . 
5. she believes that if a white lie was to make somebody feel better and they were to never find out about it then it is completely ok to lie- and would be selfish not to. Example - telling a person who can't cook that their food is delicious or somebody in attractive that they're cute etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane Lane

1. Fe
2. Fe
3.Higher Fe lower Ti
4. Fe
5. Fe prefers to spare feels for their sake

EFJ probably ESFJ

1. I often feel overwhelmed when I have too many things to do and don't now where to start. Same thing with more life changing decisions.When I just focus on one thing I do better.

2 . I don't see myself as goal oriented . I have tried that but I do better with short term accomplishments . I wish I would be more driven for the longtem.

3. I do think of humanity in the distant future and what it will be like

4. I notice my surroundings am very observant but I can miss something obvious .

5. I like when I can live in the moment and enjoy it but I often find myself thinking ahead and worry what will happen


----------



## RedRiley

Above does tell me ISFJ

1. I've been described as incredibly charismatic by most that know me, and that's truly a trait I love to have.

2. After people get to know me for a little while they start to describe me in a more negative light namely narcissistic, egocentric, impulsive, condescending, manipulative and even sociopathic at times and that stems from the fact that I rarely show guilt or remorse for things.

3. I love to argue with people all the time and that's gotten me into some bad situations before, but I argue because I enjoy it and love the fun and atmosphere of a good debate. However, when I get into a real fight I go from being intelligent and logical to agrresive, confrontational and irrational.

4. I enjoy the process of learning new things and analysing new concepts and ideas especially with other people to help reach a definitive conclusion or opinion. 

5. I'm not a good planner at all and I've always struggled with following time tables and meeting deadlines. Rules are an area that I'm not great at but I like to test how far I can bent rules in my favour.


----------



## Onna04

@RedRiley, 

Sounds like ENTP to me :distracted:

1. I often have the feeling that others find me weird. Especially people who only know me superficially. Once they get to know me better they usually find me sweet and dependable. 

2. In meetings, I often keep thinking about a topic - especially if I don't agree- ... And only can form a coherent reply once we've on further topics already. Usually, I just don't respond because it doesn't seem to make sense to come so late with my thoughts. Unless I feel strongly about it, then I'd ask if we can move back for a moment. 

3. I practice trying to be more empathic and in touch with my feelings... a path with changeable success. 

4. I feel awkard hugging anyone else but my SO and very few closest friends. 

5. I have so many ideas of things I could do... But end up thinking more about them, than actually doing them. :-S


----------



## Jaune

1. Fi
2. Ti
3. Low Fe
4. Not type-related, but I'd guess thinking.
5. Ne

Yep, INTP sounds fine.

1. In school, I have a tendency to procrastinate on most of my subjects, always doing work at the last minute and often rushing. Sometimes, if I find a subject unimportant or realize it will not have a very high impact on my grade, I won't even do it.
2. But when it comes to my favorite subjects, I do a lot of work and I am a perfectionist. I get ahead on my homework assignments and put a lot of effort into them. And I become very disappointed if I don't receive perfect scores.
3. When my Internet friends are having arguments, I have been told that I tend to make my statements very neutral, even if there is a side with which I agree much more.
4. I really like to stalk classmates, teachers, and other new people I meet on Facebook to learn more about them, especially their old pictures.
5. I usually have a hard time thinking of facts about myself to post here. Sometimes I sit here for around half an hour trying to think of something relevant enough to share. If I don't have five things about myself written down after around thirty minutes, I just decide to post whatever comes to mind and isn't too personal, even if it's irrelevant.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

1. Perceiver
2. Ti
3. Fe
4. Ti-Se
5. Low Fi (I think..)

ISTP seems Ok.

1. I have a voracious appetite to be skillfully handy, which means I would like to be able to repair or build anything from scratch.
2. On my free time, I like to do sporty activities such as kayaking, skateboarding, running. Sports not only keeps me physically fit but also a way for me to release mental tension because sometimes trying to convey one's emotions is just too much effort. There are just some things that are not meant to be shared because despite being an open book, I am intensely private on certain matters.
3. I enjoy social art events.
4. Whenever I'm stressed, I am not my calm self. I would get really frustrated and start nagging.
5. I love vintage.


----------



## keinalu

1. Se
2. Se
3. Extroverted perceiving function and Fi
4. I think this is something not much type related
5. Si, possibly Fi

xSFP

1. I'm (much) better at public speaking than group conversations.
2. It's hard for me to fall asleep, even when I'm not actively thinking about something.
3. I hate hectic places and standing in the subway with stressed people every morning.
4. I only rarely drink more than a little bit of alcohol because losing control is a stressful experience for me.
5. I enjoy analysing complex literature and finding hidden meanings within it. Being completely in the mind of another person and trying to find out where they could hav pulled out their ideas from in the context of where and when they lived makes me forget myself.


----------



## ColdWindsRising

keinalu said:


> 1. Se
> 2. Se
> 3. Extroverted perceiving function and Fi
> 4. I think this is something not much type related
> 5. Si, possibly Fi
> 
> xSFP
> 
> 1. I'm (much) better at public speaking than group conversations.
> 2. It's hard for me to fall asleep, even when I'm not actively thinking about something.
> 3. I hate hectic places and standing in the subway with stressed people every morning.
> 4. I only rarely drink more than a little bit of alcohol because losing control is a stressful experience for me.
> 5. I enjoy analysing complex literature and finding hidden meanings within it. Being completely in the mind of another person and trying to find out where they could hav pulled out their ideas from in the context of where and when they lived makes me forget myself.


I'll try to be unbiased by the type you displayed ...
1) I have a feeling this might be a Judging trait
2) not type related
3) I'd say Fe
4) an interesting one. Could be multiple reasons. Maybe Te, maybe Ti, maybe Fi ...
5) feels like Ni (possibly Ne)
I'd say INFJ seems correct

My facts:
1) I get uncomfortable and self-conscious easily. On the other hand, I enjoy making other people (mostly friends) a bit uncomfortable.
2) I love the look of my messy notes: written down in pencil in quick handwriting, some words underlined and other words encircled. 
3) When someone starts about a topic, I usually don't know my own opinion, until someone starts explaining an opinion I thoroughly disagree on. Then I get a clearer view of my opinion.
4) I tend to fantasize to much about what I still want to do and take to little steps to actually do them.
5) I like playing devil's advocate, and have a profound interest in taboos and feelings or thoughts people are ashamed to acknowledge.


----------



## kitchensink

1) Haha, that's terrible. Hmm, sounds like Fi except the making others uncomfortable bit. 2) F, possibly Se? 3) Fi 4) Maybe Ne? 5) not sure on this one

So overall I'd say IXFP. Could see ISFP but INFP's probably right.

1: I am really bad at overthinking things.

2: Generally, I try to be overly kind to people because a) I like people and b) I don't want them to hate me. On the Big 5 test I got like 90% agreeable (and also 90% neurotic, I have a lot of problems).

3: My sense of humor is basically summed up as "Monty Python": really silly and absurd, not much sense to it. This is the opposite of my mom's humor, she cannot get Monty Python at all. Definitely got that from my dad.

4: It is apparently really easy for people I know to read my emotions. I don't really know how to hide or mask them. If I am ecstatic about something, people can tell. If I'm freaking out, they can tell. And so on.

5: If I get comfortable with someone (which usually takes _years_ although I think the antidepressants are starting to kick in), I am really energetic and more outgoing. Also quite flamboyant. This is not with most people, just people I am extremely comfortable around.


----------



## Jane Lane

1. Lower Ti maybe Ne too
2. Fe
3. Ne - it's been a while since I have watched Monty Python but I think Ne maybe Ti as well.
4 . Fe
5 . Fe

ESFJ or possibly ISFJ

1. I have strong opinions but aside from that I am often better at knowing what I don't want or like than what I do.

2.May not be type related but I often get on better with people older or younger than my own age.

3. I often learn about something just for the sake of knowing ( I once had to look up the history for fish and chips, I kid you not)

4.I indulge too much even when I know I shouldn't ( like too much chocolate)

5. I love a good drama as much as anyone but sometimes the emotional scenes get too me. I feel so bad for certain characters!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Jane Lane

1) Fi
2) Not type related
3) Ne
4) Low-key sensing function, probably inferior Si
5) Fi

ENFP based on this...that's just me though.

1) I get irritated when people ask me to do things, but I'm inclined to _ask_ someone if they need help if they don't ask but they look like they need it. 

2) I sometimes get depressed, feeling I have not accomplished much in life, which ends in my resolving to do more in the future.

3) I feel that flexibility is so underrated, as long-term planning seems like it can collapse the minute the something in the plan goes awry. However, I also like having a general outline for a plan so I have some sense of direction. 

4) I have been criticized for having a verbose writing style before (at least in my first drafts). 

5) I don't believe in forcing my will upon anyone. I hold individual rights and mental autonomy as core principles.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Despotic Nepotist said:


> [MENTION=405978]1) I get irritated when people ask me to do things, but I'm inclined to _ask_ someone if they need help if they don't ask but they look like they need it.
> 
> 2) I sometimes get depressed, feeling I have not accomplished much in life, which ends in my resolving to do more in the future.
> 
> 3) I feel that flexibility is so underrated, as long-term planning seems like it can collapse the minute the something in the plan goes awry. However, I also like having a general outline for a plan so I have some sense of direction.
> 
> 4) I have been criticized for having a verbose writing style before (at least in my first drafts).
> 
> 5) I don't believe in forcing my will upon anyone. I hold individual rights and mental autonomy as core principles.


1. Low Fe, maybe?
2. Not related to type.
3. Perceiving; vaguely showing Ti.
4. Not related to type.
5. Ti/Fe

Haven't seen enough of your Perceiving functions addressed here, but I'm not going to disagree with ENTP as your typing.

Skip me.


----------



## Azazel

Despotic Nepotist said:


> 1) I get irritated when people ask me to do things, but I'm inclined to _ask_ someone if they need help if they don't ask but they look like they need it.
> 
> 2) I sometimes get depressed, feeling I have not accomplished much in life, which ends in my resolving to do more in the future.
> 
> 3) I feel that flexibility is so underrated, as long-term planning seems like it can collapse the minute the something in the plan goes awry. However, I also like having a general outline for a plan so I have some sense of direction.
> 
> 4) I have been criticized for having a verbose writing style before (at least in my first drafts).
> 
> 5) I don't believe in forcing my will upon anyone. I hold individual rights and mental autonomy as core principles.


1) Use of a medium Fe stack.
2) Not very clear, but seems something suppressed Pi users would do.
3) Pe.
4) Can't tell.
5) Healthy use of Ji. Concretely Ti/Fe axis.

Without getting guided by the type that is in your profile, would say ENTP-ESTP.

1) I do not tend to go out of my purposes. When I'm at Uni I'm at it to study, I don't like to get distracted or to get late/skip by social issues.
2) I hate when people don't respect other boundaries and I'm the one who often make people do it.
3) Edit(It didn't give any type info IMO): I love to make people feeling comfortable expressing their emotions to me as I understand them.
4) The most of the time I only step where I know I will be safe to move in.
5) I can get others' feelings very well but I struggle to be comfortable with mine's.


----------



## kitchensink

1) Ni?
2) Introverted.
3) Fe, but not Fe-dom
4) Hm. Maybe Ti. Not sure.
5) Fe

Overall, sounds IXFJ, leaning towards INFJ... which you typed yourself as! So it sounds like it's accurate 

1) It is really hard for me to trust people when they say that they care about me. I trust people in general and really like people but find it extremely hard to get close to them. It's a lot easier for me to put up walls and keep others at a comfortable distance. 

2) I love hugging and receiving physical contact but only initiate it with people I'm close with. And only really like it from people I'm close with. My love language is physical touch by a longshot (second being words of affirmation), though, so there's that.

3) Apparently I am okay at sensing other people's moods. My job supervisor said the other day that she's been impressed about how in-tune I am with other people's emotions. Possibly because I overanalyze.

4) Lately I've been considering what sort of writing I want to do with my English major and have decided to work towards LGBT advocate because I go to a university that is pretty intolerant about LGBT things and I want to help others feel less alone and know that they are okay. As a trans guy, I have spent so much of my life feeling like there's something wrong with me and I want a job that helps others feel like they are whole and not broken.

5) Am surprisingly quite calm in crises but overthinks and prepares for the worst (last weekend was fun). I always thought I would be panicky in crises but apparently not.


----------



## bremen

1)From this, some kind of introvert.

2)Preference for Fi, also introverted, probably not a Pe dom.

3) Strong Fe, most likely feeling type.

4)Fi, but honestly, not really related to type. English major isn't very Se also.

5) Si tertiary or inferior.

Infp fits perfectly with everything you said, they still use Fe from their socionics types, we know that.
-----

1. I tend to hide my emotions, never revealing them unless I'm talking with close friends, and even in this case its rare. I can appear cold(get it?), or emotionless if you look at my face, but I do feel strong emotions deep down, one time someone said I was emotionless, it was very insulting, but I didn't seem to care outwardly.

2. I highly dislike chaos, loud people, etc. I like it when things are going smooth, and there is the least amount of stress. For me, silence is something to be enjoyed even with someone else, it can be quite soothing. 

3. Depending on which perspective you see of me, I can appear quite talkative, taking the initiative, giving orders to people because they are too lazy to do it themselves. I am intolerant of slackers whenever its school related or any kind of job environment. While If you see me when I'm in my free time, I'm very laid-back, being mostly indifferent to others, I do my thing trying to stay away from any kind of conflict.

4. I can seem boring if you don't know me well, but once I get comfortable in any environment or social circle, it can take weeks or months depending, I then can be the life of a party as long as I know very well everyone there.

5. I dislike it when people diturb my routine without prior notice. I do not like change unless I have a lot to gain from it, and I am properly prepared for it knowing all there is to be. Sudden changes in my life or routine are not welcomed usually.I do make exceptions if its for someone I care about, I have a very close friend circle, but I known them for ages.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Witch of Miracles said:


> 1. I tend to hide my emotions, never revealing them unless I'm talking with close friends, and even in this case its rare. I can appear cold(get it?), or emotionless if you look at my face, but I do feel strong emotions deep down, one time someone said I was emotionless, it was very insulting, but I didn't seem to care outwardly.
> 
> 2. I highly dislike chaos, loud people, etc. I like it when things are going smooth, and there is the least amount of stress. For me, silence is something to be enjoyed even with someone else, it can be quite soothing.
> 
> 3. Depending on which perspective you see of me, I can appear quite talkative, taking the initiative, giving orders to people because they are too lazy to do it themselves. I am intolerant of slackers whenever its school related or any kind of job environment. While If you see me when I'm in my free time, I'm very laid-back, being mostly indifferent to others, I do my thing trying to stay away from any kind of conflict.
> 
> 4. I can seem boring if you don't know me well, but once I get comfortable in any environment or social circle, it can take weeks or months depending, I then can be the life of a party as long as I know very well everyone there.
> 
> 5. I dislike it when people diturb my routine without prior notice. I do not like change unless I have a lot to gain from it, and I am properly prepared for it knowing all there is to be. Sudden changes in my life or routine are not welcomed usually.I do make exceptions if its for someone I care about, I have a very close friend circle, but I known them for ages.


1. I'm guessing fi
2. Introvert 
3. Te 
4. Not really type related but I'll go with introversion 
5. Low use of Ne 

I'm guessing istj ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TornadicX

-
I'm trying to figure out if you skipped over the directions on purpose or if you didn't understand them correctly. .. I'm guessing ENTP or ENFP..

1. The truth AND logic, together.. are superior over all things. They are superior over ethics, morals, feelings, and etc.. I only care about the truth and authenticity whether or not it will hurt my or others' feelings. I value logic and intellect over everything else. If you don't want to go somewhere with me but you go anyways, I prefer you not go. If I ask you if you think I'm ugly and you say no so you won't hurt my feelings, I won't respect you for it. However, this also means that blurting out opinions when one is not asked is also considered stupid and that valuing truth and logic isn't an excuse to be an a**h***. Last but not least, I hate looking stupid or illogical in front of others but I don't mind looking emotional at all... (As long as what I'm emotional about makes plenty sense... and it ALWAYS does. 

2. When it comes to friendships, I'm aloof and detached. I don't like communicating with too many people but I like only a few friends. (You know, the kind that don't feel like company.) I can disappear for days, weeks, or months on my good friends but we can come back as if no time passed and you need to be okay with that. I like space to do what I want to do and to me, it's me being honest.

3. If I can't find any good reasoning for you doing something, I will unleash my intense anger or hurt on you. I can't stand hunters who hunt for sport because there's no good reason. As a matter of fact, I think hunters who hunt animals for sport are truly cowards too afraid to hunt people. I can find more reasoning with a serial killer than I could a person who hunts for sport. 

4. Following my last paragraph, when I am laying on my death bed, I will have nothing against hunters who hunt for sport because there's no such thing as right and wrong, good or bad. Even if you kill without a reason, I don't believe the Universe acknowledges good and bad and all of that polarized crap. So with that said, this is the core of who I am. I am a paradox. My human self thinks things are wrong but deep down I know everything is simply an illusion.

5. I'm super artistic, creative, and philosophical.. I believe everything we create in our minds exists somewhere in unseen worlds. Oh and I'm also not voting because I'm a conspiracy theorist. Also, a lot of my time is spent coming up with new methods on how to win the smaller lotteries and I've come up with some matrixes that actually work, whether you believe in that stuff or not. I tested the hypothesis and it actually is a math system you use. I also test people like this in my head to see if my analysis of them are right and if they do something to contradict my beliefs, I switch them up and come up with a new hypothesis to test. This is generally how I get to know someone and their true motives. (Besides my inner gut feeling which is picked up, upon first coming into contact with them. That should give you enough to work with. Tootles


----------



## bremen

That person has posted many times here so I guess they didn't felt the need to write 5 things about themselves, and just got straight to typing people.

1.A thinker type, values Te.

2.An introverted thinker type leaning for Intj/Istj because they lack Fe so they are more aloof than others.

3.Not sure about the anger part, but definitely strong Fi user.

4.Super strong Ni with good Fi.

5.Fi-Ni

Obviously an Intj from this.
-------------------

I am pretty sure about my type, but whatever:

1.I like rules.

2.I like logic.

3.I dislike people who are unreliable.

4.I dislike people who get easily offended.

5.I have a dry sense of humor.


----------



## kitchensink

1) Te
2) Ni (?)
3) Maybe an SJ type
4) T type. Also probably very low F (not sure if Fe or Fi though)
5) Te

holy XSTJ, batman

1) I love studying space and astronomy--when I was younger, I considered majoring in Astrophysics until I realized that I will never be good at math... don't have the brain for it. I like thinking about the vastness of the universe and seeing pictures of space, though. It's beautiful but also kind of terrifying.

2) I am really, really, extremely conflict-avoidant. If I feel like there is conflict in a relationship, there is a 0% chance I will bring it up. It is a problem.

3) For some reason, I really like studying Medieval Christianity (taking a class on Medieval Women Writers right now). My favorite historical figure from that time period is St. Francis of Assisi, even though a) I'm not Catholic and b) He was a tad strange. But I feel like if I had been born in that time period, I probably would have wanted a clerical job of some sort (assuming it wasn't a corrupt one).

4) When I was younger, I was very ambitious/success-conscious but now all I really want is to one day have a family and a happy, meaningful life. If that's accomplished, that's all that really matters.

5) I can pick up people's emotions pretty easily, which I didn't know until starting my current job. Thought I was really bad at intuition until this point. Apparently not when it comes to emotions.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

1. Strikes me as Ne. But also this feeling of contemplation is somewhat Fi.

2. Introversion, probably.

3. Not sure, but maybe NF.

4. I'm not sure if this is type related, many people start thinking like that after some time.

5. Intuition and feeling.

Well, I'm thinking you might be INFP.

-

1. The moments when I'm alone, reading or listening to music, are generally really, really good.

2. I'm a piano teacher and I like it, I love sharing my knowledge with people.

3. Although I'm an atheist, I've read some theology and philosophy of religion and somehow I feel I have a well developed spirituality and I'm pretty fond of mystic doctrines. My connection with music is somewhat a mystic one and it helps me dealing with many terrible issues in my life, like depresseion and death. At the same time, I think mysticism as in astrology is, well, a bit lame.

4. I'm not exactly a positive vibes person, but I always seek to be kind and polite.

5. Weird and experimental art (of any kind, not only visual art) are usually pretty appealing to me.


----------



## Jaune

Man, that's a tough one. I'm gonna have to go with unknown for you.

1. 6w5
2. 4w5
3. 8w9
4. sp/so
5. I identify as true neutral although I've been acting chaotic neutral/evil lately.


----------



## Eset

1. N/A
2. IxFP + INFJ
3. ExTJ + ESTP
4. xxTJ
5. N/A

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. I eat food.
2. I drink water.
3. I sleep in a bed.
4. I poop in a toilet.
5. I pee in a toilet.


----------



## Jaune

1. ISTP
2. ENFP
3. INFJ
4. ESTJ
5. ENFJ

1. I have two eyes.
2. I have one nose.
3. I have two legs.
4. I have two arms.
5. I don't know how many strands of hair I have.


----------



## Belzy

Jaune Valjaune said:


> 1. ISTP
> 2. ENFP
> 3. INFJ
> 4. ESTJ
> 5. ENFJ
> 
> 1. I have two eyes.
> 2. I have one nose.
> 3. I have two legs.
> 4. I have two arms.
> 5. I don't know how many strands of hair I have.


You don't know?

Then Ne-dom

You come with facts?

Then some T

ENTP


1. When I eat chocolate cookies, I end up eating way too much of them.
2. When I wake up, I keep in bed ideally for hours until getting out.
3. I don't feel like showering in the morning, but I usually do it anyway.
4. I often don't eat breakfast, because I find it very difficult to do in the morning.
5. When it's late, then I can eat a lot. Suddenly food is much better then.


----------



## Azazel

AAADD Edison said:


> 1. When I eat chocolate cookies, I end up eating way too much of them.
> 2. When I wake up, I keep in bed ideally for hours until getting out.
> 3. I don't feel like showering in the morning, but I usually do it anyway.
> 4. I often don't eat breakfast, because I find it very difficult to do in the morning.
> 5. When it's late, then I can eat a lot. Suddenly food is much better then.


1. xNFPs are often inclinned to gluttonery due to high stacked Fi and infantile Si use that makes them refugee in pleasures when they're not ok.
2. Not very type related until we're talking about keeping there omitting responsibilities.
3. Everyone has to take on their resposibilities.
4. Low Si stack that, rathen than make them go for it for safety of health, makes them omit things as they displease.
5. This is a fact, food is better when you're alone. So, probably Ixxx.

INFP makes sense
_________________

1. Very rarely I do overextend myself. I know others' and my limits.
2. Overly critical. I do envy my friends way of thinking that, instead of criticising everything such as I do, they go with the flow and keep themselves completely ok with that.
3. I'm so formal that it is annoying. If I have to be in a place at 6:00; I'd rather show myself there 5:35 than 6:05.
4. Despite the fact that I'm kind and good faced, I almost never act as things are personal and I don't like when people bring it there.
5. As a boss I would be very strict but empathetic at the same time. It would take me a lot to yell at someone without having helped him as I could before.


----------



## Jane Lane

XSTJ? I think

1. Always aware of how I am feeling physically . I am not one that will "forget " to eat for example.

2.Just today someone asked me why I did something a certain way and I remarked that I didn't know and sometimes I just act on things without thinking too much . Usually it's not for anything that life altering.

3.I sometimes get correct hunches or know something will happen but it's not something that happens a lot I would depend on.

4. I am good at getting things done quickly but my energy always comes in bursts.

5.Sometimes when depressed or even under stress I can become very focused on what I am doing, it helps to have one thing to concentrate on.


----------



## piano

1 is prototypical Si in socionics (awareness of bodily sensations and responses). ISFJ?


1. i need to reread words on my screen multiple times before i can absorb them. this happens most frequently with sentimental content where repetition leads to absorption of the emotional significance of the words being said.

2. when i was younger i wrote a love letter to a friend and when i went out for a walk later that evening i ripped up the pages and threw them into the wind as a ceremonious letting-go of my love for him.

3. whenever i get high the theme song of weeds plays in my head _(little boxes on the hillside, little boxes all the same)_ and it leads to depressing thoughts of a conventional future that lies ahead which causes me irrational anxiety.

4. i have awful hygiene but i cover it up with quick fixer-uppers like body spray and baby powder.

5. i promise i'm not using this as an excuse to talk about myself. except i totally am.


----------



## vforverification

Infp (sooo much Fi)

1. I can be a little bossy, I like being in control because I don't like when people take the long way to do something there's always a faster easier way and I can't stand sitting waiting for their way

2. I have a mean irreverent sense of humour, I make fun of my friends a lot (lightheartedly! Mostly!)

3. I am fearless in pursuit of what i want, can't be afraid to fail and always get back up are the mottos

4. I have a WILD imagination, as a kid I could talk to myself for hours (still do) I can have really magical thinking, and despite being a scientist I can still believe in magic. In fact the fact bots that refuse to believe anything that isn't in front of them I don't get, there is more on heaven and earth etc 

5. I LOVE stuff, I love buying new stuff, i have very strong physical appetites, I am energetic and move a lot, in fact music for me is just a way to get into whatever mood I feel I am in and run around (i listen to a lot of fast music with big beats for this purpose eg hip hop)


----------



## Jane Lane

Not sure it's all type related but ENTJ ?

1.I can talk about my feelings without giving it much thought such as what makes me sad or angry in general. But nothing too personal.

2. I can also minimize how I feel if looks like it's going to cause problems . I think I know when to keep my mouth shut, but not always! lol!

3.My thought process sounds better in my head than trying to explain my logic.

4. I am open to doing things in different ways but not always good at brainstorming .

5.I usually find social gatherings( most parties rather boring and pointless)but there are exceptions.I prefer things I actually enjoy ( a concert or theme park for example with people I care about


----------



## misheru9

Based on your examples, I would probably say ISTJ.

1. I work in retail but I absolutely hate customer service and small talk. 

2. I love walking around malls but not because I love shopping (which is a chore for me), but because I love talking about deep things and ideas with my closest friends.

3. I dislike the idea of going into business (my major is international business), but find it's the only way to accomplish my goals - to basically help people.

4. I love traveling around the world by myself. I love the freedom and independence it gives me. 

5. I love learning languages.


----------



## Lacy

The overall seems ISFP.

1. I enjoy strategy and tactical games, with a lot of rules.

2. I'm interested in learning languages.

3. My favourite movie is _Cloud Atlas_. (If you don't know it, *WATCH IT*)

4. I often feel like wearing a mask.

5. I like to play it safe.


----------



## raindropsandlilies

INTP

1. I have an obsession with trying new foods, then "normalizing" them so that they become familiar

2. I would not care if the world blew up in 24 hours.

3. The best thing about sleep is that I'm unaware

4. My favorite room in Hogwarts is the one that turns into whatever you need it to be

5. I wish I were able to know the true purpose of things.


----------



## vforverification

infp 

1. I LOVE horror movies, thrillers, ghost stories anything that is gruesome or adrenaline fuelled and scary

2. I love trying new things, new foods, new drinks, new bars, I like meeting new people and having a bigger, wider life and circle filled with more and more experiences 

3. I get bored crazy easily. I quit jobs move into new fields leave relationships after a few months, which is frustrating cause it means I am not on the same trajectory as other people but I also love the change and the excitement 

4. I need freedom, I can't deal with not being free, even sprinting the holidays with the family I felt stifled and under obligation which are feelings I can't stand 

5. I wake up in the morning with thoughts already buzzing in my head, and one leads to another, to another and before I know it I have spend an hour talking to myself about random tangents


----------



## sparklehorsette

Alternative typing: ESTP or ENTP, but leaning towards the latter.

About me:
1. Mood swings alot. Really it does.
2. I'm kind of argumentative, impulsive and overly passionate about what I think and feel. Willing to fight for it.
3. I like things new- like getting a new pair of pjs, but I do like the familiar at times. It's relaxing and soothing. 
4. When I love something, I really love it- I'll spend time thinking about it, writing about and talking about it. For example: if I love a tv show, I'll become obsessed with it. I don't simply -like- something.
5. I'll say what I think, and I abhore 'fakeness'. Better to be true to yourself.


----------



## Evalumus

Isfp.. i think

1. My dog is the only one who really knows me.
2. I enjoy spending time by myself, writing, playing videogames, watching series...
3. I don't like to tell my goals and dreams to other people, and when i do it, they say i'm crazy, but the truth is that nothing can stop me from following my heart.
4. I like to help and motivate people. 
5. I'm a good observer and listener, so I usually know what's going on around me and how other people are feeling.


----------



## Ozymandias116

INFx 

1. When I'm playing games I usually listen to music, podcasts or other youtubers; to just play usually gets too boring for me so I prefer listing to something that's not the game's soundtrack at the same time. When it comes to listening to podcasts/youtubers and playing it could be that I want to be effective doing two things at the same time. 
2. I enjoy villains and I think I find it easier than a lot of people to relate to them; it could be because they are flawed in another sense than heroes in the same story (makes them more human/easier to relate to) and when you watch a villain you get to explore interesting characters that you don't see (and probably don't want to see up close) in real life. Twisted protagonists are also interesting for similar reasons. 
3. I like to crack jokes; my humor is quite mixed but I do enjoy dark humor. 
4. Sometimes I want certain things to happen just to see what will happen, or try things just to see what will happen. 
5. I'm planning to get well trained; I guess it boils down to wanting to have a trained body and a sharp mind both.


----------



## ColdWindsRising

I have some time to spare, so I'll do a few at once.
@Ozymandias116
1. a Perceiver
2. seems NT to me
3. Perceiver with Ti
4. Perceiver with Ti
5. could be tertiary Si
ENTP. If not, ESTP.
@Evalumus
1. could be Fi
2. traditional definition of introversion; probably cognitive introvert as well
3. that's a very Fi thing to say.
4. a feeler
5. typically NF
INFP seems right. Fi-user for sure.
@sparklehorsette
1. most likely Fi
2. Fi with strong self-confidence (4w5?)
3. combination of aux Pe-function and tertiary Ji-function?
4. could be Fi again
5. Fi + type Four
IxFP. Don't know about Ne vs Se. If you typed as ISFP, that's prob correct
@vforverification
1. prob not type-related. Maybe ExxP?
2. yep, ExxP
3. ExxP (slight preference for Ti over Fi)
4. ExxP
5. Ne
ENTP, or maybe ENFP.

Now, I'll think for my own sentences.


----------



## ColdWindsRising

1. I constantly try to categorise things. I like theoretical systems that seem logical to me and work well. For example these typologies.
2. I easily forget, in every sense of the word. I misplace my belongings and forget where I have put them. I also easily forgive and forget, and usually don't hold grudges. Unfortunately, I also have a record of forgetting promises I've made to others. That usually makes me feel very guilty.
3. I like to talk to people from an emotional angel. I dislike people who speak too rationally and objectively. I usually try to speak as passionately and emotionally as possible to get an emotion response from the other. 
4. I'm constantly, often unconsciously, looking for omens and symbolism.
5. I generally have sympathy for the underdog.


----------



## ai.tran.75

ColdWindsRising said:


> 1. I constantly try to categorise things. I like theoretical systems that seem logical to me and work well. For example these typologies.
> 2. I easily forget, in every sense of the word. I misplace my belongings and forget where I have put them. I also easily forgive and forget, and usually don't hold grudges. Unfortunately, I also have a record of forgetting promises I've made to others. That usually makes me feel very guilty.
> 3. I like to talk to people from an emotional angel. I dislike people who speak too rationally and objectively. I usually try to speak as passionately and emotionally as possible to get an emotion response from the other.
> 4. I'm constantly, often unconsciously, looking for omens and symbolism.
> 5. I generally have sympathy for the underdog.


1. Te
2. Perceiving 
3. Fi 
4. Intuitive 
5. Not type related but I'll go with feelings 

Not enough information but from the example you provided I would assume ixfp- I see a high use of Fi and a bit of Te. 
--------------------------------------------------
1. I get really uncomfortable when I see somebody crying - especially if they are doing so for attention or to make me feel pity for them, I usually call them out for being emotional instead of offering comfort . The closer they are to me the more likely I'll be crude . However if they were to genuinely cry from something that is truly painful - i can easily offer insight or comfort . 
2. I understand myself and my own internal emotion inside out and can see through my weakness and strength , hence I don't get hurt by criticisms
3. I love laughing and laugh quite often . I tend to find humor in every situation , including my own mishaps. Whenever I'm feeling sick I would watch /read/call up somebody to make me laugh - i believe laughter is the best medication to heal anything 
4. When I get invested about something - I have a tendency of needing to find everything out about it ...for example if I were to read a good novel - I would dig into each character - then look for the author of the novel - read his/hers other work and try to find the novelist biography etc etc 
5. I'm quite private with my emotions - and rarely express or talk about how I feel with that said I'm not fearful of talking about how I feel if asked and I never lie about my emotions - it's against my personal value . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bremen

1.Thinker idk.
2.Sign of maturity.
3.Not relate to type.
4.Ti/Ne
5.Thinker

Intp 

1.I can play up to 4.8* on osu!
2.I usually go to sleep between midnight and 2am.
3.I really like climbing trees.
4.When I go to movies, I usually don't buy food.
5. When I played COD, I used the DSR 50 with thermal vision.


----------



## Eset

1. Se
2. Si
3. Se
4. Fi
5. Ne

xxFP

1. I'm really good at organizing my folders on my PC.
2. I'm a mod on the PerC discord server.
3. I tell people to "stfu" a lot.
4. I used to be a good quickscoper on COD.
5. I always sleep in my bed.


----------



## vforverification

ColdWindsRising said:


> I have some time to spare, so I'll do a few at once.
> @Ozymandias116
> 1. a Perceiver
> 2. seems NT to me
> 3. Perceiver with Ti
> 4. Perceiver with Ti
> 5. could be tertiary Si
> ENTP. If not, ESTP.
> @Evalumus
> 1. could be Fi
> 2. traditional definition of introversion; probably cognitive introvert as well
> 3. that's a very Fi thing to say.
> 4. a feeler
> 5. typically NF
> INFP seems right. Fi-user for sure.
> @sparklehorsette
> 1. most likely Fi
> 2. Fi with strong self-confidence (4w5?)
> 3. combination of aux Pe-function and tertiary Ji-function?
> 4. could be Fi again
> 5. Fi + type Four
> IxFP. Don't know about Ne vs Se. If you typed as ISFP, that's prob correct
> @vforverification
> 1. prob not type-related. Maybe ExxP?
> 2. yep, ExxP
> 3. ExxP (slight preference for Ti over Fi)
> 4. ExxP
> 5. Ne
> ENTP, or maybe ENFP.
> 
> Now, I'll think for my own sentences.


Wow you're good at this! I'm an ENTP! As for your one I just get infp screaming out of your answers. You actually remind me so much of my infp friend.


----------



## Maxis

narci said:


> 1. Se
> 2. Si
> 3. Se
> 4. Fi
> 5. Ne
> 
> xxFP
> 
> 1. I'm really good at organizing my folders on my PC.
> 2. I'm a mod on the PerC discord server.
> 3. I tell people to "stfu" a lot.
> 4. I used to be a good quickscoper on COD.
> 5. I always sleep in my bed.


1. Delta
2. Je
3. Te-Se
4. Se
5. Si

ExTJ

1. I get energy (and subsequently productivity) in bursts. During my lows I'm extremely passive and lazy.
2. I write music, generally atmospheric, as a means of expression. I tend not to share it.
3. I'm very competitive, especially in games. I'm confident both in my problem solving and reaction skills.
4. I swear a lot.
5. I'm fascinated by psychology, it is one of few interests that has stuck with me over long periods of time.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Maxis said:


> 1. I get energy (and subsequently productivity) in bursts. During my lows I'm extremely passive and lazy.
> 2. I write music, generally atmospheric, as a means of expression. I tend not to share it.
> 3. I'm very competitive, especially in games. I'm confident both in my problem solving and reaction skills.
> 4. I swear a lot.
> 5. I'm fascinated by psychology, it is one of few interests that has stuck with me over long periods of time.


1. Low Se, maybe?
2. Introvert with Fi, I think.
3. Te and Se.
4. Nothing to do with type.
5. Intuition, maybe. It depends on why you're interested in psychology, but I'm assuming it's because the study of the mind is fascinating to you.

I'm not going to disagree with your INTJ typing.

1. Inside me is this constant yearning to act, to try and make something happen in my life with the time I still have, and this usually happens when I make myself happen to things in the external world rather than waiting for the world to happen to me. I often remind myself that there's an hourglass somewhere with my name on it, so I remember that my days are numbered.
2. I've had to hold back the urge to dabble in all these different hobbies I'm curious about - such as pottery, skateboarding, chess, or sketching - because I know that I won't have time to master all those hobbies. Life is short enough where I'd be lucky to get really good at so much as one or two things.
3. I define a new work of art - such as a book, film, or album - as something that I haven't experienced before, rather than something that came out this year. Everything becomes old on a long enough timeline, but my experience with things is timeless. When I get depressed, I lose my appetite for "new" works of art, but generally I'm trying to become as well read as I can with the time I have.
4. I still think humanity as a whole is doomed, but so long as people as individuals still create great works of art and do things to benefit other people, that's reason enough to care about people. I do my part through doing whatever volunteer work I can.
5. Usually I try not to look at people in situations in terms of "good guys" and "bad guys", since I see everyone involved in a situation as having contributed to that situation in their own way. The drawback to this is I can sometimes become apathetic to a situation when I don't particularly care about any of the parties involved.


----------



## Mafioso

Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. Low Se, maybe?
> 2. Introvert with Fi, I think.
> 3. Te and Se.
> 4. Nothing to do with type.
> 5. Intuition, maybe. It depends on why you're interested in psychology, but I'm assuming it's because the study of the mind is fascinating to you.
> 
> I'm not going to disagree with your INTJ typing.
> 
> 1. Inside me is this constant yearning to act, to try and make something happen in my life with the time I still have, and this usually happens when I make myself happen to things in the external world rather than waiting for the world to happen to me. I often remind myself that there's an hourglass somewhere with my name on it, so I remember that my days are numbered.
> 2. I've had to hold back the urge to dabble in all these different hobbies I'm curious about - such as pottery, skateboarding, chess, or sketching - because I know that I won't have time to master all those hobbies. Life is short enough where I'd be lucky to get really good at so much as one or two things.
> 3. I define a new work of art - such as a book, film, or album - as something that I haven't experienced before, rather than something that came out this year. Everything becomes old on a long enough timeline, but my experience with things is timeless. When I get depressed, I lose my appetite for "new" works of art, but generally I'm trying to become as well read as I can with the time I have.
> 4. I still think humanity as a whole is doomed, but so long as people as individuals still create great works of art and do things to benefit other people, that's reason enough to care about people. I do my part through doing whatever volunteer work I can.
> 5. Usually I try not to look at people in situations in terms of "good guys" and "bad guys", since I see everyone involved in a situation as having contributed to that situation in their own way. The drawback to this is I can sometimes become apathetic to a situation when I don't particularly care about any of the parties involved.


1. Se. Possibly Ne.
2. Low Ti. Maybe Te.
3. Ne.
4. Fi.
5. Low Si



1. I am incredibly scared of dying and not having done anything important. 
2. I have a pattern of getting incredibly engulfed in an interest, with it being almost all I think and talk about, and dropping it after a few months. Just because I'm bored of it. And it goes completely away from my mind.
3. I am very smart, but I also get bored easily. I only get good grades if I am interested in the thing I am learning about. 
4. I never talk about my softer emotions, and very rarely express them.
5. I find it hard to express affection.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Mafioso said:


> 1. Se. Possibly Ne.
> 2. Low Ti. Maybe Te.
> 3. Ne.
> 4. Fi.
> 5. Low Si
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am incredibly scared of dying and not having done anything important.
> 2. I have a pattern of getting incredibly engulfed in an interest, with it being almost all I think and talk about, and dropping it after a few months. Just because I'm bored of it. And it goes completely away from my mind.
> 3. I am very smart, but I also get bored easily. I only get good grades if I am interested in the thing I am learning about.
> 4. I never talk about my softer emotions, and very rarely express them.
> 5. I find it hard to express affection.


1. A fairly universal fear, I think. I guess it depends on what your idea of doing something important is.
2. Ne!
3. Intelligence doesn't have much to do with type, but the rest seems to indicate Ne.
4. Low Feeling.
5. Low Feeling.

Based on the high use of Ne and being out of your element with feelings, I'm inclined to think ENTP. Your answers to my previous five points seem to indicate an ENFP answer for me. Curious, since ENTP and ENFP are sibling types.

Here's my five points again. Let's see what response I'll get this time.

1. Inside me is this constant yearning to act, to try and make something happen in my life with the time I still have, and this usually happens when I make myself happen to things in the external world rather than waiting for the world to happen to me. I often remind myself that there's an hourglass somewhere with my name on it, so I remember that my days are numbered.
2. I've had to hold back the urge to dabble in all these different hobbies I'm curious about - such as pottery, skateboarding, chess, or sketching - because I know that I won't have time to master all those hobbies. Life is short enough where I'd be lucky to get really good at so much as one or two things.
3. I define a new work of art - such as a book, film, or album - as something that I haven't experienced before, rather than something that came out this year. Everything becomes old on a long enough timeline, but my experience with things is timeless. When I get depressed, I lose my appetite for "new" works of art, but generally I'm trying to become as well read as I can with the time I have.
4. I still think humanity as a whole is doomed, but so long as people as individuals still create great works of art and do things to benefit other people, that's reason enough to care about people. I do my part through doing whatever volunteer work I can.
5. Usually I try not to look at people in situations in terms of "good guys" and "bad guys", since I see everyone involved in a situation as having contributed to that situation in their own way. The drawback to this is I can sometimes become apathetic to a situation when I don't particularly care about any of the parties involved.


----------



## vforverification

SO much Ne and Ti in your answers. Also some Fe and lots of extroversion. I am not gonna argue with your type, you seem very ENTP. 

1. I am the messiest least organised person in the world, I have forgotten my keys so many times I had to make extras and had them out to people. 

2. I talk to myself, wake up with ideas and thoughts buzzing in my head and one thought leads to another. I can formulate a whole theory while jumping around my house making coffee at 8 am.

3. I am not good at details. I wrote a paper by just throwing all my ideas on to a page and had to get my INTP friend to tone it down, make it basically more boring and pedantically reference it. 

4. I had the flu this week and when my throat was too sore to talk I thought I would burst not being able to talk, even to myself. I can't keep thoughts in my head, when I read I read aloud, when I am thinking alone I need the words to actually come out of my mouth orI feel super restless and stilted.

5. I was recently compared to a little terrier dog in my temperament and told that the description "off beat, energetic and scheming" is me to a "T"


----------



## Mad Scientist

vforverification said:


> SO much Ne and Ti in your answers. Also some Fe and lots of extroversion. I am not gonna argue with your type, you seem very ENTP.
> 
> 1. I am the messiest least organised person in the world, I have forgotten my keys so many times I had to make extras and had them out to people.
> 
> 2. I talk to myself, wake up with ideas and thoughts buzzing in my head and one thought leads to another. I can formulate a whole theory while jumping around my house making coffee at 8 am.
> 
> 3. I am not good at details. I wrote a paper by just throwing all my ideas on to a page and had to get my INTP friend to tone it down, make it basically more boring and pedantically reference it.
> 
> 4. I had the flu this week and when my throat was too sore to talk I thought I would burst not being able to talk, even to myself. I can't keep thoughts in my head, when I read I read aloud, when I am thinking alone I need the words to actually come out of my mouth orI feel super restless and stilted.
> 
> 5. I was recently compared to a little terrier dog in my temperament and told that the description "off beat, energetic and scheming" is me to a "T"


Yep, your an ENTP, one of my best friends is one and his would be similar (he prefers a wolf comparison&#55357;&#56836. Might make a guess that you can read pretty quick.
1. In my classrooms, people that can't figure things out or can't realize the typical schedule of the classroom drive me nuts.
2. Heavily involved in my schools band program, practice all the time, and love music theory. It's a safe haven for expressing myself as where most of the time, I don't
3. I'm heavily opinionated, but don't consider myself close minded. I do believe most people are too biased in debates and can't understand ideas beyond their own, even my N dominant friends, speaking of...
4. At least 3 of my friends typed as intuitives: intp, Entp (he called me a prophet, or was scared I was), infp 
5. I really care about my relationships, but I don't naturally understand others. If others feel bad most say they need someone to talk to and I would want to be left alone. Others just want to do things immediately and I want to have a system in place. Every way in which I think people should think they don't...


----------



## Tsubaki

Mad Scientist said:


> Yep, your an ENTP, one of my best friends is one and his would be similar (he prefers a wolf comparison��). Might make a guess that you can read pretty quick.
> 1. In my classrooms, people that can't figure things out or can't realize the typical schedule of the classroom drive me nuts.
> 2. Heavily involved in my schools band program, practice all the time, and love music theory. It's a safe haven for expressing myself as where most of the time, I don't
> 3. I'm heavily opinionated, but don't consider myself close minded. I do believe most people are too biased in debates and can't understand ideas beyond their own, even my N dominant friends, speaking of...
> 4. At least 3 of my friends typed as intuitives: intp, Entp (he called me a prophet, or was scared I was), infp
> 5. I really care about my relationships, but I don't naturally understand others. If others feel bad most say they need someone to talk to and I would want to be left alone. Others just want to do things immediately and I want to have a system in place. Every way in which I think people should think they don't...


1. I'm not exactly sure what you mean with "realize the typical schedule", but the whole thing sounds like you're a thinker
2. Ne, I'd say
3. Sounds like some strong thinking function
4. says nothing except that many people consider themselves special snowflakes
5. Seems a little bit like Te-Fi over Ti-Fe
All in all, I'd say you seem like a slightly more imtroverted ESTJ. You take a very straightforward and efficient approach to things and like logical discussions that are unbiased and you value objective logic. I'd say Ne over Se for tertiary, as the thing about music seems like it would be an outlet for Ne and Fi.

1. Lately, I like to get up really early in the morning, prepare a complex breakfast and do some sports in the morning. It really wakes me up and makes me feel sort of efficient and like I have control over my life.
2. I have never had anything other than straight As in school and most of the time, I am not really studying more than anyone else. I just like to believe that I work more efficiently and am generally quicker to understand things.
3. I am literally not able to develop a habit. For example, for over a year, I called my dad daily and sort of managed to keep it up, but I could drop that again within a day. Same with anything related to food or medicine.
4. I am irrationally concerned about the fact that I gained three kilos since the end of summer. Even though I know that I mostly gained muscles, I can't stop constantly stepping on a scale, measuring my waist and being concerned about what I eat.
5. I love baking and whenever I am stressed, I start baking something. While I love doing more complex things, I also sometimes just improvise and use up the things that I still have at home.


----------



## Bel Esprit

Tsubaki said:


> 1. Lately, I like to get up really early in the morning, prepare a complex breakfast and do some sports in the morning. It really wakes me up and makes me feel sort of efficient and like I have control over my life.
> 2. I have never had anything other than straight As in school and most of the time, I am not really studying more than anyone else. I just like to believe that I work more efficiently and am generally quicker to understand things.
> 3. I am literally not able to develop a habit. For example, for over a year, I called my dad daily and sort of managed to keep it up, but I could drop that again within a day. Same with anything related to food or medicine.
> 4. I am irrationally concerned about the fact that I gained three kilos since the end of summer. Even though I know that I mostly gained muscles, I can't stop constantly stepping on a scale, measuring my waist and being concerned about what I eat.
> 5. I love baking and whenever I am stressed, I start baking something. While I love doing more complex things, I also sometimes just improvise and use up the things that I still have at home.


1. Any judger, but I'll go with Te.
2. Ne
3. Ne
4. Si
5. Si

ENXP

1. My favorite type of movies are those you can watch again and again and are still able to analyze them in different ways.
2. In middle school, on a dare, I ran across a busy street wearing only pants and a bra.
3. I easily understand the dynamics of most situations, especially in the workplace. I'm quick to pick up on people's strengths and weaknesses and how they benefit or impede the progress of a goal.
4. I try to learn many different things and the knowledge that I won't have the chance or time to master all that I'd like to frustrates me.
5. I tend to look down on most people I talk to and will only attempt to make connections with the few people I find worthy.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Existentialismz said:


> 1. Any judger, but I'll go with Te.
> 2. Ne
> 3. Ne
> 4. Si
> 5. Si
> 
> ENXP
> 
> 1. My favorite type of movies are those you can watch again and again and are still able to analyze them in different ways.
> 2. In middle school, on a dare, I ran across a busy street wearing only pants and a bra.
> 3. I easily understand the dynamics of most situations, especially in the workplace. I'm quick to pick up on people's strengths and weaknesses and how they benefit or impede the progress of a goal.
> 4. I try to learn many different things and the knowledge that I won't have the chance or time to master all that I'd like to frustrates me.
> 5. I tend to look down on most people I talk to and will only attempt to make connections with the few people I find worthy.


1. Ne.
2. Wow.
3. Fe/Te.
4. Ne.
6. Ok.

Based on this, ENxP.

It's been long since I last participated on this thread. Let's see what you think! 

1. I like to trust my intuition, and by doing this, it helps me to be calmer. For example, my mom panics when we're way past our bus stop, but I'm very calm because I know it will be alright in the end. 

2. I like to imagine conversations with imaginary people, usually by walking around and listening to music and ending up in a place that I'm not familiar with lol

3. I find it difficult to explain my thoughts or ideas into words because in my head, I see them as images. 

4. I don't like people who are impatient and are easily angry. 

5. I have never ever experienced drama in my life.


----------



## vforverification

INFJenNiFer said:


> 1. Ne.
> 2. Wow.
> 3. Fe/Te.
> 4. Ne.
> 6. Ok.
> 
> Based on this, ENxP.
> 
> It's been long since I last participated on this thread. Let's see what you think!
> 
> 1. I like to trust my intuition, and by doing this, it helps me to be calmer. For example, my mom panics when we're way past our bus stop, but I'm very calm because I know it will be alright in the end.
> 
> 2. I like to imagine conversations with imaginary people, usually by walking around and listening to music and ending up in a place that I'm not familiar with lol
> 
> 3. I find it difficult to explain my thoughts or ideas into words because in my head, I see them as images.
> 
> 4. I don't like people who are impatient and are easily angry.
> 
> 5. I have never ever experienced drama in my life.


So much Ni just everywhere!! I also got some Fi but your Ni seems so strong it's hard to argue you as an infp over infj, I think your type is right. Also not only do you seem like a lovely person, you are about the opposite of me in every way lol

1. I am incredibly energetic and imaginative
2. I like to live on the edge, like I can't stand feeling too comfortable and often sabotage myself by doing reckless things
3. I need to plan everything 'cause otherwise I would never organise a damn thing, as my natural state is ridiculously fly by the seat of my pants (and I'm the messiest person in the world)
4. I consider myself an extrovert, I need stimulation and to be around people, but I am probably the most introverted extrovert I know 
5. I love science, I study it, I plan on working in medicinal science the search for answers the connections and patterns never knowing when a discovery is around the corner, it's so exciting!


----------



## INFJenNiFer

vforverification said:


> So much Ni just everywhere!! I also got some Fi but your Ni seems so strong it's hard to argue you as an infp over infj, I think your type is right. Also not only do you seem like a lovely person, you are about the opposite of me in every way lol


Aww you seem like a lovely person too! I love ENTPs... but are you really an ENTP? Let's see!



vforverification said:


> 1. I am incredibly energetic and imaginative
> 2. I like to live on the edge, like I can't stand feeling too comfortable and often sabotage myself by doing reckless things
> 3. I need to plan everything 'cause otherwise I would never organise a damn thing, as my natural state is ridiculously fly by the seat of my pants (and I'm the messiest person in the world)
> 4. I consider myself an extrovert, I need stimulation and to be around people, but I am probably the most introverted extrovert I know
> 5. I love science, I study it, I plan on working in medicinal science the search for answers the connections and patterns never knowing when a discovery is around the corner, it's so exciting!


1. E.
2. Se?
3. P lol
4. E (introverted extroverts = ENFP/ENTP)
5. Ne!

ENxP!


----------



## BiancaX

I hate shallow conversations and am an old soul.
I am overdramatic and often worried about my future.
I can't sleep when I don't have all things done.
I enjoy reading books and writing makes me relax.
When I speak I tend to use my hands to express myself better.


----------



## Jane Lane

Could be INFJ 

I'm unsure of my type so that can be ignored.

1. I go back and forth between being too cautious and too quick to jump into things 

2. I am a terrible at gift wrapping( love the gift bag) and a number of sensory task others do easily.

3.when talking with others about the plot of a movie or book I can easily miss an important plot point others understand. 

4. On the other hand I often see the good or bad in characters better that others don't see.

5.I enjoy some physical activities such as swimming but when it's something like team sports I feel like I'm on a different planet .I prefer to watch!


----------



## Eset

1. Ne/Si
2. N/A
3. Poor Si
4. Fi
5. Poor Se

xNFP

1. I feel really anxious if I'm not in control of a situation but I also don't want to come off as too assertive (as I can be highly domineering) and a lot of the time I default in a "go with the flow" mood because I don't want to feel responsible for my poor actions.

2. I have problems balancing out; what I want for myself and what is expected of myself.

3. I have this need to do something but a lot of the times I don't know what to do exactly; and when I'm not doing stuff i.e. being idle I feel depressed and cut off from life.

4. I have a problem in needing to be impressive in which the more I impress others the more detached and further away I am from myself and then when I try to go back to "me time" I don't know what to do with myself.

5. My emotions, moods and feelings effect my decisions more than I like to admit.


----------



## BatFlapClap

Hello Narci Claus,

From what I can tell, you're a Te-heavy user, while Fi is likely Tert. or Inferior (Aspiring?). Shadowish Ni in stack ... I'd say ESTJ or ISTJ is correct based on this, but I'm no pro. 

1. I get extremely frustrated when people preserve tradition, just for the sake of preserving tradition, without considering alternatives or compromises, as I see a lot of institutions as being inherently flawed, harmful, oppressive, and regressive. Moreover, I see a lot of corruption in (American) society, wherein we are being intentionally divided, so the iniquitous 'powers that be' can remain in control, and can preserve faulty systems. This expands further than my own society, as I see oppressive forces at work all over the world, wherein we should be striving for equality, basic human rights, and advancements in technology, medicine, and science. It's hard to believe we can affect any real change without seriously modifying the fundamentals of our basic social structures, but I think its faultiness lies in how divided we are/have been conditioned to be. 

2. I feel slightly juxtaposed in terms of who I am. I am open and loving, but hold back a great deal of myself. I want to stand out, and be unique, but only if there is also some acceptance there. I have a great motivation and drive to be successful, but am also quite lazy unless someone pushes me. I care about my appearance, but neglect my health. I feel brave, and want to make a difference, but hold myself back in a lot of ways. You get the idea.

3. Before events, I'll imagine a general idea of what will happen, and tend to imagine scenarios, and potential conversations. Really, I just do this in general, as it helps me assuage some anxieties.

4. I'm really sensitive to the moods and feelings of others. I sometimes feel like a blank slate, which sucks. I'll pick up secondhand feelings, and sometimes have a hard time parsing out my own feelings and emotions. When people are describing their woes, or relationships with other people, I am easily able to put myself in their shoes, as well as the other person's, and can help them gain perspective in the situation, in this sense, I'm good at understanding people's emotions and motives. Making sure those around me are well is a big priority, and it's a little way I believe I can make change. 

5. In arguments, everything breaks apart in my head, and I need to almost literally shut down and analyze the situation from all sides, to see if what happened was justified on my part, and the other person's part. If it's something that is repeating itself, then I'll attempt to get to the root of the issue, but if it is a one time thing, I apologize and strive to move on, because it's not worth it to dwell on something, unless the other person was really hurt, in which case I'll do what I can to solve the issue. Accepting my own anger is a little more difficult, and it comes out a little less gracefully.


----------



## Enistery

Oh dear, I'm feeling vaguely threatened by how long and wordy your post was. I'll do my best, regardless. 

1. You hate Si, which implies you use Se. Also there's Fe here, which is kinda the backbone of your reasoning for disliking Si.
2. Fe.
3. Ni.
4. Strong Fe.
5. Fe and Ni.

ENFJ.


1. I am easily bored and hate repeating anything. I like to do things once, then move on. If I feel like I'm doing the same thing over and over again, I feel like I'm wasting my time and try to find ways to 'spice it up' if you will.

2. I'm good at getting stuff done and finding shortcuts. I get stressed out pretty easily about what appears to be a lot of homework, but then I can usually knock it out in a very minimal amount of time and get it done with a good grade. When I was younger, my parents often nagged me about how I never had to try to get good grades and wanted me to apply myself more. Eh.

3. I often pick up new interests and drop them very quickly, then find something new to interest me and then drop it. There are a few exceptions to this; games I liked as a child for nostalgic purposes (Sonic and Pokemon), or things that are always refreshing. My favourite series and my 'key' interest is a murder-mystery visual novel that involves a guy debating with a witch that witches and magic don't exist. There's so much you can do with this source, it's really fascinating and always fun to look at!

4. I'm really good at making friends, provided I know at least one person in the room who's willing to stick with me and not ditch me. If I'm surrounded by a bunch of people who know each other and I'm the only person who doesn't know anyone, I usually end up retreating and kind of hanging out in a corner on my phone. However, if I have that 'in,' I'm pretty good at socializing. It still drains me though.

5. When I'm stressed, I have to shut everyone out otherwise I end up taking out my anger on the people around me. So I've gotten good at handling it, and isolate myself until the source of stress has either faded away or passed entirely. Isolation is the best way for me to process everything, since otherwise I tend to act a little more impulsively. And I don't like directing my anger onto people. It's kind of bad when one person is around me when I'm in a really bad mood.


----------



## ai.tran.75

BatFlapClap said:


> .
> 
> 1. I get extremely frustrated when people preserve tradition, just for the sake of preserving tradition, without considering alternatives or compromises, as I see a lot of institutions as being inherently flawed, harmful, oppressive, and regressive. Moreover, I see a lot of corruption in (American) society, wherein we are being intentionally divided, so the iniquitous 'powers that be' can remain in control, and can preserve faulty systems. This expands further than my own society, as I see oppressive forces at work all over the world, wherein we should be striving for equality, basic human rights, and advancements in technology, medicine, and science. It's hard to believe we can affect any real change without seriously modifying the fundamentals of our basic social structures, but I think its faultiness lies in how divided we are/have been conditioned to be.
> 
> 2. I feel slightly juxtaposed in terms of who I am. I am open and loving, but hold back a great deal of myself. I want to stand out, and be unique, but only if there is also some acceptance there. I have a great motivation and drive to be successful, but am also quite lazy unless someone pushes me. I care about my appearance, but neglect my health. I feel brave, and want to make a difference, but hold myself back in a lot of ways. You get the idea.
> 
> 3. Before events, I'll imagine a general idea of what will happen, and tend to imagine scenarios, and potential conversations. Really, I just do this in general, as it helps me assuage some anxieties.
> 
> 4. I'm really sensitive to the moods and feelings of others. I sometimes feel like a blank slate, which sucks. I'll pick up secondhand feelings, and sometimes have a hard time parsing out my own feelings and emotions. When people are describing their woes, or relationships with other people, I am easily able to put myself in their shoes, as well as the other person's, and can help them gain perspective in the situation, in this sense, I'm good at understanding people's emotions and motives. Making sure those around me are well is a big priority, and it's a little way I believe I can make change.
> 
> 5. In arguments, everything breaks apart in my head, and I need to almost literally shut down and analyze the situation from all sides, to see if what happened was justified on my part, and the other person's part. If it's something that is repeating itself, then I'll attempt to get to the root of the issue, but if it is a one time thing, I apologize and strive to move on, because it's not worth it to dwell on something, unless the other person was really hurt, in which case I'll do what I can to solve the issue. Accepting my own anger is a little more difficult, and it comes out a little less gracefully.


1. Fe-Se
2. The first part seems fe bc you talk about how you want other to see you - the way you dissect and analyze yourself makes me think Ti
3. Ni 
4. Strong fe 
5. Fe- Ti 

I'm guessing Enfj according to what you posted
---------------------------------------------------

1. I don't like being told what to do and how to do it - especially if what the person is saying sound ridiculous ...it's hard for me to bite my tongue and be polite even if I know that the person giving me the advice is trying to do so in the best of my interests 
2. I can never lie about my emotions or how I feel about a situation or moral dilemma - it's against my personal value . But with that said I don't share my feelings or what I feel is ethically right unless asked and I can keep my opinion to myself bc I understand myself and emotions thoroughly enough 
3. I can ignore and control my emotion quite well unless annoyed, in fact the only time I snap is when somebody annoy me . Otherwise I'm quite calm 
4. I'm not a fan of routines or doing the same thing over and over again , just the thought of it bores the heck out of me . I enjoy experiencing and learning about new things and tend to chase after the idea of something - i rather experience what I imagine( if possible ) than always ponder about what might be . 
5. I have a pretty good long term memory - however I avoid thinking about the past ..mainly bc the only time I find myself trapped in the past is when I'm at my utmost worst . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Enistery said:


> 1. I am easily bored and hate repeating anything. I like to do things once, then move on. If I feel like I'm doing the same thing over and over again, I feel like I'm wasting my time and try to find ways to 'spice it up' if you will.
> 
> 2. I'm good at getting stuff done and finding shortcuts. I get stressed out pretty easily about what appears to be a lot of homework, but then I can usually knock it out in a very minimal amount of time and get it done with a good grade. When I was younger, my parents often nagged me about how I never had to try to get good grades and wanted me to apply myself more. Eh.
> 
> 3. I often pick up new interests and drop them very quickly, then find something new to interest me and then drop it. There are a few exceptions to this; games I liked as a child for nostalgic purposes (Sonic and Pokemon), or things that are always refreshing. My favourite series and my 'key' interest is a murder-mystery visual novel that involves a guy debating with a witch that witches and magic don't exist. There's so much you can do with this source, it's really fascinating and always fun to look at!
> 
> 4. I'm really good at making friends, provided I know at least one person in the room who's willing to stick with me and not ditch me. If I'm surrounded by a bunch of people who know each other and I'm the only person who doesn't know anyone, I usually end up retreating and kind of hanging out in a corner on my phone. However, if I have that 'in,' I'm pretty good at socializing. It still drains me though.
> 
> 5. When I'm stressed, I have to shut everyone out otherwise I end up taking out my anger on the people around me. So I've gotten good at handling it, and isolate myself until the source of stress has either faded away or passed entirely. Isolation is the best way for me to process everything, since otherwise I tend to act a little more impulsively. And I don't like directing my anger onto people. It's kind of bad when one person is around me when I'm in a really bad mood.


1. Low Si 
2. Ne
3. Haha high use of Ne 
4.not type related 
5. Could be Ti or Fi 

I'm guessing Entp from your post , the way you break down each situation is very Ti , and there's a high amount of Ne and low use of Si in most of what you have posted . 

I'll repost 
I don't like being told what to do and how to do it - especially if what the person is saying sound ridiculous ...it's hard for me to bite my tongue and be polite even if I know that the person giving me the advice is trying to do so in the best of my interests 
2. I can never lie about my emotions or how I feel about a situation or moral dilemma - it's against my personal value . But with that said I don't share my feelings or what I feel is ethically right unless asked and I can keep my opinion to myself bc I understand myself and emotions thoroughly enough 
3. I can ignore and control my emotion quite well unless annoyed, in fact the only time I snap is when somebody annoy me . Otherwise I'm quite calm 
4. I'm not a fan of routines or doing the same thing over and over again , just the thought of it bores the heck out of me . I enjoy experiencing and learning about new things and tend to chase after the idea of something - i rather experience what I imagine( if possible ) than always ponder about what might be . 
5. I have a pretty good long term memory - however I avoid thinking about the past ..mainly bc the only time I find myself trapped in the past is when I'm at my utmost worst . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita

vforverification said:


> You know if you're not going to not engage in the thread and just weirdly troll people i don't know why you bother


Omg..like seriously? I just had engaged dude. What are u expecting me to do?! 😑


----------



## LittleDreamer

Okay so I'm just gonna try to pick up where things left off...
^^ is definitely an intuitive thinker and so I guess entp does make sense for youroud:

1) I am just so terrible when it comes to making a decision about anything. Having a TJ in my life is usually a blessing simply because they don't get so paralyzed by options. I don't even know how I am a functioning human being with such poor decision-making skills.
2) I adore animals:kitteh: 
3) I get really self-conscious and nervous when people watch me work on things but, at the same time, I want my work to be appreciated and recognized
4) people either think I'm innocent and wimpy, or that I'm confident and strong. Opinions of me are usually really varied.
5) I have probably spent an unusually long amount of time trying to get this comment right. I want it to be perfect!


----------



## Ozymandias116

IxFP

I guessed ISFP but I couldn't tell S/N by what you wrote so that was only a guess without anything to back it up; I'm still trying to learn about the functions so I'm not going to say what functions I saw in your statements, I will leave that to someone more qualified than me so that I don't mislead you. 

1.) When I watch a movie and predict stuff I either do it because I see a pattern (as an example, a special word that have been mentioned more than once) or because I take in the atmosphere (the characters behavior, light etc) to predict it. I'm right more often than not. 
2.) When I listen to lecturers I either draw doodles when I'm listening, are spacing out or eyeing the people around me; it's rather normal for me to tell jokes about something the lecturer said to the person I have next to me. 
3.) I guess I like to entertain people to a degree and I certainly enjoy when me and a (new) friend is pulling each others legs; he said that he hated that I'm beating him to the punch lines when it comes to certain jokes or the fact that I'm making his jokes better. People seem to find me entertaining but it could as well be wishful thinking.
4.) I have an easy time talking in metaphors; I also enjoy to paint up pictures when I'm explaining stuff so that the people I'm explaining it to will get it easier than if I hadn't painted up the picture. Some times I also feel that I have so much to say when I explain stuff that it feels as if the words doesn't always come out as beautifully as I imagined they would. 
5.) I put a lid over my emotions, trying to control it as good as possible: people see me as a calm and relaxed person (some people said that they didn't think I could get nervous) and that's probably because I try to keep the bad emotions (anger, nervousness, sadness) locked up as good as possible. However, I think I can get rather annoyed and irritated from time to time and whenever I get angry or sad it usually feels as if I'm being caught up in a devastating storm.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ozymandias116 said:


> IxFP
> 
> 
> 1.) When I watch a movie and predict stuff I either do it because I see a pattern (as an example, a special word that have been mentioned more than once) or because I take in the atmosphere (the characters behavior, light etc) to predict it. I'm right more often than not.
> 2.) When I listen to lecturers I either draw doodles when I'm listening, are spacing out or eyeing the people around me; it's rather normal for me to tell jokes about something the lecturer said to the person I have next to me.
> 3.) I guess I like to entertain people to a degree and I certainly enjoy when me and a (new) friend is pulling each others legs; he said that he hated that I'm beating him to the punch lines when it comes to certain jokes or the fact that I'm making his jokes better. People seem to find me entertaining but it could as well be wishful thinking.
> 4.) I have an easy time talking in metaphors; I also enjoy to paint up pictures when I'm explaining stuff so that the people I'm explaining it to will get it easier than if I hadn't painted up the picture. Some times I also feel that I have so much to say when I explain stuff that it feels as if the words doesn't always come out as beautifully as I imagined they would.
> 5.) I put a lid over my emotions, trying to control it as good as possible: people see me as a calm and relaxed person (some people said that they didn't think I could get nervous) and that's probably because I try to keep the bad emotions (anger, nervousness, sadness) locked up as good as possible. However, I think I can get rather annoyed and irritated from time to time and whenever I get angry or sad it usually feels as if I'm being caught up in a devastating storm.


1. Ne
2. Not type related / but I'll go with perceiving 
3. Entertaining makes me think of Se - but depending on the jokes and punchline it could also be Ne 
4. Ne
5. Concealing emotions makes me think fe- but not in a dominant position 

I'm getting an entp or Estp vibe from you - the way you break things down and structure your sentences is very Ti and the examples you provide lead me to think that you're a PE Dom of some sort. I'll go with entp though 

I'll repost mine 


1. I prefer hand written letters over emails and phone calls over text messaging - it's more personal , I also respond better to phone conversation and letters . Im horrible with replying to text or emails - one minute I'm wordy and full of responses the next I don't reply for days 
2. I'm quite forgetful - i tend to forget where I put my purse , keys , phone etc. in fact I met my partner through losing my cell phone , I lost it he found it 
3. I hate when people set expectations on me or expect me to do something or be somebody that I am not - hence I never set expectation on anyone or tell them what to do unless they ask me for my opinion 
4. I love films and can talk about every aspect of it - whether it deals with the story line , the actors , directors , playwright - what inspire the film etc I've been told that I'm like an encyclopedia when it comes to films - i can make a top 20 list in every genre - sci fi, drama , foreign , documentaries etc 
5. I can read people quite well first impression wise , however I choose not to do so unless asked or provoked and even if i were to read somebody I choose not to believe my first instinct until I get to know them better - mainly bc I don't enjoy being categorizing hence I don't categorize others .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vforverification

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Ne
> 2. Not type related / but I'll go with perceiving
> 3. Entertaining makes me think of Se - but depending on the jokes and punchline it could also be Ne
> 4. Ne
> 5. Concealing emotions makes me think fe- but not in a dominant position
> 
> I'm getting an entp or Estp vibe from you - the way you break things down and structure your sentences is very Ti and the examples you provide lead me to think that you're a PE Dom of some sort. I'll go with entp though
> 
> I'll repost mine
> 
> 
> 1. I prefer hand written letters over emails and phone calls over text messaging - it's more personal , I also respond better to phone conversation and letters . Im horrible with replying to text or emails - one minute I'm wordy and full of responses the next I don't reply for days
> 2. I'm quite forgetful - i tend to forget where I put my purse , keys , phone etc. in fact I met my partner through losing my cell phone , I lost it he found it
> 3. I hate when people set expectations on me or expect me to do something or be somebody that I am not - hence I never set expectation on anyone or tell them what to do unless they ask me for my opinion
> 4. I love films and can talk about every aspect of it - whether it deals with the story line , the actors , directors , playwright - what inspire the film etc I've been told that I'm like an encyclopedia when it comes to films - i can make a top 20 list in every genre - sci fi, drama , foreign , documentaries etc
> 5. I can read people quite well first impression wise , however I choose not to do so unless asked or provoked and even if i were to read somebody I choose not to believe my first instinct until I get to know them better - mainly bc I don't enjoy being categorizing hence I don't categorize others .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fe
Possibly not type related but P?
This reminds me a lot of Ti-dom friends I have 
Without knowing why you love them I can't really type it but the end of the sentence gives Si vibes 
Ti 

I thought you were an intj before but now I'm thinking more intp?

I'll repost mine 

1. People always joke about how blunt I am, how I come out with whatever is on my mind and can have not filter as well no concern over whether or not what I've said is inappropriate 

2. I've been told I have excellent aesthetic taste, i have a flair for fashion and love it, my surrounding are important for how I feel and I like being in certain environments and around beautiful things

3. I have strong physical appetites too, and can be very hedonistic 

4. I like random topics of conversation, I have an hour long conversation with a friend about what ways we wouldn't kill ourselves, i don't get why we were getting funny looks it's just a topic of conversation. I don't really get taboos like that, who cares

5. The best way to get me do something is to tell me I can just take the easier way, which i never will. Like when i'm training and a weight seems too heavy, i never want to drop down to a lower one, it feels like failing which I don't like.


----------



## Jane Lane

vforverification said:


> ai.tran.75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ne
> 2. Not type related / but I'll go with perceiving
> 3. Entertaining makes me think of Se - but depending on the jokes and punchline it could also be Ne
> 4. Ne
> 5. Concealing emotions makes me think fe- but not in a dominant position
> 
> I'm getting an entp or Estp vibe from you - the way you break things down and structure your sentences is very Ti and the examples you provide lead me to think that you're a PE Dom of some sort. I'll go with entp though
> 
> I'll repost mine
> 
> 
> 1. I prefer hand written letters over emails and phone calls over text messaging - it's more personal , I also respond better to phone conversation and letters . Im horrible with replying to text or emails - one minute I'm wordy and full of responses the next I don't reply for days
> 2. I'm quite forgetful - i tend to forget where I put my purse , keys , phone etc. in fact I met my partner through losing my cell phone , I lost it he found it
> 3. I hate when people set expectations on me or expect me to do something or be somebody that I am not - hence I never set expectation on anyone or tell them what to do unless they ask me for my opinion
> 4. I love films and can talk about every aspect of it - whether it deals with the story line , the actors , directors , playwright - what inspire the film etc I've been told that I'm like an encyclopedia when it comes to films - i can make a top 20 list in every genre - sci fi, drama , foreign , documentaries etc
> 5. I can read people quite well first impression wise , however I choose not to do so unless asked or provoked and even if i were to read somebody I choose not to believe my first instinct until I get to know them better - mainly bc I don't enjoy being categorizing hence I don't categorize others .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Fe
> Possibly not type related but P?
> This reminds me a lot of Ti-dom friends I have
> Without knowing why you love them I can't really type it but the end of the sentence gives Si vibes
> Ti
> 
> I thought you were an intj before but now I'm thinking more intp?
> 
> I'll repost mine
> 
> 1. People always joke about how blunt I am, how I come out with whatever is on my mind and can have not filter as well no concern over whether or not what I've said is inappropriate
> 
> 2. I've been told I have excellent aesthetic taste, i have a flair for fashion and love it, my surrounding are important for how I feel and I like being in certain environments and around beautiful things
> 
> 3. I have strong physical appetites too, and can be very hedonistic
> 
> 4. I like random topics of conversation, I have an hour long conversation with a friend about what ways we wouldn't kill ourselves, i don't get why we were getting funny looks it's just a topic of conversation. I don't really get taboos like that, who cares
> 
> 5. The best way to get me do something is to tell me I can just take the easier way, which i never will. Like when i'm training and a weight seems too heavy, i never want to drop down to a lower one, it feels like failing which I don't like.
Click to expand...

ESFP maybe ESTP

1.I have trouble separating my feelings from my thinking. To me it all goes together.

2.I can pick up on emotional vibes but if asked how another person feels about me I am most like to say "how would I know?"

3.I actually think I was more outgoing until I reached my teen years then I became more self conscious and less likely to speak my mind.

4.I am better at knowing what I don't like than what I do like. I can eliminate choices easier than picking a favorite.

5.I like to read up on subjects that interest me but I'm not likely to become an expert. I do like accumulating information.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Jane Lane said:


> ESFP maybe ESTP
> 
> 1.I have trouble separating my feelings from my thinking. To me it all goes together.
> 
> 2.I can pick up on emotional vibes but if asked how another person feels about me I am most like to say "how would I know?"
> 
> 3.I actually think I was more outgoing until I reached my teen years then I became more self conscious and less likely to speak my mind.
> 
> 4.I am better at knowing what I don't like than what I do like. I can eliminate choices easier than picking a favorite.
> 
> 5.I like to read up on subjects that interest me but I'm not likely to become an expert. I do like accumulating information.


1. Probably F and T are aux/tert functions.
2. F (leaning into Fe).
3. Maybe E.
4. Okay.
5. Not related to type. 

I don't know... maybe xxFJ.


----------



## Coburn

Jane Lane said:


> ESFP maybe ESTP
> 
> 1.I have trouble separating my feelings from my thinking. To me it all goes together.
> 
> 2.I can pick up on emotional vibes but if asked how another person feels about me I am most like to say "how would I know?"
> 
> 3.I actually think I was more outgoing until I reached my teen years then I became more self conscious and less likely to speak my mind.
> 
> 4.I am better at knowing what I don't like than what I do like. I can eliminate choices easier than picking a favorite.
> 
> 5.I like to read up on subjects that interest me but I'm not likely to become an expert. I do like accumulating information.


I would guess your answers indicate feeling cognition first. I would have said maybe Fi, but you seem unclear on feelings oriented towards the self (what you like, how you feel personally about things). Which generally indicates less Fi and more Fe.

So I would say you're probably a Fe user, although order is not determinable from the information provided.

I don't see anything suggesting SI/Se or Ni/Ne either way. Fe points to Ti, which also coincides with lack of Te seen in your responses.

So some sort of Fe user. Not necessarily a dominant, but probably in the first two positions.

For me:

1. When learning a new subject, I ideally like to do formal training first. I want to learn the basics as they are usually taught, then branch out on my own once I have a good understanding of the basics.

2. I will notice inconsistencies in people's behavior. Not usually on the spot; my subconscious will notice it and it will nag at me a few hours later until I've figured out what the discrepancy is. I can usually figure out what caused a person to act X or Y way. It's just after the fact, not in the moment.

3. When I feel overwhelmed with various projects, I list out everything I need to do.

4. I am often unsure how other people will receive my behavior, so I can sometimes try to compensate for this shortcoming by checking in with how people feel. It usually happens after I've already said/done whatever it was I wanted.

5. I'm slightly formal when I first meet people, but I will quickly get casual when I feel the opportunity presents itself. I have a tendency to nickname anything and everything.


----------



## rieth

Uh...can't people just look at the profile icon to see the type of the person above, who wrote the 5 things? 

OK, well -
from your statements #1 and #2 and #4: 
definitely a T. Ts like learning/understanding. They notice inconsistencies. They don't have a deep intuitive sense about how to behave/what to say/what others feel. 

from statement #3: definitely a J 

from statement #5: sounds like STJ (STJs can be more formal/traditional in manner)

I vs E, I could not deduce from your post but if I met you, it would become obvious i.e. how much you talk, how much eye contact, energy level, relaxation vs tenseness, etc. so, my guess is xSTJ and I see that you have ESTJ posted in your profile... 

The nicknaming is interesting. It could be a "shortcut" for you (since TJs are excellent with managing time) or just an outlet for your sense of humor? 


5 Things about me:

1. Job is design, hobbies are music & art - am a creative type.
2. Have an ability to tune myself to the people I am with - have been called a "chameleon".
3. An idealist and a romantic - believer in Good/Evil, True Love, pursuing a loving, simple way of life
4. Empathy and deep sympathy for the wounded: rescue animals, depressed humans, people who were abused in the past...
5. I feel most myself when I am hiking/running alone in the woods.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

rieth said:


> 5 Things about me:
> 
> 1. Job is design, hobbies are music & art - am a creative type.
> 2. Have an ability to tune myself to the people I am with - have been called a "chameleon".
> 3. An idealist and a romantic - believer in Good/Evil, True Love, pursuing a loving, simple way of life
> 4. Empathy and deep sympathy for the wounded: rescue animals, depressed humans, people who were abused in the past...
> 5. I feel most myself when I am hiking/running alone in the woods.


1. I'm going to take a leap and assume it's the sensory aesthetics you're drawn to in an Auxiliary Se-ish sort of way.
2. I've heard Fi types are capable of doing this when they're able to connect with the aspects of other people that are similar to themselves.
3. Fi, I think.
4. Fi
5. Introvert, possible Se going on up there.

ISFP would be my guess.

Let's do something different and write five things that are the *complete opposite* of myself. >

1. Things are the way they are, and whatever things people think about them don't change the thing itself. That's why I'm not the type to get my head all stuck up in the clouds.
2. I'm not one to hold back my feelings. I cry all the time, I smile and laugh a lot, I'm easygoing. I'm the dude in the nightclub with a glass of vodka in hand and a roguish smile who makes you feel at ease with yourself.
3. I never worry about the future of the human race because I think God has a plan for us all, and just like in the movies, people will find a way to fix all our problems at the last minute. Man, this world just keeps getting better and better.
4. Reading books is boring, and I'd rather play football and drink a few beers. I basically just listen to everything, and love what's playing on the radio at work.
5. My life just wouldn't feel completely without a happy family, and that's why my wife and I are making our first kid.


----------



## shameless

Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. I'm going to take a leap and assume it's the sensory aesthetics you're drawn to in an Auxiliary Se-ish sort of way.
> 2. I've heard Fi types are capable of doing this when they're able to connect with the aspects of other people that are similar to themselves.
> 3. Fi, I think.
> 4. Fi
> 5. Introvert, possible Se going on up there.
> 
> ISFP would be my guess.
> 
> Let's do something different and write five things that are the *complete opposite* of myself. >
> 
> 1. Things are the way they are, and whatever things people think about them don't change the thing itself. That's why I'm not the type to get my head all stuck up in the clouds.
> 2. I'm not one to hold back my feelings. I cry all the time, I smile and laugh a lot, I'm easygoing. I'm the dude in the nightclub with a glass of vodka in hand and a roguish smile who makes you feel at ease with yourself.
> 3. I never worry about the future of the human race because I think God has a plan for us all, and just like in the movies, people will find a way to fix all our problems at the last minute. Man, this world just keeps getting better and better.
> 4. Reading books is boring, and I'd rather play football and drink a few beers. I basically just listen to everything, and love what's playing on the radio at work.
> 5. My life just wouldn't feel completely without a happy family, and that's why my wife and I are making our first kid.


1. No clue what is the function which cares to reflect the least unsure, is this Si?

2. Sounds very ENxP or ESxP charisma usually found in extroverted Ne or Se dom

3. Se

4. Sounds off the surface Se but seriously this could be many types I know enfp men who are similar.

5. Sounds very Si & Te

Eh you sound like an ExFP off the surface to me.

1. I like making schedules my only challenge with my new boss who I highly admire alot is that her scehduling is out of balance. I just wish i could insert few changes which would flow better and alot better time. 20 minute intervals per scheduled appt vs 15. Far better imo. But I will keep avoiding stepping on her toes its so hard to keep my fucking mouth shut.

2. I love old classic movies.

3. Love to Dance

4. I have over 15 speeding tickets

5. I was thinking I really need to update my wardrobe the only clothes I have are like work clothes but then everytime I go to bye something I still just get another tracksuit anyways. 

I am going to bed


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

I don't see any personal facts from the poster above me so I guess I'll just do me.

1. I don't want to write a lot on each of these.

2. Studying to complete two degrees in 4 years. Econ and Marketing. Currently have 4.0

3. I am an automotive fanatic and love to drive my Porsche.

4. I've been told I dress well.

5. My girlfriend is a fantastic intj planning to study genetics, we've been together for a year and never taught looking forward to many more.

Make of me what you will.


----------



## Miss Bingley

@BIGJake111...Se, that's for sure. Hardworking, intelligent. xNTJ or ISTP. 

...it's been 84 years since I've been on this thread. 

1. i'm really fascinated by how the media plays a role in public life. it's the focus of my political science degree, really. how we can influence the masses to think and feel the way we want them to. on perhaps a more optimistic note, i believe the media has a duty to report the truth of our reality, both the good and the bad. we/they should tell stories that otherwise would not be told. 

2. that being said, i love a good story. growing up, i adored star wars, indiana jones, james bond, disney princesses. now, it's once upon a time, game of thrones, westworld. i would love to be picked up and transported on some fantastic adventure. 

3. i am consumed with existentialist dread pretty much always haha (i'm laughing to cover up my fear). like, once a week i just sit down and think about how we're all just floating brain matter in skeleton suits, all of us have consciousnesses and maybe so do other things and what is the point of any of this if we exist only for a brief moment in time. 

4. i adore beauty as an ideal, though beauty comes in many different forms. i enjoy high fashion, art, music, ballet, the opera - i'm more drawn to history, philosophy, literature than any kind of science. i love learning, and think the day we stop learning is the day we die. 

5. i feel very mature for my age, very adult like, but also child-like in some respects. it seems the older i get, the more responsibilities i have, the more i wish to go back in time. i was always very ambitious growing up, couldn't wait to be an adult and be on my own, but now i'm realizing it's not what it's cracked up to be and no one really knows what they're doing.


----------



## confusedasheck

@BIGJake111

Te 
I'm not sure, but I guess, Te??
Are these rest really type related??

You are xxTx.
@Miss Bingley
I see some si, ne, fe(not entirely sure about this one). xxFJ? 

1. I'm not sure if I have logic at times.

2. As hard I try to be blunt, I just feel bad. 

3. I never know what day, or time it is.

4. I prefer an explanation rather than a short answer from someone. 

5. I am pretty uptight when someone says something that doesn't make sense.


----------



## vforverification

Hard to type each individually but I got isfp or isfj vibes from you so I'm not surprised to see your type is ISFJ 

1. I have a WILD imagination I live in fantasy and love planning elaborately for the future!

2. I get bored super easily, and generally if I feel like doing something I just go for it 

3. I love learning, I have studied mathematics, philosophy, political science, medicine, psychology economics and art 

4. I have changed jobs pretty much every 8 months cause I just can't settle anywhere. I also got fired from a bunch of them for taking bad moods out on customers and being rude and confrontational with management 

5. I adore animals and would do anything to help them


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

@MissBingley entj it is.

@vforveeification

You sound a lot like most the infps i know.


----------



## Ozymandias116

xN(F)P, F solely because you brought up the part about animals; otherwise xNxP. 

1.) I'm working in a store and even if I think I haven't gone out of my way to be nice to customers they seem to think I'm very nice and they like me in general. I must say it was really surprising to hear that but I guess this is an indication that I don't let how I truly feel get in the way of my work. 
2.) I use metaphors quite often; it's an easy way for me to describe something to another person. They come rather naturally for me.
3.) I'm not really sure if I'm an extrovert or introvert; I can feel quite uncomfortable when I don't know people and I'm not the one to really approach someone unless I've spoken to them before but if I've started to learn to know someone I can talk a lot. No company is better than bad/boring company. 
4.) I have the attitude that if I'm given enough time I'm able to do almost anything; which is why I don't look up to that many people because I don't see their feats as something extraordinary. This makes me look rather arrogant but when I meet someone that's clearly better than me at something I'm the first to admit it, even if it sucks. 
5.) I think I seem rather arrogant but I actually have some insecurities and even if I never let them show if I can help it they are always there, nagging me. I think it could stem from a wish to be perfect and I almost never feel happy when I've accomplished something (you can probably connect this to 4) because I think that I could have done it better if I had spent more time doing it. 
6.) I don't and never cared much about grades as long as I got the grades I needed to advance to the next level of education. 

I gave you one extra thing about myself for you to analyze; it's a Christmas special, enjoy.


----------



## ColdWindsRising

@ozymndias116

I'm gonna go ahead and guess:
number 1 seemed to indicate Fe or Fi as an auxiliary or tertiary function. Definitely not dominant.
number 5 seems like typical Te-Fi.
I also see Te in number 6, and possible number 3.
number 2 seems to indicate a high intuitive function.

My crackpot conclusion? INTJ.


----------



## Endologic

1. I drink...

2. ...and I know things.

3. Nahh, nevermind, I don't drink.

4. I also don't smoke.

5. However, I know many things.


----------



## ColdWindsRising

Endologic said:


> 1. I drink...
> 
> 2. ...and I know things.
> 
> 3. Nahh, nevermind, I don't drink.
> 
> 4. I also don't smoke.
> 
> 5. However, I know many things.


- You made a joke. So you can't possibly be an xSTJ.
- You don't smoke and don't drink. Only Si-users are capable of looking after their health.
- Only Ti-users know things.
Verdict: ISFJ or INTP


----------



## vforverification

MisterPerfect said:


> ESFP
> 
> 1.I tend to research the important parts of a trend so I am clued into what others are talking about
> 2.Contriversy about a subject makes me more likely to investigate it
> 3.I like read when im bored but I dont like published work
> 4.I learned to alter my speech patterns to appear different at different times
> 5.I can sometimes be a bit awkward at parties


Do you mind my asking which functions you see that makes you say esfp?


----------



## Lion daughter

Please type him:

1. He is very quiet but only to observe the situation and people to adjust to it and show one of the many facets he has.
2. He is really good at acting but doesn't really like Drama schools and "drama People"
3. He is really straight forward normally. He admits to things openly and is honest.
4. He is a really deep thinker and has a very realistic view on most things
5. He is good at reading people and knowing when something is authentic or fake.


----------



## Schmendricks

Lion daughter said:


> Please type him:
> 
> 1. He is very quiet but only to observe the situation and people to adjust to it and show one of the many facets he has.
> 2. He is really good at acting but doesn't really like Drama schools and "drama People"
> 3. He is really straight forward normally. He admits to things openly and is honest.
> 4. He is a really deep thinker and has a very realistic view on most things
> 5. He is good at reading people and knowing when something is authentic or fake.


This thread is meant to be give-a-typing, get-a-typing, and both I and @MisterPerfect have trait lists on the previous page which haven't been responded to.


----------



## Lion daughter

Schmendricks said:


> This thread is meant to be give-a-typing, get-a-typing, and both I and @MisterPerfect have trait lists on the previous page which haven't been responded to.


Sorry I think theres been some confusion. The ones before me were already discussing a description of 5 and so I didn't know what to reply to and just put the 5 things out there. I can however, go back to the one already discussed and try to type him/her as well.
Sorry if I broke any rules by posting that and also thanks for pointing it out 





MisterPerfect said:


> ESFP
> 
> 1.I tend to research the important parts of a trend so I am clued into what others are talking about
> 2.Contriversy about a subject makes me more likely to investigate it
> 3.I like read when im bored but I dont like published work
> 4.I learned to alter my speech patterns to appear different at different times
> 5.I can sometimes be a bit awkward at parties



I definitely see something like INTx in there ...
Maybe not necessarily INTP but something close that.


----------



## Schmendricks

Lion daughter said:


> Sorry I think theres been some confusion. The ones before me were already discussing a description of 5 and so I didn't know what to reply to and just put the 5 things out there. I can however, go back to the one already discussed and try to type him/her as well.
> Sorry if I broke any rules by posting that and also thanks for pointing it out


Ha, no problem - mistakes and mix-ups do occur in these kinds of threads!


----------



## Lion daughter

Yeah I can imagine that .. 
To avoid any further confusions let me post my 5.


Please type:
1. He is very quiet but only to observe the situation and people to adjust to it and show one of the many facets he has.
2. He is really good at acting but doesn't really like Drama schools and "drama People"
3. He is really straight forward normally. He admits to things openly and is honest.
4. He is a really deep thinker and has a very realistic view on most things
5. He is good at reading people and knowing when something is authentic or fake.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

Whoever is above seems to be IXTP possibly? I'm leaning on INTP. 

As for myself, 5 of my more positive traits--

1. Listen much more than I speak.'

2. Most casual person you will ever meet. Very non-conformist, idgaf personality :wink:

3. Hides darkest emotions. Even in my worst mood, I will aim to entertain anyone in my radius...I withdraw and never reveal dark 
emotions, which in the past caused me to cope in dangerous ways.

4. Main goal in life is to make everybody feel included-- but to inspire and empower individuals as well. To share the wisdom I have been gifted with others. I love to give advice, and to analyze and repair tricky situations.

5. Extremely impractical-- very much of a person who gets the general message, and hates details. Hands on intelligence? Extremely weak. Mental Intelligence-- very strong. Speak in metaphors often times, have a story telling personality.


----------



## Lion daughter

xTheCaramelQueenx said:


> Whoever is above seems to be IXTP possibly? I'm leaning on INTP.


Just because I am interested. Why exactly do you think so?


----------



## vforverification

xTheCaramelQueenx said:


> Whoever is above seems to be IXTP possibly? I'm leaning on INTP.
> 
> As for myself, 5 of my more positive traits--
> 
> 1. Listen much more than I speak.'
> 
> 2. Most casual person you will ever meet. Very non-conformist, idgaf personality :wink:
> 
> 3. Hides darkest emotions. Even in my worst mood, I will aim to entertain anyone in my radius...I withdraw and never reveal dark
> emotions, which in the past caused me to cope in dangerous ways.
> 
> 4. Main goal in life is to make everybody feel included-- but to inspire and empower individuals as well. To share the wisdom I have been gifted with others. I love to give advice, and to analyze and repair tricky situations.
> 
> 5. Extremely impractical-- very much of a person who gets the general message, and hates details. Hands on intelligence? Extremely weak. Mental Intelligence-- very strong. Speak in metaphors often times, have a story telling personality.


Are you an INFJ?


For me:



2. I love novelty, new things, new places, new people. I get bored so easily I need to constantly be moving. 

3. I often feel like I don't belong where I am, I get an uneasy feeling that this isn't my real life, and I should move to somewhere else. I've had it since I was a child, the feeling comes and I have to leave where I am, who I am around. It means I never really feel I fit anywhere I am.

4. I am very outgoing and never have trouble speaking my mind, I have been described as too forward sometimes and can't get into arguments easily although usually I like to keep the peace and be diplomatic 

5. I am a vegetarian and the idea of eating the flesh of an animal that lived and thought disgusts me, we get a chance to be alive for such a short amount of time what gives you the right to end that for another creature. I am a big fan of new technologies that allow us to grow our own meat, hopefully it will be a new wave and end our consumption of living things.

6. I have been described as an extreme hedonist, I pretty much need constant attention and stimulation or I die of boredom


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

@Lion daughter

Can't get the most accurate opinion, cause the post only allows 5 traits, but to me that was my best guess. I got the I from- him being an observer, and very quiet. S/N- I struggled with as INTP's are pretty grounded N's, and ISTP's tend to be a bit more imaginative S's....but I went with N, but I'm not sure-- he likes deep thinking, and acting..but it's also S of him to not like the drama crowd. Now that I'm thinking he may be an S, but not sure. T- Analytic, I don't give a shit mentality, and blunt. And finally P, because from what it seems he seems to have a flexible, go-with-the-flow personality.

From my terrible deductive reasoning, I get IXTP 
But I may be completely wrong.

And @vforverification-- Interesting! I'm ENXP, but I'm bipolar and I'm going through depression rn, so maybe that makes me more quiet. What made you think INFJ? 

ANd as for you-- ENXP? My top would be ENFP, back up ENTP.
And super back up, ESFP/ ESTP.
I struggle to type the T and F, even with myself as I too am ENXP, as ENTP IMO are the warmest of T types, whereas ENFP is very kind, but can be veeeery overemotional. Analyze yourself, and see whether you're nice, but blunt-- or you're SUPER nice, and feel very strongly on certain situations where a T would shrug at and say "mehh".

Also, after saying your name outloud 7000 times to understand what it was, I just realized it's V for Verification LOL. Interesting name!


----------



## Kajada

@xTheCaramelQueenx I'm going to go with ENFP for you. In the thread "Why is it that..." you mention you struggle with creativity despite leading with Ne; you mention having to look up tutorials, which smacks of Te solution to me. There's definitely an organization and a clarity to the way you express yourself that reminds me, for instance, of ISTJs. You seem to know precisely what you want to communicate and you do it effectively. I think it's funny that supposedly ENFPs aren't detailed oriented when they have Te and Si in their lineup, even if those are their tertiary and inferior functions. Both of those are very detail-oriented functions, so even if it's not usual for ENFPs to display those traits I don't see why they just couldn't at all. You mention sometimes about how you don't feel like you fit in. Not with other people and not even with the types you think you might be, which is classic Fi struggle. Of course any type can feel that way but I think it's a hallmark of Fi and Ni. In your posts where you talk about feelings or what other people are going through you frequently refer back to yourself or compare situations to your own perspective (or lament that you can't relate), again Fi. You exhibit more harshness and higher standards with loved ones, not characteristically Fi maybe but still strikes me as more Fi than Fe for sure. That's just based on a little stalking and reading but yeah. I hope this helps you. 

---

1. My inner world is very difficult to describe. Sometimes it's filled with mythical creatures, fantastic adventures broken up into little flashes of activity and speculation. Sometimes it's a conversation I think I might have, or one I actually had, and the different ways it could play out. There's nearly always this vague sense, however, that I'm missing something, or that there's something I haven't yet connected to that leaves me feeling wistful and disappointed, but also yearning. 

2. I seem to have a very distorted vision of myself and my surroundings. Often, I think I'm behaving one way or giving a certain impression only to find out that it's quite off base from how everyone else actually sees me. Usually it's colored with a negative lens, whereas the feedback I get is generally positive. People tell me I'm much too serious.

3. Despite my tendency to focus on negative subjects, I'm actually a pretty mellow person. I just struggle to show it. I have so much hope for the world and compassion for other people despite that I can come across as very judging and I'm often misunderstood. I have a very positive self-image and though I see room for improvement I generally have no problem liking myself while maintaining a healthy amount of humility about my faults and shortcomings.

4. I hate having anxiety. Seriously. I hate worrying that something might happen, or feeling like I have to shoulder all the responsibility. I hate being afraid to act sometimes because I'm too concerned with potential consequences, enough that I miss good opportunities.

5. When I'm upset I make rash and impulsive decisions I wouldn't under normal circumstances (who doesn't I guess). But I will go to dramatic measures to protect myself. I have a tendency to (literally) head for the hills. I've ragequit online communities, doing everything to delete my entire presence as much as possible. I've changed phone numbers and screen names and emails, frequently. I once packed up and left town for weeks to distance myself from my ex, even though I had no rational reason to be afraid of him. I would often go on long drives just to clear my head. That is much more under control now that I'm older and more mature but I still get that "take off" impulse from time to time when I'm fearful in some way.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

@Kajada- SHIT...you Dr. Phil-ed me!! I'm going to agree with ENFP for now, but a close one is ENTP but I'm still undecided.....But you make very valid points lmao! Very observant personality type you have  Thank you for taking the time analyze me! If there's one thing I know forsure, I definitely carry Fi strongly.

As for you, (I'm still pretty newbie with the cognitive functions, so my analysis won't be as expert as yours)
But ISFP sounds like a pretty good match, in my opinion a back up of INFP and/or ISTP. But ISFP resonates the most. ISFP's definitely are a bit more "up in the clouds" then other S types, and have a deep appreciation toward what's unconventional (generally speaking), and honestly they're one of my favorite/ if not my favorite personality types. Also, they're extremely observant-- which based off of deductive reasoning from how you psycho-analyzed me so well, and how you described yourself in such precise, exclusive ways, it would definitely be no shock that you indeed are an ISFP  I can also see T in you however, because you seem to be an honest individual, who has no fear speaking their mind! But that being said, those traits aren't exclusive to T types! Finally, you stated that you have "hope and compassion for the world", which REEKS ISFP, as they are a very quietly, yet deeply passionate kind. 

Good luck, and thank you for helping me discover myself!


----------



## vforverification

xTheCaramelQueenx said:


> @Lion daughter
> 
> Can't get the most accurate opinion, cause the post only allows 5 traits, but to me that was my best guess. I got the I from- him being an observer, and very quiet. S/N- I struggled with as INTP's are pretty grounded N's, and ISTP's tend to be a bit more imaginative S's....but I went with N, but I'm not sure-- he likes deep thinking, and acting..but it's also S of him to not like the drama crowd. Now that I'm thinking he may be an S, but not sure. T- Analytic, I don't give a shit mentality, and blunt. And finally P, because from what it seems he seems to have a flexible, go-with-the-flow personality.
> 
> From my terrible deductive reasoning, I get IXTP
> But I may be completely wrong.
> 
> And @vforverification-- Interesting! I'm ENXP, but I'm bipolar and I'm going through depression rn, so maybe that makes me more quiet. What made you think INFJ?
> 
> ANd as for you-- ENXP? My top would be ENFP, back up ENTP.
> And super back up, ESFP/ ESTP.
> I struggle to type the T and F, even with myself as I too am ENXP, as ENTP IMO are the warmest of T types, whereas ENFP is very kind, but can be veeeery overemotional. Analyze yourself, and see whether you're nice, but blunt-- or you're SUPER nice, and feel very strongly on certain situations where a T would shrug at and say "mehh".
> 
> Also, after saying your name outloud 7000 times to understand what it was, I just realized it's V for Verification LOL. Interesting name!


I actually had thought ENFP but 3 and 4 gave me serious xNFJ vibes. I also have bipolar and can seem totally different when depressed so maybe that's what gave me I vibes. It's actually the thing that made me second guess my own type for so long until I was on medication and my moods stabilised.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

@vforverification I actually used to think INFJ for myself, so not too far off! But I realized in general my deep cognitive functions didn't match up, and I'm definitely not as pleasant and as sage as the sweet INFJ. And honestly man, bipolar is the shit that's making me re-evaluate my type because lately I have not a clue of who I am....I keep getting ENTP now(??)


----------



## vforverification

xTheCaramelQueenx said:


> @vforverification I actually used to think INFJ for myself, so not too far off! But I realized in general my deep cognitive functions didn't match up, and I'm definitely not as pleasant and as sage as the sweet INFJ. And honestly man, bipolar is the shit that's making me re-evaluate my type because lately I have not a clue of who I am....I keep getting ENTP now(??)


Same. I got INTP for a while and I remember telling my friends and they laughed out loud at the idea of me being in introvert and when I read up on Ti it made me laugh out loud there's no way in hell it's my leading function. I was just too depressed to answer the questions right. I am much closer when healthy to an NE or SE dom. Mental health has such a huge effect on our personality.


----------



## Kajada

@vforverification Good lord are you loud XD I can kind of understand now why people say Ne and Se can superficially appear similarly but are radically not haha. Your Ti is very, very quiet...but I suppose that makes sense, wouldn't it? It's introverted so yeah. I'm not sure if you've ever displayed unhealthy characteristics on forum but from how you write about yourself (especially this: "In a similar vein I can't work out problems on my own, I need to get input from other people and feel very anxious if I am left alone to sort out the meaning of something that has happened") I can see strains of a Ne-Fe loop to be sure. 

From the interwebz:

* *




An ENTP in an Ne-Fe loop would imagine a bunch of negative future scenarios and lose sight of reality as they fail to apply logic to their unrealistic beliefs. In addition, they become extremely sensitive to others’ opinions of them and are extremely concerned with being accepted by those around them and feeling disliked. 

...

An Ne-Fe loop simply put is placing a higher than usual value on outside validation rather than trusting your own judgements. The idea of a loop is that you can have a tendency to rely on your dom and tertiary functions since they are oriented in the same direction. It may feel good sometimes since it will further validate or feed your extroverted or introverted nature, but it is at the expense of the natural check and balance nature of your various functions.




I think your Fe is just so wham, bam, in people's face that you could certainly be mistaken for an ENFP or a Feeler in general. I see you've poked around the ESFP and ENFP areas and someone may have typed you as ENFp in socionics? The Ti is there, but so so quiet. I don't see Fi so much; as someone who uses it for me it's very distinctive and I don't get that from you. Ne is stronger and louder but I think you've developed your tertiary pretty well. I'm pretty sure you would intimidate and exhaust the hell out of me in RL 

---

New trait thingies! Why is this so hard?? I tried to focus on how I relate to other people to see if I can flesh out my aux.

1. I love people who are quirky, odd or have an offbeat sense of humor. Shia LeBeouf's web cam is a great example. The highlights on YouTube amuse me so much, seeing the bizarre and random crap people will do to in order to make themselves noticed. I would have no clue when I got in front of it what to actually do. XD Like "I WANT TO BE DIFFERENT...but how?" 

2. I tend to latch on to others when we have something in common. I might be quite intimidated in a social group but as soon as someone mentions something I know about or like, I instantly feel more comfortable. "Oh god the song of my people!" And then if that's actually the only thing we have in common I has a sad. :c Because no.

3. I'm a judgmental ass and I don't mean to be. T.T People that don't now me tend to see me first as overly pushy or intrusive, or on the other side of the coin as plain stuck up. My values are very black and white; either something is okay or something isn't. Then other people are like "Wow that's a very narrow way to see things, what about this scenario?" and I'm scrambling to assess my values and figure out where on the spectrum that situation lies in the good vs evil debate, and trip over myself because before that spectrum didn't even exist. I have to make them up sometimes just to grasp where I feel on some issues. It also makes me look very inconsistent or hypocritical. Which I hate. Bleh.

4. I can never quite relax, re: anxiety. Like even when I want to just have fun and chill I'm always a little tense. I don't know how to fix it. So annoying.

5. I love to help other people, though. I struggle to understand their motivations sometimes but I just like to be useful, I guess. It's one thing that my coworkers and friends appreciate about me; I may be helplessly awkward sometimes and a little (lot) clueless about other people's issues but I'm sincere and I enjoy seeing everybody succeed. I like to be encouraging and I like to help people hash through their thought processes and understand themselves better. My Fi loves nothing more than to see someone else thriving in their own unique and awesome way.


----------



## vforverification

Kajada said:


> @vforverification Good lord are you loud XD I can kind of understand now why people say Ne and Se can superficially appear similarly but are radically not haha. Your Ti is very, very quiet...but I suppose that makes sense, wouldn't it? It's introverted so yeah. I'm not sure if you've ever displayed unhealthy characteristics on forum but from how you write about yourself (especially this: "In a similar vein I can't work out problems on my own, I need to get input from other people and feel very anxious if I am left alone to sort out the meaning of something that has happened") I can see strains of a Ne-Fe loop to be sure.
> 
> From the interwebz:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ENTP in an Ne-Fe loop would imagine a bunch of negative future scenarios and lose sight of reality as they fail to apply logic to their unrealistic beliefs. In addition, they become extremely sensitive to others’ opinions of them and are extremely concerned with being accepted by those around them and feeling disliked.
> 
> ...
> 
> An Ne-Fe loop simply put is placing a higher than usual value on outside validation rather than trusting your own judgements. The idea of a loop is that you can have a tendency to rely on your dom and tertiary functions since they are oriented in the same direction. It may feel good sometimes since it will further validate or feed your extroverted or introverted nature, but it is at the expense of the natural check and balance nature of your various functions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Fe is just so wham, bam, in people's face that you could certainly be mistaken for an ENFP or a Feeler in general. I see you've poked around the ESFP and ENFP areas and someone may have typed you as ENFp in socionics? The Ti is there, but so so quiet. I don't see Fi so much; as someone who uses it for me it's very distinctive and I don't get that from you. Ne is stronger and louder but I think you've developed your tertiary pretty well. I'm pretty sure you would intimidate and exhaust the hell out of me in RL
> 
> ---
> 
> New trait thingies! Why is this so hard?? I tried to focus on how I relate to other people to see if I can flesh out my aux.
> 
> 1. I love people who are quirky, odd or have an offbeat sense of humor. Shia LeBeouf's web cam is a great example. The highlights on YouTube amuse me so much, seeing the bizarre and random crap people will do to in order to make themselves noticed. I would have no clue when I got in front of it what to actually do. XD Like "I WANT TO BE DIFFERENT...but how?"
> 
> 2. I tend to latch on to others when we have something in common. I might be quite intimidated in a social group but as soon as someone mentions something I know about or like, I instantly feel more comfortable. "Oh god the song of my people!" And then if that's actually the only thing we have in common I has a sad. :c Because no.
> 
> 3. I'm a judgmental ass and I don't mean to be. T.T People that don't now me tend to see me first as overly pushy or intrusive, or on the other side of the coin as plain stuck up. My values are very black and white; either something is okay or something isn't. Then other people are like "Wow that's a very narrow way to see things, what about this scenario?" and I'm scrambling to assess my values and figure out where on the spectrum that situation lies in the good vs evil debate, and trip over myself because before that spectrum didn't even exist. I have to make them up sometimes just to grasp where I feel on some issues. It also makes me look very inconsistent or hypocritical. Which I hate. Bleh.
> 
> 4. I can never quite relax, re: anxiety. Like even when I want to just have fun and chill I'm always a little tense. I don't know how to fix it. So annoying.
> 
> 5. I love to help other people, though. I struggle to understand their motivations sometimes but I just like to be useful, I guess. It's one thing that my coworkers and friends appreciate about me; I may be helplessly awkward sometimes and a little (lot) clueless about other people's issues but I'm sincere and I enjoy seeing everybody succeed. I like to be encouraging and I like to help people hash through their thought processes and understand themselves better. My Fi loves nothing more than to see someone else thriving in their own unique and awesome way.


First of all you are spot on about me. I display super unhealthy traits, an inability to be alone, obsession with appearance and other people, not able to logically deduce meanings internally so thank you so much for giving me insight into myself. I have had such a hard time deciding between whether NE or SE is more me, but I veer toward NE for a few reasons and I agree I am an FE user. People often superficially see me as an esfp but function wise I am not at all. I have read a bit on loops and have seriously considered that I am in one  

As for you, you seem soooo isfp. My boyfriend is an isfp and some of the things you said remind me so much of him like wanting to help people but struggling to understand their motivations, my bf is the biggest hearted person in the world but can't read people well, he has been taken advantage of for that reason. Like he doesn't have a bad bone in his body. Also never quite being able to relax, wow he's easy going in general but there is always a tenseness and I wondered if it was because he's so introverted that he wasn't that comfortable with people and as for quirky off beat senses of humours it's one of my favourite things about ISFP's you guys are silly in the best way  Also I love your signature, a deep Dr Seuss quote about caring about other people, it's so isfp it hurts  xx 

Apologies if that isn't very detailed, I'm not an expert!


----------



## Ozymandias116

@Kajada

I could see Fi in some of your examples, at the very least F if I should be less precise; I guess I also see signs of introversion. I'm looking for Se (your aux) but can't really see it/pin it don in those examples; I'm not an expert so hopefully someone with more expertise in this area will help you out.  

1) I like to own things; the thought of borrow books or things from other people is annoying because that mean I have to return it which in turn means that I need to put in extra work when returning it. I also enjoy to get the physical copy of things I really enjoy and are a fan of (Star Wars-, Lord of the Rings-, Godfather-movies etc.) because of the same reason; I like to own it and I like to be able to see the physical copy in my bookshelf. I guess I'm a collector.

2.) Theoretical exams is far better than practical exams. I can't stand practical exams, I get so incredibly nervous and I because of that I can't do as good as I otherwise would have done; I don't have this problem when writing theoretical exams, even if I don't know something I still have time to figure out what they're asking for and thus I'm able to score some points anyway. 

3.) From time to time I experience a weird feeling where the world seem to get much brighter and I feel alive in a sense I normally doesn't; it feels surrealistic in a way and as if a filter I'm normally looking through is gone. The experiences have been very few and doesn't last more than a couple of minutes. (Not sure if this has anything to do with functions/type whatsoever) 

4.) I try to train on a regular basis and I want to achieve a good body; I guess it could have something to do with wanting to be perfect, a strong body with a sharp mind is my goal. I want to become the best version of me that I can be; mentally and physically. 

5.) The thought of a partner can be nice but I've realized that a partner means that I have to waste a lot of time on that person; that means I won't be able to focus as much on my studies, hobbies, training etc. getting a partner essentially means I will become less productive and that realization is fairly annoying. At the moment I'm avoiding relationships because if I can't go into a relationship wanting it to last it's stupid to engage in it from the beginning. I've also realized that one reason I enjoy my current group of friends is because they doesn't need that much work; I can have fun and be myself with them without feeling the pressure that I have to see them for the friendship to last. I have/had a friend that wanted to hang out all the time and well, we haven't seen each other in nearly two years.

We'll see if any of the examples are type/function-related.


----------



## November Rose

*I;m going to guess INTP for you.
1. When I see an animal being hurt, I get so angry I want to beat up the person doing it. Not my normal approach to life, but that sets me off. 
2. I'm addicted to chocolate
3. I love bright colors and pastels, but I hate really dark colors, especially black
4. One of my most favorite things in the world in making people laugh
5. One thing that really ticks me off is people who won't think for themselves, and are scared to have their own opinions.
Good luck, next poster! *


----------



## Krayfish

@Ozymandias116

You seemed to have typed yourself correctly as an ENTJ I think. If not ENTJ, INTJ just because bullet 3 sounds consistent with inferior Se.

1) I tend to be really out of touch with my physical body and my environment. I am the type of person who looses things when it is right in front of their faces and dismiss severe physical injury not because I fear weakness or anything but I just underestimate it. I also can never tell when I am sick, which is kind of silly since I have been sick a lot with the same sort of things over and over. And, while I am good and analyzing others emotions, I cannot understand my own. Sometimes I won't even know I am sad or stressed till I start crying.

2) Although people usually see me as a conscientious and planned person, I am a terribly disorganized and a procrastinator. It gives me terrible anxiety. I have tried for the last couple of years to fix it up with no avail. When I try to do something ahead of time, something always ends up getting lost (75/25 my fault and others fault) or I forget to do something. As a result I have become pretty good at winging things. I'm not sure how, but I always get everything in on time and fool people into thinking that I didn't do it last minute.

3) I analyse. I will analyse your life, my life, problems, anything really. This is because I like to find "the grey zone." As a result, i am super indecisive and am a fearful middle runner (think enneagram ). Additionally, this over analysis causes me to doubt pretty much every decision I (or anyone else) makes. 

4) I really have makeup and accessories on myself, so I refuse to use them. They kind of feel useless or unnecessary or just not me. I have a lot of friends who enjoy things like makeup and fashion and I love the way that that sort of stuff looks on them or makes them feel, and they'd probably like me a whole lot better if I joined them in their likes, but I can't. It would be like I was lying, and I am big on the truth.

5) Sometimes I have difficulty focusing because I have so many thoughts in my mind. Usually they are about stories that I come up with in my head. I don't share them with others, but I do find the need to express them. As a result, my paperwork will often be scared with random doodles of people and when I don't have a job too complete, I could be found drawing for hours.


----------



## Captain Cam

Jonneh said:


> Wow this is a tough one.
> 
> 1. I'm getting some xNxP vibes.
> 
> 2. Maybe T?
> 
> 3. Ummm.... P again? XD
> 
> 4. Hmm... I'm not sure this is type related actually.
> 
> 5. Wow. This one actually sounds like an ENTJ thing. XD
> 
> 
> well, I'd say ENTP but I am very very unsure.
> 
> 
> 1. I have this strange fascination with old wooden ships and crews. I don't know why. The ships just look so nice (much better than our modern ones) and eloquent. I know for a fact that I have a romanticized version of it in my mind but I can't help it. (I'm defiantly going see the new pirates of the Caribbean movie btw)
> 
> 2. I tend to jump from task to task instead of just working on one task at a time.
> 
> 3. I like to referance things (movies, songs, games, culture in general) in my sentences to see who picks up on what. It's kind of my way of scoping people out before actually talking with them one on one.
> 
> 4. I ether don't care at all or it is really important to me.
> 
> 5. I believe that Kenobi was wrong when he said, "only a sith deals in absolutes." Really Kenobi? Really??? Are you absolutely sure that *only* a sith deals in absolutes?


1. Romanticizing ships sounds FP.
2. Hmm. ENFP. Gotta love our short attention spans.
3. I love this quirk; it's so cute. Sounds Ne.
4. Hmmm. This kind of throws me for a loop and makes me think T.
5. Hahahaha sounds like something my ESFP cousin would say.

Final answer: *ENFP *???

My five random facts:

1. It's important to me to be well read.
2. Despite being rather outspoken and talkative, I remain pretty quiet when first meeting someone to gauge their personality and how they converse.
3. I sometimes wish I could live a while without technology and do things more old-fashioned. Then I remember indoor plumbing.
4. I get very discouraged if someone (even I don't get along with them) gives me harsh criticism. 
5. My fashion style seems to change every few months.


----------



## vforverification

1.unsure
2.Low E
3. Si
4. Fi
5. Ne

Yeah from first glance I got really ISFP vibes from you, but after looking at your functions ENFP fits although I still get an introverted vibe from you hmmm eNFP


1. I am dramatic and flamboyant in a lot of ways, my birthday is happening soon and I'm planning a 3 week extravaganza across two continents (seriously!). 
2. I love being the centre of attention and get bored when someone else is talking I'm just waiting to talk
3. I am deeply sensitive and get very easily offended to the point where I start crying and get angry and focus on what the person said for weeks after
4. I am very forward thinking, always focused on my plans for the future, and making sure I am doing enough to succeed and meet my goals and deadlines for my life 
5. I have a very wild imagination and can easily get lost in fantasy/day dreams


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ENFP

1. I enjoy reading technical or self-help books on coding, softwares and business related knowledge that I can apply in the real life situations. At the same time I do have an avid pleasure for reading books with unique titles. This is my method of choosing a book to read and I have never been disappointed by the choice of novels that I've randomly picked. One of my favourite books is entitled "The curious incident of the dog in the night-time". 

2. It's not to say that I'm an embassador of the YOLO life, but whenever I see a situation that feels right, I would go for it even though it may not always end the way I would have expected. Yet, the odd thing is, it always leads me to a better place at the aftermath.








3. I LOVE trying new things and experimenting. It gives me life.
4. I can make a joke out of all situation. My sense of humour ranges from light-heartedness to the deepest depth of hell. I can joke about myself right now.
5. Despite what people say, I really like to be left alone occasionally to indulge in some lonely window-shopping or the sweetest hour of browsing by myself in the music store. An occasional loned adventure is refreshing.


----------



## Jeffrei

Notus Asphodelus said:


> ENFP
> 
> 1. I enjoy reading technical or self-help books on coding, softwares and business related knowledge that I can apply in the real life situations. At the same time I do have an avid pleasure for reading books with unique titles. This is my method of choosing a book to read and I have never been disappointed by the choice of novels that I've randomly picked. One of my favourite books is entitled "The curious incident of the dog in the night-time".
> 
> 2. It's not to say that I'm an embassador of the YOLO life, but whenever I see a situation that feels right, I would go for it even though it may not always end the way I would have expected. Yet, the odd thing is, it always leads me to a better place at the aftermath.
> View attachment 680186
> 
> 
> 3. I LOVE trying new things and experimenting. It gives me life.
> 4. I can make a joke out of all situation. My sense of humour ranges from light-heartedness to the deepest depth of hell. I can joke about myself right now.
> 5. Despite what people say, I really like to be left alone occasionally to indulge in some lonely window-shopping or the sweetest hour of browsing by myself in the music store. An occasional loned adventure is refreshing.


You actually remind me a bit of an ISFP friend that I have. You do give off some T vibes though. It wouldn't surprise if you were an ISTP. However, that could be because I'm not that good at this yet. 


1. I love nature!... as long as it's on the other side of the window.

2. Driving is not my thing. I've only been in one wreck (due to hydroplaning into an under cover cop (fun story for later)) but I've disliked it even before that. I find myself just getting tired because it is so boring and I have to stay focused on the road so I can't daydream or talk to anyone... it's like a prison that you can steer. XD

3. My buttons are very few and very small, but if someone finds them and pushes them there is no countdown.

4. I come up with random ideas for inventions because I end up doing something and thinking, "why is it done this way? There must be an easier way of doing it."

5. I like animals. If you pick up an animal, give it a hug, and just hold it for a while it is totally fine. If you do that to a person you better be dating.


----------



## vforverification

Notus Asphodelus said:


> ENFP
> 
> 1. I enjoy reading technical or self-help books on coding, softwares and business related knowledge that I can apply in the real life situations. At the same time I do have an avid pleasure for reading books with unique titles. This is my method of choosing a book to read and I have never been disappointed by the choice of novels that I've randomly picked. One of my favourite books is entitled "The curious incident of the dog in the night-time".
> 
> 2. It's not to say that I'm an embassador of the YOLO life, but whenever I see a situation that feels right, I would go for it even though it may not always end the way I would have expected. Yet, the odd thing is, it always leads me to a better place at the aftermath.
> View attachment 680186
> 
> 
> 3. I LOVE trying new things and experimenting. It gives me life.
> 4. I can make a joke out of all situation. My sense of humour ranges from light-heartedness to the deepest depth of hell. I can joke about myself right now.
> 5. Despite what people say, I really like to be left alone occasionally to indulge in some lonely window-shopping or the sweetest hour of browsing by myself in the music store. An occasional loned adventure is refreshing.


What did you see that made you think enfp? I ask cause I don't know my type


----------



## vforverification

Jonneh said:


> You actually remind me a bit of an ISFP friend that I have. You do give off some T vibes though. It wouldn't surprise if you were an ISTP. However, that could be because I'm not that good at this yet.
> 
> 
> 1. I love nature!... as long as it's on the other side of the window.
> 
> 2. Driving is not my thing. I've only been in one wreck (due to hydroplaning into an under cover cop (fun story for later)) but I've disliked it even before that. I find myself just getting tired because it is so boring and I have to stay focused on the road so I can't daydream or talk to anyone... it's like a prison that you can steer. XD
> 
> 3. My buttons are very few and very small, but if someone finds them and pushes them there is no countdown.
> 
> 4. I come up with random ideas for inventions because I end up doing something and thinking, "why is it done this way? There must be an easier way of doing it."
> 
> 5. I like animals. If you pick up an animal, give it a hug, and just hold it for a while it is totally fine. If you do that to a person you better be dating.


1. Sf
2. ExxP
3. Ooh Se?
4. Ti
5. SF

Haha you are esfp. You remind me so much of my esfp friend especially point 5!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

vforverification said:


> What did you see that made you think enfp? I ask cause I don't know my type


Your descriptions gives me an impression that you are an Ne dom with secondary Fi. However, since I don't know you well enough, I can't provide an in-depth analysis.


----------



## Jeffrei

You both forgot to write 5 things... just sayin. ^-^


----------



## Hey_There

Who am i supposed to write about? ? 
Anyway here i go~ 
1) I love making lists and taking notes about everything *-* 

2) I really want to learn as many languages as i can . Generally foreign countries and their cultures amaze me 

3) I do not believe that there is anything i can't do (providing that i am willing to work hard enough) 

4) My friends are usually impressed with how calm i am during stressful situations and they also believe that i'm "too kind to become rich" -_- 

5) I have this feeling that if i'm not in charge of something, everything will go wrong , unless i acknowledge that somebody else is in fact better than me at that area


----------



## justMatt

I would`ve guessed ENTJ but your prof. was a giveaway 

1. I love going on adventures
2. I love meeting new people
3. All the feelings, all the time
4. Not great at planning, very spontaneous
5. I drive wayyyyyy to fast


----------



## mcnn4

justMatt said:


> I would`ve guessed ENTJ but your prof. was a giveaway
> 
> 1. I love going on adventures
> 2. I love meeting new people
> 3. All the feelings, all the time
> 4. Not great at planning, very spontaneous
> 5. I drive wayyyyyy to fast


Answer to your 5 things:
1. adventures seem very Ne?
2. Definitely has Fe or just extroverted qualities 
3. So very emotional? Fi?
4. Ne for sure
5. Risk taking behavior so maybe Se? 

*My final answer is ENFP because of a strong Ne vibe I'm guessing. I'm not saying ENTP even though ENTP is also Ne dominant because of your 3rd fact on feelings. *

My 5 things: 
1. I'm a very confident public speaker and I have to public speak a lot.
2. I cry easily at movies and when other people tell me their own stories. 
3. I am very good at remembering names/faces, recognizing cars, remembering actor names, movie names etc. 
4. My favorite subject is history and I love watching anything historical.
5. I follow the Kardashians and my favorite Kardashian is Kylie.


----------



## justMatt

mcnn4 said:


> Answer to your 5 things:
> 1. adventures seem very Ne?
> 2. Definitely has Fe or just extroverted qualities
> 3. So very emotional? Fi?
> 4. Ne for sure
> 5. Risk taking behavior so maybe Se?
> 
> *My final answer is ENFP because of a strong Ne vibe I'm guessing. I'm not saying ENTP even though ENTP is also Ne dominant because of your 3rd fact on feelings. *
> 
> I`ve always flipped between N and S!


----------



## martinkunev

@mcnn4 I was going to say ESFP. Then I saw your signature 
Why ESFP?
1 seems Se; 2 seems Fi; 3 seems Si; 4 seems Si; 5 seems Fi


0) Asking people for favors is something I don't like to do and try to avoid it. At the same time I like helping other people with my knowledge or skills.
1) I like science fiction and often think about the future.
2) I am trying to put my time to good use by learning new things.
3) I am not lazy and enjoy physical activities if they keep me entertained.
4) Cooking is too repetetive for me and takes me a long time so I often prefer to buy something I can eat right away.


----------



## shameless

@martinkunev
1.INTJ, 2.INTP, 3.ISTJ

I love planning and managing for work (but do not desire it in my personal life) It is almost a night and day difference how my work life looks to my purse. Woah do not look in there. 

I really love our Cat, he and I have a bond. But I avoid showing affection when people are around. Not because I suddenly do not care about the cat, but because I always think people that put on showering affectionate display shows seem contrived. Anyways our cat speaks my language. Aloof and calm when others are present but cuddly and sentimental when no one is looking. 

I am actually somewhat of a tamer version of a Tiger mom. I do not require my kids have As but I require they be active and engaged in their specific strengths and interests. It is not important to me to pick their passions but to make sure they are competent and have good connections that build and foster their potential. 

I consider myself a romantic at heart but most people see me as very unconcerned with matters of the heart. Not true I just do not come off as wishy washy about it out loud. 

I would rather fail 1000 times trying my hand at my interests than never fail at something which is sort of bland but secure.


----------



## Baracuda902

So the person above me I guess is an ESTP. 

E: Holy crap. I was right.

1. I generally don't stick my nose in a lot of debates--political, religious, ethical, etc--and discussions because they would be a waste of time. I generally have other things to do, like putting my opinions into results.
2. I legitimately despise when people cry and feel sad.
3. My brother and I have different shopping styles. I go to the store to get three things I want. He browses for twenty minutes to pick three things he wants.
4. My notable four friends are typed as ENFP, ENTP, INTJ, and INFJ.
5. I tend to have a habit of slamming my hands down on hard wooden surfaces like desks and podiums, either when angry, tired, focused, jovial, etc. I'm sure there's a psychological explanation somewhere as to why I do it.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

[wait.. I've been ninja. skip me..]


----------



## shameless

@Notus Asphodelus

I seen you posted here

I am curious can you see current threads from May?
What page is listed to you for you post? 

Oddly when I went to open this thread I cannot see your post that is why I asked. But on the heading of the subforum topic it lists you last for posting.

What is visible to you?


----------



## OP

TalNFJ said:


> Type my friend:
> 
> 1. Has these weird moments where we walk on the street and he wants to walk through new places he hasn't walked through yet.
> 2. Dead scared of talking with adults.
> 3. When it comes to his enviorment his room and work place are a mess but when it comes to the actual work he's doing he's a perfectionist.
> 4. Enjoys shouting out to random people on the street also enjoys firing imaginative fireballs and arrows at random people on the street.
> 5. Used to fight nonestop when he was a kid.


1. N?
2. ??
3. Ji dom, Pe aux (IxxP)
4. Likely Se
5. Se

I'd say ISxP based on this information.

1. I'm just as happy eating off the dollar menu as eating at fancy buffets, as long as the food tastes good.
2. It annoys me when people talk about "being true to yourself and not caring about what others think of you" – I think there'd be even more conflict in the world if people took that advice literally and didn't consider others' perceptions of them at all.
3. I'm pretty neutral about most issues and don't pick sides unless one side is being absolutely ridiculous and unreasonable.
4. I don't like to make my real-life identity too obvious online, so I have different usernames on almost every forum that I'm on.
5. I'm terrible at keeping in touch with people no matter how well we get along. If you haven't heard from me for a while, I probably just forgot to check your messages.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

OP said:


> 1. N?
> 2. ??
> 3. Ji dom, Pe aux (IxxP)
> 4. Likely Se
> 5. Se
> 
> I'd say ISxP based on this information.
> 
> 1. I'm just as happy eating off the dollar menu as eating at fancy buffets, as long as the food tastes good.
> 2. It annoys me when people talk about "being true to yourself and not caring about what others think of you" – I think there'd be even more conflict in the world if people took that advice literally and didn't consider others' perceptions of them at all.
> 3. I'm pretty neutral about most issues and don't pick sides unless one side is being absolutely ridiculous and unreasonable.
> 4. I don't like to make my real-life identity too obvious online, so I have different usernames on almost every forum that I'm on.
> 5. I'm terrible at keeping in touch with people no matter how well we get along. If you haven't heard from me for a while, I probably just forgot to check your messages.


INTx


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Sensational said:


> @Notus Asphodelus
> 
> I seen you posted here
> 
> I am curious can you see current threads from May?
> What page is listed to you for you post?
> 
> Oddly when I went to open this thread I cannot see your post that is why I asked. But on the heading of the subforum topic it lists you last for posting.
> 
> What is visible to you?


I can see this message now. :happy:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Since, I haven't got the time to write a new one, I'll post this again. Either you can analyse this for to sharpen your mind or skip this.


Notus Asphodelus said:


> 1. I enjoy reading technical or self-help books on coding, softwares and business related knowledge that I can apply in the real life situations. At the same time I do have an avid pleasure for reading books with unique titles. This is my method of choosing a book to read and I have never been disappointed by the choice of novels that I've randomly picked. One of my favourite books is entitled "The curious incident of the dog in the night-time".
> 
> 2. It's not to say that I'm an embassador of the YOLO life, but whenever I see a situation that feels right, I would go for it even though it may not always end the way I would have expected. Yet, the odd thing is, it always leads me to a better place at the aftermath.
> View attachment 680186
> 
> 
> 3. I LOVE trying new things and experimenting. It gives me life.
> 4. I can make a joke out of all situation. My sense of humour ranges from light-heartedness to the deepest depth of hell. I can joke about myself right now.
> 5. Despite what people say, I really like to be left alone occasionally to indulge in some lonely window-shopping or the sweetest hour of browsing by myself in the music store. An occasional loned adventure is refreshing.


----------



## Lacy

1. Ne or Ti maybe
2. Se, but reminds me of how looks my ENFP friend sometimes tbh.
3. Pe
4. Tough one, may Pe again
5. Introvert
Seems very ISP, but not really a moody one, I'd go for 7w6 2w3 9w1 So Sp with an Explorer Archetype.
___________________________

1. I often inwardly depreciate myself, and think I'm not good enough, or stupid, etc.
2. I sometimes use bad faith, just to end debates and to be at peace or to make people leave me alone.
3. I spend more time thinking about how things could be or could evolve than working to make those things change.
4. I fantasize quite a lot on uniforms.
5. I'm quite obvservant.


----------



## Iambanana

I'd say ISTP.

1. I am really optimistic. I find life beautiful and tend to think that things happen for a reason.
2. I am way too paranoid. And I have won the olympics in the category "jumping to conclusions".
3. I am really loud and I laugh at everything. The sentence I have literally heard the most is "Oh I heard yelling/laughing in the distance, I knew it was you !"
4. I am such a drama queen. Everything I live is amplified.
5. I feed on people, their feelings, their personalities, their stories... I want to learn everything about them.


----------



## Iambanana

Lacy Tears said:


> 1. Ne or Ti maybe
> 2. Se, but reminds me of how looks my ENFP friend sometimes tbh.
> 3. Pe
> 4. Tough one, may Pe again
> 5. Introvert
> Seems very ISP, but not really a moody one, I'd go for 7w6 2w3 9w1 So Sp with an Explorer Archetype.
> ___________________________
> 
> 1. I often inwardly depreciate myself, and think I'm not good enough, or stupid, etc.
> 2. I sometimes use bad faith, just to end debates and to be at peace or to make people leave me alone.
> 3. I spend more time thinking about how things could be or could evolve than working to make those things change.
> 4. I fantasize quite a lot on uniforms.
> 5. I'm quite obvservant.


Oh no I didnt see your post, I have typed @Notus Asphodelus :sad:
I would have said INFJ.


----------



## Jeffrei

Iambanana said:


> I'd say ISTP.
> 
> 1. I am really optimistic. I find life beautiful and tend to think that things happen for a reason.
> 2. I am way too paranoid. And I have won the olympics in the category "jumping to conclusions".
> 3. I am really loud and I laugh at everything. The sentence I have literally heard the most is "Oh I heard yelling/laughing in the distance, I knew it was you !"
> 4. I am such a drama queen. Everything I live is amplified.
> 5. I feed on people, their feelings, their personalities, their stories... I want to learn everything about them.


1 and 2 seem like an interesting mix.

3. Sounds like an ESF to me XD

4. Yeah ESF...

5. I'm going to say ESFJ

Darn... I missed a litter. "3 out of 4 isn't bad. That's 75% percent?" ~ Pink Panther 2


1. I tend to second guess things a lot. E.g. "Ok, there are three cups" *turns around* "wait... were there really three? I should check again to be sure." or when backing out of a parking space, "Ok, there is nothing behind me. Wait... is their really nothing behind me? I don't trust this mirror. I'm going to look out the back window... ok... now out the side window..."

2. I thought fidget spinners were pointless. Then I got one for two bucks and I have now realized just how much I tend to fidget with stuff (especially when thinking).

3. If you feel bad I know and I probably feel bad too.

4. English is my secondary language. Sarcasm and humor are tied for first.

5. while number 3 is true I also have a tendancy to be distant (still working on that) and as a result I can count the number of close friends I have on my fingers. But that's ok because I like having a lot of distant friends anyway (does that make me a bad person? XD)


----------



## justMatt

Jonneh said:


> 5. while number 3 is true I also have a tendancy to be distant (still working on that) and as a result I can count the number of close friends I have on my fingers. But that's ok because I like having a lot of distant friends anyway (does that make me a bad person? XD)


I`m an ESFP and I hate having distant friendships...hmm


----------



## Jeffrei

justMatt said:


> I`m an ESFP and I hate having distant friendships...hmm


Really? You prefer a lot of close friendships?


----------



## The red spirit

Jonneh said:


> 1. I tend to second guess things a lot. E.g. "Ok, there are three cups" *turns around* "wait... were there really three? I should check again to be sure." or when backing out of a parking space, "Ok, there is nothing behind me. Wait... is their really nothing behind me? I don't trust this mirror. I'm going to look out the back window... ok... now out the side window..."
> 
> 2. I thought fidget spinners were pointless. Then I got one for two bucks and I have now realized just how much I tend to fidget with stuff (especially when thinking).
> 
> 3. If you feel bad I know and I probably feel bad too.
> 
> 4. English is my secondary language. Sarcasm and humor are tied for first.
> 
> 5. while number 3 is true I also have a tendancy to be distant (still working on that) and as a result I can count the number of close friends I have on my fingers. But that's ok because I like having a lot of distant friends anyway (does that make me a bad person? XD)


1.Se, low Ni
2.Si
3.Fe
4.lack of skills
5.Fi

Conclusion: you are alien, but for real it's not enough information. Most likely types are: ISFP, ESFP

1.Most important value - aesthetics
2.Poor attention intensity
3.I like to work with tools (could be from hammers to cars or computers, they are still tools)
4.I have artistic skills and comprehension
5.I lack goals in my life


----------



## justMatt

Jonneh said:


> Really? You prefer a lot of close friendships?


I understand why I do it better than I can explain it, so bear with me! 
In my mind you are one of two people to me...my good (close) friend, or a stranger. The grey area are half of the people I am friends with on Instagram, those who I have met in passing or people I used to be close with. I never interact with them though.
I prefer interactive friendships, and these are always the close ones!
I can`t say that I`ve ever heard of a interactive distant friend:laughing:


----------



## Jeffrei

justMatt said:


> I understand why I do it better than I can explain it, so bear with me!
> In my mind you are one of two people to me...my good (close) friend, or a stranger. The grey area are half of the people I am friends with on Instagram, those who I have met in passing or people I used to be close with. I never interact with them though.
> I prefer interactive friendships, and these are always the close ones!
> I can`t say that I`ve ever heard of a interactive distant friend:laughing:


Oh. By distant friends I mean acquaintances. That's probably a better word for it. I get what ya mean though.


----------



## Praimfaya

The red spirit said:


> 1.Most important value - aesthetics
> 2.Poor attention intensity
> 3.I like to work with tools (could be from hammers to cars or computers, they are still tools)
> 4.I have artistic skills and comprehension
> 5.I lack goals in my life


Definite Artisan type, I'd say ISFP.


1. I procrastinate like crazy.
2. I edit encyclopedias and read dictionaries for fun.
3. I absolutely love symbolism and metaphor.
4. I could live utterly alone with no human contact beyond myself and be very happy.
5. I pretty much adapt to wherever I am in terms of finding a way to _be_ and be comfortable while still being _me_ and without compromising my preferences or values.


----------



## Jeffrei

Praimfaya said:


> Definite Artisan type, I'd say ISFP.
> 
> 
> 1. I procrastinate like crazy.
> 2. I edit encyclopedias and read dictionaries for fun.
> 3. I absolutely love symbolism and metaphor.
> 4. I could live utterly alone with no human contact beyond myself and be very happy.
> 5. I pretty much adapt to wherever I am in terms of finding a way to _be_ and be comfortable while still being _me_ and without compromising my preferences or values.


1. Such a judger. (Jk)

2. Oh gosh... well... I guess it's a hobby, right? XD

3. That's an N

4. I see where this is going.

5. Ladies and gents, I am proud to present you with this *INFP*! 

How close was I? Did I get it? XD

1. I'm able to predict the endings for most movies (and little bits throughout)

2. When I am playing video games I am pretty much the borg. Every time someone beats me I adapt to their strategy until I am able to beat them 9/10. People are so predictable. I feel like I am playing Edge of Tomorrow: live die repeat games. 

3. I snack throughout the day. If I am getting hungry I'm not going to wait till lunch or dinner (but that doesn't mean I'll skip them ether. I love my food <3).

4. I watch game play more than I actually play games. Some games I just like the idea of but actually wouldn't want to play.

5. If it is a unique bit of clothing that happens to fit me I will at least (bare minimum) try it on for a few minutes. I have my own style that somehow still looks good. XD


----------



## Praimfaya

Jonneh said:


> Ladies and gents, I am proud to present you with this *INFP*!
> 
> How close was I? Did I get it? XD


Very close! You're only one letter off.



> 1. I'm able to predict the endings for most movies (and little bits throughout)
> 
> 2. When I am playing video games I am pretty much the borg. Every time someone beats me I adapt to their strategy until I am able to beat them 9/10. People are so predictable. I feel like I am playing Edge of Tomorrow: live die repeat games.
> 
> 3. I snack throughout the day. If I am getting hungry I'm not going to wait till lunch or dinner (but that doesn't mean I'll skip them ether. I love my food <3).
> 
> 4. I watch game play more than I actually play games. Some games I just like the idea of but actually wouldn't want to play.
> 
> 5. If it is a unique bit of clothing that happens to fit me I will at least (bare minimum) try it on for a few minutes. I have my own style that somehow still looks good. XD


I'm seeing a combination of S and Ni...competitive and determined without being routinized. That boils it down to Artisan, to start. I don't see you leading with an introverted judging function, so that leaves ESTP and ESFP. I can't get further than that, though!


1. When I'm on planes, I prefer the window seat largely for privacy, but partly so I can "drink in the sun". I swear I can feel it in me.
2. Though I'm introverted, I can outlast everyone when it comes to playing games of all sorts.
3. My bedroom perpetually looks hurricane-spun.
4. I'm a grammar-nazi, but trying to hold it in more.
5. When I'm obsessed with something, I will forget to sleep, eat, bathe, etc. I literally get addicted to reading or creating or whatever it is.


----------



## Jeffrei

OP said:


> 1. N?
> 2. ??
> 3. Ji dom, Pe aux (IxxP)
> 4. Likely Se
> 5. Se
> 
> I'd say ISxP based on this information.
> 
> 1. I'm just as happy eating off the dollar menu as eating at fancy buffets, as long as the food tastes good.
> 2. It annoys me when people talk about "being true to yourself and not caring about what others think of you" – I think there'd be even more conflict in the world if people took that advice literally and didn't consider others' perceptions of them at all.
> 3. I'm pretty neutral about most issues and don't pick sides unless one side is being absolutely ridiculous and unreasonable.
> 4. I don't like to make my real-life identity too obvious online, so I have different usernames on almost every forum that I'm on.
> 5. I'm terrible at keeping in touch with people no matter how well we get along. If you haven't heard from me for a while, I probably just forgot to check your messages.



1. Hmmm... if I had to guess I'd say this sounds like a T

2. Heh, I said the same thing recently. I think it's really an issue of lack of balance. There are some things you ju- oh wait XD. Little side tracked. Sorry.

3. Gosh this is hard. It would be helpful to know why you don't pick sides.

4. I'm not sure if this is a type thing....

5. I am inclined to say P.

Brace for wild guessing (gosh I hate wild guessing :/), but I think you are an IxTP.


I'll start with an easy one.

1. I take pride in being adaptable.

2. I consider judging people to be one of the biggest mistakes a person could make. After all, we never know what is truly going on and we wouldn't probably be/do the same if we there in their shoes.

3. I legitimately was considering making a huge styrofome Mohawk for my car (still am (sort of)).

4. People who don't laugh at my jokes but later call me funny confuse me. Couldn't you at least chuckle? Maybe whisper "ha?"

5. I'm a pretty good marksman. When presented with a white surface and a marksalot I can make true art!.... I'm also good with a rifle if that's what you were wondering.


----------



## Gaiten

OP said:


> 1. I'm just as happy eating off the dollar menu as eating at fancy buffets, as long as the food tastes good.
> 2. It annoys me when people talk about "being true to yourself and not caring about what others think of you" – I think there'd be even more conflict in the world if people took that advice literally and didn't consider others' perceptions of them at all.
> 3. I'm pretty neutral about most issues and don't pick sides unless one side is being absolutely ridiculous and unreasonable.
> 4. I don't like to make my real-life identity too obvious online, so I have different usernames on almost every forum that I'm on.
> 5. I'm terrible at keeping in touch with people no matter how well we get along. If you haven't heard from me for a while, I probably just forgot to check your messages.


Since the last guy didn't leave info about himself (by the time I was filling this out), the person I quoted is more than likely an INTP.

As for myself:

1. I isolate myself to a point where I hate it (and send myself into an existential crises) and yet love it at the same time.
2. My political stance is neutral.
3. I have an interest is psychology even though I don't ever plan to use it on people.
4. I _*hate*_ talking to people, especially if I can tell we have nothing in common. 
5. I'm a *huge* gamer and have gamer ADD (I'll generally change games out of boredom before beating them or becoming good at them if it's an online game). Also, I've been a gamer since the early 80s, way before it was common for female gamers to take an interest. My academics were low, so I needed something that kept my mind constantly active *while* having fun at the same time.


----------



## Gaiten

Edited: Thread is acting wonky today. Sorry for the double-post.


----------



## Baracuda902

I believe I was skipped, so go again.



Bolderousness said:


> 1. I generally don't stick my nose in a lot of debates--political, religious, ethical, etc--and discussions because they would be a waste of time. I generally have other things to do, like putting my opinions into results.
> 2. I legitimately despise when people cry and feel sad.
> 3. My brother and I have different shopping styles. I go to the store to get three things I want. He browses for twenty minutes to pick three things he wants.
> 4. My notable four friends are typed as ENFP, ENTP, INTJ, and INFJ.
> 5. I tend to have a habit of slamming my hands down on hard wooden surfaces like desks and podiums, either when angry, tired, focused, jovial, etc. I'm sure there's a psychological explanation somewhere as to why I do it.


----------



## OP

Apparently I've been quoted in this thread 3 times but I can't see those posts unless I post in here again. 

I hope this works.


----------



## OP

Ughhh. :crying:


----------



## Finny

@OP 

1. P
2. T
3. Understanding various perspectives...more listening Ne+Ti taking in information and considering it moreso than fighting over belief /opinion also I because you're not bouncing off in conversation 
4. I maybe? Moreso general value of personal security...maybe T?
5. P 

INTP...sound a lot like my friend who's one too :laughing:

Okay so myself...

1. I cried once cause I dropped my pumpkin pie. Yes, a grown ass women. Food is beautiful..it's a spiritual experience and that was a good pumpkin pie. 
2. I have a giant nutcracker in my office that stays there all year. I named him. His name is Vordenburg.
3. I drove my speed boat with my feet so fast (in the harbour) I almost tipped my boat cause my friend called me chicken.
4. I’m so competitive I have ran with a pulled hamstring during a season of cross country and eventually at one point had to be carried to the bus because I couldn't walk after.
5. I named the mink I was dissecting Rebecca. She was a juicy girl.


----------



## Gaiten

OK, seems the thread is acting wonky today. 
OP, I wrote about you, seems it's not showing up, however it shows up on my phone. Weird. 

This is what I wrote:

OP: INTP.
Finny: IXFP

As for myself:

1. I isolate myself to a point where I hate it (and send myself into an existential crises) and yet love it at the same time.
2. My political stance is neutral.
3. I have an interest in psychology even though I don't ever plan to use it on people.
4. I _*hate*_ talking to people, especially if I can tell we have nothing in common.
5. I'm a *huge* gamer and have gamer ADD (I'll generally change games out of boredom before beating them or becoming good at them if it's an online game). Also, I've been a gamer since the early 80s, way before it was common for female gamers to take an interest. My academics were low, so I needed something that kept my mind constantly active *while* having fun at the same time.


----------



## OP

Gaiten said:


> It looks like my message was erased, so sorry if this was posted twice.


Don't worry, it's a forum issue.



Gaiten said:


> 1. I isolate myself to a point where I hate it (and send myself into an existential crises) and yet love it at the same time.
> 2. My political stance is neutral.
> 3. I have an interest is psychology even though I don't ever plan to use it on people.
> 4. I _*hate*_talking to people, especially if I can tell we have nothing in common.5. I'm a _*huge*_ gamer and have gamer ADD (I'll generally change games out of boredom before beating them or becoming good at them if it's an online game). Also, I've been a gamer since the early 80s, way before it was common for female gamers to take an interest. My academics were low, so I needed something that kept my mind constantly active *while* having fun at the same time.


1. I
2. Ti
3. Low Fe + N?
4. either Fi or low Fe
5. Ne

My verdict is INTP.


----------



## OP

Bolderousness said:


> So the person above me I guess is an ESTP.
> 
> E: Holy crap. I was right.
> 
> 1. I generally don't stick my nose in a lot of debates--political, religious, ethical, etc--and discussions because they would be a waste of time. I generally have other things to do, like putting my opinions into results.
> 2. I legitimately despise when people cry and feel sad.
> 3. My brother and I have different shopping styles. I go to the store to get three things I want. He browses for twenty minutes to pick three things he wants.
> 4. My notable four friends are typed as ENFP, ENTP, INTJ, and INFJ.
> 5. I tend to have a habit of slamming my hands down on hard wooden surfaces like desks and podiums, either when angry, tired, focused, jovial, etc. I'm sure there's a psychological explanation somewhere as to why I do it.


1. Te
2. T
3. Te + Ni or low Ne
4. you can have friends of any type, so...
5. can't tell.

ExTJ.


----------



## OP

Jonneh said:


> 1. Hmmm... if I had to guess I'd say this sounds like a T
> 
> 2. Heh, I said the same thing recently. I think it's really an issue of lack of balance. There are some things you ju- oh wait XD. Little side tracked. Sorry.
> 
> 3. Gosh this is hard. It would be helpful to know why you don't pick sides.
> 
> 4. I'm not sure if this is a type thing....
> 
> 5. I am inclined to say P.
> 
> Brace for wild guessing (gosh I hate wild guessing :/), but I think you are an IxTP.
> 
> 
> I'll start with an easy one.
> 
> 1. I take pride in being adaptable.
> 
> 2. I consider judging people to be one of the biggest mistakes a person could make. After all, we never know what is truly going on and we wouldn't probably be/do the same if we there in their shoes.
> 
> 3. I legitimately was considering making a huge styrofome Mohawk for my car (still am (sort of)).
> 
> 4. People who don't laugh at my jokes but later call me funny confuse me. Couldn't you at least chuckle? Maybe whisper "ha?"
> 
> 5. I'm a pretty good marksman. When presented with a white surface and a marksalot I can make true art!.... I'm also good with a rifle if that's what you were wondering.


I suppose I don't pick sides because I generally don't think one side is completely right or wrong?

Anyway...

1. P
2. I'm inclined to say Fi
3. Ne
4. Fe?
5. Se

This was supposed to be easy? I guess I'm just terrible at this :laughing:
ExFP it is then.



As for myself:

1. I love traveling but I'd ultimately like to work and spend most of my time in my hometown.

2. Once when I was younger, my mom told me to stop talking back, and I decided to be a smartass and explain that I was trying to think about the situation from different angles.

3. I have no idea whether I'm still crushing on someone or I'm just holding on to the thought that they used to mean a lot to me. I can't tell the difference.

4. I enjoy camping more than most of the girls at my school. I find it much more stimulating than school work, at least.

5. I'm not very active on social media.


----------



## ravioliravioli

Gaiten said:


> OK, seems the thread is acting wonky today.
> OP, I wrote about you, seems it's not showing up, however it shows up on my phone. Weird.
> 
> This is what I wrote:
> 
> OP: INTP.
> Finny: IXFP
> 
> As for myself:
> 
> 1. I isolate myself to a point where I hate it (and send myself into an existential crises) and yet love it at the same time.
> 2. My political stance is neutral.
> 3. I have an interest in psychology even though I don't ever plan to use it on people.
> 4. I _*hate*_ talking to people, especially if I can tell we have nothing in common.
> 5. I'm a *huge* gamer and have gamer ADD (I'll generally change games out of boredom before beating them or becoming good at them if it's an online game). Also, I've been a gamer since the early 80s, way before it was common for female gamers to take an interest. My academics were low, so I needed something that kept my mind constantly active *while* having fun at the same time.


1. I'm guessing introverted
2. For some reason, this strikes me as Ti
3. Ne?
4. Introvertedness
5. Probably Ne again
INTP

1. I'm not optimistic, but I'm not pessimistic, either. I just don't see either perspective to be true, because it seems to me that fate acts however the fuck it wants, and we don't know if things are going to get better or worse.
2. I just edited a post on Reddit because I forgot to put "an" in it. I also can't tell if Reddit should be capitalized or not.
3. I asked my dad why he doesn't want things to be disorganized, and he said "it's not good." That didn't sound very convincing to me.
4. I once went through a phase where I was obsessed with names.
5. I keep asking myself the same questions over and over again.


----------



## ai.tran.75

ledzeppelin said:


> 1. I'm not optimistic, but I'm not pessimistic, either. I just don't see either perspective to be true, because it seems to me that fate acts however the fuck it wants, and we don't know if things are going to get better or worse.
> 2. I just edited a post on Reddit because I forgot to put "an" in it. I also can't tell if Reddit should be capitalized or not.
> 3. I asked my dad why he doesn't want things to be disorganized, and he said "it's not good." That didn't sound very convincing to me.
> 4. I once went through a phase where I was obsessed with names.
> 5. I keep asking myself the same questions over and over again.


1. Breaking down information and stating that you're a realist - Ti 
2. Not type related but I'll go with perceiving 
3. Perceiving 
4. Ne
5. Si or Ne 

I see a lot of Ne humor in your post - I'm going with entp or intp 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffrei

OP said:


> This was supposed to be easy? I guess I'm just terrible at this :laughing:
> ExFP it is then.


Oh no, just the 1st one was supposed to be. You did good 



ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Breaking down information and stating that you're a realist - Ti
> 2. Not type related but I'll go with perceiving
> 3. Perceiving
> 4. Ne
> 5. Si or Ne
> 
> I see a lot of Ne humor in your post - I'm going with entp or intp
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You forgot to put your five?


----------



## Eefje

> 1. I'm not optimistic, but I'm not pessimistic, either. I just don't see either perspective to be true, because it seems to me that fate acts however the fuck it wants, and we don't know if things are going to get better or worse.
> 2. I just edited a post on Reddit because I forgot to put "an" in it. I also can't tell if Reddit should be capitalized or not.
> 3. I asked my dad why he doesn't want things to be disorganized, and he said "it's not good." That didn't sound very convincing to me.
> 4. I once went through a phase where I was obsessed with names.
> 5. I keep asking myself the same questions over and over again.


_1. Either Se or Ti 
2. lolz- Either a perfectionistic P or plain J for the first part, latter part I'll go with P
3. Lelz, P - welcome man :d
4. Ne yeah
5. I'll go with Nx here

Main function seems like Nx - so not going with the s but with the n. 
xNTP, maybe xNTJ_

1. I tend to be alone from time to time just to be able to take on other people and tasks after.
2. I love going out doing things with people I am close with and talk about interesting stuff (no small talks). Over a glass of wine of course 
3. love exploring my mind looking for new ideas and solutions/possibilities. It's a wheel that never stops spinning
4. I am good at deducing something and understanding it. Good at theorizing stuff.
5. I tend to balance my feelings and logic when making decisions, I never try to rely too heaviliy on either to keep it as objectively and humane as possible.


----------



## Eefje

> 1. I'm not optimistic, but I'm not pessimistic, either. I just don't see either perspective to be true, because it seems to me that fate acts however the fuck it wants, and we don't know if things are going to get better or worse.
> 2. I just edited a post on Reddit because I forgot to put "an" in it. I also can't tell if Reddit should be capitalized or not.
> 3. I asked my dad why he doesn't want things to be disorganized, and he said "it's not good." That didn't sound very convincing to me.
> 4. I once went through a phase where I was obsessed with names.
> 5. I keep asking myself the same questions over and over again.


_1. Either Se or Ti 
2. lolz- Either a perfectionistic P or plain J for the first part, latter part I'll go with P
3. Lelz, P - welcome man :d
4. Ne yeah
5. I'll go with Nx here

Main function seems like Nx - so not going with the s but with the n. 
xNTP, maybe xNTJ_ @ledzeppelin , kinda agree with @ai.tran.75 so it seems

1. I tend to be alone from time to time just to be able to take on other people and tasks after.
2. I love going out doing things with people I am close with and talk about interesting stuff (no small talks). Over a glass of wine of course 
3. love exploring my mind looking for new ideas and solutions/possibilities. It's a wheel that never stops spinning
4. I am good at deducing something and understanding it. Good at theorizing stuff.
5. I tend to balance my feelings and logic when making decisions, I never try to rely too heaviliy on either to keep it as objectively and humane as possible.


----------



## Jeffrei

Eefje said:


> _1. Either Se or Ti
> 2. lolz- Either a perfectionistic P or plain J for the first part, latter part I'll go with P
> 3. Lelz, P - welcome man :d
> 4. Ne yeah
> 5. I'll go with Nx here
> 
> Main function seems like Nx - so not going with the s but with the n.
> xNTP, maybe xNTJ_ @ledzeppelin , kinda agree with @ai.tran.75 so it seems
> 
> 1. I tend to be alone from time to time just to be able to take on other people and tasks after.
> 2. I love going out doing things with people I am close with and talk about interesting stuff (no small talks). Over a glass of wine of course
> 3. love exploring my mind looking for new ideas and solutions/possibilities. It's a wheel that never stops spinning
> 4. I am good at deducing something and understanding it. Good at theorizing stuff.
> 5. I tend to balance my feelings and logic when making decisions, I never try to rely too heaviliy on either to keep it as objectively and humane as possible.


1. Sounds like an I

2. Looks like an E... wait a minute. You're an ENFP aren't you? XD

3. Obvious N followed by a metaphor....

4. Mhm.... I'm definantly leaning towards ENFP

5. Ok, you are ENFP! XD (I have an ENFP friend who told me this like 4+ times)

I say ENFP


1. When watching movies I find myself asking, "Why are they doing this? Now ____ is going to turn bad, ____ is going to happen, and they could have avoided it all by doing ____!"

2. I believe than minecraft is only fun when playing with others. 

3. In real life I have a tendancy to accidentally make dirty jokes with out realizing I've made a dirty joke. Then I get a mixed response of people laughing and gasping while saying, "Joooooonnnn." 

4. People don't know how about to me see where I can find- ... sorry I was just pressing buttons on my phone to see if it would make a sentence. [actual 4] if I see litter I am going to pick it up and throw it away. Maybe other people will follow my lead? 

5. Exercise is for the weak!


----------



## Eefje

@Jonneh you made me ROFL 



> 1. When watching movies I find myself asking, "Why are they doing this? Now ____ is going to turn bad, ____ is going to happen, and they could have avoided it all by doing ____!"
> 
> 2. I believe than minecraft is only fun when playing with others.
> 
> 3. In real life I have a tendancy to accidentally make dirty jokes with out realizing I've made a dirty joke. Then I get a mixed response of people laughing and gasping while saying, "Joooooonnnn."
> 
> 4. People don't know how about to me see where I can find- ... sorry I was just pressing buttons on my phone to see if it would make a sentence. [actual 4] if I see litter I am going to pick it up and throw it away. Maybe other people will follow my lead?
> 
> 5. Exercise is for the weak!


1. Fi and Ni  
2. Fe
3. that definetely an I trait xD 
4. Si 
5. Low Se if not joking Randomness? Ne xD

Overall you seem more extraverted than introverted 

ESFJ! (Cog functions: Fe Si Ne Ti)


----------



## ai.tran.75

1. I have a talent of inspiring others to enhance their talent or find passion within them - however when it comes to achieving my passion - it often fell short bc I lose interest quickly the moment I get the hang of something 
2. I enjoy making list - when bored I'll start making list for the heck of it- such as top 25 movies/songs /authors /memories /things I look forward to etc. i can go on forever ...
3. I have 5 different journals that I use for different purposes / a daily journal , a dream journal , one where I make and collect quotes , a journal in which I write about my hobbies and interests etc. I rarely ever reread what I've written down ( perhaps once every 2-3 years I'll randomly have a glance )
4. I'm good at giving oral presentation - the crowd and audience don't scare me - I enjoy the rush that I get when I'm on stage or presenting 
5. I'm extremely clumsy and unaware of my surroundings - somehow this flaw of mine charms people - so I don't mind it so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NipNip

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I have a talent of inspiring others to enhance their talent or find passion within them - however when it comes to achieving my passion - it often fell short bc I lose interest quickly the moment I get the hang of something
> 2. I enjoy making list - when bored I'll start making list for the heck of it- such as top 25 movies/songs /authors /memories /things I look forward to etc. i can go on forever ...
> 3. I have 5 different journals that I use for different purposes / a daily journal , a dream journal , one where I make and collect quotes , a journal in which I write about my hobbies and interests etc. I rarely ever reread what I've written down ( perhaps once every 2-3 years I'll randomly have a glance )
> 4. I'm good at giving oral presentation - the crowd and audience don't scare me - I enjoy the rush that I get when I'm on stage or presenting
> 5. I'm extremely clumsy and unaware of my surroundings - somehow this flaw of mine charms people - so I don't mind it so much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Fe
2. J
3. J
4. E/Fe
5. Ni

xNFJ hmm... Toss up but, fine, INFJ because you frequent an online forum.

-

1. Thoughful - I can theorize/conceptualize about literally anything, and I speak in a very deliberate manner. I'm also unable to decide what drink or food to order.
2. Aloof - ...
3. Quirky - Never a bad time for humorous creativity.
4. Sensitive - I'm a sensitive person, both physically and emotionally.
5. Open minded - I'm that person lurded into bad and/or unconventional ideas by others or myself.


----------



## ai.tran.75

NipNip said:


> 1. Fe
> 2. J
> 3. J
> 4. E/Fe
> 5. Ni
> 
> xNFJ hmm... Toss up but, fine, INFJ because you frequent an online forum.
> 
> -
> 
> 1. Thoughful - I can theorize/conceptualize about literally anything, and I speak in a very deliberate manner. I'm also unable to decide what drink or food to order.
> 2. Aloof - ...
> 3. Quirky - Never a bad time for humorous creativity.
> 4. Sensitive - I'm a sensitive person, both physically and emotionally.
> 5. Open minded - I'm that person lurded into bad and/or unconventional ideas by others or myself.


1. Ne -Ti 
2. Not type related but I tend to associate aloof with introvert thinking 
3. Abstract - intuitive 
4. Feeler 
5. Ne 

I'm guessing infp or intp, unsure 
I'll repost 

1. I have a talent of inspiring others to enhance their talent or find passion within them - however when it comes to achieving my passion - it often fell short bc I lose interest quickly the moment I get the hang of something 
2. I enjoy making list - when bored I'll start making list for the heck of it- such as top 25 movies/songs /authors /memories /things I look forward to etc. i can go on forever ...
3. I have 5 different journals that I use for different purposes / a daily journal , a dream journal , one where I make and collect quotes , a journal in which I write about my hobbies and interests etc. I rarely ever reread what I've written down ( perhaps once every 2-3 years I'll randomly have a glance )
4. I'm good at giving oral presentation - the crowd and audience don't scare me - I enjoy the rush that I get when I'm on stage or presenting 
5. I'm extremely clumsy and unaware of my surroundings - somehow this flaw of mine charms people - so I don't mind it so much 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffrei

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Ne -Ti
> 2. Not type related but I tend to associate aloof with introvert thinking
> 3. Abstract - intuitive
> 4. Feeler
> 5. Ne
> 
> I'm guessing infp or intp, unsure
> I'll repost
> 
> 1. I have a talent of inspiring others to enhance their talent or find passion within them - however when it comes to achieving my passion - it often fell short bc I lose interest quickly the moment I get the hang of something
> 2. I enjoy making list - when bored I'll start making list for the heck of it- such as top 25 movies/songs /authors /memories /things I look forward to etc. i can go on forever ...
> 3. I have 5 different journals that I use for different purposes / a daily journal , a dream journal , one where I make and collect quotes , a journal in which I write about my hobbies and interests etc. I rarely ever reread what I've written down ( perhaps once every 2-3 years I'll randomly have a glance )
> 4. I'm good at giving oral presentation - the crowd and audience don't scare me - I enjoy the rush that I get when I'm on stage or presenting
> 5. I'm extremely clumsy and unaware of my surroundings - somehow this flaw of mine charms people - so I don't mind it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Hmmm... sounds like an ExxP

2. Ok.... maybe N?

3. Your starting to sound like a J

4. Yeah that sounds like an E.

5. Hmmm... if I had to guess I'd say ENFx.


1. On rare occasions (if I have nothing better to do) I create a ton of memes and spam a friends phone with them.

2. I shot, killed, and ate the symbol of peace (a dove) and it tasted darn good. I just usually avoid telling people that because for what ever reason cows are ok (burgers) but birds that aren't flightless (excluding penguins (gliding a few feet doesn't count)) are taboo.

3. I've tried a number of different hobbies in the past, but I tend to get bored and move on before I can really master one (unless it's one I really like).

4. Playful teasing is my love language (in other words if I tease you I don't dislike or feel neutral toward you).

5. I have an account on numerous social media websites, but I only really use one.


----------



## vforverification

1. ExxP
2. Terrible! But in terms of functions I get Ne vibes 
3. Ne or Se
4. Se/Fi
5. ExFxx

I'm going to go ESFP or at a stretch Entp 



1. I am dramatic and flamboyant in a lot of ways, my birthday is happening soon and I'm planning a 3 week extravaganza across two continents (seriously!). 
2. I love being the centre of attention and get bored when someone else is talking I'm just waiting to talk
3. I am deeply sensitive and get very easily offended to the point where I start crying and get angry and focus on what the person said for weeks after
4. I am very forward thinking, always focused on my plans for the future, and making sure I am doing enough to succeed and meet my goals and deadlines for my life 
5. I have a very wild imagination and can easily get lost in fantasy/day dreams


----------



## Jeffrei

vforverification said:


> 1. ExxP
> 2. Terrible! But in terms of functions I get Ne vibes
> 3. Ne or Se
> 4. Se/Fi
> 5. ExFxx
> 
> I'm going to go ESFP or at a stretch Entp
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am dramatic and flamboyant in a lot of ways, my birthday is happening soon and I'm planning a 3 week extravaganza across two continents (seriously!).
> 2. I love being the centre of attention and get bored when someone else is talking I'm just waiting to talk
> 3. I am deeply sensitive and get very easily offended to the point where I start crying and get angry and focus on what the person said for weeks after
> 4. I am very forward thinking, always focused on my plans for the future, and making sure I am doing enough to succeed and meet my goals and deadlines for my life
> 5. I have a very wild imagination and can easily get lost in fantasy/day dreams


Well... I guess I'll go again. XD

1. That sounds like an ExFx

2. Please don't hurt me for saying this... but that sounds kind of like an S

3. Yeah that's _totally_ a thinker thing.  jk

4. And that sounds xSxJ ish...

5. Darn. That sounds kind of Nish.

I'ma say ESFJ or ENFJ. Probably S


1. I prefer face to face communication over text or calls. You miss all of the nonverbal ques/communication when talking via the phone.

2. I like my freedom, and I like having space. It's not that I don't like being good friends with people, I just like to pick and choose when, if, and with whom I socialize. 

3. Pirates of The Caribbean is one of my favorite things ever! Awesome ships, magic, loveable characters, and all of the cleaver comedy one could wish for.

4. I don't understand why being a critic of everything is suddenly cool. What did fidget spinners and Captain America civil war ever do to you?

5. I'm late to bed (and when I can) late to rise. I'm in no hurry for the day to end.


----------



## ai.tran.75

vforverification said:


> 1. I am dramatic and flamboyant in a lot of ways, my birthday is happening soon and I'm planning a 3 week extravaganza across two continents (seriously!).
> 2. I love being the centre of attention and get bored when someone else is talking I'm just waiting to talk
> 3. I am deeply sensitive and get very easily offended to the point where I start crying and get angry and focus on what the person said for weeks after
> 4. I am very forward thinking, always focused on my plans for the future, and making sure I am doing enough to succeed and meet my goals and deadlines for my life
> 5. I have a very wild imagination and can easily get lost in fantasy/day dreams


1. Perceiving - could be Ne or Se - both type has a tendency of doing this 
2. Hahaha not type related but I'll go with extroversion 
3. Fi 
4. Ni -Te
5. Ne or Ni 

I'm guessing esfp from the examples you have given me- all together your post shoes that you're an fi user , I noticed a lot of SP to be highly dreamy and imaginative - Enfp is a second possibility -number 3 display inferior Si and 4 could be Te - i would say most likely esfp but Enfp would be a close second 
----------------------------

1. I would never give out compliments I don't mean or lie to make another feels better , that's against my internal value 
2. I'm really good at giving constructive criticism ( I've been told ) I do so in a manner that doesn't offend others but rather let them introspect themselves and figure it out . I'm quite soft in manner and I talk to them the way I would want someone to talk to me like 
3. I have a tendency to get obsess with something quickly and invest all my time into it until interests lures me elsewhere . I also don't care much for unfinished projects that I've created 
4. I often wonder if memories are true or false and if they are false why do we remember them ? And if that's the case then what's the difference between fantasy and reality 
5. I enjoy making list of favorite things or memories but when it comes to a daily agenda or practical matters I pretty to avoid it or let the day happen as it goes - I hate routines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Praimfaya

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I would never give out compliments I don't mean or lie to make another feels better , that's against my internal value
> 2. I'm really good at giving constructive criticism ( I've been told ) I do so in a manner that doesn't offend others but rather let them introspect themselves and figure it out . I'm quite soft in manner and I talk to them the way I would want someone to talk to me like
> 3. I have a tendency to get obsess with something quickly and invest all my time into it until interests lures me elsewhere . I also don't care much for unfinished projects that I've created
> 4. I often wonder if memories are true or false and if they are false why do we remember them ? And if that's the case then what's the difference between fantasy and reality
> 5. I enjoy making list of favorite things or memories but when it comes to a daily agenda or practical matters I pretty to avoid it or let the day happen as it goes - I hate routines


IxFP - Fi is by far the strongest function I'm getting.


1. I hate incompetence.
2. I don't have the patience to take care of animals 24/7, even though I adore them and am happy to pet sit for a limited time. They're better than people.
3. I don't think living creatures of any kind should be kept in cages.
4. I love William Blake's _Auguries of Innocence_.
5. Primitive survival is fascinating to me. I love to see how people respond when comfort, security, and familiarity are stripped away and all they're left with is themselves and a harsh reality that does not care if they live or die - it just _is_.


----------



## ravioliravioli

Praimfaya said:


> IxFP - Fi is by far the strongest function I'm getting.
> 
> 
> 1. I hate incompetence.
> 2. I don't have the patience to take care of animals 24/7, even though I adore them and am happy to pet sit for a limited time. They're better than people.
> 3. I don't think living creatures of any kind should be kept in cages.
> 4. I love William Blake's _Auguries of Innocence_.
> 5. Primitive survival is fascinating to me. I love to see how people respond when comfort, security, and familiarity are stripped away and all they're left with is themselves and a harsh reality that does not care if they live or die - it just _is_.


1. Ti.
2. I'm getting Ti-Fe vibes
3. Hmm...goes against my other answers, but it sounds Fi-ish, maybe
4. ...I have no idea
5. Ti
IXTP

1. I'm selfish. I focus too much on myself, and sometimes I really just don't care about other people.
2. I smother all my insecurities under a blanket, so I don't have to deal with them...but they're still there...and I don't know how to deal with them.
3. I have a weird habit of forgetting I have to pee.
4. I don't trust statements that use words like "always", "never" or "all" unless they can be proven. Like "All dogs are loud" is false because some dogs are quiet, but "All dogs are mammals" is true because they all share the qualities of mammals.
5. Sometimes I worry too much about what other people might think of me. Other times I'm just like, "Who cares? You can be whoever you want," and then I'm just like, "Eh...but no one would like it."


----------



## Witch of Oreo

leictreon said:


> 1) Dat Ni symbolism
> 2) Strong Fe
> 3) any Sensing function, most likely Si
> 4) Ni
> 5) Fe
> 
> I see INFJ on you, mister.
> 
> 1) I've been having an extremely high sex drive lately, which is frustrating because I can't fully drain it without a sexual partner. Problem is, I want to have sex with only person and only one person (I basically find chubby girls attractive now because she's chubby).
> 
> 2) I have a hard time letting go, particularly emotions. I've been described consistently as "stubborn" and "frustrating", not being able to fully get over the pain of my past.
> 
> 3) I tend to be too biting and grumpy. Almost nothing makes me laugh at this point, but that's mostly because I'm in a particularly toxic and unhappy environment, majoring on something I hate and living in a very toxic, boring and generally mediocre town. I have a weird sense of humor, and I usually laugh at "stupid" or "ironic" shitpost stuff.
> 
> 4) I hate showing off my feelings, unless I really trust the person. I allow myself to be open to a particular person I love, because she won't judge me. Even then I'm afraid of losing her and I tend to be jealous and protective.
> 
> 5) I have a short temper, I get irritated easily and I honestly can't take jokes at my expense too well. I'll get very defensive and controlling, even censoring stuff on my social network profiles sometimes. Althought that mostly depends on my mood, which is usually either meh or negative and pessimistic.


1) Se?
2) Fi-Si
3) Inferior Te grip right here aka "taking things too seriously"
4 and 5) Fi
No real indication of Ni, so troubled INFP.

Now...
1) I'm quite intolerant of the slightest displays of incompetence when I'm in charge and won't hesitate to criticize or drop a friend who is underperforming. I do give second chances, though.
2) One of my greatest pet peeves is people talking about what they don't really know or understand. Even worse when not willing to learn at all.
3) I don't really fancy the idea of "expressing myself" through clothing. For me, they are strictly separate. The most I would afford is something like a bag or keyring with my favorite anime character, but only because that's what I like, and not because I want to send signal out to those who might share my interest.
4) I can quickly develop a feeling of intense bond with people, which then fades just as fast.
5) Extreme simplicity of work makes me bored, to the point of blatant procrastination.


----------



## DualGnosis

Strong indication of Te and Fi with inferior Se?

Are you sure you're not an INTJ?


1) I like trying, learning, and experiencing new things, which include new travel destinations, new ideas, new gadgets, and hallucinogenic drugs.

2) To me, it doesn't matter who the person is or what their identities are, the only thing that matters are their ideas and their arguments.

3) I believe if someone knows they are wrong, they need to admit it and learn from it, instead of being a stubborn prick.

4) I don't like cooking, but I'll do it to save money and be healthy.

5) I think people tend to over complicate things, like relationships for example.


----------



## PotatoPen

I accidentally saw your type in your profile initially, but I would still have agreed with INTP.

1) I hate insincerity. Especially when someone acts as though they hold a certain value or agree with something, then shortly after change their minds on a whim or once the situation is different, no longer care about that value.

2) I can't stand small talk and I'm not good at it. But I love deep conversations, or hearing what someone else is passionate about, having a light-hearted debate, etc.

3) I am probably closer to my mom than to anyone else.

4) I'm a total day dreamer. My family will often have fun talking about or to me while I'm in the room and see how long it takes me to look up with a blank expression and a "Huh?"

5) I love storms and sad movies. Though at the same time I have to admit to being a Marvel fan.


----------



## Freya Violet

I get a lot of Fi from you, and maybe some Ne from 5). So INFP?

_This isn't me particularly but a person who doesn't have an account and I'm curious what other people would say since I've been trying to type this person_;

*1)I tend to say whatever's on my mind and have been told that I have somewhat of a narcissistic/blunt attitude, which my friends find funny.

2) For me personally, crying is a sign of weakness because it shows that you care about something and then allows people to manipulate/and or exploit you by using that.

3)I'm slow when it comes to starting something, but once I get into it you're damn sure I'll finish it and can't be stopped.

4)My environment is very messy but somehow organized. At first look it's like a tornado swept through my apartment but threw similar things together. Like I know what stack of papers are for what subject/issue. A bookshelf may have books on iy but they're just thrown on top of eachother as opposed to stacked like you'd see in a library. So yeah, I'd say I'm messy but organized in that sense..

5) I hate it when I need help and the attention is all on me, and I have an unhealthy habit of self-sabotaging and always wanting to go back on certain decisions I've decided that I'll be making because I end up thinking I'm a moron.*


----------



## Wisteria

@Freya Violet ISTJ / SLI. 
I love everything about your avatar btw

-----------------

1. Sometimes I think I have a split personality. With acquaintances I am inexpressive and reserved, but with my inner circle I am the opposite. I never open up completely though, but I am far more outgoing and quirky with friends and close family. 

2. I am a cat person. They are loyal and (mostly) silent companions and I love them for that reason. 

3. I believe I am very resourceful and organised. I fill my bag with items that I might need, just in case, arrange discs into their genres, etc, for the sake of comfort and convenience. 

4. I'm currently working in administration. I love it because it's highly systematic and organised, I have my own personal space and I can do something productive without being in all the hustle and bustle, like before when I was doing customer service, which was mentally draining.

5. I will do anything to get what I want. I am willing to change my lifestyle just to reach my goals, will invest a lot of effort just to get one small thing. If I want it, I will have it / do it sooner or later.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Wisteria said:


> @Freya Violet ISTJ / SLI.
> I love everything about your avatar btw
> 
> -----------------
> 
> 1. Sometimes I think I have a split personality. With acquaintances I am inexpressive and reserved, but with my inner circle I am the opposite. I never open up completely though, but I am far more outgoing and quirky with friends and close family.
> 
> 2. I am a cat person. They are loyal and (mostly) silent companions and I love them for that reason.
> 
> 3. I believe I am very resourceful and organised. I fill my bag with items that I might need, just in case, arrange discs into their genres, etc, for the sake of comfort and convenience.
> 
> 4. I'm currently working in administration. I love it because it's highly systematic and organised, I have my own personal space and I can do something productive without being in all the hustle and bustle, like before when I was doing customer service, which was mentally draining.
> 
> 5. I will do anything to get what I want. I am willing to change my lifestyle just to reach my goals, will invest a lot of effort just to get one small thing. If I want it, I will have it / do it sooner or later.


1) Typical of introverts
2) Si
3) Si-Te
4) Fi-Si?
5) Te to the max
ISTJ af.

1) I dislike the "love through actions (care)" thing. To me, intimacy and emotions are what set love apart from other kinds of expression of affection. As far as actions go, I'm quite sure I can take care of myself, and don't need to be taken care of. I don't care much for gifts and such whatsoever.
2) I tend to remain more composed and concentrated in stressful situation, and often get frustrated at others' emotional outbursts.
3) I usually offer practical advice to solve the problem, rather than provide emotional support. I also don't offer advice unless I'm asked to or situation clearly calls for it.
4) I often feel torn between need for novelty and practicality. The latter usually wins over.
5) I usually dislike arguments, as, more often than not, it all goes down to fundamental subjective disagreements. I see such as a waste of time.


----------



## Yenna

ISxJ? I got Si and J vibes.
EDIT: That was for Wisteria. Witch of Oreo- INTx vibes.

1. I hate small talk.
2. I'm attracted to symbolism, always trying to find a hidden meaning of the message, and generally good at reading what is unsaid.
3. I find weirdos fascinating and amusing, and usually draw this kind of people.
4. I am going to tell you how to live your life, even if you don't want to hear it. But, my advices turn out to be correct.
5. At the same time, i think that majority of the people should have a freedom of choice, and i don't really care about what they choose unless their decisions affect me- or unless i care about them.


----------



## Endologic

^
INxJ

1. Liberty is sacred.
2. Ignorance is a sin.
3. Correlation is not causation.
4. Facts don't care about your feelings.
5. I really like the Undertale OST.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Endologic said:


> ^
> INxJ
> 
> 1. Liberty is sacred.
> 2. Ignorance is a sin.
> 3. Correlation is not causation.
> 4. Facts don't care about your feelings.
> 5. I really like the Undertale OST.


You just cherypicked everything so nothing but INTP is an option?
...Yes, INTP.

1) I find myself unintetionally cringing at people's success stories, or just when one states their achievements. Something about me makes me see that as obnoxious self-aggradation, even if it is clearly given in different context. I don't even mean to, it just... happens.
2) I often find myself stuck at one issue at time, and have to force myself to move to an easier task, which is more efficient. It doesn't come to me naturally.
3) I usually do plenty of research before passing judgement.
4) I am opposed to widespread thought of truth being "cold" and "harsh" 99% of time. Truth is neutral by its nature and must be accepted and provided as such.
5) I believe that society is capable of self-moderation and doesn't need to have ethical norms issued as laws.


----------



## Jeffrei

Witch of Oreo said:


> You just cherypicked everything so nothing but INTP is an option?
> ...Yes, INTP.
> 
> 1) I find myself unintetionally cringing at people's success stories, or just when one states their achievements. Something about me makes me see that as obnoxious self-aggradation, even if it is clearly given in different context. I don't even mean to, it just... happens.
> 2) I often find myself stuck at one issue at time, and have to force myself to move to an easier task, which is more efficient. It doesn't come to me naturally.
> 3) I usually do plenty of research before passing judgement.
> 4) I am opposed to widespread thought of truth being "cold" and "harsh" 99% of time. Truth is neutral by its nature and must be accepted and provided as such.
> 5) I believe that society is capable of self-moderation and doesn't need to have ethical norms issued as laws.


Holly crab....

1. I'm not sure if this tells me anything yet.

2. Maybe J??? Actually on second thought nvm.

3. This sounds like a T

4. But this sounds even more like an F.

5. And darn... you're a tough one to figure out. XD

Just going off of vibes (which I hate doing) you seem to be an INFP that wants to be a logical individual (perhaps to avoid some stereotypes?). However, that's just vibes.


1. I am fairly adventurous when it comes to trying new foods, but if I decide I don't like something I am never eating it again.

2. I have mastered the art of looking like I am paying attention (even though my mind might actually be wandering).

3. If it's not broken I won't fix it... unless I'm bored of "it." 

4. My liking or disliking a movie often depends on who I watch it with. But most movies are garbage nowadays anyway so that's probably why.

5. I'm not very impressed with people's titles/positions. I tend to look at them and think, "meh, I could do that too if I wanted too." Basically I believe anyone could become anything if they put their mind to it.


----------



## Yenna

ExFP


1. I am overwhelmed and sometimes even repulsed by activists who can't sit still, socialize way too much and try to be everywhere. 
2. I feel awkward when i'm in the centre of attention, but in the same time i kinda like it.
3. I'm stubborn, it's hard to convince me to pretty anything, if my opinion on something is already settled. 
4. At the same time, i can change my mind completely if my previous beliefs/ worldview turns out to be incorrect- but the only person who has impact on it, is me...
5. ...Because it's hard for me to accept authorities, i can't stand condescension, and i rather patronize others than let others patronize me.


----------



## Yenna

Jonneh said:


> Holly crab....
> 
> 1. I'm not sure if this tells me anything yet.
> 
> 2. Maybe J??? Actually on second thought nvm.
> 
> 3. This sounds like a T
> 
> 4. But this sounds even more like an F.
> 
> 5. And darn... you're a tough one to figure out. XD
> 
> Just going off of vibes (which I hate doing) you seem to be an INFP that wants to be a logical individual (perhaps to avoid some stereotypes?). However, that's just vibes.
> 
> 
> 1. I am fairly adventurous when it comes to trying new foods, but if I decide I don't like something I am never eating it again.
> 
> 2. I have mastered the art of looking like I am paying attention (even though my mind might actually be wandering).
> 
> 3. If it's not broken I won't fix it... unless I'm bored of "it."
> 
> 4. My liking or disliking a movie often depends on who I watch it with. But most movies are garbage nowadays anyway so that's probably why.
> 
> 5. I'm not very impressed with people's titles/positions. I tend to look at them and think, "meh, I could do that too if I wanted too." Basically I believe anyone could become anything if they put their mind to it.


ExFP


1. I am overwhelmed and sometimes even repulsed by activists who can't sit still, socialize way too much and try to be everywhere. 
2. I feel awkward when i'm in the centre of attention, but in the same time i kinda like it.
3. I'm stubborn, it's hard to convince me to pretty anything, if my opinion on something is already settled. 
4. At the same time, i can change my mind completely if my previous beliefs/ worldview turns out to be incorrect- but the only person who has impact on it, is me...
5. ...Because it's hard for me to accept authorities, i can't stand condescension, and i rather patronize others than let others patronize me.


----------



## Endologic

Witch of Oreo said:


> You just cherypicked everything so nothing but INTP is an option?
> ...Yes, INTP.


Technically, it could also be ENTP, but alright.



Jonneh said:


> 1. I am fairly adventurous when it comes to trying new foods, but if I decide I don't like something I am never eating it again.
> 
> 2. I have mastered the art of looking like I am paying attention (even though my mind might actually be wandering).
> 
> 3. If it's not broken I won't fix it... unless I'm bored of "it."
> 
> 4. My liking or disliking a movie often depends on who I watch it with. But most movies are garbage nowadays anyway so that's probably why.
> 
> 5. I'm not very impressed with people's titles/positions. I tend to look at them and think, "meh, I could do that too if I wanted too." Basically I believe anyone could become anything if they put their mind to it.


ExFP seems about right.


----------



## Yenna

Jonneh said:


> 1. I am fairly adventurous when it comes to trying new foods, but if I decide I don't like something I am never eating it again.
> 
> 2. I have mastered the art of looking like I am paying attention (even though my mind might actually be wandering).
> 
> 3. If it's not broken I won't fix it... unless I'm bored of "it."
> 
> 4. My liking or disliking a movie often depends on who I watch it with. But most movies are garbage nowadays anyway so that's probably why.
> 
> 5. I'm not very impressed with people's titles/positions. I tend to look at them and think, "meh, I could do that too if I wanted too." Basically I believe anyone could become anything if they put their mind to it.


ExFP


1. I am overwhelmed and sometimes even repulsed by activists who can't sit still, socialize way too much and try to be everywhere. 
2. I feel awkward when i'm in the centre of attention, but in the same time i kinda like it.
3. I'm stubborn, it's hard to convince me to pretty anything, if my opinion on something is already settled. 
4. At the same time, i can change my mind completely if my previous beliefs/ worldview turns out to be incorrect- but the only person who has impact on it, is me...
5. ...Because it's hard for me to accept authorities, i can't stand condescension, and i rather patronize others than let others patronize me.


----------



## Yenna

Jonneh said:


> 1. I am fairly adventurous when it comes to trying new foods, but if I decide I don't like something I am never eating it again.
> 
> 2. I have mastered the art of looking like I am paying attention (even though my mind might actually be wandering).
> 
> 3. If it's not broken I won't fix it... unless I'm bored of "it."
> 
> 4. My liking or disliking a movie often depends on who I watch it with. But most movies are garbage nowadays anyway so that's probably why.
> 
> 5. I'm not very impressed with people's titles/positions. I tend to look at them and think, "meh, I could do that too if I wanted too." Basically I believe anyone could become anything if they put their mind to it.


ExFP


1. I am overwhelmed and sometimes even repulsed by activists who can't sit still, socialize way too much and try to be everywhere. 
2. I feel awkward when i'm in the centre of attention, but in the same time i kinda like it.
3. I'm stubborn, it's hard to convince me to pretty anything, if my opinion on something is already settled. 
4. At the same time, i can change my mind completely if my previous beliefs/ worldview turns out to be incorrect- but the only person who has impact on it, is me, i have very few authorities
5. I rather patronize others than let others patronize me.


----------



## Yenna

Jonneh said:


> 1. I am fairly adventurous when it comes to trying new foods, but if I decide I don't like something I am never eating it again.
> 
> 2. I have mastered the art of looking like I am paying attention (even though my mind might actually be wandering).
> 
> 3. If it's not broken I won't fix it... unless I'm bored of "it."
> 
> 4. My liking or disliking a movie often depends on who I watch it with. But most movies are garbage nowadays anyway so that's probably why.
> 
> 5. I'm not very impressed with people's titles/positions. I tend to look at them and think, "meh, I could do that too if I wanted too." Basically I believe anyone could become anything if they put their mind to it.


ExFP


1. I am overwhelmed and sometimes even repulsed by activists who can't sit still, socialize way too much and try to be everywhere. 
2. I feel awkward when i'm in the centre of attention, but in the same time i kinda like it.
3. I'm stubborn, it's hard to convince me to pretty anything, if my opinion on something is already settled. 
4. At the same time, i can change my mind completely if my previous beliefs/ worldview turns out to be incorrect- but the only person who has impact on it, is me...
5. ...Because it's hard for me to accept authorities, i can't stand condescension, and i rather patronize others than let others patronize me.


----------



## garcdanny26

multiple posts


----------



## garcdanny26

multiple posts


----------



## garcdanny26

multiple posts


----------



## garcdanny26

multiple posts


----------



## garcdanny26

multiple posts


----------



## garcdanny26

Jonneh said:


> Holly crab....
> 
> 1. I'm not sure if this tells me anything yet.
> 
> 2. Maybe J??? Actually on second thought nvm.
> 
> 3. This sounds like a T
> 
> 4. But this sounds even more like an F.
> 
> 5. And darn... you're a tough one to figure out. XD
> 
> Just going off of vibes (which I hate doing) you seem to be an INFP that wants to be a logical individual (perhaps to avoid some stereotypes?). However, that's just vibes.
> 
> 
> 1. I am fairly adventurous when it comes to trying new foods, but if I decide I don't like something I am never eating it again.
> 
> 2. I have mastered the art of looking like I am paying attention (even though my mind might actually be wandering).
> 
> 3. If it's not broken I won't fix it... unless I'm bored of "it."
> 
> 4. My liking or disliking a movie often depends on who I watch it with. But most movies are garbage nowadays anyway so that's probably why.
> 
> 5. I'm not very impressed with people's titles/positions. I tend to look at them and think, "meh, I could do that too if I wanted too." Basically I believe anyone could become anything if they put their mind to it.


1. So you like to keep options open I guess? Open to new experiences, strikes me as a P rather than a J

2. Once again makes me think of P, also Se because you're good at manipulating the environment around you

3. Fi-Te pairing

4. Once again, Fi (based on your personal values)

5. Fi again (you want authenticity)

ESFP!

Here's my 5 things about me:
1. I am drawn to music with deep lyrics and any artistic films or shows, anything with a deeper message behind it 
2. I can't stand when others are mean to people for no reason. It's not going to help anyone, so why not just say something nice instead?
3. I am particular about who I spend my time with. I can get along with almost anyone, but more often than not I have a smaller group of closer friends rather than a larger group of people to hang out with 
4. It takes me a while to open up to people, once I am comfortable with them though I am ok
5. I guess I would be described best as a "rational feeler"


----------



## Yenna

Jonneh said:


> 1. I am fairly adventurous when it comes to trying new foods, but if I decide I don't like something I am never eating it again.
> 
> 2. I have mastered the art of looking like I am paying attention (even though my mind might actually be wandering).
> 
> 3. If it's not broken I won't fix it... unless I'm bored of "it."
> 
> 4. My liking or disliking a movie often depends on who I watch it with. But most movies are garbage nowadays anyway so that's probably why.
> 
> 5. I'm not very impressed with people's titles/positions. I tend to look at them and think, "meh, I could do that too if I wanted too." Basically I believe anyone could become anything if they put their mind to it.


ExFP


1. I am overwhelmed and sometimes even repulsed by activists who can't sit still, socialize way too much and try to be everywhere. 
2. I feel awkward when i'm in the centre of attention, but in the same time i kinda like it.
3. I'm stubborn, it's hard to convince me to pretty anything, if my opinion on something is already settled. 
4. At the same time, i can change my mind completely if my previous beliefs/ worldview turns out to be incorrect- but the only person who has impact on it, is me...
5. I can't stand condescension, and i rather patronize others than let others patronize me.


----------



## Aireve

Yenna said:


> ExFP
> 
> 
> 1. I am overwhelmed and sometimes even repulsed by activists who can't sit still, socialize way too much and try to be everywhere.
> 2. I feel awkward when i'm in the centre of attention, but in the same time i kinda like it.
> 3. I'm stubborn, it's hard to convince me to pretty anything, if my opinion on something is already settled.
> 4. At the same time, i can change my mind completely if my previous beliefs/ worldview turns out to be incorrect- but the only person who has impact on it, is me...
> 5. I can't stand condescension, and i rather patronize others than let others patronize me.


1. Ixxx
2. Ixxx with 3 in enneagram somewhere
3&4 INTJ but also INFP seems like that. Maybe Fi thing?
5. Looks like repressed Si.

I would say INFP 4w3, maybe?

______________

1. In school I'm every talkactive, I love debating but after coming back home I prefer being alone, I rarely use social media. I have ok parents so it has nothing to do.
2. One of my hobbies is solving math problems.
3. I feel that no one will be really able to love. People are becoming more and more shallow, beside that I don't think that I match. 50/50 I care about that. Same with friends. I don't really have one, true to talk about very personal things but also I don't really care anymore. I used to when I was in my early teens.
4. I don't really cares about opinion of others. I tend too unconsciously force my opinions and ideas. I don't really understand why people are so afraid of telling "Actually, I don't think so. In my opinion [...]".
5. I'm top student with scholarship, I learn systematically and I always have my homework properly done but I don't start working right after coming back from school like my ESFJ friends, for example.


----------



## Aireve

What's going on with this forum, why some posts disappear and reappear randomly?


----------



## garcdanny26

I have no clue what the heck is happening :/


----------



## Aireve

On the first sight, it looks like forum is not that crazy anymore. At least my posts are appearing after I write them, so let's try to go back to the topic.
_____________________________


1. In school I'm every talkative, I love debating but after coming back home I prefer being alone, I rarely use social media. I have ok parents so it has nothing to do.
2. One of my hobbies is solving math problems.
3. I feel that no one will be really able to love. People are becoming more and more shallow, beside that I don't think that I match. 50/50 I care about that. Same with friends. I don't really have one, true to talk about very personal things but also I don't really care anymore. I used to when I was in my early teens.
4. I don't really care about the opinion of others. I tend to unconsciously force my opinions and ideas. I don't really understand why people are so afraid of telling "Actually, I don't think so. In my opinion [...]".
5. I'm a top student with the scholarship, I learn systematically and I always have my homework properly done but I don't start working right after coming back from the school like my ESFJ friends, for example.


----------



## Yenna

ENTP?

1. I consider world as a cruel place, so you either have to adapt or let it swallow you.
2. I don't make first step, usually.
3. I have my head in clouds 90% of the time.
4. I wish people were more open-minded.
5. I make decisions only after long analysis of the situation.

_(I apologize for multiple posts, something went wrong. I couldn't send a reply, so i tried many times and this is what happened.)_


----------



## Aireve

Yenna said:


> ENTP? *What made you think that?*
> 
> 1. I consider world as a cruel place, so you either have to adapt or let it swallow you.
> 2. I don't make first step, usually.
> 3. I have my head in clouds 90% of the time.
> 4. I wish people were more open-minded.
> 5. I make decisions only after long analysis of the situation.
> 
> _(I apologize for multiple posts, something went wrong. I couldn't send a reply, so i tried many times and this is what happened.)_ *Looks like we all had that problem*


1. This isn't necessarily connected with MBTI. Maybe T>F? 
2. Ixxx
3. xNxx
4. Ne
5. T, more Ti. But it also might be mistaken with Ni.

But this 5 things looks more INTP.

__________________



1. I'm 5w4, 584 or 538 tritype, depends on enneagram test
2. When I have a problem, I always think what can I do about this, I detach from feelings and if I can't do anything I do what is needed to stop thinking about that. Usually, I success pretty quickly. 
3. I'm not too comfortable with affectionate touch. 
4. I love music, it always helps me day-dreaming and relaxing. I spend at least 2 hours per day on listening.
5. Actually, I like school.


----------



## Yenna

Aireve said:


> On the first sight, it looks like forum is not that crazy anymore. At least my posts are appearing after I write them, so let's try to go back to the topic.
> _____________________________
> 
> 
> 1. I*n school I'm every talkative, I love debating but after coming back home I prefer being alone*, I rarely use social media. I have ok parents so it has nothing to do. -you sound like ambivert, so we have the following options: ENFP, ENTP and INFJ.
> 2. One of my hobbies is solving math problems.- could be anyone, but stereotypicaly that suggest T>F
> 3. I feel that no one will be really able to love. *People are becoming more and more shallow, beside that I don't think that I match. 50/50 I care about that.* Same with friends. I don't really have one, true to talk about very personal things but also I don't really care anymore. I used to when I was in my early teens. N, probably NT.
> 4. I don't really care about the opinion of others. I tend to unconsciously force my opinions and ideas. I don't really understand why people are so afraid of telling "Actually, I don't think so. In my opinion [...]". Sound like self-confident INTJ or ENTP or ENTJ, but i got P vibes .
> 5. I'm a top student with the scholarship, I learn systematically and I always have my homework properly done but I don't start working right after coming back from the school like my ESFJ friends, for example. -this one didn't suit to my vision.


Those things made me think that.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Aireve said:


> 1. This isn't necessarily connected with MBTI. Maybe T>F?
> 2. Ixxx
> 3. xNxx
> 4. Ne
> 5. T, more Ti. But it also might be mistaken with Ni.
> 
> But this 5 things looks more INTP.
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I'm 5w4, 584 or 538 tritype, depends on enneagram test
> 2. When I have a problem, I always think what can I do about this, I detach from feelings and if I can't do anything I do what is needed to stop thinking about that. Usually, I success pretty quickly.
> 3. I'm not too comfortable with affectionate touch.
> 4. I love music, it always helps me day-dreaming and relaxing. I spend at least 2 hours per day on listening.
> 5. Actually, I like school.


1. Generally associated with INTx types.
2. Tells me very little, but if you detach quickly, I'm guessing low F function, meaning high T. Ti 
3. Low Fe
4. I do too. Not type related.
5. Not type related.

Based on this little bit of information, I deduce INTP.

1) If something is stressing me out, I prefer dealing with it immediately. Sometimes, this results in me pushing too hard and obsessing over that one thing.

2) When I was a kid, I was afraid of being too busy or occupied because I wanted to relax and have free time. Now, I like having some ongoing activity or project and can't stand not having something to occupy my mind (provided I like what I'm doing).

3) I seem to gravitate more towards non-fiction than fiction. I just can't seem to find a good novel lately.

4) When it comes to planning for the future, I prefer keeping my options open while still looking forth in a general direction. 

5) I'd like to think of myself as strategic and pragmatic, but also visionary.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

@Despotic Nepotist

1) If something is stressing me out, I prefer dealing with it immediately. Sometimes, this results in me pushing too hard and obsessing over that one thing.

This comes across to me as Te. I sense a desire in you to shape your world.

2) When I was a kid, I was afraid of being too busy or occupied because I wanted to relax and have free time. Now, I like having some ongoing activity or project and can't stand not having something to occupy my mind (provided I like what I'm doing).

Definitely focused on planning. Somewhat J

3) I seem to gravitate more towards non-fiction than fiction. I just can't seem to find a good novel lately.

Not sure what this means in terms of type. I could recommend novels, however.

4) When it comes to planning for the future, I prefer keeping my options open while still looking forth in a general direction.
more P, less J.

5) I'd like to think of myself as strategic and pragmatic, but also visionary.
NiTe

I see you as either ENTP or ENTJ. 

1. enneagram: 7w6, tritype 729.

2. I am mostly focused on food, fun, and art but, when I see an injustice, I am determined to see it brought to an end or exposed.

3. I love art and music and really dislike hearing out of tune singing.

4. I like to interview people and listen to their stories. Everyone has a story!

5. I became a journalist because I am nosy, and a gardener because of the smell of the soil and the colors of the plants.


----------



## leictreon

1) Pe
2) Se/Fi
3) Se
4) Fi
5) Fi

Some kind of SFP

==================================================================

1) If we disagree on something I'll probably insult you and attack you unless I have a great deal of respect for you. However, I'll calm down and forgive pretty easily as long as we don't mention it.

2) I've been explosive all my life, particularly online, getting banned, fighting with everyone and trying to impose my ideas. I've mellowed out lately, and I seek to avoid confrontation while I actually was the one attacking in my past.

3) I tend to cry when I get too angry.

4) I'm lazy and procrastinate way too much

5) I love nature, learning about geography and landscapes. Makes me feel relaxed.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

1. Sounds like Se
2. T
3. F or something
4. P
5. Probably Se

I dunno, you sound like a XSTP

EDIT: Wow I was way off

1. I hate succatash, it tastes disgusting
2. I spend lots of time alone, doing nothing paticularly useful 
3. I enjoy skiing, and I want to learn how to ice skate to I can play hockey
4. If you want something from me.... tell me what the hell you want, don't beat around the bush, I'll never catch on
5. I enjoy building and fixing computers


----------



## goldthysanura

1. I agree
2. introvert
3. ???
4. low Fe 
5. Ti

ISTP or INTP. leaning toward INTP

*edit. Ooh I can see my bias of computers = NT lol

1. I constantly feel like I'm awkward, but if I voice this, people usually tell me I'm not, and that I have a gentle, reassuring presence.
2. I wish I could be a time-traveling ghost for a while, so that I could take detailed notes on lots of times and places and then write papers or stories about them from my own modern perspective. 
3. I like to read between the lines, and try to understand who people are. I don't do this because I want anything from them, only because they're usually interesting or at least have had interesting experiences. in this way I'm sort of sneakily curious about people. 
4. A quote that I love, but often have trouble applying to my life, is from Anais Nin: "Life shrinks or expands in proportion to one's courage."
5. I spend a lot of time alone, and am pretty low-maintenance for the most part. But when I'm not alone, I like the time I spend with other people to be interesting: to do new things (even things that I'm a little afraid of, like say trying a new drug) and go new places with them. This relates to #4.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

goldthysanura said:


> 1. I agree
> 2. introvert
> 3. ???
> 4. low Fe
> 5. Ti
> 
> ISTP or INTP. leaning toward INTP
> 
> *edit. Ooh I can see my bias of computers = NT lol
> 
> 1. I constantly feel like I'm awkward, but if I voice this, people usually tell me I'm not, and that I have a *gentle, reassuring presence*.
> 2. I wish I could be a time-traveling ghost for a while, so that I could *take detailed notes on lots of times and places* and then *write papers or stories about them from my own modern perspective*.
> 3. *I like to read between the lines*, and try to understand who people are. I don't do this because I want anything from them, only because *they're usually interesting or at least have had interesting experiences*. in this way I'm sort of sneakily curious about people.
> 4. A quote that I love, but often have trouble applying to my life, is from Anais Nin: "Life shrinks or expands in proportion to one's courage."
> 5. I spend a lot of time alone, and am pretty low-maintenance for the most part. But when I'm not alone, I like the time I spend with other people to be interesting: to do new things (even things that I'm a little afraid of, like say trying a new drug) and go new places with them. This relates to #4.


1. Fe, Fi doesn't have that kind of presence. Awkwardness could indicate you are somewhat out of touch with it.
2. Ni-Ti for sure.
3. Fe-Ni.
4. Se, kinda?
5. Fe and Se.
I'm a tad torn between ISTP and INFJ to be honest. Can't really tell what function you actually lead with, but, based on general vibe, will settle for INFJ.
------------------------------------------------------
1) I procrastinate a lot due to my confidence in getting things done. If I have little work to do, I put off work a lot, knowing I can get it done in no time. Under stressful conditions, I'm more efficient.
2) My conversation style is kind of like "ping-pong", where I always try to leave a room for my interlocutor's answer and keep the flow going. I don't like smothering people with "interview" style of conversation and am genuinely interested in their input. Sometimes it can come off as being indesicive.
3) I tend to be harsh on new acquitances and pay a lot of attention to their communication style. I often instantly cut ties with people who cannot articulate themselves properly or are smothering and overbearing.
4) I believe that subjective and objective knowledge are equally valuable, and shunning out leads to very short-sighted worldview.
5) I can be cruel in manipulation games. Sometimes making up scenarios just to see how people will react in certain situation. I can do this also, for example, in case a person clearly hides something, but direct communication works poorly and only seems to make things worse (often). I can get quite creative in that way, to find another way of finding out what I need.


----------



## brightflashes

@goldthysanura

1. I constantly feel like I'm awkward/gentle reassuring... Inferior or PoLR Se, high use of Fe, Ns tend to feel more awkward than Ss.
2. time-traveling ghost - Gathering information/storytelling = Ti, INFX types, more J than P
3. read between the lines, and try to understand who people are. - Ni/Fe 
4. A quote that I love, but often have trouble applying to my life, is from Anais Nin: "Life shrinks or expands in proportion to one's courage." - More P than J I think
5. I spend a lot of time alone, and am pretty low-maintenance for the most part. But when I'm not alone, I like the time I spend with other people to be interesting: to do new things (even things that I'm a little afraid of, like say trying a new drug) and go new places - Introvert, potential Se? 

I think the best fit type looking at it all together is INFJ. 

- - - - - - - - - - @Witch of Oreo
1) I procrastinate a lot - P, but also could be aware of competence and be J or Te.
2) My conversation style is kind of like "ping-pong" - Fe
3) I tend to be harsh on new acquitances - Introverted, high use of judging function (F/T), I see a case for both Ti and Te in this.
4) I believe that subjective and objective - Lead with an irrational N/S function, T/F are in the middle.
5) I can be cruel in - really hate saying this but this seems very INFJ (I love INFJs; I don't mean it in a mean way at all).

Also going with INFJ for you as well. Second guess would be INTP. 
= = = = = = = = = = 

1. I had problems growing up because I related more to boys than girls which, in the south in the 80s was considered a bit too unusual.
2. I read 50 books a year. Currently on 23/50. A pretty good balance between nonfiction and fiction (40%/60%)
3. I have 3 jobs because I want to be able to provide for my children the same sort of life I had growing up and give them opportunities. Also, to ensure I will not have to worry about having too little if I enter any sort of financial crisis.
4. I don't understand why people would say what they don't mean or be "phoney" in any way. 
5. If someone knows something and is keeping that knowledge from me, it irritates me to no end. Or, if I don't understand literal words that people are using (imagine me speaking in a very paranoid voice, "what does that _MEAN_?")


----------



## leictreon

Bernard Bernoulli said:


> 1. Sounds like Se
> 2. T
> 3. F or something
> 4. P
> 5. Probably Se
> 
> I dunno, you sound like a XSTP
> 
> EDIT: Wow I was way off


Well my father IS an ISTP, so maybe I inherited some STP traits


----------



## Aireve

brightflashes said:


> 1. I had problems growing up because I related more to boys than girls which, in the south in the 80s was considered a bit too unusual.
> 2. I read 50 books a year. Currently on 23/50. A pretty good balance between nonfiction and fiction (40%/60%)
> 3. I have 3 jobs because I want to be able to provide for my children the same sort of life I had growing up and give them opportunities. Also, to ensure I will not have to worry about having too little if I enter any sort of financial crisis.
> 4. I don't understand why people would say what they don't mean or be "phoney" in any way.
> 5. If someone knows something and is keeping that knowledge from me, it irritates me to no end. Or, if I don't understand literal words that people are using (imagine me speaking in a very paranoid voice, "what does that _MEAN_?")


1. Probably thinker since they can be seen as more masculine.
2. xxxJ - reading itself is not connected with MBTI but your reading is rather consistence. It looks like you read 1 book per week with small delay - we have 25 week, not 23 but everyone can be busy.
3. I would say it's Te but strong Fe also could do that.
4. One more time thinker, rather Te-Fi than Ti-Fe. Generally manipulations are associated with Fe.
5. Generally it's typical for SJs and xNTJs

So xxTJ

__________________________


1. In school I'm every talkactive, I love debating but after coming back home I prefer being alone, I rarely use social media. I have ok parents so it has nothing to do.
2. One of my hobbies is solving math problems.
3. I feel that no one will be really able to love. People are becoming more and more shallow, beside that I don't think that I match. 50/50 I care about that. Same with friends. I don't really have one, true to talk about very personal things but also I don't really care anymore. I used to when I was in my early teens.
4. I don't really cares about opinion of others. I tend too unconsciously force my opinions and ideas. I don't really understand why people are so afraid of telling "Actually, I don't think so. In my opinion [...]".
5. I'm top student with scholarship, I learn systematically and I always have my homework properly done but I don't start working right after coming back from school like my ESFJ friends, for example.


----------



## Eefje

Aireve said:


> 1. Probably thinker since they can be seen as more masculine.
> 2. xxxJ - reading itself is not connected with MBTI but your reading is rather consistence. It looks like you read 1 book per week with small delay - we have 25 week, not 23 but everyone can be busy.
> 3. I would say it's Te but strong Fe also could do that.
> 4. One more time thinker, rather Te-Fi than Ti-Fe. Generally manipulations are associated with Fe.
> 5. Generally it's typical for SJs and xNTJs
> 
> So xxTJ
> 
> __________________________
> 
> 
> 1. In school I'm every talkactive, I love debating but after coming back home I prefer being alone, I rarely use social media. I have ok parents so it has nothing to do.
> 2. One of my hobbies is solving math problems.
> 3. I feel that no one will be really able to love. People are becoming more and more shallow, beside that I don't think that I match. 50/50 I care about that. Same with friends. I don't really have one, true to talk about very personal things but also I don't really care anymore. I used to when I was in my early teens.
> 4. I don't really cares about opinion of others. I tend too unconsciously force my opinions and ideas. I don't really understand why people are so afraid of telling "Actually, I don't think so. In my opinion [...]".
> 5. I'm top student with scholarship, I learn systematically and I always have my homework properly done but I don't start working right after coming back from school like my ESFJ friends, for example.


1. Seems like ExTx
2. Nx/Tx, although this doesn't necessarily mean you're a thinker. I also love math and I am a feeler...
3. Cold demeanor; mostly that's IxTx Your reasoning seems like Ni rather than Ne. With usage of Te. 
4. Low Fe, focused inwardly, your decision making process is not a feeling function. You're probably more a Fi user
5. This has got nothing to do with MBTI. Your description 'systematically', however, could point towards a xxxJ. J's don't necessarily do everything from the start. They _at least use a system_ to tackle it  P's just start with it (right on time or just too late) and roughly estimate a few things. J's tend to be more precise with it, and fall into habits when studying/working. P's are just all over the place xD

I'd say INTJ. But a talkative one 

----------------------------------------

1. I have a few daily habits that I do, but not necessarily around the right hour. Things that are 'habits': Breakfast, log in, check mail, check PerC P lel) and then school/other stuff. The rest just happens? I don't really plan these things, except when I go to a sleepover or when I go partying etc...
2. I can't make myself do something deliberately on a daily basis. E.g.: diary, journal, reading, drawign, studying, etc...
3. Whenever I am in a debate, I abstain from making deciscions. I tend to be opinionated, but only about the things I am sure about. The rest of the debate is rather 'fuzzy' for me, because I want to make sure the things we say in a debate, are right in order to draw the correct conclusions.
4. I tend to be goofy and funny. I have a quick wit.
5. I am very unsure about myself and I am very insecure around people that I just met, because I can't read their minds. Usually I can read people quite well, but when a possible friendship is at stake, this feeling gets clouded and I get very insecure. Sometimes even to the extent that I misinterpret things and jump to the conclusion that they don't like me, even if it was something really silly.


----------



## Yenna

2. Introvert. 
3. Fi
4. Fi
5. evil
6. not Fe. Sounds like Se, i don't know why.
IxFP maybe?

1. I avoid people who follow the rules just because "it's the right thing to do", without considering them. 
2. I'm rather tolerant- i have this "live and let others live" attitude- unless someone is annoying, visibly stupid or wants to tamper with my life without my permission.
3. Sometimes i'm way to honest and this is what makes me socially awkward. 
4. I like to have long monologues- inside of my head or among people.
5. I'm incredibly bad at cheering people up in "everything is gonna be ok" way, but i can offer some advices and solutions to a problem.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Yenna said:


> 1. I avoid people who follow the rules just because "it's the right thing to do", without considering them.
> 2. I'm rather tolerant- i have this "live and let others live" attitude- unless someone is annoying, visibly stupid or wants to tamper with my life without my permission.
> 3. Sometimes i'm way to honest and this is what makes me socially awkward.
> 4. I like to have long monologues- inside of my head or among people.
> 5. I'm incredibly bad at cheering people up in "everything is gonna be ok" way, but i can offer some advices and solutions to a problem.


1. Perceiving 
2. Could be fi or ti 
3. Ti
4. Introversion most likely ti
5. Inferior fe- high use of ti 

According to the samples you provided I'm guessing either intp or istp , definitely a Ji Dom of sort . 
Here's mine 

1. I enjoy collecting books and movies ( usually classics ) I honestly believe that one can enter my house and feel like they've visited a used bookstore - I collected so many books that I have 2 rooms where there are 6 shelves filled with books and DVDs ( my kids don't have their own room but my books does )

2. I live life as an open book - I believe if everything is out in the open then there's nothing to hide . However with that said - I don't run around sharing all my life details - it's just if asked I don't mind sharing 
3. I can read people quite well, give me 5 minutes with a person and I can pretty much guess out their values/fears/hobbies etc - back when I was in high school I would fake that i know how to read fortune through a deck of card - and pretty much tell a person past and present conflict with it . Quite sure I could make a fortune out of being a fortune teller - however it's against my internal value to trick people for money . I no longer tell fortune through deck of cards - nowadays I go on PerC and guess a person personality and hobbies through a photo they submitted
4. Whenever I'm pissed off at somebody or depress about something - repetitive and unwanted thoughts of the past will resurface and I'll feel trapped - fortunately for me this rarely ever happens 
5. Before yelp existed i used to collect business cards from places I love, take picture of the place and tape it in my journal where I'll write a review about the place - I called my journal " best treats in the Bay Area ". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nam

YEAH BUT. If I didn't knew your type, according to what you just said i would say, mh... I*nf*p/j


1 .1.52.35
2. Sorry I'm tired
3. world is a reflection of our perception
4. i think we maybe live in many dimensions at the same time (maybe) and sometimes they collapse and cause phenomensns like premonitory dreams, or maybe "déja vu", or maybe intuition, well I don't know at the moment, but why not?
5. classical music is too hearthurtfull


----------



## Charus

Sounds like an INTP... Execuse me for horrible typing skills. Btw, I don't really understand 1 and 2. o_0

My turn!

1. I'm short tempered. I'm easly angered, Impatient.
2. I like Rock, Metal, Electronic rock, because it pumps you up, It fits for action, and gaming, and It's overall makes you fell so badass and manly. And btw, I just recently decided to avoid music with pessimistic lyrics, because I'm trying to be optimistic.
3. I like traveling to different places, to explore, experience and enjoy the new place that I'm traveling to, and I love to come back to the places that I've traveled and that I liked so much, btw I wish I could have more extremal traveling where you can have fun by doing risky things. And lastly, I preffer to travel to new places with my family members, friends (Wish I could have!), or with school with alot of people, traveling together with alot of people makes traveling much more enjoyable and fun, traveling to new places completely alone is a no no option for me, It's boring to travel alone, too much introversion...
4. I'm a fun-loving person, I like pumping up action, thought it depends... I dislike football because It's boring and way too cliche. I hate boredom, I get bored very easly, I dislike boring people.
5. I also dislike Nihilistic/pessimistic people, example Emo's, can't stand them, they're equal to being boring people, their moto is "Life has no meaning", this moto is just stupid and thats why I can't stand them. I completely disagree with that "Life has no meaning" quote, It does, life is an adventure for me. I also hate Rude people, becauce It's very hard to be friends with them and when you try to share experiences with them they could response back in a disrespectfull manner, which is very unacceptable for me.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

1. Sounds F, maybe Se
2. ?
3. Se
4. Extrovert
5. I can't really determine anything from this

ESXP, leaning toward ESFP because of #1

1. I get angry, argumentive and loud during confrontations.
2. I prefer to have a tidy living space, but I rarely have the motivation to clean and organize stuff.
3. I tend not to say much, but when I do it's generally blunt and to the point. 
4. I sometimes think about how future events will play out.
5. I get annoyed and impatient when people use a lot of words to tell me something when the point could have been made in a fraction of the time.


----------



## Endologic

^
INTJ


1. I'm good at aesthetics, I'm good at drawing, designing, photoshop, etc.
2. I tend to procrastinate procrastinating and think about thinking.
3. I love rain, I love coffee, and I love sipping coffee while sitting near the rain (when it's quiet and people aren't there).
4. I pace when I think intensely (high energy thinking), hence my legs are healthy while the rest of my body is slim and fatigued.
5. I can think of many things to put here as 5 vaguely but I can think of nothing that I could flesh out.


----------



## bleghc

@*Bernard Bernoulli* 

1. te dom 
2. te dom/aux --> xxtj 
3. high te/low fe 
4. xnxx
5. te 

so so so so SO much te. 

conclusion: entj? 

@*Endologic*

1. se dom (or just interested in art but)
2. ti
3. ixxx 
4. se? (disregarding type/function, maybe you're just a kinesthetic learner) 
5. ne 

conclusion: istp seems just about right. 

- 

1. for our grade, we had this "positivity week" where we received a note in our locker that had the top ten adjectives people used to describe us. i got: relatable, hilarious, understanding, witty, unafraid, ingenious, poetic, warmhearted, empathetic, and affable!!! i'd include the negative ones too but for obvious reasons, we couldn't submit those lol. 
2. i used to have this thing where i'd write either short stories or dialogue regarding situations that could play out between me and other people. i think a lot about how my relationships with people will play out depending on various circumstances and writing it out and going into depth while trying to portray everyone realistically is always interesting to not just think about but have - in a tangible form, anyway.
3. i struggle with vulnerability. in spite of being perceived to be a generally open person (i.e. having no filter), i'm not "open" in the sense where i can easily talk about more of my serious thoughts and/or feelings with other people.
4. the idea of starting a romantic relationship without any other prior knowledge of each-other has always been strange to me. i don't think i could date someone if we weren't at least friends before. 
5. i'm not a very driven person. i don't really care what i achieve in life as long as i can live comfortably and know i'm living in a way that doesn't hurt the people around me.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Bernard Bernoulli said:


> 1. Sounds F, maybe Se
> 2. ?
> 3. Se
> 4. Extrovert
> 5. I can't really determine anything from this
> 
> ESXP, leaning toward ESFP because of #1
> 
> 1. I get angry, argumentive and loud during confrontations.
> 2. I prefer to have a tidy living space, but I rarely have the motivation to clean and organize stuff.
> 3. I tend not to say much, but when I do it's generally blunt and to the point.
> 4. I sometimes think about how future events will play out.
> 5. I get annoyed and impatient when people use a lot of words to tell me something when the point could have been made in a fraction of the time.


1. Reactive triad so 4 6 or 8. (Inclining counter phobic 6 or 8w7 there or both in tri).
2. Classcial xxxP.
3. That seems a very IxTx statement.
4. Ni in stacking
5. Very Ti statement.

Overall ISTP 86x

1. I am a very fun loving person who wants to get on with all and be buddy with all.
2. I am very messy and chaotic overall
3. I can be very anxious about my image and become clingy if I think people dont like me overall.
4. I have a deep desire to be a inventor.
5. I love reading, video games and chatting to peopel.
@blehBLEH

1. Overall this seems very positive outlook and my impression is 27x.
2. Fi/Ne
3. Fi
4. Si (Lack of Se).
5. Lack of assertive outlook in life.

Overall INFP 9w1 6w7 2w1.


----------



## bleghc

@*Cat Brainz* 

1. exfx 
2. se dom? (depending on how you define "messy and chaotic", it could also be ne) 
3. fe (could also be enneagram 3 - or any of the other image types, actually)
4. don't know what you mean exactly by inventor but ti? 
5. ti 

fe and ti are the most prominent functions i can sense out from those five facts. conclusion: esfj, considering the extraversion, but with hobbies not inherent to type that are commonly associated w/ ti users.

*edit*: next person feel free to skip me and type @*Cat Brainz!!!*


----------



## Endologic

blehBLEH said:


> @*Endologic*
> 
> 1. se dom (or just interested in art but)
> 2. ti
> 3. ixxx
> 4. se? (disregarding type/function, maybe you're just a kinesthetic learner)
> 5. ne
> 
> conclusion: istp seems just about right.


1 is Ne/Si (Considering most of the creative work is in your head and all you need to draw is precision, no physical power involved) and 4 is Si/Ti (when thinking about all sorts of intellectual topics, i often get this sudden boost of energy and an urge to move (with my legs) and it feels great).
Also, I think 3 is much of a Si thing.




> 1. for our grade, we had this "positivity week" where we received a note in our locker that had the top ten adjectives people used to describe us. i got: relatable, hilarious, understanding, witty, unafraid, ingenious, poetic, warmhearted, empathetic, and affable!!! i'd include the negative ones too but for obvious reasons, we couldn't submit those lol.
> 2. i used to have this thing where i'd write either short stories or dialogue regarding situations that could play out between me and other people. i think a lot about how my relationships with people will play out depending on various circumstances and writing it out and going into depth while trying to portray everyone realistically is always interesting to not just think about but have - in a tangible form, anyway.
> 3. i struggle with vulnerability. in spite of being perceived to be a generally open person (i.e. having no filter), i'm not "open" in the sense where i can easily talk about more of my serious thoughts and/or feelings with other people.
> 4. the idea of starting a romantic relationship without any other prior knowledge of each-other has always been strange to me. i don't think i could date someone if we weren't at least friends before.
> 5. i'm not a very driven person. i don't really care what i achieve in life as long as i can live comfortably and know i'm living in a way that doesn't hurt the people around me.


INFP.


For anyone else, I'll repeat:

1. I'm good at aesthetics, I'm good at drawing, designing, photoshop, etc.
2. I tend to procrastinate procrastinating and think about thinking.
3. I love rain, I love coffee, and I love sipping coffee while sitting near the rain (when it's quiet and people aren't there).
4. I pace when I think intensely (high energy thinking), hence my legs are healthy while the rest of my body is slim and fatigued.
5. I can think of many things to put here as 5 vaguely but I can think of nothing that I could flesh out.


----------



## goldthysanura

@Cat Brainz 

1: E?F?
2: P
3: E?F?
4: Ne dom
5: Not sure; seems Se-dom or Ne-dom

Taken all together I think ENFP sounds right 

1: I'm good at listening to people. and a lot of the time I have to pretend to be really engaged. But those times when someone is talking to me genuinely, in a way that feels like they are thinking out loud about something that matters to them and which also matters to me--I love those times.
2: I love listening to music that I can bliss out to, that transports me somewhere else. I write music, but the music I write probably isn't music that someone can bliss out to. It's fragmented in a way, and has a lot of hidden conflict in it.
3: I like to learn about things that are bigger than me. I'm a little less interested in my own life than I am in history or things that are going on in the world currently.
4. I sometimes like to shock people a little bit. for example by dancing weirdly or saying odd things. But my goal is not to alienate people or make them dislike me, I just appreciate the gently strange and want to show it to people.
5. I'm big on facts and used to be competitive about knowledge when I was younger. now that I'm older I try to be as uncompetitive as possible most of the time, and am sympathetic when people are ignorant, unless they also have no desire to fill in the gaps of their knowledge.


----------



## Endologic

Dude, you're late by 2 posts.


----------



## goldthysanura

Endologic said:


> Dude you're late by 2 posts.


only by one I think, blehBLEH said to skip her and type Cat Brainz. I'll do you too:

1. Ti
2. that sounds NTP 
3. probably you are introverted
4. probably N preference, prioritizing your thoughts over exercise (though many many people do that these days, N or not)
5. not sure if type-specific

All taken together, I think INTP.


----------



## ai.tran.75

goldthysanura said:


> @Cat Brainz
> 
> 1: I'm good at listening to people. and a lot of the time I have to pretend to be really engaged. But those times when someone is talking to me genuinely, in a way that feels like they are thinking out loud about something that matters to them and which also matters to me--I love those times.
> 2: I love listening to music that I can bliss out to, that transports me somewhere else. I write music, but the music I write probably isn't music that someone can bliss out to. It's fragmented in a way, and has a lot of hidden conflict in it.
> 3: I like to learn about things that are bigger than me. I'm a little less interested in my own life than I am in history or things that are going on in the world currently.
> 4. I sometimes like to shock people a little bit. for example by dancing weirdly or saying odd things. But my goal is not to alienate people or make them dislike me, I just appreciate the gently strange and want to show it to people.
> 5. I'm big on facts and used to be competitive about knowledge when I was younger. now that I'm older I try to be as uncompetitive as possible most of the time, and am sympathetic when people are ignorant, unless they also have no desire to fill in the gaps of their knowledge.


1. Fi since you enjoy listening and the way you describe how you prefer people talking to you genuinely 
2. Hmm intuitive I'm guessing
3. Ne
4. Ne 
5. Te for the first part - Te in a lower position for the latter 

I could see you as enfp or infp - I'm guessing enfp since this post is heavily Ne oriented and your Te doesn't seem weak according to the last comment 

---------------------------------------------------

1. I don't believe that you can change a person - only the individual themselves can do that , I do believe in inspiring a person though  I enjoy helping others find their inner passion 
2. I love learning and I'm usually hyper focus when I'm learning something that I'm intrigued by - however once I grab a concept of something or bored then I can easily drop the subject matter that I'm invested in- the bright side of this is that I have sample of variety of knowledge about many different subject matters
3. It's hard to offend me - I'm not really sensitive to criticisms ( partially bc I'm so aware of my own identity ). I believe I take in criticisms better than most people - whether the criticism given to me are true or not
4. I would never lie about how I feel or when giving out advice (or an opinion ) it's against my internal value . I lie about variety of other things though - I'm no saint 
5. I enjoy human interaction and people makes me happy. I have a lot of friends and acquaintances from many different walks of life. I'm quite social and easy to approach - however it came to my realization that I rarely ever initiate a conversation


----------



## Cat Brainz

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Fi since you enjoy listening and the way you describe how you prefer people talking to you genuinely
> 2. Hmm intuitive I'm guessing
> 3. Ne
> 4. Ne
> 5. Te for the first part - Te in a lower position for the latter
> 
> I could see you as enfp or infp - I'm guessing enfp since this post is heavily Ne oriented and your Te doesn't seem weak according to the last comment
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1. I don't believe that you can change a person - only the individual themselves can do that , I do believe in inspiring a person though  I enjoy helping others find their inner passion
> 2. I love learning and I'm usually hyper focus when I'm learning something that I'm intrigued by - however once I grab a concept of something or bored then I can easily drop the subject matter that I'm invested in- the bright side of this is that I have sample of variety of knowledge about many different subject matters
> 3. It's hard to offend me - I'm not really sensitive to criticisms ( partially bc I'm so aware of my own identity ). I believe I take in criticisms better than most people - whether the criticism given to me are true or not
> 4. I would never lie about how I feel or when giving out advice (or an opinion ) it's against my internal value . I lie about variety of other things though - I'm no saint
> 5. I enjoy human interaction and people makes me happy. I have a lot of friends and acquaintances from many different walks of life. I'm quite social and easy to approach - however it came to my realization that I rarely ever initiate a conversation


1. Very Fi statement but with Pe leading. 
2. Dom Pe
3. Not type related but could point to thinking or feeling not being in the inferior place as there is no hypersensitivity to judgment.
4. Fi as hell.
5. ExFx type.

Overall you seem ExFP 7w6 on the whole. 

1.I can be very lazy and demotivated unless I have some external factor to keep me moving. I can have deep inner inetria due to often blanking out problems.

2. I love laughing and joking with others and love to troll people for their hilarious reactions. In other words I love fun days out with family and friends as I can troll and engage in debates.

3. I am very conflict avoidant avoiding conflict with others as this leads to bad feelings and not having a good time in general although fighting someone who is a bully or a cruel person is the best feeling in the world.

4. I have always had a vivid imagination and have a deep fondness of the more out there side of life so to speak. I however have deep disappointment deep down the world will never be as fun and as good as the one in my head so to speak. 

5. I can be very shy, withdrawn and sensitive with new people but once I get to know someone and I like them I become one of the most trolly and loudmouthed people on Earth. Ive been told I can win a gold medal for talking by those who have the misfortune to see that side of me .


----------



## Yenna

ENFP maybe?
1. I express my favourite aesthetics through the way i dress- although i don't do it in very literal way- it's more subtle and symbolic.
2. People assume that i'm smart because i like to use "smart" words.
3. I kinda like people who can beat me during a discussion by using good arguments; i mean- they annoy me as hell, but i somehow respect them. 
4. Daydreaming is my natural state of mind.
5. If some rules don't seem logical to me, i don't abide by them.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Cat Brainz said:


> 1. Very Fi statement but with Pe leading.
> 2. Dom Pe
> 3. Not type related but could point to thinking or feeling not being in the inferior place as there is no hypersensitivity to judgment.
> 4. Fi as hell.
> 5. ExFx type.
> 
> Overall you seem ExFP 7w6 on the whole.
> 
> 1.I can be very lazy and demotivated unless I have some external factor to keep me moving. I can have deep inner inetria due to often blanking out problems.
> 
> 2. I love laughing and joking with others and love to troll people for their hilarious reactions. In other words I love fun days out with family and friends as I can troll and engage in debates.
> 
> 3. I am very conflict avoidant avoiding conflict with others as this leads to bad feelings and not having a good time in general although fighting someone who is a bully or a cruel person is the best feeling in the world.
> 
> 4. I have always had a vivid imagination and have a deep fondness of the more out there side of life so to speak. I however have deep disappointment deep down the world will never be as fun and as good as the one in my head so to speak.
> 
> 5. I can be very shy, withdrawn and sensitive with new people but once I get to know someone and I like them I become one of the most trolly and loudmouthed people on Earth. Ive been told I can win a gold medal for talking by those who have the misfortune to see that side of me .


Thanks  yeah I'm definitely an Fi user . I like the way you typed btw

1. Extroversion ( you said you need an external factor to keep you moving )
2. Fe - I'm leaning towards Fe bc you mention others and trolling others 
3. Fe in a higher position- since you mention conflict avoidance but able to stand up to bully or cruel person . Reminds me of one of my closest friend - who's quite harmonious but not a pushover 
4. Ne 
5. Ne Fe

Your post seems to be heavily Fe and Ne oriented as a whole , since it's very people oriented I'm guessing esfj however your Ne is quite high so Entp is a second possibility - either esfj with high Ne or Entp with high Fe 
I'm not too well verse with enneagram 
-------------------------------------------
Type my mother 

1. Very passionate about politics and social issues and can talk about it the entire day. Sometimes she'll call me in the middle of my work hour just to rant about the Koch Brothers. 
2. Love public speaking , enjoys talking and sharing her thoughts with others .the more people there are the more energize she gets . She often tells me that it's hard for her to change ones mine in a one on one conversation however if there's a group or assembly of people involved she feels more confident to talk 
3. Extremely emotional and sensitive - a commercial can make her cry - seeing a random stranger in pain can make her cry . She's also very aware other people's emotions and would rush to help anyone that's in need of helping - she strongly believe that we are created in this world to help others , when I mention other values to her or how not everyone think the same - she gets offended and say " they should unless they're selfish . She despise anything that doesn't involve team work 
4. Loves poetry- she memorizes many different poems and quote and would recite them all the time - whether it is to connect with others or cuss the hell out of them. She's also very poetic in the sense that she writes and creates poem quite well - she used to go to poetry reading and recite poems in her university years 
5. Extremely messy but would kill herself if anyone were to find out how messy she is . Would spend half a day cleaning before letting a guest come and visits- in fact she would get into a panic attack if guest were to appear at her door out of nowhere and would go as far as taking them out to eat before inviting them in if her house is messy . Despite her messiness - her decorations are very nice and detail oriented and she herself is extremely organized . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Your mom sounds like an ENFJ

1. Sounds NFish
2. ENFJ's are good public speakers
3. Fe
4. Poetry writing seems like something an intuitive would do
5. Probably a J

Can someone else who is better than me at this retype her mom? 

And me? 

1. I am somewhat confrontational. If you raise your voice at me I will yell back. If you honk your horn at me I will flick you off. If I personally hear you talk shit about me behind my back I will come back and talk shit to you to your face. I used to get into fistfights a lot in school. Fights and arguments exhilarate me a little bit. On the other hand, hearing my parents argue with each other annoys me. I always try to block it out.

2. I have a tendency to correct factual mistakes people make when they are talking to me. It's usually non essential things, like if the person gets the name wrong of who they are talking about I will correct them. I think it's a way to confirm what I know to be true. A lot of times I will miss the main point of conversations I have with people.

3. When working with someone on a job I am impatient if the other person is taking a long time to do something or just working inefficiently. I will often ask to take over so the job gets done quicker.

4. I ask for exact measurments on shirts and jeans I buy online. I need my clothes to fit exactly right. I also drive 40 minutes away to get my haircut because the guy I go to cuts and styles it exactly how I like it.

5. I work on personal projects a little bit at a time, with frequent breaks. I rarely get a project completed in one sitting.


----------



## Taciterse

1. Not really correlated to MBTI
2. ST
3. TJ
4. J
5. P

xSTJ

1. I often feel guilty when I help people.
2. I approach dialogues like flow charts, anticipating potential responses and the possible conversation paths they can take.
3. I respect modesty but resent self-deprecation.
4. I don't respect or appreciate things or people simply because they are meaningful to others.
5. I sometimes treat animals and objects as if they were people, and become sad when I consider their state of living.


----------



## bremen

1.Not type related
2.Ni 
3.Not type related
4.Not type related
5.Not type related

Ni user


----------



## Jeffrei

Taciterse said:


> 1. Not really correlated to MBTI
> 2. ST
> 3. TJ
> 4. J
> 5. P
> 
> xSTJ
> 
> 1. I often feel guilty when I help people.
> 2. I approach dialogues like flow charts, anticipating potential responses and the possible conversation paths they can take.
> 3. I respect modesty but resent self-deprecation.
> 4. I don't respect or appreciate things or people simply because they are meaningful to others.
> 5. I sometimes treat animals and objects as if they were people, and become sad when I consider their state of living.


Uh oh. Another hard one XD

1. Ok
2. Sounds like a TJ thing
3. Ok
4. That's a T
5. o.0 huh... that's an INFP stereotype.... but I'm pretty sure you're TJ.

I say let's split the difference and call you INTJ. However, a quick look into INFJ (the most analytical of the feelers) might be a good idea.


So I've began to question my type again...

5. A friend told me, "you know... for an extrovert you spend a lot of time alone." Thing is it's hard not to! When people don't actually engage me in conversation and just run their mouths it gets pretty draining.

2. People come to me for help brainstorming. I'm good at spitting out ideas quickly.

3. People seem pretty surprised to find out I'm a feeler. I'm not really surprised that they are surprised though. Most of my decisions are to not say mean things to annoying people, and those decisions aren't obvious/visible.

1. I organized a closet and thought, "heh. I kind of like this organizing thing." I fear I may be slipping over to the J side. 

4. I put all of these numbers out of order because I knew I'd need an excuse for not being able to come up with a 5th fact.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Jonneh said:


> Uh oh. Another hard one XD
> 
> 1. Ok
> 2. Sounds like a TJ thing
> 3. Ok
> 4. That's a T
> 5. o.0 huh... that's an INFP stereotype.... but I'm pretty sure you're TJ.
> 
> I say let's split the difference and call you INTJ. However, a quick look into INFJ (the most analytical of the feelers) might be a good idea.
> 
> 
> So I've began to question my type again...
> 
> 5. A friend told me, "you know... for an extrovert you spend a lot of time alone." Thing is it's hard not to! When people don't actually engage me in conversation and just run their mouths it gets pretty draining.
> 
> 2. People come to me for help brainstorming. I'm good at spitting out ideas quickly.
> 
> 3. People seem pretty surprised to find out I'm a feeler. I'm not really surprised that they are surprised though. Most of my decisions are to not say mean things to annoying people, and those decisions aren't obvious/visible.
> 
> 1. I organized a closet and thought, "heh. I kind of like this organizing thing." I fear I may be slipping over to the J side.
> 
> 4. I put all of these numbers out of order because I knew I'd need an excuse for not being able to come up with a 5th fact.


5. Extrovert with withdrawn triad ennegram.

2. That shows a good Pe function, Depends on the focus of the brainstroming, If more real world then Se and if more abstract ideas then Ne.

3. Shows a strong thinking function so tert thinker.

4. Lol not type related .

Overall ExFP with withdrawn triad outlook.

1. I am very funny and trolly with peopel but I am also very shy and sensitive as well. Paradoxically I am the most outgoing and brash person and also the most withdrawn of them all as well depending on who I am around at that time. 

2. I have always had a love for ideas in general and can debate ideas all day with people as that gets me going as a person. I am also a very fast and loud talker at that kinda thing as well.

3. I am very anti-social when I dont want to spend time wiht a certain person. I am one who likes to choose who he spends time with.

4. Harmony is important to me and I get very upset when people are angry or dissapointed in me and I have a deep fear of shame and failure.

5. I am very cyniclal and practical in some ways.


----------



## Yenna

You still seem ENxP to me, maybe ENTP, i spotted Fe.
Again- since nobody answeared:
1. I express my favourite aesthetics through the way i dress- although i don't do it in very literal way- it's more subtle and symbolic.
2. People assume that i'm smart because i like to use "smart" words.
3. I kinda like people who can beat me during a discussion by using good arguments; i mean- they annoy me as hell, but i somehow respect them. 
4. Daydreaming is my natural state of mind.
5. If some rules don't seem logical to me, i don't abide by them.


----------



## SpaceMan

1) Aesthetics and attachment could imply Si. By dressing to embody and express said aesthetics compliments Si with Ne.
2) Outsourced perspective and thinking, used to support a description of oneself could mean extraverted perspective Pe over Pi. along with Ji.
3) etc. (same tone as above)
4) etc.
5) etc.

You seem to favour perspective and follow it with an assessment, where you leave the assessment malleable (not the other way around - coherence in assessment and malleability of perspective). You're more deductive rather than inductive and favour expressing y non-personal objective information. Sounds like Ti.

Could be ENTP?

-- As for me:

1) Sometimes, out of nowhere, I find myself having the ability to feel what another person feels, and not just sympathize. It can manifest by spacing and daydreaming similar to something likened to a scene in a movie. By said scenery, whether dramatic or not, I find myself emotionally responsive and invested to said moment. Super weird. 

The other way it manifests is when something happens to a person, and I'm there. A person failing to pass a test, breaking up with someone, having his values, ideals and pride crushed. *playing scene in mind* Fak man, lol.

2) I don't give a shit or feel compelled to prove my superiority over others - in fact I'm a huge underdog supporter and often go out of my way to help other people, even if they don't ask for it.

3) I'm probably the most idealistically-naïve person among my group of friends. My friends know it and they probably hate it, since I've too often tried getting them join me in my activities. But then again, this is balanced out with the way I speak - the way my opinions manifest makes me sound way more cynical than I actually am. Quite the contradiction.

4) The passage of time frightens me and I have an irrational fear of deep cold waters. Tropical waters are completely fine as long as they're beach shallow. Sometimes when I take cold showers I get a sudden rush of anxiety as if a shark is nearby. So dumb - I'm on fucking land.

--
5) Suffering build character, I tried buying a girly drink at a bar once. 
I don't know what I learned but I felt like I did (probably the loss of dignity). But the drink tasted good though.


----------



## brightflashes

1) Sometimes, out of nowhere... - Fi; possible Ni

2) Underdog supporter/out of way to help... - Si/Fe

3) - INFP; contradiction points more to INFJ

4) Ne/Si; Ti

5) Fi
@SpaceMan 
Going with INFP; divined I because I think you lead with an introverted function (whether that's Fi, Ti, or Ni). I see more F than T in your statements, and I think you're on the Ne/Si axis.

- - - - - - - - - - 
1. I relate to the following belief: "I am powerless when it comes to negotiating my needs and desires, and others may not listen anyway, so the safest course of action is to withdraw."

2. I follow a neopagan religion (Druidry).

3. Stephen Colbert is extremely hilarious.

4. My "dream house" is a house in the country with no visible neighbors. I'd rather live in a house twice as small as my current suburban house in the middle of nowhere than live in a house twice as big in a higher traffic area.

5. I'm really strict with myself about saving money. I used to save at least 20% of what I make to my savings account. Now that I have a year's income in my savings account, I've upped the amount I save to 30% of what I make.


----------



## Jeffrei

brightflashes said:


> 1) Sometimes, out of nowhere... - Fi; possible Ni
> 
> 2) Underdog supporter/out of way to help... - Si/Fe
> 
> 3) - INFP; contradiction points more to INFJ
> 
> 4) Ne/Si; Ti
> 
> 5) Fi
> 
> @SpaceMan
> Going with INFP; divined I because I think you lead with an introverted function (whether that's Fi, Ti, or Ni). I see more F than T in your statements, and I think you're on the Ne/Si axis.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -
> 1. I relate to the following belief: "I am powerless when it comes to negotiating my needs and desires, and others may not listen anyway, so the safest course of action is to withdraw."
> 
> 2. I follow a neopagan religion (Druidry).
> 
> 3. Stephen Colbert is extremely hilarious.
> 
> 4. My "dream house" is a house in the country with no visible neighbors. I'd rather live in a house twice as small as my current suburban house in the middle of nowhere than live in a house twice as big in a higher traffic area.
> 
> 5. I'm really strict with myself about saving money. I used to save at least 20% of what I make to my savings account. Now that I have a year's income in my savings account, I've upped the amount I save to 30% of what I make.


Oh hey, I know you! XD

1. That's a 5 thing!
2. o.0 that's cool. You're the first one I've met. Not sure about relation to type though...
3. Haha! Yessss
4. Ditto that.
5. So 5.

Oh my gosh! you are such a 5, but I can't see anything MBTI wise. 


1. A lot more of what I say is pre planned than I care to admit. E.g. "I know they will say ___ so I will say ___.... no... maybe I should say___?"

2. I can be a bit of a conspiracy theorist. I don't actually believe any of my theories, but they are fun to come up with/research.

3. While my friends were being jumpscared while watching Stranger Things I was busy laughing at the monster, the characters, and occasionally my friends. 

4. Speaking in front of two-hundred+ people isn't a problem. Talking in front of a camera for 90 seconds though...

5. Of laser tag was a sport then I'd actually play sports.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

^INTP?

1. Uh...mild anxiety or desire for control? Not sure mbti-related
2. Ne
3. Ni. lol i dunno
4. not mbti-related
5. not a sensor

1. I like to stick to goals for their own sake, even if I don't really want the achievement.
2. I'm tired of people telling me that I think and feel things I don't feel or think.
3. I'm bad at remembering names, both real and fictional.
4. I often refused to drink milk when I was a baby.
5. I like sleeping outdoors.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Benty Fagatronicus said:


> ^INTP?
> 
> 1. Uh...mild anxiety or desire for control? Not sure mbti-related
> 2. Ne
> 3. Ni. lol i dunno
> 4. not mbti-related
> 5. not a sensor
> 
> 1. I like to stick to goals for their own sake, even if I don't really want the achievement.
> 2. I'm tired of people telling me that I think and feel things I don't feel or think.
> 3. I'm bad at remembering names, both real and fictional.
> 4. I often refused to drink milk when I was a baby.
> 5. I like sleeping outdoors.


1. Judger type.
2. That shows a strong Ji function.
3. Hmmm Si is below tert if you struggle with recall.
4. No type related
5. Not type related.

Overall IxxP leaning towards ISxP due to anti-Si paragraph. 

1.I like debating ideas and brainstorming shit out.
2. I love food and drink as it brings me good feelings and I tend to latch to certain foods. 
3. Reading has always been an passion of mine but my downfall is being uable to stay focused. Also I have a thousand ideas in my head for stuff in general.
4. I live for fun and good times.
5. I am however very serious intellectually even though I look playful I am serious abotu my debates.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

1. NE
2. Sounds Si-ish (latching onto certain foods)
3. More NE
4. Enneagram type 7
5. I wanna say T

ENTP or ENFP I'm thinking, Whichever type is more commonly a type 7




1. I am a christian, believe in good and evil, against abortion, for stricter borders, for gay marriage and for marijuana legalization. I also think if a cop pulls you over and you give him all kinds of shit about knowing your rights and being singled out because of whatever... you deserve whatever punishment is coming your way.
2. I don't think I could picture myself living in a busy city, I prefer quiet environments without a lot of traffic or people walking around.
3. I play guitar but am bad at coming up with my own tunes or improvisational jam sessions. I prefer to learn the songs I like and play them.
4. I never really make plans, and generally couldn't care less if plans get changed. Actually, if I was really looking forward to it, and you bail on me without contacting me, I'll be a little pissed.
5. I need my clothes to fit like a glove, if my shirts are even a couple inches wide, or my jeans are a just a tad too long or wide I get annoyed and won't wear them out in public.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Double Post


----------



## brightflashes

@Bernard Bernoulli

1. I am a christian... N type + Fi somewhere (live & let live)
2. II prefer quiet environments... I likely, possible Ni/Se axis with Ni being stronger
3. I prefer to learn the songs I like and play them... I have noticed that J musicians do this more than P, but that's a personal anecdote.
4. I never really make plans...baliing+ looking forward = pissed... Interesting. I think this speaks more to Introversion than P/J.
5. I need my clothes to fit like a glove... J

Going with INTJ which would have your cognitive functions at Ni-Te-Fi-Se

- - - - - - - - - - 

1. I approach my children with honesty & encourage critical thinking with them. It's important to me that they know the difference between reality and fantasy, but it's also important to me that their imagination is nurtured. 

2. I often find certain subjects and research them to death, trying to understand everything I can about them so that I can take them apart and put them back together in my mind. I have even learned languages for the purpose of learning more about whatever the subject is (Irish Gaelic so that I can read original Irish folklore).

3. I'm very literal and my sense of humor seems to miss a step sometimes when I'm not around people who I know well. 

4. I find it a juggling act to maintain my femininity and also be true to myself; there's dissonance between who I am and who I am expected to be.

5. I need a lot of "me" time and independence in a relationship without the other person thinking that it has anything to do with my feelings for them or desire to be with them. I'm just naturally distant. When I'm focused on my partner, though, I'm extremely intense.


----------



## navi__x3

Yenna said:


> ExFP
> 
> 
> 1. I am overwhelmed and sometimes even repulsed by activists who can't sit still, socialize way too much and try to be everywhere.
> 2. I feel awkward when i'm in the centre of attention, but in the same time i kinda like it.
> 3. I'm stubborn, it's hard to convince me to pretty anything, if my opinion on something is already settled.
> 4. At the same time, i can change my mind completely if my previous beliefs/ worldview turns out to be incorrect- but the only person who has impact on it, is me...
> 5. ...Because it's hard for me to accept authorities, i can't stand condescension, and i rather patronize others than let others patronize me.


Definitely xNTP but I'm leaning INTP.

1. Totally conflict avoidant, but I value being correct over friendly. (Will apologize and bring conversations back to a positive place after correcting.)
2. Mild political views, slightly progressive and very in the middle. I want what will work best in the long run while understanding we don't have unlimited resources.. Also overpopulation is a huge issue.
3. Easily gets lost in ideas.
4. Makes use of to-do lists, calendars etc. otherwise could not function successfully.
5. I believe in karma and the law of attraction. (Do good and you will get good back. | If you want something--think and live like you already have it etc.) well, at least I live through these trains of thought.




Edit: I was on the wrong page and I have no time left to analyze the PP LOL oops.
Skip me guess for @brightflashes the person before me. 

*sigh*


----------



## brightflashes

@navi__x3

1. Totally conflict avoidant, but I value being correct over friendly - Ti/Fe, Ti stronger
2. Mild political views, slightly progressive and very in the middle. - Ne ... possibly Fi?
3. Easily gets lost in ideas. - Ne
4. Makes use of to-do lists, calendars etc. otherwise could not function successfully. - This could either be light J or high P and I'm going with the latter.
5. I believe in karma and the law of attraction. - hard to type this. Personal beliefs have so much personal character to them. This sounds very INF though, to me.

My first guess is INTP, second is INFP, third would be INFJ


- - - - - - - - - - - 

1. I approach my children with honesty & encourage critical thinking with them. It's important to me that they know the difference between reality and fantasy, but it's also important to me that their imagination is nurtured. 

2. I often find certain subjects and research them to death, trying to understand everything I can about them so that I can take them apart and put them back together in my mind. I have even learned languages for the purpose of learning more about whatever the subject is (Irish Gaelic so that I can read original Irish folklore).

3. I'm very literal and my sense of humor seems to miss a step sometimes when I'm not around people who I know well. 

4. I find it a juggling act to maintain my femininity and also be true to myself; there's dissonance between who I am and who I am expected to be.

5. I need a lot of "me" time and independence in a relationship without the other person thinking that it has anything to do with my feelings for them or desire to be with them. I'm just naturally distant. When I'm focused on my partner, though, I'm extremely intense.


----------



## Yenna

xNTP

1. Sometimes i not only not avoid conflict, but i cause it- because i believe that if something is wrong, you should point it out loud, otherwise you let others continue with their inappropriate behaviours, and the tension between you will at last become unbareble. I also want others to be direct with what they want from me.
2. I am clumsy af, because i'm completely detached from reality and my surroundings.
3. I'm stubborn, because i'm usually right.
4. I can be harsh or say something inappropriate and later regret it, because i'm often unaware that what i'm saying can be unpleasant to others. 
5. I'm so much more afraid of pain than of death, i often imagine that i'm very ill and that i suffer for a long time- it makes me depressed and turned-off from social life (well, it doesn't make such difference, because i'm not exactly a life of a party)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP

1. I usually have an exceptional tolerance for people and pain. I am able to endure a bit of hardship if I could envision the outcome to be positive. I know an opportunity when I see it. I can see the big picture of a situation. I can see the potential in people and what they are capable of doing. One might say that I am very patient unless I've been injured in an unjustifiable way to a point that it would be easy to cut off people from my life.
2. I love to talk about random things with my friends. Pick any topic and we will talk even if we know little about it. We would make it up as we go along.
3. I enjoy everything about multi-media. I like to dabble on animation, film-making, designing, etc. 
4. I had problems with authorities as a kid. No, I didn't break the laws or anything drastic as such. I just didn't like them very much. I still don't. I don't like to be told what not to do when I have nothing much to do in the first place. My life is a non-event. Is there anything more lower than a non-event where they could place me? Think about it. That's why it pisses me off.
5. At the end of the day, I just want to go home and do nothing.


----------



## goldthysanura

1. Ni
2. Se or Ne
3. Not sure if type-specific but that is cool 
4. Anti-structure, sounds P
5. You are an introvert

this is tough...you definitely sound I__P though overall, and probably I_FP.

1. I'm fascinated and disturbed by historical atrocities, industrial accidents, and the like. What went wrong? How were people impacted? How was the disaster the result of social and political conditions? How did it change things? Was there some kind of injustice involved in the causes of the disaster, or in how the fallout was dealt with in the aftermath?
2. I have a secret desire to become well-known in my community, but I hardly act at all on this because I'm shy (I spend a whole lot of time alone). I sometimes play around with the idea of attracting attention to myself, but don't often go very far with it--I think I'm afraid I would get out of control. 
3. I secretly have strong opinions about many things, but I don't often express them in daily life because I don't want to argue with people. So I express them online. But even when I do that I try to be diplomatic about how I do it. I like it when people try to reach a mutual understanding.
4. Sort of by the same token as #2, I secretly want to look really attractive, but have rarely made much of an effort to be. I used to rationalize this by telling myself it was shallow to care. But recently I started shaving my beard in a way that makes more sense, so maybe there's hope for me.
5. In the past I would always make myself the weak one in relationships, like I was asking someone to save me. But now I find I'm happier if I try to be at least strong enough for myself. It's a tricky balance, because if I try to be too strong and silent, it's kind of denying how I am. I'm sensitive and get sad or anxious easily, and can't lie about that for long. So what I'm trying to learn to do is to be strong for others while acknowledging my own suffering as well as the suffering of other people, relating to theirs through my own if it's possible.


----------



## ai.tran.75

goldthysanura said:


> 1. I'm fascinated and disturbed by historical atrocities, industrial accidents, and the like. What went wrong? How were people impacted? How was the disaster the result of social and political conditions? How did it change things? Was there some kind of injustice involved in the causes of the disaster, or in how the fallout was dealt with in the aftermath?
> 2. I have a secret desire to become well-known in my community, but I hardly act at all on this because I'm shy (I spend a whole lot of time alone). I sometimes play around with the idea of attracting attention to myself, but don't often go very far with it--I think I'm afraid I would get out of control.
> 3. I secretly have strong opinions about many things, but I don't often express them in daily life because I don't want to argue with people. So I express them online. But even when I do that I try to be diplomatic about how I do it. I like it when people try to reach a mutual understanding.
> 4. Sort of by the same token as #2, I secretly want to look really attractive, but have rarely made much of an effort to be. I used to rationalize this by telling myself it was shallow to care. But recently I started shaving my beard in a way that makes more sense, so maybe there's hope for me.
> 5. In the past I would always make myself the weak one in relationships, like I was asking someone to save me. But now I find I'm happier if I try to be at least strong enough for myself. It's a tricky balance, because if I try to be too strong and silent, it's kind of denying how I am. I'm sensitive and get sad or anxious easily, and can't lie about that for long. So what I'm trying to learn to do is to be strong for others while acknowledging my own suffering as well as the suffering of other people, relating to theirs through my own if it's possible.


1. The questioning is very Ne oriented - subject matter Si oriented 
2. Introversion 
3. Fi 
4. Fi since you are rationalizing with yourself about your personal image 
5. Si - fi 

Your post is heavily Fi- Si and the wordiness and explanation can only be from an Ne user 
Infp 
------------------
1. I rarely show anger or any sort of negative emotions and can control my temperament quite well - however i can never control my emotions if annoyed or agitated 
2. I don't care much for getting practical tasks done ( unless it's my job) I half ass through it 
3. I hate when people talk around the subject or try to bring up a conflict matter or criticize me in a polite manner - I prefer for things to be just straight up 
4. Routines - organization - talks of organization and hearing about it gives me migraines - hence I hired a house keeper and no it's not a waste of money - I don't have time to clean up - and yes fun is more important 
5. I play this game with my husband where we pick out a political or ethical topic from a box and roll a dice whoever gets even fight for the cause odd fight against it.


----------



## emLoOtGiIoCn

1. Having Ne or Ni somewhere.
2. Sounds like an introvert. Enjoy playing around with ideas, a intuitive for sure. ;D
3. Strong opinions but don't express them. Seemed concerned about people. Having strong Fi.
4. Want to look good but feel that it might be too shallow. Sounds like an intuitive thing.
5. Introverted intuitive feeler. 

INF_, I am not sure but I would guess INFP 

1. I love ideas ~(^o^)~. One of my favorite things to do with friends is to start the conversation with something random! I would ask "what if" questions. Sometimes I text things like ?gniod era woH. If they instantly get it and reply ?uoy tuob woH !taerG I will be super happy.
7. Wait, what was I saying? Oh look, a butterfly! (I'm extremely forgetful, I also do this as a joke).
134. People think they know me and just see me as the enthusiastic guy. They don't. I am not a stereotype; I'm a person. I'm not a flat character in a novel. I am like....a onion! I have layers upon layers to my personality, just when you think I can't surprise you anymore, I do. I definitely surprise friends because I can be super energetic at times, but extremely serious at other times. Still, I can be deeply philosophical, or emotional, or purposefully/non-purposefully ambiguous [ omit 3000 words], or weird, or bawdy... 
3931. I identify strongly with introverts despite how outgoing I am on the surface. Talking to a stranger when waiting in line? That's me!
Putting my phone away as soon as I get home? That's me! Saw a friend walking in the distance and going the other way? Also me!
5. My room is a mess... If you imagine my room right now...
No, not the one you are thinking of. Think of another one that's messier. Yeah, like that but put more clothes on the ground. Now you're getting warmer. No, that's too messy. Tone it down a bit. Yep, perfect, just like that. 
If I sound a bit crazy, good!


----------



## emLoOtGiIoCn

:laughing:Sorry ai.tran.75, I was replying to goldthysanura but took too long to write. :tongue:


----------



## ai.tran.75

emLoOtGiIoCn said:


> :laughing:Sorry ai.tran.75, I was replying to goldthysanura but took too long to write. :tongue:


Lol yeah I realize the similar analyzation 
Care to do mine ? 

For you obvious enfp - very Ne response with a hint of fi - I'll go into details if you want but highly doubt you need that  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

1. Intuition I guess.
2. Thinker. Drained by Fe.
3. Introvert. Detest invasive people.
4. It seems that you have a tertiary sensing.
5. Don't know. Both introverts and extraverts like that

I guess you are an INTP

Here's my five things. (Part 2, I got the feeling that maybe I alredy commented here, so I tried to make this one a little more different).

*1.* I have a cold war against mother nature. I wish nature couldn't limit us too much. I felt stressed by feeling very limited with what can I do and I don't. Sleep is a great example, as I wish not having the need to speep.
*2.* I would like to live in a big city. I don't like country lifestyle. Pretty much a city guy.
*3.* I feel easily bored at times. I wish I could be far more entertained. I remember I sometimes left things uncompleted because I lost the interest.
*4.* I have a globalistic mindset: I'm not exactly a patriot, nor I consider another culture inherently superior. If anything I wish I could live in a first world country but that's about it.
*5.* I'm not very attached to neither people nor objects if the experiences doesn't justify it. Neutral or bad experiences equals no attachment. Good experiences may have some, althought this is still pretty hard.


----------



## brightflashes

1. I have a cold war against mother nature. I wish nature couldn't limit us too much. I felt stressed by feeling very limited with what can I do and I don't. Sleep is a great example, as I wish not having the need to speep. - Very interesting. Sounds NT to me, Se related (low or high I can't really tell) Could be Te with efficiency. 
2. I would like to live in a big city. I don't like country lifestyle. Pretty much a city guy. - This sounds horrible to me (noise pollution, too much stimulation, high cost of living, too many people around) - I'd say E over I
3. I feel easily bored at times. I wish I could be far more entertained. I remember I sometimes left things uncompleted because I lost the interest. - Sounds P and maybe S
4. I have a globalistic mindset: I'm not exactly a patriot, nor I consider another culture inherently superior. If anything I wish I could live in a first world country but that's about it. - Te big picture 
5. I'm not very attached to neither people nor objects if the experiences doesn't justify it. Neutral or bad experiences equals no attachment. Good experiences may have some, althought this is still pretty hard. - Minimalism.
@ClownToy The Whiteface
Going with ESTP or ESTJ (which is a far cry from the one I suggested on the character thread - interesting)

- - - - - - - - 

1. I like to correct misinformation and argue to explore ideas. When I do either of these things, I have found that others seem to think I'm upset or pissed off about something. I have no clue why this is because I am actually having fun and, if anything, am amused or interested. (though misinformation dose sort of irk me)

2. I remember my dreams very vividly and I'm well versed in my "dream language" of symbols and this has created an uncanny ability to analyze my own dreams and the dreams of others. I do this so well that I started a business out of this in the early 2000s and it is still running now.

3. I like creative endeavor for creative endeavor's sake. I prefer to be in the background, though. Even if I'm a soloist on a CD or have published a short story, I'd rather do it under a pen name or anonymously.

4. I really love my relationship with my partner mostly because we can share quiet time together - be in the same room doing our own thing - without ever having to talk to each other or engage with each other. This is something I need in a relationship. In the past, I've found many people tend to appear needy or clingy to me but only because I'm so independent and caught up in my own world/head.

5. When I commit myself to a goal, I make it work. It doesn't matter what comes up - I get it done.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

brightflashes said:


> 1. I have a cold war against mother nature. I wish nature couldn't limit us too much. I felt stressed by feeling very limited with what can I do and I don't. Sleep is a great example, as I wish not having the need to speep. - Very interesting. Sounds NT to me, Se related (low or high I can't really tell) Could be Te with efficiency.
> 2. I would like to live in a big city. I don't like country lifestyle. Pretty much a city guy. - This sounds horrible to me (noise pollution, too much stimulation, high cost of living, too many people around) - I'd say E over I
> 3. I feel easily bored at times. I wish I could be far more entertained. I remember I sometimes left things uncompleted because I lost the interest. - Sounds P and maybe S
> 4. I have a globalistic mindset: I'm not exactly a patriot, nor I consider another culture inherently superior. If anything I wish I could live in a first world country but that's about it. - Te big picture
> 5. I'm not very attached to neither people nor objects if the experiences doesn't justify it. Neutral or bad experiences equals no attachment. Good experiences may have some, althought this is still pretty hard. - Minimalism.
> 
> @ClownToy The Whiteface
> Going with ESTP or ESTJ (which is a far cry from the one I suggested on the character thread - interesting)
> 
> - - - - - - - -
> 
> 1. I like to correct misinformation and argue to explore ideas. When I do either of these things, I have found that others seem to think I'm upset or pissed off about something. I have no clue why this is because I am actually having fun and, if anything, am amused or interested. (though misinformation dose sort of irk me)
> 
> 2. I remember my dreams very vividly and I'm well versed in my "dream language" of symbols and this has created an uncanny ability to analyze my own dreams and the dreams of others. I do this so well that I started a business out of this in the early 2000s and it is still running now.
> 
> 3. I like creative endeavor for creative endeavor's sake. I prefer to be in the background, though. Even if I'm a soloist on a CD or have published a short story, I'd rather do it under a pen name or anonymously.
> 
> 4. I really love my relationship with my partner mostly because we can share quiet time together - be in the same room doing our own thing - without ever having to talk to each other or engage with each other. This is something I need in a relationship. In the past, I've found many people tend to appear needy or clingy to me but only because I'm so independent and caught up in my own world/head.
> 
> 5. When I commit myself to a goal, I make it work. It doesn't matter what comes up - I get it done.


INTJ

1. When selecting topics for school essays and speeches I always try to find something off-beat within the subject that we're studying. For example, once when we had to give biographical presentations on famous people, I chose someone less known to speak on. Others were sharing about John Calvin, and Martin Luther. I chose the Korean pastor Son Yang Won.

2. I've started a YouTube channel called "World of Pie." My thought was I might go to different restaurants and such, sample pies, and give video reviews. I've been so busy with school, work, and family, though, that I have yet to actually start making said videos.

3. We have a family cat whose name is Star, however I most usually call him my baby. I'll say things to him like, "Now look who it is, it's my baaaby over dere." and, "Dere's my baby, he'd iike to go out. Dat's my baby, he'd like to go outside for a while."

4. While I was single, I always wanted to find the right person and get married. I always knew that I would have some kind of unique, special wedding. With a special theme or something like that. In time I married a woman from South Korea and our wedding was half in English and half in Korean and included a sand ceremony and a traditional Korean tea ceremony.

5. Some of my favorite tv shows are DC's Legends of Tomorrow, Star Trek the Next Generation, Hotel Hell, and Kitchen Nightmares.


----------



## Izazovnog

^^^I'm getting strong Ni-Te vibes. Plus you are indicating a lack of interest in how things are and more in what should be. Effectiveness is more important to you than ethics.
From that I'd say INTJ, maybe ENTJ.

1.) I have a very competitive nature - sometimes I live merely for the challenge of pursuing a goal. It is also a way that I can establish myself as a person. 
2.) I have moments of vanity. I like to create the perfect appearance, living style etc. and I get frustrated when I don't live up to that standard.
3.) Despite my sense of pride in my accomplishments, I hate to be praised for them. Only I have the right to be pleased with myself and I don't believe like other people would truly understand how I feel so therefore means very little to me.
4.) I like to be out late. I enjoy the thrill and taste of adventure that the night-time gives me. It's like living a lost cause.
5.) I'm not a narcissist (my father was one) but I do lack the ability sometimes to emphasise with other people. I might have asbergers but I have never been officially diagnosed so I cannot know for certain.


----------



## Izazovnog

@ClownToy The Whiteface ^^^I'm getting strong Ni-Te vibes. Plus you are indicating a lack of interest in how things are and more in what should be. Effectiveness is more important to you than ethics.
From that I'd say INTJ, maybe ENTJ.

1.) I have a very competitive nature - sometimes I live merely for the challenge of pursuing a goal. It is also a way that I can establish myself as a person. 
2.) I have moments of vanity. I like to create the perfect appearance, living style etc. and I get frustrated when I don't live up to that standard.
3.) Despite my sense of pride in my accomplishments, I hate to be praised for them. Only I have the right to be pleased with myself and I don't believe like other people would truly understand how I feel so therefore means very little to me.
4.) I like to be out late. I enjoy the thrill and taste of adventure that the night-time gives me. It's like living a lost cause.
5.) I'm not a narcissist (my father was one) but I do lack the ability sometimes to emphasise with other people. I might have asbergers but I have never been officially diagnosed so I cannot know for certain.


----------



## horrorbun

@Izazovnog
INTJ. Goal oriented, without the glory seeking.^

1) Daydreams about what life could be like if x-y-z went right and I ended up married to someone; only falls for emotionally unavailable types, or people I know never fit

2) A bit direct in methods when trying to help someone who is a blubbering mess ("STOP THAT, here's five solutions to your problem," and why everyone in the situation is a little bit wrong & right!)

3) Used to be a meme generator, but felt exhausted after I realized how none of it makes sense or matters (also the casual "giving up" meme culture I think fosters a negative behavior and thought pattern in people if they wallow in it for too long).

4) Spent childhood constantly as New Kid, so I tend to like beginnings and the initial grind almost more than social rewards to hang over other people. Will restart a video game when I get too comfortable, and try another path (has three Overwatch files, and numerous Skyrim characters for this reason).

5) Love people. Wary of people. Don't fit into community settings easily, until someone gets me to activate a conversation.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

1: xNFy
2: ESxy
3: Te probably.
4: Perceptive apparently
5: Ambivert tendencies.

ENFP, That's what I think about you.

Part 3: I tried to include another things besides what I said.

1: I get easily embarassed by my past. Under normal circumstances, I don't think about my past very often unless something triggers me to do it. Sometime I wish to erase some embarassing things.

2: Too distracted with my ideas. Sometimes I miss my things like pencils.

3: Ambivalent towards controlling something (I can enjoy control something, but only if I'm interested in the project itself), but outright detests being controlled.

4: Detests my college. I find hard to make habits unless I find it entertaining.

5: While I valuate people, there are not above my desires.


----------



## odetoanathema

ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> 1: xNFy
> 2: ESxy
> 3: Te probably.
> 4: Perceptive apparently
> 5: Ambivert tendencies.
> 
> ENFP, That's what I think about you.
> 
> Part 3: I tried to include another things besides what I said.
> 
> 1: I get easily embarassed by my past. Under normal circumstances, I don't think about my past very often unless something triggers me to do it. Sometime I wish to erase some embarassing things.
> 
> 2: Too distracted with my ideas. Sometimes I miss my things like pencils.
> 
> 3: Ambivalent towards controlling something (I can enjoy control something, but only if I'm interested in the project itself), but outright detests being controlled.
> 
> 4: Detests my college. I find hard to make habits unless I find it entertaining.
> 
> 5: While I valuate people, there are not above my desires.


Above is maybe ENTP or ENFP? 

Five facts:
-I'm very emotionally closed off 
-I love Steven universe
-I'm pretty good at arguing and I'm very interested in social justice and politics, but I don't usually talk about it in public (please don't fight me) 
-I'm trying to teach myself piano, I love to sing but I suck at it, I draw everyday, play bass
-I'm not into dating but in general I'm drawn to ENFJs, INFJs, ENFPs, ISTPs, ENTPs, and ISFJs


----------



## ai.tran.75

ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> 1: xNFy
> 2: ESxy
> 3: Te probably.
> 4: Perceptive apparently
> 5: Ambivert tendencies.
> 
> ENFP, That's what I think about you.
> 
> Part 3: I tried to include another things besides what I said.
> 
> 1: I get easily embarassed by my past. Under normal circumstances, I don't think about my past very often unless something triggers me to do it. Sometime I wish to erase some embarassing things.
> 
> 2: Too distracted with my ideas. Sometimes I miss my things like pencils.
> 
> 3: Ambivalent towards controlling something (I can enjoy control something, but only if I'm interested in the project itself), but outright detests being controlled.
> 
> 4: Detests my college. I find hard to make habits unless I find it entertaining.
> 
> 5: While I valuate people, there are not above my desires.


1. Si in an inferior position 
2. Haha Ne- naming impersonal object
3. Perceiving 
4.pe dom 
5. Ti-fe 

Entp according to these 5 facts 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sannejamila

odetoanathema said:


> ClownToy The Whiteface said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1: xNFy
> 2: ESxy
> 3: Te probably.
> 4: Perceptive apparently
> 5: Ambivert tendencies.
> 
> ENFP, That's what I think about you.
> 
> Part 3: I tried to include another things besides what I said.
> 
> 1: I get easily embarassed by my past. Under normal circumstances, I don't think about my past very often unless something triggers me to do it. Sometime I wish to erase some embarassing things.
> 
> 2: Too distracted with my ideas. Sometimes I miss my things like pencils.
> 
> 3: Ambivalent towards controlling something (I can enjoy control something, but only if I'm interested in the project itself), but outright detests being controlled.
> 
> 4: Detests my college. I find hard to make habits unless I find it entertaining.
> 
> 5: While I valuate people, there are not above my desires.
> 
> 
> 
> Above is maybe ENTP or ENFP?
> 
> Five facts:
> -I'm very emotionally closed off
> -I love Steven universe
> -I'm pretty good at arguing and I'm very interested in social justice and politics, but I don't usually talk about it in public (please don't fight me)
> -I'm trying to teach myself piano, I love to sing but I suck at it, I draw everyday, play bass
> -I'm not into dating but in general I'm drawn to ENFJs, INFJs, ENFPs, ISTPs, ENTPs, and ISFJs
Click to expand...

1. Ti 
2. Not type related 
3. Introvert 
4. Not type related 
5. Not type related 

IxTP

1. I'm really impatient, and I want people to get to their point instead of just babbling about nothing.
2. I need a lot of time to relax and be by myself, but I'm not socially awkward and I'm not afraid of talking to other people.
3. I suck at every sport I've tried, I can't do anything with my hands, but I'm great at working with ideas, theory and math.
4. I always take the lead in a group project and I want everything to be done the way I want it to.
5. I'm sensitive, but I rarely let it show to anyone but my closest friends.


----------



## a peach

@sannejamila 1. Te, perhaps? Or could also be Ni or inferior Ne!
2. Introvert. I sense a lack of Fe, definitely feeling you're a Te/Fi user of some sort.
3. Low or non-existent Se?
4. Te or Fe.
5. Fi.

Guessing you are a IXTJ. Leaning towards you being Si based on how you write.


1. I have a lot of feelings;; easily can cry and wants to tell people I love them, very touchy-feely.
2. Will not stop to touch something if it looks like it might feel good.
3. May spend too long trying to make cats outside feel comfortable enough to approach me.
4. When younger, used to believe that strangers could read my mind, and would yell/sing loudly internally.
5. Laughs when nervous, scared or when someone is caught and getting in trouble.

God these are so random LOL sorry;;;;;


----------



## Jeffrei

music box said:


> @sannejamila 1. Te, perhaps? Or could also be Ni or inferior Ne!
> 2. Introvert. I sense a lack of Fe, definitely feeling you're a Te/Fi user of some sort.
> 3. Low or non-existent Se?
> 4. Te or Fe.
> 5. Fi.
> 
> Guessing you are a IXTJ. Leaning towards you being Si based on how you write.
> 
> 
> 1. I have a lot of feelings;; easily can cry and wants to tell people I love them, very touchy-feely.
> 2. Will not stop to touch something if it looks like it might feel good.
> 3. May spend too long trying to make cats outside feel comfortable enough to approach me.
> 4. When younger, used to believe that strangers could read my mind, and would yell/sing loudly internally.
> 5. Laughs when nervous, scared or when someone is caught and getting in trouble.
> 
> God these are so random LOL sorry;;;;;


1. Such a thinker (jk jk you are a feeler)
2. ?
3. You are giving off some IxFP vibes.
4. Heh, ditto. I'm not sure if it's type related though.
5. Hmm... sound's like another INFP I know.

I'd guess that you are an INFP. It is a good fit... for you. (Studio C reference, anyone?)


1. I tend to put other people's desires above my own. For example, if someone has their heart set on a restaurant that I don't like I'll quietly go along with it and find something I am ok with eating. However, when it comes to needs I think I'm pretty good at balancing who's get put first... eh... who am I kidding? Their's would probably be first then too.

2. Here is an easy one. I've done the math, and on the average week I spend three hours away from home (amongst people). Needless to say I now question my extroversion.

3. I can feel other's emotions. It's kind of weird. What's weirder is I can also detach from emotions (mine and others) when I need too (I have what I call the nothing box (from what I hear all guys have them)). Of course it could just be that I have fairly balanced F and T.

4. The platform is bae! However, it is also an acquired taste. It took me roughly six years to get used to public speaking. Now that I view it as an opportunity to bless/inform/help/bring joy to other people it's a lot more enjoyable.

5. I'm not sure if this has anything to do with anything... but the dress was blue and black.


----------



## sannejamila

Jonneh said:


> music box said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sannejamila 1. Te, perhaps? Or could also be Ni or inferior Ne!
> 2. Introvert. I sense a lack of Fe, definitely feeling you're a Te/Fi user of some sort.
> 3. Low or non-existent Se?
> 4. Te or Fe.
> 5. Fi.
> 
> Guessing you are a IXTJ. Leaning towards you being Si based on how you write.
> 
> 
> 1. I have a lot of feelings;; easily can cry and wants to tell people I love them, very touchy-feely.
> 2. Will not stop to touch something if it looks like it might feel good.
> 3. May spend too long trying to make cats outside feel comfortable enough to approach me.
> 4. When younger, used to believe that strangers could read my mind, and would yell/sing loudly internally.
> 5. Laughs when nervous, scared or when someone is caught and getting in trouble.
> 
> God these are so random LOL sorry;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Such a thinker (jk jk you are a feeler)
> 2. ?
> 3. You are giving off some IxFP vibes.
> 4. Heh, ditto. I'm not sure if it's type related though.
> 5. Hmm... sound's like another INFP I know.
> 
> I'd guess that you are an INFP. It is a good fit... for you. (Studio C reference, anyone?)
> 
> 
> 1. I tend to put other people's desires above my own. For example, if someone has their heart set on a restaurant that I don't like I'll quietly go along with it and find something I am ok with eating. However, when it comes to needs I think I'm pretty good at balancing who's get put first... eh... who am I kidding? Their's would probably be first then too.
> 
> 2. Here is an easy one. I've done the math, and on the average week I spend three hours away from home (amongst people). Needless to say I now question my extroversion.
> 
> 3. I can feel other's emotions. It's kind of weird. What's weirder is I can also detach from emotions (mine and others) when I need too (I have what I call the nothing box (from what I hear all guys have them)). Of course it could just be that I have fairly balanced F and T.
> 
> 4. The platform is bae! However, it is also an acquired taste. It took me roughly six years to get used to public speaking. Now that I view it as an opportunity to bless/inform/help/bring joy to other people it's a lot more enjoyable.
> 
> 5. I'm not sure if this has anything to do with anything... but the dress was blue and black.
Click to expand...

1. Fe
2. Introvert 
3. Fe aux Ti tertiary 
4. Not type related 
5. Lol

IXFJ

- My mother describes me as a person who observes a lot and takes in a lot of information, but says little.
- I'm really stubborn and hate it when things don't go where I expect them to go.
- I often change my personality. If my thoughts on what the ideal person is changes, my personality will also change to fit that ideal.
- I easily notice if a person is no good by just taking one look at them, which causes me to judge people really fast.
- I will either master something, or not even bother to try.


----------



## Retrospectacles

sannejamila said:


> 1. Fe
> 2. Introvert
> 3. Fe aux Ti tertiary
> 4. Not type related
> 5. Lol
> 
> IXFJ
> 
> - My mother describes me as a person who observes a lot and takes in a lot of information, but says little.
> - I'm really stubborn and hate it when things don't go where I expect them to go.
> - I often change my personality. If my thoughts on what the ideal person is changes, my personality will also change to fit that ideal.
> - I easily notice if a person is no good by just taking one look at them, which causes me to judge people really fast.
> - I will either master something, or not even bother to try.


1. Hmm... You sound introverted, as well as very reflective, which is a lovely quality.
2. Sounds very J/Te to me.
3. Huh. I'm going with Ne.
4. Fast-judging... Hmm... I'm thinking low-priority Te.
5. Interesting...
I'm going with INFP because you sound introverted, prospective, poralized/assured in value (high Fi), and quick-judging/specific in expectations (Te). 

--Since I was a young child, I have been obsessed with making lists. There's something comforting about it to me. I use them to document every book/show I see etc, remember every new piece of info I learn, rank all of my favorite things, and list things I want and hope to do.
--I love every kind of dog! I have probably memorized over 200 dog breeds despite having a horrible memory.
--I play games in my head all the time because I have a really hard time just doing whatever's in front of me.
--I love writing poetry, mostly based around existentialist themes, desire, and imagery.
--I never get angry. I don't think it's possible for me to get passionately angry. I get irritated, sure, but that out-of-control, yelly, insulting thing? That's never happened to me. I don't think I've ever directly insulted a person, even.


----------



## Jeffrei

Retrospectacles said:


> 1. Hmm... You sound introverted, as well as very reflective, which is a lovely quality.
> 2. Sounds very J/Te to me.
> 3. Huh. I'm going with Ne.
> 4. Fast-judging... Hmm... I'm thinking low-priority Te.
> 5. Interesting...
> I'm going with INFP because you sound introverted, prospective, poralized/assured in value (high Fi), and quick-judging/specific in expectations (Te).
> 
> --Since I was a young child, I have been obsessed with making lists. There's something comforting about it to me. I use them to document every book/show I see etc, remember every new piece of info I learn, rank all of my favorite things, and list things I want and hope to do.
> --I love every kind of dog! I have probably memorized over 200 dog breeds despite having a horrible memory.
> --I play games in my head all the time because I have a really hard time just doing whatever's in front of me.
> --I love writing poetry, mostly based around existentialist themes, desire, and imagery.
> --I never get angry. I don't think it's possible for me to get passionately angry. I get irritated, sure, but that out-of-control, yelly, insulting thing? That's never happened to me. I don't think I've ever directly insulted a person, even.


1. Sounds like a J
2. Oh gosh that's a lot! Hmm... maybe T?
3. Maybe I
4. Possibly N
5. Also possibly T

I am pretty sure of your INxJness, but I'm not sure about F/T. I'm leaning towards T, but I don't think I have enough to go off of.


1. I just recently created a whole fictional world inside of my head based off of a flowery plate I was eyeballing during breakfast. I might write a book about it later.

2. A video game needs two things to keep my interest. Challenge, and a good story. If it has a really good story though I am willing to forgive easy/bad gameplay.

3. I've been told I have a head for math, but I just can't remember or even keep track of all of the steps to solve "problems." Well... that and I have a tendancy to not write my work down.

4. I often wonder why people don't talk out their problems. I legit find myself telling people, "just tell them how you feel, and work through it together."

5. I like to use comedy to connect with people. When you are making a joke people tend to be more open to what you are saying, and everyone appreciates good humor.


----------



## TITO

Jonneh said:


> 1. Sounds like a J
> 2. Oh gosh that's a lot! Hmm... maybe T?
> 3. Maybe I
> 4. Possibly N
> 5. Also possibly T
> 
> I am pretty sure of your INxJness, but I'm not sure about F/T. I'm leaning towards T, but I don't think I have enough to go off of.
> 
> 
> 1. I just recently created a whole fictional world inside of my head based off of a flowery plate I was eyeballing during breakfast. I might write a book about it later.
> 
> 2. A video game needs two things to keep my interest. Challenge, and a good story. If it has a really good story though I am willing to forgive easy/bad gameplay.
> 
> 3. I've been told I have a head for math, but I just can't remember or even keep track of all of the steps to solve "problems." Well... that and I have a tendancy to not write my work down.
> 
> 4. I often wonder why people don't talk out their problems. I legit find myself telling people, "just tell them how you feel, and work through it together."
> 
> 5. I like to use comedy to connect with people. When you are making a joke people tend to be more open to what you are saying, and everyone appreciates good humor.


ENXP (I think that tends more to T than to F)


1. I do not like superficial things, I like practical things and they bring long-term results;

2. I love dogs;

3. My favorite movies are those that contain the balance between a good plot and the action scenes;

4. I often avoid asking for help from others, I like to seek solutions to my problems on my own;

5. I have a very good memory and I learn easy.


----------



## JuneBud

Guessing ISTJ. 

1. I'm very spiritual, believing in past lives and so on. I'm very mystical and say a lot of wise things. I'm very mature for my age.
2. I feel very different from others, like an alien. I hope I can meet people more like me
3. My mind is in fictional worlds too much, but I still feel like I have a deeper purpose in life, despite not knowing what it is. 
4. My writing moves people. 
5. I am very forgiving. Buddha and Mandela are my role models


----------



## sannejamila

gravityfalls3 said:


> Guessing ISTJ.
> 
> 1. I'm very spiritual, believing in past lives and so on. I'm very mystical and say a lot of wise things. I'm very mature for my age.
> 2. I feel very different from others, like an alien. I hope I can meet people more like me
> 3. My mind is in fictional worlds too much, but I still feel like I have a deeper purpose in life, despite not knowing what it is.
> 4. My writing moves people.
> 5. I am very forgiving. Buddha and Mandela are my role models


1. N
2. Typical of Fi, but could be every type
3. Fi-Ne
4. Fi
5. F

INFP 

1. I am very direct and honest, I always tell it like it is.
2. I'm really mature for my age, and I've always cared more about learning and understanding things over having fun or play.
3. I get really uncomfortable when I'm in a group where I don't know the most of the people, and I'm really needy of my alone time, but I also need to socialise sometimes.
4. I can be really apathetic at times, especially when I'm stressed out. When I was little I got counselling for my anger and apathy issues, which made me more agreeable and sympathetic when growing up.
5. I'm very reflective and introspective, and seek understanding about myself and how the things around me work.


----------



## MercurialLife

my guess is INTP. 
1. i am indecisive af, even writing these is a burden cause i don't know which things about myself to talk about lol
2. i'm 50-50 i can be serious but i also can be hyper and fun
3. i overthink a lot 
4. i love to smile and i'm friendly
5. i love learning. i constantly learn new things.


----------



## Fawny

1. Perceiving for sure, probably Ne
2. Hmm.. still thinking Ne. Viewing different sides to oneself and seeing the possibilities within you is quite Ne
3. INxx
4. F
5. I suppose that suggests openness to experience, or O in the Big 5, which correlates with intuition

Going to guess INFP, though ENFP could also work

1. Sometimes I feel like my brain makes alternative connections so fast that anything I say or do or even think contradicts itself or incorporates another concept and therefore needs to be revised, which leads to other people just assuming I'm an indecisive weirdo who rambles a lot
2. I've been labelled the "mom" friend or the go-to person for advice, probably because I'm less inclined to jump into things and spend a lot of time reflecting and attempting to figure out why certain things happen
3. I need to feel a sense of coherence in my life, purpose and grander meaning is very important to me
4. I feel kind of cut-off from society, like perhaps I'm not useful enough or "defective" in some way compared to my peers
5. I care a lot about my friends, but hanging out with them makes me very anxious so I choose to stay in often


----------



## nep2une

Lack of focus/decisiveness (at least when it comes to that topic), get told you should write books, get distracted by possibilities, doing volunteer work, prize believing in something over doing something for money (I mean, I guess a lot of people would say the same thing), not too awfully outwardly expressive... (from what you say), like quiet? (are you one of those types of people who tends towards "sensory overwhelm"?)... are you an INFP?

1. I have a bad habit of overusing words like "seems", "probably", "likely", etc... In other words, instead of saying something simply is (ex. It's a good thing vs it's probably a good thing), I usually speak in degrees (greys versus blacks and whites). 

2. Maybe in contrast to number one, my thinking is more black and white now than it used to be.

3. The idea of doing only one thing my entire life sounds unpleasant to me. 

4. I prefer knowing what I'm getting myself into rather than diving in headfirst. 

5. I've watched a David Lynch film before and liked it.


----------



## Retrospectacles

neptune_faced said:


> Lack of focus/decisiveness (at least when it comes to that topic), get told you should write books, get distracted by possibilities, doing volunteer work, prize believing in something over doing something for money (I mean, I guess a lot of people would say the same thing), not too awfully outwardly expressive... (from what you say), like quiet? (are you one of those types of people who tends towards "sensory overwhelm"?)... are you an INFP?
> 
> 1. I have a bad habit of overusing words like "seems", "probably", "likely", etc... In other words, instead of saying something simply is (ex. It's a good thing vs it's probably a good thing), I usually speak in degrees (greys versus blacks and whites).
> 
> 2. Maybe in contrast to number one, my thinking is more black and white now than it used to be.
> 
> 3. The idea of doing only one thing my entire life sounds unpleasant to me.
> 
> 4. I prefer knowing what I'm getting myself into rather than diving in headfirst.
> 
> 5. I've watched a David Lynch film before and liked it.


Sorry to be on here so much. I just really love typing people, haha. Here goes:
1. Honestly, I can't do much as far as typing with that fact, but the fact that you selected that as a fact and identified that as a bad habit points towards T to me. And your phrasing appears rather Ti. 
2. This is going to sound kinda backwards but when people make comments like that, it usually means they are high in Se but growing older. I have a theory that all people increase heavily in Si with age. 
3. Sounds SP to me.
4. Possibly Ti or J, but I'm leaning Ti.
5. That usually means one of two things (big assumption here though as I've only seen Twin Peaks):
a. That you are an intuitive with interest in the complexity/meaning behind Lynch's works 
b. That you are high in Se and enjoy Lynch's works due to the combination of thrill +aesthetic
c. Both! Because "both" should always be an option.
Anyway, putting all that into consideration...you strike me as ISTP. The Ti and Se are popping up a lot. Hope this was fun/helpful! :smile:

My facts:
1. I feel like a vampire because I am a really big fan of darkness (not an an "emo" way but rather a "night owl" way), quietness, and the cold. I actually have heat intolerance, so if I stay outside a long time I will grow really lazy and faint. My ideal temperature is probably about 55 degrees outside, 65 degrees indoors. 
2. I have been making internet friends since I got into game-making (amateur programming) when I was about 7/8 years old. So I actually have internet friends that I have grown up with from childhood to adulthood. Oddly enough though, I am a dog training fanatic for the same reason I was initially attracted to programming. I love combining small, precise steps to produce an exact result.
3. A list of careers I wanted to have until the age of 10 (in chronological order): firefighter--4yrs (haha), dog breeder--5yrs, dog trainer--6yrs, personal translator--7yrs, game designer--8yrs, author--9yrs, lawyer--10yrs. Yuuup... I changed my mind a lot as a kid.
4. I got into the gifted program when I was 6 years old, mostly due to my talent for English (my math/science skills were never anything special). I was a great reader, with a 9th-grade level reading level in 2nd grade. I had been writing books from a very young age, and now I enjoy writing short stories and poetry. 
5. My favorite book ever is Ender's Game.
Also, sorry if this entire post came off as braggy... It's unintentional and really annoys me, haha.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Retrospectacles said:


> Sorry to be on here so much. I just really love typing people, haha. Here goes:
> 1. Honestly, I can't do much as far as typing with that fact, but the fact that you selected that as a fact and identified that as a bad habit points towards T to me. And your phrasing appears rather Ti.
> 2. This is going to sound kinda backwards but when people make comments like that, it usually means they are high in Se but growing older. I have a theory that all people increase heavily in Si with age.
> 3. Sounds SP to me.
> 4. Possibly Ti or J, but I'm leaning Ti.
> 5. That usually means one of two things (big assumption here though as I've only seen Twin Peaks):
> a. That you are an intuitive with interest in the complexity/meaning behind Lynch's works
> b. That you are high in Se and enjoy Lynch's works due to the combination of thrill +aesthetic
> c. Both! Because "both" should always be an option.
> Anyway, putting all that into consideration...you strike me as ISTP. The Ti and Se are popping up a lot. Hope this was fun/helpful! :smile:
> 
> My facts:
> 1. I feel like a vampire because I am a really big fan of darkness (not an an "emo" way but rather a "night owl" way), quietness, and the cold. I actually have heat intolerance, so if I stay outside a long time I will grow really lazy and faint. My ideal temperature is probably about 55 degrees outside, 65 degrees indoors.
> 2. I have been making internet friends since I got into game-making (amateur programming) when I was about 7/8 years old. So I actually have internet friends that I have grown up with from childhood to adulthood. Oddly enough though, I am a dog training fanatic for the same reason I was initially attracted to programming. I love combining small, precise steps to produce an exact result.
> 3. A list of careers I wanted to have until the age of 10 (in chronological order): firefighter--4yrs (haha), dog breeder--5yrs, dog trainer--6yrs, personal translator--7yrs, game designer--8yrs, author--9yrs, lawyer--10yrs. Yuuup... I changed my mind a lot as a kid.
> 4. I got into the gifted program when I was 6 years old, mostly due to my talent for English (my math/science skills were never anything special). I was a great reader, with a 9th-grade level reading level in 2nd grade. I had been writing books from a very young age, and now I enjoy writing short stories and poetry.
> 5. My favorite book ever is Ender's Game.
> Also, sorry if this entire post came off as braggy... It's unintentional and really annoys me, haha.


1. Not type related but maybe pointing to a 4 influence with Si in your stacking with the focus on how senations affect your body.

2. Precise steps seems STish but mostly T in general. The rest isnt type related.

3. Ne in your stacking with all the possibility seeking and idea hopping.

4. Not type related but so far you seem Si/Ne or Ne/Si overalll. 

5. I can see Enders game appealing to those on the Fi/Te axis so xxFP or xxTJ. 

Overall ISTJ or INFP with a 45x tritype based on the questionnaire. 

1. I have always had a love of science due to the ideas and what ifs and the "expansion" of it so to speak plus its fun and I love figuring out the "universe" based on my own theories and observations.

2. I am a chatter box in general and I can talk for a gold medal as my family and friends all say :happy: outalking everyone else with lots of ideas,questions and what ifs lol as well as gossip and shit stirring . 

3. I am a bit of a doormat as I dont like conflict and will try to please people to prevent a conflict. 

4. I am often called the IRL version of Chandler Bing from Friends. Ive aslo been compared to Wilders Wonka. 

5. I have a very pragmatic and unemotional world view inside my head but on the outside I am warm and friendly and amiable.


----------



## Turi

Cat Brainz said:


> 1. I have always had a love of science due to the ideas and what ifs and the "expansion" of it so to speak plus its fun and I love figuring out the "universe" based on my own theories and observations.
> 
> 2. I am a chatter box in general and I can talk for a gold medal as my family and friends all say :happy: outalking everyone else with lots of ideas,questions and what ifs lol as well as gossip and shit stirring .
> 
> 3. I am a bit of a doormat as I dont like conflict and will try to please people to prevent a conflict.
> 
> 4. I am often called the IRL version of Chandler Bing from Friends. Ive aslo been compared to Wilders Wonka.
> 
> 5. I have a very pragmatic and unemotional world view inside my head but on the outside I am warm and friendly and amiable.


1 - science nerd, "what ifs" - xNTP

2 - extraverted, shit-stirrer = troll = ENTP

3 - Fe wimp

4 - XXXX

5 - way more Fe than me

Guess at ENTP because Fe + science nerd = ENTP




1 - I can't do small talk or chit chat and am terrible at building rapport. This is a terrible trait to have as a salesperson.


2 - I can be very forgetful and if I don't write a list and get distracted along the way, I can walk into a shop 5 minutes away from my house and legitimately forget why I'm there, and wind up buying more mill when we needed something else.


3 - I see faces and images in the dark all the time, and also in smoke, shadows, fog, clouds etc. Constant images, a lot of times faces, sometimes kinda demonic.


4 - I can't remember much of my childhood and I don't understand why because nothing traumatic happened. Asides from seeing my Mum with way too many boiz (separate occasions). I really can't remember much up until when I was about 18-20 or so. I have to really try hard to remember any details from back then outside of general "life lesson" sort of shit which I seem to remember.


5 - I sometimes get choked up watching shows, Sense8 almost had me in tears. I'm a fully grown man. I'm positive I feel more on the inside than my esfj wife sometimes, but she actually does cry at some shows and that makes it hard for me to laugh because for some reason other peoples emotions make me want to laugh. 
This goes for sadness. Anger. Overt happiness. Everything. I find everyones strong emotions hilarious and have to hold back the lulz and grind my teeth to keep it in. :/
I don't actually find it funny. It's a natural reaction.


----------



## Yenna

Turi said:


> 1 - I can't do small talk or chit chat and am terrible at building rapport. This is a terrible trait to have as a salesperson.
> 
> 
> 2 - I can be very forgetful and if I don't write a list and get distracted along the way, I can walk into a shop 5 minutes away from my house and legitimately forget why I'm there, and wind up buying more mill when we needed something else.
> 
> 
> 3 - I see faces and images in the dark all the time, and also in smoke, shadows, fog, clouds etc. Constant images, a lot of times faces, sometimes kinda demonic.
> 
> 
> 4 - I can't remember much of my childhood and I don't understand why because nothing traumatic happened. Asides from seeing my Mum with way too many boiz (separate occasions). I really can't remember much up until when I was about 18-20 or so. I have to really try hard to remember any details from back then outside of general "life lesson" sort of shit which I seem to remember.
> 
> 
> 5 - I sometimes get choked up watching shows, Sense8 almost had me in tears. I'm a fully grown man. I'm positive I feel more on the inside than my esfj wife sometimes, but she actually does cry at some shows and that makes it hard for me to laugh because for some reason other peoples emotions make me want to laugh.
> This goes for sadness. Anger. Overt happiness. Everything. I find everyones strong emotions hilarious and have to hold back the lulz and grind my teeth to keep it in. :/
> I don't actually find it funny. It's a natural reaction.


1. INxx. Weak Si.
2. Ne/Si
3. i'm not sure if it's type related, sounds like unhealthy Ni/Se
4. weak Si.
5. Maybe Fi.
INxx. 

1. I argue not for the sake of the discussion, but to prove I'm right. I can't just sit still when someone's talking bullshit, although, i don't like arguing, i quickly become tired when i have to repeat myself 100 times because my interlocutor doesn't seem to understand.
2. People complain that i'm teasing, bossy, too direct, detached from reality, "in my own world".
3. I have an impression that i already mentioned those characteristics before, but i'm not sure. My memory is quite weak, when it comes to details.
4. My favorite band is Arctic Monkeys- i admire everything about them- imaginative, dream-like lyrics, music, eccentric style, resembling members of the Italian Mafia, vibe.
5. When asked about something, i usually answer starting by "it depends.." and consider many contradicting cases, before i come to a conclusion which is usually synthesis of all those cases. Or, if it's impossible to create a synthesis, i just stick to "it depends" XD


----------



## Wisteria

Yenna said:


> 1. I argue not for the sake of the discussion, but to prove I'm right. I can't just sit still when someone's talking bullshit, although, i don't like arguing, i quickly become tired when i have to repeat myself 100 times because my interlocutor doesn't seem to understand.
> T/F dom type? Probably not Ne, as they would probably debate for the sake of getting a different perspective/viewpoint to speculate possibilities
> 
> 2. People complain that i'm teasing, bossy, too direct, detached from reality, "in my own world".
> Probably an NJ
> 
> 3. I have an impression that i already mentioned those characteristics before, but i'm not sure. My memory is quite weak, when it comes to details.
> Nothing but if we're going with mbti, then probably not sensing
> 
> 4. My favorite band is Arctic Monkeys- i admire everything about them- imaginative, dream-like lyrics, music, eccentric style, resembling members of the Italian Mafia, vibe.
> Arctic Monkeys give me an SFP vibe, but I don't know
> 
> 5. When asked about something, i usually answer starting by "it depends.." and consider many contradicting cases, before i come to a conclusion which is usually synthesis of all those cases. Or, if it's impossible to create a synthesis, i just stick to "it depends" XD
> I don't know.
> 
> maybe NFJ?


1. I love experiencing small pleasures. If you have seen the film Amelie then maybe you know what I mean by these small pleasures. sensory experiences that seem small and insignificant but are actually really pleasurable/comforting. like the smell of coffee, drinking something hot in cold weather, falling asleep to rain, etc.
2. Art is an interest of mine because I enjoy aesthetics and beauty. It can be created to emotionally impact the viewer, but I am more interested in how it relates to the artist, what was going through their minds when they created it, or how I relate to it personally.
3. I enjoy reading because it feels like exercise to the mind, just as sport does to the body. 
4. I prefer one to one conversation. Group conversation really drains me because it's shallow and people get excluded.
5. My favourite sport is swimming, because first off you don't sweat, but I can still feel my muscles working. I like the sensation of it, how it takes strength to move in the water, the quiet, the sense of flow, etc.


----------



## Yenna

Wisteria said:


> 1. I love experiencing small pleasures. If you have seen the film Amelie then maybe you know what I mean by these small pleasures. sensory experiences that seem small and insignificant but are actually really pleasurable/comforting. like the smell of coffee, drinking something hot in cold weather, falling asleep to rain, etc.
> 2. Art is an interest of mine because I enjoy aesthetics and beauty. It can be created to emotionally impact the viewer, but I am more interested in how it relates to the artist, what was going through their minds when they created it, or how I relate to it personally.
> 3. I enjoy reading because it feels like exercise to the mind, just as sport does to the body.
> 4. I prefer one to one conversation. Group conversation really drains me because it's shallow and people get excluded.
> 5. My favourite sport is swimming, because first off you don't sweat, but I can still feel my muscles working. I like the sensation of it, how it takes strength to move in the water, the quiet, the sense of flow, etc.


Arctic Monkeys has Ni+Fi vibe in my opinion.
1. Se
2. SeFi
3. not type releated
4. Introvert.
5. Se.

xSFP

1. I enjoy interpreting the meanings behind the pieces of art, i don't really like f.e. landscapes- i mean, they can be aesthetic, but they don't fascinate me.
2. I consider freedom/independence as one of the most important things in life.
3. I can easily rhyme and create short stupid rhymed "poems".
4. I know it's a cliche, but i would consider a black cat to be my spirit animal (if there was such thing like "spirit animals")
5. Achieving my life goal is, i think, most important than keeping a relationship or starting a family.


----------



## Jeffrei

neptune_faced said:


> Lack of focus/decisiveness (at least when it comes to that topic), get told you should write books, get distracted by possibilities, doing volunteer work, prize believing in something over doing something for money (I mean, I guess a lot of people would say the same thing), not too awfully outwardly expressive... (from what you say), like quiet? (are you one of those types of people who tends towards "sensory overwhelm"?)... are you an INFP?


Um... maybe I sound like one when I'm sleep deprived? I suppose I shouldn't rule anything out at this point.




Yenna said:


> Arctic Monkeys has Ni+Fi vibe in my opinion.
> 1. Se
> 2. SeFi
> 3. not type releated
> 4. Introvert.
> 5. Se.
> 
> xSFP
> 
> 1. I enjoy interpreting the meanings behind the pieces of art, i don't really like f.e. landscapes- i mean, they can be aesthetic, but they don't fascinate me.
> 2. I consider freedom/independence as one of the most important things in life.
> 3. I can easily rhyme and create short stupid rhymed "poems".
> 4. I know it's a cliche, but i would consider a black cat to be my spirit animal (if there was such thing like "spirit animals")
> 5. Achieving my life goal is, i think, most important than keeping a relationship or starting a family.


1. Sounds N
2. Eh... strikes me as TJ, but that is a wild guess.
3. I have no idea what that would be. I do have an ENFP sis who does that though.
4. You don't believe in spirit animals? *gasp* (just kidding!) gives me an ENT vibe.
5. Ah, that's a TJ.

I'd guess ENTJ. It feels like a really bad guess though so I wouldn't put much stock in it.




Crap... I have to do one now. XD

1. I don't like listening to random music or music that tends to be negative. If I buy music it is going to be uplifting, communicate something I believe in, or have fond memories attached to it.

2. My friends joke about me needing a "speech auditor." Apperently I'm not as socially knowledgeable as I thought I was. 

3. I'm proud of myself because I found a way to connect all of my fictional worlds (via window into another dimension (that only a select few characters can pass through (because of DNA alterations that were made when they were created (long story))) so whenever I want to include a fav character I can. 

4. Umm... what else?... ah! One thing that I hate is when people use "how are you?" as a greating. Don't ask if you don't actually want to know!

5. I don't know if I said this one or not, but I like asking people for their opinions on controversial topics. It's really cool to hear their insights and perspectives.


----------



## Turi

Jonneh said:


> Um... maybe I sound like one when I'm sleep deprived? I suppose I shouldn't rule anything out at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sounds N
> 2. Eh... strikes me as TJ, but that is a wild guess.
> 3. I have no idea what that would be. I do have an ENFP sis who does that though.
> 4. You don't believe in spirit animals? *gasp* (just kidding!) gives me an ENT vibe.
> 5. Ah, that's a TJ.
> 
> I'd guess ENTJ. It feels like a really bad guess though so I wouldn't put much stock in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap... I have to do one now. XD
> 
> 1. I don't like listening to random music or music that tends to be negative. If I buy music it is going to be uplifting, communicate something I believe in, or have fond memories attached to it.
> 
> 2. My friends joke about me needing a "speech auditor." Apperently I'm not as socially knowledgeable as I thought I was.
> 
> 3. I'm proud of myself because I found a way to connect all of my fictional worlds (via window into another dimension (that only a select few characters can pass through (because of DNA alterations that were made when they were created (long story))) so whenever I want to include a fav character I can.
> 
> 4. Umm... what else?... ah! One thing that I hate is when people use "how are you?" as a greating. Don't ask if you don't actually want to know!
> 
> 5. I don't know if I said this one or not, but I like asking people for their opinions on controversial topics. It's really cool to hear their insights and perspectives.


 1 - Ne-Si or Si-Ne, whichever way around.

2 - no clue

3 - ??????????? Ne? I don't even know what this means. 

4 - higher Fi or shitty Fe, sometimes I can't tell the difference between the two haha

5 - Ne-Fi 

I'd take a stab at ENFP.




1 - Other peoples kids are annoy me.

2 - I hate having to explain myself with anything, even if it's "why did you only put 1 sugar in my coffee?"

3 - I'm a big fan of derping out at the sky and the beach and wish I had more time to just take it all in.

4 - I never follow the rules myself, but I'm always keenly aware of when other people are breaking them, it doesn't bother me, I've just started noticing that I notice when people say the slightly wrong things at work, even when I'm talking to someone on the phone and the person saying the wrong shit is at the other end of the room. I hear it all.

5 - I am immediately suspicious of anyone who tries to strike up a conversation with me out of the blue.


----------



## Krayfish

Turi said:


> 1 - Ne-Si or Si-Ne, whichever way around.
> 
> 2 - no clue
> 
> 3 - ??????????? Ne? I don't even know what this means.
> 
> 4 - higher Fi or shitty Fe, sometimes I can't tell the difference between the two haha
> 
> 5 - Ne-Fi
> 
> I'd take a stab at ENFP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - Other peoples kids are annoy me.
> 
> 2 - I hate having to explain myself with anything, even if it's "why did you only put 1 sugar in my coffee?"
> 
> 3 - I'm a big fan of derping out at the sky and the beach and wish I had more time to just take it all in.
> 
> 4 - I never follow the rules myself, but I'm always keenly aware of when other people are breaking them, it doesn't bother me, I've just started noticing that I notice when people say the slightly wrong things at work, even when I'm talking to someone on the phone and the person saying the wrong shit is at the other end of the room. I hear it all.
> 
> 5 - I am immediately suspicious of anyone who tries to strike up a conversation with me out of the blue.


1) Not dom feeling
2) Te
3) Sensing type probably
4) Se or Ne is high
5) Introversion or low Fe

INTJ or ISTP?

__________________________________________________________________________________

1) When I was a kid I used to read a lot, as this was one of my favorite pastimes. As I grew older however, I pretty much stopped because the plot lines became too predictable and similar to each other.

2) When typing people on this website, I often like to key into the different writing styles and tonality of what is written. While I find it somewhat helpful in identifying a person's type (although I definitely won’t rely solely on this), I find that some people's word choice and individual voice creation to be really identifiable. It gets me really excited for some reason (maybe I'm just a literature nerd though).

3) While I can be quite enthusiastic and energetic at times, I have a tendency to be more on the serious side. I find it irritating when other people cannot be serious, especially when seriousness is required situationally. I try to ignore these feelings.

4) When with the right people, I love talking about controversial topics such as politics and opinions, and especially love when I can talk to someone with a different opinion than mine. I’m not a fan of arguments and meaningless screaming, but I love the exchange of perspective.

5) I cannot navigate myself in my hometown because I don’t have the inclination (or skill) to remember street names or direction. However, put me someplace foreign that I’ve never been to and I could probably get you where you need to go.


----------



## nep2une

Jonneh said:


> Um... maybe I sound like one when I'm sleep deprived? I suppose I shouldn't rule anything out at this point


Lol... I tried. 



Krayfish said:


> 1) When I was a kid I used to read a lot, as this was one of my favorite pastimes. As I grew older however, I pretty much stopped because the plot lines became too predictable and similar to each other.
> 
> 2) When typing people on this website, I often like to key into the different writing styles and tonality of what is written. While I find it somewhat helpful in identifying a person's type (although I definitely won’t rely solely on this), I find that some people's word choice and individual voice creation to be really identifiable. It gets me really excited for some reason (maybe I'm just a literature nerd though).
> 
> 3) While I can be quite enthusiastic and energetic at times, I have a tendency to be more on the serious side. I find it irritating when other people cannot be serious, especially when seriousness is required situationally. I try to ignore these feelings.
> 
> 4) When with the right people, I love talking about controversial topics such as politics and opinions, and especially love when I can talk to someone with a different opinion than mine. I’m not a fan of arguments and meaningless screaming, but I love the exchange of perspective.
> 
> 5) I cannot navigate myself in my hometown because I don’t have the inclination (or skill) to remember street names or direction. However, put me someplace foreign that I’ve never been to and I could probably get you where you need to go.


1. Keywords to me: "plot lines", "too predictable". Would this be Ti? 
2. Fe? (also, I like this, too)
3. It irritates you, but you want to ignore it. Ahh... That's relatable... And can almost make me doubt what else I'm guessing here.
4. Fe again?
5. I'm guessing this is some kind of N-thing. 

Going to guess... INFJ. 

[HR][/HR]

I'm getting a bit of a kick out of the people typing me as xxTx. I thought that would happen when I tried this and it looks like I was right to assume it would. 

_Eh, just skip me?_ If that doesn't mess things up too much.


----------



## Jeffrei

neptune_faced said:


> Lol... I tried.


No, I'm sorry! That's not what I meant. All of your stuff seems spot on, and you did great with what info I provided. I'm just trying to figure out how I got from everyone (myself included) agreeing that I'm ESFP to xxFP. You did good.



neptune_faced said:


> Lol... I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Keywords to me: "plot lines", "too predictable". Would this be Ti?
> 2. Fe? (also, I like this, too)
> 3. It irritates you, but you want to ignore it. Ahh... That's relatable... And can almost make me doubt what else I'm guessing here.
> 4. Fe again?
> 5. I'm guessing this is some kind of N-thing.
> 
> Going to guess... INFJ.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> I'm getting a bit of a kick out of the people typing me as xxTx. I thought that would happen when I tried this and it looks like I was right to assume it would.
> 
> _Eh, just skip me?_ If that doesn't mess things up too much.


Are you bothered by people typing you as a T?


----------



## GoosePeelings

It seems like I can step in... right?

1. When I'm irritated I tend to go somewhere I can be by myself, but if I can't I'll be rather cynical and blunt and reject most plans other people present to me. This only happens with family, though, as with anyone else I try my best to appear calm and collected.
2. I tend to ask a lot of advice and opinion from people close to me.
3. When I was younger I thought I was very unemotional, but now I feel I'm just not good at figuring out my own emotions. I'm pretty good at recognizing those of others, though.
4. I believe law is there for a reason and it should be respected. If the law is wrong, it should be presented with clear reasoning in order to change it instead of blind rebellion which just hurts people and the cause.
5. Most of the time I am able to see where the other person is coming from, even if I disagree with their point of view.


----------



## erike360

1 I (Si maby?) 
2? 
3 Fe? 
4 Si Fe
5 Fe? 

So I guess either Esfj or Isfj 

1. I can be really outgoing and energetic with friends, but quite shy with new people in new places. 

2. I tend to come up with the most rediculous ideas, and stupid things to do. 

3. I will be extremely obsessed when I come across a new interesting topic. But I wil quickly lose interest. 

4. My friends say they are never sure if I'm serious or trolling when I tell stories of how things came to be. 

5. I should be working right now.... 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat Brainz

1. I can be really outgoing and energetic with friends, but quite shy with new people in new places. 

2. I tend to come up with the most rediculous ideas, and stupid things to do. 

3. I will be extremely obsessed when I come across a new interesting topic. But I wil quickly lose interest. 

4. My friends say they are never sure if I'm serious or trolling when I tell stories of how things came to be. 

5. I should be working right now.... 

1. Id say a natural extrovert who finds new things scary. Maybe a extroverted Sp/So

2. That shows a strong Pe function

3. Ne/Si

4. Ne/Fe

5. P

ENTP

1. I love brainstorming ideas for things in general. When I play video games I always annoy everything endlessly wondering possibilitys and trying to connect series lol. I also like to look at odd things like how many Napeolic era solders would be needed to defeat a regiament of 50 tanks. 

2. I am very driven to succeed in life and dont want to be a failure. I have many ideas on what to do and hope I can somehow be a diverse and well rounded person. 

3. I have some weird routines I do not like to break such as having the same breakfast everyday and watching nostgalic matireals under stress that are personal to me. I find when I am stressed I suddenly become stuck int he past and setimental but most of the time I have no room for tradition or the past and I get upset by being forced to watch old family videos as it makes me over run with sentimentalness which I do not like. I also find a fondness for the olden days in some ways. 

4. I like things to make logical sense to me and this has lead to me offending people when I was a kid. Id say things like "The stars are not souls of dead people but massive boiling gas balls" and that people enter the carbon cycle not go to heaven. These days I am just as cold :happy: but I have learnt to turn this into humor and trollyness and I have a good idea of the line I can cross with my trolling of idealistic and moralistic types.

5. I am a very nice person and most people say I am the nicest person they have met and a lot say I have a innocence about me.


----------



## Jeffrei

Cat Brainz said:


> 1. I can be really outgoing and energetic with friends, but quite shy with new people in new places.
> 
> 2. I tend to come up with the most rediculous ideas, and stupid things to do.
> 
> 3. I will be extremely obsessed when I come across a new interesting topic. But I wil quickly lose interest.
> 
> 4. My friends say they are never sure if I'm serious or trolling when I tell stories of how things came to be.
> 
> 5. I should be working right now....
> 
> 1. Id say a natural extrovert who finds new things scary. Maybe a extroverted Sp/So
> 
> 2. That shows a strong Pe function
> 
> 3. Ne/Si
> 
> 4. Ne/Fe
> 
> 5. P
> 
> ENTP
> 
> 1. I love brainstorming ideas for things in general. When I play video games I always annoy everything endlessly wondering possibilitys and trying to connect series lol. I also like to look at odd things like how many Napeolic era solders would be needed to defeat a regiament of 50 tanks.
> 
> 2. I am very driven to succeed in life and dont want to be a failure. I have many ideas on what to do and hope I can somehow be a diverse and well rounded person.
> 
> 3. I have some weird routines I do not like to break such as having the same breakfast everyday and watching nostgalic matireals under stress that are personal to me. I find when I am stressed I suddenly become stuck int he past and setimental but most of the time I have no room for tradition or the past and I get upset by being forced to watch old family videos as it makes me over run with sentimentalness which I do not like. I also find a fondness for the olden days in some ways.
> 
> 4. I like things to make logical sense to me and this has lead to me offending people when I was a kid. Id say things like "The stars are not souls of dead people but massive boiling gas balls" and that people enter the carbon cycle not go to heaven. These days I am just as cold :happy: but I have learnt to turn this into humor and trollyness and I have a good idea of the line I can cross with my trolling of idealistic and moralistic types.
> 
> 5. I am a very nice person and most people say I am the nicest person they have met and a lot say I have a innocence about me.


1. Hmm... ideas and possibilities you say? Sounds N to me.

2. Noice

3. Weird. It's like J but not J.

4. Well ouch. Sounds like a T to me.

5. *glances back at 4* uh huh (jk jk )

I'd say ENTP. Mostly because of 4.


1. I can spend and hour and a half or so with friends (and am aften the "life of the party"), but after that I get bored and feel the caffeine/sleep being sucked out of me. Especially if it's the same person talking about the same thing that they always talk about even though they told me like fifty times now! And I can't tell them, "shut up, you told me this fifty times now" because I'd feel like a terrible person and they probably wouldn't appreciate it ether. Wow! That turned into a socal rant. I'm sorry.

2. I can be very sentimental. A friend and I were sorting through another friends stuff because we were helping them clean out a shed, and we were two opposite sides of a coin. I wanted to keep everything and he wanted to throw everything away. From what I hear it was quite amusing to watch.

3. I have a stormtrooper bobble head toy that I named Jeffery. I like to bring him around the house and have him "watch" friends (yes, I know I'm weird and I embrace it).

4. I've been told that I have an adorable, awkward sense of humor, that I know it's awkward, and that's what makes it funny. The thing is I actually didn't know it was awkward and I wasn't trying to be humorous. But, such is life. roud:

5. I'm a Christ follower, not a Christian (there is a difference (if you want an explanation feel free to pm me)) and I couldn't imagine life (or even finding meaning in life) without my faith.


----------



## GoosePeelings

1. F, latter half says Fe
2. Si
3. not sure, Ne perhaps
4. Bringing that up makes me think of Fe
5. Si

How 'bout ESFJ?

--

1. I keep stalking this thread to definitely figure out my own type, since I need to be 100% sure
2. I may not be a physically friendly person or give any definite statements regarding how I think of you but know I'll do anything else in my power to ensure your wellbeing.
3. I often get stuck in a routine and that's kind of the way I like it. I put the dishes in the washer in a certain order, I take the dogs out at this time of the day and walk this exact route.
4. I tend to seek approval. I like jobs that require customer service, as I'm given a chance to prove myself to them and possibly make their day better.
5. As far as I know I have pretty good senses, but I'm a tad obsessed with rhythm. It's my pet peeve when things are out of sync, and I really like dancing games, though I'd rather not dance in public.


----------



## erike360

1. I guess a J thing? 

2. Fe 

3. Definitely Si

4. Fe again? 

5. S and introversion? (although I myself as an E don't dance in public either ) 

So I guess your an ISFJ


Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Jonneh said:


> 1. Hmm... ideas and possibilities you say? Sounds N to me.
> 
> 2. Noice
> 
> 3. Weird. It's like J but not J.
> 
> 4. Well ouch. Sounds like a T to me.
> 
> 5. *glances back at 4* uh huh (jk jk )
> 
> I'd say ENTP. Mostly because of 4.
> 
> 
> 1. I can spend and hour and a half or so with friends (and am aften the "life of the party"), but after that I get bored and feel the caffeine/sleep being sucked out of me. Especially if it's the same person talking about the same thing that they always talk about even though they told me like fifty times now! And I can't tell them, "shut up, you told me this fifty times now" because I'd feel like a terrible person and they probably wouldn't appreciate it ether. Wow! That turned into a socal rant. I'm sorry.
> 
> 2. I can be very sentimental. A friend and I were sorting through another friends stuff because we were helping them clean out a shed, and we were two opposite sides of a coin. I wanted to keep everything and he wanted to throw everything away. From what I hear it was quite amusing to watch.
> 
> 3. I have a stormtrooper bobble head toy that I named Jeffery. I like to bring him around the house and have him "watch" friends (yes, I know I'm weird and I embrace it).
> 
> 4. I've been told that I have an adorable, awkward sense of humor, that I know it's awkward, and that's what makes it funny. The thing is I actually didn't know it was awkward and I wasn't trying to be humorous. But, such is life. roud:
> 
> 5. I'm a Christ follower, not a Christian (there is a difference (if you want an explanation feel free to pm me)) and I couldn't imagine life (or even finding meaning in life) without my faith.


1) Introversion.


> I'd feel like a terrible person and they probably wouldn't appreciate it ether


I'm going out on a stretch here, as you placed feeling like a terrible person first, I'm gonna say Fi-dom.
2) Seems like Si, tetriary probably.
3) Not really sure... Se-Fi is my guess.
4) That kind of thing is frequently associated with Fi-Ne.
5) Also Fi.

Not so much to point out perceiving functions, so IxFP.

@GoosePeelings
1 and 3) Si
2 and 4) Fe
5) Se
ISFJ.
--------------------------

1) When I do translation work, I like playing around with words. One of my favorite things, asides from setting up elaborate references to pop-culture, is deliberate stylistic errors and ambiguous wording that adds another dimension to normal meaning.
2) I can voice my complaints, but I don't like when it's taken as a sign of begging for help. If I need help, I just ask for it. There is no need for this kind of reading between the lines.
3) I don't like being in control a lot. Predictability and having things all planned out in the big picture kills the beauty of spontaneous occasions to me, which, in my experience, are the most fulfilling.
4) I get numb and inattentive very fast if I'm faced with monotonous work, making mistakes I wouldn't normally.
5) My losing touch with people is rarely my deliberate decision - rather, it's a natural result of loss of interest.


----------



## Retrospectacles

Witch of Oreo said:


> 1) Introversion.
> 
> I'm going out on a stretch here, as you placed feeling like a terrible person first, I'm gonna say Fi-dom.
> 2) Seems like Si, tetriary probably.
> 3) Not really sure... Se-Fi is my guess.
> 4) That kind of thing is frequently associated with Fi-Ne.
> 5) Also Fi.
> 
> Not so much to point out perceiving functions, so IxFP.
> 
> @GoosePeelings
> 1 and 3) Si
> 2 and 4) Fe
> 5) Se
> ISFJ.
> --------------------------
> 
> 1) When I do translation work, I like playing around with words. One of my favorite things, asides from setting up elaborate references to pop-culture, is deliberate stylistic errors and ambiguous wording that adds another dimension to normal meaning.
> 2) I can voice my complaints, but I don't like when it's taken as a sign of begging for help. If I need help, I just ask for it. There is no need for this kind of reading between the lines.
> 3) I don't like being in control a lot. Predictability and having things all planned out in the big picture kills the beauty of spontaneous occasions to me, which, in my experience, are the most fulfilling.
> 4) I get numb and inattentive very fast if I'm faced with monotonous work, making mistakes I wouldn't normally.
> 5) My losing touch with people is rarely my deliberate decision - rather, it's a natural result of loss of interest.


1. N
2. Strooong Fi preference.
3. Pe
4. Low Si; Se preference
5. Introversion + low Fe; likely T type

INTJ with low distinction between J/P preference

1. My dreams are generally reeallly weird, and come in a few varieties. 
Variety 1: Movie-like dream. These ones don't involve my participation, and the plot is often very consistent and reasonable, and the characters/setting is quite creative. One I can think of starred a rabbit that lived in a utopia of rabbits, but followed a black rabbit he saw running by and discovered that there was a horrible, dystopic land just a little out of his view. I had another one where a girl lived with a boy for several months underground in a war zone in the middle of a foreign place. 
Variety 2: Lucid dream. My most common type of dream--can be utterly limitless. Lots of flight, and I have a strange addiction to jumping off of waterfalls, apparently, as well as being engulfed by giant rogue waves. 
Variety 3: Weird environment dream. Basically, all I can ever remember from these dreams is a flash of a picture. These places are never earthlike, and are often difficult to recall.

2. I've always had the weirdest itch to collect something. I've been working out for the longest time what exactly I'd want to collect--rocks, crystals, paintings, necklaces... I feel like once I figure out what I want to collect, I'll have missed so many collecting opportunities. It actually makes me anxious. 

3. I love hotel rooms and airplanes, often more than vacations themselves. There's something so blissful about being in a hotel room all by yourself, in a completely different bed than you're used to, with a little TV with all sorts of different shows you've never watched before due to Netflix+cable, those wonderful hotel breakfasts, and the little teas they offer in your rooms. And airplanes are incredible because they force me to not be productive in any way, and instead resign myself to a good book and a warm drink.

4. I love to write poetry and short stories. My recent short story is about a tree that is in such a different level of consciousness than all the other trees and therefore feels so different and so un-tree-like, but feels troubled because it feels bound to the duties of being a tree and wanting to help the other trees anyway because if it doesn't have the other trees in its forest to help, it doesn't have any reason to exist. Anyway, eventually it becomes so desperate that it grafts itself with another tree in the forest and therefore forces the other tree to feel the feeling it feels. And it thinks it's finally satisfied until the other tree becomes horribly miserable and refuses to give out carbon to any of the other trees.... Anyway, that's a crude summary. I know, it's kind of weird. I have a horrible time coming up with ideas to write and then I'm hit with ideas like those. ALSO, it's based off of the "Wood Wide Web", a scientific discovery--read about it! It's fascinating. 

5. I love people and I dream of having these incredible friendships and really understanding and being understood by another person but it never happens because I just can't open up to people ever. In fact, I'm so good at not being me that instead of being that mysterious person to figure out, no one realizes there's anything to figure out at all. The problem is that I will be exactly what anyone else expects me to be, always. I go in to a new environment one way and will stay the way I came in to the environment because I don't want to "rock the boat" I guess. I was so extreme about that that I've never dyed my hair. I was even afraid at one point to paint my nails because I didn't think people saw me as a "nail-painting kind of person". It's silly.


----------



## Jeffrei

Retrospectacles said:


> 1. N
> 2. Strooong Fi preference.
> 3. Pe
> 4. Low Si; Se preference
> 5. Introversion + low Fe; likely T type
> 
> INTJ with low distinction between J/P preference
> 
> 1. My dreams are generally reeallly weird, and come in a few varieties.
> Variety 1: Movie-like dream. These ones don't involve my participation, and the plot is often very consistent and reasonable, and the characters/setting is quite creative. One I can think of starred a rabbit that lived in a utopia of rabbits, but followed a black rabbit he saw running by and discovered that there was a horrible, dystopic land just a little out of his view. I had another one where a girl lived with a boy for several months underground in a war zone in the middle of a foreign place.
> Variety 2: Lucid dream. My most common type of dream--can be utterly limitless. Lots of flight, and I have a strange addiction to jumping off of waterfalls, apparently, as well as being engulfed by giant rogue waves.
> Variety 3: Weird environment dream. Basically, all I can ever remember from these dreams is a flash of a picture. These places are never earthlike, and are often difficult to recall.
> 
> 2. I've always had the weirdest itch to collect something. I've been working out for the longest time what exactly I'd want to collect--rocks, crystals, paintings, necklaces... I feel like once I figure out what I want to collect, I'll have missed so many collecting opportunities. It actually makes me anxious.
> 
> 3. I love hotel rooms and airplanes, often more than vacations themselves. There's something so blissful about being in a hotel room all by yourself, in a completely different bed than you're used to, with a little TV with all sorts of different shows you've never watched before due to Netflix+cable, those wonderful hotel breakfasts, and the little teas they offer in your rooms. And airplanes are incredible because they force me to not be productive in any way, and instead resign myself to a good book and a warm drink.
> 
> 4. I love to write poetry and short stories. My recent short story is about a tree that is in such a different level of consciousness than all the other trees and therefore feels so different and so un-tree-like, but feels troubled because it feels bound to the duties of being a tree and wanting to help the other trees anyway because if it doesn't have the other trees in its forest to help, it doesn't have any reason to exist. Anyway, eventually it becomes so desperate that it grafts itself with another tree in the forest and therefore forces the other tree to feel the feeling it feels. And it thinks it's finally satisfied until the other tree becomes horribly miserable and refuses to give out carbon to any of the other trees.... Anyway, that's a crude summary. I know, it's kind of weird. I have a horrible time coming up with ideas to write and then I'm hit with ideas like those. ALSO, it's based off of the "Wood Wide Web", a scientific discovery--read about it! It's fascinating.
> 
> 5. I love people and I dream of having these incredible friendships and really understanding and being understood by another person but it never happens because I just can't open up to people ever. In fact, I'm so good at not being me that instead of being that mysterious person to figure out, no one realizes there's anything to figure out at all. The problem is that I will be exactly what anyone else expects me to be, always. I go in to a new environment one way and will stay the way I came in to the environment because I don't want to "rock the boat" I guess. I was so extreme about that that I've never dyed my hair. I was even afraid at one point to paint my nails because I didn't think people saw me as a "nail-painting kind of person". It's silly.


Dang, that's a lot!

1. Sounds N
2. Fear of missing out.
3. Possibly IxxJ? Probably just I
4. Definitely INF
5. Soooo.... type 3?

I'd have to guess INFx. Yours is a hard one to figure out. :/


1. I've written four different things for number one and I didn't like any of them. So I erased them and wrote this.

5. I don't understand how people can find buildings/cities beautiful. They are just man made boxes with holes in them. They usually don't stir emotion, captivate, or inspire.

2. I'm usually unaware of small things like room temperature. That is until someone walks in and says, "Wow! It sure is hot/cold in here. How are you not burning up/freezing?" Then I can't take my mind off of it.

4. The only time I can see myself getting into a relationship is when someone comes around that is amazing enough to make me forget how bad of an idea dating is. Only problem is people don't seem to be as amazing as I think they are/should be. :/

3. My idea of a fun day is Netflix, YouTube, hunting my sister's cat down and forcing it to accept my random hugs, and reading about typology. Oh, and lots of popcorn.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Retrospectacles said:


> 1. N
> 2. Strooong Fi preference.
> 3. Pe
> 4. Low Si; Se preference
> 5. Introversion + low Fe; likely T type
> 
> INTJ with low distinction between J/P preference
> 
> 1. My dreams are generally reeallly weird, and come in a few varieties.
> Variety 1: Movie-like dream. These ones don't involve my participation, and the plot is often very consistent and reasonable, and the characters/setting is quite creative. One I can think of starred a rabbit that lived in a utopia of rabbits, but followed a black rabbit he saw running by and discovered that there was a horrible, dystopic land just a little out of his view. I had another one where a girl lived with a boy for several months underground in a war zone in the middle of a foreign place.
> Variety 2: Lucid dream. My most common type of dream--can be utterly limitless. Lots of flight, and I have a strange addiction to jumping off of waterfalls, apparently, as well as being engulfed by giant rogue waves.
> Variety 3: Weird environment dream. Basically, all I can ever remember from these dreams is a flash of a picture. These places are never earthlike, and are often difficult to recall.
> 
> 2. I've always had the weirdest itch to collect something. I've been working out for the longest time what exactly I'd want to collect--rocks, crystals, paintings, necklaces... I feel like once I figure out what I want to collect, I'll have missed so many collecting opportunities. It actually makes me anxious.
> 
> 3. I love hotel rooms and airplanes, often more than vacations themselves. There's something so blissful about being in a hotel room all by yourself, in a completely different bed than you're used to, with a little TV with all sorts of different shows you've never watched before due to Netflix+cable, those wonderful hotel breakfasts, and the little teas they offer in your rooms. And airplanes are incredible because they force me to not be productive in any way, and instead resign myself to a good book and a warm drink.
> 
> 4. I love to write poetry and short stories. My recent short story is about a tree that is in such a different level of consciousness than all the other trees and therefore feels so different and so un-tree-like, but feels troubled because it feels bound to the duties of being a tree and wanting to help the other trees anyway because if it doesn't have the other trees in its forest to help, it doesn't have any reason to exist. Anyway, eventually it becomes so desperate that it grafts itself with another tree in the forest and therefore forces the other tree to feel the feeling it feels. And it thinks it's finally satisfied until the other tree becomes horribly miserable and refuses to give out carbon to any of the other trees.... Anyway, that's a crude summary. I know, it's kind of weird. I have a horrible time coming up with ideas to write and then I'm hit with ideas like those. ALSO, it's based off of the "Wood Wide Web", a scientific discovery--read about it! It's fascinating.
> 
> 5. I love people and I dream of having these incredible friendships and really understanding and being understood by another person but it never happens because I just can't open up to people ever. In fact, I'm so good at not being me that instead of being that mysterious person to figure out, no one realizes there's anything to figure out at all. The problem is that I will be exactly what anyone else expects me to be, always. I go in to a new environment one way and will stay the way I came in to the environment because I don't want to "rock the boat" I guess. I was so extreme about that that I've never dyed my hair. I was even afraid at one point to paint my nails because I didn't think people saw me as a "nail-painting kind of person". It's silly.


1. Intuitive since you mention dreams - your mentioning of different type of dreams and wording makes me think Ne 
2. NE in a lower position bc you mention thinking of what to collect but you haven't done so yet 
3.introversion - most likely Si you enjoy everything that's comfortable 
4.NI - AHA moments in writing- and fe do to the wanting to connect with others 
5.fe in a higher position

Hmm I'm guessing either Isfj or infj for your type
I'm having a hard time figuring out whether you're Si or Ni dom - the entire post is very idea oriented - so I'll go with my guy instinct and say infj 

Here is mine 

1. I'm quite carefree and rarely ever feel anxious or nervous , I'm especially calm in dangerous or life threatening situation ( something I'm shock to find out about myself )
2. If I can't change a person mind and I know for a fact I can't I won't bother arguing ethics with them, i understand my value enough and there's no need of defending it if it won't lead to a solution
3. I have friends from so many different walks of life( culture , age, lifestyle etc )- mainly bc I have so many different hobbies and interests - when throwing my bday party I had to throw 3 different parties - I remember inviting all my friends to party with me at my house one time - the house became extremely segregated 
4. People who are close to me describe me as non emotional - cool and rational, I find this funny - I strongly believe my laid back persona is do to understanding myself internal emotion inside out ( after all introspecting myself had always been a great hobbie of mine)
5. I'm quite impulsive despite my calm aura - I jump into a relationship with my istp the second time I saw him - I would jump at the chance of traveling last minutely and I've always picked fun over work - and no my impulse rarely ever burns me no matter how crazy it gets I somehow manage to handle it 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nep2une

Jonneh said:


> No, I'm sorry! That's not what I meant. All of your stuff seems spot on, and you did great with what info I provided. I'm just trying to figure out how I got from everyone (myself included) agreeing that I'm ESFP to xxFP. You did good.
> 
> Are you bothered by people typing you as a T?


Well, that's good to know. And no, I just think it's funny. But maybe they're right. 



ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I'm quite carefree and rarely ever feel anxious or nervous , I'm especially calm in dangerous or life threatening situation ( something I'm shock to find out about myself )
> 2. If I can't change a person mind and I know for a fact I can't I won't bother arguing ethics with them, i understand my value enough and there's no need of defending it if it won't lead to a solution
> 3. I have friends from so many different walks of life( culture , age, lifestyle etc )- mainly bc I have so many different hobbies and interests - when throwing my bday party I had to throw 3 different parties - I remember inviting all my friends to party with me at my house one time - the house became extremely segregated
> 4. People who are close to me describe me as non emotional - cool and rational, I find this funny - I strongly believe my laid back persona is do to understanding myself internal emotion inside out ( after all introspecting myself had always been a great hobbie of mine)
> 5. I'm quite impulsive despite my calm aura - I jump into a relationship with my istp the second time I saw him - I would jump at the chance of traveling last minutely and I've always picked fun over work - and no my impulse rarely ever burns me no matter how crazy it gets I somehow manage to handle it


1. Well, the fact that it shocks you certainly seems like it might be a hint. Though that maybe would shock just about anyone.
2. Fe?
3. So are you an E then? I don't know if an I could tolerate that many parties. Also - sounds fun. 
5. Se?

I'm going to guess... ENFJ.

1. Most of the time, I'm detached from people and wonder if I really like them or not. However, I'm very loving and affectionate when someone catches my attention. I often have to remind myself not to get too attached to whoever this person is and live for more than just them (and I make sure to tell other people not to do this as well). Intimate relationships are one of the most important things to me, if not the most important thing. This is either in spite of or because of how rare they are for me.

2. In a story, I'm more interested in the characters, their emotions, and their bonds to each other rather than the plot overall.

3. I sometimes like to hang around people who engage in more risky behavior than I normally do, but nothing too crazy. I've had a history of being overly cautious and when I'm with a person like this, I can feel more comfortable with taking risks. 

4. I'm not sure I could be in a relationship with someone who is exceedingly introverted and just wants to stay home and watch Netflix every day/night. Staying in the house for too long will often eventually lead to me having an existential crisis.

5. Ideally, I'd want to be productive often so I can feel like I'm getting enough out of life. Though I'm often not.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

1. Fi

2. Also Fi

3. Se

4. Se? Idk 

5. Fi

ISFP? It's crazy, you sound so much like me, regardless of your type. 

--------------------------
1. I'm a female, but I make it my duty to be anti-feminine because I don't want to feel like I'm in competition with other women. A friend and I and her boyfriend decided to be Scooby Doo characters this year. I immediately chose to be Velma, not because I necessarily thought I was more like her than Daphne, but because I assumed my female friend probably wanted to be her instead (be it because I was projecting that onto her or because she comes off as feminine to me.)

2. I went kinda crazy this year and had sex with a bunch of people, got high a handful of times, and drank sometimes 5 times a week at most. It started with one night out when I hooked up with the first guy I'd been with since losing my virginity to my now ex-boyfriend. After that, somehow I found myself all over the place in that sense. I'm not totally sure how it happened and I regret none of of it, but I'm not sure what made me want to do that, either.

3. I'm pretty quick to write people off when they upset me, but instantly regret it once my mood settles and don't really remember why I got so mad in the first place (I'm likely a Borderline, but I dunno.)

4. I don't care about travelling the world because I'm happy where I am. There are places I've thought about going but I don't think I'd be too heartbroken if I never did, partly because I often get too caught up in the present moment to remember any long-term goals.

5. For some reason I have a love for posting on threads like these to try to get a better sense of myself.


----------



## Jeffrei

Screams for Tina said:


> 1. Fi
> 
> 2. Also Fi
> 
> 3. Se
> 
> 4. Se, due to you relying on external stimuli to keep yourself cool.
> 
> 5. Fi
> 
> ISFP? It's crazy, you sound so much like me, regardless of your type.
> 
> --------------------------
> 1. I'm a female, but I make it my duty to be anti-feminine because I don't want to feel like I'm in competition with other women. A friend and I and her boyfriend decided to be Scooby Doo characters this year. I immediately chose to be Velma, not because I necessarily thought I was more like her than Daphne, but because I assumed my female friend probably wanted to be her instead (be it because I was projecting that onto her or because she comes off as feminine to me.)
> 
> 2. I went kinda crazy this year and had sex with a bunch of people, got high a handful of times, and drank sometimes 5 times a week at most. It started with one night out when I hooked up with the first guy I'd been with since losing my virginity to my now ex-boyfriend. I'm not totally sure how it happened and I regret none of of it, but I'm not sure what made me want to do that, either.
> 
> 3. I'm pretty quick to write people off when they upset me, but instantly regret it once my mood settles and don't really remember why I got so mad in the first place (I'm likely a Borderline, but I dunno.)
> 
> 4. I don't care about travelling the world because I'm happy where I am. There are places I've thought about going but I don't think I'd be too heartbroken if I never did, partly because I often get too caught up in the present moment to remember any long-term goals.
> 
> 5. For some reason I have a love for posting on threads like these to try to get a better sense of myself.


1. There is the F (possibly FP?).

2. Oh... I'm not sure if that's a type thing (although, most people would say ESxP just because of that (but that's another rant for another time)).

3. Hmmm. Wow these are hard.

4. Well there is the xSxP. 

5. Yeah, it's pretty cool.

I'd have to say xSFP. Not sure about I or E.


1. I've written four different things for number one and I didn't like any of them. So I erased them and wrote this.

5. I don't understand how people can find buildings/cities beautiful. They are just man made boxes with holes in them. They usually don't stir emotion, captivate, or inspire.

2. I'm usually unaware of small things like room temperature. That is until someone walks in and says, "Wow! It sure is hot/cold in here. How are you not burning up/freezing?" Then I can't take my mind off of it.

4. The only time I can see myself getting into a relationship is when someone comes around that is amazing enough to make me forget how bad of an idea dating is. Only problem is people don't seem to be as amazing as I think they are/should be. :/

3. My idea of a fun day is Netflix, YouTube, hunting my sister's cat down and forcing it to accept my random hugs, and reading about typology. Oh, and lots of popcorn.


----------



## casepag

ESFP sounds about right 
Five things: 
1. I like to read but only if its relevant to helping me in the long run. 
2. I'm a control freak lol. 
3. I like to find new music bc I like to be open-minded, and I also love music. 
4. I try my best to be helpful to others; but only if they REALLY need my help.
5. I care about people but have trouble expressing it.


----------



## Jeffrei

casepag said:


> 1. I like to read but only if its relevant to helping me in the long run.
> 2. I'm a control freak lol.
> 3. I like to find new music bc I like to be open-minded, and I also love music.
> 4. I try my best to be helpful to others; but only if they REALLY need my help.
> 5. I care about people but have trouble expressing it.


1. Hmm. Future focus suggests J.
2. Also suggests J.
3. Eh... I'm not sure what this suggests.
4. So TJ?
5. Ok.

There really isn't much to go off of here. Judging by the shortness of your points (and the content there of) I can assume you are an IxTJ, but there isn't much that suggests S or N. I am however leaning slightly toward INTJ.



casepag said:


> ESFP sounds about right


thanks! Can you please walk me through what lead you towards that conclusion? I'm sort of building up miniature cases for each letter and your insight would be helpful.


----------



## casepag

alright I'll be more "in depth"
1. I love to plan and hate when people are flaky 
2. I'm not a detail ordinated gal and I love getting more than the surface level 
3. I get lost in my thoughts constantly 
4. Pretty unemotional and people resent me for that...whoops :/ 
5. Though I'm very reserved, I can be very social at times. People do tend to drain me out after a while.


----------



## casepag

Jonneh said:


> 1. Hmm. Future focus suggests J.
> 2. Also suggests J.
> 3. Eh... I'm not sure what this suggests.
> 4. So TJ?
> 5. Ok.
> 
> There really isn't much to go off of here. Judging by the shortness of your points (and the content there or) I can assume you are an IxTJ, but there isn't much that suggests S or N. I am however leaning slightly toward INTJ.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! Can you please walk me through what lead you towards that conclusion? I'm sort of building up miniature cases for each letter and your insight would be helpful.


I will tomorrow


----------



## nonsuch

@Jonneh Well, I don't know a ton about mbti yet so you'll probably find my explanations unsatisfactory but here it goes...

1. Seems like perceiver behavior being that you're indecisive.
2. Sounds like a sensor thing to say. You take things at face value. Then again, I'm sure even some intuitives would agree with you depending on what kind of buildings you're talking about.
3. Maybe because you're more focused on your inner world? Is that an intuitive tendency or introverted tendency? Ni Fi?
4. Can't decide if this is more Thinkerish behavior or Fi.
5. This screams introversion to me.

Just basing off of that I'd say you're an ISFP

As for me:

1. I'm "new" around here although I've been wondering around the forums for some time. I guess I just like to check things out thoroughly before jumping in but only if it has to do with social things, otherwise I love trying new things.

2. Sometimes I really feel like I get sucked into a time warp. What I think will only take a few minutes usually ends up taking hours instead.

3. When I was a kid people thought I was "wise beyond my years" but now that I'm an adult people think I'm kind of childish.

4. I get bored of things quickly. Once I get the jist of something my interest peters out especially if it would eventually lead to me having to do something in the physical world. I like thinking about things more than doing them.

5. I find myself caring more about social issues rather than individual people.


----------



## GoosePeelings

1. xFxJ?
2. P
3. Developed Ne, perhaps
4. N
5. Te

INTP?

--

1. I constantly fear that people take something I tell them via text the wrong time. I wish I could convey it easier but I'm not that good with words either. 
2. As a side note, I kinda wish I could pour my heart out to them but at the same time I don't want to inconvenience them.
3. I like the human form in art, and all my sketches most of which will never leave my room consist of random people.
4. I want to do how I've done - or seen done- before, but I don't like outdated practices.
5. I go through the same game over and over, looking for the perfect route during which I find most little things and max out everyone's approval.


----------



## nam

Sounds... infj... 
1. I do not really like that people touch me even if i love people in général and i'm considered as sociable
2. Sometimes i feel like i need a dose of excess 
3. I'm learnin to organize... thats kind of boring except if its for the othersssszzzzzss
4. I do not believe in hazzzzzzard
5.zzzzuzizizinrlsoanf



GoosePeelings said:


> 1. xFxJ?
> 2. P
> 3. Developed Ne, perhaps
> 4. N
> 5. Te
> 
> INTP?
> 
> --
> 
> 1. I constantly fear that people take something I tell them via text the wrong time. I wish I could convey it easier but I'm not that good with words either.
> 2. As a side note, I kinda wish I could pour my heart out to them but at the same time I don't want to inconvenience them.
> 3. I like the human form in art, and all my sketches most of which will never leave my room consist of random people.
> 4. I want to do how I've done - or seen done- before, but I don't like outdated practices.
> 5. I go through the same game over and over, looking for the perfect route during which I find most little things and max out everyone's approval.


----------



## Jeffrei

nam said:


> Sounds... infj...
> 1. I do not really like that people touch me even if i love people in général and i'm considered as sociable
> 2. Sometimes i feel like i need a dose of excess
> 3. I'm learnin to organize... thats kind of boring except if its for the othersssszzzzzss
> 4. I do not believe in hazzzzzzard.
> 5.zzzzuzizizinrlsoanf


1. Ok. I'm not sure that this is a myers briggs thing, but if I had to guess I'd say S.

2. Umm... what? I can think of a dozen different meanings for this, but I feel like that wouldn't be as helpful as finding out what it actually means.

3. Ok, that sounds like a P. 

4. Not sure what you mean by that.

5. slgkhaoeiaskdnvakjoeiw (I didn't know other people speak swahealian turkish as well)!

I'd have to *guess* ISFP.


1. I am a firm believer in the fact that everything in life is ether a potato or not a potato. There are no in-betweens.

2. I like to connect to people through humor because it is one of the only ways that I know works. Plus it cuts through all of the meh parts of getting to know someone. By the end of it the people and I feel like we've known each other for a while, and the awkward/boring parts are done.

3. If people give me just strait up facts I will fall asleep (but who wouldn't, right?). I need to see a passion/emotional connection to whatever it is they are talking about. If I can see that someone is passionate about those random, boring exercises that they were forced to do in football practice today I can endure (and maybe even (barely) enjoy) the rambling. Mostly because I'm not focusing on the facts. I'm focusing on that sparkle in their eyes when they get to the part that matters to them.

4. I have a lot of opinions/thoughts/feelings about things, but I'm not going to express most of them. People get too defensive/closed minded, and if they aren't going to even consider what I am saying (or if it will damage the relationship) then I'm not going to say it.

5. I know for a fact that I know some people better than they know themselves. It's really amusing, but also sometimes painfully annoying.


----------



## Clockheart

1. Ni?
2. Perceiving
3. Perceiving again
4. Fe
5. Dunno

Sounds ISTP-ish to me.

1. I don't like people who just rush through this life without stopping for a little bit to enjoy the moment. The majority just don't understand that every little thing in this life is amusing and worth observing. I can look at the same scenery for hours and never get tired of it, even if it's not anything particularly magnificent. 
2. I hate people who suck up to authority and I never do that myself. I can't say I have problems with in-law figures, but I sure do not like or respect any rules, usually they just stand in my way of doing things. You could call me a rebel, but a passive rebel. Not the one running around and shouting how much they hate the system and want it destroyed.
3. I'm very self-absorbed and pay a lot of attention to how I look, is my posture right or not, do I give off a right vibe or not. I can look and act really differently depending on situation and my mood.
4. Most people I know tend to put me on a pedestal and never really get to know the real me, so I get approached really rarely. It's a little bit lonely, but convenient in a way. 
5. Sometimes I don't even know if I have a personality at all. Everything in me seems so fake as if it's just a show. Someone told me I look like a lifeless doll a couple of days ago. offended


----------



## GoosePeelings

1. Sounds Si/Ni
2. Very P, low Fe
3. Se
4. Not sure, honestly.
5. Fi?

ESxP

--

1. I'm pretty good at remembering song lyrics even if I'd only heard the song once.
2. I don't really get people who quote books or movies. I'm not that good at remembering what the characters said and even worse at figuring out when to quote them.
3. A major pet peeve for me is people who don't take things seriously. I get irritated at people who purposefully drag out the situation at the expense of others, even if it's a video game. Party games especially, as there are many people playing.
4. I like to do things in a certain way. Dirty dishes have a specific place in the dishwasher, the toilet paper roll goes on the holder a specific way, and I tend to use the same few spices and ingredients when cooking.
5. I always need to be early. I tend to rush those around be so that we can leave early, just so that we don't have to give up on what we planned to do, get embarrassed or skip something we were going to do on the way.


----------



## Clockheart

Couldn't figure out much from this... IxTJ for sure tho. Maybe INTJ.

1. It's so hard to think something up on the spot for this thread, but I so want to do it anyway.
2. I really do love stories. Real life stories, series, books, manga, anime - you name it. I want to read and listen to nearly anything people tell about themselves, all of their life experience, all the drama that happened. Yes, I'm a sucker for drama, especially if it's about love. I rarely get into something like that myself, I'm too chill for experiencing real-life emotional rollercoasters, but I do love to stir up others' emotions and enjoy the show with a wide grin on my face.
3. I'm too self-centred for my own good. I want people to love me and care about me, but I myself have no love to give. It's always all about mememe, and I wish I could feel complete and happy with myself in order to focus on outside world and it's wonders already.
4. I'm very dreamy, but all of my dreams are focused on real life. It's as if I'm building alternate universes again and again, imagining 'what could happen to me now, in the past, in the future'
5. I never notice when other people are looking at me or paying attention in any other way. I'm always deep in my own thoughts, I can rush through people shouting 'hello' at me without even noticing them.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Clockheart said:


> Couldn't figure out much from this... IxTJ for sure tho. Maybe INTJ.
> 
> 1. It's so hard to think something up on the spot for this thread, but I so want to do it anyway.
> 2. I really do love stories. Real life stories, series, books, manga, anime - you name it. I want to read and listen to nearly anything people tell about themselves, all of their life experience, all the drama that happened. Yes, I'm a sucker for drama, especially if it's about love. I rarely get into something like that myself, I'm too chill for experiencing real-life emotional rollercoasters, but I do love to stir up others' emotions and enjoy the show with a wide grin on my face.
> 3. I'm too self-centred for my own good. I want people to love me and care about me, but I myself have no love to give. It's always all about mememe, and I wish I could feel complete and happy with myself in order to focus on outside world and it's wonders already.
> 4. I'm very dreamy, but all of my dreams are focused on real life. It's as if I'm building alternate universes again and again, imagining 'what could happen to me now, in the past, in the future'
> 5. I never notice when other people are looking at me or paying attention in any other way. I'm always deep in my own thoughts, I can rush through people shouting 'hello' at me without even noticing them.


1. Not type related but I'll go with perceiving bc of indecisiveness
2. First part indicates fi bc you want to hear others personal experience - second part you mentioned real life situation - drama makes me think Se
3. Fi or Ti in a high position
4. Ni
5. Perceiving - since you're losing touch with reality - I find that P type mind tends to wander off elsewhere 

I'm guessing Isfp - since the entire post is heavily fi oriented as a whole- I also see a lot of Ni - but your fi >ni makes me think Isfp

--------------
1. It's easy for me to connect to others bc if my wide variety of interests and hobbies- whether it's debating ethics , sports, science, pseudo science, art, theatre, fashion, crime , music etc I have deep interests in many things
2. People amuse me , I'm quite fond of human beings , I enjoy observing people whether it is from afar , online, fictional characters or close people I know- they inspire me to love , grow , write etc I highly doubt i can live without human touch - however I don't need to be around people at all time and have traveled alone many times before 
3. Human are superior than animals in my mind - I find it ridiculous when my friends compare their dogs personality temperament and cognitive ability to my toddler - I'm not offended though because I understand their intentions are well - I just find it 
4. I name some of my journals- and instead of writing dear diary- I'll write something like dear Emerson. I also give nicknames to everyone on my phone contact list - using their last name as guidance of who they are- Its common for me to make up nicknames for people and inanimate object. However when it comes to myself I always use my name .
5. I love asking and answering questions - whether it's through introspecting myself in my journal or connecting and sharing ideas with others . I'm constantly introspecting myself it's a hobby of mine and I can converse for hours with the right company - for example my istp husband and I talk for 2-6 hours night on average . However I rather not talk at all if with the wrong company. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Based on all of the above, I wanna say ENTP or ENFP, leaning towards ENTP.

1. I fantasize a lot about doing things that would probably bore me or make me uncomfortable in reality. For example, I think about travelling by myself to somewhere rural and spending most of my time alone, getting lost in nature. But the reality is that I tend to get bored if I'm not connecting with someone else in some way, no matter what I'm doing. I have a BIG need to share my thoughts and experiences almost constantly, hence why I'm pretty active on social media.

2. I can go from having serious conversations about ideological concepts, to making dirty jokes and seemingly not caring about anything. And I'll have equal the fun doing both.

3. Noise bothers me when I'm at home (I have roommates,) unless it's noise I'm making myself. I guess it's because I tend to consider home to be the one place I should feel like I'm in solitude and I hate anything that gets in the way of me not feeling like I have control there.

4. I have a childish mentality, most of the time, I guess. I'm not very interested in facts, rather I enjoy talking about nonsense and ways of living that I'm not sure have ever been practiced but that I feel would improve society. I care about the whys more than the whats, also. For example, I might go hours without learning someone's name or the dynamics of any of their hobbies (if they tell me they play guitar, I'll be much more interested in what motivated them to play than anything concerning the actual guitar,) just discussing things like what matters most to them, what kind of childhood they had, etc. I think that can make conversations with me very hard for some, because they're so personal. And my jokes are just completely absurd. 

5. For some reason I never really feel like I'm authentic with anyone. I always feel that I'm putting up some facade, even though if I try to explain who I really am on paper, I pretty much can't put into words any differences in how I act vs. who I feel I am. All I know is that I'm spastic, and that hopefully if I was comfortable (which I likely have NEVER been so I have nothing to compare these thoughts to,) I wouldn't be.


----------



## Retrospectacles

Screams for Tina said:


> 1. I fantasize a lot about doing things that would probably bore me or make me uncomfortable in reality. For example, I think about travelling by myself to somewhere rural and spending most of my time alone, getting lost in nature. But the reality is that I tend to get bored if I'm not connecting with someone else in some way, no matter what I'm doing. I have a BIG need to share my thoughts and experiences almost constantly, hence why I'm pretty active on social media.
> *Interesting... I think this is having lower-level intuition with an Se preference. Feeling. ESFP or ISFP*
> 
> 2. I can go from having serious conversations about ideological concepts, to making dirty jokes and seemingly not caring about anything. And I'll have equal the fun doing both.
> *Hmm... Se + intuition tert again*
> 
> 3. Noise bothers me when I'm at home (I have roommates,) unless it's noise I'm making myself. I guess it's because I tend to consider home to be the one place I should feel like I'm in solitude and I hate anything that gets in the way of me not feeling like I have control there.
> *Introverion*
> 4. I have a childish mentality, most of the time, I guess. I'm not very interested in facts, rather I enjoy talking about nonsense and ways of living that I'm not sure have ever been practiced but that I feel would improve society. I care about the whys more than the whats, also. For example, I might go hours without learning someone's name or the dynamics of any of their hobbies (if they tell me they play guitar, I'll be much more interested in what motivated them to play than anything concerning the actual guitar,) just discussing things like what matters most to them, what kind of childhood they had, etc. I think that can make conversations with me very hard for some, because they're so personal. And my jokes are just completely absurd.
> *Feeling over thinking, Ti over Te, Fi over Fe*
> 5. For some reason I never really feel like I'm authentic with anyone. I always feel that I'm putting up some facade, even though if I try to explain who I really am on paper, I pretty much can't put into words any differences in how I act and who I feel I am.
> *Hmmm... Suggests Fe but I still have a feeling you're Fi based off of your sense of humor and personal way of speaking with people*




*Overall: ISFP--with Ti preference over Te possibly*

1. I can't handle conflict at all, so I never gossip or take sides or anything like that. If there's drama/fighting between friends, I will either remain passively neutral and wait for it to blow over _or_, if the friends turn out to be the dramatic type or the drama gets really bad, I will subtly leave the friend group without saying anything. If I'm in an argument with someone and they get angry/upset at me, I will tense up, qualify, and leave. I never insult/yell back because I already take conflict very strongly, so there's no reason I'd want to fan the flames. Besides, I have never understood why people want to insilt each other. Because of this, I have never had an enemy.

2. I love to draw--always have. I particularly love to draw flowers, landscapes, and animals (deer, dogs, wolves, etc.), including the mythological. I doodle all over everything. When I get stressed I "stress-doodle" by drawing the same thing over and over 30+ times. So you're going to see a paper that has been left near me covered in a million balloons/flowers/hearts/etc. that look exactly the same and I won't even realize it until afterward. My favorite thing to draw on myself is rose vines climbing all over my arm. 

3. My favorite class that I've ever taken was psychology. Other classes that I absolutely loved were philosophy and English. I generally hate taking classes because I really don't like how shut-in and bottled up I feel in them, and they can be so boring especially if the class is based around mind-numbing powerpoints and a monotone, uninterested professor. That being said, I absolutely love to learn and identify as a 5w4. 

4. I am a little kid magnet. I am not particularly "skillful" with kids but they love me anyway. I once had a cousin who was 6 years younger than me grow out her hair, take horseback riding lessons, and pledge to be a veterinarian just because she wanted to be like me. 

5. I am extremely and strangely open-minded. People come to me with the weirdest problems all the time and I will listen intently and understandingly. I also love really weird movies, books, art, music, etc.--however I am not judgemental in any way. I can see the beauty/value in almost all forms of media and will enjoy something someone shows me because I will at least find some part of it interesting. I like things from almost all genres. For example, musically I prefer alternative, rock, and indie, but I like country artists, r&b, electronic, etc. I'm also really open-minded as far as religious views/politics/philosophy etc. It is extremely difficult to offend me.


----------



## Krayfish

Retrospectacles said:


> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 1. I can't handle conflict at all, so I never gossip or take sides or anything like that. If there's drama/fighting between friends, I will either remain passively neutral and wait for it to blow over _or_, if the friends turn out to be the dramatic type or the drama gets really bad, I will subtly leave the friend group without saying anything. If I'm in an argument with someone and they get angry/upset at me, I will tense up, qualify, and leave. I never insult/yell back because I already take conflict very strongly, so there's no reason I'd want to fan the flames. Besides, I have never understood why people want to insilt each other. Because of this, I have never had an enemy.
> 
> 2. I love to draw--always have. I particularly love to draw flowers, landscapes, and animals (deer, dogs, wolves, etc.), including the mythological. I doodle all over everything. When I get stressed I "stress-doodle" by drawing the same thing over and over 30+ times. So you're going to see a paper that has been left near me covered in a million balloons/flowers/hearts/etc. that look exactly the same and I won't even realize it until afterward. My favorite thing to draw on myself is rose vines climbing all over my arm.
> 
> 3. My favorite class that I've ever taken was psychology. Other classes that I absolutely loved were philosophy and English. I generally hate taking classes because I really don't like how shut-in and bottled up I feel in them, and they can be so boring especially if the class is based around mind-numbing powerpoints and a monotone, uninterested professor. That being said, I absolutely love to learn and identify as a 5w4.
> 
> 4. I am a little kid magnet. I am not particularly "skillful" with kids but they love me anyway. I once had a cousin who was 6 years younger than me grow out her hair, take horseback riding lessons, and pledge to be a veterinarian just because she wanted to be like me.
> 
> 5. I am extremely and strangely open-minded. People come to me with the weirdest problems all the time and I will listen intently and understandingly. I also love really weird movies, books, art, music, etc.--however I am not judgemental in any way. I can see the beauty/value in almost all forms of media and will enjoy something someone shows me because I will at least find some part of it interesting. I like things from almost all genres. For example, musically I prefer alternative, rock, and indie, but I like country artists, r&b, electronic, etc. I'm also really open-minded as far as religious views/politics/philosophy etc. It is extremely difficult to offend me.


1) Undoubtedly a feeler, sound like enneatype 9
2) This sounds like Fi for some reason I cannot explain
3) My INFP music theory teacher said something fairly similar, but this sounds really Ne
4) Sounds like Fi again
5) Fi-Ne, I almost want to say Ne over Fi.

xNFP, I almost want to say ENFP but that seems sort of wrong

_______________________________________________________________________________________

1) One thing that really bothers me far more often than it should is that my country’s education system (USA if anyone couldn’t guess) doesn’t place any importance on language learning. Every time I go on this website, I swear I read someone saying “sorry english isn’t my first language,” yet applying grammar and vocabulary at a level of a native speaker. I wasted four years trying to learn a second language and can’t actually apply this anywhere, and this is very common in my country. It irritates me that I (and many) cannot do the same because in the end we’re missing out on so many ideas and cultures just because we fail to understand anyone but ourselves.

2) While my mind is often chaotic and loud and I am often quite nervous and unsettled in deposition, people often tell me that I seem as though I would be ok with anything and (apparently) I appear to be quite easygoing and calm.

3) Somewhat contradictory to the above statement, my emotions are probably more apparent to others than they are to myself (I guess unless the emotion is general anxiety or anger/irritation). My feelings will often manifest physically before I myself notice them.

4) I am probably one of the worst liars that you’ll meet. People have joked that I’d never be good at statistics purely because I’d feel to guilty to actually mislead someone into believing what I “needed them” to believe (which is probably true to be honest, I prefer honesty anyways). Still, this bothers me because knowing this, people will blindly trust me and believe me to be innocent. This is troublesome, because no one is actually that nice and everyone has their moments of dishonesty.

5) While I thoroughly enjoy debates and delving into theory and ideas, one thing I really cannot stand is philosophy. I know that philosophy isn’t all about questions like “is the chair really there” or “is the world actually real,” but it just doesn’t seem useful in any way regardless. I’ve literally had conversations about what the characteristic of alien life could be based on environment constraints, which is likely just as applicable, but philosophy makes me want to slam my face through a brick wall.


----------



## TalNFJ

Jonneh said:


> 1. There is the F (maybe Fi?)
> 
> 2. Maybe J?
> 
> 3. This sounds like the stereotypical INFJ profetic ability. It's at least N.
> 
> 4. Haha, not sure what this is, but YouTube tutorials probably would have been cheeper.
> 
> 5. Sucky situation. I have an ISTJ friend who is in the same boat. My heart goes out to you
> 
> Over all I'm not sure of your type (some of your points didn't reveal much as far as typology goes). I'd say FJ (maybe NFJ), but I don't feel I know enough to say what the first two are.
> 
> 
> 1. The only reason I'm posting here is to try to resurrect this thread. It is a fun read, and I'd hate to see it go.
> 
> 2. I'm pretty conflict adverse, and will often bite my tongue in order to keep the peace. I've been trying to get better about that (mostly because it's not healthy and it's not helpful), but few things stir up the pot of negative emotions like the thought of having to correct someone or engage in verbal battle.
> 
> 3. This one is kind of related to number two. If someone presents me with their belief (and it is an opposing belief) I like to ask them a lot of questions. Most of the time I ask questions to understand what they believe and what perceptive they have. However, sometimes their beliefs are harmful to themselves to I ask questions to help them fully think through what they believe and learn about how it could be potentially harmful.
> 
> 4. If someone asks for advice I will tell them what I see and offer them a few different courses of action. I don't want to tell them what to do because 1, that's not helpful and 2, if it doesn't work they will be ticked off at me.
> 
> 5. A circle of friends of mine have a theory that I'm a robot. However, those closest to me (and I myself) know better. Still, it is fun to entertain their theory and crack occasional jokes about not having a heart.


I'm a little confused but I think it's safe to say XSFP?
I agree, this thread is fun, I'll try to contribute.

1. My favorite activity of the week is hanging out with my friends at a pub.

2. I prefer working or studying over taking vacations or resting and when I don't feel productive I judge myself very hard, also I'd get work done always first.

3. People always tell me I'm one of the only persons to listen to them fully, and it makes me feel extreamly good 

4. I really enjoy giving lectures or talking to a crowd.

5. I constantly live in the future and just trying to chill and live the present is really rough.


----------



## catharsiis

ENTP? maybe ENTJ?

1. I'm shy around strangers, but silly and a little loud around my friends. When I'm around them I laugh at everything constantly!!
2. I love adventure!! I live to travel and experience new things. I feel bored and aggravated if I go too long without a new/exciting experience.
3. I'm sort of an ambivert. I'm mostly introverted when I'm depressed, but when I'm doing good I love to be around people. I start to get quite antsy when I'm alone. But I also have periods of time where I'm basically a hermit haha
4. I daydream a lot. I'd say more than 50% of any given moment, I'm mentally somewhere else lol. I thoroughly enjoy making up elaborate scenarios in my head and getting real deep into them.
5. I overthink waaaaay too much. I overanalyze almost anything that happens to me. It's exhausting.


----------



## rainydayz

catharsiis said:


> ENTP? maybe ENTJ?
> 
> 1. I'm shy around strangers, but silly and a little loud around my friends. When I'm around them I laugh at everything constantly!!
> 2. I love adventure!! I live to travel and experience new things. I feel bored and aggravated if I go too long without a new/exciting experience.
> 3. I'm sort of an ambivert. I'm mostly introverted when I'm depressed, but when I'm doing good I love to be around people. I start to get quite antsy when I'm alone. But I also have periods of time where I'm basically a hermit haha
> 4. I daydream a lot. I'd say more than 50% of any given moment, I'm mentally somewhere else lol. I thoroughly enjoy making up elaborate scenarios in my head and getting real deep into them.
> 5. I overthink waaaaay too much. I overanalyze almost anything that happens to me. It's exhausting.



1. I get an SF vibe
2. Typical EP
3. Common with ENxx
4. N 
5. N with some introversion
Id say ENFP maybe INFP.

1. I like analyzing formulas, people, systems and principles. I tend to overthink things and constantly think about "what if". I break things down by comparing it to something im already accustomed to or understand. 

2. I am lazy, and dont strive to be alpha but if im put in a group i am very tedious and like to lead. If you want it done right gotta do it yourself. Justice over feelings any day. I am confrontational and love a good fight. i like to debate but i am usually easy going and neutral. 

3. I am aloof and very cold but love people and the spotlight. I like messing around with others, telling jokes, cackling and telling stories. I'm very charismatic in the way i speak- very good at convincing others. I am a great story teller and good at getting out of crap.

4. I like to experiment and love to change things however im a creature of habit. Most things i do are based off my gut and i stick with it. I like things to be open and flexible however a basis of what the plan is.

5. I can be very manipulative, and often times dont realize im doing it- it just happens so i can see how others react and i base off what do. Im very good at reading people. I'm great in crisis situations- usually dont panic


----------



## Clockheart

rainydayz said:


> 1. I get an SF vibe
> 2. Typical EP
> 3. Common with ENxx
> 4. N
> 5. N with some introversion
> Id say ENFP maybe INFP.
> 
> 1. I like analyzing formulas, people, systems and principles. I tend to overthink things and constantly think about "what if". I break things down by comparing it to something im already accustomed to or understand.
> 
> 2. I am lazy, and dont strive to be alpha but if im put in a group i am very tedious and like to lead. If you want it done right gotta do it yourself. Justice over feelings any day. I am confrontational and love a good fight. i like to debate but i am usually easy going and neutral.
> 
> 3. I am aloof and very cold but love people and the spotlight. I like messing around with others, telling jokes, cackling and telling stories. I'm very charismatic in the way i speak- very good at convincing others. I am a great story teller and good at getting out of crap.
> 
> 4. I like to experiment and love to change things however im a creature of habit. Most things i do are based off my gut and i stick with it. I like things to be open and flexible however a basis of what the plan is.
> 
> 5. I can be very manipulative, and often times dont realize im doing it- it just happens so i can see how others react and i base off what do. Im very good at reading people. I'm great in crisis situations- usually dont panic


1. Ti maybe?
2. so relatable
3. E, Fi
4. inf Ni, P
5. could be Fe
Well, overall it sounds like ESxP, leaning towards ESTP. this whole post sounds like me omg

1. I'm really bad at expressing my feelings on paper, that's why every time I tried to have a diary I miserably failed. The second I sit down to write something I basically forget who I am, it's so hard to remember everyithing and write it down. Though I'm really good at writing essays and stuff.
2. I get used to my surroundings and lifestyle too fast. For example, whenever I stay home for a day, the next one I don't want to go out at all, I get too accustomed to my flat. And whenever I go out, I don't want to go back home anymore.
3. People often tell me I'm borderline egoistic just because I don't want to do what they expect/want me to.
4. I always feel like I'm the mere observer of this world. Sometimes it's more interesting to read books, play games or watch some series than trying to do something myself in reality. I get attached to characters and the universe easily and it's really hard for me to let it all go and get back to real world.
5. I always want everything to be done my way and I never compromise with anyone really, it just annoys me way too much when someone questions my decisions and wishes.


----------



## RAWRXDD

1) Fi
2)Se
3)Fi
4)Se , Fi ? And I feel you 
5)Fi Fi

ISFP , wew nice I like Se people

1) I have a dream and goals but I procrastinate a lot but I believe in myself and I'm gonna do it ( later lololol )
2) 90% of my mind is living in a different reality ( when it reaches 100% I suddenly fall or I accidentally hit things and I wake up to this reality )
3) Usually I'm not interested in talking with new people that have another interests/personality but sometimes I like to talk to strangers just for fun , I'm very happy with my friends and I want them to be happy with me , hurt them and I'll fight you .
4) I dislike sensors that treat intuitive ppl bad or say that they are weird . And I really dislike closed minded sensors .
5) I like astrology , numerology , tarot , mbti things like that , they are fun. I enjoy watching anime , making memes and funny jokes .


----------



## Krayfish

RAWRXDD said:


> 1) I have a dream and goals but I procrastinate a lot but I believe in myself and I'm gonna do it ( later lololol )
> 2) 90% of my mind is living in a different reality ( when it reaches 100% I suddenly fall or I accidentally hit things and I wake up to this reality )
> 3) Usually I'm not interested in talking with new people that have another interests/personality but sometimes I like to talk to strangers just for fun , I'm very happy with my friends and I want them to be happy with me , hurt them and I'll fight you .
> 4) I dislike sensors that treat intuitive ppl bad or say that they are weird . And I really dislike closed minded sensors .
> 5) I like astrology , numerology , tarot , mbti things like that , they are fun. I enjoy watching anime , making memes and funny jokes .


1) Tertiary pi function (si/ni)
2) Sounds like Ne
3) This is incredibly Fi
4) This is also incredibly INFP
5) Eh could be anything, sounds like perciever though

INFP 
______________________________________________________________________

1) I’m not a big fan of city environments. I find that it’s so noisy and busy that it can sometimes be difficult to relax or focus. The sheer amount of people is also discomforting. I suppose I just have a low level of tolerance for stimulus.

2) To solve difficult problems, I often find it really helpful to externalize them. Often my mom just stands there while I explain the problem and half ignores me and I can figure it out. I suppose this is because my head is sort of mess, and the outside world is a little more organized.

3) I often come off significantly older than I actually am (not just because of appearance either). Apparently, I hold myself like a professional and have a calm and confident aura (or so I’ve been told, I mean, you have to ask after being mistaken for a 30 year old in high school). It’s sort of weird though, because internally I’m often quite uncertain.

4) I am a work first, play second (or never) sort of person, although heavily procrastinating in the same respect. When I work though, I have to finish everything in one shot and rely purely on workflow to get me through. If I don’t do everything in one shot, I’ll end up forgetting things or the quality of my work/focus will suffer.

5) While I saw myself as a focused individual for a long time, I’m actually anything but. My mind tends to flicker from work to imagination (mostly story lines). All the notes that I take are covered in doodles, shapes, and colors.


----------



## catharsiis

I'm a little bit of a noob when it comes to typing others, so bear with me here!

1. Hmm, lack of Se maybe?
2. "My head is sort of a mess, and the outside world is a little bit more organized." Hmm. Ne?
3. J vibes.
4. More J vibes.
5. Don't know.

I don't know, I'm quite bad at this. ;-; but to me, ISFJ sounds right.

1. I crave adventure. I feel the most alive when I'm doing something new and different. I daydream constantly about getting my friends together, packing my things, and just _going_, without any particular destination.
2. My emotions and my logic always collide. Especially when it comes to making decisions. I feel strong emotions, but then there's the logical part of me that is yelling "Who cares if you feel that way?? Do the _right _thing!!" But my emotions can be excruciating, sometimes like a physical pain in my chest. It's a constant battle.
3. I'm ambiverted in the way that I'm very picky about the people I talk to and hang around, but when I find the right people, I want to be around them 24/7. Being with my friends fills me with a happy energy that swirls around in my chest like a storm. And although I do need recharging time, it doesn't necessarily have to be alone time. Sitting in a room with someone and watching TV is good enough for me. I feel like I go a little crazy if I have to be alone for any more than a day.
4. I'm very awkward in conversation, especially when it comes to small talk. I find myself bored often when I'm talking to people, and I have a hard time thinking of what to say. But when someone comes along with an interesting topic, I can babble on and on for hours. If I'm really excited while talking to someone, I'll somehow start to talk about 5 things at once. This happens especially often when I'm with my intuitive friends.
5. I am a huge procrastinator, it takes me a lot of motivation to start things..... but once I start them, I hyper focus and can't seem to stop working! I'm either in lazy couch potato mode, or workaholic mode. No in between.


----------



## ai.tran.75

catharsiis said:


> I'm a little bit of a noob when it comes to typing others, so bear with me here!
> 
> 1. Hmm, lack of Se maybe?
> 2. "My head is sort of a mess, and the outside world is a little bit more organized." Hmm. Ne?
> 3. J vibes.
> 4. More J vibes.
> 5. Don't know.
> 
> I don't know, I'm quite bad at this. ;-; but to me, ISFJ sounds right.
> 
> 1. I crave adventure. I feel the most alive when I'm doing something new and different. I daydream constantly about getting my friends together, packing my things, and just _going_, without any particular destination.
> 2. My emotions and my logic always collide. Especially when it comes to making decisions. I feel strong emotions, but then there's the logical part of me that is yelling "Who cares if you feel that way?? Do the _right _thing!!" But my emotions can be excruciating, sometimes like a physical pain in my chest. It's a constant battle.
> 3. I'm ambiverted in the way that I'm very picky about the people I talk to and hang around, but when I find the right people, I want to be around them 24/7. Being with my friends fills me with a happy energy that swirls around in my chest like a storm. And although I do need recharging time, it doesn't necessarily have to be alone time. Sitting in a room with someone and watching TV is good enough for me. I feel like I go a little crazy if I have to be alone for any more than a day.
> 4. I'm very awkward in conversation, especially when it comes to small talk. I find myself bored often when I'm talking to people, and I have a hard time thinking of what to say. But when someone comes along with an interesting topic, I can babble on and on for hours. If I'm really excited while talking to someone, I'll somehow start to talk about 5 things at once. This happens especially often when I'm with my intuitive friends.
> 5. I am a huge procrastinator, it takes me a lot of motivation to start things..... but once I start them, I hyper focus and can't seem to stop working! I'm either in lazy couch potato mode, or workaholic mode. No in between.


1.extroversion - leaning towards perceiving - could be Ne or Se in high position 
2.perhaps feeling and thinking stack are next to one another 
3. Extrovert- fe perhaps? 
4. Ne 
5. Ne I'm guessing 

According to the example above Entp- however depending on your age enfp is another possibility 

---------------------------------------------------------------
Type my mother 

1. Extremely detail oriented whether it's dealing with conversation or decorating something- in conversation she will describe every detail and give in her feelings and feedback before getting to the main point - with work or decorations she's a perfectionist- however her perfection lies more on beauty and meaning more so than orders 
2. Would randomly quote things aloud or sing out of nowhere in passionate manner 
3. Talks about politics and how the world works nonstop- comparing the past to the future - when converse in politics it seem as if she's trying to lecture you 
4. Very emotional and wears her heart on her sleeve. Gain energy through helping others - however there are times when her kindness her mistaken as bribery ( she never bribes) if anyone were to think so she'll fit contact with them forever 
5. Does everything with passion whether it be working with disable children ( she's a feeding therapist) - cooking up dinner- conversing - or organizing a closet 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falsify Honestly

Hmmm... I don't know, maybe ENFJ.

1. I love writing, but I hardly ever finish a project because I get discouraged when I reread it. I think it's shit, and unredeemable.
2. I hate being late, and will often leave way too early. This especially happens when I'm nervous about something (my first day at college, I was there about an hour or two before my first class).
3. I often write through things I'm thinking about or struggling with. It helps me clear up my thoughts, and give me something concrete instead of vagueness. Freewriting will help me when I'm feeling distressed or down.
4. I keep to myself too much, most likely. Too cautious.
5. I've loved college so far, and I'm looking forward to the semester to start up again.


----------



## Jeffrei

Falsify Honestly said:


> Hmmm... I don't know, maybe ENFJ.
> 
> 1. I love writing, but I hardly ever finish a project because I get discouraged when I reread it. I think it's shit, and unredeemable.
> 2. I hate being late, and will often leave way too early. This especially happens when I'm nervous about something (my first day at college, I was there about an hour or two before my first class).
> 3. I often write through things I'm thinking about or struggling with. It helps me clear up my thoughts, and give me something concrete instead of vagueness. Freewriting will help me when I'm feeling distressed or down.
> 4. I keep to myself too much, most likely. Too cautious.
> 5. I've loved college so far, and I'm looking forward to the semester to start up again.


1.
2. There is the J (maybe FJ?)
3. Possibly S?
4. And there is the I
5. 

Well, your 5 points and their shortness definantly vibes IxTJ. However, I'm not sure I have enough to go off of in order to say for sure what your type is.


1. I just came up with a plot/idea for a movie in which the antagonist is a carpet that shrinks things. It's a pretty cool story if I do say so myself. I might make it a book later...

2. None of the Myers Briggs types really seem to fit for whatever reason, and I'm honestly not sure if I should be feeling happy, frustrated, both, or something else (I know what I am feeling, but what I should be feeling is another story).

3. People often interperate what I say to mean something other than how I meant it. I never really care enough to correct them though... which sometimes leads me to wonder if I have some sort of socal disorder or something, but that's a story for another time. 

4. I can memorize the lyerics for songs pretty quickly. Mostly because it's not hard for me to catch on to where the song is going (and predict what words will come next). If only I could sing well... I feel like that could be the ultimate singer power.

5. I often find myself listening to people's tales of woe. I'm not completely sure why, but for whatever reason they think that I'm a good/safe person to come to (which I don't mind if it's not the same problem over and over (after about the third time I'm going to get frustrated, just tell you how to fix it, and not talk about it again until you try something (otherwise I feel as if I'm enabling you to willow in self pity and/or gossip)).


----------



## Marshy

1) xD i have a good personality!!! 
2) I love to partay!!!!!
3) Im a flirt  hmu if you wanna hookup xD
4) Im fun 
5) xD! 

ENFP with a developed Si. 
Also weighed in on ISFP and ISFJ


----------



## Sir Kanra

Your picture is is .. what he hell. No offense. You're an INTP? You're descriptions sounds like a stereotypical ESFP or something, goodness. All the Fe

1. I don't like to plan much. I like to adapt and react on the spot a lot because it's fun, at the most maybe utilizing tactics. The only time I plan is if it involves my longer distance goals or something. To test myself and how far I can go.

2. If there's a problem I always need to talk about it. I don't believe in holding those things in. Fuck that. We need progression, communication, to learn and evolve. Lol. Be straightforward. Unless it's too risky but still I almost always have to at least test the waters and speak up if I'm upset about something or even just disagree.

3. Keeping in contact with people is difficult. For the most part I can connect with one or two fairly frequently, but any other is pretty rare. I can talk to people and be open about myself and then vanish and not come back for a while, if at all. Usually I do, but I am more of a drifter.

4. I have a poor memory. I usually forget details like their names (if I just met them or haven't seen them in a while), dates, any dates really (including anniversaries with an SO), I zone out and don't notice surroundings details except random times), I forget most words of conversations, I don't remember the sentences said. I get impressions, big picture of it, more than anything. It's a running gag about me that I don't am forgetful. Remember faces more than names. Aside from when I'm stressed and get more detail oriented and perfectionistic.

5. I've been told my words were too .. flowery at school once. PFF not allowed. You need to fit into their format. Like with advanced Math "it'll be useful", and also learn it the way they want you to. I deemed it wouldn't be useful for my goals so there was no point. It's very regimented and I never fit into those things. Like when they had me type a certain way with hands always on the keyboard a certain positioning and I just ended up doing it free handed how I wanted instead.


----------



## Jeffrei

Kyrose said:


> Your picture is is .. what he hell. No offense. You're an INTP? You're descriptions sounds like a stereotypical ESFP or something, goodness. All the Fe


So lots of exclamation marks, smiley faces, and basic sentences equals ESFP? No other personality types use excessive amounts of exclamation marks and smiley faces? Also, I thought ESFPs had Fi not Fe.


----------



## Sir Kanra

Jonneh said:


> Kyrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your picture is is .. what he hell. No offense. You're an INTP? You're descriptions sounds like a stereotypical ESFP or something, goodness. All the Fe
> 
> 
> 
> So lots of exclamation marks, smiley faces, and basic sentences equals ESFP? No other personality types use excessive amounts of exclamation marks and smiley faces? Also, I thought ESFPs had Fi not Fe.
Click to expand...

Yeah I took a leap and it's totally off... Thing is though, I've seen ENFP be super expressive and playful at times despite being an Fi not Fe user so what's up with that. It's why I first think to ExFP and it gets confusing to see more expressive Fi users and less expressive Fe users. .


----------



## Marshy

Kyrose said:


> Your picture is is .. what he hell. No offense. You're an INTP? You're descriptions sounds like a stereotypical ESFP or something, goodness. All the Fe
> 
> 1. I don't like to plan much. I like to adapt and react on the spot a lot because it's fun, at the most maybe utilizing tactics. The only time I plan is if it involves my longer distance goals or something. To test myself and how far I can go.
> 
> 2. If there's a problem I always need to talk about it. I don't believe in holding those things in. Fuck that. We need progression, communication, to learn and evolve. Lol. Be straightforward. Unless it's too risky but still I almost always have to at least test the waters and speak up if I'm upset about something or even just disagree.
> 
> 3. Keeping in contact with people is difficult. For the most part I can connect with one or two fairly frequently, but any other is pretty rare. I can talk to people and be open about myself and then vanish and not come back for a while, if at all. Usually I do, but I am more of a drifter.
> 
> 4. I have a poor memory. I usually forget details like their names (if I just met them or haven't seen them in a while), dates, any dates really (including anniversaries with an SO), I zone out and don't notice surroundings details except random times), I forget most words of conversations, I don't remember the sentences said. I get impressions, big picture of it, more than anything. It's a running gag about me that I don't am forgetful. Remember faces more than names. Aside from when I'm stressed and get more detail oriented and perfectionistic.
> 
> 5. I've been told my words were too .. flowery at school once. PFF not allowed. You need to fit into their format. Like with advanced Math "it'll be useful", and also learn it the way they want you to. I deemed it wouldn't be useful for my goals so there was no point. It's very regimented and I never fit into those things. Like when they had me type a certain way with hands always on the keyboard a certain positioning and I just ended up doing it free handed how I wanted instead.


Clearly leading with Ne with a horrible Si. Almost as if you based yourself around the MBTI, but enxp nevertheless. 2 leads me to believe entp


----------



## Sir Kanra

Marshy14 said:


> Clearly leading with Ne with a horrible Si. Almost as if you based yourself around the MBTI, but enxp nevertheless. 2 leads me to believe entp


I'm fascinated by brains, others and my own so it may seem so. There's only room for 5 facts. I've just found it's common though. The reacting on the spot thing I'm not so sure, since I use to just charge into battle in games with no plan and if I had any tactics I didn't think about it, and that's supposedly more of an SP thing(people have thought that). But I guess that's an ENxP thing too. *shrugs*


----------



## GinJuice

INFP 

1. I'm competitive, especially with sports 
2. People that get offended by everything are difficult for me to talk to, because I like to debate & dicuss & hear different points of view but for it to be fun
3. I'm energetic but only like being with my core group of friends 
4. I can get bored fast & always feel like there's something better out there
5. I type this as my grandparents are watching the local news. I think it's ridiculous & can't understand why people watch it. It's 95% bad news, over the top imo, & I just don't understand how it's interesting/entertaining?


----------



## Clockheart

wooooooow cool avatar. and yeah, esfp, sista

1. I'm really into reality shows and TV dramas.
2. I hate competiton since I'm pretty insecure and doubt every achievement of mine, so I always assume I'm giong to lose whenever some confrontation starts. I'm so sick of proving I'm good enough.
3. Things like high school cliques and popularity are really important to me, I love labeling and classifying everything in my life, it just feels so cool to know that you 'belong' somewhere.
4. I like forcing my agenda down everyone else's throats even though I know it's not the right thing to do. I'll never accept other person's opinion, but I want mine to be the one and only for everybody. In a confrontation or just a simple discussion I have no chill and I never back out. If I get engaged into some kind of a debate, my prime goal is to force my opinion on others, not to gain knowledge or learn new information.
5. I'm pretty violent and hot-headed.


----------



## GoosePeelings

1. Fi maybe, EF at least.
2. The last part says Fi to me
3. E, Fe for the first part, Te for the middle part and Fi for the last part
4. Fi, SF maybe
5. Typically Se

ESFP

--

1. I'm a rather serious person by nature. It's my pet peeve when people screw around instead of focusing to the task at hand, even if it's a party game or something like it. You must follow the rules or you ruin it for everyone.
2. I tend to respect authority and see laws as something necessary for everyone's safety. If there's something wrong with the system, it should be changed little by little from the inside. 
3. I keep thinking if what I say is appropriate and try my best not to offend anyone. I constantly worry about what other people think of me.
4. I try my best to be prepared for everything. When I go somewhere I try to have all the necessary things with me, from keys to headphones, and get anxious if something is missing.
5. Even though I get nervous when I have to call someone I don't really know, I have no problem talking to a stranger via text or face-to-face.


----------



## nep2une

1. "you ruin it for everyone"
2. This seems to go with 1. 
3. Hm? Fe?
4. Si?

I think some of those answers seem stereotypically Te but I'm thinking it's actually Fe?? 

ISFJ. 

1. Recently a friend described me as nosy, analytical, and "INTJ-like". Keep in mind, they have a pretty shallow understanding of mbti, so they're probably just going off of stereotypes.

2. Before I do something, I think about how it might make me feel and if it'll cause me any anxiety or stress. When I hear of the idea of "making decisions based off of logic", the idea is alien to me.

3. It tends to be obvious to me just after a short while of observing someone if they're bad news or not worth my time. Which could just be paranoia or something else but anyway? I was the first person in my friend group to realise that someone was sketchy before evidence came out showing that they were, indeed, a person of questionable morals. At first I disliked them for reasons that could have seemed petty. One of those reasons being they were too friendly and "laid it on a bit thick". 

4. I used to take graphic design classes and was described as being "good at finding new solutions to problems" - much to, at times, the displeasure of my instructor since I usually never wanted to do things exactly the way he taught them. lol Though I wouldn't say I'm the type to come up with multiple ideas or solutions. More like I come up with just one and go with it.

5. I've never been one to plan things out and seem to get little benefit from my overthinking events that haven't even happened yet and seeing the ways I could mess up. It seems better in my case to just do it (whatever it is) and not think too much about it beforehand.


----------



## Falsify Honestly

@Enceladus
1. N, maybe a bit of J.
2. T and J
3. I and J
4. T
5. I and T.
Definitely INTJ

1. I always need music. Almost have it playing every waking moment. Aside from loving music, the other reason is it can help me focus, and block out more distracting noises. A lot of the music I listen to has to have a good groove.

2. I don't really seek out to lead things, but when I have, I have done well.

3. I've been reading philosophy, history, and theology recently.

4. Baseball is the best sport ever invented.

5. I will tend to avoid verbal conflicts only because I don't see the point in it. But, if it will improve things, I will not mind engaging in debate or confrontation.


----------



## Clockheart

@Enceladus 
1. Fi, Ni (?)
2. Te (?)
3. Fi
4. Te
5. Fi
INTJ
@Falsify Honestly
Very weird info...I'll go with INTP/J

1. I don't like sleeping. I think it's a sheer waste of time, I could do so many things in these 8-10 hours.
2. I usually find people pretty annoying. Everyone thinks that things they have to say are of utter importance, even if they're obviously not that interesting, and damn they take too long to explain the obvious. I can usually catch what a person wants to get across at once, as if I read their minds, so I'm pretty infamous for cutting people out middle sentence. If you want to talk to me, keep it short and to the point. I doubt you have anything really interesting to tell anyway.
3. I really love having long walks alone in the evening or at night, enjoying outside world with some atmospheric music as my sole companion. When people tell me it's dangerous to hang out alone after dark and I should probably stop doing that, I can't help but roll my eyes straight to space.
4. I usually treat people like a nuisance and always put my needs over others', but the worse I act around certain people the more they're drawn to me. really ******.
5. I view my life as a mere story or a game, so I'm up to trying new things even if they're pretty dangerous. I can't stand overly cautious people, they just always ruin the fun of living ones' lives to the fullest.


----------



## jjcu

I'll try..

1. SE I think
2. Te maybe.
3. Seems Se.
4. Te I think...
5. Probably Se.

*Entj or Esfp *

1. My hobbies are drawing and sometimes singing. I like to listen to music and play games too.
2. I've been told I am quiet/mellow/calm/lazy. I don't talk much... I don't show my anger and I don't argue or get into fights. 
3. I don't have any friends, well no one that I can talk to and be myself around with, I think... maybe it's because I'm shy, but I'm not sure.
4. I was told I think like a child... I'm not very responsible.
5. I'm one of Jehovah's Witnesses, if that says anything. I take it seriously, but I wish I was better at it.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

1 Nothing comes into my mind
2 Introverted
3 Fe inferior
4 Intuition maybe
5 Again, I've got nothing.

INTP my dear friend. Go and be free to do what you want as any INTP should be. :congratulatory::applouse:


1 I find it uneasy to deal with teamwork at my college. Not because of the people, but because it implies that a lot of time I must stay in the school or go to their houses for work. A huge timebomb.

2 I like to mess with my best friend only to see his reaction. I do that with every other friend to some degree.

3 Family values and bond are not exactly my biggest concern.

4 I like study history. Mostly to find something stupidly fun, like the time when I learned that the spanish armada didn't exactly lost to the british, but against the horrible stormy weather.

5 Sometime, I do ridiculous comments just for the sake of it. I don't believe any of the stupid things I say, but people sometimes think I'm really dumb. Maybe I should change that, but I can't.


----------



## Jeffrei

ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> 1 Nothing comes into my mind
> 2 Introverted
> 3 Fe inferior
> 4 Intuition maybe
> 5 Again, I've got nothing.
> 
> INTP my dear friend. Go and be free to do what you want as any INTP should be. :congratulatory::applouse:
> 
> 
> 1 I find it uneasy to deal with teamwork at my college. Not because of the people, but because it implies that a lot of time I must stay in the school or go to their houses for work. A huge timebomb.
> 
> 2 I like to mess with my best friend only to see his reaction. I do that with every other friend to some degree.
> 
> 3 Family values and bond are not exactly my biggest concern.
> 
> 4 I like study history. Mostly to find something stupidly fun, like the time when I learned that the spanish armada didn't exactly lost to the british, but against the horrible stormy weather.
> 
> 5 Sometime, I do ridiculous comments just for the sake of it. I don't believe any of the stupid things I say, but people sometimes think I'm really dumb. Maybe I should change that, but I can't.


1. Not sure what this would be, but I see where you are coming from.

2. Ok. Slightly T?

3. Yeah I'd say T

4. NT vibe

5. Huh... not sure.

I really feel like I am guessing (which I am), but I'm thinking INTP. I have an NT vibe, E doesn't seem to fit, and you don't quite seem INTJ. So gut instinct would be INTP.


1. I have this weird not schedule but still routine that I like to follow, but at the same time I'm open to new ideas and pretty flexible (if not put on the spot). However, I'm not exactly an organized individual and I procrastinate on the things that don't really matter to me. So... to quote Princess Bride, "it would seem we are at an impasse."

2. I haven't been on a date yet simply because I don't want to start dating until I'm ready for marriage, and even then I'm not going to shoot to miss. I kind of like the idea of traditional relationships/marriages.... plus I just don't feel like initiating anything.

3. I often end up in very one sided friendships. The usual is one person lays claim to me being their best friend and they only talk to me (not really leaving much room for me to say anything), and they talk forever. However, I never can bring myself to break away from them because I'm probably the only one who listens to them and they haven't actually done anything wrong. They are just super talkative. Plus the few times I was like, "Ok! This time I'm going to tell them I can't keep doing this and I have other friends to talk to" it all melts away when I see them in person.

4. I'm still very imaginative (hope that doesn't change) and am considering taking up writing. It's just I'm never really sure where to go with it when I try. I just end up with countless pages of backstory that don't actually move the plot along. Plus I'm not really motivated to write.

5. I tend to blind in and often accidentally scare people by doing so. I'll just be sitting alone in the middle of a room, someone will walk in past me to grab something, and as they are walking back they will often gasp and say, "you scared me" (assuming they even notice me).


----------



## Turi

Jonneh said:


> 1. Not sure what this would be, but I see where you are coming from.
> 
> 2. Ok. Slightly T?
> 
> 3. Yeah I'd say T
> 
> 4. NT vibe
> 
> 5. Huh... not sure.
> 
> I really feel like I am guessing (which I am), but I'm thinking INTP. I have an NT vibe, E doesn't seem to fit, and you don't quite seem INTJ. So gut instinct would be INTP.
> 
> 
> 1. I have this weird not schedule but still routine that I like to follow, but at the same time I'm open to new ideas and pretty flexible (if not put on the spot). However, I'm not exactly an organized individual and I procrastinate on the things that don't really matter to me. So... to quote Princess Bride, "it would seem we are at an impasse."
> 
> 2. I haven't been on a date yet simply because I don't want to start dating until I'm ready for marriage, and even then I'm not going to shoot to miss. I kind of like the idea of traditional relationships/marriages.... plus I just don't feel like initiating anything.
> 
> 3. I often end up in very one sided friendships. The usual is one person lays claim to me being their best friend and they only talk to me (not really leaving much room for me to say anything), and they talk forever. However, I never can bring myself to break away from them because I'm probably the only one who listens to them and they haven't actually done anything wrong. They are just super talkative. Plus the few times I was like, "Ok! This time I'm going to tell them I can't keep doing this and I have other friends to talk to" it all melts away when I see them in person.
> 
> 4. I'm still very imaginative (hope that doesn't change) and am considering taking up writing. It's just I'm never really sure where to go with it when I try. I just end up with countless pages of backstory that don't actually move the plot along. Plus I'm not really motivated to write.
> 
> 5. I tend to blind in and often accidentally scare people by doing so. I'll just be sitting alone in the middle of a room, someone will walk in past me to grab something, and as they are walking back they will often gasp and say, "you scared me" (assuming they even notice me).



1 - either extravert P type, or introvert perception dom.

2 - probably Si

3 - either Fe or Fi, F general. Can't tell. It's hard to get a feel for the reasoning behind the two F functions via text, haha.

4 - suggests Ne, because Ni would know where it wants to go. Works with Si from #2.

5 - sorta hints at introversion but I mean.. doesn't really tell us much.

Rolling with those 5, I'd probably hack it together as ISFJ - just because slight hint at introversion, and dom introvert perceiver, so, Si dom. Which means I'd just have to #3 = Fe instead of Fi (lol).
So that's basically that. Yeahhhhh. >_>



1 - I can't stand repeating myself and hate it when people don't listen to me when I'm telling them something important.

2 - I can't stand most pop music, it's fucking shit and has no substance.

3 - I'm studying to be a counselor (shifted from law degree) because ordinary jobs i.e sales is meaningless and I want to make a difference, and provide support to people who need it. Actually be useful.

4 - I've overcome a gaming addiction, wrote an article and won a prize for it. Also been offered a couple of positions as a writer for various online places, mostly gaming related but I'm not into games enough to really want to take anyone up on that.

5 - I've been told on numerous occasions that people want to punch me in the head for reasons they can only express as "you've just got that face". :/


----------



## Jeffrei

Turi said:


> 1 - either extravert P type, or introvert perception dom.
> 
> 2 - probably Si
> 
> 3 - either Fe or Fi, F general. Can't tell. It's hard to get a feel for the reasoning behind the two F functions via text, haha.
> 
> 4 - suggests Ne, because Ni would know where it wants to go. Works with Si from #2.
> 
> 5 - sorta hints at introversion but I mean.. doesn't really tell us much.
> 
> Rolling with those 5, I'd probably hack it together as ISFJ - just because slight hint at introversion, and dom introvert perceiver, so, Si dom. Which means I'd just have to #3 = Fe instead of Fi (lol).
> So that's basically that. Yeahhhhh. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - I can't stand repeating myself and hate it when people don't listen to me when I'm telling them something important.
> 
> 2 - I can't stand most pop music, it's fucking shit and has no substance.
> 
> 3 - I'm studying to be a counselor (shifted from law degree) because ordinary jobs i.e sales is meaningless and I want to make a difference, and provide support to people who need it. Actually be useful.
> 
> 4 - I've overcome a gaming addiction, wrote an article and won a prize for it. Also been offered a couple of positions as a writer for various online places, mostly gaming related but I'm not into games enough to really want to take anyone up on that.
> 
> 5 - I've been told on numerous occasions that people want to punch me in the head for reasons they can only express as "you've just got that face". :/


1. Well... type 5?

2. Ok.

3. Sounds like a F

4. Heh. That's really cool.

5. Ouch! That's rude.

So I'm picking up on some Si in there, but I don't think it's enough to call it dominate (mostly because of your recalling of achievements/happenings in the past (E.g. 4 and 5 are past focused (but that could just be coincidence so I won't dwell on it much))). You seem to be a feeler with thinking tendencies. I know your a J (not sure how to explain it but... yeah). Really I feel like I'm grasping for straws here but I'd say xxFJ (not that you are borderline I/E and S/N. just I don't know enough to say which). Perhaps xSFJ?


Anyway, I just wanted to bring the thread back. No new facts for now. 

1. I have this weird not schedule but still routine that I like to follow, but at the same time I'm open to new ideas and pretty flexible (if not put on the spot). However, I'm not exactly an organized individual and I procrastinate on the things that don't really matter to me. So... to quote Princess Bride, "it would seem we are at an impasse."

2. I haven't been on a date yet simply because I don't want to start dating until I'm ready for marriage, and even then I'm not going to shoot to miss. I kind of like the idea of traditional relationships/marriages.... plus I just don't feel like initiating anything.

3. I often end up in very one sided friendships. The usual is one person lays claim to me being their best friend and they only talk to me (not really leaving much room for me to say anything), and they talk forever. However, I never can bring myself to break away from them because I'm probably the only one who listens to them and they haven't actually done anything wrong. They are just super talkative. Plus the few times I was like, "Ok! This time I'm going to tell them I can't keep doing this and I have other friends to talk to" it all melts away when I see them in person.

4. I'm still very imaginative (hope that doesn't change) and am considering taking up writing. It's just I'm never really sure where to go with it when I try. I just end up with countless pages of backstory that don't actually move the plot along. Plus I'm not really motivated to write.

5. I tend to blind in and often accidentally scare people by doing so. I'll just be sitting alone in the middle of a room, someone will walk in past me to grab something, and as they are walking back they will often gasp and say, "you scared me" (assuming they even notice me).


----------



## Clockheart

@Jonneh 
1. sounds like every other person to me, but probably low T function
2. Fe
3. Fe
4. low Ne?
5. introverted
ISFJ is the verdict.

1. I hate straight roads. Whenever I see alleyways that just go far into the distance without branching I feel extremely uneasy. The repetitiveness of straight roads horrifies me to the point when I get nauseous, so I always take weird twisted roads through random yards and streets to get to my destination, even though it usually takes up more time.
2. People always ask me how am I so confident and self-assured all the time and how do I live such a perfect life without any insecurities crunching down my self-esteem. Guess I'm too good at acting and pretending to be an arrogant hot stuff, cuz I'm pretty sure I'm the most insecure person in the world.
3. My emotions wear out easily, I can't live too long feeling one negative or positivie emotion all the time. I never really worry when other people do, and I'm never really extremely happy in situations where other people would be. It just seems that my emotions are really shallow, so they never stick around for at least a day, just for a couple of hours at best.
4. I can't stand seeing old people in distress. My empathy never really awakens when I see kids, teens or adults crying or visibly depressed, but when it comes to elderly people, I just can't. I want to solve every problem of theirs and make anything for their sake just to never let them cry or be sad again, or I'll get extremely depressed as well.
5. I usually feel partly detached from reality and even my body to some extent, I can usually do or say things others wouldn't out of fear or morality, so you could say I'm a pretty reckless person.


----------



## a peach

@Clockheart
*1).* Dislikes repetition, blandness, what's predictable. Leads with Pe, dominant function.
*2).* Extrovert. 
*3).* Gemini? LOL;; I kid, I kid! 
*4).* Fi.
*5)*. Pe.​I'm thinking an EXFP for you, sweetness! ♡♡
Sorry that I'm unable to tell if you use Ne/Se, maybe try out these exercises?
(Look @ me trying to type people -- _when I change mine like, every 5 minutes!!_)
[HR][/HR]

*1).* I love crafts! I am very easily bored, and can't stand it! Though I feel like I am a lot? When bored: I feel super miserable, hate my life, want to kill myself, blah blah blah. Something that I've been getting into recently is crafting, and it's a lot of fun! I've always had a flair for art since I was younger, practicing drawing for years before getting tired of it. But now? I am starting to use cardstock, glue and a little bit of imagination to get me going -- and it's seriously the most fun I've had in _months_! (Besides gossiping with co-workers?)





​
*2).* In general, I can be a bit preoccupied with beauty. I accept that I'm vain and prideful, but I really love makeup and transforming myself! And for years, I've loved decorating my bedrooms and work spaces with lots of aesthetically pleasing images and objects! I think it's such a lovely and wonderful thing, to express oneself. I am aware that there are those who don't like me or think I'm too flashy, blah blah. But what's the harm if no one's getting hurt, right? I'm just following my small passions and hobbies, they make me happy. And what's wrong with wanting a little attention? A tiny bit of the spotlight never hurt anyone! I _want_ people to see what I'm capable of, and how I can create such beautiful things. I am inspired, and want to inspire.

*3).* Besides arts & crafts, music is my one true love. I feel like I can really just let myself go when I put in headphones and jam out. Concerts have always been one of my all-time favorite outings, I just wished I lived somewhere where there were more of them;; I especially love listening to live tours over music videos. There's so much raw energy and hard work into live performances, it's just very addicting and like -- you're feeling all the hype with them!

*4).* I still have no clue what I want to be when I grow up;; I feel like I should be looking towards something. But what? No idea. I am very nostalgic and seek to experience moments like I have in the past, happy ones with close dear friends when I was in high school. I _don't_ think I want to re-live _everything_;; but I just miss good times with good friends, like @ summer camp or on ski trips. Now I spend all my days working @ a childcare center, which is nice! But more than anything I want my old friendships back and to be able to go on fun trips with everyone all over again! 

I'm currently working on bringing a couple of us out together to do something (since we all live so far away), but it's definitely easier said than done! But I am also a *BIG* believer that if there's a will, there's a way. Like I have the end goal in mind once I know what I want, and don't even think about how to get there. I know things will work out, it just takes some initiative and patience, waiting for the right opportunities!

5). I honestly care a lot about how people see me. I almost cried last Friday because I showed up half an hour late to work, which is something I *NEVER* do. I had to find out on my own, my boss didn't even tell me until I confronted her, and she said she knows it's something I wouldn't have done normally unless there was a misunderstanding. I never want to let others down, I want to exceed the expectations that I'm given. 

People whom are close to me would probably describe me as being like a child. I'm very easy to please, have my dramatic fits, have a naive perception of the world. Even my younger sister (who is taller and much more mature in intellect) will tease me and call me the "little sister". I'm easily excitable, and don't really see the bad in others. I really don't have gut feelings about people, and it makes me really scared to be out on my own sometimes, because I know I'm easily trusting and don't know if whomever I might meet could want to harm me! I love to daydream about meeting new people @ new places, but don't ever act on them because I know I can't read others, and don't ever want to put myself in the position to get hurt. But then in the end, I always feel a little depressed that these fantasies never come true.


----------



## lonelife

ISFP^

1) Whenever I see news of animal abuse and people fighting,I can't help but look,yet in the end I feel like I have to close it before I feel terrible.I feel that I need to look at what's really happening in the world,yet I shouldn't.When people do such acts,I wonder why and how.What can I believe in?

2) I have a checklist.A checklist of things to check out,to google.When I think of something I've never really thought of before,I feel the need to find out more about it.

3) Sometimes when I'm on my way back from a friend's house,I think about how long it will last.Will this kind of thing end?Will I not be able to come here and walk the same paths again?That's when I become anxious about the future.

4) I don't think I'm dumb.Rather,I consider myself considerably intelligent,but what is intelligence anyway?I don't consider myself smart though.I just think I'm better than most people on this world.

5) I often feel very lonely.I feel like an individual.There's this quote I really like,"Everybody's alone.Everybody's empty.I've gotten bored of a world like that."Somehow,thinking that everyone is alone,makes it feel even lonelier,but I can't help it.Even though I wanna cherish this life,I wanna enjoy it,I can't help but get bored of the way I'm living now.


----------



## Jeffrei

lonelife said:


> ISFP^
> 
> 1) Whenever I see news of animal abuse and people fighting,I can't help but look,yet in the end I feel like I have to close it before I feel terrible.I feel that I need to look at what's really happening in the world,yet I shouldn't.When people do such acts,I wonder why and how.What can I believe in?
> 
> 2) I have a checklist.A checklist of things to check out,to google.When I think of something I've never really thought of before,I feel the need to find out more about it.
> 
> 3) Sometimes when I'm on my way back from a friend's house,I think about how long it will last.Will this kind of thing end?Will I not be able to come here and walk the same paths again?That's when I become anxious about the future.
> 
> 4) I don't think I'm dumb.Rather,I consider myself considerably intelligent,but what is intelligence anyway?I don't consider myself smart though.I just think I'm better than most people on this world.
> 
> 5) I often feel very lonely.I feel like an individual.There's this quote I really like,"Everybody's alone.Everybody's empty.I've gotten bored of a world like that."Somehow,thinking that everyone is alone,makes it feel even lonelier,but I can't help it.Even though I wanna cherish this life,I wanna enjoy it,I can't help but get bored of the way I'm living now.


1. Well hello there INF

2. Ok.

3. "it" being the friendship? Seems you made an intuitive leap there.

4. Ah. Ok.

5. well... yeah. We are the authors of our own stories. If the story you have right now isn't cutting it then write a new one.

I'm inclined to say INFP. Number 4 strikes me as a lack of Fe, but everything else seems very INF.


1. Lately I've been studying how people's perceptions shape how they interact with each other. Which is really just a fancy way of saying that I've been people watching.  (just kidding) It's a fun thing to study, and a powerful tool if mastered.

2. I often wonder why people make a fuss about changing the world but never do anything when they can easily change someone else's world with little to no effort.

3. I am a realist who prefers optimism. The optimistic people are the ones who have it going on.

4. 1, 2, and 3 are just surface level descriptions of bigger more abstract concepts. I just put them into things that I hope would be easier to understand/draw ones own meaning from (plus if they weren't surface level I'd end up with far too many words for one post (very much tldr).

5. I like helping people solve problems and the more complex the better. However, when someone comes to me for the umpteenth time with the same problem after if helped them explore ideas, think things through, and (eventually) even just told them how to solve it... I get really tired of hearing it. Of course, I'm not going to tell them not to bring it to me because they probably don't have anyone else willing to listen to them (and I'd just feel like a jerk if I did), but my warmth towards them slowly fades away after a while (ether that or I find myself ignoring their texts, calls, etc. (which is really bad)).


----------



## Mr Castelo

Jonneh said:


> 1. Lately I've been studying how people's perceptions shape how they interact with each other. Which is really just a fancy way of saying that I've been people watching.  (just kidding) It's a fun thing to study, and a powerful tool if mastered.


Mmm, Fe? Maybe coupled with intuition, I don't have much idea.



> 2. I often wonder why people make a fuss about changing the world but never do anything when they can easily change someone else's world with little to no effort.


Maybe Fe again.



> 3. I am a realist who prefers optimism. The optimistic people are the ones who have it going on.


I'm totally stereotyping, but this seems NF.



> 4. 1, 2, and 3 are just surface level descriptions of bigger more abstract concepts. I just put them into things that I hope would be easier to understand/draw ones own meaning from (plus if they weren't surface level I'd end up with far too many words for one post (very much tldr).


Interesting.



> 5. I like helping people solve problems and the more complex the better. However, when someone comes to me for the umpteenth time with the same problem after if helped them explore ideas, think things through, and (eventually) even just told them how to solve it... I get really tired of hearing it. Of course, I'm not going to tell them not to bring it to me because they probably don't have anyone else willing to listen to them (and I'd just feel like a jerk if I did), but my warmth towards them slowly fades away after a while (ether that or I find myself ignoring their texts, calls, etc. (which is really bad)).


Fe-Ti?

My guess is INFJ.


1. I hate when people assume what I'm feeling, they're often wrong.

2. I very rarely lie. I would like to say that I've never lied in my life, but that would be one more lie. I mostly lie to protect myself, but I never lie when it involves other people.

3. I'm a very chill person, actually, but when I'm in a bad mood, it's really noticeable. I avoid interacting with people in any way possible, and get frustrated even when they accidently interact with me.

4. People often assume that I'm angry when I'm perfectly fine. I don't know why, because I'm rarely truly angry. I can get easily annoyed if I'm in a bad mood, but I usually "warn" people when I'm in one.

5. I guess that's also why people see me as being kind of a jerk. I can be very blunt, often without realizing it, but I rarely have any ill intention towards another person.


----------



## Krayfish

Mr. Castelo said:


> 1. I hate when people assume what I'm feeling, they're often wrong.
> 
> 2. I very rarely lie. I would like to say that I've never lied in my life, but that would be one more lie. I mostly lie to protect myself, but I never lie when it involves other people.
> 
> 3. I'm a very chill person, actually, but when I'm in a bad mood, it's really noticeable. I avoid interacting with people in any way possible, and get frustrated even when they accidently interact with me.
> 
> 4. People often assume that I'm angry when I'm perfectly fine. I don't know why, because I'm rarely truly angry. I can get easily annoyed if I'm in a bad mood, but I usually "warn" people when I'm in one.
> 
> 5. I guess that's also why people see me as being kind of a jerk. I can be very blunt, often without realizing it, but I rarely have any ill intention towards another person.


 1) This sounds like a Fi thing
2) Sounds like another Fi based motivation
3) Not high Fi I guess. I find this fairly typical of high Je users, so I guess Te.
4) Sounds like Te paired with enneatype 1w9. I find this is more common among introverts.
5) Low/inferior feeling function

IxTJ probably. Cannot tell if you are on the Si or Ni side of the coin from purely this.
__________________________________________________________________________


1) I have a difficult time expressing affection towards others or strong sentiments, even when I feel such things strongly. 

2) I’m fairly oblivious to my environment, to the point where it’s hopeless. Just the other day I tripped on a frisbee(?) on the floor and didn’t notice till someone pointed it out. I lose things all the time, even when they are right in front of my face and often leave the store after paying and forget to grab what I bought. I’m unattentive and somewhat careless especially if I’m relaxed.

3)If given the chance, I could probably walk for miles and never stop (unless I ran into a wall or something). I have a large amount of energy, which if not expelled clouds my head and dulls my focus, and am not quick to notice my own fatigue.

4) I’m not really a thrill seeker. I have a low threshold for becoming overwhelmed by stimulus and am quite nervous generally. I suppose the only thrill I’ll take is the “thrill” is the safe kind, like trying new food or something.

5) I’ve always desired to become a researcher. The idea of pursuing a career that would allow me to continuously learn things and discover information that no one yet understands is thrilling because new ideas/knowledge gives me energy.


----------



## Jeffrei

Hey, I know you! :tongue:



Krayfish said:


> 1) This sounds like a Fi thing
> 2) Sounds like another Fi based motivation
> 3) Not high Fi I guess. I find this fairly typical of high Je users, so I guess Te.
> 4) Sounds like Te paired with enneatype 1w9. I find this is more common among introverts.
> 5) Low/inferior feeling function
> 
> IxTJ probably. Cannot tell if you are on the Si or Ni side of the coin from purely this.
> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 1) I have a difficult time expressing affection towards others or strong sentiments, even when I feel such things strongly.
> 
> 2) I’m fairly oblivious to my environment, to the point where it’s hopeless. Just the other day I tripped on a frisbee(?) on the floor and didn’t notice till someone pointed it out. I lose things all the time, even when they are right in front of my face and often leave the store after paying and forget to grab what I bought. I’m unattentive and somewhat careless especially if I’m relaxed.
> 
> 3)If given the chance, I could probably walk for miles and never stop (unless I ran into a wall or something). I have a large amount of energy, which if not expelled clouds my head and dulls my focus, and am not quick to notice my own fatigue.
> 
> 4) I’m not really a thrill seeker. I have a low threshold for becoming overwhelmed by stimulus and am quite nervous generally. I suppose the only thrill I’ll take is the “thrill” is the safe kind, like trying new food or something.
> 
> 5) I’ve always desired to become a researcher. The idea of pursuing a career that would allow me to continuously learn things and discover information that no one yet understands is thrilling because new ideas/knowledge gives me energy.


1. So ether thinker or Fi.

2. Lol sounds INxx

3. Wow I feel conflicted about this one! On the one hand the walking bit (and walking very far) seems a little extroverted, but on the other... it also sounds introverted.

4. There is the I.

5. iNtuitive confirmed. 

From what is given you seem to be INF, but you vibe INFP. Perhaps your type is INFP after all? 


Nothing new. Just wanted to type the fish o da kray.


1. Lately I've been studying how people's perceptions shape how they interact with each other. Which is really just a fancy way of saying that I've been people watching.  (just kidding) It's a fun thing to study, and a powerful tool if mastered.

2. I often wonder why people make a fuss about changing the world but never do anything when they can easily change someone else's world with little to no effort.

3. I am a realist who prefers optimism. The optimistic people are the ones who have it going on.

4. 1, 2, and 3 are just surface level descriptions of bigger more abstract concepts. I just put them into things that I hope would be easier to understand/draw ones own meaning from (plus if they weren't surface level I'd end up with far too many words for one post (very much tldr).

5. I like helping people solve problems and the more complex the better. However, when someone comes to me for the umpteenth time with the same problem after if helped them explore ideas, think things through, and (eventually) even just told them how to solve it... I get really tired of hearing it. Of course, I'm not going to tell them not to bring it to me because they probably don't have anyone else willing to listen to them (and I'd just feel like a jerk if I did), but my warmth towards them slowly fades away after a while (ether that or I find myself ignoring their texts, calls, etc. (which is really bad)).

Actually, if you'd rather type KrayFish instead of my old facts I'm not opposed.


----------



## Krayfish

Jeffrei said:


> Hey, I know you! :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So ether thinker or Fi.
> 
> 2. Lol sounds INxx
> 
> 3. Wow I feel conflicted about this one! On the one hand the walking bit (and walking very far) seems a little extroverted, but on the other... it also sounds introverted.
> 
> 4. There is the I.
> 
> 5. iNtuitive confirmed.
> 
> From what is given you seem to be INF, but you vibe INFP. Perhaps your type is INFP after all?
> 
> 
> Nothing new. Just wanted to type the fish o da kray.
> .


Well hello there!

Yeah, idk maybe INFP fits better than ENFP? I've always leaned towards I over E, but to be honest I can't tell if I'm an introvert or if I'm just socially withdrawn/inept (or maybe both). Maybe it's just enneatype 9 confusing everything, who knows :/ . I stick with ENFP for now just because Fi confuses me, but I definitely don't think INFP is impossible.

**SKIP**


----------



## Crowbo

I-I have a sharp and witty sense of humor, I can make anyone laugh without even trying.

II-I hate being ordered around. I find bureaucracy stupid and any rules I find to be illogical I will be quick to mock.

III-No topic is too taboo for me to talk about. It's funny to see everyone reactions to stuff they don't usually want to talk about, as well as interesting hear everyone's perspective.

IV-I did cross country running in high school and really enjoyed it. The best things about it were the new experiences and team comradery.

V-I enjoy learning anything for it's own sake.

Krayfish-INFP


----------



## ai.tran.75

Crowbo said:


> I-I have a sharp and witty sense of humor, I can make anyone laugh without even trying.
> 
> II-I hate being ordered around. I find bureaucracy stupid and any rules I find to be illogical I will be quick to mock.
> 
> III-No topic is too taboo for me to talk about. It's funny to see everyone reactions to stuff they don't usually want to talk about, as well as interesting hear everyone's perspective.
> 
> IV-I did cross country running in high school and really enjoyed it. The best things about it were the new experiences and team comradery.
> 
> V-I enjoy learning anything for it's own sake.
> 
> Krayfish-INFP


* the entire post scream text book Entp- very Ne oriented 

-------------
Type grandmother 

1. Very friendly and loving towards those she cares for but quite cold and aloof towards most people 
2. Very articulate and analytical- have a thirst for learning - excel in abstract knowledge and is quite handy with practical matters ( however she never does housework bc she hates it and believe it's a waste of time) she reads philosophical books and literature for fun and is fluent in Vietnamese English and French ( her grammar is better than mine)
3. Not emotional and geets angry at people who cry or show any emotions ( these includes her kids) plays favorite and doesn't hide it bc well it's the truth 
4. When love someone she devote her all - I was her favorite grandchild(she has 22- she only likes 3 )- she spends hours telling me folk tales , talking about her past, playing pretend and cuddle with me until I fall asleep as a child, she unfairly take my side over my mom's, she's like an encyclopedia- every subject I'm interest in ( science/literature/history) she will give me back up information and facts about it- she's very knowledgeable
5. She's known as a lazy genius- often time creating her own logic- when she explain something she'll break it into parts and make it simple for you to understand- she trust her logic over emotion 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sannejamila

ai.tran.75 said:


> Crowbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I-I have a sharp and witty sense of humor, I can make anyone laugh without even trying.
> 
> II-I hate being ordered around. I find bureaucracy stupid and any rules I find to be illogical I will be quick to mock.
> 
> III-No topic is too taboo for me to talk about. It's funny to see everyone reactions to stuff they don't usually want to talk about, as well as interesting hear everyone's perspective.
> 
> IV-I did cross country running in high school and really enjoyed it. The best things about it were the new experiences and team comradery.
> 
> V-I enjoy learning anything for it's own sake.
> 
> Krayfish-INFP
> 
> 
> 
> * the entire post scream text book Entp- very Ne oriented
> 
> -------------
> Type grandmother
> 
> 1. Very friendly and loving towards those she cares for but quite cold and aloof towards most people
> 2. Very articulate and analytical- have a thirst for learning - excel in abstract knowledge and is quite handy with practical matters ( however she never does housework bc she hates it and believe it's a waste of time) she reads philosophical books and literature for fun and is fluent in Vietnamese English and French ( her grammar is better than mine)
> 3. Not emotional and geets angry at people who cry or show any emotions ( these includes her kids) plays favorite and doesn't hide it bc well it's the truth
> 4. When love someone she devote her all - I was her favorite grandchild(she has 22- she only likes 3 )- she spends hours telling me folk tales , talking about her past, playing pretend and cuddle with me until I fall asleep as a child, she unfairly take my side over my mom's, she's like an encyclopedia- every subject I'm interest in ( science/literature/history) she will give me back up information and facts about it- she's very knowledgeable
> 5. She's known as a lazy genius- often time creating her own logic- when she explain something she'll break it into parts and make it simple for you to understand- she trust her logic over emotion
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

1. Ti-Fe
2. Ti-Si 
3. Inferior feeling function 
4. Ti-Fe
5. Ti

IXTP

1. I am very direct and upfront, and I'm not afraid of conflict.
2. I'm a really reflective person and I can easily recognise patterns and connections.
3. I always need to know how others see me and what they think of me 
4. I can easily see both sides to a conflict, but I don't have any problems choosing one side.
5. I used to always be by myself and never wanting to be around others, but now I don't have any problem being around other people, as long as I'm comfortable around them.


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ

Type my dad

I-Loves nature, the outdoors, and taking photos. He's been doing this for decades

II-Despite this, he was never able to figure out what he wanted for a career, dropping out of college before eventually settling on being an electrician. He is good with hands on tasks

III-Has very strong political convictions. He criticizes and rants about anyone who's views don't line up with his.

IV-Is generally friendly to everyone he interacts with.

V-His humor is a product of its time. He generally has very long jokes


----------



## Krayfish

Crowbo said:


> INFJ
> 
> Type my dad
> 
> I-Loves nature, the outdoors, and taking photos. He's been doing this for decades
> 
> II-Despite this, he was never able to figure out what he wanted for a career, dropping out of college before eventually settling on being an electrician. He is good with hands on tasks
> 
> III-Has very strong political convictions. He criticizes and rants about anyone who's views don't line up with his.
> 
> IV-Is generally friendly to everyone he interacts with.
> 
> V-His humor is a product of its time. He generally has very long jokes


Either an ESTJ or an ESFP (I have a feeling I'm pretty far off lol)

Type my mom!

1) While she is often very accommodating and aware of other's feelings, she has a tendency to be incredibly bunt and realistic and isn't afraid to tell the truth regardless of the situation, even if the information or criticism being provided will hurt other's feelings.

2) She's incredibly capable and self motivated. If she wanted to, she could probably run her own business because she's never late, highly meticulous, good with communicating with other people in terms of both politeness and in clearly stating what needs to be done. She's also surprisingly adaptable and realistic. Her mind works linearly; everything needs to be in it's own place at a certain time and in a certain condition.

3) She has an incredibly short fuse and is very impatient.

4) She has incredible environmental awareness and natural dexterity. Honestly, if you placed her in the middle of the woods or a desert island or something, having no real environmental experience, she'd probably figure out a way to survive with ease. She loves sports and physically engaging activities such as hiking, and hates when she is forced to sit down for long periods of time. She's constantly on the move and constantly working, which is something she's thankful for.

5) She considers herself to be a very intuitive person (not in the mbti sense, she is certain she's an S type there), as she often gets gut feelings and hunches regarding how events will unfold. She and I both contribute this to her connection with her surreal connection and observation of the environment, but it's crazy how accurate she can be.


----------



## leictreon

1) Te
2) Te
3) Te-dom
4) S
5) Tertiary Ne

easy ESTJ

Let's type someone who is both a friend _and_ a rival...

1) He's very mystical and spiritual. He believes in the paranormal and has some pretty impressive knowledge about it, even if he doesn't consider himself an expert.

2) He's... very pissed off, resentful and full of anger and hatred. To the point of sometimes celebrating tragedies because he doesn't feel sympathy for that country (he was mistreated by people from that country).

3) He's very obsessed with "improving himself". But he's still full of a deep hatred and he doesn't consider himself a good person because of it.

4) He has a very dedicated and sentimental view of love, seeing it as something magical. He tends to be the kind who "appreciates everyone in their group even if we disagree". 

5) He tends to get either INFP or INTP.


----------



## Turi

leictreon said:


> 1) Te
> 2) Te
> 3) Te-dom
> 4) S
> 5) Tertiary Ne
> 
> easy ESTJ
> 
> Let's type someone who is both a friend _and_ a rival...
> 
> 1) He's very mystical and spiritual. He believes in the paranormal and has some pretty impressive knowledge about it, even if he doesn't consider himself an expert.
> 
> 2) He's... very pissed off, resentful and full of anger and hatred. To the point of sometimes celebrating tragedies because he doesn't feel sympathy for that country (he was mistreated by people from that country).
> 
> 3) He's very obsessed with "improving himself". But he's still full of a deep hatred and he doesn't consider himself a good person because of it.
> 
> 4) He has a very dedicated and sentimental view of love, seeing it as something magical. He tends to be the kind who "appreciates everyone in their group even if we disagree".
> 
> 5) He tends to get either INFP or INTP.


INFP sounds alright - some people might read #1 and think ermagad INFJ but nah.
#2 and #3 sound Fi to me as does #4, but #4 has a little Si heart so eh, INFP?


1 - I always have to try new meals on a menu whenever we go out anywhere, every time. When I've tried everything a restaurant has to offer, I'm kinda hesitant to go there again, even if it's great. Always want to try something new.
I'm kind of disappointed when we go somewhere that I've tried everything.. just sit there looking at the menu like.. eh.. I've had all this before..

2 - Theory for the sake of it pisses me off. Needs to be an actual point. I've got a family, can't waste time on BS.

3 - I hate eye contact. Makes me feel awkward A.F.
The other day, I went to the pharmacy, and the girl behind the counter kept moving her head around, trying to make eye contact with me. It was weird as hell.
It was like she required eye contact, so I was darting my eyes everywhere and she was trying to like, be there. 
She might have been trying to see if I was a druggie or something though, so I'll let her off, but yeah, don't like.

4 - I could beat the shit out of anyone here at any video game.

5 - In school, and even now, everyone thinks I'm massively intelligent, cool calm and collected, when in actual fact, I feel like the dumbest shit on the planet, but, at the same time, I'm paranoid about looking stupid.
This is why in any kind of trivia game, even if I know the answer, I'll keep my mouth shut - usually won't even play them.
Just way too paranoid about saying something and it being wrong, I'd rather just keep quiet than say something that's incorrect.


----------



## IHateYouForEternity

Clearly an ISTP.

Type me

?

1) I hate all living things.

2) I like to solve problems.

3) I always have things to do.

4) I use my time wisely. I'll never waste my time.

5) I rather stay home reading a book than go to a party.


----------



## leictreon

obvious INTx, INTJ.

1) ...I loathe, really _loathe_, not getting what I want. I have a hard time taking "no" for an answer.

2) I hate showing off my emotions IRL and in fact I hardly show affection to my family. Online I'm more open, althought I only show genuine affection to those close to me.

3) I have a hard time letting go things. I tend to discard alternatives and I can be too stubborn. I also hold grudges too easily.

4) I'm very curious and I like to spend my time learning stuff. I kind of have a "teacher-student" relationship with my best friend.

5) I have self-esteem and self loathing issues, and I generally have a huge ego and arrogance to compensate that.


----------



## Rydori

^ Sounds INFPish to me, really obvious Fi + Ne

1) I like thinking about conversations from a bit ago and tend to sensate from them

2) I'm quite picky with food, if it doesn't look appealing to me, I'm not trying that no matter how much you try to beg me

3) I can be quite clumsy at times

4) I love observing animals in the wild, so I see let's say a lizard outside, I'll keep staring at it

5) I suck at socialising


----------



## Turi

Udoen said:


> ^ Sounds INFPish to me, really obvious Fi + Ne
> 
> 1) I like thinking about conversations from a bit ago and tend to sensate from them
> 
> 2) I'm quite picky with food, if it doesn't look appealing to me, I'm not trying that no matter how much you try to beg me
> 
> 3) I can be quite clumsy at times
> 
> 4) I love observing animals in the wild, so I see let's say a lizard outside, I'll keep staring at it
> 
> 5) I suck at socialising


1 - Si-Fe

2 - Si? Fi? Low openness on Big 5 test? What's that correlate to in MBTI? You should totally try shit you think you won't like - you'll surprise yourself. I remember never wanting Indian food, thought it smelt terrible - then my now wife was like nah, you have to try some butter chicken, I thought fuck it and got some, love the shit. Have now tried like nearly every indian dish in town, haha.

3 - Not sure, but my wife is an ESFJ and can be quite clumsy too, usually not, but she can be.

4 - Why?

5 - Introvert? 

I'd hazard a guess at ISFJ, which you've typed yourself as atm, but I mean not much here to roll with.



1 - I've never hurt myself to any large degree in my life, never burnt myself, never cut myself, nothin'. I own.

2 - I hate walks on the beach. Can't stand 'em. Either I'm actually jetskiing, waterskiing, swimming, you know - doing something there, or I'm out. Nothing is more.. frustratingly boring, than going for a 'nice leisurely walk along the beach'.

3 - Can't stand cliches in music. I sorta switch off when I hear lyrics that are re-used alot, as well as when I hear chord progressions that are frequently used - for this reason, not a fan of most popular music.
There are a handful of artists that slip through the gaps here, and are repeat offenders for generic progressions, and I love them, but for the most part. Fuck. Be original.
If I can guess how to play the whole song within the first 10 seconds, it's shit.

4 - Whenever someone has something spicy, I feel compelled to one-up them and have something even hotter. I don't even like spicy food that much. Can't really stand much heat. But if a friend has something spicy, I'll go hottest item on the menu just to prove I'm tougher, I guess.. I've never given much thought to the reasoning here.

5 - I have a genuine passion for people, and understanding them.. wanting to help them.. wanting them to open up, but I'm a total hypocrite, and can't think of much worse than opening up to other people myself IRL.
Opening up to someone whilst taking a leisurely stroll up the beach is a nightmare to me.


----------



## Rydori

> 4 - why?


They fascinate me in how they live,and especially how the animal looks, it makes feel intrigued



> 5- introvert?


Reason I suck is because I'm lost in words to say sometimes, and I don't know what to say in a conversation at time. I might interpret something I hear with a completely different word.

Anyways ima try type you

1) Sounds like good awareness, which I would say probably Se?
2) Se, you enjoy living the moment
3) I'm unsure what function here
4) Se again
5) Fe

Its safe I can assume you're an INFJ with strongly develop Se


----------



## goldthysanura

1. I care about America's moral standing and the more I learn about my country's hypocrisy, especially when it comes to foreign relations, the more disappointed I get. At the same time, I want to be involved in my community and the world around me, and I want to know I'm making things better...so I have to use that disappointment as fuel to fight for equity and a better world, and not to get stuck in cynicism or defeatism. When I involve myself in my community I feel good because I can let go of my ego, I can be part of something that's bigger than myself, I can ground myself in what really matters, and I can connect with other people through shared values. 

2. I have trouble asserting myself but when I do, it usually feels really good--if not in the short term, then with time, as I reflect on how I have the power to say no.

3. I'm attracted to unconventional people (As long as they're kind), humor and art.

4. I'm self-deprecating and modest, and compare myself to other people all the time. at the same time, there's something in me that resists being influenced by anyone else. I often feel caught between on the one hand wanting my own independence and space, and on the other hand wanting to exchange validation and love with other people but feeling self-conscious about that want. I am very specific about the circumstances of exchanging love and validation because I want to be totally honest with people all the time. I don't always know how to come to that place of honest and heartfelt connection but I want it so badly.

5. I hate doing certain things while I'm being watched--like making food or drawing. On the other hand, I really like playing music for people.


----------



## nep2une

1. "I have to use that disappointment as fuel to fight for equity" - Why does this sound like something I was just reading said Ni does? (pls don't take my word that that's an absolutely Ni thing, I'm just guessing) 

2. Lower Te? 

4. Sounds like a pretty common struggle. Struggle between all the unconventional things you're drawn to vs. being more conventional for acceptance and love. I think you're Fi. 

IxFP...? Sorry it's not more detailed. 

1. I'm always considering future consequences for an action, for both myself and the people around me. Sometimes I think I'm too paranoid or overly cautious. 

2. I take things a step at a time. No detailed, far-reaching plans for me. I'm not interested in the question of "Where do you think you'll be in five years?" I don't want to imagine, I want to actually experience it. 

3. While some people might be wondering whether someone is right or wrong in their views, I find myself assessing whether they are a good or bad person at their core and if they're worth trusting. Think about when some kind of celebrity or online personality or [insert whatever kind of person would fit here] has a controversy surrounding them, put their foot in their mouth, something like that. That's the kind of situation I'd be doing that in. 

4. I don't relate to the idea of doing things for "a greater good". I'm not solutions-oriented. I'm drawn to figuring out what's the truth and who's not telling the truth for the sake of it, for stimulation. I'm always guided by my sense of morality in doing this.

5. I'm drawn to new experiences, not old ones. I will often read articles analyzing a book or a video game or a movie or a show I watched (and arguably enjoy those more than the source material itself because of the added meaning it gives it) yet never go back and reexperience it myself because I consider it a better use of my time to read or watch something I haven't read or watched before.


----------



## Krayfish

neptune_faced said:


> 1. I'm always considering future consequences for an action, for both myself and the people around me. Sometimes I think I'm too paranoid or overly cautious.
> 
> 2. I take things a step at a time. No detailed, far-reaching plans for me. I'm not interested in the question of "Where do you think you'll be in five years?" I don't want to imagine, I want to actually experience it.
> 
> 3. While some people might be wondering whether someone is right or wrong in their views, I find myself assessing whether they are a good or bad person at their core and if they're worth trusting. Think about when some kind of celebrity or online personality or [insert whatever kind of person would fit here] has a controversy surrounding them, put their foot in their mouth, something like that. That's the kind of situation I'd be doing that in.
> 
> 4. I don't relate to the idea of doing things for "a greater good". I'm not solutions-oriented. I'm drawn to figuring out what's the truth and who's not telling the truth for the sake of it, for stimulation. I'm always guided by my sense of morality in doing this.
> 
> 5. I'm drawn to new experiences, not old ones. I will often read articles analyzing a book or a video game or a movie or a show I watched (and arguably enjoy those more than the source material itself because of the added meaning it gives it) yet never go back and reexperience it myself because I consider it a better use of my time to read or watch something I haven't read or watched before.


1) Pi function is not inferior
2) IxxP
3) Fi stereotype
4) Still Fi, probably with a 6 fix
5) Eh, could be Se or Ne

I kind of want to say ISFP, although INFP is definitely possible
________________________________________________________________________
1) Nostalgia doesn’t do for me what it does for others. A lot of my friends and generally people I know enjoy re-reading books they once loved as a child, re-watching tv shows, running through old pictures, (ect.) while I never actually have the urge to do so. I find this sort of redundant and boring. Nostalgia for me is sort of exhausting. I guess I’m just not sentimental.

2) I have pretty bad social skills. I don’t quickly catch on to the emotional atmosphere, am consistently lost when it comes to references (especially when they’re pop culture references because pop culture annoys me in excess) and am unsure how to deal with small talk and conversational silence. It makes it more difficult that I am generally more private than open.

3) Surprisingly, I’m quite adaptable. I’ve only been in college for a small time period now, and I quickly became very comfortable with the new environment/schedule and handling myself independently without emotional discomfort. I feel bad when I talk to my friends, because many of them did not have the same luxury and complain about missing home and everything.

4) I’m not easily bored, which is probably because my mind is so loud and cluttered. As awkward as I am handling myself in the real world and as scary as that can be at times, the world around me is incredibly bright. There’s always something new to learn, something I’m making sense of in my mind, some problem that needs to be solved. 

5) I have a lot of nervous energy, and am generally overly cautious and overwhelmed quickly. To avoid too much energy, I like to walk often and have creative outlets (art/music) which usually work to keep me calm enough to get by.


----------



## 469090

@Krayfish
1)Low but definitely not shadow (you still feel nostalgia), probably inferior Si. I suspect xNxP. I would say almost stereotypical for Ne doms.
2)Lack of Fe. Still xNxP but I would say xNFP or a young/unhealthy INTP.
3)This is a typical extraverted skill. The last part involves an high degree of empathy so it's better to discard the young/unhealthy INTP option. So, xNFP, ENFP>INFP.
4) Probably Ne dom.
5) Ok. ENFP.

Now try with me.
1)I'm very bored, like always. If I don't have anything fun or tricky to do for more than 5 seconds I get bored.
2)Rules? That's a weird way to spell "guidelines"!
3)I prefer games over puzzles because the fact that you have an opponent who's actively trying to counter your moves makes the thing much more fun. If the game involves some randomness it's even funnier (unless when "the blindfolded goddess" "decides" (the quantum world is a RNG, it doesn't actually decide) that you have to lose almost every game that day, that's just frustrating).
4)Sometimes I notice cuts on my hands and when I do I ask myself: "When and where the hell I've got those!?"
5)If isn't a for a lesson, when I'm in a public room and totally free to choose, I almost always sit in the darkest, coldest and most isolated angle.


----------



## Rydori

1) Ne
2) Ti
3)Ne
4) Not too sure
5) Introvert

INTP sounds right.

1)I love playing puzzles like Sudoku,Crosswords or any other strategy game when I'm bored. If however I am unable to solve the puzzle in a matter of time, I would easily give up and try and a new puzzle to find.

2) If a show/game is so good, I may be interested in it for a LONG time without getting bored of watching/playing it.'

3) I absolutely suck when it comes to any art/crafting, I have extreme trouble drawing and painting since for the final product, the art would look like absolute rubbish.

4) I am extremely absent minded at times, I would sometimes be completely oblivious to my surroundings that if a giant tornado was in the room, I wouldn't notice it until I was already sucked in. Usually I would go into a mind state when I'm REALLY REALLY BORED.

5) It can be hard for me to cry even at the saddest of scenarios, I would however still fill the sadness, but it's like 'there' and not showing in my face which can make me sound cold at times. I remember once I heard that an Uncle I knew pretty well passed away, I didn't shed a tear, but I did feel sad of course.


----------



## Zeus

1. Sometimes when I'm joking, I'm not. 
2. From a young age I modeled different men around me, to develop into the man I'm today. Am a by product of my ISTP grandfather, INTJ,ESTJ and ESTP uncles. 
3. I find chunking work projects into 3-4hrs over 4-5 days to get a good turn around a day before it's due. 
4. I'm driven to complete task, not a really a estp thing but am very goal oriented. 
5. Can come off quite insentive at times because I'm highly aware, generally mean it as means to guide someone rather than enable learned helplessness.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Udoen said:


> 1) Ne
> 2) Ti
> 3)Ne
> 4) Not too sure
> 5) Introvert
> 
> INTP sounds right.
> 
> 1)I love playing puzzles like Sudoku,Crosswords or any other strategy game when I'm bored. If however I am unable to solve the puzzle in a matter of time, I would easily give up and try and a new puzzle to find.
> 
> 2) If a show/game is so good, I may be interested in it for a LONG time without getting bored of watching/playing it.'
> 
> 3) I absolutely suck when it comes to any art/crafting, I have extreme trouble drawing and painting since for the final product, the art would look like absolute rubbish.
> 
> 4) I am extremely absent minded at times, I would sometimes be completely oblivious to my surroundings that if a giant tornado was in the room, I wouldn't notice it until I was already sucked in. Usually I would go into a mind state when I'm REALLY REALLY BORED.
> 
> 5) It can be hard for me to cry even at the saddest of scenarios, I would however still fill the sadness, but it's like 'there' and not showing in my face which can make me sound cold at times. I remember once I heard that an Uncle I knew pretty well passed away, I didn't shed a tear, but I did feel sad of course.


1.Ne 
2. Not type related 
3.not type related 
4. Low to inferior sensing
5. Ti-fe 
Intp I'm guessing

-----------------

Type my mother 

1. Very warm and affectionate , enjoy welcoming people into her home - is a great hostess often cooking up a storm 
2. Enjoys talking and engaging in political conversations, enjoys knowing how the world run- fund every chance there is to talk politics 
3. Worries about the future nonstop- admits to seeing or guessing out what's next but not sure exactly where it stems from
4. Extremely detail oriented with everything ( when conversing she will talk for a while before getting to the main point)- when decorating she pays attention to every detail- when cooking she indulges in with her 5 senses. She often say she's detail oriented because she loves beauty and meaning
5.would burst out quotes/songs or poems when she feels emotionally connected to something


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GalaxyGazer

ai.tran.75 said:


> -----------------
> 
> Type my mother
> 
> 1. Very warm and affectionate , enjoy welcoming people into her home - is a great hostess often cooking up a storm
> 2. Enjoys talking and engaging in political conversations, enjoys knowing how the world run- fund every chance there is to talk politics
> 3. Worries about the future nonstop- admits to seeing or guessing out what's next but not sure exactly where it stems from
> 4. Extremely detail oriented with everything ( when conversing she will talk for a while before getting to the main point)- when decorating she pays attention to every detail- when cooking she indulges in with her 5 senses. She often say she's detail oriented because she loves beauty and meaning
> 5.would burst out quotes/songs or poems when she feels emotionally connected to something
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


1. Fe and possibly Si?
2. Not type related
3. Ni
4. Se
5. Fi or Fi

Based on this I'd say xNFJ

Okay now here's mine 

1. I love small animals. I have hamsters and fish, but eventually want birds and bunnies as well.
2. I'm good at writing, especially essays. People are always surprised by how well I write.
3. I'm an airhead. I'm smart in a "rational" sense, but am always forgetting details and messing up simple tasks.
4. I care a lot about being liked by others and try to be helpful to get others to like me.
5. I sleep with 3 oversized plushies.


----------



## Turi

GalaxyGazer said:


> 1. I love small animals. I have hamsters and fish, but eventually want birds and bunnies as well.
> 2. I'm good at writing, especially essays. People are always surprised by how well I write.
> 3. I'm an airhead. I'm smart in a "rational" sense, but am always forgetting details and messing up simple tasks.
> 4. I care a lot about being liked by others and try to be helpful to get others to like me.
> 5. I sleep with 3 oversized plushies.


1 - instant INFP.
2 - essays about what, if you don't mind me asking?
3 - Ne, or, inferior Si.
4 - Fi-Te.
5 - yeah, probably with a hundred cats all over you too.

INFP.


1 - I'm often wondering why we're on this planet, what's the point, what's our purpose, always have thoughts of "life goes on" essentially, as if nothing is actually meaningful.
Example might be when I saw someone get smashed by a car - outer reaction was to immediately check if he was ok + call ambulance and get my friend to stop other cars from coming - inner reaction, as horrible as it sounds, were thoughts of.. even if this guy doesn't make it (he did).. life goes on. World doesn't stop. People will keep moving on with their lives..

2 - I find it difficult to admit when I'm wrong, and have a tendency to skirt around questioning, essentially laughing it off, dismissing it as if it isn't a big deal and means nothing to me (which is a lie).

3 - I don't play them much, explained why in this thread, but when I *do* play quiz games etc, I totally destroy everyone, because of the way I take in information, I guess. At a glance, I will throw up an answer, it's like I read all the words at once?
Dunno. It annoys the shit out of everyone because it distracts them (they're still reading the question and I'm ready for the next one).

4 - I find it difficult to find the right words, when someone tells me something terrible, like I'll call people at work and they'll say they've just been diagnosed with cancer. In those moments, all I have is "oh, gee, not good, how you holding up?" etc, words to that effect - inside, I don't actually know how to respond and will think about those conversations for days, wishing I knew the right thing to say, the right response.
Never do. Nothing feels right. It's like words don't cut it.

5 - When I play music, I don't like stages. Love people being on the same level as me, literally, so we're all in it together. Can. Not. Stand. Stages. Love feeling like we're all a part of something special. United. 
I stopped going to a local open mic night, since they put a stage in, that's how extreme this is. 

If this is too much writing to deal with, feel free to skip me.


----------



## InsomniacForLife

1. Intuitive, probably Ne. but a depressed Ne who's deeply upset that the meaning of life that they're searching of can not be so easily found.
2. Don't know if this is type related. Anyone can be stubborn and not want to admit they're wrong.
3. Seems like strong Ti to me.
4. Inferior Fe. Not good at making people feel comfortable and not knowing what the right thing to say in emotional situations seems like inferior Fe.
5. Honestly, not really sure. This sounds like maybe an introverted thing? Not wanting to be on stage and be the center of attention, and much more comfortable blending in with the crowd.

Sorry I'm new at typing people, so I'm still learning. But based on what you've said, you seem INTP to me :happy:

Now to me. 
1. Love the mystical and unknown side of things. Always been interested in things like astral projection, studying dreams, lucid dreaming and dream journals, astrology (though i don't really believe that astrology is real.. its just fun) ..
2. Most people see me as extremely happy and pleasant. I've had people tell me that they can't imagine me getting angry. When I do get angry though, people usually learn not to ever mess with me again... this is rare though.
3. I really hate talking about my feelings. I'm awkward and weird about it. I feel really strongly, but rarely express what it is that I'm actually feeling.
4. I have so many great ideas, and if I could just freaking stick to them, I definitely would be rich and famous by now. All I want in life is a career to make these ideas a reality, and being an entrepreneur sounds like the ideal occupation for me so I can do this.
5. I will continue watching a show that starts to develop an absolutely awful plot, just because I'm way too invested in the characters. Sometimes the characters seem more real than people in real life. For example, the Walking Dead plot has gone downhill quite a bit, but I love the characters far too much to completely give it up.


----------



## GalaxyGazer

Turi said:


> 1 - instant INFP.
> 2 - essays about what, if you don't mind me asking?
> 3 - Ne, or, inferior Si.
> 4 - Fi-Te.
> 5 - yeah, probably with a hundred cats all over you too.
> 
> INFP.


Essays about pretty much anything. I'm not so great at writing stories (which might be where my ISFP-ness starts to show) but I'm great at researching a topic and writing a paper about it. Also, I don't have cats (although I love cats just like I love all animals). When I'm not sleeping with my stuffed animals, I'm snuggling with my ISTP snuggle buddy.

Whoever is next, *SKIP ME* and type @julifizz


----------



## Freya Violet

InsomniacForLife said:


> 1. Intuitive, probably Ne. but a depressed Ne who's deeply upset that the meaning of life that they're searching of can not be so easily found.
> 2. Don't know if this is type related. Anyone can be stubborn and not want to admit they're wrong.
> 3. Seems like strong Ti to me.
> 4. Inferior Fe. Not good at making people feel comfortable and not knowing what the right thing to say in emotional situations seems like inferior Fe.
> 5. Honestly, not really sure. This sounds like maybe an introverted thing? Not wanting to be on stage and be the center of attention, and much more comfortable blending in with the crowd.
> 
> Sorry I'm new at typing people, so I'm still learning. But based on what you've said, you seem INTP to me :happy:
> 
> Now to me.
> 1. Love the mystical and unknown side of things. Always been interested in things like astral projection, studying dreams, lucid dreaming and dream journals, astrology (though i don't really believe that astrology is real.. its just fun) ..
> 2. Most people see me as extremely happy and pleasant. I've had people tell me that they can't imagine me getting angry. When I do get angry though, people usually learn not to ever mess with me again... this is rare though.
> 3. I really hate talking about my feelings. I'm awkward and weird about it. I feel really strongly, but rarely express what it is that I'm actually feeling.
> 4. I have so many great ideas, and if I could just freaking stick to them, I definitely would be rich and famous by now. All I want in life is a career to make these ideas a reality, and being an entrepreneur sounds like the ideal occupation for me so I can do this.
> 5. I will continue watching a show that starts to develop an absolutely awful plot, just because I'm way too invested in the characters. Sometimes the characters seem more real than people in real life. For example, the Walking Dead plot has gone downhill quite a bit, but I love the characters far too much to completely give it up.




1. Open to theorize and philosophize, eh? Could be high Ni or Ne.
2. Sounds more 9w8 than Functions related. But I've seen a lot of Fi-doms or even certain auxiliary Fi users describe things like that when it comes to how most of them deal with anger. 
3. This reminds me of 2 ENFPs I used to be buds with lol. But seeing you say this makes me think you might not be Fi-dom.
4. Again, reminds me of stuff I've heard from ENFPs, but this time it's stuff I've heard more than 2 ENFPs say or explain. But also commonly talked about by ESFPs.
5. Lol a lot of people are saying that things are heating up now with Negan now in the picture. Anyways, I think ENFP makes sense, but I can easily see you being ESFP (I'd need more info). 

------



1. Whenever I meet people I haven't seen in years, I can't help but think I'm making a fool out of myself 80% of the time with them on the first encounter after all those years, unless our encounter is very brief (like a 10-15 minutes chat and then we go our own ways or something).

2. I think I make a fool out of myself because I become very outgoing so I can fool people into thinking I'm not actually awkard or want them to respect me or think I've changed significantly. I seem wayyy too confident apparently in those moments (I know this cause I fucking pushed it and asked most of these people how I've changed, and I've stabbed myself internally as I've BOASTED about becoming really hot/gorgeous, and have directly asked one old classmate whether he thinks I'm gorgeous or not. Later I came back home and grimaced hard for over a week and vowed to never come off that cocky again).

3. Y'know how a lot of people will air-kiss (mostly women) or hug people when they're leaving? So when someone who I'm not close to does this to me (friends of my parents, old classmates, current classmates who I still don't trust yet), I can't help but go kind of rigid and freeze. At formal events where I meet business folks my parents are associated with, I'm more prepared and I know what's coming but this happening to me in a normal setting makes my head go to a bunch of different tangents and I can't help but have an internal monologue start up on society and different culture etiquette.

4. Don't really consider myself a confident person and have always been more of a, "Ugh lemme reside in the shadows" type but at the same time, I know that I have a weird competive or, "I must impress this person" side that will pop up when I sing, dance or explain certain topics to people. So this is apparently why a lot of people have told me that I was remembered to have been very outgoing and friendly type of person for the majority of my childhood and half of my teenage years. This hits me hard cause I know for a fact that I have no person from those years who I've fully trusted and I also know that I barely used to have much friends. I just stopped caring about what people would want me to be when I turned 14, and only tried to stand out in my own unique way when I wanted to prove to myself certain things that I was capable of.

5. I hate relying on people and have trouble reaching out to my best friend sometimes (like when she's been gaming online). Like, what the hell am I supposed to say when I don't have good days? I don't want to be too dependent or ask for emotional support to often. Hence why if I've had a really bad day or I'm stressed out by studies, I kinda disappear and have 0 contact with all of my true friends. What I do in this time is spend a lot of time alone, walk a lot and think about my issues and how to solve them, eat a lot, shop and spend time pampering myself and putting on certain makeup that most people don't easily try out here (like purple, grey, black or really dark lipsticks) and then take selfies lol. This really helps me clear my mind and when I do get back to people, I feel more in control and stronger than what I had going on earlier.


----------



## Krayfish

Freya Violet said:


> 1. Whenever I meet people I haven't seen in years, I can't help but think I'm making a fool out of myself 80% of the time with them on the first encounter after all those years, unless our encounter is very brief (like a 10-15 minutes chat and then we go our own ways or something).
> 
> 2. I think I make a fool out of myself because I become very outgoing so I can fool people into thinking I'm not actually awkard or want them to respect me or think I've changed significantly. I seem wayyy too confident apparently in those moments (I know this cause I fucking pushed it and asked most of these people how I've changed, and I've stabbed myself internally as I've BOASTED about becoming really hot/gorgeous, and have directly asked one old classmate whether he thinks I'm gorgeous or not. Later I came back home and grimaced hard for over a week and vowed to never come off that cocky again).
> 
> 3. Y'know how a lot of people will air-kiss (mostly women) or hug people when they're leaving? So when someone who I'm not close to does this to me (friends of my parents, old classmates, current classmates who I still don't trust yet), I can't help but go kind of rigid and freeze. At formal events where I meet business folks my parents are associated with, I'm more prepared and I know what's coming but this happening to me in a normal setting makes my head go to a bunch of different tangents and I can't help but have an internal monologue start up on society and different culture etiquette.
> 
> 4. Don't really consider myself a confident person and have always been more of a, "Ugh lemme reside in the shadows" type but at the same time, I know that I have a weird competive or, "I must impress this person" side that will pop up when I sing, dance or explain certain topics to people. So this is apparently why a lot of people have told me that I was remembered to have been very outgoing and friendly type of person for the majority of my childhood and half of my teenage years. This hits me hard cause I know for a fact that I have no person from those years who I've fully trusted and I also know that I barely used to have much friends. I just stopped caring about what people would want me to be when I turned 14, and only tried to stand out in my own unique way when I wanted to prove to myself certain things that I was capable of.
> 
> 5. I hate relying on people and have trouble reaching out to my best friend sometimes (like when she's been gaming online). Like, what the hell am I supposed to say when I don't have good days? I don't want to be too dependent or ask for emotional support to often. Hence why if I've had a really bad day or I'm stressed out by studies, I kinda disappear and have 0 contact with all of my true friends. What I do in this time is spend a lot of time alone, walk a lot and think about my issues and how to solve them, eat a lot, shop and spend time pampering myself and putting on certain makeup that most people don't easily try out here (like purple, grey, black or really dark lipsticks) and then take selfies lol. This really helps me clear my mind and when I do get back to people, I feel more in control and stronger than what I had going on earlier.


1) Either Fe, so, or a high heart fix
2) so/heart fix is high. Stereotypical of Se-Fe dynamics, but could be explained elsewhere 
3) Actually this sounds like Fi rather than
4) Not Fe, it's Fi-Se
5) You gain comfort through Se, so it isn't low in your stack

ISFP sp/so or so/sp 
___________________________________________________________

1) I have difficulty discerning whether I am an introvert or an extrovert. Since I consistently score solitary on oldhams and engage in mostly individualized activities (writing, drawing, contemplating personality theory), one would think it'd be fairly obvious I would be an introvert; There's a catch though. I have a natural tendancy to withdraw when I feel as though I am getting no where or when I have problems I feel I cannot solve (I like it better when I can solve problems on my own), and due to this there have been relatively long periods of times where I just haven't talked to people outside of my immediate family, so my social skills are somewhat weak. I wonder sometimes if I'm actually an extrovert deterred by lack of social skills (or at least perceived lack of them).

2) At my best, I'm a very driven person and genuinely enjoy working as long as it isn't something that I want to do. When I am obligated to do something, whether by school, work, or other people, I push to make the product of my efforts as high in quality as I possibly can and generally enjoy doing so. I'm not perfectionist, but I doubt I'm far from it. I guess having to do something for someone else or for some purpose outside of myself is what gives a project meaning, therefore gives me the motivation to do it. If I try to do something I want to do, for example make a piece of art, improve a skill, create my own project, it rarely gets done. When it does, it usually isn't great in quality.

3) When I was fairly young (and even now), I used to create really dark stories, many involving death, abuse, "mature ideas," and suffering even when I wasn't suffering myself and was pretty optimistic. I don't consider myself a sadist, as I hate when people are suffering in the real world, but in my imagination I enjoy destroying the lives of the characters that I create and playing with the different ways that people could act. I don't know, I suppose I always liked the dark and occult as much as I'd like not to admit it.

4) I consider one of the pillars of my personality to be my self control. I don't indulge, have a long fuse (that is longer than it needs to be), rarely lash out or have emotional outbursts (although my skin is relatively thick), try to get my work done before I actively enjoy myself, and rarely step outside of the boundaries I set for myself. It's weird though, because the excessive self control is completely self imposed, as my parents are incredibly liberal when it comes to rules.

5) I have a tendancy to either be excessively quiet or dominate conversation (although I actively am trying to improve this). It can be difficult to figure out what to say around people, and since my mind is pretty loud with all of its tangents, which occasionally makes it difficult to maintain a proper conversation. Because of this, I often come across as stiff and unapproachable. However, when the right topic comes up (ie. something relatively controversial or requiring discussion), I get really excited and can talk for hours with a childlike excitement. I love discussions where I'm familiar with the facts and break things down to a level of "greyness" or uncertainty.


----------



## Freya Violet

@Krayfish

"In order to properly avoid a grip experience, it is essential that Ni-doms learn the real value of the Se perspective and the advantages it can confer. For Ni-doms, successfully emerging from a grip experience usually requires solitude and private space away from the demands of work to regain composure (avoid giving them advice or unnecessarily reminding them of negative experiences). Oftentimes, the immediate physical environment can trigger memories of stress, so a change of location or scenery might be required. Ni-doms can also quiet the mind by utilizing productive and relaxing Se-related activities that do not require any focus on long term outcomes or achievement. Whatever activities are chosen, they should accomplish two goals:

to release and expend Se energy in a way that consciously emphasizes its worth and usefulness, rather than using Se to escape or avoid stress 
to decrease the dominance of Ni, thereby allowing it to relax and regain its natural flexibility and accuracy" (How Functions Work: Inferior Se (INTJ/INFJ) - Type Theory) That's basically why I concluded I have low Se, but maybe I should fill out a more proper form on 'Guess my Type' or something.


1.Ne and Fi issues, mostly ENFPs talk about this.
2. I get Ne and Te here. Te seems to be developing quite well.
3. High Fi paired with Ne tends to be like this typically. 
4. Yeah, at this point I highly doubt you have Inferior Te. You're giving me devolping/developed Te vibes here too, and considering you're a young adult or under 30 (which you highly likely are), it's more likely for some around that age to develop Tertiary function rather than inferior. Your Te seems way healthier and Fi less 'in your face', so I'm leaning ENFP for you at this point.
5. Strong Ne. I'm pretty sure you're Ne dom based off of these things you mentioned. You also seem more like you have 8w9 somewhere rather than 9w1?


---


1. Almost all my life, I've always found myself finding better ways to direct people, but I have a record of approaching people in a blunt way apparently during the times where I felt the need to voice my opinions. Since I've done this with my teachers/family members, I'm ironically seen as a bit of a black sheep or two-faced to the elders who are trying to 'teach me' stuff since I keep on pointing out exactly what I feel is lacking or trying to take control of the situation from them, and since I am very formal with people initially, this make me seem two-faced since they feel like all the formality or politeness is gone (when it's really not usually, c'mon). Well, that's what my mom said and 2-3 other tutors I had who in my opinion was totally ripping their students off. Also, I've learned that despite thinking I would censor myself a lot and actually attempting so often, people still considered me highly opinionated. Like, even people who I wasn't friends with. I often can't help but think it's people who're really censored most of the time and it shouldn't be like that. Everyone should voice their opinions regardless of whether they can hurt someone or not. People need to grow thicker skin.

2. Apparently, when I really need something done, I'm a smooth talker. Usually what I do is I list pros and cons and I think I have a knack for explaining worst case scenarios in a very convincing way so I end up talking people into doing something I've been suggesting.

3. When I used to get really stressed out and mad, I would go and burn leaves and it'd be very soothing. This was back when I was 14-16. Haven't done this in a long time and I kinda wanna try it again (it's just that I hate wasting matches and I'm only down for this if I somehow snatch a lighter).

4. When I get really stressed out these days, I tend to move around a lot and clean stuff that I find messy around me. Then I go and over-indulge until I snap out of my bitterness and start working again.

5. I've been told by my best friend that I apparently set outrageously high expectations for myself. I just wanna work hard cause I feel like there's a lot in my life that has slowed down my progress and I have a big list of things I need to get done in my life and I don't want to slow down my progress. Like, only time I make adjustments is after debating with my bestfriend for a while. No one else can convince me otherwise since I don't like going to just anyone and listening to anything someone comes up with knowing minute details. I don't have time to sit and elaborate stuff to most people (unless they're like my therapist or something).


----------



## Krayfish

Freya Violet said:


> "In order to properly avoid a grip experience, it is essential that Ni-doms learn the real value of the Se perspective and the advantages it can confer. For Ni-doms, successfully emerging from a grip experience usually requires solitude and private space away from the demands of work to regain composure (avoid giving them advice or unnecessarily reminding them of negative experiences). Oftentimes, the immediate physical environment can trigger memories of stress, so a change of location or scenery might be required. Ni-doms can also quiet the mind by utilizing productive and relaxing Se-related activities that do not require any focus on long term outcomes or achievement. Whatever activities are chosen, they should accomplish two goals:
> 
> to release and expend Se energy in a way that consciously emphasizes its worth and usefulness, rather than using Se to escape or avoid stress
> to decrease the dominance of Ni, thereby allowing it to relax and regain its natural flexibility and accuracy" (How Functions Work: Inferior Se (INTJ/INFJ) - Type Theory) That's basically why I concluded I have low Se, but maybe I should fill out a more proper form on 'Guess my Type' or something.


 Interesting, I never thought of it that way, but I suppose that makes. You could be right about being an INTJ rather than an ISFP, I just haven't seem many INxJ who actually use that methodology, although that sounds like a far healthier way to deal with inferior Se than most Ni doms do.



Freya Violet said:


> 1.Ne and Fi issues, mostly ENFPs talk about this.
> 2. I get Ne and Te here. Te seems to be developing quite well.
> 3. High Fi paired with Ne tends to be like this typically.
> 4. Yeah, at this point I highly doubt you have Inferior Te. You're giving me devolping/developed Te vibes here too, and considering you're a young adult or under 30 (which you highly likely are), it's more likely for some around that age to develop Tertiary function rather than inferior. Your Te seems way healthier and Fi less 'in your face', so I'm leaning ENFP for you at this point.
> 5. Strong Ne. I'm pretty sure you're Ne dom based off of these things you mentioned. You also seem more like you have 8w9 somewhere rather than 9w1?


 Yeah, I go back and forth between ENFP and INFP, perhaps I was right the first time. 8w9 though is a new suggestion I'll have to look into. Out of curiosity, what makes you think 8w9 over 9w1?

***SKIP ME***


----------



## Crowbo

I-I usually do only the minimum amount of work unless its a subject I'm really interested in. There, I put in alot of effort.

II-I often have debate fantasies in my head.

III-I suck at absorbing information when someone is speaking. I usually only get the gist of whats being said. I'm also very absentminded and lose or misplace my stuff alot. Organization be damned.

IV-I enjoy being admired, provoking reactions out of others, and like to bring attention to myself.

V-I am very neutral and don't like to take sides in debates.


----------



## Lacy

I- Very NTP-ish
II- Mainly Ne. Likely to be a 6w5
III- Low Si or High Ne. Jester Archetype maybe
IV- Fe, 3
V- N, Ne or maybe Fe, still likely to be 6w5 or 9

ENTP 6w5 39 Sx Jester and Sage archetypes.
________________________________________
1- I tend to isolate myself a lot, and generally say few and try to keep calm. I’m usually distant , even with my friends.
2- I like complex things, like games with a lot of rules and/or aspects.
3- When I play games, I like to play creatively and to do things in an unusual way, and enjoy finding my own way to be efficient.
4- I’m interested in learning things such as languages, coding, chemistry, martial arts or how to repair a computer or a car.
5- I’m a quite anxious and apprehensive person.


----------



## atamagasuita

@Lacy Tears



1- I tend to isolate myself a lot, and generally say few and try to keep calm. I’m usually distant , even with my friends.
- Ti 

2- I like complex things, like games with a lot of rules and/or aspects.
- Damn. Wtf is this. Probably Ni.or Ne. 

3- When I play games, I like to play creatively and to do things in an unusual way, and enjoy finding my own way to be efficient.
- Ti
4- I’m interested in learning things such as languages, coding, chemistry, martial arts or how to repair a computer or a car.
- Ne 

5- I’m a quite anxious and apprehensive person.
- Ni


So intp. Or intj. -_- 

I didn't cheated here for the very fucking first time of what's my type.


Okay.. Type this shits

1. I don't settle for something less. If someone doesn't like me, I'll move on. That easy.
2. I love mind fuck movies.
3. I love nature, i love adventures a lot. I love getting tired and getting injured. That's fucking why i have lots of scars and some bruises on my body lol because i don't know i just love doing shit. I don't actually mind it.
4. I can be very nice like very nice or very bitch. I'm actually a war freak. I don't back up on anyone when I'm really on my bitch mode and I'll make sure I'll win in an argument. Unless i got bored and suddenly realized it's not worth it.. Which is actually mostly not worth it. XD 
5. I don't have enemies. XD


----------



## kjdaniels

atamagasuita said:


> @Lacy Tears
> 
> 
> 
> 1- I tend to isolate myself a lot, and generally say few and try to keep calm. I’m usually distant , even with my friends.
> - Ti
> 
> 2- I like complex things, like games with a lot of rules and/or aspects.
> - Damn. Wtf is this. Probably Ni.or Ne.
> 
> 3- When I play games, I like to play creatively and to do things in an unusual way, and enjoy finding my own way to be efficient.
> - Ti
> 4- I’m interested in learning things such as languages, coding, chemistry, martial arts or how to repair a computer or a car.
> - Ne
> 
> 5- I’m a quite anxious and apprehensive person.
> - Ni
> 
> 
> So intp. Or intj. -_-
> 
> I didn't cheated here for the very fucking first time of what's my type.
> 
> 
> Okay.. Type this shits
> 
> 1. I don't settle for something less. If someone doesn't like me, I'll move on. That easy.
> 2. I love mind fuck movies.
> 3. I love nature, i love adventures a lot. I love getting tired and getting injured. That's fucking why i have lots of scars and some bruises on my body lol because i don't know i just love doing shit. I don't actually mind it.
> 4. I can be very nice like very nice or very bitch. I'm actually a war freak. I don't back up on anyone when I'm really on my bitch mode and I'll make sure I'll win in an argument. Unless i got bored and suddenly realized it's not worth it.. Which is actually mostly not worth it. XD
> 5. I don't have enemies. XD



ISTP

1. I’m pretty chill and pretty organized at the same time. 
2. I’m an accounting major in college
3. I don’t like or care too have large circles of friends. As long as I have a few close friends in my life I’m content. 
4. I’m generally a nice person and pretty easy to talk to and get along with. I’m pretty good at understanding where other people are coming from. 
5. I love to watch professional sports especially football and basketball. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freya Violet

@Crowbo Why'd you skip meeeee?? :0
@Krayfish mostly your 5th point. I could be wrong since that's all I had to work with but 9w1s don't really feel comfortable approaching controversial issues and discussing them in the way you mentioned.
@kjdaniels 

1. Fe + Si/Ni usually claims this, mostly Si though. Te+Si can be like that too but usually they have a 9 in the tritype or have developed Fi
2. N/A (Any type could major n college, what'd be useful for determining type or thought process is you telling people why you chose to major in accounting)
3. Introversion and what I would think is sx/sp or sp/sx (some can interpret it as sp/so tho which is weird but it's a whole thing. Like how people think Eva Green is sx dom when she's sx blind but strong Fi kinda makes her sx-ish to people?)
4. High Fe
5. N/A (Any type could be into this really so)

ISFJ sounds right with this much.
---------


> 1. Almost all my life, I've always found myself finding better ways to direct people, but I have a record of approaching people in a blunt way apparently during the times where I felt the need to voice my opinions. Since I've done this with my teachers/family members, I'm ironically seen as a bit of a black sheep or two-faced to the elders who are trying to 'teach me' stuff since I keep on pointing out exactly what I feel is lacking or trying to take control of the situation from them, and since I am very formal with people initially, this make me seem two-faced since they feel like all the formality or politeness is gone (when it's really not usually, c'mon). Well, that's what my mom said and 2-3 other tutors I had who in my opinion was totally ripping their students off. Also, I've learned that despite thinking I would censor myself a lot and actually attempting so often, people still considered me highly opinionated. Like, even people who I wasn't friends with. I often can't help but think it's people who're really censored most of the time and it shouldn't be like that. Everyone should voice their opinions regardless of whether they can hurt someone or not. People need to grow thicker skin.
> 
> 2. Apparently, when I really need something done, I'm a smooth talker. Usually what I do is I list pros and cons and I think I have a knack for explaining worst case scenarios in a very convincing way so I end up talking people into doing something I've been suggesting.
> 
> 3. When I used to get really stressed out and mad, I would go and burn leaves and it'd be very soothing. This was back when I was 14-16. Haven't done this in a long time and I kinda wanna try it again (it's just that I hate wasting matches and I'm only down for this if I somehow snatch a lighter).
> 
> 4. When I get really stressed out these days, I tend to move around a lot and clean stuff that I find messy around me. Then I go and over-indulge until I snap out of my bitterness and start working again.
> 
> 5. I've been told by my best friend that I apparently set outrageously high expectations for myself. I just wanna work hard cause I feel like there's a lot in my life that has slowed down my progress and I have a big list of things I need to get done in my life and I don't want to slow down my progress. Like, only time I make adjustments is after debating with my bestfriend for a while. No one else can convince me otherwise since I don't like going to just anyone and listening to anything someone comes up with knowing minute details. I don't have time to sit and elaborate stuff to most people (unless they're like my therapist or something).


----------



## Crowbo

@Frey Violet, I thought Krayfish already typed you in his post. I didn't pay enough attention.


----------



## Freya Violet

^He did type me, but I didn't just repost the same thing he had already typed. There were 5 new points lel. I'm reposting the same thing now tho since no one has typed me based off of my last 5 things.



Freya Violet said:


> 1. Almost all my life, I've always found myself finding better ways to direct people, but I have a record of approaching people in a blunt way apparently during the times where I felt the need to voice my opinions. Since I've done this with my teachers/family members, I'm ironically seen as a bit of a black sheep or two-faced to the elders who are trying to 'teach me' stuff since I keep on pointing out exactly what I feel is lacking or trying to take control of the situation from them, and since I am very formal with people initially, this make me seem two-faced since they feel like all the formality or politeness is gone (when it's really not usually, c'mon). Well, that's what my mom said and 2-3 other tutors I had who in my opinion was totally ripping their students off. Also, I've learned that despite thinking I would censor myself a lot and actually attempting so often, people still considered me highly opinionated. Like, even people who I wasn't friends with. I often can't help but think it's people who're really censored most of the time and it shouldn't be like that. Everyone should voice their opinions regardless of whether they can hurt someone or not. People need to grow thicker skin.
> 
> 2. Apparently, when I really need something done, I'm a smooth talker. Usually what I do is I list pros and cons and I think I have a knack for explaining worst case scenarios in a very convincing way so I end up talking people into doing something I've been suggesting.
> 
> 3. When I used to get really stressed out and mad, I would go and burn leaves and it'd be very soothing. This was back when I was 14-16. Haven't done this in a long time and I kinda wanna try it again (it's just that I hate wasting matches and I'm only down for this if I somehow snatch a lighter).
> 
> 4. When I get really stressed out these days, I tend to move around a lot and clean stuff that I find messy around me. Then I go and over-indulge until I snap out of my bitterness and start working again.
> 
> 5. I've been told by my best friend that I apparently set outrageously high expectations for myself. I just wanna work hard cause I feel like there's a lot in my life that has slowed down my progress and I have a big list of things I need to get done in my life and I don't want to slow down my progress. Like, only time I make adjustments is after debating with my bestfriend for a while. No one else can convince me otherwise since I don't like going to just anyone and listening to anything someone comes up with knowing minute details. I don't have time to sit and elaborate stuff to most people (unless they're like my therapist or something).


----------



## Reila

INTJ or INTP. 

P.S: "People need to grow thicker skin." 

I disagree, by the way. If anything, people need to policy what they say and stop being assholes to others.

Also, I like your photo. It is beautiful. 

~~

1. Lives for music. Music has saved her life far more than once. She can and enjoys listening to about any genre. Genres are meaningless to her when it comes to good music. Wished to become as musician when younger, but life didn't really give her the best cards to achieve that dream. Nowadays she is satisfied with music as a hobby.

2. Enjoys talking to people, making friends and connections, but Reila struggles with keeping those connections healthy, as they will eventually drain her energy and leave her mentally exhausted. Therefore, she is a woman of few friends, but many connections. When healthy, anyways, as for the past few years, she has been super isolated. Reila enjoys talking about deep and complicated subjects, but she is fine with talking about simpler things, like how vibrant the colors of that flower or that butterfly's wings are, as long as the company is enjoyable.

3. Desires her work to help people. In the past, other people's works helped her so much, be it fiction or the words of a therapist, that she feels a deep desire to do the same. She always wanted to help others since she was a kid, but it wasn't until recent years that the desire was strengthened. She is currently planning to follow a career as a psychologist, but she isn't sure if she is a good fit for the job. Too much empathy could easily get in the way.

4. Wants to love and be loved, but first she needs to properly understand what _is_ love and how to love in a healthy way. The only way to learn that is to actually allow herself to love and be loved, which she refuses to. She is scared, paralyzed by the fear of being hurt again, of loving and not being loved.

5. This one is hard, so... Many things will be said. Reila likes coffee. She usually wear darker colors, bright colors bother her too much. Black being easily Reila's favorite color. Enjoys horror fiction, in particular of the psychological kind. Also enjoys watching fluffy Disney animations, and non-Disney animations like Coraline, Steven Universe, Gravity Falls, etc. Want to make a video game, but the technical aspect of it bores her to death. She likes going outdoor and visiting places, but it is also extremely lazy and unmotivated. And many more things.


----------



## Lacy

@Reila Nimu
1- Every type can enjoy music, but here I’d say Ne or maybe Fi
2- IxFx and 4
3. IFP vibes. 
4. NFP, especially FP overall.
5. Introvert, quite low T and an okay N

INFP 497 Sx Sp seems the more accurate, maybe any other FP type.
_______________________________________________________
I- I often play the devil’s advocate, and tend to put things in perspective, to find positive and negative aspects to situations.
II- Despite the fact that I can be a quite serious and focused person, I tend to find it very hard to work on my free time.
III- I enjoy creating and imagining stories, games or systems. I almost always make these complex, and as often as possible vast and constitent. Unfortunately I usually get bored or end up feeling oppressed about them, and so let them unfinished.
IV- I tend to keep a lot of my thoughts and feelings for myself, and overall to talk very few.
V- I like quotes.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I - I'd say Te, maybe
II - Separating work from the rest of your life, lower Te?
III - Fi-Ne
IV - Introverted, Fi probably
V - I'm not sure if that's even related to anything.

INFP?

--

1. I'm often scared of stepping on people's toes. I don't like it when I'm given free rein to something because I fear I might do something wrong, and I don't want to be unsure of what I have to do at any given moment.
2. When I try to remember what I was thinking earlier, I recall the place where I was, and what I was doing, and what was happening around me.
3. Even if I don't care for something I can always see why someone would like it, were it with food, music or anything of the sort. It's partially the reason why I don't have many strong opinions.
4. I tend to keep in mind the odds of the things I do, whether or not they succeed.
5. I have a pretty vivid imagination and can picture something happening and how it would affect things and people around it.


----------



## 469090

@GoosePeelings

1) Fe-Ne.
2) Very strong Si. xSFJ?
3) Fe-Ne.
4) Not sure.
5) Ni-Fe all the sudden? You sure have high Fe. ESFJ?

Let's type my mother.

1) She's always the one who hurries and the one who's late.
2) I find impossible to talk with her: whatever I find fun, like binary algebra or Nietzsche, it's too complicated and whatever I think is important, like our route to type 1 civilization, is inappropriate. All she talks about is the weather, her meaningless chats with her friends and that disgrace I don't think it's actually possible to care about.
3) She says that when you wake up you should already know what you have to do, but I'm not quite sure that she actually does so. She's basically a walking paradox.
4) She just can't follow an algorithm, or anything that involves thinking a little bit, it's like she can't go deeper than what her eyes see.
5) She's unable to question authorities, whatever is said on the TV by mainstream media is correct and this creates more than some tension with me and my father. It's useless trying to prove mainstream media wrong: she won't hear a word from you.


----------



## KillinIt

Dottoromar said:


> @GoosePeelings
> 
> 1) Fe-Ne.
> 2) Very strong Si. xSFJ?
> 3) Fe-Ne.
> 4) Not sure.
> 5) Ni-Fe all the sudden? You sure have high Fe. ESFJ?
> 
> Let's type my mother.
> 
> 1) She's always the one who hurries and the one who's late.
> 2) I find impossible to talk with her: whatever I find fun, like binary algebra or Nietzsche, it's too complicated and whatever I think is important, like our route to type 1 civilization, is inappropriate, all she takes about is the weather, her meaningless chats with her friends, that disgrace I don't think it's actually possible to care about.
> 3) She says that when you wake up you should already know what you have to do but I'm not quite sure that she actually does so. She's basically a walking paradox.
> 4) She just can't follow an algorithm, or anything that involves thinking a little bit, it's like she can't go deeper than what her eyes see.
> 5) She's unable to question authorities, whatever is said on the TV by mainstream media is correct and this creates more than some tension with me and my father. It's useless trying to prove mainstream media wrong: she won't hear a word from you.


ESFJ! 

1) One of those people with no real life goals. I have things I'm good at and things I enjoy but I don't have a master plan
2) I notice details. Apparently people don't always notice the eye colours of people they've just met...
3) I can disappear and not talk to someone for ages but it doesn't mean I'm angry, I just get absorbed in what I'm doing
4) when I'm stressed I get the urge to go and start something new in a new place (like open a bakery halfway across the world)
5) I have a desire to know where I fit and my 'purpose' if you will. How to find true satisfaction


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

KillinIt said:


> ESFJ!
> 
> 1) One of those people with no real life goals. I have things I'm good at and things I enjoy but I don't have a master plan
> 2) I notice details. Apparently people don't always notice the eye colours of people they've just met...
> 3) I can disappear and not talk to someone for ages but it doesn't mean I'm angry, I just get absorbed in what I'm doing
> 4) when I'm stressed I get the urge to go and start something new in a new place (like open a bakery halfway across the world)
> 5) I have a desire to know where I fit and my 'purpose' if you will. How to find true satisfaction


1. a perciever I would guess
2. Sounds like Se at work
3. Introvert?
4. get away from obligations... another perceiving trait
5. sounds like Fi... I don't know

ISFP?

1. I spend 98% of my time alone... either sitting on my couch with my laptop, playing my guitar, or sleeping
2. I think about how the future will play out
3. I consider myself an aesthetic... I am not paticularly fond of visible messes, I like to dress to be visually appealing, I enjoy good music 
4. I am not very good with brainstorming... I get ONE idea and run with it
5. Whenever I get a crush on some girl, I check their facebook, think about my imagined future with them, and eventually send them a message to try to hook up with them


----------



## KillinIt

Bernard Bernoulli said:


> 1. I spend 98% of my time alone... either sitting on my couch with my laptop, playing my guitar, or sleeping
> 2. I think about how the future will play out
> 3. I consider myself an aesthetic... I am not paticularly fond of visible messes, I like to dress to be visually appealing, I enjoy good music
> 4. I am not very good with brainstorming... I get ONE idea and run with it
> 5. Whenever I get a crush on some girl, I check their facebook, think about my imagined future with them, and eventually send them a message to try to hook up with them


1. introvert
2.intuitive
3. hmmm....I'm unsure tbh, a lot of people dislike mess
4. Ni
5. NF?

I'd say INFJ

I've already done me so have a go at my housemate:

1. She's always working, even on her day off she's in the library 9-6
2. She's had a long term career plan with goals as long as I've known her
3. Only wears designer clothes (even her pjs!)
4. Over-reacts to the slightest problem and everything is an issue
5. Meets a new boy every other day, plans her future with him after about 2 days then gets confused as to why none of them stick around....


----------



## Crowbo

Bernard Bernoulli said:


> 1. a perciever I would guess
> 2. Sounds like Se at work
> 3. Introvert?
> 4. get away from obligations... another perceiving trait
> 5. sounds like Fi... I don't know
> 
> ISFP?
> 
> 1. I spend 98% of my time alone... either sitting on my couch with my laptop, playing my guitar, or sleeping
> 2. I think about how the future will play out
> 3. I consider myself an aesthetic... I am not paticularly fond of visible messes, I like to dress to be visually appealing, I enjoy good music
> 4. I am not very good with brainstorming... I get ONE idea and run with it
> 5. Whenever I get a crush on some girl, I check their facebook, think about my imagined future with them, and eventually send them a message to try to hook up with them


1. introvert
2.Ni
3.Se
4.Shadow Ne, preference for Ni
5.Ni+Se
Either ISFP or INFJ

I-I am very competitive, enjoy one-upping people, and must always have the last word.

II-I can never stay on topic with anything I talk about. I often go on tangents and connect the subject to something that is seemingly unrelated to everyone else.

III-I enjoy learning all sorts of random information on the internet

IV-I spend alot of time thinking about all the possible paths I could take in the future. There are tons of potential careers that I'm interested in going into. However, I'm never quite certain of these ideas and nothing is set in stone.

V-I want to discuss deep, interesting topics. If people only discuss small talk, other people, or talk about one topic for too long, I get bored and bring up something very taboo just to get a spark going.


----------



## Zeus

Crowbo said:


> 1. introvert
> 2.Ni
> 3.Se
> 4.Shadow Ne, preference for Ni
> 5.Ni+Se
> Either ISFP or INFJ
> 
> I-I am very competitive, enjoy one-upping people, and must always have the last word.
> 
> II-I can never stay on topic with anything I talk about. I often go on tangents and connect the subject to something that is seemingly unrelated to everyone else.
> 
> III-I enjoy learning all sorts of random information on the internet
> 
> IV-I spend alot of time thinking about all the possible paths I could take in the future. There are tons of potential careers that I'm interested in going into. However, I'm never quite certain of these ideas and nothing is set in stone.
> 
> V-I want to discuss deep, interesting topics. If people only discuss small talk, other people, or talk about one topic for too long, I get bored and bring up something very taboo just to get a spark going.


Knew a criminal defense attorney ENTP who loved smacking cases down. You ever consider law?


----------



## BatFlapClap

@Crowbo

I think Ne-Dom is a fair typing, as you put a lot of emphasis on your thirst for knowledge, and prefer having a future that isn't necessarily rooted, but branches out! Lower/unhealthier Fe would make sense too if you like to push people's buttons. 

ENTP sounds fine.

For Me:

1.) If something has bothered me, or an interaction occurs with someone that's bothersome, and someone asks "What did they say that bothered you"? I'll rarely remember the specific words exchange, just how I felt, and how they felt and the impressions I got. And when it comes to discussing my emotions, while I _might_ be feeling emotional in the moment, I can be very detached from the emotions, like I'm not talking about myself, but another person who had these things happen to them. Detached from myself in a way. 

2.) I am extremely depressed and at my lowest self-esteem when I am feeling stagnant, letting others down/myself, or feeling like I am not living up to a higher standard. Sometimes I'll have a hard time 'mobilizing' without a little push, but if there is a fire lit under me, I will certainly rush to find water. 

3.) When I am talking with someone, I am very sensitive to the mood of the conversation and the other insomuch that I start feeling self-conscious if I begin to feel a negative shift, and I'll try to shift the conversation into a more positive feeling. Also, sometimes in conversations I'll gain an insight or perspective that I may not have had when I started the sentence, and I'll feel compelled to interject with that, which just mucks up the gracefulness of the exchange. I'm sensitive to the energies of people around me, and zero in of the emotions of those closest to me. 

4.) Even though I feel like I am open, which I am in a broad sense, there are parts, and truths that I hold back, and there is some guilt to that because I ask others to share fully of themselves, and strive to see and feel the true essences of others, but don't often share my deepest truths. And frankly, there are parts I haven't discovered myself, but know exist and will manifest in time and circumstance. 

5.) I (obviously) tend to think a lot about others, how their minds work and strive to consider a person as their past, their present, and their future, so I can respect the person as they've been, are, and will be. I often think about the mind, and how it can be so complex and unique, but also predictable at the same time, where patterns of behavior manifest and manifest again. I like considering things from a cross-cultural perspective, rather than focusing on location-centric impacts and generalizations, yet I always consider my own place in this world, and how I can positively impact my most immediate environments, and hope that a rippling effect can occur with kindness and respect. And all of the mysteries of the universe, and shit. *harharhar


----------



## Turi

BatFlapClap said:


> @Crowbo
> 
> I think Ne-Dom is a fair typing, as you put a lot of emphasis on your thirst for knowledge, and prefer having a future that isn't necessarily rooted, but branches out! Lower/unhealthier Fe would make sense too if you like to push people's buttons.
> 
> ENTP sounds fine.
> 
> For Me:
> 
> 1.) If something has bothered me, or an interaction occurs with someone that's bothersome, and someone asks "What did they say that bothered you"? I'll rarely remember the specific words exchange, just how I felt, and how they felt and the impressions I got. And when it comes to discussing my emotions, while I _might_ be feeling emotional in the moment, I can be very detached from the emotions, like I'm not talking about myself, but another person who had these things happen to them. Detached from myself in a way.
> 
> 2.) I am extremely depressed and at my lowest self-esteem when I am feeling stagnant, letting others down/myself, or feeling like I am not living up to a higher standard. Sometimes I'll have a hard time 'mobilizing' without a little push, but if there is a fire lit under me, I will certainly rush to find water.
> 
> 3.) When I am talking with someone, I am very sensitive to the mood of the conversation and the other insomuch that I start feeling self-conscious if I begin to feel a negative shift, and I'll try to shift the conversation into a more positive feeling. Also, sometimes in conversations I'll gain an insight or perspective that I may not have had when I started the sentence, and I'll feel compelled to interject with that, which just mucks up the gracefulness of the exchange. I'm sensitive to the energies of people around me, and zero in of the emotions of those closest to me.
> 
> 4.) Even though I feel like I am open, which I am in a broad sense, there are parts, and truths that I hold back, and there is some guilt to that because I ask others to share fully of themselves, and strive to see and feel the true essences of others, but don't often share my deepest truths. And frankly, there are parts I haven't discovered myself, but know exist and will manifest in time and circumstance.
> 
> 5.) I (obviously) tend to think a lot about others, how their minds work and strive to consider a person as their past, their present, and their future, so I can respect the person as they've been, are, and will be. I often think about the mind, and how it can be so complex and unique, but also predictable at the same time, where patterns of behavior manifest and manifest again. I like considering things from a cross-cultural perspective, rather than focusing on location-centric impacts and generalizations, yet I always consider my own place in this world, and how I can positively impact my most immediate environments, and hope that a rippling effect can occur with kindness and respect. And all of the mysteries of the universe, and shit. *harharhar


1 - Si-Ne axis, can't tell which way around.
2 - Fi-Te.
3 - Ne-Fi.
4 - Possibly Fi, though my understanding might be flawed - I read this as you seeking authenticity from others, yet preferring to keep your own "deepest truths" to yourself.
5 - Fi-Ne.

Likely types - ENFP, possibly INFP.



1 - I judge people on the spot. First impression is only impression.

2 - People who accept information at face value scare the shit out of me.

3 - I get fired from jobs because I question authority.

4 - I feel I have no purpose on this planet other than to be a good husband and father. I don't know why I'm here, outside of that.

5 - I have a self-deprecating sense of humour that makes some people feel uncomfortable, but other people love it - I say things as they are, the absolute truth and some people think I'm a bit of a **** when I shift this same sense of humour to target them instead of me.


----------



## goldthysanura

I would say ESTP or ISTP--blunt, straightforward, rebellious, upfront.

enneatype/MBTI-ify me:

1. I like to contextualize my own life within general thoughts on human nature and the world I live in. It helps me feel less self-centered and less alone.

2. I require honesty. I need to be honest with other people and if I'm not I feel awful. This can be a bad thing because sometimes I say more than I should, but when I manage it the right way it helps other people feel comfortable around me, like they can be themselves. Also when honesty is combined with offbeatness or an unusual perspective, I love that.

3. I get distracted easily when it comes to learning about how things work, like if someone explains to me how electronics work, I have trouble paying that much attention.

4. Life seems like an illusion to me, but it's one I can't help but take very seriously. Sometimes I think I take things too seriously which can make me a bit somber, although I long to be free and have fun.

5. In a way, I fit in everywhere and nowhere. The former is because I make an effort to be kind to people wherever I go and I am fairly adaptable. The latter is because I always feel awkward and don't easily take on the identity of a group within myself.


----------



## Rydori

@goldthysanura *isfp* I would say


> 1)Se
> 2)Fi
> 3) Why do you have trouble paying attention? gonna assume inferior Te
> 4)Taking things to seriously can seem like an Fi-Te thing
> 5)Se + Fi, you're able to take in the current environment (Se) however still not give up identity (Fi)



1. In public, I like to present myself in a reasonable way, especially if it is something important such as an interview. I do not want people to see me with negative traits but rather positive traits.

2. I tend to avoid expressing emotional thoughts and feelings in public and I would most rather keep to my own emotions. This can make others view me as selfish at times because I don't really comment on personal things. Basically I'm also one who doesn't like discussing personal topics and information

3. I can really be stubborn when in a bad mood. If something doesn't go in my way and I'm really really upset that I simply refuse to listen and I become oblivious. 

4. While I tend to be really productive when working, during my more personal time where I can relax and shut off, I go into a really lazy mode to the point where I can be too lazy to work downstairs to get bottle of water.

5. I'm not an advocate for giant sudden changes. If you were to suddenly change a plan or event way too late, I find it really really irritating.


----------



## Birbsofafeather

@Emulsions, you sound jarringly like my father, a very apparent 3w4 sp/so ISTJ, but certain points, such as your fourth, remind me of my 6w5 sp/sx ISTJ friend. Either way, very, very ISTJ.

1. Si-Te. Wanting to maintain an external Te image for an Si reason.
2. Also Si-Te for a similar reason. Lower Fi in this case.
3. I tend to internally correlate aggressive/grouchy stubbornness with Si-Fi or Ni-Fi usage. Am a stubborn Si-Fi user myself lol. 
4. Both of the ISTJ's I've known closely are like this. I think it's linked to Si and Te, once again. An Si indulgence in laziness after a bunch of Si-Te working.
5. Si, very clearly.

Okay, now for my own. 

1. Of the seven deadly sins, I would say I relate the most to envy. It isn't that I am spiteful against anybody else or wish that they did not have the thing or trait, it is more that I cannot be fully happy for them because I am clouded by my own annoyance at myself. I constantly and annoyingly compare myself with others, scolding myself frequently. If I see beautiful art, for instance, I get annoyed at myself for not practicing art enough. If I see a happy couple, I get annoyed at myself for the various internal traits that make me shy away from romance despite being a hopeless romantic.

2. And speaking of which, I am a hopeless romantic, albeit an incredibly picky one. Very few fictional romances match my standard. The most important thing is strong, significant build up and connection based on intimacy rather than cheesy flirting and surface-level attraction. After that, I need to be able to see long-term compatibility. Thirdly, they have to genuinely bring out the best in one another or balance each other out. I quite enjoy any iteration of Pride and Prejudice. 

3. I've always been drawn to books outside of my age range, and it used to embarrass me, but I've since then embraced it. I have always loved books like Coraline, A Tale Dark and Grimm, The Little Prince and The Last Unicorn, even if they are for children. I have a difficult time naming the specific quality that attracts me to them. Strange and whimsical, perhaps? I think there is a universal quality for it, something that can be appreciated by each age group, and despite their labeling as children's books, I find myself discovering something new each time I reread them. I do read sci-fi, fantasy and thrillers, but they don't capture me like the above do.

4. I enjoy storytelling very much and tend to tell the same scary stories over and over to new audiences. I get incredibly excited anytime I get the chance to exchange a scary story because I love to watch the expression on people's faces when I deliver the twist, and especially love to be able to manipulate the atmosphere around me. While many people do get scared and have said that I am good at telling them, my INFJ sister always starts laughing because she says my expression gets so serious and I get so into it. 

5. Most strangers, casual friends and acquaintances regard me as a careful, cautious sort of person in all respects, but those who know me understand that I am quite the opposite in certain aspects. Though I may be wary and reserved in terms of socializing, I am often the first to volunteer to do something, be it good or bad. Any time flu season rolls around, I'll volunteer to get my shot first because why not? If I have to cross a river in the cold, I'll be the first to try and jump accross. The same applies with presentations, games, rides, and anything that is daunting to others. Alllll except for socializing. Initiating talking is a too jarring.


----------



## Krayfish

Birbsofafeather said:


> 1. Of the seven deadly sins, I would say I relate the most to envy. It isn't that I am spiteful against anybody else or wish that they did not have the thing or trait, it is more that I cannot be fully happy for them because I am clouded by my own annoyance at myself. I constantly and annoyingly compare myself with others, scolding myself frequently. If I see beautiful art, for instance, I get annoyed at myself for not practicing art enough. If I see a happy couple, I get annoyed at myself for the various internal traits that make me shy away from romance despite being a hopeless romantic.
> 
> 2. And speaking of which, I am a hopeless romantic, albeit an incredibly picky one. Very few fictional romances match my standard. The most important thing is strong, significant build up and connection based on intimacy rather than cheesy flirting and surface-level attraction. After that, I need to be able to see long-term compatibility. Thirdly, they have to genuinely bring out the best in one another or balance each other out. I quite enjoy any iteration of Pride and Prejudice.
> 
> 3. I've always been drawn to books outside of my age range, and it used to embarrass me, but I've since then embraced it. I have always loved books like Coraline, A Tale Dark and Grimm, The Little Prince and The Last Unicorn, even if they are for children. I have a difficult time naming the specific quality that attracts me to them. Strange and whimsical, perhaps? I think there is a universal quality for it, something that can be appreciated by each age group, and despite their labeling as children's books, I find myself discovering something new each time I reread them. I do read sci-fi, fantasy and thrillers, but they don't capture me like the above do.
> 
> 4. I enjoy storytelling very much and tend to tell the same scary stories over and over to new audiences. I get incredibly excited anytime I get the chance to exchange a scary story because I love to watch the expression on people's faces when I deliver the twist, and especially love to be able to manipulate the atmosphere around me. While many people do get scared and have said that I am good at telling them, my INFJ sister always starts laughing because she says my expression gets so serious and I get so into it.
> 
> 5. Most strangers, casual friends and acquaintances regard me as a careful, cautious sort of person in all respects, but those who know me understand that I am quite the opposite in certain aspects. Though I may be wary and reserved in terms of socializing, I am often the first to volunteer to do something, be it good or bad. Any time flu season rolls around, I'll volunteer to get my shot first because why not? If I have to cross a river in the cold, I'll be the first to try and jump accross. The same applies with presentations, games, rides, and anything that is daunting to others. Alllll except for socializing. Initiating talking is a too jarring.


1) Oh, you're actually a type 4. I sometimes get skeptical because there's so many 4 mistypes (and you vibe optimism triad), but you're definitely a 4 (probably 479 if I could guess).
2) The way you describe this sounds like Fi, and hints at a tertiary pi function.
3) You have very good taste, sounds like a Ne user. Some of the titles that you particularly mentioned strike me as Fi.
4) High Ne -> If you're an introvert you're very close to the ambivert side of things
5) Sounds like a perceiving dom with social anxiety. 

xNFP, almost leaning towards ENFP if you're a 4.
_______________________________________________________________________________________

1) I have this really awkward habit of staring at people and thinking about what I am going to say to them prior to speaking to them (if I speak to them at all). Since I’m not confident in my ability to socialize, I often take time to think about what I will say to a person and gauge how they might respond, but in the end people just end up getting creeped out.

2) Outside of jokes about dying or small sarcastic comments about the state of our world or events that no one is looking for, I have absolutely no sense of humor. My ability to pick up other people’s jokes, especially if they have a reference to sex or pop culture is even worse. I suppose I’m just a serious/fairly boring individual.

3) By extension, I am often told that I come off more professional/older than I actually am by strangers. Despite being a first year college student, I’ve been mistaken several times as a mother/someone above the age of thirty. It could be because I’m such a controlled person.

4) Around people I’m comfortable with or in a conversation about something that I understand, things are completely different. I’m a high energy individual with who radiates compulsively optimistic energy and innocence. Despite being depressed, it only takes simple things to excite me (ie. food), and I absolutely love discussions, new ideas, and art.

5) Despite being somewhat unaware of my own tendencies (as evident by my constantly changing mbti type), I’m fairly good at (and enjoy) reading and understanding others and their motivations. Perhaps I lack the social skills to be aware of their feelings/social cues and may be ignorant of nefarious agendas, but upon interacting with someone, I can usually gain a pretty good idea of other’s personalities and thought processes. I enjoy finding these things out because the psych is like a puzzle to me, as long as it isn't mine of course.


----------



## Belzy

INFP, Krafish

colours included

1. If I don't enjoy the company, I can't enjoy the activity.
2. I show a selfless side, but hide my jealous side, most of the time.
3. I get most excited when seeing cute things, and am massivily bored with what's mature and neat.
4. I randomly go from topic to topic (and backagain to former topic), just to talk about whatever I wanna talk, pops in me up.
5. I am rarely happy or energised when alone, but feel only worse when surrounded by lots of people I don't care for to be with.


----------



## Reila

AAADD Pumpkin Rupsje said:


> 1. If I don't enjoy the company, I can't enjoy the activity.
> 2. I show a selfless side, but hide my jealous side, most of the time.
> 3. I get most excited when seeing cute things, and am massivily bored with what's mature and neat.
> 4. I randomly go from topic to topic (and backagain to former topic), just to talk about whatever I wanna talk, pops in me up.
> 5. I am rarely happy or energised when alone, but feel only worse when surrounded by lots of people I don't care for to be with.


1. Fi or Fe. Fi users appreciate people like them and while I can see Fe users working with people they don't enjoy the company (I have done it in the past), it wouldn't be desired. But I don't think anyone enjoys activities with people they don't like.
2. Perhaps you are afraid of being judged for being jealous? If so, that could be Fi or Fe, both don't do well with criticism.
3. Proud and passionate about they like (cuteness), while simultaneously criticizing what they don't (maturity is boring). Fi.
4. From what I read, Ne-doms are like that and if you are INFP, as seems to be the case, you still have Ne as you auxiliary function.
5. I am not sure about this one. Seems like you enjoy some level of socialization, but with people you care about only. I read somewhere that INFPs are sociable, in particular when compared to other introverted types, so that fits with you being INFP.

So, INFP.

~~

1. Lives for music. Music has saved her life far more than once. She can and enjoys listening to about any genre. Genres are meaningless to her when it comes to good music. Wished to become as musician when younger, but life didn't really give her the best cards to achieve that dream. Nowadays she is satisfied with music as a hobby.

2. Enjoys talking to people, making friends and connections, but Reila struggles with keeping those connections healthy, as they will eventually drain her energy and leave her mentally exhausted. Therefore, she is a woman of few friends, but many connections. When healthy, anyways, as for the past few years, she has been super isolated. Reila enjoys talking about deep and complicated subjects, but she is fine with talking about simpler things, like how vibrant the colors of that flower or that butterfly's wings are, as long as the company is enjoyable.

3. Desires her work to help people. In the past, other people's works helped her so much, be it fiction or the words of a therapist, that she feels a deep desire to do the same. She always wanted to help others since she was a kid, but it wasn't until recent years that the desire was strengthened. She is currently planning to follow a career as a psychologist, but she isn't sure if she is a good fit for the job. Too much empathy could easily get in the way.

4. Wants to love and be loved, but first she needs to properly understand what is love and how to love in a healthy way. The only way to learn that is to actually allow herself to love and be loved, which she refuses to. She is scared, paralyzed by the fear of being hurt again, of loving and not being loved.

5. This one is hard, so... Many things will be said. Reila likes coffee. She usually wear darker colors, bright colors bother her too much. Black being easily Reila's favorite color. Enjoys horror fiction, in particular of the psychological kind. Also enjoys watching fluffy Disney animations, and non-Disney animations like Coraline, Steven Universe, Gravity Falls, etc. Want to make a video game, but the technical aspect of it bores her to death. She likes going outdoor and visiting places, but it is also extremely lazy and unmotivated. And many more things.


----------



## Xcopy

Reila Nimu said:


> 1. Fi or Fe. Fi users appreciate people like them and while I can see Fe users working with people they don't enjoy the company (I have done it in the past), it wouldn't be desired. But I don't think anyone enjoys activities with people they don't like.
> 2. Perhaps you are afraid of being judged for being jealous? If so, that could be Fi or Fe, both don't do well with criticism.
> 3. Proud and passionate about they like (cuteness), while simultaneously criticizing what they don't (maturity is boring). Fi.
> 4. From what I read, Ne-doms are like that and if you are INFP, as seems to be the case, you still have Ne as you auxiliary function.
> 5. I am not sure about this one. Seems like you enjoy some level of socialization, but with people you care about only. I read somewhere that INFPs are sociable, in particular when compared to other introverted types, so that fits with you being INFP.
> 
> So, INFP.
> 
> ~~
> 
> 1. Lives for music. Music has saved her life far more than once. She can and enjoys listening to about any genre. Genres are meaningless to her when it comes to good music. Wished to become as musician when younger, but life didn't really give her the best cards to achieve that dream. Nowadays she is satisfied with music as a hobby.
> 
> 2. Enjoys talking to people, making friends and connections, but Reila struggles with keeping those connections healthy, as they will eventually drain her energy and leave her mentally exhausted. Therefore, she is a woman of few friends, but many connections. When healthy, anyways, as for the past few years, she has been super isolated. Reila enjoys talking about deep and complicated subjects, but she is fine with talking about simpler things, like how vibrant the colors of that flower or that butterfly's wings are, as long as the company is enjoyable.
> 
> 3. Desires her work to help people. In the past, other people's works helped her so much, be it fiction or the words of a therapist, that she feels a deep desire to do the same. She always wanted to help others since she was a kid, but it wasn't until recent years that the desire was strengthened. She is currently planning to follow a career as a psychologist, but she isn't sure if she is a good fit for the job. Too much empathy could easily get in the way.
> 
> 4. Wants to love and be loved, but first she needs to properly understand what is love and how to love in a healthy way. The only way to learn that is to actually allow herself to love and be loved, which she refuses to. She is scared, paralyzed by the fear of being hurt again, of loving and not being loved.
> 
> 5. This one is hard, so... Many things will be said. Reila likes coffee. She usually wear darker colors, bright colors bother her too much. Black being easily Reila's favorite color. Enjoys horror fiction, in particular of the psychological kind. Also enjoys watching fluffy Disney animations, and non-Disney animations like Coraline, Steven Universe, Gravity Falls, etc. Want to make a video game, but the technical aspect of it bores her to death. She likes going outdoor and visiting places, but it is also extremely lazy and unmotivated. And many more things.


I definitely get an INFJ feel here. 


1. Has a terrible time obsession, to the point where they can admit they may have a problem with it. 

2. Enjoying freely taking a walk and feeling the rush of wind through their clothing and the ambiance of sounds about them. 

3. Also loves music, and listening to it sometimes gives me an abrupt idea to some earlier issue I was having an problem understanding. 


4.Can be overly critical and demanding at times, but I can also be polite, easygoing, and docile.

5. I enjoy bright colors, over the much darker colors. Like blue, green, red, and feel a specific amount of pride when I'm able to make an outfit without having to rely on the color black too much.


----------



## Enoch

ISFP or INFJ, most likely the former.

1. Could be inf Te or just generally J.
2. Kierkegaard (an Fi Dom) greatly described walking although his fondness of walking was heightened by the amplitude of his thoughts, yours seems to be sensory and in the moment.
3. Se in general.
4. Inf Te.
5. Probably an ISFP thing.

-​
1. Have bounds of controversial ideas and opinions of an ideal society but keep them in for the fear of offending and starting a war.

2. Terribly critical of modern society and refuse to live in it, hate modern technology (although I'm addicted to it) and dream of being born in an idealized version of the past, namely the 1920s-1940s (although I believe it was most near to being ideal), and wouldn't want to live anywhere but England, I just couldn't bear it.

3. Despise the idea of travelling, prefer to be grounded. Also travel sick.

4. Intimidated by almost everyone.

5. Can easily draw comparisons between the most bizzare of things, and can say seemingly randomly things and word things in certain ways that do not have apparent meaning at first but indeed have and that I discover later on.


----------



## AngelWithAShotgun

ENTJ here:
1. Straightforward. My ISTP man admitted if I wasn't straightforward, we wouldn't even get along
2. Loyal to a fault. Only to those I truly, deeply care about though, which is... only 3 or so. My ISTP, my father, and my little brother
3. Big plans. Step-by-step plans into the next 10 years or so.
4. Love to spoil those I love. When my brother wants something, unless it's very costly, I would get it for him
5. Hate it when people I just met inquire about my personal life

INTP:
1. Dad is an INTP. They're quiet, but once they talk about something they love, they don't ever stop talking
2. Intelligent and intellectual. Can be a bit insulting during arguments though, but they don't intend to hurt anyone
3. Their living space is just so disorganized -_-
4. Don't plan much in their daily lives. Kinda make plans as they go
5. Private and reserved


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Troubled Englishman
1. Probably TI/ FE
2. Sound like an intuitive
3. Sounds J like
4. probably not an extraverted senser
5. Sounds like Ne

That would lead you to be a INTP or ENTP

The poster above ^

1. Stereotypical T trait
2. Sounds maybe like Fi.. but considering where it is in your stack it might be something else
3. Probably a J with Ni
4. Fi again? 
5. I always thought this was a sign of introversion

NTJ... would have guessed INTJ had you not spoiled it

1. From time to time I recall memorable past experiences... though this is sometimes more an annoyance than anything else (Can't forget embarrassing or times I felt really dumb)... other times it benefits me
2. I was probably seen as nice but shy and maybe even a little weird in high school. I am morally good... but not as cheerful or helpful as some other people I know
3. I have a list of about 10 college career backup plans in case my current goal never comes to fruition.
4. I am honestly pretty lazy. I sit around on the computer playing scrabble.... record songs on my 8 track... and usually only leave the house for school, work or when I need food
5. I like my clothes to fit just right on me... to the point of measuring shirts and jeans with a tape measure before I purchase them


----------



## Rydori

@Bernard Bernoulli
1) Si
2) Fi 
3) Te
4) Do you often get stuck doing the same hobbies time to time? if so then it could be Si
5) I don't think this has anything to do with type

The points listed by yourself doesn't give off much I can actually analyse from, but you do use Si-Ne from what you mentioned, and you're 2nd and 3rd point do relate to Te-Fi in which these are all the four functions ISTJs use. You have decided to type yourself with ISTJ which I can say is a possibility with your functions.

1) I can get into a habit where I find myself doing the same hobbies again and again, I usually find it hard to break away from old hobbies and try out new hobbies. Adding on to this it takes quite a bit for me to get interested in a hobby, but once I do get insanely interested in it I'll most likely devote to it.

2) If I'm by myself usually at home I'm very lazy and unproductive, but at work I tend to be extremely effecient and avoid slacking off since I don't want a reputation of being a slacker

3) If a movie is really really sad, it can trigger me a tiny drop of tears and cause me to empathise, BUT THIS IS ONLY WHEN I'M ALONE watching a movie and not when anyone else is with me watching the movie. 

4) I can be quite oblivious in my thinking during a debate where I don't consider other possibilities which could end up in me contradicting myself in the debate and sounding like an idiot. Once this happens I often back out as soon as I realise that and apologise. Usually my thought stays to a particular statement

5) When I'm in a panic, my mind goes insane and I suddenly think of all the bad things that can POTENTIALLY happen during that moment. Basically my mind goes all scattered. I remember I heard a huge thug that woke me up to middle of the night, I thought it could be a burgaler entering my house, I thought it was one of my parents who fell down and hit their head badly, Heck I even thought it was some kind of ghost, but instead it was one of the books from the next door room falling from the shelf.


----------



## Mr.Tambourine Man

1) Si
2) Fe (Could also be Fi...)
3) More likely F type, but anyone can get emotional (Again either Fe or Fi)
4) Tert/Inf Ti matched with Fe
5) Most likely inferior Ne

All of this points to ISFJ to me, but you've typed yourself as ISTJ. I could be wrong, points 2,3, and 4, were kind of hard to read as they're common to many different types. Definitely not a strong preference for T over F, but that's easily explained since they're your aux, tert group. That said, I'm still leaning towards ISFJ since Fe seems to be more prominent in your decision-making and Ti seems to be a point of pride, but also touchy, (4).

As for me:

1) Having other people around motivates me. I need my alone time, but usually a couple hours will do the trick and then I'd rather have people around again, not necessarily working with me, just around.

2) I prefer to mull things over than to make quick decisions. When time is limited I can certainly think on my feet, but if it's up to me I'll always leave things open-ended and ruminate.

3) I have a strong interest in problem solving, especially in human systems. I like to discuss politics, the economy, social change, culture, religion, conflicts...

4) I usually enjoy new experiences, but rarely seek them out of my own volition.

5) I've got generalized anxiety, usually without a single focal point. I'll grind my teeth, bite my nails, pull my hair unconsciously. When I'm most nervous my thoughts become blurred out and I become completely passive, doing things mechanically without thinking about them.


----------



## JuneBud

1. Fe
2. I think Ni
3. Ti
4. I think Se
5. Se
Definitely INFJ.

As for me:

1. I am and appear as calm, cool, and collected. I don't give a fuck about most things, which is annoying to other people. Perceived as emotionless to those I don't know
2. I get irritated and jumpy when I'm stressed, opposite of how I usually am. 
3. I like my environments being harmonious
4. I like sports and bodybuilding. But also writing, philosophy and science fiction. Sucks at math. 
5. I can spend a long time alone. Not social at all, has very few selected friends. Most people find me cool, even if I don't care how others perceive me.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

1. Sounds ISTX ish.
2. Sounds ISTX ish
3. I think this is an Si trait, not really sure
4. Not type specific.. though I don't suppose many INTPs or INTJs are into bodybuilding so I am going to rule them out
5. Introvert

ISTx maybe ISTJ but could be ISTP.

Mines LONG... sorry in advance

1. When I play Scrabble, I usually get a feeling of whether I will win or lose the game based on how good the other player is, what tiles I have on the board, what tiles have been played. I can generally predict the overall outcome: whether I will win or lose with pretty good certainty... usually about halfway through even if the score is close. I sometimes see coincidences, such as news events that relate to something I recently experienced, or people talking about something I recently did, and wonder whether it's a cue for me. Also events in the environment can sometimes trigger me to believe something positive or negative is going to happen, not very often though.

2. When I start a job... I generally come in on time and work very efficiently. I guess I am trying to impress management or something. Usually as time goes on I start to come in late and take days off frequently, just because I don't feel like getting out of bed in the morning. I can generally do a repetitive task for the whole day and for a few weeks, but then things start to get stale... and I'll want to do something different. My mind will start wandering and it will be hard to concentrate at the task at hand. If I'm promoted I start this process over.

3. I can remember events from my past... though some of them I'd rather forget. Sometimes randomly a past experience will get into my head and because it was embarrasing.. I will try to steer my brain away from it. I try to shake my mind up to avoid that thought. This happens randomly and isn't triggered by anything. My mind is always wandering from thought to thought.

4. I don't believe I get intimidated at all really. Unless I have feeling for the person, than I am willing to do anything and everything they ask of me to try to get them to like me. I am kind of a hopeless romantic but I keep searching out for my soulmate. When a relationship I thought was going to happen doesn't work out... it's deflating... sometimes to the point where I will cry. 

5. I spend most of my time alone. I don't start up small talk with strangers, ever. When someone does start talking to me I generally just answer with short responses and rarely ever keep the conversation going. I can talk to someone for a while but eventually I want to get back inside my head. This probably makes me seem uptight and stuck up.


----------



## lonelife

Well,you are right.INFP.


----------



## lonelife

softcult said:


> @Clockheart
> *1).* Dislikes repetition, blandness, what's predictable. Leads with Pe, dominant function.
> *2).* Extrovert.
> *3).* Gemini? LOL;; I kid, I kid!
> *4).* Fi.
> *5)*. Pe.​I'm thinking an EXFP for you, sweetness! ♡♡
> Sorry that I'm unable to tell if you use Ne/Se, maybe try out these exercises?
> (Look @ me trying to type people -- _when I change mine like, every 5 minutes!!_)
> 
> 
> *1).* I love crafts! I am very easily bored, and can't stand it! Though I feel like I am a lot? When bored: I feel super miserable, hate my life, want to kill myself, blah blah blah. Something that I've been getting into recently is crafting, and it's a lot of fun! I've always had a flair for art since I was younger, practicing drawing for years before getting tired of it. But now? I am starting to use cardstock, glue and a little bit of imagination to get me going -- and it's seriously the most fun I've had in _months_! (Besides gossiping with co-workers?)
> [iurl="http://personalitycafe.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=709274&stc=1&d=1503858142"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]​
> *2).* In general, I can be a bit preoccupied with beauty. I accept that I'm vain and prideful, but I really love makeup and transforming myself! And for years, I've loved decorating my bedrooms and work spaces with lots of aesthetically pleasing images and objects! I think it's such a lovely and wonderful thing, to express oneself. I am aware that there are those who don't like me or think I'm too flashy, blah blah. But what's the harm if no one's getting hurt, right? I'm just following my small passions and hobbies, they make me happy. And what's wrong with wanting a little attention? A tiny bit of the spotlight never hurt anyone! I _want_ people to see what I'm capable of, and how I can create such beautiful things. I am inspired, and want to inspire.
> 
> *3).* Besides arts & crafts, music is my one true love. I feel like I can really just let myself go when I put in headphones and jam out. Concerts have always been one of my all-time favorite outings, I just wished I lived somewhere where there were more of them;; I especially love listening to live tours over music videos. There's so much raw energy and hard work into live performances, it's just very addicting and like -- you're feeling all the hype with them!
> 
> *4).* I still have no clue what I want to be when I grow up;; I feel like I should be looking towards something. But what? No idea. I am very nostalgic and seek to experience moments like I have in the past, happy ones with close dear friends when I was in high school. I _don't_ think I want to re-live _everything_;; but I just miss good times with good friends, like @ summer camp or on ski trips. Now I spend all my days working @ a childcare center, which is nice! But more than anything I want my old friendships back and to be able to go on fun trips with everyone all over again!
> 
> I'm currently working on bringing a couple of us out together to do something (since we all live so far away), but it's definitely easier said than done! But I am also a *BIG* believer that if there's a will, there's a way. Like I have the end goal in mind once I know what I want, and don't even think about how to get there. I know things will work out, it just takes some initiative and patience, waiting for the right opportunities!
> 
> 5). I honestly care a lot about how people see me. I almost cried last Friday because I showed up half an hour late to work, which is something I *NEVER* do. I had to find out on my own, my boss didn't even tell me until I confronted her, and she said she knows it's something I wouldn't have done normally unless there was a misunderstanding. I never want to let others down, I want to exceed the expectations that I'm given.
> 
> People whom are close to me would probably describe me as being like a child. I'm very easy to please, have my dramatic fits, have a naive perception of the world. Even my younger sister (who is taller and much more mature in intellect) will tease me and call me the "little sister". I'm easily excitable, and don't really see the bad in others. I really don't have gut feelings about people, and it makes me really scared to be out on my own sometimes, because I know I'm easily trusting and don't know if whomever I might meet could want to harm me! I love to daydream about meeting new people @ new places, but don't ever act on them because I know I can't read others, and don't ever want to put myself in the position to get hurt. But then in the end, I always feel a little depressed that these fantasies never come true.


So am I correct? I said ISFP. I'm an INFP btw. I can feel the dom Fi and Se-Ni.


----------



## Cal

Bernard Bernoulli said:


> 1. Sounds ISTX ish.
> 2. Sounds ISTX ish
> 3. I think this is an Si trait, not really sure
> 4. Not type specific.. though I don't suppose many INTPs or INTJs are into bodybuilding so I am going to rule them out
> 5. Introvert
> 
> ISTx maybe ISTJ but could be ISTP.
> 
> Mines LONG... sorry in advance
> 
> 1. When I play Scrabble, I usually get a feeling of whether I will win or lose the game based on how good the other player is, what tiles I have on the board, what tiles have been played. I can generally predict the overall outcome: whether I will win or lose with pretty good certainty... usually about halfway through even if the score is close. I sometimes see coincidences, such as news events that relate to something I recently experienced, or people talking about something I recently did, and wonder whether it's a cue for me. Also events in the environment can sometimes trigger me to believe something positive or negative is going to happen, not very often though.
> 
> 2. When I start a job... I generally come in on time and work very efficiently. I guess I am trying to impress management or something. Usually as time goes on I start to come in late and take days off frequently, just because I don't feel like getting out of bed in the morning. I can generally do a repetitive task for the whole day and for a few weeks, but then things start to get stale... and I'll want to do something different. My mind will start wandering and it will be hard to concentrate at the task at hand. If I'm promoted I start this process over.
> 
> 3. I can remember events from my past... though some of them I'd rather forget. Sometimes randomly a past experience will get into my head and because it was embarrasing.. I will try to steer my brain away from it. I try to shake my mind up to avoid that thought. This happens randomly and isn't triggered by anything. My mind is always wandering from thought to thought.
> 
> 4. I don't believe I get intimidated at all really. Unless I have feeling for the person, than I am willing to do anything and everything they ask of me to try to get them to like me. I am kind of a hopeless romantic but I keep searching out for my soulmate. When a relationship I thought was going to happen doesn't work out... it's deflating... sometimes to the point where I will cry.
> 
> 5. I spend most of my time alone. I don't start up small talk with strangers, ever. When someone does start talking to me I generally just answer with short responses and rarely ever keep the conversation going. I can talk to someone for a while but eventually I want to get back inside my head. This probably makes me seem uptight and stuck up.


Well, I was planning on cheating, but that did not work out... Maybe an XNTP? I have no idea!


Now, time for my time to shine!(I said time twice!)

-I have a habit of excessively counting and analyzing numbers. So far this habit of my has only gotten worse.

-I plan on one day to both memorize, and recite every line in the movie, Cool Cat Saves the Kids. I also plan on selling Cool Cat merchandise too.

-I have the ability too both memorize and recite facts and numbers with ease, but I cannot remember names very well.

-I lack emotion and basic understandings of it, since I was a child. Any time I share something with someone, or have ever done anything nice for someone, was for my own self gain.

- I love dark offensive humour, which is why I sometimes end up going to far with jokes. This is also why I can still watch family Guy without whining about the jokes going "over the line".


----------



## brightflashes

@Clivy

-I have a habit of excessively counting and analyzing numbers. So far this habit of my has only gotten worse. - Ti

-I plan on one day to both memorize, and recite every line in the movie, Cool Cat Saves the Kids. I also plan on selling Cool Cat merchandise too. - Ne/Si axis

-I have the ability too both memorize and recite facts and numbers with ease, but I cannot remember names very well. - introversion, many ways to interpret this.

-I lack emotion and basic understandings of it, since I was a child. Any time I share something with someone, or have ever done anything nice for someone, was for my own self gain. - Low F valuing. 

- I love dark offensive humour, which is why I sometimes end up going to far with jokes. This is also why I can still watch family Guy without whining about the jokes going "over the line". - I am not good at matching humor to type, but I'd imagine this would be more likely an NT type humor than any other kind. 

First choice for you is INTP. Second would be INTJ.

- - - - - - - - - - 

1. I get really cranky if I can't read before bed every night. 

2. I spend a great deal of time attempting to understand humor that I don't "get". 

3. Fe baffles me. It's not that I don't understand _what_ it is. I don't understand _why_ it is. I mean, why in the world would anyone want to put effort into dealing with other people if not for financial gain or something like that? What is the logic behind this being a dominant or auxiliary function? It seems particularly irrational to me. I understand that, like certain kinds of humor, I don't "get" it. This frustrates me because I wish I understood. 

4. It's important to me that my actions mean something or serve some sort of purpose. It's also important to me that the people, activities, and any information I'm gathering, also have meaning and purpose to my life.

5. I detest loud noises.


----------



## Cal

^Did you cheat? |:{ («that was my new facial expression I made up)


----------



## Krayfish

brightflashes said:


> 1. I get really cranky if I can't read before bed every night.
> 
> 2. I spend a great deal of time attempting to understand humor that I don't "get".
> 
> 3. Fe baffles me. It's not that I don't understand _what_ it is. I don't understand _why_ it is. I mean, why in the world would anyone want to put effort into dealing with other people if not for financial gain or something like that? What is the logic behind this being a dominant or auxiliary function? It seems particularly irrational to me. I understand that, like certain kinds of humor, I don't "get" it. This frustrates me because I wish I understood.
> 
> 4. It's important to me that my actions mean something or serve some sort of purpose. It's also important to me that the people, activities, and any information I'm gathering, also have meaning and purpose to my life.
> 
> 5. I detest loud noises.


1. Sounds like introversion
2. so blind, probably high T
3. This is probably the most sp/sx T thing I have ever heard in my life
4. Also Te
5. Introversion

IxTJ, probably INTJ since most of them are so blind.
________________________________________________________________________________

1)I am consistently told that I live under an actual rock because I fail to catch references, social cues, or understand what is going on in my general environment

2) I generally don't enjoy/see the purpose of holidays. A lot of this probably has to do with the fact that every time a semi major holiday happens, my family has a giant get together, but even non-social holidays like Halloween don't get me excited. I guess I'm not a sentimental/celebratory sort of person, but I suppose I always think there's something better I could be doing.

3) I have a complex relation to emotions. It's very easy for me to pick up on how other people are feeling and what will set them off, but I cannot pick up on my own feelings for the life of me. I don't always understand what I am feeling or how I might respond to certain stimulus until I experience it.

4) I used to think I was a very accommodating person because I am generally very impartial when it comes to beliefs and have empathy. In the end though, I'm not very good at making people feel comfortable due to my stiff and awkward demeanor(I mean I can, but it takes more energy than I'd like it to and usually someone else is far better at it than me).

5) I'm too lazy and tired to come up with a 5th point that is unique comparatively to every other post I've made on this thread


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Hugging Wabbits said:


> 1. There is a lot of variety in your preference for games. I am suggesting Ne, or at least, very low Ni.
> 2. Not sure if function related, but it does perhaps suggest some level of extroversion — or comfort in social situations. Fe, perhaps?
> 3. I think any type can suffer from low self-esteem. It depends on what causes it.
> 4. Seems more like Fe to me.
> 5. Fe, once again. Do you like watching reaction videos, too? Just curious.
> 
> @BlazerGun; Honestly, it is hard for me to make a conclusion based on the five things you shared, so I will refrain myself from such. Instead, I will make a suggestion: Have you ever considered a type with dominant or auxiliary Fe?
> 
> —
> 
> 1. My hobbies haven't changed much during my whole life. Listening to music — most of the time, unless I am trying to sleep or watching something / playing some game that has good music; Playing games (haven't done much of that lately, though); Watching fiction in general; Reading, to a lesser extent. I also have a hard time adhering to new hobbies, which is annoying, at times. I have tried to add meditation and yoga to my "hobbies", but with no luck. I have to make an effort to actually perform such activities.
> 
> 2. I am not crazily obsessed with getting things done, but it is annoys me when I catch myself procrastinating. Watching others run away from their obligations, delegating them to others is also aggravating. Fairly often I find myself doing other people's work because they can't do it properly or because they are so uninterested in doing it, in the first place, I already expect them to do it poorly.
> 
> 3. I have my personal values. Whether others share them or not was never a concern to me. In fact, it is very rare for me to actually express them, as I do not see the point. Fragments of them can come out more easily if I am feeling stressed.
> 
> 4. My creative process, for the most part, consists of taking things that picked my interested, or that I grew to love, in fiction I experienced, mixing and remixing them up — then adding a little bit of myself, in order to create something brand new.
> 
> 5. I can get very obsessive with things I like. When I am learning something that interests me — like say, drawing, I will devour content about it, practice for hours straight, ad nauseam. As a matter of fact, I am taking a break from drawing today and it is bothering the hell out of me. "I should be practicing". As for fiction stuff I like, let me tell you something: If I like a show or a game, you can bet I have read the Tv Tropes page about it, possibly the wiki (in the past — when wikis didn't suck) and I have possibly made a few theories about things that didn't make a lot of sense in the work or theories about how I wish things have happened instead.



i love watching how people react to things ( for example : everytime i watch basketball, i always want to know what is the crowd and the bench reactions to various plays ).

and as for Au Fe, i think i never considered those because they are the types with xxxJ, and im 100% sure im not J.


as for you : i think that ISTJ fits you, i can see the Si.


----------



## Reila

BlazerGun said:


> and as for Au Fe, i think i never considered those because they are the types with xxxJ, and im 100% sure im not J.


The functions you actually use are more important than whether you are an "P" or "J". Just my two cents.

It is up to you, though!


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Hugging Wabbits said:


> The functions you actually use are more important than whether you are an "P" or "J". Just my two cents.
> 
> It is up to you, though!


i know, but i think we should consider the P and J. i dont think an INTJ can be INTJ without relating somehow to J.


----------



## kevinlolwut

^Based only on your signatures, INTP.
_____________________________________
5 things about me?

1) I'm a 3rd year college student majoring in "International Entrepeneurship," an independent major I created. Think of me as that guy that _really_ likes foreign languages, but wanted to be marketable enough to get a decent office job after college should everything fall to shit. My dream? To start a non-profit organization in my home community that helps immigrants pickup English language skills from speakers of their *native* language. Thus, my courses cover business creation/sustainability, Mandarin Chinese, and French. 

2) My favorite color is red. I think red radiates strength, passion, and persistence, so I like to associate myself with that color. 

3) I have anxiety/OCD, so I keep an electronic journal called "Kevin's OCD Battle Log." Each entry contians 3 principal musings: My "aura color" (basically what my energy "feels" like, so for example, "blue" could mean "depressed," or even "enlightened), the event that triggered me to create this entry, and my musings of how to move past it. 

Here's an excerpt from two weeks ago -- the entries are relatively short: 

*12:39 PM *

*Aura Color (Brown: Earthy, warm) *
_
Hm. So OCD Kevin is insecure in his relationships, can't control his habits, and engages in superabundance. Regular Kevin is secure in his relationships, plans out his habits, and understands that some things, simply need tracking. Life is good. _

4) My sense of style is quite comfort/utility-based. In other words, I'll wear pyjamas, flip-flops, and a t-shirt to class if the weather permits. I don't have any posters hung-up in my dorm room, and every single item in the room has some sort of purpose, whether it be for personal efficiency, or emotional support. 

5) Talking to and meeting new people is *incredibly* thrilling for me, but once I get to know them, I become more cautious in forming close relationships because I'm afraid they'll perceive me as too overbearing/smothering/intense for them.


----------



## Crowbo

@kevinlolwut Most likely ENFP

I- I'm thinking of getting a dream journal so that not only can I actually remember my dreams but can also analyze the dreams I have and determine a pattern in them. Keeping track of my dreams could also potentially give me inspiration and insight for potential ideas, inventions, and stories.

II- I want to live in a motorhome one day so that I can travel all sorts of places without ever leaving my house. I would also avoid the tedious menial things I would have to do in a house.

III- I think standardized testing is stupid and not a valid measurement of a students preparation for life or his/her intelligence.

IV- I like to learn about all sorts of topics and research them even if I'm not studying them in school.

V- I have a dark, morbid, and sarcastic sense of humor.


----------



## Esuni

@kevinlolwut looking like a good boi ENFP

1. Your dream looks very NFP to me, strong Fi
2. can be anything but to me it looks ENF together with the previous point
3. yep X)
4. Fi I don't care about others opinion
5. sounds like stereotype ENFP

Keep being who you are, you are great!

----
@Crowbo

1. Intuition
2. Out of the box thinking, intuition or Se
3. could put this on Ti
4. Si
5. Low feeling priority

I'll go with your ENTP

------

So for me, I tought about maybe making a typeme post but I guess Ill do with this for now. Very self selected biased options I guess.

1) I've never been percieved as an extrovert, I'm known as the guy who never talks but when you do interact with me I don't feel introverted at all.

2) Ever since I was young I had big fleshed out ideas about how to make the world better. One of them involved my hobby gaming and creating games to make a game with the hidden intention to help people see the truth of the world and understand eachother instead of being angry at eachothers differences. (so naïeve)

3) I have a tendency to see problems and how to fix them but out of consideration of others I tend to ignore it so that they learn to do it themselves. I got called out on it last week because classmates know I do this and they would rather have me give it to them straight now as they finally believe me.

4) I'm kinda clumsy at times and sometimes I'm not, even going to the point of being extremely in touch with the world and see everything. But as I said before sometimes I'm just in my head and do things I did not intend, just 2 weeks ago I ran against a traffic sign and the next day I dropped my own bike on my head.

5) Friends always come to me for help, I seem to somehow understand their problems, be it emotional or conceptual stuff. They do not always understand what I say as i'll explain it fairly abstract acording to them yet they seem to understand and come back for more. I personally prefer to just be busy with my own things but I can't say no when I'm the best choice to help in that moment.


edit: Crowbo :mellow: guess Ill go type you as well


----------



## Temizzle

Hi @Esuni.

1 hard to decipher. I think some extroverts may not speak much but still involve themselves actively with the outside world. I read introvert for you anyway. 
2 sounds like classic Ni + Fe. 
3 I guess sounds like INFJ stuff -- Ni + Ti and the Fe "consideration"
4 could be perceived as anything but Se, can't make conclusion based on this alone. 
5 sounds classic INFJ as well. 

INFJ. 

1. I'm always looking to improve myself and learn. I'm not a person that can just be content with the way things are, which is a double edged sword. I really appreciate fair, blunt feedback, I'm not sensitive to it. Problematic because I automatically assume others appreciate this as well... lol.

2. I'm really uneasy until I have things figured out. At the same time, I must be masochistic because I have a talent for shulking responsibilities. I think I just get really lazy, I can fly by the edge of my seat sometimes. My life flows much better when I'm pro-active and on top of things though. I'm much much happier that way. 

3. I can become suddenly overcome with really strong emotions when I see people getting along or helping one another or just being genuinely happy. Others might not think of it but sights like that really hit me. I hate expressing it though, I keep it to myself, but it really brightens my day. 

4. I could never do simple repetitive work. I also don't think I could do work that ignores new technologies. I need to be at the cutting edge and using the best tools -- to feel like I'm at the forefront of humanity today. For example, there's traditional business like manufacturing building supplies or materials -- or there is technology business along the lines of artificial intelligence, cryptocurrencies, etc. and thinking of doing the former would make me feel like a sleazy salesman. I wanna do what feels like it's benefiting the real world and the progress of humanity to me.

5. My favorite movie are godfather 1 and 2. I watched Scarface, didn't like it as much. Felt too gaudy and shock-value to me. The Godfather in contrast has more elegance and class to it. I really respect Vito Corleone as a character, Michael not so much. The self-restraint and mercy he has for his family and his enemies is amazing. I think that's what makes for his success as a godfather -- both keeping the family together and keeping business running smoothly. When Michael gets the throne, the cutthroat mentality slowly shatters the empire, IMO.


----------



## Agent X

Temizzle said:


> Hi @Esuni.
> 
> 1 hard to decipher. I think some extroverts may not speak much but still involve themselves actively with the outside world. I read introvert for you anyway.
> 2 sounds like classic Ni + Fe.
> 3 I guess sounds like INFJ stuff -- Ni + Ti and the Fe "consideration"
> 4 could be perceived as anything but Se, can't make conclusion based on this alone.
> 5 sounds classic INFJ as well.
> 
> INFJ.
> 
> 1. I'm always looking to improve myself and learn. I'm not a person that can just be content with the way things are, which is a double edged sword. I really appreciate fair, blunt feedback, I'm not sensitive to it. Problematic because I automatically assume others appreciate this as well... lol.
> 
> Turbulent > Assertive based on the first sentence. T > F preference.
> 
> 2. I'm really uneasy until I have things figured out. At the same time, I must be masochistic because I have a talent for shulking responsibilities. I think I just get really lazy, I can fly by the edge of my seat sometimes. My life flows much better when I'm pro-active and on top of things though. I'm much much happier that way.
> 
> J > P preference.
> 
> 3. I can become suddenly overcome with really strong emotions when I see people getting along or helping one another or just being genuinely happy. Others might not think of it but sights like that really hit me. I hate expressing it though, I keep it to myself, but it really brightens my day.
> 
> At first I thought it would be a Fe> Fi preference, however your last quote reverses the above. Te-Fi axis.
> 
> 4. I could never do simple repetitive work. I also don't think I could do work that ignores new technologies. I need to be at the cutting edge and using the best tools -- to feel like I'm at the forefront of humanity today. For example, there's traditional business like manufacturing building supplies or materials -- or there is technology business along the lines of artificial intelligence, cryptocurrencies, etc. and thinking of doing the former would make me feel like a sleazy salesman. I wanna do what feels like it's benefiting the real world and the progress of humanity to me.
> 
> N> S preference. Your description of business and productivity sounds like someone with Te would use, auxillary or primary is yet to be determined. The last bit was Fi. tertiary. At this point Te-Fi axis for sure.
> 
> 5. My favorite movie are godfather 1 and 2. I watched Scarface, didn't like it as much. Felt too gaudy and shock-value to me. The Godfather in contrast has more elegance and class to it. I really respect Vito Corleone as a character, Michael not so much. The self-restraint and mercy he has for his family and his enemies is amazing. I think that's what makes for his success as a godfather -- both keeping the family together and keeping business running smoothly. When Michael gets the throne, the cutthroat mentality slowly shatters the empire, IMO.


 I am not certain what to make of the above. 

Te-Fi axis, N>S preference point to XNTJ. 

Personal interests. 

1. I seek to understand life and it's inherent mysteries in it's fullest. I could be on the swings, outside, talking to a person, when an idea too tempting to ignore "appears" and a great sense of clarity is bestowed shortly after. These ideas are always evaluated and eventually accepted. My mind could be compared to a whirlwind of thoughts, and it scares me if there is nothing "up-there".

2. I sometimes get pleasure in putting things into order. For instance, my INTP friend is the definition of lazy, and his surroundings are a mess. While he would never share my standards of clean, I do take it upon myself to help him, however I can.

3. I enjoy seeing the end product in (more specifically) woodworking. While I do abhor the idea of cutting down the enviroment to fuel our selfish human needs, I do realize it is a material that we cannot ignore to further human evolution. Embracing the above idea, I take great pleasure in polishing the material and seeking a sense of inner beauty that appeals to my eye.

4. I fantasize of being in a cold unforgiving enviroment somewhere in the north, away from others, and contemplate a life of philosophy and research. Strangely I feel at peace, knowing this, rather anxiety.

5. A life without freedom, is not a life to be lived.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTJ

1.Ni
2. J preference
3. Fi
4. Fi + Se
5. Fi



1. Quiet, practical nature and a clever, studious, inventive mind. Scientific, technical, and mathematical subjects appeal to me. Being analytical and naturally studious, I am interested in a factual understanding of the mysteries of life and the universe. When I am interested in a subject, I tend be very thorough and meticulous, even exceedingly fussy over details.
2.My methodical mind requires consistency of thought for clarity of concept. Reading and research interests me. I could develop great powers of concentration and memory as I can become completely absorbed in a subject to the exclusion of all else. I like to finish what I start without interruptions, and also to have everything in its place and systematically organized. 
3. I take life seriously and can be easily and deeply hurt. A misguided thought from someone can cause me to withdraw into my own thoughts for solace and comfort. At such times, I become moody and uncommunicative. I dislike crowds and prefer to limit social activities to a few close friends. While I long for the affection and understanding of close association, and enjoy home and family, I also require freedom, as I am independent and need a certain amount of time on my own.
4. Although I do not often express my deeper feelings, I show my regard for others by what i do for them to create comfort and security. Practical creativity such as in craft work, cooking, or sewing appeals to me. I also enjoy the outdoors and activities such as skateboarding, hiking, and nature study.
5. I have an offbeat sense of humour.


----------



## KillinIt

ISXP, leaning towards ISFP because of how you can be deeply hurt easily.

1. I love nature and find it really beautiful and inspiring. It makes me want to capture a photo of it or paint a perfect watercolour Winter sky (although despite being very good at painting I don't have a lot of patience with it). I'm trying to get an outdoors job to be around it more and I'm trying to make it seem like I have deeper, more caring motivations than 'I like pretty things', but pretty things is probably my key motivator in life...

2. I want something...until it's possible to have it...then I lose interest. This is most obvious in my career (or lack of). I like being in that stage where I think I COULD be a baker, artist, scientist, doctor...etc etc and I like the possibility and freedom to choose which to follow. But once I start following one route in particular and start to have to make commitments and HAVE to do something, I tend to want to run away and do something different.

3. When stressed or overwhelmed I retreat to fiction, going to read or watch my favourite films or books or TV shows. I guess it links in with the above point about possibilities. In fiction, you can mentally slip into the characters lives and you can be anything imaginable for a short while. Being an author always appealed to me for that reason but I don't have the clarity of though and ideas or patience to write a book!

4. I feel weirdly uncomfortable when it comes to romantic relationships and intimacy and feel smothered at the thought of it. No clue why, I've not had any bad experiences and I'm not a particularly private person so don't have issues opening up to people. But romance, cutesy nicknames and the like. I sometimes compare myself to one of my friends. When it comes to relationships she's mega intense, won't go more than 3 hours without talking to the guy, sees him almost every single day, they have nicknames for eachother, are very physical and at it like rabbits (we share a house so I know...). Whereas for me I don't crave either the physical side of it or constant companionship. I guess if I meet someone who shares a similar outlook then things might change.

5. I don't hold on to friends very well. I'm friendly with most people and I have a few seemingly close friends. I've always had that style of friendship only when things change, like changing schools or moving away, I don't make much of an effort to stay in touch with people so they just slip away. People in my life tend to come and go, I don't feel particularly attached


----------



## Crowbo

KillinIt said:


> ISXP, leaning towards ISFP because of how you can be deeply hurt easily.
> 
> 1. I love nature and find it really beautiful and inspiring. It makes me want to capture a photo of it or paint a perfect watercolour Winter sky (although despite being very good at painting I don't have a lot of patience with it). I'm trying to get an outdoors job to be around it more and I'm trying to make it seem like I have deeper, more caring motivations than 'I like pretty things', but pretty things is probably my key motivator in life...
> 
> 2. I want something...until it's possible to have it...then I lose interest. This is most obvious in my career (or lack of). I like being in that stage where I think I COULD be a baker, artist, scientist, doctor...etc etc and I like the possibility and freedom to choose which to follow. But once I start following one route in particular and start to have to make commitments and HAVE to do something, I tend to want to run away and do something different.
> 
> 3. When stressed or overwhelmed I retreat to fiction, going to read or watch my favourite films or books or TV shows. I guess it links in with the above point about possibilities. In fiction, you can mentally slip into the characters lives and you can be anything imaginable for a short while. Being an author always appealed to me for that reason but I don't have the clarity of though and ideas or patience to write a book!
> 
> 4. I feel weirdly uncomfortable when it comes to romantic relationships and intimacy and feel smothered at the thought of it. No clue why, I've not had any bad experiences and I'm not a particularly private person so don't have issues opening up to people. But romance, cutesy nicknames and the like. I sometimes compare myself to one of my friends. When it comes to relationships she's mega intense, won't go more than 3 hours without talking to the guy, sees him almost every single day, they have nicknames for eachother, are very physical and at it like rabbits (we share a house so I know...). Whereas for me I don't crave either the physical side of it or constant companionship. I guess if I meet someone who shares a similar outlook then things might change.
> 
> 5. I don't hold on to friends very well. I'm friendly with most people and I have a few seemingly close friends. I've always had that style of friendship only when things change, like changing schools or moving away, I don't make much of an effort to stay in touch with people so they just slip away. People in my life tend to come and go, I don't feel particularly attached


1-Se
2-Se
3-Ni
4-Fe
5Fe

probably ISTP

I- I get bored easily. In school I tend to say things that are irrelevant to the task at hand.

II- I like to mispronounce words on purpose or give questions an unhelpful answer just to piss people off. 

III- I dropped a cat off a balcony when I was 3.

IV- If an ideology, cultural norm, tradition, or set of rules is forcefully pushed on me, I will reject it.

V- I like to detect fallacies in peoples statements.


----------



## Temizzle

@KillinIt
1 Fi + Se
2 sounds either Ne or Se, but more importantly enneagram 7. 
3 sounds like a mix of Ni, Se, and Fi with a loosely possible Ne over Se
4 I read as a reluctance to be tamed which is Se and probably mixed with Fi the way you speak about cravings. 
5 sounds classic Se

My bet goes to ISFP over ESFP mostly because of the scope of your writing. Seems more personal and down to an individual perspective with the painting, movie watching and what not.

@Crowbo
1 Ne 
2 Ne Ti 
3 cruel 
4 Low functioning Si + Fe 
5 Ti probably with Ne 

xNTP 

Myself:
1. I'm competitive at heart. I definitely enjoy mellow times and tranquility, but too much of it and I get antsy. I almost need competitors at my door to wake to action. I'm finally gravitating towards business as a career path. 

2. I'm not always the best leader b/c I have a tendency to press and squeeze the life out of a group of people, but I'm much less happy if I'm not amongst the top of the group on a power scale. Individual performance is less important to me unless it means acquiring power. My ideal vision is to be strong and powerful enough that I have the resources and capability to create opportunities for people around me. I want to pour back into others, be kind, have restraint, provide, and sponsor. 

3. I have big dreams but I'm not always fully practical about it. I tend to shift between periods of action and periods of day dreaming. Purpose and direction was a huge issue for me for many years, but I'm finding it, and the more I find it the more I do. My goal is to be super productive, but still find time to enjoy. 

4. I often come off cold and uncaring when I actually really deeply care for others and enjoy their company. I recognize the most important thing in life is your relationships. Money comes and goes, experiences are important but go with you to the grave. But your impact on others is what carries on beyond yourself. 

5. It's really hard to date me because from a young age I've been over-romanticizing my significant other. For that reason, I set unreasonably high expectations on my girlfriends because I'm constantly gauging whether she is the one I want to pour everything into or not. I recognize this is the wrong approach because you need to accept people for who they are and build together from there. But I think I'm scared of making the wrong choice. Doesn't help both my parents have divorced multiple times I guess.
@Historical, @Athena_


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> @KillinIt
> 1 Fi + Se
> 2 sounds either Ne or Se, but more importantly enneagram 7.
> 3 sounds like a mix of Ni, Se, and Fi with a loosely possible Ne over Se
> 4 I read as a reluctance to be tamed which is Se and probably mixed with Fi the way you speak about cravings.
> 5 sounds classic Se
> 
> My bet goes to ISFP over ESFP mostly because of the scope of your writing. Seems more personal and down to an individual perspective with the painting, movie watching and what not.
> 
> @Crowbo
> 1 Ne
> 2 Ne Ti
> 3 cruel
> 4 Low functioning Si + Fe
> 5 Ti probably with Ne
> 
> xNTP
> 
> Myself:
> 1. I'm competitive at heart. I definitely enjoy mellow times and tranquility, but too much of it and I get antsy. I almost need competitors at my door to wake to action. I'm finally gravitating towards business as a career path.
> 
> 2. I'm not always the best leader b/c I have a tendency to press and squeeze the life out of a group of people, but I'm much less happy if I'm not amongst the top of the group on a power scale. Individual performance is less important to me unless it means acquiring power. My ideal vision is to be strong and powerful enough that I have the resources and capability to create opportunities for people around me. I want to pour back into others, be kind, have restraint, provide, and sponsor.
> 
> 3. I have big dreams but I'm not always fully practical about it. I tend to shift between periods of action and periods of day dreaming. Purpose and direction was a huge issue for me for many years, but I'm finding it, and the more I find it the more I do. My goal is to be super productive, but still find time to enjoy.
> 
> 4. I often come off cold and uncaring when I actually really deeply care for others and enjoy their company. I recognize the most important thing in life is your relationships. Money comes and goes, experiences are important but go with you to the grave. But your impact on others is what carries on beyond yourself.
> 
> 5. It's really hard to date me because from a young age I've been over-romanticizing my significant other. For that reason, I set unreasonably high expectations on my girlfriends because I'm constantly gauging whether she is the one I want to pour everything into or not. I recognize this is the wrong approach because you need to accept people for who they are and build together from there. But I think I'm scared of making the wrong choice. Doesn't help both my parents have divorced multiple times I guess.
> @Historical, @Athena_


1. Te
2. inf. Fi
3. Classic Ni problem.
4. Sounds a bit like inf. Fe
5. Te-Ni problem

ENTJ.
Though your answers to Turi's 4 questions was interesting.

I. I'm a very obsessive person. I wouldn't call myself a specialist, much more-so a generalist, but I still have obsessions that I'll move on from. Some months I've studied/learned about metaphysics. Others, I've learned about history, psychology, politics, political theory, sociology, theology, music, anime, entertainment/media, news, government, eye color, fandoms, TV shows/series, book series, and the list goes on and on. I have a tendency to move on from these obsessions over time, but I still retain some of the knowledge I've gained from it.

II. I spend a lot of time daydreaming to the point of where I'm almost never bored because I can seep back into my mind. Sometimes it will be about where I want to go in the future. It will range from places I'd like to bring my friends to or the value of empirical evidence. Sometimes it'll be scenarios of conversations with people I might have. Sometimes it's just quiet reflection on something I might feel bad about or regret.

III. I have a tendency just to jump head-on into some things, without waiting for instruction or advice. I enjoy trying things on my own to see if I can figure it out. It's an impulse that I have difficulty controlling, but I particularly enjoy succeeding when giving in to that impulse. When the first "barrage" of problem-solving doesn't work, I can become frustrated and annoyed, but rarely angry.

IV. I really love sleeping, but I'm prone to staying up late just reading whatever I'm interested in. Interested in the end of that chapter in Eragon? Sure we'll just read another...and another.......and another...and ohp, now I'm too tired to think straight but it was damn worth it.

V. When I've asked people, most people have described me as an extravert. I'm very confident in my opinions and I am very fond of debate, but I never considered myself to be an extraverted extravert. More of an ambivert. I've been told I'm a very confident speaker and I really enjoyed socratic discussions when younger, but I didn't view myself as being someone who particularly derived energy from crowds.


----------



## Turi

@Historical

1 - Ne-Si. Obsessions are low Si. Variety of obsessions is broad so no choice but Ne (as opposed to Se).
2 - Some form of introversion.
3 - Extraversion - act before thinking - what do you get frustrated about, exactly, when unable to immediately solve a problem?
4 - This kind of obsessiveness and lack of attention to bodily needs i.e tired = likely Ne dominant, inferior Si.
5 - E.

Some kind of ENxP. No Ti nor Fi to speak of, to gauge your particular brand of introversion.

--

1 - Finances stress me out.
2 - I get pissed off when people try to get me to do more than one thing at once.
3 - I wish I didn't have a job so I could just nerd out on typology, become a certified MBTI practitioner and help people develop themselves.
4 - I hate being pressured for a response, and tend to simply not respond to anyone who attempts this kind of manipulation with me - my teachers loved me for this.
5 - I don't get the point in citations when writing assignments, because I hate regurgitating what other people say and I feel being required to cite and being forced to actually cite others in the first place stifles my creativity by an infinite amount.


----------



## Recede

Turi said:


> 1 - Finances stress me out.
> 2 - I get pissed off when people try to get me to do more than one thing at once.
> 3 - I wish I didn't have a job so I could just nerd out on typology, become a certified MBTI practitioner and help people develop themselves.
> 4 - I hate being pressured for a response, and tend to simply not respond to anyone who attempts this kind of manipulation with me - my teachers loved me for this.
> 5 - I don't get the point in citations when writing assignments, because I hate regurgitating what other people say and I feel being required to cite and being forced to actually cite others in the first place stifles my creativity by an infinite amount.


First 3: probably not type related 
4: possibly I/T? 
5: possibly Ne --- INTP?

-Like to think well of others, to validate and appreciate, to be in harmony
-Like to daydream (invent stories) in order to vividly experience the character's emotions
-Not inclined to reflect on the past or future
-Habitual (mostly repeat familiar activities), but like to try new and unusual things sometimes and encourage others to try new things
-Generally optimistic and open to change, not inclined to catastrophize, but need stability and avoid risks or constant change


----------



## Rydori

1.Fe
2.Ni
3.Ni
4.Se
5.Ne-Si

INFJ most likely

1.I'm very passive but extremely observant with my environment
2. I remember visual cues quite well and know detail
3.I can be scatteredbrain at times
4.When extremely nervous, I never speak directly with the point 
5.I procastinate a lot


----------



## Temizzle

Historical said:


> 1. Te
> 2. inf. Fi
> 3. Classic Ni problem.
> 4. Sounds a bit like inf. Fe
> 5. Te-Ni problem
> 
> ENTJ.
> Though your answers to Turi's 4 questions was interesting.
> 
> I. I'm a very obsessive person. I wouldn't call myself a specialist, much more-so a generalist, but I still have obsessions that I'll move on from. Some months I've studied/learned about metaphysics. Others, I've learned about history, psychology, politics, political theory, sociology, theology, music, anime, entertainment/media, news, government, eye color, fandoms, TV shows/series, book series, and the list goes on and on. I have a tendency to move on from these obsessions over time, but I still retain some of the knowledge I've gained from it.
> 
> II. I spend a lot of time daydreaming to the point of where I'm almost never bored because I can seep back into my mind. Sometimes it will be about where I want to go in the future. It will range from places I'd like to bring my friends to or the value of empirical evidence. Sometimes it'll be scenarios of conversations with people I might have. Sometimes it's just quiet reflection on something I might feel bad about or regret.
> 
> III. I have a tendency just to jump head-on into some things, without waiting for instruction or advice. I enjoy trying things on my own to see if I can figure it out. It's an impulse that I have difficulty controlling, but I particularly enjoy succeeding when giving in to that impulse. When the first "barrage" of problem-solving doesn't work, I can become frustrated and annoyed, but rarely angry.
> 
> IV. I really love sleeping, but I'm prone to staying up late just reading whatever I'm interested in. Interested in the end of that chapter in Eragon? Sure we'll just read another...and another.......and another...and ohp, now I'm too tired to think straight but it was damn worth it.
> 
> V. When I've asked people, most people have described me as an extravert. I'm very confident in my opinions and I am very fond of debate, but I never considered myself to be an extraverted extravert. More of an ambivert. I've been told I'm a very confident speaker and I really enjoyed socratic discussions when younger, but I didn't view myself as being someone who particularly derived energy from crowds.


Just wanted to give you my read as well.
1 can be read multiple ways — Ni, Ne/Si, or Ti. 
2 is read as a perceiving function, but not Se. So either Ni, Ne, or Si. 
3 could be interpreted as Se, Te, or Ti. The way you describe it sounds like an individual hobby not seeking consensus goals or explanations so I lean to Ti.
4 sounds like Ni to me. Delving deeper and deeper into a subject. Vertical rather than horizontal exploration.
5 sounds either Ni/Te or Ti/Ne. 

I think this can be read multiple ways, but INTx is the read I get. Wanted to offer another perspective. 

What did Turis answers tell you btw?

—skip me obviously—


----------



## Reila

Gladly.

@Turi ; I thought the response you got was rushed, so I decided to write my own. Not that much better, but at least I put some thought to it. No offense meant to Recede.



> 1 - Finances stress me out.
> 2 - I get pissed off when people try to get me to do more than one thing at once.
> 3 - I wish I didn't have a job so I could just nerd out on typology, become a certified MBTI practitioner and help people develop themselves.
> 4 - I hate being pressured for a response, and tend to simply not respond to anyone who attempts this kind of manipulation with me - my teachers loved me for this.
> 5 - I don't get the point in citations when writing assignments, because I hate regurgitating what other people say and I feel being required to cite and being forced to actually cite others in the first place stifles my creativity by an infinite amount.


1. I remember reading somewhere that INFJs don't do well with dealing with finances. Wonder if it is true; If so, that would be a point towards INFJ, to you. I am not sure if I can attribute this to one function. Could be a NF thing.

2. Is it because of people wanting you to do something, in the first place or does you hatred take shape only when they want you to do more than one thing at once?

3. Wanting to follow your passion and not being able to, be it because of responsibilities or for lacking the courage — or recklessness — to do do, is again, hard to attribute to functions or type. That said, I could see a SJ struggling to follow what they love and want to do, because such line of work doesn't offer a desired level of stability. 

4. I know a few INFPs that really don't like being pressured to do anything. I attributed it to Fi, but perhaps it could be a thing common for intuitive feelers.

5. Do you believe what you have to say is better than what others have said in the past? You know, I actually do like to cite what others have said, and I only avoid it in my projects, most of the time, because it can make a work really tacky if overdone. I think it is more of a Si thing, maybe? 

I was weighting your answers between INFJ and ISTJ. Doesn't seem very ISTJ here, but I can't say the same for previous "five things about yourself" you wrote. While most of you what you wrote is vague and difficult to attribute to functions and types, if I only had this to work on to type you, I would say INFx.

———

@Snowdori;



> 1.I'm very passive but extremely observant with my environment
> 2. I remember visual cues quite well and know detail
> 3.I can be scatteredbrain at times
> 4.When extremely nervous, I never speak directly with the point
> 5.I procrastinate a lot


1. Not sure.
2. Se.
3. Don't think this is function related
4. Low Te, perhaps?
5. Could be attributed to low Te, once again.

There is no sign of Fi here, but I think ISFP fits or even ESFP, as you had as your type.

——————————

1. My hobbies haven't changed much during my whole life. Listening to music — most of the time, unless I am trying to sleep or watching something / playing some game that has good music; Playing games (haven't done much of that lately, though); Watching fiction in general; Reading, to a lesser extent. I also have a hard time adhering to new hobbies, which is annoying, at times. I have tried to add meditation and yoga to my "hobbies", but with no luck. I have to make an effort to actually perform such activities.

2. I am not crazily obsessed with getting things done, but it is annoys me when I catch myself procrastinating. Watching others run away from their obligations, delegating them to others is also aggravating. Fairly often I find myself doing other people's work because they can't do it properly or because they are so uninterested in doing it, in the first place, I already expect them to do it poorly.

3. I have my personal values. Whether others agree with them or not was never a concern to me. In fact, it is very rare for me to actually express them, as I do not see the point. It wasn't until a few months ago that I finally shared things I had in mind since I was a kid, with my mother and I am on my 20s. 

Fragments of them can come out more easily if I am feeling stressed. 

4. My creative process, for the most part, consists of taking things that picked my interested, or that I grew to love, in fiction I experienced, mixing and remixing them up — then adding a little bit of myself, in order to create something brand new. 

5. I can get very obsessive with things I like. When I am learning something that interests me — like say, drawing, I will devour content about it, practice for hours straight, ad nauseam. As a matter of fact, I am taking a break from drawing today and it is bothering the hell out of me. "I should be practicing". As for fiction stuff I like, let me tell you something: If I like a show or a game, you can bet I have read the Tv Tropes page about it, possibly the wiki (in the past — when wikis didn't suck) and I have possibly made a few theories about things that didn't make a lot of sense in the work or theories about how I wish things have happened instead.


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> @Turi ; I thought the response you got was rushed, so I decided to write my own. Not that much better, but at least I put some thought to it. No offense meant to Recede.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I remember reading somewhere that INFJs don't do well with dealing with finances. Wonder if it is true; If so, that would be a point towards INFJ, to you. I am not sure if I can attribute this to one function. Could be a NF thing.
> 
> 2. Is it because of people wanting you to do something, in the first place or does you hatred take shape only when they want you to do more than one thing at once?


A bit of both, tbh, but it's mostly the latter - i.e if I'm clearly already doing something (this includes doing nerding out on the internet or playing games etc) and then I'm asked to do something.
Can't stand it. Irks me even more when they ask me again. >______________<



> 3. Wanting to follow your passion and not being able to, be it because of responsibilities or for lacking the courage — or recklessness — to do do, is again, hard to attribute to functions or type. That said, I could see a SJ struggling to follow what they love and want to do, because such line of work doesn't offer a desired level of stability.
> 
> 4. I know a few INFPs that really don't like being pressured to do anything. I attributed it to Fi, but perhaps it could be a thing common for intuitive feelers.
> 
> 5. Do you believe what you have to say is better than what others have said in the past? You know, I actually do like to cite what others have said, and I only avoid it in my projects, most of the time, because it can make a work really tacky if overdone. I think it is more of a Si thing, maybe?


It's not because I think I know better, or have anything to say, I just don't them relevant - my approach to assignments etc is clean off the top of my head, no real grounding so to speak - so being forced to cram citations in to support my arguments just feels.. forced.. like there's no need for it.. but I have to, because the Uni marks you on it. 

I would vastly prefer to provide precisely no supporting evidence or facts and write assignments straight off my head - having to waste time finding sources etc is just stressful. It's my least favourite part about studying.




> I was weighting your answers between INFJ and ISTJ. Doesn't seem very ISTJ here, but I can't say the same for previous "five things about yourself" you wrote. While most of you what you wrote is vague and difficult to attribute to functions and types, if I only had this to work on to type you, I would say INFx.


Interesting.. thanks for taking the time to do this, by the way, I appreciate it.





> 1. My hobbies haven't changed much during my whole life. Listening to music — most of the time, unless I am trying to sleep or watching something / playing some game that has good music; Playing games (haven't done much of that lately, though); Watching fiction in general; Reading, to a lesser extent. I also have a hard time adhering to new hobbies, which is annoying, at times. I have tried to add meditation and yoga to my "hobbies", but with no luck. I have to make an effort to actually perform such activities.


Sounds like general Si stereotype of preferring comfort - hobbies you know. 



> 2. I am not crazily obsessed with getting things done, but it is annoys me when I catch myself procrastinating. Watching others run away from their obligations, delegating them to others is also aggravating. Fairly often I find myself doing other people's work because they can't do it properly or because they are so uninterested in doing it, in the first place, I already expect them to do it poorly.


Sounds like either Fe or Te, can't really tell which one - I want to lean more towards Te due to focus on other peoples competence, but I'm not sure, and don't want to just ram an ISTJ typing because you're typed as an ISTJ, lol.

I'm curious as to whether this might be representative of Fi, in that you don't like procrastinating, you don't like other people running away from their obligations etc - this could be spawned from a place of Fi-Te rather than the other way around, perhaps.



> 3. I have my personal values. Whether others agree with them or not was never a concern to me. In fact, it is very rare for me to actually express them, as I do not see the point. It wasn't until a few months ago that I finally shared things I had in mind since I was a kid, with my mother and I am on my 20s.
> Fragments of them can come out more easily if I am feeling stressed.


Well this certainly sounds like Fi, however it could be a sign of general introversion, depending on how much of a hermit you are - of course, them coming easier might suggest inferior Fi.. not sure.. it sounds like introvert extraordinaire to me, haha.
I can relate.



> 4. My creative process, for the most part, consists of taking things that picked my interested, or that I grew to love, in fiction I experienced, mixing and remixing them up — then adding a little bit of myself, in order to create something brand new.


Stereotypically Si-Ne, or Ne-Si, whichever way around, can't tell. 



> 5. I can get very obsessive with things I like. When I am learning something that interests me — like say, drawing, I will devour content about it, practice for hours straight, ad nauseam. As a matter of fact, I am taking a break from drawing today and it is bothering the hell out of me. "I should be practicing". As for fiction stuff I like, let me tell you something: If I like a show or a game, you can bet I have read the Tv Tropes page about it, possibly the wiki (in the past — when wikis didn't suck) and I have possibly made a few theories about things that didn't make a lot of sense in the work or theories about how I wish things have happened instead.


Sounds like Si, maybe, there's a big emphasis on what you like here though.. so hard to tell how strong Fi is, also, you change everything you write into Tahoma font - if shifting the font every post, to something you like, isn't at least slightly indicative of Fi then I mean.. what is?

IMO, Si-Ne and Fi-Te axis are most likely, from this post.. but I can't tell which way around, most likely possibilities would be ISTJ and INFP, I realise how ridiculous that sounds going by dichotomy, lol.


***skip me***


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Gladly.
> 
> @Turi ; I thought the response you got was rushed, so I decided to write my own. Not that much better, but at least I put some thought to it. No offense meant to Recede.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I remember reading somewhere that INFJs don't do well with dealing with finances. Wonder if it is true; If so, that would be a point towards INFJ, to you. I am not sure if I can attribute this to one function. Could be a NF thing.
> 
> 2. Is it because of people wanting you to do something, in the first place or does you hatred take shape only when they want you to do more than one thing at once?
> 
> 3. Wanting to follow your passion and not being able to, be it because of responsibilities or for lacking the courage — or recklessness — to do do, is again, hard to attribute to functions or type. That said, I could see a SJ struggling to follow what they love and want to do, because such line of work doesn't offer a desired level of stability.
> 
> 4. I know a few INFPs that really don't like being pressured to do anything. I attributed it to Fi, but perhaps it could be a thing common for intuitive feelers.
> 
> 5. Do you believe what you have to say is better than what others have said in the past? You know, I actually do like to cite what others have said, and I only avoid it in my projects, most of the time, because it can make a work really tacky if overdone. I think it is more of a Si thing, maybe?
> 
> I was weighting your answers between INFJ and ISTJ. Doesn't seem very ISTJ here, but I can't say the same for previous "five things about yourself" you wrote. While most of you what you wrote is vague and difficult to attribute to functions and types, if I only had this to work on to type you, I would say INFx.
> 
> ———
> 
> @Snowdori;
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure.
> 2. Se.
> 3. Don't think this is function related
> 4. Low Te, perhaps?
> 5. Could be attributed to low Te, once again.
> 
> There is no sign of Fi here, but I think ISFP fits or even ESFP, as you had as your type.
> 
> ——————————
> 
> 1. My hobbies haven't changed much during my whole life. Listening to music — most of the time, unless I am trying to sleep or watching something / playing some game that has good music; Playing games (haven't done much of that lately, though); Watching fiction in general; Reading, to a lesser extent. I also have a hard time adhering to new hobbies, which is annoying, at times. I have tried to add meditation and yoga to my "hobbies", but with no luck. I have to make an effort to actually perform such activities.
> 
> 2. I am not crazily obsessed with getting things done, but it is annoys me when I catch myself procrastinating. Watching others run away from their obligations, delegating them to others is also aggravating. Fairly often I find myself doing other people's work because they can't do it properly or because they are so uninterested in doing it, in the first place, I already expect them to do it poorly.
> 
> 3. I have my personal values. Whether others agree with them or not was never a concern to me. In fact, it is very rare for me to actually express them, as I do not see the point. It wasn't until a few months ago that I finally shared things I had in mind since I was a kid, with my mother and I am on my 20s.
> 
> Fragments of them can come out more easily if I am feeling stressed.
> 
> 4. My creative process, for the most part, consists of taking things that picked my interested, or that I grew to love, in fiction I experienced, mixing and remixing them up — then adding a little bit of myself, in order to create something brand new.
> 
> 5. I can get very obsessive with things I like. When I am learning something that interests me — like say, drawing, I will devour content about it, practice for hours straight, ad nauseam. As a matter of fact, I am taking a break from drawing today and it is bothering the hell out of me. "I should be practicing". As for fiction stuff I like, let me tell you something: If I like a show or a game, you can bet I have read the Tv Tropes page about it, possibly the wiki (in the past — when wikis didn't suck) and I have possibly made a few theories about things that didn't make a lot of sense in the work or theories about how I wish things have happened instead.


1) si
2) te
3) fi (to me)
4) lower ne?
5) possibly si

istj 

1) I used to sing along to song a lot to songs in movies/car 

2) danced a lot and still learning on how to dance. I would never pass up a chance to go to a dance and really enjoyed myself a lot at them. 

3) I used to be a very active baby always crawling about XD (ok so something more relevant I love to go out on planned events for activities like sports meets where I always made friends on my team and other teams always chatting it up and cheering them on)

4) I enjoy a busy schedule and getting organized and feeling worn out and exhausted at the end of the day like i've done my best for the day and makes it easier for me to relax and sleep (though I do need breaks to destress but overall i enjoy being busy and motion/busy makes me feel alive) Especially for interacting with others. 

5) I feel so lost and aimless when I have no goal to work on or to do to grow and improve. I detest stagnation and lack of working on improving myself. There is always something I can do better something I can learn and improve on. =( 

lots more but this is what i feel like opening up with in this thread.


----------



## Enoch

Nothing of this contradicts your ENFJ typing, supports it.

1. Dark Green is my favourite colour.
2. On my right hip I have a birthmark.
3. Theory is more important and exciting than facts.
4. Mathematics is the only thing I've ever been good at, I'm terrible at everything else.
5. Probably/potentially a schizophrenic.


----------



## Reila

No problem, @Turi. Hope it helped somehow.

The next person is free to skip or include me. It is up to their judgement.



> Sounds like general Si stereotype of preferring comfort - hobbies you know.


Yes, indeed. It is almost like I was actively trying to be typed as a Si-dom or Si user in general, but it is not the case here. 



> I'm curious as to whether this might be representative of Fi, in that you don't like procrastinating, you don't like other people running away from their obligations etc - this could be spawned from a place of Fi-Te rather than the other way around, perhaps


Either way, it seems like I do have a lot of Fi. I can't relate to dominant Fi at all, but tertiary Fi "clicked". I am not sure how the middle functions work exactly, but it could be a case of Fi taking over Te. 



> Well this certainly sounds like Fi, however it could be a sign of general introversion, depending on how much of a hermit you are - of course, them coming easier might suggest inferior Fi.. not sure.. it sounds like introvert extraordinaire to me, haha.
> I can relate.


I am very introverted, yes, but I have partaken in social interactions a lot in this life, so far. Even back when I was exploring religions and doctrines, whatever was taught in those places I went didn't really shake my own set of beliefs. Sometimes they added to my beliefs, at most. For the past few years, I have been what you would call introvert extraordinaire, though.



> Stereotypically Si-Ne, or Ne-Si, whichever way around, can't tell.


How would you justify that as Ne-Si? 



> Sounds like Si, maybe, there's a big emphasis on what you like here though.. so hard to tell how strong Fi is, also, you change everything you write into Tahoma font - if shifting the font every post, to something you like, isn't at least slightly indicative of Fi then I mean.. what is?


Ha ha. I have been doing that for what, eight years now? Isn't that kind Si? I don't know, but once I like something, it is easier for me to stick to it. I have only briefly considered changing tahoma to something else twice or thrice at most.



> IMO, Si-Ne and Fi-Te axis are most likely, from this post.. but I can't tell which way around, most likely possibilities would be ISTJ and INFP, I realise how ridiculous that sounds going by dichotomy, lol.


It doesn't sound that ridiculous. I actually imagine that quite a few INFPs are mistyped ISTJs and vice-versa... Just not as much. But to justify this, I would have to get into the loops territory, which you don't subscribe to. The reason I don't consider INFP is that I can't relate to Fi dominance... Also, there seems to be an extreme lack of Ne in me (if someone notices Ne in my posts here, please do share your views).

Thanks, you too.


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> How would you justify that as Ne-Si?


Ne "creativity" is to expand out with possibilities based on something external - they get the inspiration for their ideas from existing things.
i.e wondering what else you could do with something, what other possibilities or uses it might have, what else could it become etc etc.. all focused on the object, outside their body.



> Ha ha. I have been doing that for what, eight years now? Isn't that kind Si? I don't know, but once I like something, it is easier for me to stick to it. I have only briefly considered changing tahoma to something else twice or thrice at most.


Maybe, I didn't know you've been doing it for so long, lol.



> It doesn't sound that ridiculous. I actually imagine that quite a few INFPs are mistyped ISTJs and vice-versa... Just not as much. But to justify this, I would have to get into the loops territory, which you don't subscribe to. The reason I don't consider INFP is that I can't relate to Fi dominance... Also, there seems to be an extreme lack of Ne in me (if someone notices Ne in my posts here, please do share your views).


Which part of Fi dominance don't you relate to?
I personally don't see Ne in your posts, no.. and considering Ne is the way an INFP extraverts with the world, well kind of crushes that idea.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> Ne "creativity" is to expand out with possibilities based on something external - they get the inspiration for their ideas from existing things.
> i.e wondering what else you could do with something, what other possibilities or uses it might have, what else could it become etc etc.. all focused on the object, outside their body.


Yeah, I do that, but it is very low-key. Slow process, could be attributed to inferior Ne.



Turi said:


> Which part of Fi dominance don't you relate to?
> I personally don't see Ne in your posts, no.. and considering Ne is the way an INFP extraverts with the world, well kind of crushes that idea.


The whole "live and let live" thing. Fi-doms valuing uniqueness in everyone. Also pretty much everything here.

That is a good point. 

I honestly don't know really know how Ne shows up in posts. Is it like jumping from topic to topic? Just that?


----------



## Rydori

Eggnoch said:


> Nothing of this contradicts your ENFJ typing, supports it.
> 
> 1. Dark Green is my favourite colour.
> 2. On my right hip I have a birthmark.
> 3. Theory is more important and exciting than facts.
> 4. Mathematics is the only thing I've ever been good at, I'm terrible at everything else.
> 5. Probably/potentially a schizophrenic.


1.None
2.None
3.N
4.N
5.N

INFP

`1. So there was one time I was cleaning the fridge with my dad, I question about every food there, like "why does the donut box have only one donut and why is taking so much space?" and "Why the hell do we have anchovies here that have expired over a year ago?" and "why the hell are these vegetable leaves so damn dark that it looks black?" Basically I questioned how everything looked. I even commented why the apple juice was so dark. Nevertheless I didn't shut up at all about the objects in the fridge

2. I lie to others sometimes about little things to sound more significant to them so I don't look pathetic in their eyes. I just want to be seen kind of a better productive person in their eyes rather than a useless fuck. Like when I have achievements also I like to talk about them to higher a bit of my self esteem, yes I know its quite narcissistic of me but it gives me an emotional boost.

3. I've always secretly wanted to do some creative stuff, like create a mini fighting animation online based on what I seen. For example I saw this really cool animated stick figure animation and was amazed about it, that it slightly inspired me to think about if I did an animation like this and stuff. Thing is I would think about it and never do it at all. Those visual animations get me all the damn time. 

4. Music beats and rhythm are a much more important aspect to me than the lyrics. If the lyrics don't make jack shit but the beats and instruments used sound so good and catchy, I won't care at all. Music seems to me more about how the sounds are rather than the lyrics. I would remember a song based on the beat rather than the lyrics. If I do see lyrics of a song online on some chat board and I recognise the lyrics, the first thing I would visualise would be the actual audio of the instrumental part rather than what they are saying.

5. I can believe it or not, be quite judgemental on how something looks, I of course won't say it out loud since its quite hurting and critical to the outsiders, however I would judge outside. This especially applies to food. There are some cultural food that I look at and I'll say, this doesn't look appetising at all. For example would be prawns, they don't look yummy at all, they look like insects from the ocean. Also I have an extreme disgust for very unhygenic stuff that it makes me itch inside. I think this is based on my fear.


----------



## Crowbo

@Snowdori XSFP

I- I'm a pure night owl and prefer to stay up as long as I can. This sometimes makes me crash asleep at random or inopportune times. In addition to this I often skip brushing my teeth and leave dishes and beverages in my room because taking care of that stuff is too boring.

II- I don't want to go with a decision even if I know for sure it's the best one.

III- I think it's best if me and others think and decide for our self. A claim or position isn't more valid just because it's the popular opinion or some expert said so.

IV- Some people don't want immortality but I would love it. Just think of all the potential and possibilities that could be unlocked if you could live forever! Although I crave immortality, I'm not afraid of death, since there's no reason to fear the unknown.

V- If someone tells me not to do something I will do it.


----------



## Rydori

1. I don’t really know 
2.Ne, doesn’t want to stick with one decision
3.Ti - Fe
4.Ne
5.Lack of Si?? 

ENTP
`1. So there was one time I was cleaning the fridge with my dad, I question about every food there, like "why does the donut box have only one donut and why is taking so much space?" and "Why the hell do we have anchovies here that have expired over a year ago?" and "why the hell are these vegetable leaves so damn dark that it looks black?" Basically I questioned how everything looked. I even commented why the apple juice was so dark. Nevertheless I didn't shut up at all about the objects in the fridge

2. I lie to others sometimes about little things to sound more significant to them so I don't look pathetic in their eyes. I just want to be seen kind of a better productive person in their eyes rather than a useless fuck. Like when I have achievements also I like to talk about them to higher a bit of my self esteem, yes I know its quite narcissistic of me but it gives me an emotional boost.

3. I've always secretly wanted to do some creative stuff, like create a mini fighting animation online based on what I seen. For example I saw this really cool animated stick figure animation and was amazed about it, that it slightly inspired me to think about if I did an animation like this and stuff. Thing is I would think about it and never do it at all. Those visual animations get me all the damn time. 

4. Music beats and rhythm are a much more important aspect to me than the lyrics. If the lyrics don't make jack shit but the beats and instruments used sound so good and catchy, I won't care at all. Music seems to me more about how the sounds are rather than the lyrics. I would remember a song based on the beat rather than the lyrics. If I do see lyrics of a song online on some chat board and I recognise the lyrics, the first thing I would visualise would be the actual audio of the instrumental part rather than what they are saying.

5. I can believe it or not, be quite judgemental on how something looks, I of course won't say it out loud since its quite hurting and critical to the outsiders, however I would judge outside. This especially applies to food. There are some cultural food that I look at and I'll say, this doesn't look appetising at all. For example would be prawns, they don't look yummy at all, they look like insects from the ocean. Also I have an extreme disgust for very unhygenic stuff that it makes me itch inside. I think this is based on my fear of dirty objects



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

ISFP, and I think your tritype has 4w3, 6w7, and 9w8 - that's not in any particular order

1. I have a hard time saying what's on my mind.
2. I want a lot of friends but I'm terrible at conversation.
3. I hate hypocrites. Don't tell me what to do when you're not even doing the same yourself.
4. It makes me angry how rude people are online. Seems people have better manners in person.
5. Penguin from _The Batman_ is one of the greatest villains, along with Bowser from the Super Mario franchise.


----------



## Temizzle

The Penguin said:


> 1. I have a hard time saying what's on my mind.
> 2. I want a lot of friends but I'm terrible at conversation.
> 3. I hate hypocrites. Don't tell me what to do when you're not even doing the same yourself.
> 4. It makes me angry how rude people are online. Seems people have better manners in person.
> 5. Penguin from _The Batman_ is one of the greatest villains, along with Bowser from the Super Mario franchise.


ESTP? 8? 

1 definitely doesn't sound remotely ESTP. Nor 8. Sounds more Si + Fe or just general introversion. 
2. Doesn't sound ESTP. Nor 8. Does sound like ISFJ. Si paired with Fe in the aux position to be precise. 
3. Sounds like Si/Ne frustration. Looking for the consistency in character, chooses to discredit someone as an individual bc of a trait rather than what they are actually expecting in the moment. Also doesn't sound like a type 8 line of reasoning. More 6. 
4. Fe. Enneagram 6 and 1 frustration evident. 
5. Cool.

Sounds like ISFJ 613 tritype. 


1. I make enemies in person easily. I thought about this, I think it's a mix between being vocal about what I think even when it may not be appropriate and just being generally rough around the edges. Sometimes I find myself with an urge to poke and prod on people, see what they're made of or where they truly stand. I find that most people tend to scurry and break down when you ask them 1 serious question and it helps me decipher what you are made of. 

2. If someone I think is a tard is in a leadership position in an organization I'm involved in I usually just boycott the whole organization. If it's something unavoidable and actually important to me, I've become internally competitive within the organization, ignoring those people's leadership and going about things my way. I've made a lot of great things happen by breaking the rules and refusing to keep my head down / play it safe. 

3. I find it hard to care about most of the things people say. Could just be the environment I'm in (top tier University...?) but it feels like 75% of the things people talk about is just bullshit to pass the time or fear mongering. I'm always on the lookout for people in motion working to make things happen who cut the crap. People that look beyond themselves and their names to something greater than them which benefits others. These are the people I align with. 

4. I really enjoy reading, but unfortunately fiction has slipped through my fingers. Don't have the patience to sit through such stories. They may have profound meaning waiting to be unpackaged but I feel like I'd rather just derive that meaning from the problems I actually encounter in my lifetime. It's a wrong mentality, I'm working to shift it. Lately I've been voraciously reading books about business strategy and personal development. There's also a book called Sapiens by Yuval Harari I'm pretty into right now which looks at the entirety of humanity from an outside perspective -- what do humans look like, what are their patterns from the beginning of their time, what is it that makes them human, and what does this tell us about where we are headed in the future? Fascinating. 

5. I think I've accepted the fact I'm meant for a life of fighting. I like to fight to create peace for those I care for. If I rest on my laurels too long or things are too happy for too long I feel uneasy, like I'm living a fake life and not doing what I should be. I think I'm adversarial by nature.


----------



## nep2une

1. I think people would usually at first glance think that's Fi-Te but I think it would actually be Ti-Fe.

3. "People that look beyond themselves and their names to something greater than them which benefits others." - Isn't this a typical Fe thing?

4. "I feel like I'd rather just derive that meaning from the problems I actually encounter in my lifetime." - Me too.

Everything you said was pretty interesting.

As for typing… I'm prepared to be wrong with this but… Maybe something like ENFJ? ExTP? 

--
-- 

1. Like one of the people above was suggested as being, I'm a 6 and maybe also a bit 4/3/vice-versa. 

2. When I was a kid I wanted to be a fashion designer. When I was in my early teens, I would tell people I wanted to be a psychologist (by far the least interesting career to me out of all I'll mention here). When I was in high school, I got interested in foreign languages and graphic design and was considering being either a graphic designer (wasn't fit for that) or a translator (lacked the self-discipline). Now, being in my early 20's, it's "I want to be a journalist". Some other ideas that are interesting to me but that I wouldn't pick for various reasons are: voice acting, photography, law, criminal justice, politics, computer science (could only see myself getting into something like that as a hobby, that is if it wouldn't bore me)

3. When I was younger I was/was known for being: quirky, a unique dresser, into vintage style, an apathetic slacker, liked imperfection, a loner/shy/had bad social anxiety, a bookworm, completely out-of-the-loop on what was going on socially. I was very much a phobic 6. Now I don't like the idea of being called quirky, just think I had bad taste, am more inspired by minimalist, sci-fi inspired looks (the hope is to find a medium between looking respectable and having good taste and trying to somewhat stand out/not look too boring or like a clone), would rather be an overachiever, would rather have perfection/the best for myself, would rather be somewhat less of a loner, never read anymore and would answer that stereotypical I vs E question "book or party?" with "party", and like gossip and trying to be in-the-know. 

4. I recently decided to try to get back into studying foreign languages again. Rather than trying to review myself on the one I was learning and continue my progress there, I've decided to just start a new one because I think I'd get bored and lose interest trying to play catch-up rather than jumping straight into learning new material. 

5. I don't really like the idea of morality being subjective, am not good at being "efficient", and don't like people who are stubbornly set on voicing their opinions even if it's offensive (unless it's necessary, they're actually right, or they've somehow managed to make me think they have good intentions, and are not obnoxious or a jerk) though at one point I used to be fine with them and tolerated them. How something is said seems to take a bit more priority to me than the content. It really isn't hard to simply just alter your word choice a bit, either, so you don't offend people and get them distracted from your point by offending them.


----------



## Pippo

neptune_faced said:


> 1. Like one of the people above was suggested as being, I'm a 6 and maybe also a bit 4/3/vice-versa.
> 
> 2. When I was a kid I wanted to be a fashion designer. When I was in my early teens, I would tell people I wanted to be a psychologist (by far the least interesting career to me out of all I'll mention here). When I was in high school, I got interested in foreign languages and graphic design and was considering being either a graphic designer (wasn't fit for that) or a translator (lacked the self-discipline). Now, being in my early 20's, it's "I want to be a journalist". Some other ideas that are interesting to me but that I wouldn't pick for various reasons are: voice acting, photography, law, criminal justice, politics, computer science (could only see myself getting into something like that as a hobby, that is if it wouldn't bore me)
> 
> 3. When I was younger I was/was known for being: quirky, a unique dresser, into vintage style, an apathetic slacker, liked imperfection, a loner/shy/had bad social anxiety, a bookworm, completely out-of-the-loop on what was going on socially. I was very much a phobic 6. Now I don't like the idea of being called quirky, just think I had bad taste, am more inspired by minimalist, sci-fi inspired looks (the hope is to find a medium between looking respectable and having good taste and trying to somewhat stand out/not look too boring or like a clone), would rather be an overachiever, would rather have perfection/the best for myself, would rather be somewhat less of a loner, never read anymore and would answer that stereotypical I vs E question "book or party?" with "party", and like gossip and trying to be in-the-know.
> 
> 4. I recently decided to try to get back into studying foreign languages again. Rather than trying to review myself on the one I was learning and continue my progress there, I've decided to just start a new one because I think I'd get bored and lose interest trying to play catch-up rather than jumping straight into learning new material.
> 
> 5. I don't really like the idea of morality being subjective, am not good at being "efficient", and don't like people who are stubbornly set on voicing their opinions even if it's offensive (unless it's necessary, they're actually right, or they've somehow managed to make me think they have good intentions, and are not obnoxious or a jerk) though at one point I used to be fine with them and tolerated them. How something is said seems to take a bit more priority to me than the content. It really isn't hard to simply just alter your word choice a bit, either, so you don't offend people and get them distracted from your point by offending them.


1. Throwing a random guess out there. Maybe Si/Fi?
2. Ne
3. Probable Ne/Ti
4. Ne
5. Fe

Sounds ENTP to me, though I'd take a fair case for ENFP.

I. One of the main reasons I study history is, in part, because I enjoy ranking people based upon their character, abilities, success, etc. I usually have more of an interest in Military/Political figures, not completely certain why. I also enjoy looking at the kinds of historical figures I could use as a model for myself, sometimes, but rarely, deviating to more unscrupulous ones and usually somewhat leaning towards the more esoteric and less well-known figures.

II. One of the things I value most highly in myself and others is moral courage. The ability to stand up for what you believe is right no matter the consequences is an admirable quality that I strive to develop in myself. Sometimes inaction can be a problem for me.

III. I can voraciously devour articles and pieces of writing, but I find reading a book, unless it's a fictional story I'm interested in, to be particularly sluggish and dull for me. If it _is_ something I'm interested in, it's a very easy and enjoyable experience. I'll often just skip entire paragraphs, pages, or rarely chapters if I'm not interested in something.

IV. Sensory overload can be a major problem. Last night, I was at a Lady Gaga concert (my mother offered me a ticket so I said yes) and the constant bass blasting combined with the flashing lights caused me to get fairly light-headed and dazed.

V. In general writing, I have a problem with writing more because much of what I say is concise, but when writing something I'm interested in, I'll often write an obscene amount.



Temizzle said:


> What did Turis answers tell you btw?


That I'm probably not an Si-dom.



Turi said:


> 3 - Extraversion - act before thinking - what do you get frustrated about, exactly, when unable to immediately solve a problem?


I expect success and set high standards for myself.


----------



## Rydori

1.Si - Ne
2.Te-Fi
3. Fi?
4. lack of Se
5.Not sure

STJ

1. I am a very TLDR person. I cannot read a bunch of sudden information on screen or paper at all unless it has some interest in it. I would often skim read and just look over it to find the main purpose of the bundle of information. I often have to re read a lot when it comes to these things since I often forget about what the thing is all about and I'll come to a quick conclusion even if I misinterpreted what it said.

2.So there was one time I was cleaning the fridge with my dad, I question about every food there, like "why does the donut box have only one donut and why is taking so much space?" and "Why the hell do we have anchovies here that have expired over a year ago?" and "why the hell are these vegetable leaves so damn dark that it looks black?" Basically I questioned how everything looked. I even commented why the apple juice was so dark. Nevertheless I didn't shut up at all about the objects in the fridge

3. When I listen to music, I can visualise the dance moves for this song based on the rhythm of the song. Also the lyrics come into mind to make sure the dance move fits with the lyrics. So if it's a love song your gonna have love gestures.

4.I actually hate poor hygiene in where it makes me sick. Bring me to a dirty bathroom and I would want to be out of there no matter what. I don't want to deal with dirt or insects in the bathroom or any rust inside it. That's just super fearful. Any very dirty place to me seems absolutely scary for me since it looks very disgusting and depressing for me with all that grime and dirt.

5. I can be a decent pretender at times and act different personas at time. Like I can act a bit, whether I'm some super cheery person or a super crictical asshole, or even a cry baby.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Merriweather said:


> I. One of the main reasons I study history is, in part, because I enjoy ranking people based upon their character, abilities, success, etc. I usually have more of an interest in Military/Political figures, not completely certain why. I also enjoy looking at the kinds of historical figures I could use as a model for myself, sometimes, but rarely, deviating to more unscrupulous ones and usually somewhat leaning towards the more esoteric and less well-known figures.
> 
> II. One of the things I value most highly in myself and others is moral courage. The ability to stand up for what you believe is right no matter the consequences is an admirable quality that I strive to develop in myself. Sometimes inaction can be a problem for me.
> 
> III. I can voraciously devour articles and pieces of writing, but I find reading a book, unless it's a fictional story I'm interested in, to be particularly sluggish and dull for me. If it _is_ something I'm interested in, it's a very easy and enjoyable experience. I'll often just skip entire paragraphs, pages, or rarely chapters if I'm not interested in something.
> 
> IV. Sensory overload can be a major problem. Last night, I was at a Lady Gaga concert (my mother offered me a ticket so I said yes) and the constant bass blasting combined with the flashing lights caused me to get fairly light-headed and dazed.
> 
> V. In general writing, I have a problem with writing more because much of what I say is concise, but when writing something I'm interested in, I'll often write an obscene amount.
> 
> 
> That I'm probably not an Si-dom.
> 
> 
> I expect success and set high standards for myself.


Apologies if this appears after a later user...it was necessary to have time to write.
^ Launching off a formidably flimsy platform of knowledge, I'd presume INFP, _potentially_ with a little ASD. You appear to place a moderate emphasis on "burning through" individuals to their motivational core. The sensitivity to chaotic circumstances and lackluster engagement with vapid reading are archetypical INFP traits. Again, that contribution is coming from a wholly insufficient understanding, but whatever; you knew that already.

*** 

1. Morbid, baleful, and potentially insulting humor remains one of my major guilty pleasures. I find it hard to contain myself when it comes to off-color jokes, but when I express them in front of the wrong audience, I do feel a twinge of guilt. Perhaps I'm not _ashamed_ internally, simply mildly embarrassed by the social faux pas. 

2. I find it tremendously entertaining to dissect people's facial expressions, body posture, and speech patterns; then indulge in designing wild, theoretical backstories for them. Oftentimes, random individuals are pegged as evil overlords of an underground revolution, scientists who have embezzled thousands to spawn clones in petri dishes, etc. Additionally, I psychoanalyze them to a point where the act becomes even more impractical than it was in the first place. This stands as one gratifying fountain of amusement found in my mundane existence.

3. I likely possess over 100 books in my personal library, yet have only skimmed through about 75% of them, and completed zero. 

4. My brother tells me he senses I am very open, yet simultaneously there's some aspect of my character that seems a little "off". This would be a part of me I'm not telling him, or hiding from the rest of the world. He propositions that this "thing" is a little frightening; perhaps that I present an image of myself that's not completely honest. 

5. I try to keep track of my friends, keep an eye out for them, and revel in their individual mental machinery. At the very least, I attempt not to hurt them with my blunt behavior, or lambaste them with a flamethrower of insanity for extended lengths of time.


----------



## Rydori

1. Ne - Ti
2.Sound like Ne
3.Ne
4. Unsure
5.Fe

ENTP

1. I am a very TLDR person. I cannot read a bunch of sudden information on screen or paper at all unless it has some interest in it. I would often skim read and just look over it to find the main purpose of the bundle of information. I often have to re read a lot when it comes to these things since I often forget about what the thing is all about and I'll come to a quick conclusion even if I misinterpreted what it said.

2.So there was one time I was cleaning the fridge with my dad, I question about every food there, like "why does the donut box have only one donut and why is taking so much space?" and "Why the hell do we have anchovies here that have expired over a year ago?" and "why the hell are these vegetable leaves so damn dark that it looks black?" Basically I questioned how everything looked. I even commented why the apple juice was so dark. Nevertheless I didn't shut up at all about the objects in the fridge

3. When I listen to music, I can visualise the dance moves for this song based on the rhythm of the song. Also the lyrics come into mind to make sure the dance move fits with the lyrics. So if it's a love song your gonna have love gestures.

4.I actually hate poor hygiene in where it makes me sick. Bring me to a dirty bathroom and I would want to be out of there no matter what. I don't want to deal with dirt or insects in the bathroom or any rust inside it. That's just super fearful. Any very dirty place to me seems absolutely scary for me since it looks very disgusting and depressing for me with all that grime and dirt.

5. I can be a decent pretender at times and act different personas at time. Like I can act a bit, whether I'm some super cheery person or a super crictical asshole, or even a cry baby.


----------



## Temizzle

Snowdori said:


> 1. Ne - Ti
> 2.Sound like Ne
> 3.Ne
> 4. Unsure
> 5.Fe
> 
> ENTP
> 
> 1. I am a very TLDR person. I cannot read a bunch of sudden information on screen or paper at all unless it has some interest in it. I would often skim read and just look over it to find the main purpose of the bundle of information. I often have to re read a lot when it comes to these things since I often forget about what the thing is all about and I'll come to a quick conclusion even if I misinterpreted what it said.
> 
> 2.So there was one time I was cleaning the fridge with my dad, I question about every food there, like "why does the donut box have only one donut and why is taking so much space?" and "Why the hell do we have anchovies here that have expired over a year ago?" and "why the hell are these vegetable leaves so damn dark that it looks black?" Basically I questioned how everything looked. I even commented why the apple juice was so dark. Nevertheless I didn't shut up at all about the objects in the fridge
> 
> 3. When I listen to music, I can visualise the dance moves for this song based on the rhythm of the song. Also the lyrics come into mind to make sure the dance move fits with the lyrics. So if it's a love song your gonna have love gestures.
> 
> 4.I actually hate poor hygiene in where it makes me sick. Bring me to a dirty bathroom and I would want to be out of there no matter what. I don't want to deal with dirt or insects in the bathroom or any rust inside it. That's just super fearful. Any very dirty place to me seems absolutely scary for me since it looks very disgusting and depressing for me with all that grime and dirt.
> 
> 5. I can be a decent pretender at times and act different personas at time. Like I can act a bit, whether I'm some super cheery person or a super crictical asshole, or even a cry baby.


1. Se/Ni
2. Sounds like Se + Te -- attention to physical condition of things and wanting to make physical order / sense of the fridge. Things should be placed in there based on their utility. 1 donut in a large box is an inefficient use of space. 
3. Sounds Se/Ni -- listening to the content carefully (Se) and developing a specific vision about it (Ni) with emotional thematics (Fi). 
4. Not sure... sounds kind of Si or Se... Sensor stuff for sure. I feel the same way though I can be pretty squeamish. 
5. Probably Se -- having the ability to change yourself in order to impact your immediate surroundings. I'm not sure though. 

Honestly my assessment could have some confirmation bias since I'm pretty set that you're an xSFP. But the way I read your answers does suggest this as an answer. 

1. I refuse to follow societal norms and expectations just to follow them. I refuse to take part in dogmatic thinking unless there is a good reason for it. It's important for me to have reasonable discussions with the people and organizations I'm dealing with. If we can come to a logical consensus together I feel much better about the situation and am willing to comply. 

2. I like the visualize my future but I leave it open for change. The more information that comes in from the life experiences I acquire, the more detailed a picture I get of what my life will be like down the road. I have a goal, but my deep down desires of the ideal life slightly shift from time to time and I aim to work towards it. Of course I dilly dally and fool around time to time, but the overarching theme is to build towards that future. 

3. Sometimes I talk more than I do. I like to take action and set goals together with people but this has stepped on people's toes and I kind of tend to bite my tongue with this more or look for people that enjoy goal setting and chasing like myself. When I'm not doing this, I can enjoy just random banter or philosophical discussion. I can enjoy shooting the shit. 

4. I tend to only pick up hobbies that I either deeply enjoy or that will build some aspect of myself strategically. For example, I wouldn't randomly pick up archery. But I might pick up board games because that opens the door to interacting with more intellectual folks. I wouldn't pick up sky-diving just for the thrill but I would pick up weight lifting because of the authority you project to others when you're fit and for sex purposes -- also just for the enjoyment of ripping muscles and pushing yourself. I like video gaming but I can't just pick up any random video game because most feel like a waste of time. It's got to be competitive, social, and enjoyable to me. 

5. I really enjoy going on random adventures, but I'm not incredibly spontaneous to come up with one on the spot. If there's a goal though like finding an alternative path back or building something in the wild this stuff can really energize me and put me on my toes. I guess I enjoy navigating and problem-solving, and I particularly enjoy doing this with other people.


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> 1. I refuse to follow societal norms and expectations just to follow them. I refuse to take part in dogmatic thinking unless there is a good reason for it. It's important for me to have reasonable discussions with the people and organizations I'm dealing with. If we can come to a logical consensus together I feel much better about the situation and am willing to comply.
> 
> 2. I like the visualize my future but I leave it open for change. The more information that comes in from the life experiences I acquire, the more detailed a picture I get of what my life will be like down the road. I have a goal, but my deep down desires of the ideal life slightly shift from time to time and I aim to work towards it. Of course I dilly dally and fool around time to time, but the overarching theme is to build towards that future.
> 
> 3. Sometimes I talk more than I do. I like to take action and set goals together with people but this has stepped on people's toes and I kind of tend to bite my tongue with this more or look for people that enjoy goal setting and chasing like myself. When I'm not doing this, I can enjoy just random banter or philosophical discussion. I can enjoy shooting the shit.
> 
> 4. I tend to only pick up hobbies that I either deeply enjoy or that will build some aspect of myself strategically. For example, I wouldn't randomly pick up archery. But I might pick up board games because that opens the door to interacting with more intellectual folks. I wouldn't pick up sky-diving just for the thrill but I would pick up weight lifting because of the authority you project to others when you're fit and for sex purposes -- also just for the enjoyment of ripping muscles and pushing yourself. I like video gaming but I can't just pick up any random video game because most feel like a waste of time. It's got to be competitive, social, and enjoyable to me.
> 
> 5. I really enjoy going on random adventures, but I'm not incredibly spontaneous to come up with one on the spot. If there's a goal though like finding an alternative path back or building something in the wild this stuff can really energize me and put me on my toes. I guess I enjoy navigating and problem-solving, and I particularly enjoy doing this with other people.


Hello TemzyBoyy. 

1. Te
2. Ni-Se/Te
3. Te?
4. Te-Se
5. Ni/Extraversion

ENTJ.

1. Naturally a problem solver, have been described as having a 'mathematical' mind.

2. Extremely lazy, all that my life consists of is sitting around all day doing nothing. Have no willpower.

3. In science lessons (excluding biology) I was usually very interested, but whenever we were doing practicals I would naturally turn off. If I had not worked with somebody else to do the practical I wouldn't have known what to do, because I just could not pay attention. Was more interested in the abstract theory, hated anything practical.

4. I've only ever had one relationship and most of it was merely me teasing her and that was enough to keep me interested, I didn't have much feeling for her, I naturally kept a distance and was oblivious to the emotional side of the relationship and her emotions too (upsetting her a few times). When I invested feeling I became paranoid and anxious and what seemed to be a very promising relationship was absolutely destroyed. She now hates me.

5. Whenever people die, even those close to me, I will feel absolutely nothing and it will not bother me.


----------



## Crowbo

Eggnoch said:


> Hello TemzyBoyy.
> 
> 1. Te
> 2. Ni-Se/Te
> 3. Te?
> 4. Te-Se
> 5. Ni/Extraversion
> 
> ENTJ.
> 
> 1. Naturally a problem solver, have been described as having a 'mathematical' mind.
> 
> 2. Extremely lazy, all that my life consists of is sitting around all day doing nothing. Have no willpower.
> 
> 3. In science lessons (excluding biology) I was usually very interested, but whenever we were doing practicals I would naturally turn off. If I had not worked with somebody else to do the practical I wouldn't have known what to do, because I just could not pay attention. Was more interested in the abstract theory, hated anything practical.
> 
> 4. I've only ever had one relationship and most of it was merely me teasing her and that was enough to keep me interested, I didn't have much feeling for her, I naturally kept a distance and was oblivious to the emotional side of the relationship and her emotions too (upsetting her a few times). When I invested feeling I became paranoid and anxious and what seemed to be a very promising relationship was absolutely destroyed. She now hates me.
> 
> 5. Whenever people die, even those close to me, I will feel absolutely nothing and it will not bother me.


Now that thee chosen one @Eggnoch has thou posted on thy thread, there is no way he shall escape his true type! And thee true type is INFP!

Some individual shall though type thyself!

I- I like to use humor, analogies and wordplay to explain stuff.

II- I want to learn tons of different languages, even braille and morse code, which I can use for all sorts of stuff. I'm not sure if I actually will though. It would take forever.

III- In any dispute, no matter what you say to me, I'll always have an effective comeback or counter argument.

IV- I want to break a world record one day.

V- Back in elementary school I criticized and questioned many of the ideas the school pushed on the students that existed to regulate our behavior.


----------



## Reila

1. Ne-Si.
2. Wanting to learn lots of stuff could be attributed to Ne, also to Ti's thirst for knowledge and understanding things.
3. Ne.
4. Not sure 
5. Ti

ENTP, for sure.

1. I am not exactly the most productive person, but finishing tasks I set for myself is very satisfying.

2. I have wanted to do many things when I was younger, and still do, to a lesser extent, but I could never pick one. Play the sax, the flute, drums? Bass guitar? Drawing? Dancing? Acting? Writing? So many interesting options, all of which could be self fulfilling to me. 

3. I am very fond of horror stories, regardless of medium. 

4. I have been into fiction for as long as I remember, but I never cared much about the people behind it. There are very few artists, creators, of which I actually care a little about. As a rule of thumb, their work have to really touch me for me to bother looking up for information about them, other works they might have created, etc.

5. On the subject of authors and creators, I don't distance a work from its creator. For me, a book, show, song or whatever... They are extensions of who created them. What that means is that if the creator is a creepo or something worse, that will definitely influence how much I care about their works.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Hugging Wabbits said:


> 1. Ne-Si.
> 2. Wanting to learn lots of stuff could be attributed to Ne, also to Ti's thirst for knowledge and understanding things.
> 3. Ne.
> 4. Not sure
> 5. Ti
> 
> ENTP, for sure.
> 
> 1. I am not exactly the most productive person, but finishing tasks I set for myself is very satisfying.
> 
> 2. I have wanted to do many things when I was younger, and still do, to a lesser extent, but I could never pick one. Play the sax, the flute, drums? Bass guitar? Drawing? Dancing? Acting? Writing? So many interesting options, all of which could be self fulfilling to me.
> 
> 3. I am very fond of horror stories, regardless of medium.
> 
> 4. I have been into fiction for as long as I remember, but I never cared much about the people behind it. There are very few artists, creators, of which I actually care a little about. As a rule of thumb, their work have to really touch me for me to bother looking up for information about them, other works they might have created, etc.
> 
> 5. On the subject of authors and creators, I don't distance a work from its creator. For me, a book, show, song or whatever... They are extensions of who created them. What that means is that if the creator is a creepo or something worse, that will definitely influence how much I care about their works.


1) Fi-Te. Doesn't sound like either are dominant.
2) Ne, apparently inferior.
3) I think Fi seeking stimulation. Fits well with the "recreational" description of tetriary function too.
4) Once again, Fi-Te. Seems like Fi is a bit stronger here.
5) I guess that's also characteristic for Fi.

Considering the above, ISTJ is a good fit.

Now...
1) I have strong dislike towards works of fiction like Doki Doki Literature Club and some others. What irks me off the most is how crudely forced and artificial their "deconstruction" is, totally washing out compelling story and well-written characters. What further irritates me is some kind of cultish worship such works gain simply for being "cleverly self-aware". Even if breaking the fourth wall was an innovative narrative technique, it still requires proper implementation.

2) Most desicions I make are based on considering risks and profits of certain action. Criteria used for evaluation include both subjective and objective ones.

3) I am prone to trying to force people to share their problem when I notice their uneasiness. I can't stay indifferent if someone even somewhat close to me is sad.

4) I can sometimes neglect basic needs such food and sleep when caught up in something I enjoy.

5) I tend to quickly notice faults in either sides of argument, which makes it hard for me to pick sides in debates.


----------



## Pippo

Witch of Oreo said:


> Hugging Wabbits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ne-Si.
> 2. Wanting to learn lots of stuff could be attributed to Ne, also to Ti's thirst for knowledge and understanding things.
> 3. Ne.
> 4. Not sure
> 5. Ti
> 
> ENTP, for sure.
> 
> 1. I am not exactly the most productive person, but finishing tasks I set for myself is very satisfying.
> 
> 2. I have wanted to do many things when I was younger, and still do, to a lesser extent, but I could never pick one. Play the sax, the flute, drums? Bass guitar? Drawing? Dancing? Acting? Writing? So many interesting options, all of which could be self fulfilling to me.
> 
> 3. I am very fond of horror stories, regardless of medium.
> 
> 4. I have been into fiction for as long as I remember, but I never cared much about the people behind it. There are very few artists, creators, of which I actually care a little about. As a rule of thumb, their work have to really touch me for me to bother looking up for information about them, other works they might have created, etc.
> 
> 5. On the subject of authors and creators, I don't distance a work from its creator. For me, a book, show, song or whatever... They are extensions of who created them. What that means is that if the creator is a creepo or something worse, that will definitely influence how much I care about their works.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Fi-Te. Doesn't sound like either are dominant.
> 2) Ne, apparently inferior.
> 3) I think Fi seeking stimulation. Fits well with the "recreational" description of tetriary function too.
> 4) Once again, Fi-Te. Seems like Fi is a bit stronger here.
> 5) I guess that's also characteristic for Fi.
> 
> Considering the above, ISTJ is a good fit.
> 
> Now...
> 1) I have strong dislike towards works of fiction like Doki Doki Literature Club and some others. What irks me off the most is how crudely forced and artificial their "deconstruction" is, totally washing out compelling story and well-written characters. What further irritates me is some kind of cultish worship such works gain simply for being "cleverly self-aware". Even if breaking the fourth wall was an innovative narrative technique, it still requires proper implementation.
> 
> 2) Most desicions I make are based on considering risks and profits of certain action. Criteria used for evaluation include both subjective and objective ones.
> 
> 3) I am prone to trying to force people to share their problem when I notice their uneasiness. I can't stay indifferent if someone even somewhat close to me is sad.
> 
> 4) I can sometimes neglect basic needs such food and sleep when caught up in something I enjoy.
> 
> 5) I tend to quickly notice faults in either sides of argument, which makes it hard for me to pick sides in debates.
Click to expand...

1. Ni or Ti-Se
2. Ti
3. Se-Fe
4. Ni or Ti
5. Ti-Se

I'm fairly confident in ISTP.

I. When I spoke to my friends about if I live in the moment, they vehemently disagreed and said, "You're always talking about the future."

II. I have a tendency towards "tough love" when it comes to helping people solve their problems. "Have a problem with the professor? Don't just sit back and whine. Fix it!"

III. I've always been told I have a good work ethic, though I am prone to taking shortcuts where I see fit. This lead to a lot of time during my high school years where I'd daydream in class of where I wanted to go and what to do, ignoring the lesson the teacher was giving but still succeeding.

IV. Writing has been very therapeutic for me over my life. I keep a little journal that I like to take with me to write in if I'm bored and put my thoughts onto paper or if I'm stressed.

V. I've hereby been typed as or personally considered the following types: INTJ, INTP, ENTJ, ENTP, INFP, INFJ, ENFJ, ENFP, ISTJ, ISTP, ESTP, ESFP. A large portion of this deals with my ability to switch lenses on myself.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> 1. Se-Fi
> 2. Se
> 3. Fi, maybe Fe
> 4. Tert. Te
> 5. Obvious Se, though could be Ne
> 
> ESFP.
> 
> I. One of the things I've wanted to do in my life was analyze the Bible and create a new form of Christianity that's more comprehensive, applicable to modern times, and realistic in its miracles. Forming an understandable and more widely acceptable sect seems to be the best course of action for its survival, perhaps not for the world to see but for myself to spread to other people if they ask about my faith. I'm confident in the presence of a god, despite my numerous lapses into agnosticism, atheism etc., but less-so in a literal interpretation of the Bible.
> 
> II. When entering groups, I like to delegate tasks to certain people or take a task of my own. In terms of the more "official" groups such as in politics, I'd be a bit more interested in having the influence but not necessarily the position itself. I hate being the dictator of the group because of the disloyalty that often comes paired with it, but having a large portion of influence in a group interests me. I would much rather have influence over rank.
> 
> III. Though I'm not always the best with it, I've always valued diplomacy in attempting to convince or persuade people, whether it be in politics, online, in a conversation, or otherwise. Simply by _not_ being provocative and placing a small bit of sugar on words, you can strengthen/form relationships and slip out of poor situations or into good ones. I'm not personally very charismatic, unless it's with a group I know (then I am personable and fairly witty), but I still value diplomacy.
> 
> IV. Something that frustrates me most about typology is the varying definitions and understandings of the dichotomy, functions, and types as a whole. One man's Fi is another's Si-Fe. One man's Ne is another's Se. Some hate dichotomy, and others embrace it warmly.
> 
> V. I deeply care about a very small set of people in my life, and in my friends I _require_ loyalty. Not loyalty to me, but loyalty to each other and being honest. It is those very few that I am willing to sacrifice for and dedicate my time to, almost as a gardener to his plants.


Yes I certainly see the 1w9 influence here. Quick note in enneagram you have a predominant type in each center : the heart, gut, and mind. so 1 - 5 - 9 is not a reasonable tritype as you've got 2 body types represented there. If you scored 9 lower in your chain it's probably the 9 influence in your 1 wing. My best guess is 135 tritype, not sure in what order. 

In terms of typology well...
I could be interpreted multiple ways... Ni-Te or Ti-Ne because I'm not sure if it's for fun or for practice but you don't seem to have a plan to follow through on it. 
II sounds like Te with introversion. Influence over rank sounds kind of Ni.
III could be construed as INTJ-esque. Reminds me of Little Finger from GoT. 
IV Seems like Te -- frustration with lack of a consistent, uniform, universally agreed-upon system. 
V sounds like Fi. 

So I could entertain INTJ. 

--skip me-- just wanted to provide my input.


----------



## Turi

@Merriweather

1 - ST - realistic thinking.
2 - Sounds IT.
3 - shades of F on the surface but clearly coming from a T point of view.
4 - Embrace dichotomy, I'm telling you - there is far more depth, and credibility in it. It's _the way_.
5 - shades of F again, as well as J.

Overall I would suggest ISxJ, leaning more towards T.
I'm not even coming into this with a bias, you truly come across as an S, no matter how I try to look at it.
Of course, you know you best.

--

1 - I get irritable when I'm hungry and turn simple trips out to the shops into an unpleasant experience for all involved until I get some food.

2 - It's hard for me to say I'm sorry, if I feel like I haven't done anything wrong - I need like, actual concrete proof that I've done something wrong before I feel comfortable apologising. Apologies mean a lot to me and I flat-out refuse to just throw them around like candy.

3 - My ideal job would be writing, counseling, anything in the medical field etc - something that _means_ something real to people and has an impact on their lives.

4 - I always pick archers/hunters etc in RPGs or MMORPGs because I like being able to play effectively on my own, or as part of a team.

5 - I always have to be #1 at everything and if I can't be, no matter how hard I try, then I deem whatever it was, as 'shit' and a waste of time.


----------



## Bumfuzzle

@Turi ISFP. Though I couldn't gauge many hints of intuition/sensing from your answers, there did appear to be a heavy amount of Fi.

1. I tend to talk more about other people than I do myself. I'm not intentionally "mysterious," but if people don't ask, I assume disinterest and don't tell them.

2. Despite the above point, I'm quite open to talking about many personal areas of my life when questioned. In fact, the only reason I'm occasionally reluctant to delve into these areas is because they can contain quite heavy topics, and I wouldn't want to make the other person uncomfortable. 

3. I'm awesome at handling positive emotions. Negative emotions are suppressed, ignored, and feel wrong. They're something I would prefer not to express - and, if pressured into opening up, I prefer to evaluate whether the other person will believe I have good reason to be upset before doing so.

4. Sometimes when people ask a question, I'll pretend I know the answer and make up all sorts of evidence. Just to test how convincing I can be. 

5. I never really "agree" with anyone. I'll understand their perspective, but I rarely see anything as black-and-white. Everything is varying shades of grey.


----------



## Clockheart

sound likes an xsfp

1. I'm highly narcissistic.

2. I'm a god of cheating.

3. I get easily nostalgic and I'm always mainly focused on the past.

4. In my uni group I'm known as the person with no fucks to give and the one who always sleeps.

5. Peope prone to panicking disgust me.


----------



## Pippo

Clockheart said:


> sound likes an xsfp
> 
> 1. I'm highly narcissistic.
> 
> 2. I'm a god of cheating.
> 
> 3. I get easily nostalgic and I'm always mainly focused on the past.
> 
> 4. In my uni group I'm known as the person with no fucks to give and the one who always sleeps.
> 
> 5. Peope prone to panicking disgust me.


1. Se-Fi has a bad reputation of doing that (See Horatio Nelson)
2. Se/Ne
3. Si? Reflecting over experiences may be Se-Te
4. Se-Ni
5. Se

1. I have a habit of making enemies of people. I have a large amount of self-confidence and people resent me for it.

2. I'm frustrated when people refuse to fix their problems or deal with them. I understand that talking about problems relieves stress and can help with dealing with the problem, but refusing to do anything is annoying.

3. I'm almost always listening to music and reading. Find me anywhere with nothing to do, I'll take out my earbuds and start reading about whatever has piqued my interest.

4. Though I am prone to shoot down or critique unrealistic plans or ideas, I myself am also guilty of having those kinds of plans and ideas.

5. I spend a lot of my time reflecting. Because I can typically keep my mind occupied with something, I'm rarely ever bored. Sometimes all it takes is leaning forward slightly and then letting my mind loose.


----------



## Esuni

Merriweather said:


> 1. Se-Fi has a bad reputation of doing that (See Horatio Nelson)
> 2. Se/Ne
> 3. Si? Reflecting over experiences may be Se-Te
> 4. Se-Ni
> 5. Se
> 
> 1. I have a habit of making enemies of people. I have a large amount of self-confidence and people resent me for it.
> 
> 2. I'm frustrated when people refuse to fix their problems or deal with them. I understand that talking about problems relieves stress and can help with dealing with the problem, but refusing to do anything is annoying.
> 
> 3. I'm almost always listening to music and reading. Find me anywhere with nothing to do, I'll take out my earbuds and start reading about whatever has piqued my interest.
> 
> 4. Though I am prone to shoot down or critique unrealistic plans or ideas, I myself am also guilty of having those kinds of plans and ideas.
> 
> 5. I spend a lot of my time reflecting. Because I can typically keep my mind occupied with something, I'm rarely ever bored. Sometimes all it takes is leaning forward slightly and then letting my mind loose.


INTJ

1. TJ, Te/Fi logical/impersonal and confidence
2. TJ, Te/Fi logical/impersonal, want action instead of dwelling on feelings
3. Introverted?
4. NJ, Ni, intuitive because you have the ideas yourself, Ni, NJ because you realise the mistakes in others as well.
5. Introvert


1. Remembering details about the past and describing my actions irritate me a lot, for my study I have to write down everything I've done and learnt with proof and the reasoning for my actions. This has to eb done multiple times each half year and it just makes me angry and frustrated. There are things I can write in a more global and vague way which I easilly write down and explain but whenever I have to go into detail it's a nope.

2. I game a lot, in games I tend to play either support characters or characters with which I can play extremely agressive. While gaming I tend to shit talk a lot but I never ruin the experience of others doing so. I'll also tend to leave people alive when I have teh chance when I feel like I should let them be.

3. When I explain things to others I tend to explain things in a way they would understand and believe it. While explaining I tend to see what I try to concerse to others and use my body to help communicate the vision while explaining. I would give examples and sources if they needed it to confirm the information. I personally prefer information to be given in a conceptual way where I myself fill in the blanks and have someone else tell me the details if it were necesary.

4. When someone asks me how I feel I immediately start thinking if I want the other person to know about this, if I do I'm honest to them but if I don't I tend to deflect the question without them really realising I did and shifting the conversation to them.

5. I have a tendency to overanalyse things to get the best performance or profit for the least amount of time and money out of things. Once I know I won't do anything with the information because it would be against what I feel is right or just boring to actually do it the best way and I'll end up doing nothing. The overanalysing also happens with personal relations and group work.


----------



## Temizzle

@Esuni
Can't get a read on 1. 
2 I can vaguely associate with Se and Fe. Are you talking about League of Legends btw?
3 sounds like a mix of Ni, Fe, and Se. There is potential to interpret your ability to view things from other's perspectives as Ne/Fi. 
4 sounds like Ni because it involves envisioning a likely sequence of events given your potential action. Seems like you lead with Ni as well since you visualize before acting.
5 sounds like an Ni-Ti loop, especially because no action is taken. Te would not over-analyze because they have a minimum goal in mind and once that standard is met they move on. Ne-Ti would be more inclined to take that analysis and realize it to see what happens. 

INFJ is definitely your best bet. 

I'm gonna delve into some of my insecurities...

1. I've been told I have a high EQ. People are often surprised at how well I can understand emotions, motivations. Sometimes, dare I say it, I even come across mature. I realized though that while I can understand emotions, I don't allow myself to feel them. I'm extremely romantic deep down, but it takes a lot to conjure up. Like so much so that it hasn't reared it's head in over half a decade. Sometimes I might be watching something or listening to a music that gets to me, and in private I might even choke up, but I never let that happen in public. I usually express my care for others with company, action, or advice. I communicate my care indirectly, and it doesn't always come across. 

2. I can get lost in cyclical non-productive activities days at time. Weeks or months even when I'm feelin empty. When I've got no goal or clear direction, I deflate into a blob. Even so, the activities I do aren't entirely pointless -- I might play competitive video games in hopes of honing my strategy and ability to work in a team. I might watch shows with strong characters to learn how they respond to different situations. 

3. There are days I can't be bothered to socialize. Especially when the topics are like who said what to whom, video games I don't know or care about, and definitely not celebrity gossip or empty small talk. I can get jaded and just do my own thing only speaking business when I need to. Other times I've got this huge energy and I'm just down to get in trouble and fuck shit up. I usually enjoy myself much more in the company of others. I can appreciate working solo sometimes though for the sake of focus. 

4. I have no trouble making friends, connections, and acquaintances, but I have trouble maintaining long-term close friendships. It could in part be because I'm a serial monogamist -- I hop from long-term relationship to long-term relationship and tend to spend a lot of time with my SO. I don't really follow-up with friends as much as I should, I'm there when they need me and am down to hang if invited. I wanna change this. 

5. When things are good I bring a positive spirit to the people around me. Smiles, jokes, appreciation for them and what they're up to. I like to ask questions, make jokes. When I'm under stress though and there's shit I need to get done that completely disappears. I walk around looking mad AF without realizing it, come across cold and emotionless -- even aggressive, and I cut the crap.


----------



## Esuni

Temizzle said:


> @Esuni
> 2 I can vaguely associate with Se and Fe. Are you talking about League of Legends btw?


I rarely play it nowadays but I used to. Agressive support in that game was fun to play :kitteh:. I play and act like that in MMOs, shooters and RPGs as well so it's not specific to League of Legends.


----------



## 469090

Temizzle said:


> @Esuni
> Can't get a read on 1.
> 2 I can vaguely associate with Se and Fe. Are you talking about League of Legends btw?
> 3 sounds like a mix of Ni, Fe, and Se. There is potential to interpret your ability to view things from other's perspectives as Ne/Fi.
> 4 sounds like Ni because it involves envisioning a likely sequence of events given your potential action. Seems like you lead with Ni as well since you visualize before acting.
> 5 sounds like an Ni-Ti loop, especially because no action is taken. Te would not over-analyze because they have a minimum goal in mind and once that standard is met they move on. Ne-Ti would be more inclined to take that analysis and realize it to see what happens.
> 
> INFJ is definitely your best bet.
> 
> I'm gonna delve into some of my insecurities...
> 
> 1. I've been told I have a high EQ. People are often surprised at how well I can understand emotions, motivations. Sometimes, dare I say it, I even come across mature. I realized though that while I can understand emotions, I don't allow myself to feel them. I'm extremely romantic deep down, but it takes a lot to conjure up. Like so much so that it hasn't reared it's head in over half a decade. Sometimes I might be watching something or listening to a music that gets to me, and in private I might even choke up, but I never let that happen in public. I usually express my care for others with company, action, or advice. I communicate my care indirectly, and it doesn't always come across.
> 
> 2. I can get lost in cyclical non-productive activities days at time. Weeks or months even when I'm feelin empty. When I've got no goal or clear direction, I deflate into a blob. Even so, the activities I do aren't entirely pointless -- I might play competitive video games in hopes of honing my strategy and ability to work in a team. I might watch shows with strong characters to learn how they respond to different situations.
> 
> 3. There are days I can't be bothered to socialize. Especially when the topics are like who said what to whom, video games I don't know or care about, and definitely not celebrity gossip or empty small talk. I can get jaded and just do my own thing only speaking business when I need to. Other times I've got this huge energy and I'm just down to get in trouble and fuck shit up. I usually enjoy myself much more in the company of others. I can appreciate working solo sometimes though for the sake of focus.
> 
> 4. I have no trouble making friends, connections, and acquaintances, but I have trouble maintaining long-term close friendships. It could in part be because I'm a serial monogamist -- I hop from long-term relationship to long-term relationship and tend to spend a lot of time with my SO. I don't really follow-up with friends as much as I should, I'm there when they need me and am down to hang if invited. I wanna change this.
> 
> 5. When things are good I bring a positive spirit to the people around me. Smiles, jokes, appreciation for them and what they're up to. I like to ask questions, make jokes. When I'm under stress though and there's shit I need to get done that completely disappears. I walk around looking mad AF without realizing it, come across cold and emotionless -- even aggressive, and I cut the crap.


1) Except for the high EQ part, it sounds like developing inferior feeling, not sure if Fi or Fe. Thinkers USUALLY have a low EQ, it isn't supposed to be true for everyone of them, but this makes me take into consideration the possibility of tertiary feeling.
2) This is some sort of TJ loop, since Te seems to be there, I would say a ExTJ loop.
3) Still ExTJ.
4) Extraverted, Fe is in the shadowyest part of the shadow. ExTJ.
5) The first part is intuition, maybe Ne, the second part is the feeling function being forgotten by a thinking Dom while under stress.

ExTJ, since you don't seem to have an inflexible routine and seem more concern with potential rather than actual, plus you haven't talked about nostalgia, probably ENTJ.


1) I think that the existance of a supernatural something undetectable with technology creating the universe makes no sense, but since I'm not currently able to logically disproof that and I'm nowhere near to it, I'm agnostic. Unfortunately, that's the definition of antisientific and not the definition of impossible... This doesn't stop me from noticing coincidences with mythologies I know and making jokes about them because fun.
2) I like explaining stuff and I've received a lot of feedback saying that I'm skilled at it, even with some suggestion to becoming a teacher, but that would mean explain the same stuff over and over again, year after year, which is boring and following the students and their dumb questions, with maybe one intelligent one every 2 decades, which not only is boring, but also frustrating.
3) I plan to clean my room every 2 weeks but I procrastinate making a lot of excuses, like: "It's already late night, maybe tomorrow", "It doesn't look all that bad, tho...", "I've forgot where's the broom, maybe later" and two weeks "magically" became two months, or even three, and I still do a very approximative thing.
4) I always have long term goals and I also have a general expectation of what I'll do in the near future (days or weeks), but I prefer to improvise for the rest: it's hard to predict what will happen in the mid future (thanks, butterfly effect) and I also expect to have to overcome unpredicted stuff in near future, so I'm ready for the predictable and have extra resources for the unexpectable.
5) I can get bored very easily, that's why I always bring at least one handled with me. Yes, I could daydream, but it has a limit, also is dangerous if I have to do something that requires me to give some attention to the physical world.


----------



## Reila

1. Sounds like Ti to me. Somewhat mature Ti as you don't mindlessly dismiss the supernatural, even if you don't believe in it.
2. Fits with your type of "choice", though I am not an INTP and the thought of doing the same thing for so long bores me too.
3. Borderline stereotypical for INTPs, procrastination and stuff. Not only INTPs but INFPs, too, but INTPs are the ones who are infamous for being lazy.
4. Also fitting for an INTP.
5. Ne?

Obviously an ESFJ.

-- 

1. I can't handle competition too well, but listen: It is weird. League of Legends was mentioned above, so I will use it as an example. I can play ARAM just fine in that game, same goes for fun weekend-only modes like Poro King, URF and stuff, but I am unable to as much as click "find match" in the main mode of the game. The anxiety just takes over me. I don't know if it is fear of judgement, or not wanting to let the team down by feeding/not contributing much, but I just can't. I think it might be fear of judgement though, as I can play Splatoon and Splatoon 2 just fine and these games don't feature any kind of chat feature. Yet I could also play Overwatch, but that game features chat. I actually only stopped playing it because I got tired of people complaining about my hero picks. 

2. I don't consider myself to be a particularly emotional person, yet it is very easy for me to cry watching fiction. Also, my works seem to be very emotional in content. Upon reading the story and characters of my first project, my brother said he already feels bad about what I am putting my characters through. Interestingly as I got older, it became easier for me to cry about my own issues, which was extremely rare for me when I was younger.

3. It is very easy for people who know me well to figure out how my preferences work. For example, a good friend of mine once said most of the characters I told him I like through the few years we know each other fall into the following categories: Cute and/or furry characters, non-sexualized women of color and quirky/weird characters. Of course, that doesn't cover it all, but he wasn't wrong. I am particularly fond of furry characters, even though I am not a furry. I always have been. I remember the first character I said "I want to be like her" as a kid was Lola Bunny. I think it is because as a kid I felt so disconnected from others, from people, save for one or two friends, one of them being my cousin, that relating to "people" who can't exist (supposedly...) was easier for me. Not sure if it makes sense to others, but it does to me.

4. I try to follow schedules, as I see more value in that approach than being spontaneous, but it is difficult for me. I don't know if it is difficult because it is not natural to me or if it is because I was forced to follow schedules as a kid, generosity of my mother.

5. A short one, but I really don't like people assuming things about me. Perhaps no one does like that, but it something that really annoys me. Sometimes I will wrongly think someone is assuming things when they are not (oops!).


----------



## Pippo

Hugging Wabbits said:


> 1. Sounds like Ti to me. Somewhat mature Ti as you don't mindlessly dismiss the supernatural, even if you don't believe in it.
> 2. Fits with your type of "choice", though I am not an INTP and the thought of doing the same thing for so long bores me too.
> 3. Borderline stereotypical for INTPs, procrastination and stuff. Not only INTPs but INFPs, too, but INTPs are the ones who are infamous for being lazy.
> 4. Also fitting for an INTP.
> 5. Ne?
> 
> Obviously an ESFJ.
> 
> --
> 
> 1. I can't handle competition too well, but listen: It is weird. League of Legends was mentioned above, so I will use it as an example. I can play ARAM just fine in that game, same goes for fun weekend-only modes like Poro King, URF and stuff, but I am unable to as much as click "find match" in the main mode of the game. The anxiety just takes over me. I don't know if it is fear of judgement, or not wanting to let the team down by feeding/not contributing much, but I just can't. I think it might be fear of judgement though, as I can play Splatoon and Splatoon 2 just fine and these games don't feature any kind of chat feature. Yet I could also play Overwatch, but that game features chat. I actually only stopped playing it because I got tired of people complaining about my hero picks.
> 
> 2. I don't consider myself to be a particularly emotional person, yet it is very easy for me to cry watching fiction. Also, my works seem to be very emotional in content. Upon reading the story and characters of my first project, my brother said he already feels bad about what I am putting my characters through. Interestingly as I got older, it became easier for me to cry about my own issues, which was extremely rare for me when I was younger.
> 
> 3. It is very easy for people who know me well to figure out how my preferences work. For example, a good friend of mine once said most of the characters I told him I like through the few years we know each other fall into the following categories: Cute and/or furry characters, non-sexualized women of color and quirky/weird characters. Of course, that doesn't cover it all, but he wasn't wrong. I am particularly fond of furry characters, even though I am not a furry. I always have been. I remember the first character I said "I want to be like her" as a kid was Lola Bunny. I think it is because as a kid I felt so disconnected from others, from people, save for one or two friends, one of them being my cousin, that relating to "people" who can't exist (supposedly...) was easier for me. Not sure if it makes sense to others, but it does to me.
> 
> 4. I try to follow schedules, as I see more value in that approach than being spontaneous, but it is difficult for me. I don't know if it is difficult because it is not natural to me or if it is because I was forced to follow schedules as a kid, generosity of my mother.
> 
> 5. A short one, but I really don't like people assuming things about me. Perhaps no one does like that, but it something that really annoys me. Sometimes I will wrongly think someone is assuming things when they are not (oops!).


1. Sounds like Fi. I'd expect Te to be more competitive.
2. Perhaps Fi
3. I get a Tert Si impression
4. Ne-Si conflict, difficulty following it is probably Ne
5. Fi trademark

Probable INFP

I. I've always enjoyed taking a premise and then arguing out the "then" of the "If, then" statement. Sometimes it gets me into arguments or puts me at odds with some people. I've noticed a large portion of my arguing style is deductive; it's long series of "if, then" statements. Though I value empirical data, I often attempt to be as objectice, unbiased, and thorough as possible with my logic and the data in order to produce the most pure results or conclusions.

II. I have a tendency to stutter or pause if I'm speaking to other people to help develop my thoughts. I have an idea of what I want to say, and I've often joked about being like Emperor Claudius because of how often it happens when I'm just in a normal conversation. I'm confident, I just need time to put it as best as I can. Other times, though, my voice is clear and I radiate confidence.

III. I've had difficulty choosing some sides in politics, philosophy, and other subjects. Some positions I hang on to and fight for tooth and nail, while others I flip on easily. That's not to say I'm indecisive, but I can be convinced sometimes.

IV. A problem I've had with typing myself and giving information for other people to type with is the different environments that I'm exposed to and the different results that come with it. I'm not aiming for an answer or a type, these are all aspects of my life that I display in different circumstances.

V. When people call my name, I usually ignore it, thinking that they're saying something else and I'm hearing things. Only if someone walks up to me and/or taps my shoulder or if I'm focused on what we're doing will I immediately respond.


----------



## Temizzle

Dottoromar said:


> Except for the high EQ part, it sounds like developing inferior feeling, not sure if Fi or Fe. Thinkers USUALLY have a low EQ





> In a the recent issue of the Bulletin for Psychological Type (Vol. 29, No.3 2006), one of the authors, Henry “Dick” Thompson (2006, p. 18), reported on some of his research into EI and Type. One finding I found quite interesting was that of the 5 personality types with the highest overall EQ score, three preferred Feeling and two preferred Thinking. *In fact the top 2 were ENTJ and ESTJ* ! (followed by ENFJ, ESFP, and ENFP). Of the 5 personality types with the lowest overall EQ score, three were Feeling types and two were Thinking types. And surprisingly, the bottom two were Feeling types: ISFJ and INFP! People looking for a correlation between EQ and Feeling won’t find it in Thompson’s research! About the only conclusion Thompson seemed willing to risk from this study was it appears that the EQ measures have a bias towards Extraversion.


source

Yeah, it was to my surprise too.


----------



## 469090

Temizzle said:


> source
> 
> Yeah, it was to my surprise too.


There's a way to make sense to it: if that study is correct, extraverted Fi users are very likely ti have an high EQ. Extraverted are not sick if they deal with people for more than 2 minutes straight. I think that I don't have to explain why Fi is somehow related to high EQ, but why inferior Fi over Fi aux? That's because for Fi aux the decisions are make through Fi so using their values, while ExTJs make their decision using Te, satisfying Fi's desire to help your closes relative in a rational, straightforward and effective way. If we put this, not only is not surprising at all, but also shows that EQ is heavily biased, explaining also why INFP, which are supposed to be the most emotionally intensive of all types, actually scores the worst.



Hugging Wabbits said:


> 2. Fits with your type of "choice", though I am not an INTP and the thought of doing the same thing for so long bores me too.


Why this doesn't surprise me? Oh, right, you seem to be an INFP, which is a Ne aux too.


----------



## remarkable_remark

@Merriweather
If not the fact that it is written that you're an INTJ, I'd say that you're an INTP.
.
1. I'm stingy.. or just careful with my money.
2. My favorite word is: diaphanous.
3. Quite unpopular opinion, but: I do actually enjoy going to school (IB student).
4. I cringe at the INxx types wannabes.
5. I like turtles ��


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

@Torporific Too short, but I'd say ISTx and I don't know why.

1. I fix my room sometimes, but later when I wake up from my bed, everything becomes messy. I get really tired of seeing this habit, so I have to fix my bed for like two or three times per week. I leave things around my room and keep forgetting them, espexially water bottles. I leave them every night in my room and whenever I wake up, I'm like why I left my bottle of water at night instead of writing my name down and leave it in the refrigerator like I'm supposed to.

2. When I get stressed, it really depends on the stress. I can come off as either very arrogant, angry, upset and yell at everybody, OR either emotionally expressive, sad and depressed OR become very crazy and seek for more stuff around me for no apparent reason. It's just aggravating to me. Afterwards, I realize what I did, so I have to go in my room and stay alone and ask myself why I did that.

3. I usually spend most of my time alone at home and it doesn't really bother me at all. I can come off as quiet in my room and it's actually a nice thing for me, since it helps me concetrated and focused. However, when someone comes into my room, I'm like "what do you they want from me?" inside my head. I tend to not listen to them very often and may come off as stubborn sometimes.

4. At night, I tend to dream stuff that are very dark and fearful. It's usually in a location that I used to go before like at school or at a neighborhood. I dream for like 5 minutes and all I could hear was yelling, laughing out loud and scolding all day, which is strange, but cringey. Afterwards, I wake up and nothing is there anymore. In the mornings and afternoons, I tend to pay attention to different stuff that are not in the external world, but instead they come inside my head for some reason. Like weird things.

5. Lately, I've been knowing when I'm actually hungry. When my body tells when I'm hungry, I got downstairs and look for food, but not in an obsessive way, because I don't eat a lot myself. My stomach either gurgles or my brain just tells me to do so. I get hungry, eat, then I'm fine afterwards. I don't feel like eating excessively for some reason and my family is concerning a lot about my health, because I'm underweight.


----------



## Temizzle

Dottoromar said:


> There's a way to make sense to it: if that study is correct, extraverted Fi users are very likely ti have an high EQ. Extraverted are not sick if they deal with people for more than 2 minutes straight. I think that I don't have to explain why Fi is somehow related to high EQ, but why inferior Fi over Fi aux? That's because for Fi aux the decisions are make through Fi so using their values, while ExTJs make their decision using Te, satisfying Fi's desire to help your closes relative in a rational, straightforward and effective way. If we put this, not only is not surprising at all, but also shows that EQ is heavily biased, explaining also why INFP, which are supposed to be the most emotionally intensive of all types, actually scores the worst.


Leave it to an INTP  
Great analysis, I likey


----------



## Rydori

Sky_Nova_20 said:


> @Torporific Too short, but I'd say ISTx and I don't know why.
> 
> 1. I fix my room sometimes, but later when I wake up from my bed, everything becomes messy. I get really tired of seeing this habit, so I have to fix my bed for like two or three times per week. I leave things around my room and keep forgetting them, espexially water bottles. I leave them every night in my room and whenever I wake up, I'm like why I left my bottle of water at night instead of writing my name down and leave it in the refrigerator like I'm supposed to.
> 
> 2. When I get stressed, it really depends on the stress. I can come off as either very arrogant, angry, upset and yell at everybody, OR either emotionally expressive, sad and depressed OR become very crazy and seek for more stuff around me for no apparent reason. It's just aggravating to me. Afterwards, I realize what I did, so I have to go in my room and stay alone and ask myself why I did that.
> 
> 3. I usually spend most of my time alone at home and it doesn't really bother me at all. I can come off as quiet in my room and it's actually a nice thing for me, since it helps me concetrated and focused. However, when someone comes into my room, I'm like "what do you they want from me?" inside my head. I tend to not listen to them very often and may come off as stubborn sometimes.
> 
> 4. At night, I tend to dream stuff that are very dark and fearful. It's usually in a location that I used to go before like at school or at a neighborhood. I dream for like 5 minutes and all I could hear was yelling, laughing out loud and scolding all day, which is strange, but cringey. Afterwards, I wake up and nothing is there anymore. In the mornings and afternoons, I tend to pay attention to different stuff that are not in the external world, but instead they come inside my head for some reason. Like weird things.
> 
> 5. Lately, I've been knowing when I'm actually hungry. When my body tells when I'm hungry, I got downstairs and look for food, but not in an obsessive way, because I don't eat a lot myself. My stomach either gurgles or my brain just tells me to do so. I get hungry, eat, then I'm fine afterwards. I don't feel like eating excessively for some reason and my family is concerning a lot about my health, because I'm underweight.


1. Lack of J
2.unhealthy Fe
3.Introvert
4.Ni?
5,Se

INFJ

1. I am good at acting several personas that I don't even know who I actually am anymore because of my persona acting
2. I get very hyper when drunk, like super duper hyper
3.I can be quite competitive in video games in where I become a complete try hard, especially competitive video games like League of legends and CSGO. I can be too competitive I rage at my team mates some times
4.I tend to not overthink a lot about many things and keep a certain thought
5.I have a normal morning and night pattern in where I wake up and sleep usually at the same time always


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

INFJ is the actually last type I've ever considered to be, but okay. :laughing:

1. Se
2. Se
3. Se
4. Low Ni, I guess?
5. S > N

I'd say ESxP.

Skip me


----------



## Pippo

Snowdori said:


> 1. Lack of J
> 2.unhealthy Fe
> 3.Introvert
> 4.Ni?
> 5,Se
> 
> INFJ
> 
> 1. I am good at acting several personas that I don't even know who I actually am anymore because of my persona acting
> 2. I get very hyper when drunk, like super duper hyper
> 3.I can be quite competitive in video games in where I become a complete try hard, especially competitive video games like League of legends and CSGO. I can be too competitive I rage at my team mates some times
> 4.I tend to not overthink a lot about many things and keep a certain thought
> 5.I have a normal morning and night pattern in where I wake up and sleep usually at the same time always


1. Classic Fe
2. Tert Se
3. Ni-Se
4. just means you're probably not an INFJ because of a lack of Ni-Ti loops
5. Se or maybe Si

ENFJ

I. I've personally considered the following: ISTP, ISTJ, ENTJ, ENTP, INTJ, INTP, and ENFJ.
I've been typed as the following: ISTP, ISTJ, ENTJ, INTJ, INTP, ESTJ, INFP, and ENFP.
I'll often reconsider my type for a few hours and brood over it, but I usually come back to the same conclusion of what my type is, though I still doubt it later.

II. At night before I sleep, I've dreamed of conquest or empire and felt a small spark in my body. It's...a sort of passion, an interest or desire. I feel as though there's great opportunity out in the world, but I simply need to create the circumstances to make it possible. I suppose it's fair to say I make my own opportunities, and one of my favorite quotes is "I will find a way or make one."

III. I sometimes play devil's advocate or have sympathy for the devil when dealing with individuals who have an unscrupulous reputation in history or in the real world. Cases being: Putin, Aaron Burr, Alcibiades, and many more. Though I acknowledge their moral faults, I can't help but feel they were/are being used as scapegoats or are simply admirable because of what they did to achieve their goals.

IV. When I was younger, I used to change my nickname on my Steam account all the time. One day, I'd feel a great passion to adopt the nickname "Marlborough" after the Duke of Marlborough, but then I'd grow tired of the name a week or so later and switch it again. This process repeated for a while and I've only gotten myself to stop (to some degree) recently.

V. I'm a very stubborn person. I lean towards being prideful and may have trouble conceding in arguments in public, but by myself I have no problem with switching points of view. I don't consider myself arrogant, but I have a fairly high amount of self-confidence that makes me advocate for my views with almost complete confidence at times. I don't view myself as close-minded, but I have been accused of such because of it.

May add more to this later.


----------



## Reila

1. Could be Ni-Fi giving you confidence on your type, even if you aren't entirely sure why yet. Like Ni is giving you an insight that you haven't deciphered yet and Fi gives you the confidence to stick to it, for the time being, at least, even if you still question your type.

2. That is very interesting. I have dreamed (or daydreamed) about stuff that caused physical reactions on me, too. I don't know if it is function related. In your case, the desire to conquest might be Te (yay stereotypes?). 

3. I could make a case for Fi here. You are basically swimming against the tides when it comes to your opinions on the mentioned individuals. It is surely not something I would attribute to Te. 

4. Fi looking for its "true self". Why? Because it was the same for me. It was until 2010, six years after I started to use the internet, that I settled with an internet name and boy, did I settle with it. I know I changed my name temporarily here, but there is a reason for that and I will go back to Reila soon. I don't know if it is the same for you, and it could possibly show a discrepancy between Fi-dom and Fi-tert, but for me, not settling on an username was so very bothersome. It wasn't fun. It was more like "gah I can't even come with a name, I don't have a personality -_-"

5. Te-Fi, I think.

I hope this was helpful.

————————————

1. I sometimes wonder if I am not switching personas randomly on this website. I have posted "five facts" about myself enough times here, getting very different impressions. Looking back at the posts, it is not surprising, it seems like I was playing roles in some of them. I don't know if it is truly the case or if it is another manifestation of the sense of disconnect I mention below. Perhaps that is why it is so difficult for others to settle on an opinion on what type I am.

2. Following on Merri's second point, (day) dreaming about things can cause physical reactions on me, like shivering or the "sparkle". For me, it concerns different topics, though... Like, prepare yourself for weirdness, leaving this body behind as I don't think it fits me as well as I should, and I find it... restraining? It is not like I want to be a ghost, lol, but listen, I always felt a disconnected between my mind and body, as if I am in the wrong body or something. I know this will sound like nonsense to some, but that is alright.

3. This is kinda linked to point #2. I sometimes have... strange dreams. Sometimes very nostalgic, as if they are memories, but memories that haven't happened; Not in this life, anyways. Or perhaps they haven't happened in any life at all and they are just very creative projections of my subconscious. At any rate, they are so very real, to the point I get physically affected by the dreams after waking up. It is usually sadness because I left my own self-made reality. It gets weirder, though, as the "memories" sometimes can come when I am awake, which is really... strange and difficult to explain. I have wondered if it could be some mental disorder of sorts. 

4. I am usually very cheap. I don't like "wasting money". Most of the money I spent is with very practical matters... Yet, sometimes, I find myself randomly buying useless things, like I did last night. I credited a few dozen dollars on my League of Legends account because I couldn't resist buying the new Poppy skin. I tend to feel bad afterwards, like "I could have used that money for something far more useful".

5. I am really into vaporwave. The nostalgia feelz that said genre of music provides is really addicting to me. Not vaporwave, but I have been obsessed with this song for the past week or so:


* *


----------



## RegnumDei

Full blooded INFP. I've had 2 INFPs ex-girlfriends and they are just like you. Indecisive, emotional and a tendency to live in your own world.

1. I am really ambitious. When everything else is going down I usually obsess on learning and improving myself. I want to reach my goals at ANY cost.

2. I can't handle emotions. Sometimes when people get all emotional I just shut off, I get really anxious and need to get away. When I fall in love I get hurt and jealous very easily, and romantic relationships have always been my weak spot because of my insecurity. I always think that the person I love hates me even if that isn't true.

3. Narcissism. 

4. I always have to be on top. When I am with a group of people I feel the need to be above them in every way possible, and if I can't, I work hard to achieve that in the less amount of time possible.

5. Control freak. I want to have everything under control at all times. Everything in my room is as clean is it could be, I always know what anyone is up to and I hate surprises or not knowing something.


----------



## Zeus

RegnumDei said:


> Full blooded INFP. I've had 2 INFPs ex-girlfriends and they are just like you. Indecisive, emotional and a tendency to live in your own world.
> 
> 1. I am really ambitious. When everything else is going down I usually obsess on learning and improving myself. I want to reach my goals at ANY cost.
> 
> 2. I can't handle emotions. Sometimes when people get all emotional I just shut off, I get really anxious and need to get away. When I fall in love I get hurt and jealous very easily, and romantic relationships have always been my weak spot because of my insecurity. I always think that the person I love hates me even if that isn't true.
> 
> 3. Narcissism.
> 
> 4. I always have to be on top. When I am with a group of people I feel the need to be above them in every way possible, and if I can't, I work hard to achieve that in the less amount of time possible.
> 
> 5. Control freak. I want to have everything under control at all times. Everything in my room is as clean is it could be, I always know what anyone is up to and I hate surprises or not knowing something.


Narcisst the screen name isn’t even narcisstic, just a huge **** that suffers inexistant enneagram 6. I mean they could at least contribute, no?


----------



## Zeus

@Temizzle I found our presence and perservance to be more equitable to birds of prey.


----------



## Reila

RegnumDei said:


> Full blooded INFP. I've had 2 INFPs ex-girlfriends and they are just like you. Indecisive, emotional and a tendency to live in your own world.
> 
> 1. I am really ambitious. When everything else is going down I usually obsess on learning and improving myself. I want to reach my goals at ANY cost.
> 
> 2. I can't handle emotions. Sometimes when people get all emotional I just shut off, I get really anxious and need to get away. When I fall in love I get hurt and jealous very easily, and romantic relationships have always been my weak spot because of my insecurity. I always think that the person I love hates me even if that isn't true.
> 
> 3. Narcissism.
> 
> 4. I always have to be on top. When I am with a group of people I feel the need to be above them in every way possible, and if I can't, I work hard to achieve that in the less amount of time possible.
> 
> 5. Control freak. I want to have everything under control at all times. Everything in my room is as clean is it could be, I always know what anyone is up to and I hate surprises or not knowing something.


Where did you get indecisive from my post? Skip me.


----------



## Clockheart

RegnumDei said:


> Full blooded INFP. I've had 2 INFPs ex-girlfriends and they are just like you. Indecisive, emotional and a tendency to live in your own world.
> 
> 1. I am really ambitious. When everything else is going down I usually obsess on learning and improving myself. I want to reach my goals at ANY cost.
> 
> 2. I can't handle emotions. Sometimes when people get all emotional I just shut off, I get really anxious and need to get away. When I fall in love I get hurt and jealous very easily, and romantic relationships have always been my weak spot because of my insecurity. I always think that the person I love hates me even if that isn't true.
> 
> 3. Narcissism.
> 
> 4. I always have to be on top. When I am with a group of people I feel the need to be above them in every way possible, and if I can't, I work hard to achieve that in the less amount of time possible.
> 
> 5. Control freak. I want to have everything under control at all times. Everything in my room is as clean is it could be, I always know what anyone is up to and I hate surprises or not knowing something.


all of these are so soaked in Fi, that it even seems fabricated...well, ESFP it is.

1. Lately I've noticed I sort of live in my own world. I only pay attention to things I want to see, I'm so self-absorbed that my brain simply ignores approx 80% of the true world. I really do live in my own little prefect illusion, treating people whose existance doesn't bother me like NPC's, thrusting my own truth and believes on this reality, which naturally leads me to having a distorted perception of reality. And the worst part of this is that Im perfectly fine with it all.

2. I tend to be obsessive and posessive in relationships. I rarely care about other people's feelings, even when I try and do favours for them, I stil can't genuinely relate. And I can't take a 'no' for an answer.

3. I'm lovesick. I usually fall in love out of boredom, and it's not like I love the person, I just love the feeling of being in love (what).

4. I'm not competitive and I don't like arguing with people, but if I get annoyed enough I can say the cruelest things with a stone-cold face expression. I'm hard to provoke.

5. The fact that most girls literally look like each other's copies irritates me.


----------



## Pippo

Clockheart said:


> all of these are so soaked in Fi, that it even seems fabricated...well, ESFP it is.
> 
> 1. Lately I've noticed I sort of live in my own world. I only pay attention to things I want to see, I'm so self-absorbed that my brain simply ignores approx 80% of the true world. I really do live in my own little prefect illusion, treating people whose existance doesn't bother me like NPC's, thrusting my own truth and believes on this reality, which naturally leads me to having a distorted perception of reality. And the worst part of this is that Im perfectly fine with it all.
> 
> 2. I tend to be obsessive and posessive in relationships. I rarely care about other people's feelings, even when I try and do favours for them, I stil can't genuinely relate. And I can't take a 'no' for an answer.
> 
> 3. I'm lovesick. I usually fall in love out of boredom, and it's not like I love the person, I just love the feeling of being in love (what).
> 
> 4. I'm not competitive and I don't like arguing with people, but if I get annoyed enough I can say the cruelest things with a stone-cold face expression. I'm hard to provoke.
> 
> 5. The fact that most girls literally look like each other's copies irritates me.


1. possible inf. Ni grip
2. unhealthy Fi
3. Se-Fi
4. Fi-Te
5. Se

I. Sometimes I understand and use sarcasm constantly, and other times I can't pick it up very easily. I generally understand human emotions and how to tinker with them, so-to-speak, from a distance, but I often miss social cues or facts about people. I'll forget names, and I don't keep up with who is whose girlfriend/boyfriend.

II. I find myself easily distracted when doing tedious work. On tests I've taken, I noticed I have a tendency to read the question, think about what it reminds me of, and then start daydreaming. I always performed well in school, but the daydreaming was there whether or not I was in a class I liked. If I didn't care as much about the lesson or knew what it was about, I'd habitually start daydreaming.

III. One of my deepest principles I've attempted to keep and uphold is impartiality and objectivity.

IV. When I'm thinking, people often mistake my resting face for someone who's frustrated or angry. I'm usually not feeling much when I'm thinking, but I've joked about it, saying I have "a resting bitch face". I have to explicitly tell people, "I will let you know if I'm angry. If I say I'm fine, I'm fine."

V. Having some sort of physical stimulation at all times is a tendency of mine. Whether it be a drink, some chips, a piece of bread, gum, mints, or anything like that, I tend to want to have something to sate some part of my physical needs.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

1. Possibly Fi.
2. Ne or Ni.
3. Te/Fi.
4. Te/Fi
5. Se.

INTJ, I guess.

1. I've never really cared about how I really wear ever since I was a kid. Clothing was never really my thing and I only tend to wear the same clothing every week, because it's not much of a big deal to me. I also tend to remember the clothing I used to wear when I was a lot younger, but they became a lot smaller and smaller, so I had to give it someone else. I also really dislike wearing formal/trendy clothing, so I only wear the clothing I always wore or that resemble to my younger clothing. I still even have a pair of jeans that lasted 5-6 years ago, but I don't really wear them as often anymore.

2. One of the things that I've never really liked to talk about are relationships and politics. I don't know why, but they just don't appeal to me whatsoever. I'm also not good at talking about them, so whenever someone talks about it, I tend to either say a short word or just avoid the conversation or even just mumble. I also seem them as practical and boring. You know what else? I think they're relatively stupid topics and people take them way too seriously, to be completely fair and honest. 

3. I tend to do repetitive "tasks" at home, such as laying down on my bed all day. I only go downstairs if someone in my family calls me for something and tells me do to do something. I get really lazy doing this, since I can come off as extremely unenergetic and tiresome in certain situations. When I run fast, I get tired, when I carry something very heavy, I get tired and hurt and barely can carry that thing at all. It's just aggravating to me. I only prefer tasks that I actually prefer doing, such as doing math problems, read a book, throw my own garbage from my room, play cards/practice tricks, or play a game. No loudness whatsoever.

4. I like reviewing stuff, as long as they're not boring or tedious. I used to review stuff on other forums I used to go in, because I like giving my own opinions. I used to do them very short, since I wasn't experienced enough, then I started to do them longer and longer, then I took a break from them for a while now. People only tend to review newer stuff, but I review a mix of old and new, although I don't review stuff as much as other people. Reviewing can be rather fun, but at the same time though, it can be actually boring or tedious.

5. As a kid, I enjoyed music and I tend to remember the sounds more than the lyrics, because I thought they would have a meaning. I knew the lyrics were in English, but never really paid attention to them. However, when I grew up, I started despising/hating music now, since the music in later years isn't as good as it used to be. I also started to know some songs' lyrics, in which I find them completely terrible. I dont enjoy loud music, especially when it comes to rap/rock/pop music. Mainstream music is also something I really hate, so I don't have a favorite music genre either. Older music is okay, but music in general is honestly crap and trash just like politics.


----------



## Pippo

Sky_Nova_20 said:


> 1. Possibly Fi.
> 2. Ne or Ni.
> 3. Te/Fi.
> 4. Te/Fi
> 5. Se.
> 
> INTJ, I guess.
> 
> 1. I've never really cared about how I really wear ever since I was a kid. Clothing was never really my thing and I only tend to wear the same clothing every week, because it's not much of a big deal to me. I also tend to remember the clothing I used to wear when I was a lot younger, but they became a lot smaller and smaller, so I had to give it someone else. I also really dislike wearing formal/trendy clothing, so I only wear the clothing I always wore or that resemble to my younger clothing. I still even have a pair of jeans that lasted 5-6 years ago, but I don't really wear them as often anymore.
> 
> 2. One of the things that I've never really liked to talk about are relationships and politics. I don't know why, but they just don't appeal to me whatsoever. I'm also not good at talking about them, so whenever someone talks about it, I tend to either say a short word or just avoid the conversation or even just mumble. I also seem them as practical and boring. You know what else? I think they're relatively stupid topics and people take them way too seriously, to be completely fair and honest.
> 
> 3. I tend to do repetitive "tasks" at home, such as laying down on my bed all day. I only go downstairs if someone in my family calls me for something and tells me do to do something. I get really lazy doing this, since I can come off as extremely unenergetic and tiresome in certain situations. When I run fast, I get tired, when I carry something very heavy, I get tired and hurt and barely can carry that thing at all. It's just aggravating to me. I only prefer tasks that I actually prefer doing, such as doing math problems, read a book, throw my own garbage from my room, play cards/practice tricks, or play a game. No loudness whatsoever.
> 
> 4. I like reviewing stuff, as long as they're not boring or tedious. I used to review stuff on other forums I used to go in, because I like giving my own opinions. I used to do them very short, since I wasn't experienced enough, then I started to do them longer and longer, then I took a break from them for a while now. People only tend to review newer stuff, but I review a mix of old and new, although I don't review stuff as much as other people. Reviewing can be rather fun, but at the same time though, it can be actually boring or tedious.
> 
> 5. As a kid, I enjoyed music and I tend to remember the sounds more than the lyrics, because I thought they would have a meaning. I knew the lyrics were in English, but never really paid attention to them. However, when I grew up, I started despising/hating music now, since the music in later years isn't as good as it used to be. I also started to know some songs' lyrics, in which I find them completely terrible. I dont enjoy loud music, especially when it comes to rap/rock/pop music. Mainstream music is also something I really hate, so I don't have a favorite music genre either. Older music is okay, but music in general is honestly crap and trash just like politics.


1. Lower Si
2. Ne-Si
3. Ti + lower Si
4. Ti/Fi
5. Si

INXP, leaning towards INTP.

I. I enjoy falling into obsessions over fandoms, video games, book series, or anything like that. I'll often enter into those sorts of things and think, "I'll just get my feet wet and then leave", but I end up falling very hard into an obsessive period. It'll even throw off my emotions and confuse me for a bit, but I still enjoy the experience nonetheless.

II. I also enjoy sharing experiences with other people. I've always fantasized about reading a book with just one other person, or playing a single game with them. When I was younger, I was completely content with watching my brother play games as opposed to playing them with him or alone.

III. Music is almost always playing in my mind or on my phone. I never fail to occupy my mind with at least some song or repeating tune.

IV. I'm very prone to spoonerisms or similar speech problems. "I would like some Apple Cheese and Cottage Sauce." (Intended statement was 'I would like some Apple Sauce and Cottage Cheese.')

V. I don't like physical contact or hugs. I especially despise when people touch my chest. Not sure why.

Sorry for the short answers. Mind is running short at the moment.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> 1. Lower Si
> 2. Ne-Si
> 3. Ti + lower Si
> 4. Ti/Fi
> 5. Si
> 
> INXP, leaning towards INTP.
> 
> I. I enjoy falling into obsessions over fandoms, video games, book series, or anything like that. I'll often enter into those sorts of things and think, "I'll just get my feet wet and then leave", but I end up falling very hard into an obsessive period. It'll even throw off my emotions and confuse me for a bit, but I still enjoy the experience nonetheless.
> 
> II. I also enjoy sharing experiences with other people. I've always fantasized about reading a book with just one other person, or playing a single game with them. When I was younger, I was completely content with watching my brother play games as opposed to playing them with him or alone.
> 
> III. Music is almost always playing in my mind or on my phone. I never fail to occupy my mind with at least some song or repeating tune.
> 
> IV. I'm very prone to spoonerisms or similar speech problems. "I would like some Apple Cheese and Cottage Sauce." (Intended statement was 'I would like some Apple Sauce and Cottage Cheese.')
> 
> V. I don't like physical contact or hugs. I especially despise when people touch my chest. Not sure why.
> 
> Sorry for the short answers. Mind is running short at the moment.


I I'm not sure of, could be perceived multiple ways. My interpretation is Si as it's loyalty to a group of things. Si people I have noticed tend to have loyalty to brands, locations, organizations, cultures, fandoms, artists, etc. etc.
II I'm also not sure of. 
III is definitely Si
IV sounds like lack of Se -- head is somewhere else, not present. Also, the formal way you state those things comes across Si. 
V sounds like lack of Fe. So whatever type stack this is either have Fe in the inferior or not present at all. 

Judging from this questionnaire and my interpretations of your answers, I conclude ISTJ. Si-dominance is overwhelmingly present, and lack of Fe suggests ISFJ is not an option. ISTJ is the logical conclusion. 

1. I love studying archetypes. One of the most interesting parts of a video game for me is learning the character classes, what they do, what their strengths and weaknesses are. I enjoy various personality theories as well -- getting a sense for patterns of people and what the strengths and weaknesses of each type are. Sometimes I get stuck in asking myself which class I was "meant to" be naturally, but end up going with the one that speaks out to me most from the options that meet my minimum requirements. It's fun because I like playing with different team and group compositions and seeing what will succeed where. 

2. I've always seen myself as borderline NF and rejecting of SJ. I don't like to admit it but I am a romantic at heart and I think about innate purposes / potentials in myself and others. I think different people are suited for different things and placing someone into an environment they are not meant for is just not right. They'll be miserable and their results will suffer too. Rejecting of SJ in the sense that I have night terrors of religious cults killing otherwise innocent people out of tradition. This extends by metaphor into my day to day life. 

3. No matter how successful I am it's never enough and I always want more. I get criticized by people close to me that I have a hard time being happy with things as they are, I always have a need to improve improve improve. 

4. I take a lot of risks on decisions based on some 6th sense of what feels right or that it might work out. There may be some base-level logical reasoning behind it but the data is not always available and I'll often put gathering data aside for making a decision now. It's a balance between believing that sometimes you got to take opportunistic action on things otherwise you won't accomplish as much and just not having the patience to sit and get all the info. 

5. I can get really excited about ideas or new projects but half the time I just want to put it on someone else's plate to execute on, I don't want to sit through the gory details. It's the projects that are personally important, that are critical to a greater vision, and that nobody else can execute on as well as me that I take on myself.


----------



## Crowbo

1.Ni
2.Ni+Fi
3.Te+Ni
4.Ni+Se
5.Te+Ni
ENTJ fo sho @Temizzle

I- I enjoy acquiring new skills, and I learn them quickly. Because I want to learn and get good at things so fast, I hate learning anything in a process that is slow, repetitive, and involves lots of rote memorization and rules. Because of this, the beginner stage is often the most tedious for me because it's usually a slow tutorial slog. I'ts also the reason why I've yet to attempt to get my drivers licence, and why I'm so critical of the public school system.

II- Often in films and video games I imagine characters doing all sorts of unexpected stuff that they would never do. For instance; "Wouldn't it be interesting if Mario murdered Peach?" "Wouldn't it be funny if Harry Potter just said Fuck y'all! I'm the master of death! and just spontaneously killed all his friends with the elder wand after the battle of Hogwarts?"

III- Generally, I believe life will continue to improve the longer I live, and that I have a sense of future destiny that is greater than most people I know.

IV- It's hard for me to resist speaking without spitting out, analogies, one-liners, sarcastic remarks, and innuendos often.

V- I tend to look down on people that jump on the bandwagon of anything that's popular and mainstream just because it's mainstream so I'm relatively anti normie.


----------



## Reila

1. Ti
2. Some strange incarnation of Ne perhaps
3. I wonder
4. From what I heard, that doesn't seem off the mark for an ENTP
5. I would guess Fe, but definitely not in a high position.

Not that there were any doubts, but ENTP.

—————

1. I sometimes wonder if I am not switching personas randomly on this website. I have posted "five facts" about myself enough times here, getting very different impressions. Looking back at the posts, it is not surprising, it seems like I was playing roles in some of them. I don't know if it is truly the case or if it is another manifestation of the sense of disconnect I mention below. Perhaps that is why it is so difficult for others to settle on an opinion on what type I am.

2. Following on Merri's second point, (day) dreaming about things can cause physical reactions on me, like shivering or the "sparkle". For me, it concerns different topics, though... Like, prepare yourself for weirdness, leaving this body behind as I don't think it fits me as well as I should, and I find it... restraining? It is not like I want to be a ghost, lol, but listen, I always felt a disconnected between my mind and body, as if I am in the wrong body or something. I know this will sound like nonsense to some, but that is alright.

3. This is kinda linked to point #2. I sometimes have... strange dreams. Sometimes very nostalgic, as if they are memories, but memories that haven't happened; Not in this life, anyways. Or perhaps they haven't happened in any life at all and they are just very creative projections of my subconscious. At any rate, they are so very real, to the point I get physically affected by the dreams after waking up. It is usually sadness because I left my own self-made reality. It gets weirder, though, as the "memories" sometimes can come when I am awake, which is really... strange and difficult to explain. I have wondered if it could be some mental disorder of sorts. 

4. I am usually very cheap. I don't like "wasting money". Most of the money I spent is with very practical matters... Yet, sometimes, I find myself randomly buying useless things, like I did last night. I credited a few dozen dollars on my League of Legends account because I couldn't resist buying the new Poppy skin. I tend to feel bad afterwards, like "I could have used that money for something far more useful".

5. Although I enjoy my time alone, by myself (and my dog, usually, but she never bothers me), I very often crave for socializing. Not lots of it, but a bit every now and then wouldn't hurt. Being lonely gets really tiring after some time.


----------



## Temizzle

Strike me as INFP from this questionnaire, although much of it is vague. The dreaming and flopping strikes me as Ne kinda. The splurging on things you want strikes me as distinctly feeler -- Fi in particular. 

1. I am very in tune with nature and animals. I enjoy physical forms of art in solitary form, almost as if it is my life purpose. Interpretive dance, finger painting in the mountains, and meditative yoga. It helps me not think about anything and be present in the moment while expressing myself. 

2. I never go out and don't like people very much. I keep to myself and hate working with others. I prefer the company of animals as they are not judgmental and always accept you for who you are. 

3. I am very very sensitive to criticism. On some days I just cry because the world seems so harsh. I wish everybody could just get along. It makes me very sad.

4. I don't like to plan ahead because you never know what will happen tomorrow. I prefer to live moment to moment like every day is my last. 

5. I hate organization and rules. I hate the patriarchy. People trying to tell you how to live and what is right from wrong -- I mean buzz off bucko!!!

@Crowbo @Athena_ @Merriweather


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> 1. I sometimes wonder if I am not switching personas randomly on this website. I have posted "five facts" about myself enough times here, getting very different impressions. Looking back at the posts, it is not surprising, it seems like I was playing roles in some of them. I don't know if it is truly the case or if it is another manifestation of the sense of disconnect I mention below. Perhaps that is why it is so difficult for others to settle on an opinion on what type I am.




Sounds kind of like Fi, to me, I wouldn't view this as a bad thing, just that you're multifaceted, not some cardboard cut-out persona or anything.
I only suggest Fi here, as everyone seems to correlate Fi to a sense of identity - perhaps this seeming shift in identity, could be linked to Ne in some fashion (exploring the possibilities within your own identity through Ne?)



> 2. Following on Merri's second point, (day) dreaming about things can cause physical reactions on me, like shivering or the "sparkle". For me, it concerns different topics, though... Like, prepare yourself for weirdness, leaving this body behind as I don't think it fits me as well as I should, and I find it... restraining? It is not like I want to be a ghost, lol, but listen, I always felt a disconnected between my mind and body, as if I am in the wrong body or something. I know this will sound like nonsense to some, but that is alright.


Disconnection between mind and body sounds like something I read about inferior Se, tbh.
I wouldn't have a clue though. It's stereotypical but this kind of.. 'alien' trait is totally an INFP thing.



> 3. This is kinda linked to point #2. I sometimes have... strange dreams. Sometimes very nostalgic, as if they are memories, but memories that haven't happened; Not in this life, anyways. Or perhaps they haven't happened in any life at all and they are just very creative projections of my subconscious. At any rate, they are so very real, to the point I get physically affected by the dreams after waking up. It is usually sadness because I left my own self-made reality. It gets weirder, though, as the "memories" sometimes can come when I am awake, which is really... strange and difficult to explain. I have wondered if it could be some mental disorder of sorts.


I experience the same thing. Wouldn't have a clue what it is.
Active imagination is generally an "N" thing, I don't buy into this - but, who knows.



> 4. I am usually very cheap. I don't like "wasting money". Most of the money I spent is with very practical matters... Yet, sometimes, I find myself randomly buying useless things, like I did last night. I credited a few dozen dollars on my League of Legends account because I couldn't resist buying the new Poppy skin. I tend to feel bad afterwards, like "I could have used that money for something far more useful".


Yeah, same here - I believe this *can* be attributed to a couple of functions:

Ti making shitty logical decisions. Fi doing whatever the _fuck_ it wants.
Se being impulsive and caving in to something nice and shiny. Ne being impulsive and caving in to the idea of something nice and shiny.

I can't narrow it down, as I think it could be any of those functions, in any position, resulting in that kind of behaviour.
I totally did the same thing. But it was like, over $1000 over the course of 2 years or so, iirc. Still. Dafuqqq.



> 5. Although I enjoy my time alone, by myself (and my dog, usually, but she never bothers me), I very often crave for socializing. Not lots of it, but a bit every now and then wouldn't hurt. Being lonely gets really tiring after some time.


Typically this would be attributed to Extraversion, and I'd agree to some extent - but, how often does this happen?
How long can you go without really needing any kind of socialising?
Why do you need the socialising?

From this, I can't really narrow down on a type - I'd hazard a total stab and suggest Fi from 1, and Fi-Ne from 4, as well as the alien INFP thing I mentioned.
But I could be way off.

**skip me**


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

Skip? Okay...

1. I can be very confused when it comes to many things, which makes really sound myself stupid in certain situations. While I try to listen to stuff in a lot of detail, I tend to misunderstand plenty of things and end up being confused and relatively stupid afterwards. I tried to improve on this single issue, but it's kinda difficult and I literally don't know why. I also have somehow bad listening skills, because I don't really pay attention to what's happening. It's frustrating and my mom and sister keep complaining me about that and always ask me what did they actually said before and I have to think before I answer the right answer.

2. I remembered when a lot of kids told me that I wasn't good at sports. I was always the weak kid when it comes to them, because I never really practiced them before. Back when I was in elementary/middle school, whenever I had a ball in my feet (we played soccer, because it was a fan favorite to everyone), people always told me to either shoot a score or tell me "leave it to me, don't kick it". They knew I sucked at sports and always tell me to either leave or be a goalkeeper. I acted stupid towards them and barely did anything. I was never really good with controlling my body, when it came to sports. My mom told me to do basketball, because I am tall, but I can't do it.

3. When it comes to typing, I always come off as very descriptive and detail-oriented and I've been questioning about why I'm doing this. Maybe it depends on the topic? I guess so, since when something's very easy to talk about on the Internet, I try ro answer it very easily. I'm also extremely fast at typing, since I've practiced a lot on the computer, ever since I had my very first computer at the age of 10 (a very old Compaq). However, when it comes to real life, I come off as much less descriptive and have a harder time to answer the question, because I don't really how to start answering someone's question. The question may sound like something I was actually familiar with, but I couldn't respond in the way I supposed/wanted to.

4. I hate when people make jokes. Most of them can come off as either unappealing, bland, or stupid. Since I'm usually extremely silent towards others, I've never got the chance to make jokes and when I make one, it comes off as bland. My jokes may come out of nowhere, but they're still dry and bland. I have nothing against that and it's not a reason why I hate jokes. There are plenty of jokes that are very unfunny and unamusing in the first place, especially when it comes to late night talk shows or try not to laugh videos. They're not interesting to me and they lack an extremely large amount of quality that requires for a specific joke. A joke is supposed to be funny, but it turns out not to be funny.

5. Just like one of the users said here, I don't like physical contact, touching or hugging either. I don't even like kissing. All of these make me genuinely feel uncomfortable. Since I've never liked these ever since I was a kid, I always tried to avoid doing so. In fact, I never really done it before towards people in my age. I get really confused and terrified at the same time, when students kissed/hugged with each other back when I was in high school. I never talked to people, so I didn't do that. I also hated hugging many of my guests when I was a lot younger. I felt terrified and they always told me "come here and hug me" and I'm like "oh, no", but they forced me to do so. I wanted to type this before, but I forgot.


----------



## Reila

> Sounds kind of like Fi, to me, I wouldn't view this as a bad thing, just that you're multifaceted, not some cardboard cut-out persona or anything.
> I only suggest Fi here, as everyone seems to correlate Fi to a sense of identity - perhaps this seeming shift in identity, could be linked to Ne in some fashion (exploring the possibilities within your own identity through Ne?)


I don't know. I wonder if this could have anything to do with not being able to express my "true self" (cues Persona 4 battle theme) for a long time in my life, so I had to wear masks instead. It is not entirely bad, for sure, as it helps me writing characters easier, as I can put in their "masks", so to speak. It is frustrating sometimes, though.



> Disconnection between mind and body sounds like something I read about inferior Se, tbh.
> I wouldn't have a clue though. It's stereotypical but this kind of.. 'alien' trait is totally an INFP thing.


Yeah... I wonder what is about INFPs that make them "off" or "alien", as you put. In theory, anyways.



> I experience the same thing. Wouldn't have a clue what it is.
> Active imagination is generally an "N" thing, I don't buy into this - but, who knows.


I think it is a disservice to "S" users to say it is a "N" thing only, as usual with the "SJs aren't imaginative" stereotype, although to be fair what I described in that post hasn't done me any favors yet.



> Yeah, same here - I believe this *can* be attributed to a couple of functions:
> 
> Ti making shitty logical decisions. Fi doing whatever the fuck it wants.
> Se being impulsive and caving in to something nice and shiny. Ne being impulsive and caving in to the idea of something nice and shiny.
> 
> I can't narrow it down, as I think it could be any of those functions, in any position, resulting in that kind of behaviour.
> *I totally did the same thing. But it was like, over $1000 over the course of 2 years or so, iirc. Still. Dafuqqq.*


Fi-dom confirmed 



> Typically this would be attributed to Extraversion, and I'd agree to some extent - but, how often does this happen?
> How long can you go without really needing any kind of socialising?
> Why do you need the socialising?


I would be really surprised if I were an extrovert. It is not like I feel energized by socializing, I just feel lonely if I stay too long without it. By long I mean a few days. I could go on longer periods of time without craving for socializing when was younger, I think it is important to say.

I had a few good friends until not so long ago and we just grew apart and I think that is getting to me. I need more friends, maybe a boy/girlfriend, too. I don't know, life just seems empty right now. I just draw, study, write, play, sleep. Nothing else.
@Turi


Anyways, the poster below should work on Sky Nova's post above mine.


----------



## Pippo

Sky_Nova_20 said:


> Skip? Okay...
> 
> 1. I can be very confused when it comes to many things, which makes really sound myself stupid in certain situations. While I try to listen to stuff in a lot of detail, I tend to misunderstand plenty of things and end up being confused and relatively stupid afterwards. I tried to improve on this single issue, but it's kinda difficult and I literally don't know why. I also have somehow bad listening skills, because I don't really pay attention to what's happening. It's frustrating and my mom and sister keep complaining me about that and always ask me what did they actually said before and I have to think before I answer the right answer.
> 
> 2. I remembered when a lot of kids told me that I wasn't good at sports. I was always the weak kid when it comes to them, because I never really practiced them before. Back when I was in elementary/middle school, whenever I had a ball in my feet (we played soccer, because it was a fan favorite to everyone), people always told me to either shoot a score or tell me "leave it to me, don't kick it". They knew I sucked at sports and always tell me to either leave or be a goalkeeper. I acted stupid towards them and barely did anything. I was never really good with controlling my body, when it came to sports. My mom told me to do basketball, because I am tall, but I can't do it.
> 
> 3. When it comes to typing, I always come off as very descriptive and detail-oriented and I've been questioning about why I'm doing this. Maybe it depends on the topic? I guess so, since when something's very easy to talk about on the Internet, I try ro answer it very easily. I'm also extremely fast at typing, since I've practiced a lot on the computer, ever since I had my very first computer at the age of 10 (a very old Compaq). However, when it comes to real life, I come off as much less descriptive and have a harder time to answer the question, because I don't really how to start answering someone's question. The question may sound like something I was actually familiar with, but I couldn't respond in the way I supposed/wanted to.
> 
> 4. I hate when people make jokes. Most of them can come off as either unappealing, bland, or stupid. Since I'm usually extremely silent towards others, I've never got the chance to make jokes and when I make one, it comes off as bland. My jokes may come out of nowhere, but they're still dry and bland. I have nothing against that and it's not a reason why I hate jokes. There are plenty of jokes that are very unfunny and unamusing in the first place, especially when it comes to late night talk shows or try not to laugh videos. They're not interesting to me and they lack an extremely large amount of quality that requires for a specific joke. A joke is supposed to be funny, but it turns out not to be funny.
> 
> 5. Just like one of the users said here, I don't like physical contact, touching or hugging either. I don't even like kissing. All of these make me genuinely feel uncomfortable. Since I've never liked these ever since I was a kid, I always tried to avoid doing so. In fact, I never really done it before towards people in my age. I get really confused and terrified at the same time, when students kissed/hugged with each other back when I was in high school. I never talked to people, so I didn't do that. I also hated hugging many of my guests when I was a lot younger. I felt terrified and they always told me "come here and hug me" and I'm like "oh, no", but they forced me to do so. I wanted to type this before, but I forgot.


1. Classic Ne-Si problem
2. inf. Se or lower Si
3. Probable higher Ti (it doesn't indicate the function itself but many Ti-doms experience this, though I do as well)
4. Ti-Ne
5. I'll steal the lion's answer and say inf. Fe or lower Fi.

INTP seems clear now.

I. When I play songs in my head, they have a tendency to bleed into other songs accidentally, and I'll often start to forget the song entirely when this happens.

II. My mind seems to act...against me.(?) If I imagine a glass of chocolate milk, my mind will knock it over. It will continue to knock over the glass unless I attempt to knock the glass over, and then it will try to keep the glass still. I can work around this easily, but it's interesting.

III. My obsessions move on within at least a month. I may fall in love with Machiavelli for a week, but then I'll have moved on to Aurelian. 5 weeks of loving a book series and then I'll have moved on.

IV. My father said that I'm a very cautious person, but I've noticed recently I've been becoming increasingly impulsive. I can deal with the consequences easily, but I get an urge to do [XYZ] even if it's not the most logical or safe option, and I'll give in.

V. My political views fluctuate. Some months it's Left-Centrism, others it's hard-line (European) conservative.


----------



## Temizzle

1. I am very in tune with nature and animals. I enjoy physical forms of art in solitary form, almost as if it is my life purpose. Interpretive dance, finger painting in the mountains, and meditative yoga. It helps me not think about anything and be present in the moment while expressing myself.

2. I never go out and don't like people very much. I keep to myself and hate working with others. I prefer the company of animals as they are not judgmental and always accept you for who you are.

3. I am very very sensitive to criticism. On some days I just cry because the world seems so harsh. I wish everybody could just get along. It makes me very sad.

4. I don't like to plan ahead because you never know what will happen tomorrow. I prefer to live moment to moment like every day is my last.

5. I hate organization and rules. I hate the patriarchy. People trying to tell you how to live and what is right from wrong -- I mean buzz off bucko!!!


----------



## Jeffrei

Merriweather said:


> 1. Classic Ne-Si problem
> 2. inf. Se or lower Si
> 3. Probable higher Ti (it doesn't indicate the function itself but many Ti-doms experience this, though I do as well)
> 4. Ti-Ne
> 5. I'll steal the lion's answer and say inf. Fe or lower Fi.
> 
> 
> INTP seems clear now.
> 
> 
> I. When I play songs in my head, they have a tendency to bleed into other songs accidentally, and I'll often start to forget the song entirely when this happens.
> 
> 
> II. My mind seems to act...against me.(?) If I imagine a glass of chocolate milk, my mind will knock it over. It will continue to knock over the glass unless I attempt to knock the glass over, and then it will try to keep the glass still. I can work around this easily, but it's interesting.
> 
> 
> III. My obsessions move on within at least a month. I may fall in love with Machiavelli for a week, but then I'll have moved on to Aurelian. 5 weeks of loving a book series and then I'll have moved on.
> 
> 
> IV. My father said that I'm a very cautious person, but I've noticed recently I've been becoming increasingly impulsive. I can deal with the consequences easily, but I get an urge to do [XYZ] even if it's not the most logical or safe option, and I'll give in.
> 
> 
> V. My political views fluctuate. Some months it's Left-Centrism, others it's hard-line (European) conservative.



1. That can rule out Si


2. Huh... I’ve never heard of this before. Ima have to research that later.


3. Suggests a perceiver preference.


4. Also suggests perceiver but also sensing preferences as well.


5. Interesting...


These bits of information seem to have some strong perceiver tones. They give a sort of feeling of uncertainty and indecisiveness (which isn’t inherently a bad thing if that’s the way you are). I did pick up on a little bit of introversion, but also a little hint that you may be starting to utilize Se (extroverted sensing) which is your inferior function (the last in your functional stack). Were you under stress when you wrote these? Under stress you tend to function as your opposite type.... which would be ESFP. Twould be something to consider. 




Temizzle said:


> 1. I am very in tune with nature and animals. I enjoy physical forms of art in solitary form, almost as if it is my life purpose. Interpretive dance, finger painting in the mountains, and meditative yoga. It helps me not think about anything and be present in the moment while expressing myself.
> 
> 2. I never go out and don't like people very much. I keep to myself and hate working with others. I prefer the company of animals as they are not judgmental and always accept you for who you are.
> 
> 3. I am very very sensitive to criticism. On some days I just cry because the world seems so harsh. I wish everybody could just get along. It makes me very sad.
> 
> 4. I don't like to plan ahead because you never know what will happen tomorrow. I prefer to live moment to moment like every day is my last.
> 
> 5. I hate organization and rules. I hate the patriarchy. People trying to tell you how to live and what is right from wrong -- I mean buzz off bucko!!!


Just a quick note for you, Temizzle. The idea of the thread is you type the person above you and then you post your five. That way we ensure that everyone gets typed. Just a note for next time. No harm done. 

1. Sounds kind of ISFP, but I don’t want to guess just yet. We still have 4 more after all.

2. There is the I. Also... still sounds kind of ISFP.

3. Yeah, I get ya.... on a side note, there is the F.

4. And there is the P.

5. There is the P again. Also some hints of F.

So yeah, all of these sound pretty ISFP. Possibly type 6 for enneagram, but that’s a whole different form of typology.



As for mine...

1. Im beginning to think that I’m too friendly for my own good. I have more friends than I am comfortable with and as a result get an overwhelming number of people texting me at once.... well... don’t laugh but that number is 4.... but still! That’s 3 too many. If they took turns that would be one thing, but I digress.

2. On the same token, I have to remind myself that I actually like my friends when I’m with them individually. When I’m not with them though... Meh. I just don’t like getting texts about wanting to meet up and stuff. I mean, I meet with half of them at least once a week. Well... actually... that might be overestimating... but you get the idea.

3. I’m very much into asking the questions “why” and “how” (not necessarily verbally). Asking these questions leads to me figuring out some pretty interesting things about people and random stuff.

4. Really strange thing, one second I could be really sure of my footing (or be “graceful” as a friend called it) and the next second I’ve dropped my keys, tripped while bending over to pick them up, and lose any ability to maintain any sort of balance.

5. I’m pretty happy that I got to type two people instead of just one. I like the mental challenge of typing people.


----------



## Belzy

INFJ


@*Jeffrei* reminds me so much of a certain INFJ, and I just feel like I am reading the thoughts of an INFJ.



1 I eat my sadness away with chocolate cookies
2 I regret almost all my mistakes, especially social related makes me feel very insecure and regretful
3 I appreciate a lot receiving messages and attention, but I naturally struggle initiating first contact
4 I wish for so many things, and everything that makes me happy, I tend to avoid and postpone them
5 I am barely able to get myself moving into action when at home, where I feel generally depressed


----------



## Libra Sun

Isfp
---


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

xxxx ^^

1. When dining in restaurants, I never read the menu until the waiter asks if I'm ready to order. I haven't a clue why I do this, despite having spent 10 minutes staring at the menu beforehand. Luckily I tend to be the last to order.

2. I was given a new kitten last night. She is a few weeks old, and I intend to name her Ahri. The persons who gave her to me are family members I haven't seen for a long, long time, and will stay 2 nights ... The first day I spent dedicated to playing with the kitten, so they were forced to watch TV and cook my dinner. I'm a fabulous host.

3. I would write 5 as asked, but I don't want to -- I forgot I still have guests in the other room.


----------



## Temizzle

INFP sounds about right. 

1. I have the rest of my life planned out into my old age. I know all the steps and all I’ve got to do now is execute. And it’s not just a linear plan, there are contingencies for all possible responses from the world. 

2. Most people are foolish. They are too quick to execute or too disorganized, lazy, scattered. They don’t see the world as clearly as I do to understand what is important and to see the steps of how to achieve it. 

3. Loud parties and catastrophic social settings are pointless and excessive. There is no utility in partaking, it’s a waste of time, a distraction from what’s important, and a collection of individuals who are anxious and depressed about their less than par lives so they compensate for it with those shenanigans. 

4. I may have the rest of my life planned out but I’m also working on charting the future course for humankind as a species. We are entering the age of compounded intelligence with AI and robotics and there will be rapid changes in the next years. I look to be a trailblazer. 

5. I spend most of my time in my laboratory with my books studying , charting , and planning


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> INFP sounds about right.
> 
> 1. I have the rest of my life planned out into my old age. I know all the steps and all I’ve got to do now is execute. And it’s not just a linear plan, there are contingencies for all possible responses from the world.
> 
> 2. Most people are foolish. They are too quick to execute or too disorganized, lazy, scattered. They don’t see the world as clearly as I do to understand what is important and to see the steps of how to achieve it.
> 
> 3. Loud parties and catastrophic social settings are pointless and excessive. There is no utility in partaking, it’s a waste of time, a distraction from what’s important, and a collection of individuals who are anxious and depressed about their less than par lives so they compensate for it with those shenanigans.
> 
> 4. I may have the rest of my life planned out but I’m also working on charting the future course for humankind as a species. We are entering the age of compounded intelligence with AI and robotics and there will be rapid changes in the next years. I look to be a trailblazer.
> 
> 5. I spend most of my time in my laboratory with my books studying , charting , and planning


1 - Te, Si.
2 - Te
3 - Fi
4 - Te
5 - Introvert. What kinds of books?

xSTJ.

--

1 - My intelligence allows me to wing everything and succeed.

2 - I've always gotta be #1.

3 - My favourite times are being on my own, and I get things done when left alone. I don't like doing chores etc when family is around. I don't actually like doing anything if people are around, full-stop.

4 - Most people bore me to the point I get impatient and in my head am just thinking "shut uuuppppppp".

5 - People always want to cut me down, or hope I trip up in some fashion. LOL.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> 1 - Te, Si.
> 2 - Te
> 3 - Fi
> 4 - Te
> 5 - Introvert. What kinds of books?
> 
> xSTJ.
> 
> --
> 
> 1 - My intelligence allows me to wing everything and succeed.
> 
> 2 - I've always gotta be #1.
> 
> 3 - My favourite times are being on my own, and I get things done when left alone. I don't like doing chores etc when family is around. I don't actually like doing anything if people are around, full-stop.
> 
> 4 - Most people bore me to the point I get impatient and in my head am just thinking "shut uuuppppppp".
> 
> 5 - People always want to cut me down, or hope I trip up in some fashion. LOL.


1. Ti
2. Se/Te
3. Ti
4. Inf. Fe?
5. Maybe Se?

ISTP



I. I sometimes have trouble pulling myself away from doing things such as biting my nails or laying in bed. I'll usually try to power through it directly or agree with my body to something like, "We'll pull away in 30 seconds." Sometimes, it doesn't work, and I'm in my bed for an hour more than I'd like. It causes me anxiety and stress when this happens, and recently it's been getting the best of me.

II. At any given point in time, if I'm not speaking, I typically have some sort of oral stimulation. Biting my nails, having a drink, eating a carton of chips, anything small like that is something I almost crave for. A packet of gum, mints, or small pieces of chocolate are nice, too. I tend to get disappointed if my drink runs out, and I will immediately seek more. Other times, however, I may forget completely about something I was dying to get because my attention was elsewhere. Skipping lunch has been a problem for me.

III. I've noticed I have an almost uncanny ability to make enemies out of people. Whether it be with word choice, tone, my personal confidence, or otherwise, I seem to not get along with many people. This has led some of my relationships to deteriorate and break off, starting since I was very young. It's usually not intentional, but I still consider it one of my greatest weaknesses.

IV. A massive problem I've had when dealing with self-analysis in typology is the ability to change my view of myself. I usually come back to the same result over time, but it seems so apparent I'm an INTP one day, and then ENTJ another day, but it all comes back to INTJ. I've tried to remain as objective as possible, but entertaining the possibility of different types has been a problem for me.

V. I have always enjoyed reading about the "Great Man" side of history. In fact, a large portion of my knowledge on the events of history comes from reading the biographies of various men. It could be accurately described as tracing the edges of what happened or gaining certain chunks from the different perspectives of these men. In some cases, I've looked up to these "great men" of history and attempted to temper my character based upon certain traits that I find admirable. But I do recognize that many traits will conflict, such as how it's difficult to be both charismatic and stoic.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> 1 - Te, Si.
> 2 - Te
> 3 - Fi
> 4 - Te
> 5 - Introvert. What kinds of books?
> 
> xSTJ.


Sorry but this is a retarded analysis. 
1 is very debatably and loosely Si, can also be seen as Ni. It's only solidly Te. 
2 has got clear Ni
3 is... not even remotely Fi. That's inferior Se paired with Ni and Te
4 is Te paired with Ni ... clearly
5 is introvert paired with Te

INTJ should have been your conclusion. You're a fool

@Merriweather
1 I get the sense is Fi -- I find this symptom in Te/Fi axis users but I don't really have a logical reason for it. I do the same.
2 is just a habit, hard to type, some kind of S. Seen this in both Si and Se
3 first of all I don't think is true lol. But second of all, the way you describe it doesn't seem like it's conscious -- seems like an unintended side-effect of your non-toxic behavior which suggests to me T preference, but that's already obvious for you.
4 strikes me as Ne -- entertaining multiple possibilities, leaving it open-ended, not wanted a solid conclusion. 
5 sounds like a combination of Fi + Si. Personally valuing certain things in others and wanted to embody those in yourself. And Si in looking to others as role models.

xSTJ


for myself...
1. I'm great at managing time schedules, segmenting tasks, making sequential plans for myself and others. Plans that will work to achieve the goal, that are efficient. Less great at following through. 

2. I'm good at talking my way into or out of things. I've been told I'm a solid speaker and can represent people's interests well including my own.

3. I usually have a good sense for the way a product should come out and have really high standards for it. I can get really perfectionistic about it and get on others' cases for not meeting standards or over-working to meet those standards. Usually I have to concede some standards for the sake of timely release, which I do. Minimum Viable Product.

4. If I could, I'd devote all my leisure time to watching game of thrones, playing competitive video games, spending time with my SO, and eating tons of food. 

5. I go hard in the gym. None of that pussy shit. I resent the posers and clowns that come in and do half assed half-range repetitive lifeless motions. You only get what you put in and I think your work ethic shines through how hard you go in the gym. /rant


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Sorry but this is a retarded analysis.
> 1 is very debatably and loosely Si
> 2 has got clear Ni
> 3 is... not even remotely Fi. That's inferior Se paired with Ni and Te
> 4 is Te paired with Ni ... clearly
> 5 is introvert paired with Te
> 
> INTJ should have been your conclusion. You're a fool


pls dont fight papa


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Sorry but this is a retarded analysis.
> 1 is very debatably and loosely Si
> 2 has got clear Ni
> 3 is... not even remotely Fi. That's inferior Se paired with Ni and Te
> 4 is Te paired with Ni ... clearly
> 5 is introvert paired with Te
> 
> INTJ should have been your conclusion. You're a fool


Absolutely not, and I note you resort to insults when you're unable to pull the wool over someones eyes - essentially when you're caught out in an attempt to manipulate results.
Interesting.

Combine this, with whatever you were hoping to achieve in this post, and a pattern begins to emerge:
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...w-they-actually-real-life-4.html#post39830882


The way in which you respond to these situations is quite telling, I believe you're likely an xSFP type (xSTJ was based on the 5 things you _wrote_ - not you, per say).


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Absolutely not, and I note you resort to insults when you're unable to pull the wool over someones eyes - essentially when you're caught out in an attempt to manipulate results.
> Interesting.
> 
> Combine this, with whatever you were hoping to achieve in this post, and a pattern begins to emerge:
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...w-they-actually-real-life-4.html#post39830882
> 
> 
> The way in which you respond to these situations is quite telling, I believe you're likely an xSFP type (xSTJ was based on the 5 things you _wrote_ - not you, per say).


Actually I just "pulled the wool" over your eyes. The "insult" was just an added observation. 
You, on the other hand, do exactly what you just described. I can and will give you specific quotes if requested. 

I would *love* to hear in _detail_ your thought process on this. Please do elaborate. This should be good.

*PS* Yes, my last 2 write 5 things were me deliberately painting an ISFP and an INTJ respectively, not talking about myself.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Actually I just "pulled the wool" over your eyes. The "insult" was just an added observation.
> You, on the other hand, do exactly what you just described. I can and will give you specific quotes if requested.
> 
> I would *love* to hear in _detail_ your thought process on this. Please do elaborate. This should be good.
> 
> *PS* Yes, my last 2 write 5 things were me deliberately painting an ISFP and an INTJ respectively, not talking about myself.


How exactly did you pull the wool over anyones eyes?


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> How exactly did you pull the wool over anyones eyes?


You've been called out for an explanation. You gonna back it or you gonna hide behind misdirecting one-liners?

Let me jog your memory incase your ADD has derailed you:


> I would love to hear in detail your thought process on this. Please do elaborate.


In reference to:


> Combine this, with whatever you were hoping to achieve in this post, and a pattern begins to emerge:
> How MBTI Types Are Portrayed Online Vs. How They Actually Are In Real Life
> 
> 
> The way in which you respond to these situations is quite telling, I believe you're likely an xSFP type


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> You've been called out for an explanation. You gonna back it or you gonna hide behind misdirecting one-liners?


Step by step.
Your first line was that you think you've pulled the wool over my eyes - I'd like to know in what way, precisely, do you feel that this has occurred.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Step by step.
> Your first line was that you think you've pulled the wool over my eyes - I'd like to know in what way, precisely, do you feel that this has occurred.


No steps. You've made a claim because you've allegedly got reasons for your claim. 

Let me hear the reasons you currently stand upon and how you connect them in your head.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> No steps. You've made a claim because you've allegedly got reasons for your claim.
> 
> Let me hear the reasons you currently stand upon and how you connect them in your head.


I'd rather keep them to myself.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> I'd rather keep them to myself.


Yea. Because they’ve got no chance of standing up. Shy away then softy 

Keep your left-field theories and accusations to yourself as well while you’re at it.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Yea. Because they’ve got no chance of standing up. Shy away then softy
> 
> Keep your left-field theories and accusations to yourself as well while you’re at it.


They're actually very solid, and comprised of numerous sources - not a 'vibe' or a 'hunch'.
I'd rather not go dropping truth bombs on everyone, though, for some reason people get defensive whenever they're 'accused' of not being an N type.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> They're actually very solid, and comprised of numerous sources - not a 'vibe' or a 'hunch'.
> I'd rather not go dropping truth bombs on everyone, though, for some reason people get defensive whenever they're 'accused' of not being an N type.


All talk no walk. If you’ve got a compelling argument I’m more than willing to listen. If you don’t however which I’ll presume is the case then you won’t share it, which will also be the case.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> All talk no walk. If you’ve got a compelling argument I’m more than willing to listen. If you don’t however which I’ll presume is the case then you won’t share it, which will also be the case.


No, I do, but I don't feel moved to share it with you.


----------



## Reila

Back on topic:

1. I wouldn't mind having a very rich boyfriend. Someone who loves and cares about me matters the most, but money helps. What a beautiful start to this post, am I right?

2. Sometimes I wonder if my dog isn't my guardian angel (or something of sorts). She came to my life when I was the most suicidal I have ever been, having attempted suicide twice and planning a more effective method. Then she came to my life and I haven't actually attempted suicide since then, because I don't want to leave her behind.

3. I struggle a lot with choosing favorites. I can see the appeal in a lot of things and it is hard for me to pinpoint what fits me the most. I have very few set favorite things, like color (black), drink (black coffee) and maybe film (The 80s The Fly remake, perhaps). Stuff like music, games... It is just so hard to choose one or two... or five.

4. I wish I could write happy and cheerful stories and characters, but everything I write quickly takes a turn to something darker and bizarre, which is partially why I write horror/dark fantasy fiction instead of... happy little things.

5. Sometimes the fanbase of something can ruin it for me. It is not a case of dislike something because it became popular. Rather, the stupidity of some fanbases are hard to tolerate, in particular when the something is heavy on social aspects. Ex: The Souls series. I really like it, but I considered cutting ties with it because the fanbase is one of the worst in gaming.


----------



## Pippo

Reila said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> 1. I wouldn't mind having a very rich boyfriend. Someone who loves and cares about me matters the most, but money helps. What a beautiful start to this post, am I right?
> 
> 2. Sometimes I wonder if my dog isn't my guardian angel (or something of sorts). She came to my life when I was the most suicidal I have ever been, having attempted suicide twice and planning a more effective method. Then she came to my life and I haven't actually attempted suicide since then, because I don't want to leave her behind.
> 
> 3. I struggle a lot with choosing favorites. I can see the appeal in a lot of things and it is hard for me to pinpoint what fits me the most. I have very few set favorite things, like color (black), drink (black coffee) and maybe film (The 80s The Fly remake, perhaps). Stuff like music, games... It is just so hard to choose one or two... or five.
> 
> 4. I wish I could write happy and cheerful stories and characters, but everything I write quickly takes a turn to something darker and bizarre, which is partially why I write horror/dark fantasy fiction instead of... happy little things.
> 
> 5. Sometimes the fanbase of something can ruin it for me. It is not a case of dislike something because it became popular. Rather, the stupidity of some fanbases are hard to tolerate, in particular when the something is heavy on social aspects. Ex: The Souls series. I really like it, but I considered cutting ties with it because the fanbase is one of the worst in gaming.


Glad to see you've switched back to your original name.

1. Some use of Te.
2. Fi-Ne at work.
3. Ne problem.
4. Fi, maybe with a dose of Si
5. Fi-Si

Pretty strong on INFP.

I. I've always performed well in school, and I impressed both my friends and professors, but I always resented modern education. Being able to study topics of my choice at my own pace is a dream to me, and I'd willingly trade my occupation and large portions of money to engage in a free-study, and this is why I've dedicated a large amount of my free-time to reading, for example, history.

II. When comfortable within a group I've been with for a while, I am much louder than usual, even charismatic. However, when venturing out into new groups, I'm more reserved. This will often lead to conflicting views of the way I am within different groups. An ideal situation for me might be conversation with one or two people with light jazz music playing in a low-noise environment with slight chatter.

III. Most of my logic when dealing in debates leans towards deductive. I'll typically adopt a premise provided and argue it out to see the conclusion and results of it to either disprove another's argument or form one of my own. Though, it's not uncommon that I will reject the premises and substitute them with my own to show them my logic.

IV. I've found recently topics such as anime, manga, and visual novels have been appealing. Chasing after that light-hearted feeling that may be described as love is intoxicating. I've personally never felt romantic love for another person, real or otherwise, but I still love seeking out the feeling. That's why sometimes I'll change my avatar to cuter things or fall in love with certain games and even dip my foot in the fandom.

V. Writing about topics of interest is incredibly easy for me. In many cases, I've been so passionate about a topic that my handwriting is messy (more than it usually is, which is very) and I'll have to drop my pen because my hand is aching. If you ask me to write a 10-page paper about my ideal government, I'll have a page within 10 minutes. I personally love writing, though because my hand-writing is so messy, I'll often prefer to type out my work if it's for someone else.


----------



## Clockheart

Merriweather said:


> Glad to see you've switched back to your original name.
> 
> 1. Some use of Te.
> 2. Fi-Ne at work.
> 3. Ne problem.
> 4. Fi, maybe with a dose of Si
> 5. Fi-Si
> 
> Pretty strong on INFP.
> 
> I. I've always performed well in school, and I impressed both my friends and professors, but I always resented modern education. Being able to study topics of my choice at my own pace is a dream to me, and I'd willingly trade my occupation and large portions of money to engage in a free-study, and this is why I've dedicated a large amount of my free-time to reading, for example, history.
> 
> II. When comfortable within a group I've been with for a while, I am much louder than usual, even charismatic. However, when venturing out into new groups, I'm more reserved. This will often lead to conflicting views of the way I am within different groups. An ideal situation for me might be conversation with one or two people with light jazz music playing in a low-noise environment with slight chatter.
> 
> III. Most of my logic when dealing in debates leans towards deductive. I'll typically adopt a premise provided and argue it out to see the conclusion and results of it to either disprove another's argument or form one of my own. Though, it's not uncommon that I will reject the premises and substitute them with my own to show them my logic.
> 
> IV. I've found recently topics such as anime, manga, and visual novels have been appealing. Chasing after that light-hearted feeling that may be described as love is intoxicating. I've personally never felt romantic love for another person, real or otherwise, but I still love seeking out the feeling. That's why sometimes I'll change my avatar to cuter things or fall in love with certain games and even dip my foot in the fandom.
> 
> V. Writing about topics of interest is incredibly easy for me. In many cases, I've been so passionate about a topic that my handwriting is messy (more than it usually is, which is very) and I'll have to drop my pen because my hand is aching. If you ask me to write a 10-page paper about my ideal government, I'll have a page within 10 minutes. I personally love writing, though because my hand-writing is so messy, I'll often prefer to type out my work if it's for someone else.


1. Seems Ti
2. I
3. Ti
4. relatable
5. very Ti + Ne

I'd say INTP.

1. 'I think I've thought myself to death' is the perfect quote to describe my usual state. I tend to mull over things so much that I start feeling sick, I need to forcefully stop myself from brainstorming to stay sane.

2. I get easily frustrated when I don't understand something, I hate feeling stupid.

3. For some reason I tend to think that everyone around me is an enemy by default.

4. I'm not really good at defending my point of view, I'd rather just go without saying anything.

5. Childish behaviour disturbs me.


----------



## Pippo

Reila said:


> 1. Although you say you relate to both functions, that doesn't really indicate any particular function.
> 2. Doesn't really mean much in regards of your MBTI type.
> 3. "Knowing for certain" isn't something I would expect an INTP to say, to be honest. I have noticed that INTPs tend to leave things open as they want to be able to change their views easily if new evidence shows up. So lots of "probably", "possibly", "somewhat", "maybe" in INTP sayings. Of course, that doesn't mean it is impossible for an INTP to say such thing.
> 4. Doesn't really indicate any function. If you said that you only like metal and nothing else, then that would be different.
> 5. The variety in interests could be Ne.
> 
> Hard to say but I am not confident on you being INTP. What do I know, though?
> 
> ————————
> 
> 1. I definitely enjoy what I am working with (writing, drawing, game design), but the way I got here wasn't because it was my passion; After not being able to find a passion for me for years, I thought it wouldn't be a bad idea to put all of the knowledge I have in fiction and stories to use, only after that I realized that I actually really like this and I wouldn't trade this work for any other — Well, aside from being a musician, but I am not young enough to follow that path anymore.
> 
> 2. My writing is overly detailed, structured, if not careful it can end up heavy on verbosity. I have to tell myself that often less is more and saying less is often necessary, in particular for a audiovisual medium which is what I work with.
> 
> 3. Expanding on point 3, I have extremely organized folders for each of my projects. For example, the folder for the project I currently work in has sub-folders for assets and inspirational content. The assets folder has sub-folders for cast designs, cast sprites, world, areas, artworks, box art, title screen, etc. The main folder has numerous documents, each for a particular aspect of the project (ex: the world, story/lore, cast, combat and mechanics, visual design, sound design, boss data, etc). If I don't sort everything out and put them into their own places, I get lost in my own project, which heavily affects my productiveness.
> 
> 4. When overly stressed, I am very aggressive. When younger, I sometimes found myself being physically violent towards others and myself. In my lowest point I was borderline animalistic, impossible to reason with. Fortunately I never really hurt anyone (other than myself) and the worse scenario didn't last for more than one or two hours, but it was an experience that is hard to forget.
> 
> 5. No point five this time. Can't think of anything else.


Thanks for biting the bullet for us, Reila. Woke up to see this combined with the fact that I'd been jumpscared

1. Fi-Si
2. Ne-Si problem (INTPs struggle with this in particular)
3. Developed Si to deal with bad habits
4. Inf. Te/Se
5. Relatable

I. History was something I suddenly picked up one day and stook with it. I don't know why, but as soon as I studied independently from the education system, my interest in it skyrocketed.

II. I'm sometimes prone to amounts of wishful thinking when dealing with cases of "Did this happen or not?" shrouded in mystery. Of course, otherwise I'll be as realistic as I can be, but for some reason it's those kinds of stories that interest me.

III. I've always proposed working with a system than entirely against it to achieve favorable results unless opportunities present themselves.

IV. I'm prone to staying up late at night reading about almost anything that's piqued my interest. That's what I'm doing in between writing this, actually. It's 4 AM here.

V. I've always valued diplomacy, but more as a means to an end rather than an end in and of itself. Kindness is important, but only to the kind. Diplomacy allows you to get your point across without immediately making enemies of people.


----------



## Crowbo

Reila said:


> 1. Although you say you relate to both functions, that doesn't really indicate any particular function.
> 2. Doesn't really mean much in regards of your MBTI type.
> 3. "Knowing for certain" isn't something I would expect an INTP to say, to be honest. I have noticed that INTPs tend to leave things open as they want to be able to change their views easily if new evidence shows up. So lots of "probably", "possibly", "somewhat", "maybe" in INTP sayings. Of course, that doesn't mean it is impossible for an INTP to say such thing.
> 4. Doesn't really indicate any function. If you said that you only like metal and nothing else, then that would be different.
> 5. The variety in interests could be Ne.
> 
> Hard to say but I am not confident on you being INTP. What do I know, though?
> 
> ————————
> 
> 1. I definitely enjoy what I am working with (writing, drawing, game design), but the way I got here wasn't because it was my passion; After not being able to find a passion for me for years, I thought it wouldn't be a bad idea to put all of the knowledge I have in fiction and stories to use, only after that I realized that I actually really like this and I wouldn't trade this work for any other — Well, aside from being a musician, but I am not young enough to follow that path anymore.
> 
> 2. My writing is overly detailed, structured, if not careful it can end up heavy on verbosity. I have to tell myself that often less is more and saying less is often necessary, in particular for a audiovisual medium which is what I work with.
> 
> 3. Expanding on point 3, I have extremely organized folders for each of my projects. For example, the folder for the project I currently work in has sub-folders for assets and inspirational content. The assets folder has sub-folders for cast designs, cast sprites, world, areas, artworks, box art, title screen, etc. The main folder has numerous documents, each for a particular aspect of the project (ex: the world, story/lore, cast, combat and mechanics, visual design, sound design, boss data, etc). If I don't sort everything out and put them into their own places, I get lost in my own project, which heavily affects my productiveness.
> 
> 4. When overly stressed, I am very aggressive. When younger, I sometimes found myself being physically violent towards others and myself. In my lowest point I was borderline animalistic, impossible to reason with. Fortunately I never really hurt anyone (other than myself) and the worse scenario didn't last for more than one or two hours, but it was an experience that is hard to forget.
> 
> 5. No point five this time. Can't think of anything else.


Based on this, INFX, leaning on P, cause some of this sounds like Fi/Si loops and 4 sounds like a Te grip.

I- Whenever I'm talking about something and someone asks me for a real world example, nearly all the activity and circuitry in my brain slows to a dreadful crawl, which kills the conversation for me.

II- When I first took the mbti test, I was skeptical of my results. Partially because it said I was an extrovert, and because I refused to take the test and results at face value, and desired to take all sorts of variables into account, which meant researching all the other types and analyzing their cognitive and behavior patterns to reach a consensus on my type. I'm fairly confident and sure of my type now but even so I'm still always open to the chance that I could be another type and entertain the idea often, since I see at least a little of myself in every type. Probably explains why I'm still posting in this thread.

III- I've never really preferred the side of either liberal or conservative and consider myself neutral and independent because I recognize the strengths and weaknesses of both parties, and that both parties have their own agenda and don't really give a shit about the people. Because of this, I have no loyalty or bias for any politicians.

IV- People have told me on quite a few occasions to not wish my life away.

V- I've won the "most inspirational" award on my cross country team for 3 straight years, so I can be warm and diplomatic when I want to be.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

1. Ne
2. Ne + Ti
3. Maybe Ti?
4. I don't know.
5. Fe, probably lower in stack.

ENTP

1. As a kid, I used to enjoy traditions such as holiday traditions, because it bring good memories to me and during holidays I've always enjoyed watching TV show/cartoon marathons during various holidays, plus I used to stay with my family at home and guests were coming. As I grew up, I can't really find the holiday enjoyment anywhere anymore. I don't like celebrating holidays. They're pointless. I don't like celebrating my birthday either, which is also something I've enjoyed. I mean what's the point of celebrating your birthday, really? I can't really find any meaning there. All I see is people hanging around with each other in the living room and it's not even fun at all. I also hate going out somewhere or meeting guests at my house. It's just pointless and all I have to do is go upstairs in my room.

2. I can come off as very pessimistic and cynical, especially when I see opinions tha I disagree with or I see people's stupidity all day long. Or people's blantant annoyingness. As a kid though, I came off as a little more optimistic and enjoyed having fun and play around the house or outside the house with the neighbors. I don't live with them anymore, but if I do, I won't ever meet them again. I moved through a lot of places and I've experienced bad things. This is why I hate changing places every time plus I really hate enjoying new experiences, because they don't bring me anything special or enjoyable. 

3. I can be very unhealthy when I'm at stress. I believe I actually have a disorder, but I can't be really sure about that. When something's going on badly or something pisses me off, I can be extremely angry and arrogant and a crybaby towards others and people will believe I'm not really that person they used to know. As a kid, I was also very goofy/funny, organized, clean, happy and very nice towards others and today it's the complete opposite (lazy, messy room, unemotional, tiresome, serious/cynical). When people annoyed me when I was younger, I started to cry in an extremely unhealthy way, making me a huge crybaby and people believed I acted like a female. Now, I call people by names, yell at them, make conflicts, and get angry/swear at them, although I don't always do that, except when people annoy me or when I lose a game.

4. I rarely ever laugh, but if I do, it can come off as extremely obnoxious, because I don't really laugh a lot. It happens when I'm seeing something that's worthy laughing, but most things don't come off as laughable. I also tend to smile in occasions that isn't worthy smiling at all. I tend to smile when someone gets into trouble for something they did and I think it's kinda hilarious. I don't know why, but I tend to either smile or laugh when that happens. I also smile at myself, when something pops off inside my head everytime. I think something that pops out inside my head can be 100x funnier than something I see on TV/Internet. It can be any nonsense or stupidity inside my head, not other people's stupidity.

5. I'm not a risk taker at all I'm never usually fond of risk taking, because I'm never ready to do stuff like that, especially when it comes to dangerous stuff. If I see something dangerous, I tend to avoid and stay away from it. I need to make sure if anything's okay at first, so I can move into action. However, this rarely ever happens, since I'm not good with experiencing something that others have experienced before. Whenever I'm in a group and they tell me to do something difficult or something I've never done before, I always tell them that I can't do it, so they have to do it for me. A few weeks later, they tell me to do it and I'm still not ready for it.


----------



## Pippo

Sky_Nova_20 said:


> 1. Ne
> 2. Ne + Ti
> 3. Maybe Ti?
> 4. I don't know.
> 5. Fe, probably lower in stack.
> 
> ENTP
> 
> 1. As a kid, I used to enjoy traditions such as holiday traditions, because it bring good memories to me and during holidays I've always enjoyed watching TV show/cartoon marathons during various holidays, plus I used to stay with my family at home and guests were coming. As I grew up, I can't really find the holiday enjoyment anywhere anymore. I don't like celebrating holidays. They're pointless. I don't like celebrating my birthday either, which is also something I've enjoyed. I mean what's the point of celebrating your birthday, really? I can't really find any meaning there. All I see is people hanging around with each other in the living room and it's not even fun at all. I also hate going out somewhere or meeting guests at my house. It's just pointless and all I have to do is go upstairs in my room.
> 
> 2. I can come off as very pessimistic and cynical, especially when I see opinions tha I disagree with or I see people's stupidity all day long. Or people's blantant annoyingness. As a kid though, I came off as a little more optimistic and enjoyed having fun and play around the house or outside the house with the neighbors. I don't live with them anymore, but if I do, I won't ever meet them again. I moved through a lot of places and I've experienced bad things. This is why I hate changing places every time plus I really hate enjoying new experiences, because they don't bring me anything special or enjoyable.
> 
> 3. I can be very unhealthy when I'm at stress. I believe I actually have a disorder, but I can't be really sure about that. When something's going on badly or something pisses me off, I can be extremely angry and arrogant and a crybaby towards others and people will believe I'm not really that person they used to know. As a kid, I was also very goofy/funny, organized, clean, happy and very nice towards others and today it's the complete opposite (lazy, messy room, unemotional, tiresome, serious/cynical). When people annoyed me when I was younger, I started to cry in an extremely unhealthy way, making me a huge crybaby and people believed I acted like a female. Now, I call people by names, yell at them, make conflicts, and get angry/swear at them, although I don't always do that, except when people annoy me or when I lose a game.
> 
> 4. I rarely ever laugh, but if I do, it can come off as extremely obnoxious, because I don't really laugh a lot. It happens when I'm seeing something that's worthy laughing, but most things don't come off as laughable. I also tend to smile in occasions that isn't worthy smiling at all. I tend to smile when someone gets into trouble for something they did and I think it's kinda hilarious. I don't know why, but I tend to either smile or laugh when that happens. I also smile at myself, when something pops off inside my head everytime. I think something that pops out inside my head can be 100x funnier than something I see on TV/Internet. It can be any nonsense or stupidity inside my head, not other people's stupidity.
> 
> 5. I'm not a risk taker at all I'm never usually fond of risk taking, because I'm never ready to do stuff like that, especially when it comes to dangerous stuff. If I see something dangerous, I tend to avoid and stay away from it. I need to make sure if anything's okay at first, so I can move into action. However, this rarely ever happens, since I'm not good with experiencing something that others have experienced before. Whenever I'm in a group and they tell me to do something difficult or something I've never done before, I always tell them that I can't do it, so they have to do it for me. A few weeks later, they tell me to do it and I'm still not ready for it.


1. Lower, but not inferior Si
2. Ti-Fe
3. inf Fe
4. inf Fe
5. Si and not Se

INTP

I. History was something I suddenly picked up one day and stook with it. I don't know why, but as soon as I studied independently from the education system, my interest in it skyrocketed.

II. I'm sometimes prone to amounts of wishful thinking when dealing with cases of "Did this happen or not?" shrouded in mystery. Of course, otherwise I'll be as realistic as I can be, but for some reason it's those kinds of stories that interest me.

III. I've always proposed working with a system than entirely against it to achieve favorable results unless opportunities present themselves.

IV. I'm prone to staying up late at night reading about almost anything that's piqued my interest. That's what I'm doing in between writing this, actually. It's 4 AM here. (Or what was taking place when I originally wrote this.)

V. I've always valued diplomacy, but more as a means to an end rather than an end in and of itself. Kindness is important, but only to the kind. Diplomacy allows you to get your point across without immediately making enemies of people.


----------



## Xcopy

Merriweather said:


> 1. Lower, but not inferior Si
> 2. Ti-Fe
> 3. inf Fe
> 4. inf Fe
> 5. Si and not Se
> 
> INTP
> 
> I. History was something I suddenly picked up one day and stook with it. I don't know why, but as soon as I studied independently from the education system, my interest in it skyrocketed.
> 
> II. I'm sometimes prone to amounts of wishful thinking when dealing with cases of "Did this happen or not?" shrouded in mystery. Of course, otherwise I'll be as realistic as I can be, but for some reason it's those kinds of stories that interest me.
> 
> III. I've always proposed working with a system than entirely against it to achieve favorable results unless opportunities present themselves.
> 
> IV. I'm prone to staying up late at night reading about almost anything that's piqued my interest. That's what I'm doing in between writing this, actually. It's 4 AM here. (Or what was taking place when I originally wrote this.)
> 
> V. I've always valued diplomacy, but more as a means to an end rather than an end in and of itself. Kindness is important, but only to the kind. Diplomacy allows you to get your point across without immediately making enemies of people.


1. Sounds as if it could be Si, but more likely, it could be Te-Fi, enjoys being able to research through proven facts and structures, but particularly prefers independent research. 

2. Sounds more Ni-Te

3. High Te 

4. Sounds like a Ni-Dom/Ti dom thing, considering both of them tend to do this.

5. It's amusing how it sounds as if this could be Fe, but because it focuses more on using it as a tool, rather than being polite, it comes off more Te-ish to me. 

INTJ seems accurate. 

I. I have a habit of always offering to help others when I come to their house, mostly because if I don't, I feel like I am being a terrible house guest and also just because I can help and I'm around. 

II. I've made a lot of friends through fighting them and later befriending them, mostly because they were picking on someone else. They are much nicer people and far more good than they let on. Despite that, despite not appearing so, I am highly suspicious of people around me whenever I go on long walks. The first thing that throws me off, is a person's movements, and their actions and tone of voice are very important too. If the two don't align, I immediately feel something is wrong and start jumping to conclusions in my mind while remaining polite on the sociable on the surface. 

III. I feel as if I come off as a friendly loner at times to people. I'm never really rude or angry to most people, very calm and sociable. Despite this, I just have long moments where I just need to sort of run through an internal process deep within myself that I can't quite vocalize or articulate into words.

IV. On the opposite end of the spectrum, there are moments where I use sarcasm and make jokes based on puns, not to annoy people, mostly for comedic effect, because I would never really try to annoy anyone seriously, which makes it funnier for me and to them. 

V. I am always able to explain my points in a tactful manner, and I only really become disagreeable with someone if it comes more or less about their health or if I feel they are being a bit destructive towards themselves in which I am willing to argue with them about how they should take better care of themselves.


----------



## Crowbo

1. Fe
2. Fe+Ni
3. Fe+Ni
4. Fe/Ti
5. Fe

ENFJ @Xcopy

I- I spend a lot of my alone time analyzing and contemplating. My brain is always turned on, so I never stop thinking.

II- Because I process things in such an offbeat and enigmatic way, my train of thought is rather difficult for others to follow and keep up with.

III- I gotta get praise and attention or else I get bored.

IV- I've avoided drivers ed and reading an instruction booklet on driving, because both have too many details that may or may not be necessary.

V- I enjoy autonomy and hate being ordered around.


----------



## knifey

Crowbo said:


> 1. Fe
> 2. Fe+Ni
> 3. Fe+Ni
> 4. Fe/Ti
> 5. Fe
> 
> ENFJ @Xcopy
> 
> I- I spend a lot of my alone time analyzing and contemplating. My brain is always turned on, so I never stop thinking.
> 
> II- Because I process things in such an offbeat and enigmatic way, my train of thought is rather difficult for others to follow and keep up with.
> 
> III- I gotta get praise and attention or else I get bored.
> 
> IV- I've avoided drivers ed and reading an instruction booklet on driving, because both have too many details that may or may not be necessary.
> 
> V- I enjoy autonomy and hate being ordered around.


Can I type you without MBTI? Like for instance can I say, Crowbo is the type to hi-5 themselves during sex... or... inappropriate?


----------



## Crowbo

knifey said:


> Can I type you without MBTI? Like for instance can I say, Crowbo is the type to hi-5 themselves during sex... or... inappropriate?


Whatever floats your goat!


----------



## knifey

Crowbo said:


> Whatever floats your goat!


of course I was kidding and you would never hi-5 yourself, you'd insist on being hi-5'd by the other person.

when do we know if we're right or wrong in this game?


----------



## Crowbo

knifey said:


> of course I was kidding and you would never hi-5 yourself, you'd insist on being hi-5'd by the other person.
> 
> when do we know if we're right or wrong in this game?


Obviously

The game has me interested. I'll make a thread of it, maybe


----------



## Temizzle

Crowbo said:


> I- I spend a lot of my alone time analyzing and contemplating. My brain is always turned on, so I never stop thinking.
> 
> II- Because I process things in such an offbeat and enigmatic way, my train of thought is rather difficult for others to follow and keep up with.
> 
> III- I gotta get praise and attention or else I get bored.
> 
> IV- I've avoided drivers ed and reading an instruction booklet on driving, because both have too many details that may or may not be necessary.
> 
> V- I enjoy autonomy and hate being ordered around.


I - Ti + Ne 
II - Ne + Ti. Ti evident here as Ne + Te is more traceable. 
III - Fe
IV - Inferior Si 
V - Ji (Ti or Fi)

Conclusion: xNTP.

For myself:
1. If I'm sitting in one spot it's very rare that my mind is blank. There's always a storm brewing in there. I can enjoy mind-numbing activities -- tv shows / video games for this reason. Diverts and focuses my attention, find it soothing. 

2. I can easily make myself embody an emotion without actually feeling it. I can make people believe I'm excited about something, or upset about something to leverage a situation. Deep down, most of the time, I feel removed and unbiased. I just want to see what will happen out of curiosity -- or sometimes more purposefully to test a hypothesis for a purpose.

3. I like to surf across spectrums. I'll briefly explain -- I can enjoy mind-numbing activities and playing it safe with simple people, but if I get stuck there too long I feel suffocated. I'll need to counterbalance that with some elegance, some philosophizing, some adrenaline-filled adventuring. 

4. I kind of feel like deep down my primary goals in life are to experience different possibilities and ways of life that seem dope to me, and to generate enough resources to open opportunities and change perspectives for people around me. 

5. I genuinely enjoy helping others and putting smiles on people's faces. I can get really emotional with people at times, but it's a rarer occurrence.


----------



## armrunner

Oh this is so cool!  Here we go (I'm bad at this):

1. Simply xNTx
2. Lower stack Fe? Fe with lots of processing, that's for sure xD
3. Sounds like inferior Si (FeSi) combined with dom/aux Ni
4. Te combined with... Ni?
5. Fe in one of the first three spots of stack (probably 3rd, in context)

I think you're... INTJ or ENTJ  

Let's see: 
1. I'm kind of obsessed with music and dancing - I've been able to memorize several famous dance routines and am always trying to learn new ones. When I hear a song I really like (typically because of its aesthetic qualities), I tend to obsess with it from then on. I really look up to pop stars like Madonna, Britney Spears, Michael Jackson...

2. When I was younger (and still today) I was super sensitive because I was afraid that, if I was vulnerable and shared how I was feeling, I would end up being shut down or told I was "wrong", so I simply don't share much internal emotion (besides bubbliness, if I'm feeling it).

3. I used to run cross country and was one of the top runners in the state, but I decided to stop and opted for a routine that would maintain my general desired body image/fitness because I didn't agree with how my coach treated me or wanted me to train.

4. Regardless of my typing, I tend to really prefer deeper conversations with just one other person about anything (something we've both experienced, emotions, politics, whatever) although when I'm in a conversation with more than four people who can kind of read each others' minds, that's when I start to get lost and fade out.

5. I'm currently studying to become a nurse, which is very exciting to finally have a set path, although my dream job would be to be an entertainer or singer or some sort of creative profession.


----------



## Pippo

armrunner said:


> Oh this is so cool!  Here we go (I'm bad at this):
> 
> 1. Simply xNTx
> 2. Lower stack Fe? Fe with lots of processing, that's for sure xD
> 3. Sounds like inferior Si (FeSi) combined with dom/aux Ni
> 4. Te combined with... Ni?
> 5. Fe in one of the first three spots of stack (probably 3rd, in context)
> 
> I think you're... INTJ or ENTJ
> 
> Let's see:
> 1. I'm kind of obsessed with music and dancing - I've been able to memorize several famous dance routines and am always trying to learn new ones. When I hear a song I really like (typically because of its aesthetic qualities), I tend to obsess with it from then on. I really look up to pop stars like Madonna, Britney Spears, Michael Jackson...
> 
> 2. When I was younger (and still today) I was super sensitive because I was afraid that, if I was vulnerable and shared how I was feeling, I would end up being shut down or told I was "wrong", so I simply don't share much internal emotion (besides bubbliness, if I'm feeling it).
> 
> 3. I used to run cross country and was one of the top runners in the state, but I decided to stop and opted for a routine that would maintain my general desired body image/fitness because I didn't agree with how my coach treated me or wanted me to train.
> 
> 4. Regardless of my typing, I tend to really prefer deeper conversations with just one other person about anything (something we've both experienced, emotions, politics, whatever) although when I'm in a conversation with more than four people who can kind of read each others' minds, that's when I start to get lost and fade out.
> 
> 5. I'm currently studying to become a nurse, which is very exciting to finally have a set path, although my dream job would be to be an entertainer or singer or some sort of creative profession.


1. Se
2. Fi
3. Fi-Se and probably Ni
4. Fi/Ti and introversion
5. Se-Ni

My impression is ISFP.

I. When younger, I was never really someone who enjoyed family gatherings, and I was often very quiet and self-contained. However, as I've grown older, I've developed my people skills to a fair amount.

II. Despite my lack of social skills, I am a very confident speaker, and I can work with presentations and speeches very well. I'm someone to challenge the teacher and students openly with force of voice partially for entertainment (if I'm familiar with the group).

III. I enjoy luxury, but I'm still fairly comfortable in some uncomfortable situations. I forget about hunger, sleep, and thirst fairly easily, but this tends to take a toll on my system.

IV. Introducing myself to new communities causes me a little bit of nervousness, but I can usually slip and ease in simply with my presence and small jokes/comments.

V. I bite my nails pretty often to the point of it causing me pain. I've tried to substitute it with other methods like writing (very successful) and occupying my hands with drink or my phone, but I still have trouble with it.


----------



## Jeffrei

Bump


----------



## Pippo

Guess I'll type myself, then.

Let's see what I'll find upon re-inspection.



Merriweather said:


> I. When younger, I was never really someone who enjoyed family gatherings, and I was often very quiet and self-contained. However, as I've grown older, I've developed my people skills to a fair amount.
> 
> II. Despite my lack of social skills, I am a very confident speaker, and I can work with presentations and speeches very well. I'm someone to challenge the teacher and students openly with force of voice partially for entertainment (if I'm familiar with the group).
> 
> III. I enjoy luxury, but I'm still fairly comfortable in some uncomfortable situations. I forget about hunger, sleep, and thirst fairly easily, but this tends to take a toll on my system.
> 
> IV. Introducing myself to new communities causes me a little bit of nervousness, but I can usually slip and ease in simply with my presence and small jokes/comments.
> 
> V. I bite my nails pretty often to the point of it causing me pain. I've tried to substitute it with other methods like writing (very successful) and occupying my hands with drink or my phone, but I still have trouble with it.


1. Lower/No Fe and introversion
2. Te, possible extraversion
3. Lower Se
4. Likely introversion
5. Se-use

Conclusion: XNTJ, favoring INTJ.

I. I can sometimes be very impulsive, and I'm often impatient in some conversations. My brother, an INTJ, will often pause for a noticeable, but short period of time, and sometimes I'll have to check if he got the question I asked or if he was just thinking. Drilling for responses is a common habit of mine, and I typically get a negative response because of it. In activities such as gaming, sports, cards, and even cooking, I'll be inclined to gamble with my chances instead of just going by a cut and dried fashion.

II. I have a little game I play with myself regarding historical figures. I'll keep a few tabs open on my phone/computer of biographies about famous people. I'll order them using criteria that usually consists of: ability, success, charisma/charm, and achievements. I'll constantly throw in new people and remove others to make the list fairly small, and I'll continually change the order of placement throughout my day. The list is ever-changing.

III. I'm pretty tolerant to physically uncomfortable situations, though I enjoy having nice things like warm meals and cushioned beds. Physical labor and sleeping on the floor was never something that really daunted me all that much, and I've prided myself on that a little bit. Dealing with hunger, thirst, and excretion is easy for me in terms of ignoring it, but the one thing I have difficulty with is sleep, despite how much I sacrifice it for reading or watching shows.

IV. Prestige and rank are enjoyable commodities, but they aren't nearly as useful as influence itself. I'd rather be a private that controls the whole army than a commander-in-chief that's ceremonial. I'm comfortable and probably gravitate towards, in larger organizations anyway, being a powerful second-in-command or adviser. Though in small groups, I am typically left as the leader or I work by myself.

V. I have a very sharp memory for quotes that particularly affect or change me. It's not the situations or context they were said in, it's the quotes themselves that I will take to heart. I remember nothing about the events except the quotes themselves, if that's what I'm remembering anyway, and these tend to be some of the strongest and most moving memories. Often they're what people have said about me, such as I remember my brother saying, "You get annoyed easily, but you're rarely ever angry."


----------



## Rydori

I.Te + Se
II.Si/Ni
III.Te + Se
IV. Te in lower position
V.Si

IXTJ

Uno: Being ignored or friends being ignored is one thing I hate.
Dos: I believe leaders should be enthusiastic to their peers
Tres: I can be quite a troll at times, as in the playful troll. If not I tend act 'fuckboyish' around girls if I'm not in a serious state
Cuatro:I believe you can't trust every source even its the most accurate and an in depth scan by the person would be done, in where every information is read
Cinco: Charisma is one of the traits I value the most.


----------



## Pippo

Snowdori said:


> Uno: Being ignored or friends being ignored is one thing I hate.
> Dos: I believe leaders should be enthusiastic to their peers
> Tres: I can be quite a troll at times, as in the playful troll. If not I tend act 'fuckboyish' around girls if I'm not in a serious state
> Cuatro:I believe you can't trust every source even its the most accurate and an in depth scan by the person would be done, in where every information is read
> Cinco: Charisma is one of the traits I value the most.


1. Fe
2. Se
3. Fe-Se
4. Everyone thinks this.
5. Fe

ENFJ

I. Rarely do I feel any strong emotion, though I'm often enthusiastic. I sometimes enjoy this state, and I'll typically avoid emotional material simply because experiencing strong emotions makes me very uncomfortable, even if I enjoy the experience overall. I've genuinely considered ASPD being the cause of this, but I reconsidered upon noticing strong reactions to unethical behavior and my opposition to Machiavellian principles.

II. I'm a little bit of a morning person. I certainly don't wake up bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, but I get up without complaints and get to cleaning myself up and on the computer fairly shortly upon waking up. I dislike the "slowed" effect that's left on my body after waking up, and I especially hate when I am sometimes unable to keep my eyes open for 5 seconds. To remedy this, I'll take walks or rush up and down the stairs a few times.

III. I seem to have an uncharacteristic optimism about poor situations like finding lost keys or getting on a plane in time. I'm not sure why it's there, but I always expect to find what I'm seeking and end up with success. Typically it's correct, but I noticed it's in stark contrast, usually, to the people around me, even if the chances seem slim.

IV. Envisioning situations where I would use violence against, for example, an intruder in my home is a common pastime of mine. On occasion, I'll begin enact these plans if I hear something out of the ordinary in the house and begin to walk towards the knives, even if I realistically know that there shouldn't be someone in the house.

V. It causes me noticeable rage when I am forced to follow someone's orders without at least knowing _why_ I'm following them. Often enough I'll be able to fill in the gaps with that sort of thing, but I never liked being under someone's command as a mere pawn. This kind of rage is not just the "I'm annoyed", it's the "I will slam my fists down on the table and start yelling" sort of rage that puts me in that "no-nonsense" attitude.


----------



## nep2une

Merriweather said:


> 1. Fe
> 2. Se
> 3. Fe-Se
> 4. Everyone thinks this.
> 5. Fe
> 
> ENFJ
> 
> I. Rarely do I feel any strong emotion, though I'm often enthusiastic. I sometimes enjoy this state, and I'll typically avoid emotional material simply because experiencing strong emotions makes me very uncomfortable, even if I enjoy the experience overall. I've genuinely considered ASPD being the cause of this, but I reconsidered upon noticing strong reactions to unethical behavior and my opposition to Machiavellian principles.
> 
> II. I'm a little bit of a morning person. I certainly don't wake up bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, but I get up without complaints and get to cleaning myself up and on the computer fairly shortly upon waking up. I dislike the "slowed" effect that's left on my body after waking up, and I especially hate when I am sometimes unable to keep my eyes open for 5 seconds. To remedy this, I'll take walks or rush up and down the stairs a few times.
> 
> III. I seem to have an uncharacteristic optimism about poor situations like finding lost keys or getting on a plane in time. I'm not sure why it's there, but I always expect to find what I'm seeking and end up with success. Typically it's correct, but I noticed it's in stark contrast, usually, to the people around me, even if the chances seem slim.
> 
> IV. Envisioning situations where I would use violence against, for example, an intruder in my home is a common pastime of mine. On occasion, I'll begin enact these plans if I hear something out of the ordinary in the house and begin to walk towards the knives, even if I realistically know that there shouldn't be someone in the house.
> 
> V. It causes me noticeable rage when I am forced to follow someone's orders without at least knowing _why_ I'm following them. Often enough I'll be able to fill in the gaps with that sort of thing, but I never liked being under someone's command as a mere pawn. This kind of rage is not just the "I'm annoyed", it's the "I will slam my fists down on the table and start yelling" sort of rage that puts me in that "no-nonsense" attitude.


I. "I reconsidered upon noticing strong reactions to unethical behavior and my opposition to Machiavellian principles."

V. Like to know why you're following someone's orders... I feel like this and I. are connected. 

IxTJ? 

--

1. I remember a few years ago someone once told me I have "great communication skills for someone who never leaves the house". One of my other friends agreed with them.

2. I'm better at pointing out flaws in a person's behavior than I am in their argument. 

3. There are people who are able to pick up certain things about someone's body language like their eyebrow did this, or their hands did that, or their eyes went here, or their eyes went there and that means [x]... I'm not one of those people. I can say something like "They're acting overly friendly in a way that seems put-on and not genuine, so I think they're a deceptive person" but noticing visually what's going on with their body escapes me. Or at least I'm not noticing it in a conscious way like people like that do. This probably also has something to do with why I don't seem to follow action scenes very well. 

4. I don't care about the natural world, science was my worst subject in school, I'm bad with statistics, sourcing things, remembering facts... I'm probably not that great at forming a logical argument, either. I'm likely to just throw the evidence in someone's face like,"Here! Interpret this! See what I see!" or link them to an article. Which is probably why I couldn't be a teacher. Anyway, it's like my brain just isn't suited for these things. Fitting a square peg into a circular hole.

5. I went to see the new Star Wars film with a friend and before we saw the movie they said something to me like, "The beauty is, it can mean something different to everyone." Internally I thought to myself... _No..._ I prefer knowing what the writer and director and cast and everyone involved with the story meant for it to mean.


----------



## Turi

@neptune_faced

I - ExFx.
II - Maybe lower T, but I don't know.
III - F, N or S, can't tell.
IV - I think I just experienced deja vu, or you've posted this before? Sounds F, maybe N.
V - Sounds ExFx.

I would say... ENFx - but can't tell - tempted to lean J because mention pointing out flaws in peoples behaviour and well my ESFJ wifes entire family are big fans of this.

--

I - I see clean through people and will call them out on any bullshit.

II - Hate liars and people who try to deceive others.

III - I need to know "why", with everything.

IV - I often feel like I'm on some other planet as far as logic goes, and everyone else to derp to 'get it'.

V - I can be incredibly observant - I'll elaborate - earlier today, I went to the botanical gardens with my family - I noticed so many things there, that weren't there last time - months ago - and I never even paid attention, never do - but I noticed a few new plants, I noticed a new maze (not fucking hard to notice, I'll give you that), I noticed some grass had been redone, I noticed some vines swirling up a tree that weren't there last time - how the hell can I notice this - and I'm sure I'm right about it all - without paying attention the first time? I can't even remember going to the botanical gardens last time, outside the fact that we *did* go there. So what gives? My memory sucks, but sometimes I straight up mystify myself when that kind of thing happens.
Sometimes other people claim things happened differently to how I say it went, though.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

1. T, could be I and S
2. T or F, leaning T
3. T
4. T and N
5. S

Hmm... based on that maybe an IxTx type. Balance between S/N. Couldn't figure out the P/J.
If I went by cognitive functions, then Ni-Se and maybe Ti-Fe (not quite sure with this part).

1. I have a very hard time connecting with people and meeting with them. If I ever try to make a conversation, I always tend to wait for the other person to start one, but I'm not too passionate enough to start one. When I was younger, I was socially awkward. I couldn't even say hi to strangers in real life whatsoever. I can't really say anything else to them (or truly don't even want to). I also hate seeing people having fun with each other. It just really aggravates me a lot, because of how loud and annoying people can be. It's hard for me to compliment them as well, and instead I tell them in a more opinionated way. I don't even know how to take care of people in thr first place. I would rather genuinely focus on something else. Because of this, people said I was a jerk/mean to them.

2. I lack assertiveness, due to my laziness, lack of planning and low levels of conscientiousness. I tend to fake assertiveness, mainly because I want to practice it, but I can't. Because of this, I never considered myself to be a leader and I don't even know what should I tell to other people to work on. I just lack confidence pretty much and it's not something I would ever continue practicing. I would rather act dumb than do something difficult and time-consuming. I don't plan stuff at all, I lack perfectionism, assertiveness, judgements, and I'm not task-oriented. Debating is also really complicated, in my opinion. I've never done it, but I know I will be bad at it. I'm extremely slow with doing things as well. Like extremely slow. Like I'm uncapable of doing anything and not being hard-working.

3. I always tend to avoid doing activities such as dancing, sports, partying, singing, cooking, cutting grass, exercising/working out, cleaning the house and driving a car. I'm actually bad with these things, because I tend to lack body movement and like I've said before, I'm not really a risktaker. I never practiced them and never will. My body lacks energy and potential to do activities like these. I also tend to avoid stuff such as alcohol, drugs, smoking, and all that dangerous stuff. Never tried them, never will ever try them. I don't want to harm myself nor fit in with anybody. There's literally no point in doing so. I've been forced to do plenty of stuff like this before, but I always say no. Also, when I eat, I don't really care about the eating. I eat and feel like nothing happened before.

4. It takes a long time for me to come up with ideas. I'm not quick with them, have a hard time dealing with ideas and I don't really want to act nonsensical, as it kinda ruins the point of something in front of me. If I ever come up with something, then nobody will ever like it, because it's not that interesting/creative, they're just plain old and reused ideas. When people come up with new ideas, I feel extremely confused and irritated, because I don't like their new ideas. I can't come up with jokes, I have a difficult time thinking outside the box and I feel dumb when I see something theoretical and metaphorical. I'm also really bad at writing poetry (I don't like poetry at all). If I predict something for once, everything will unluckily go wrong. I'm pretty bad at prediciting and coming up with conclusions.

5. Due to these disadvantages of mine, I don't know what I'm gonna do with myself or even my life. I've never really done anything with life, apart from being at school. I'm always stuck at home all day doing literally nothing at first, then go on the Internet and check the forums and lastly, walk around the house and mumble. I tend to talk to myself everyday and sometimes I ask myself what I'm actually doing. My family was always concerned about my extremely low social life and how it's affecting me as a person. It even affects my intelligence especially and probably myself in general.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'm not totally sure... but I would say INxP. I really can't tell whether you are leading with Ti or Fi. What sorts of things make you happiest? I know that you are having a rough time right now but, if you were to think of something that you've enjoyed in the past, what would that be?

1. I am very loyal to people I care about. For me, it's "one for all and all for one." I want them to know that I will be supportive of them, no matter what.

2. The arts make my life complete. I like to draw and paint and to dance and sing. I love to perform on a stage and make an audience happy. But public speaking terrifies me. It feels too scary and there are too many unknowns. If I am to perform, I want to be able to practice my routine first.

3. I love slapstick humor. Things that will make me laugh hysterically include: graphic descriptions of inedible food (just the thought cracks me up), people moving pianos badly, puns, impersonations of politicians (the more exaggerated, the better)...

4. I like to explore my environment... to walk for long distances and to look at everything, take pictures, be part of my beautiful natural world.

5. Although I don't really like to spend long periods of time alone and get drained by all of that alone time, I get equally drained by being in social situations, where there's a lot of noise and where I'm getting overwhelmed by words, words, words, and more WORDS.


----------



## Pippo

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> 1. I am very loyal to people I care about. For me, it's "one for all and all for one." I want them to know that I will be supportive of them, no matter what.
> 
> 2. The arts make my life complete. I like to draw and paint and to dance and sing. I love to perform on a stage and make an audience happy. But public speaking terrifies me. It feels too scary and there are too many unknowns. If I am to perform, I want to be able to practice my routine first.
> 
> 3. I love slapstick humor. Things that will make me laugh hysterically include: graphic descriptions of inedible food (just the thought cracks me up), people moving pianos badly, puns, impersonations of politicians (the more exaggerated, the better)...
> 
> 4. I like to explore my environment... to walk for long distances and to look at everything, take pictures, be part of my beautiful natural world.
> 
> 5. Although I don't really like to spend long periods of time alone and get drained by all of that alone time, I get equally drained by being in social situations, where there's a lot of noise and where I'm getting overwhelmed by words, words, words, and more WORDS.


1. Fi (F)
2. Fi-Se (SF)
3. Se (S)
4. Se (SP)
5. I'll cast my vote for extraversion.
Functions: ESFP
Dichotomy: ISFP

Probable ESFP overall

The question to ask yourself is do you focus on the external world (i.e. other people, events, etc.) or your internal world (your thoughts, emotions, etc.)?

I. I know that a little politeness goes a long way and manners will do you well. I don't personally care as much about the manners themselves, but I do care about how other people respond to it. Politeness eases up relationships, conversations, and difficult situations by presenting yourself in a nicer and/or more friendly way. For me, it's like a tool or padding of sorts.

II. I can get dressed in the day fairly easily, but if I have the day off, I'll just sit in my pajamas and spend the day on my computer. I enjoy being clean, taking a shower, and getting ready in the day to some degree, but if I don't need to, I won't.

III. Even though I enjoy playing games myself, I've always been content simply watching and advising the person I'm watching on how to play or the next move to take, (Note that I specifically avoid backseat gaming). Though I do eventually get bored, just watching and helping people play is just as enjoyable.

IV. I have difficulty listening with a straight face to what I deem as "absolute bullshit." It either produces a comical response from me or a very frustrated and loud one, which is the typical response. Though I don't always use it, I have a commanding presence that can be called upon when necessary. My voice may capture an audience's whole attention, and quick responses become much easier.

V. Sometimes I have knee-jerk impulses about decisions to make, even if I have knowledge of the adverse effects. For example, when I was younger, I would toy with the fireplace and mess with the sparks or blow on the fire quickly to see what happened.


----------



## Crowbo

IXTJ

I- I didn't learn how to tie my shoes until 8th grade.

II- I'm not above breaking the rules or using cheap tactics to get my way.

III- I hate being forced to make a decision on something without considering and understanding all my options. I tend to get overwhelmed by choices and don't want to settle on just one.

IV- Even if I'm sure I'm right about something I'll still ask for others opinions on the topic to see how their perspective matches with mine in order to reach a greater understanding of the topic. For instance, I showed others the results of my type and asked them what they thought about it and whether or not they agree. If someone disagrees, I tend to speculate if my own understanding or self-awareness was poor.

V- I'm highly optimistic about the future of science, technology, and medicine, and want these novel breakthroughs to come faster.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Entp

1. When looking at people, I never register obvious details (clothes, eye color...)

2. I don't really understand needy and controlling people. They seem to miss the fact that human being are responsible, and therefore accountable, for who they are and what they do. As for the first type, I don't get why would they be so dependent on someone else and maybe choose to behave according to others' standards, when eventually they will be the ones to face the consequences of their actions? They might as well make their decisions by themselves. Controlling people, on the other hand, annoy me because they think they know what's better for you and expect you to behave the way they want, without being you. 

3. I love philosophy, but I also like history, literature, languages, maths and physics. 

4. I have a huge issue with deadlines, like I almost miss them. 

5. Despite seemingly counter-evidence, I still believe there's an absolute truth.


----------



## Pippo

LetMeThinkAboutIt said:


> Entp
> 
> 1. When looking at people, I never register obvious details (clothes, eye color...)
> 
> 2. I don't really understand needy and controlling people. They seem to miss the fact that human being are responsible, and therefore accountable, for who they are and what they do. As for the first type, I don't get why would they be so dependent on someone else and maybe choose to behave according to others' standards, when eventually they will be the ones to face the consequences of their actions? They might as well make their decisions by themselves. Controlling people, on the other hand, annoy me because they think they know what's better for you and expect you to behave the way they want, without being you.
> 
> 3. I love philosophy, but I also like history, literature, languages, maths and physics.
> 
> 4. I have a huge issue with deadlines, like I almost miss them.
> 
> 5. Despite seemingly counter-evidence, I still believe there's an absolute truth.


1. Just means you probably don't use high Se or Si.
2. Inferior Fe and your confidence in human responsibility is something I'll note in my answer
3. Ne
4. Ne-Si
5. Ti

INTP. Seems almost stereotypical.

Your confidence in the average human being is both typical and atypical for the INTP. INTPs are inclined towards libertarian styles of thinking, and the emphasis on responsibility makes seems like a Ti-Fe sort of thing.

I. Though I really enjoy food and it's an enjoyable part of my life, I'm prone to forgetting to eat or drink. Even if I've wanted a drink for the past 10 minutes, if I'm occupied with something else, be it in my head or otherwise, I just...forget about it. Because of this, I'm the kind of person that loves luxury but can live without it. Given the opportunity, I'll almost always take the route of the finer things in life, but I'm not the kind of person that gets too used to it or needs it.

II. During my schooling years, I was often accused of being full of myself or overconfident. I was prone to speaking very loudly in classes I was comfortable in, and I always enjoyed a good hearty laugh. I certainly tried to impress my teachers, but I wasn't afraid to do things my own way or have my own fun in class when time allowed. Throwing a sarcastic comment or two was a habit of mine.

III. Music is also a large part of the background of my life. I enjoy listening to music, and I'm almost always listening to some kind of music piece whenever I'm given a break or downtime to blow off steam. Even as I'm typing this or as soon as I get on my computer, I open up my compilations of music I thought sounded nice (dubbed as "Volume 1", "Volume 2", etc.) and try to add some variety.

IV. Living up to my standards has been one of the biggest goals of my life. Morally, it's certainly been important, but I've noticed how it manifests itself in my life. It was very apparent when I was in school, attempting to score high on any and all tests I took while studying to get in the higher portion of my class. Failing to do so was always an incredibly devastating experience, but I tried to make the most of those experiences to teach myself good studying habits.

V. I have to look over a good portion of my writing a few times to make sure I haven't misspelled or poorly worded any ideas or sentences. Sometimes it's just that I want to get the general ideas down on paper and worry about the absolute specifics later, but I've been trying to correct that as of late.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

1. lower Se or just S in general.
2. maybe Te + Fi
3. Se
4. idk, maybe Ni and Fi?
5. umm... not sure

I would say INTJ.

1. I dont know how to swim, ride a bicycle or do many things that others in my age can do.
2. I sometimes wonder what other people think about me and if they like me or not.
3. It's pretty hard for me to try new kind of food, I always prefer eating the things I used to eat.
4. I can find humour in almost everything
5. some people find me annoying and childish.


----------



## faithhealing

@Ruri The Typer

XNFP

Have you ever considered INFP? I don't know you or anything so I could be off. I'm sure you have reason enough to type as ENFP. You're into basketball so I'd imagine you're pretty active. Which has me leaning towards E, but the childishness and being reluctant to try new things is more something I associate with INFPs. But, you said "annoying" too so it's hard to say. You're probably typed correctly. I can relate to coming across as "annoying" sometimes and the self-doubt about whether or not somebody likes you, it's not a good feeling. 

Somebody else should weigh in here too, since I'm not as informed as some others on this site about typing.

-

1. I spend a lot of time alone but in my ideal world, I'd be more comfortable being around people. I'm easily tried but I enjoy dating and big get-togethers. Just not even week.
2. I talk about myself a lot. And, about politics, 'the big questions', and about my interests.
3. I monitor how everyone is feeling in the room and I think I'm okay at reading people (but I could be wrong). I'll fire back in anger if somebody upsets me, even if they're a stranger.
4. I am not a hardworker, I have no real ambition or dreams. I'm disenfranchised with modern society. That doesn't really come across in my personality though. I wane between happy-go-lucky and being sad and reserved depending on the day. 
5. I like horror movies even though I'm pretty easily scared. I hate romance movies even though I think about romance quite a bit.


----------



## Rydori

1.Ni + Fe
2.Ni + Ti
3. Fe
4. Fe + Ti
5.Not idetified by type.

1.I don't mind social gatherings, but I do get bored after a while in where I would need to talk to new people, kind of like a rotation
2.I am good at reading people, in where I'm able to tell if sometimes if someone is bluffing and I'll know what to do next.
3.I have a very very bad habit of staring at attractive girls for a good 15 secs until they look at me, then I look suddenly away ignoring the fact that I looked at them, yes quite creepy of me 
4.Good music gets my bones and body moving
5.I love solving riddles


----------



## CultOfPersonality

faithhealing said:


> @Ruri The Typer
> 
> XNFP
> 
> Have you ever considered INFP? I don't know you or anything so I could be off. I'm sure you have reason enough to type as ENFP. You're into basketball so I'd imagine you're pretty active. Which has me leaning towards E, but the childishness and being reluctant to try new things is more something I associate with INFPs. But, you said "annoying" too so it's hard to say. You're probably typed correctly. I can relate to coming across as "annoying" sometimes and the self-doubt about whether or not somebody likes you, it's not a good feeling.
> 
> Somebody else should weigh in here too, since I'm not as informed as some others on this site about typing.
> 
> -
> 
> 1. I spend a lot of time alone but in my ideal world, I'd be more comfortable being around people. I'm easily tried but I enjoy dating and big get-togethers. Just not even week.
> 2. I talk about myself a lot. And, about politics, 'the big questions', and about my interests.
> 3. I monitor how everyone is feeling in the room and I think I'm okay at reading people (but I could be wrong). I'll fire back in anger if somebody upsets me, even if they're a stranger.
> 4. I am not a hardworker, I have no real ambition or dreams. I'm disenfranchised with modern society. That doesn't really come across in my personality though. I wane between happy-go-lucky and being sad and reserved depending on the day.
> 5. I like horror movies even though I'm pretty easily scared. I hate romance movies even though I think about romance quite a bit.



at first I was INFP, after I met some of them, I ran away.

now seriously, im probably an ENFP : I love attention, I'm super random and I also suffer from the sickness called "am I introvert or extrovert ? ". I'm always tested as INFP because the testers don't know the difference between being shy and being introvert and I think that if someone is depressed then he will most likely get INFP results.

so, In conclusion : I'm probably shy ENFP.


Rydori, you are so XNFJ <3


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> 1.I don't mind social gatherings, but I do get bored after a while in where I would need to talk to new people, kind of like a rotation
> 2.I am good at reading people, in where I'm able to tell if sometimes if someone is bluffing and I'll know what to do next.
> 3.I have a very very bad habit of staring at attractive girls for a good 15 secs until they look at me, then I look suddenly away ignoring the fact that I looked at them, yes quite creepy of me
> 4.Good music gets my bones and body moving
> 5.I love solving riddles



1 - EP
2 - F, stereotypically. I feel like this is more like S/N but would have to be in your brain to work out which it is.
3 - E
4 - S
5 - T? N?

ExfP from this.

--

I'ma just rattle off 5 characters that remind me of me:

1 - L from Deathnote
2 - Wolf from Sense8
3 - Deadpool
4 - Clay from 13 Reasons Why
5 - Jason Bourne

Bonus - basically every Leonardo DiCaprio role.


----------



## faithhealing

Ruri The Typer said:


> at first I was INFP, after I met some of them, I ran away.
> 
> now seriously, im probably an ENFP : I love attention, I'm super random and I also suffer from the sickness called "am I introvert or extrovert ? ". I'm always tested as INFP because the testers don't know the difference between being shy and being introvert and I think that if someone is depressed then he will most likely get INFP results.
> 
> so, In conclusion : I'm probably shy ENFP.
> 
> 
> Rydori, you are so XNFJ <3


Ya, I think a lot of my introverted/shy traits come from long term depression. I'm too fatigued to go out most days but it wasn't that way until I had a major depressive episode years ago. I love attention too and I am very talkative when I want to be, but I need a lot of alone time because I sleep way more than the average person (plus there's the side effects of medication). I had no real reason to doubt ENFP anyway. 
@Rydori I'll always associate you with ENFJ


----------



## Turi

Do people actually _love _attention?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Do people actually _love _attention?


If no one didn't, we wouldn't have drama queens.

@faithhealing I would say for an extrovert myself I'm quite silent :|

-skip me-


----------



## Clockheart

Turi said:


> 1 - EP
> 2 - F, stereotypically. I feel like this is more like S/N but would have to be in your brain to work out which it is.
> 3 - E
> 4 - S
> 5 - T? N?
> 
> ExfP from this.
> 
> --
> 
> I'ma just rattle off 5 characters that remind me of me:
> 
> 1 - L from Deathnote
> 2 - Wolf from Sense8
> 3 - Deadpool
> 4 - Clay from 13 Reasons Why
> 5 - Jason Bourne
> 
> Bonus - basically every Leonardo DiCaprio role.


1. INTP
2. who dat
3. ENFP
4. fuck 13reasons 
5. ISTP

okay, so basically E and I are compromised, but xNTP seems to be clear.
Actually, good idea, I'm gonna list some characters I relate to too.

1. A2 from NieR:A
2. Sayori from DDLC (I should've added her)
3. Chanel #2 form Scream Queens
4. Noora from Skam
5. Jaime from GoT


----------



## Ominously

!! OOO that's a cool idea! 

1. ISFP (a2 is waifu material)
2. ENFP
3. ahhh idk i only watched a little bit of Scream Queens... ISFJ?
4. xNFJ (i just looked this up lmao)
5. ESFP

--

i'll probably... add characters also... along with my traits. you don't have to type the characters if you want to though!

so these doods... are similar to me

1. Tsumiki Mikan from Super Danganronpa 2
2. Will Byers from Stranger Things
3. Clare from Claymore
4. Yuri from DDLC
5. Futaba Sakura from Persona 5

alright now i'll list my traits

1. during conversations with a group of friends, i usually interrupt everyone to bring up a random topic that was unrelated to the original conversation. probably because i was bored about what they talking about orr i just wanted to talk about myself lmao. (sometimes the topics have to do something with my life)

2. i overshare my feelings my online but no one (specifically, my friends) truly knows how my feelings/emotions in real life.

3. i have a tendency to judge people for things i don't want to be judged for. (i.e i don't like chocolate, but if someone else likes chocolate i'll silently judge them lmao)

4. i avoid saying mean words to others, because i would hate demean another person's value/worth.

5. i always imagine what my future might be like, such as having a nice family, a decent career, a nice place to live etc., but i never do anything in the present to make accomplishments like that more likely to happen.


----------



## Pippo

Ominously said:


> !! OOO that's a cool idea!
> 
> 1. ISFP (a2 is waifu material)
> 2. ENFP
> 3. ahhh idk i only watched a little bit of Scream Queens... ISFJ?
> 4. xNFJ (i just looked this up lmao)
> 5. ESFP
> 
> --
> 
> i'll probably... add characters also... along with my traits. you don't have to type the characters if you want to though!
> 
> so these doods... are similar to me
> 
> 1. Tsumiki Mikan from Super Danganronpa 2
> 2. Will Byers from Stranger Things
> 3. Clare from Claymore
> 4. Yuri from DDLC
> 5. Futaba Sakura from Persona 5
> 
> alright now i'll list my traits
> 
> 1. during conversations with a group of friends, i usually interrupt everyone to bring up a random topic that was unrelated to the original conversation. probably because i was bored about what they talking about orr i just wanted to talk about myself lmao. (sometimes the topics have to do something with my life)
> 
> 2. i overshare my feelings my online but no one (specifically, my friends) truly knows how my feelings/emotions in real life.
> 
> 3. i have a tendency to judge people for things i don't want to be judged for. (i.e i don't like chocolate, but if someone else likes chocolate i'll silently judge them lmao)
> 
> 4. i avoid saying mean words to others, because i would hate demean another person's value/worth.
> 
> 5. i always imagine what my future might be like, such as having a nice family, a decent career, a nice place to live etc., but i never do anything in the present to make accomplishments like that more likely to happen.


People:
INFP
INFJ
INFJ
INTJ
INTP

Traits:
1. Ne
2. Fi
3. Fi
4. Fi
5. Ne-Si

INFP, through and through.

Characters:
James Madison from Hamilton
Simcoe from Turn: Washington's Spies
Littlefinger from GoT
Enjolras from Le Miserables
Persona 3 Protagonist


I. I'm a bit of a domineering person when it comes to topics of interest, but otherwise I'm a fairly friendly or calm person. Politics, history, and ethics tend to be some of the topics I'm most passionate about, and I'm not afraid to share my views unless it's in an inappropriate situation, like a funeral.

II. I sometimes come off as intimidating or elitist, but I've been trying to comfort or console people better than I originally did. Saying "sorry" when I was forced to apologize (i.e. in school) was something I was very disinclined towards. Part of it pride, another part distaste for forcing my choice, and the final part hatred that the apology isn't genuine.

III. Writing on anything I'm interested in is fairly easy for me. I've also learned to pick up some of the smaller parts of writing, like avoiding using the same word or adjective within close line proximity. Sometimes I type or write so fast when I'm interested that my hands and wrists get sore.

IV. Though I'm fine on my own and not very comfortable in unfamiliar groups, I still find myself interacting with at least one other person in my downtime out of boredom, whether it be on this forum or in my family. I'm not at all a party kind of person, but I'd find it hard to go a month without speaking to anyone.

V. Which leads me to my next point: I talk to myself. A lot. To the point of where I've actually considered insanity or mental illness as being the cause. I didn't take that too seriously, but I still spend around 10 minutes or more in a day talking to myself in order to keep myself entertained or develop my thoughts. Taking a walk also helps with that.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

Merriweather said:


> People:
> INFP
> INFJ
> INFJ
> INTJ
> INTP
> 
> Traits:
> 1. Ne
> 2. Fi
> 3. Fi
> 4. Fi
> 5. Ne-Si
> 
> INFP, through and through.
> 
> Characters:
> James Madison from Hamilton
> Simcoe from Turn: Washington's Spies
> Littlefinger from GoT
> Enjolras from Le Miserables
> Persona 3 Protagonist
> 
> 
> I. I'm a bit of a domineering person when it comes to topics of interest, but otherwise I'm a fairly friendly or calm person. Politics, history, and ethics tend to be some of the topics I'm most passionate about, and I'm not afraid to share my views unless it's in an inappropriate situation, like a funeral.
> 
> II. I sometimes come off as intimidating or elitist, but I've been trying to comfort or console people better than I originally did. Saying "sorry" when I was forced to apologize (i.e. in school) was something I was very disinclined towards. Part of it pride, another part distaste for forcing my choice, and the final part hatred that the apology isn't genuine.
> 
> III. Writing on anything I'm interested in is fairly easy for me. I've also learned to pick up some of the smaller parts of writing, like avoiding using the same word or adjective within close line proximity. Sometimes I type or write so fast when I'm interested that my hands and wrists get sore.
> 
> IV. Though I'm fine on my own and not very comfortable in unfamiliar groups, I still find myself interacting with at least one other person in my downtime out of boredom, whether it be on this forum or in my family. I'm not at all a party kind of person, but I'd find it hard to go a month without speaking to anyone.
> 
> V. Which leads me to my next point: I talk to myself. A lot. To the point of where I've actually considered insanity or mental illness as being the cause. I didn't take that too seriously, but I still spend around 10 minutes or more in a day talking to myself in order to keep myself entertained or develop my thoughts. Taking a walk also helps with that.


I don't know any of these characters, so I can't type them. I mean, I can look them up, but I don't feel like doing it.

1. Te-Fi
2. Te-Fi, weak Fe
3. Te
4. Sounds like introversion
5. Hmm... very relatable here, but not sure what it is, to be quite honest.

Still IxTJ, but I couldn't see anything with Si/Ni here and perception functions are slightly harder to explain exactly how they are, since they're often stereotyped, especially Se and Si. I'm not really good with typing people, but I only do this, because of boredom. 

1. I give plenty of excuses whenever I make mistakes and later I become extremely unhealthy and angry/critical to everyone and even swear at them and I never realize what I'm actually doing until the end. Then everything goes back to normal for me.

2. I don't like poetry. I think it's kinda cheesy, especially when it comes to the rhyming. There's nothing really interesting about poetry either. Even as a kid, I've never really liked it. I even had a hard time reciting them. I can't find anything meaning with poetry.

3. When people get extremely at someone when they deserve it, I smile at the situation, despite not dealing with the situation. If someone yells at me, I talk back at them and make them want to shut up, as I don't want to hear their voice.

4. I used to have a large variety of interests, because I thought they were fun anf entertaining. As I started to grow up, I've lost interest in them and I can't see anything beneficial anymore. They lost the glory they used to have.

5. I don't see the point of the existence of many things in the real world. I either just find the pointless or have no prior knowledge. Maybe the latter, since I criticize stuff without knowing their meanings/definitions.


----------



## Temizzle

Sky_Nova_20 said:


> 1. I give plenty of excuses whenever I make mistakes and later I become extremely unhealthy and angry/critical to everyone and even swear at them and I never realize what I'm actually doing until the end. Then everything goes back to normal for me.
> 
> 2. I don't like poetry. I think it's kinda cheesy, especially when it comes to the rhyming. There's nothing really interesting about poetry either. Even as a kid, I've never really liked it. I even had a hard time reciting them. I can't find anything meaning with poetry.
> 
> 3. When people get extremely at someone when they deserve it, I smile at the situation, despite not dealing with the situation. If someone yells at me, I talk back at them and make them want to shut up, as I don't want to hear their voice.
> 
> 4. I used to have a large variety of interests, because I thought they were fun anf entertaining. As I started to grow up, I've lost interest in them and I can't see anything beneficial anymore. They lost the glory they used to have.
> 
> 5. I don't see the point of the existence of many things in the real world. I either just find the pointless or have no prior knowledge. Maybe the latter, since I criticize stuff without knowing their meanings/definitions.


1 sounds like Fi -- sensitivity to criticism causes you to make excuses. In times of stress you revert to unhealthy Te which is getting angry and critical at others. 

2 sounds like Se with Fi. Finding the rhyme-scheme structure confining and in-authentic. Getting frustrated with people packaging things into complexities rather than just saying what they mean outright. 

3 sounds like Fi + Se. Fi with the moral assessment of what someone deserves -- but not dealing with the situation as Fe might. Se sensitivity to yelling/voices and wanting to physically overpower the situation with your own voice. 

4 strikes me as Se. Perhaps with age you've developed more Ni and so you assess the trajectories of all your hobbies more carefully. 

5 Seems like S -- not seeing meaning behind various things. 

I'd conclude ISFP. ISFP over ESFP because I sense more Fi in your writing. 


1. Once I realize something and learn how it works, I hope that I can pass it on to someone else to finish because the topic ceases to interest me. Alternatively, I could enjoy being handed off a project and finishing / tieing all loose ends for delivery. Seeing a whole project through from start to finish really bores me -- it feels like I'm walking through steps that are already known / someone with less interest in novelty can sit through the boring implementation. 

2. I resent it when I understand something clearly and see others trying to regurgitate that topic in what's clearly a fragmented understanding. At the same time, I can't be fucked to sit down and read through the details of a topic that doesn't interest me, so I often have a fragmented understanding of things as well. 

3. I like to make plans and have things figured out ahead of time, but as the time comes closer to the event I often change course. Why? Well, either something else pops up that makes more sense to the situation or the event sounds boring as it approaches in reality: sounded better in theory. 

4. I love 1 on 1 fighting games and team battle games. I like overpowering opponents in the 1 on 1 -- assessing their fighting style and finding ways to outmaneuver / overpower them. In team battle games I like either calling the shots and focusing the team on the important places at the important times to win the game -- or I like playing for myself on the team: outmaneuvering multiple enemies and being a nuisance.

5. I derive pleasure from just observing things and people -- the more wacky or strange the better. I also take pleasure in winning, doing things well, and reaching accomplishments.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

Temizzle said:


> 1 sounds like Fi -- sensitivity to criticism causes you to make excuses. In times of stress you revert to unhealthy Te which is getting angry and critical at others.
> 
> 2 sounds like Se with Fi. Finding the rhyme-scheme structure confining and in-authentic. Getting frustrated with people packaging things into complexities rather than just saying what they mean outright.
> 
> 3 sounds like Fi + Se. Fi with the moral assessment of what someone deserves -- but not dealing with the situation as Fe might. Se sensitivity to yelling/voices and wanting to physically overpower the situation with your own voice.
> 
> 4 strikes me as Se. Perhaps with age you've developed more Ni and so you assess the trajectories of all your hobbies more carefully.
> 
> 5 Seems like S -- not seeing meaning behind various things.
> 
> I'd conclude ISFP. ISFP over ESFP because I sense more Fi in your writing.
> 
> 
> 1. Once I realize something and learn how it works, I hope that I can pass it on to someone else to finish because the topic ceases to interest me. Alternatively, I could enjoy being handed off a project and finishing / tieing all loose ends for delivery. Seeing a whole project through from start to finish really bores me -- it feels like I'm walking through steps that are already known / someone with less interest in novelty can sit through the boring implementation.
> 
> 2. I resent it when I understand something clearly and see others trying to regurgitate that topic in what's clearly a fragmented understanding. At the same time, I can't be fucked to sit down and read through the details of a topic that doesn't interest me, so I often have a fragmented understanding of things as well.
> 
> 3. I like to make plans and have things figured out ahead of time, but as the time comes closer to the event I often change course. Why? Well, either something else pops up that makes more sense to the situation or the event sounds boring as it approaches in reality: sounded better in theory.
> 
> 4. I love 1 on 1 fighting games and team battle games. I like overpowering opponents in the 1 on 1 -- assessing their fighting style and finding ways to outmaneuver / overpower them. In team battle games I like either calling the shots and focusing the team on the important places at the important times to win the game -- or I like playing for myself on the team: outmaneuvering multiple enemies and being a nuisance.
> 
> 5. I derive pleasure from just observing things and people -- the more wacky or strange the better. I also take pleasure in winning, doing things well, and reaching accomplishments.


1. Te+Ni
2. Te+Ni
3. Te
4. Ni-Se
5. Se

ENTJ seems quite fitting here.

1. Money is something I never cared about as a kid. I only had it on my pocket when I was at middle school, but that's really it. I never managed to have money on my own, but I'm perfectly fine with it. Not necessarily important in my opinion.

2. I tend to smile brightly when I'm talking sometimes and I literally don't know why this happens, to be quite honest with you. It's just really weird, since it's been happening a lot lately. I don't really tend to enjoy this. It's bugging me quite a lot. 

3. I never really liked listening to people if they want me to do something, unless it's actually necessary. I hate when they tell to do this and that and I don't like. I'm staying away from that job, since it's not going to help me in any single way.

4. When I get really avoidant and moody, I tend to either derive in the past often or think stuff in a very paranoid manner, something that's coming out of nowhere, leading me to bad consequences and unusually weird stuff inside my head.

5. I never really considered to move away from my house, since it's never been something I wanted to do. I think it's better for me to stay, since I tend to stay a lot more calm and relaxed. When I talk with people in an extremely very bad situation, I get quite confused, anxious or even paranoid.


----------



## Temizzle

Sky_Nova_20 said:


> 1. Money is something I never cared about as a kid. I only had it on my pocket when I was at middle school, but that's really it. I never managed to have money on my own, but I'm perfectly fine with it. Not necessarily important in my opinion.
> 
> 2. I tend to smile brightly when I'm talking sometimes and I literally don't know why this happens, to be quite honest with you. It's just really weird, since it's been happening a lot lately. I don't really tend to enjoy this. It's bugging me quite a lot.
> 
> 3. I never really liked listening to people if they want me to do something, unless it's actually necessary. I hate when they tell to do this and that and I don't like. I'm staying away from that job, since it's not going to help me in any single way.
> 
> 4. When I get really avoidant and moody, I tend to either derive in the past often or think stuff in a very paranoid manner, something that's coming out of nowhere, leading me to bad consequences and unusually weird stuff inside my head.
> 
> 5. I never really considered to move away from my house, since it's never been something I wanted to do. I think it's better for me to stay, since I tend to stay a lot more calm and relaxed. When I talk with people in an extremely very bad situation, I get quite confused, anxious or even paranoid.


1 seems like.... lack of Te?

2 could be Fi -- maybe you resent it when others talk to you robotically with a straight face so you do your best not to do that to others?

3 I read as Fi because even though multiple types resent being told how to do things, the way you resent the act itself rather than, for example, someone telling you to do something that doesn't make sense to you because it's illogical, comes across Fi by elimination.

4 sounds like lower-functioning intuition arising in times of stress. Could be either low Ne or Ni. 

5 strikes me as Fi in particular. I was juggling between Fi and Si when I initially read your statement, but the words "I tend to stay a lot more calm and relaxed" give me the sense you made the decision because of how staying at home makes you feel (Fi) rather than because it is what you are used to and is stable (Si). 

Based on these answers alone disregarding the previous one I would type you as xSFP. Including the previous one, ISFP. 


1. I'm good at white-lying to make things look better or revealing only portions of the truth in order to influence people's perceptions or change their minds. 

2. I have a horrendous memory for the past. To some of my friends I can name a year in the distant past and they can recall all the major things that occurred in their life that year. For myself, that would take a lot of effort of sitting down and logically piecing together what happened that year. For example, if you said 2005, I would mathematically deduce what year of school that was for me, which means what teachers I had that year, which then opens up more avenues of memories. It's not readily available to me, I have to deduce and dig. 

3. I get really depressed when I repeat the same mistakes from the past, even though I have a strong tendency to. I prefer to learn from my mistakes, adjust my life to account for them in the future, and act on it. This happens in actuality only a fraction of the time though. 

4. I've gotten into a lot of trouble by often wanting things to go exactly my way. I've learned to soften this tendency over the years, but I've made a lot of enemies, rubbed a lot of people the wrong way, and gotten kicked out of things I cared about. I try to make peace with myself by telling myself that these people and organizations just aren't for me if they can't work with me. In the back of my head though some part of me knows speaking my way too forcefully is probably the main issue and it could have been a good thing that worked if I had learned to bite my tongue a little more. 

5. I like being given time to prepare. Sometimes my process can be inefficient in that I maybe go on tangents and reinvent the wheel -- try to relearn the entire process or auxiliary elements of the problem to understand it as a whole more cohesively. Sometimes I take the extra time and sabotage it by procrastinating to the deadline, even past it. But I like being given time, I don't want to just produce some crap.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

faithhealing said:


> Ya, I think a lot of my introverted/shy traits come from long term depression. I'm too fatigued to go out most days but it wasn't that way until I had a major depressive episode years ago. I love attention too and I am very talkative when I want to be, but I need a lot of alone time because I sleep way more than the average person (plus there's the side effects of medication). I had no real reason to doubt ENFP anyway.
> @Rydori I'll always associate you with ENFJ


I also love being alone for a long time, but I always thinking about communication with other people ( even though most people probably think im emotionless ).

as for sleeping, lel, my body got used to waking up naturally without any help ( clock or something like this ) and I always wakes up in the time between 7:00am- 9:00am, and I hate sleeping for too long because I think it's a waste of time.
@Temizzle 

I would say XNTJ for sure, I can also see you as INTJ, but ENTJ seems like a perfect fit.


tbh, I didn't plan on commenting, but well:



1. I dont know how to swim, ride a bicycle or do many things that others in my age can do.
2. I sometimes wonder what other people think about me and if they like me or not.
3. It's pretty hard for me to try new kind of food, I always prefer eating the things I used to eat.
4. I can find humour in almost everything
5. some people find me annoying and childish.

I know it's the same 5 things I did before. but forgive me, im tired


----------



## Mr Castelo

Temizzle said:


> 1. I'm good at white-lying to make things look better or revealing only portions of the truth in order to influence people's perceptions or change their minds.


Okay. I think that could be either Te or Fe, I guess it depends on the circumstances. Although, manipulation of information seems more like a Te tactic to me.



> 2. I have a horrendous memory for the past. To some of my friends I can name a year in the distant past and they can recall all the major things that occurred in their life that year. For myself, that would take a lot of effort of sitting down and logically piecing together what happened that year. For example, if you said 2005, I would mathematically deduce what year of school that was for me, which means what teachers I had that year, which then opens up more avenues of memories. It's not readily available to me, I have to deduce and dig.


Sounds like low Si or a lack of Si overall, I have the same problem.



> 3. I get really depressed when I repeat the same mistakes from the past, even though I have a strong tendency to. I prefer to learn from my mistakes, adjust my life to account for them in the future, and act on it. This happens in actuality only a fraction of the time though.


Maybe low/no Si again.



> 4. I've gotten into a lot of trouble by often wanting things to go exactly my way. I've learned to soften this tendency over the years, but I've made a lot of enemies, rubbed a lot of people the wrong way, and gotten kicked out of things I cared about. I try to make peace with myself by telling myself that these people and organizations just aren't for me if they can't work with me. In the back of my head though some part of me knows speaking my way too forcefully is probably the main issue and it could have been a good thing that worked if I had learned to bite my tongue a little more.


Seems like a Te/Fi problem.



> 5. I like being given time to prepare. Sometimes my process can be inefficient in that I maybe go on tangents and reinvent the wheel -- try to relearn the entire process or auxiliary elements of the problem to understand it as a whole more cohesively. Sometimes I take the extra time and sabotage it by procrastinating to the deadline, even past it. But I like being given time, I don't want to just produce some crap.


Hmm, definitely not a Perceiver.

ENTJ seems about right, Si is their blind-spot.

Now for me:

1. I can blow things out of proportion in my mind, I overreact, but internally. For example, if I feel that someone has betrayed my trust, it makes me think that I can't trust people as a whole, and how flawed human nature is, how people are self-centered and only think about their own interests, etc. It might reach a point where I don't even think about the person anymore, and the experience of betrayal is replaced by a mere concept.

2. I can usually tell with whom I'll get along with within our first interactions, even if they're superficial. I also try to guess for how long I'll keep in contact with people and how much of my time I'll give to them.

3. Oftentimes, what I say sounds more extreme than what I really think or feel. It might be the way I word things, but it's not something that I do deliberately. It might seem like I feel strongly about something, but in actuality I couldn't care less, although there are a few exceptions to this.

4. I can easily feel overwhelmed by the world around me. There are times when I can't stand having people in the same room because their presence distract me from whatever I'm trying to focus on. I can't stand loud noise/music either.

5. I can be pretty moody sometimes, and become easily irritated by little things that people do. It's pretty easy to tell when I'm in this state because I'll look grumpy as hell. I can be rude and tell people to fuck off without realizing it, then regret my behaviour later, but I don't apologize because I'm a prideful piece of shit.


----------



## Rydori

@Ruri The Typer

1.Lack of Se
2.Fi
3.Si
4.Ne
5.Ne+Fi

ENFP

@Mr Castelo
1.Inf Se + Tert Fi
2.Ni + Fi
3.Tert Fi
4.Inf Se
5.Tert Fi

INTJ

___________________


1.I am prone to being a complete idiot at times, and when I mean idiot I mean not thinking twice about what I'm going to do sometimes, for example I'll decide to sign up for an activity and play it, without reading any of the rules or anything so I'm essentially a clueless duck when I participate.

2. I value social status a bit, I'm not willing to take a risk if it'll mean humiliation in where my peers will see me as a loser. This causes me to blend in a lot within society.

3.I like to listen to several types of music genre and like to give a try of whatever anyone suggest, so it can be Rock,Metal,Pop,Classical,etc

4. I tend to keep an optimistic vibe all the time, in where I'll only lose this vibe when I'm stressed or annoyed then I'll show my cold sarcastic side. Just don't push my buttons or optimism then I'll be alright.

5. I can usually think or what will happen in a situation. once I have that thought I find it quite hard to switch to another thought and I'll have that same thought in my head. This can be quite a nuisance if the thought is quite negative or awkward.


----------



## Crowbo

@Rydori-ENFJ

I- I rarely sincerely apologize or feel genuinely sorry for something I've done because I can logically justify anything.

II- I often struggle to recognize and be aware of my bodily needs. For instance, If someone asks me if I'm hungry I won't be sure, I often stay up all night and sleep all day, and one day, my sister noticed my ankle was swollen, and I had no idea it was until it was pointed out.

III- During my first 2 seasons of cross country, I often got lost and never wore a watch during practice. And during my educational tour of Europe, I was the first of my group to get lost.

IV- I easily forgive people who have wronged me and cant stay angry at them for very long. When I get angry in general, I tend to cool off rather quickly.

V- I don't believe gpa's and SAT scores are accurate measures of one's intelligence.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

Crowbo said:


> @Rydori-ENFJ
> 
> I- I rarely sincerely apologize or feel genuinely sorry for something I've done because I can logically justify anything.
> 
> II- I often struggle to recognize and be aware of my bodily needs. For instance, If someone asks me if I'm hungry I won't be sure, I often stay up all night and sleep all day, and one day, my sister noticed my ankle was swollen, and I had no idea it was until it was pointed out.
> 
> III- During my first 2 seasons of cross country, I often got lost and never wore a watch during practice. And during my educational tour of Europe, I was the first of my group to get lost.
> 
> IV- I easily forgive people who have wronged me and cant stay angry at them for very long. When I get angry in general, I tend to cool off rather quickly.
> 
> V- I don't believe gpa's and SAT scores are accurate measures of one's intelligence.


1. Ti-Fe; lower Fe
2. Lack of Se, lower Si
3. Ne? Lack or lower Se/Si
4. Fe
5. I believe this is not type-related. Some people believe this, but some don't.

ENTP

Skip me.


----------



## Temizzle

1. I procrastinate to the deadline then all-in most things. 

2. When I'm dating someone and I'm not proud of myself or where I am, but the person still accepts me as is, it irks me. It makes me feel like this person won't keep me on my toes to a high standard, as I do for them. At the end of the day, everyone wants to feel accepted for who they are as is but the drive to push one another forward is important to me in a relationship. 

Deep down I know if someone was constantly pushing me though and rejected me when I fell, that person isn't for me either. 

3. I might be nervous or unsure of a thing before-hand, but when the day comes it's game face on take no prisoners. Even if the odds start turning against me it takes a lot for me to throw down my weapons. 

4. In group settings with a task I usually feel responsible for carrying the team, granted I've internalized the value in the objective. If I haven't, I kinda just reluctantly go along. 

5. My environments can be complete messy wrecks especially during times of stress, but I take pleasure in cleaning purges and prefer to keep my spaces clean and organized as much as possible. I'm not anal with my organization though my place is no museum.


----------



## Ominously

based on this, i see xxFP as a posibility lmao. i only see Fi and low Te described.

1. im veryyyyy slow and ditzy. especially when people try to explain jokes to me. i might ask them a billion questions, like “does it mean this? or this? or that?” and then people just get annoyed with me i guess 

2. when i listen to music, i usually connect the song to stories i randomly think of. or i might connect the song to characters from tv shows/books/video games etc., like the songs are like... theme songs?? for the characters ig. OR i might just imagine myself dancing to the song without... actually dancing to the song lol.

3. i idealize badass characters, because i... really wish i was cool chick 

4. i have a tedency to be very defensive when arguing. when i want to prove my point on something, i stick to what i truly feel. because of this, i think i can appear close minded.

5. i’m often told i give people... passive aggressive or intimidating looks. i’m not aware of it at all though.


----------



## psychologic

1. Pe. 
2. Much Ne-Si. Fi. And cute. 
3. Fi-Ne defo. 
4. Definite Fi. Te. 
5. Te-Fi. 

INFP. 


1. I read a lot of tabloids growing up. I found the content grotesquely addicting to absorb. The fakeness, drama, etc. was easy to laugh at, but it was also a way for me to learn about what fame and social power look like, what's "in", popular, etc. Consequently it shaped much of my worldview during formative years. Also, I have a teenage-level vocabulary now thanks to stunting my mental growth xD 

2. I can describe exactly why I have certain interests. I never do or like something "for no reason, I just do". Even if the explanation is simple (I was made to), I can say why I engage in something. There is a reason and explanation for everything, which extends to everything about me and the world. 

3. I always have an explanation for any given moral. I easily see many sides of any issue. This process of analyzing different attitudes toward different issues never ends, because you can never know every single side. So I read lots of article/forum comments online, to get a feel for what people are thinking about something. I then take what I read and compile it into generalities of social opinion (most people who are like this believe this, and the general consensus is this, etc). 

4. In the past, I may have prefaced insights/ideas with "I don't know why, but..." Now, I realize that's just an excuse for me to not have to think too hard about how I arrived at some judgment xD I'm lazy. At the same time, my mental analysis of things goes so quickly I can barely keep up at times. The task of writing down the process is hard. And I'm very prone to doubting my insights, realizing what I know is insufficient and therefore inconclusive. I'll have too many questions but be too lazy to figure out if they they render my idea moot. 

5. Oddly, I don't really know what it means to be myself. I do tend to see myself in terms of the groups in which I belong, while understanding that no two people will have identical identity amalgamations(?) which is partly what creates uniqueness. But I tend to see humans not by their individuality. Ideas are replicated throughout history in many different human civilizations. They are rarely totally unique. I am good at seeing how patterns have replicated themselves over time, and how they will continue to do such.


----------



## Rydori

1.Fi or Ti?
2.Ti
3.Ti + Ne
4.Ne-Si axis
5.No Fi, Inf Fe

1. I follow people's ideas and thoughts too much, I never know if something I am doing individually is right and I would need to seek guidance in what I'm doing is logically or morally correct. In a sense I have no self moral and depend way too much on people to make certain decisions. I do not like making decisions myself unless it was approved by other members that it is alright.

2.Music is a certain passion, I can feel the beat to it and really feel touched or amazed when in groove with music. Whenever music plays, I analyse the type of beat and rhythm that is playing and create a visual story in my head with this music based on both the beat,rhythm and even the lyrics of course to make that beautiful story inside.

3. I believe tradition should not be kept and preserved if it made no sense whatsoever and was rather more of a tedious project that didn't mean anything.Tradition must only be kept significant if it had a good purpose or it meant something very symbolic

4. Competitive team games like CSGO and League of Legends are my favourite type of games. These games bring in competitiveness in where you rely on all of your teammates to win a game. The team with the best tactics and teamwork will win the game. This means that a team could lose if one person decides to fuck up the game easily. I can get REALLY IRRITATED when a teammate fucks up that I'll often rage at them and say stuff like "wtf are you doing mate? do you have any idea what you're doing in this game?". I have gotten chat restrictions for being toxic in chat.

5.I am quite an aware person in my envrionment.


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> 1.Fi or Ti?
> 2.Ti
> 3.Ti + Ne
> 4.Ne-Si axis
> 5.No Fi, Inf Fe
> 
> 1. I follow people's ideas and thoughts too much, I never know if something I am doing individually is right and I would need to seek guidance in what I'm doing is logically or morally correct. In a sense I have no self moral and depend way too much on people to make certain decisions. I do not like making decisions myself unless it was approved by other members that it is alright.
> 
> 2.Music is a certain passion, I can feel the beat to it and really feel touched or amazed when in groove with music. Whenever music plays, I analyse the type of beat and rhythm that is playing and create a visual story in my head with this music based on both the beat,rhythm and even the lyrics of course to make that beautiful story inside.
> 
> 3. I believe tradition should not be kept and preserved if it made no sense whatsoever and was rather more of a tedious project that didn't mean anything.Tradition must only be kept significant if it had a good purpose or it meant something very symbolic
> 
> 4. Competitive team games like CSGO and League of Legends are my favourite type of games. These games bring in competitiveness in where you rely on all of your teammates to win a game. The team with the best tactics and teamwork will win the game. This means that a team could lose if one person decides to fuck up the game easily. I can get REALLY IRRITATED when a teammate fucks up that I'll often rage at them and say stuff like "wtf are you doing mate? do you have any idea what you're doing in this game?". I have gotten chat restrictions for being toxic in chat.
> 
> 5.I am quite an aware person in my envrionment.


1 Fe (lack of internal morality, depending on externals to form one) and Si (wanting to play safe, seeking to abide by group standards)
2 sounds like a mix of a feeling function, Se, and Ni
3 sounds like Ni (lack of respect for tradition unless it has real value and meaning) 
4 I would generally attribute to Te, but the way you talk about it sounds more Fe in that you use words like "teamwork" and "rely on all of your teammates to win a game" -- keyword 'all'. At any rate, sounds like an extroverted judgment function: the social competition. The raging I could also view as an extroverted judging function -- usually Te with weak Fi, but in your case I can see Fe especially since it's part of the culture to rage at strangers online in competitive online games. 

5 sounds like extroversion with Se in the stack.

ENFJ makes sense for the most part but answer 1 leaves me a little skeptical. I would imagine an ENFJ would be clear on the emotional standards and may even push to enforce them, rather than look left and right at what others are doing. That said, I'm used to an enneagram 8 ENFJ in my life and that's the way she operates, so my view could be biased. 

_P.S. Let's League sometime? _


1. I love working on projects, especially projects of my own choosing. Once I pick something and see the value in it, I can slave away obsessively night and day to see its completion. I can be the single voice and energy behind it and rally others around the cause. When I don't have projects to work on, I kind of feel like a blob. I can enjoy going with the flow in life too, but really have much more satisfaction with projects. Self note: I should structure my life around projects. 

2. Growing up there was a huge emphasis on academic performance through grade school. No matter what was tried on me -- rewards, punishments, lectures, tutors, I just found every excuse not to comply and my grades suffered for it. Once I ran away from home at age 16 and lived on my own, that completely turned around. Under my own guidance sailing my own ship I picked up advanced courses and graduated with a near 4.0, scoring top marks across some challenging standardized exams. 

3. My dating pattern has less hookups and far more steady relationships. As much as I think I'm non-committal and suffer from the grass-is-greener on the other side, I find myself carefully choosing partners, and falling fast for them. When the relationship hits a point where I no longer see myself with that person in the long-run, it's like some part within me dies and I just lose all interest in dating that person. I've only been broken up with once in all my years. 

4. I'm on a constant search for meaning. I don't want to invest time and energy into things that won't last. I don't want to find myself one day 20 years later working some job that I hate serving some greedy people for some greedy end. I want to, instead, work at the forefront of human advancement helping further solutions that are forward-thinking and solve real problems. Currently, I'm looking at the tech sector, specifically: artificial intelligence. It removes a lot of stupidity and redundancy -- people literally waste away their lives doing redundant repetitive tasks that computers can easily do. I don't want to see people wasting their time and energy on pointless shit so this is where I find value. I understand that the implementation of AI would put many people out of work and they will suffer for it -- because the people who work these mundane jobs are usually the less-skilled of us and have less options. But it's a price I'm willing to pay for the greater good. 

5. 4 answers the space I want to enter into. The next question is, what specific role do I want to fill within that space? What do I want to do on a day-to-day? The answer is, I want to empathetically and logically understand real needs, and help communicate them between different branches of the working machine you call a company. I think I'm decent at understanding and communicating, and I like to push boundaries and fight for causes. Sometimes this will require a technical understanding, sometimes a street-smart business understanding, and sometimes a more personal people-oriented understanding. I like to leverage multiple skill sets in my work and be greater than the sum of my parts. 

TL;DR: I'm looking at product management or some executive role currently.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> 1. I love working on projects, especially projects of my own choosing. Once I pick something and see the value in it, I can slave away obsessively night and day to see its completion. I can be the single voice and energy behind it and rally others around the cause. When I don't have projects to work on, I kind of feel like a blob. I can enjoy going with the flow in life too, but really have much more satisfaction with projects. Self note: I should structure my life around projects.
> 
> 2. Growing up there was a huge emphasis on academic performance through grade school. No matter what was tried on me -- rewards, punishments, lectures, tutors, I just found every excuse not to comply and my grades suffered for it. Once I ran away from home at age 16 and lived on my own, that completely turned around. Under my own guidance sailing my own ship I picked up advanced courses and graduated with a near 4.0, scoring top marks across some challenging standardized exams.
> 
> 3. My dating pattern has less hookups and far more steady relationships. As much as I think I'm non-committal and suffer from the grass-is-greener on the other side, I find myself carefully choosing partners, and falling fast for them. When the relationship hits a point where I no longer see myself with that person in the long-run, it's like some part within me dies and I just lose all interest in dating that person. I've only been broken up with once in all my years.
> 
> 4. I'm on a constant search for meaning. I don't want to invest time and energy into things that won't last. I don't want to find myself one day 20 years later working some job that I hate serving some greedy people for some greedy end. I want to, instead, work at the forefront of human advancement helping further solutions that are forward-thinking and solve real problems. Currently, I'm looking at the tech sector, specifically: artificial intelligence. It removes a lot of stupidity and redundancy -- people literally waste away their lives doing redundant repetitive tasks that computers can easily do. I don't want to see people wasting their time and energy on pointless shit so this is where I find value. I understand that the implementation of AI would put many people out of work and they will suffer for it -- because the people who work these mundane jobs are usually the less-skilled of us and have less options. But it's a price I'm willing to pay for the greater good.
> 
> 5. 4 answers the space I want to enter into. The next question is, what specific role do I want to fill within that space? What do I want to do on a day-to-day? The answer is, I want to empathetically and logically understand real needs, and help communicate them between different branches of the working machine you call a company. I think I'm decent at understanding and communicating, and I like to push boundaries and fight for causes. Sometimes this will require a technical understanding, sometimes a street-smart business understanding, and sometimes a more personal people-oriented understanding. I like to leverage multiple skill sets in my work and be greater than the sum of my parts.


1. Probable Te and extraversion
2. Strikes me as inferior Si maturing
3. Te
4. Te
5. Ti and Ne

ENTX

I. Though I often exude superiority, I also despise pretentious or arrogant people. People thinking they know more than they do or overestimating their own capacity is something I scoff hard at. I'm very confident in my opinions, and I have many of them mind you, so this gives off the impression that I am a very arrogant or narcissistic person, but a better description for it would be "decided".

II. I've avoided the topic of Sex and Marriage in a serious light for most of my life. I have never had romantic or sexual feelings for anyone, and I've made a point of abstaining from those activities when I can for fear of addiction or slaving commitment. I saw the early effects of this kind of thing when younger (and continue to seem them) and I don't need to be told what comes after. I don't plan to get married nor do I plan to have kids because I believe I'll be a happier person without a constraint like that.

III. I'm almost never feeling any emotion, and I'm typically in a sort of stoic state. This gives off the impression that I'm uncomfortable and frustrated to most people, so I often get asked, "Are you okay?" I typically have to tell them, "No, I'm fine. If I was frustrated, you would know." Sometimes I prefer not feeling a large amount of emotion because a sudden influx of it can cause me stress, even if it's a very pleasant feeling.

IV. Much of my logic in debates is deductive and focuses on the principles or conclusions from those principles. I may check for logical consistency with "Do you apply the same principle to [X] situation?"

V. I can sometimes lean on being impulsive if I'm not careful. I'm inclined, if comfortable, to come to the most logical conclusion quickly and then act on it as necessary, but sometimes I might act before thinking.

Extra:
VI. I aim for objectivity in all my pursuits. It's one of my absolute dearest principles that I uphold, and I make it apparent, when dealing with it, that I wish for impartiality.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

1. Te+Fi
2. Lack of Fe?
3. Lack of Fe, lower Fi
4. Te/Ti
5. Te + Se
6. Te

XNTJ

1. I'm not a huge fan of change, but I wouldn't say it's the worst thing ever. However, change makes me upset though, especially with the fact that I've changed like 5-6 houses/schools already and it's really draining. If people keep changing stuff often, then it's going to be very frustrating for me. It takes me a very while to get used to change. I usually tend to stay with things I had before, like keeping my old backpack for at least 7 years now. If I switch places, I don't know what to do first and it's very confusing for me. While I do agree that we need some change for a much better world, I get used to old and used things very easily and I tend to memorize things that happened before, giving me a better perspective of using those things as a way to work on something.

2. I like computers. They're probably one of the few things I've enjoyed in life, mainly because it gives you a better understanding of their technical aspects and a better way of understanding other things in a much deeper way. I used computers everyday ever since I was 10, but it affected my social life. I had a huge obsession for computers, even moreso than anything other thing in the world. My family was quite concerned about my obsession with computers and they believed I should go out and interact more with the external world and humans. Since 2016, I have no computer.

3. I think society isn't that important in the first place, mainly because of how incredibly overrated it actually is. I've never seen anything more overrated than society. I view society as something very complex to deal with and if I ever deal with society, whether in a good or bad manner, it's not going to benefit me in any significant way. I also think society is kinda pointless. I don't like seeing people together in a larger group, but then later I'll be like, "meh whatever, I'm leaving, okay, bye". Why deal with boring and stupid stuff like society?

4. I hate when someone takes pictures of me. Or taking a picture myself. I don't like that. It's just aggravating and it angers me when someone takes a picture of me. If they do that, I always tell them to delete that picture automatically, because I don't like when somebody does things like that. The reason why is because it makes like a target of teasing and bullying (I was actually a target before). I also don't like taking pictures of others either. I don't see the point of it whatsoever. My sister always wants me to do this favor to her. I do it, but she criticizes the way I take pictures.

5. I always wanted to have independence in my life. I just preferred to be distanced/withdrawn from people, so I can concentrate better and do things the way I want to. Someone helping me makes me sound literally stupid and I don't really like to act stupid, although I do come off as stupid sometimes in certain situations. If I'm alone, I don't have that tendency for some reason. I have a better time when sharing my thoughts alone as well. If I ever had my own house, my first "goal" is to live alone in a quiet environment with some decent amount of privacy.


----------



## psychologic

1. Si-Fi.
2. Si-Ji.
3. Fi-Ne, Te. 
4. Fi supported by Si-Te. 
5. Introversion. Focus on independence sounds Ji in nature. Te.

Inconclusive, but I could see ISTJ. Your Si appears to be strong. IxFP isn’t impossible. 


1. One of my biggest fears in life has been the intentions of others. I suck at detecting them. Therefore I’m kinda in the dark in social situations with new people. I will notice things like unusual, inconsistent comments, unusual physical actions (moving closer to me, etc.). Then I analyze the shit out of them until I make myself nervous. That’s probably how I have lost many a potential friendship. I’m quite distrusting and often think of worst-case scenarios, but work hard not to show it. 

2. I feel a sense of pride when I know I’m good at something, and/or better at something than others. Encouraging comments fuel me (you’re really good at ___!), but if I sense jealousy/frustration in their tone, then I feel guilty. Should I comfort them? Tell them how to improve? Encourage their good qualities? (That last one has backfired on me before.) However, more often than not, I’m probably detecting something that isn’t really there. I will say that my mind is my own worst enemy. 

3. I have very few life rules, and those are flexible. This is because there is a giant “It Depends” sign smacked on top of everything in life. It sure would make things easier if everyone just told each other the truth, but many people never achieve the self-awareness to do such. And, if everyone were to be honest all the time, then misunderstandings wouldn’t exist, and neither would drama, which is simply the irresistible flavor of life, isn’t it? *sips tea*

4. Growing up, I never made plans with friends. I always waited for people to come to me. It simply was never a priority, I guess. I know, I’m a real charmer. Nowadays I still struggle to follow through with plans and even keep in contact with people fml

5. Strangely, I have been accused of being fake and manipulative. At my worst, I have tried to mentally twist people into “admitting” things I know to be “true”, which obviously backfires when I find out I’m wrong or when I realize I hurt the other person. Luckily I have learned of that tendency and make conscious effort not to do it now.


----------



## Charus

^
1. Ti-Se
2. Ni-Fe
3. SP
4. Ti-Se
5. Fi

I see alot of ISTP, but maybe ISFP.



1. It's annoying that people stereotype everything and end up being an ass of themselves about that.

2. when I think of my past, I usualy focus on the nostalgic parts, being positive about my past and usualy ignoring my tragic times.

3. I was once told that I played the "Victim" card.

4. I'm very stubborn in arguments, unless someone brings up an fair and proper argument that I can agree with.

5. Usualy when I'm very angry I either have hard time controling myself and go full insane, or I just start being quiet and dont respond to "What happened" for a long time untill I calm down.


----------



## Charus

^
1. Ti-Se
2. Ni-Fe
3. SP
4. Ti-Se
5. Fi

I see alot of ISTP, but maybe ISFP.



1. It's annoying that people stereotype everything and end up being an ass of themselves about that.

2. I dont have problems being near alot of people, It doesent drain me, I'm just not talkative and I'm usualy just with myself with my thoughts.

3. I was once told that I played the "Victim" card.

4. I'm very stubborn in arguments, unless someone brings up an fair and proper argument that I can agree with.

5. Usualy when I'm very angry I either have hard time controling myself and go full insane, or I just start being quiet and dont respond to "What happened" for a long time untill I calm down.


----------



## Rouskyrie

1.) Could be Ti or Te.
2.) INXP.
3.) Could be Fi or tertiary/inferior Fe.
4.) Could be Ti or Te. 
5.) Inferior Fe.

INXP.

1.) Even if I'm forced to come to a decision on something, I could never comfortably close myself off to additional information because I'd be missing something and that's not something I'm okay with. 
2.) I have the impression that a good majority of people don't allow enough flexibility in their sense of logic to come anywhere close to 'truth'. 
3.) I think that I'm capable of understanding anything I look into, but simultaneously doubt that I really 'know' anything for certain. 
4.) If I have no choice but to enter a situation that requires absolutely no prior planning or investigation, I do surprisingly well due to my adaptability.
5.) I don't think that any 'truth' should ever be accepted, but rather merely dissected, and considered.


----------



## Charus

1 - Ti Se
2 - Ti Ne
3 - Ti Ne
4 - XSXP
5 - Fi or Fe

I can think of those: ISTP or INTP (my typing could be wrong, correct me please if needed!)


1) My life goal is to enjoy and experience my life to the fullest.
2) I dont like reading books, first because books are just salad of words without images and that usualy just bores me off, and secondly it hurt my eyes. Even if the books has images, they're static and boring. This is why I prefer to watch movies or play video game over books. I avoid books at all costs.
3) I was told that I'm naive.
4) I dont like losing, outwardly I dont show my frustarion (unless I'm out of control), but usualy inwardly I say God damnit, but If I get a streak of wins, I tend to get cocky about it, but only inwardly, I dont show it outwardly.
5) I was told that I'm smart and intelligent.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

1 ) Se
2 ) um idk, maybe also Se
3) not related to type, even though I think many Fi or feelers in general tend to be called like this, but meh.
4 ) Fi maybe, and any type can be competitive 
5) not related

I would say XSFP, probably ISFP.

1 ) sometimes, when im reading something that pisses me off, I start ranting about it loudly when im alone and even tends to speak like there is an audience who listens to what i'm saying.

2 ) my humor is pretty random and immidiate. for example : someone can say something and after a few seconds I can joke about this and relate this to politics or things like that

3 ) I prefer team-based sports over individual sports, and my favorite sports is basketball because I think that in basketball every position and every player contributes to the team with his own abillities and skills and anyone has their own role.

4 ) I am very opinionated about things and I almost always like to share my own thoughts about a subject, unless I feel very uncomfortable around this specific group of people.

5 ) my memory is very inconstant. there are many things I tend to forget but there are also many things from the past that I remember and I wish I could've got rid of them. when I see or experience something similar to this memories ( and sometimes, even without any trigger ) I remember this memories and they make me feel uncomfortable and ashamed.


----------



## Pippo

Ruri The Typer said:


> 1 ) sometimes, when im reading something that pisses me off, I start ranting about it loudly when im alone and even tends to speak like there is an audience who listens to what i'm saying.
> 
> 2 ) my humor is pretty random and immidiate. for example : someone can say something and after a few seconds I can joke about this and relate this to politics or things like that
> 
> 3 ) I prefer team-based sports over individual sports, and my favorite sports is basketball because I think that in basketball every position and every player contributes to the team with his own abillities and skills and anyone has their own role.
> 
> 4 ) I am very opinionated about things and I almost always like to share my own thoughts about a subject, unless I feel very uncomfortable around this specific group of people.
> 
> 5 ) my memory is very inconstant. there are many things I tend to forget but there are also many things from the past that I remember and I wish I could've got rid of them. when I see or experience something similar to this memories ( and sometimes, even without any trigger ) I remember this memories and they make me feel uncomfortable and ashamed.


1. Fi-Te
2. Ne
3. Looks like Fe, but "fair chance" smells of Fi
4. Fi-Te
5. Inferior Si

XNFP, favoring ENFP

I'm suspecting that you might have cheated the deck on your answers, but alright.

I. I've now been suspected of being: INTJ, ENTJ, INTP, ISTP, ISTJ, ESTJ, and INFP. Most popular answers are INTX.

II. I'm a generally calm and stoic individual, but topics of interest can rile me up. (i.e. Politics, Philosophy, History)

II. I've always been interested in human geography and social studies as subjects. Seeing how people interact with each other helps build on my political views and political philosophy.

III. I'm notorious for arguing or debating other people in a manner that appears arrogant. I'm well-intentioned and I'm arguing to test ideas, thinking, and objectivity, but people often feel threatened by my methods.

IV. Mornings are my favorite time of day. Ignorant, slurred bliss envelops me, and I enjoy music or reading with much more gusto.

V. I can think fairly well on my feet, but I prefer planning and at least a vague idea of what I want beforehand.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Merriweather said:


> 1. Fi-Te
> 2. Ne
> 3. Looks like Fe, but "fair chance" smells of Fi
> 4. Fi-Te
> 5. Inferior Si
> 
> XNFP, favoring ENFP
> 
> *I'm suspecting that you might have cheated the deck on your answers, but alright.
> *
> I. I've now been suspected of being: INTJ, ENTJ, INTP, ISTP, ISTJ, ESTJ, and INFP. Most popular answers are INTX.
> 
> II. I'm a generally calm and stoic individual, but topics of interest can rile me up. (i.e. Politics, Philosophy, History)
> 
> II. I've always been interested in human geography and social studies as subjects. Seeing how people interact with each other helps build on my political views and political philosophy.
> 
> III. I'm notorious for arguing or debating other people in a manner that appears arrogant. I'm well-intentioned and I'm arguing to test ideas, thinking, and objectivity, but people often feel threatened by my methods.
> 
> IV. Mornings are my favorite time of day. Ignorant, slurred bliss envelops me, and I enjoy music or reading with much more gusto.
> 
> V. I can think fairly well on my feet, but I prefer planning and at least a vague idea of what I want beforehand.




cheated? lol why would I cheat exactly? you think I'm going to win something if someone will type me as this or this? people here really amuse me.


skip me.


----------



## Crowbo

Merriweather said:


> 1. Fi-Te
> 2. Ne
> 3. Looks like Fe, but "fair chance" smells of Fi
> 4. Fi-Te
> 5. Inferior Si
> 
> XNFP, favoring ENFP
> 
> I'm suspecting that you might have cheated the deck on your answers, but alright.
> 
> I. I've now been suspected of being: INTJ, ENTJ, INTP, ISTP, ISTJ, ESTJ, and INFP. Most popular answers are INTX.
> 
> II. I'm a generally calm and stoic individual, but topics of interest can rile me up. (i.e. Politics, Philosophy, History)
> 
> II. I've always been interested in human geography and social studies as subjects. Seeing how people interact with each other helps build on my political views and political philosophy.
> 
> III. I'm notorious for arguing or debating other people in a manner that appears arrogant. I'm well-intentioned and I'm arguing to test ideas, thinking, and objectivity, but people often feel threatened by my methods.
> 
> IV. Mornings are my favorite time of day. Ignorant, slurred bliss envelops me, and I enjoy music or reading with much more gusto.
> 
> V. I can think fairly well on my feet, but I prefer planning and at least a vague idea of what I want beforehand.


1. not sure
2.Fi
2.probably Ni
3.Te
4.Si
5.lower Se

IXTJ, leaning INTJ

I- A lot of things I do are done out of boredom.

II- I can't wait for the day when robots do all the mindless menial tasks for us.

III- I tend to get a vice grip on the conversation even if I'm not too interested in the topics being discussed. It's pretty hard for me to shut up once I get going.

IV- My mom has told me on a few occasions to think of school as my job but I consider this outlook to be moronic bullshit that either leads students to hate learning, or become mindless slaves to the system.

V- I often try to get the best results with the least amount of effort possible and cut corners. It's better to work smarter than harder.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> I. I've now been suspected of being: INTJ, ENTJ, INTP, ISTP, ISTJ, ESTJ, and INFP. Most popular answers are INTX.
> 
> II. I'm a generally calm and stoic individual, but topics of interest can rile me up. (i.e. Politics, Philosophy, History)
> 
> II. I've always been interested in human geography and social studies as subjects. Seeing how people interact with each other helps build on my political views and political philosophy.
> 
> III. I'm notorious for arguing or debating other people in a manner that appears arrogant. I'm well-intentioned and I'm arguing to test ideas, thinking, and objectivity, but people often feel threatened by my methods.
> 
> IV. Mornings are my favorite time of day. Ignorant, slurred bliss envelops me, and I enjoy music or reading with much more gusto.
> 
> V. I can think fairly well on my feet, but I prefer planning and at least a vague idea of what I want beforehand.


1 We both well know that INTx is not your most popular answer. That said, one common thread between all those types is your only two extraverted types involve dominant-Te. That means people's take on you is that you lack a certain warmly social element. For this reason, you're likely an introvert, and a thinker.

2 calm and stoic + riled up by intellectual topics is classic NT

3 interest in studying people + using that knowledge to build on some philosophy sounds impersonal and detached. Unlikely you're an F nor an E. 

4 sounds like Si

5 sounds like a J preference

ISTJ ( sowwy... )
@Crowbo, clear ENTP. II I identify with too, it's why I'm going into artificial intel  


Lately I've been spending most of my time solo and frankly I hate it, but don't have the energy to put into building socials. Super busy schedule. I'm working on building new contacts of circumstance -- classes, gym, whatever my hobbies are

I need a high level of intensity in relationships, most just don't live up to my expectations. I tend to view my partner as an extension of myself. Other connections I don't need as much, though I like interacting with people. 

I'm reasonably intelligent, I can pick up most technical topics once I sink my teeth in -- better than most students around me. Calculus was a breeze, linear algebra / differential equations I enjoyed, theory of computer science (rather than the actual programming) I can understand. Logical reasoning courses I don't even have to study for, it's my natural language. I struggled most with abstract math (real analysis, proofs), organic chemistry, and surprisingly statistics -- couldn't bring myself to study for it. 

The idea of just doing things because someone said so or having blind faith in some promised future that I can't see really drains me. Like, sucks the life from me. I need to be able to see a viable direction with the things I invest into, if I don't I just fold. 

I feel dead if I don't have intense experiences. I would rather have drama in a relationship than a calm quiet steady one. I would rather get into fights with people than be a shadow on the wall. Obviously I don't prefer it that way, I'd rather have good things happen, but I do recognize that life will never be all good, the struggle is a natural part. Without the bad there is no good. 

Bonus point: I can read and see metaphors in even the most mundane things and they give me sudden harsh realizations on the way the world is. As I grow I slowly get a better sense for what existence truly is -- like piecing together a tremendous jigsaw puzzle. Sometimes I backtrack and forget, but there is a general trend forward. On some fundamental level I understand that the universe is made from a single building block at its core, and that everything we see and experience are just different reflections and iterations of itself. So I can get a sudden realization on why people indulge in their egos by nature, or why artificial intelligence is the future from simply hearing a song or even seeing a puddle.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Temizzle said:


> Lately I've been spending most of my time solo and frankly I hate it, but don't have the energy to put into building socials. Super busy schedule. I'm working on building new contacts of circumstance -- classes, gym, whatever my hobbies are.


Probably Extroversion.



> I need a high level of intensity in relationships, most just don't live up to my expectations. I tend to view my partner as an extension of myself. Other connections I don't need as much, though I like interacting with people.


Hmm, doesn't seem that related to MBTI.



> I'm reasonably intelligent, I can pick up most technical topics once I sink my teeth in -- better than most students around me. Calculus was a breeze, linear algebra / differential equations I enjoyed, theory of computer science (rather than the actual programming) I can understand. *Logical reasoning courses I don't even have to study for, it's my natural language.* I struggled most with abstract math (real analysis, proofs), organic chemistry, and surprisingly statistics -- couldn't bring myself to study for it.


I believe that any type can be intelligent, but the bolded part seems like Thinking, and the last part _could_ be interpreted as low/no Ti.



> The idea of just doing things because someone said so or having blind faith in some promised future that I can't see really drains me. Like, sucks the life from me. I need to be able to see a viable direction with the things I invest into, if I don't I just fold.


Te.



> I feel dead if I don't have intense experiences. I would rather have drama in a relationship than a calm quiet steady one. I would rather get into fights with people then be a shadow on the wall. Obviously I don't prefer it that way, I'd rather have good things happen, but I do recognize that life will never be all good, the struggle is a natural part. Without the bad there is no good.


That's probably your Enneagram/instinct. 



> Bonus point: I can read and see metaphors in even the most mundane things and they give me sudden harsh realizations on the way the world is. As I grow I slowly get a better sense for what existence truly is -- like piecing together a tremendous jigsaw puzzle. Sometimes I backtrack and forget, but there is a general trend forward. On some fundamental level I understand that the universe is made from a single building block at its core, and that everything we see and experience are just different reflections and interactions of itself. So I can get a sudden realization on why people indulge in their egos by nature, or why artificial intelligence is the future from simply hearing a song or even seeing a puddle.


Ni.

Congratulations, your type seems to be accurate.

1. Most compliments seem pointless to me and don't make me feel anything in particular, especially if I think that I don't deserve them.

2. I usually try to be polite to people and treat them with respect, and I expect the same in return. I hate the type of person who says that they're being honest when they're just an asshole that nobody likes being around. You can be polite and still be authentic/honest, the two are not opposites.

3. I dislike being influenced by others or letting others have control over me. Sometimes, I purposefully distance myself from people in order to not feel attached to them. Objectively, I think that I'm a somewhat independent person, but in my mind it's never enough. This is one of the reasons why complete social isolation seems appealing to me.

4. I hate being seen as stupid or like I don't know what I'm talking about, and I feel ashamed when there's a flaw in my understanding of some topic. It can be something that I brood over for a few days.

5. I don't like being easy to read, and I hate it when people think that they have completely figured me out. However, I'm a hypocrite in that respect because I often think that I have other people figured out.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> 1 We both well know that INTx is not your most popular answer.


Now if you're talking about _recently_, there's been a consistent "ISTJ" from a small group of people for a period of 2-3 weeks. After that, a mixed bag of "INTJ, INTP" with the occasional "ISTJ" thrown in there.

INTX is my most popular answer when considering ALL my interactions with typology over the course of my life, not just now. You wouldn't know that given you simply don't have the information.



Mr Castelo said:


> 1. Most compliments seem pointless to me and don't make me feel anything in particular, especially if I think that I don't deserve them.
> 
> 2. I usually try to be polite to people and treat them with respect, and I expect the same in return. I hate the type of person who says that they're being honest when they're just an asshole that nobody likes being around. You can be polite and still be authentic/honest, the two are not opposites.
> 
> 3. I dislike being influenced by others or letting others have control over me. Sometimes, I purposefully distance myself from people in order to not feel attached to them. Objectively, I think that I'm a somewhat independent person, but in my mind it's never enough. This is one of the reasons why complete social isolation seems appealing to me.
> 
> 4. I hate being seen as stupid or like I don't know what I'm talking about, and I feel ashamed when there's a flaw in my understanding of some topic. It can be something that I brood over for a few days.
> 
> 5. I don't like being easy to read, and I hate it when people think that they have completely figured me out. However, I'm a hypocrite in that respect because I often think that I have other people figured out.


1. Te and strong Fi, probably
2. Fi
3. Fi and some amount of Te
4. Te and it's also apparently an Ni-dom trait from what I've read and experienced
5. Ni-Fi

Your Fi is really apparent and not particularly repressed, so first reading this I got an INFP impression, but Te and Ni are definitely there.

I. Writing down my thoughts and feelings has always been a great way for me to destress or deal with anxiety. I carry around a pen and at least some amount of paper with me almost all the time so that I can write down whatever comes to mind or doodle. Sometimes I'll begin writing if I have nothing to do or want to pass time by introspecting and writing down my thoughts. It's very therapeutic and even entertaining for me.

II. Though I enjoy debate in person, I frequently run out of energy or get overheated if it gets too passionate. Moderately quick discussion is more my pace when it comes to having an argument, and I prefer having a quiet discussion with little to no personal conflict, despite how much I may incite it. A debate over dinner with a nice atmosphere is a fantastic idea to me.

III. I'll explain interactions with my family:
Brother (INTJ) - We share similar interests and have similar kinds of humor, but overall I appear more impulsive than him and he seems to binge on food a lot more than I do.

Sister (INFP) - She's prone to being defensive, and she's very individualistic and well-meaning. I wouldn't do well in the long-term with her around, but we still love each other.

Father (INTP) - My confidant, the one I trust, and the one who understands my thinking. He's able to explore some of my ideas or thoughts regarding politics, philosophy, religion, etc without immediately shooting them down (which my INTJ brother is somewhat prone to doing.) I have a lot of respect for him, despite his somewhat clumsy and socially ignorant nature.

Mother (ISFJ) - She's a worrywart and prone to anxiety. I've had to work around the fact that she gets stressed very easily with the timing when I say something. She's very good with people, but prone to complaining about other people as well, which I can find a little annoying.

IV. Much of my humor is sarcasm about a situation. Either poking fun at people's thoughts/ideas, actions people take, or my personal qualities with regards to my appearance of arrogance. Sometimes when I have a small chuckle it's about a really asinine way to interpret a situation with incomplete logic.

V. My personal function stack (ignoring typing) would probably go about like this:
Ti-Ni-Se-Fe


----------



## BeamerBoy

Merriweather said:


> I. Writing down my thoughts and feelings has always been a great way for me to destress or deal with anxiety. I carry around a pen and at least some amount of paper with me almost all the time so that I can write down whatever comes to mind or doodle. Sometimes I'll begin writing if I have nothing to do or want to pass time by introspecting and writing down my thoughts. It's very therapeutic and even entertaining for me.
> 
> II. Though I enjoy debate in person, I frequently run out of energy or get overheated if it gets too passionate. Moderately quick discussion is more my pace when it comes to having an argument, and I prefer having a quiet discussion with little to no personal conflict, despite how much I may incite it. A debate over dinner with a nice atmosphere is a fantastic idea to me.
> 
> III. I'll explain interactions with my family:
> Brother (INTJ) - We share similar interests and have similar kinds of humor, but overall I appear more impulsive than him and he seems to binge on food a lot more than I do.
> 
> Sister (INFP) - She's prone to being defensive, and she's very individualistic and well-meaning. I wouldn't do well in the long-term with her around, but we still love each other.
> 
> Father (INTP) - My confidant, the one I trust, and the one who understands my thinking. He's able to explore some of my ideas or thoughts regarding politics, philosophy, religion, etc without immediately shooting them down (which my INTJ brother is somewhat prone to doing.) I have a lot of respect for him, despite his somewhat clumsy and socially ignorant nature.
> 
> Mother (ISFJ) - She's a worrywart and prone to anxiety. I've had to work around the fact that she gets stressed very easily with the timing when I say something. She's very good with people, but prone to complaining about other people as well, which I can find a little annoying.
> 
> IV. Much of my humor is sarcasm about a situation. Either poking fun at people's thoughts/ideas, actions people take, or my personal qualities with regards to my appearance of arrogance. Sometimes when I have a small chuckle it's about a really asinine way to interpret a situation with incomplete logic.
> 
> V. My personal function stack (ignoring typing) would probably go about like this:
> Ti-Ni-Se-Fe


1. Sounds introverted
2. Si valuing? 
3. Ti dominant as you get along best with your father and have the hardest time with an Fi dominant.
4. Ti-Se - critically evaluating your environment rather than the possibilities of said environment.
5. ISTP

I'd say ISTP


I. 
When it comes to my personal emotions, I am pretty hit-or-miss as majority of the time, I get mad over things that I know I shouldn't be. Whenever I do start to feel any emotion other than happiness, I shut down socially. My face goes blank and I say and do very little until I'm happy again. I will only break down in front of a very trusted friend. When I'm around people I like, I'm usually laughing at every little thing and joking.

II.
I am a writer, poet, philosopher, musician, rapper, and amateur filmmaker. I am a very artistic man who intends on breaking into the mainstream with all of my friends. I am the shadow leader of all my associates and have no problem being the leader as I believe that I know better than they do about what activities we should partake in. I usually influence one of the more prominent ones into forcing others to do what I believe we should be doing. It's hard for me to be assertive all by myself. I am the one person in any group of friends that people are wary of messing with because people know I have influence and that I know things, they just don't know how much I do.

III.
People believe the way to reach happiness is to keep pace with time as it rains havoc upon their lives and takes away everything, diligently waiting for their own time to pass. I propose that instead of being buddies with time, you try to always move a few steps ahead, savoring the beauty of the moment before it is completely corrupted by time. You must jump into as many intense moments as you can before time inevitably catches you and wipes you from existence.

IV.
Potential-spotting is another handy skill I have access to. Within minutes of meeting a person, I can decide if they fit in with my goals or if they will end up obstructing them later on. I can envision a future where this person is at the very pinnacle of their talents and try to convince them to chase that, even if it goes against plans they already have. I just really hate when a person wastes a perfectly good talent that someone else would've killed for.

V.
People fear that I have an unjust grip on the people around me because everyone takes my side even if I'm talking in circles. I have never used my status as leader to get them to rebel against their families or anything, I just encourage people to think for themselves and how their actions can impact the world and other people. I can "transfer" my emotions to another person if need be, but I prefer not to do that.


----------



## psychologic

1. A bit too vague (what makes you angry, why do you shut down emotionally, etc)... my guess is Se-Fi. 
2. Te-Se.
3. Ni-Se. 
4. Ni-Te. 
5. Te. Last part is Feeling, but unsure if Fi or Fe. 

ENTJ. 


1. I like to draw. However, I don’t approach it as a means of emotional expression, i.e. draw out my emotions. I just draw the same shit all the time, which is cute girls and cute boys. Mostly, I doodle to pass time when I’m bored, I want to practice my skills, or I’m stressed and need to find calm. Occasionally I look at my works over time, notice consistent errors (e.g. eyes are asymmetrical), and experiment with styles/techniques to improve. So there’s a lot of focus on self-improvement. I like researching for tips. 

2. In 2nd grade, I was rejected for the first time. Crushed, I never professed my love for another boy again, until 2 years ago. When I sensed this guy didn’t like me back, I told him to straight-up tell me the truth and crush whatever hope I had for our future. I needed it to be brutal. Despite having many, many romantic interests throughout life, even in guys who liked me back, I’ve always been too afraid to approach anyone. I don’t have to worry about rejection in the safety of my mind lol... fml

3. While engaging in hobbies, I enjoy tapping into “flow”, where my mind is nowhere else but in the present moment. These moments are rare, as I’m almost always thinking about something else while hobby-ing, for example, while playing piano. 

4. In 6th grade, I sat across from my crush in class. One day while our table group was chatting, he asked me: “why do you laugh so much?” This sent me on a wild, existential journey into the reasons why I laugh, constantly trying to deccipher the answer to this elusive question. Do I really laugh that much? Why? When should I laugh, then? And how much? What did he mean by that anyway? You can bet that comment stuck around in my head for a long time. 

5. In elementary/middle school, I spent a lot of free time on Yahoo Answers answering random questions (people needing advice, book/TV recommendations, opinions, etc). In a way, it was how I socialized, and how I boosted my self-esteem. I liked increasing my “points”; best answers would get 10 points. Sometimes I’d even vote my answer as best just to get points lmfao.


----------



## Temizzle

goober said:


> 1. A bit too vague (what makes you angry, why do you shut down emotionally, etc)... my guess is Se-Fi.
> 2. Te-Se.
> 3. Ni-Se.
> 4. Ni-Te.
> 5. Te. Last part is Feeling, but unsure if Fi or Fe.
> 
> ENTJ.
> 
> 
> 1. I like to draw. However, I don’t approach it as a means of emotional expression, i.e. draw out my emotions. I just draw the same shit all the time, which is cute girls and cute boys. Mostly, I doodle to pass time when I’m bored, I want to practice my skills, or I’m stressed and need to find calm. Occasionally I look at my works over time, notice consistent errors (e.g. eyes are asymmetrical), and experiment with styles/techniques to improve. So there’s a lot of focus on self-improvement. I like researching for tips.
> 
> 2. In 2nd grade, I was rejected for the first time. Crushed, I never professed my love for another boy again, until 2 years ago. When I sensed this guy didn’t like me back, I told him to straight-up tell me the truth and crush whatever hope I had for our future. I needed it to be brutal. Despite having many, many romantic interests throughout life, even in guys who liked me back, I’ve always been too afraid to approach anyone. I don’t have to worry about rejection in the safety of my mind lol... fml
> 
> 3. While engaging in hobbies, I enjoy tapping into “flow”, where my mind is nowhere else but in the present moment. These moments are rare, as I’m almost always thinking about something else while hobby-ing, for example, while playing piano.
> 
> 4. In 6th grade, I sat across from my crush in class. One day while our table group was chatting, he asked me: “why do you laugh so much?” This sent me on a wild, existential journey into the reasons why I laugh, constantly trying to deccipher the answer to this elusive question. Do I really laugh that much? Why? When should I laugh, then? And how much? What did he mean by that anyway? You can bet that comment stuck around in my head for a long time.
> 
> 5. In elementary/middle school, I spent a lot of free time on Yahoo Answers answering random questions (people needing advice, book/TV recommendations, opinions, etc). In a way, it was how I socialized, and how I boosted my self-esteem. I liked increasing my “points”; best answers would get 10 points. Sometimes I’d even vote my answer as best just to get points lmfao.


1 hmm kinda sounds like Si
2 again, hard to say but I would go with Si.. maybe paired with Fi
3 idk
4 sounds pretty clearly like Si
5 demonstrates Te and introversion

ISTJ is my best guess 


1. I can only play games with no end-goal for so long (like Minecraft, goat simulator) -- there's got to be a clear goal. What else I've noticed is even if there's a goal, there's got to be some strategy to the game -- purely physical games like Rocket League or like Pong/Snake/Tetris I can't play. Slap me in an MMORPG I can't weather it for long unless there is a competitive scene. In competitive scenes, there's a meta, there's different team compositions, builds, strategies, and it's multiplayer, intense, and against other humans. I thrive in these environments. 

2. I enjoy hangin with homies or catching up with people but I get exhausted real quick if it's just sitting around doing nothing. I much prefer targeted interactions with a purpose behind them -- business connections, making things happen, trying to set someone up -- or interactions where I can nerd-hard about things like symbolism in movies, director's purpose behind creating the story, the likely future additions to the series -- where the series is headed, different story and character arcs, how those relate to life. 

3. When I'm communicating people's goals with them I get really tuned in -- I like to hear what people are planning in their lives and how they're planning to get there. The more ambitious and visionary the individual, the more into the conversation I get -- if the person is particularly visionary I get low-key jealous because I wanna be eating pies that big myself. 

4. I'm really quite emotional, I can take things personally sometimes, I feel really hard for people, I can empathize and sympathize with others, I want people around me to be happy. But the issue is, it's really tough for me to actually express it. Don't get me wrong, I get enthusiastic, I take interest, I ask questions, I smile, but I'll be caught dead before I'm caught with my pants down crying in the corner. What I'm trying to say is, I feel and I get emotional but it's hard for me to express it and often I don't even know what I feel when I feel something. It takes a lot to push me over the edge but when I do get pushed over it can get downright ugly. 

5. I can enjoy some good ol fashioned adversary -- clashing heads, competition, debates. At the same time, I can really enjoy simple downtime of just chillin, watching something, reading a book, reading things on the internet, laying around talking with my SO. One of my favorite things to do with someone close is to just explore a new area, walk around, see the sights, try good foods, see what the new place has to offer -- a new town, city, country, school, doesn't matter.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

ENTJ seems right to me.

1. I get annoyed at slow people. I can not stand when people chase rabbit trails. It should take no one 5 minutes to get to a 30 second point. 

2. I do not like strangers in my personal space....I have a five foot invisible bubble around me. If you do not know me, you have no reason to be inside that bubble.

3. I am very sexual/sensual. 

4. I find dark, sarcastic, perverted or witty humor, funny.

5. I clash with overly emotional people.


----------



## Pippo

1. Pe dom; extraversion
2. Lower Fe
3. Se
4. Ti is renown for this.
5. T-type

ESTP seems right to me.

I. I'm very fond of indulging myself and acquiring prestige (or the thought of it). Food, drink, money, titles, and power are all things I strive to get for myself. Though I'm personally opposed to a system of nobility and prestige, I can't think of what I wouldn't give to become a Duke in a nation or get the other things I've mentioned.

II. I'll give more on the interactions with my family:
Mother (ISFJ) - I consider her to be a little too people-focused and worrisome. She constantly feels overwhelmed by work even though she signs herself up for it. She's much better with people and being enthusiastic, which I respect, but sometimes I feel like she has prejudices that are unfair or unwisely sympathizes with other people.

Father (INTP) - He's certainly the most interesting and differently-thinking one in the family. I enjoy his company, and he enjoys taking walks, riding his bike, or going swimming with me. He's very absent-minded; he's always thinking about something. He's helped guide me through some of the rougher parts of my life.

Brother (INTJ) - He's an oddball, too. He's very socially "aware" compared to my father and sister, but he also gets annoyed by very specific things frequently. He's sometimes a bit annoying with how often he'll just dismiss any brainstorming I might be doing, and I've noticed he can be somewhat manipulative.

Sister (INFP) - Well besides the fact that she's a Nietzsche-hating, Liberal-bashing, Marx-loving, superstitious communist, she's a fairly easy person to get along with. I consider her to be incredibly defensive, and she's fantastically improvisational.

III. I've never particularly gotten along with large groups of people due to my opinionated and "hard-ass" nature.

IV. I sometimes struggle to elaborate on pieces of writing like these because I'm prone to being concise. If I'm writing about a topic of interest, however, I'll be struggling to cut it down.

V. I was a Catholic, then a Deist, then an Agnostic, then an Atheist, then an Agnostic, then a Deist, and now I'm a Catholic.


----------



## Chatshire

1. Se / Te 
2. T, lack of Fe
3. Lack of Fe
4. Te
5. Doesn’t relate?

ENTJ probably

1. My demeanor changes depending on who I’m with. I could be cynical with one person, then goofy with someone else. In this sense I’m not really sure who I am anymore.

2. I like affection but I tend to conceal my emotions because I get embarrassed and self-conscious easily.

3. I’m prone to imagining how things could go wrong but usually it doesn’t bother me that much because I know I’m just being paranoid. However my worries can consume me if I’m already under a lot of stress which makes me super anxious and I can even break down. 

4. If I wasn’t expected to go into a high paying job, I would want to become a maths or science teacher! I love helping people understand new concepts and it’s really satisfying when they get the hang of it 

5. Giving gifts always excites me because I like making quirky or cute things based on that person’s interests and seeing their reaction. I’m not one to give ‘conventional’ gifts unless I’m not that close to the person.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

1. Ti/Te
2. Lower Fe
3. Ni?
4. Ti-Fe
5. Fe

Hmm... quite debatable here. IxTP or INFJ is a possibility.

1. When I was a kid, I loved maps and learning about countries and their capitals and even their areas/population/industrial aspects. I had an atlas full of maps back when I was in 6th grade (bought it for €4.50) and that is what made interested in geography a lot and became very good at it. I actually miss that atlas, because I moved away and I could've taken with me, but there was no place to fit in.

2. I always get mad/angry a lot when I move away from a place I used to live in for so long. It gives a lot of memories and days to enjoy those places. I moved to my parents' birthplace, because of their deportation and I cried. I spent my cookies that day and asked my mom for more. I moved back to the US in 2016, I cried a lot. It was 1 AM and I was barely sleeping. I grew up with those places. This is why travelling is pretty complicated.

3. I get a little confused when people change their names, but then I quickly figure out ho it actually is. However, if someone makes a poll for a name change, I would always go for the previous option they had. I just thought it was a lot better than the one they're having now. If not, then maybe a name based off what they had. It happens on a forum I joined in for 5 years now and people change their names every 3 months (that forum should change the name change rule to 1 year).

4. I have a tendency to lose many things. I even forget to bring many things with me. It happened ever since I was a young kid. I knew I had that thing somewhere, but then I forget it somewhere else. I always try to find it, but then I can't really figure out where it is anymore. I hate losing so many things, which is probably a very weak point of mine. I just find it stressful, but I need to think about that next time. 

5. I've been trying to focus on cleaning a lot more, just like I did as a kid. When I was messy before, I didn't feel like fixing at all, making myself totally lazy, but after seeing the mess for so long, I had to fix the whole mess and remind myself next time for a better cleaning and organization. I think it will benefit me somehow.. hopefully?


----------



## Temizzle

Sky_Nova_20 said:


> 1. Ti/Te
> 2. Lower Fe
> 3. Ni?
> 4. Ti-Fe
> 5. Fe
> 
> Hmm... quite debatable here. IxTP or INFJ is a possibility.
> 
> 1. When I was a kid, I loved maps and learning about countries and their capitals and even their areas/population/industrial aspects. I had an atlas full of maps back when I was in 6th grade (bought it for €4.50) and that is what made interested in geography a lot and became very good at it. I actually miss that atlas, because I moved away and I could've taken with me, but there was no place to fit in.
> 
> 2. I always get mad/angry a lot when I move away from a place I used to live in for so long. It gives a lot of memories and days to enjoy those places. I moved to my parents' birthplace, because of their deportation and I cried. I spent my cookies that day and asked my mom for more. I moved back to the US in 2016, I cried a lot. It was 1 AM and I was barely sleeping. I grew up with those places. This is why travelling is pretty complicated.
> 
> 3. I get a little confused when people change their names, but then I quickly figure out ho it actually is. However, if someone makes a poll for a name change, I would always go for the previous option they had. I just thought it was a lot better than the one they're having now. If not, then maybe a name based off what they had. It happens on a forum I joined in for 5 years now and people change their names every 3 months (that forum should change the name change rule to 1 year).
> 
> 4. I have a tendency to lose many things. I even forget to bring many things with me. It happened ever since I was a young kid. I knew I had that thing somewhere, but then I forget it somewhere else. I always try to find it, but then I can't really figure out where it is anymore. I hate losing so many things, which is probably a very weak point of mine. I just find it stressful, but I need to think about that next time.
> 
> 5. I've been trying to focus on cleaning a lot more, just like I did as a kid. When I was messy before, I didn't feel like fixing at all, making myself totally lazy, but after seeing the mess for so long, I had to fix the whole mess and remind myself next time for a better cleaning and organization. I think it will benefit me somehow.. hopefully?


1 possibly Si or Te
2 signs of Fi and Si
3 kind of sounds Si, some Te 
4 hmm Si with some Te and Fi 
5 Si with Te

My guess is ISTJ from what you've written since I see so many traces of Si and Ne seems to be the missing factor suggesting it lies in the fourth position in your function stack. Thank this if that sounds reasonable to you  
-------------
1. Just got promoted to the head of the biggest and most important group at my internship 
There were others that were there longer than me, but I guess I have the finesse in working with and managing people that made me a better fit this time around. So far I've spent my first day getting to know most of the people on my team and more importantly building the vision, breaking it into subtasks, and getting contacts / leads I need to get it accomplished. What I like about this position is I basically have free reign with a team of people under me to accomplish an abstract goal. I really value my relationship with the CEO -- we're similar in many ways: mostly that we prefer to talk more about business than anything else.

2. The trend is, I fall hard for individual girls, but as soon as I feel like I've got a reign on the relationship and she is secured I get bored and unimpressed and start thinking about moving on. Some part of me thinks I need a partner that can't be tamed... I would enjoy the challenge, it would keep me on my toes, and if push comes to shove I would be able to trust her to handle things. 

3. I need projects to work on and people to work with. Simple as that. 

4. I can be really sensitive and kind to others, especially if they tick on my good person meter. 

5. A few of my favorite things growing up... Chess, astronomy, wrestling, running, Batman, Star Wars, Harry Potter, socializing, playing guitar, playing piano, playing cards, video games, gym class, and causing trouble.


----------



## JuneBud

1. Fi
2. ?
3. Extrovert
4. Fi
5. Not type related

For me:

1. I can be very energetic, easygoing and laid back. I get along with ENFP's very well, because they're chill and we can be silly with each other.

2. I like to dance randomly in the middle of nowhere. I'm pretty shameless.

3. I'm pretty relaxed, and calm.

4. I'm always in the present, and have a hard time thinking ahead.


----------



## Temizzle

So are you implying ExFP is your best guess?



JuneBud said:


> For me:
> 
> 1. I can be very energetic, easygoing and laid back. I get along with ENFP's very well, because they're chill and we can be silly with each other.
> 
> 2. I like to dance randomly in the middle of nowhere. I'm pretty shameless.
> 
> 3. I'm pretty relaxed, and calm.
> 
> 4. I'm always in the present, and have a hard time thinking ahead.


Sounds ESFP. 

1. I'm happiest in leadership positions, hate being at the bottom of the totem pole.

2. I like fighting -- debates, verbal back and forths, physical, in video games, races -- any kind of competition. Politics, less so.

3. I keep a calendar / schedule and I follow up. 

4. After I picked up playing guitar in high school, within 3 months I'd started a band and within 6 we were performing at every major event on campus. Within a year we took 1st place in several city-wide battle of bands competitions. Also got a professionally-produced album out. Although, my role within the band shifted more towards creative consultant than manager, because I wanted everything to go my way we eventually split apart (that and people moving away).

5. I like a challenge, if things are too safe and easy for too long I get uneasy.


----------



## psychologic

1. Te.
2. Se. Why not politics?  
3. Si-Te.
4. Te-Fi, Ni.
5. Te-Se. 

ENTJ still seems pretty obvious. ESTP would be a stretch going by functions as Te is quite strong, but by dichotomy, not impossible. 

1. My memory sucks. I can have random, even exact, visual memories of what my surroundings looked like and what I was doing on different occasions. But that's about it. I barely remember conversations, jokes, things about people, etc. AKA what makes life interesting. But recently I find myself consciously "exercising" my subjective memory because I fear losing it. I didn't used to care about this until now (early 20s). 

2. I have an obsessive preoccupation with sentence fluidity. I constantly rewrite sentences, and always notice when people’s writing has grammar mistakes, could be interpreted incorrectly because of word placement, has words that are used/spelled incorrectly, etc. 

3. I’ve often navigated my social environment by learning social “rules”; laugh when someone tells a joke, ask questions if it appears someone wants to talk more about something, make eye contact to establish closeness, decide when to share a personal story and if the story is socially inappropriate... and when in doubt, just don’t talk. Yeah, it’s exhausting. I even do research to determine how to become more skilled in social situations, reading how-to articles and forums to get a feel for the consensus and what works best, or just doing research through personal observation. 

4. In school, instead of listening in class, I would pretty much doodle the entire time. For awhile when I was interested in fiction writing, I would brainstorm story plots, ponder on the dynamic between characters, and plan out entire storylines (without making the story a reality of course, I’m way too lazy for that shit). 

5. I have become dangerously good at lying. I don’t prefer lying, but am not afraid to in cases where it doesn’t really matter if I do (exaggerating truths, lying for kicks, etc.) but if I can see a lie will make things worse in the long run for me or someone else, I avoid/discourage it. Mostly, I prefer honesty all the way.

6. Weirdly, I like “hunting” for things. If I’m swimming in a creek, I love diving around looking for crayfish. I will catch small fish with my bare hands, then collect them in a bucket to tally up my score until it’s time to leave, then I release them. I like the thrill and the challenge of honing in on my “technique”. But I don’t do this hunting thing very often, only if the opportunity arises.


----------



## 469090

goober said:


> 1. Te.
> 2. Se. Why not politics?
> 3. Si-Te.
> 4. Te-Fi, Ni.
> 5. Te-Se.
> 
> ENTJ still seems pretty obvious. ESTP would be a stretch going by functions as Te is quite strong, but by dichotomy, not impossible.
> 
> 1. My memory sucks. I can have random, even exact, visual memories of what my surroundings looked like and what I was doing on different occasions. But that's about it. I barely remember conversations, jokes, things about people, etc. AKA what makes life interesting. But recently I find myself consciously "exercising" my subjective memory because I fear losing it. I didn't used to care about this until now (early 20s).
> 
> 2. I have an obsessive preoccupation with sentence fluidity. I constantly rewrite sentences, and always notice when people’s writing has grammar mistakes, could be interpreted incorrectly because of word placement, has words that are used/spelled incorrectly, etc.
> 
> 3. I’ve often navigated my social environment by learning social “rules”; laugh when someone tells a joke, ask questions if it appears someone wants to talk more about something, make eye contact to establish closeness, decide when to share a personal story and if the story is socially inappropriate... and when in doubt, just don’t talk. Yeah, it’s exhausting. I even do research to determine how to become more skilled in social situations, reading how-to articles and forums to get a feel for the consensus and what works best, or just doing research through personal observation.
> 
> 4. In school, instead of listening in class, I would pretty much doodle the entire time. For awhile when I was interested in fiction writing, I would brainstorm story plots, ponder on the dynamic between characters, and plan out entire storylines (without making the story a reality of course, I’m way too lazy for that shit).
> 
> 5. I have become dangerously good at lying. I don’t prefer lying, but am not afraid to in cases where it doesn’t really matter if I do (exaggerating truths, lying for kicks, etc.) but if I can see a lie will make things worse in the long run for me or someone else, I avoid/discourage it. Mostly, I prefer honesty all the way.
> 
> 6. Weirdly, I like “hunting” for things. If I’m swimming in a creek, I love diving around looking for crayfish. I will catch small fish with my bare hands, then collect them in a bucket to tally up my score until it’s time to leave, then I release them. I like the thrill and the challenge of honing in on my “technique”. But I don’t do this hunting thing very often, only if the opportunity arises.


1) Low Pi, probably Si. NP?
2) Stereotypical for Ti doms. INTP?
3) Low, probably inferior Fe.
4) Borderline stereotypical for INxPs.
5) Stereotypical for TPs.
6) Hardly type related. Maybe xSTP?
Most likely, INTP.

1) My favorite game franchise is Ace Attorney: I have to investigate, connect the dots, find inconsistencies and contradictions in the testimonies and disproof what was postulated as a fact to find the truth! It'll be hard to find something more fun.
2) When it comes to eat I'm no different than a child: if isn't meat, chocolate, milk (derived) or flour based and non part of the known "I know it tasted good" exceptions, you can basically drop your chances of me eating it without a big threat.
3) I used to forget what I wanted to do a little bit more often than I would have wished and when it happened that thing was gone forever. Lately I still forget, I can recollect it by concentrating a little bit more often than not.
4) C++ totally makes sense to me. I wonder why low level programming is considered "hard" and "not nice"... Of course, Assembly is a mess: you have to manually move the stuff from between RAM and registers, if you have an if of a cycle you have to manually change the instruction pointer ecc. ecc. but why also C/C++?
5) I have a strange habit: I go in the most empty and silent corridor available, better if poorly illuminated (if at all), and start walking back and forth while engaging some thoughts, the weirdest part is that I don't need to since I can totally think to stuff in every moment, if you ask me is kinda hard to stop. Well, you can say that I wonder/wander in the dark, quite literally. For what I remember I have this habit since halfway the middle school.


----------



## catharsiis

Dottoromar said:


> 1) Low Pi, probably Si. NP?
> 2) Stereotypical for Ti doms. INTP?
> 3) Low, probably inferior Fe.
> 4) Borderline stereotypical for INxPs.
> 5) Stereotypical for TPs.
> 6) Hardly type related. Maybe xSTP?
> Most likely, INTP.
> 
> 1) My favorite game franchise is Ace Attorney: I have to investigate, connect the dots, find inconsistencies and contradictions in the testimonies and disproof what was postulated as a fact to find the truth! It'll be hard to find something more fun.
> 2) When it comes to eat I'm no different than a child: if isn't meat, chocolate, milk (derived) or flour based and non part of the known "I know it tasted good" exceptions, you can basically drop your chances of me eating it without a big threat.
> 3) I used to forget what I wanted to do a little bit more often than I would have wished and when it happened that thing was gone forever. Lately I still forget, I can recollect it by concentrating a little bit more often than not.
> 4) C++ totally makes sense to me. I wonder why low level programming is considered "hard" and "not nice"... Of course, Assembly is a mess: you have to manually move the stuff from between RAM and registers, if you have an if of a cycle you have to manually change the instruction pointer ecc. ecc. but why also C/C++?
> 5) I have a strange habit: I go in the most empty and silent corridor available, better if poorly illuminated (if at all), and start walking back and forth while engaging some thoughts, the weirdest part is that I don't need to since I can totally think to stuff in every moment, if you ask me is kinda hard to stop. Well, you can say that I wonder/wander in the dark, quite literally. For what I remember I have this habit since halfway the middle school.


1.) Ti + Ne?
2.) Si
3.) Ne? With low Si
4.) Ti
5.) Ti

You seem INTP to me.
Just scrolled up to check your type, and I guessed right! Go me! lol

1.) I take a really long time to make decisions. I'll weigh out every consequence of each choice/plan of action and mentally list the pros/cons. It's a bit annoying because I'll end up over analyzing scenarios to the point where I can't even make a decision. I either end up acting on a whim, or doing nothing and hoping things resolve themselves.

2.) I love it when things look nice. I feel dull if I don't "decorate" the things around me. My room has to look nice, I put a lot of effort into my appearance, and I even get nit-picky when I write notes (but often fail to keep them neat... sometimes I just want to get the work done and will rush to finish it) 

3.) My relationship with people & emotions is.... wishy-washy. On one hand, I enjoy peace & harmony. I find comfort in knowing that I'm on good terms with the people in my life, and I like to know that they're happy. I can be super romantic & dreamy at times (but I'm usually very uncomfortable showing this side of me, it usually only comes out around romantic partners) On the other hand, I feel useless when people come to me for advice with issues I have no experience with. I probably come off as careless because I'll seem to "brush off" other people's problems, but in reality, I don't know how they expect me to help them, and I don't want to do the wrong thing and make the situation worse. I also suck at conversations, so it's hard to keep in touch with the people in my life. I really do care for & appreciate my friends and family, but I'm terrible at showing it, so they most likely don't understand the full extent of my love for them.

4.) I'm usually quiet & reserved, but I almost feel like I have a switch that switches "on" when I'm in certain settings, and the extroverted side of me will come out. I can get chatty, loud, giggly, and sometimes even hyper. 
For example; at school I barely talk to anyone since I don't know many of the people in my classes. I'm too tired, grumpy & focused on my work to think of things to say to people. 
But on the special occasion when I go clubbing with my friends I turn into a completely different person haha. The music fills my body with energy and I physically can't resist getting up and dancing. If my friends don't dance with me, I'll peer pressure them to. I remember last time I went clubbing my friends spent an hour and a half sitting on the couch talking before they decided to get up and dance.... I was so filled with energy from the music that I physically couldn't control myself from nodding my head to the music the entire time, which resulted in a really sore neck afterwards x.x 

5.) I have a tendency to ramble on & on sometimes... I guess this sort of correlates with the "on/off" switch thing. When I leave a setting where I don't like socializing (school, work) and enter one where I feel more comfortable (seeing family & friends) I start pouring out my thoughts & can't seem to get myself to shut up. I think about a lot of things throughout the day, and although I am naturally pretty quiet, I feel like I'll burst if I don't get all my thoughts out somewhere during at least one point in the day. If I can't rant to anyone in person, I'll do it online.
EDIT: I feel like this post is a perfect example of how I can get carried away with my rants. I wrote more than I expected to lol


----------



## Temizzle

catharsiis said:


> 1.) I take a really long time to make decisions. I'll weigh out every consequence of each choice/plan of action and mentally list the pros/cons. It's a bit annoying because I'll end up over analyzing scenarios to the point where I can't even make a decision. I either end up acting on a whim, or doing nothing and hoping things resolve themselves.
> 
> 2.) I love it when things look nice. I feel dull if I don't "decorate" the things around me. My room has to look nice, I put a lot of effort into my appearance, and I even get nit-picky when I write notes (but often fail to keep them neat... sometimes I just want to get the work done and will rush to finish it)
> 
> 3.) My relationship with people & emotions is.... wishy-washy. On one hand, I enjoy peace & harmony. I find comfort in knowing that I'm on good terms with the people in my life, and I like to know that they're happy. I can be super romantic & dreamy at times (but I'm usually very uncomfortable showing this side of me, it usually only comes out around romantic partners) On the other hand, I feel useless when people come to me for advice with issues I have no experience with. I probably come off as careless because I'll seem to "brush off" other people's problems, but in reality, I don't know how they expect me to help them, and I don't want to do the wrong thing and make the situation worse. I also suck at conversations, so it's hard to keep in touch with the people in my life. I really do care for & appreciate my friends and family, but I'm terrible at showing it, so they most likely don't understand the full extent of my love for them.
> 
> 4.) I'm usually quiet & reserved, but I almost feel like I have a switch that switches "on" when I'm in certain settings, and the extroverted side of me will come out. I can get chatty, loud, giggly, and sometimes even hyper.
> For example; at school I barely talk to anyone since I don't know many of the people in my classes. I'm too tired, grumpy & focused on my work to think of things to say to people.
> But on the special occasion when I go clubbing with my friends I turn into a completely different person haha. The music fills my body with energy and I physically can't resist getting up and dancing. If my friends don't dance with me, I'll peer pressure them to. I remember last time I went clubbing my friends spent an hour and a half sitting on the couch talking before they decided to get up and dance.... I was so filled with energy from the music that I physically couldn't control myself from nodding my head to the music the entire time, which resulted in a really sore neck afterwards x.x
> 
> 5.) I have a tendency to ramble on & on sometimes... I guess this sort of correlates with the "on/off" switch thing. When I leave a setting where I don't like socializing (school, work) and enter one where I feel more comfortable (seeing family & friends) I start pouring out my thoughts & can't seem to get myself to shut up. I think about a lot of things throughout the day, and although I am naturally pretty quiet, I feel like I'll burst if I don't get all my thoughts out somewhere during at least one point in the day. If I can't rant to anyone in person, I'll do it online.
> EDIT: I feel like this post is a perfect example of how I can get carried away with my rants. I wrote more than I expected to lol


1 sounds like Ne/Si or Si/Ne axis. Pros/Cons analysis sounds more Te than Ti.
2 sounds like some sensor and feeler preference
3 suggests Fi and introversion
4 sounds like introversion preference, S preference -- u sound like you'd be fun to club with
5 sounds like introversion preference

Overall sounds like ISTJ is your best-fit. Could make an argument for INFP...

1 I can get along just fine in social settings but I usually 1 to 1 or small-group it. I can make conversation with most people. The fratty noise-making group stuff I can do but feels less genuine and kinda stupid

2 I come off very serious and businesslike if I'm not careful. I tend to focus more on information / data when talking with others. Can get very straight-faced and emotionless, I try to remember to smile. 

3 I'm good at pointing emotional motivators out, but less good at implementing on em. For example, my buddy is trying to start a company and his issue was retaining interns. Recognized that one of the core issues was the lack of a company culture -- people needed to feel a sense of friendship and loyalty to the company and so we implemented on it (not me..) and retained way more people. 

4 I like being the one in power. I also like taking risks and beating odds. I enjoy ruling with a soft hand so to speak, treating people with magnanimity. 

5 my main goal in life is to build a close-knit community and I frequently ask myself what will my legacy be beyond my death and how do I want to be remembered. Before I build that community though I want to establish myself and climb as high as I possibly can. I do believe people are separated in society based on how much they earn.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> catharsiis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I take a really long time to make decisions. I'll weigh out every consequence of each choice/plan of action and mentally list the pros/cons. It's a bit annoying because I'll end up over analyzing scenarios to the point where I can't even make a decision. I either end up acting on a whim, or doing nothing and hoping things resolve themselves.
> 
> 2.) I love it when things look nice. I feel dull if I don't "decorate" the things around me. My room has to look nice, I put a lot of effort into my appearance, and I even get nit-picky when I write notes (but often fail to keep them neat... sometimes I just want to get the work done and will rush to finish it)
> 
> 3.) My relationship with people & emotions is.... wishy-washy. On one hand, I enjoy peace & harmony. I find comfort in knowing that I'm on good terms with the people in my life, and I like to know that they're happy. I can be super romantic & dreamy at times (but I'm usually very uncomfortable showing this side of me, it usually only comes out around romantic partners) On the other hand, I feel useless when people come to me for advice with issues I have no experience with. I probably come off as careless because I'll seem to "brush off" other people's problems, but in reality, I don't know how they expect me to help them, and I don't want to do the wrong thing and make the situation worse. I also suck at conversations, so it's hard to keep in touch with the people in my life. I really do care for & appreciate my friends and family, but I'm terrible at showing it, so they most likely don't understand the full extent of my love for them.
> 
> 4.) I'm usually quiet & reserved, but I almost feel like I have a switch that switches "on" when I'm in certain settings, and the extroverted side of me will come out. I can get chatty, loud, giggly, and sometimes even hyper.
> For example; at school I barely talk to anyone since I don't know many of the people in my classes. I'm too tired, grumpy & focused on my work to think of things to say to people.
> But on the special occasion when I go clubbing with my friends I turn into a completely different person haha. The music fills my body with energy and I physically can't resist getting up and dancing. If my friends don't dance with me, I'll peer pressure them to. I remember last time I went clubbing my friends spent an hour and a half sitting on the couch talking before they decided to get up and dance.... I was so filled with energy from the music that I physically couldn't control myself from nodding my head to the music the entire time, which resulted in a really sore neck afterwards x.x
> 
> 5.) I have a tendency to ramble on & on sometimes... I guess this sort of correlates with the "on/off" switch thing. When I leave a setting where I don't like socializing (school, work) and enter one where I feel more comfortable (seeing family & friends) I start pouring out my thoughts & can't seem to get myself to shut up. I think about a lot of things throughout the day, and although I am naturally pretty quiet, I feel like I'll burst if I don't get all my thoughts out somewhere during at least one point in the day. If I can't rant to anyone in person, I'll do it online.
> EDIT: I feel like this post is a perfect example of how I can get carried away with my rants. I wrote more than I expected to lol
> 
> 
> 
> 1 sounds like Ne/Si or Si/Ne axis. Pros/Cons analysis sounds more Te than Ti.
> 2 sounds like some sensor and feeler preference
> 3 suggests Fi and introversion
> 4 sounds like introversion preference, S preference -- u sound like you'd be fun to club with
> 5 sounds like introversion preference
> 
> Overall sounds like ISTJ is your best-fit. Could make an argument for INFP...
> 
> 1 I can get along just fine in social settings but I usually 1 to 1 or small-group it. I can make conversation with most people. The fratty noise-making group stuff I can do but feels less genuine and kinda stupid
> 
> 2 I come off very serious and businesslike if I'm not careful. I tend to focus more on information / data when talking with others. Can get very straight-faced and emotionless, I try to remember to smile.
> 
> 3 I'm good at pointing emotional motivators out, but less good at implementing on em. For example, my buddy is trying to start a company and his issue was retaining interns. Recognized that one of the core issues was the lack of a company culture -- people needed to feel a sense of friendship and loyalty to the company and so we implemented on it (not me..) and retained way more people.
> 
> 4 I like being the one in power. I also like taking risks and beating odds. I enjoy ruling with a soft hand so to speak, treating people with magnanimity.
> 
> 5 my main goal in life is to build a close-knit community and I frequently ask myself what will my legacy be beyond my death and how do I want to be remembered. Before I build that community though I want to establish myself and climb as high as I possibly can. I do believe people are separated in society based on how much they earn.
Click to expand...

1. Fi, possible introversion
2. T
3. Strikes me as an Ne-Si problem
4. Se/Ne and probable Fe
5. Si/Ni

ENTX

I. Commitment tended to be a problem for me when I was younger. I'd have wonderful dreams of, for example, reading books, watching shows, or playing games with other people, but I always found it difficult to actually shift into the process of doing that.

II. A reason I read history is to hear about the funny and impressive feats of history with a mix of interactions between contemporaries. Reading about great statesmen is very interesting for me.

III. I tend to stutter a lot if I'm doing something impromptu or giving an immediate reply. If I planned to say something, my voice is clear and powerful.

IV. I've always tried to be as objective as possible in my conclusions, but sometimes I substitute sets of facts to fit another theort (i.e. on my type or someone's type), so I may be left chasing myself in circles.

V. Diplomacy is the key to success in interacting with people. Smile, wave, say "mhm" and give them your attention. Nonetheless, I have difficulty maintaining eye contact with people.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> 1. Fi, possible introversion
> 2. T
> 3. Strikes me as an Ne-Si problem
> 4. Se/Ne and probable Fe
> 5. Si/Ni
> 
> ENTX
> 
> I. Commitment tended to be a problem for me when I was younger. I'd have wonderful dreams of, for example, reading books, watching shows, or playing games with other people, but I always found it difficult to actually shift into the process of doing that.
> 
> II. A reason I read history is to hear about the funny and impressive feats of history with a mix of interactions between contemporaries. Reading about great statesmen is very interesting for me.
> 
> III. I tend to stutter a lot if I'm doing something impromptu or giving an immediate reply. If I planned to say something, my voice is clear and powerful.
> 
> IV. I've always tried to be as objective as possible in my conclusions, but sometimes I substitute sets of facts to fit another theort (i.e. on my type or someone's type), so I may be left chasing myself in circles.
> 
> V. Diplomacy is the key to success in interacting with people. Smile, wave, say "mhm" and give them your attention. Nonetheless, I have difficulty maintaining eye contact with people.


I sounds like Fi with N preference
II sounds like Fi with Si/Ne
III sounds like inferior Se and clear introversion
IV is construed as either Ti/Ne or Ni/Te
V sounds like introversion, Fi, Te, and the statement in general strikes me as Si

Hard to conclude, still IxTJ. At least the Te/Fi axis is pretty clear. You might use Ti from time to time but it seems like Te/Fi is far more pronounced. I really don't see many traces of Ni within you... mostly just Si. But then you insist on N preference so it just doesn't compute. I almost think your stack is Te > Ne > Si > Fi yet still an introvert.. doesn't compute. Fitting you into a box you must be ESTJ as your Ne seems more pronounced than your Fi. Still, you're clearly an introvert. 

1. I've stood up for the little guy on numerous occasions. Every fist fight I've been in has been me standing up for someone else, and I've been in many. In an open setting I'll usually take under my wing the person that's ostracized and picked on. But in a goal-oriented setting, I tend to leave stragglers behind and focus on the talent. 

2. One of the most important things to me is to find a value and a reason in doing the things I do. I view this as Ni, Te, Fi in some order but I'll leave that to you to decide. If the reason isn't clear, there's no obvious benefits, and it doesn't fit into my personal sense of values, I have a really hard time doing the activity whatever it is. If I internalize it's benefit and where it fits into the puzzle of my life though, I all-in it whatever it is and usually I'm damn good at it too. I find I'm pretty talented but one of my biggest issues is finding the motive / reason to exert the energy and focus into whatever it is. If I don't have the motivation I might seem pretty useless. 

3. I enjoy reading a lot, I didn't when I was younger, now I do -- heyo mom was right haha. The books I read are mostly non-fiction business books, but every once in a while I can really get into a work of literature. The reason I enjoy the business books is because it's like getting the best knowledge from experienced individuals straight into my brain -- downloading toolkits into my brain I could use in my day to day life. Sometimes I read to find direction and purpose within myself -- a story or a nugget of advice might strike a chord with me internally and help me realize something.

4. I hate looking at the past, it really drains me -- especially with others -- I'm usually like "get over it, we're here now, think about what you can do in the situation you're in or look to the future". That said, I tend to look to certain ways I was in the past and wonder what I did differently then that I'm not getting the same results today -- which is a bad habit I'm trying to curb. Defining oneself by their imagined perception of the past is dangerous -- especially cuz our memories are so fallible and we tend to perceive things the way we want to rather than the way it actually was. 

5. I get into diatribes with people on the way I think things are and the way they should be which presses most people too intensely -- most people seem to want to just wing things and play the game at a short-sighted perspective. I really value it when I can interact with people that look ahead, theorize, and discuss potential plans of action. I also like spending time with people who can help me just unwind and not think about anything.


----------



## Clockheart

Merriweather said:


> 1. Fi, possible introversion
> 2. T
> 3. Strikes me as an Ne-Si problem
> 4. Se/Ne and probable Fe
> 5. Si/Ni
> 
> ENTX
> 
> I. Commitment tended to be a problem for me when I was younger. I'd have wonderful dreams of, for example, reading books, watching shows, or playing games with other people, but I always found it difficult to actually shift into the process of doing that.
> 
> II. A reason I read history is to hear about the funny and impressive feats of history with a mix of interactions between contemporaries. Reading about great statesmen is very interesting for me.
> 
> III. I tend to stutter a lot if I'm doing something impromptu or giving an immediate reply. If I planned to say something, my voice is clear and powerful.
> 
> IV. I've always tried to be as objective as possible in my conclusions, but sometimes I substitute sets of facts to fit another theort (i.e. on my type or someone's type), so I may be left chasing myself in circles.
> 
> V. Diplomacy is the key to success in interacting with people. Smile, wave, say "mhm" and give them your attention. Nonetheless, I have difficulty maintaining eye contact with people.


1. I, gonna guess Ni
2. T
3. J!
4. Fi
5. I, low Fe?

Hmm, gonna say INTX for that.

1. Overall, I'm pretty outgoing and love company, but I tend to have this weird moments in my life when I go in a complete shutdown mode - basically, I become a shut-in, play games 24/7 and avoid contacts with anyone, including my family, for days, sometimes weeks. Mom doesn't like me behaving like that at all, trying to drag me out of my comfort zone and always trying to strike up a conversation, which annoys me as hell, so i become even less open to communication. It's really weird, considering that people describe me as a very charming and charismatic person, but what happens to me is most likely a sign of introversion, who cannot be naturally charming, I believe.

2. I'm not feminine, like, at all. I keep my hair short, so I could waste less time taking care of it. Max makeup I wear is mascara (which looks really weird, considering that I have a resting bicth face as a default expression, which includes half-closed droopy eyes, so it looks like I only put mascara on my lower lashes, with adds to my dark undereye circles). Of course, I love heels and mini skirts, but even wearing them I still don't feel like a girly girl. I move and walk like a machine, I hate the idea of moving my body in a womanly/sophisticated way. I am pretty fashionable, but i feel most comfortable in baggy clothes, something that I barely feel touching my body. That's why I like staying at home so much, wearing this oversized clothing, letting my hair be messy, tucking it in some kind of half-bun, half-godknowswhat, glued to a laptot screen playing my fav MMO, not talking to anybody. If I could be a full-blown NEET, I'd go for it in a heartbeat. My feminine mother doesn't like it at all, trying to get me in her salsa classes, teaching me the art of seduction (which I can't even imagine myself using), but it's not like I can do anything about it - I just don't feel like a girl, whatever I do. And for some reason, people think they can judge me for that. Someone once even said to me 'this lifestyle of yours, it's a waste of a pretty face and body'. Freaking wow. I even have this friend that's a total opposite of me - very concerned with her looks, always trying to make her body better with sports/make-up/fake nails and boujie clothes. I endure constant whining about how the right angle of her eyebrow is a little bit higher then the left one, how she forgot to bring her lip-gloss with her, how her fat shows through her ribs when she twists her body around, how her butt is still too flat after weeks of working out, yada yada. Sometimes I even ask myself why am I even still friends with her.

3. I feel ashamed of and disgusted with showing affection and being intimate. I always feel the need to stay in control of my feelings and hunches, so I come off as rigid and unfeeling very often. For example, my whole family is into this playful types of conversations, and here's me, preferring to answer with simple 'yes' or 'no', instead of indulgine in this cringey word plays.

4. Yesterday my friend told me, that my laugh always sounds fake, which brought me to think about the degree of sincerity of my emotions. And I discovered that while talking to people and trying to establish relationships, I tend to say and express things I don't actually feel. I barely even feel anything about talking to them, it's as of I just put on a mask and do what is necessary to create 'social links' (perfect phrase to describe my perception of relationships, thanks Persona).

5. Whenever I'm out with friends, either male or female, I always subconsciously take up a role of a protector. I've saved my girls from pervy guys thousands of times, I talked our way out of the toughest of situations. It's not like I'm trying to be a hero, it just comes naturally to me. I don't feel fear at such moments at all, and somehow I always know what to say to succeed in fleeing without consequences.


----------



## Firelily

Not sure if you are INTJ you are showing signs that could lead to ISTJ also the way you talk and draw in information. Dom ni does however seek to make meaningful connections within their thought processes. 
I would go with INTJ at a guess 

For me 
1. I like to share everything. Haha I am the one who likes talking to you about what I’m reading and what you are reading. 

2. I hate it when others try to control you or anyone else. Really! All people are different just leave them alone to think, believe and do what they like. If they wanted your opinion they would ask for it. 

3. I hate fake people, I can always tell if someone’s smile is for real. Haha sorry if this hurts you i don’t mean to 

4. I love to seek out information on topics of interest. I spend most of my spare time looking up information and doing research. 

5. I am a poet.


----------



## Crowbo

Temizzle said:


> I sounds like Fi with N preference
> II sounds like Fi with Si/Ne
> III sounds like inferior Se and clear introversion
> IV is construed as either Ti/Ne or Ni/Te
> V sounds like introversion, Fi, Te, and the statement in general strikes me as Si
> 
> Hard to conclude, still IxTJ. At least the Te/Fi axis is pretty clear. You might use Ti from time to time but it seems like Te/Fi is far more pronounced. I really don't see many traces of Ni within you... mostly just Si. But then you insist on N preference so it just doesn't compute. I almost think your stack is Te > Ne > Si > Fi yet still an introvert.. doesn't compute. Fitting you into a box you must be ESTJ as your Ne seems more pronounced than your Fi. Still, you're clearly an introvert.
> 
> 1. I've stood up for the little guy on numerous occasions. Every fist fight I've been in has been me standing up for someone else, and I've been in many. In an open setting I'll usually take under my wing the person that's ostracized and picked on. But in a goal-oriented setting, I tend to leave stragglers behind and focus on the talent.
> 
> 2. One of the most important things to me is to find a value and a reason in doing the things I do. I view this as Ni, Te, Fi in some order but I'll leave that to you to decide. If the reason isn't clear, there's no obvious benefits, and it doesn't fit into my personal sense of values, I have a really hard time doing the activity whatever it is. If I internalize it's benefit and where it fits into the puzzle of my life though, I all-in it whatever it is and usually I'm damn good at it too. I find I'm pretty talented but one of my biggest issues is finding the motive / reason to exert the energy and focus into whatever it is. If I don't have the motivation I might seem pretty useless.
> 
> 3. I enjoy reading a lot, I didn't when I was younger, now I do -- heyo mom was right haha. The books I read are mostly non-fiction business books, but every once in a while I can really get into a work of literature. The reason I enjoy the business books is because it's like getting the best knowledge from experienced individuals straight into my brain -- downloading toolkits into my brain I could use in my day to day life. Sometimes I read to find direction and purpose within myself -- a story or a nugget of advice might strike a chord with me internally and help me realize something.
> 
> 4. I hate looking at the past, it really drains me -- especially with others -- I'm usually like "get over it, we're here now, think about what you can do in the situation you're in or look to the future". That said, I tend to look to certain ways I was in the past and wonder what I did differently then that I'm not getting the same results today -- which is a bad habit I'm trying to curb. Defining oneself by their imagined perception of the past is dangerous -- especially cuz our memories are so fallible and we tend to perceive things the way we want to rather than the way it actually was.
> 
> 5. I get into diatribes with people on the way I think things are and the way they should be which presses most people too intensely -- most people seem to want to just wing things and play the game at a short-sighted perspective. I really value it when I can interact with people that look ahead, theorize, and discuss potential plans of action. I also like spending time with people who can help me just unwind and not think about anything.


1. Fi
2. Fi
3.Te+Ni
4.Ni
5.Te+Ni
ENTJ

I- I want to be everywhere on this planet and go to space.

II- I struggle heavily to manage my time and money well, and hate having to meet deadlines on stuff.

III- I have a difficult time learning from basic past mistakes and am hard on myself for past failures under stress.

IV- I enjoy beating and one-upping people just for the heck of it.

V- I like to discover strange esoteric stuff on the internet.


----------



## Clockheart

@Temizzle

1. May be a sing of exroversion. Fi.
2. Te-Fi by the book
3. Te-Ni
4. Se, with a touch of Te
5. low Se, thinker

ENTJ


----------



## Literally Gone

Crowbo said:


> 1. Fi
> 2. Fi
> 3.Te+Ni
> 4.Ni
> 5.Te+Ni
> ENTJ
> 
> I- I want to be everywhere on this planet and go to space.
> 
> II- I struggle heavily to manage my time and money well, and hate having to meet deadlines on stuff.
> 
> III- I have a difficult time learning from basic past mistakes and am hard on myself for past failures under stress.
> 
> IV- I enjoy beating and one-upping people just for the heck of it.
> 
> V- I like to discover strange esoteric stuff on the internet.


Are you actually me?! 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

LillyFlower said:


> Not sure if you are INTJ you are showing signs that could lead to ISTJ also the way you talk and draw in information. Dom ni does however seek to make meaningful connections within their thought processes.
> I would go with INTJ at a guess
> 
> For me
> 1. I like to share everything. Haha I am the one who likes talking to you about what I’m reading and what you are reading.
> 
> 2. I hate it when others try to control you or anyone else. Really! All people are different just leave them alone to think, believe and do what they like. If they wanted your opinion they would ask for it.
> 
> 3. I hate fake people, I can always tell if someone’s smile is for real. Haha sorry if this hurts you i don’t mean to
> 
> 4. I love to seek out information on topics of interest. I spend most of my spare time looking up information and doing research.
> 
> 5. I am a poet.


I want to type you because you remind me of my ex who's also called Lily and is likely your type as well  

1 sounds like Fi wanting to express itself 
2 sounds like epitome of Fi and inferior Te 
3 Fi 
4 Se? 
5 Fi 

Not enough on the N/S split, but xxFP is clear lol. Likely lead with Fi -- I would go with IxFP for time being. 

1 I enjoy poking and prodding people, especially if it might make them critically question who they are and why they are doing what they're doing. 

2 It almost physically hurts to be in a compromising situation where I have to keep my head down and blindly follow directions or do as I'm told -- I can't remember the last time I was actually in a position like this I always squirm my way out one way or another. 

3 Once you're close to me you're likely in my network for life -- I have a hard time letting go of the people closest to me. I can if it makes sense but I still will help you out if you need me. 

4 I spent the first portion of my life fighting against people especially those close to me. I had to squiggle my way out of everyone's hands so I can live on my own two feet under my own rules making my own decisions. I've realized life is too short for this and I've been repairing my close relationships over the past couple years and they are going really well. They also respect that I'm making it almost entirely on my own. 

5 I was a low-maintenance kid -- I always entertained myself and somehow understood what is decent and what is excess. You could say I was mature for my age.


----------



## Crowbo

Literally God said:


> Are you actually me?!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

LillyFlower said:


> Not sure if you are INTJ you are showing signs that could lead to ISTJ also the way you talk and draw in information. Dom ni does however seek to make meaningful connections within their thought processes.
> I would go with INTJ at a guess
> 
> For me
> 1. I like to share everything. Haha I am the one who likes talking to you about what I’m reading and what you are reading.
> 
> 2. I hate it when others try to control you or anyone else. Really! All people are different just leave them alone to think, believe and do what they like. If they wanted your opinion they would ask for it.
> 
> 3. I hate fake people, I can always tell if someone’s smile is for real. Haha sorry if this hurts you i don’t mean to
> 
> 4. I love to seek out information on topics of interest. I spend most of my spare time looking up information and doing research.
> 
> 5. I am a poet.


INFP

1. Everyday somebody points out to me that I'm very witty, or that I should be a writer or a comedian (hahaha) but I disagree.

2. It is impossible for me to relax or reflect, and so it is impossible for me to read.

3. I make the same mistakes over and over again.

4. Asked my Mother to describe me as a child and 'boisterous' is the only word she could think of.

5. Did absolutely nothing in secondary school for 5 years, in the very last few weeks I studied everything using textbooks and managed to get better results than most of the year (would've been better if it wasn't for coursework).


----------



## Literally Gone

Crowbo said:


> 1.Ni
> 2.Ni+Fi
> 3.Te+Ni
> 4.Ni+Se
> 5.Te+Ni
> ENTJ fo sho @Temizzle
> 
> I- I enjoy acquiring new skills, and I learn them quickly. Because I want to learn and get good at things so fast, I hate learning anything in a process that is slow, repetitive, and involves lots of rote memorization and rules. Because of this, the beginner stage is often the most tedious for me because it's usually a slow tutorial slog. I'ts also the reason why I've yet to attempt to get my drivers licence, and why I'm so critical of the public school system.
> 
> II- Often in films and video games I imagine characters doing all sorts of unexpected stuff that they would never do. For instance; "Wouldn't it be interesting if Mario murdered Peach?" "Wouldn't it be funny if Harry Potter just said Fuck y'all! I'm the master of death! and just spontaneously killed all his friends with the elder wand after the battle of Hogwarts?"
> 
> III- Generally, I believe life will continue to improve the longer I live, and that I have a sense of future destiny that is greater than most people I know.
> 
> IV- It's hard for me to resist speaking without spitting out, analogies, one-liners, sarcastic remarks, and innuendos often.
> 
> V- I tend to look down on people that jump on the bandwagon of anything that's popular and mainstream just because it's mainstream so I'm relatively anti normie.


Ok, this is really getting weird now... I can safely say that I do or agree with at least 90% of the things I've read that you posted on this thread...
I haven't bothered to get my licence either... I know I could drive if it were necessary though...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

@Enoch how are you gonna just hop over me like that someone's got to type me still


----------



## Knave

All that is geared towards Ne, @Enoch, so ENxP fits you and your zaniness quite well.

1. I've always seen impulsiveness and lacking control over emotions as a weakness, and judge people close to me for making dumb decisions in the moment, without being able to see potential consequences.

2. Karma is a driving force for me, and even when younger, for example, missing a turn somewhere when driving would always immediately result in my thinking that it was meant to be, like maybe I'd have gotten a ticket or hit by a car had I not missed the turn.

3. When I get excited about a topic I find fascinating/interesting I'll over-annunciate, use a lot of gestures, talk really fast, and cut people off.

4. I'm somewhat dissociated from reality, unaware of myself, constantly asking questions about myself and who I am to close ones, somewhat obsessed with the theory itself, burdening them with questions about themselves and discussing functions, etc.

5. I've always been a bit lost, but over the years I've had a single idea/goal of what I wanted: When I was younger I was certain I'd be the next Michael Jordan and that was my reality. Once that became a false possibility I had no real direction. In my 20's I focused on writing and most my investments and thoughts were directed towards that goal and helped me get back into school for my degree. The problem with my direction is I will lack confidence and belief to push myself to reach my goals.


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> @Enoch how are you gonna just hop over me like that someone's got to type me still


Hasn't noticed you posted, and I didn't hop over you I fell over you, is a better phrase.


----------



## Literally Gone

Enoch said:


> INFP
> 
> 1. Everyday somebody points out to me that I'm very witty, or that I should be a writer or a comedian (hahaha) but I disagree.
> 
> 2. It is impossible for me to relax or reflect, and so it is impossible for me to read.
> 
> 3. I make the same mistakes over and over again.
> 
> 4. Asked my Mother to describe me as a child and 'boisterous' is the only word she could think of.
> 
> 5. Did absolutely nothing in secondary school for 5 years, in the very last few weeks I studied everything using textbooks and managed to get better results than most of the year (would've been better if it wasn't for coursework).


Yes I say ENFP for you... I could entertain ENTP if push comes to shove.

I can actually relate to you quite a bit.

I really think you should form a comedy duo with me though. Maybe a whole group of we can get @Crowbo to join...

1I hate being told "because I said so". I will usually argue with people to the point of near physical violence from them to get an explanation. 

2 I really don't value the education system at all. I hate being told you need to get an education, that's the most important thing for you. I know it's all bullshit. I learned almost everything on my own terms, so little was done in school its been an absolute waste of my life so far. I often offends thin skinned crybabies there too, so that much is fun at least. My performance in school is vastly lower than my potential as I don't really give a damn.

3 I will often think about very strange and random things, very similar to examples provided by Crowbo.

4 My main goal in life is to travel the world and then to go into space. I'd prefer to do the traveling with a partner or with friends.

5 Many people have told me I'm the most sarcastic person they've ever met. I almost always have some sarcastic remark or innuendo that I make.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Okay I don't know or care who but somebody better type my last post because otherwise I'm just gonna hop over everyone else and repost it.


----------



## Knave

Temizzle said:


> Okay I don't know or care who but somebody better type my last post because otherwise I'm just gonna hop over everyone else and repost it.


Well now we're just a stack of blocks


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Okay I don't know or care who but somebody better type my last post because otherwise I'm just gonna hop over everyone else and repost it.


I was busy replying to @Enoch while you did yours. I type rather slowly is all.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Knave

Literally God said:


> I was busy replying to @Enoch while you did yours. I type rather slowly is all.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Yeah I figured. Yours comes across major Pe dom with a thinking preference so ExTP.


----------



## Temizzle

Still waiting...


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> Still waiting...


Thought lions were patient.


----------



## Knave

Temizzle said:


> Still waiting...


Me too. @Enoch owes you since he skipped you. Or we should call someone in to type us both, @Temizzle. Who's a great typer around here?


----------



## Enoch

Knave said:


> Who's a great typer around here?


 @Turi


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> Thought lions were patient.


I don't know what gave you that misconception.


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> @Turi


NO I much rather prefer @Enoch.


----------



## Knave

Enoch said:


> @Turi


He can't even type himself and lives in a tornado, swirling around within different theories, ideas, insights every week.


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> NO I much rather prefer @Enoch.


Thank you, I was going to do it anyway.

Hold on.


----------



## Lacy

Enoch said:


> Thought lions were patient.


Lazy, not patient.


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> I want to type you because you remind me of my ex who's also called Lily and is likely your type as well
> 
> 1 sounds like Fi wanting to express itself
> 2 sounds like epitome of Fi and inferior Te
> 3 Fi
> 4 Se?
> 5 Fi
> 
> Not enough on the N/S split, but xxFP is clear lol. Likely lead with Fi -- I would go with IxFP for time being.
> 
> 1 I enjoy poking and prodding people, especially if it might make them critically question who they are and why they are doing what they're doing.
> 
> 2 It almost physically hurts to be in a compromising situation where I have to keep my head down and blindly follow directions or do as I'm told -- I can't remember the last time I was actually in a position like this I always squirm my way out one way or another.
> 
> 3 Once you're close to me you're likely in my network for life -- I have a hard time letting go of the people closest to me. I can if it makes sense but I still will help you out if you need me.
> 
> 4 I spent the first portion of my life fighting against people especially those close to me. I had to squiggle my way out of everyone's hands so I can live on my own two feet under my own rules making my own decisions. I've realized life is too short for this and I've been repairing my close relationships over the past couple years and they are going really well. They also respect that I'm making it almost entirely on my own.
> 
> 5 I was a low-maintenance kid -- I always entertained myself and somehow understood what is decent and what is excess. You could say I was mature for my age.


1 Te perhaps.
2 Ummmmm, NTJ?
3 Haven't slightest clue, could be inferior Fi?
4 NTJ
5 Complete opposite of me, even now, TJ.


----------



## Enoch

Lacy Tears said:


> Lazy, not patient.


Same thing really.


----------



## mistbornnaomi

1. I sing non-stop
2. I can solve a rubics cube
3. I am book obsessed
4. my favorite book is mistborn
5. I love theater (villains are fun to play)


----------



## Pippo

mistbornnaomi said:


> 1. I sing non-stop
> 2. I can solve a rubics cube
> 3. I am book obsessed
> 4. my favorite book is mistborn
> 5. I love theater (villains are fun to play)


1. Se
2. Ti/Si?
3. Probable Ne
4. Ne
5. Ne/Se

INXP

I. One of my favorite things to do in history is study how culture and political environments evolve over time to see how things might play out tomorrow.

II. Though I'm, what you might call, pessimistic about human nature (I believe people are inherently driven by self-interest and the incentive known as "happiness), I'm still optimistic about the outcome.

III. I've always been fascinated with tiering "who was the best general in [x] war/era" or the like with administrative skill, reliability, charisma, political savvy, or anything similar.

IV. I can become stressed when I don't live up to my moral standards and high expectations of myself.

V. Esoteric and dumb humor is my favorite.


----------



## Firelily

INTJ 
C=

1, i can see sadness in peoples eyes 

2, i am at home when surrounded by nature

3, i love doing puzzles 

4, i love cooking 

5, i love to watch people who think they know me go on and on all the while knowing they dont know me at all


----------



## Crowbo

ixfj-leaning on S

I- Overly long lectures and explanations on just one subject bore me to death.

II- I like to say all sorts of weird stuff to throw people off.

III- I'm very rarely satisfied with things and life the way they are, and reality leaves a lot to be desired so the future is tons of fun to think about.

IV- I can't do something without doing a whole bunch of other things so I work in spurts of energy.

V- If someone tells me "That's just the way it it" "This is how the world works" or "Because I said so" I will think they're full of shit.


----------



## Knave

Crowbo said:


> ixfj-leaning on S
> 
> I- Overly long lectures and explanations on just one subject bore me to death.
> 
> II- I like to say all sorts of weird stuff to throw people off.
> 
> III- I'm very rarely satisfied with things and life the way they are, and reality leaves a lot to be desired so the future is tons of fun to think about.
> 
> IV- I can't do something without doing a whole bunch of other things so I work in spurts of energy.
> 
> V- If someone tells me "That's just the way it it" "This is how the world works" or "Because I said so" I will think they're full of shit.


Now watch me whp, now watch me Ne Ne. 

And when someone's says, "That's just the way it is," I always want to pull out chinese stars and start flinging them at them.


----------



## Temizzle

Crowbo said:


> ixfj-leaning on S
> 
> I- Overly long lectures and explanations on just one subject bore me to death.
> 
> II- I like to say all sorts of weird stuff to throw people off.
> 
> III- I'm very rarely satisfied with things and life the way they are, and reality leaves a lot to be desired so the future is tons of fun to think about.
> 
> IV- I can't do something without doing a whole bunch of other things so I work in spurts of energy.
> 
> V- If someone tells me "That's just the way it it" "This is how the world works" or "Because I said so" I will think they're full of shit.


I Pe
II Ne
III Ne
IV Pe
V Ti

Ne dominance, Ti auxiliary, ENTP clear. 

1 I prefer to lead with vision and to respect other's intelligence. I prefer to lay out the goal: where we want to get, and let my team members figure out on their own how they will get there. I'll provide them with resources, but I prefer to see them be resourceful themselves -- to take ownership of the problem and get it done by whatever means necessary. 

2 The important things I will prepare for and think about, but most day-to-day tasks I could leave sloppy or undone. I definitely will hire a maid in the future when/if I acquire the funds, I just don't wanna be bothered taking care of these remedial things. Folding laundry? Ugh... and the people who pair and roll up their socks -- such a waste of time. Bigger fish to fry out there. 

3 Sometimes I think things are obvious so I don't explain them and I get surprised when it isn't as clear to others. I often get surprised at the little things people view as obstacles -- in my head I'm like.. so.... just do this? Isn't that obvious? That said... sometimes I might seem clueless because I really ask questions, sometimes questions that seem obvious, but that's because I'm trying to paint a clear picture and make sure the facts are set straight and clear so that everyone is on the same page. 

4 I can get really bubbly and affectionate in private but not many people know that lol. 

5 I've found that confidence in particular looks good on me.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Temizzle said:


> 1 I prefer to lead with vision and to respect other's intelligence. I prefer to lay out the goal: where we want to get, and let my team members figure out on their own how they will get there. I'll provide them with resources, but I prefer to see them be resourceful themselves -- to take ownership of the problem and get it done by whatever means necessary.
> 
> 2 The important things I will prepare for and think about, but most day-to-day tasks I could leave sloppy or undone. I definitely will hire a maid in the future when/if I acquire the funds, I just don't wanna be bothered taking care of these remedial things. Folding laundry? Ugh... and the people who pair and roll up their socks -- such a waste of time. Bigger fish to fry out there.
> 
> 3 Sometimes I think things are obvious so I don't explain them and I get surprised when it isn't as clear to others. I often get surprised at the little things people view as obstacles -- in my head I'm like.. so.... just do this? Isn't that obvious? That said... sometimes I might seem clueless because I really ask questions, sometimes questions that seem obvious, but that's because I'm trying to paint a clear picture and make sure the facts are set straight and clear so that everyone is on the same page.
> 
> 4 I can get really bubbly and affectionate in private but not many people know that lol.
> 
> 5 I've found that confidence in particular looks good on me.


1. TE 
2.perceiving 
3.TE 
4. Low feeling perhaps 
5. Extroversion 

I'm guessing Entj or estj 

1. I enjoy introspecting myself and analyzing my thoughts and emotions, in my teens I was really depress bc I can't seem to find anyone that gets me , however after 17 I realized , I give myself the best comfort and though that I bc very aware of my own emotions and optimistic 
2. I find myself to be very well mannered, even when joking or bantering around, I find words that would comfort others rather than make them uncomfortable. However the humor I enjoy is quite dark and crude and it's rare for anyone to offend me . 
3. If I choose to open up to somebody or share a personal matter , my problem is already resolved and I'm not seeking advice. It annoys me when people try giving me advice on what to do or how to feel bc I'm retelling them the story to open up about myself and to create a stronger bond- I'm not asking for help . It's rare for me to ask for help, especially when it comes to emotional matters 
4. I can remember conversations quite well, I may be forgetful but when it comes to conversing or sharing thoughts- my memory is quite sharp 
5. I'm quite care free and relax, I never quite get how people get social anxiety or panic attack. In my younger years I mistake people anxiety and panic attack as them trying to get my attention - something I deeply regret. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. TE
> 2.perceiving
> 3.TE
> 4. Low feeling perhaps
> 5. Extroversion
> 
> I'm guessing Entj or estj
> 
> 1. I enjoy introspecting myself and analyzing my thoughts and emotions, in my teens I was really depress bc I can't seem to find anyone that gets me , however after 17 I realized , I give myself the best comfort and though that I bc very aware of my own emotions and optimistic
> 2. I find myself to be very well mannered, even when joking or bantering around, I find words that would comfort others rather than make them uncomfortable. However the humor I enjoy is quite dark and crude and it's rare for anyone to offend me .
> 3. If I choose to open up to somebody or share a personal matter , my problem is already resolved and I'm not seeking advice. It annoys me when people try giving me advice on what to do or how to feel bc I'm retelling them the story to open up about myself and to create a stronger bond- I'm not asking for help . It's rare for me to ask for help, especially when it comes to emotional matters
> 4. I can remember conversations quite well, I may be forgetful but when it comes to conversing or sharing thoughts- my memory is quite sharp
> 5. I'm quite care free and relax, I never quite get how people get social anxiety or panic attack. In my younger years I mistake people anxiety and panic attack as them trying to get my attention - something I deeply regret.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


1 Fi 

2 is tough for me to digest. Sounds like a perceiving function though... Ne or Se likely... probably Ne with the Si influence (well-mannered)

3 sounds like Fi dominance with lower-functioning Te

4 sounds like Si influence 

5 sounds like P.. and I'm not sure if it suggests extraversion or not. 

But because your Fi seems strong, seems like you have Te aversion, and you seem to have some sort of handle on Si, Fi - Ne - Si - Te seems a better fit for you than ENFP. 

1 I've got a poor handle on my emotions. Over the years I'm getting better but it used to be when something pushed me over the edge I would explode and get downright irrational and unreasonable -- resorting to fucking shit up and sometimes even violence. Now some emotion might just hit me and it takes me days before I can even figure out what it is let alone why it's bugging me. 

2 I find respite from my emotions usually from doing work, working out, reading literature, or playing music. I always think I prefer the company of others but then I realize I suck at discussing my emotions lol... and people's pity does more bad than good. 

3 I come off rough around the edges to others, often stepping on their toes without even realizing it (in person...). Usually I'm just trying to cut the crap and get to the crux of the situation, or straighten out the facts so everyone is on the same page, so I overlook social graces, politeness, and all that giggly bs. 

4 I've got two basic modes... focused work mode and chillin go with the flow mode. Every once in a while you'll catch a rage-face fuck shit up Temizzle. 

5 I have a really hard time conceding to others unless I'm truly at fault and I'm really sensitive to power games.. even subtle ones.


----------



## Crowbo

@Temizzle

I- inf Fi

II- Se+Fi

III- Te

IV- Te+Se

V- Fi

ENTJ

I- I love the internet and browsing it because at its core, it contains the essence of existence and the universe all condensed into a holistic and technological reality. You could do nothing but explore the world wide web for the rest of your life and you'd still only see a tiny fraction of what exists and will exist on the internet. There's always something new on the web to discover. I have the web to thank for many of the music, games, and content I enjoy, many of the concepts and facts I've learned, and all the other stuff I've come across.

II- Many people have said, thought, or wondered if I'm high even though I've never touched a single drug in my life.

III- I tend to carry stuff around me without putting it away, causing me to misplace or lose it.

IV- I always have a conception of how to improve or shake something up. I enjoy speculating and discussing all potential solutions to a problem, as well all the possible outcomes of something and possible causes to said thing.

V- At my graduation ceremony, one of my friends promised to give me money if I didn't talk throughout the entire thing.


----------



## Clockheart

Crowbo said:


> @Temizzle
> 
> I- inf Fi
> 
> II- Se+Fi
> 
> III- Te
> 
> IV- Te+Se
> 
> V- Fi
> 
> ENTJ
> 
> I- I love the internet and browsing it because at its core, it contains the essence of existence and the universe all condensed into a holistic and technological reality. You could do nothing but explore the world wide web for the rest of your life and you'd still only see a tiny fraction of what exists and will exist on the internet. There's always something new on the web to discover. I have the web to thank for many of the music, games, and content I enjoy, many of the concepts and facts I've learned, and all the other stuff I've come across.
> 
> II- Many people have said, thought, or wondered if I'm high even though I've never touched a single drug in my life.
> 
> III- I tend to carry stuff around me without putting it away, causing me to misplace or lose it.
> 
> IV- I always have a conception of how to improve or shake something up. I enjoy speculating and discussing all potential solutions to a problem, as well all the possible outcomes of something and possible causes to said thing.
> 
> V- At my graduation ceremony, one of my friends promised to give me money if I didn't talk throughout the entire thing.



1. preach. can't really determine any functions out of it though
2. Extrovert, intuitive
3. relatable
4. Ne *yawn*
5. daredevil, fun-loving. Hints that usually you're a chatterbox. Extrovertion.

Well, not a judger (lack of organisation, no willingness to change this fact). ENxP. Leaning more towards ENFP, to tell the truth, you seem like a Fi user.

1. I find poetry cringey.
2. I have an abundance of these 'dream images' of myself in my head. I think I could make my personal look book if I wanted to.
3. Whatever I do in my life, I always try to get some kicks out of it. Having fun is most important to me. Hence perceiving life as a game.
4. I don't get people who can just sit there and read books. I'm so hungry for this world, I feel like it rips me apart. I want to do something, I want to do everything: running, swimming, cycling, climbing, dancing, jumping with a freaking parachute. I wish I could have an all-seeing eye, so I could see EVERYTHING in this world and satisfy my hunger for it.
5. I tend to focus on some minor imperfect details (an assymetric neckless on a game character's neck) that bug me for a long time.


----------



## Crowbo

Clockheart said:


> 1. preach. can't really determine any functions out of it though
> 2. Extrovert, intuitive
> 3. relatable
> 4. Ne *yawn*
> 5. daredevil, fun-loving. Hints that usually you're a chatterbox. Extrovertion.
> 
> Well, not a judger (lack of organisation, no willingness to change this fact). ENxP. Leaning more towards ENFP, to tell the truth, you seem like a Fi user.
> 
> 1. I find poetry cringey.
> 2. I have an abundance of these 'dream images' of myself in my head. I think I could make my personal look book if I wanted to.
> 3. Whatever I do in my life, I always try to get some kicks out of it. Having fun is most important to me. Hence perceiving life as a game.
> 4. I don't get people who can just sit there and read books. I'm so hungry for this world, I feel like it rips me apart. I want to do something, I want to do everything: running, swimming, cycling, climbing, dancing, jumping with a freaking parachute. I wish I could have an all-seeing eye, so I could see EVERYTHING in this world and satisfy my hunger for it.
> 5. I tend to focus on some minor imperfect details (an assymetric neckless on a game character's neck) that bug me for a long time.


I. not sure

II. Ni

III. Se

IV. Se

V. S

Thinking XSFP

Just out of curiosity, where do you get the impression of me being an Fi user?


----------



## Clockheart

Crowbo said:


> I. not sure
> 
> II. Ni
> 
> III. Se
> 
> IV. Se
> 
> V. S
> 
> Thinking XSFP
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where do you get the impression of me being an Fi user?


imo, tert Fe contains a lot of sucking up to people. you don't seem to have a need to take responsibility/verbally protect people you care for, you're not very confrontational in regards of ethics. it feels like staying true to yourself is way more important for you.

but hey, it's internet and I don't know you really well. Don't take it seriously.


----------



## Pippo

double post


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> 1. I spend too much time playing video games, usually on my PC. I really want a good pc to experience the good games.
> 2. In games I dont mind joining clans, but I tend to have a more solo play style compared to others.
> 3. I don’t mind a large acquaintances of friends really, I however am too nervous and naturally being uncomfortable to be under the spotlight and being watched by everyone
> 4.I really dont follow a tutorial for something unless it’s needed or urgent. I just observe it and wonder, how exactly will I fix this mess or something. I’m either successful or I fucked something up super hard, and usually it’s the latter in which I’m considered quite incompetent
> 5. I’m quite the procrastinator in where I don’t finish stuff until the very last minute, sometimes I won’t even finish at all if I’m in the who the fuck cares mood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Some use of Ti is probable
2. Anti-Fe
3. Introverted Fe
4. Se-Ni/Ni-Se
5. Unlikely Te or Si

IxTP/INFJ



Ruri The Typer said:


> 1. I have ebola, got that from hugs
> 2. I jump to speculations too fast, sometimes can judge people too quick also
> 3. I didn't find the way
> 4. I always use my head in situations, for example : When some guy called me shorty, i headbutted him.
> 5. I dont do drugs, believe me.


1. F
2. Ne
3. n/a
4. Ne/Se
5. If you're suspected of using drugs, you're probably an Fi user, lol

xNFP

I. My first instinct when presented with a problem is to immediately tackle it with a series of tactics I've developed over time. Failing to yield much progress can cause stress, but I'm typically able to work things out on my own.

II. At any given point in time, I'm usually listening to music. There's not a specific kind, it's just whatever I'm interested in at the time.

III. I give off a somewhat intimidating and watching vibe according to other people, which I dislike to a degree. I try to make my presence more calming and relaxing by using sarcastic humor and trying to make the other person(s) laugh, but I sometimes have to muster the energy to do so.

IV. Objectivity is my highest principle.

V. In order to decide on answers for my type, for example, I'll often just see how well the answer sits with me and mull over it in my head.


----------



## Clockheart

MyaTheTiger said:


> @litearlly God
> 
> I think you are an ENTP
> 
> 
> 1.I LOVE reading about psychology and paranormal and all those taboo stuff
> 2.I wake up earlier in the morning just so I can take a half an hour walk and listen to music
> 3.I love daydreaming about things that could happen or I just wish to happen
> 4. In my worst edition I am manipulative and possesive
> 5. I love listening to other peoples problems.


1. Ni
2. Ain't no S gonna give sacred sleep up for some early morning walk. Probably N.
3. Ni indeed
4. How is this unhealthy Fe? That's Fi at it's 'finest'.
5. Fe

ENFP.


----------



## catharsiis

Merriweather said:


> I. My first instinct when presented with a problem is to immediately tackle it with a series of tactics I've developed over time. Failing to yield much progress can cause stress, but I'm typically able to work things out on my own.
> 
> II. At any given point in time, I'm usually listening to music. There's not a specific kind, it's just whatever I'm interested in at the time.
> 
> III. I give off a somewhat intimidating and watching vibe according to other people, which I dislike to a degree. I try to make my presence more calming and relaxing by using sarcastic humor and trying to make the other person(s) laugh, but I sometimes have to muster the energy to do so.
> 
> IV. Objectivity is my highest principle.
> 
> V. In order to decide on answers for my type, for example, I'll often just see how well the answer sits with me and mull over it in my head.


1. Si + Te
2. S
3. Introvert with Te
4. Si
5. Fi

I'd guess ISTJ

1. I am extremely lazy and procrastinate many things.... Even the simplest of tasks. 
2. I start a lot of projects & neglect to finish them. My notebooks & sketchbooks are filled with elaborate story ideas & illustrations that I eventually got sick of and left behind
3. I probably come off as cold to strangers, but I can actually be kind of a softie around people I'm close to
4. I overanalyze everything. I always feel the need to pick apart situations to try to figure them out... but I'll end up overthinking them so much it takes forever for me to actually solve anything & find answers
5. I dislike arguments & unnecessary emotional conflicts. Arguments can help sometimes, but it annoys me when people get upset and hold grudges over things that could have been talked about & solved calmly & easily, without drama or fuss. 

Sent from my 5049Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

catharsiis said:


> 1. Si + Te
> 2. S
> 3. Introvert with Te
> 4. Si
> 5. Fi
> 
> I'd guess ISTJ
> 
> 1. I am extremely lazy and procrastinate many things.... Even the simplest of tasks.
> 2. I start a lot of projects & neglect to finish them. My notebooks & sketchbooks are filled with elaborate story ideas & illustrations that I eventually got sick of and left behind
> 3. I probably come off as cold to strangers, but I can actually be kind of a softie around people I'm close to
> 4. I overanalyze everything. I always feel the need to pick apart situations to try to figure them out... but I'll end up overthinking them so much it takes forever for me to actually solve anything & find answers
> 5. I dislike arguments & unnecessary emotional conflicts. Arguments can help sometimes, but it annoys me when people get upset and hold grudges over things that could have been talked about & solved calmly & easily, without drama or fuss.
> 
> Sent from my 5049Z using Tapatalk


1 Ne
2 Ne/Fi
3 Fi
4 Fi
5 enneagram 9

INFP 9

1 favorite genre of movie is gangster primarily for the power dynamics

2 I read like 5 books at once going snippet by snippet in each until I finish them one by one constantly picking up others

3 I'm really not that social. I used to be hyper social at one point but now I'm less concerned with social dynamics and more concerned with just getting what I want. Learning more about the world I lose faith in humanity and put more stock in developing myself. 

4 I'm lazy. real lazy. I would just lay on a beach drinking Pina coladas all day if I could. 

5 Definitely a family first type of person.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> catharsiis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Si + Te
> 2. S
> 3. Introvert with Te
> 4. Si
> 5. Fi
> 
> I'd guess ISTJ
> 
> 1. I am extremely lazy and procrastinate many things.... Even the simplest of tasks.
> 2. I start a lot of projects & neglect to finish them. My notebooks & sketchbooks are filled with elaborate story ideas & illustrations that I eventually got sick of and left behind
> 3. I probably come off as cold to strangers, but I can actually be kind of a softie around people I'm close to
> 4. I overanalyze everything. I always feel the need to pick apart situations to try to figure them out... but I'll end up overthinking them so much it takes forever for me to actually solve anything & find answers
> 5. I dislike arguments & unnecessary emotional conflicts. Arguments can help sometimes, but it annoys me when people get upset and hold grudges over things that could have been talked about & solved calmly & easily, without drama or fuss.
> 
> Sent from my 5049Z using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Ne
> 2 Ne/Fi
> 3 Fi
> 4 Fi
> 5 enneagram 9
> 
> INFP 9
> 
> 1 favorite genre of movie is gangster primarily for the power dynamics
> 
> 2 I read like 5 books at once going snippet by snippet in each until I finish them one by one constantly picking up others
> 
> 3 I'm really not that social. I used to be hyper social at one point but now I'm less concerned with social dynamics and more concerned with just getting what I want. Learning more about the world I lose faith in humanity and put more stock in developing myself.
> 
> 4 I'm lazy. real lazy. I would just lay on a beach drinking Pina coladas all day if I could.
> 
> 5 Definitely a family first type of person.
Click to expand...

1. Te-Se
2. N
3. An aging E, suggests closer between I/E which suggests ENTx
4. Se
5. Fi

Chances are, ENTJ.

1. Even if I'm alone, sometimes I'll just sit for 5-10 minutes doing nothing but mulling through whatever's on my mind. I can snap back to reality fairly well, though I'm prone to retreating if I'm not engaged.

2. I've been told I have "piercing eyes".

3. I've been pretty good at picking up tactics in video games. I always associated that kind of thing with "battle strategy", but I think it's more a way of figuring out a deck of tricks to throw at people and counter them.

4. I've also been told I'm very hard-working, productive, and I have a good work ethic. This makes me laugh because I'm somewhat prone to procrastination.

5. I'll stick to using clear definitions in arguments as premises to argue from in order to avoid confusion and make the logic infalliable.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Temizzle said:


> 1 Ne
> 2 Ne/Fi
> 3 Fi
> 4 Fi
> 5 enneagram 9
> 
> INFP 9
> 
> 1 favorite genre of movie is gangster primarily for the power dynamics
> 
> 2 I read like 5 books at once going snippet by snippet in each until I finish them one by one constantly picking up others
> 
> 3 I'm really not that social. I used to be hyper social at one point but now I'm less concerned with social dynamics and more concerned with just getting what I want. Learning more about the world I lose faith in humanity and put more stock in developing myself.
> 
> 4 I'm lazy. real lazy. I would just lay on a beach drinking Pina coladas all day if I could.
> 
> 5 Definitely a family first type of person.


1.) Te/Se.
2.) Se/Ni.
3.) Te/Ni.
4.) Fi.
5.) Fi. 

ENTJ; Te > Se > Ni > Fi.

1.) I have a bad mid-argument habit of listening to someone's point of view, synergizing it with my own, then proceeding to add what I learned to my notes (Only to never resume the argument). 

2.) I prioritize change over consistency whenever possible. Stagnation is the enemy. 

3.) I make it a point to only try to convince people who aren't rigid, because if we both can't enhance our understandings from the conversation, what's the point? 

4.) I don't really like any form of revisiting the past, because it's boring as hell. I want new experiences, not reminders. 

5.) I'm often labeled a 'know it all' by the people close to me, but I know that label is untrue because a know it all thinks that they know everything and dismisses the opinions/thoughts of others, whereas I admit I don't know everything and constantly seek out the opinions/thoughts of other people in an effort to achieve true understanding.

As for Merriweather (Whose post appeared while I was typing my reply): 
1.) Ni/Se.
2.) Ni.
3.) Ni/Te.
4.) Te.
5.) Te/Se.

INTJ.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> An aging E, suggests closer between I/E which suggests ENTx


How come ENTx?



> Chances are, ENTJ.


Is this truly your best bet from all our interactions?


----------



## Rydori

1. Se or Fe?
2. Extroverted perceiving function
2.Te
4.Se
5.Ti

ESTP or ESFP

1.Honesty over sincerity if your going to be honest about someone’s skills, sure saying someone sucks at something hurts them and may feel guilty, but if someone is performing crap, I’d rather have that person be told he’s playing like crap and should be given tips on how to improve so he doesn’t further embarrass himself.

2. I really don’t like to ponder about ideas too much or concepts especially when it comes to philosophy. A good long page or wall or text is good enough to keep me away.

3. SJW are mystery to me in where I don’t understand a single idea of what they say.

4. I can be too harsh and compare myself to others doing better than me which leads me to lower my self esteem

5. Changing of plan is absolutely infuriating if it happens midway of a decision, but if it’s for the best then so be it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> How come ENTx?


Most common types, imo, to be ambiverted or turn from being extraverted to more introverted.



Temizzle said:


> Is this truly your best bet from all our interactions?


No, that's not what this thread is about. Though it is my answer to "What type do you think I am?"



Rydori said:


> 1.Honesty over sincerity if your going to be honest about someone’s skills, sure saying someone sucks at something hurts them and may feel guilty, but if someone is performing crap, I’d rather have that person be told he’s playing like crap and should be given tips on how to improve so he doesn’t further embarrass himself.
> 
> 2. I really don’t like to ponder about ideas too much or concepts especially when it comes to philosophy. A good long page or wall or text is good enough to keep me away.
> 
> 3. SJW are mystery to me in where I don’t understand a single idea of what they say.
> 
> 4. I can be too harsh and compare myself to others doing better than me which leads me to lower my self esteem
> 
> 5. Changing of plan is absolutely infuriating if it happens midway of a decision, but if it’s for the best then so be it.


1. Te
2. Se/lower N
3. N/A
4. Se-Fi-Te
5. Te

xSFP favoring ESFP

I. I avoid eye contact when speaking and I tend to stutter as I search for words while I'm running through my mind, but I keep undivided eye contact when listening. This has led to some people being somewhat intimidated by me, but I try to let them know I'm not there to hurt them.

II. Sometimes I dance around my room or rush through groups of people to get to the front as fast as I can. It's a fun little challenge for me. Expending energy while I think or do daily tasks is an almost must-have for me, no matter the place or time. Part of it is the joy I get from it and the other part is the need to get some of the energy bundled up inside of me out.

III. I find it pretty easy to rest almost anywhere. Just give me a fairly warm location or a blanket/jacket and I can have some nice shut-eye with few problems. I enjoy luxury a great deal, but it isn't something I need or require.

IV. Mumbling to myself about my thoughts or possible arguments with other people seems to be a common habit of mine. Sometimes I'll pace around the area I'm in to help work through my thought process.

V. I sometimes find it satisfying to simply not respond to someone even if they've asked me a question. It's a sort of bliss that I fail to understand completely.


----------



## Krayfish

Merriweather said:


> I. I avoid eye contact when speaking and I tend to stutter as I search for words while I'm running through my mind, but I keep undivided eye contact when listening. This has led to some people being somewhat intimidated by me, but I try to let them know I'm not there to hurt them.
> 
> II. Sometimes I dance around my room or rush through groups of people to get to the front as fast as I can. It's a fun little challenge for me. Expending energy while I think or do daily tasks is an almost must-have for me, no matter the place or time. Part of it is the joy I get from it and the other part is the need to get some of the energy bundled up inside of me out.
> 
> III. I find it pretty easy to rest almost anywhere. Just give me a fairly warm location or a blanket/jacket and I can have some nice shut-eye with few problems. I enjoy luxury a great deal, but it isn't something I need or require.
> 
> IV. Mumbling to myself about my thoughts or possible arguments with other people seems to be a common habit of mine. Sometimes I'll pace around the area I'm in to help work through my thought process.
> 
> V. I sometimes find it satisfying to simply not respond to someone even if they've asked me a question. It's a sort of bliss that I fail to understand completely.


1) Not high Se; Sounds SO (enneagram)
2) Lol me too; Non inferior perceiving function or w7 somewhere
3) This is actually common among tertiary Se users 
4) I don't know if this is type related, but does suggest you lead with an extroverted function since you seem to be externalizing thoughts semi-naturally
5) Idk, that sounds like a T thing but I don't know why lol.

ENxJ 6w7, though obviously I know you're a Te user from context.
_______________________________________________________________________________________
1)Despite being somewhat reserved, in the background (since I’d rather not draw attention to myself), and somewhat nervous, I have a weird tendency to give people direct eye contact when interacting with others. Perhaps this is why it doesn’t take much effort for people to remember who I am, though I’m told it makes people sort of nervous.

2) I’m fairly restless. It’s very difficult for me to sit and do absolutely nothing with myself because I have so much energy.

3) While I enjoy debates and deep philosophical discussions more than most things, I’m often nervous to share my opinions since I have a tendency to overthink things and have that sort of ego fear of being wrong I guess.

4) I find it difficult to be incredibly subjective. I’ll “beat the dead horse” before I’ll be able to tell you how I feel personally about something or recall “what my favorite” actually is.

5) To my own surprise, I’m really not too easy to read despite how nervous I tend to be. Despite probably being clinically depressed, people genuinely believe I’m happy all the time. Despite feeling a strong need to help others and having a high sensitivity to others suffering, I’m sometimes seen as uncompassionate.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> Most common types, imo, to be ambiverted or turn from being extraverted to more introverted.
> 
> 
> No, that's not what this thread is about. Though it is my answer to "What type do you think I am?"
> 
> 
> 1. Te
> 2. Se/lower N
> 3. N/A
> 4. Se-Fi-Te
> 5. Te
> 
> xSFP favoring ESFP
> 
> I. I avoid eye contact when speaking and I tend to stutter as I search for words while I'm running through my mind, but I keep undivided eye contact when listening. This has led to some people being somewhat intimidated by me, but I try to let them know I'm not there to hurt them.
> 
> II. Sometimes I dance around my room or rush through groups of people to get to the front as fast as I can. It's a fun little challenge for me. Expending energy while I think or do daily tasks is an almost must-have for me, no matter the place or time. Part of it is the joy I get from it and the other part is the need to get some of the energy bundled up inside of me out.
> 
> III. I find it pretty easy to rest almost anywhere. Just give me a fairly warm location or a blanket/jacket and I can have some nice shut-eye with few problems. I enjoy luxury a great deal, but it isn't something I need or require.
> 
> IV. Mumbling to myself about my thoughts or possible arguments with other people seems to be a common habit of mine. Sometimes I'll pace around the area I'm in to help work through my thought process.
> 
> V. I sometimes find it satisfying to simply not respond to someone even if they've asked me a question. It's a sort of bliss that I fail to understand completely.


Answer based on the 5 statements or answer based on your holistic impression of me from all the info and experiences you have of me?


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Answer based on the 5 statements or answer based on your holistic impression of me from all the info and experiences you have of me?


If you're referring to "Though it is my answer..." then the latter.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> If you're referring to "Though it is my answer..." then the latter.


Ok so In short entj is your best guess for my type holistically? Thank this if yes


----------



## leictreon

1) I actually quite enjoy debating, even if it's draining. I tend to attack their logic and go for objective facts to back up my arguments, but I have a tendency to use personal weaknesses as attacks.

2) I value rationality more than emotions, even if emotions control me more than I control them. 

3) I'm not very empathetic unless it's something I have previously experienced, and I tend to have very low sympathy for people who have something I want. And yet I have a very hard time watching anything violent (as long as it's played for serious drama) 

4) I'm more of a scattered non action guy with a big but fragile ego. I have severe social anxiety.

5) I have weird rituals/routines and I hate deviating from them.


----------



## JuneBud

For a friend:


> 1. I like comfort and dislike change, and I'm also good at self disciplining myself.
> 
> 2. I am calm,laid back, cool and collected.
> 
> 3. I care a lot about other people. I always strive to see the good in others, and try to be altruistic.
> 
> 4. I'm a responsible person. I stay out of trouble. I work hard for things I enjoy
> 
> 5. I am a nostalgic person, I can remember comforting sights and sounds.


----------



## Pippo

JuneBud said:


> For a friend:


1. Si
2. Te-Fi
3. Fi
4. Te-Fi
5. Si

ISTJ is likely.



leictreon said:


> 1) I actually quite enjoy debating, even if it's draining. I tend to attack their logic and go for objective facts to back up my arguments, but I have a tendency to use personal weaknesses as attacks.
> 
> 2) I value rationality more than emotions, even if emotions control me more than I control them.
> 
> 3) I'm not very empathetic unless it's something I have previously experienced, and I tend to have very low sympathy for people who have something I want. And yet I have a very hard time watching anything violent (as long as it's played for serious drama)
> 
> 4) I'm more of a scattered non action guy with a big but fragile ego. I have severe social anxiety.
> 
> 5) I have weird rituals/routines and I hate deviating from them.


1. INxP, personal attacks suggests inferior Te
2. Fi being Fi
3. Fi-Si
4. Inferior Fe
5. Si

Probably INFP, possibly INFP

-------------------------------------------------------------

I. I encourage most of my acquaintances and friends to "Then do it!" if they're worrying or complaining about something. They might as well try to solve the problem they have.

II. I pride myself in my resistance to discomfort, despite my enjoyment of luxury. For example, sleeping on the floor is fine by me, but I do love a good bed.

III. Much of my writing is concise, and I fail to be able to extend my writing much except when writing about a topic of interest.

IV. I'm able to keep myself entertained solely with my mind when sitting still, though I feel a need to expend energy sometimes.

V. I value my time highly, and you'll often see me finishing dinner first simply because I want to be doing something else.


----------



## Crowbo

Carolus Rex said:


> 1. Si
> 2. Te-Fi
> 3. Fi
> 4. Te-Fi
> 5. Si
> 
> ISTJ is likely.
> 
> 
> 1. INxP, personal attacks suggests inferior Te
> 2. Fi being Fi
> 3. Fi-Si
> 4. Inferior Fe
> 5. Si
> 
> Probably INFP, possibly INFP
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I. I encourage most of my acquaintances and friends to "Then do it!" if they're worrying or complaining about something. They might as well try to solve the problem they have.
> 
> II. I pride myself in my resistance to discomfort, despite my enjoyment of luxury. For example, sleeping on the floor is fine by me, but I do love a good bed.
> 
> III. Much of my writing is concise, and I fail to be able to extend my writing much except when writing about a topic of interest.
> 
> IV. I'm able to keep myself entertained solely with my mind when sitting still, though I feel a need to expend energy sometimes.
> 
> V. I value my time highly, and you'll often see me finishing dinner first simply because I want to be doing something else.


1.Te 

2. Se

3. probably Te but could also be Ti

4. Ni

5. Te

possibly INTJ

I- Because my thoughts are often scattered and random, I don't often explain what I'm talking about in very much detail. I'm much more elaborate in my writing though. My sentences extend as more thoughts and insights probe my brain.

II- I have a habit of getting people to do what I want and having them give in to my desires. Mostly out of laziness.

III- I once got in a lot of hot water for telling a bomb joke on the bus back in elementary school.

IV- I tend to change the topic before anyone understands what I'm talking about, partially because I expect people to just get what I'm saying without having to bring up a bunch of examples.

V- I always have an assload of tabs up on my computer.


----------



## Rydori

1.Ne
2.Fi
3.T type
4.Ne + Ti
5.Lack of J

ENTP

1.I don't usually have much tabs open

2. I explode with random thoughts when mad

3. I hate writing in paragraphs, too lazy to do so and not really my forte

4.I procrastinate too much in everything and I'm considered lazy

5.I have problems saving money.


----------



## Ominously

@Crowbo
I. Ne
II. Je
III. cool lmao
IV. Ne
V. dis is possibly 4 anyone my dood. but I’m assuming you’re trying to hint at Ne lmao?

XNXP
- @Rydori

1. ummm is this function related?? u probably want me to say Ni lol

2. Fe inferior

3. Pe

4. Pe

5. lack of Te 

IXTP



1. i love the feeling of just crying alone. like, the sudden release of all bottled up emotions feels... comforting, i guess. i would never show these intense emotions in public though, (but my face tends to easily show my emotions, but i don’t really mean to show them ://) although if my emotions are REALLY INTENSE or i hear a sad story i can truly relate to.

2. whenever someone askes my opinion on a show, for example likeee an anime or something, i have a hard time describing why i think it’s so good. they might ask me “why do you think the storyline, art, soundtrack etc etc is so good?” and i just!! can’t explain in detail why i think it’s good, i can only say “oh i just LOVE it!!” “the characters are so cool!! i look up to them!!” i dont know the specific reasons WHY. i just either connect or dont connect with the show strongly. there’s no in between lmao.

3. i become jealous very when it comes to any type of relationship/friendship. even if i feel jealousy slightly, it can change my whole mood. whenever i see some of my friends being really close and talkative with each other, it always makes me doubt if i matter to them the most or not. even if one of my friends says they’re the most “connected” to me, i often doubt that because i tend to over-analyze their interactions and think, “oh they seem have to fun with each other more compared to when they spend time with me. guess i’m just a “filler friend”.” 

(okay sorry that sounded really sad probs i treat personalitycafe like it’s my personal diary” uhhh)

4. my thoughts tend to go off onto tangents, i think? like, for example, the other day i was in class it seemed REALLY silent in class and i started thinking to myself, “oh, if a criminal broke into the school they probablyyy wouldn’t even know we’re in here. but what if i was at home and it was really silent and like the criminal broke into my house?? and then they come up upstairs to my bedroom?? i would probably have to kill them by using some random music on phone, get their attention, and then fucking stab them in throat and then..” etc etc etc...
yeah this just happens whenever i observe something like an object around and then i guess i just make a randlm ass story out of it??

5. i have a tedency to focus all of my ... “social energy” one person? meaning, i guess when i’m friends with someone i truly care about, it’s difficult for me to remember that there’s other friends that i should dedicate my time. i guess i become a bit overly-attached with a single person. but i don’t actually potray those actions, i only THINK that. i might even distance myself so that a person wont think i really really care about them.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Ominously said:


> @Crowbo
> I. Ne
> II. Je
> III. cool lmao
> IV. Ne
> V. dis is possibly 4 anyone my dood. but I’m assuming you’re trying to hint at Ne lmao?
> 
> XNXP
> - @Rydori
> 
> 1. ummm is this function related?? u probably want me to say Ni lol
> 
> 2. Fe inferior
> 
> 3. Pe
> 
> 4. Pe
> 
> 5. lack of Te
> 
> IXTP
> 
> 
> 
> 1. i love the feeling of just crying alone. like, the sudden release of all bottled up emotions feels... comforting, i guess. i would never show these intense emotions in public though, (but my face tends to easily show my emotions, but i don’t really mean to show them ://) although if my emotions are REALLY INTENSE or i hear a sad story i can truly relate to.
> 
> 2. whenever someone askes my opinion on a show, for example likeee an anime or something, i have a hard time describing why i think it’s so good. they might ask me “why do you think the storyline, art, soundtrack etc etc is so good?” and i just!! can’t explain in detail why i think it’s good, i can only say “oh i just LOVE it!!” “the characters are so cool!! i look up to them!!” i dont know the specific reasons WHY. i just either connect or dont connect with the show strongly. there’s no in between lmao.
> 
> 3. i become jealous very when it comes to any type of relationship/friendship. even if i feel jealousy slightly, it can change my whole mood. whenever i see some of my friends being really close and talkative with each other, it always makes me doubt if i matter to them the most or not. even if one of my friends says they’re the most “connected” to me, i often doubt that because i tend to over-analyze their interactions and think, “oh they seem have to fun with each other more compared to when they spend time with me. guess i’m just a “filler friend”.”
> 
> (okay sorry that sounded really sad probs i treat personalitycafe like it’s my personal diary” uhhh)
> 
> 4. my thoughts tend to go off onto tangents, i think? like, for example, the other day i was in class it seemed REALLY silent in class and i started thinking to myself, “oh, if a criminal broke into the school they probablyyy wouldn’t even know we’re in here. but what if i was at home and it was really silent and like the criminal broke into my house?? and then they come up upstairs to my bedroom?? i would probably have to kill them by using some random music on phone, get their attention, and then fucking stab them in throat and then..” etc etc etc...
> yeah this just happens whenever i observe something like an object around and then i guess i just make a randlm ass story out of it??
> 
> 5. i have a tedency to focus all of my ... “social energy” one person? meaning, i guess when i’m friends with someone i truly care about, it’s difficult for me to remember that there’s other friends that i should dedicate my time. i guess i become a bit overly-attached with a single person. but i don’t actually potray those actions, i only THINK that. i might even distance myself so that a person wont think i really really care about them.


1.) Fe. 
2.) Probably more related to Sx than Mbti, but maybe attributable to low Si/Ti. 
3.) Low Fe. 
4.) Ne.
5.) Again, probably more related to Sx, but maybe Fi.

INTP/ISFJ.

1.) I can't get enough of video games that allow your choices to have a significant impact on the story. I mean, there's power in knowing that with one decision you make could eliminate the remnants of an entire species that will then hunt you down upon being revived, or spare the remaining members of that species and make a powerful ally. 

2.) I couldn't tell you what you just said to me three seconds ago, but I could successfully tell you how to navigate the entire Mass Effect trilogy for a perfect Renegade or Paragon playthrough. 

3.) I've analyzed within reason almost everything regarding my personality enough to know what my Mbti type truly is, yet I'm hesitant to say it's my type because I'd rather collect more opinions and contrast them with my own. 

4.) I don't think that Astrology is inherently meaningless; Moreso that it's merely an abstract system used to categorize behavior that suffers from a lack of consistency not much unlike Mbti. In fact, I like to incorporate elements of it in addition to Mbti/Enneagram in order construct a picture of someone. 

5.) As a joke, I like to 'gift' people with an instructional guide on how they made their way to their most recent mistake.


----------



## Ominously

Rouskyrie said:


> 1.) Fe.
> 2.) Probably more related to Sx than Mbti, but maybe attributable to low Si/Ti.
> 3.) Low Fe.
> 4.) Ne.
> 5.) Again, probably more related to Sx, but maybe Fi.
> 
> INTP/ISFJ.


what do you mean by Sx?? i’m confused lol. (just to let u know, im actually an infp )


----------



## Rydori

Rouskyrie said:


> 1.) Fe.
> 2.) Probably more related to Sx than Mbti, but maybe attributable to low Si/Ti.
> 3.) Low Fe.
> 4.) Ne.
> 5.) Again, probably more related to Sx, but maybe Fi.
> 
> INTP/ISFJ.
> 
> 1.) I can't get enough of video games that allow your choices to have a significant impact on the story. I mean, there's power in knowing that with one decision you make could eliminate the remnants of an entire species that will then hunt you down upon being revived, or spare the remaining members of that species and make a powerful ally.
> 
> 2.) I couldn't tell you what you just said to me three seconds ago, but I could successfully tell you how to navigate the entire Mass Effect trilogy for a perfect Renegade or Paragon playthrough.
> 
> 3.) I've analyzed within reason almost everything regarding my personality enough to know what my Mbti type truly is, yet I'm hesitant to say it's my type because I'd rather collect more opinions and contrast them with my own.
> 
> 4.) I don't think that Astrology is inherently meaningless; Moreso that it's merely an abstract system used to categorize behavior that suffers from a lack of consistency not much unlike Mbti. In fact, I like to incorporate elements of it in addition to Mbti/Enneagram in order construct a picture of someone.
> 
> 5.) As a joke, I like to 'gift' people with an instructional guide on how they made their way to their most recent mistake.


1.Ne possibly?
2.Si+ Ti
3.Ti
4.Ne
5.Ti+ Ne

ENTP

1. Indecisiveness is quite problematic in me in where once I consider the factors, I start to worry too much about the other factors too much. The little things can make nervous and high strung 

2. I honestly wouldn’t mind suddenly changing lives to a different one to experience and feel something else. All though it could be negative

3. I can be quite utter idiotic at times and be tunnel visioned to one point where I’m unable to see other possibilities at all. This often leads to issues. 

4. I have been considered a push over in where I take advice too easily from others. 

5. While I do like occasionally hanging out, I’m more of a hermit than anything in where while I do require people, being in my safe caverns is nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> Rouskyrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Fe.
> 2.) Probably more related to Sx than Mbti, but maybe attributable to low Si/Ti.
> 3.) Low Fe.
> 4.) Ne.
> 5.) Again, probably more related to Sx, but maybe Fi.
> 
> INTP/ISFJ.
> 
> 1.) I can't get enough of video games that allow your choices to have a significant impact on the story. I mean, there's power in knowing that with one decision you make could eliminate the remnants of an entire species that will then hunt you down upon being revived, or spare the remaining members of that species and make a powerful ally.
> 
> 2.) I couldn't tell you what you just said to me three seconds ago, but I could successfully tell you how to navigate the entire Mass Effect trilogy for a perfect Renegade or Paragon playthrough.
> 
> 3.) I've analyzed within reason almost everything regarding my personality enough to know what my Mbti type truly is, yet I'm hesitant to say it's my type because I'd rather collect more opinions and contrast them with my own.
> 
> 4.) I don't think that Astrology is inherently meaningless; Moreso that it's merely an abstract system used to categorize behavior that suffers from a lack of consistency not much unlike Mbti. In fact, I like to incorporate elements of it in addition to Mbti/Enneagram in order construct a picture of someone.
> 
> 5.) As a joke, I like to 'gift' people with an instructional guide on how they made their way to their most recent mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Ne possibly?
> 2.Si+ Ti
> 3.Ti
> 4.Ne
> 5.Ti+ Ne
> 
> ENTP
> 
> 1. Indecisiveness is quite problematic in me in where once I consider the factors, I start to worry too much about the other factors too much. The little things can make nervous and high strung
> 
> 2. I honestly wouldn’t mind suddenly changing lives to a different one to experience and feel something else. All though it could be negative
> 
> 3. I can be quite utter idiotic at times and be tunnel visioned to one point where I’m unable to see other possibilities at all. This often leads to issues.
> 
> 4. I have been considered a push over in where I take advice too easily from others.
> 
> 5. While I do like occasionally hanging out, I’m more of a hermit than anything in where while I do require people, being in my safe caverns is nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

1. Lower Intuition
2. Not sure
3. Lower intuition
4. Fe
5. Introverted Fe

I. I often come across as arrogant though I am well-meaning.

II. My function stack, ignoring standards, would probably look like: Ti-Ni-Se-Fe

III. Much of my humor is crude, dark, offensive, or sarcastic. "You know, dark humor is like food. Not everyone gets it."

IV. My greatest regret in life is being unable to experience as much art, literature, and nature as I would like because of being tied to currency.

V. I value success and hard-work despite how I may be a bit of a procrastinator and somewhat lazy at times.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> 1. Lower Intuition
> 2. Not sure
> 3. Lower intuition
> 4. Fe
> 5. Introverted Fe
> 
> I. I often come across as arrogant though I am well-meaning.
> 
> II. My function stack, ignoring standards, would probably look like: Ti-Ni-Se-Fe
> 
> III. Much of my humor is crude, dark, offensive, or sarcastic. "You know, dark humor is like food. Not everyone gets it."
> 
> IV. My greatest regret in life is being unable to experience as much art, literature, and nature as I would like because of being tied to currency.
> 
> V. I value success and hard-work despite how I may be a bit of a procrastinator and somewhat lazy at times.


I. Te, lower functioning Fi
II. Questionable data point. 
III. Not type related.
IV. Te + Si. Missing the point of currency. Not understanding the value in art/nature and how it can indirectly help you acquire more currency. Classic lack of N shortsightedness. 
V. Te. 

xSTJ. 

1. I think everything is interconnected. Everything influences something else so you can work on a goal indirectly by doing something seemingly completely unrelated. Think Karate Kid paint the fence, wax the car, sand the deck to learn how to fight. Or Yoda’s running and meditating to learn to use the force for combat. I believe in the butterfly effect.

2. I want to make a lot of money but that is by no means my end goal. I recognize at the end of the day money is just a number with no inherit value other than the one we prescribe to it.

3. I frequently use our evolutionary past as a rubric for what is logically healthy today. For example, do you really think protein shakes and some shitty exercise app on your phone is the right solution to get fit if our ancestors have been far more fit than us for centuries with no electronics or chemical substances? Is sitting down 10
Hours of your day truly ok for you? Between sitting at your desk at school/work, sitting for food 3x a day, sitting while you drive, and sitting once you get home to watch tv. Are people completely blindsided to the cancer / heart disease / diabetes epidemic? It’s a silent killer and we take it for granted because it’s not gory and loud? 

4. I believe there is a lot of conspiracy and corruption in the world especially in American gov. I think a lot of what is taught to us in school, prescribed by our doctors, and even “health foods” are disguised shams aimed at sucking money from our pockets st the expense of cold-hearted greed that slowly kills us.

5. I love ice cream! Jk, I do love ice cream though. If I could I would spend the rest of my days living out a peaceful quiet life in Paris, drinking coffee at the gardens reading books on sunny days. Traveling to other countries leisurely. Man, that would be the life. All done with my girl by my side of course.


----------



## Krayfish

Temizzle said:


> 1. I think everything is interconnected. Everything influences something else so you can work on a goal indirectly by doing something seemingly completely unrelated. Think Karate Kid paint the fence, wax the car, sand the deck to learn how to fight. Or Yoda’s running and meditating to learn to use the force for combat. I believe in the butterfly effect.
> 
> 2. I want to make a lot of money but that is by no means my end goal. I recognize at the end of the day money is just a number with no inherit value other than the one we prescribe to it.
> 
> 3. I frequently use our evolutionary past as a rubric for what is logically healthy today. For example, do you really think protein shakes and some shitty exercise app on your phone is the right solution to get fit if our ancestors have been far more fit than us for centuries with no electronics or chemical substances? Is sitting down 10
> Hours of your day truly ok for you? Between sitting at your desk at school/work, sitting for food 3x a day, sitting while you drive, and sitting once you get home to watch tv. Are people completely blindsided to the cancer / heart disease / diabetes epidemic? It’s a silent killer and we take it for granted because it’s not gory and loud?
> 
> 4. I believe there is a lot of conspiracy and corruption in the world especially in American gov. I think a lot of what is taught to us in school, prescribed by our doctors, and even “health foods” are disguised shams aimed at sucking money from our pockets st the expense of cold-hearted greed that slowly kills us.
> 
> 5. I love ice cream! Jk, I do love ice cream though. If I could I would spend the rest of my days living out a peaceful quiet life in Paris, drinking coffee at the gardens reading books on sunny days. Traveling to other countries leisurely. Man, that would be the life. All done with my girl by my side of course.


1) Probably an intuitive function if you're going to mention it on this thread
2) That sounds like Fi somehow and/or sp... Could always just be 4 though.
3) Lol this is so Te, either an 8 or 1 fix tbh
4) Again Te, probably a 6 fix
5) Sounds tertiary Se

Probably ENTJ and some combination of 684 s?/sp
_____________________________________________________________________________

1) Despite being somewhat reserved, in the background (since I’d rather not draw attention to myself), and somewhat nervous, I have a weird tendency to give direct eye contact when interacting with others. Perhaps this is why it doesn’t take much effort for people to remember who I am, though I’m told it makes people sort of nervous.

2) I’m fairly restless. It’s very difficult for me to sit and do absolutely nothing with myself because I have so much energy.

3) While I enjoy debates and deep philosophical discussions more than most things, I’m often nervous to share my opinions since I have a tendency to overthink things and have that sort of ego fear of being wrong.

4) I find it difficult to be incredibly subjective. I’ll “beat the dead horse” with analysis before I’ll be able to tell you how I feel personally about something or recall “what my favorite” actually is.

5) My personality is a weird combination of hastily adventurous and stiff and self disciplined. I’m very in control of my behavior and repress most of the urges that I feel, which makes me relatively hardworking. In the same respect though, I seek the entertainment of novel places and new experiences (mostly food) and often rush through things and run on the connections that I notice, forgetting or “accidentally” ignoring the tiny details.


----------



## Lunescope

(I'm new to functions and mbti, so I'm sorry if I'm doing any of this wrong)

The first one seems introverted, but the second one I'm not really sure. 
I see a bit of Ne and Se, especially more in number 5 (towards the end of it at least) 
3 seems a lot like Ti.
4 also seems like Ti as well.

So maybe ISTP or INTP?

-
(Can I do this still even though I don't know my type? I have some ideas but not quite sure)

1. I am very anxious when talking to people, and tend to avoid a lot of eye contact. It takes a while to get comfortable with people, and if I don't see you for a long time, even if you're a relative, I will still be a bit awkward and shy. I can be close to you, be free to be as silly and insane as I want, but still will be very guarded to keep everything inside to myself.

2. It's hard for me to lie. Even white lies - something as harmless as saying you like something of someone's when you don't - is hard. I just feel really guilty and end up confessing anyway. I never want to hurt anyone, but it'd just feel wrong to lie, even in a situation that probably would be more easier and bring less pain if I did. But then I feel I'm being hypocritical because I hide so much of me from everyone which just adds more guilt haha.

3. A lot of the things I love to do make me feel very down sometimes. For instance, I love writing and I love drawing. Writing because it lets me explore my mind and feelings through words, characters, and things in general I think about. I always get stuck in the planning process because it's so much fun for me to develop whole other worlds and the things behind it. The sad thing is I run out of energy pretty quickly, and while one second I'm staying up night after night because I'm being flooded with too many ideas, the next it's like I lose all motivation and end up hating it. Art because it's just something fun I love to do, but can be a bit depressing because I feel I'm never going to improve.

4. I'm very indecisive. I feel like I end up somehow relating to everything, like mbti for example. I've been researching nonstop because I'm really interested, but the more I find out the more confused I get. I thought I was one type for a while but I always had "what if..." moments, and a nagging feeling that maybe I'm not, so I do more research for other types and think they could fit me as well. So then I look into functions and somehow end up getting more confused when I feel it all seems to apply to me, then I feel annoyed because the first one I got spoke to me the most, but I can't ignore the doubts. This confusion applies to my whole life with decisions.

5. I tend to ramble. I either give one word answers, or I go on long tangents that sound a lot like nothing, but it's only because I'm trying to get everything out of my head and out of my mouth/or written down, which just leads to me backtracking a lot and trying to catch up with what I'm thinking and end up not making much sense... which I feel I've done while trying to come up with 5 things to write about me 

(edit: Oops it looks like I wrote a novel, sorry aha)


----------



## Ominously

1. Ji, leaning towards Fi
2. Fi, with a sprinkle of Te maybe?
3. Fi-Ne
4. Ne
5. Ne

poster-child INFP 


i. it’s hard for me to reveal my writing and art, because i fear of being critically judged by others, especially by an adult. not to mention, i always hate being compared to others, because it’s myyyy work that i want to improve on. if i focused on other’s art or writing skills, it would hinder my own ability to work hard because i would think that i need to constantly change what i’m doing or try another idea because i’ll doubt my original piece of work. i’m just a big ball of insecurity, i guess. 

ii. ever since i was younger, i would always express how what my utopian world would look like. i remember walking with my aunt, telling her that everything i had a personal connection to would be in that world, such as my mom, my dad, my pets, my plushies, along with fantasical things that i saw in the tv shows that i watched (i was a big anime fan back then, still am kind of lol)

iii. sometimes in public, i’ll appear as if i have no shame. like, for example, (i cant recall everything forgive me) i was at fast food resturant and some 8th grade lil bois said a really dumb, unfunny joke but i acted as if it was rlly funny by yelling out, “OH MY GOD THAT’S SO FREAKING HILIAROUS AHAHAHAH” and i spit out my drink n yeah... basically i embarrased myself more than i tried to embarrass them lol. i guess, i don’t have no filter? it really depends on how confident or how much i don’t give a shit on a particular day lmao.

iv. i have a love-hate relationship with nature. while i do truly appreciate how God has crafted in a unique way and i wish i could immerse myself into it’s beauty, i kind of... hate being physically around it becauss it upsets my allergies. a lot. i would rather just observe it from a far and talk about how i appreciate it. i often dream that i can live in a house on a secluded moutain or some shit but like... i wouldnt actually do that because i hate going outside. or just anywhere, in general lmao.

v. if we do not have the same interests or at least share a same personality trait, i probably won’t associate with you. or care about you that much lmao. i honestly have to feel a true connection with people through what i like. i can’t stand to be around people who care so much about make up or clothes, because i just dont care about it. nor do i wanna hear about it; i’ll easily get visibly bored if you talk to me about something like that.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ominously said:


> i. it’s hard for me to reveal my writing and art, because i fear of being critically judged by others, especially by an adult. not to mention, i always hate being compared to others, because it’s myyyy work that i want to improve on. if i focused on other’s art or writing skills, it would hinder my own ability to work hard because i would think that i need to constantly change what i’m doing or try another idea because i’ll doubt my original piece of work. i’m just a big ball of insecurity, i guess.
> 
> ii. ever since i was younger, i would always express how what my utopian world would look like. i remember walking with my aunt, telling her that everything i had a personal connection to would be in that world, such as my mom, my dad, my pets, my plushies, along with fantasical things that i saw in the tv shows that i watched (i was a big anime fan back then, still am kind of lol)
> 
> iii. sometimes in public, i’ll appear as if i have no shame. like, for example, (i cant recall everything forgive me) i was at fast food resturant and some 8th grade lil bois said a really dumb, unfunny joke but i acted as if it was rlly funny by yelling out, “OH MY GOD THAT’S SO FREAKING HILIAROUS AHAHAHAH” and i spit out my drink n yeah... basically i embarrased myself more than i tried to embarrass them lol. i guess, i don’t have no filter? it really depends on how confident or how much i don’t give a shit on a particular day lmao.
> 
> iv. i have a love-hate relationship with nature. while i do truly appreciate how God has crafted in a unique way and i wish i could immerse myself into it’s beauty, i kind of... hate being physically around it becauss it upsets my allergies. a lot. i would rather just observe it from a far and talk about how i appreciate it. i often dream that i can live in a house on a secluded moutain or some shit but like... i wouldnt actually do that because i hate going outside. or just anywhere, in general lmao.
> 
> v. if we do not have the same interests or at least share a same personality trait, i probably won’t associate with you. or care about you that much lmao. i honestly have to feel a true connection with people through what i like. i can’t stand to be around people who care so much about make up or clothes, because i just dont care about it. nor do i wanna hear about it; i’ll easily get visibly bored if you talk to me about something like that.


1. Introversion- I'll lean towards Fi - since you are talking about your own creation 
2. Strong Ne 
3. Ne 
4. Ne-Si 
5. Low-inferior Te, judging others for their interests 

I see a lot of Ne- however I saw a use of Si>Te in your examples so according to what you listed I'm guessing infp

---------------------------------------------------------------------
1. I enjoy giving people and inanimated objects nick names, for example I named my car Artermis and my journal Josephine /Emerson etc my contact list are all mostly nicknames 
2. Perhaps it's because I'm an only child but I've always communicated well with adults/ teachers and professors( people 15 - 60 years my senior) . As I aged the older my friends gets- I find this kinda funny because I don't find myself mature or serious 
3. I never lie about my emotions or use emotions to manipulate others, it's against my internal value - 
4. I excel at time management - its as if my body has it's own alarm clock system. I'm rarely ever late and I can even calculate other people's schedule for them . With that said- I couldn't care less if people are punctual or not and I prefer dating people with no sense of time 
5. I love asking and answering questions- I have tons of questions running in my mind at all times- when stuck in traffic I'll usually make up questions in my mind and answer them - I find it quite enjoyable. Also it's quite rare for me to be bored bc my mind is always running

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I enjoy giving people and inanimated objects nick names, for example I named my car Artermis and my journal Josephine /Emerson etc my contact list are all mostly nicknames
> 2. Perhaps it's because I'm an only child but I've always communicated well with adults/ teachers and professors( people 15 - 60 years my senior) . As I aged the older my friends gets- I find this kinda funny because I don't find myself mature or serious
> 3. I never lie about my emotions or use emotions to manipulate others, it's against my internal value -
> 4. I excel at time management - its as if my body has it's own alarm clock system. I'm rarely ever late and I can even calculate other people's schedule for them . With that said- I couldn't care less if people are punctual or not and I prefer dating people with no sense of time
> 5. I love asking and answering questions- I have tons of questions running in my mind at all times- when stuck in traffic I'll usually make up questions in my mind and answer them - I find it quite enjoyable. Also it's quite rare for me to be bored bc my mind is always running


1. Use of Ne and/or Fe (at least as far as I've found)
2. Ti-Fe
3. Fi, though Ti might make an argument against this
4. Ti-Ne or Ne-Ti
5. Ne-Ti

ENTP, possible chance of ENFP.


I. I get up in the morning pretty easily most of the time. Unless it's been a particularly poor day yesterday, I usually have no problem immediately jumping out of bed and getting my morning started. First thing I do is get on the computer and continue whatever video I have on my 2nd monitor. Then I will most likely open one of my tabs and start reading more history.

II. I enjoy incredibly esoteric humor for the sole fact that it's esoteric.

III. I've been able to pick out particular pitches very well in songs and imitate them with my voice (insofar that it's able to be replicated with a voice)

IV. Ignoring hunger, cold, or pain has generally been fairly easy for me. I've prided myself over being able to "tough through" those sorts of things.

V. I enjoy good food, drink, and art to a very large degree.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> I. I get up in the morning pretty easily most of the time. Unless it's been a particularly poor day yesterday, I usually have no problem immediately jumping out of bed and getting my morning started. First thing I do is get on the computer and continue whatever video I have on my 2nd monitor. Then I will most likely open one of my tabs and start reading more history.
> 
> II. I enjoy incredibly esoteric humor for the sole fact that it's esoteric.
> 
> III. I've been able to pick out particular pitches very well in songs and imitate them with my voice (insofar that it's able to be replicated with a voice)
> 
> IV. Ignoring hunger, cold, or pain has generally been fairly easy for me. I've prided myself over being able to "tough through" those sorts of things.
> 
> V. I enjoy good food, drink, and art to a very large degree.


I. Very specific, clear-cut, to-the-detail recollection of morning experiences AS WELL AS a to-the-detail habit: clear signs of Si. 

II. Enjoying something on the merits of what it is rather than the content within it : preference for familiarity --> Si. 

III. Clear sign of well-developed sensing : ability to mimic physical stimuli with your own body.

IV. Preference for Thinking

V. Humankind as a whole. To a large degree suggests Fi that's somewhat developed. This suggests it's not in the inferior position. 

Clear cut-and-dry ISTJ as plain as day. 

1. I get suffocated by stagnation fast. If I see something is a dead end I have to do something about it unless there's an otherwise good reason to ride it out. 

2. I go into full-blast ESTP mode time to time where I just wanna fuck shit up, do stupid shit, say stupid shit, mess with people, be loud and obnoxious, grab attention -- just an instinct it clicks and I go. Sometimes... it's not my main character, I get itches. 

3. I hate sitting and studying complex topics on the sole merit of, I'd rather leave it to some introvert to do and manage that introvert. Seems like a waste of time. But when I sit for long enough and things start clicking and I start speaking the language of the topic it gets kinda fun. 

4. I really enjoy leadership positions, especially the ones where I can slowly pull out of remedial responsibilities and provide the oversight, vision, and direction, and touch base with progress. The less groundwork I do the better. 

5. Once something hits me I obsess over it. I had a dream once last week of chilling in France no responsibilities no worries. I woke up so in love with that idea I've had similar dreams of me in France nearly every night after and I can't get it out of my mind. I live breathe and see France this past week it's so weird lol.


----------



## Jeffrei

Temizzle said:


> I. Very specific, clear-cut, to-the-detail recollection of morning experiences AS WELL AS a to-the-detail habit: clear signs of Si.
> 
> II. Enjoying something on the merits of what it is rather than the content within it : preference for familiarity --> Si.
> 
> III. Clear sign of well-developed sensing : ability to mimic physical stimuli with your own body.
> 
> IV. Preference for Thinking
> 
> V. Humankind as a whole. To a large degree suggests Fi that's somewhat developed. This suggests it's not in the inferior position.
> 
> Clear cut-and-dry ISTJ as plain as day.
> 
> 1. I get suffocated by stagnation fast. If I see something is a dead end I have to do something about it unless there's an otherwise good reason to ride it out.
> 
> 2. I go into full-blast ESTP mode time to time where I just wanna fuck shit up, do stupid shit, say stupid shit, mess with people, be loud and obnoxious, grab attention -- just an instinct it clicks and I go. Sometimes... it's not my main character, I get itches.
> 
> 3. I hate sitting and studying complex topics on the sole merit of, I'd rather leave it to some introvert to do and manage that introvert. Seems like a waste of time. But when I sit for long enough and things start clicking and I start speaking the language of the topic it gets kinda fun.
> 
> 4. I really enjoy leadership positions, especially the ones where I can slowly pull out of remedial responsibilities and provide the oversight, vision, and direction, and touch base with progress. The less groundwork I do the better.
> 
> 5. Once something hits me I obsess over it. I had a dream once last week of chilling in France no responsibilities no worries. I woke up so in love with that idea I've had similar dreams of me in France nearly every night after and I can't get it out of my mind. I live breathe and see France this past week it's so weird lol.


1. EN perhaps? Drawing that conclusion from the apparent need for change and activity.

2. I’d have to know what triggers this in order to say anything relating to your typology.

3. Not sure about this one. Still sounds EN though

4. Id say xNTJ if I were going off of stereotypes.

5. Ehhhh.... cool?


So I think it’s safe to say EN. Number four vibes TJ, is stereotypical of a TJ and there is a hint of N. So I’d have to go with ENTJ. 


1. I sometimes feel like I’m not good at anything because what I am good at A) feels normal and I forget that a lot of people aren’t good at, and B) is too abstract for me to put into words for potential employers. Although, I am getting better at that last bit.

2. Matrix style story time! I was introducing myself to someone and then my ear started itching. So I turned and stractched my itch, but when I looked back they were gone. “Wait, come back! I’m sorry I just had an itch.” Then I realized I was dreaming about introducing myself and I woke myself by scratching an itch.... yeah... life is weird fam.

3. When it comes to humor nothing is off limits. I’m generally good at being selective with who I share what with, but occasionally a really morbid joke slips out in front of a sheltered friend and I’m like, “oops....”

4. I like my people like I like my food. In fairly large clusters spread out across the day (only in this case the day = the week) with an occasional snack in between meals.

... I’m actually not sure how much if any of that made sense but ok.

5. People seem to have no filter around me (ether that or I just attract people with no filter). They start talking about fairly personal stuff and I’m over here thinking, “it’s too bad I don’t charge by the hour.” Of course I wouldn’t actually charge them, but it’s funny to think about.

Aaaand that’s all my random personal crap for today. I’m sorry if- I mean that it’s all a little weird. I wish you luck in your endeavors!


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

OK, this one is a challenge but I'll try my best.

1 Well, it speaks more about self steem rather than personality. I'll go with IN because you speak about something abstract and hard to explain.
2 I got nothing. I never trust in dreams.
3 Probably a T, but not necessarily. Black humor is not exactly divorced from F, it's just that T's tend to be slighty more incensitive.
4 Extravert maybe.
5 Maybe reserved, but given the 4th point, I'll go with T.

xNTy is what I got. Sorry, but that's what I got. No refunds.


MY TURN!!!!!!!!

ARE YOU RRRRREADY!!!!!!!!!!

IT'S SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1 I can easilly speak to new people but I find it easier to cower toward familiar people..........yeah, you heard right. I'm very outspoken at meeting new people but depending of my experience, I can be far more reserved towards people I already know. Also, I can't keep virtual relationships very well, but I can more or less keep physical contact quite well. I don't like small talk or trendy things thought. I prefer big things to speak of.

2 I can't stand doing very repetitive things like writing, abs and homework. I often try to reinvent my well, sometimes I can change my mood in a flinch.

3 I do things with illogical motivations (like sleeping with my mattress on the floor despite having a bed or eating an onion even thought I don't like onions, or buying an small bag of coffee to make a joke about why did I buy coffee if I don't like the drink). That being said, I do those things using logic in my methods (Step one, clean the floor to put the mattress, step two, pass a mop, step three take off bedcover and all those things to make an easy job. The onion thing....well, it's still food regardless and it was cooked on the coals, so why not? And the coffee thing? it didn't cost me more than five bucks anyway and all my family likes coffee so I don't have to drink it.) I can make exageratte expressions for the sake of being a weird showman, but outside of anger, none of my emotional outburst are usually espontaneous.

4 I don't know how this can work in the context of MBTI. Anyway, I have been diagnosed with a Choleric temper, seconded by a Sanguine temper. While it might sound weird, it is not actually: Beneath my clownish laidback behavior I can get stressed quite easilly by my college and my family. Also, I tend to be a bit of an addict to win: I can't stand being under someone's else.

5 I am not fond this three traits in a person: shyness, stupidity and love for stagnancy. A shy person often tends to avoid doing things because of a crippling fear and I hate it because you just want to hear or see what can he offer but they don't easilly show you. Stupidity can led to unecesary problem, to both the stupid person and everybody around. Love for stagnancy.....well, I know not all of you would love stagnancy for the same reason I'm about to say, but at times it makes me thing you just don't want anything better, you just want to do what you are told and that's it. Hwever, what I hate even more than all of the above things is when people doesn't answer me my questions; I would rather have a stupid answer than not being answered at all, at least you can use the stupid answer to know how NOT to do the things.


----------



## Rydori

ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> OK, this one is a challenge but I'll try my best.
> 
> 1 Well, it speaks more about self steem rather than personality. I'll go with IN because you speak about something abstract and hard to explain.
> 2 I got nothing. I never trust in dreams.
> 3 Probably a T, but not necessarily. Black humor is not exactly divorced from F, it's just that T's tend to be slighty more incensitive.
> 4 Extravert maybe.
> 5 Maybe reserved, but given the 4th point, I'll go with T.
> 
> xNTy is what I got. Sorry, but that's what I got. No refunds.
> 
> 
> MY TURN!!!!!!!!
> 
> ARE YOU RRRRREADY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IT'S SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1 I can easilly speak to new people but I find it easier to cower toward familiar people..........yeah, you heard right. I'm very outspoken at meeting new people but depending of my experience, I can be far more reserved towards people I already know. Also, I can't keep virtual relationships very well, but I can more or less keep physical contact quite well. I don't like small talk or trendy things thought. I prefer big things to speak of.
> 
> 2 I can't stand doing very repetitive things like writing, abs and homework. I often try to reinvent my well, sometimes I can change my mood in a flinch.
> 
> 3 I do things with illogical motivations (like sleeping with my mattress on the floor despite having a bed or eating an onion even thought I don't like onions, or buying an small bag of coffee to make a joke about why did I buy coffee if I don't like the drink). That being said, I do those things using logic in my methods (Step one, clean the floor to put the mattress, step two, pass a mop, step three take off bedcover and all those things to make an easy job. The onion thing....well, it's still food regardless and it was cooked on the coals, so why not? And the coffee thing? it didn't cost me more than five bucks anyway and all my family likes coffee so I don't have to drink it.) I can make exageratte expressions for the sake of being a weird showman, but outside of anger, none of my emotional outburst are usually espontaneous.
> 
> 4 I don't know how this can work in the context of MBTI. Anyway, I have been diagnosed with a Choleric temper, seconded by a Sanguine temper. While it might sound weird, it is not actually: Beneath my clownish laidback behavior I can get stressed quite easilly by my college and my family. Also, I tend to be a bit of an addict to win: I can't stand being under someone's else.
> 
> 5 I am not fond this three traits in a person: shyness, stupidity and love for stagnancy. A shy person often tends to avoid doing things because of a crippling fear and I hate it because you just want to hear or see what can he offer but they don't easilly show you. Stupidity can led to unecesary problem, to both the stupid person and everybody around. Love for stagnancy.....well, I know not all of you would love stagnancy for the same reason I'm about to say, but at times it makes me thing you just don't want anything better, you just want to do what you are told and that's it. Hwever, what I hate even more than all of the above things is when people doesn't answer me my questions; I would rather have a stupid answer than not being answered at all, at least you can use the stupid answer to know how NOT to do the things.


1.Introvert
2.Ne
3.Ti
4.Pe
5.Ti

ENTP

1.I like to be reasonable in my logic; in where in my decision making I like to consider the objective first and want to effectively solve the problem. While doing this, I’ll try to solve it a way where most people will benefit from it emotionally and physically, however if it won’t please a minority despite being effective, I’ll still be going to the plan. Yeah I care about people of course, but I want to be efficient first and the problem should be dealt with first, then the people’s emotions.

2. I’m quite the skeptical type of you ask me, if you were to bring me to a new restaurant I never heard of and give me a vague detail, I’ll be skeptical and question it with details like “what food will they serve?” and “is it too far from home?” While it’s a good idea to try new food and I don’t question that idea, it’s still out of my comfort zone.

3. I tend to act stoic at times, but I really think I’m a soft hearted person in where I can ease off in an adaptable environment. Tell a few jokes and memes and by golly I’ll play along for sure. There’s nothing too bad about living the moment once in a while and not being grouchy constantly.

4. I suffer from pretty bad habits at times in where I overthink stuff too much and try to oversee the complication of it all. Ahhhh that’s what I hate so much, the uncertainty of stuff. I prefer to endulge in less stressful activities and one where I can turn off my brain to do simple unmudane activities 

5. I have a fairly balanced sleeping pattern, sleep around midnight and wake up around 7 or 8 in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> 1.Introvert
> 2.Ne
> 3.Ti
> 4.Pe
> 5.Ti
> 
> ENTP
> 
> 1.I like to be reasonable in my logic; in where in my decision making I like to consider the objective first and want to effectively solve the problem. While doing this, I’ll try to solve it a way where most people will benefit from it emotionally and physically, however if it won’t please a minority despite being effective, I’ll still be going to the plan. Yeah I care about people of course, but I want to be efficient first and the problem should be dealt with first, then the people’s emotions.
> 
> 2. I’m quite the skeptical type of you ask me, if you were to bring me to a new restaurant I never heard of and give me a vague detail, I’ll be skeptical and question it with details like “what food will they serve?” and “is it too far from home?” While it’s a good idea to try new food and I don’t question that idea, it’s still out of my comfort zone.
> 
> 3. I tend to act stoic at times, but I really think I’m a soft hearted person in where I can ease off in an adaptable environment. Tell a few jokes and memes and by golly I’ll play along for sure. There’s nothing too bad about living the moment once in a while and not being grouchy constantly.
> 
> 4. I suffer from pretty bad habits at times in where I overthink stuff too much and try to oversee the complication of it all. Ahhhh that’s what I hate so much, the uncertainty of stuff. I prefer to endulge in less stressful activities and one where I can turn off my brain to do simple unmudane activities
> 
> 5. I have a fairly balanced sleeping pattern, sleep around midnight and wake up around 7 or 8 in the morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Mmm you say this but I get a very different read from your behaviors across the forum. If I had to type this paragraph with no context, I would type it T. If I had to type this paragraph with the context of what I know about you in mind, I would type it as Feeling posing as Thinking.

2. Pretty clearly Si. Skepticism and questioning with details suggests S and perhaps lower-functioning N, feeling out of your comfort zone suggests Si -- very not Se... Se is all about surpassing your comfort zone and testing the limits. 

3. Sounds like Fe + Se. 

4. Bingo. Clearly Si. 

5. Could support Si. 

ISFJ bro. Hope you sit down and consider it. 

1. I have a hard to knowing or expressing what I feel, but I do feel and I feel strongly. If something hits me hard I'll need like 2 - 3 days to get to the bottom of it. Drives people crazy.

2. My effort in things wanes. I tend to cycle between big victories and low investment. I guess I hope others pick up the ball and feel like I've done enough to deserve a break. It makes me really happy to see people picking up where I left off and making it work -- like just by the sheer force of my presence and accomplishments I've inspired others to follow in-suit. I love that shit. 

3. I'm like never openly emo. Ever. I can probably count the times I have been in my lifetime on my fingers, excluding early childhood of course. 

4. I don't trust most people and while I'm good at making contacts of circumstances or advantageous contacts, I'm less good at making deep friendships. I have few friendships that I would call true and that I could rely on. I'm not sure if I would want it another way.. I mean maybe in an ideal world. 

5. Here I am approaching my quarter life and I can't help but to constantly think about where I am, how far I've come, who I'm becoming, and constantly being pulled in one direction or another in wanting to reinvent myself and go a completely different path and build a completely different life. I often ask myself if I've set my standards high enough and if I'm working hard enough to deserve to meet those standards. I look around me -- the quality of my friendships, the types of people I surround myself with, the types of girls I date, is my gf hot enough -- is she cool enough -- is she hardworking enough -- does she get it or not, how do others interact with me, do I respect myself, am I heading in a direction that will fulfill me, am I too lazy, should I completely restructure my days and tune up my level of effort, would that be spreading myself too thin, etc. etc. all in a hazy mess floating in circles in my mind. Not concrete thoughts, just feelings and urges.


----------



## Crowbo

@Temizzle

1. Fi
2. Te+Se
3. Fi
4. Ni maybe
5. Ni+Se

ENTJ

I- I always have a smart-ass remark to respond with in conversation on the spot. Especially in a verbal spar. 

II- A large component of my debate strategy works like this. I repeatedly look for inconsistencies and poke holes in the opponents argument while simultaneously pissing them off until that opponent gives up.

III- I've never been as gullible as the other kids, even at the stage of being that young. Although I'd go along with a few things for the fun of it, I always knew their were ulterior motives behind the scenes that were, and still are, having a major influence on the world. Because of this, I've always really struggled to follow orders because I can always find an argument that can make an authority figure's logic totally fall apart like a jenga tower. 

IV- I don't often attempt to encourage people and raise their spirits, but when I do, I'm very good at it.

V- I'm very accustomed to and knowledgeable of internet culture.


----------



## 469090

Crowbo said:


> 1. Fi
> 2. Te+Se
> 3. Fi
> 4. Ni maybe
> 5. Ni+Se
> 
> ENTJ
> 
> I- I always have a smart-ass remark to respond with in conversation on the spot. Especially in a verbal spar.
> 
> II- A large component of my debate strategy works like this. I repeatedly look for inconsistencies and poke holes in the opponents argument while simultaneously pissing them off until that opponent gives up.
> 
> III- I've never been as gullible as the other kids, even at the stage of being that young. Although I'd go along with a few things for the fun of it, I always knew their were ulterior motives behind the scenes that were, and still are, having a major influence on the world. Because of this, I've always really struggled to follow orders because I can always find an argument that can make an authority figure's logic totally fall apart like a jenga tower.
> 
> IV- I don't often attempt to encourage people and raise their spirits, but when I do, I'm very good at it.
> 
> V- I'm very accustomed to and knowledgeable of internet culture.


1) Extravertion?
2) Stereotypical for xNTPs
3) Ne+Ti;
4) Tert. Fe?
5) Not type related.

Probably ENTP.

1) When it comes to TCGs, I like to play combo-heavy archetypes that can both stall and OTK, this is the main reason why Yu-Gi-Oh is currently my favorite card game: every archetype can do quite long combos, this makes the duels very hard to predict since a single card could unlocked many plays and one of them could be able to break an apparently unbreakable board even without the help of "dumb", broken spells, like Raigeki, which are unreliable.

2) 11 months ago, after registering the result of the linear algebra exam, the teacher said to me: "You should really study in group: you'll help others to get the complicated stuff, while the others will help you to not overlook the basics."

3) 2 years ago, for the preparation for the graduation exam the information technology theacher explained why the subjects of the thesis should connected to form either a star network or a ring network, so I did a circumscribed star. To be able to do that, I've chosen very carefully the central topics: the advance, it's generic enough to let me go off many tangents and still be in topic in some way. I'm pretty sure that the thesis saved the whole exam.

4) I like to play the villain role, I've also mastered an evil laugh for the seek of it.

5) In middle school, when the literature teacher asked to study a poetry at home to repeat it in class, I used to not study it, ask the teacher to be one of the lasts to repeat it because "I don't felt confident enough", read it in place while listening to the others repeating it to learn it. When my turn arrived not only I was able to repeat it without any error, but I also used to get the best mark of the class because of "the sublime interpretation" (a.k.a. actually following the metrics instead of just running towards the end).


----------



## Rydori

Crowbo said:


> @Temizzle
> 
> 1. Fi
> 2. Te+Se
> 3. Fi
> 4. Ni maybe
> 5. Ni+Se
> 
> ENTJ
> 
> I- I always have a smart-ass remark to respond with in conversation on the spot. Especially in a verbal spar.
> 
> II- A large component of my debate strategy works like this. I repeatedly look for inconsistencies and poke holes in the opponents argument while simultaneously pissing them off until that opponent gives up.
> 
> III- I've never been as gullible as the other kids, even at the stage of being that young. Although I'd go along with a few things for the fun of it, I always knew their were ulterior motives behind the scenes that were, and still are, having a major influence on the world. Because of this, I've always really struggled to follow orders because I can always find an argument that can make an authority figure's logic totally fall apart like a jenga tower.
> 
> IV- I don't often attempt to encourage people and raise their spirits, but when I do, I'm very good at it.
> 
> V- I'm very accustomed to and knowledgeable of internet culture.


1.Ne + Ti
2.Ti + Ne
3.Ne
4. Developed Fe
5.Fe

ENTP


1. I really don’t want to be part of the minority of society, I don’t want to sacrifice my social status and reputation for individuality. Sure it’s good to be yourself, but what’s the point of truth if no one appreciates it at all? I hate to be in the short end of the stick and just seen as an outcast, infact Id be super depressed if that was the case.

2. I’m a large pussy when it comes to getting out of my comfort zone, I honestly think it’s beneficial for he to go out there and have fun and learn stuff, but I’m naturally hesitant of this stuff since I’m afraid of what others will think along with how it’ll play up, in my mind those negative thoughts come up. I’ll be very high nerve strung when it comes to this scenario.

3. I try to adapt too much, I follow others instincts too much that I have zero sense of my own.

4. I day dream quite a bit when bored, usually I’ll say dream about what happened a day ago before of a week ago, sometimes it’ll be about a realistic scenario such as me getting marketing job.

5. I like learning the facts of things, in how an object works and it’s mechanics. Im super interested interested in youtubers such as Vsauce and In a nutshell who give of scientific or mathematical facts that really stand out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Temizzle said:


> 1. Mmm you say this but I get a very different read from your behaviors across the forum. If I had to type this paragraph with no context, I would type it T. If I had to type this paragraph with the context of what I know about you in mind, I would type it as Feeling posing as Thinking.
> 
> 2. Pretty clearly Si. Skepticism and questioning with details suggests S and perhaps lower-functioning N, feeling out of your comfort zone suggests Si -- very not Se... Se is all about surpassing your comfort zone and testing the limits.
> 
> 3. Sounds like Fe + Se.
> 
> 4. Bingo. Clearly Si.
> 
> 5. Could support Si.
> 
> ISFJ bro. Hope you sit down and consider it.
> 
> 1. I have a hard to knowing or expressing what I feel, but I do feel and I feel strongly. If something hits me hard I'll need like 2 - 3 days to get to the bottom of it. Drives people crazy.
> 
> 2. My effort in things wanes. I tend to cycle between big victories and low investment. I guess I hope others pick up the ball and feel like I've done enough to deserve a break. It makes me really happy to see people picking up where I left off and making it work -- like just by the sheer force of my presence and accomplishments I've inspired others to follow in-suit. I love that shit.
> 
> 3. I'm like never openly emo. Ever. I can probably count the times I have been in my lifetime on my fingers, excluding early childhood of course.
> 
> 4. I don't trust most people and while I'm good at making contacts of circumstances or advantageous contacts, I'm less good at making deep friendships. I have few friendships that I would call true and that I could rely on. I'm not sure if I would want it another way.. I mean maybe in an ideal world.
> 
> 5. Here I am approaching my quarter life and I can't help but to constantly think about where I am, how far I've come, who I'm becoming, and constantly being pulled in one direction or another in wanting to reinvent myself and go a completely different path and build a completely different life. I often ask myself if I've set my standards high enough and if I'm working hard enough to deserve to meet those standards. I look around me -- the quality of my friendships, the types of people I surround myself with, the types of girls I date, is my gf hot enough -- is she cool enough -- is she hardworking enough -- does she get it or not, how do others interact with me, do I respect myself, am I heading in a direction that will fulfill me, am I too lazy, should I completely restructure my days and tune up my level of effort, would that be spreading myself too thin, etc. etc. all in a hazy mess floating in circles in my mind. Not concrete thoughts, just feelings and urges.


HE IS INTJ, BOI.

Rydori - INTJ, Ni-dom.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Rydori said:


> 1. I really don’t want to be part of the minority of society, I don’t want to sacrifice my social status and reputation for individuality. Sure it’s good to be yourself, but what’s the point of truth if no one appreciates it at all? I hate to be in the short end of the stick and just seen as an outcast, infact Id be super depressed if that was the case.
> 
> 2. I’m a large pussy when it comes to getting out of my comfort zone, I honestly think it’s beneficial for he to go out there and have fun and learn stuff, but I’m naturally hesitant of this stuff since I’m afraid of what others will think along with how it’ll play up, in my mind those negative thoughts come up. I’ll be very high nerve strung when it comes to this scenario.
> 
> 3. I try to adapt too much, I follow others instincts too much that I have zero sense of my own.
> 
> 4. I day dream quite a bit when bored, usually I’ll say dream about what happened a day ago before of a week ago, sometimes it’ll be about a realistic scenario such as me getting marketing job.
> 
> 5. I like learning the facts of things, in how an object works and it’s mechanics. Im super interested interested in youtubers such as Vsauce and In a nutshell who give of scientific or mathematical facts that really stand out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Fi 
2. Si 
3. Fe
4. Si 
5. Ne-ti 

I see a lot of Si usage on here- I'm guessing Isfj 

------
Type my partner

1. Extremely athletic and spatially aware - he can easily pick up skiing or snowboarding within minutes of it - build and put things together without looking at the manual and is probably the least clumsy person there is out there 
2. Hates routine orders, and if often time bad at time management . Misplace things quite often, is extremely messy and doesn't care much for organization 
3. Loves the discovery/ history channel and watches it advidly( like 4- 9 hours a day). 
4. Enjoys engaging in active sport- such as racing, riding, hunting , flying , paint balling etc but rarely does any of it because his energy wears out quickly 
5. Keeps thoughts too himself and break things into pieces to understand it , and rarely share his thoughts unless asked or if he knows something for certain . However when it comes to emotions - he feels better if he's able to talk it out . However he's great with logic and is terrified of emotions 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 469090

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Fi
> 2. Si
> 3. Fe
> 4. Si
> 5. Ne-ti
> 
> I see a lot of Si usage on here- I'm guessing Isfj
> 
> ------
> Type my partner
> 
> 1. Extremely athletic and spatially aware - he can easily pick up skiing or snowboarding within minutes of it - build and put things together without looking at the manual and is probably the least clumsy person there is out there
> 2. Hates routine orders, and if often time bad at time management . Misplace things quite often, is extremely messy and doesn't care much for organization
> 3. Loves the discovery/ history channel and watches it advidly( like 4- 9 hours a day).
> 4. Enjoys engaging in active sport- such as racing, riding, hunting , flying , paint balling etc but rarely does any of it because his energy wears out quickly
> 5. Keeps thoughts too himself and break things into pieces to understand it , and rarely share his thoughts unless asked or if he knows something for certain . However when it comes to emotions - he feels better if he's able to talk it out . However he's great with logic and is terrified of emotions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


1) High Se, possibly Se dom.
2) Low Pi.
3) xSTP?
4) Stereotypical for SPs.
5) Ti+Se, low (inf.?) Fe.
xSTP for sure. Probably ISTP.

1) When it comes to TCGs, I like to play combo-heavy archetypes that can both stall and OTK, this is the main reason why Yu-Gi-Oh is currently my favorite card game: every archetype can do quite long combos, this makes the duels very hard to predict since a single card could unlocked many plays and one of them could be able to break an apparently unbreakable board even without the help of "dumb", broken spells, like Raigeki, which are unreliable.

2) 11 months ago, after registering the result of the linear algebra exam, the teacher said to me: "You should really study in group: you'll help others to get the complicated stuff, while the others will help you to not overlook the basics."

3) 2 years ago, for the preparation for the graduation exam the information technology theacher explained why the subjects of the thesis should connected to form either a star network or a ring network, so I did a circumscribed star. To be able to do that, I've chosen very carefully the central topics: the advance, it's generic enough to let me go off many tangents and still be in topic in some way. I'm pretty sure that the thesis saved the whole exam.

4) I like to play the villain role, I've also mastered an evil laugh for the seek of it.

5) In middle school, when the literature teacher asked to study a poetry at home to repeat it in class, I used to not study it, ask the teacher to be one of the lasts to repeat it because "I don't felt confident enough", read it in place while listening to the others repeating it to learn it. When my turn arrived not only I was able to repeat it without any error, but I also used to get the best mark of the class because of "the sublime interpretation" (a.k.a. actually following the metrics instead of just running towards the end).


----------



## Warp11

1. Although I know nothing of said card game, this description makes me think Ne
2. Si & Fe
3. Ti & Ne
4. Ne??
5. Inf Fe and maybe Si (the way the story was told)

Clear indication that you are an INTP
(and not just because it shows type on this thread)



Dottoromar said:


> 1) When it comes to TCGs, I like to play combo-heavy archetypes that can both stall and OTK, this is the main reason why Yu-Gi-Oh is currently my favorite card game: every archetype can do quite long combos, this makes the duels very hard to predict since a single card could unlocked many plays and one of them could be able to break an apparently unbreakable board even without the help of "dumb", broken spells, like Raigeki, which are unreliable.
> 
> 2) 11 months ago, after registering the result of the linear algebra exam, the teacher said to me: "You should really study in group: you'll help others to get the complicated stuff, while the others will help you to not overlook the basics."
> 
> 3) 2 years ago, for the preparation for the graduation exam the information technology theacher explained why the subjects of the thesis should connected to form either a star network or a ring network, so I did a circumscribed star. To be able to do that, I've chosen very carefully the central topics: the advance, it's generic enough to let me go off many tangents and still be in topic in some way. I'm pretty sure that the thesis saved the whole exam.
> 
> 4) I like to play the villain role, I've also mastered an evil laugh for the seek of it.
> 
> 5) In middle school, when the literature teacher asked to study a poetry at home to repeat it in class, I used to not study it, ask the teacher to be one of the lasts to repeat it because "I don't felt confident enough", read it in place while listening to the others repeating it to learn it. When my turn arrived not only I was able to repeat it without any error, but I also used to get the best mark of the class because of "the sublime interpretation" (a.k.a. actually following the metrics instead of just running towards the end).


5 things about me:

1. I always feel the same age, no matter how old I am. If I had to apply an actual numerical value, it would the symbol for eternity
2. I have a very bad temper and will outwardly show it if someone I rely on has been caught being (willfully): lazy, stupid or ignorant.
3. My sex drive will never match my sex life (so it seems)
4. I will go out of my way to help those who need it (by asking me for it), but if I determine that you are more than capable of helping yourself, then it's time to do just that.
5. Sometimes I really enjoy having friends and family over to my place so I can cook for, serve and entertain them. Then after a while, I just want them to get the fuck outta my house.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

SkyRacerX said:


> 5 things about me:
> 
> 1. I always feel the same age, no matter how old I am. If I had to apply an actual numerical value, it would the symbol for eternity
> 2. I have a very bad temper and will outwardly show it if someone I rely on has been caught being (willfully): lazy, stupid or ignorant.
> 3. My sex drive will never match my sex life (so it seems)
> 4. I will go out of my way to help those who need it (by asking me for it), but if I determine that you are more than capable of helping yourself, then it's time to do just that.
> 5. Sometimes I really enjoy having friends and family over to my place so I can cook for, serve and entertain them. Then after a while, I just want them to get the fuck outta my house.


1. Not really do to with type.
2. Limbic TJ.
3. Not really to do with type.
4. You probably don't prefer F over T.
5. Not strongly extraverted, although that doesn't disqualify you from an E type. I'm guessing you're an ET, which would make you one of those two inbetweener groups (ETs and IFs) as far as sociability goes.

Here are mine.

1. My three core principles are freedom of inquiry, autonomy of the individual, and reaping what one has sown.
2. I have an insatiable intellect, and am actively seeking to further my understanding of myself, others, and topics through debate, research, and reading literature.
3. These days, I can spend weeks in solitude without seeing anyone, and not feel any worse because of it. Pursuing nerdy interests is enough, and I don't care much for clubbing, going to church, or playing sports.
4. I don't ever give change to the homeless, partly because it won't benefit them anymore than it would benefit me. Many of the homeless are wrestling with alcohol and drug addictions. If I gave spare change to them, chances are it would keep them trapped in their situation instead of moving them forward. Sometimes you have to let people fight their own battles, much like how a butterfly needs to break out of its cocoon in order to have the strength to fly.
5. My chief concern at this present time is to develop the skills that will enable me to pursue the career I desire, then find experience and connections within that industry to get a job. When I've considered my career options, I've thought primarily about demand, salary, ease of entry, and the level of challenge involved. That's not to say I disregard my own satisfaction, but as far as I'm concerned, a 6 or 7 would be more realistic than a 10. I'm not going to throw it all away to pursue the arts.


----------



## Rydori

1. Ti + Ne
2. Ti + Ne
3. Introvert
4. lack of Fe
5.Ne Si

INTP @Soul Kitchen

1.I'm quite rigid in ideas in where I am unable to suddenly adapt easily to a new situation in a very short time span. If anything that is one thing I would wish not to happen, for a decision to suddenly pop up.

2. I have trouble thinking of new ideas in a short time span as well, When in a conversation, I would want to slowly converse through topics while discussing them rather than jumping from one point to another. I would like to discuss a topic and relate something similar to it while slowly conversing through the conversation until it ends. So for example I'll talk about the weather and how it is today, then during my conversation with the person it would go from how the weather was last week and what could of been done on that day or what the person has been doing that week, then topic will progress from the activity from what the person has been doing that week and its details and how it works.

3.Charisma is a trait I value a lot, however despite my praising for that trait, I lack proper charisma that allows people to be charmed to what I talked. I really wish to catch people's attention when talking to them and just them feeling devoted to me. I know it sounds selfish, but its quite a dream.

4. I'm an observer of the world rather more than a contribute, I observe my surroundings and notice detail and vibes, however I never actually grasp them and inherit them as my own that much. The external world isn't something that I normally control well and I'm much better to be a spectator of life rather than to tackle it my own. This has caused me to be a very passive person in my environment.

5.I don't like lists, but I like to have an unwritten schedule.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Rydori said:


> 1.I'm quite rigid in ideas in where I am unable to suddenly adapt easily to a new situation in a very short time span. If anything that is one thing I would wish not to happen, for a decision to suddenly pop up.
> 
> 2. I have trouble thinking of new ideas in a short time span as well, When in a conversation, I would want to slowly converse through topics while discussing them rather than jumping from one point to another. I would like to discuss a topic and relate something similar to it while slowly conversing through the conversation until it ends. So for example I'll talk about the weather and how it is today, then during my conversation with the person it would go from how the weather was last week and what could of been done on that day or what the person has been doing that week, then topic will progress from the activity from what the person has been doing that week and its details and how it works.
> 
> 3.Charisma is a trait I value a lot, however despite my praising for that trait, I lack proper charisma that allows people to be charmed to what I talked. I really wish to catch people's attention when talking to them and just them feeling devoted to me. I know it sounds selfish, but its quite a dream.
> 
> 4. I'm an observer of the world rather more than a contribute, I observe my surroundings and notice detail and vibes, however I never actually grasp them and inherit them as my own that much. The external world isn't something that I normally control well and I'm much better to be a spectator of life rather than to tackle it my own. This has caused me to be a very passive person in my environment.
> 
> 5.I don't like lists, but I like to have an unwritten schedule.


1. J type.
2. IJ type.
3. Presumably an introvert with an F preference.
4. An introvert who isn't likely an ST or TJ type.
5. Not indicative of any particular thing.

1. My three core principles are freedom of inquiry, autonomy of the individual, and reaping what one has sown.
2. I have an insatiable intellect, and am actively seeking to further my understanding of myself, others, and topics through debate, research, and reading literature.
3. There probably isn't an all encompassing purpose or destiny for anyone in this world, be it divine or humanistic. Our species came about by chance through billions of years of natural selection, we're born without any clear purpose as to why we're here, and then we die just as senselessly as we were born. Yet this doesn't bother me one bit, because I prefer the idea of us as people being able to project our own designs onto a blank canvas.
4. My chief concern at this present time is to develop the skills that will enable me to pursue the career I desire, then find experience and connections within that industry to get a job. When I've considered my career options, I've thought primarily about demand, salary, ease of entry, and the level of challenge involved (enough where it's interesting without being too stressful). That's not to say I disregard my own satisfaction, but as far as I'm concerned, a 6 or 7 would be more realistic than a 10. I'm not going to throw it all away to pursue the arts.
5. My biggest flaw has been my inability to focus or commit, due to both a sense of boredom and a lack of purpose in what I do. I've now taken to cutting out distractions from my life, in order to actually get good at useful skills and further my life goals. In addition, I'm making it a point to force myself to work to schedules. Do I find the schedules restrictive? Yes. But I'm confident I'll be more productive because of these efforts.


----------



## Lunacik

Dottoromar said:


> 1) High Se, possibly Se dom.
> *2) Low Pi.*
> 3) xSTP?
> 4) Stereotypical for SPs.
> 5) Ti+Se, low (inf.?) Fe.
> xSTP for sure. Probably ISTP.


LOL ^ Yeah, I don't have any Pi, either.



Soul Kitchen said:


> I'm not going to throw it all away to pursue the arts.


Yeah, I did that.
Don't do that.



Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. My three core principles are freedom of inquiry, autonomy of the individual, and reaping what one has sown.
> 2. I have an insatiable intellect, and am actively seeking to further my understanding of myself, others, and topics through debate, research, and reading literature.
> 3. There probably isn't an all encompassing purpose or destiny for anyone in this world, be it divine or humanistic. Our species came about by chance through billions of years of natural selection, we're born without any clear purpose as to why we're here, and then we die just as senselessly as we were born. Yet this doesn't bother me one bit, because I prefer the idea of us as people being able to project our own designs onto a blank canvas.
> 4. My chief concern at this present time is to develop the skills that will enable me to pursue the career I desire, then find experience and connections within that industry to get a job. When I've considered my career options, I've thought primarily about demand, salary, ease of entry, and the level of challenge involved (enough where it's interesting without being too stressful). That's not to say I disregard my own satisfaction, but as far as I'm concerned, a 6 or 7 would be more realistic than a 10. I'm not going to throw it all away to pursue the arts.
> 5. My biggest flaw has been my inability to focus or commit, due to both a sense of boredom and a lack of purpose in what I do. I've now taken to cutting out distractions from my life, in order to actually get good at useful skills and further my life goals. In addition, I'm making it a point to force myself to work to schedules. Do I find the schedules restrictive? Yes. But I'm confident I'll be more productive because of these efforts.


I came to this post at the wrong time, I know your type. Also, you already know I know your type. Let's make it interesting.

1. Define reaping what you sow? Hint: the original meaning isn't the same as the common Western interpretation.
2. Ne, and depending on the stuff and stuff, could also be some Si
3. Doesn't really pertain to original typology, I don't think
4. Can so relate -.-

INTP, of course.



OK 

1. I have no Pi. Pi is not in my function stack.

2. I have a lot of mental energy and I crave exploration of the intangible world with others. I enjoy sincere bonds with an ongoing dynamic of partnership in intense cognitive spelunking. When this dynamic is absent from social interactions, I feel as though something is lacking and I can't fully connect even though they might be the most wonderful people on earth. I'm still left feeling like the geeky outcast. I still crave a lot of solitude for the most part, sometimes staying in for days without being bothered by it. Sometimes I fail to recognize my need for socialization, but I'm learning to pick up on the subtle clues.

3. I have a knack for wordplay and it really hits my humor button.
It drives me insane when someone plugs the wrong word into the wrong place and is serious (New Year's Evolution). When I'm around an area that's more prone to it than others I silently correct everyone so that I don't pick up on the habit myself.
(However, a prescription messed up my vision and some of those linguistic skills that I always had a penchant for seem to have gone away with it and I'm struggling more than I once did. Actually, I never used to struggle at all. I used to be able to correctly spell things I'd never seen or heard before at times.)

4. I have to ruminate for a while upon receiving new information, but once I do, I know it deeply. I tend to walk away from exploring something when it's too easy, too obvious, or doesn't seem worth exploring.

5. I pursued the arts and while I rapidly generate more ideas than any one person could possibly make, I have endlessly struggled in this field. I've come a long way in the aesthetic ability dept., but I still feel like it's harder for me than it is for others. I've always been drawn to surrealism and abstract, which I probably should have stuck with.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

truth explorer said:


> Yeah, I did that.
> Don't do that.


Duly noted.



> I came to this post at the wrong time, I know your type. Also, you already know I know your type. Let's make it interesting.
> 
> 1. Define reaping what you sow? Hint: the original meaning isn't the same as the common Western interpretation.
> 2. Ne, and depending on the stuff and stuff, could also be some Si
> 3. Doesn't really pertain to original typology, I don't think
> 4. Can so relate -.-
> 
> INTP, of course.


Basically, when I say reaping what we sow, I refer to the idea of karma, but not karma in the Western sense of the word. People think of karma as doing good things in their current life so their next life will be better, but the Buddhist notion of karma (not that I'm strictly speaking a Buddhist) is different. For starters, Buddhists believe in rebirth instead of reincarnation, and they don't believe in a soul. Anyway, karma in Buddhist sense refers to the idea where our mindset and our actions contribute to our life satisfaction. If you have self-destructive habits, you'll lead a miserable life, and people won't like you if you act like a dick towards them. It's not a cosmic system of justice.

That said, I am a big proponent of even handed justice which holds everyone accountable to the same moral standards.



> OK
> 
> 1. I have no Pi. Pi is not in my function stack.
> 
> 2. I have a lot of mental energy and I crave exploration of the intangible world with others. I enjoy sincere bonds with an ongoing dynamic of partnership in intense cognitive spelunking. When this dynamic is absent from social interactions, I feel as though something is lacking and I can't fully connect even though they might be the most wonderful people on earth. I'm still left feeling like the geeky outcast. I still crave a lot of solitude for the most part, sometimes staying in for days without being bothered by it. Sometimes I fail to recognize my need for socialization.
> 
> 3. I have a knack for wordplay and it really hits my humor button.
> It drives me insane when someone plugs the wrong word into the wrong place and is serious (New Year's Evolution). When I'm around an area that's more prone to it than others I silently correct everyone so that I don't pick up on the habit myself.
> (However, a prescription messed up my vision and some of those linguistic skills that I always had a penchant for seem to have gone away with it and I'm struggling more than I once did.)
> 
> 4. I have to ruminate for a while upon receiving new information, but once I do, I know it deeply. I tend to walk away from exploring something when it's too easy, too obvious, or doesn't seem worth exploring.
> 
> 5. I pursued the arts and while I rapidly generate more ideas than any one person could possibly make, I have endlessly struggled in this field. I've come a long way in the aesthetic ability dept., but I still feel like it's harder for me than it is for others. I've always been drawn to surrealism and abstract, which I probably should have stuck with.


1. Lack of Pi noted within the context of your being an MBTI P type; your NP would be Pe, basically.
2. INP. First half denotes NP, second half denotes introversion.
3. How stereotypically INTP.
4. Introvert.
5. INP.

Yeah, you're an INTP for sure. I guess the answer wasn't exactly a surprise, since you know that I know your type. The situation is mutual.


----------



## Lunacik

@*Soul Kitchen*

Hah, I wasn't expecting that and I edited as I always do, added an answer. Oh well. Hahah.
I tried to throw a curveball in Q2.


----------



## Lunacik

@Soul Kitchen Also, yeah that's along the same lines of the same definition I was referring to. Good job.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Since I've typed the person above, I'm posting some points about myself to keep the thread moving. 

1. My three core principles are freedom of inquiry, autonomy of the individual, and reaping what one has sown.
2. I have an insatiable intellect, and am actively seeking to further my understanding of myself, others, and topics through debate, research, and reading literature.
3. I argue a lot. I don't simply argue in favour of a cause or to call out an injustice, but would argue for the sake of arguing. There's an urge both to question my own understandings of things and to question how others understand things, to the point where I'd even argue from a perspective different from my own. Sometimes I can be quite the gadfly, but I do make it a point to round off the edges a little all the same. I make it a point to question the belief without degrading the person who holds the belief.
4. There probably isn't an all encompassing purpose or destiny for anyone in this world, be it divine or humanistic. Our species came about by chance through billions of years of natural selection, we're born without any clear purpose as to why we're here, and then we die just as senselessly as we were born. Yet this doesn't bother me one bit, because I prefer the idea of us as people being able to project our own designs onto a blank canvas.
5. My biggest flaw has been my inability to focus or commit, due to both a sense of boredom and a lack of purpose in what I do. I've now taken to cutting out distractions from my life, in order to actually get good at useful skills and further my life goals. In addition, I'm making it a point to force myself to work to schedules. Do I find the schedules restrictive? Yes. But I'm confident I'll be more productive because of these efforts.


----------



## Jeffrei

Soul Kitchen said:


> Since I've typed the person above, I'm posting some points about myself to keep the thread moving.
> 
> 1. My three core principles are freedom of inquiry, autonomy of the individual, and reaping what one has sown.
> 2. I have an insatiable intellect, and am actively seeking to further my understanding of myself, others, and topics through debate, research, and reading literature.
> 3. I argue a lot. I don't simply argue in favour of a cause or to call out an injustice, but would argue for the sake of arguing. There's an urge both to question my own understandings of things and to question how others understand things, to the point where I'd even argue from a perspective different from my own. Sometimes I can be quite the gadfly, but I do make it a point to round off the edges a little all the same. I make it a point to question the belief without degrading the person who holds the belief.
> 4. There probably isn't an all encompassing purpose or destiny for anyone in this world, be it divine or humanistic. Our species came about by chance through billions of years of natural selection, we're born without any clear purpose as to why we're here, and then we die just as senselessly as we were born. Yet this doesn't bother me one bit, because I prefer the idea of us as people being able to project our own designs onto a blank canvas.
> 5. My biggest flaw has been my inability to focus or commit, due to both a sense of boredom and a lack of purpose in what I do. I've now taken to cutting out distractions from my life, in order to actually get good at useful skills and further my life goals. In addition, I'm making it a point to force myself to work to schedules. Do I find the schedules restrictive? Yes. But I'm confident I'll be more productive because of these efforts.


1. Libertarian.

2. Sounds like a T preference.

3. ENTP perhaps? (no offense, ENTPs. I love you bois)

4. Wow.... I don't know what to make of this one. XD

5. P preference

So all I got is that you are a TP. I'd happily guess ENTP, but that's just a guess and I'm not that good at those yet. Your a tough cookie, that's for sure.


1. I have a really wacky, trollish sense of humor that I'm not sure most people appreciate. For example...

Me: "What is the meaning of life?"

Friend: *gives opinion on life and its meaning*

Me: "That's cool, but I meant the cereal."

2. I like a lose plan for everything. Going in with no plan will freak me out, but going in with everything planned... well... I'd forget everything was planned and just go with my general knowledge of what I remember anyway. So there is that.

3. Sometimes I forget that I actually like people, and then I go hang out with them and I'm like, "hey, these humans aren't that bad. I kind of enjoyed myself." Then I get back to my house and forget that I like people.

4. I tend not to learn from my mistakes for some reason. I guess that has something to do with me forgetting to recall them when I'm about to make similar decisions to past ones. I rather just try to figure out what I should do and go with my gut feeling.

5. I ether like a song because I like the lyrics, or because it has a cool memory attached to it. Usually I don't care too much about the actual music.


----------



## Pippo

Jeffrei said:


> 1. Libertarian.
> 
> 2. Sounds like a T preference.
> 
> 3. ENTP perhaps? (no offense, ENTPs. I love you bois)
> 
> 4. Wow.... I don't know what to make of this one. XD
> 
> 5. P preference
> 
> So all I got is that you are a TP. I'd happily guess ENTP, but that's just a guess and I'm not that good at those yet. Your a tough cookie, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 1. I have a really wacky, trollish sense of humor that I'm not sure most people appreciate. For example...
> 
> Me: "What is the meaning of life?"
> 
> Friend: *gives opinion on life and its meaning*
> 
> Me: "That's cool, but I meant the cereal."
> 
> 2. I like a lose plan for everything. Going in with no plan will freak me out, but going in with everything planned... well... I'd forget everything was planned and just go with my general knowledge of what I remember anyway. So there is that.
> 
> 3. Sometimes I forget that I actually like people, and then I go hang out with them and I'm like, "hey, these humans aren't that bad. I kind of enjoyed myself." Then I get back to my house and forget that I like people.
> 
> 4. I tend not to learn from my mistakes for some reason. I guess that has something to do with me forgetting to recall them when I'm about to make similar decisions to past ones. I rather just try to figure out what I should do and go with my gut feeling.
> 
> 5. I ether like a song because I like the lyrics, or because it has a cool memory attached to it. Usually I don't care too much about the actual music.


1. Ne, possible Ti
2. Tert Si or Te
3. Ti-Fe
4. Ne-Si
5. Ne-Si

INTP or ENFP is my guess.

I. My philosophy is somewhat more inclined towards Utilitarianism.
Ex. The debate about whether or not it was justified for the Americans to conquer the Natives.
My knee-jerk response was "Even though we ended up killing and conquering many people, disease is what killed most of them, which was beyond our control, and we ended up doing more good work/help with that/those land/resources, like in the World Wars, than they ever possible could have."

II. I'm particularly fond of good food and drink, and I often find it very hard to resist the temptation of eating/drinking something appealing. I'll try to substitute it by purchasing and using gum or mints if I'm having a very hard time.

III. When young, I would frequently break orders given to me by my parents such as "No reading at bedtime" or "Lights out" because I deemed the orders unnecessary and given often under emotion.

IV. My highest principle is objectivity. Even if someone tells me they aren't lying or being biased or if I trust them, I will still try to gain/use information as objectively as possible.

V. I performed excellently in my schooling, but I was always prone to bending the structure to fit my convenience.


----------



## SweetApparition

Carolus Rex said:


> I. My philosophy is somewhat more inclined towards Utilitarianism.
> Ex. The debate about whether or not it was justified for the Americans to conquer the Natives.
> My knee-jerk response was "Even though we ended up killing and conquering many people, disease is what killed most of them, which was beyond our control, and we ended up doing more good work/help with that/those land/resources, like in the World Wars, than they ever possible could have."
> 
> II. I'm particularly fond of good food and drink, and I often find it very hard to resist the temptation of eating/drinking something appealing. I'll try to substitute it by purchasing and using gum or mints if I'm having a very hard time.
> 
> III. When young, I would frequently break orders given to me by my parents such as "No reading at bedtime" or "Lights out" because I deemed the orders unnecessary and given often under emotion.
> 
> IV. My highest principle is objectivity. Even if someone tells me they aren't lying or being biased or if I trust them, I will still try to gain/use information as objectively as possible.
> 
> V. I performed excellently in my schooling, but I was always prone to bending the structure to fit my convenience.


I. N with maybe a dash of T
II. Very SP
III. TP maybe? P at the very least.
IV. T
V. TP

I'm guessing IxTP - leaning towards INTP.

My five:

1. I'm very historically oriented - love old architecture, fashions, foods/recipes, antiques, music, etc.
2. Upholding traditions isn't something I have interest in. I'd rather try new things, gain new perspectives, be weird!
3. I come across as aloof, but I can be warm and friendly once I get to know you.
4. Animals, the environment, literacy/better school system, ending poverty are all causes I feel strongly about.
5. I'm not very wordy, as you can tell, and I'm even less so in person.


----------



## Rydori

SweetApparition said:


> I. N with maybe a dash of T
> II. Very SP
> III. TP maybe? P at the very least.
> IV. T
> V. TP
> 
> I'm guessing IxTP - leaning towards INTP.
> 
> My five:
> 
> 1. I'm very historically oriented - love old architecture, fashions, foods/recipes, antiques, music, etc.
> 2. Upholding traditions isn't something I have interest in. I'd rather try new things, gain new perspectives, be weird!
> 3. I come across as aloof, but I can be warm and friendly once I get to know you.
> 4. Animals, the environment, literacy/better school system, ending poverty are all causes I feel strongly about.
> 5. I'm not very wordy, as you can tell, and I'm even less so in person.


1. doesn't have to do with type really
2. Se or Ne, Pe in general
3. Fi probably?
4. Fi
5. more action type, S type

1.I'm quite rigid in ideas in where I am unable to suddenly adapt easily to a new situation in a very short time span. If anything that is one thing I would wish not to happen, for a decision to suddenly pop up.

2. I have trouble thinking of new ideas in a short time span as well, When in a conversation, I would want to slowly converse through topics while discussing them rather than jumping from one point to another. I would like to discuss a topic and relate something similar to it while slowly conversing through the conversation until it ends. So for example I'll talk about the weather and how it is today, then during my conversation with the person it would go from how the weather was last week and what could of been done on that day or what the person has been doing that week, then topic will progress from the activity from what the person has been doing that week and its details and how it works.

3.Charisma is a trait I value a lot, however despite my praising for that trait, I lack proper charisma that allows people to be charmed to what I talked. I really wish to catch people's attention when talking to them and just them feeling devoted to me. I know it sounds selfish, but its quite a dream.

4. I'm an observer of the world rather more than a contribute, I observe my surroundings and notice detail and vibes, however I never actually grasp them and inherit them as my own that much. The external world isn't something that I normally control well and I'm much better to be a spectator of life rather than to tackle it my own. This has caused me to be a very passive person in my environment.

5.I don't like lists, but I like to have an unwritten schedule.


----------



## Enoch

1. Si? Could be perceving?
2. Si?
3. Fe?
4. Introversion
5. Could be perceving?

Ummmm, ISFJ.

1. I'm not an ENFP.
2. I don't plan anything at all, everything works out for me without a plan, the plan already seems to exist, tonnes of times I have not planned journeys but set out at the exact right time so that the journey seems to fit together almost perfectly.
3. I've a very poor grasp of logical consistency but it doesn't really bother me so I ironically take the mick out of it and contradict myself within the things I say and I still place value on them, however ridiculous.
4. Some of things I say happen to have multiple meanings without me even being aware of it, and there seem to be many ways of twisting them around and turning them to mean something else, somehow.
5. I've been described as 'a 5 year old and a 60 year old at the same time'.
6. Bonus, my mind is full of patterns and I believe everything is everything and there are patterns everywhere even here.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

1. ENFP


no need to look at the other things... ENFP confirmed.


----------



## Jeffrei

Oh my gawrsh! This thread is about to fall to the 2nd page. ;-;



Enoch said:


> 1. Si? Could be perceving?
> 2. Si?
> 3. Fe?
> 4. Introversion
> 5. Could be perceving?
> 
> Ummmm, ISFJ.
> 
> 1. I'm not an ENFP.
> 2. I don't plan anything at all, everything works out for me without a plan, the plan already seems to exist, tonnes of times I have not planned journeys but set out at the exact right time so that the journey seems to fit together almost perfectly.
> 3. I've a very poor grasp of logical consistency but it doesn't really bother me so I ironically take the mick out of it and contradict myself within the things I say and I still place value on them, however ridiculous.
> 4. Some of things I say happen to have multiple meanings without me even being aware of it, and there seem to be many ways of twisting them around and turning them to mean something else, somehow.
> 5. I've been described as 'a 5 year old and a 60 year old at the same time'.
> 6. Bonus, my mind is full of patterns and I believe everything is everything and there are patterns everywhere even here.


1. Cool

2. So that's the P

3. Hmmm.... I'd be inclined to say F, but I don't know if this is actually.... yeah.... I'ma stop while I'm ahead.

4. This is true. Things people say often can be interpreted different ways.

5. Lol! Those are two very different ages there. 

6. That would be N.

So... here's the deal. The only ones I can be sure of (given the information I was given) are N and P. One of your points hints at F so we could guess xNFP. If you are sure that you are *not* an ENFP that would leave us with INFP.


1. I tend to jump back and forth from "life has meaning and everything maters" to, "what the heck is life's meaning and what actually matters?" It's an existential circle, and just when I think I have the answer I reason it out.

2. I sometimes think that I am a little too friendly. Like, I'll be talking with someone (mostly listening) and then I see that look in their eyes like, "OMGowsh! This is my new BFF." and I'll be thinking, "No! I'm sorry but I can't. I have too many friends like that."

3. I feel kind of obligated to lend some of my time to socially awkward people/social outcasts. I mean, a lot of them don't have anyone they can just talk to that won't judge them or make fun of them. So if I have the time I might as well go say hi and love on em a little.

4. Number 3 is null and void if I know that I will be seeing them frequently though. Those turn into one sided relationships really quickly, and they demand more time than I have. I will still be nice to them and occasionally talk with them, but I'm very careful about it.

5. One I have an idea I can brainstorm it and expand it till kingdom come!... so long as it is a fictional thing anyway. If it's an idea about something in real life then it will probably just die as a single idea without much further thought.


----------



## Pippo

Jeffrei said:


> 1. I tend to jump back and forth from "life has meaning and everything maters" to, "what the heck is life's meaning and what actually matters?" It's an existential circle, and just when I think I have the answer I reason it out.
> 
> 2. I sometimes think that I am a little too friendly. Like, I'll be talking with someone (mostly listening) and then I see that look in their eyes like, "OMGowsh! This is my new BFF." and I'll be thinking, "No! I'm sorry but I can't. I have too many friends like that."
> 
> 3. I feel kind of obligated to lend some of my time to socially awkward people/social outcasts. I mean, a lot of them don't have anyone they can just talk to that won't judge them or make fun of them. So if I have the time I might as well go say hi and love on em a little.
> 
> 4. Number 3 is null and void if I know that I will be seeing them frequently though. Those turn into one sided relationships really quickly, and they demand more time than I have. I will still be nice to them and occasionally talk with them, but I'm very careful about it.
> 
> 5. One I have an idea I can brainstorm it and expand it till kingdom come!... so long as it is a fictional thing anyway. If it's an idea about something in real life then it will probably just die as a single idea without much further thought.


1. Ne
2. Extraverted F
3. Fi
4. Fi
5. Ne-Si

ENFP seems clear here.


I. I've frequently switched views with regards to politics and religion, and it depends on how I alter my perspective of the situation and interpretation of the facts. I've been a hardcore Marxist on some days and a Bonapartist on others. Typically I haven't gone into anarchist, libertarian, or hyper-capitalist sectors of philosophy/politics, but I have switched around. This in part has to deal with my philosophy about people: "Humans are inherently motivated by self-interest." Currently leaning on Left-Centrist. The biggest trait I've held is a somewhat authoritarian to very authoritarian style of government.

II. Military history in particular has interested me. I'm intrigued by the workings of battlefield tactics, administration, and campaign strategy with regards to 16th - 19th century War.

III. I'm often stoic or fail to feel any emotion, but with friends, I can look like a party-holic. I can be personable, even charming, but otherwise and in public, I come across as being a brick wall.

IV. Even though I speak against being impulsive, when forced into quick thinking, my immediate reaction is violence.

V. Unless motivated otherwise, the only reason I'd ever go outside would be for walking, hunting (a possible future hobby), exercising, or fishing.


----------



## sannejamila

Carolus Rex said:


> Jeffrei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I tend to jump back and forth from "life has meaning and everything maters" to, "what the heck is life's meaning and what actually matters?" It's an existential circle, and just when I think I have the answer I reason it out.
> 
> 2. I sometimes think that I am a little too friendly. Like, I'll be talking with someone (mostly listening) and then I see that look in their eyes like, "OMGowsh! This is my new BFF." and I'll be thinking, "No! I'm sorry but I can't. I have too many friends like that."
> 
> 3. I feel kind of obligated to lend some of my time to socially awkward people/social outcasts. I mean, a lot of them don't have anyone they can just talk to that won't judge them or make fun of them. So if I have the time I might as well go say hi and love on em a little.
> 
> 4. Number 3 is null and void if I know that I will be seeing them frequently though. Those turn into one sided relationships really quickly, and they demand more time than I have. I will still be nice to them and occasionally talk with them, but I'm very careful about it.
> 
> 5. One I have an idea I can brainstorm it and expand it till kingdom come!... so long as it is a fictional thing anyway. If it's an idea about something in real life then it will probably just die as a single idea without much further thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ne
> 2. Extraverted F
> 3. Fi
> 4. Fi
> 5. Ne-Si
> 
> ENFP seems clear here.
> 
> 
> I. I've frequently switched views with regards to politics and religion, and it depends on how I alter my perspective of the situation and interpretation of the facts. I've been a hardcore Marxist on some days and a Bonapartist on others. Typically I haven't gone into anarchist, libertarian, or hyper-capitalist sectors of philosophy/politics, but I have switched around. This in part has to deal with my philosophy about people: "Humans are inherently motivated by self-interest." Currently leaning on Left-Centrist. The biggest trait I've held is a somewhat authoritarian to very authoritarian style of government.
> 
> II. Military history in particular has interested me. I'm intrigued by the workings of battlefield tactics, administration, and campaign strategy with regards to 16th - 19th century War.
> 
> III. I'm often stoic or fail to feel any emotion, but with friends, I can look like a party-holic. I can be personable, even charming, but otherwise and in public, I come across as being a brick wall.
> 
> IV. Even though I speak against being impulsive, when forced into quick thinking, my immediate reaction is violence.
> 
> V. Unless motivated otherwise, the only reason I'd ever go outside would be for walking, hunting (a possible future hobby), exercising, or fishing.
Click to expand...

INTP

1. I have an intense need for alone time, and if I am around people for a long period of time, I get really irritable and won't even look people in the eyes
2. I tend to overthink a lot, and sometimes I see connections that aren't really there
3. I am cynical and idealistic at the same time
4. I care a lot about my schoolwork, but if I find a topic uninteresting or unnecessary, I won't even try.
5. I can be really direct when talking to other people, which leads them to think I am mad even though I'm not


----------



## Temizzle

sannejamila said:


> INTP
> 
> 1. I have an intense need for alone time, and if I am around people for a long period of time, I get really irritable and won't even look people in the eyes
> 2. I tend to overthink a lot, and sometimes I see connections that aren't really there
> 3. I am cynical and idealistic at the same time
> 4. I care a lot about my schoolwork, but if I find a topic uninteresting or unnecessary, I won't even try.
> 5. I can be really direct when talking to other people, which leads them to think I am mad even though I'm not


1. introversion, possibly Fi 
2. lower functioning Ne 
3. starting to lean ISxJ 
4. mmm kind of contradictory phrasing here... perhaps some Ti
5. comes across Te 

ISTJ? 

1. I care about people much more than they think I do. I have a hard time communicating soft stuff but I try to show it by caring and being there. 

2. Sometimes I might start losing faith in something if it stops feeling like it might work and then I get really jaded and hopeless until I can see a way that it might work out again in which point I regain faith. If I don't find a path to success I tend to just abandon that thing whatever it is and move on. 

3. I like spending time with people and I need it but it doesn't need to be constant. I also prefer to interact with many different people and groups in small doses while having a few very close people that follow me through and through. 

4. I have a tendency to get really fucking controlling so I'm slowly learning to lead in softer ways by setting an example and helping people find and develop their own path rather than enforcing a structure. 

5. I fucking love with a fiery passion good food, music, sex, interactions. I can really enjoy flirty banter, dirty looks, I mean I can make eating a creme brûlée an entire experience and process borderline ritualistic. I kind of think I live for a mix of these enjoyments + the relationships in my life + building something that lasts beyond me.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

@LadyClaudia

1: Perceiver-dom
2: Introverted judger
3: Se
4: Introvert
5: --​
Guess: *INTJ*
[HR][/HR]

1: Prefer to sit in utter silence than to listen to anything at all.
2: Have a difficult time distinguishing passions/obsessions, confusing one for the other.
3: Have an affinity for pleasant scents, particularly detergents, and find myself cleansing random things just to smell the fragrance.
4: Been meaning to finish the same project for over a year, but haven't brought myself to it in fear of failing.
5: Have a tendency to quote literature when I talk to save me from having to think about what to say.


----------



## Rydori

1.?? Introvert maybe?
2.Fi maybe
3.Se
4.unhealthy J
5.Ne

INXJ


1.I am the ocassional troll, I would be quite devious in my tricks an pranks at times but I rarely do it to maintain formality, I however would not mind being a trickster to friends.
2.I hate repeating myself twice or three times, if you don't get what I say instantly, I'll be quite bothered at you.
3.I tend to have a certain routine for regular activities, excercise in the morning every other day,sleep before at least 1 AM, never skip a meal. it stays the same essentially unless an event is happening.
4.I respect loyalty a lot, and I will be loyal to people close to me, in where I would fulfil their request as much as I can
5. I am stubborn with food, I would not try something if doesn't look physically good or smells weird, it'll take me ages to actually eat something new. No matter how much you force me, I'll deny it as much as possible unless I am in a magical mood where I can try anything.


----------



## Crowbo

From all this, I'd guess INFP @iLeaf

I- I don't often ask for the teacher's/prof's help in class. Mainly because I want to figure it out myself and am confident in doing so.

II- I see my life as a tree with various potential branches of evolution. So much to think and do, so little time.

III- Many people I know think I'm hilarious and enjoy my sense of humor.

IV- The people I know consider me to be a good writer and think I should be an author. However, I won't decide to be an author because I'd never finish a single book. If I do choose to go into writing, I'd prefer to write short stories, or for television.

V- My mom always tells me to research the necessary info of a product before I decide to buy it, but I usually can't be bothered enough to do it.


----------



## Rydori

got skipped >:|, don't skip me please.
@Crowbo

1.Ne + Ti
2.Ne
3. Ne + Fe
4.Ne + Ti
5.Ne

ENTP.

1.I am the ocassional troll, I would be quite devious in my tricks an pranks at times but I rarely do it to maintain formality, I however would not mind being a trickster to friends.
2.I hate repeating myself twice or three times, if you don't get what I say instantly, I'll be quite bothered at you.
3.I tend to have a certain routine for regular activities, excercise in the morning every other day,sleep before at least 1 AM, never skip a meal. it stays the same essentially unless an event is happening.
4.I respect loyalty a lot, and I will be loyal to people close to me, in where I would fulfil their request as much as I can
5. I am stubborn with food, I would not try something if doesn't look physically good or smells weird, it'll take me ages to actually eat something new. No matter how much you force me, I'll deny it as much as possible unless I am in a magical mood where I can try anything


----------



## Temizzle

Brick said:


> got skipped >:|, don't skip me please.
> @Crowbo
> 
> 1.Ne + Ti
> 2.Ne
> 3. Ne + Fe
> 4.Ne + Ti
> 5.Ne
> 
> ENTP.
> 
> 1.I am the ocassional troll, I would be quite devious in my tricks an pranks at times but I rarely do it to maintain formality, I however would not mind being a trickster to friends.
> 2.I hate repeating myself twice or three times, if you don't get what I say instantly, I'll be quite bothered at you.
> 3.I tend to have a certain routine for regular activities, excercise in the morning every other day,sleep before at least 1 AM, never skip a meal. it stays the same essentially unless an event is happening.
> 4.I respect loyalty a lot, and I will be loyal to people close to me, in where I would fulfil their request as much as I can
> 5. I am stubborn with food, I would not try something if doesn't look physically good or smells weird, it'll take me ages to actually eat something new. No matter how much you force me, I'll deny it as much as possible unless I am in a magical mood where I can try anything


1. Some kind of Ne

2. Personal problem

3. Could be Si, Te, and/or Fe depending on the reasoning

4. Si 

5. Probably Fi with Si 

I guess I could see ISTJ based on these answers. 

1. I get bored of things pretty quickly but I hate giving up. Even if I fold my cards, if there is still a battle to be fought I will bounce back. I might give up on something temporarily by telling myself it's boring and/or not worth it, but unless it's settled I won't really be able to get my mind off of it. I need some sort of closure I suppose. 

2. I love being in charge and/or having influence. The main reason is because I usually don't trust people in power -- they either don't know what to do with it or completely abuse it. If someone is in charge that's level-headed and knows how to run things I can roll with it np. Even so, I can't really be in a group where I have no say and have to just blindly follow directions, I need some sense of control. I can take command of a group pretty easily if it's a field that I'm not a completely newbie in. 

3. I'm generally pretty nice with most people in person. I smile, I'm understanding, I work with others, like to help people and make their lives easier or make them feel understood. When I sense that other people's insecurities are getting the best of themselves though to the point where they start lashing out at others even subtly or trying to sway things for selfish reasons I'm good at tuning up my intensity and making them question themselves. 

4. I can be very very lazy and can put things off, miss deadlines, procrastinate to the last minute, then find some way out of the situation by convincing someone to give me an exception, extending deadlines, you name it. I think I'm decent at negotiating with others. It doesn't always work out but it works out more than I would imagine it does for most people. When it comes to bargaining, I love that shit. 

5. I like to focus on what counts rather than just having fun, but when it comes to working on a task I'm not personally interested in it's much harder for me to rally my focus. I spend a lot of time searching for a sense of personal direction and meaning -- I might do this through contemplation, reading, conversations with others -- it's very important for me to know clearly where I'm going. Once I have a sense of direction and a goal, I can easily rally plenty of drive, focus, energy and basically steamroll my way there.


----------



## Jeffrei

Well darn. Here we are on the second page again.



Temizzle said:


> 1. Some kind of Ne
> 
> 2. Personal problem
> 
> 3. Could be Si, Te, and/or Fe depending on the reasoning
> 
> 4. Si
> 
> 5. Probably Fi with Si
> 
> I guess I could see ISTJ based on these answers.
> 
> 1. I get bored of things pretty quickly but I hate giving up. Even if I fold my cards, if there is still a battle to be fought I will bounce back. I might give up on something temporarily by telling myself it's boring and/or not worth it, but unless it's settled I won't really be able to get my mind off of it. I need some sort of closure I suppose.
> 
> 2. I love being in charge and/or having influence. The main reason is because I usually don't trust people in power -- they either don't know what to do with it or completely abuse it. If someone is in charge that's level-headed and knows how to run things I can roll with it np. Even so, I can't really be in a group where I have no say and have to just blindly follow directions, I need some sense of control. I can take command of a group pretty easily if it's a field that I'm not a completely newbie in.
> 
> 3. I'm generally pretty nice with most people in person. I smile, I'm understanding, I work with others, like to help people and make their lives easier or make them feel understood. When I sense that other people's insecurities are getting the best of themselves though to the point where they start lashing out at others even subtly or trying to sway things for selfish reasons I'm good at tuning up my intensity and making them question themselves.
> 
> 4. I can be very very lazy and can put things off, miss deadlines, procrastinate to the last minute, then find some way out of the situation by convincing someone to give me an exception, extending deadlines, you name it. I think I'm decent at negotiating with others. It doesn't always work out but it works out more than I would imagine it does for most people. When it comes to bargaining, I love that shit.
> 
> 5. I like to focus on what counts rather than just having fun, but when it comes to working on a task I'm not personally interested in it's much harder for me to rally my focus. I spend a lot of time searching for a sense of personal direction and meaning -- I might do this through contemplation, reading, conversations with others -- it's very important for me to know clearly where I'm going. Once I have a sense of direction and a goal, I can easily rally plenty of drive, focus, energy and basically steamroll my way there.


1. J

2. type 8

3. Hmm... you've given me a thinker vibe up till this point, and then you ended it on a thinker vibe again. I suspect ENTJ.

4. This behavior is more common among P types, but I'm not sure that's what is going on here.

5. 

So basically, ENTJ. The reason I said I suspected this type at number 3 is because I've heard that ENTJs are aware of others emotions (which I found interesting because from my experience thinkers usually aren't). That is pretty much what number 3 struck me as. A thinker who's aware of other's emotions. 4 confused me for a bit, but then I realized I didn't have the motivation for it yet. If it was because you were still gathering information/putting off decisions I'd say P, but it kind of sounds like you were late just because you felt like being late.


1. I don't know why I'm not nocturnal yet. During the day its just go go go, do do do, blah blah blah, and then at night it's completely dark and (where I live at least) completely silent (the perfect conditions for brainstorming, thinking, and (ironically) day dreaming). It's a wonder I get any sleep at all.

2. Watching people argue brings me physical pain. It's just back and forth yes, no, yes, no, yes, no, and it is pretty much the same every time. Even with what people call debate! It is pretty much just, "yes, because..." "no, because..." "yes, because..." and it goes on till someone gets tired of saying yes or no. And the whole time they never actually address what they are really arguing about. They just talk about beliefs that are really symptoms of the root belief. But alas, the whole woe is humanity thing gets old fast so ima move on now.

3. I've been told that I'm adorably awkward. Thanks, I think? Though, I'm not sure what else I should expect to hear from someone when I'm parading my quirky side out on stage for all to see. I'm glad they enjoyed it though. xD

4. I am going to bring about all the stereotypes by saying I've only met two cats in my life that didn't like me, and I've met a lot of cats. Even those two ended up begrudgingly taking a liking to me after a while. They were pretty much like, "I'm going to act like I still don't like you but I'm going to start hanging around you more and let you pet me more frequently."

5. And now I will crush the stereotype presented by number 4 by saying that I hate reading books. *que all of the people hitting backspace on the INFP typing* For real though! The intros are slow, the needless amount of details are ridiculous (I don't care of the evil base in the arctic was cold enough to turn a penguin into an ice pop and had long, black drapes! Just tell me it was an evil base and let me fill in the rest on my own), and I could get much better stories by asking people absurd questions about what mystical creature would they partner with to overthrow the Swedish government.

Wow, those 5 were all over the place. I apologize to whomever comes after me.


----------



## Pippo

Jeffrei said:


> 1. I don't know why I'm not nocturnal yet. During the day its just go go go, do do do, blah blah blah, and then at night it's completely dark and (where I live at least) completely silent (the perfect conditions for brainstorming, thinking, and (ironically) day dreaming). It's a wonder I get any sleep at all.
> 
> 2. Watching people argue brings me physical pain. It's just back and forth yes, no, yes, no, yes, no, and it is pretty much the same every time. Even with what people call debate! It is pretty much just, "yes, because..." "no, because..." "yes, because..." and it goes on till someone gets tired of saying yes or no. And the whole time they never actually address what they are really arguing about. They just talk about beliefs that are really symptoms of the root belief. But alas, the whole woe is humanity thing gets old fast so ima move on now.
> 
> 3. I've been told that I'm adorably awkward. Thanks, I think? Though, I'm not sure what else I should expect to hear from someone when I'm parading my quirky side out on stage for all to see. I'm glad they enjoyed it though. xD
> 
> 4. I am going to bring about all the stereotypes by saying I've only met two cats in my life that didn't like me, and I've met a lot of cats. Even those two ended up begrudgingly taking a liking to me after a while. They were pretty much like, "I'm going to act like I still don't like you but I'm going to start hanging around you more and let you pet me more frequently."
> 
> 5. And now I will crush the stereotype presented by number 4 by saying that I hate reading books. *que all of the people hitting backspace on the INFP typing* For real though! The intros are slow, the needless amount of details are ridiculous (I don't care of the evil base in the arctic was cold enough to turn a penguin into an ice pop and had long, black drapes! Just tell me it was an evil base and let me fill in the rest on my own), and I could get much better stories by asking people absurd questions about what mystical creature would they partner with to overthrow the Swedish government.
> 
> Wow, those 5 were all over the place. I apologize to whomever comes after me.


1. Ne
2. Likely F
3. NPs get this a lot
4. Stereotypically NFP
5. Ne-Si and also same

ENFP from the looks of it.

I. I went hiking this weekend out on a hill, and I had a lot of fun. For the adventure, I went alone with just a basic outfit on, and I spent a lot of time doing self-reflection. I had fun hopping around on rocks and making walking sticks out of nearby branches. Eventually, I found a walking stick that looked like a rifle, so I put it leaning against me and marched around like a soldier. Got a kick out of that.

II. I read a very large amount of articles, but I've found it difficult to sit down and read books unless I'm particularly interested in a section of the book or chapter. I've gone so far, when I was younger, just to skip some 10 chapters in a book because I wasn't interested in that character's POV or with the information being given.

III. The way I act in conversations is somewhat inconsistent. If I'm talking to a stranger or someone else around my age, I'm typically very bland, dry, and matter-of-fact. However, sometimes if I simply sit down and have a slice of Pizza or something, I can become very loquacious and self-confident. I'd even go so far to say that I'm charming when I'm in that state of mind.

IV. I can tolerate most physical discomforts, but I can't ever seem to deal with poor bedding very well. It often gets to the point, when I'm traveling, where I just sleep on the floor and sleep well.

V. A lot of my humor is crude, offensive, and veers on racist. A common fairly clean one that I'll use is, "You are the reason I believe in eugenics."


----------



## Squirt

Carolus Rex said:


> 1. Ne
> 2. Likely F
> 3. NPs get this a lot
> 4. Stereotypically NFP
> 5. Ne-Si and also same
> 
> ENFP from the looks of it.
> 
> I. I went hiking this weekend out on a hill, and I had a lot of fun. For the adventure, I went alone with just a basic outfit on, and I spent a lot of time doing self-reflection. I had fun hopping around on rocks and making walking sticks out of nearby branches. Eventually, I found a walking stick that looked like a rifle, so I put it leaning against me and marched around like a soldier. Got a kick out of that.
> 
> II. I read a very large amount of articles, but I've found it difficult to sit down and read books unless I'm particularly interested in a section of the book or chapter. I've gone so far, when I was younger, just to skip some 10 chapters in a book because I wasn't interested in that character's POV or with the information being given.
> 
> III. The way I act in conversations is somewhat inconsistent. If I'm talking to a stranger or someone else around my age, I'm typically very bland, dry, and matter-of-fact. However, sometimes if I simply sit down and have a slice of Pizza or something, I can become very loquacious and self-confident. I'd even go so far to say that I'm charming when I'm in that state of mind.
> 
> IV. I can tolerate most physical discomforts, but I can't ever seem to deal with poor bedding very well. It often gets to the point, when I'm traveling, where I just sleep on the floor and sleep well.
> 
> V. A lot of my humor is crude, offensive, and veers on racist. A common fairly clean one that I'll use is, "You are the reason I believe in eugenics."


Ne user, especially since you decided on using Roman numerals, highly particular sensory preferences (low stacking of S), and enjoyed playing soldier with stick. Not getting a strong F preference, but Ti seems evident with II, where information is evaluated by lining it up with internal judgements. Guessing ENTP, or maybe INTP, but leaning to ENTP due to III and V. Although, I would expect for formatting to be more freeform if you were ENTP...

—-

1. I tend to replay past events in my head over and over and imagine scenarios about how it could have been done differently to plan for future events.

2. I am interested in just about everything, which makes it hard to develop any one skill or body of knowledge as I switch between widely different topics so quickly and frequently.

3. I don’t care if my food gets cold before I eat it, which apparently distresses people.

4. Often I don’t know what I am feeling until someone else forces me to think about it.

5. Disorder and uncertainly really bother me, and I was diagnosed OCD as a kid. I have mostly overcome it and try to be ok with things, but it takes a lot of emotional energy.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

@Squirt

1. Ni > Si
2. N > S
3. Lower S?
4. T > F
5. Not sure.

INTJ

1. People tend to believe that I actually hate everything whenever I tell them I dislike something they actually like. I don't hate everything, but I tend to dislike a plethora of things. The reason why I dislike plenty of things is because they either have no purpose in life, the idea/concept of the thing is completely pointless, it is extremely stupid/bland to look at and/or they actually may be overrated for plenty of reasons. People also make me angry often and if bad things happen, I shockingly become very crazy and yell "Shut up!!! I'll kill/murder you now!!!" and then I quickly stop a minute later and everything goes back to normal. If the situation is less concerning, then I'll tell them to stop and leave me alone, so I don't have to talk with them again. But still, a lot of things that actually exist are very irritating.

2. I pretty much lie a lot. I lie very often, especially to my family and the people I know well, for whatever reason. I also tend to be playful/sarcastic sometimes in order to confuse/trick others rather than to be funny, but I don't really notice when I actually act like that until others are claiming it. However, I don't like when other people become too playful/humorous for the sake of being humorous. I just don't find people's jokes/sarcasm to be funny and I become extremely angry and annoyed by their antics. Other people find them funny, but I don't. I can't understand their jokes/sarcasm. They're just stupid, unfunny, bland and too attention-seeking.

3. When I was a kid, whenever I smelled and/or saw something bad, I always tried to throw up after smelling/looking at it. I just found those stuff to be disgusting and I couldn't even handle them. What annoyed me even more is that it almost happened every single day, because I always had sore throats, runny noses, and allergies as a kid. It was a terrible experience to deal with and it barely stopped. Lately, this issue has grown on me, but I still have this issue sometimes in unexpected situations I probably don't have a strong immune system.

4. I don't know whether should I focus on: the past, the present or the future. The past flies away easily and there's absolutely no point to talk about the past at all. It is just difficult and pointless to talk about. The present is just completely dull, boring and unappealing. People do a variety of things in the present that are stupid and unneccessary, so who cares? Again, pointless. The future? I think about it once and then tomorrow will be completely different from what I expected, so why should I care thinking about the future in the first place? It's very pointless and useless to think about. This is why I never can ever fully focus on 3 of them, they're pointless to look forward to.

5. The more I grew up, the more I preferred antagonists a lot more over protagonists everytime. Why? I just think their characteristics are more interesting. Their plans of destroying/ruining the world are just clever, despite ending up failing in the end, which is just dull to watch. We keep seeing heroes win everytime, why not villains? I wonder about their stories on how they became villains in the first place, before the events of the current storyline. It's strange that their stories are not shown very often.

6. I doubt this is type-related at all, but I usually see the clock when it's exactly 12:34 and I don't know why. I just noticed that a member had 1234 thanked posts in this forum. It could be a mere coincidence. I find this to be very strange. It doesn't happen with other timings, but 12:34. Maybe because it involves the order of whole numbers? I don't know. (Yes, I know it's another extra, just like I did once).


----------



## shinedowness

IXFX

1. I hate humanity and many things except for SO/close friend/a few things.
2. Would rather stick to my principles and die instead of being famously alive.
3. Would rather be offensively honest than babyfeedingly dishonest.
4. Would rather cry and have love than feel nothing and have people trying to kill me.
5. Would rather kill to protect me and people that I care about rather than being one's bitch that tells me to kill someone that I see no point in killing.
6. Would rather live in a world where imagination becomes real instead of ordinary life become real.


----------



## Jeffrei

shinedowness said:


> IXFX
> 
> 1. I hate humanity and many things except for SO/close friend/a few things.
> 2. Would rather stick to my principles and die instead of being famously alive.
> 3. Would rather be offensively honest than babyfeedingly dishonest.
> 4. Would rather cry and have love than feel nothing and have people trying to kill me.
> 5. Would rather kill to protect me and people that I care about rather than being one's bitch that tells me to kill someone that I see no point in killing.
> 6. Would rather live in a world where imagination becomes real instead of ordinary life become real.


1. That's probably Misanthropy, and could lead you into some very serious problems. Not type related.

2. o.0 you don't like fame to the point where you'd rather die? I think I'm misunderstanding this one.

3. That's a T preference

4. eh, you and me both. I don't know if this relates to anything typologically though.

5. So kill to defend ones self as opposed to killing because someone commands it? I'm on board with that.

6. Hmm... that could be ether really terrifying or really awesome.

I'm honestly not sure what to type you as. Going by the brief nature of your answers and the bluntness, I'd guess ISTx.


Type @Sky_Nova_20

1. People tend to believe that I actually hate everything whenever I tell them I dislike something they actually like. I don't hate everything, but I tend to dislike a plethora of things. The reason why I dislike plenty of things is because they either have no purpose in life, the idea/concept of the thing is completely pointless, it is extremely stupid/bland to look at and/or they actually may be overrated for plenty of reasons. People also make me angry often and if bad things happen, I shockingly become very crazy and yell "Shut up!!! I'll kill/murder you now!!!" and then I quickly stop a minute later and everything goes back to normal. If the situation is less concerning, then I'll tell them to stop and leave me alone, so I don't have to talk with them again. But still, a lot of things that actually exist are very irritating.

2. I pretty much lie a lot. I lie very often, especially to my family and the people I know well, for whatever reason. I also tend to be playful/sarcastic sometimes in order to confuse/trick others rather than to be funny, but I don't really notice when I actually act like that until others are claiming it. However, I don't like when other people become too playful/humorous for the sake of being humorous. I just don't find people's jokes/sarcasm to be funny and I become extremely angry and annoyed by their antics. Other people find them funny, but I don't. I can't understand their jokes/sarcasm. They're just stupid, unfunny, bland and too attention-seeking.

3. When I was a kid, whenever I smelled and/or saw something bad, I always tried to throw up after smelling/looking at it. I just found those stuff to be disgusting and I couldn't even handle them. What annoyed me even more is that it almost happened every single day, because I always had sore throats, runny noses, and allergies as a kid. It was a terrible experience to deal with and it barely stopped. Lately, this issue has grown on me, but I still have this issue sometimes in unexpected situations I probably don't have a strong immune system.

4. I don't know whether should I focus on: the past, the present or the future. The past flies away easily and there's absolutely no point to talk about the past at all. It is just difficult and pointless to talk about. The present is just completely dull, boring and unappealing. People do a variety of things in the present that are stupid and unneccessary, so who cares? Again, pointless. The future? I think about it once and then tomorrow will be completely different from what I expected, so why should I care thinking about the future in the first place? It's very pointless and useless to think about. This is why I never can ever fully focus on 3 of them, they're pointless to look forward to.

5. The more I grew up, the more I preferred antagonists a lot more over protagonists everytime. Why? I just think their characteristics are more interesting. Their plans of destroying/ruining the world are just clever, despite ending up failing in the end, which is just dull to watch. We keep seeing heroes win everytime, why not villains? I wonder about their stories on how they became villains in the first place, before the events of the current storyline. It's strange that their stories are not shown very often.

6. I doubt this is type-related at all, but I usually see the clock when it's exactly 12:34 and I don't know why. I just noticed that a member had 1234 thanked posts in this forum. It could be a mere coincidence. I find this to be very strange. It doesn't happen with other timings, but 12:34. Maybe because it involves the order of whole numbers? I don't know. (Yes, I know it's another extra, just like I did once).


----------



## shinedowness

Jeffrei said:


> 2. o.0 you don't like fame to the point where you'd rather die? I think I'm misunderstanding this one.


I would rather stick to my principles and die rather than be famously alive; would rather have integrity and die rather than compromise my integrity for fame.


----------



## Rydori

Jeffrei said:


> 1. That's probably Misanthropy, and could lead you into some very serious problems. Not type related.
> 
> 2. o.0 you don't like fame to the point where you'd rather die? I think I'm misunderstanding this one.
> 
> 3. That's a T preference
> 
> 4. eh, you and me both. I don't know if this relates to anything typologically though.
> 
> 5. So kill to defend ones self as opposed to killing because someone commands it? I'm on board with that.
> 
> 6. Hmm... that could be ether really terrifying or really awesome.
> 
> I'm honestly not sure what to type you as. Going by the brief nature of your answers and the bluntness, I'd guess ISTx.
> 
> 
> Type @Sky_Nova_20
> 
> 1. People tend to believe that I actually hate everything whenever I tell them I dislike something they actually like. I don't hate everything, but I tend to dislike a plethora of things. The reason why I dislike plenty of things is because they either have no purpose in life, the idea/concept of the thing is completely pointless, it is extremely stupid/bland to look at and/or they actually may be overrated for plenty of reasons. People also make me angry often and if bad things happen, I shockingly become very crazy and yell "Shut up!!! I'll kill/murder you now!!!" and then I quickly stop a minute later and everything goes back to normal. If the situation is less concerning, then I'll tell them to stop and leave me alone, so I don't have to talk with them again. But still, a lot of things that actually exist are very irritating.
> 
> 2. I pretty much lie a lot. I lie very often, especially to my family and the people I know well, for whatever reason. I also tend to be playful/sarcastic sometimes in order to confuse/trick others rather than to be funny, but I don't really notice when I actually act like that until others are claiming it. However, I don't like when other people become too playful/humorous for the sake of being humorous. I just don't find people's jokes/sarcasm to be funny and I become extremely angry and annoyed by their antics. Other people find them funny, but I don't. I can't understand their jokes/sarcasm. They're just stupid, unfunny, bland and too attention-seeking.
> 
> 3. When I was a kid, whenever I smelled and/or saw something bad, I always tried to throw up after smelling/looking at it. I just found those stuff to be disgusting and I couldn't even handle them. What annoyed me even more is that it almost happened every single day, because I always had sore throats, runny noses, and allergies as a kid. It was a terrible experience to deal with and it barely stopped. Lately, this issue has grown on me, but I still have this issue sometimes in unexpected situations I probably don't have a strong immune system.
> 
> 4. I don't know whether should I focus on: the past, the present or the future. The past flies away easily and there's absolutely no point to talk about the past at all. It is just difficult and pointless to talk about. The present is just completely dull, boring and unappealing. People do a variety of things in the present that are stupid and unneccessary, so who cares? Again, pointless. The future? I think about it once and then tomorrow will be completely different from what I expected, so why should I care thinking about the future in the first place? It's very pointless and useless to think about. This is why I never can ever fully focus on 3 of them, they're pointless to look forward to.
> 
> 5. The more I grew up, the more I preferred antagonists a lot more over protagonists everytime. Why? I just think their characteristics are more interesting. Their plans of destroying/ruining the world are just clever, despite ending up failing in the end, which is just dull to watch. We keep seeing heroes win everytime, why not villains? I wonder about their stories on how they became villains in the first place, before the events of the current storyline. It's strange that their stories are not shown very often.
> 
> 6. I doubt this is type-related at all, but I usually see the clock when it's exactly 12:34 and I don't know why. I just noticed that a member had 1234 thanked posts in this forum. It could be a mere coincidence. I find this to be very strange. It doesn't happen with other timings, but 12:34. Maybe because it involves the order of whole numbers? I don't know. (Yes, I know it's another extra, just like I did once).


1.Inferior Se? a preference for T with tert Fi
2.T type
3.Inf Se
4.P preference
5.Fi development?

INTJ

1.I do not like to be called weak or insignificant, that is how you get into my bad side. I like to think of myself as tough and strong in where I'll only feel weak under put a lot of stress, I hate it when I get called weak to the point where I don't mind going off at them.

2.I'm not a person of new things of adaption, if anything I do not like suddenly adapting to something I am not use to at all. I would rather observe if anything.

3. I feel a need to overpower those in power and prove to them that even the powerful can be controlled, I have a sudden urge to try to prove to the leaders that they are not in charge and can be put down by the beta/gamma/omega types. Alpha types tend to be my enemy in where I need to displace them and compete to make them feel like Beta

4.I a more conservative rather than liberal, I do think society should stay the same at the most and anyone who thinks society needs a sudden change are delusional.

5.I can be a pushover at times and agree with the other person too much.


----------



## BatFlapClap

Dear Brick,

I would say IXFJ! Either inferior Se or heavy Si, because there seems to be comfort drawn from familiarity, which was a theme. It’s nice that you feel you are a strong individual and fight for that! Fe on 5 for sure. Someone else can chime in too.


1.) Art has become an extension of my voice and a way that I untangle complex feelings and emotions that I may otherwise have difficulty dissecting on my own. It comes from an almost unconscious place, but generally is sensual and raw, and I tweak it and rework until it becomes pieces of myself that I recognize. The decision to pursue art came after I realized I wouldn’t be happy continuing down the trajectory I was on. I imagined myself teaching art and creating art in my free time and felt an intense feeling of peace and contentment that bubbled over my whole self. I knew there would be hardships and it wouldn’t be the most stable path, but also I know that I would only be unhappy on the other path, and that unhappiness would lead to another type of instability and disharmony

2.) I am drawn to the moods that flow through and around people. I can almost see them as a malleable, fuzzy object in my mind’s eye. At times, the force of feeling that comes from other people hits with an actual force. It’s sort of comically troubling sometimes with my partner because we trigger feelings in each other and he’ll feel something, then I’ll feel it because he is and then he’ll feel something off of that and it’s really a vicious cycle that we’re working on because we recognize that it’s unhealthy. I try to talk through these moments and be open with him and my friends if there is a heavy cloud hanging around. I hate leaving feelings or situations unresolved for everyone’s sake, as feelings will fester and people will ruminate, and I have a hard time shifting focus if there is discord and others are discontent. 

3.) I’ve been with a couple of partners who have fostered reclusive tendencies within me, but I recognize my need for openness and connection to others. I dislike being on my own and will occupy my brain with exercise or thought or music or tv, even if just for the distraction or noise. 

4.) I believe that in my chunk of the world, it would be a better place if there was ready access to free, progressive and comprehensive education that doesn’t water down, edit or censor history, art, music, etc. and that diversity and cross cultural exposure as well as easy access to basic needs should be the absolute norm and expectation. The overt and covert ways we have divided and been divided have been damaging, and I see things unraveling, and worry for future generations. On that, I do believe in the wholly importance of unity, and go into situations with the idea of being the change I wish to see and I try to be respectful to everyone I meet, and understand why they are who they are in the context of their lives. I think empathy is one of the most important things a person can have. 

5.) I’m a wreck sometimes too though, I mean damn. After a terrible break up I tried to fill the void in really self-destructive ways and I lost all sense of who I was. I have Co-dependent tendencies up the wazoo. I have an inferiority complex that manifests in self-esteem issues regarding intelligence. And I have a memory like a holey sock that a toe always slips out of.


----------



## Moo Guy

@BatFlapClap Yeah, prolly NFJ, with some inferior SE and dominant-side Fe going on. Number 1 almost made me think Fi, though.

1: I have a few relatively ridiculous opinions on things, they are always fun to think about, but scare me in that people wouldn't be very accepting of them, so I typically just keep shut about it. Though this is just a minor fear of mine, and mostly for convenience; whenever some idea or thing like this gets revealed, I typically just get bullish about it and ignore people's shamings on it.

2: I am very good at music, want it to be my career. I suffer without it, if I get starved of playing it for too long I really just feel bad.

3: I feel that misinterpretation of people is at the core of many or most issues between people. Many times I see someone get scolded for being an idiot and making incorrect conclusions, yet I saw that their conclusion was correct, just vaguely worded. Sometimes that person is me.

4: I love history. Ever since middle school, I have read countless books on it and investigated many occurrences, just for fun. I'm the kinda guy to read a textbook just for fun.

5: I always try to avoid assumptions on things based on groupings of people, from skin color to even the TV show you like to watch. I still see it everywhere in people, and even I fall to this sometimes. Nonetheless, it still makes me think somewhat less of a person when they fall to this manner of thinking.


----------



## Jeffrei

Oh boyo! Time to give this thread CPR again.



Moo Guy said:


> @BatFlapClap Yeah, prolly NFJ, with some inferior SE and dominant-side Fe going on. Number 1 almost made me think Fi, though.
> 
> 1: I have a few relatively ridiculous opinions on things, they are always fun to think about, but scare me in that people wouldn't be very accepting of them, so I typically just keep shut about it. Though this is just a minor fear of mine, and mostly for convenience; whenever some idea or thing like this gets revealed, I typically just get bullish about it and ignore people's shamings on it.
> 
> 2: I am very good at music, want it to be my career. I suffer without it, if I get starved of playing it for too long I really just feel bad.
> 
> 3: I feel that misinterpretation of people is at the core of many or most issues between people. Many times I see someone get scolded for being an idiot and making incorrect conclusions, yet I saw that their conclusion was correct, just vaguely worded. Sometimes that person is me.
> 
> 4: I love history. Ever since middle school, I have read countless books on it and investigated many occurrences, just for fun. I'm the kinda guy to read a textbook just for fun.
> 
> 5: I always try to avoid assumptions on things based on groupings of people, from skin color to even the TV show you like to watch. I still see it everywhere in people, and even I fall to this sometimes. Nonetheless, it still makes me think somewhat less of a person when they fall to this manner of thinking.


1. Sounds like Feeling preference.

2. 

3. IN?

4. Oh boy.

5. Hmm... I have my suspicions now.

Your 5 were really hard, dude. Like, suppa hard. But, I think I can guess INFP. You seem to be very accepting of people and ideas while also being defensive of your own if people start questioning them. Just a guess though.


1. There are days when I feel like I could parkour, and then there are moments that very same day where I trip and/or drop something and then question my ability to walk.

2. Fairly recently I've been told that I'm very easy to talk to. I think this explains a lot of things... like why people like talking to me for long periods of time.

3. I firmly believe that VR with hasten the decline of morality (or whatever of it is left) and bring more harm to present and future generations than good. For whatever reason my friends don't share my belief... can't say I didn't warn them I guess? :/

4. Sometimes I get frustrated with people for griping about symptoms but not wanting to address the root cause. For example, people complaining about dehumanization of women and them being viewed as objects. What do people also do? Create and/or support movies, TV shows, musical performances, and other forms of media that objectify and dehumanize women. And are we not even going to talk about the porn industry and its relation to human trafficking?

5. That's all getting pretty intense relatively fast so I'll do a fun one. If I were to be any animal I would be black parrot that slightly resembles a dragon (and yes, of course I would be able to breathe fire (yes, I could also talk)), and the first public place I would visit is a Sam's Club. I would then fly around, tell people jokes, and occasionally land on people's heads/shoulders.


----------



## Jeffrei

Wow! Lower half of the second page?! Don’t make me write another bad Hamilton parody. I will do it


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Jeffrei said:


> 1. There are days when I feel like I could parkour, and then there are moments that very same day where I trip and/or drop something and then question my ability to walk.
> 
> 2. Fairly recently I've been told that I'm very easy to talk to. I think this explains a lot of things... like why people like talking to me for long periods of time.
> 
> 3. I firmly believe that VR with hasten the decline of morality (or whatever of it is left) and bring more harm to present and future generations than good. For whatever reason my friends don't share my belief... can't say I didn't warn them I guess? :/
> 
> 4. Sometimes I get frustrated with people for griping about symptoms but not wanting to address the root cause. For example, people complaining about dehumanization of women and them being viewed as objects. What do people also do? Create and/or support movies, TV shows, musical performances, and other forms of media that objectify and dehumanize women. And are we not even going to talk about the porn industry and its relation to human trafficking?
> 
> 5. That's all getting pretty intense relatively fast so I'll do a fun one. If I were to be any animal I would be black parrot that slightly resembles a dragon (and yes, of course I would be able to breathe fire (yes, I could also talk)), and the first public place I would visit is a Sam's Club. I would then fly around, tell people jokes, and occasionally land on people's heads/shoulders.


1. Not applicable to type.
2. Pass.
3. Pessimistic NF?
4. NF.
5. NFP?

I'm still convinced you're an NF of some sort, but I'm not getting anything definite in the E/I or J/P department. The fact you're reasonably outgoing and amicable with others doesn't necessarily indicate an E typing; particularly as IF types are typically a bit more outgoing than IT types.

1. My greatest fear is the loss of autonomy, be it losing autonomy of thought or action, or losing my rights.
2. I've dabbled in so many different hobbies and skills when I was younger, only for me to abandon them when I didn't get anywhere. Now I've become pickier about what I spend my time on, so I can actually get good at something useful.
3. I'm a vegetarian because I question whether it's ethical to raise an animal just so it can be slaughtered. Hunting and fishing are fair game. This ties in with my antinatalist views too, as I don't consider it justifiable to bring another person into existence.
4. I don't believe people are meaningful wholes or something more than the sum of their parts. Basically, a person is just genes + experiences, and that's it. There is no free will. Human consciousness is merely the result of neural cells fizzing and popping, and our entire individuality is erased through oxygen deprivation. The brain's just a lump of tissue like any other organ.
5.. The search for meaning of life, the universe, and everything is overrated, to be honest. I'm just along for the ride. I don't know or care why I'm along the ride, but I figure I may as well try to learn as much about this place as I can anyway. It's certainly more interesting than the great nether, that's for sure.


----------



## Enoch

Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. My greatest fear is the loss of autonomy, be it losing autonomy of thought or action, or losing my rights.
> 2. I've dabbled in so many different hobbies and skills when I was younger, only for me to abandon them when I didn't get anywhere. Now I've become pickier about what I spend my time on, so I can actually get good at something useful.
> 3. I'm a vegetarian because I question whether it's ethical to raise an animal just so it can be slaughtered. Hunting and fishing are fair game. This ties in with my antinatalist views too, as I don't consider it justifiable to bring another person into existence.
> 4. I don't believe people are meaningful wholes or something more than the sum of their parts. Basically, a person is just genes + experiences, and that's it. There is no free will. Human consciousness is merely the result of neural cells fizzing and popping, and our entire individuality is erased through oxygen deprivation. The brain's just a lump of tissue like any other organ.
> 5.. The search for meaning of life, the universe, and everything is overrated, to be honest. I'm just along for the ride. I don't know or care why I'm along the ride, but I figure I may as well try to learn as much about this place as I can anyway. It's certainly more interesting than the great nether, that's for sure.


1. Infers low Si, reasoning more on the T side.
2. Pe but not dominant? 'Useful' is what a T would say.
3. Would be feeling but the use of the word 'question' is more thinking. Ti.
4. T.
5. Ti.

IXTP.

​
1. I'm not a real person. 
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Max

@Enoch is an INFP.

1. I like people, and am interested in them and think of things to say to them but I don't always talk to them.

2. The unknown is where the contents and core of the universe is found. The unknown is where the known is found.

3. He that knows, knows. 

4. People find me weird, and say that I think outside the box. I wonder why...

5. Spaceman, I've always wanted you to go into Space, Man. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

Enoch said:


> 1. NTP
> 2. NTP
> 3. Pe
> 4. INT
> 5. Ne
> 
> Would have to say ENTP.
> 
> 1. The principal aspect of my personality: If I had to answer, identity. A personality found nowhere else. I want all of the things within myself that can be found in another person to die the most painful of deaths and also, to have very good taste.
> 
> 2. What I appreciate most about my friends: originality and emotional authenticity.
> 
> 3. My main fault: I don't have the self that I seek to find, I am giving up.
> 
> 4. My dream of happiness: to create an identity, to belong somewhere.
> 
> 5. What would be my greatest misfortune: to be the same as everybody else.


enngream type 4 much?


enneagraminstitute said:


> Basic Fear: That they have no identity or personal significance
> Basic Desire: To find themselves and their significance (to create an
> identity)


None of these seem to be MBTI related.

--------------------------

1. I'm a creature of habit, and I easily fall into certain routines. They don't always last though, sometimes I become bored of it and pick up a new habit. An example of one of my habits is getting the same type of coffee at the same time of day everyday. 
2. I love everything about art, how each person can produce a different image of the same subject matter, see different colours and shadows. I love seeing someone's creativity, because it shows their character. I could look at it and spent ours producing my own piece of art.
3. Another hobby is music. I listen to different kinds of music depending on the activity, for different purposes - to motivate myself or relax.
4. I'm very awkward socially. I overthink and take too long to respond sometimes. I always need to time process my thoughts 
5. I'm also very cautious of other people, and slow to trust them probably due to past experiences. Therefore I am quite judgemental and quick to assume that someone might be an asshole. I'm trying to work on that by simply getting a thicker skin


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Wisteria said:


> 1. I'm a creature of habit, and I easily fall into certain routines. They don't always last though, sometimes I become bored of it and pick up a new habit. An example of one of my habits is getting the same type of coffee at the same time of day everyday.
> 2. I love everything about art, how each person can produce a different image of the same subject matter, see different colours and shadows. I love seeing someone's creativity, because it shows their character. I could look at it and spent ours producing my own piece of art.
> 3. Another hobby is music. I listen to different kinds of music depending on the activity, for different purposes - to motivate myself or relax.
> 4. I'm very awkward socially. I overthink and take too long to respond sometimes. I always need to time process my thoughts
> 5. I'm also very cautious of other people, and slow to trust them probably due to past experiences. Therefore I am quite judgemental and quick to assume that someone might be an asshole. I'm trying to work on that by simply getting a thicker skin


1. IJ.
2. INF.
3. Vaguely indicates introversion, but almost anyone can love music.
4. Introvert.
5. IJ; possibly an IFJ.

You're most likely an INFJ. I thought you were an ISFJ at first, but seeing second point got me thinking otherwise. Imagination is a core facet of MBTI Intuition, and also its counterpart of Openness to Experience, according to the Five Factor model. Then there's the personalised love of "seeing someone's creativity, because it shows their character". This focus on meaningful wholes is often indicative of an INF typing.

I'm going to answer some questions from the Proust Questionnaire.

1. The principal aspect of my personality: An inquisitive intellect.
2. What I appreciate most about my friends: People with whom I can brainstorm concepts and ideas.
3. My main fault: Either a lack of focus, or limited energy.
4. My dream of happiness: Happiness is a fleeting emotional state that brings no long term satisfaction, so pursuing it is futile. Instead, I aim to find fulfilment through challenging myself. To quote this Oatmeal comic, "I'm busy. I'm interested. I'm fascinated."
5. What would be my greatest misfortune: The prospect of being alive, but unable to live my life - such as being imprisoned, institutionalised, stuck in a coma, paralysed from the neck down, etc.


----------



## Jeffrei

Soul Kitchen said:


> This thread needs to keep moving, so I'll type the poster beforehand.


Nuuuuu! I will type ye.



Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. ITJ. Wants to keep the trains running from behind the scenes.
> 2. Introvert. Introverts can be great public speakers if they want to be; it's just that it's a switch they can flick on and off.
> 3. NT. A love for the arts is a trait typical of N types, while keeping feelings "in a very tight box" denotes a T preference.
> 4. Preference for T.
> 5. INT. I can relate to a lot of this.
> 
> INTJ for sure. People keep typing you as an ISTJ, and I suppose it's not impossible you are an introverted sensing type within a Jungian framework. However, when typing you from an MBTI framework, you're definitely more of an NT than an ST.
> 
> I'm going to answer some questions from the Proust Questionnaire.
> 
> 1. The principal aspect of my personality: An inquisitive intellect.
> 2. What I appreciate most about my friends: People with whom I can brainstorm concepts and ideas.
> 3. My main fault: Either a lack of focus, or limited energy.
> 4. My dream of happiness: Happiness is a fleeting emotional state that brings no long term satisfaction, so pursuing it is futile. Instead, I aim to find fulfilment through challenging myself. To quote this Oatmeal comic, "I'm busy. I'm interested. I'm fascinated."
> 5. What would be my greatest misfortune: The prospect of being alive, but unable to live my life - such as being imprisoned, institutionalised, stuck in a coma, paralysed from the neck down, etc.


1. Sorry SFs, but I see this more so in NTs so I'ma have to guess NT. Don't worry, you have good qualities too.

2. N

3. P and maybe I??

4. #inspirational

5. Hmm... I'm not sure what this says about typology, but I could see why you picked that one.

I'm inclined to guess INTP. Your typing seems to fit 


And now, next customer. >



Enoch said:


> 1. The principal aspect of my personality: If I had to answer, identity. A personality found nowhere else. I want all of the things within myself that can be found in another person to die the most painful of deaths and also, to have very good taste. But of course, I don't have a personality.
> 
> 2. What I appreciate most about my friends: originality and emotional authenticity.
> 
> 3. My main fault: I don't have the self that I seek to find, I am too underdeveloped and infantile, always distracted.
> 
> 4. My dream of happiness: to create an identity, to belong somewhere.
> 
> 5. What would be my greatest misfortune: to be the same as everybody else.
> 
> Even this post feels terribly inauthentic.


1. Oh wow. This sounds like hardcore INFP type 4... but at the same time it sounds nothing like INFP type 4.

2. Hmmm... not sure.

3. I don't think this is about having the self you want. I think typology is about using the self you have. However, I too occasionally share your frustration.

4. Vibes INF

5. Theres that INF 4 again.

Whatever your preference is, I feel I can confidently say that according to these five it isn't ESTP. You strike me more as an INF enneagram type 4. However, this could just be the result of an external force leading you to fixate on things you have in common with others. I will say, having things in common with people is not at all a bad thing. Humans are relational creatures. We need relationships and we relate our experiences thoughts, and feelings with others in order to help fill that need. Of course, there is a health balance and you shouldn't try to mimic everyone around you. You do bring your own unique experiences and perspectives to the table, and it is important to recognize that as well.



*TRIGGER WARNING:* this post has material that could be triggering. Proceed with caution and try not to start a flame/political war.

*I don't get....*

1. why people want to talk about guns right after a kid shoots people up. How about we mourn with the families, comfort the affected, and then start talking about solutions? The significance of these events are all but removed when both sides almost immediately start talking about gun control.

2. how one guy killing a bunch of people makes it permissible for everyone to assume they know what's best for the country. This is a complicated issue and I am very weary of those simple "solutions."

3. why we are assuming that guns are the problem. How do we know it's not the decline in morality coupled with the fact that by the time a kid is in elementary school he likely will have witnessed 8,000+ murders on TV? How about the fact that by 18 the average person will have witnessed over 200,000 violent acts on the big screen? We are telling people that humans are just highly evolved animals and then we are desensitizing them to crap like murder. Is this not a problem?! How about the fact that each year we have more mass shootings but we also have more fatherless homes? Both of those statistical numbers are growing *at the same time*. Why is it that we want to talk all month about a tool that is a part of a symptom of the problem, but we don't even want to glance at the real problem?

4. how legislation can be viewed as the ultimate problem solver when it is really just being used as the lazy man's ineffective way of indirectly addressing the symptom of a problem (see the alcohol ban in the 20's for proof).

5. how people can tolerate stuffed crust pizza! I mean, you have cheese on roughly 90% of the pizza. Do you really need more in the crust?




































Confession: This is partly a post out of frustration, but also a tactical move in hopes that making it political will move people to respond faster. XD

Fo real doe, plz dun start a flame war.


----------



## Jeffrei

Wow.... that post got ghosted so bad.... I'm honestly not sure what to do with it now. XD


----------



## ai.tran.75

@Soul Kitchen



1. The principal aspect of my personality: An inquisitive intellect.
2. What I appreciate most about my friends: People with whom I can brainstorm concepts and ideas.
3. My main fault: Either a lack of focus, or limited energy.
4. My dream of happiness: Happiness is a fleeting emotional state that brings no long term satisfaction, so pursuing it is futile. Instead, I aim to find fulfilment through challenging myself. To quote this Oatmeal comic, "I'm busy. I'm interested. I'm fascinated."
5. What would be my greatest misfortune: The prospect of being alive, but unable to live my life - such as being imprisoned, institutionalised, stuck in a coma, paralysed from the neck down, etc.


1. Ti
2. NE
3. perceiving 
4. Low-inferior feelings 
5. Perceiving 

Intp

------------------

1. I strive for happiness my whole life and after 18 I was able to find it- being kind to others around me and learning/exploring my curiousity ( I'm usually content and happy with life and who I am ) 
2. I'm more curious and excited about the journey more so than it's final destination- for the beginning of something always intrigue me most - hence I don't mind dropping project or changing careers the moment my interests lead me elsewhere 
3. I'm often confused on whether I'm introverted or extroverted- I think I'm extroverted bc I like people and I don't mind being approached, my mood is genuinely friendly- I hear introverts talking about "faking friendliness and blending in" I can't do that- if I'm feeling uncomfortable I'm quiet - however I notice that I run out of energy and socialization drains me faster than most people and I can go on alone for days without social interaction and electronic if I'm invested in doing something 
4. When picking out traveling destination- I'm most curious about places that I've read about in literature or history or seen in movies that I loved. One of my favorite place to visit was the pere lachaise cemetery in France
5. I excel at planning things,time management and public speaking . I don't mind talking in front of the crowd or lecturing a class- it fuels me energy when I talk about what I learned

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

*TRIGGER WARNING:* this post has material that could be triggering. Proceed with caution and try not to start a flame/political war.

*I don't get....*





Jeffrei said:


> *TRIGGER WARNING:* this post has material that could be triggering. Proceed with caution and try not to start a flame/political war.
> 
> *I don't get....*
> 
> 1. why people want to talk about guns right after a kid shoots people up. How about we mourn with the families, comfort the affected, and then start talking about solutions? The significance of these events are all but removed when both sides almost immediately start talking about gun control.
> 
> 2. how one guy killing a bunch of people makes it permissible for everyone to assume they know what's best for the country. This is a complicated issue and I am very weary of those simple "solutions."
> 
> 3. why we are assuming that guns are the problem. How do we know it's not the decline in morality coupled with the fact that by the time a kid is in elementary school he likely will have witnessed 8,000+ murders on TV? How about the fact that by 18 the average person will have witnessed over 200,000 violent acts on the big screen? We are telling people that humans are just highly evolved animals and then we are desensitizing them to crap like murder. Is this not a problem?! How about the fact that each year we have more mass shootings but we also have more fatherless homes? Both of those statistical numbers are growing *at the same time*. Why is it that we want to talk all month about a tool that is a part of a symptom of the problem, but we don't even want to glance at the real problem?
> 
> 4. how legislation can be viewed as the ultimate problem solver when it is really just being used as the lazy man's ineffective way of indirectly addressing the symptom of a problem (see the alcohol ban in the 20's for proof).
> 
> 5. how people can tolerate stuffed crust pizza! I mean, you have cheese on roughly 90% of the pizza. Do you really need more in the crust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confession: This is partly a post out of frustration, but also a tactical move in hopes that making it political will move people to respond faster. XD
> 
> Fo real doe, plz dun start a flame war.


1. Feeling 
2. Ti 
3. Fe
4.ni-fe
5.se

Enfj or infj 

--------


1. I strive for happiness my whole life and after 18 I was able to find it- being kind to others around me and learning/exploring my curiousity ( I'm usually content and happy with life and who I am ) 
2. I'm more curious and excited about the journey more so than it's final destination- for the beginning of something always intrigue me most - hence I don't mind dropping project or changing careers the moment my interests lead me elsewhere 
3. I'm often confused on whether I'm introverted or extroverted- I think I'm extroverted bc I like people and I don't mind being approached, my mood is genuinely friendly- I hear introverts talking about "faking friendliness and blending in" I can't do that- if I'm feeling uncomfortable I'm quiet - however I notice that I run out of energy and socialization drains me faster than most people and I can go on alone for days without social interaction and electronic if I'm invested in doing something 
4. When picking out traveling destination- I'm most curious about places that I've read about in literature or history or seen in movies that I loved. One of my favorite place to visit was the pere lachaise cemetery in France
5. I excel at planning things,time management and public speaking . I don't mind talking in front of the crowd or lecturing a class- it fuels me energy when I talk about what I learned


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays

Wisteria said:


> enngream type 4 much?
> 
> 
> None of these seem to be MBTI related.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> 1. I'm a creature of habit, and I easily fall into certain routines. They don't always last though, sometimes I become bored of it and pick up a new habit. An example of one of my habits is getting the same type of coffee at the same time of day everyday.
> 2. I love everything about art, how each person can produce a different image of the same subject matter, see different colours and shadows. I love seeing someone's creativity, because it shows their character. I could look at it and spent ours producing my own piece of art.
> 3. Another hobby is music. I listen to different kinds of music depending on the activity, for different purposes - to motivate myself or relax.
> 4. I'm very awkward socially. I overthink and take too long to respond sometimes. I always need to time process my thoughts
> 5. I'm also very cautious of other people, and slow to trust them probably due to past experiences. Therefore I am quite judgemental and quick to assume that someone might be an asshole. I'm trying to work on that by simply getting a thicker skin


oh is that a FFXIV avatar i seeee?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Jeffrei said:


> *TRIGGER WARNING:* this post has material that could be triggering. Proceed with caution and try not to start a flame/political war.
> 
> *I don't get....*
> 
> 1. why people want to talk about guns right after a kid shoots people up. How about we mourn with the families, comfort the affected, and then start talking about solutions? The significance of these events are all but removed when both sides almost immediately start talking about gun control.
> 
> 2. how one guy killing a bunch of people makes it permissible for everyone to assume they know what's best for the country. This is a complicated issue and I am very weary of those simple "solutions."
> 
> 3. why we are assuming that guns are the problem. How do we know it's not the decline in morality coupled with the fact that by the time a kid is in elementary school he likely will have witnessed 8,000+ murders on TV? How about the fact that by 18 the average person will have witnessed over 200,000 violent acts on the big screen? We are telling people that humans are just highly evolved animals and then we are desensitizing them to crap like murder. Is this not a problem?! How about the fact that each year we have more mass shootings but we also have more fatherless homes? Both of those statistical numbers are growing *at the same time*. Why is it that we want to talk all month about a tool that is a part of a symptom of the problem, but we don't even want to glance at the real problem?
> 
> 4. how legislation can be viewed as the ultimate problem solver when it is really just being used as the lazy man's ineffective way of indirectly addressing the symptom of a problem (see the alcohol ban in the 20's for proof).
> 
> 5. how people can tolerate stuffed crust pizza! I mean, you have cheese on roughly 90% of the pizza. Do you really need more in the crust?
> 
> Confession: This is partly a post out of frustration, but also a tactical move in hopes that making it political will move people to respond faster. XD
> 
> Fo real doe, plz dun start a flame war.


Eh, can't say I'm easily triggered.

1. Hardcore F.
2. NF.
3. NFJ. An NFP type would generally be less inclined to take a hardline moral watchdog stance as you've done here. I can't help but wonder whether you're contradicting yourself here. Is this not simplifying a larger problem?
4. J?
5. There's never too much cheese on a pizza.

I'd say it's 80% frustration. Anyway, you're most likely an INFJ. I stand by my NF typing for you, but there's a J bent to it that makes you something of a moral crusader or watchdog. An NFP would generally be less pushy in influencing others. That's not to say NFPs don't have convictions, of course, but those convictions will usually be considered to be their own.



ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. I strive for happiness my whole life and after 18 I was able to find it- being kind to others around me and learning/exploring my curiousity ( I'm usually content and happy with life and who I am )
> 2. I'm more curious and excited about the journey more so than it's final destination- for the beginning of something always intrigue me most - hence I don't mind dropping project or changing careers the moment my interests lead me elsewhere
> 3. I'm often confused on whether I'm introverted or extroverted- I think I'm extroverted bc I like people and I don't mind being approached, my mood is genuinely friendly- I hear introverts talking about "faking friendliness and blending in" I can't do that- if I'm feeling uncomfortable I'm quiet - however I notice that I run out of energy and socialization drains me faster than most people and I can go on alone for days without social interaction and electronic if I'm invested in doing something
> 4. When picking out traveling destination- I'm most curious about places that I've read about in literature or history or seen in movies that I loved. One of my favorite place to visit was the pere lachaise cemetery in France
> 5. I excel at planning things,time management and public speaking . I don't mind talking in front of the crowd or lecturing a class- it fuels me energy when I talk about what I learned


1. NFP.
2. NP as hell.
3. Probably an ambivert. Since you have an F preference, I wouldn't underestimate the role F has to play in influencing one's sociability. IFs are typically more sociable on average than ITs.
4. N.
5. Leaning a bit towards extraversion.

I've consistently typed you as an ambiverted NFP, and nothing here has given me reason to second guess your type. Not all people fit neatly towards one end of a dichotomy spectrum, and in more than a few cases, "x" is the best label for a particular dichotomy.

1. I've dabbled in so many different hobbies and skills when I was younger, only for me to abandon them when I didn't get anywhere. Now I've become pickier about what I spend my time on, so I can actually get good at something useful.
2. As of now, my main goal in life is to pursue a career path that will lead to a job which pays well and is in good demand. To that end, I've narrowed down my options to a handful of roads, and then singled out a road to follow as a loose plan, with enough flexibility in that plan where I can take each step as it comes. I don't disregard career satisfaction, but so long as it sits around at least a 6 or 7, that would suffice. I'm not just going to cave in to whatever whim I have to pursue a career path which will lead nowhere.
3. Two academic interests I'd be interested in exploring further are computing theory (to do with AI and components used for processing data), and psychology related to the conscious experience. In a way, they're not so different in that they both focus on how "minds" think. It's just a shame I don't have much time for personal study these days.
4. I don't believe people are meaningful wholes or something more than the sum of their parts. Basically, a person is just genes + experiences, and that's it. There is no free will. Human consciousness is merely the result of neural cells fizzing and popping, and our entire individuality is erased through oxygen deprivation. The brain's just a lump of tissue like any other organ.
5. The search for meaning of life, the universe, and everything is overrated, to be honest. I'm just along for the ride. I don't know or care why I'm along the ride, but I figure I may as well try to learn as much about this place as I can anyway. It's certainly more interesting than the great nether, that's for sure.


----------



## Wisteria

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> oh is that a FFXIV avatar i seeee?


It does look like that race from FFXIV. apparently it's Ahri from league of legends!


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays

Wisteria said:


> It does look like that race from FFXIV. apparently it's Ahri from league of legends!


aww. anyways cool


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Since the folks before me haven't posted anything about themselves, I'm just gonna post some stuff here to keep things moving.

1. I've dabbled in so many different hobbies and skills when I was younger, only for me to abandon them when I didn't get anywhere. Now I've become pickier about what I spend my time on, so I can actually get good at something useful.
2. As of now, my main goal in life is to pursue a career path that will lead to a job which pays well and is in good demand. To that end, I've narrowed down my options to a handful of roads, and then singled out a road to follow as a loose plan, with enough flexibility in that plan where I can take each step as it comes. I don't disregard career satisfaction, but so long as it sits around at least a 6 or 7, that would suffice. I'm not just going to cave in to whatever whim I have to pursue a career path which will lead nowhere.
3. Two academic interests I'd be interested in exploring further are computing theory (to do with AI and components used for processing data), and psychology related to the conscious experience. In a way, they're not so different in that they both focus on how "minds" think. It's just a shame I don't have much time for personal study these days.
4. I don't believe people are meaningful wholes or something more than the sum of their parts. Basically, a person is just genes + experiences, and that's it. There is no free will. Human consciousness is merely the result of neural cells fizzing and popping, and our entire individuality is erased through oxygen deprivation. The brain's just a lump of tissue like any other organ.
5. The search for meaning of life, the universe, and everything is overrated, to be honest. I'm just along for the ride. I don't know or care why I'm along the ride, but I figure I may as well try to learn as much about this place as I can anyway. It's certainly more interesting than the great nether, that's for sure.


----------



## Enoch

Soul Kitchen said:


> Since the folks before me haven't posted anything about themselves, I'm just gonna post some stuff here to keep things moving.
> 
> 1. I've dabbled in so many different hobbies and skills when I was younger, only for me to abandon them when I didn't get anywhere. Now I've become pickier about what I spend my time on, so I can actually get good at something useful.
> 2. As of now, my main goal in life is to pursue a career path that will lead to a job which pays well and is in good demand. To that end, I've narrowed down my options to a handful of roads, and then singled out a road to follow as a loose plan, with enough flexibility in that plan where I can take each step as it comes. I don't disregard career satisfaction, but so long as it sits around at least a 6 or 7, that would suffice. I'm not just going to cave in to whatever whim I have to pursue a career path which will lead nowhere.
> 3. Two academic interests I'd be interested in exploring further are computing theory (to do with AI and components used for processing data), and psychology related to the conscious experience. In a way, they're not so different in that they both focus on how "minds" think. It's just a shame I don't have much time for personal study these days.
> 4. I don't believe people are meaningful wholes or something more than the sum of their parts. Basically, a person is just genes + experiences, and that's it. There is no free will. Human consciousness is merely the result of neural cells fizzing and popping, and our entire individuality is erased through oxygen deprivation. The brain's just a lump of tissue like any other organ.
> 5. The search for meaning of life, the universe, and everything is overrated, to be honest. I'm just along for the ride. I don't know or care why I'm along the ride, but I figure I may as well try to learn as much about this place as I can anyway. It's certainly more interesting than the great nether, that's for sure.


1. Ne w/Si development as aged.
2. Thinking.
3. INTP with Fe inferior need to understand people in abstract ways.
4. Thinking.
5. Thinking. 

INTP.

1. Some people I just don't like, the idea of the people that I do not like liking is almost as revolting as the idea of me liking them.
2. I am very elitist, I will rightfully look down on other people's art and creativity if it is unoriginal and awful.
3. I don't have any hobbies or interests myself, I am truly hopeless.
4. When people engage me in objective debate I just ignore them.
5. I'm confused about absolutely everything, including this post.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Enoch said:


> 1. Some people I just don't like, the idea of the people that I do not like liking is almost as revolting as the idea of me liking them.
> 2. I am very elitist, I will rightfully look down on other people's art and creativity if it is unoriginal and awful.
> 3. I don't have any hobbies or interests myself, I am truly hopeless.
> 4. When people engage me in objective debate I just ignore them.
> 5. I'm confused about absolutely everything, including this post.


1. You're not exactly being clear. Don't you mean "the idea of the people that I do not like liking *me*?" If so, I guess that indicates an IF preference.
2. Refined sense of aesthetic, but not getting much else here.
3. Pass.
4. IFP. Personal, and cares more about personal sentiments than objectivity.
5. Perceiver who don't give a fuck. Other than that, INF types typically feel a lot of confusion about their type.

There wasn't much to work with, but I can see an INFP typing for you. I just don't see ESTP at all.

I'll be copying snippets from my most recent type questionaire.

1. I would take [someone making a claim that clashes with current beliefs] as an opportunity to both reconsider my understanding of things and to provoke that friend into rethinking their views. Basically, I would just ask a lot of questions, getting further and further to the core of the matter, and I'd call out any logical fallacies as I see them. If there's an opportunity to follow a tangent, I can easily follow it through until the discussion was taken to a different place from where we started out. If that friend comes away from the exchange having reconsidered their own views, then more power to them, but I debate and argue primarily for the intellectual stimulation it brings.
2. I approach my current perspective on things with a healthy level of scrutiny, and consider them to be basically "a cheap condo." These are subject to change as I grow as an individual, and through learning more about myself and the world.
3. Anything that induces boredom is draining. I mean, if a job needs to be done, I can force myself to grit my teeth and just get it done and dusted, and then go off and do the fun stuff I want to do in my spare time. But this isn't always easy, as I have a penchant to procrastinate on doing boring stuff.
4. Although I am indeed an argumentative person, I try to keep my questioning impersonal and focused on the idea or thing at hand. It's easy enough for me to separate the idea from the person behind the idea, and so I can easily respect the person while disagreeing on what they believe. That's why I try to be tactful and considerate when I disagree with someone. I find emotional expression awkward. Awkward in the sense that I'd feel exposed and vulnerable if I found myself crying in front of someone else, or if I were to lose control of my temper. Thus, I tend to keep my emotions on a leash.
5. I don't believe there is any overarching, wider "purpose" or "destiny" for any of us. Life on Earth emerged from the primordial soup of a younger Earth, and despite all odds, it had brought about the development of a sentient species. Some would point to a divine creator or something higher, and others would insist this somehow makes our species special. If someone needs to believe in a purpose to get through life, more power to them. But I have no problems accepting we're just a cosmic accident. Purpose is just a subjective and rather arbitrary thing. Although I used to overthink it a lot, these days I'm just content to work towards a career that's lucrative and moderately interesting, make ends meet, and then find time to do fun stuff.


----------



## AvengedEightfold

Soul Kitchen said:


> I'll be copying snippets from my most recent type questionaire.
> 
> 1. I would take [someone making a claim that clashes with current beliefs] as an opportunity to both reconsider my understanding of things and to provoke that friend into rethinking their views. Basically, I would just ask a lot of questions, getting further and further to the core of the matter, and I'd call out any logical fallacies as I see them. If there's an opportunity to follow a tangent, I can easily follow it through until the discussion was taken to a different place from where we started out. If that friend comes away from the exchange having reconsidered their own views, then more power to them, but I debate and argue primarily for the intellectual stimulation it brings.
> 2. I approach my current perspective on things with a healthy level of scrutiny, and consider them to be basically "a cheap condo." These are subject to change as I grow as an individual, and through learning more about myself and the world.
> 3. Anything that induces boredom is draining. I mean, if a job needs to be done, I can force myself to grit my teeth and just get it done and dusted, and then go off and do the fun stuff I want to do in my spare time. But this isn't always easy, as I have a penchant to procrastinate on doing boring stuff.
> 4. Although I am indeed an argumentative person, I try to keep my questioning impersonal and focused on the idea or thing at hand. It's easy enough for me to separate the idea from the person behind the idea, and so I can easily respect the person while disagreeing on what they believe. That's why I try to be tactful and considerate when I disagree with someone. I find emotional expression awkward. Awkward in the sense that I'd feel exposed and vulnerable if I found myself crying in front of someone else, or if I were to lose control of my temper. Thus, I tend to keep my emotions on a leash.
> 5. I don't believe there is any overarching, wider "purpose" or "destiny" for any of us. Life on Earth emerged from the primordial soup of a younger Earth, and despite all odds, it had brought about the development of a sentient species. Some would point to a divine creator or something higher, and others would insist this somehow makes our species special. If someone needs to believe in a purpose to get through life, more power to them. But I have no problems accepting we're just a cosmic accident. Purpose is just a subjective and rather arbitrary thing. Although I used to overthink it a lot, these days I'm just content to work towards a career that's lucrative and moderately interesting, make ends meet, and then find time to do fun stuff.


1. Obvious Ti and maybe Ne
2. I'm not sure, but this could be Si
3. This sounds like it could be either Ne or Se.
4. I think most people who have decent use of Fe do this. Being argumentative also indicates Ne.
5. Thinking preference, probably Ti.

I'd say either INTP or ENTP enguin:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now here's mine:

1. I get really frustrated with "common sense" arguments that have no logical basis, nothing backing it up, no emotional or ethical appeal; just "this is how things are" or "this is how things should be." I think people use "common sense" to defend some of the worst actions and decisions within our society.

2. When someone takes time out of their day to give me life advice or emotional support, I tend to attach myself to them in some way. It's not romantic, it's more like a very strong feeling of admiration. Especially if the person is not normally the warm or emotional type, because then I know it's sincere.

3. I am fiercely protective of those who are overlooked by society or viewed as unimportant (ie. animals, the elderly, prisoners, etc.) the same way that most people are fiercely protective of children. I can't explain it; it's just how I am.

4. I have an aesthetic blog with thousands of followers. The one thing I seem to be really good at is aesthetic- color schemes, interior decorating, organizing objects on a shelf to make them look pretty, that sort of thing.

5. I've always been attracted to things that are not mainstream (such as video games, writing, martial arts, anime, philosophy, fantasy, clothing that is dark or edgy, and rock/metal music), and I take a lot of pride in this for some reason. When I was in high school, I mostly stayed away from events like sports games, dances, etc. I have become MUCH more normal since reaching adulthood, and now I really only have trouble fitting in with groups of girls.


----------



## GoosePeelings

1. Thinking, probably Ti
2. Fe, perhaps
3. Fe
4. SF
5. Developing Si?
ISFJ, maybe?
--

1. The first time I heard Naughtyboy's La La La I quite liked how it sounded so I watched the music video but ended up crying midway through because the kid fed his dog a chocolate cookie and I knew chocolate is poisonous to dogs. For the longest time I couldn't even listen to the song because just hearing it brought those emotions back up.
2. While I can rationalize that something isn't that bad, like being late to school, I just can't bring myself to going to school if I'm going to be late, instead calling in sick.
3. I can get really petty if someone irritates me enough, but I wouldn't say out loud how irritating they are. On one hand I hope they realize they're irritating me but on the other hand I kind of don't because that might make them feel bad.
4. I've always been very artsy, drawing on every piece of paper I got my hands on. My drawings pretty much only have had people in them, and abstract concepts and patterns have only appeared rarely. I don't care for finishing them because it would take too much effort for how good it actually looks. I try to get better at sketching it out before I finish it.
5.I care way too much about what people think, to the point of refusing to show up in a photo because I don't like my appearance or never going to public swimming areas.


----------



## 469090

GoosePeelings said:


> 1. Thinking, probably Ti
> 2. Fe, perhaps
> 3. Fe
> 4. SF
> 5. Developing Si?
> ISFJ, maybe?
> --
> 
> 1. The first time I heard Naughtyboy's La La La I quite liked how it sounded so I watched the music video but ended up crying midway through because the kid fed his dog a chocolate cookie and I knew chocolate is poisonous to dogs. For the longest time I couldn't even listen to the song because just hearing it brought those emotions back up.
> 2. While I can rationalize that something isn't that bad, like being late to school, I just can't bring myself to going to school if I'm going to be late, instead calling in sick.
> 3. I can get really petty if someone irritates me enough, but I wouldn't say out loud how irritating they are. On one hand I hope they realize they're irritating me but on the other hand I kind of don't because that might make them feel bad.
> 4. I've always been very artsy, drawing on every piece of paper I got my hands on. My drawings pretty much only have had people in them, and abstract concepts and patterns have only appeared rarely. I don't care for finishing them because it would take too much effort for how good it actually looks. I try to get better at sketching it out before I finish it.
> 5.I care way too much about what people think, to the point of refusing to show up in a photo because I don't like my appearance or never going to public swimming areas.


1) Fi.
2) J? It would be much more useful to know why.
3) Lack of extraverted judgement?
4) Focus on people (F), near to no abstract concepts (S>N). The introduction makes me think about Se. xSFP?
5) F>T.
xSFP?

1) Even if I had a lot of money I still wouldn't buy clothes more than it's actually needed to not stay naked and I still would buy cheap ones: they basically all do the same thing in the same way so, unless my clothes are no longer comfortable or are broken or nearly broken, why should I even bother buying new ones?
2) In highschool my class went for a school trip for 5 days. I was in the same room of an ISTP and an INTJ. At the first night, without even talking to each other, the ISTP and I got the same idea and we both scolded the other one for not thinking it: don't undo the baggage was the optimal choice and that's for many reasons.
3) My Algebra and Logic professoress threatened me to not let me pass the exam until I'll get the score over the maximum because I'm "a lazy waste of intelligence" and, in her opinion, not all algebra is fun and I have to get used also to do the boring stuff. This after just 10 hours of lessons.
4) I usually don't hang out: it bores me to death, but if someone I can discuss ideas and interesting topics with invites me to do so then I'll definitely take into consideration as long the number of thirds invited or that will be invited isn't espected to be greater than 1.
5) When someone says: "You can't do that!" out of morals, I usually answer: "It's physically possible, so I can."


----------



## Pippo

Dottoromar said:


> 1) Even if I had a lot of money I still wouldn't buy clothes more than it's actually needed to not stay naked and I still would buy cheap ones: they basically all do the same thing in the same way so, unless my clothes are no longer comfortable or are broken or nearly broken, why should I even bother buying new ones?
> 2) In highschool my class went for a school trip for 5 days. I was in the same room of an ISTP and an INTJ. At the first night, without even talking to each other, the ISTP and I got the same idea and we both scolded the other one for not thinking it: don't undo the baggage was the optimal choice and that's for many reasons.
> 3) My Algebra and Logic professoress threatened me to not let me pass the exam until I'll get the score over the maximum because I'm "a lazy waste of intelligence" and, in her opinion, not all algebra is fun and I have to get used also to do the boring stuff. This after just 10 hours of lessons.
> 4) I usually don't hang out: it bores me to death, but if someone I can discuss ideas and interesting topics with invites me to do so then I'll definitely take into consideration as long the number of thirds invited or that will be invited isn't espected to be greater than 1.
> 5) When someone says: "You can't do that!" out of morals, I usually answer: "It's physically possible, so I can."


1. On the Ne-Si axis, probably favoring Ne
2. Similarities between Ti; the S variants of types can sometimes come to the same idea through different means
3. Ne-Si
4. Introversoin + Ne-Si
5. Ti being its usual dickish self, lol.

Probably INTP

I. I seem to have great amounts of willpower, but I end up dedicating it to sometimes fruitless tasks. I spent the whole of last week dedicating my time to playing a remake of an old MMORPG I played as a kid, spending almost all of the day ignoring meals and to some degree sleep. Though this willpower certainly comes in handy, such as in school, studying, or debating, it can end up being dragged along by my interests.

II. When I think of being praised or admired, the concept doesn't seem to be very appealing to me. I can be somewhat personable if comfortable, which oddly seems to be most common at a dinner table with food and drink, but being praised for things like "being like a scientist" tend to make me cringe and it sours my mood. Even being called a "genius" as a kid used to make me frustrated. That's not to say I dislike every bit of praise that comes my way, but it looks like an 80 (Dislike) / 20 (Like) split.

III. Almost every day I try to read a bit of history for the dopamine rushes I get from learning new things about historical figures, battle tactics, or military history. I used to spend my time in the ancient era, but I spent so much time learning about it that I exhausted many of the resources I had at hand, so I shifted to 17th-18th century European and then to Napoleonic History.

IV. When it comes to group projects, I often found myself delegating tasks and having to play the Autocrat if things weren't going well in the group. Sometimes that could be annoying, but I'd do whatever it takes to pull through and succeed.

V. Self-confidence tends to be high on my list of noticeable traits. It comes in handy, as I mentioned previously, in debates or arguments, but it tends to simultaneously get in the way as my opponent might perceive my arguments as attacks on them.


----------



## Pippo

bump


----------



## Krayfish

Jean de Dieu Soult said:


> 1. On the Ne-Si axis, probably favoring Ne
> 2. Similarities between Ti; the S variants of types can sometimes come to the same idea through different means
> 3. Ne-Si
> 4. Introversoin + Ne-Si
> 5. Ti being its usual dickish self, lol.
> 
> Probably INTP
> 
> I. I seem to have great amounts of willpower, but I end up dedicating it to sometimes fruitless tasks. I spent the whole of last week dedicating my time to playing a remake of an old MMORPG I played as a kid, spending almost all of the day ignoring meals and to some degree sleep. Though this willpower certainly comes in handy, such as in school, studying, or debating, it can end up being dragged along by my interests.
> 
> II. When I think of being praised or admired, the concept doesn't seem to be very appealing to me. I can be somewhat personable if comfortable, which oddly seems to be most common at a dinner table with food and drink, but being praised for things like "being like a scientist" tend to make me cringe and it sours my mood. Even being called a "genius" as a kid used to make me frustrated. That's not to say I dislike every bit of praise that comes my way, but it looks like an 80 (Dislike) / 20 (Like) split.
> 
> III. Almost every day I try to read a bit of history for the dopamine rushes I get from learning new things about historical figures, battle tactics, or military history. I used to spend my time in the ancient era, but I spent so much time learning about it that I exhausted many of the resources I had at hand, so I shifted to 17th-18th century European and then to Napoleonic History.
> 
> IV. When it comes to group projects, I often found myself delegating tasks and having to play the Autocrat if things weren't going well in the group. Sometimes that could be annoying, but I'd do whatever it takes to pull through and succeed.
> 
> V. Self-confidence tends to be high on my list of noticeable traits. It comes in handy, as I mentioned previously, in debates or arguments, but it tends to simultaneously get in the way as my opponent might perceive my arguments as attacks on them.


1) I'm actually pretty sure that's a Si thing
2) Not a 3 core, probably an introvert?
3) Interesting, sounds like a dynamic type trait (Si/Ni)
4) Te probably
5) Te aux and Fi tert maybe.

ISTJ
_______________________________________________________________________________________
1) When I was in my anatomy class, we got to dissect a cat. There was only a couple of people in class who were actually excited about this, and by the end of the first day I was the only one still excited about it. Most people ended up being turned off either by the strong smell of formaldehyde. 
Somehow I didn't even notice the smell until after a month when we accidentally left the cats in a 99*F closet for 2 days. I'm not surprised because I'm usually not very attentive to environmental conditions like smells and such.

2) I got bored one day and started an aesthetics blog (personality theory based moodboards) despite not really being a person who's interested in aesthetics. I sort of just wanted to see if I was capable of making aesthetics.

3) My biggest motivator is responsibility. It's almost impossible for me to motivate myself to do something if it's just because I want something, especially since I don't have many passions or urges I'm willing to tend to. In the end, if you need me to do something or if I want to help someone who is struggling, I'll work super hard to complete a task and go out of my way to go above and beyond expectations. In the end though, I'd prefer to do this behind the scenes, as praise and compliments occasionally make me nauseous since I hate attention.

4) I'm not very grounded as a person and can often phase out of reality to the point of missing the things that go on around me and where I sometimes cannot focus on conversation. I'm often making stories in my head and playing around with different ideas/scenarios, but I sort of wish I was a bit more attentive. 

5) Despite being passive and highly disorganized in nature, I have a tendency to hate group work unless I'm leading, which can make me appear bossy to some. It's not like I don't trust the competency of those I must work with and don't desire the idea exchange and help that comes with working with others, I'm just a control freak. I'm somewhat of a perfectionist and I feel less bad if I'm in control because that means that I'm responsible for the mistakes of the group.


----------



## 0wl

@Krayfish

1. Low feeling + low sensing
2. low sensing, probably an aspirational function
3. Introversion + low Fi + extroverted judgement over introverted
4. it's not really a sign of anything imo, anyone can space out and make stories in their mind
5. low Fe

- This would suggest an INTx

1. I wish I could be more open to people. I often am too stuck in my own circle of friends and I'm extremely critical towards anyone new. I often think that I can see people through and through and there is nothing that could surprise me about them. But the fact is that I want to have many friends, I want to be popular, I just can't get over this extreme criticism. 

2. I can be pretty bossy and domineering. It's weird because when I'm with people that I do not know well, I'm always very shy, submissive and I have trouble to assert myself. I'm stubborn either way and always do whatever I think is right instead of submitting to others, even when it's a boss. I just do it in a very silent, even passive aggressive way. But when I'm with a close friend, or my partner, I become right open domineering and I want everything to go my way and if it doesn't I can be quite a push over. People who do not know me well usually are very surprised when they see this almost aggressive side of mine, because in public I usually act very sweet and kind. 

3. I have always had my plan and my vision about how my life will look like and I do everything that I can to make it come true. But there is a huge contrast again. I know exactly what I want, how I want it, everything in my mind is perfectly clear and obvious, I'm that sort of a person who tells you follow your dreams, be successful, but... I always look for the easiest way of achieving the goal, I never really try and usually I do just enough to get by. And I get bored extremely easily as well so I never follow through any of my plans and visions they exist just in my mind which leads to excessive daydreaming.

4. I can be very loyal as a friend, I care very much about what others think of me and how I can affect their opinion. I always act like a sweet and kinde person, because I fear rejection more than anything else. I tend to be tense in social situations because I care so much not mess anything up. A lot of people have told me that they can't ever imagine me being rude or insensitive to anyone. 

5. There's a pretty dark twist to me. I can't stand anything that seems to be naively happy, fortunate, colourful. All these things to me seem so shallow and fake. I tend to think that the real depth of feeling is only in facing the unpleasant emotion. I like things that are melancholic, sad, depressive. Many people do not understand it.


----------



## Rydori

1.Si + Fe
2.Ni + Fe
3.Ni
4.Fe
5. Ni or Fi

INFJ @0wl

1.Public image is a temptation that I aim for, in where I wish to be more successful it activities as compared to other members. If my image was to crumble, I would withdraw from the activity. I am one person to care about my dignity heavily.

2. Envy is my inner demon that corrupts me, normally I would be happy to hear successes, however I do not. Infact I am quite envious of successes in where I give bad stares to the person stating their achievement. Being compared to someone sucessful is something I heavily dislike as I do not want to be shamed upon

3. I am cold on the outside, however soft in the inside. I normally do not express my feelings outwardly to other members or peers unless I am close with them. I only open up to people I truly trust, not those who I barely met or anything. In the surface I remain a cold, analyitical side however deep inside I have this deep mushy soft side.

4.Accruracy and preciseness is the number one priority in a goal, in order to achieve and yield the best results in an experiment, one must accurate in their readings while also being precise. Without accuracy, the aim of the experiment would be needless a failure because of the lack of proper information

5.Stubborness is a natural habit of mine, in where I refuse to take in ones information and suddenly adapt to something.


----------



## Pippo

Renekton said:


> 1.Si + Fe
> 2.Ni + Fe
> 3.Ni
> 4.Fe
> 5. Ni or Fi
> 
> INFJ @0wl
> 
> 1.Public image is a temptation that I aim for, in where I wish to be more successful it activities as compared to other members. If my image was to crumble, I would withdraw from the activity. I am one person to care about my dignity heavily.
> 
> 2. Envy is my inner demon that corrupts me, normally I would be happy to hear successes, however I do not. Infact I am quite envious of successes in where I give bad stares to the person stating their achievement. Being compared to someone sucessful is something I heavily dislike as I do not want to be shamed upon
> 
> 3. I am cold on the outside, however soft in the inside. I normally do not express my feelings outwardly to other members or peers unless I am close with them. I only open up to people I truly trust, not those who I barely met or anything. In the surface I remain a cold, analyitical side however deep inside I have this deep mushy soft side.
> 
> 4.Accruracy and preciseness is the number one priority in a goal, in order to achieve and yield the best results in an experiment, one must accurate in their readings while also being precise. Without accuracy, the aim of the experiment would be needless a failure because of the lack of proper information
> 
> 5.Stubborness is a natural habit of mine, in where I refuse to take in ones information and suddenly adapt to something.


1. I wouldn't necessarily connect that to function, but it connects very well to enneagram; type 3
2. Same as above
3. Te-Fi
4. Apparently not in your spelling, but it suggests a T-type
5. Probably not an Fe-user

IxTJ 3w4

I. I spent most of my childhood pursuing my interests with monetary concerns at a lower level, and this continues today. Though I certainly wouldn't shy away from pursuing large amounts of currency, and I would dislike being poor, I consider learning and debate to be my primary goals/activities in life.

II. My love of learning, as described above, actually extends so far that almost all my moments are spent either gathering knowledge or reflecting on knowledge I've gathered earlier about my topics of interest, namely History, unless I'm preoccupied with other matters. Any few minutes I have of free time will be spent reading or watching documentaries about my topics of interest.

III. I have an odd habit of imitating voices and adding faces to them to mildly entertain myself when I'm alone, and these voices tend to be very loud or sometimes imitations of things I've heard before. They range from an old gruff Roman General to an incestuous, high-pitched Southerner.

IV. Anger seems to be an emotion in me that comes particularly more naturally, as opposed to compassion or sadness, and often enough I find myself appearing very angry to other people, either in the way I'm staring off into space or the way I approach them in debate. It's often unintentional, but it still appears there.

V. Given an infinite amount of money and a day to spend doing whatever pleased me, besides benevolent acts of charity, etc, I would probably purchase a high-functioning computer and travel around Europe to take history courses while also gaming along the way during my spare time. On this note, physical maintenance is certainly present, but often somewhat lacking, and I have been described to sometimes act/dress "slovenly".


----------



## Bamalam

Jean de Dieu Soult said:


> 1. I wouldn't necessarily connect that to function, but it connects very well to enneagram; type 3
> 2. Same as above
> 3. Te-Fi
> 4. Apparently not in your spelling, but it suggests a T-type
> 5. Probably not an Fe-user
> 
> IxTJ 3w4
> 
> I. I spent most of my childhood pursuing my interests with monetary concerns at a lower level, and this continues today. Though I certainly wouldn't shy away from pursuing large amounts of currency, and I would dislike being poor, I consider learning and debate to be my primary goals/activities in life.
> 
> II. My love of learning, as described above, actually extends so far that almost all my moments are spent either gathering knowledge or reflecting on knowledge I've gathered earlier about my topics of interest, namely History, unless I'm preoccupied with other matters. Any few minutes I have of free time will be spent reading or watching documentaries about my topics of interest.
> 
> III. I have an odd habit of imitating voices and adding faces to them to mildly entertain myself when I'm alone, and these voices tend to be very loud or sometimes imitations of things I've heard before. They range from an old gruff Roman General to an incestuous, high-pitched Southerner.
> 
> IV. Anger seems to be an emotion in me that comes particularly more naturally, as opposed to compassion or sadness, and often enough I find myself appearing very angry to other people, either in the way I'm staring off into space or the way I approach them in debate. It's often unintentional, but it still appears there.
> 
> V. Given an infinite amount of money and a day to spend doing whatever pleased me, besides benevolent acts of charity, etc, I would probably purchase a high-functioning computer and travel around Europe to take history courses while also gaming along the way during my spare time. On this note, physical maintenance is certainly present, but often somewhat lacking, and I have been described to sometimes act/dress "slovenly".


Forgive me, I'm not very scientific. You remind me a lot of a couple of ISFJs I know, right down to the dig at the spelling and the physical neglect. One of them has a joke when he visits museums 'What? Only 2000 years old? Burn it!'

Now, given my type is right there it's a bit unsporting. But I probably just want to say five things about myself.

I'm still mad they ruined Barney and Robyn. 

Damn, turned out I really only wanted to say that one thing about myself.

No, we'll have a real crack at it.

I hate things when they are popular (but like them later) and I'd rather say I don't like music than talk about music because people getting competitive about how much they know or what concerts they've attended sucks the joy out if it.

Ooh everything I can think of is stuff I don't like. Like a similar thing with travel, especially when people come up with 'the number'. I've read a blog that had a post about how uncool it is to talk about the number of places you've been, only to start the next paragraph with 'in the 32 countries I've been to'.

All my friends live in other cities or countries. I love them as long as they're 'over there'.

I worry that I'm horribly broken but I'm not really uncomfortable with it, just for future me, when I'm old and poor and sick and lonely. Like, I don't mind being poor and sick and friendless (well sort of) now, but I have a fear that adding old into the mix is just gonna fuck it.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Not sure what to do with the above. 

I may be somewhat focusing too much on one area but:

1. I am most of the time very detached from reality. This is perhaps to blame on my very abstract philosophical way of thinking where I am constantly questioning reality.

2. For the great part I am somewhat zoned out, often pacing around in thought, usually when I zone back in I forget most of the things that happened in that state. This state usually becomes stronger when I am living myself into a moment. Because of that, I forego present physical needs such as eating, hygiene etc. I often realize I haven't eaten for an entire day or two, because of that I am very skinny despite my unhealthy living habits. I also have a very hard time living in the present moment.

3. Despite having a hard time being in the present moment I enjoy doing nice pleasing things such as eating good food, doing fun activities like skiing, motorcycling, going to an amusement park. 

4. My favorite activities are the ones who stimulate the brain. E.g. playing chess, tackling difficult concepts, solving puzzles etc.

5. I find it difficult to put my thoughts to words, this is because of how my thoughts come to me, they are very hard to explain, abstract and cloudy neither in the form of words nor images which I then try to visualize, I often spend time putting them into words to delivere them to reality, to do this I often imagine myself as if I am explaining it to another person or teaching it like a youtube video. This sometimes leads to me talking to myself. At best I can only explain my thoughts, or how I want others to imagine it, not fully delivere them.


----------



## Pippo

Bamalam said:


> I hate things when they are popular (but like them later) and I'd rather say I don't like music than talk about music because people getting competitive about how much they know or what concerts they've attended sucks the joy out if it.
> 
> Ooh everything I can think of is stuff I don't like. Like a similar thing with travel, especially when people come up with 'the number'. I've read a blog that had a post about how uncool it is to talk about the number of places you've been, only to start the next paragraph with 'in the 32 countries I've been to'.
> 
> All my friends live in other cities or countries. I love them as long as they're 'over there'.
> 
> I worry that I'm horribly broken but I'm not really uncomfortable with it, just for future me, when I'm old and poor and sick and lonely. Like, I don't mind being poor and sick and friendless (well sort of) now, but I have a fear that adding old into the mix is just gonna fuck it.


I'll take a crack at it since he wasn't.

1. Fe
2. Fe
3. Odd habit of introversion?
4. Common trope among INFx types.

INFJ



LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> 1. I am most of the time very detached from reality. This is perhaps to blame on my very abstract philosophical way of thinking where I am constantly questioning reality.
> 
> 2. For the great part I am somewhat zoned out, often pacing around in thought, usually when I zone back in I forget most of the things that happened in that state. This state usually becomes stronger when I am living myself into a moment. Because of that, I forego present physical needs such as eating, hygiene etc. I often realize I haven't eaten for an entire day or two, because of that I am very skinny despite my unhealthy living habits. I also have a very hard time living in the present moment.
> 
> 3. Despite having a hard time being in the present moment I enjoy doing nice pleasing things such as eating good food, doing fun activities like skiing, motorcycling, going to an amusement park.
> 
> 4. My favorite activities are the ones who stimulate the brain. E.g. playing chess, tackling difficult concepts, solving puzzles etc.
> 
> 5. I find it difficult to put my thoughts to words, this is because of how my thoughts come to me, they are very hard to explain, abstract and cloudy neither in the form of words nor images which I then try to visualize, I often spend time putting them into words to delivere them to reality, to do this I often imagine myself as if I am explaining it to another person or teaching it like a youtube video. This sometimes leads to me talking to myself. At best I can only explain my thoughts, or how I want others to imagine it, not fully delivere them.


1. Lower sensing, possible T
2. Ne-Si, Ne above Si
3. Not indicative of type; would only indicate function if you hated or particularly loved going there
4. Probably a Ti or Ni user
5. There's different interpretations to this, so I'm going to refuse to answer it.

INTP?

I. I was raised Catholic and for a time I shifted between Deism, Agnosticism, and Atheism, but now I'm back in Catholicism because of the trouble that "No ignition" creates for the model of the Universe. As a left-over piece from my atheist days, I tend to think highly independently of my church, parish, or even the Pope, preferring to trust my own ethics (i.e. Self-harm shouldn't be a sin because people who self-harm necessarily have mental illnesses or are pushed to do it by very poor circumstances which isn't the result of them being sinful) as opposed to the Vatican's.

II. When I've explored the different veins of history, I've found myself primarily focused on the Military, Philosophical, and Political sides of history (importance in descending order), with a particular interest in the 30 Years' War, the War of Spanish Succession, the Classical World, and the Napoleonic Wars. I find it very entertaining to find some of the more important generals, politicians, or writers that played a slightly more background approach than some of the main figures (i.e. Not looking at Gustavus Adolphus, but at the Count of Tilly). I read history for the dopamine rushes I get from learning something interesting and to learn more about human nature. Though there is a bit that I use as a sort of "toolbox" in that I draw over-arching ideas and apply them to today with myself filling in the details to put an odd spin on the concept.

III. I've been told I come across as very formal.

IV. Almost all of my day is spent reading or watching something, and if I'm not doing that, I'm reflecting on the information I've been given.

V. My personable side seems to only come out when I'm sitting down at a meal with a drink and food.


----------



## Elegant_Emu.

Hmmm I am genuinely very bad at typing people, and worried about being wrong even if I'm sure, but I *think* IXTJ - I also looked at your previous posts/replies etc. 

1) If I really like you, like really really almost love you, I'll be high-key offensive (you'll be able to take it at this point), if I don't know you, I'll be very very nice and sweet. If I am your best friend, I'll be very whacky and my obsession with being intellectual completely ceases to exist in your company.

2) I absolutely adore being asked questions, and asking them, about anything, but particularly my/your personality, opinions, philosophical subjects, science and dreams/desires.

3) I analyse the people I'm interested in so much it appears like I'm addicted. If you were once in my life and then you're cut out I will find it very difficult to remove emotional attachments and think logically (although I am quite logical otherwise)

4) I write an extensive amount of poetry, and many people say I am very talented and have a certain quality they can't pin down when I write. I also play the guitar (mediocrely), sing (pretty well) and read. Most people say I'm very 'well-rounded' for my age/inexperience.

5) I am constantly wondering about who I am and my personality conflicts a lot depending on who I am with. Deep down, I'm a feeler, but I'm extremely cold and offensive at times. I am in a constant pursuit of knowledge, yet I am very naive and idealistic. I am a determined perfectionist, yet I am very lazy (all or nothing personality, mostly 'all)

That was a little more than five despite there being 5 points, but hey ho.


----------



## Jeffrei

Elegant_Emu. said:


> Hmmm I am genuinely very bad at typing people, and worried about being wrong even if I'm sure, but I *think* IXTJ - I also looked at your previous posts/replies etc.
> 
> 1) If I really like you, like really really almost love you, I'll be high-key offensive (you'll be able to take it at this point), if I don't know you, I'll be very very nice and sweet. If I am your best friend, I'll be very whacky and my obsession with being intellectual completely ceases to exist in your company.
> 
> 2) I absolutely adore being asked questions, and asking them, about anything, but particularly my/your personality, opinions, philosophical subjects, science and dreams/desires.
> 
> 3) I analyse the people I'm interested in so much it appears like I'm addicted. If you were once in my life and then you're cut out I will find it very difficult to remove emotional attachments and think logically (although I am quite logical otherwise)
> 
> 4) I write an extensive amount of poetry, and many people say I am very talented and have a certain quality they can't pin down when I write. I also play the guitar (mediocrely), sing (pretty well) and read. Most people say I'm very 'well-rounded' for my age/inexperience.
> 
> 5) I am constantly wondering about who I am and my personality conflicts a lot depending on who I am with. Deep down, I'm a feeler, but I'm extremely cold and offensive at times. I am in a constant pursuit of knowledge, yet I am very naive and idealistic. I am a determined perfectionist, yet I am very lazy (all or nothing personality, mostly 'all)
> 
> That was a little more than five despite there being 5 points, but hey ho.


1. LOL! "Hello, my name is Elegant_Emu. and my love language is words of offense."

2. Sounds like some iNtuition there.

3. Hmmm.... I'm picking up some traces of F hidden behind a T appearance.

4. I don't know what this would be, but it's still pretty cool.

5. Wow. How is this Fi and Fe at the same time?

So, let me guess. You are undecided between INFP and INFJ and you are occasionally mistaken for ENFP/ENTP? Cuz if so idk. If not I still don't know. :/

I'm kinda curious tho so person below just skip me and do Elegant_Emu again.


----------



## Chlara

Last post was @0wl whan I wrote this.



> 1. I wish I could be more open to people. I often am too stuck in my own circle of friends and I'm extremely critical towards anyone new. I often think that I can see people through and through and there is nothing that could surprise me about them. But the fact is that I want to have many friends, I want to be popular, I just can't get over this extreme criticism.


You seem to be an introvert. You focus on people and understand them and you also value popularity (= social status) which may indicate Fe>Fi. Btw the fact that you want to but can't may indicate that this somehow involves your inferior function (Si or Te). Your closure to new people and extreme criticism can be Si or just you being an introvert.



> 2. I can be pretty bossy and domineering. It's weird because when I'm with people that I do not know well, I'm always very shy, submissive and I have trouble to assert myself. I'm stubborn either way and always do whatever I think is right instead of submitting to others, even when it's a boss. I just do it in a very silent, even passive aggressive way. But when I'm with a close friend, or my partner, I become right open domineering and I want everything to go my way and if it doesn't I can be quite a push over. People who do not know me well usually are very surprised when they see this almost aggressive side of mine, because in public I usually act very sweet and kind.


This might sound like both Fe and Fi/Te. You avoid conflicts, which is associated with Fe, but you also are "very shy, submissive and (you) have trouble to assert yourself" = you can be Fi but you don't want to face people because of your temperament. The fact that you show your bossy side only with people you feel comfortable with might be an argument for Fi/Te. But you're also an introvert and that may affect your behavior.



> 3. I have always had my plan and my vision about how my life will look like and I do everything that I can to make it come true. But there is a huge contrast again. I know exactly what I want, how I want it, everything in my mind is perfectly clear and obvious, I'm that sort of a person who tells you follow your dreams, be successful, but... I always look for the easiest way of achieving the goal, I never really try and usually I do just enough to get by. And I get bored extremely easily as well so I never follow through any of my plans and visions they exist just in my mind which leads to excessive daydreaming.


This sound like N + inferior Te. Here again, other factors (introversion, your environment) may affect your behavior and I can only make guesses.



> 5. There's a pretty dark twist to me. I can't stand anything that seems to be naively happy, fortunate, colourful. All these things to me seem so shallow and fake. I tend to think that the real depth of feeling is only in facing the unpleasant emotion. I like things that are melancholic, sad, depressive. Many people do not understand it.


Here I see clear Fi>Fe. You sound like someone with a deep and rich inner world which is kept close inside. The fact that you highlighted this contrast between external happy and colorful mood and yours is Fi>Fe to me.

My guess is INFP.


-----


1) I'm often worried my future might be not bright how I want it to be. I have many projects for my future, but I don't do anything to make them real, I "know" (more like a feeling) it is something that is going to happen naturally to me. I am detached from reality and it helps me to focus on studies (thus I have no other problems to focus on, like relationships). This detachement is shaped like a bright visiuon of my future, in which I am satisfyed with myself (my goals changes according to my mood, the only things the yhave in common is that I feel "complete"). But the more time I spend in my head, the more I suffer when I'm forced to see how the world looks like outside. I see that I'm late, I've wasted my time and I haven't achieved anything I was hoping for. I come out as more balanced when I'm detached from reality because reality make me feel unstable. I feel better when I feel I'm living a life that suits me.

2) Reality bores me to death. I make up connections between things just to make the world seems more interesting, like it's something I have to understand. I can't stand to do thing for the sake of it. I want to do many thing and I have too many hobbies but they all have a meaning: they may help me to develop better people skill (which is a goal I have now), they may help me to release stress etc. I have a large number of acquaintances. I don't dislike parties, especially the ones in which I can drink a lot, because I'm curious to know what can happen there. I like to try every kind of experience, I like to do things that might be dangerous phisically but ESPECIALLY emotively, I want to experience all kind of feelings like there's some kind of art in this.

3) Close friends think I'm an extravert, everyone else is 100% sure I'm an introvert. I think I'm more of an extravert, but a reserved one. I have two moods: I'm very talkative, social and I overdo in this and come out as annoying and insensitive; I'm silent, sleepy and I have no idea what's going on around me. People outside usually prefer the lattest. I feel I'm often inadequate. I keep good things to me, I want to be happy about things but I'm afraid I might be seen as annoying. I've been told that I'm bossy and cold-hearted. I don't think I'm cold hearted at all, I keep my feeling inside and I can distinguish between moments in which is ok to be sensitive and moments in which people must rely on logic.

4) I'm attracted to dark aesthetics, things that are "not-told" and yet to be discovered and the feel that there's something more (which I often associate with a feeling of fear).

5) I forget things, I forget dates etc. I have many notebooks in which I write down everything. I keep things I don't need because I associate them with memories I'm afraid to forget if I throw them. When I plan things I always keep in mind that I'm distracted and messy.


----------



## lifeinterminals

> 1) I'm often worried my future might be not bright how I want it to be. I have many projects for my future, but I don't do anything to make them real, I "know" (more like a feeling) it is something that is going to happen naturally to me. I am detached from reality and it helps me to focus on studies (thus I have no other problems to focus on, like relationships). This detachement is shaped like a bright visiuon of my future, in which I am satisfyed with myself (my goals changes according to my mood, the only things the yhave in common is that I feel "complete"). But the more time I spend in my head, the more I suffer when I'm forced to see how the world looks like outside. I see that I'm late, I've wasted my time and I haven't achieved anything I was hoping for. I come out as more balanced when I'm detached from reality because reality make me feel unstable. I feel better when I feel I'm living a life that suits me.


Sounds like pretty strong Ne. Kind of a 7w6 vibe too.



> 2) Reality bores me to death. I make up connections between things just to make the world seems more interesting, like it's something I have to understand. I can't stand to do thing for the sake of it. I want to do many thing and I have too many hobbies but they all have a meaning: they may help me to develop better people skill (which is a goal I have now), they may help me to release stress etc. I have a large number of acquaintances. I don't dislike parties, especially the ones in which I can drink a lot, because I'm curious to know what can happen there. I like to try every kind of experience, I like to do things that might be dangerous phisically but ESPECIALLY emotively, I want to experience all kind of feelings like there's some kind of art in this.


This makes me think of Ne, and Fe over Fi. I almost thought I saw Se there, but it might be the Ne/7w6 drive towards novelty that makes it appear that way.



> 3) Close friends think I'm an extravert, everyone else is 100% sure I'm an introvert. I think I'm more of an extravert, but a reserved one. I have two moods: I'm very talkative, social and I overdo in this and come out as annoying and insensitive; I'm silent, sleepy and I have no idea what's going on around me. People outside usually prefer the lattest. I feel I'm often inadequate. I keep good things to me, I want to be happy about things but I'm afraid I might be seen as annoying. I've been told that I'm bossy and cold-hearted. I don't think I'm cold hearted at all, I keep my feeling inside and I can distinguish between moments in which is ok to be sensitive and moments in which people must rely on logic.


Okay, probably not an Se user. I almost thought this was Fi, but I'm going on a hunch and assuming you use Fe, in which case, the feelings of inadequacy might be coming from Ti, because I'm fairly certain you're an Ne user. It doesn't sound like a case of pressure from "what could this all mean, or am I worth anything?" in the Ni-sense.



> 4) I'm attracted to dark aesthetics, things that are "not-told" and yet to be discovered and the feel that there's something more (which I often associate with a feeling of fear).


Sounds very Ne-Ti to me. A lot of what you're saying seems exploratory instead of contemplative to me.



> 5) I forget things, I forget dates etc. I have many notebooks in which I write down everything. I keep things I don't need because I associate them with memories I'm afraid to forget if I throw them. When I plan things I always keep in mind that I'm distracted and messy.


Seems very Ne-Si. Almost sure of your type at this point.

--

I'm thinking ENTP, because of the stacking, and you don't seem to be a performative, well-adjusted INTP. I get the impression that being outward is fairly easy for you, and the focus is on new ideas and breaking new ground a lot of the time.

My second guess would surprisingly be ENFP in case I got your functions wrong.


----------



## lifeinterminals

Okay, now me.

1. Few things are as immediate to me as that bell ringer moment where I hear something (usually an idea) that piques my curiosity, and I try to break it apart to see how it works, and what it is the way it is. I've been told I do this face where I suddenly have a blank, wide-eyed expression, and begin to scrunch my eyebrows together. That's where it starts, and the train of thought goes haywire from there.

2. When #1 happens, I typically go straight into what else could possibly happen given my understanding of the thing in question. How does it break? What would make it better? What if someone tried to make it worse on purpose? If something good comes out of this situation (after quite literally fucking the thing up), how would THAT work? I tend to do this until I exhaust the immediate possibilities I am presented with in this situation.

3. I got tired of having to segregate my lighter and darker-colored clothes, so I just filled my closet with black pants, black shirts, and black jackets. My sneakers and belts are also black. My socks are usually pretty colorful, and that's where I secretly cue people into the idea that there's a bit of fun in me. ON A RELATED NOTE-- 4 out of my 5 guitars are black. 4 out of 5 of them are offset-shaped. 3 out of 5 are black WITH tortoiseshell pickguards. The guitar thing in particular is because I really like the album art to Converge's You Fail Me record, which prominently features a similar color scheme.

4. I kind of eat the same thing at the same place everyday. If my friends manage to drag me out to another place, I'll almost always eat the same thing I ate there. I don't really care about new tastes for mundane things like food, so I try to keep the food-related processing in my head to a minimum.

5. I collect, modify, and offset-waist guitars, and have near-encyclopedic knowledge of every modern Fender Jazzmaster or Jaguar model, which parts they use, down to differences in screw type, dimensions, place of manufacture, and a vast catalog of modification ideas, complete with theoretical knowledge of how to wire the guitar's electronics up for different sounds, as well as sources for replacement parts. I am also likely to bring them up casually in a music-related conversation, or provide assistance to anyone looking to get into instruments of that specific style.


----------



## Firelily

Hmmm maybe an INTJ (?) 

1, I can read body language, like it's a description in a book.

2, I am a member of a poetry society and enjoy writing poems myself. 

3, I love getting lost inside a book or movie 

4, I will try most things once

5, i hate fake people! and i can always tell if that smile is for real :wink:


----------



## Enoch

LillyFlower said:


> Hmmm maybe an INTJ (?)
> 
> 1, I can read body language, like it's a description in a book.
> 
> 2, I am a member of a poetry society and enjoy writing poems myself.
> 
> 3, I love getting lost inside a book or movie
> 
> 4, I will try most things once
> 
> 5, i hate fake people! and i can always tell if that smile is for real :wink:


1. Auxilary Fe.
2. Such an ISFJ thing. 
3. Such an ISFJ thing.
4. Si storing things in memory, appeasal of Inferior Ne (doing things once leads to greater variation).
5. Such an ISFJ thing, in the way it was said .

Such an ISFJ thing.

1. Want to be a writer, people tell me I'd be a wonderful writer, but I've never written anything in my life because I have not the self-discipline.

2. I feel that this post is very boring and the writing is boring and out of sync with my identity, the wording of all of these things are making me sick. I am repulsed by my own writing, and I have lost my identity. Can you save me?

3. Being in trouble I love for it is the only way to get out of trouble.

4. I specialise in paradox.

5. I hate mysticism and it follows me around.


----------



## lifeinterminals

LillyFlower said:


> Hmmm maybe an INTJ (?)


I often find myself in the company of INTJs. I love those jerks. I'm also often mistaken for either an INTJ or an INFJ.



Enoch said:


> 1. Want to be a writer, people tell me I'd be a wonderful writer, but I've never written anything in my life because I have not the self-discipline.


Sounds like Fi to me.



> 2. I feel that this post is very boring and the writing is boring and out of sync with my identity, the wording of all of these things are making me sick. I am repulsed by my own writing, and I have lost my identity. Can you save me?


Can't tell if it's Se or Ne, but I feel it's either of those paired with a nagging Fi. In light of #1, I'm thinking it might be something to do with Ne.



> 3. Being in trouble I love for it is the only way to get out of trouble.


Ah crap, whenever I see things like this, I think ISTP or at the very least someone who uses Se a fair amount. Doesn't line up with what I see so far.



> 4. I specialise in paradox.


Not sure where the line between being paradoxical and being generally inconsistent is, but with Fi and Ne so far, it appears that you have a problem applying Ne in a way that sates your Fi.



> 5. I hate mysticism and it follows me around.


Sounds like another one of those Fi stances I guess.

--

Based on what you wrote, I got the impression you were INFP, but possibly under some degree of stress because some of the shadow functions corresponding to xSTP (or xNFJ) are peeking through.


----------



## Crowbo

Enoch said:


> 1. Auxilary Fe.
> 2. Such an ISFJ thing.
> 3. Such an ISFJ thing.
> 4. Si storing things in memory, appeasal of Inferior Ne (doing things once leads to greater variation).
> 5. Such an ISFJ thing, in the way it was said .
> 
> Such an ISFJ thing.
> 
> 1. Want to be a writer, people tell me I'd be a wonderful writer, but I've never written anything in my life because I have not the self-discipline.
> 
> 2. I feel that this post is very boring and the writing is boring and out of sync with my identity, the wording of all of these things are making me sick. I am repulsed by my own writing, and I have lost my identity. Can you save me?
> 
> 3. Being in trouble I love for it is the only way to get out of trouble.
> 
> 4. I specialise in paradox.
> 
> 5. I hate mysticism and it follows me around.


I'd say classic Ne+Fi

I- It's sure been a while hasn't it, advanced primates? But no matter! I got something real good cooking! And..... just like that I've already wasted one, and your precious time! Your welcome, don't thank me all at once!

II- I find great joy and amusement in teasing my pets.

III- During writing and speech I usually think. "What's the best way to phrase this?" Many alternatives come to mind in thought. I also sometimes look up words just to see how they interrelate and fit with each other.

IV- I think memes should become a school subject, like a branch of sociology and/or psychology. This is because memes have some kind of affect and reflect our thoughts and the thoughts of society.

V- Freedom and independence are some of my top desires. I live life by my own rules and yearn to be the master of my destiny without externally imposed control.


----------



## Enoch

Crowbo said:


> I'd say classic Ne+Fi


Awwww.



Crowbo said:


> I - It's sure been a while hasn't it, advanced primates? But no matter! I got something real good cooking! And..... just like that I've already wasted one, and your precious time! Your welcome, don't thank me all at once!


kek.



Crowbo said:


> II- I find great joy and amusement in teasing my pets.


So do I, must be Pe.



Crowbo said:


> III- During writing and speech I usually think. "What's the best way to phrase this?" Many alternatives come to mind in thought. I also sometimes look up words just to see how they interrelate and fit with each other.


So do I, and I excel at it, Ne.



Crowbo said:


> IV- I think memes should become a school subject, like a branch of sociology and/or psychology. This is because memes have some kind of affect and reflect our thoughts and the thoughts of society.


Classic ENTP.



Crowbo said:


> V- Freedom and independence are some of my top desires. I live life by my own rules and yearn to be the master of my destiny without externally imposed control.


ENXP.

Classic ENTP.

1. I appreciate the ordinary but I would hate to be ordinary myself.

2. I overextend myself without doing anything.

3. Favourite book is the thesaurus. 

4. INTJ is my favourite type, and I feel vastly inferior to them.

5. I do not learn from past mistakes, I always give in to temptation.


----------



## sannejamila

Enoch said:


> Crowbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say classic Ne+Fi
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww.
> 
> 
> 
> Crowbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I - It's sure been a while hasn't it, advanced primates? But no matter! I got something real good cooking! And..... just like that I've already wasted one, and your precious time! Your welcome, don't thank me all at once!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kek.
> 
> 
> 
> Crowbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> II- I find great joy and amusement in teasing my pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do I, must be Pe.
> 
> 
> 
> Crowbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> III- During writing and speech I usually think. "What's the best way to phrase this?" Many alternatives come to mind in thought. I also sometimes look up words just to see how they interrelate and fit with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do I, and I excel at it, Ne.
> 
> 
> 
> Crowbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> IV- I think memes should become a school subject, like a branch of sociology and/or psychology. This is because memes have some kind of affect and reflect our thoughts and the thoughts of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classic ENTP.
> 
> 
> 
> Crowbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> V- Freedom and independence are some of my top desires. I live life by my own rules and yearn to be the master of my destiny without externally imposed control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ENXP.
> 
> Classic ENTP.
> 
> 1. I appreciate the ordinary but I would hate to be ordinary myself.
> 
> 2. I overextend myself without doing anything.
> 
> 3. Favourite book is the thesaurus.
> 
> 4. INTJ is my favourite type, and I feel vastly inferior to them.
> 
> 5. I do not learn from past mistakes, I always give in to temptation.
Click to expand...


1 Si-Ne
2 I
3 not relevant 
4 not relevant
5 Se, perciever

IXXP

1. I am a very reflective and insightful person, and I am attracted to topics like cosmology, philosophy and science.
2. I tend to have a cynical and pessimistic worldview, but I think it has an advantage and makes things clearer.
3. I am really good at criticising things and finding mistakes, and therefore I tend to be perfectionistic in my work.
4. I tend to get anxious around people I don't feel comfortable around, and I rarely start a conversation with someone unless I consider them to be a close friend.
5. I always order the same thing when I'm going out to eat, but I don't have any problems with tasting new food.


English is not my mother toungue, so correct me if I've written something wrong.


----------



## I am justice!

sannejamila said:


> 1. I am a very reflective and insightful person, and I am attracted to topics like cosmology, philosophy and science.
> 2. I tend to have a cynical and pessimistic worldview, but I think it has an advantage and makes things clearer.
> 3. I am really good at criticising things and finding mistakes, and therefore I tend to be perfectionistic in my work.
> 4. I tend to get anxious around people I don't feel comfortable around, and I rarely start a conversation with someone unless I consider them to be a close friend.
> 5. I always order the same thing when I'm going out to eat, but I don't have any problems with tasting new food.
> 
> 
> English is not my mother toungue, so correct me if I've written something wrong.



I have a weird feeling that you are an INTP



1- I like to identifie as a logical person but I am always following my heart (and I hate this about me)

2-I have a "true neutral" personality 

3- I know a lot of random facts

4- most people that I know, know me for my brain and sense of humor

5- if I will be a TV show I will be scream queens


----------



## Rydori

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> I have a weird feeling that you are an INTP
> 
> 
> 
> 1- I like to identifie as a logical person but I am always following my heart (and I hate this about me)
> 
> 2-I have a "true neutral" personality
> 
> 3- I know a lot of random facts
> 
> 4- most people that I know, know me for my brain and sense of humor
> 
> 5- if I will be a TV show I will be scream queens


1. A feeler developing their T, I would of said a T delevoping their F, however the way you worded it suggests you/re naturally following what you're heart tells you which indicates an F type rather. 

2.Not related to any type

3.Once again, the statement doesn't relate to any type.

4. NT

5. Don't know, Perciever?
@I an the real Mad Hatter
XNXP

--------------------------------------------------

1. I dislike very deep conversations and tend to stray away from those as much as I can. When it comes to deep talk, I tend to really be uncormfotable sharing my honest opinions and emotions since it feels super intense. Being in one makes me emotonially scared in where I am very anxious and don't know what exactly to say really. Essentially I appear cold and quite blanked face on the surface

2. I normally don't hold grudges as much if someone has wrong me, however I am not the type to suddenly forgive them. For someone to gain my sincerity and trust again, they must prove to me that they're loyal and sincere to me before I an accurately judge and let them back in to my life again. I tend to avoid holding grudges, but if someone hurts you, you can never be too skeptical of them.

3.I am among the quiet and more timid one in my friend group. I tend to not really speak and say much other than a few casual conversations about their daily lives and what they have been doing, their aquitances and relationships recently and their plans really. Once in a while I'll crack a humorous joke that'll make the group luagh

4. I can be quite absent minded at times in where I can suddenly unfocus on my external surroundings and day dream about events. Most of this events however are realistic events or rather memories of what has happen with maybe a little twist of my own imagination changing and making a new scenario. Usually I'd do this if I'm really really bored.

5. I can often fight back for myself an not submit to people, however I am not dominant enough to lead people.


----------



## Pippo

Renekton said:


> 1. I dislike very deep conversations and tend to stray away from those as much as I can. When it comes to deep talk, I tend to really be uncormfotable sharing my honest opinions and emotions since it feels super intense. Being in one makes me emotonially scared in where I am very anxious and don't know what exactly to say really. Essentially I appear cold and quite blanked face on the surface
> 
> 2. I normally don't hold grudges as much if someone has wrong me, however I am not the type to suddenly forgive them. For someone to gain my sincerity and trust again, they must prove to me that they're loyal and sincere to me before I an accurately judge and let them back in to my life again. I tend to avoid holding grudges, but if someone hurts you, you can never be too skeptical of them.
> 
> 3.I am among the quiet and more timid one in my friend group. I tend to not really speak and say much other than a few casual conversations about their daily lives and what they have been doing, their aquitances and relationships recently and their plans really. Once in a while I'll crack a humorous joke that'll make the group luagh
> 
> 4. I can be quite absent minded at times in where I can suddenly unfocus on my external surroundings and day dream about events. Most of this events however are realistic events or rather memories of what has happen with maybe a little twist of my own imagination changing and making a new scenario. Usually I'd do this if I'm really really bored.
> 
> 5. I can often fight back for myself an not submit to people, however I am not dominant enough to lead people.


1. Certainly S (as opposed to N), though the emotional reaction suggest inferior Ne
2. Si-Fe
3. Introversion
4. Si
5. IJ

Conclusion: ISFJ

I. The more I've thought about it, I don't really have much attachment to the notion of "Queen and Country" or even "State" (since I'm in the US). I prefer to think of myself as more of a "Citizen of Mankind". I've actually made a point of doing this, in slight part, because of the dangers that sectarianism breeds. If I volunteer to help my Church, for example, (which is rare, mind you) I don't appreciate the idea that I'm "helping my parish". I noticed this recently when someone I was working with said, "Aw man, I can't wait to get on the back of my pick-up truck and ride down the road. Just that Southern Feel, ya know?" and I comprehended it on a logical level but felt absolutely no connection to it.

II. I often find myself stuck in my learning or studying such that I'm never really in the present moment. Always in my head contemplating how to rank the Generals of this era, etc. such that I often have to take a walk or a shower to wake myself up a bit from the sort of pleasurable stupor.

III. I am always doing 3 things, sometimes a combination of the following: Debating, Reflecting, or Learning.

IV. I will typically get restless if I have to stay at one place for an extended period of time, even in my own home. To remedy this, typically I'll take a walk or try and find something to occupy my time.

V. Probably my most notorious trait is my contentiousness.


----------



## Enoch

Jean de Dieu Soult said:


> I. The more I've thought about it, I don't really have much attachment to the notion of "Queen and Country" or even "State" (since I'm in the US). I prefer to think of myself as more of a "Citizen of Mankind". I've actually made a point of doing this, in slight part, because of the dangers that sectarianism breeds. If I volunteer to help my Church, for example, (which is rare, mind you) I don't appreciate the idea that I'm "helping my parish". I noticed this recently when someone I was working with said, "Aw man, I can't wait to get on the back of my pick-up truck and ride down the road. Just that Southern Feel, ya know?" and I comprehended it on a logical level but felt absolutely no connection to it.


Te-Fi axis.



Jean de Dieu Soult said:


> II. I often find myself stuck in my learning or studying such that I'm never really in the present moment. Always in my head contemplating how to rank the Generals of this era, etc. such that I often have to take a walk or a shower to wake myself up a bit from the sort of pleasurable stupor.


Si-Te.



Jean de Dieu Soult said:


> III. I am always doing 3 things, sometimes a combination of the following: Debating, Reflecting, or Learning.


Ne doms debate but don't reflect. ESTJ or INTP.



Jean de Dieu Soult said:


> IV. I will typically get restless if I have to stay at one place for an extended period of time, even in my own home. To remedy this, typically I'll take a walk or try and find something to occupy my time.


Ne-Si.



Jean de Dieu Soult said:


> V. Probably my most notorious trait is my contentiousness.


Te.

ESTJ with an Ne preference, I feel this is fair.

1. Wit is my highest value.

2. Most of the time (via my subconscious) I will spend perceiving the patterns of normality or the conventional, so that the patterns I live out will vastly differ from these.

3. When I was a four year old I ran off from a wedding and to a fairground nearby (treat this metaphorically, even though it's not a metaphor I treat it as one).

4. People say I see things that others don't.

5. I've been described as a 'loveable troll'.


----------



## sannejamila

1. IxxJ
2. INxx
3. not relevant
4. Se
5. Fe

INFJ?

1. I am either in an extreme hurry, or the laziest person out there. When I eat, draw or write, I have an extreme hurry, but if I have to do something that bores me (school work, chores) I will most likely procrastinate for eternity. 
2. I do not enjoy doing the same things over and over again, and I'd prefer an environment where I can use my creativity and intellect.
3. I am good at criticising things, and point out things that are incorrect. I cringe when people just think something is the way it is instead of actually researching it. 
4. I have heard that my humour is great, and I always win at games like cards against humanity. My humour is quite dark and provocative.
5. I enjoy trying new things, but when I go out to eat I always order the same meal.


----------



## danthemanklein

sannejamila said:


> 1. IxxJ
> 2. INxx
> 3. not relevant
> 4. Se
> 5. Fe
> 
> INFJ?
> 
> 1. I am either in an extreme hurry, or the laziest person out there. When I eat, draw or write, I have an extreme hurry, but if I have to do something that bores me (school work, chores) I will most likely procrastinate for eternity.
> 2. I do not enjoy doing the same things over and over again, and I'd prefer an environment where I can use my creativity and intellect.
> 3. I am good at criticising things, and point out things that are incorrect. I cringe when people just think something is the way it is instead of actually researching it.
> 4. I have heard that my humour is great, and I always win at games like cards against humanity. My humour is quite dark and provocative.
> 5. I enjoy trying new things, but when I go out to eat I always order the same meal.


1. xxxP
2. Ne dom, Si inf
3. Te
4. Not too sure, but maybe T?
5. Ne-Fi?

ENFP?



1. I introspect a lot.
2. My parents say that I’m both idealist and realistic, but more idealistic.
3. If there is a tv show, movie, album, song, video game, etc. that I happen to really love, I’ll watch/play/listen to it over, simply because I love it and it’s a novelty idea. I aslo very much value and love novelty.
4. I really don’t like it when certain individuals in certain social justice groups try to debate you for the sake of it simply because they don’t agree and just assume your either “alt-right” or “far left,” when in all reality, you just have a different opinion than they do. I also really hate when those same individuals assume the worst in groups of people based on their skin color or gender. I hate being lumped in with terrible people simply because of my skin color and gender.
5. I haven’t smoked weed or drank until I was 18. Never been to a party (except maybe one), nor have I ever gotten into a fight. I do like to smoke weed and drink occasionally. I hate dealing with the hangovers that comes with it, which is why I don’t really care to drink or do drugs all that much. Although, psychedelics are extremely interesting.


----------



## Electra

1. Introversion
2. Fi
3. Ne
4. Feeling
5. iNtuition (exploration), Ti (not making values, solving issues with their head) , Fi (waiting and not wanting to getting into a fight, awareness of health) or Se (pleasant sensations)?

INXP

1. If I could be a historical person some options could be Robin Hood, Mother Theresa or Joan d' arc. I would like to be someone who fights for the good in the world and rebel against injustice.
2. I often talk before I think and it feels exhausting because after I feel so guilty or scared. I feel I need to save energy.
3. I have huge problems to arrive on time, execute things, decide on one thing and my ideas are often stuck in my head, it's hard to focus unless I'm interested, and my memory is pretty random. I have an ADHD diagnose. I am a night owl by nature. Often lazy.
4. I have always been very sensitive to rejection and critisism. I was always weird. I got bullied a lot. I tend to be kind and helpfull.
5. I change hobbies a lot for variation, as I am inspired by this or that, but then I often to go back again to the old ones later.


----------



## Freya Violet

Electra said:


> 1. Introversion
> 2. Fi
> 3. Ne
> 4. Feeling
> 5. iNtuition (exploration), Ti (not making values, solving issues with their head) , Fi (waiting and not wanting to getting into a fight, awareness of health) or Se (pleasant sensations)?
> 
> INXP
> 
> 1. If I could be a historical person some options could be Robin Hood, Mother Theresa or Joan d' arc. I would like to be someone who fights for the good in the world and rebel against injustice.
> 2. I often talk before I think and it feels exhausting because after I feel so guilty or scared. I feel I need to save energy.
> 3. I have huge problems to arrive on time, execute things, decide on one thing and my ideas are often stuck in my head, it's hard to focus unless I'm interested, and my memory is pretty random. I have an ADHD diagnose. I am a night owl by nature. Often lazy.
> 4. I have always been very sensitive to rejection and critisism. I was always weird. I got bullied a lot. I tend to be kind and helpfull.
> 5. I change hobbies a lot for variation, as I am inspired by this or that, but then I often to go back again to the old ones later.



1. Fi+soc
2. Fi and possibly Ne
3. Low Te for sure (I have adhd myself btw) + Si 
4. Dom Fi
5. Fi+Ne

INFP seems to fit very well.


* 
1)* I can be very charismatic when talking to people for the first few times, but I always struggle after a while and hate myself for coming off as too charismatic and feel like I'm going to drive the person away soon and usually I do cause I rarely maintain that same energy as I did initially and to the other person it feels odd I suppose. 

*2)* My best friend's bf and I got into a group video call on skype for the first time, so basically we met eachother for the first time. He's VERY shy around women according to her, but getting that vibe from him inversely made me more..talkative, but in a very awkward way because I don't usually try that hard to get people talking to me. I'm talkative when I'm intrigued by the topic and the person is engaging. He wasn't looking at either me or his gf, didn't add in much comments and at one point I straight up thought he wasn't even listening to his gf (note that his gf, my best friend, has social anxiety herself and is very much of an introvert), so I ended up being the dominant speaker begrudgingly cause I was also very sleepy but needed to stay up since I had a hospital appointment right after. Any time I'm the main speaker, I feel extremely uncomfortable and I end up being very unnatural. 

*3)* I try to be articulate and thorough, and end up typing a lot or saying a mouthful. This is to make up for the fact that when I'm sussinct, people 90% of the time misunderstand me and I 've seen this coming from miles away. So to save time, yeah I think saying the stuff I do beforehand helps, but I do see how important it is for me to learn how to keep it short yet straight to the point.

*4)* I can't work if I don't know the objective or have a strategy I've thought through myself. So if someone needs me to do a task, they have to tell me their objective because almost always, I don't go at something exactly as someone wants me to unless i see a very defined goal or outcome.

*5)* I procrastinate a lot when things don't seem favourable to me or just seems tricky and exhausting to deal with (thanks to my fear of failure and anxiety), and I've hated myself for that cause I see so many productive people talk about how important it is just to start something from the get-go and not to overthink (which I've tried to do and failed), but i realized that procrastinating can be prodyctive too? Like if i dread doing something, it helps if i go exercise, do some cleaning or other work i usually thought I'll do later, and it all goes down while I'm listening to music, thinking about other stuff and daydreaming, so it feels less like chores and actually helps me get my main work done more effectively later since during carrying out the other smaller tasks, I also got time to think over my approach for the main task. I realized that what makes me procrastinate the most is uncertainty and i have a field day explaining this to my parents who've always called me lazy but these days, they can't without me turning the tables on them.


----------



## danthemanklein

Freya Violet said:


> 1. Fi+soc
> 2. Fi and possibly Ne
> 3. Low Te for sure (I have adhd myself btw) + Si
> 4. Dom Fi
> 5. Fi+Ne
> 
> INFP seems to fit very well.
> 
> 
> *
> 1)* I can be very charismatic when talking to people for the first few times, but I always struggle after a while and hate myself for coming off as too charismatic and feel like I'm going to drive the person away soon and usually I do cause I rarely maintain that same energy as I did initially and to the other person it feels odd I suppose.
> 
> *2)* My best friend's bf and I got into a group video call on skype for the first time, so basically we met eachother for the first time. He's VERY shy around women according to her, but getting that vibe from him inversely made me more..talkative, but in a very awkward way because I don't usually try that hard to get people talking to me. I'm talkative when I'm intrigued by the topic and the person is engaging. He wasn't looking at either me or his gf, didn't add in much comments and at one point I straight up thought he wasn't even listening to his gf (note that his gf, my best friend, has social anxiety herself and is very much of an introvert), so I ended up being the dominant speaker begrudgingly cause I was also very sleepy but needed to stay up since I had a hospital appointment right after. Any time I'm the main speaker, I feel extremely uncomfortable and I end up being very unnatural.
> 
> *3)* I try to be articulate and thorough, and end up typing a lot or saying a mouthful. This is to make up for the fact that when I'm sussinct, people 90% of the time misunderstand me and I 've seen this coming from miles away. So to save time, yeah I think saying the stuff I do beforehand helps, but I do see how important it is for me to learn how to keep it short yet straight to the point.
> 
> *4)* I can't work if I don't know the objective or have a strategy I've thought through myself. So if someone needs me to do a task, they have to tell me their objective because almost always, I don't go at something exactly as someone wants me to unless i see a very defined goal or outcome.
> 
> *5)* I procrastinate a lot when things don't seem favourable to me or just seems tricky and exhausting to deal with (thanks to my fear of failure and anxiety), and I've hated myself for that cause I see so many productive people talk about how important it is just to start something from the get-go and not to overthink (which I've tried to do and failed), but i realized that procrastinating can be prodyctive too? Like if i dread doing something, it helps if i go exercise, do some cleaning or other work i usually thought I'll do later, and it all goes down while I'm listening to music, thinking about other stuff and daydreaming, so it feels less like chores and actually helps me get my main work done more effectively later since during carrying out the other smaller tasks, I also got time to think over my approach for the main task. I realized that what makes me procrastinate the most is uncertainty and i have a field day explaining this to my parents who've always called me lazy but these days, they can't without me turning the tables on them.


1. Te-Fi?
2. Te
3. Ni
4. Ni and Te
5. Seeing a good amount of Se, but seems to be weak. Possibly inferior Se maybe?



1. I currently work at Walmart and it is such a pain sometimes. I work in the Lawn and Garden center and it is the best, I get to be outside (alone sometimes) and don’t have to deal with customers. Just plants, flowers, and the great outdoors. Even though I rarely go out that much, I find it to be very refreshing to be outside every once in a while. The thing I hate the most about Walmart is working the register up front. I hate dealing with rude customers, it seems like dealing with them would completely ruin my day cause I can’t stand when somebody is rude to me or yells at me for something completely out of my control.

2. I can get a little defensive about things. I’ll sometimes ask a question about what they might think of me and if I feel like they’re getting it wrong, then I’ll instantly get annoyed, even if I don’t notice it. It depends on the people I’m talking to and the questions I may ask.

3. As a kid, I was really into art/drawing, space, skyscrapers, geography. However, I struggled in school if the topics at hand didn’t interest me.

4. Sometimes I feel like I worry too much. Although, this doesn’t happen very often, I fear that one of these days, I might loose a friend or a family member and wouldn’t know how to deal with it.

5. My family and I go to the beach every summer and I absolutely love it. I’ve been very familiar with it since childhood and it really speaks to me a lot. Like I could just go there and all of my problems would just go away.


----------



## Pippo

danthemanklein said:


> Freya Violet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Fi+soc
> 2. Fi and possibly Ne
> 3. Low Te for sure (I have adhd myself btw) + Si
> 4. Dom Fi
> 5. Fi+Ne
> 
> INFP seems to fit very well.
> 
> 
> *
> 1)* I can be very charismatic when talking to people for the first few times, but I always struggle after a while and hate myself for coming off as too charismatic and feel like I'm going to drive the person away soon and usually I do cause I rarely maintain that same energy as I did initially and to the other person it feels odd I suppose.
> 
> *2)* My best friend's bf and I got into a group video call on skype for the first time, so basically we met eachother for the first time. He's VERY shy around women according to her, but getting that vibe from him inversely made me more..talkative, but in a very awkward way because I don't usually try that hard to get people talking to me. I'm talkative when I'm intrigued by the topic and the person is engaging. He wasn't looking at either me or his gf, didn't add in much comments and at one point I straight up thought he wasn't even listening to his gf (note that his gf, my best friend, has social anxiety herself and is very much of an introvert), so I ended up being the dominant speaker begrudgingly cause I was also very sleepy but needed to stay up since I had a hospital appointment right after. Any time I'm the main speaker, I feel extremely uncomfortable and I end up being very unnatural.
> 
> *3)* I try to be articulate and thorough, and end up typing a lot or saying a mouthful. This is to make up for the fact that when I'm sussinct, people 90% of the time misunderstand me and I 've seen this coming from miles away. So to save time, yeah I think saying the stuff I do beforehand helps, but I do see how important it is for me to learn how to keep it short yet straight to the point.
> 
> *4)* I can't work if I don't know the objective or have a strategy I've thought through myself. So if someone needs me to do a task, they have to tell me their objective because almost always, I don't go at something exactly as someone wants me to unless i see a very defined goal or outcome.
> 
> *5)* I procrastinate a lot when things don't seem favourable to me or just seems tricky and exhausting to deal with (thanks to my fear of failure and anxiety), and I've hated myself for that cause I see so many productive people talk about how important it is just to start something from the get-go and not to overthink (which I've tried to do and failed), but i realized that procrastinating can be prodyctive too? Like if i dread doing something, it helps if i go exercise, do some cleaning or other work i usually thought I'll do later, and it all goes down while I'm listening to music, thinking about other stuff and daydreaming, so it feels less like chores and actually helps me get my main work done more effectively later since during carrying out the other smaller tasks, I also got time to think over my approach for the main task. I realized that what makes me procrastinate the most is uncertainty and i have a field day explaining this to my parents who've always called me lazy but these days, they can't without me turning the tables on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Te-Fi?
> 2. Te
> 3. Ni
> 4. Ni and Te
> 5. Seeing a good amount of Se, but seems to be weak. Possibly inferior Se maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I currently work at Walmart and it is such a pain sometimes. I work in the Lawn and Garden center and it is the best, I get to be outside (alone sometimes) and don’t have to deal with customers. Just plants, flowers, and the great outdoors. Even though I rarely go out that much, I find it to be very refreshing to be outside every once in a while. The thing I hate the most about Walmart is working the register up front. I hate dealing with rude customers, it seems like dealing with them would completely ruin my day cause I can’t stand when somebody is rude to me or yells at me for something completely out of my control.
> 
> 2. I can get a little defensive about things. I’ll sometimes ask a question about what they might think of me and if I feel like they’re getting it wrong, then I’ll instantly get annoyed, even if I don’t notice it. It depends on the people I’m talking to and the questions I may ask.
> 
> 3. As a kid, I was really into art/drawing, space, skyscrapers, geography. However, I struggled in school if the topics at hand didn’t interest me.
> 
> 4. Sometimes I feel like I worry too much. Although, this doesn’t happen very often, I fear that one of these days, I might loose a friend or a family member and wouldn’t know how to deal with it.
> 
> 5. My family and I go to the beach every summer and I absolutely love it. I’ve been very familiar with it since childhood and it really speaks to me a lot. Like I could just go there and all of my problems would just go away.
Click to expand...

1. Possible Se, likely I and F
2. Prominent in Fi-users
3. Pe
4. Ne
5. Ne-Si (aux-tert)

INFP is my bet.

I. I’ve found myself increasingly interested in history, ranging from politics to the military. It’s mostly a hobby of mine, but I’ve been quite quickly warming up to it, and this shot off at about 8th grade for me. I have some 500 historical figures saved for reading about and consideration. I also have a small list of ones that I like or that I’m interested in on my phone and computer. Every now and then I can draw and synthesize some general concepts to create some plans or ideas for the modern day.

II. I’m stubborn and contentious, but by God I’ll put in the effort to repair a relationship if I think I can. I do pride myself on this, to a degree, and I’ve worked on this as a result of some relationships ending poorly.

III. My greatest desire at the moment is to be able to study without worry of money or time as well as to gain large amounts of currency and political power such that I could implement some of the plans I’ve thought up.

IV. I so often forget to feed myself that I have to keep checking the clock to see if I’m hungry or not during the day. I get extremely pre-occupied with whatever I’m thinking about or doing.

V. I’ve considered almost all of the types to be a serious possibility for my type at one point or another, save for the SJs and FPs.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Jean de Dieu Soult said:


> 1. Possible Se, likely I and F
> 2. Prominent in Fi-users
> 3. Pe
> 4. Ne
> 5. Ne-Si (aux-tert)
> 
> INFP is my bet.
> 
> I. I’ve found myself increasingly interested in history, ranging from politics to the military. It’s mostly a hobby of mine, but I’ve been quite quickly warming up to it, and this shot off at about 8th grade for me. I have some 500 historical figures saved for reading about and consideration. I also have a small list of ones that I like or that I’m interested in on my phone and computer. Every now and then I can draw and synthesize some general concepts to create some plans or ideas for the modern day.
> 
> II. I’m stubborn and contentious, but by God I’ll put in the effort to repair a relationship if I think I can. I do pride myself on this, to a degree, and I’ve worked on this as a result of some relationships ending poorly.
> 
> III. My greatest desire at the moment is to be able to study without worry of money or time as well as to gain large amounts of currency and political power such that I could implement some of the plans I’ve thought up.
> 
> IV. I so often forget to feed myself that I have to keep checking the clock to see if I’m hungry or not during the day. I get extremely pre-occupied with whatever I’m thinking about or doing.
> 
> V. I’ve considered almost all of the types to be a serious possibility for my type at one point or another, save for the SJs and FPs.


1.) Si or Ni, depending on how you look at it. 
2.) Te > Fi or Fe > Ti? 
3.) Ni/Se. 
4.) Low Se/Si. 
5.) Can't really say for this one, other than that your self-awareness seems to point away from high Si/Fi. 

Therefore: XNTJ/XNTP.

1.) I find it difficult to surround myself with extremely pessimistic people because they seem to self-righteously assume that they view reality 'more accurately' than extreme optimists when they can be equally delusional (But don't seem to see that).

2.) I will typically only do something out of curiosity to see what happens/what I can learn from the situation, and/or if I consider it interesting or important (Based on what my subjective standards of important/interesting are, of course). 

3.) I simply cannot accept the idea of not being able to understand something. So if someone implies or directly says that I don't/can't understand, I research and relentlessly question them until I do fully understand (Even if the person in question still is under the impression I don't, I do understand). 

4.) I can't listen to a song without classifying it into the musical genre (s) it belongs to and draws influence from. 

5.) I'd much rather someone hand me a list of what they think/don't think on various topics to compare and contrast with my own ideas than try to argue with me.


----------



## Charus

1) Fe

2) Ti

3) Ti and Fe

4) Ti

5) Ti and Si

I think INTP (My typing can be wrong, I would welcome someone correcting me).


Anyway...

1) I tend to dwell on my past memories. From nostalgia, where I want it to be replayed and to re-experience those great moments, to bad memories where I base how bad and flawled this world is.

2) I dont enjoy fantasty, too much disconnected from reality.

3) I'm bad at roleplaying, I'm way more comfortable being me and myself. The threater class is a great example. While It's fun on paper, but It's actualy a hard-draining experience for me. I always asked for a step-by-step instructions and then try to remember the steps and to not mess and not make myself look stupid and embarrass myself while roleplaying a character.

4) I really hate when people force me to respond in every part of their post in an argument like I owe them something.

5) I find it uncomfortable and unpleaseable when I'm forced to promise something, I can never promise things, because I always feel like I can fail the promise and so face dissapointment from the other person (Which I really dont want).

I'd like to be typed both from MBTI and Eneagram please.


----------



## Pippo

Comrade Maxim said:


> 1) Fe
> 
> 2) Ti
> 
> 3) Ti and Fe
> 
> 4) Ti
> 
> 5) Ti and Si
> 
> I think INTP (My typing can be wrong, I would welcome someone correcting me).
> 
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> 1) I tend to dwell on my past memories. From nostalgia, where I want it to be replayed and to re-experience those great moments, to bad memories where I base how bad and flawled this world is.
> 
> 2) I dont enjoy fantasty, too much disconnected from reality.
> 
> 3) I'm bad at roleplaying, I'm way more comfortable being me and myself. The threater class is a great example. While It's fun on paper, but It's actualy a hard-draining experience for me. I always asked for a step-by-step instructions and then try to remember the steps and to not mess and not make myself look stupid and embarrass myself while roleplaying a character.
> 
> 4) I really hate when people force me to respond in every part of their post in an argument like I owe them something.
> 
> 5) I find it uncomfortable and unpleaseable when I'm forced to promise something, I can never promise things, because I always feel like I can fail the promise and so face dissapointment from the other person (Which I really dont want).
> 
> I'd like to be typed both from MBTI and Eneagram please.


1. Si
2. S
3. Lack of Fe
4. Angsty, probably low F or an Fi-user
5. Arguably a number of things

Sounds like an ISTJ 6w7

I. Never been one for large crowds. I’ve found myself avoiding even groups of just 7 people because of the suffocating feeling that accompanies it. I am, however, confident and comfortable with debating and having a conversation with one or two people in front of a fairly large group.

II. One of the things I dislike most is being made a fool of in front of everyone else. Frequently I ignore certain details of a discussion or argument, and as a result I can and was often crucified in front of everyone for it when younger. Though as a bit of a counter-reaction, I have done the same to other people, regretfully.

III. I am always doing one of 3 things: Learning, discussing, or reflecting. Sometimes these 3 things coincide, but they are consistently what my day is made up of.

IV. Sometimes I have to stop myself from expanding too much on information that I’m providing people, and other times I have to add more. Often enough though, when others are struggling to add something to a piece of writing, I’m having no trouble at all.

V. I’ve made a habit of saying quotable things based on principles in situations I identify. Not sure how I got here, but I did.


----------



## BlueRaspberry

1. Introvert
2. low si/se
3. ennea 5
4. intuition+low feeling function. Probably Te (I've noticed that TJs are notorious for "infodumping" when explaining things)
5. I'm not sure what you're trying to say here.

I'm gonna go with Intj.

1. I will pursue an interest singlemindedly for about 3-4 years before getting bored with it and moving on to something else.
2. I have very particular aesthetic tastes; I don't care if something "objectively" looks good, it has to be "my" aesthetic.
3. I hate gossip and it makes me very uncomfortable. Non-judgementalism is the first thing I look for in a friend.
4. I think that pondering the meaning of life is a waste of time. There is no one secret that will explain all our questions about life, there are infinitely many truths in life, and you just have to be comfortable with that.
5. It took me ages to come up with 5 things to say about myself.


----------



## psychologic

1. Ne.
2. Fi.
3. Fi, lower Fe.
4. Te.
5. Introversion, Ji-Pe axis.

INFP.

1. I find celebrity culture and the public sphere to be hilariously inane and great fun to pick apart, but also understand that these people are humans like us, which tends to take a little bit of the edge off my personal criticisms. 
2. I believe there can be some sort of balance between every single cognitive function. I just haven't figured out how yet. 
3. I do a lot of hyperfocusing whether the subject is good or bad. I will hyperfocus on a videogame or a subject I'm learning about, etc., and I may hyperfocus on a pain in my knee that won't go away to the point of panic. In that vein I do a lot of overthinking in every domain possible. 
4. I'm a bit endlessly fascinated with what peoples' opinions are of me. I like to know the impressions I give off, and I am not afraid to experiment with how I conduct myself to then gauge others' responses for positive signs. I didn't used to before, but I've begun analyzing social settings to gauge what 'tactics', if you will, are most successful. Practicing my findings is hella awkward at first, but ~it's a process~.
5. I actually care about people a lot. Sadness sucks. I wish everyone could be content. But I have a lot of apathy, and people kind of tire me out, which makes me feel bad, but I just lose interest... juggling a social life sometimes feels like literal juggling. On a unicycle. On a tightrope. Above an active volcano.
6. I smoke a lot of weed. I do it because I enjoy the rush, the enhanced life experience, the insights I get, and the sort of release from inhibition it gives me. Unlike other people, I kind of relish a chaotic lifestyle, though as time goes on and I adjust to life in general, I'm getting better at being at peace in chaos.


----------



## SaraGoop

ISFP?

Me

1. I am deeply focused and driven
2. I love people and hate being still
3. I live for planning and strategy
4. Reading and TV are the best
5. I am very creative and I have a young soul


----------



## psychologic

@SaraGoop I'm curious about your reasoning for ISFP? (Off-topic, skip me)


----------



## danthemanklein

SaraGoop said:


> ISFP?
> 
> Me
> 
> 1. I am deeply focused and driven
> 2. I love people and hate being still
> 3. I live for planning and strategy
> 4. Reading and TV are the best
> 5. I am very creative and I have a young soul


1. T preference
2. Fe and Se?
3. Te
4. Fi?
5. N?

xNTJ, maybe.



1. I have a lot of inner worlds that surround who I am and who I could be; like me being the main character as a 007 spy, a famous actor/musician, an assertive debater, sometimes I'll even think about wild scenarios that wouldn't even happen in real life.
2. Whenever I'm listening to music, I tend to imagine/create a music video in my head or think about a scenario (again).
3. I'll sometimes brood over a problem that I have no control over and get overly obsessive.
4. When under stress, I get impulsive, irrational, snap/lash out, or get demanding. However, if I know I have done something wrong to someone or hurt them, I'll always apologize because it's the right thing to do.
5. I tend to introspect, zone out, daydream, and get lost in thought a lot, even when I'm in crowded places or within a group of people.


----------



## SaraGoop

goober said:


> @SaraGoop I'm curious about your reasoning for ISFP? (Off-topic, skip me)


Well I got I because some of the things you said remind me of IxxP. S from your hyperfocus, F from your empathy.


----------



## potatohead302

im An INTP
I believe that focusing on your hobbies and interests enriches your Life than tying your heart to people.people leave and only god stays.Focusing on your passions can also make you an interesting person as it makes you more multifaceted .I feel that that’s the perfect way to color your life.

I believe you shouldn’t feel sorry for yourself,feeling sorry for yourself is just pathetic. in life,you must be mentally strong to fight it’s vissicitudes.You should always believe that everything happens for a reason and it is possible to crawl out of it.Feeling sorry for yourself is like blaming other people and blaming everything.Instead we should accept what has happened.And trust gods plan,I believe that what is coming is better than what is gone.

We should always be ‘redha’ in English it means accept.We should always have faith in gods plan.Because god knows what’s best for us.God has written our story and we should believe that he is the best of writers.we should always be content with gods plan because that’s the only way we can cope with an unexpected turn of events.

I believe that no one can make you feel inferior without your consent.I believe it is up to you,on how others treat you,it’s your choice to sieve it.Life is in your hands,no one can tell you what to feel unless you permit it.This is your life that you own and control.

I believe that we should be nice to everyone even though we’ve been scared.Despite on how others treat you,you should still treat others like on how you want to be treated.I believe that,you should be loyal and be generous to others as you will loose nothing.You will only gain rewards and it will purify your soul.And being nice,pulls you closer to god.


----------



## Agent X

potatohead302 said:


> im An INTP
> I believe that focusing on your hobbies and interests enriches your Life than tying your heart to people.people leave and only god stays.Focusing on your passions can also make you an interesting person as it makes you more multifaceted .I feel that that’s the perfect way to color your life.
> 
> Not sure what to make of this.
> 
> I believe you shouldn’t feel sorry for yourself,feeling sorry for yourself is just pathetic. in life,you must be mentally strong to fight it’s vissicitudes.You should always believe that everything happens for a reason and it is possible to crawl out of it.Feeling sorry for yourself is like blaming other people and blaming everything.Instead we should accept what has happened.And trust gods plan,I believe that what is coming is better than what is gone.
> 
> Si and Fe perhaps?
> 
> We should always be ‘redha’ in English it means accept.We should always have faith in gods plan.Because god knows what’s best for us.God has written our story and we should believe that he is the best of writers.we should always be content with gods plan because that’s the only way we can cope with an unexpected turn of events.
> 
> Si.
> 
> I believe that no one can make you feel inferior without your consent.I believe it is up to you,on how others treat you,it’s your choice to sieve it.Life is in your hands,no one can tell you what to feel unless you permit it.This is your life that you own and control.
> 
> Fe perhaps?
> 
> I believe that we should be nice to everyone even though we’ve been scared.Despite on how others treat you,you should still treat others like on how you want to be treated.I believe that,you should be loyal and be generous to others as you will loose nothing.You will only gain rewards and it will purify your soul.And being nice,pulls you closer to god.
> Fe.


Based on the above responses, I will type you (tentatively) as the inverse of INTP, an ISFJ. I acknowledge there might be areas that I have misinterpreted.

5 facts about myself:

1. I am very much stimulated often by mental imagery and associations. When that happens, I feel my brain going in overdrive, and it feels absolutely fantastic. 

For instance, I was in the park one day, and looked at a tree. In it, I saw the structure of the human brain, with all it's veins and arteries showing. The word of "twisted" came to me once I saw this picture. And then I applied it to the tree. Without any external influence, I suspected this tree would grow straighter and straighter, pure in it's intent but as the dynamics of the world dictate, nothing escapes life unscathed. The wind distorts branches, the birds sit on its angles, giving it a twisted appearance. 

Then I thought about how humans are stimulated by the external environment and how that may play a part in our day-to-day affairs by making a certain populace around the area more "darker" because of how twisted the tree was. Perhaps that was the reason why druids in ancient times were there - to make the environment more friendlier. Interesting thought, eh? From this thought the term came: Environmental Psychology.

2. I take usual breaks from the virtual world to gain new perspective on things and the world around me. When I walk, like the first paragraph, I fail to take notice frequently of my surroundings, and just content myself with the mental ideas I have at that time, or re-visit an item that needs my attention. Sometimes I might have a shirt I put on inverse, or backwards, or left my keys/wallet at home because I was preoccupied with things I needed to do.

3. I have a very firm internal moral compass, that make me appear warmer than what my type is projected as. When seeking new relations with other people, I look for people that are like myself - outcasts shunned by society for being too different.

4. I enjoy schedules, but NOT routine. I feel we live in a pretty dynamic world, why impose something a human craves - a static system. In the end, everything gets overrun by nature whether it's buildings, shorelines or lives. None can escape the force that sustains us. So in that regard we are bound to the dynamic aspect of the world.

5. I have a passion for gemstones as I feel their coloring reflects more than their chemical composition. I found it fascinating how something a small as a tanzanite can project so much light, that reflects the stars around it.


----------



## Rydori

Agent X said:


> Based on the above responses, I will type you (tentatively) as the inverse of INTP, an ISFJ. I acknowledge there might be areas that I have misinterpreted.
> 
> 5 facts about myself:
> 
> 1. I am very much stimulated often by mental imagery and associations. When that happens, I feel my brain going in overdrive, and it feels absolutely fantastic.
> 
> For instance, I was in the park one day, and looked at a tree. In it, I saw the structure of the human brain, with all it's veins and arteries showing. The word of "twisted" came to me once I saw this picture. And then I applied it to the tree. Without any external influence, I suspected this tree would grow straighter and straighter, pure in it's intent but as the dynamics of the world dictate, nothing escapes life unscathed. The wind distorts branches, the birds sit on its angles, giving it a twisted appearance.
> 
> Then I thought about how humans are stimulated by the external environment and how that may play a part in our day-to-day affairs by making a certain populace around the area more "darker" because of how twisted the tree was. Perhaps that was the reason why druids in ancient times were there - to make the environment more friendlier. Interesting thought, eh? From this thought the term came: Environmental Psychology.
> 
> 2. I take usual breaks from the virtual world to gain new perspective on things and the world around me. When I walk, like the first paragraph, I fail to take notice frequently of my surroundings, and just content myself with the mental ideas I have at that time, or re-visit an item that needs my attention. Sometimes I might have a shirt I put on inverse, or backwards, or left my keys/wallet at home because I was preoccupied with things I needed to do.
> 
> 3. I have a very firm internal moral compass, that make me appear warmer than what my type is projected as. When seeking new relations with other people, I look for people that are like myself - outcasts shunned by society for being too different.
> 
> 4. I enjoy schedules, but NOT routine. I feel we live in a pretty dynamic world, why impose something a human craves - a static system. In the end, everything gets overrun by nature whether it's buildings, shorelines or lives. None can escape the force that sustains us. So in that regard we are bound to the dynamic aspect of the world.
> 
> 5. I have a passion for gemstones as I feel their coloring reflects more than their chemical composition. I found it fascinating how something a small as a tanzanite can project so much light, that reflects the stars around it.


1.Sounds like the case of weak S and a dominant Ni type.
2.Lack of Se
3.Fi
4.A J with developed P, case of an Ni dom and not an Si dom
5.Se

I'm going to say INTJ


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. I suffer from quick judgement or consideration for things without fully analysing the situations at time, in a sense I have a preset thought for a topic. This rather quick judgement causes a one sided view and bias information in where I can suffer from being unreliable at times due to using preset judgement.

2. I do not apprieciate people who have no backbone for who they are and get stomped at for doormats due to their overwhelming passiveness. While I dislike the other extreme for people who domineer others way too much and control them, the doormats of society pisses me off as well. I don't get why people try to passive with everyone and try to make friends like they're Jesus. I believe such people should take a quick look at themselves, re-evaluate and stop pleasing everyone they know becuase they don't want enemies. Unfortunetly in this world you can't be friends with everyone, so stand up for yourself and live for who you are, not for what society wants.

3. I dislike holding out rumours because of how violating and morally breaking it feels, however if it is for the greater good then the action must be done. You do the crime, you pay the time. it's as simple as that. You cannot outweigh the rules of society because of a petty issue.

4. I don't overthink normally, but when I do I tend to be very anxious and paranoid about it in where I suddenly consider issues that might not even be realistically. Consider it a natural response. This overthinking starts to take over my day in where because of it I suddenly forget important schedules that I'll naturally remember, forget to bring equipment that I have packed the other night because I wasn't focused. It's like a snowball, it starts out as one small thing then tumbles down and serves as a bigger problem that'll certainly affect my day.

5.I honestly do envy those who can 'live life as so' and enjoy the spontaneousity of life.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Renekton said:


> 1.Sounds like the case of weak S and a dominant Ni type.
> 2.Lack of Se
> 3.Fi
> 4.A J with developed P, case of an Ni dom and not an Si dom
> 5.Se
> 
> I'm going to say INTJ
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1. I suffer from quick judgement or consideration for things without fully analysing the situations at time, in a sense I have a preset thought for a topic. This rather quick judgement causes a one sided view and bias information in where I can suffer from being unreliable at times due to using preset judgement.
> 
> 2. I do not apprieciate people who have no backbone for who they are and get stomped at for doormats due to their overwhelming passiveness. While I dislike the other extreme for people who domineer others way too much and control them, the doormats of society pisses me off as well. I don't get why people try to passive with everyone and try to make friends like they're Jesus. I believe such people should take a quick look at themselves, re-evaluate and stop pleasing everyone they know becuase they don't want enemies. Unfortunetly in this world you can't be friends with everyone, so stand up for yourself and live for who you are, not for what society wants.
> 
> 3. I dislike holding out rumours because of how violating and morally breaking it feels, however if it is for the greater good then the action must be done. You do the crime, you pay the time. it's as simple as that. You cannot outweigh the rules of society because of a petty issue.
> 
> 4. I don't overthink normally, but when I do I tend to be very anxious and paranoid about it in where I suddenly consider issues that might not even be realistically. Consider it a natural response. This overthinking starts to take over my day in where because of it I suddenly forget important schedules that I'll naturally remember, forget to bring equipment that I have packed the other night because I wasn't focused. It's like a snowball, it starts out as one small thing then tumbles down and serves as a bigger problem that'll certainly affect my day.
> 
> 5.I honestly do envy those who can 'live life as so' and enjoy the spontaneousity of life.


1) That kind of sounds like Si.
2) Fi-Te
3) Sounds much like Te.
4) Seems like inferoir Ne to me, with pessimism founded on inrealistic possibilities.
5) Jelly of Se?
Spells ISTJ to me alright.
----------------------------------------
1) I can usually hold back my personal values if it's beneficial in the long run. If I see, however, that things don't get anywhere, I explode with pent up resentment.
2) I never reject trying anything new, unless it's something like drugs or what have you. However I prefer to stick to my judgement about experience afterwards, and won't comply with something I know I dislike just for the sake of group.
3) If I need to solve some problem, I usually start with examining and applying conventional means, making necessary adjustments further on.
That is, however, if it's practical and fast to find and apply. Otherwise I just do whatever works in given situation.
4) As calm and collected as I usually am and try to be, I can easily slide into extreme anger if argument slides into emotional territory like, "WHY THE HELL WON'T YOU LISTEN TO REASON?!111"
5) I find I frequently succumb to fleeting sensations when making decisions, even if it contradicts the most efficient solution. It's especially visible in shopping, e.g. I can spend forever studying feedback and reviews about headphones, but end up choosing the pair based on availability/price/design.


----------



## Agent X

Witch of Oreo said:


> 1) That kind of sounds like Si.
> 2) Fi-Te
> 3) Sounds much like Te.
> 4) Seems like inferoir Ne to me, with pessimism founded on inrealistic possibilities.
> 5) Jelly of Se?
> Spells ISTJ to me alright.
> ----------------------------------------
> 1) I can usually hold back my personal values if it's beneficial in the long run. If I see, however, that things don't get anywhere, I explode with pent up resentment.
> 
> Te dominance, Fi inferior.
> 
> 
> 2) I never reject trying anything new, unless it's something like drugs or what have you. However I prefer to stick to my judgement about experience afterwards, and won't comply with something I know I dislike just for the sake of group.
> 
> Tertiary Se, Te dominance.
> 
> 3) If I need to solve some problem, I usually start with examining and applying conventional means, making necessary adjustments further on.
> 
> Te dominance, Ni secondary.
> 
> 
> That is, however, if it's practical and fast to find and apply. Otherwise I just do whatever works in given situation.
> 4) As calm and collected as I usually am and try to be, I can easily slide into extreme anger if argument slides into emotional territory like, "WHY THE HELL WON'T YOU LISTEN TO REASON?!111"
> 
> Fi, could be interpreted as inferior, or tertiary.
> 
> 5) I find I frequently succumb to fleeting sensations when making decisions, even if it contradicts the most efficient solution. It's especially visible in shopping, e.g. I can spend forever studying feedback and reviews about headphones, but end up choosing the pair based on availability/price/design.


That actually suggests Inferior Se. 

xNTJ from your responses, maybe leaning to E ever so slightly?

1. I have a compulsive need to make sure my writing flows, my responses original and insightful. There has to be a certain symmetry pleasing to my eye. In the course to achieve that goal, I will edit my post accordingly at least 10 times.

2. I frequently miss things that are right in front of me, in both physical and metaphorical sense. For instance, when I was mopping the floor, the rug was in front of me, and I went right to the other side of the house to get the broom. In the metaphorical sense, when seeing how things will end in the episode, while the theory is partially correct (75%) of the time, its usually a small detail that has been said that I missed, or haven't factored into my calculations that is the downfall. Alas, that has been a trend with me for as long as I remember.

3. Not sure how to categorize this. I have an ESFJ roommate, who seems to go out of her way to tell me about her problems, when I barely know her. And I am there listening, wondering "Why on earth is she telling me this?"

4. I am entertained by abstract ideas (such as quantum), but the menial ones applying to the 3rd dimension bore me. 

5. I use information pertaining to myself to establish ties to people, but in the end, I end up yelling at myself saying "Why are you too open".


----------



## Kaioken

Manuel I Komnenos said:


> 1. Suggests extraversion and possibly Fe-Ti axis; Fe not inferior
> 2. Suggests high Pe
> 3. High Pe, low Pi
> 4. Probable preference for Se, extraversion
> 
> ESxP, likely ESTP
> 
> I'll just post this again since the person that responded to me gave a prompt "I don't know" and then didn't even bother to make a full list of useful facts for typing them.
> 
> I. I wouldn't call myself the nicest person, but I would call myself honest and genuine. Unless I'm just being mischievous and messing with my friends for a light joke or something similar, I am very frank about my opinions. The exception being when I sense that some tact might be necessary. I have a particular problem with flattery for this reason, and I have a strong negative reaction to people who I see as being disingenuous or dishonorable.
> 
> II. I've spent so much time learning that I've abandoned entire periods of history because I've exhausted my available resources there. Sometimes I even surprise myself when people ask me about, for example, the classical era. The knowledge I possess seems to impress most people I come across, though I wouldn't call myself a bonafide historian. I am particularly interested in military history.
> 
> III. I've always enjoyed fast-paced games where I can constantly learn new tactics or adjust current ones. For example, I used to play Team Fortress 2 a lot by itself, but I encountered a "x10" version where everything is almost 3 times as fast, and I'm having a blast. As a result of my grim determination and enjoyment of the game, I've been reviled as an enemy to face, and dare I say I'm the best at this version of the game.
> 
> IV. When I've tried to figure out my type, I've consistently tried to systematically do it. For example, while doing Reinin Dichotomies, I've received input from my father and my own perceptions of myself in order to count up "points" for each of the following types based on correlations.
> 
> V. Music seems to be one of the only things that can evoke any strong emotions in me.



1 - Fe, not the top-tier kind
2- Ti/Te depending of the purpose, I'd say Ti.
3 - Se/Ni ? or Ne ?
4 - Te
5 - Inferior Fe

I am bad at this thing it seems, I'd say IN*P, having an INFP vibe


Here I go :

1- I tend to rationalize almost everything and it puts its tolls on me, I would describe it as a schism between reason and ethic. Either I abandon reason and I deliberately deceive myself, or I discard the human aspect of things and come off as an insane person. it's definitely a defense mechanism, I'd say i try to rationalize things in order to be able to understand them and not be fooled/trapped by a common concept. Human relations comes to mind. I have pretty grim ideas and views and i can't come to the terms with whether or not I'm right, maybe some sorts of internal conflicts.

2-I'm not an avid book reader, I like books, but I'm terribly slow at reading them, it's not espacially a pleasure to me, I read "useful" books, because they help me think, understand and I can put what i taught to use. I don't give a shit about fantasy and fiction, except if there is a message or a lesson behind it. I like to read shorter articles where the point is easily found. I like to observe and come with my own theories based on my perception, and my knowledge. I think I need to "watch" and observe first before making sense of something or taking a decision. I really like to analyze situations and behaviors. When I go out for a drink, watching how people interact is very entertaining. I don't really care about them but it can help prove a point.

3- Always have been artistic-oriented but I struggle with practice, crazy thing is I manage to progress without doing anything. Have been described as a good ol' kid with potential who couldn't shut the fuck up and liked to provoke teachers. managed to remained somewhat tolerated/liked by others but I don't know why. I had a more explosive and choleric temperament as a kid. Have some sort of an ego problem.

4- I'm bad with money, I tend to spend a lot for no real reason (clothes, books,...) I think it's because I have this idea that material stuff will help me complete myself. I smoke cigaretts, but I try to stay in the "light smoker" category (less than 7 a day), very bad at video games. A few years ago I decided to change my diet completely, I used to eat nothing but garbage, now i basically eat the same type of thing everyday. It's not optimal, but it could be if i had the ressources and the real reason to do so. Same with fitness. I have my own equipment in my parents' garage.
I think I am afraid of my own sexuality, had a porn problem for a long time and just got around to fix it. Fixing it is changing my interpretation of intersexual dynamics and not in the optimistic point of view. I sometime lay down, or simply smoke a cigarette thinking about women. I wouldn't say i have a low sex drive, I simply don' t know how to manage it. Maybe i'm just young and full of hormones.

5- A messy person, but i wouldn't call it a preference, i'm kind of disgusted by filth. It's just that there are times where I simply don't really care but if i'm in a good state/place/mood then things get much better. less messy than before,i'm making progress.
I rely a lot on improvisation but I can also prepare myself depending on the task. It really depends on whether or not it's important to me and whether or not I can do it without much preparation. I guess it's some sort of arrogance.


There, tried to make each part its own thing. Hopefully it's not gibberish.


----------



## Jeffrei

Kaioken said:


> 1 - Fe, not the top-tier kind
> 2- Ti/Te depending of the purpose, I'd say Ti.
> 3 - Se/Ni ? or Ne ?
> 4 - Te
> 5 - Inferior Fe
> 
> I am bad at this thing it seems, I'd say IN*P, having an INFP vibe
> 
> 
> Here I go :
> 
> 1- I tend to rationalize almost everything and it puts its tolls on me, I would describe it as a schism between reason and ethic. Either I abandon reason and I deliberately deceive myself, or I discard the human aspect of things and come off as an insane person. it's definitely a defense mechanism, I'd say i try to rationalize things in order to be able to understand them and not be fooled/trapped by a common concept. Human relations comes to mind. I have pretty grim ideas and views and i can't come to the terms with whether or not I'm right, maybe some sorts of internal conflicts.
> 
> 2-I'm not an avid book reader, I like books, but I'm terribly slow at reading them, it's not espacially a pleasure to me, I read "useful" books, because they help me think, understand and I can put what i taught to use. I don't give a shit about fantasy and fiction, except if there is a message or a lesson behind it. I like to read shorter articles where the point is easily found. I like to observe and come with my own theories based on my perception, and my knowledge. I think I need to "watch" and observe first before making sense of something or taking a decision. I really like to analyze situations and behaviors. When I go out for a drink, watching how people interact is very entertaining. I don't really care about them but it can help prove a point.
> 
> 3- Always have been artistic-oriented but I struggle with practice, crazy thing is I manage to progress without doing anything. Have been described as a good ol' kid with potential who couldn't shut the fuck up and liked to provoke teachers. managed to remained somewhat tolerated/liked by others but I don't know why. I had a more explosive and choleric temperament as a kid. Have some sort of an ego problem.
> 
> 4- I'm bad with money, I tend to spend a lot for no real reason (clothes, books,...) I think it's because I have this idea that material stuff will help me complete myself. I smoke cigaretts, but I try to stay in the "light smoker" category (less than 7 a day), very bad at video games. A few years ago I decided to change my diet completely, I used to eat nothing but garbage, now i basically eat the same type of thing everyday. It's not optimal, but it could be if i had the ressources and the real reason to do so. Same with fitness. I have my own equipment in my parents' garage.
> I think I am afraid of my own sexuality, had a porn problem for a long time and just got around to fix it. Fixing it is changing my interpretation of intersexual dynamics and not in the optimistic point of view. I sometime lay down, or simply smoke a cigarette thinking about women. I wouldn't say i have a low sex drive, I simply don' t know how to manage it. Maybe i'm just young and full of hormones.
> 
> 5- A messy person, but i wouldn't call it a preference, i'm kind of disgusted by filth. It's just that there are times where I simply don't really care but if i'm in a good state/place/mood then things get much better. less messy than before,i'm making progress.
> I rely a lot on improvisation but I can also prepare myself depending on the task. It really depends on whether or not it's important to me and whether or not I can do it without much preparation. I guess it's some sort of arrogance.
> 
> 
> There, tried to make each part its own thing. Hopefully it's not gibberish.


1. IN perhaps? I don’t think a S would think up stuff like this, and it seems to have a more introverted feel

2. Strikes me as T.

3. ESTP 

So, I’m not sure where to go with 4. 5 stiles me as P.

Over all I’d guess INTP.


1. I had just met a coworker for the first time and immediately I didn’t like him. Couldn’t figure out why at first, but I found out later that said coworker is a felon. So that’s probably part of it.

2. I tend to be a lot more friendly in person. When I’m alone I can be a jerk and feel no remorse. This causes me to wonder if I’m being, or coming across as, two faced... which I probably am... can’t seem to help it though.

3. I’m really bad at remembering stuff. My memory isn’t bad, it’s just not good for names, appointments, dates, etc.. 

4. I am ether an introvert trapped in an extrovert’s body or an extrovert trapped in an introvert’s mind.

5. Last time I took a MBTI assessment I had a 1% preference on the J/P scale so I wish you luck. I’m honestly just trying to revive this thread because I miss it and it is cool.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

@Jeffrei what about ISFP?

1. Value efficiency over politeness. 
2. Self-centered, blunt, bossy, stubborn.
3. Competitive games, so far, is one of my favorite things in life.
4. Hate the unwanted advice. 
5. Hate hearing words "no" or "maybe".


----------



## 0wl

What you wrote actually fits an ExxJ type.

1. I like to plan things in advance and to have a feeling like I am organized and can follow a schedule. I even feel rigid inside, but I am terribly messy on the outside, even though I make zillion plans, I still end up doing random things based on my mood and I hate this flaw of mine, because I think good organization is the key to success and harmony.

2. I can't compliment people, it just feels so weird. I can't flirt either and I hardly talk about how I feel. I hate it when people use emotionally triggering words and I also dislike an excessive use of emoticons. I've sent a kiss emoticon only once to my bf during our almost 2 years of a relationship.

3. I am actually very emotional, sensitive and vulnerable, but I usually try to hide it.

4. I wear way too much black and listen to metal and really heavy rock music.

5. I like things to be absolutely in touch with my own sense of aesthetics and beauty that is very idealistic, concrete and rigid.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

1. P
2. IxFx
3. F
4. N/A
5. Sounds like S/N-related, not sure. Could be P.

IxFP

1. The more I understood about how life works, the more I've questioning about things that are actually happening in life overall. It's very complicated to explain and understand how life works, since that is a very subjective question. It makes me wonder what I'm going to do next and how I'm going to do it. Whenever I think about things in life, the information inside my head goes all over the place, to the point where I can't explain it verbally. Every single answer stays in my head and I can't really figure out the exact answer of this question. It's just really that difficult and I keep asking myself: What am I going to do in the next few years? How is this going to look like?

2. I lie and use sarcasm very often. I enjoy doing these, just for the sake of lying/sarcasm. These are probably the only ways I can actually socialize with people, but the thing is that they know I'm lying/using sarcasm. Everyone thinks I'm a bad liar and they easily recognize the way I'm lying/use sarcasm. They think the way I come up with certain things is "BS" and nonsensical and they find it rxtremely irritating. I tend to do that on purpose sometimes, so I can see how would they react, but I don't care. Also, I hate whenever someone says something to me and I say "What?" and they end up saying "Never mind". Seriously, just be clear and straightfoward. I can't hear what you're trying to say. You're talking too low. Talk louder or just don't play around. Say what you wanted to say.

3. I don't find movies, books, magazines, music, art and some TV shows to be particularly interesting. Movies are extremely slow-paced, boring and a waste of time books have too much useless information that makes me want to avoid reading (in fact, I don't read anything), magazines show too much useless and nonsense drama and advertising that I don't want to look forward too, loud music irritates me a lot, to the point where I want the music to end in a second, and it's juat upsetting that TV shows are becoming available only through online live streaming, such as Netflix, Hulu and even YouTube. "Sad" songs and ice cream truck sounds are appalling too. As for art, I just find it extremely lame. When I took art classes, the only thing I wanted to do there is to finish things up in a hurry, so I won't have to focus on it again and move on with different things.

4. The reason why I tend to struggle with speaking and listening skills, is because of a lack of communication back in my earlier years, since I actually lives at home without communicating with anybody, other than my mother. My mind becomes very unhealthy, whenever I try to talk to others at my age. They make me even more "cruel and edgy", to the point where some people become shocked (not all, some people don't really care enough). Whenever I go outside, I usually don't really talk to others and it creeps me out whenever someone tries to say "Hi"/"Hey" to me. Or waving at me. Waving is even creepier. The handshakes people try to give to me, lack a purpose/meaning. The way they try to give me a handshake feels unnecessary. They probably want me to talk to then at least once, but I don't really care. I just have no opinions about that. I couldn't fit in with anybody, not even once in life, but why should I care anyways? It isn't really that important. Even the word "excuse me", just sounds a little off sometimes.

5. Assuming my nationality and age is not something I'm particularly fond of. The exact answer is always better. When people try to assume information like this, they usually assume them wrong, so I have to correct their assumptions, although I know that theycan't fully understand what I'm saying to them. I've also had people trying to piss me off with certain questions that I don't want to answer, because of privacy reasons. I can't really share a full story to them. That would be extremely unnecessary and pointless, in my opinion. I don't mind correcting other people, regardless of theirr age, because their mistakes are incredibly stupid, to the point where they become from small to large ones, but I actually mind a lot, when younger children or people at my age try to correct me.


----------



## Koniak

Sound like an INFP/INFJ to me boi

1. I don't like when people touch me but I still want someone to hug me from time to time so I just get confused about myself and cry
2. I often think about manipulating someone into my imaginary cult or creating my own society even though it just stays in my head
3. I hate sensitive people but I am sensitive myself
4. I sometimes have random revelations about how great I am and how pitiful everyone else is
5. I have a lot of friends even though I'm anti-social and many people say they like or love me romantically and even if I do feel flattered I can't understand why they chose me to other people that are like 5 hundred times better than me.


----------



## Rydori

Koniak said:


> Sound like an INFP/INFJ to me boi
> 
> 1. I don't like when people touch me but I still want someone to hug me from time to time so I just get confused about myself and cry
> 2. I often think about manipulating someone into my imaginary cult or creating my own society even though it just stays in my head
> 3. I hate sensitive people but I am sensitive myself
> 4. I sometimes have random revelations about how great I am and how pitiful everyone else is
> 5. I have a lot of friends even though I'm anti-social and many people say they like or love me romantically and even if I do feel flattered I can't understand why they chose me to other people that are like 5 hundred times better than me.


1.Sensitive F
2.Fe
3.Highly sensitive person
4.Ego problem
5.Fe

IXFJ

1. I do not like submitting to others, however when I acknowledge my defeat in a subject, I would stop the fight by just giving the person the victory if they're so stubborn about it. Reasons for this is I do not want to waste time complaining to someone who uses exaggerated points and project heavily in arguments. I won't however completely submit and would still have my initial thoughts in
my head.

2.My enneagram tritype is 6w5, 3w2, 1w9 sp/so. I am also melancholy-choleric 

3. I've been told several times that I make quite interesting points and thoughts about certain things the majority can agree with. When someone mentions a topic, I like to evaluate my honest thoughts and opinion about this subject and state out it's usefulness or credibility.

4.I wouldn't lie, I am a huge last minute person when it comes to assessment and studying, however it's rather I know what to do while studying and having quite a detailed plan in my head on what I should focus and on more on the exam.

5.I'm quite the comically serious person it's laughable.


----------



## Pippo

Renekton said:


> 1. I do not like submitting to others, however when I acknowledge my defeat in a subject, I would stop the fight by just giving the person the victory if they're so stubborn about it. Reasons for this is I do not want to waste time complaining to someone who uses exaggerated points and project heavily in arguments. I won't however completely submit and would still have my initial thoughts in
> my head.
> 
> 2.My enneagram tritype is 6w5, 3w2, 1w9 sp/so. I am also melancholy-choleric
> 
> 3. I've been told several times that I make quite interesting points and thoughts about certain things the majority can agree with. When someone mentions a topic, I like to evaluate my honest thoughts and opinion about this subject and state out it's usefulness or credibility.
> 
> 4.I wouldn't lie, I am a huge last minute person when it comes to assessment and studying, however it's rather I know what to do while studying and having quite a detailed plan in my head on what I should focus and on more on the exam.
> 
> 5.I'm quite the comically serious person it's laughable.


1. IxxJ
2. Inclination towards IxxJ
3. Fe-Ti axis, Fe probably isn't inferior
4. Not sure what to attribute it to, but I have this habit; I call it "strategic procrastination", albeit I do it differently than you
5. IxxJ; could be for a number of reasons, but probably T

ISxJ, favoring ISFJ

I. My enneagram is 1w9 5w6 3w4 with the instinct variant of So/Sp

II. Probably my highest value that I apply particularly when judging the character of other people is genuineness and honesty. Though I'm certainly the kind of person to use mischievous and sarcastic humor, when it comes down to the tougher situations, I expect my friends to be truthful and have integrity.

III. In spite of the fact that I my contentiousness often leads to my newfound relationships to be lost, I make an honest and determined effort to at least maintain a somewhat friendly relationship with the person I've agitated, apologize for my actions, and resume our activities together.

IV. Most of my interests centre around education mixed with entertainment. I'm particularly fond of military history, though I've the damnedest time with memorizing dates or numbers. Political and philosophical history would be close seconds, but there's nothing quite like seeing a successful pincer movement or reading about the winter march during the Dutch War by Turenne.

V. I'm not the most fond of direct leadership, and I'd prefer to be a guiding, if firm, hand that helps determine the way the ship sails instead of being the public autocrat that other people prefer. I too often skip over details or miss small pieces of information, so being an adviser is particularly pleasing to me.


----------



## Ulysses

Manuel I Komnenos said:


> 1. IxxJ
> 2. Inclination towards IxxJ
> 3. Fe-Ti axis, Fe probably isn't inferior
> 4. Not sure what to attribute it to, but I have this habit; I call it "strategic procrastination", albeit I do it differently than you
> 5. IxxJ; could be for a number of reasons, but probably T
> 
> ISxJ, favoring ISFJ
> 
> I. My enneagram is 1w9 5w6 3w4 with the instinct variant of So/Sp
> 
> II. Probably my highest value that I apply particularly when judging the character of other people is genuineness and honesty. Though I'm certainly the kind of person to use mischievous and sarcastic humor, when it comes down to the tougher situations, I expect my friends to be truthful and have integrity.
> 
> III. In spite of the fact that I my contentiousness often leads to my newfound relationships to be lost, I make an honest and determined effort to at least maintain a somewhat friendly relationship with the person I've agitated, apologize for my actions, and resume our activities together.
> 
> IV. Most of my interests centre around education mixed with entertainment. I'm particularly fond of military history, though I've the damnedest time with memorizing dates or numbers. Political and philosophical history would be close seconds, but there's nothing quite like seeing a successful pincer movement or reading about the winter march during the Dutch War by Turenne.
> 
> V. I'm not the most fond of direct leadership, and I'd prefer to be a guiding, if firm, hand that helps determine the way the ship sails instead of being the public autocrat that other people prefer. I too often skip over details or miss small pieces of information, so being an adviser is particularly pleasing to me.


1. More likely to be an introvert (personal observations, not too keen on ennea)
2. Ne humour?
3. Doesn't hold many grudges, somewhat diplomatic, assuming Fe over Fi
4. More out there, into tactics, indicates thinker over feeler but not absolute
5. Weaker sensing trait

XNTP
INTP - Your sensing trait seems too weak for this one, however type 5s strongly identify with the INTP type. 
ENTP - There's the Ne charm within the autocrat and your dislike of memorisation could be explained by inferior Si.
--
1. I often view others as more immature than myself and to be of little importance until they can serve my needs, but I do not rub it in their faces and keep my thoughts to myself.
2. I will do many things to accomplish a goal, even if I'm distraction prone, one thing I will not do is talk to others directly.
3. I am very into linguistics and learning, I read fact books for fun and am prone to falling down the Wikipedia rabbit hole.
4. I am usually alone and prefer to keep it that way, I dislike getting close with others due to all the attachment involved, it makes me feel too dependent on others.
5. My ideal life would be me with a stable job (preferably teaching) with mostly flexibility but enough stability so that I can readily try new things.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Well, sounds pretty much INFP to me, which you actually are, according to your profile. 

1. Dislike being rushed. 
2. Often accused of being stubborn, impatient, rude, agressive and anti-authority.
3. Love taking risks.
4. In negative environments, sometimes, feel like I can't handle things, because my mind is always focusing on the negative - I become stuck in the negative mind and constantly see the potential problems and dangers in a situation. 
5. One of my biggest struggles is being an effective leader without becoming dictatorial.


----------



## Krayfish

heavydirtysoul said:


> Well, sounds pretty much INFP to me, which you actually are, according to your profile.
> 
> 1. Dislike being rushed.
> 2. Often accused of being stubborn, impatient, rude, agressive and anti-authority.
> 3. Love taking risks.
> 4. In negative environments, sometimes, feel like I can't handle things, because my mind is always focusing on the negative - I become stuck in the negative mind and constantly see the potential problems and dangers in a situation.
> 5. One of my biggest struggles is being an effective leader without becoming dictatorial.


1. Ok.
2. Good descriptor of most high T users, could suggest an 8 and/or 6 fix
3. Suggestive of high Pe
4. 6 again; This suggests the opposite of 3, so probably judging dominant (ExxJ or IxxP)
5. Me too, usually more of a problem in Te users than anything else

ExTJ probably because you don't sound like an IxFP lol, probably 68x enneagram wise 
___________________________________________________________________________

1) I have a tendency to wear clothing that is brightly colored and does not match (or so I am told).

2) I really don't enjoy watching movies and shows because I get bored super easy and find most plots to be too predictable, even one's which aren't grossly overused. I think the only movies I truly enjoy are psychological horror (ie. The Good Child) because I like analyzing characters and also I enjoy blood and guts because I'm a morbid person I guess.

3) I refused to curse around others until college despite the fact that I have the mouth of a trucker around my family. I suppose that sort of goes back to the difference between my public and private personas, likely created moreso by my social anxiety than anything else. In public, I'm told I come across overly amiable, quiet, formal, but not to be crossed without consequence. I've been compared to Willow from "Buffy the vampire slayer" and Jinora from "The legend of Korra" by friends. In private however, my family laughs at the fact that I could ever be quiet at all, as I'm excessively sarcastic, authoritarian, energetic, advocating, and spritely. I hate the gap I have created between my personas.

4) I always get mel-phleg on temperament tests, but I think melancholy-sanguine describes me a whole lot better do to my high energy levels.

5) I feel like the color yellow describes me pretty decent. It's energetic, optimistic, bright, and is often used symbolic to represent nativity, adaptability, and quick mindedness. As well as this, it is often a color that represents caution, hesitance, restlessness, hastiness, and childish-ness. 

*Can you tell I'm running out of things to write on this thread?*


----------



## Jeffrei

Krayfish said:


> 1. Ok.
> 2. Good descriptor of most high T users, could suggest an 8 and/or 6 fix
> 3. Suggestive of high Pe
> 4. 6 again; This suggests the opposite of 3, so probably judging dominant (ExxJ or IxxP)
> 5. Me too, usually more of a problem in Te users than anything else
> 
> ExTJ probably because you don't sound like an IxFP lol, probably 68x enneagram wise
> ___________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 1) I have a tendency to wear clothing that is brightly colored and does not match (or so I am told).
> 
> 2) I really don't enjoy watching movies and shows because I get bored super easy and find most plots to be too predictable, even one's which aren't grossly overused. I think the only movies I truly enjoy are psychological horror (ie. The Good Child) because I like analyzing characters and also I enjoy blood and guts because I'm a morbid person I guess.
> 
> 3) I refused to curse around others until college despite the fact that I have the mouth of a trucker around my family. I suppose that sort of goes back to the difference between my public and private personas, likely created moreso by my social anxiety than anything else. In public, I'm told I come across overly amiable, quiet, formal, but not to be crossed without consequence. I've been compared to Willow from "Buffy the vampire slayer" and Jinora from "The legend of Korra" by friends. In private however, my family laughs at the fact that I could ever be quiet at all, as I'm excessively sarcastic, authoritarian, energetic, advocating, and spritely. I hate the gap I have created between my personas.
> 
> 4) I always get mel-phleg on temperament tests, but I think melancholy-sanguine describes me a whole lot better do to my high energy levels.
> 
> 5) I feel like the color yellow describes me pretty decent. It's energetic, optimistic, bright, and is often used symbolic to represent nativity, adaptability, and quick mindedness. As well as this, it is often a color that represents caution, hesitance, restlessness, hastiness, and childish-ness.
> 
> *Can you tell I'm running out of things to write on this thread?*


1. ENFP. Jk jk. Though this does strike me as EN

2. ehh... idk?

3. -

4. -

5. ENFP. XD I'm sorry, it's just 1 and 5 remind me very much of an ENFP friend I know.

Honestly, I think it is clear that you are EN. You seem to be close to the line on P/J, but I can't tell which side you are on. Best guess, ENFSomethingoranother.


1. I'm laidback to a point where loved ones do all my worrying for me because I won't. I've legit considered acting worried just so they'd be able to relax.

2. I tend to like the idea of things much more than the things themselves. Take Assassin's Creed for example. The idea of a group of assassins at war with a secret society that wants to control mankind is amazing! The video games and assassin order however... not so much.

3. Focus is not one of my strong suits. My mind tends to bounce from idea to idea and topic to topic randomly. To counter this I like to try and set alarms, make reminders, and keep important events routine enough to become engrained into me so I don't forget. 

4. I get a little frustrated when people simplify very complicated topics and make them black and white. Which is also probably why I hate American politics, come to think of it. "You're either democrat or republican" "Liberal or conservative", but what happens when they are both wrong? What about when they are both right? What about when it's a mixture of right and wrong? From my point of view, they seem to overlook the true complexity of an issue just so they can pedal an agenda and keep arguing with each other.

5. I'm still hung up on the politics now. XD I got nothin for five.


----------



## Rong Wong

Jeffrei said:


> 1. I'm laidback to a point where loved ones do all my worrying for me because I won't. I've legit considered acting worried just so they'd be able to relax.
> 
> 2. I tend to like the idea of things much more than the things themselves. Take Assassin's Creed for example. The idea of a group of assassins at war with a secret society that wants to control mankind is amazing! The video games and assassin order however... not so much.
> 
> 3. Focus is not one of my strong suits. My mind tends to bounce from idea to idea and topic to topic randomly. To counter this I like to try and set alarms, make reminders, and keep important events routine enough to become engrained into me so I don't forget.
> 
> 4. I get a little frustrated when people simplify very complicated topics and make them black and white. Which is also probably why I hate American politics, come to think of it. "You're either democrat or republican" "Liberal or conservative", but what happens when they are both wrong? What about when they are both right? What about when it's a mixture of right and wrong? From my point of view, they seem to overlook the true complexity of an issue just so they can pedal an agenda and keep arguing with each other.
> 
> 5. I'm still hung up on the politics now. XD I got nothin for five.


1) low neuroticism, P and/or possibly T because you see worrying as irrational ? 
2) ideas > reality = intuitive
3) divergent + idea hopping = Ne
4) believes in sliding scales and shades of gray, explores the possibilities = Ne
5) out of petrol

I didn't get any F vibes so I'll assume T.

I'm a rank amateur but I'm guessing ENTP. Cheers Jeffrei.  


1) I need to vocalize my thoughts to give them form. Verbal elaboration helps me to make connections and I often reach insights while I'm speaking.

2) I'm not sentimental. I rarely think of the past and this is probably why I have trouble recalling my experiences. I have a pretty good memory for academic knowledge, it's just the everyday stuff I tend to forget.

3) I'm extremely perceptive. I notice other people's emotional states, behaviours that are out of character for them, changes in the environment etc.

4) Time is my religion. I hate wasting it. I often have trouble with people who don't respect my time. People who ask me to take them shopping at 5PM (peak hour traffic) or perform tasks in a less than efficient order resulting in more time wasted. Waste your time and you waste your life.

5) I maintain a bright and cheerful attitude even when I'm sick or injured. I'm not one to get angry, but witnessing anti-social, uncivilized or criminal behaviour can change my mood quickly.


----------



## Crowbo

@Contraire 
1. E
2. Si on the lower end
3. Fe or Se
4.Te
5.Fe

ENTX more P

I- I prefer to relax and be free to do what I want. I hate doing work I find boring, unnecessary, and mundane, but if I'm involved in something I'm interested in or set my mind to I can accomplish it easily.

II- I've always enjoyed teasing things both people and animals. Blunt quips, sarcastic comments, observations, and pranks aren't made for the purpose of bullying or antagonizing people but are some of my primary methods of being friendly + showing affection.

III- Due to my (HFA), my social interactions don't always go perfectly smooth. Sometimes this has bothered me because I enjoy good conversation + connecting + forming good relations with people. In spite of my condition however, I've been able to show a considerable amount of progress in my social skills. Everyone I know really enjoys my sense of humor, intelligence, enthusiasm, and considers me to be a very good motivational speaker. Because of this, I've been able to obtain a large circle of friends despite the quirks of my condition.

IV- I'm a very idealistic + visionary type of human. I get very hyped up about what could come next for my life and have many ambitious thoughts, ideas, and aspirations. Thinking of what the planet, tech, society, will be like thousands or millions of years from now is a big kick as well. However, sometimes I can be too caught up in my idealism + thinking about "what's next" that I forget that what I'm doing today also counts. People have told me not to wish my life away.

V- My room usually looks like Hurricane Katrina went through it.


----------



## Charus

1 - Si

2 - Fe

3 - Fe and Ti.

4 - Ne

5 - Lol same here, but I dont think this has to do with MBTI.

Rooting for ENTP.


1 - Special snowflakes those days. When you tell the damn truth with facts and people start silence or argue with you because they seem to be triggered by it.

2 - I cant stand when some "Big-boy" bully a kid who is smaller than his age, It's mostly because I remember how people abused me when I was used to be a small kid, so I feel angered if I see another kid to get bullied. You know, some pricks who love to abuse kids because they are weak and in-capable of defence, It's very pathetic if you ask me.

3 - fanboys. You can like something, but It's trully gets annoying when the fanboys become overly protective of something they like when you critisize it.

4 - When people use the "Get a life" or "lol I have kids and a family xd" argument card, doesent make sense and annoying as hell.

5 - Stupid annoying "She flourished" girls... When you dare to look at their way for like 1 second or didnt look at them at all, but they still yell at you "DO YOU WANT A FREAKING POSTER OR SOMETHING!?!?!", stop it, get some help.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

1 - Te, 2 - Fi, 3 - Te-Fi, 4 - Fi, 5 - Fi-Se. You seem to be annoyed with everything... chill. Not enough evidence, but I'd peg you as an ISFP. 

1. I rarely smile. 

2. Despite the heartless exterior, I do have emotions, I feel, deeply, but, most of time, I am prone to asking myself if it is fine to feel something at all. Would it be okay if, some days, I actually gave myself a fault of making choices based on emotions? Is it right spending time to reflect how I feel, or should I smash it down, ignore it and push myself to move on with everyday tasks? Do feelings matter in actual, real world? And, if it is such an important thing, to feel, how do I keep it in balance with such an unnecessary thing to survive in the world as cold logic?

3. I have a habit of re-playing old conversations in my head, overthinking every word and ending up hating each, because I rarely get it right - I never seem to express my thought as perfectly as I intended to. 

4. My heart aches from the unfinished business and what ifs.

5. I am nakedly honest, yet always say the inappropriate thing. Seems like it doesn’t matter what I do or what I choose, but whatever I say is what matters - and it hurts all of the people around me, even though my only intend is to be objective and sincere.


----------



## 0wl

Even though the first statement should show the opposite of Fe, you seem to think about your emotions a lot and you judge them as an external, objective value therefore I think it shows that you use Fe a lot. 3 sounds like low Ne or Te, but I am leaning towards a low Ne. The 4th one shows low Ne again. The last one shows more Te than Fe, even though Fe can be like this as well.

ESXJ leaning towards ESFJ with suppressed Fe probably due to logic based environment or a childhood trauma.

1. I lead a "normal" life and I am actually very quiet and subtle girl, but there is a huge part of me that feels empty and unfulfilled by this. I am extremely conflict avoidant and polite, but a part of me just wants to see the whole fucking world burn while screaming. I hate everything casual and boring, I hate stereotype and normality more than freaking death and I want to escape everything usual. I want drama, passion, intensity, change, adrenaline, but I am way too much in my head and "nice" to cause any real drama.

2. I really fear exposure and attention and at the same time I love it and seek it. I like to dress up for people to notice me, to be a little provocative and want people to SEE me in the crowd.

3. I am not very hard working, I am terrible with details, always make stupid mistakes because of low attention span and I am a bit of a slacker, but despite that all I am actually on a good path to becoming successful. I think that my secret power is my stubborn and uncompromising nature, once I settle on what I want, I won't give up until I get it.

4. I am the most clumsy person in the whole world, I am super unaware of my environment and people who know me just keep on making fun of me because of this. I keep on getting lost, bumping into things, accidentally hurting myself by ridicules ways, I am terrible at all the works that require working with my hands, such as drawing, making artful projects... And I am the worst at sports but the thing I hate the most are collective sports and competitions.

5. I tend to become easily bored and escape to the fantasy whenever I can.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

0wl said:


> Even though the first statement should show the opposite of Fe, you seem to think about your emotions a lot and you judge them as an external, objective value therefore I think it shows that you use Fe a lot. 3 sounds like low Ne or Te, but I am leaning towards a low Ne. The 4th one shows low Ne again. The last one shows more Te than Fe, even though Fe can be like this as well.
> 
> ESXJ leaning towards ESFJ with suppressed Fe probably due to logic based environment or a childhood trauma.


But there is nothing different about the environment and there is absoletely no childhood trauma... Also, how can a Fe dominant type actually suppress their Fe?


----------



## 0wl

heavydirtysoul said:


> But there is nothing different about the environment and there is absoletely no childhood trauma... Also, how can a Fe dominant type actually suppress their Fe?


Your 2nd statement sounded a lot like Fe and the others sounded like its denial to me, that's all. I might be wrong tough, I don't know you irl and 5 statements are not enough to accurately type anyone.


----------



## Timelordvictorious

0wl said:


> 1. I lead a "normal" life and I am actually very quiet and subtle girl, but there is a huge part of me that feels empty and unfulfilled by this. I am extremely conflict avoidant and polite, but a part of me just wants to see the whole fucking world burn while screaming. I hate everything casual and boring, I hate stereotype and normality more than freaking death and I want to escape everything usual. I want drama, passion, intensity, change, adrenaline, but I am way too much in my head and "nice" to cause any real drama.


Conflict avoidant could be Fe (wanting harmony), however, the way you talk about your feelings and being in "your head" that much and in relation to feelings makes me feel Fi (I say "feel", not "think" since I don't think there's enough information or the right information to categorize as Fi, it's more on how I feel about what you typed).
Hating things being casual, hating normality could be a stereotype of "not S", so only N in contraposition to S. 



0wl said:


> 2. I really fear exposure and attention and at the same time I love it and seek it. I like to dress up for people to notice me, to be a little provocative and want people to SEE me in the crowd.


Function-wise I' m a bit confused on this one (if it's either fe or fi). However, putting so much thought the way you dress for others to notice makes me think a feeler type. 



0wl said:


> 3. I am not very hard working, I am terrible with details, always make stupid mistakes because of low attention span and I am a bit of a slacker, but despite that all I am actually on a good path to becoming successful. I think that my secret power is my stubborn and uncompromising nature, once I settle on what I want, I won't give up until I get it.


I' m not giving up either, the end result is ... somewhere... over there... A perceiver I would say.



0wl said:


> 4. I am the most clumsy person in the whole world, I am super unaware of my environment and people who know me just keep on making fun of me because of this. I keep on getting lost, bumping into things, accidentally hurting myself by ridicules ways, I am terrible at all the works that require working with my hands, such as drawing, making artful projects... And I am the worst at sports but the thing I hate the most are collective sports and competitions..


Sensing not in the first positions.




0wl said:


> 5. I tend to become easily bored and escape to the fantasy whenever I can.


Ne or Ni in the first positions

I don't have information on a lot of things to make an accurate guess. I don't know for example how you make decisions, exactly how you act about your feelings, etc. So what I feel is INFP. But it's highly debatable.

Update: I hadn't read your type before making my statement.

As for me:

1_ I understand that reality is subjective and I want to modify it (or modify myself) to experience it differently. I think there's a lot more to see than what we regularly see. I will only accept what I want to accept. I don't believe in things being objective. We are subjective beings who experience everything as subjective. Objectivity is an illusion.

2_ I feel like most people don't explain things to me the way that I am capable of understanding them, either they ramble too much, confuse concept, don't provide examples, are not straight to the point, don't utilize terms correctly.

3_ I feel energized when being with optimistic people, people who are proactive. I feel drained when I' m with shallow people, boring people. Alone I' m mostly neutral, I can get drained or be energized by some media/music/ tv shows that share my mindset.

4_ I like the mysterious, the unknown. I want to live the unknown. I want to explained the unexplained in a way that everyone understands it and experiences it. 

5_ When I feel down I need to do things, the more I do the better I feel.


----------



## atkinspea

Lsjnzy13 said:


> If I didn't see your signature I would've guessed IxTJ.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> 1. I always act either like a 5 year old or a 90 year old. There's no in-between.
> 
> 2. My best subjects in school were music, history, and science.
> 
> 3. I'm a classical music lover. Pop music irritates me, and so does the screaming 1D fangirls.
> 
> 4. After uni I want to become an archaeologist.
> 
> 5. I love dogs more than I love humans.


INTJ?

I love solitude, reading and writing poetry and funny lines.

I love an open calendar.

I have trouble sleeping.

Animals and nature heal me.

I have no idea if I'm doing this "right."


----------



## Jeffrei

atkinspea said:


> INTJ?
> 
> I love solitude, reading and writing poetry and funny lines.
> 
> I love an open calendar.
> 
> I have trouble sleeping.
> 
> Animals and nature heal me.
> 
> I have no idea if I'm doing this "right."


1. INFP  (sorry, you just listed some of a major stereotypes)

2. P?

3. Big city/New Yorker

4. Spiritually, mentally or physically? Ether way, this seems IxF

5. Yah, you did fine. I mean, it doesn’t really hurt to add a little bit more info, but you still did good.

So Ima go with my first guess and say INFP. I would think maybe 5w4?


1. I was really looking to bump the thread so I don’t have any 5 in mind.

2. I often wonder why a round pizza comes in a square box.

3. If you are ticked at me (and I am not really ticked at you) I will do everything in my power to make you not be ticked off. Including being super friendly, warm, energetic, and acting like nothing happened because I know you are just holding on to a petty grudge that isn’t benificial anyway and you can’t resist my positive energy. Unless, of course, it’s a serious/reoccurring issue. In that case I’d sit you down and we Dr Phill it out. Ether way, if a bridge burns it will be because you gave up on me because I won’t give up on you. And I know that sounds romantic, and like I’m low key talking to someone I know and have a crush on, but really it’s just I like my friends that much.

4. I also like nice stuff, but I don’t want to buy the nice stuff unless I really need it, and even then it has to be something that lasts. I’m not going to buy a nice shirt every six months. Ima buy one that I can use for years and it still looks good.

5. I play drums, but probably not the correct way. I can’t read sheet music, I don’t really know how to tell what’s the bridge, verse, chorus, key, etc., but somehow I know what to play and when to play it. Enough to get me into a band for a few gigs anyway. I just feel when the song is building, where the music is flowing, and I respond accordingly. It feels amazing.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

1 - (?) lol, 2 - Ne, 3 - Fe, 4 - (?), 5 Ne-Ti (?)

*#1*


> And the truth is, at times, I am a manipulative, calculating bitch, and, at times, I am a helpful, considerate sweetheart, and, if there is something that is certain about me - I rarely reach the point of balance. I do have limitless aspirations and willing to get ahead at any cost, but who am I, at the end of the day, when it all fades away and I stay on my own? Just a decent, ordinary, yet special, remarkable girl that loves the smell of campfires in the summer, taste of homemade cookies, loud laughter, sparkling eyes, guava juice, gold necklaces, pushing friends into the pool, mainstream and catchy, yet heartfelt music, feminine clothes, warm hugs... so many average, "girl-next-door" things.


*#2*


> I want to feel safe :moody: Whenever I fail at something, even the littlest things, it makes me feel insecure, unsafe, hopeless, terrified - like there is no way out and I am letting down myself and everyone who cares about me. I want to feel strong, I want to feel powerful, I want to be able to carry my family and people that I love, I do whatever it takes to survive. And, no matter how much I deny it, letting down other people breaks my heart as much as it breaks theirs.I do believe that every day that passes brings me closer to where I am supposed to be, I am _meant to work hard for success, I am meant to be the one with compassion for the lost souls and the voice for those who have been silenced - that is my power, I have to own it. At the end of the day, there is a bravery in being soft as well._


*#3*


> Frankly, as a teenager, I was really-really quiet. Before I came to terms with what I want from life, all I cared about was being loved and appreciated. I was a fair, yet insanely naive and kind-hearted kid who could never intend harm nor towards a friend, nor towards a stranger. Up until graduation, I had an idealistic image of what a good person should be like - a good listener, compassionate, understanding, honest, brave, supportive, fair-minded. Guess, over the years, considering all of the influences, I got pretty fucked up with values.


*#4*


> I care about social prejudices and the community, a lot more then I show and admit to, and one of the biggest lessons I’ve learned - you are who you surround yourself with... such a cliche, but true. People, by nature, are insanely social creatures and each, with no exception, craves for love and acceptance.


*#5*


> There is something I have noticed about myself only recently; whenever I fail, I do not think about the way it will affect me, I think about how it will affect people that I care about, being terrified to disappoint them so much that it gets to the point of panic attacks. This is why the fear has so much power over me - because it is always related not to me directly, but to the people that are close to me: I am not afraid of how the negative will affect me, I am afraid of how it will affect people I love. I am fearless, unless it is related to something that will make other people upset. I have tried to avoid this concept, but, at the end of the day, it is what it is. I literally push myself _so hard not to let other people down that I lose my senses - I don’t sleep, I don’t eat, I am scared to give myself a break until I am sure that things are going to be fine._


----------



## Eysan

1-Almost no one really knows just how much I care for things or even care for them. Maybe some get glimpses, maybe some just 'know' but it never really *hits* them just how much I truly care, ..I don't think. On the rare occasion it does really hit them, the reactions are either a greater & deeper appreciation for me as a person/friend/lover etc. or a fear/disorientation that makes them run in a different direction...but shock and a crumbling of their previous visions of me they had built in their minds is always what occurs.

2-I'm not religious or spiritual. I left religion for atheism at the age of 13. It didn't make sense. I felt it caused pain and injustice in the world. I had my militant atheist phase and argued with everyone. That wore off and religion became less and less relevant to my life and conversation and my views on it long softened. I'm broader minded. I see the good in it, and these days I wouldn't even dream of arguing with a religious person about their faith. I even watch Joel Osteen (the televangelist) sermons from time to time when I need a boost, funny to say. He talks like a lot of new age-y writings I've been reading, mixed with Jesusyness...its fun.

3-I'm not a rule follower, not a control freak but I don't break rules just to make people's lives hard or make an impression or prove no one can be the boss of me/control me. That is inherently obvious to me. I don't need to prove this to anyone. Most of the time I don't need to antagonize "the system" to follow my own rules...sometimes it's easier when the system is not against you, but if I ever do, ...antagonize them I will.

4-I have an immediate kinship and like for people who speak their minds, even if I disagree completely with their minds. I've always wished people would just say what they mean, be who they are, and act like themselves no pretenses or masks. It's rare so when I see it in other people, I like it, no matter who the person is otherwise.

5-I don't believe in good and evil. I just believe some actions hurt others and some actions do not and those of us that are of relatively sound and healthy mind naturally do not want to do these things that hurt others, yet we will, due to ignorance or selfishness, greed, growing up with no role models, teachers or knowledge of 'good'. Those that do so with intent are hurt, ill or in pain. Regardless, I do not see good and evil...just humans and what they are,,,,,and what they do.......and what you could say it means.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Eysan said:


> 1-Almost no one really knows just how much I care for things or even care for them. Maybe some get glimpses, maybe some just 'know' but it never really *hits* them just how much I truly care, ..I don't think. On the rare occasion it does really hit them, the reactions are either a greater & deeper appreciation for me as a person/friend/lover etc. or a fear/disorientation that makes them run in a different direction...but shock and a crumbling of their previous visions of me they had built in their minds is always what occurs.


INF. You emphasise a sense of yourself as a person of multiple layers, where there's the real you that you keep distant, and there's the side of you most others see. I doubt an INT would think of themselves as being that complicated.

An IF is more likely than an IT describe themselves as a person who cares very much about things, all the while keeping the full extent of it inside. Well, sure an IT might find expression of that difficult, but I doubt an IT would define themselves primarily by how much they care.



> 2-I'm not religious or spiritual. I left religion for atheism at the age of 13. It didn't make sense. I felt it caused pain and injustice in the world. I had my militant atheist phase and argued with everyone. That wore off and religion became less and less relevant to my life and conversation and my views on it long softened. I'm broader minded. I see the good in it, and these days I wouldn't even dream of arguing with a religious person about their faith. I even watch Joel Osteen (the televangelist) sermons from time to time when I need a boost, funny to say. He talks like a lot of new age-y writings I've been reading, mixed with Jesusyness...its fun.


Atheism in itself is worth a T point, and a TJ is more likely to argue about it with the purpose of convincing others. An NT atheist can have a bone to pick with religion because of its injustices it causes. However, you described your main reasons you became an atheist because of the pain and injustice it causes, not so much due to anything fallacious about its beliefs. You also say you softened up about atheism to the point where you're reluctant to argue about religion at all - not even when you could debate to your heart's content. You even say you see the good in religion. This all points in an F direction.

And you read new age literature? Geez, that's a red flag with NF written over it. And between NFJ and NFP, NFP is the likelier candidate to get caught up in new age beliefs.



> 3-I'm not a rule follower, not a control freak but I don't break rules just to make people's lives hard or make an impression or prove no one can be the boss of me/control me. That is inherently obvious to me. I don't need to prove this to anyone. Most of the time I don't need to antagonize "the system" to follow my own rules...sometimes it's easier when the system is not against you, but if I ever do, ...antagonize them I will.


Difficult to say. That's more of a sign of maturity than anything pertaining to type. I suppose that might be worth a J point.



> 4-I have an immediate kinship and like for people who speak their minds, even if I disagree completely with their minds. I've always wished people would just say what they mean, be who they are, and act like themselves no pretenses or masks. It's rare so when I see it in other people, I like it, no matter who the person is otherwise.


I can see how you could type yourself as a T based on this. A T is more likely to prefer frankness over tact. That's not reason enough for me to type you as a T, though.

This sentiment points towards INFP > INFJ. Functionistas attribute sincerity to Fi, and as much as I'd disagree with them about functions, there might be something to that in this case. An INFP is inclined to want to accept people with their differences, and not so much influence others to bring everyone together to the same place.



> 5-I don't believe in good and evil. I just believe some actions hurt others and some actions do not and those of us that are of relatively sound and healthy mind naturally do not want to do these things that hurt others, yet we will, due to ignorance or selfishness, greed, growing up with no role models, teachers or knowledge of 'good'. Those that do so with intent are hurt, ill or in pain. Regardless, I do not see good and evil...just humans and what they are,,,,,and what they do.......and what you could say it means.


A T would probably be more consistent in values. What you just said comes across as saying "I don't believe morality can be quantified, except it can be quantified", and I'm just scratching my head going "huh?"

The majority of people have a conscience - be they an F or a T. What's telling is how much you emphasise greed and selfishness as something that hurts others. You're not just talking about disregarding the Golden Rule, where you do what you will even if you screw others over in the process. I get the sense you're pointing to selfishness as inherently bad altogether. That in itself is a strong F indicator.

In addition to that, you also get F points for emphasising how much it bothers you when people hurt others. I mean, I dislike injustice as much as the next guy, but it wouldn't necessarily be in my top five things I'd write about myself. You show an active concern for others.

I think you're an INFP, Eysan.

1. What I desire the most in life is to be competent. Knowledge is power, and through knowledge, I can not only better appreciate the world, but also equip myself with the tools to survive in it. Incompetence leaves me feeling inadequate, and I beat myself up over it.
2. At the same time, I'm specific about what it is I want to be competent at doing. Part of why I'm disillusioned with my studies is because I started out expecting to learn valuable skills, only to learn a bunch of fluff that doesn't empower me in any substantial way.
3. That includes the MBTI, as of late. My interest in MBTI is primarily as a means of categorising traits, seeing ways in which people are similar or different, and systemising those things.
4. But when I ask myself what I've learnt during my research into MBTI, I find that it's practical applications are limited. Some would point to MBTI as a tool for personal growth, but I consider the self illusory. How can a self be pursued and realised if it's just the mind finding patterns in its perceptions and experiences? What further knowledge have I obtained about my shortcomings I don't already have?
5. I'm also tired of the functions circlejerk on typology forums. Any validity the MBTI can claim for itself comes down to the dichotomies, which at least have data behind them from testing and statistical correlations with personality traits.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Rude, very rude @*Eysan*

Skip me... once again.


----------



## danthemanklein

Soul Kitchen said:


> 1. What I desire the most in life is to be competent. Knowledge is power, and through knowledge, I can not only better appreciate the world, but also equip myself with the tools to survive in it. Incompetence leaves me feeling inadequate, and I beat myself up over it.
> 2. At the same time, I'm specific about what it is I want to be competent at doing. Part of why I'm disillusioned with my studies is because I started out expecting to learn valuable skills, only to learn a bunch of fluff that doesn't empower me in any substantial way.
> 3. That includes the MBTI, as of late. My interest in MBTI is primarily as a means of categorising traits, seeing ways in which people are similar or different, and systemising those things.
> 4. But when I ask myself what I've learnt during my research into MBTI, I find that it's practical applications are limited. Some would point to MBTI as a tool for personal growth, but I consider the self illusory. How can a self be pursued and realised if it's just the mind finding patterns in its perceptions and experiences? What further knowledge have I obtained about my shortcomings I don't already have?
> 5. I'm also tired of the functions circlejerk on typology forums. Any validity the MBTI can claim for itself comes down to the dichotomies, which at least have data behind them from testing and statistical correlations with personality traits.


1. Super Ti.
2. Ne(?), with a very disciplined T.
3. Once again, super Ti.
4. T.
5. NT.

INTP, for sure.



1. The only people I can say that I care what they think of me are family and friends. Strangers, on the other hand, I don't give any second thought to. However, I do get pretty anxious when meeting new people, leading me to be reserved and quiet. I will say that I have become more outgoing and comfortable with people now than I ever was years ago.
2. I really do not like to be told what to do, and when to do it, especially if I have to do it "now."
3. I can never bring myself to talk to a group of people, and if I do, it takes so much effort and thought. If I'm with a group of people, I'm very most likely going to talk to one person at a time, or the person next to me. I'm someone who would much rather listen than talk, unless I really have something to talk about.
4. While it's not hard for me to express how I'm feeling, depending if I'm comfortable with the person or if I so choose to, I'm pretty attached to my own feelings, even if they're negative. For example, I can tell when I'm anxious about something and try to find out why.
5. I have a variety of interest, such as Cup Stacking, drawing, making YouTube videos, making music mashups, creative writing, conspiracy theories, outer space, etc. I also really like to daydream about random shit.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

1 - Fi (?), 2 - Fi, 3 - Introverted trait in general, 4 - Fi, 5 - Ne. IXFP.

I'll second post my latest post:

*#1
*_And the truth is, at times, I am a manipulative, calculating bitch, and, at times, I am a helpful, considerate sweetheart, and, if there is something that is certain about me - I rarely reach the point of balance. I do have limitless aspirations and willing to get ahead at any cost, but who am I, at the end of the day, when it all fades away and I stay on my own? Just a decent, ordinary, yet special, remarkable girl that loves the smell of campfires in the summer, taste of homemade cookies, loud laughter, sparkling eyes, guava juice, gold necklaces, pushing friends into the pool, mainstream and catchy, yet heartfelt music, feminine clothes, warm hugs... so many average, "girl-next-door" things.
_
*
#2
*_I want to feel safe :moody: Whenever I fail at something, even the littlest things, it makes me feel insecure, unsafe, hopeless, terrified - like there is no way out and I am letting down myself and everyone who cares about me. I want to feel strong, I want to feel powerful, I want to be able to carry my family and people that I love, I do whatever it takes to survive. And, no matter how much I deny it, letting down other people breaks my heart as much as it breaks theirs.I do believe that every day that passes brings me closer to where I am supposed to be, I am meant to work hard for success, I am meant to be the one with compassion for the lost souls and the voice for those who have been silenced - that is my power, I have to own it. At the end of the day, there is a bravery in being soft as well._*

#3

*_Frankly, as a teenager, I was really-really quiet. Before I came to terms with what I want from life, all I cared about was being loved and appreciated. I was a fair, yet insanely naive and kind-hearted kid who could never intend harm nor towards a friend, nor towards a stranger. Up until graduation, I had an idealistic image of what a good person should be like - a good listener, compassionate, understanding, honest, brave, supportive, fair-minded. Guess, over the years, considering all of the influences, I got pretty fucked up with values._*


#4

*_I care about social prejudices and the community, a lot more then I show and admit to, and one of the biggest lessons I’ve learned - you are who you surround yourself with... such a cliche, but true. People, by nature, are insanely social creatures and each, with no exception, craves for love and acceptance._*


#5

*_There is something I have noticed about myself only recently; whenever I fail, I do not think about the way it will affect me, I think about how it will affect people that I care about, being terrified to disappoint them so much that it gets to the point of panic attacks. This is why the fear has so much power over me - because it is always related not to me directly, but to the people that are close to me: I am not afraid of how the negative will affect me, I am afraid of how it will affect people I love. I am fearless, unless it is related to something that will make other people upset. I have tried to avoid this concept, but, at the end of the day, it is what it is. I literally push myself so hard not to let other people down that I lose my senses - I don’t sleep, I don’t eat, I am scared to give myself a break until I am sure that things are going to be fine._*


*


----------



## Rydori

heavydirtysoul said:


> 1 - Fi (?), 2 - Fi, 3 - Introverted trait in general, 4 - Fi, 5 - Ne. IXFP.
> 
> I'll second post my latest post:
> 
> *#1
> *_And the truth is, at times, I am a manipulative, calculating bitch, and, at times, I am a helpful, considerate sweetheart, and, if there is something that is certain about me - I rarely reach the point of balance. I do have limitless aspirations and willing to get ahead at any cost, but who am I, at the end of the day, when it all fades away and I stay on my own? Just a decent, ordinary, yet special, remarkable girl that loves the smell of campfires in the summer, taste of homemade cookies, loud laughter, sparkling eyes, guava juice, gold necklaces, pushing friends into the pool, mainstream and catchy, yet heartfelt music, feminine clothes, warm hugs... so many average, "girl-next-door" things.
> _
> *
> #2
> *_I want to feel safe :moody: Whenever I fail at something, even the littlest things, it makes me feel insecure, unsafe, hopeless, terrified - like there is no way out and I am letting down myself and everyone who cares about me. I want to feel strong, I want to feel powerful, I want to be able to carry my family and people that I love, I do whatever it takes to survive. And, no matter how much I deny it, letting down other people breaks my heart as much as it breaks theirs.I do believe that every day that passes brings me closer to where I am supposed to be, I am meant to work hard for success, I am meant to be the one with compassion for the lost souls and the voice for those who have been silenced - that is my power, I have to own it. At the end of the day, there is a bravery in being soft as well._*
> 
> #3
> 
> *_Frankly, as a teenager, I was really-really quiet. Before I came to terms with what I want from life, all I cared about was being loved and appreciated. I was a fair, yet insanely naive and kind-hearted kid who could never intend harm nor towards a friend, nor towards a stranger. Up until graduation, I had an idealistic image of what a good person should be like - a good listener, compassionate, understanding, honest, brave, supportive, fair-minded. Guess, over the years, considering all of the influences, I got pretty fucked up with values._*
> 
> 
> #4
> 
> *_I care about social prejudices and the community, a lot more then I show and admit to, and one of the biggest lessons I’ve learned - you are who you surround yourself with... such a cliche, but true. People, by nature, are insanely social creatures and each, with no exception, craves for love and acceptance._*
> 
> 
> #5
> 
> *_There is something I have noticed about myself only recently; whenever I fail, I do not think about the way it will affect me, I think about how it will affect people that I care about, being terrified to disappoint them so much that it gets to the point of panic attacks. This is why the fear has so much power over me - because it is always related not to me directly, but to the people that are close to me: I am not afraid of how the negative will affect me, I am afraid of how it will affect people I love. I am fearless, unless it is related to something that will make other people upset. I have tried to avoid this concept, but, at the end of the day, it is what it is. I literally push myself so hard not to let other people down that I lose my senses - I don’t sleep, I don’t eat, I am scared to give myself a break until I am sure that things are going to be fine._*
> 
> 
> *


1.a type 3 for sure, Je
2.Te dom, 1w2
3.Fe
4.Je in general, 
5.Fe

ENFJ based on this, although ENTJ is close. I also want to state, you don't strike me a 8 at all, but rather a 3. I would consider your tritype to be 136 as contrast to 368. You seem to take perfection very seriously which is 1+3 combined as contrast to 3+8 which is just wanting for brute power.

1. I specifically like fictional villains that aren't just vile and one dimensional, but have a lot of depth and have certain ideals and ambitions that actual people can relate to,however their method of implementing this idea is crooked and extreme to where it grants them the 'villain' title.

2.I am very competitive, when someone mentions about winning or acheiving something, I don't think in the back of mind about how they did or be emotionally happy, but rather actually annoyed since I could of have the ability to done that and beat them at their own game. I would want to beat them at all cost to display my successes and triumph over them.

3. My deadliest sins from strongest to weakest would be
Envy > Pride >Wrath > Sloth > Lust > Greed > Gluttony.
As for virtues
Charity > Temperamence > Kindness > Diligence >Patience > Humility

4.I would personally prefer in the group role the be the second in charge as opposed to the leader, the reason is that I don't have all the responsibility and works all on me, yet I still am able to manage and control the group so that everything goes well to plan. If the leader is shown to be incompotent, I will take over his/her place and be in charge since the project should not be sabotaged by a buffoon who doesn't know how to manage something properly.

5. I find intamacy very hard, iin where communication through deep and passionate talk is something I'm heavily uncomfortable with even if they're very very close. It'll take me time to get use to it.

4.


----------



## danthemanklein

Renekton said:


> 1.a type 3 for sure, Je
> 2.Te dom, 1w2
> 3.Fe
> 4.Je in general,
> 5.Fe
> 
> ENFJ based on this, although ENTJ is close. I also want to state, you don't strike me a 8 at all, but rather a 3. I would consider your tritype to be 136 as contrast to 368. You seem to take perfection very seriously which is 1+3 combined as contrast to 3+8 which is just wanting for brute power.
> 
> 1. I specifically like fictional villains that aren't just vile and one dimensional, but have a lot of depth and have certain ideals and ambitions that actual people can relate to,however their method of implementing this idea is crooked and extreme to where it grants them the 'villain' title.
> 
> 2.I am very competitive, when someone mentions about winning or acheiving something, I don't think in the back of mind about how they did or be emotionally happy, but rather actually annoyed since I could of have the ability to done that and beat them at their own game. I would want to beat them at all cost to display my successes and triumph over them.
> 
> 3. My deadliest sins from strongest to weakest would be
> Envy > Pride >Wrath > Sloth > Lust > Greed > Gluttony.
> As for virtues
> Charity > Temperamence > Kindness > Diligence >Patience > Humility
> 
> 4.I would personally prefer in the group role the be the second in charge as opposed to the leader, the reason is that I don't have all the responsibility and works all on me, yet I still am able to manage and control the group so that everything goes well to plan. If the leader is shown to be incompotent, I will take over his/her place and be in charge since the project should not be sabotaged by a buffoon who doesn't know how to manage something properly.
> 
> 5. I find intamacy very hard, iin where communication through deep and passionate talk is something I'm heavily uncomfortable with even if they're very very close. It'll take me time to get use to it.
> 
> 4.


1. Strong preference for T.
2. Te-Fi axis.
3. I figured this could relate to the Enneagram in some ways; For the seven deadly sins it would be 4, 2, 1, 9, 8, 5, and 7. For virtues, I'm not too sure, but I can see you as 136.
4. Aux Te, strong with Si.
5. Very low F, probably.

ISTJ is probably the very most likely according to your posts.



1. My interests are Sport Stacking, music (classic/indie rock, metal, punk, hip hop, and mashups are my favorite genres), video games, drawing painting, and creating music mashups. I have a YouTube channel dedicated to Sport Stacking. It’s where you stack twelve cups in predetermined sequences as fast as you can without messing up. I’m on Team USA and I’ve been doing it for over a decade. I’ve met some amazing people throughout the journey.
2. I prefer to form my own opinions and stances. I don’t like to argue or debate, but if I choose to, I usually try to be unbiased and not criticize, even though sometimes people’s opinions can annoy me. Although, I don’t really care too much if someone has a different opinion than me, they have a right to disagree. If I don’t have a full opinion or stance on something, I won’t judge it, but I might have some sort of impression, if that makes sense.
3. As a kid, I really enjoyed art. I would draw all the time, and loved using my imagination. No matter what it is that I would draw, whether it'd be cartoons, landscapes, or turning concrete stuff into abstract, I would always put feeling into it.
4. I have High Functioning Autism (a secret I tend to keep from most people), and things can get very overwhelming sometimes. When there’s a problem I’m facing internally, I tend to dwell, obsess, and perseverate on it. Sometimes, I’ll dwell about certain things that have happened in the past. I feel like I’m trapped and can’t get out. The only way to calm me down is to sit down, relax, and listen to some music. It takes a while for me to calm down, but it’ll pass. It’s almost like a passing thunderstorm, if that makes sense.
5. I’m a very curious, yet cautious person. I’ll sometimes get a bit impulsive, but I don’t really like to take risks. Adventures are nice, but doing thrill seeking stuff would intimidate me, and would much rather plan and prepare for it instead of just doing it.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

1 - Se, 2 - 9-ish, 3 - Se, 4 - (?), 5 - Ne (?). ISFP? :grey: Dunno, really. 

1. I believe that if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself.
2. I never abandon people that I love. Once I start to care about a person, I stand by them through anything. Loyalty is very important. 
3. On a negative side, I am materialistic, judgmental, demanding, holding grudges, manipulative, impatient and jealous. 
4. I believe in destiny. 
5. I am an overthinker.


----------



## Eysan

heavydirtysoul said:


> 1 - Se, 2 - 9-ish, 3 - Se, 4 - (?), 5 - Ne (?). ISFP? :grey: Dunno, really.
> 
> 1. I believe that if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself.
> 2. I never abandon people that I love. Once I start to care about a person, I stand by them through anything. Loyalty is very important.
> 3. On a negative side, I am materialistic, judgmental, demanding, holding grudges, manipulative, impatient and jealous.
> 4. I believe in destiny.
> 5. I am an overthinker.


My bad, I don't know how this thread works. Tell me if I'm doing it wrong.

1- hmmm Te-Fi? or NT---which I doubt considering your choice of pro pic, username and how you called me out for ''skipping".
2- hmmm F dominant? Not loyalty itself, but how you worded it points there.
3- materialism points to -Se ...grudge holding points to Fi...impatient ...common amongst Se doms I've known..manipulative could be either thinker or feeler but in the context of the rest of the info i'm gonna say you're a feeler. Jealous--feelery
Demanding, judgmental ...this throws me off a bit.....makes me think you could lead with a judging function.
4- ambiguous, could be anything.....now i'm thinking did you write short responses because you wanted to make this hard? or are your thoughts just that direct. 
5- Most people are.

I'm going to go with ESFP or ISFP.
I also haven't read the post you did that I missed. I will go back and do that. I see the answers were longer. I'll add what I got from here to there.

2 reply posts, how ya like that?


----------



## Eysan

heavydirtysoul said:


> 1 - Fi (?), 2 - Fi, 3 - Introverted trait in general, 4 - Fi, 5 - Ne. IXFP.
> 
> I'll second post my latest post:
> 
> *#1
> *_And the truth is, at times, I am a manipulative, calculating bitch, and, at times, I am a helpful, considerate sweetheart, and, if there is something that is certain about me - I rarely reach the point of balance. I do have limitless aspirations and willing to get ahead at any cost, but who am I, at the end of the day, when it all fades away and I stay on my own? Just a decent, ordinary, yet special, remarkable girl that loves the smell of campfires in the summer, taste of homemade cookies, loud laughter, sparkling eyes, guava juice, gold necklaces, pushing friends into the pool, mainstream and catchy, yet heartfelt music, feminine clothes, warm hugs... so many average, "girl-next-door" things.
> _
> *
> #2
> *_I want to feel safe :moody: Whenever I fail at something, even the littlest things, it makes me feel insecure, unsafe, hopeless, terrified - like there is no way out and I am letting down myself and everyone who cares about me. I want to feel strong, I want to feel powerful, I want to be able to carry my family and people that I love, I do whatever it takes to survive. And, no matter how much I deny it, letting down other people breaks my heart as much as it breaks theirs.I do believe that every day that passes brings me closer to where I am supposed to be, I am meant to work hard for success, I am meant to be the one with compassion for the lost souls and the voice for those who have been silenced - that is my power, I have to own it. At the end of the day, there is a bravery in being soft as well._*
> 
> #3
> 
> *_Frankly, as a teenager, I was really-really quiet. Before I came to terms with what I want from life, all I cared about was being loved and appreciated. I was a fair, yet insanely naive and kind-hearted kid who could never intend harm nor towards a friend, nor towards a stranger. Up until graduation, I had an idealistic image of what a good person should be like - a good listener, compassionate, understanding, honest, brave, supportive, fair-minded. Guess, over the years, considering all of the influences, I got pretty fucked up with values._*
> 
> 
> #4
> 
> *_I care about social prejudices and the community, a lot more then I show and admit to, and one of the biggest lessons I’ve learned - you are who you surround yourself with... such a cliche, but true. People, by nature, are insanely social creatures and each, with no exception, craves for love and acceptance._*
> 
> 
> #5
> 
> *_There is something I have noticed about myself only recently; whenever I fail, I do not think about the way it will affect me, I think about how it will affect people that I care about, being terrified to disappoint them so much that it gets to the point of panic attacks. This is why the fear has so much power over me - because it is always related not to me directly, but to the people that are close to me: I am not afraid of how the negative will affect me, I am afraid of how it will affect people I love. I am fearless, unless it is related to something that will make other people upset. I have tried to avoid this concept, but, at the end of the day, it is what it is. I literally push myself so hard not to let other people down that I lose my senses - I don’t sleep, I don’t eat, I am scared to give myself a break until I am sure that things are going to be fine._*
> 
> 
> *


Alright so this is different. I read the whole thing at once and something about this just clicks/screams ENFJ. Could be wrong but blame my Ni I just had an aha moment connecting to everything in the last post.

So, forget the last post, it was Ti pointless guessing that I knew was inadequate and had too many possibilities to guess about.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Haha thank you @Eysan :love_heart:

*Skip me*


----------



## JuneBud

*1.* One of the most important things in my life is to be loved and to love. I love being there for my friends when they feel down, I want to love a future wife unconditionally, I want to be a mentor to those who are younger. A lot of my self worth is determined on what others feel or think about me. 

*2.* I can be quite an energetic and cheerful person. I like spreading positive feelings to other people, and I like to talk to strangers and make them feel good.

*3.* I can be easy to manipulate, I forgive when I shouldn't, and I also am prone to feeling left out quickly. I sometimes feel alone in a crowded room of strangers, and I really hate that feeling.

*4.* The world seems exhausting and I sometimes feel like I carry everyone's burden. I envy one of my friend's ability to look at the world as a playground.

*5.* Being healthy and attractive are important to me. I enjoy having the freedom to do what I want without my routine being disrupted.


----------



## danthemanklein

1. I’m quite shy, reserved, private, and quiet for the most part. I never really fitted in to any particular group at school. I was the weird kid who would get picked on and bullied every day during middle school. I started to have terrible social anxiety because of it. High school was a little better, I was able to make acquaintances and a couple friends just fine, but still had some issues.
2. I only have a few friends, and I’m comfortable with that. I don’t go out that often and usually get most of my energy when I’m alone. However, I do value the time I spend with my family and friends. I just don’t like staying in crowded places for too long. I also like to go out for walks every once in a blue moon. In fact, I don't talk or text people very often. I spend most of my time on the Internet. Although, I kind of used to hang out with friends a bit more than I do now.
3. I (almost) didn't talk at all until the age of 3, but the first thing I have ever learned was the alphabet and numbers. Whenever there was something that I wanted or liked, I would point to it. It was hard for me to get the words out and express them.
4. My parents say that I have a dreamer personality. They also said I was very bright eyed as a newborn.
5. I tend to remember certain details, such as people's names, faces, date of births, etc. I used to have a better memory for those details as a kid then I do now.


----------



## danthemanklein

JuneBud said:


> *1.* One of the most important things in my life is to be loved and to love. I love being there for my friends when they feel down, I want to love a future wife unconditionally, I want to be a mentor to those who are younger. A lot of my self worth is determined on what others feel or think about me.
> 
> *2.* I can be quite an energetic and cheerful person. I like spreading positive feelings to other people, and I like to talk to strangers and make them feel good.
> 
> *3.* I can be easy to manipulate, I forgive when I shouldn't, and I also am prone to feeling left out quickly. I sometimes feel alone in a crowded room of strangers, and I really hate that feeling.
> 
> *4.* The world seems exhausting and I sometimes feel like I carry everyone's burden. I envy one of my friend's ability to look at the world as a playground.
> 
> *5.* Being healthy and attractive are important to me. I enjoy having the freedom to do what I want without my routine being disrupted.


1. Fe
2. Fe
3. Introversion preference with Fe as aux.
4. Not valuing Se, but being jealous of not preferring it; Si preference.
5. Si

I can definitely see ISFJ.

(My five things are above this post, btw.)


----------



## SirCanSir

heavydirtysoul said:


> 1 - Se, 2 - 9-ish, 3 - Se, 4 - (?), 5 - Ne (?). ISFP? :grey: Dunno, really.
> 
> 1. I believe that if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself.
> 2. I never abandon people that I love. Once I start to care about a person, I stand by them through anything. Loyalty is very important.
> 3. On a negative side, I am materialistic, judgmental, demanding, holding grudges, manipulative, impatient and jealous.
> 4. I believe in destiny.
> 5. I am an overthinker.


Havent you done this already before? or you aint sure about being ENTJ? i ve seen some of you content, is it too much doubting and introspection? You seem somewhere between ENTP and ENTJ, id say ESTP fits too.

1. Ni/Te or Ti
2. Fe/Fi, not clear
3. no idea probably not Ne/Se dom there
4. Fi
5. That applies to every N at least.

Too hard one impossible to type, seeing your past as ENTJ, i would say it somewhat fits more. It could be INTJ too one second thought.


----------



## danthemanklein

(Re-posting because I didn't get a response.)

1. I’m quite shy, reserved, private, and quiet for the most part. I never really fitted in to any particular group at school. I was the weird kid who would get picked on and bullied every day during middle school. I started to have terrible social anxiety because of it. High school was a little better, I was able to make acquaintances and a couple friends just fine, but still had some issues.
2. I only have a few friends, and I’m comfortable with that. I don’t go out that often and usually get most of my energy when I’m alone. However, I do value the time I spend with my family and friends. I just don’t like staying in crowded places for too long. I also like to go out for walks every once in a blue moon. In fact, I don't talk or text people very often. I spend most of my time on the Internet. Although, I kind of used to hang out with friends a bit more than I do now.
3. I (almost) didn't talk at all until the age of 3, but the first thing I have ever learned was the alphabet and numbers. Whenever there was something that I wanted or liked, I would point to it. It was hard for me to get the words out and express them.
4. My parents say that I have a dreamer personality. They also said I was very bright eyed as a newborn.
5. I tend to remember certain details, such as people's names, faces, date of births, etc. I used to have a better memory for those details as a kid then I do now.


----------



## Eysan

Soul Kitchen said:


> INF. You emphasise a sense of yourself as a person of multiple layers, where there's the real you that you keep distant, and there's the side of you most others see. I doubt an INT would think of themselves as being that complicated.
> 
> An IF is more likely than an IT describe themselves as a person who cares very much about things, all the while keeping the full extent of it inside. Well, sure an IT might find expression of that difficult, but I doubt an IT would define themselves primarily by how much they care.
> 
> 
> 
> Atheism in itself is worth a T point, and a TJ is more likely to argue about it with the purpose of convincing others. An NT atheist can have a bone to pick with religion because of its injustices it causes. However, you described your main reasons you became an atheist because of the pain and injustice it causes, not so much due to anything fallacious about its beliefs. You also say you softened up about atheism to the point where you're reluctant to argue about religion at all - not even when you could debate to your heart's content. You even say you see the good in religion. This all points in an F direction.
> 
> And you read new age literature? Geez, that's a red flag with NF written over it. And between NFJ and NFP, NFP is the likelier candidate to get caught up in new age beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to say. That's more of a sign of maturity than anything pertaining to type. I suppose that might be worth a J point.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how you could type yourself as a T based on this. A T is more likely to prefer frankness over tact. That's not reason enough for me to type you as a T, though.
> 
> This sentiment points towards INFP > INFJ. Functionistas attribute sincerity to Fi, and as much as I'd disagree with them about functions, there might be something to that in this case. An INFP is inclined to want to accept people with their differences, and not so much influence others to bring everyone together to the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> A T would probably be more consistent in values. What you just said comes across as saying "I don't believe morality can be quantified, except it can be quantified", and I'm just scratching my head going "huh?"
> 
> The majority of people have a conscience - be they an F or a T. What's telling is how much you emphasise greed and selfishness as something that hurts others. You're not just talking about disregarding the Golden Rule, where you do what you will even if you screw others over in the process. I get the sense you're pointing to selfishness as inherently bad altogether. That in itself is a strong F indicator.
> 
> In addition to that, you also get F points for emphasising how much it bothers you when people hurt others. I mean, I dislike injustice as much as the next guy, but it wouldn't necessarily be in my top five things I'd write about myself. You show an active concern for others.
> 
> I think you're an INFP, Eysan.
> 
> 1. What I desire the most in life is to be competent. Knowledge is power, and through knowledge, I can not only better appreciate the world, but also equip myself with the tools to survive in it. Incompetence leaves me feeling inadequate, and I beat myself up over it.
> 2. At the same time, I'm specific about what it is I want to be competent at doing. Part of why I'm disillusioned with my studies is because I started out expecting to learn valuable skills, only to learn a bunch of fluff that doesn't empower me in any substantial way.
> 3. That includes the MBTI, as of late. My interest in MBTI is primarily as a means of categorising traits, seeing ways in which people are similar or different, and systemising those things.
> 4. But when I ask myself what I've learnt during my research into MBTI, I find that it's practical applications are limited. Some would point to MBTI as a tool for personal growth, but I consider the self illusory. How can a self be pursued and realised if it's just the mind finding patterns in its perceptions and experiences? What further knowledge have I obtained about my shortcomings I don't already have?
> 5. I'm also tired of the functions circlejerk on typology forums. Any validity the MBTI can claim for itself comes down to the dichotomies, which at least have data behind them from testing and statistical correlations with personality traits.


Hey, don't know if it would help to know where you failed but her you go:

1- Thinkers don't think of themselves as being complicated? Idk how many thinkers you've met but I haven't met a single one that thought that they were simple, especially in terms of their emotional stuff.

2- 2stly, Who said I define myself primarily by how much I care? This thread says name 5 things about yourself, not 5 primary ways of defining yourself. I wanted to make it interesting. No fun saying the obvious INTJ tropes, the response would be predictable,expected and boring. Albeit in fact I do primarily define myself by how much I care. It is my motivating function. Everything I do stems out of Fi really, as much as it doesn't look like that to anyone else. And nothing fucks me more than injustice, the same probably for most INTJs, though what I see as injustice is not particularly what others would see as injustice. My qualms about religious were less about injustice and more about the ignorance it spreads causing serious harm to the world.

3- I got tired of debating religious people a long time ago when I realized it's usually counter intuitive to do so, it's always the same, they don't come up with anything new, and it only makes me more frustrated with the world, an outcome I can expect each & every time when debating religious person. I think it's important to know, INTJs don't debate for the sake of it, but rather for the outcome of it, either learning something one didn't know before, or enlightening the other party of a way they haven't thought before.

4- IDK about new ageness. I got into it recently, (and i have a pretty open mind to things as a perceiving dominant) it's not something I'd normally admit or argue for but yes, I find it interesting and I finda lot of truth and true principles within it. (regardless of the bullshit of how it's marketed or all of the obvious dumb stuff )My interest is probably due to being an intuitive dom. I talk with a few ENTPs about it, and they recognize that there is something of value/ true about it as well. , it's not exactly explainable is all.

"What you just said comes across as saying "I don't believe morality can be quantified, except it can be quantified", and I'm just scratching my head going "huh?" ---mmm maybe bad wording? 
Morality is not objective rather is what I'm saying. You can quantify it all you want according to your own dictates/values.
That something hurts others doesn't mean that it is moral or immoral..(I talked about pain because that's how most people tend to see objective morality as based upon ) ..just that it hurts others...and in the reality we live in, it is common observation to me that people simply don't want to hurt others, unless there is something to be gained or pain to be projected. All of this is just human nature not be judged by some objective morality. And nowhere did I say selfishness was a bad thing, in fact im very Any Randian about the idea.

Thanks for the guess !

IDK if im supposed to do you now or hmmm lets see.


----------



## JuneBud

danthemanklein said:


> 1. I’m quite shy, reserved, private, and quiet for the most part. I never really fitted in to any particular group at school. I was the weird kid who would get picked on and bullied every day during middle school. I started to have terrible social anxiety because of it. High school was a little better, I was able to make acquaintances and a couple friends just fine, but still had some issues.
> 2. I only have a few friends, and I’m comfortable with that. I don’t go out that often and usually get most of my energy when I’m alone. However, I do value the time I spend with my family and friends. I just don’t like staying in crowded places for too long. I also like to go out for walks every once in a blue moon. In fact, I don't talk or text people very often. I spend most of my time on the Internet. Although, I kind of used to hang out with friends a bit more than I do now.
> 3. I (almost) didn't talk at all until the age of 3, but the first thing I have ever learned was the alphabet and numbers. Whenever there was something that I wanted or liked, I would point to it. It was hard for me to get the words out and express them.
> 4. My parents say that I have a dreamer personality. They also said I was very bright eyed as a newborn.
> 5. I tend to remember certain details, such as people's names, faces, date of births, etc. I used to have a better memory for those details as a kid then I do now.


1. Fi. (Awwww, so sorry about middle school :sad: those are tough times. *big hugs*).
2. Fi.
3. Not sure if type related, but my INFP sister had a similar situation of not being as fast as other kids at certain things. Not that that's a bad things.
4. Fi-Ne. I think your eye description matches Ne eyes.
5. Tertiary Si.

I think you probably are an INFP.


----------



## SirCanSir

danthemanklein said:


> 1. I’m quite shy, reserved, private, and quiet for the most part. I never really fitted in to any particular group at school. I was the weird kid who would get picked on and bullied every day during middle school. I started to have terrible social anxiety because of it. High school was a little better, I was able to make acquaintances and a couple friends just fine, but still had some issues.
> 2. I only have a few friends, and I’m comfortable with that. I don’t go out that often and usually get most of my energy when I’m alone. However, I do value the time I spend with my family and friends. I just don’t like staying in crowded places for too long. I also like to go out for walks every once in a blue moon. In fact, I don't talk or text people very often. I spend most of my time on the Internet. Although, I kind of used to hang out with friends a bit more than I do now.
> 3. I (almost) didn't talk at all until the age of 3, but the first thing I have ever learned was the alphabet and numbers. Whenever there was something that I wanted or liked, I would point to it. It was hard for me to get the words out and express them.
> 4. My parents say that I have a dreamer personality. They also said I was very bright eyed as a newborn.
> 5. I tend to remember certain details, such as people's names, faces, date of births, etc. I used to have a better memory for those details as a kid then I do now.


You are probably an IN** taking all of this into account. having good memory but not knowing how to control it probably means Si is 3rd function. Being a good willed dreamer could mean Fi first. id say INFP.


----------



## Clockheart

danthemanklein said:


> 1. I’m quite shy, reserved, private, and quiet for the most part. I never really fitted in to any particular group at school. I was the weird kid who would get picked on and bullied every day during middle school. I started to have terrible social anxiety because of it. High school was a little better, I was able to make acquaintances and a couple friends just fine, but still had some issues.
> 2. I only have a few friends, and I’m comfortable with that. I don’t go out that often and usually get most of my energy when I’m alone. However, I do value the time I spend with my family and friends. I just don’t like staying in crowded places for too long. I also like to go out for walks every once in a blue moon. In fact, I don't talk or text people very often. I spend most of my time on the Internet. Although, I kind of used to hang out with friends a bit more than I do now.
> 3. I (almost) didn't talk at all until the age of 3, but the first thing I have ever learned was the alphabet and numbers. Whenever there was something that I wanted or liked, I would point to it. It was hard for me to get the words out and express them.
> 4. My parents say that I have a dreamer personality. They also said I was very bright eyed as a newborn.
> 5. I tend to remember certain details, such as people's names, faces, date of births, etc. I used to have a better memory for those details as a kid then I do now.


1. Fi in lower positions
2. I
3. Fi in lower positions again
4. N
5. may be a hint of Te
I see an INTJ.

1. I never really waste my time on building relationships, they just happen to me. Even at times when I act like a total bicth, people still get drawn to me somehow. Never understood how that works.
2. I'm very good at 'finding objects' games. Like, extremely good. M eyes just seem to be drawn to all the right places.
3. I absorb information pretty fast and grasp the zist of things well too.
4. If I have to stay at home for more than two days without going out whatsover, I'm beginning to die inside. The very reason why I don't stay ill for long. I just get too overloaded with energy.
5. My dreams are very vivid and memorable.


----------



## danthemanklein

Clockheart said:


> 1. Fi in lower positions
> 2. I
> 3. Fi in lower positions again
> 4. N
> 5. may be a hint of Te
> I see an INTJ.
> 
> 1. I never really waste my time on building relationships, they just happen to me. Even at times when I act like a total bicth, people still get drawn to me somehow. Never understood how that works.
> 2. I'm very good at 'finding objects' games. Like, extremely good. M eyes just seem to be drawn to all the right places.
> 3. I absorb information pretty fast and grasp the zist of things well too.
> 4. If I have to stay at home for more than two days without going out whatsover, I'm beginning to die inside. The very reason why I don't stay ill for long. I just get too overloaded with energy.
> 5. My dreams are very vivid and memorable.


1. Extraversion.
2. Se
3. Pe-Ti?
4. E dominant, Se?
5. Se-Ni?

xSTP.



1. If there's a topic I really like/am passionate about and want to talk about it, my face will light up.
2. I daydream and introspect constantly. I have a lot of fantasies that surround my inner worlds, and I tend to switch back and forth between my inner world and outer world, kinda like Calvin and Hobbes. I like to live in my head a lot. Living too much in the past, present or future could get me either depressed or stressed depending on the situation and how I'm feeling.
3. When there’s a problem I’m facing internally, I tend to dwell, obsess, and perseverate on it. Sometimes, I’ll dwell about certain things that have happened in the past. I feel like I’m trapped and can’t get out. The only way to calm me down is to sit down, relax, and listen to some music. It takes a while for me to calm down, but it’ll pass. It’s almost like a passing thunderstorm, if that makes sense.
4. If there's a piece of clothing that I am drawn to, no matter how weird it is to other people, I will buy it because I think it looks cool.
5. Three years ago, I decided to make my own mashup because I was inspired hearing other people's mashups. I decided to make a mashup of a handful of fanmade songs dedicated to Five Nights at Freddy's. I have also decided to make a bunch of Undertale mashups as well because I absolutely love the story, the characters, the soundtrack, and the overall game itself, and wanted to contribute to the fandom. What I realized about making these mashups is that my interest for creating my own music skyrocketed. I also think about going back to drawing as well, since it makes me feel free, creative, and inspiring.


----------



## Rydori

Clockheart said:


> 1. Fi in lower positions
> 2. I
> 3. Fi in lower positions again
> 4. N
> 5. may be a hint of Te
> I see an INTJ.
> 
> 1. I never really waste my time on building relationships, they just happen to me. Even at times when I act like a total bicth, people still get drawn to me somehow. Never understood how that works.
> 2. I'm very good at 'finding objects' games. Like, extremely good. M eyes just seem to be drawn to all the right places.
> 3. I absorb information pretty fast and grasp the zist of things well too.
> 4. If I have to stay at home for more than two days without going out whatsover, I'm beginning to die inside. The very reason why I don't stay ill for long. I just get too overloaded with energy.
> 5. My dreams are very vivid and memorable.


1.doesnt have to do with a function 
2. S dominant 
3.Se+Ti
4.Se
5.Se

ESTP

1.I often act serious most of the time, however with friends I can occasionally act like quite a joker being naturally more relaxed and happy. I'm not always going to act like there's a cactus pricked up my bum. 

2. Most of my dreams have to do with the realistic world, while I do get a fair share of fantasy dreams there and there, most are mainly realistic events such as going to the beach with friends, taking an exam, getting gifts. Nothing really too off the ordinary 

3.I dislike clubs and will refuse to go to one unless I am actually paid by friends to go. Getting knocked up, paying quite a bit for shots, dancing to music I don't like to listen to, not my cup of tea. I don't care if most of my friends like it, their interests does not mean it's my interest 

4.Do not mess with my plans, that is how you get me to be angry, especially if you decide to mess with it right when I'm about to do something planned. 

5. I am normally closed off, not really a person of new things unless they seem super interesting, other than that I'm not going to jump in a do stuff. 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

danthemanklein said:


> 1. Extraversion.
> 2. Se
> 3. Pe-Ti?
> 4. E dominant, Se?
> 5. Se-Ni?
> 
> xSTP.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If there's a topic I really like/am passionate about and want to talk about it, my face will light up.
> 2. I daydream and introspect constantly. I have a lot of fantasies that surround my inner worlds, and I tend to switch back and forth between my inner world and outer world, kinda like Calvin and Hobbes. I like to live in my head a lot. Living too much in the past, present or future could get me either depressed or stressed depending on the situation and how I'm feeling.
> 3. When there’s a problem I’m facing internally, I tend to dwell, obsess, and perseverate on it. Sometimes, I’ll dwell about certain things that have happened in the past. I feel like I’m trapped and can’t get out. The only way to calm me down is to sit down, relax, and listen to some music. It takes a while for me to calm down, but it’ll pass. It’s almost like a passing thunderstorm, if that makes sense.
> 4. If there's a piece of clothing that I am drawn to, no matter how weird it is to other people, I will buy it because I think it looks cool.
> 5. Three years ago, I decided to make my own mashup because I was inspired hearing other people's mashups. I decided to make a mashup of a handful of fanmade songs dedicated to Five Nights at Freddy's. I have also decided to make a bunch of Undertale mashups as well because I absolutely love the story, the characters, the soundtrack, and the overall game itself, and wanted to contribute to the fandom. What I realized about making these mashups is that my interest for creating my own music skyrocketed. I also think about going back to drawing as well, since it makes me feel free, creative, and inspiring.


1.Ti or Fi
2.Ni
3.Ji + Ne
4.Fi
5.Fi + Ne

INFP

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavydirtysoul

1 - Introverted trait (?), 2 - Si (?), 3 - Fi, 4 - Pi (?), 5 - Si-Ne. Whoa, I am terrible at typing, am I? :nonchalance:

1. Decisive and dynamic, have a sharp tongue and quick wit, speak first, then think about it. Yet, sensual, refined with a tendency to be easy-going and accommodating.
2. Love flirting and making deep connections. 
3. Appreciate beauty - my personal appearance, and that of my home and loved ones are quite important to me.
4. Have a tendency to sugar coat unpleasant realities.
5. Strongly receptive and sensitive, pick up on others' moods and emotions like a sponge.


----------



## SirCanSir

heavydirtysoul said:


> 1 - Introverted trait (?), 2 - Si (?), 3 - Fi, 4 - Pi (?), 5 - Si-Ne. Whoa, I am terrible at typing, am I? :nonchalance:
> 
> 1. Decisive and dynamic, have a sharp tongue and quick wit, speak first, then think about it. Yet, sensual, refined with a tendency to be easy-going and accommodating.
> 2. Love flirting and making deep connections.
> 3. Appreciate beauty - my personal appearance, and that of my home and loved ones are quite important to me.
> 4. Have a tendency to sugar coat unpleasant realities.
> 5. Strongly receptive and sensitive, pick up on others' moods and emotions like a sponge.


thats completely different than the previous one o.o

1. ExTx kind of Te not sure 
2. Fe i guess
3. Se? no idea it could be Fi
4. N in general
5. Fe 

(...) What i get from this and the previous one is you are defenitely a ENxx. The clear thing here is Fe so that gives : ENTP, ENFJ
If we take Se into account as a potential it could be ENFJ. If we take the fact that you are undecided all this time and dont know what evidence to project to be typed it could be ENTP.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

SirCanSir said:


> thats completely different than the previous one o.o
> 
> 1. ExTx kind of Te not sure
> 2. Fe i guess
> 3. Se? no idea it could be Fi
> 4. N in general
> 5. Fe
> 
> (...) What i get from this and the previous one is you are defenitely a ENxx. The clear thing here is Fe so that gives : ENTP, ENFJ
> If we take Se into account as a potential it could be ENFJ. If we take the fact that you are undecided all this time and dont know what evidence to project to be typed it could be ENTP.


From which one exactly? :distracted: You sense some Ne regarding hesitation?


----------



## SirCanSir

heavydirtysoul said:


> From which one exactly? :distracted: You sense some Ne regarding hesitation?


Im just relating to myself here and i ve got pretty much evidence to type me ENTP and still choose to take all posibilities. Going crazy about possiblities is mostly Ne. I dont know, do you find yourself thinking about abstract things a lot and possibilities that could not be realistic? 
Its also about the chameleon thing, if you change a part of your personality to fit somewhat no matter how much dynamic you could appear to be to the group of people at hand its mostly Ne. I ve taken a quick look at the other thread about you and you said somewhere that you do things to be perceived. 
Anyway if your personality is so complex you have hard time deciding what you do and how your operate Ne could be the key. Fe is there too and thinking could make you sharp tongued and the quick wit you are talking about, but you still would be sensual refined and easy going. 
There is also this, do you find yourself interested into debating possibilities? ask yourself that. You could take many sides if logic would approve of them, still no matter how much dynamic you could be.
You could be decisive too while being all of that because decisiveness is power and with an enneagram 8something, being dominating is possible. 
Anyway its just the fact that you are curious about taking into consideration so many opinions that makes me weigh this way more.

edit* Ive read somewhere that ENTPs type 8 are almost ENTJish. And i can see that from my father a lot, i ve had a hard time to decide he is ENTP.


----------



## Krayfish

heavydirtysoul said:


> 1. Decisive and dynamic, have a sharp tongue and quick wit, speak first, then think about it. Yet, sensual, refined with a tendency to be easy-going and accommodating.
> 2. Love flirting and making deep connections.
> 3. Appreciate beauty - my personal appearance, and that of my home and loved ones are quite important to me.
> 4. Have a tendency to sugar coat unpleasant realities.
> 5. Strongly receptive and sensitive, pick up on others' moods and emotions like a sponge.


1. Likely high Je function combined with Se. Easy going/accommodating suggests high F function, maybe ennea 3?
2. Probably an extrovert
3. Probably Se? Many types appreciate beauty
4. F > T
5. Fe

Welp, this one sounds ENFJ 3w2
______________________________________________________________________
1) I have been told I live to much in the future, and I wouldn't say that's false. Not that I actively plan for the future because I'm no detailed planner, but I would say that I'm quite deliberate in my actions and and center most of my life around my goals and ambitions. If I'm not stuck in the future, I'm stuck in the past and am rarely fully present in the present environment.

2) I used to be pretentiously solitary, eccentric, and ignorant of culture due, likely due to an extreme amount of self focus. As I've grown up, I've found that this technique is called purposefully isolating yourself, so I've worked hard to try to open myself up and become more relatable as a person. 

3) I'm pretty sure the only reason I'm ambidextrous is because I'm beyond indecisive.

4) I'm excessively energetic and restless. It's difficult for me to sit down for long periods of time and I hate being stuck in one place, so you'll often find me doing at least something to occupy my time. Such things include dancing/skipping about, hiking, drawing, and researching, and teaching myself python.

5) I'll probably check this post five times for grammer or spelling mistakes


----------



## karlwozzek

Krayfish said:


> 1. Likely high Je function combined with Se. Easy going/accommodating suggests high F function, maybe ennea 3?
> 2. Probably an extrovert
> 3. Probably Se? Many types appreciate beauty
> 4. F > T
> 5. Fe
> 
> Welp, this one sounds ENFJ 3w2
> ______________________________________________________________________
> 1) I have been told I live to much in the future, and I wouldn't say that's false. Not that I actively plan for the future because I'm no detailed planner, but I would say that I'm quite deliberate in my actions and and center most of my life around my goals and ambitions. If I'm not stuck in the future, I'm stuck in the past and am rarely fully present in the present environment.
> 
> 2) I used to be pretentiously solitary, eccentric, and ignorant of culture due, likely due to an extreme amount of self focus. As I've grown up, I've found that this technique is called purposefully isolating yourself, so I've worked hard to try to open myself up and become more relatable as a person.
> 
> 3) I'm pretty sure the only reason I'm ambidextrous is because I'm beyond indecisive.
> 
> 4) I'm excessively energetic and restless. It's difficult for me to sit down for long periods of time and I hate being stuck in one place, so you'll often find me doing at least something to occupy my time. Such things include dancing/skipping about, hiking, drawing, and researching, and teaching myself python.
> 
> 5) I'll probably check this post five times for grammer or spelling mistakes


Now that's difficult. Planning for the future seems Ni but restlessness is Se. Plus you also say you are ignorant of culture. Do you mean society, perhaps? That would be inferior Fe. On the other hand, "Extreme amount of self focus" is Fi.
I'd say you are INTJ. Mainly because you listed singular focus and deliberating first and you say that you live rarely in the present (inferior Se) and are indecisive. The fact you want to put every second to good use is Te.
Intj would work if you are an INTJ with good development of Se (restless).
I don't know about tritypes but maybe you are type 1 or type 5.

Now, about me:

1. I hate compliments, advice and criticisms equally. Basically I view them as attempts to judge my worth from the outside and I hate it. I am my own harshest critic so I often find the reaction of others unneeded/cringeworthy/invasive in almost sexual way.

2. I dislike when people tell other people "how to fix their problems" as if they know them better. I firmly believe that our faults is just another side to our greatness and we must learn how to wield the weapon we are given. In others words, don't let the marathon runner teach the sumo practitioner and the other way around.

3. I love different cultures and personalities and could never understand why people close themselves off to different experiences. However, I believe that the culture must be protected againts vandalism.

4. I wouldn't mind living in utopian society without gender and even names. I even feel like that would emphasize the fact that merit alone must be used to judge a person. But I'd like such utopia to still preserve great arts of the past, even if they show outdated models of behaviour.

5. I am a very solitary person, I lover of comfort, peace and different obsessive hobbies. However, I am also very rude, harsh and can be an absolute monster.

Type me and some enneagram too, please.


----------



## BroNerd

karlwozzek said:


> Now that's difficult. Planning for the future seems Ni but restlessness is Se. Plus you also say you are ignorant of culture. Do you mean society, perhaps? That would be inferior Fe. On the other hand, "Extreme amount of self focus" is Fi.
> I'd say you are INTJ. Mainly because you listed singular focus and deliberating first and you say that you live rarely in the present (inferior Se) and are indecisive. The fact you want to put every second to good use is Te.
> Intj would work if you are an INTJ with good delopment of Se (restless).
> I don't know about tritypes but maybe you are type 1 or type 5.
> 
> Now, about me:
> 
> 1. I hate compliments, advice and criticisms equally. Basically I view them as attempts to judge my worth from the outside and I hate it. I am my own harshest critic so I often find the reaction of others unneeded/cringeworthy/invasive in almost sexual way.
> 
> 2. I dislike when people tell other people "how to fix their problems" as if they know them better. I firmly believe that our faults is just another side to our greatness and we must learn how to wield the weapon we are given. In others words, don't let the marathon runner teach the sumo practitioner and the other way around.
> 
> 3. I love different cultures and personalities and could never understand why people close themselves off to different experiences. However, I believe that the culture must be protected againts vandalism.
> 
> 4. I wouldn't mind living in utopian society without gender and even names. I even feel like that would emphasize the fact that merit alone must be used to judge a person. But I'd like such utopia to still preserve great arts of the past, even if they show outdated models of behaviour.
> 
> 5. I am a very solitary person, I lover of comfort, peace and different obsessive hobbies.
> 
> Type me and some enneagram too, please.


I can easily see aux-Ne in your responses. Clearly introverted but a desire to stay open to new experiences. Leaning heavily towards INTP for you. #1 and #2 feel like a Ti approach to dealing with other people in particular.

As for Enneagram - sp-first seems right. I'm thinking 5w6-1w9-4w5 for tritype. 

1.) I'm self-sufficient. Pride myself on being independent and not needing to depend on others. Can take charge when necessary.
2.) Tends to keep real self hidden from others - especially if necessary to achieve my goals
3.) I enjoy learning and gathering as much knowledge as I can
4.) Ambitious and a desire to be in the spotlight as someone who is successful/competent - desires admiration
5.) Peaceful and unassuming partially motivated by a desire to maintain peace/harmony


----------



## karlwozzek

BroNerd said:


> I can easily see aux-Ne in your responses. Clearly introverted but a desire to stay open to new experiences. Leaning heavily towards INTP for you. #1 and #2 feel like a Ti approach to dealing with other people in particular.
> 
> As for Enneagram - sp-first seems right. I'm thinking 5w6-1w9-4w5 for tritype.
> 
> 1.) I'm self-sufficient. Pride myself on being independent and not needing to depend on others. Can take charge when necessary.
> 2.) Tends to keep real self hidden from others - especially if necessary to achieve my goals
> 3.) I enjoy learning and gathering as much knowledge as I can
> 4.) Ambitious and a desire to be in the spotlight as someone who is successful/competent - desires admiration
> 5.) Peaceful and unassuming partially motivated by a desire to maintain peace/harmony


First, thanks for typing myself, it's very accurate. I am indeed Sp-dom and not only that, but prideful one. In fact, Sp-dom thread at this forum has been the place where I found the most people like myself, even more than in NT forum.

Next, I think you are indeed ENTP, however something in you also hints a bit as ESTP. Maybe the fact you "take charge when necessary". I always feel like ENTPs would be more eager to invent plans but not take charge and follow through with them. Maybe I am wrong, though! Definitely tert Fe - you desire admiration, even though it's not your main focus. Also, the fact you hide your real self... I don't know, it depends on whether you hide it behind Ne or Se mask. So far seems Ne, because you accumulate knowledge (Ne).

Types would be maybe like 9w1-3w2-5w6 maybe 359, though. But something along these lines. I've got to say your tritype for me is also spot-on!


----------



## SirCanSir

BroNerd said:


> I can easily see aux-Ne in your responses. Clearly introverted but a desire to stay open to new experiences. Leaning heavily towards INTP for you. #1 and #2 feel like a Ti approach to dealing with other people in particular.
> 
> As for Enneagram - sp-first seems right. I'm thinking 5w6-1w9-4w5 for tritype.
> 
> 1.) I'm self-sufficient. Pride myself on being independent and not needing to depend on others. Can take charge when necessary.
> 2.) Tends to keep real self hidden from others - especially if necessary to achieve my goals
> 3.) I enjoy learning and gathering as much knowledge as I can
> 4.) Ambitious and a desire to be in the spotlight as someone who is successful/competent - desires admiration
> 5.) Peaceful and unassuming partially motivated by a desire to maintain peace/harmony


You seem a lot like me, i thought that wasnt the standard ENTPish behavior like all they care about is to depend on others and not have much ambition. Thats what i thought at least after being around this place a for some time. It seems i get to understand some things more. I thought i was 100% enea 7w8 but your ennea works somewhat too. Im not knowledgeable enough so i dont get to tri-types. 
Anyway irrelevant but had to say it (probably thats the 7 kicking.)


----------



## Rydori

1.I often act serious most of the time, however with friends I can occasionally act like quite a joker being naturally more relaxed and happy. I'm not always going to act like there's a cactus pricked up my bum. 

2. Most of my dreams have to do with the realistic world, while I do get a fair share of fantasy dreams there and there, most are mainly realistic events such as going to the beach with friends, taking an exam, getting gifts. Nothing really too off the ordinary 

3.I dislike clubs and will refuse to go to one unless I am actually paid by friends to go. Getting knocked up, paying quite a bit for shots, dancing to music I don't like to listen to, not my cup of tea. I don't care if most of my friends like it, their interests does not mean it's my interest 

4.Do not mess with my plans, that is how you get me to be angry, especially if you decide to mess with it right when I'm about to do something planned. 

5. I am normally closed off, not really a person of new things unless they seem super interesting, other than that I'm not going to jump in a do stuff. 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavydirtysoul

SirCanSir said:


> Im just relating to myself here and i ve got pretty much evidence to type me ENTP and still choose to take all posibilities. Going crazy about possiblities is mostly Ne. I dont know, do you find yourself thinking about abstract things a lot and possibilities that could not be realistic?
> 
> There is also this, do you find yourself interested into debating possibilities? ask yourself that. You could take many sides if logic would approve of them, still no matter how much dynamic you could be.


No, I wouldn’t say so :suspicion: I tend to come up with the most likely possibility and trust it above all. Not going to lie, from time to time, I rethink life’s goals, truest desires and what makes me happiest, not more than that though. I am very present and drawn to passions of the moment, I enjoy physical activity over passive and vague speculation about numerous options.



SirCanSir said:


> Its also about the chameleon thing, if you change a part of your personality to fit somewhat no matter how much dynamic you could appear to be to the group of people at hand its mostly Ne. I ve taken a quick look at the other thread about you and you said somewhere that you do things to be perceived.


No, I am a chameleon not for the sake of it, to be honest. I adapt for the sake of being loved, I adapt to belong - I am happiest when I am a part of a group. My fear of being disliked might actually be so strong I fail to assert who I really am, so that I go along with situations that are not good for me :torn: In fact, I may act as if the very existence is threatened when faced with a separation of any kind. Guess, my emotional identity is, at some point, shaped by relationships with others - I have a strong need for partnership, I find strength and reinforcement in and through others. Without someone to share life with, I feel utterly alone, incomplete, and, most probably, I may, to some extent, overemphasize the importance of relationship, I feel emotionally disturbed if I don’t have a significant person in my life.


----------



## SirCanSir

heavydirtysoul said:


> No, I wouldn’t say so :suspicion: I tend to come up with the most likely possibility and trust it above all. Not going to lie, from time to time, I rethink life’s goals, truest desires and what makes me happiest, not more than that though. I am very present and drawn to passions of the moment, I enjoy physical activity over passive and vague speculation about numerous options.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am a chameleon not for the sake of it, to be honest. I adapt for the sake of being loved, I adapt to belong - I am happiest when I am a part of a group. My fear of being disliked might actually be so strong I fail to assert who I really am, so that I go along with situations that are not good for me :torn: In fact, I may act as if the very existence is threatened when faced with a separation of any kind. Guess, my emotional identity is, at some point, shaped by relationships with others - I have a strong need for partnership, I find strength and reinforcement in and through others. Without someone to share life with, I feel utterly alone, incomplete, and, most probably, I may, to some extent, overemphasize the importance of relationship, I feel emotionally disturbed if I don’t have a significant person in my life.


That sounds a lot like my ESFJ friend (another Fe dom) so its ENFJ like everyone already stated. Take it or leave it:wink:


----------



## heavydirtysoul

SirCanSir said:


> That sounds a lot like my ESFJ friend (another Fe dom) so its ENFJ like everyone already stated. Take it or leave it:wink:


:hopelessness: The problem is each states different options - currently, I've been typed as an ENTJ, ESFP, ESTP and ENFJ. Feeling like my brain is about to explode, because those are such different types.


----------



## SirCanSir

heavydirtysoul said:


> :hopelessness: The problem is each states different options - currently, I've been typed as an ENTJ, ESFP, ESTP and ENFJ. Feeling like my brain is about to explode, because those are such different types.


If you are using Fe as much as you are stating and you are really sure about the reason you adapt, Im sure ENTJ and ESFP are out of the table. 
Well ESTP is still possible though, and is a lot like ENTP so i wonder about that one. The only reason i weigh you more on the ENFJ side is because you said that you like to dream of a better world than reality. So you prefer to sugarcoat things? 
Anyway your drive force is the hardest one to determine. All my questions right now could indicate Ne, but im not that unsure when it comes to everyday problems i mostly question myself when its about serious things or knowledge.
I could be ESTP too.
Anyway ignoring the above i would say that you are more on the ENFJ side. as for ennea i have no idea. But you being bossy could indicate some 8 type because ENFJs as i know arent really focused on power all that much in general.


----------



## Pippo

ajk87075 said:


> 1. I gain and lose interest in things faster than anyone else I know. I'll be obsessed with Rubik's cubes for one week, the next week it will be Ocarinas, the next week it will be a TV show I like, etc.
> 
> 2. I find it very hard to finish things in one go. For example, when I played Mass Effect 1 on my computer a couple of months ago, I got about halfway through the game and then I suddenly just stopped playing it. It was a month before I went back to the game to finish it off.
> 
> 3. After I have an argument, I end up going back through the argument in my head, looking for ways in which I could have beaten my opponent more effectively. Even though, I am aware that my opponent in the debate will never hear the points I am making in my head after the debate takes place, I still do it to improve my debating skills in the future.
> 
> 4. My room is constantly a mess but every now and then, about every two months or so, I will suddenly wake up one morning and feel like cleaning my room and I will bust it all out in a few hours and It will look really nice.
> 
> 5. I will have 1-2 hour long talks about various topics with people who are willing to talk with me about it. For example, one night, I was getting really mad about the stupidity of the flat earth theory, and I had researched so much about the flat earth theory and spent countless hours thinking about all the ways I could destroy the theory itself. I ended up pretty much performing a two hour long presentation on "Why the Flat Earth Theory is Stupid as Sh*t" to my one friend while they listened and included themselves in the talk at various points.


oi luv

you’re supposed to type the person above, too, typically by listing which statements indicate what about their type


----------



## Pippo

bump


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

I got progressively more tired as I was writing this post so the grammar may seema bit off at the end. 



Frederick II said:


> 1. I suspect Fi and Ne-Si
> 2. Fi, possibly lower functions hampering progress
> 3. Introversion
> 4. Higher Pe, possibly Se
> 5. Low/no Fe; Fi; low Si
> 
> Might be an INFP.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> For mine, I'll take a few of my responses to a questionnaire.
> 
> I. How do you work? Why do people go to work? Are there any parameters that determine whether you can do work or not? What are they?
> 
> By trying to organize my time so that I have frequent but short breaks with my objectives for the day and in the long-term either completed or sufficiently worked on. I know the value of breaks, and I try to keep my mind as refreshed as possible. People go to work to make money, though I'd argue that work is life's greatest physician. Work, though often not the most enjoyable, gives us a reason to keep our lives more organized and structured. It also occupies our time and maximizes the amount of enjoyment gathered from the then shorter periods of time for relaxation and fun. The major parameters for whether or not I can do work are if I'm feeling alright, if I have sufficient capability to complete the work, and if I'm the one for the job relative to the situation.
> 
> II. Describe your thought process when relating the following ideas: swimming, chicken, sciences. Do you think that others would draw the same or different connections?
> 
> "Swimming -> Water -> Ocean -> Vacation my family is planning for going to Hawaii -> Vacations with my Brother (My family frequently has to leave him behind because of work) -> Brother -> shared interests -> Animos and video games -> Weeb Culture -> Subcultures -> Culture -> Nation-States -> the importance of culture in political/military history -> The Roman Empire -> The Fall of the Roman Empire -> The Byzantine Empire -> Greek Fire -> Chemistry.
> 
> I'll stop there because I think it illustrates my thought process well enough. I think others would draw somewhat similar connections at the beginning, but my connections end up becoming fairly personalized and related to topics that I've spent my life considering or experiencing."
> 
> III. How would you summarize the qualities that are essential to who you are? What kind of potential in you has yet to be actualized and why?
> 
> My curiosity, relative adventurousness, and self-confidence are some of the most important parts of me. They're what set me apart from other people and also make my relationships with other people unique, dynamic, and fun. All 3 traits drive me to excel and pursue my passions for history, religion, and science, and without those and some encouragement from my INTP father, I'm afraid I wouldn't have focused so heavily on studying or working hard. The parts of me that have yet to be actualized, I think, are the strongly morally-concerned, majorly time-efficient me (despite writing about how important it is and to a lesser degree compared to the others), and the people-concerned me. These are parts of me that have the potential to become more important parts of my life, but I've failed to or am lacking in the effort to make them a reality.
> 
> IV. How do you satisfy your physical senses? What examples can you give? What physical experiences are you drawn to?
> 
> "By satisfying them? By eating or drinking good-tasting consumables even at the expense of my own health to a degree (though, thanks to the magic of metabolism as well as exercise with a fairly high pain tolerance, I can easily work off the expenses).
> 
> I'm drawn to mostly pleasure-based physical experiences, though I'm not afraid of chasing after some amounts of adrenaline. I really like good food and drinks in particular, though I am somewhat drawn to the concept of sexual physical experiences. That'll probably stay as a concept, though, considering my aspirations to become a Jesuit priest."
> 
> V. How do you express yourself in your hobbies? How do you engage yourself with those things?
> 
> I express my determination and other personal qualities by putting a lot of effort into trying to succeed at whatever task involves my hobbies and aiming to have fun. I engage myself with those activities, be them games or reading, by dedicating a large amount of time to it to refine my skills in accomplishing whatever goals I've set for myself.


I don’t think that these questions are going to be able to say much, unless you’re obviously very unbalanced at what they are trying to find out. 

1. xxTJ. 

2.The loose majority of thoughts are based on concrete stuff; however, such is to be expected from being forced to consciously have stream of thoughts about something. You say that the further the thoughts go, the more personalized they get. I can’t really draw any fair conclusion here but, if anything then Si. 

3.I’m going to say extraverted perceiving (confidently leaning towards intuitive) and Thinking (thus Ti); in no particular stack order.

4.Se to some degree? 

5.Going to say Pe.

INTP. My conclusion was that you have strong passion for engaging in your hobbies which includes studying various interests, and I assume you want your future to be centered around that, which you work towards..or? At the same time, your chaotic tendencies (Pe) aren’t strong enough to be dominant - Hence INTP.



ajk87075 said:


> 1. I gain and lose interest in things faster than anyone else I know. I'll be obsessed with Rubik's cubes for one week, the next week it will be Ocarinas, the next week it will be a TV show I like, etc.
> 
> 2. I find it very hard to finish things in one go. For example, when I played Mass Effect 1 on my computer a couple of months ago, I got about halfway through the game and then I suddenly just stopped playing it. It was a month before I went back to the game to finish it off.
> 
> 3. After I have an argument, I end up going back through the argument in my head, looking for ways in which I could have beaten my opponent more effectively. Even though, I am aware that my opponent in the debate will never hear the points I am making in my head after the debate takes place, I still do it to improve my debating skills in the future.
> 
> 4. My room is constantly a mess but every now and then, about every two months or so, I will suddenly wake up one morning and feel like cleaning my room and I will bust it all out in a few hours and It will look really nice.
> 
> 5. I will have 1-2 hour long talks about various topics with people who are willing to talk with me about it. For example, one night, I was getting really mad about the stupidity of the flat earth theory, and I had researched so much about the flat earth theory and spent countless hours thinking about all the ways I could destroy the theory itself. I ended up pretty much performing a two hour long presentation on "Why the Flat Earth Theory is Stupid as Sh*t" to my one friend while they listened and included themselves in the talk at various points.


1.Pe. 

2.Could mean a few different things, but ultimately Pe getting the better of you.

3. Ti most likely. 
4. Pe again
5. Ti 

xNTP. Most of these were very straight forward, not sure on the I or E based on the info you gave.

1.When I vocalize my thoughts in my head, I often feel the urge to speak them outloud; so sometimes I am caught pacing back and forth talking to myself in solitude. 

2.I am very detached from reality, I often question my own consciousness, and often have a hard time accepting outside stimuli, such as I can’t really feel the outer world to be real. 

3.I am actually somewhat power hungry, and controllive. Most of the time I want to lead. 

4.At the same time, I deal with social awkwardness, and find it somewhat hard to break the reality barrier from time to time, especially if I am not comfortable with the social situation. But on the internet I don’t have this problem. So in real life I am somewhat robotic and cold. 

5.I often get energized by thoughts and will often feel the urge to to start pacing around when I am thinking. I can be watching a TV show or something, when i suddenly get struck by a thought and I will take a 20 minute walk around my house, pacing back and forth, or make an excuse to go ouside so I can go for a walk to think.


----------



## Sven The Returned

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> 1.When I vocalize my thoughts in my head, I often feel the urge to speak them outloud; so sometimes I am caught pacing back and forth talking to myself in solitude.
> 
> 2.I am very detached from reality, I often question my own consciousness, and often have a hard time accepting outside stimuli, such as I can’t really feel the outer world to be real.
> 
> 3.I am actually somewhat power hungry, and controllive. Most of the time I want to lead.
> 
> 4.At the same time, I deal with social awkwardness, and find it somewhat hard to break the reality barrier from time to time, especially if I am not comfortable with the social situation. But on the internet I don’t have this problem. So in real life I am somewhat robotic and cold.
> 
> 5.I often get energized by thoughts and will often feel the urge to to start pacing around when I am thinking. I can be watching a TV show or something, when i suddenly get struck by a thought and I will take a 20 minute walk around my house, pacing back and forth, or make an excuse to go ouside so I can go for a walk to think.


Obvious INTJ is INTJing.  

1.) The urge to vocalize (read: externalize) thoughts, even in solitude, suggests an extroverted thinking attitude to me (dominant and auxiliary Te users employ this the most, I find). The pacing also suggests an Se impulse to mobilize around an idea. 

2.) This reads like dominant Ni and inferior Se. 

3.) Te + Se is a potent combo > (potentially) confrontational, aggressive, dominant, controlling. And especially if accompanied by enneagram 8. 

4.) Further confirmation of Ni + Te + Fi + Se.

5.) I can see a dominant Ni burst of "Aha" energy possibly overpowering inferior Se's highly sensitive central nervous system and producing the desire to walk/burn off the energy. Because there is an energy disequilibrium in INJ types, they are more prone to being overwhelmed and unsettled by surges of it. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.) I often wonder if humanity is more trouble than it's worth--concretely and in the abstract. 

2.) I "meditate" to fire, whether a single flame, furnace or forest. 

3.) If I could choose any superpower, it would be mind control. Hands down. 

4.) Hearing "you're right" will *never* fail to induce arousal. That being the case, I live in a perpetual state of arousal. 

5.) Films/related mediums where ice laden hearts are melted by childlike innocence are my emotional undoing.

EDIT: Of course I didn't look through the thread until after I commented and now I feel silly and shallow. lol This thread is more serious than I thought and so I aim to rise to the occasion. Do over! But I'll just expand the original subject matter I first touched on. 

1.) I'm really curious to what degree, if at all, parents utilizing their dominant functions in unhealthy, abusive ways during their children's formative years negatively impact the growth and development of said children's dominant functions. I was battered by oppressive Fe and I wonder if that has fueled by generally apathetic, sometimes disdainful view towards humanity and the idea of "harmonizing" and "connecting" with people AND/OR I'm just a high Te user (lol). I do believe that I displayed Te-like behavior as a kid, which directly antagonized my mother (in hindsight, she's a clear OCD sufferer), who was having *none* of it. When looking back for clarity/answers, it's been very confusing for me because I know that Fe serves as a role/demon function for dominant Te users and we can decently utilize it *when necessary*; I also know that I was literally forced into appearing/behaving Fe-like as a kid. I'd imagine that it's also possible to be an actual Fe user that resists/resents/represses/hates to use Fe for the reasons mentioned above (?). 

Regardless, at this point, I'm fairly skilled at it; so much so, (from afar) it can be hard for others to discern which Je function I actually prefer, or so I've been told. But I more readily find greater resonance, my center, and a feeling of authenticity when using Te, *in part*, because Fe operates like a sweaty, suffocating, though necessary mask and means to an end for me. Especially when working and "in the zone," it can be excruciatingly difficult for me to properly mimic and maintain Fe and, sooner or later, it's all shot to hell; *I usually have neither the time, nor the will power*. BUT, I've also read that unhealthy Fe users can be rather apathetic and cynical in regards to that function. A hot fucking mess. lol

2.) I've always been driven to some degree by an obsession with power (which for me, means autonomy + environmental control), and for as long as I can remember, fire has been one of the most alluring/soothing/energizing physical manifestations of that. It's both life affirming and destructive; it can warm or vaporize, your choice. This resonates with me. 

3.) I like when people do what I say. Preferably, no matter how I say it. But alas, people aren't that simple. Turns out they're a lot less cooperative and productive when being (deservedly) reprimanded for their inexcusable incompetence. 

4.) Being liked/loved is nice, I suppose. lol If given a choice, I'd rather be respected...garnished with a healthy fear of disappointing and reverence for my effectiveness and competence. "You're right" is more gratifying to me than "You're good." Geez, I'm a piece of shit. 

5.) I'm often caught off guard and extremely proud of myself when I manifest a powerful feeling that reverberates across my heart. It happens at the most random times. But I'm ever more conscious of what my particular triggers are; I've noticed that when watching a film, TV or even a talk show, hardened "tough people" showing vulnerability almost always moves me in some way. And particularly when they've been healed or touched by some pure/innocent form of "grace," be it acceptance, kindness, etc...


----------



## Krayfish

Sven The Returned said:


> 1.) I often wonder if humanity is more trouble than it's worth--concretely and in the abstract.
> 
> 2.) I "meditate" to fire, whether a single flame, furnace or forest.
> 
> 3.) If I could choose any superpower, it would be mind control. Hands down.
> 
> 4.) Hearing "you're right" will *never* fail to induce arousal. That being the case, I live in a perpetual state of arousal.
> 
> 5.) Films/related mediums where ice laden hearts are melted by childlike innocence are my emotional undoing.
> 
> EDIT: Of course I didn't look through the thread until after I commented and now I feel silly and shallow. lol This thread is more serious than I thought and so I aim to rise to the occasion. Do over! But I'll just expand the original subject matter I first touched on.
> 
> 1.) I'm really curious to what degree, if at all, parents utilizing their dominant functions in unhealthy, abusive ways during their children's formative years negatively impact the growth and development of said children's dominant functions. I was battered by oppressive Fe and I wonder if that has fueled by generally apathetic, sometimes disdainful view towards humanity and the idea of "harmonizing" and "connecting" with people AND/OR I'm just a high Te user (lol). I do believe that I displayed Te-like behavior as a kid, which directly antagonized my mother (in hindsight, she's a clear OCD sufferer), who was having *none* of it. When looking back for clarity/answers, it's been very confusing for me because I know that Fe serves as a role/demon function for dominant Te users and we can decently utilize it *when necessary*; I also know that I was literally forced into appearing/behaving Fe-like as a kid. I'd imagine that it's also possible to be an actual Fe user that resists/resents/represses/hates to use Fe for the reasons mentioned above (?).
> 
> Regardless, at this point, I'm fairly skilled at it; so much so, (from afar) it can be hard for others to discern which Je function I actually prefer, or so I've been told. But I more readily find greater resonance, my center, and a feeling of authenticity when using Te, *in part*, because Fe operates like a sweaty, suffocating, though necessary mask and means to an end for me. Especially when working and "in the zone," it can be excruciatingly difficult for me to properly mimic and maintain Fe and, sooner or later, it's all shot to hell; *I usually have neither the time, nor the will power*. BUT, I've also read that unhealthy Fe users can be rather apathetic and cynical in regards to that function. A hot fucking mess. lol
> 
> 2.) I've always been driven to some degree by an obsession with power (which for me, means autonomy + environmental control), and for as long as I can remember, fire has been one of the most alluring/soothing/energizing physical manifestations of that. It's both life affirming and destructive; it can warm or vaporize, your choice. This resonates with me.
> 
> 3.) I like when people do what I say. Preferably, no matter how I say it. But alas, people aren't that simple. Turns out they're a lot less cooperative and productive when being (deservedly) reprimanded for their inexcusable incompetence.
> 
> 4.) Being liked/loved is nice, I suppose. lol If given a choice, I'd rather be respected...garnished with a healthy fear of disappointing and reverence for my effectiveness and competence. "You're right" is more gratifying to me than "You're good." Geez, I'm a piece of shit.
> 
> 5.) I'm often caught off guard and extremely proud of myself when I manifest a powerful feeling that reverberates across my heart. It happens at the most random times. But I'm ever more conscious of what my particular triggers are; I've noticed that when watching a film, TV or even a talk show, hardened "tough people" showing vulnerability almost always moves me in some way. And particularly when they've been healed or touched by some pure/innocent form of "grace," be it acceptance, kindness, etc...


1a) Te voice
2a) Idk, sounds cool though
3a) Power triad influence (2, 5, 8)
4a) Lol, this sounds like a high T user
5a) Not sure, going along with the theme here might be a high Te thing

1b) Interesting. The behavior here sounds primarily circumstantial, but I guess this points to soc Te maybe?
2b) Still power triad, but you've narrowed it down to 5 and 8. Your tone of speaking is coming across more Se-Ni than Si-Ne.
3b) Te dom and probably 8 core, perhaps with a 3 fix.
4b) That's reasonable, still super Te, definitely with a 3 fix.
5b) Interesting

Probably ENTJ 8w9 3w4 5w4 with some IV (I guessed soc in the beginning but I'm not sure after reading this tbh)
____________________________________________________________________________________
1) It's very easy for people to take advantage of me. For one thing, I'm very out of tune with my energy and feelings as a whole, which means I don't necessarily notice when I'm being overworked or when I've reached my limits. I won't usually notice that there's a problem until I'm told, which I've had to be on multiple occasions Secondly, on the rare occasion I do "notice," I'm quick to ignore it or shove it under the rug, as I don't like the idea of being over-reactive or problematic.

2) I tend to avoid attaching myself to causes, people, or groups. I really hate the idea of being closed in or stuck in a state of stagnancy and also hate being wrong and feel as though leaving myself open is more of a malleable position. Also, I fear becoming a drone who blindly follows things, which is entirely possible since I'm rather lazy and tend to take the easy route. On a more negative note, choosing this path makes me somewhat less loyal and more solitary and flaky than average.

3) If I don't watch myself, it's really easy for me to become excessively reclusive and pretentiously individualistic. It would suck to backtrack to such a state, since I've worked hard to make myself significantly more agreeable.

4) To be perfect, the first time I've ever felt genuine envy for another person was semi-recently. I guess I've somewhat self-absorbed, as I don't really pay much attention to others, but for the most part I've always been energized by other people's success. Even though I've always been incredibly unsatisfied with reality as I experience it, I find it difficult to wish I had someone else's life or even focus on how what other's have is different from what I have.

5) I find that I'm better able to solve problems when I externalize them. I'd definitely consider myself someone who needs to visualize things, and sometimes that's hard to do when your head is an a-linear mess. To me, verbalizing the problem isolates the issue as hand, making it easier to focus on one thought rather than the other tangents I might attach to it.


----------



## SirCanSir

Krayfish said:


> 1a) Te voice
> 2a) Idk, sounds cool though
> 3a) Power triad influence (2, 5, 8)
> 4a) Lol, this sounds like a high T user
> 5a) Not sure, going along with the theme here might be a high Te thing
> 
> 1b) Interesting. The behavior here sounds primarily circumstantial, but I guess this points to soc Te maybe?
> 2b) Still power triad, but you've narrowed it down to 5 and 8. Your tone of speaking is coming across more Se-Ni than Si-Ne.
> 3b) Te dom and probably 8 core, perhaps with a 3 fix.
> 4b) That's reasonable, still super Te, definitely with a 3 fix.
> 5b) Interesting
> 
> Probably ENTJ 8w9 3w4 5w4 with some IV (I guessed soc in the beginning but I'm not sure after reading this tbh)
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> 1) It's very easy for people to take advantage of me. For one thing, I'm very out of tune with my energy and feelings as a whole, which means I don't necessarily notice when I'm being overworked or when I've reached my limits. I won't usually notice that there's a problem until I'm told, which I've had to be on multiple occasions Secondly, on the rare occasion I do "notice," I'm quick to ignore it or shove it under the rug, as I don't like the idea of being over-reactive or problematic.
> 
> 2) I tend to avoid attaching myself to causes, people, or groups. I really hate the idea of being closed in or stuck in a state of stagnancy and also hate being wrong and feel as though leaving myself open is more of a malleable position. Also, I fear becoming a drone who blindly follows things, which is entirely possible since I'm rather lazy and tend to take the easy route. On a more negative note, choosing this path makes me somewhat less loyal and more solitary and flaky than average.
> 
> 3) If I don't watch myself, it's really easy for me to become excessively reclusive and pretentiously individualistic. It would suck to backtrack to such a state, since I've worked hard to make myself significantly more agreeable.
> 
> 4) To be perfect, the first time I've ever felt genuine envy for another person was semi-recently. I guess I've somewhat self-absorbed, as I don't really pay much attention to others, but for the most part I've always been energized by other people's success. Even though I've always been incredibly unsatisfied with reality as I experience it, I find it difficult to wish I had someone else's life or even focus on how what other's have is different from what I have.
> 
> 5) I find that I'm better able to solve problems when I externalize them. I'd definitely consider myself someone who needs to visualize things, and sometimes that's hard to do when your head is an a-linear mess. To me, verbalizing the problem isolates the issue as hand, making it easier to focus on one thought rather than the other tangents I might attach to it.


1) 7-Ne or add lol, some Fe too on the second part possibly
2)ExxP
3)high Fi or Ti i guess here we go for ExxP again
4)this is a tough one, but i share it too, the fact that you arent absorbed in those things and you dont pay attention could be Ne but i think Se would do it too. Yet i wonder if what i see as your thought process is Ti..
5)ENxP i would say. 

I get more Ti vibes than Fi in general but nothing certain since i dont have enough proof to make a solid decision here.
I would say ENxP leaning more to ENTP

I need to read your sources i guess

1.) Im mostly seeing things as objectively as i can even though i use my own experiences to work on that, one. I believe through the years i made myself really good at keeping my calm and avoiding random outrages that could be more of a thing when i was a teen. Yet whenever they happen they end quickly as i manage to calm my head down and see things clearly again. They could be pretty destructive though and their reasons completely random, mostly related to something i got a strong sense that is a complete bullshit.

2)I see from many perceptions as a default way of thought process, so its hard for me to go and accuse someone for something i simply dont agree with, because i would have probably weighed and understood his/her actions first.

3) I like to pick on social norms by surprising everyone voicing how things really are instead of putting up a face in order to draw out their real and sincere self or catch genuine reactions.

4) I try to hold my self though from going too far or stop me from hurting people or my own realationships and career since im ambitious and i think a lot about how my actions would impact my future before i jump on them. Once i jump on them though i will hardly go to the past to revisit those if i failed and try to start fresh anew.

5) My main strength and weakness at the same time is optimizing. I like efficiency so much I try to use it to my life to solve my problems, since im lazy and i enjoy finding new ways (especially if they are creative) to do my work quicker and gain more time by doing that. I also like to optimize groups, people, going to one after the other and finding their loopholes so we can find an agreement or a common ground for the job to be done. I tend to think of my own plan or option for an action, one focused more on my needs and then i negotiate with the others and compromise to the point we get a middle ground which is right and just according to my understanding for everyone to agree and work or have fun together successfully.
My weakness is the fact that when all is said and done, i could easily forget about whatever it is i gained with my efficiency and try to dive deeper to my own needs and thoughts to understand, especially when someone is not there to pull me back in the real speace and time.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

1) Ti/Si 
2) Seems Neish and Ne/Fi or Ne/Fe 
3) Seems very tert Fe as you use Fe here as a playful tool.
4) 9/3 middling with maybe 3 intergration to 6 showing here with healthy 3 becoming more careful and considerate. 
5) Ti/Fe as hell. Possbly So/Sp or Sp/So of some sort.

Overall ENTP 3w2 6w7 9w8 (Not sure for IV)


1) I am paradox very sociable and outgoing and a utter total loner which is kinda complicated to explain but yeah. 
2) I love eating the same foods over and over as I like to repeat pleasurable experiences. 
3) I love to troll and tease people in a playful way sometimes very bizzarely like asking borderline offensive questions based on theoretical possibilities. 
4) I love reading and art work and writing as they both create endless possbilties and are a way to get out of the mundane world
5) I often feel restless and enulli.


----------



## FlyingT

Type: ENFP
You said you are outgoing but you sound very Ne and Fi so I would assume ENFP because everyone I have met is super trolly like you said you were.
Final guess is ENFP

My turn
1. I would call myself a problem solver to a fault, I want to answer the worlds most complex questions not to teach but just to learn. 
2. I don’t mind getting in group discussions, in fact if it’s interesting I love to, but I need my space and I enjoy having a few extremely close friends over a ton of people I know.
3. I love talking about the unknown and conspiracy theories before thinking about them on my own to judge if they are real or not.
4. Finally I like being open minded because without it the truth is hidden in plain sight.


----------



## Charus

1. Ti Ne
2. Teritrary Se
3. Ti Ne
4. Ti Fe

INTP my guess.


Me again:

1. On my classmate birthday, I given the job to write him a happy birthday letter. I was basicaly saying sorry for annoying him with beatbox noices (He loves beatbox), and then writing him that he should have luck on his life and live for long, normaly I would not care to make a letter for someones birthday, but I did that because at that time I had stressfull thoughts of really nasty replies I got on another forum which I had to leave the community for good. Now in the summer events in school, on the next day, he acted in an asshole way towards his teachers when they asked him to shut up, and at that moment I started regretting ever writing a birthday letter to him, but I had even more regrets when he was complete douchebag towards me in one summer field trip.

2. I love to personalize myself, I love to imagine myself as an fictional character with my own liking details. My clothing style that I like is jeans, mike and Jacket, however when in summer I preffer to wear something comfrotable, which sucks, because my style of wearing for israeli summer will make me a living hell.

3. In Anime MMRPG like Elsword, or in VR chat, I cant hold but take that female character with attractive looks and look at myself with that character I've choose, but the problem is I dont feel like myself when I'm playing as female character. As someone said, playing as a female character will do nothing but people whiteknighting for you, which I agree with that, If I play seriously I will make or take a male character that mostly suits me or how I want myself to look like.

4. I like field trips in school, well because you get to explore new places, and sometimes you would like to return to that place if you liked it so much.

5. I honestly dont care if I'm crowded with people in school in field trips, I actualy like it, because it makes the field trip to be alive, however, talking to someone I dont know makes me uncomfortable. And at the same time I cant imagine myself living completely alone, without my parents, just me completely alone, I dont like this and I'm not prepared for that, living completely alone that means you have to take full responsibilities, and well, I dont like taking responsibilities.


----------



## Pippo

Comrade Maxim said:


> 1. On my classmate birthday, I given the job to write him a happy birthday letter. I was basicaly saying sorry for annoying him with beatbox noices (He loves beatbox), and then writing him that he should have luck on his life and live for long, normaly I would not care to make a letter for someones birthday, but I did that because at that time I had stressfull thoughts of really nasty replies I got on another forum which I had to leave the community for good. Now in the summer events in school, on the next day, he acted in an asshole way towards his teachers when they asked him to shut up, and at that moment I started regretting ever writing a birthday letter to him, but I had even more regrets when he was complete douchebag towards me in one summer field trip.
> 
> 2. I love to personalize myself, I love to imagine myself as an fictional character with my own liking details. My clothing style that I like is jeans, mike and Jacket, however when in summer I preffer to wear something comfrotable, which sucks, because my style of wearing for israeli summer will make me a living hell.
> 
> 3. In Anime MMRPG like Elsword, or in VR chat, I cant hold but take that female character with attractive looks and look at myself with that character I've choose, but the problem is I dont feel like myself when I'm playing as female character. As someone said, playing as a female character will do nothing but people whiteknighting for you, which I agree with that, If I play seriously I will make or take a male character that mostly suits me or how I want myself to look like.
> 
> 4. I like field trips in school, well because you get to explore new places, and sometimes you would like to return to that place if you liked it so much.
> 
> 5. I honestly dont care if I'm crowded with people in school in field trips, I actualy like it, because it makes the field trip to be alive, however, talking to someone I dont know makes me uncomfortable. And at the same time I cant imagine myself living completely alone, without my parents, just me completely alone, I dont like this and I'm not prepared for that, living completely alone that means you have to take full responsibilities, and well, I dont like taking responsibilities.


1. Sounds like use of higher Si
2. Doesn't really suggest much besides possible high Se
3. Same as #2
4. Higher S, possibly
5. Introversion plus possible higher Pe

It's not really conclusive, but ISxx, maybe ISxP.

[HR][/HR]
Going to steal some from a questionnaire of mine.

I. How do others' emotions affect you? How does your internal emotional state correlate or contrast with what you express?

It typically doesn't affect me very directly past me altering my state or addressing/acknowledging their emotions to a degree if I deem it necessary. My internal emotional state can correlate somewhat to what I'm expressing, but I prefer to keep most of my emotions to myself or possibly intimates if I'm feeling comfortable with it.	

II. In what situations do you feel others' feelings? Can you give examples of when you wanted to improve the mood of others?

I almost never do unless it's a particularly close intimate of mine with whom I've seen the danger/damage occur in the case of anguish or sadness. In general, I'm fairly adept at recognizing whether people are positive or not, but it doesn't leap over to me unless they make me laugh. I've once worked to improve the mood of my ENFP friend who was trying to deal with some major relationship issues in HS by calming her and advising her about how to work through her problem.

III. In what situations is timing important? How do you know the time is right to act? How do you feel about waiting for the right moment?

"Well, the battlefield for one. If you're bored and what to read about someone who was excellent with that, read about Ambrogio Spinola.

More in particular, relationships and work in general. People don't quite comprehend the importance of time-management and how/when to complete certain objectives or take certain actions. I know the time is right to act when the opportunity is tickling me on the nose or if I've foreseen beforehand with the plan I've envisioned for myself. Waiting for the right moment can sometimes cause me to get a bit anxious or pent up with energy/adrenaline, but I'm fine with it if it accomplishes my goals effectively."	

IV. How do you know that you are a moral person? Where do you draw your morality from? Do you believe others should share your beliefs on what's moral? Why?

I don't know that I'm a definitively moral person because society's standards for what's moral are the only things I have to compare it to, and those are extremely prone to the "attitudes of the time" or being biased towards one kind of thinking. I draw my morality from my logic combined with a strong dose of my conscience, and I believe others should share a good number of my views on morality because my morals attempt to strive for the truth and the greater good of most people while still remaining principled about how far I'm willing to go.

V. Do others think you are a strong-willed person? Do you think you have a strong will?

Oh very. I'm considered arrogant and thick-headed by a great number of people. I'd say I have a strong will, but I wouldn't call myself arrogant as I've formed my opinions by reviewing information and running it through my mind. I'd consider myself very determined and strong-willed, and sometimes I even err on the side of being single-minded.


----------



## Charus

Frederick II said:


> 5. Introversion plus possible higher Pe


Sorry, but what function is Pe? xD


----------



## StinkyBambi

1. I'm a genius. 

2. I'm incredibly good looking. 

3. I'm talented at everything. 

4. I'm going to be rich and successful. 

5. I'm an absolute god.


----------



## Pippo

Comrade Maxim said:


> Frederick II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Introversion plus possible higher Pe
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but what function is Pe? xD
Click to expand...

P = Perceiving (Se, Si, Ne, Ni)
Pe = Extraverted Perceiving (Se, Ne)

J = Judging (Te, Ti, Fe, Fi)
Ji = (Ti, Fi)


----------



## Jeffrei

LCracker said:


> 1. I'm a genius.
> 
> 2. I'm incredibly good looking.
> 
> 3. I'm talented at everything.
> 
> 4. I'm going to be rich and successful.
> 
> 5. I'm an absolute god.


ESTP. Jk, ENTP because "I'm going to be rich" is in there and it's not just "I'm incredibly good looking" PP

And now something that I wrote months ago but will reuse in this present moment...

"1. I'm tired right now so I'm not sure if anything I say is going to make sense or be grammatically correct. However, I don't want to go to sleep because I have no responsibilities tomorrow and somehow I am using that to justify my staying up later than I should... actually, this is ridiculous. I'm going to bed after this post. XD

My four things will be stuff that I believe... because talking about myself is boring.

2. Life is suffering. Just accept it and don't make it worse.

3. Everything matters, but somethings seem meaningless.

4. Selfishness is a cage, and others are the key. Unfortunately some people make it their home and they never want to leave.

5. A lot of what people call wisdom/deep is really just common sense that has been overlooked.

And with that, I take my leave. G'night"


----------



## Pippo

Jeffrei said:


> "1. I'm tired right now so I'm not sure if anything I say is going to make sense or be grammatically correct. However, I don't want to go to sleep because I have no responsibilities tomorrow and somehow I am using that to justify my staying up later than I should... actually, this is ridiculous. I'm going to bed after this post. XD
> 
> My four things will be stuff that I believe... because talking about myself is boring.
> 
> 2. Life is suffering. Just accept it and don't make it worse.
> 
> 3. Everything matters, but somethings seem meaningless.
> 
> 4. Selfishness is a cage, and others are the key. Unfortunately some people make it their home and they never want to leave.
> 
> 5. A lot of what people call wisdom/deep is really just common sense that has been overlooked.
> 
> And with that, I take my leave. G'night"


1. Sounds like lower Si
2. Probable Fi use
3. No comment
4. Higher F
5. The soft narcissism of higher N types

xNFP, lol

[HR][/HR]
Going to repost what wasn't answered.

I. How do others' emotions affect you? How does your internal emotional state correlate or contrast with what you express?

It typically doesn't affect me very directly past me altering my state or addressing/acknowledging their emotions to a degree if I deem it necessary. My internal emotional state can correlate somewhat to what I'm expressing, but I prefer to keep most of my emotions to myself or possibly intimates if I'm feeling comfortable with it.	

II. In what situations do you feel others' feelings? Can you give examples of when you wanted to improve the mood of others?

I almost never do unless it's a particularly close intimate of mine with whom I've seen the danger/damage occur in the case of anguish or sadness. In general, I'm fairly adept at recognizing whether people are positive or not, but it doesn't leap over to me unless they make me laugh. I've once worked to improve the mood of my ENFP friend who was trying to deal with some major relationship issues in HS by calming her and advising her about how to work through her problem.

III. In what situations is timing important? How do you know the time is right to act? How do you feel about waiting for the right moment?

"Well, the battlefield for one. If you're bored and what to read about someone who was excellent with that, read about Ambrogio Spinola.

More in particular, relationships and work in general. People don't quite comprehend the importance of time-management and how/when to complete certain objectives or take certain actions. I know the time is right to act when the opportunity is tickling me on the nose or if I've foreseen beforehand with the plan I've envisioned for myself. Waiting for the right moment can sometimes cause me to get a bit anxious or pent up with energy/adrenaline, but I'm fine with it if it accomplishes my goals effectively."	

IV. How do you know that you are a moral person? Where do you draw your morality from? Do you believe others should share your beliefs on what's moral? Why?

I don't know that I'm a definitively moral person because society's standards for what's moral are the only things I have to compare it to, and those are extremely prone to the "attitudes of the time" or being biased towards one kind of thinking. I draw my morality from my logic combined with a strong dose of my conscience, and I believe others should share a good number of my views on morality because my morals attempt to strive for the truth and the greater good of most people while still remaining principled about how far I'm willing to go.

V. Do others think you are a strong-willed person? Do you think you have a strong will?

Oh very. I'm considered arrogant and thick-headed by a great number of people. I'd say I have a strong will, but I wouldn't call myself arrogant as I've formed my opinions by reviewing information and running it through my mind. I'd consider myself very determined and strong-willed, and sometimes I even err on the side of being single-minded.


----------



## Temizzle

Frederick II said:


> Going to repost what wasn't answered.
> 
> I. How do others' emotions affect you? How does your internal emotional state correlate or contrast with what you express?
> 
> It typically doesn't affect me very directly past me altering my state or addressing/acknowledging their emotions to a degree if I deem it necessary. My internal emotional state can correlate somewhat to what I'm expressing, but I prefer to keep most of my emotions to myself or possibly intimates if I'm feeling comfortable with it.
> 
> II. In what situations do you feel others' feelings? Can you give examples of when you wanted to improve the mood of others?
> 
> I almost never do unless it's a particularly close intimate of mine with whom I've seen the danger/damage occur in the case of anguish or sadness. In general, I'm fairly adept at recognizing whether people are positive or not, but it doesn't leap over to me unless they make me laugh. I've once worked to improve the mood of my ENFP friend who was trying to deal with some major relationship issues in HS by calming her and advising her about how to work through her problem.
> 
> III. In what situations is timing important? How do you know the time is right to act? How do you feel about waiting for the right moment?
> 
> "Well, the battlefield for one. If you're bored and what to read about someone who was excellent with that, read about Ambrogio Spinola.
> 
> More in particular, relationships and work in general. People don't quite comprehend the importance of time-management and how/when to complete certain objectives or take certain actions. I know the time is right to act when the opportunity is tickling me on the nose or if I've foreseen beforehand with the plan I've envisioned for myself. Waiting for the right moment can sometimes cause me to get a bit anxious or pent up with energy/adrenaline, but I'm fine with it if it accomplishes my goals effectively."
> 
> IV. How do you know that you are a moral person? Where do you draw your morality from? Do you believe others should share your beliefs on what's moral? Why?
> 
> I don't know that I'm a definitively moral person because society's standards for what's moral are the only things I have to compare it to, and those are extremely prone to the "attitudes of the time" or being biased towards one kind of thinking. I draw my morality from my logic combined with a strong dose of my conscience, and I believe others should share a good number of my views on morality because my morals attempt to strive for the truth and the greater good of most people while still remaining principled about how far I'm willing to go.
> 
> V. Do others think you are a strong-willed person? Do you think you have a strong will?
> 
> Oh very. I'm considered arrogant and thick-headed by a great number of people. I'd say I have a strong will, but I wouldn't call myself arrogant as I've formed my opinions by reviewing information and running it through my mind. I'd consider myself very determined and strong-willed, and sometimes I even err on the side of being single-minded.


I. T preference 
II. Some more T preference. Removed dialect / doesn't get the basics I would have to postulate INTx in this instance. 
III. Sounds NT-ish 
IV. Also sounds NT-ish. Really vague though.. 
V. Well you haven't specified in what pursuits -- intellectual pursuits vs. making actual moves in the real world. A would peg you NTP B would peg you NTJ. 

I can conclude INTx from what I've seen. 

1. I don't stay part of groups for long. If I stop having control over the outcomes of what happens in the group I downright leave it. I frequently ask myself what benefit different things and people have in my life and if they cease to have benefits I cease pouring my energy into it. I'm really really lazy at heart so my energy is valuable. Still, I can easily get side-tracked when I've gotta do something I don't wanna do, but at the end of the day I usually find some way to succeed even if it takes more time and resources. 

2. I'm a horny bastard. There hasn't been a span longer than 6 months that I've been single in the past 8 years of my life. Usually I enter a relationship with the best intention in mind, and truly work hard at it -- giving it my all and seeing a future with the person. But I notice I always somehow curb the relationship and get the upper hand on my partner, and once it's clear I am in control and have the power in the relationship I lose all interest and develop a wandering eye. I've never cut someone off coldly though... well completely coldly. I really do have a heart for the people that I encounter and truly wish the best for them. I try to impact their life as positively as I can in the time that I am with them. 

3. I like to think I have my own moral code. I would like to go far in my lifetime and I want to see as many of my personal beliefs to the way the world should run exercised in my immediate world -- in my family, coworkers, and friends -- the community I build. My core values I would say are honesty, critical thinking, effort, and enjoyment. I hate sneaky snakes of people who will fuck over their neighbor for personal gain. If the opportunity arises for me to advance my own agenda, I'll happily throw such people under the bus.. give them a taste of their own medicine. 

4. I think what has happened over the years is that I noticed that I'm good at learning things quickly, so I've become really lazy and complacent when it comes to academics and what not. I always under budget the amount of time I need to accomplish things. I still get them done though somehow but it can become a really stressful hustle at the last minute. I know that when I put my full sustained effort into something, I can succeed, so I think I subconsciously sabotage myself sometimes just to make things more of a challenge. 

5. I think good and bad don't exist. I believe that people are essentially blank canvases and ascribe personal meaning to their lives. Everybody has a monster in their lives, even monsters have their own monsters. For this reason, I can get really existentially depressed at times. Don't get me wrong, I'm most of the time a really happy and content person, even if I don't show it. I figure, even if the world would spin just the same without me, why not take part in it, appreciate all the things that it has to offer, and see where I can influence and help out.


----------



## The Conundrum

Temizzle said:


> I. T preference
> II. Some more T preference. Removed dialect / doesn't get the basics I would have to postulate INTx in this instance.
> III. Sounds NT-ish
> IV. Also sounds NT-ish. Really vague though..
> V. Well you haven't specified in what pursuits -- intellectual pursuits vs. making actual moves in the real world. A would peg you NTP B would peg you NTJ.
> 
> I can conclude INTx from what I've seen.
> 
> 1. I don't stay part of groups for long. If I stop having control over the outcomes of what happens in the group I downright leave it. I frequently ask myself what benefit different things and people have in my life and if they cease to have benefits I cease pouring my energy into it. I'm really really lazy at heart so my energy is valuable. Still, I can easily get side-tracked when I've gotta do something I don't wanna do, but at the end of the day I usually find some way to succeed even if it takes more time and resources.
> 
> 2. I'm a horny bastard. There hasn't been a span longer than 6 months that I've been single in the past 8 years of my life. Usually I enter a relationship with the best intention in mind, and truly work hard at it -- giving it my all and seeing a future with the person. But I notice I always somehow curb the relationship and get the upper hand on my partner, and once it's clear I am in control and have the power in the relationship I lose all interest and develop a wandering eye. I've never cut someone off coldly though... well completely coldly. I really do have a heart for the people that I encounter and truly wish the best for them. I try to impact their life as positively as I can in the time that I am with them.
> 
> 3. I like to think I have my own moral code. I would like to go far in my lifetime and I want to see as many of my personal beliefs to the way the world should run exercised in my immediate world -- in my family, coworkers, and friends -- the community I build. My core values I would say are honesty, critical thinking, effort, and enjoyment. I hate sneaky snakes of people who will fuck over their neighbor for personal gain. If the opportunity arises for me to advance my own agenda, I'll happily throw such people under the bus.. give them a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> 4. I think what has happened over the years is that I noticed that I'm good at learning things quickly, so I've become really lazy and complacent when it comes to academics and what not. I always under budget the amount of time I need to accomplish things. I still get them done though somehow but it can become a really stressful hustle at the last minute. I know that when I put my full sustained effort into something, I can succeed, so I think I subconsciously sabotage myself sometimes just to make things more of a challenge.
> 
> 5. I think good and bad don't exist. I believe that people are essentially blank canvases and ascribe personal meaning to their lives. Everybody has a monster in their lives, even monsters have their own monsters. For this reason, I can get really existentially depressed at times. Don't get me wrong, I'm most of the time a really happy and content person, even if I don't show it. I figure, even if the world would spin just the same without me, why not take part in it, appreciate all the things that it has to offer, and see where I can influence and help out.


ENTP.

1- I'm incredibly attracted to the occult and sometimes bizarre. Reading about theology from different perspectives is pretty interesting to me.

2- I need music to keep myself mentally stable. Maybe because through music, I can experience the expressions of the human soul that I could not through regular social interaction. Music is part of my identity. 

3- I do not really care about material possessions. My ambitions are all centered on personal achievement, self improvement. "I did it! I'm THAT GOOD!" 

4- I'm fixated with politics and history. Studying about great personalities, civilizations and deeds of the past is like a hobby to me. 

5- I'm currently in a journey of self discovery, trying to find a greater purpose in life. I'm constantly unsatisfied with the common lifestyle people seem to enjoy in civilization. Sometimes I have crazy ideas, like becoming a hermit, joining a foreign army and going to combat, sacrificing my stable career and abandoning everything I know for the thrill of the unknown. My closest friends and family say I'm nuts, I don't disagree.


----------



## psychologic

@The Conundrum 
1. Ni, possibly Ti. 
2. Se, Ni, Fi. 
3. Ni, lower sensing. 
4. Inconclusive, imo. If I have to pick, Si. 
5. Sounds Fi and N, childlike (dreamy) Se. 

If not INTJ, then INFP. 

1. I come up with metaphors to bring context to the concepts I try to describe, and I honestly love it when they confuse people. 
2. Growing up, my favorite Smash Bros character was Kirby. I played dirty. I’d swallow them and drag them off the map, then spit them out so they fell to their deaths and I floated back up to safety. 
3. My mode in life has been to find the easiest way out of any situation (aka the route that requires the least effort). 
4. I have been described as such by others: confident, high-energy, having “a lot of potential”, brilliant, weird, low empathy, artistic, crazy. and a hermit. 
5. Basically I’m always wondering about how any given thing could be better, especially in functionality — for example, looking at an invention and noting what works well and what changes would have made it better, then thinking about how effective that change would be, etc..


----------



## Vaka

goober said:


> @The Conundrum
> 1. Ni, possibly Ti.
> 2. Se, Ni, Fi.
> 3. Ni, lower sensing.
> 4. Inconclusive, imo. If I have to pick, Si.
> 5. Sounds Fi and N, childlike (dreamy) Se.
> 
> If not INTJ, then INFP.
> 
> 1. I come up with metaphors to bring context to the concepts I try to describe, and I honestly love it when they confuse people.
> 2. Growing up, my favorite Smash Bros character was Kirby. I played dirty. I’d swallow them and drag them off the map, then spit them out so they fell to their deaths and I floated back up to safety.
> 3. My mode in life has been to find the easiest way out of any situation (aka the route that requires the least effort).
> 4. I have been described as such by others: confident, high-energy, having “a lot of potential”, brilliant, weird, low empathy, artistic, crazy. and a hermit.
> 5. Basically I’m always wondering about how any given thing could be better, especially in functionality — for example, looking at an invention and noting what works well and what changes would have made it better, then thinking about how effective that change would be, etc..


1Ne
2 idk man maybe Ne or Se
3 N N N
4 Ne Fi
5 Ne Ti
I'd say ENXP

me
1. I think in symbols and metaphors, that's how I receive the world, but I find it near impossible to tune into 'what is' rather than what could be or might be. Past and future simultaneously. But I enjoy activities that force me into my present body and it can become quite spiritual and meditative. I actually love feeling the power of my body and pushing my limits

2. I believe in subjectivity and that objectivity is impossible. To me, everyone has their own universes, intricate, complex, and words also all have their own universes or fit into an individual's universe in unique, highly subjective ways. I'm highly driven to understand and dig to the very core of my universe. Anything mysterious or paranormal or enigmatic immediately catches me. I hate what's 'already known'

3. I LOVE puzzles and figuring things out. As a child I was told I should be a detective. I was studying programming and still enjoy it

4. I detest stagnation. Transformation is what I live for. I welcome experiences good and bad as they all give me fodder and expand my inner world as well as propel growth. I want to experience all I can and see the world. When I'm able to exit my mind, I can be so moved by the beauty of the world I cry

5. Art(all forms) is of highest importance to me. Music takes me to spiritual, otherworldly states. I place great value on exploring my subconscious where I believe art is born and 'truth' is known


----------



## StinkyBambi

The Conundrum said:


> ENTP.
> 
> 1- I'm incredibly attracted to the occult and sometimes bizarre. Reading about theology from different perspectives is pretty interesting to me.
> 
> 2- I need music to keep myself mentally stable. Maybe because through music, I can experience the expressions of the human soul that I could not through regular social interaction. Music is part of my identity.
> 
> 3- I do not really care about material possessions. My ambitions are all centered on personal achievement, self improvement. "I did it! I'm THAT GOOD!"
> 
> 4- I'm fixated with politics and history. Studying about great personalities, civilizations and deeds of the past is like a hobby to me.
> 
> 5- I'm currently in a journey of self discovery, trying to find a greater purpose in life. I'm constantly unsatisfied with the common lifestyle people seem to enjoy in civilization. Sometimes I have crazy ideas, like becoming a hermit, joining a foreign army and going to combat, sacrificing my stable career and abandoning everything I know for the thrill of the unknown. My closest friends and family say I'm nuts, I don't disagree.


hey. Just wondering who the guy in your avatar is, what film it is from???


----------



## Crowbo

Most likely Fi dom

I- I believe that one of the main keys to happiness in life is to be willing to take risks, chances, pounce on opportunities, and search where the grass is greener. Taking on new paths and reinventing myself is what keeps me satisfied and energized.

II- Most people interpret memes as nothing more than funny internet pictures to get them through the day, but I think there's alot more to em then meets the eye. I enjoy analyzing and speculating the meanings, agendas, culture, and ideas that drive the existence of memes and the mass influence that they have on society on a global scale. 

III- In discussions and debates I can get quickly annoyed if people oversimplify concepts and issues or rely too much on personal anecdotes to prove their points. Do this and I will pick you apart.

IV- I enjoy browsing and stumbling into weird shit on the internet.

V- I wish reincarnation was real cause it would open a huge can of worms when it comes to all the potential future lives of humans and animals I could be. It would be quite the gamble, but one I'm willing to take.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Crowbo .. That's quintessential NTP

1. I rarely make plans in detail. Often, what I would do is envision the end product and then work my way to the beginning with a bit of tweaking/improvisation here and there. Sometimes, it ends up surprisingly good or not.. It's like being a time traveller, but instead of having just one point of destination, my mind would go back and forth.. back and forth. It gets a bit draining mentally, somehow.

2. I have a volatile nature emotionally. I'm aware of how dangerous it is so whenever I am seriously pissed off, I would try to be calm and laidback because if I don't, someone would get hurt. I can just punch someone in the face or destroy public properties and everything that gets in my way. That's why whenever I watch Star Trek and see Spock or even the Incredible hulk, I could somehow relate to their inner conflict and the need to maintain harmony. I would talk my way out of anger if I have to. People often commented on my zen-ness but usually those who are close to me know that I'm rather confrontational and argumentative.

3. I tend to daydream a lot. I think real life is not for me except for being in theme parks. 

4. I enjoy a job well done. To me it is a reward in itself and if fame and success comes as a consequence of it, then good. However I don't really get excited about being famous or successful. In the end, it's all about love. Everything that I do is my yearning to be loved by the person that I look up the most and if I can't have that, none of this matters. 

5. I like to indulge on the pleasure of the senses; mainly sights, smells and touch.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Crowbo .. That's quintessential NTP
> 
> 1. I rarely make plans in detail. Often, what I would do is envision the end product and then work my way to the beginning with a bit of tweaking/improvisation here and there. Sometimes, it ends up surprisingly good or not.. It's like being a time traveller, but instead of having just one point of destination, my mind would go back and forth.. back and forth. It gets a bit draining mentally, somehow.
> 
> 2. I have a volatile nature emotionally. I'm aware of how dangerous it is so whenever I am seriously pissed off, I would try to be calm and laidback because if I don't, someone would get hurt. I can just punch someone in the face or destroy public properties and everything that gets in my way. That's why whenever I watch Star Trek and see Spock or even the Incredible hulk, I could somehow relate to their inner conflict and the need to maintain harmony. I would talk my way out of anger if I have to. People often commented on my zen-ness but usually those who are close to me know that I'm rather confrontational and argumentative.
> 
> 3. I tend to daydream a lot. I think real life is not for me except for being in theme parks.
> 
> 4. I enjoy a job well done. To me it is a reward in itself and if fame and success comes as a consequence of it, then good. However I don't really get excited about being famous or successful. In the end, it's all about love. Everything that I do is my yearning to be loved by the person that I look up the most and if I can't have that, none of this matters.
> 
> 5. I like to indulge on the pleasure of the senses; mainly sights, smells and touch.


You could not get more ISFP if you tried. You're the stereotype of an ISFP. Even your profile picture screams ISFP. You're so ISFP it almost hurts. 

My 5 things about me!: 

1. I don't plan anything. I'm as unpredictable as a drug- fueled jack in the box

2. I have auditioned for several film roles such as dobby in harry potter, james bond, danny ocean in ocean's 11, and anakin skywalker. Unfortunately some other sucker always gets the role, on each occasion it has always been because I'm just too good looking and they say I should just 'stick to playing the pretty boy'. 

3. I have a dog called Mr Pippings and he likes to eat scrambled egg from my face.

4. I spend a lot of time in the shower thinking about a variety of topics such as myself, my future, and what night club I'm going to get effed up at next. 

5. I once drove a car into a river and rode home on the back of a goat whilst declaring myself a noble lord and waving a rotten stick in the air like a sword.


----------



## Jeffrei

LCracker said:


> You could not get more ISFP if you tried. You're the stereotype of an ISFP. Even your profile picture screams ISFP. You're so ISFP it almost hurts.
> 
> My 5 things about me!:
> 
> 1. I don't plan anything. I'm as unpredictable as a drug- fueled jack in the box
> 
> 2. I have auditioned for several film roles such as dobby in harry potter, james bond, danny ocean in ocean's 11, and anakin skywalker. Unfortunately some other sucker always gets the role, on each occasion it has always been because I'm just too good looking and they say I should just 'stick to playing the pretty boy'.
> 
> 3. I have a dog called Mr Pippings and he likes to eat scrambled egg from my face.
> 
> 4. I spend a lot of time in the shower thinking about a variety of topics such as myself, my future, and what night club I'm going to get effed up at next.
> 
> 5. I once drove a car into a river and rode home on the back of a goat whilst declaring myself a noble lord and waving a rotten stick in the air like a sword.


1. P

2. Not sure if that's MBTI related?

3. ^

4. Isn't that technically planning though?

5. drunk ENFP



This isn't exactly 5 things, but I'm following the spirit of the law. Not the letter 

A coworker recently told me a few things they appreciate about me and a few things that I could improve. I figured I could just sub that in place of the 5.

Appreciations
- humor
- giving of self
- good ear
- the fact that I wear skinny jeans but they look like regular jeans

Things to improve
- Eat vegetables
- be more present during meetings


----------



## StinkyBambi

Jeffrei said:


> 1. P
> 
> 2. Not sure if that's MBTI related?
> 
> 3. ^
> 
> 4. Isn't that technically planning though?
> 
> 5. drunk ENFP
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't exactly 5 things, but I'm following the spirit of the law. Not the letter
> 
> A coworker recently told me a few things they appreciate about me and a few things that I could improve. I figured I could just sub that in place of the 5.
> 
> Appreciations
> - humor
> - giving of self
> - good ear
> - the fact that I wear skinny jeans but they look like regular jeans
> 
> Things to improve
> - Eat vegetables
> - be more present during meetings


shut up Jeffrei


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

LCracker said:


> You could not get more ISFP if you tried. You're the stereotype of an ISFP. Even your profile picture screams ISFP. You're so ISFP it almost hurts.


I used to loathe that word but now I can't help being stereotypical. Even the word stereo and typical is synonymous with what I like to listen to during my free time.. Music is the one other thing that makes living bearable.


----------



## Temizzle

Jeffrei said:


> 1. P
> 
> 2. Not sure if that's MBTI related?
> 
> 3. ^
> 
> 4. Isn't that technically planning though?
> 
> 5. drunk ENFP
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't exactly 5 things, but I'm following the spirit of the law. Not the letter
> 
> A coworker recently told me a few things they appreciate about me and a few things that I could improve. I figured I could just sub that in place of the 5.
> 
> Appreciations
> - humor
> - giving of self
> - good ear
> - the fact that I wear skinny jeans but they look like regular jeans
> 
> Things to improve
> - Eat vegetables
> - be more present during meetings


This is how I interpret those things... 

-humor: NA
-giving of self: F preference
-good ear: I preference
-skinny jeans: ok bro
-veggies: 0k br0
-be more present: I, N, and P preference. 

Must conclude INFP. 

1. I open up to no one but my intimate partner and my close family. 

2. I'm confident and proud of my ability to reason soundly and understand + address clearly in conversation. 

3. I like to think long-term about things and tend to always gauge how something will fit into the longer vision I have for myself and my life. I can go with the flow and ignore that tendency from time to time but it always nags at the back of my brain. 

4. I love giving people unsolicited life advice. The people I am giving it to may feel differently. Aw well. 

5. When I invest my energy into something I have a drive to be the best or at the least very effective. I don't like to go unnoticed and I love being surrounded by people that are clever, progressive, intelligent, and not lazy.


----------



## poco a poco

1. Te-Fi axis 
2. Te
3. Ni
4. either Te or Fe
5. Te

Te: 3
Ni: 1
Possible Fe: 1

TeNi ~~~> *ENTJ *fits ^^



*
My 5 things:*
1. I think I can find at least one positive in any given situation, person, thing, etc. Sometimes these things are perceived as "reaching"/"a stretch".

2. In school, I would often debate with teachers (especially my religion teacher) about concepts we were learning. I would also interject annoying comments and derail lessons; in retrospect, I treated the classroom a bit like a playground. 

3. I think I can be perceived as a little rude sometimes. For example, dismissing someone very bluntly if they give me unwanted attention or exiting social situations in a not-so-graceful manner. I am confused and amazed by people who are able to navigate those situations gracefully, like my roommate who manages to reject guys who hit on her in the friendliest, most subtle way possible.

4. I like to think that I can learn something from every day, situation, interaction, observation, whatever. I'm a very curious person, and that's my favorite thing about myself.

5. It bothers me when people think they need to meet certain expectations in love, friendship, family, etc. For example, if someone changes characteristics of themselves for a love when (I think) realistically that person just isn't "right" for them, or if someone thinks they need to do x and y to prove that they care about someone/something.
Aaaaaaaand... go!


----------



## Etiennette

@poco a poco

1) NF, because of your intuitive sense that everything is going to be alright. You can be inspiring, but also unrealistic. Thinkers are usually more logical, yet bleak.
2) Ne. You have a love for expressing your ideas.
3) You do not have Fe, more rather the independence of Fi.
4) Perhaps Ne and Si working together. You see opportunities to learn and remember lessons for future usage.
5) The same reason as 3.

My best guess is XNFP.

1) I care about my sister a lot. I tell her I love her every day, and sometimes it saddens me that I have to leave her one day.

2) I like giving compliments to others. I find that it puts strangers at ease, especially if they have anxiety.

3) I think a lot about the meanings behind my actions and thoughts. If I’m forced to do something I deem not meaningful, I get visibly agitated because I feel like I’m wasting time.

4) I like seeing early morning sunrises, light filtering through leaves, a night sky full of stars, and the shine of gold.

5) I like to laugh a lot. I like to see my friends laugh a lot. I like telling strangers jokes, and seeing them laugh too. There needs to be more lighthearted humor in this world, I believe. There’s already so much suffering, and life’s too short to experience it so harshly.


----------



## Belledonna

Etiennette said:


> 1) I care about my sister a lot. I tell her I love her every day, and sometimes it saddens me that I have to leave her one day.
> 
> 2) I like giving compliments to others. I find that it puts strangers at ease, especially if they have anxiety.
> 
> 3) I think a lot about the meanings behind my actions and thoughts. If I’m forced to do something I deem not meaningful, I get visibly agitated because I feel like I’m wasting time.
> 
> 4) I like seeing early morning sunrises, light filtering through leaves, a night sky full of stars, and the shine of gold.
> 
> 5) I like to laugh a lot. I like to see my friends laugh a lot. I like telling strangers jokes, and seeing them laugh too. There needs to be more lighthearted humor in this world, I believe. There’s already so much suffering, and life’s too short to experience it so harshly.


1. Fe - I don't think Fi user is fine with saying love outloud.

2. Fe - Clear enough.

3. Ni - Meanings of things, high Ni so as Fe -- xNFJ

4. Ni + Se equally strong, so must not be so far apart - Ni-aux Se-tert? 

5. Fe - in fact, F and N preference.

Enfj hands down. Enneagram I assume that you are whether 9w8 or 7w6? I'm not sure.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I did this once but that's when I'm unsure of my type/ mistyped. So I think I'd do it again.


1. I don't like being controlled by anyone or anything. Be it fate, rules and regulations. I am who I am and it's good to be true. I crave for acceptance by, not people, but spirits. In terms of spiritual things, something unseen that drives us through the lives. Sounds too whimsy pinksy? Or even idiotic? I know, trust me.

2. There are farrrrrr more things in this world than that you can see and touch. The worlds are heavily layered and much too wide and broad for narrow-minded perspective can understand. Basically the possibilities and realities are infinite.

3. I value logical decisions. But I also value my beliefs. Both of them complimenting each other, not conflicting. If my beliefs crash with the most logical decision, I move around to another decision that balancing the two aspects. I don't like illogical persons and those who act without thinking. I am quite an observant though, prefer to look from afar before decide how to act. Quietly judging and planning.

4. I have poor skill on handling details and routines. Rules are understandable so long as they are understandable, I don't follow anything blindly. Especially when someone imposes rules on me, I will be very glitched. I think rules can be quite like a chain that bind us down to the dump while we can fly a lot further in the vast skies. But without them the chaos will be quite uncontrollable. But I don't like them regardless.

5. I crave for freedom and spiritual peace. While I also love to learn about practically anything I can get my hands on and love to be in leadership position, my realm is somewhere in the forest (figuratively speaking <3). If I could I'd love to share my knowledge to those who seeks it. But for someone who just want to get things done and refuse to learn, leave me.

If you could, try to guess my enneagram and wing!!


----------



## Rydori

Belledonna said:


> 1. Fe - I don't think Fi user is fine with saying love outloud.
> 
> 2. Fe - Clear enough.
> 
> 3. Ni - Meanings of things, high Ni so as Fe -- xNFJ
> 
> 4. Ni + Se equally strong, so must not be so far apart - Ni-aux Se-tert?
> 
> 5. Fe - in fact, F and N preference.
> 
> Enfj hands down. Enneagram I assume that you are whether 9w8 or 7w6? I'm not sure.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I did this once but that's when I'm unsure of my type/ mistyped. So I think I'd do it again.
> 
> 
> 1. I don't like being controlled by anyone or anything. Be it fate, rules and regulations. I am who I am and it's good to be true. I crave for acceptance by, not people, but spirits. In terms of spiritual things, something unseen that drives us through the lives. Sounds too whimsy pinksy? Or even idiotic? I know, trust me.
> 
> 2. There are farrrrrr more things in this world than that you can see and touch. The worlds are heavily layered and much too wide and broad for narrow-minded perspective can understand. Basically the possibilities and realities are infinite.
> 
> 3. I value logical decisions. But I also value my beliefs. Both of them complimenting each other, not conflicting. If my beliefs crash with the most logical decision, I move around to another decision that balancing the two aspects. I don't like illogical persons and those who act without thinking. I am quite an observant though, prefer to look from afar before decide how to act. Quietly judging and planning.
> 
> 4. I have poor skill on handling details and routines. Rules are understandable so long as they are understandable, I don't follow anything blindly. Especially when someone imposes rules on me, I will be very glitched. I think rules can be quite like a chain that bind us down to the dump while we can fly a lot further in the vast skies. But without them the chaos will be quite uncontrollable. But I don't like them regardless.
> 
> 5. I crave for freedom and spiritual peace. While I also love to learn about practically anything I can get my hands on and love to be in leadership position, my realm is somewhere in the forest (figuratively speaking <3). If I could I'd love to share my knowledge to those who seeks it. But for someone who just want to get things done and refuse to learn, leave me.
> 
> If you could, try to guess my enneagram and wing!!


1.Fi
2.Ti + N
3.Fi + N
4. Not a J
5. Fi

INFP, also for your enneagram I think you're a 4w5, being an advocate for what yu love and wanting to explore more of this world (5 winged)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. My two deadly sins are Wrath and Envy, in where for Wrath I would have huge inner anger for those who have wrong me or cause harm in the past in where I may seek for vengeance. As for envy I can bit a bit jealous of others success and try to write my own success as better.

2. I lack intimacy skills and can be quite uneased by strong connections

3. I have very strong views on stuff in where I can be stubbornly righteous and either see a topic as super good or super bad and based on which the argument is based on, either heavily support it or completely deny it.

4. I'm actually quite sensitive to criticism, however I try my best to avoid showing this, even though it'll most likely leak. anyone who exposes it and make fun of it further tends to get on my bad side.

5. I like listening to a variety of different music.


----------



## Temizzle

Bun Bun said:


> 1.Fi
> 2.Ti + N
> 3.Fi + N
> 4. Not a J
> 5. Fi
> 
> INFP, also for your enneagram I think you're a 4w5, being an advocate for what yu love and wanting to explore more of this world (5 winged)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 1. My two deadly sins are Wrath and Envy, in where for Wrath I would have huge inner anger for those who have wrong me or cause harm in the past in where I may seek for vengeance. As for envy I can bit a bit jealous of others success and try to write my own success as better.
> 
> 2. I lack intimacy skills and can be quite uneased by strong connections
> 
> 3. I have very strong views on stuff in where I can be stubbornly righteous and either see a topic as super good or super bad and based on which the argument is based on, either heavily support it or completely deny it.
> 
> 4. I'm actually quite sensitive to criticism, however I try my best to avoid showing this, even though it'll most likely leak. anyone who exposes it and make fun of it further tends to get on my bad side.
> 
> 5. I like listening to a variety of different music.


1. Sounds like Fi with some Te sprinkled in. 
2. Sounds like T preference with possible introversion. 
3. Sounds like a mixture of Fi and Si.
4. Sounds like Fi.
5. Generic... most people do. 

I see a lot of Fi sprinkled in but since there seems to be a preference for thinking paired with visibility of Si but less visibility of Ne (actually your 5th statement might be considered Ne.. but too vague to conclude that IMO) I would conclude ISTJ. ESTJ would not have that much Fi visible. 

1. I frequently catch logic gaps in what people say or do. I'm good at tracing inconsistencies and highlighting them. I'm good at holding people accountable to things that they have said. I'm good at understanding the rules of a system and putting those rules to action -- even if the system is non-standard -- I can assess those rules in the vacuum bubble that is that system. 

2. I like to read self improvement and strategy books, but I detest self-help books. I recognize that most self-help books are some average joe-schmoe trying to profit off of people's depression, sadness, and ineffectual existence with some half-assed bullshit life advice that makes me cringe. I much rather prefer to read books from experts in the field I am interested in, people that can lay down strategies for personal or business success with solid reasoning, or people that can explain why I should do things a certain way with numbers or studies. Sometimes I can enjoy reading fiction and getting lost in another world -- like crime & punishment. 

3. I have a very selective care. I don't know what it is about certain people -- perhaps it's innocence, honesty, a good attitude -- but something about certain people triggers a soft spot in my heart and I truly wish the best for them, want to help them any way I can, and puts a smile on my face whenever they are happy healthy and thriving. Other people though I can be extremely complacent with. 

4. My long-term goals involve climbing to the top of a corp and acquiring an executive position where I collect fat stacks. My long-long term goals are far more selfless -- what will I do with the money that I acquire? Certainly not buy golden jet skis and hawaiian punch water fountains in my bedroom. I want to see first and foremost my close family and friends thrive for generations to come. Then I want to support artists that speak to me, but more importantly address much larger issues that plague the country and the world -- nutrition, medicine, education, corruption, etc. 

5. I like vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Etiennette

@Temizzle
1) The first three sentences sounded like Ti and Si to me, yet the last sentence is Ni and Te.
2) Well that’s simply being smart about what you’re reading. I agree that there’s subpar reading material out there, and I’ve seen it before. In function terms, however, you have a preference for Te; Ti users usually don’t think about practicality but they are very explorative.
3) You value other people, but only if they have a set of virtues you deem important. You have a Fi preference, but it’s not very strong.
4) I see Te, Ni, and healthy Fi. 
5) Hey I do too! :laughing:

My best guess is that you’re an XNTJ.

1) Whenever I feel down, I like going on runs through my neighborhood and pet all the dogs I meet. I even map out the whole route in my head to meet the most dogs, and whenever my friends feel down I ask them if they want to see Kuma (he’s a wonderful gray husky whose owners allow me to enter their backyard and spend time with him). I want to get a husky when I’m older. :heart:

2) Sometimes I get into play fights with my sister because we don’t know who loves the other most.

3) Whenever I walk into a room, I can automatically sense what the people inside of it feel. This makes me especially overwhelmed with grief at funerals. However, I find that it’s very easy for me to “tune” the mood and make it more positive when necessary.

4) I detest people who take advantage of others, emotionally or otherwise. In high school I listened to others about their relationships, and sometimes I’m infuriatingly appalled by the selfishness people exude at times.

5) If someone asks me to begin a major project without any plans, I’m floored. In these situations I need to think about others and how their roles can be used efficiently, how we can make steady progress without burning out or being slow, and all sorts of other things related to the project. I like to strategize a lot, and whenever I’m under the leadership of a person that heads into things without a thought I get incredibly angry.


----------



## temptingthesea

@Etiennette
(Note that I haven't mastered the functions. Probably never gonna master them.)

But I can definitely feel strong Fe + J vibes off your list!
So an ESFJ/ENFJ for me. 

1. I hate cooking. [SUB]I don't cook most of the time. I'm so glad I'm still alive. [/SUB](Thank you, oatmeal.)

2. [SUB]I'm a very distracted creature.[/SUB] I like to do things at my own pace [SUB]unless there's a deadline to meet.[/SUB]

3. [SUB]I cannot name my feelings/emotions most of the time.[/SUB] I try to express them through personal metaphors.

4. I need mental stimulation and emotional connection before everything else. [SUB]Bare your soul to me and we can discard every other garment soon after.[/SUB]

5. I feel like I'm a ghost who happens to write poetry.[SUB][/SUB]


----------



## LudWik

@temptingthesea 
INFP / INFJ. One of those two, for sure. 

---

1. On a very average day, I am too busy in my quest to become some kind of mythological monster.

2. I buy used books like many women buy new shoes...it's about my only money vice.

3. I'm not really one to take the lead if I don't have to...but give me my badge and gun and I will put everyone and everything into shape.

4. I avoid public displays of affection like the plague -- that is to say, irrationally. 

5. I love penguins and hate pigeons.


----------



## Crowbo

Imma say INXJ

1- I
2-Am
3-So
4-Very
5-Thicc


----------



## Firelily

Crowbo said:


> Imma say INXJ
> 
> 1- I
> 2-Am
> 3-So
> 4-Very
> 5-Thicc


HAHAHAHAHAHA 
ok well thats soooo ENTP 

uno, I make friends everywhere i go 

dos, I love learning new things and exploring them in depth 

tres, i will stop on a highway just to help someone if they need it 

cuatro, Sometimes i am so lost in thought i forget where i'm driving and automatically drive somewhere i know well. :laughing:

cinco, I dislike rules and being told to do something just because someone said i had to


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

> uno, I make friends everywhere i go
> 
> dos, I love learning new things and exploring them in depth
> 
> tres, i will stop on a highway just to help someone if they need it
> 
> cuatro, Sometimes i am so lost in thought i forget where i'm driving and automatically drive somewhere i know well.
> 
> cinco, I dislike rules and being told to do something just because someone said i had to


uno.- Emmm, Fe, or maybe Se?
dos.- Sounds a bit like Ti
tres.- Feeler as a top
cuatro.- High intuition
cinco.- OK, perceptive.

I'll go with ENFP.
By the way, I think he was more of an ESFP, he did something because of simply doing it in the moment because he felt like it. ENTP's want to exploit new things to enjoy the moment by somehow thinking something weird that somehow makes sense, at least for them.

IIIIIIIT'S SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!

1.- I tend to overthink things, very often in fact. I can't stop my mind from working, like if everytime I try to relax I get a thought that keeps me awake a lot of the time.
2.- I'm not an enthusiast for activities like yoga, hearing most of my father and sister's songs in their playlist, sleeping, most of gym exercises. Overall, I don't like things where you must either stand and slow down or where you must make repetitive moves without exitement.
3.- I love characters who can be smart and headstrong. Sometimes quirky but also very cunning. Shyness and dogmatic personalities often puts me off, and I also don't like "smarties" who are overspecialized in book smart, thought it wouldn't hurt if the guy has some sense of culture. Dumb characters rarely score high in my like meter, and for some reason I dislike stoicism, althought I'm not into hot headed hooligans either. Social awkwardness is a mixed bag, I like them when is not an inherent trait, it doesn't domain her character and if he growns out of it.
4.- I'm a bit center-leftist and a libertarian. I can switch left-right whenever I find one side more convincing than other thought. I don't believe in tradition over progress and I hate personalities like Stalin(chased intellectuals because they were smarter than him, submitting Russia into a medieval like system with old technology), The Kim dynasty (worse than Stalin in that regard), Pol Pot (he tryed to eliminate "capitalism" by destroying factories and laboratories)(you know, I noted that most of the regimes I hate tend to be communist-stalinist).
5.- I love to argue my point of views. I like to be very argumentative and I must admit I have a morbid pleassure in beating someone in an argument battle. That being said, I don't like to be on the other side of the spectrum. I hate lose, not just in arguments, but I just plain hate lose.


----------



## Temizzle

ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> uno.- Emmm, Fe, or maybe Se?
> dos.- Sounds a bit like Ti
> tres.- Feeler as a top
> cuatro.- High intuition
> cinco.- OK, perceptive.
> 
> I'll go with ENFP.
> By the way, I think he was more of an ESFP, he did something because of simply doing it in the moment because he felt like it. ENTP's want to exploit new things to enjoy the moment by somehow thinking something weird that somehow makes sense, at least for them.
> 
> IIIIIIIT'S SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1.- I tend to overthink things, very often in fact. I can't stop my mind from working, like if everytime I try to relax I get a thought that keeps me awake a lot of the time.
> 2.- I'm not an enthusiast for activities like yoga, hearing most of my father and sister's songs in their playlist, sleeping, most of gym exercises. Overall, I don't like things where you must either stand and slow down or where you must make repetitive moves without exitement.
> 3.- I love characters who can be smart and headstrong. Sometimes quirky but also very cunning. Shyness and dogmatic personalities often puts me off, and I also don't like "smarties" who are overspecialized in book smart, thought it wouldn't hurt if the guy has some sense of culture. Dumb characters rarely score high in my like meter, and for some reason I dislike stoicism, althought I'm not into hot headed hooligans either. Social awkwardness is a mixed bag, I like them when is not an inherent trait, it doesn't domain her character and if he growns out of it.
> 4.- I'm a bit center-leftist and a libertarian. I can switch left-right whenever I find one side more convincing than other thought. I don't believe in tradition over progress and I hate personalities like Stalin(chased intellectuals because they were smarter than him, submitting Russia into a medieval like system with old technology), The Kim dynasty (worse than Stalin in that regard), Pol Pot (he tryed to eliminate "capitalism" by destroying factories and laboratories)(you know, I noted that most of the regimes I hate tend to be communist-stalinist).
> 5.- I love to argue my point of views. I like to be very argumentative and I must admit I have a morbid pleassure in beating someone in an argument battle. That being said, I don't like to be on the other side of the spectrum. I hate lose, not just in arguments, but I just plain hate lose.


1. This sounds like Ne
2. Sounds like either Se or low-functioning Si. 
3. Sounds like Fe -- lot of emphasis on culture. 
4. Sounds kind of NTish. 
5. Nail in the head NT. 

I would conclude ENTP since you seem to have a particular aversion to Si but seem more comfortable exercising Fe as you expressed in question 3. 


1. My favorite characters are those who stay true to their instincts and push their vision or instincts against the opposition and find some way to come on top regardless of the circumstances. 

2. Predictable things are boring. I prefer excitement, navigating unknown territory, surprises, and impact. 

3. It takes a lot for me to be mad, and even more for me to enter rage mode. When I do enter rage mode though it's a volcano that has passed the point of no return -- I'm going to steam roll some shit and there is no stopping me. 

4. Lately I have started to think a lot about my future children -- what kind of world do I want to bring them into, what kind of partner should I marry to create the type of family dynamic I would want to raise them in -- what values I would teach them and how I need to become the example that I would like my kids to become one day. I'm starting to be more cognizant of viewing women as somebody's daughter and imagining what kind of guy I would feel proud to have my daughter marry one day -- and thinking about how I can come closer to being that guy so my daughter has a strong role-model of what a man and a man's love should look like. I have no kids btw nor will I anytime soon. 

5. Action movies are cool, I can enjoy them particularly if the action seems realistic and is impressive. But I prefer movies with more depth to them. I would say my favorite genre is drama because they usually explore deeper topics concerning humanity. Movies like The Godfather, Good Will Hunting, Interstellar (I guess this is kind of Sci Fi), American Gangster, A Bronx Tale. Also Game of Thrones, Mad Men, Breaking Bad.


----------



## MyaTheTiger

I would say you are xSFP, I am not sure are you an extrovert or an introvert though. 🙂


1.I am very anxious in social situations and I find it very hard to meet new people and behave normally like everyone else. My friends often call me stiff and quiet. 

2.I love music and I sort of use it to manipulate my emotions or feel them more deeply. 

3. I have a tendency to overeat, as it helps me feel pleasure and more connected to physical world, but I am not fat because I try very hard to be in a good shape. 

4. Weird things come to my mind all the time and my brain is always bouncing from one thing to another. I also have a good memory and I often remember random things. I can be quite obsessive. 

5. I love people ane I get attached too quickly, but I also get really tired of spending too much time around others and I love my time alone. But if I am alone for too long with my mind, it starts going crazy.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

1.- Ne
2.- Low Si
3.- A small preference for thinking over feeling.
4.- Strong predilection over Perceiving.
5.- Some sense of Extraversion.

You might look like an ENTP


Here's my fifth post.....or sixth? I don't freaking know.

1.- I detest the idea of not being able to take my own decitions. I'm adaptable, but at the same time I hate the idea of not being able to control what I want. I can change my mind if something convinces me, but I can also be very decisive in what I want.

2.- I love to talk. I often talk too much I tend to irritate my family. I love to be an expositor in my school teamworks. I detest when I can't tell my reasons or point of views.

3.- I hate to work more than necessary. I'm not against working, I just don't like when I find a job too long, tedious or boring than necessary.

4.- I often ask to other people about what do they think about me because I often feel I don't know myself very much.

5.- I often deliberately do things in a weird way because I love how people react to it. Same as often asking people thinks I already know because I want to see what they respond.


----------



## Bitterself

ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> 1.- Ne
> 2.- Low Si
> 3.- A small preference for thinking over feeling.
> 4.- Strong predilection over Perceiving.
> 5.- Some sense of Extraversion.
> 
> You might look like an ENTP
> 
> 
> Here's my fifth post.....or sixth? I don't freaking know.
> 
> 1.- I detest the idea of not being able to take my own decitions. I'm adaptable, but at the same time I hate the idea of not being able to control what I want. I can change my mind if something convinces me, but I can also be very decisive in what I want.
> 
> 2.- I love to talk. I often talk too much I tend to irritate my family. I love to be an expositor in my school teamworks. I detest when I can't tell my reasons or point of views.
> 
> 3.- I hate to work more than necessary. I'm not against working, I just don't like when I find a job too long, tedious or boring than necessary.
> 
> 4.- I often ask to other people about what do they think about me because I often feel I don't know myself very much.
> 
> 5.- I often deliberately do things in a weird way because I love how people react to it. Same as often asking people thinks I already know because I want to see what they respond.


1-ExTx
2-Extroverted
3-Perceiver, probably xNxP
4-Low or no Fi
5-Tertiary Fe

Overall ENTP fits very well, ESTP a close second.


1-I have a hard time saying no, maybe because I want to avoid conflict.

2-I have never been in a physical fight in my life (I'm 19).

3-I feel like people have high expectations from me and I'm afraid I will let them down.

4-I don't believe in things such as astrology, chakras etc. but I secretely wish they were real.

5-I don't think I have met anyone more open minded than me (probably bcs people in where I live are very traditional).


----------



## Temizzle

Bitterself said:


> 1-ExTx
> 2-Extroverted
> 3-Perceiver, probably xNxP
> 4-Low or no Fi
> 5-Tertiary Fe
> 
> Overall ENTP fits very well, ESTP a close second.
> 
> 
> 1-I have a hard time saying no, maybe because I want to avoid conflict.
> 
> 2-I have never been in a physical fight in my life (I'm 19).
> 
> 3-I feel like people have high expectations from me and I'm afraid I will let them down.
> 
> 4-I don't believe in things such as astrology, chakras etc. but I secretely wish they were real.
> 
> 5-I don't think I have met anyone more open minded than me (probably bcs people in where I live are very traditional).


1 - sounds like enneagram 9. 
2 - sounds like enneagram 9.
3 - sounds like enneagram 9. 
4 - kind of sounds like enneagram 9. 
5 - sounds like enneagram 9w1. 

I conclude... enneagram 9. lol. Myers Briggs-wise I see F preference in 1, lack of Se in 2, F preference in 3, possible S preference in 4, clues of Ne use in 5. I would guess INFP or ISFJ. 

1) I tend to over-estimate my capabilities time and time again and don't really learn from it. I err on the side of cocky and too much self-belief then get beat up over it when things go south and reality checks in. 

2) I tend to get isolated from others if I'm not careful but I don't like it. I prefer to be among people and interacting with them -- I think that the way that I behave on a day-to-day though I naturally push people away without realizing it. Deep down I oscillate between not wanting to be a burden on others and not finding any utility in interacting with certain people so I don't waste my time. (side note.. feel like there's a personal lesson to be learned here...)

3) Feel torn in two directions. One part of me wishes I could live on an island or a farm with my loved ones away from society and live a self-sustaining, peaceful lifestyle without the drama and commotion of society. The other part of me wants to play the game of risk-taking, action, adrenaline, exhilaration, participation, engagement, success, conquest, joy, laughter, vitality, overcoming obstacles, becoming something great. 

4) I believe I'm good at noticing unsuccessful patterns in other people. In myself, I tend to be more blind. Also may have a hard time getting people on the right track to fix those patterns, but I try and have had some success. 

5) I can deeply appreciate a depth of understanding of the world. But I don't like it when people somehow logic themselves into a certain belief set that only makes sense to them and has no benefit to others. I prefer to deal in information that is useful either to me, someone in my life, or society and large. Philosophers can irritate me -- I think the field as a whole, of course has some necessary fundamentals (how to form an argument... rules of logic) but tends to use bombastic language in order to cover up the fact that it's really a bullshit discipline where people stand around and ruminate about pointless things in their minds with no plan of action or proposed benefit. Logic exercises and puzzles can be fun, but I could not see myself doing that for a living. I have a deep respect for engineers even though I personally am not one. I prefer to exist in the interlude of the 2 -- business -- connecting the beneficial stuff from philosophy to the engineers to make novel things happen or meet a need that other people may not have realized. I believe my strength lies in empathetically understanding what is needed and doing my best to rally my resources to meet that need and exceed expectations if possible. Delivering value is where the good stuff is.


----------



## SaraGoop

ENTP?

1. I am very good at math 
2. I make friends easily and tend to lead, but I never spread myself out too thin.
3. I like consulting and inspiring people
4. I hate irrational people who don't follow logic, though I will admit that even sometimes feelings get the best of me.
5. I hate the thought of organizing but once I do it it's fun, and I plan to procrastinate.


----------



## IcyWinds3

> ENTP?
> 
> 1. I am very good at math
> 2. I make friends easily and tend to lead, but I never spread myself out too thin.
> 3. I like consulting and inspiring people
> 4. I hate irrational people who don't follow logic, though I will admit that even sometimes feelings get the best of me.
> 5. I hate the thought of organizing but once I do it it's fun, and I plan to procrastinate.


I'd agree with ENTJ. 

1. I'm impulsive, fun loving, and playful most of the time but I can also be calm, chill, and reserved when I want to be. I tend not to be a directly social person, I am sort of the cool kid who says what he wants when he wants, and goofs around sometimes, but also someone who everyone respects and doesn't quite understand at the same time. Definitely prefer to be saying things or saying my thoughts aloud than being quiet tho. Too much alone time is bad for me.

2. I'm strong willed and tough, and don't show my emotions. I may not be completely empathetic, but I can be empathetic and caring once I know you deeply. However, I really do like sharing my feelings with someone I trust, because sometimes it boils over. 

3. I'm very protective over those I love. If something happened to my girlfriend, I'd feel awful because I hold myself responsible for her. I usually don't care about most people, but when I find someone I do care for, it's very strong. I'm her 'rock, strong, steady, loyal and reliable to her even if I'm irresponsible most of the time. I'm a big softie around her, but her only.

4. I do have a soft side to me that cares a lot about justice. I'm someone who steps right in the middle of action, wanting to be the real life superhero. I'm someone who you can see gets taken over by a in the moment anger when someone is getting badly hurt. 

5. Te users don't really like me. I'm rule breaking, go with the flow, and follow my own set of rules. I also get annoyed by how rigid and boring they are.


----------



## Ecchi

ISTP (the stack is Ti Se Ni Fe)



1. I will follow rules, but more so because cooperating allows me to get what I want and less so because I agree with the rules.

2. Nihilism makes zero sense to me.

3. Debates are annoying.

4. My favorite sports are contact sports.

5. I wish public nudity was always allowed.


----------



## SaraGoop

ExTP?

1. I act very confident and "bitchy" in public but I'm actually deeply insecure and feel like I'll never be enough
2. I tend to lead but I am also easily influenced
3. revenge and power are sick, and deep pleasures of mine.
4. I like writing
5. I never lose an argument.


----------



## Temizzle

SaraGoop said:


> ExTP?
> 
> 1. I act very confident and "bitchy" in public but I'm actually deeply insecure and feel like I'll never be enough
> 2. I tend to lead but I am also easily influenced
> 3. revenge and power are sick, and deep pleasures of mine.
> 4. I like writing
> 5. I never lose an argument.


1 could be Te/Fi
2 could be Te or Fe
3 sounds like Te + Fi
4 sounds like Fi
5 sounds like Te

would conclude xxTJ.

1. I can pick up on nuances in body language to understand people, their motives, and what they are capable of

2. I do my best to be polite and cordial with most people, but when things start going south my attitude flips and shit gets serious. I definitely have differing levels of seriousness and at the highest level I am ruthless. At lower levels I'm pretty whimsical and don't really care so I go with the flow.

3. I find myself often wishing people had more vision determination and seriousness to accomplish things. I feel like once I find this group of people I can be myself and we can go places. That said, some other part of me is starting to feel like I need to just start creating this type of attitude in the people around me.

4. In my downtime or on other people's time I really enjoy taking my time, showing up late, and doing things when I want how I want.

5. I deeply enjoy music. Unrelated: I enjoy argumentative banter for the fun of it.


----------



## Bastard

Ecchi said:


> 1. I will follow rules, but more so because cooperating allows me to get what I want and less so because I agree with the rules.
> 2. Nihilism makes zero sense to me.
> 3. Debates are annoying.
> 4. My favorite sports are contact sports.
> 5. I wish public nudity was always allowed.


1. Introversion.
2. Weak thinking.
3. Weak thinking.
4. Sensation.
5. Fe. 



SaraGoop said:


> ExTP?
> 
> 1. I act very confident and "bitchy" in public but I'm actually deeply insecure and feel like I'll never be enough
> 2. I tend to lead but I am also easily influenced
> 3. revenge and power are sick, and deep pleasures of mine.
> 4. I like writing
> 5. I never lose an argument.


1. Weak Se and Fi.
2. Weak Se and Fi.
3. You really want Se, baby.
4. -
5. You're willing to lie. 



Temizzle said:


> 1. I can pick up on nuances in body language to understand people, their motives, and what they are capable of.
> 2. I do my best to be polite and cordial with most people, but when things start going south my attitude flips and shit gets serious. I definitely have differing levels of seriousness and at the highest level I am ruthless. At lower levels I'm pretty whimsical and don't really care so I go with the flow.
> 3. I find myself often wishing people had more vision determination and seriousness to accomplish things. I feel like once I find this group of people I can be myself and we can go places. That said, some other part of me is starting to feel like I need to just start creating this type of attitude in the people around me.
> 4. In my downtime or on other people's time I really enjoy taking my time, showing up late, and doing things when I want how I want.
> 5. I deeply enjoy music. Unrelated: I enjoy argumentative banter for the fun of it.


1. S and F.
2. Se > Fi.
3. Se > Ni.
4. Fi.
5. -
Unrelated: E. 

1. I would rather go it alone than follow somebody else.
2. I don't _deeply_ care about anything.
3. I step on toes when I mean to. I step on toes when I don't mean to.
4. I appreciate passionate people.
5. I like to have a good time. No buzzkillers.


----------



## BlueGunner

Temizzle said:


> 1. I can pick up on nuances in body language to understand people, their motives, and what they are capable of
> 
> 2. I do my best to be polite and cordial with most people, but when things start going south my attitude flips and shit gets serious. I definitely have differing levels of seriousness and at the highest level I am ruthless. At lower levels I'm pretty whimsical and don't really care so I go with the flow.
> 
> 3. I find myself often wishing people had more vision determination and seriousness to accomplish things. I feel like once I find this group of people I can be myself and we can go places. That said, some other part of me is starting to feel like I need to just start creating this type of attitude in the people around me.
> 
> 4. In my downtime or on other people's time I really enjoy taking my time, showing up late, and doing things when I want how I want.
> 
> 5. I deeply enjoy music. Unrelated: I enjoy argumentative banter for the fun of it.


I thought ENFJ for the first one, but the rest sounds like T more than F. 

ENTJ 8w7 


1. My favorite colors of clothing are usually bright ones like Green, Blue, Yellow, and Red. 

2. I'm not the best when it comes to solving puzzles, but I have some talent of strategy. 

3. I'm really good at reading people through body movement, tone of voice, and coming to a conclusion on how they're feeling. 

4. I don't like telling people what to do, anyone who follows me, does so on their own accord. 

5. I have an easier time typing other people than I do typing myself. >.>


----------



## Bastard

BlueGunner said:


> 1. My favorite colors of clothing are usually bright ones like Green, Blue, Yellow, and Red.
> 2. I'm not the best when it comes to solving puzzles, but I have some talent of strategy.
> 3. I'm really good at reading people through body movement, tone of voice, and coming to a conclusion on how they're feeling.
> 4. I don't like telling people what to do, anyone who follows me, does so on their own accord.
> 5. I have an easier time typing other people than I do typing myself. >.>


Oops. Doing you anyway.

1. That you think this means something suggests SF. :laughing:
2. Weak T.
3. S and F.
4. Anti Te. Anti Se.
5. Weak T.


----------



## BlueGunner

Bastard said:


> Oops. Doing you anyway.
> 
> 1. That you think this means something suggests SF. :laughing:
> 2. Weak T.
> 3. S and F.
> 4. Anti Te. Anti Se.
> 5. Weak T.


Thanks, but you didn't say anything about you.


----------



## Bastard

BlueGunner said:


> Thanks, but you didn't say anything about you.


I did on last page. You skipped by accident. :tongue:



Bastard said:


> 1. I would rather go it alone than follow somebody else.
> 2. I don't _deeply_ care about anything.
> 3. I step on toes when I mean to. I step on toes when I don't mean to.
> 4. I appreciate passionate people.
> 5. I like to have a good time. No buzzkillers.


----------



## 0wl

ISTP

1. I can be idealistic about people when I see a potential in them, but when I don't and they seem kind of empty or dumb, I feel no respect for them whatsoever. 

2. I am eccentric and often hear things like: "Why do you always need to be so different?". 

3. I am prone to negative thinking, I see a lot of possibilities but I also see how none of them are going to become real anyway or they somehow screw up along the way.

4. I am creative in an artsy and intellectual sense, but my ideas are useless in real life. I can write you a poem in a few minutes, but coming up with solutions or inovations for the real life is hell for me.

5. I have extremely high expectations of myself and others as well.


----------



## Kommandant

INFP or INFJ

1. I'm either late or (kind of) on time but super tired.
2. Lazy and i procrastinate a lot.
3. I collect historical collectibles (great sentence). History is my passion, is what i'm trying to say.
4. Spend a lot of time in front of my computer.
5. Lowkey i cry a lot dont tell anyone thx.


----------



## Rong Wong

Kommandant

1. P
2. P
3. Si for the historical collectables (i.e. nostalgia)
4. Perhaps you are hinting at I ?
5. Inferior F, and I won't tell anyone about the crying :wink:

INTP


1. My idea of a plan is an outline. I adapt on the fly rather than lock in all of the details before hand. 

2. I rarely think of my past, it just doesn't interest me.

3. I have lots of energy and move at a rapid pace.

4. Emotions wash over me. I don't get caught up in them (most of the time).

5. My Achilles' heel is my ability to know how I feel about things. I'm somewhat detached from reality.


----------



## Forest Nymph

ENTP or possibly ENFP


1) Don't let them say you ain't beautiful. They can all get fucked, just stay true to you,

2) And who I've been is with you on these beaches, Your Venice bitch, your die-hard, your weakness

3) Doctor, my eyes, tell me what is wrong, was I unwise, to keep them open for so long?

4) Join in the rank and file , thousands in the flow, Minnows on the freeway, on and on it goes, I don't want to go I don't want to live this, I don't want this life, there's more than this

5) She had rings on her fingers and bells on her shoes,
And I knew without askin' she was into the blues.
She wore scarlet begonias tucked into her curls,
I knew right away she was not like other girls, other girls.


----------



## Lala999

XSFP enneagram 7

1- I like white/gray/black colours.
2- I really really like kind, nice & humble people
3- I love real madrid and enjoy watching them playing football
4- I like spending time drawing or playing piano
5- I love nature and I prefer sitting/sleeping under a tree for several hours in nice weather.

(Sorry for my english.)


----------



## Temizzle

Lala999 said:


> XSFP enneagram 7
> 
> 1- I like white/gray/black colours.
> 2- I really really like kind, nice & humble people
> 3- I love real madrid and enjoy watching them playing football
> 4- I like spending time drawing or playing piano
> 5- I love nature and I prefer sitting/sleeping under a tree for several hours in nice weather.
> 
> (Sorry for my english.)


IsfX

1 I don’t care to make everyone like me 
2 Love to play chess and chess-like thinking 
3 I get hunches on people and situations that are often right, though the hunches are vague
4 Cant trust things blindly, everything needs to make sense for me especially if I’m gonna invest something into it. I’m alsways adjusting and expanding my knowledge of the world. 
5 I think a lot of people are stupid


----------



## Jeffrei

Temizzle said:


> IsfX
> 
> 1 I don’t care to make everyone like me
> 2 Love to play chess and chess-like thinking
> 3 I get hunches on people and situations that are often right, though the hunches are vague
> 4 Cant trust things blindly, everything needs to make sense for me especially if I’m gonna invest something into it. I’m alsways adjusting and expanding my knowledge of the world.
> 5 I think a lot of people are stupid


1. T

2. NT

3. Hmmm Ni?

4. NTJ

5. ENTJ as ever, my dude. 


1. A customer of mine spent 30-45 seconds pulling together cash from random areas of her wallet. When she finished she said, “this would go so much faster if I just organized it. That’s the story of my life though.” Then she started laughing, but it wasn’t the good kind of laugh. It was the kind that was of a “I’m laughing so I don’t cry” sort of variety. I felt so sorry for her, but I couldn’t really do anything about it because we were busy at the time. :/ 

I probably should have just made the other customers wait five mins, but.. eh. Past is past.


2. When I’m flying on a plane, I like to have some light terbulance. When it’s a really smooth flight, it feels like nothing is happening and I’m not going anywhere. That sort of feeling bugs me.

3. I tend to do stupid stuff like look out my rear view mirror 3 times in a row when backing out in an empty parking lot. I don’t know why. It’s not like cars are going to materialize behind me, but I just can’t fight the urge to check again. Just to be sure.

4. My Myers Briggs type is the elephant surrounded by the five blind men (if you don’t know that metaphor, please look it up. It’s a good one). 

5. Sometimes I want to tell people, “You know, you wouldn’t have this problem if you ___,” but I know they won’t respond well to me just telling them so I ask a lot of questions to try to guide them to the solution.


----------



## Lala999

Jeffrei said:


> 1. A customer of mine spent 30-45 seconds pulling together cash from random areas of her wallet. When she finished she said, “this would go so much faster if I just organized it. That’s the story of my life though.” Then she started laughing, but it wasn’t the good kind of laugh. It was the kind that was of a “I’m laughing so I don’t cry” sort of variety. I felt so sorry for her, but I couldn’t really do anything about it because we were busy at the time. :/
> 
> I probably should have just made the other customers wait five mins, but.. eh. Past is past.
> 
> 
> 2. When I’m flying on a plane, I like to have some light terbulance. When it’s a really smooth flight, it feels like nothing is happening and I’m not going anywhere. That sort of feeling bugs me.
> 
> 3. I tend to do stupid stuff like look out my rear view mirror 3 times in a row when backing out in an empty parking lot. I don’t know why. It’s not like cars are going to materialize behind me, but I just can’t fight the urge to check again. Just to be sure.
> 
> 4. My Myers Briggs type is the elephant surrounded by the five blind men (if you don’t know that metaphor, please look it up. It’s a good one).
> 
> 5. Sometimes I want to tell people, “You know, you wouldn’t have this problem if you ___,” but I know they won’t respond well to me just telling them so I ask a lot of questions to try to guide them to the solution.


I'll play this again, I'm not that good but this sounds fun so...

1- Ti
2- Ne or Se
3- Ne
4- Ne
5- Ne - Ti

I think INTP / ENTP??, enneagram 5 for sure.

Now me again
1- I'm considered a rebel in my family
2- I enjoy listening to others more than talking about myself
3- I like quirky - child like people
4- I never get bored, you can lock me in an empty room and still find a way to enjoy my time
5- I criticize (politely) therefore I am.


----------



## Toketee

Um....I'm guessing Isfj?

1. I like being with people, but at the end of the day. Nothing beats a cup of tea and watching Netflix.
2. I love playing music. In fact, I regularly play in front of 1000 people from around the world. My goal is to make someone's day the greatest day of their life, and I want the song to be with pure emotion, so they can take their mind off of everyday life and have a good time and if they feel happier because of my energy, then it was a success.
3. I've always followed the rules, because I take things personally. I remember being scared of the principal because I got detention for being late to class. Now, I'm scared of getting fired. So, if I follow the rules, then I won't get fired.
4. I've two people from suicide....my friend and my Dad. 
My friend sent a post over Facebook, and nobody ever noticed to help him except me. I got him help.
My Dad, was depressed after the divorce and wanted to end it. I talked him out of it and now he's better. He just wanted someone to tell him "I love you".
5. For some reason, animals like to be around me- except one cat. He would spy on me, weirdo.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

ISFP 9w1 6w7 2w3


1. I like peace and tranquillity.
2. I love lively and fun convos.
3. I don't like to be negative or moody
4. I would love to write books some day.
5. Im very curious about the universe at large.


----------



## Toketee

You're awesome! You got it right 🙂

-your ISFP friend


----------



## Temizzle

Violet Heart said:


> ISFP 9w1 6w7 2w3
> 
> 
> 1. I like peace and tranquillity.
> 2. I love lively and fun convos.
> 3. I don't like to be negative or moody
> 4. I would love to write books some day.
> 5. Im very curious about the universe at large.


Could see ENTP 6w7. Alternative might be 9 or 7. 

1. Don't have a need to make friends with everyone or follow things that 'most people do'. Still, I treat people I interact with with respect unless they deserve otherwise. 

2. I tend to see boundaries and rules as guidelines rather than impassable terrain. I'm acutely aware, for example, that even though a rule may be posted somewhere, it is enforced by the people stationed there at the moment, and people are highly varied and flawed. 

3. Some of my best memories are good times with the boys -- competing with one another, making crass jokes, and trying to accomplish something together. 

4. I can manipulate weak minded people pretty easily, but I choose not to most of the time. It makes me happy to know that people are making their own decisions, so I try to let people do their thing and try not to impose. Once I become comfortable with people though or in work scenarios I tend to press my suggestion / agenda on others. I can almost always rationalize it too. In my head, it's usually for their own good or for the success of whatever we're focusing on. 

5. My introverted self is a very different almost separate creature. It's fascinated with the workings of the universe, convinced that everything is related to everything. That the motion of the planets, the creation and expansion of the universe, is somehow the same patterns that we might find in people, how they are physically structured but also how their emotions work, how they relate to one another, their desires. Of course it's self-centered to consider humans alone, so I also recognize there's similar patterns in all other forms of life, and somehow, everything is related and connected. I feel like there is some underlying architecture or pattern that binds all things together. 

Then there's other aspects of my introverted self such as genuine love I feel for family, friends, girlfriend -- but also people that I can observe in society that are doing their best to live a good life. That are innocent in the moment, entranced in expressing their humanity. I can feel so grateful for being a part of the world. 

I'm the type that can watch different movies, read books, observe people and the society, read the news, hear stories, listen to music -- and be constantly in the back of my mind thinking about how all of the above are related and connected. What lessons are to be learned? What can be extrapolated? Sometimes the lessons to be learned are so abstract I can't put them into words but still understand them on a deep level. I think overtime, all these thoughts help me build a big picture view of existence. 

TL;DR: shit needs to make sense. Fuck bitches get money.


----------



## Ozymandias116

ENTJ. 

1. MBTI. Sometimes I think that I just enjoy it because of the puzzle, the finding out and the not knowing. I guess I enjoy to play with the possibilities and I do think that I will grow bored when I find out my type, or I will be disappointed because it will be anticlimactic; I have an expectation of how the knowledge will satisfy me but in reality I will probably just shrug my shoulders and move on. The chase is more fun than the catch, I guess. 

2. Sometimes I think of my behavior like that of a dog or an animal, I seem to do the thing that pikes my interest at the time and to present an example; one and a half hour ago I planned to watch a movie, one and a half hour later I'm still on my computer and not that much closer to watching the movie because I derailed a couple times. I thought of watching either Predator (1987), Rambo First Blood or 2001: A Space Odyssey

3. I don't enjoy the attention when I get it but if I don't get it I crave it. I don't like oral presentations and if you, in a group setting, would meet me for the first time I would probably not say a lot and observe instead. 

4. When I play open world games I tend to get stressed out; there are so much to do and so little time. I want to do everything and I want to do it at the same time. This point probably connects to point 2 above, at some level. 

5. I am better at starting and planning projects than I am completing them and I don't use calendars because I'm convinced I can keep all my plans in my head without missing something.


----------



## Fru2

ENTP

1. I tend to aimlessly go around the web searching for a certain something that would give me a specific feeling that would satisfy me.

2. When I make eye contact with a person, I could imagine exactly what kind of person they are and what their life has been like.

3. I tend to get really passionate and excited about a topic, until i know everything about it, and then my passion fades and I get on to the next topic, while keeping in mind all that I learned. Each topic could stay my favorite for months, sometimes years.

4. When I listen to certain songs, they take me back to valuable experiences I had while listening to them, making me feel the same things I felt at that moment.

5. I'm either very open or very serious and closed off, depending on the people I come in contact with.


----------



## Temizzle

Fru2 said:


> ENTP
> 
> 1. I tend to aimlessly go around the web searching for a certain something that would give me a specific feeling that would satisfy me.
> 
> 2. When I make eye contact with a person, I could imagine exactly what kind of person they are and what their life has been like.
> 
> 3. I tend to get really passionate and excited about a topic, until i know everything about it, and then my passion fades and I get on to the next topic, while keeping in mind all that I learned. Each topic could stay my favorite for months, sometimes years.
> 
> 4. When I listen to certain songs, they take me back to valuable experiences I had while listening to them, making me feel the same things I felt at that moment.
> 
> 5. I'm either very open or very serious and closed off, depending on the people I come in contact with.


1 - classic Ne + Fi
2 - NF superpowers
3 - Hmmm... I would guess Ne with hints of Fi, though I do a similar thing. Not sure. 
4 - Sounds like Fi possibly paired with some Si 
5 - Classic Fi 

I would posit xNFP from your responses, though the nature in which you write it strikes me as more ENFP than INFP, couldn't tell you why. 

1. I love expressing my thoughts and interacting with people. Most of my energy goes to my close-knit circle though, so strangers may perceive me as more quiet and to myself. I just simply don't want to invest time and energy into getting to know everybody -- only people that I like or that I meet by circumstance of what I'm doing. I'm also not quick to build an immediate connection -- I figure, if we are compatible and we keep running into each other, then we will become friends over time. 

2. I'm progressive and absolutely abhor making rules just for the sake of having rules. I value progress, celebration, and collaboration. 

3. I care deeply for my friends and like to take care of them when I can. If two friends get into an argument with one another, I tend to quickly judge who is in the right and who is in the wrong and deal with the situation accordingly. I try to be as fair as possible and will tell you the truth of what I see is going wrong with your perceptions or behavioral patterns and won't spare you your emotions if sparing your emotions would cost you understanding better where you went wrong. 

4. I'm not always the most motivated, consistent, or meticulously organized. Still, I'm good at prioritizing, scheduling things in a logical manner, and understanding procedural structure (of topics I'm familiar with...). Even if I choose to slack on something or procrastinate on accomplishing it, I understand what is the most logical move in theory -- in an ideal world. 

5. I consider myself a very emotional person. Relationships and the way people treat one another can deeply move me. If someone I care about is going through hurt, it hurts me too. Most people probably can't tell though as I tend to keep a straight face in front of others when emotional -- that or just simply get angry. I do my best, recently at least, to be a stable base for the people close to me -- to be someone they can rely on with their issues who will tell them where they are going wrong and forgive them if they get emotional and lash out on me. I've changed the focus of my energies to people and relationships where it was tech, space, science, making money before (still wanna make hella money tho) -- because I read in a countless number of studies that happiness is defined by the quality of your relationships.


----------



## Charus

1. Fi

2. Te - Si

3. Te

4. Ti or Si

5. Fe

I gonna guess ESTJ.

1 - My life motto is; Live your life, enjoy it, achieve things though hard work that interest you. And honestly I really hate that some thing you dont want to do are required for living your life properly.

2 - Sometimes in movies I can analyse, sometimes I can immerse into it. Sad scenes in movies really touch my emotions, but when it ends I forget it instantly since It's just a movie. After watching a good movie I feel happy, sometimes an inspiration to be like that character from the movie, I mean the trully badass ones.

3 - I enjoy movies with realistic action with real guns shooting, keeps my senses satisfyed. I dislike Fantasty movies since I dislike movies about stuff that does not exist.

4 - You know, I watch those vidoes about astronomy, speciality blackholes, and many comments I'm seeing are basicaly "Omfg I have existensial crisis" "Now I'm depressed", I dont understand why you need to be depressed/anxious about that stuff. We are fragile almost non-existent being in the universe, but come on, It's gonna be fun to explore it, yes It's huge, scary like larger planets or blackholes, but It's fun to discover their misteries, It's thrilling!

5 - You know some people prefer planning, some say that planning is for people who cant adapt. I'm not one of those. I can sometimes plan but through your way with planning you may want to change your plants multiple times through the progress. And still I think planning is good, I cant see a reason to insult them by saying they cant "Adapt".


----------



## Reila

I am not going to attribute a function to each of your points, but #1 is Fi. That said, you do not come off as an INFP, or ISFP, or any type of sorts. All I see is lack of imagination, sensibility and over-reliance on what you personally consider real. With the risk of falling into stereotype territory, you sound more like an ISTJ.

1. I am a fast learner. For example, although there still is a lot to learn, I have been making incredible progress when it comes to learning how to draw. My teacher/instructor says my biggest weakness is that I don't produce enough work (I should draw a lot more than I do - and he is right, I am a bit lazy), so it is a good thing that I apparently learn fast.

2. I can listen to the same song for hours straight, sometimes days. Over and over again. I will eventually tire myself of it, but I might come back to it in the near future. For example, I have been listening to this ( /watch?v=r4Um6okMHcE ) a ridiculous lot since yesterday. 

3. I am very open minded when it comes to most kind of theories, regardless of how "realistic" they sound. I am just a human, and I do not know all the secrets of the universe, reality and the existence. Though I do not subscribe to any particular beliefs, I also do not deny anything just because it is not "scientific accurate" or "realistic". I find people who shut down everything based on logic to be, ironically, very illogical and close minded.

4. It is very easy for me to feel what others feel. Their joy and their pain alike. Which is why I tend to avoid engaging into sad stuff, as I don't want to feel sad very often. After all, life is already bad and sad enough as it is. 

5. I get very distracted in my thoughts and/or when I am listening to music. This trait of mine has put me into real danger several times in the past, as it makes me an easy target for robbers (I don't notice them approaching me) and I have almost been ran over by cars or bikes several times. I am actually super paranoid about leaving home because of robbers. I generally always take a cab or ask my father to drive me to places during night time.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Reila said:


> I am not going to attribute a function to each of your points, but #1 is Fi. That said, you do not come off as an INFP, or ISFP, or any type of sorts. All I see is lack of imagination, sensibility and over-reliance on what you personally consider real. With the risk of falling into stereotype territory, you sound more like an ISTJ.
> 
> 1. I am a fast learner. For example, although there still is a lot to learn, I have been making incredible progress when it comes to learning how to draw. My teacher/instructor says my biggest weakness is that I don't produce enough work (I should draw a lot more than I do - and he is right, I am a bit lazy), so it is a good thing that I apparently learn fast.
> 
> 2. I can listen to the same song for hours straight, sometimes days. Over and over again. I will eventually tire myself of it, but I might come back to it in the near future. For example, I have been listening to this ( /watch?v=r4Um6okMHcE ) a ridiculous lot since yesterday.
> 
> 3. I am very open minded when it comes to most kind of theories, regardless of how "realistic" they sound. I am just a human, and I do not know all the secrets of the universe, reality and the existence. Though I do not subscribe to any particular beliefs, I also do not deny anything just because it is not "scientific accurate" or "realistic". I find people who shut down everything based on logic to be, ironically, very illogical and close minded.
> 
> 4. It is very easy for me to feel what others feel. Their joy and their pain alike. Which is why I tend to avoid engaging into sad stuff, as I don't want to feel sad very often. After all, life is already bad and sad enough as it is.
> 
> 5. I get very distracted in my thoughts and/or when I am listening to music. This trait of mine has put me into real danger several times in the past, as it makes me an easy target for robbers (I don't notice them approaching me) and I have almost been ran over by cars or bikes several times. I am actually super paranoid about leaving home because of robbers. I generally always take a cab or ask my father to drive me to places during night time.


1. The most significant function at play here is Se, I think.
2. Fi maybe.
3. P > J. 
4. High F.
5. Introversion. I've seen this being attributed to both Fi, and Ni (Dom, or tert, either function). Could also be low Se. 

ISFP is likeliest. 

1. I have a somewhat antisocial stance; laws of nature over laws of humans. I'm also a high Mach (Machiavellian), which may explain what I wrote previosuly; I do believe that people's believes are based on which side of the speer 
they're on. 

2. "Respect my authoritah"

3. I highly value my autonomy, and independence. I want to control, but I dislike being controlled. 

4. I've always been a daft when it comes to acting in the moment, and expressing feelings. When I was much younger (Elementary, and play school) I had no idea how to act in these kinds of situation, and when I'd go to parties,
and such, I'd be completely deadpan, and have a facial expression of :| on the craziest of rollercoasters. But as I aged I'd study how to act, as well as human psychology. Today I can act in these kind of situation, but have to put a lot of conscious thought into it, so it feels like chess, analyse the situation, and the people; fake a charm, and such.

5. The end justifies the means. To end on something short and sweet.


----------



## Charus

Reila said:


> I am not going to attribute a function to each of your points, but #1 is Fi. That said, you do not come off as an INFP, or ISFP, or any type of sorts. All I see is lack of imagination, sensibility and over-reliance on what you personally consider real. With the risk of falling into stereotype territory, you sound more like an ISTJ.


Those are judgments based on random assumptions. How do you know that I lack of imagination? How do you know that I'm sensible? Also, there are no thing that _I do_ consider "Real", whatever I see existing or reflects in my eyes is what is real.

So basicaly you're too lazy to make proper typing and just wanted to jump into your own "Type me" details, heck you even explained it yourself:


Reila said:


> With the risk of falling into stereotype territory, you sound more like an ISTJ.


...




LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> 1. I have a somewhat antisocial stance; laws of nature over laws of humans. I'm also a high Mach (Machiavellian), which may explain what I wrote previosuly; I do believe that people's believes are based on which side of the speer
> they're on.
> 
> 2. "Respect my authoritah"
> 
> 3. I highly value my autonomy, and independence. I want to control, but I dislike being controlled.
> 
> 4. I've always been a daft when it comes to acting in the moment, and expressing feelings. When I was much younger (Elementary, and play school) I had no idea how to act in these kinds of situation, and when I'd go to parties,
> and such, I'd be completely deadpan, and have a facial expression of :| on the craziest of rollercoasters. But as I aged I'd study how to act, as well as human psychology. Today I can act in these kind of situation, but have to put a lot of conscious thought into it, so it feels like chess, analyse the situation, and the people; fake a charm, and such.
> 
> 5. The end justifies the means. To end on something short and sweet.



1. Fi

2. Te dom stereotype

3. Te and Fi

4. Si and Fi, or I'm not sure then.

5. Lower Se

I gotta go with ENTJ.


1 - When I'm very angry, I'm either quiet, dont talk try to ignore everyone who wants to talk to me, or get agressive by showing off my anger by throwing things around. I used to be an angst kid (And might be still today), but I've still learning how to deal with my uncontrolable anger and emotions, I feel like I'm more healthy nowadays with my emotions than what I used to be.

2 - When I recover from anger, and either did something bad to another person, I try to ask for an apology, and the person refusing me to apology can make me feel very bad and can return my anger.

3 - For a work/solution, I always try to go with the most effective way; that means measure It's result and It's progress making/action.

4 - I'm lazy, I'm totally not an workaholic person, my room is messy and all I want just is fun, thrills and enjoyment. I may work on something that I have a passion to it, since It interests me and lead to a result that I might like, not because "Hurr durr, It's usefull, you'll need it", it ruins the fun. Though I can lose interent on it and stop working on it.

5. Also, as much I hate working and myself being lazy, being workaholic is usefull since those people can accomplish things easier. I wish I had this trait, so I could accomplish things.


----------



## Jeffrei

Comrade Maxim said:


> Those are judgments based on random assumptions. How do you know that I lack of imagination? How do you know that I'm sensible? Also, there are no thing that _I do_ consider "Real", whatever I see existing or reflects in my eyes is what is real.
> 
> So basicaly you're too lazy to make proper typing and just wanted to jump into your own "Type me" details, heck you even explained it yourself:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Fi
> 
> 2. Te dom stereotype
> 
> 3. Te and Fi
> 
> 4. Si and Fi, or I'm not sure then.
> 
> 5. Lower Se
> 
> I gotta go with ENTJ.
> 
> 
> 1 - When I'm very angry, I'm either quiet, dont talk try to ignore everyone who wants to talk to me, or get agressive by showing off my anger by throwing things around. I used to be an angst kid (And might be still today), but I've still learning how to deal with my uncontrolable anger and emotions, I feel like I'm more healthy nowadays with my emotions than what I used to be.
> 
> 2 - When I recover from anger, and either did something bad to another person, I try to ask for an apology, and the person refusing me to apology can make me feel very bad and can return my anger.
> 
> 3 - For a work/solution, I always try to go with the most effective way; that means measure It's result and It's progress making/action.
> 
> 4 - I'm lazy, I'm totally not an workaholic person, my room is messy and all I want just is fun, thrills and enjoyment. I may work on something that I have a passion to it, since It interests me and lead to a result that I might like, not because "Hurr durr, It's usefull, you'll need it", it ruins the fun. Though I can lose interent on it and stop working on it.
> 
> 5. Also, as much I hate working and myself being lazy, being workaholic is usefull since those people can accomplish things easier. I wish I had this trait, so I could accomplish things.


1. Id say IxF. It’s seems as though you direct your anger inward (I), and the attention you pay to it makes me think F.

2. Still F.

3. Hmm... tertiary Te?

4. P

5. Idk if this is S or infirior S of some kind...

IxFP it is.


1. I like the color black. Not for any deep/philosophical reason (that I know of). I just like it.

2. I tend to notice things that are wrong with the world that no one else seems to care about. This kind of bugs me, because I hate pointing it out just for them to more or less say, “meh. That’s just the way it is.” The enemy of progress is apathy, I guess.

3. My approach to conflict is pretty direct. The sooner you resolve it the better it will be. The whole “I’m not talking to them” routine only makes things worse. 

4. My top two strengths from strengths finder are ideation and strategic 

5. My classmates view me as an over achiever. I find this funny though, because I’ve always viewed myself as more of a laidback kind of person.


----------



## Reila

1. Does it make feel good and comfortable to wear black colors? It is the case for me. Well, I am assuming you mean black for clothing, but who knows. I will say Se, but maybe it isn't. Maybe deep inside you like it because it is a practical color to wear (imo anyways), so in that case it would be more Si, I think...

2. Seems like feeling in general. 

3. Te

4. Could be either Ni-Te or Ne-Ti. It depends on how the process of coming up with ideas work for you, and what you use for coming up with strategies. 

5. I don't really know. Depends on why your classmates view you as such. 

Your post gave me contradictory vibes. Possibly because I am not very good at this. INTP maybe?

----

1. I am not exactly the most productive person, but finishing tasks I set for myself is very satisfying.

2. My creative process, for the most part, consists of taking things that picked my interested, or that I grew to love, in fiction I experienced, mixing and remixing them up — then adding a little bit of myself, in order to create something brand new. 

3. I have no idea what I am going to do after my dog dies. She is my best friend, and I like her more than anything. I never lost anyone I cared about before. I am not sure if I will ever recover.

4. I feel a moral obligation to tell the stories of my "characters". It is my biggest drive for writing (and drawing, as drawing is a tool for me). If I don't tell their stories, no one will.

5. I have no idea what to say here... Hmm. I have a long-time online friend. Recently, we started voice chatting, and it was pretty fun. One of the things he said about me is that he thinks I am lot more "goofier" and "happier" in voice than when texting. So there is that.


----------



## Temizzle

Reila said:


> 1. Does it make feel good and comfortable to wear black colors? It is the case for me. Well, I am assuming you mean black for clothing, but who knows. I will say Se, but maybe it isn't. Maybe deep inside you like it because it is a practical color to wear (imo anyways), so in that case it would be more Si, I think...
> 
> 2. Seems like feeling in general.
> 
> 3. Te
> 
> 4. Could be either Ni-Te or Ne-Ti. It depends on how the process of coming up with ideas work for you, and what you use for coming up with strategies.
> 
> 5. I don't really know. Depends on why your classmates view you as such.
> 
> Your post gave me contradictory vibes. Possibly because I am not very good at this. INTP maybe?
> 
> ----
> 
> 1. I am not exactly the most productive person, but finishing tasks I set for myself is very satisfying.
> 
> 2. My creative process, for the most part, consists of taking things that picked my interested, or that I grew to love, in fiction I experienced, mixing and remixing them up — then adding a little bit of myself, in order to create something brand new.
> 
> 3. I have no idea what I am going to do after my dog dies. She is my best friend, and I like her more than anything. I never lost anyone I cared about before. I am not sure if I will ever recover.
> 
> 4. I feel a moral obligation to tell the stories of my "characters". It is my biggest drive for writing (and drawing, as drawing is a tool for me). If I don't tell their stories, no one will.
> 
> 5. I have no idea what to say here... Hmm. I have a long-time online friend. Recently, we started voice chatting, and it was pretty fun. One of the things he said about me is that he thinks I am lot more "goofier" and "happier" in voice than when texting. So there is that.


1 seems like Te in tertiary or inferior position.
2 seems like Fi paired with some sort of N function 
3 seems like Fi paired with lower-stacked Ni -- it's never easy, enjoy and appreciate her while she is here
4 definitely seems like Fi-dom. I've seen this moral obligation to individuals pattern before in Fi-doms. 
5 tough to say, get ISFP vibes though if we're following Fi-dom. INFP I'd imagine might be more poetic romantic and serious. ISFP probably more relaxed, goofy, interactive due to Se. The smooth operator function. 

- - -

1. Even if it may not always be true, I tend to have a grandiose belief in my strength and personal power... that I can outwork others, overpower others, and understand things better than others. It usually comes across to those around me as self-confidence. I hope that my confidence can instill more confidence in the people around me. 

2. I tend to recognize the person behind the job. I recognize that people working at coffee shops, or following directions in business, are still people underneath -- with their own dreams, desires, pains, burdens, and life stories. It's natural for me to, if things are going well in my life, try to acknowledge at least to some extent the humanity in anyone I interact with. That said, I can still be extremely cold and cutting with people. I've also used people before to accomplish my personal goals without remorse. I can trample over others without remorse if I feel they have it coming. I can get really impatient with people and make it known loud and clear. Sometimes I like to push people a little farther, probe them a little deeper, and challenge them a little more than social convention dictates is appropriate -- get them off balance kind of as a combat against norms but also to make people feel a little more alive. 

3. I can be extremely particular with my music, but once I find a song that I like, I can listen to it nonstop for hours. I've lost track of how many days I've had where I cycle the same single song throughout the day nonstop. 

4. I love watching MMA and boxing, because I like to see half naked sweaty men touching each other. On a more serious note, I just like fighting. I've always been drawn to it. My favorite parts of every Star Wars movie is always the light saber fights at the end. I wrestled for 4 years -- became MVP and team captain, went proudly undefeated my last year. I don't fight anymore, but I do miss my younger days where any situation could escalate into a fist fight -- I miss that adrenaline rush and the challenge of overpowering another person. I loved, for example, the story of Gilgamesh and how he got into a fight to the death with his counterpart Enkidu, and hearing about how they formed a deep friendship after that fight. I've had this experience in my life as well -- I like the concept of forging friendships through combat. 

5. I spend a lot of time introspecting and processing things. I couldn't give you a clear picture necessarily of what I'm processing, but it can show that my mind has been working in the background when I offer deeper understanding or solutions at school or work where others were stuck.


----------



## IcyWinds3

1. ExTJ
2. I feel this is Ni and Fi. My ENTJ grandma does the same.
3. This seems more like Si. I do the same tho, and I have no Si, so perhaps not type related.
4. Hmm, initially sensing, but you said you like the deeper meaning of the fight, forming friendships through combat. Seems N-ish.
5. Ni.
ENTJ sounds right, Lion dude.

For me:

1. I have a calm, confident and assertive attitude. I like to be the center of attention, and I have a big brotherly attitude towards everyone (I'm a bit of a light teaser but also supportive). I have a sarcastic sass to me but I can be quite silly sometimes.

2. I am rebellious, thrill seeking, I hate authority, and people say I have an attitude. Being seen as strong is important to me. I may appear to be 'amused' and have a dark sense of humor. Yet I have an inner chivalrous side of me. I may seem like a cocky guy but I have that gentleman side to me. 

3. I'm a protective person. I'm very protective of those I love, and I have an anger inside of me that unleashes if someone tries to hurt them. I'm confrontational, and when I get pissed, watch out! 

4. I love music, and I'd love being on stage rapping to a crowd as they dance along. 

5. I can be funny and I love making people laugh. I am not sensitive, but I have values that I hold myself to no matter what. My general values are about people and their safety/that justice is given to them.


----------



## 74893H

Oi Flashflame, you stole my post! I typed out a big old reply and was about to submit then I saw you'd swooped in! I'm onto you! :ninja:
I'm not as much of an MBTI expert as others here but I'll do my best.

1. I want to say T on this, but not sure if it's Ti or Te. I'm leaning more towards Te, but I'll look at the others before I make that decision.
2. I want to say Se with this. I'm leaning towards Se-Ti.
3. I can't really tie this one to a function. Though the confrontational part affirms the T for me.
4. The only thing I can get from this is clues you might be an extrovert, I'm tying this and other answers together to say you probably are.
5. I can't really get anything from this either, Thinkers can also principled so I won't do what most would do and say this is proof you're a Feeler, but that your values are more external tells me you're probably on the Ti-Fe axis, and I want to say you're a double-judger, so you're ExxP.

ESTP! Final answer!

...Ahh, I was close. I wouldn't have pegged you for Fi-Te but I suck typing people off random facts like that. I have to watch people to be able to type them.

(By the way I thought Temizzle was I/ESFP... I couldn't have been further off  )

-----

Try not to read my sig!

1. When I really really like something I form a deep attachment with it and become obsessed with it for life, and I feel almost like I have to let everyone in the world know how much I love the thing or I'll die. My avatar is from a game I love with all my heart for that exact reason. Thinking about the things I love makes me feel emotional and restless. This is mainly true of my favourite games, don't even get me started on them.

2. I try to get along with absolutely everybody, and I hate the thought of a single person in the world having a single bad thought about me. Because of that I'm really careful with what I do and say around people, because they could take what I say any number of ways. Expressing myself also feels like a taboo, they don't want to hear it.

3. When I meet someone, I automatically replay the interaction over and over in my head shortly after departing, and always find a way to convince myself that I somehow made a terrible impression on the person and they don't like me or I offended them somehow.

4. I never feel bored. I can get bored _of_ something, but sitting around doing nothing is like an activity in itself to me.

5. I love talking to myself. It lets me confirm things to myself that I already know and go over my thoughts, and I find somehow that going down a certain train of thought aloud helps me piece things I know together to make new discoveries. It's much easier for me to do it out loud than in my head because my head has lots of white noise and my mind is very very easily distracted.


----------



## IcyWinds3

Pizzasafari said:


> Oi Flashflame, you stole my post! I typed out a big old reply and was about to submit then I saw you'd swooped in! I'm onto you! :ninja:
> I'm not as much of an MBTI expert as others here but I'll do my best.
> 
> 1. I want to say T on this, but not sure if it's Ti or Te. I'm leaning more towards Te, but I'll look at the others before I make that decision.
> 2. I want to say Se with this. I'm leaning towards Se-Ti.
> 3. I can't really tie this one to a function. Though the confrontational part affirms the T for me.
> 4. The only thing I can get from this is clues you might be an extrovert, I'm tying this and other answers together to say you probably are.
> 5. I can't really get anything from this either, Thinkers can also principled so I won't do what most would do and say this is proof you're a Feeler, but that your values are more external tells me you're probably on the Ti-Fe axis, and I want to say you're a double-judger, so you're ExxP.
> 
> ESTP! Final answer!
> 
> ...Ahh, I was close. I wouldn't have pegged you for Fi-Te but I suck typing people off random facts like that. I have to watch people to be able to type them.


I'm honestly not feeling rock solid on my type. I truly feel borderline ESFP/ESTP, and a lot of peeps say I'm Fi, but I'm pretty assertive and dislike being perceived as soft, but I'm thinking this side of me ties in with being an 8w9.


----------



## 74893H

FlashFlame3 said:


> I'm honestly not feeling rock solid on my type. I truly feel borderline ESFP/ESTP, and a lot of peeps say I'm Fi, but I'm pretty assertive and dislike being perceived as soft, but I'm thinking this side of me ties in with being an 8w9.


I found a pretty good way of determining at least part of your type, which is to work out which axis you're on. At the very least I agree you're Se, but for whether you're Ti/Fe or Fi/Te it's best to look at it like this:

Fi - My feelings, my principles.
Fe - The world's feelings, the world's principles.

Ti - My logic, my knowledge.
Te - The world's logic, the world's principles.

You'll either be Fi/Te or Ti/Fe, so try and work it out that way. Which would you say is more subjective? Your logic or your feelings? Which is more objective?

Are you more likely to throw away your own personal feelings for the sake of the group (Fe/Ti), or more likely to throw away your own thoughts on something if it goes against established thought? (Te/Fi)

Which aspect of yourself would you say contradicts the way of the world the most? Your principles or your logic? There'll be one you care much less as to whether or not it's in line with the rest of the world - that's more likely to be your introverted function. It's more personal and subjective to you.
Whereas, your extroverted judging function is essentially shaped by the outside world.

With your introverted judging function, you draw from your own head, regardless of what the rest of the world thinks. With your extroverted judging function, you draw from the rest of the world, and are less likely to hold your own views in higher regard. You probably still do sometimes, but not most of the time.

Then as you probably already know, because you're ExxP whichever is introverted will be your secondary function, whichever is extroverted will be your tertiary function.


----------



## Temizzle

Pizzasafari said:


> Oi Flashflame, you stole my post! I typed out a big old reply and was about to submit then I saw you'd swooped in! I'm onto you! :ninja:
> I'm not as much of an MBTI expert as others here but I'll do my best.
> 
> 1. I want to say T on this, but not sure if it's Ti or Te. I'm leaning more towards Te, but I'll look at the others before I make that decision.
> 2. I want to say Se with this. I'm leaning towards Se-Ti.
> 3. I can't really tie this one to a function. Though the confrontational part affirms the T for me.
> 4. The only thing I can get from this is clues you might be an extrovert, I'm tying this and other answers together to say you probably are.
> 5. I can't really get anything from this either, Thinkers can also principled so I won't do what most would do and say this is proof you're a Feeler, but that your values are more external tells me you're probably on the Ti-Fe axis, and I want to say you're a double-judger, so you're ExxP.
> 
> ESTP! Final answer!
> 
> ...Ahh, I was close. I wouldn't have pegged you for Fi-Te but I suck typing people off random facts like that. I have to watch people to be able to type them.
> 
> (By the way I thought Temizzle was I/ESFP... I couldn't have been further off  )
> 
> -----
> 
> Try not to read my sig!
> 
> 1. When I really really like something I form a deep attachment with it and become obsessed with it for life, and I feel almost like I have to let everyone in the world know how much I love the thing or I'll die. My avatar is from a game I love with all my heart for that exact reason. Thinking about the things I love makes me feel emotional and restless. This is mainly true of my favourite games, don't even get me started on them.
> 
> 2. I try to get along with absolutely everybody, and I hate the thought of a single person in the world having a single bad thought about me. Because of that I'm really careful with what I do and say around people, because they could take what I say any number of ways. Expressing myself also feels like a taboo, they don't want to hear it.
> 
> 3. When I meet someone, I automatically replay the interaction over and over in my head shortly after departing, and always find a way to convince myself that I somehow made a terrible impression on the person and they don't like me or I offended them somehow.
> 
> 4. I never feel bored. I can get bored _of_ something, but sitting around doing nothing is like an activity in itself to me.
> 
> 5. I love talking to myself. It lets me confirm things to myself that I already know and go over my thoughts, and I find somehow that going down a certain train of thought aloud helps me piece things I know together to make new discoveries. It's much easier for me to do it out loud than in my head because my head has lots of white noise and my mind is very very easily distracted.


I'm like 99% sure you're an INFP. 

1 - classic Fi. The fact your focus could be on abstract characters vs real objects suggests N preference. 
2 - Expressing yourself feeling like taboo sounds far away from Fe -- definitely suggests Fi preference.
3 - Replaying interactions seems fairly Si to me. 
4 - The fact you don't get bored by just sitting around definitely suggests you don't use Se... so Ne is more likely here. 
5 - Going down random trains of thought out loud sounds like either Te or Ne. Possibly both? 

classic INFP .

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Disclaimer: Please come to your conclusion from the content of my answers, rather than what my posted type is or what you think you know about me from elsewhere. 

1. It deeply irks me when I ask a question with multiple nested points, and the person responds to only one or two of the points but not all of them. 

2. My sense of humor tends to be either ironic, or negatively oppositional -- meaning... I might role-play a worst case scenario opinion just to mess with someone --> pretend to be a flaming trump supporter to someone I know is a liberal, saying "good I don't like funny people anyway" to someone who says they don't think they're funny (irony: everyone loves funny people), etc.

3. I like to use personal inspiration displays in my surroundings : I've got paintings of Paris, my favorite place I've been to --> photograph of my family's birthplace to remember where I'm from and the importance of family --> Muhammad Ali's victory over Sonny Liston as a memory of ultimate victory and the importance of attitude and preparation --> Poster of the Godfather as a memory of how affairs should be run (minus the killing perhaps). 

4. I like having lots of books even if I don't read them. I like to know that I have the ability to gain more useful knowledge about important topics for self-betterment. (technology, mathematics, psychology, personality, business, famous works (art of war... nichollo macchiavelli, Dostoevsky, marcus aurelius, etc.)

5. I like to establish and follow plans for the most part, but I've also been known to throw away plans at a moment's notice just because I felt like it... or to indulge without boundaries.

6. Fairly regularly go to the gym ... important for mental / psychological well-being .. like the notion of progression and progress (lifting weights) ... like the feeling in the moment of exerting all my strength and force to accomplish something ... follow a regular program. 

7. Can procrastinate on starting on work pretty hard, once I start on it though I crack down and get serious.


----------



## Civilkat92

Gabrielle Hope said:


> I'm not the best at typing, but you give me INTJ vibes. The Fi in you is evident to me in 1 and 2, especially. 3 and 4 I see Te, and 5 Ni-Se is apparent to me.


I'm a strong Fe, probably the strongest you'll find haha. But I can see how the rest may appear like a NTJ. I am an ENFJ which therefore means the Ni-Se is right, just the other two aren't. But I think maybe my answers weren't quite good and you gave it a good go! Thank you!


----------



## Libra Sun

Civilkat92 said:


> I'm a strong Fe, probably the strongest you'll find haha. But I can see how the rest may appear like a NTJ. I am an ENFJ which therefore means the Ni-Se is right, just the other two aren't. But I think maybe my answers weren't quite good and you gave it a good go! Thank you!


Your answers were fine. I think it was just the way I interpreted (misinterpreted, clearly haha) them. :happy:

@Doccium 

I may be completely wrong in my interpretation and in my reasoning. But this is what I get from your answers and my understanding (or lack thereof) of the cognitive functions:

I'd say ESTJ. There's nothing in your answers that suggest people are a major priority. I don't get a strong sense of feeling from your answers, either. I see Fi especially in question 1, and your scattered interests seem Te to me - there's no personal/emotional reason as to why you lose interest, and the way you speak of your intense dread/boredom to me is more mental than it is emotional. Your anxiety and that feeling of time being wasted without an interest to lose yourself in feels like Te-Si. I see a hint of Ne in question 5; the picking apart things for the sake of it.


----------



## eatery125

@Doccium: I say INTP. Or really, just any type with a high preference for thinking, which means according to theory, a lower preference for feeling. That's what I'm getting from you.

About me:
1. I really like to find out why certain songs make me feel what I feel and why I relate to them. I study composition and how to manipulate the reader so they feel the way I want them to feel, and I enjoy it a lot. Whether I'm successful, though, remains to be seen.
2. Speaking of songs. If you've heard of BTS, you'll know they're known for "deep" lyrics. Well, I got into them for precisely the reason of analyzing their deepness because I thought it was funny -- haven't there been other bands that have talked about things deeply? The only thing different about them is they're Korean. So without looking at theory about their infamous HYYH era, I tried to analyze each video and noticed each was connected because they had repeating symbols and motifs, and the members even used themselves as symbols. I studied the relationship between the members and certain objects. The youngest member, Jungkook, was used as a symbol for youth and innocence, and I figured that out seemingly out of nowhere and through translation, by reading a specific set of lyrics. Then I dived into the theory. But I didn't get the whole theory as it's commonly accepted now. I invented my own interpretation. And I enjoy doing that.
3. I want to be something great in life, and I often imagine myself doing various tasks in a dream job and how I'd do them. Similarly I don't have faith I can make it to the finish line even though my imagination vividly paints how I want my future to be, according to me. But I don't have the patience to get there, because things distract me, including internal issues like how logical I'm being or how I'm treating others. I don't believe I can get anywhere without treating others well, even if I sometimes don't enjoy it and fail to show empathy for others.
4. I find lying to be fun, and often I do it to protect myself or others. I rarely do it without a reason. It's easy for me at times because if I know a person well, I can predict what they're going to say or do or think, and I can turn it to my advantage or theirs, if I'm feeling nice.
5. I consider myself a simple machine that has achieved sentience. Therefore, the machine wants to become something more. But because the machine has decided to become more, it must master itself. Being simple isn't a bad thing, because if one truly knows oneself, they are simple and easy to navigate. Thus, the machine lives by these quotes: "be a simple man, one who you love and understand" and "if you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it" therefore leading to endless hours of untangling. Because, despite being simple to others, to the machine, the machine isn't necessarily simple.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

1, and 4: This does not necessarily indicate feeling, but rather good cognitive empathy. You seem to use it along with your Empathy so I am going to say FJ.

2. Not sure, maybe N, maybe Ti. 

3.FJ?

5. Something Introverted... not sure

ENFJ? 





1. I'm a pretty unemotional person. I think I have some sort of a constricted or blunted emotional affect (I am also only 19/20 years old so this may still be developing). I score very low on Neuroticism, and on the emotionality factor of Opennes. I rarely take my emotions into account. 

2. I am quite prone to boredom and need some sort of stimuli. If something doesn't excite me I will lose interest quickly and get distracted, which can make me come off as lazy and hyper. There has to be a challenge, and preferably high stakes. This has made things like work, school, and chores quite difficult for me. In class I'd get bored and entertain myself with my shenanigans which would often land me into trouble (Once with the law  ). Because of this I work really well under pressure (and often crave it). Despite that, I am highly ambitious and decided to spit in my palms and work hard towards my goals.

3. One of the things I value the most is my Independence. I hate the idea of having to rely on others, or someone projecting their powers onto me. 

4. I have great sympathy for the underdog. The idea of someone powerless fighting the powerful is inspiring to me. A few years ago I used to be an influential member of a somewhat big online community. A new guy joined and many of the members began bullying him; that irritated me a lot so got everyone to stop.

5. I don't need other people; sure I have friends that I keep in touch with, but I only hang out with them when I want to do things which require other people. I prefer being alone and it does not affect me.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

1. T over F. 
2. Quite clear Ne. 
3. It could look like introversion, but some extraverted types are also independent. 
4. Well...This looks like F, but maybe low Fe putting importance on fairness? 
5. Another sign of introversion. 
As I see a lot of Ne from what you described, I'd be tempted to say either ENTP or INTP. As far as I know ENTPs can also be quite independant, but maybe still a little more sociable than INTPs. 

1. I have ADHD (inattentive type) so I can be quite easily distracted at times and easily bored but I can also be able of hyperfocalising when I'm working on something I take seriously. 
2. I like going out with my friends but I need to take one or two days off after it to recharge and focus on my thoughts. 
3. I'm a creative person. I like drawing, writing songs, their lyrics and producing it. I'm usually described as a good writer. I also love singing and I've had singing lessons for years. 
4. I'm not very active and even kinda clumsy. Daily tasks such as cooking or ironing are quite dangerous for me. Almost not a day goes by where I don't get cut or burned. 
5. I take my relationships very seriously. I have expectations from the people I consider to be close to, like not betraying me,... I tend to hold grudges when I've been let down or betrayed because of the fact I put so much hope in the people I let in that I can't believe they could disappoint me. When I've been betrayed or disappointed, I tend to make the concerned people go out of my life if I don't see any good will from them.


----------



## StinkyBambi

yeah you're a istp 

1) i like watching tv
2) i like biscuits 
3) I'm sane in the head
4) I like walking in the country
5) I like flying my kite


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

StinkyBambi said:


> yeah you're a istp


ISTP?  Not to be rude but...If you're not a troll, I don't know how you could have come to that conclusion. Whatever...


----------



## StinkyBambi

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> ISTP?  Not to be rude but...If you're not a troll, I don't know how you could have come to that conclusion. Whatever...


oh sorry did i dissapoint you, i'm no expert but thats what i got from what you said.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

StinkyBambi said:


> oh sorry did i dissapoint you, i'm no expert but thats what i got from what you said.


Oh, no problem, I understand. ^^ I'm sorry, I thought you were trolling. x)


----------



## Max

1. I like food.
2. I'm direct. I speak in short sentences like this. If you don't like it, tough.
3. I can fix most things.
4. I like the sunshine.
5. I like fast music.


----------



## bleghc

1. not type-related
2. xxtj, definitely feels like te 
3. istp?
4. not super type-related but maybe more s than n
5. se? 

istp 8w9 > cp6w5 > 3w2 sp/sx would be my guess 

- 

1. i care a lot about making sure everyone feels like a part of the group. when i sense that someone's feeling left out, i definitely feel more attuned to that than most and try to do something about it. 
2. i tend to take things personally; if someone criticizes my work, i tend to internalize that as an innate problem with me more than it is my product. intellectually, i understand that isn't the case but that's my knee-jerk reaction to constructive criticism.
3. sometimes i do dumb things at the expense of my dignity or any sense of self-preservation just because i think it would make for a funny story to tell, lol. 
4. i _love_ listening to music! i recreationally curate tons of playlists (each one with a specific mood and/or genre). it's probably the most cathartic outlet for me in terms of what would be commonly regarded as art.
5. i like to think of myself as a principled person but i struggle with that sometimes especially as someone who doesn't love conflict. i often find myself getting into situations where something someone says doesn't feel "right" to me but i keep my mouth shut because i don't want to cause a fuss. in these situations, i usually spend a lot of time thinking over the implications of what they said, why it made me feel the way that it did, the implications of why and how i came to feeling what i did, etc. it's all very ~meta~ - i try not to place too harsh of a judgment on anyone and always try to think about where they're coming from, etc. but on an instinctual level, there are just some things that rub me off the wrong way.


----------



## ai.tran.75

blehBLEH said:


> 1. not type-related
> 2. xxtj, definitely feels like te
> 3. istp?
> 4. not super type-related but maybe more s than n
> 5. se?
> 
> istp 8w9 > cp6w5 > 3w2 sp/sx would be my guess
> 
> -
> 
> 1. i care a lot about making sure everyone feels like a part of the group. when i sense that someone's feeling left out, i definitely feel more attuned to that than most and try to do something about it.
> 2. i tend to take things personally; if someone criticizes my work, i tend to internalize that as an innate problem with me more than it is my product. intellectually, i understand that isn't the case but that's my knee-jerk reaction to constructive criticism.
> 3. sometimes i do dumb things at the expense of my dignity or any sense of self-preservation just because i think it would make for a funny story to tell, lol.
> 4. i _love_ listening to music! i recreationally curate tons of playlists (each one with a specific mood and/or genre). it's probably the most cathartic outlet for me in terms of what would be commonly regarded as art.
> 5. i like to think of myself as a principled person but i struggle with that sometimes especially as someone who doesn't love conflict. i often find myself getting into situations where something someone says doesn't feel "right" to me but i keep my mouth shut because i don't want to cause a fuss. in these situations, i usually spend a lot of time thinking over the implications of what they said, why it made me feel the way that it did, the implications of why and how i came to feeling what i did, etc. it's all very ~meta~ - i try not to place too harsh of a judgment on anyone and always try to think about where they're coming from, etc. but on an instinctual level, there are just some things that rub me off the wrong way.


1. Fe since you mentioned harmony among groups 
2. Strong feeling 
3. Not type related 
4. Not type related but from your descriptions I’ll go with intuition 
5. Fe

Enfj or esfj according to the examples 

1. I have a crude sense of humor - which opposes to how I carry myself and it often time shock others . I guess the humor for me it’s the ridiculous of the situation not the actual person that’s involved - sometimes things are so F up you couldn’t help but laugh 

2. I use humor to alleviate pain however I don’t avoid grief or handling my emotions . I tend to disappear when tragic things happens to me - not bc I’m afraid of other judging me but mainly bc I’m am most comfortable alone with my emotions 

3. Life is a learning process you can never learn enough- I can easily invest myself in any topic and bc obsess with it - however the moment interest dies out I have no problem dropping it for I believe that the journey is more important than it destination plus I gain multiple of insight and knowledge about different topic matter whether it be politics philosophy sports strategy games ethic logic entertainment etc etc 

4. I love the idea of god however I find it hard not to believe in science 

5. I’m not spatially aware or that good with practical matters , if I ever appear graceful or good with anything it’s due to years of repetitively doing it over and over again - however abstract knowledge and academic have always been a breeze for me - hence a lot of people think I can do better than I actually can 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoNotKnown

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Fe since you mentioned harmony among groups
> 2. Strong feeling
> 3. Not type related
> 4. Not type related but from your descriptions I’ll go with intuition
> 5. Fe
> 
> Enfj or esfj according to the examples
> 
> 1. I have a crude sense of humor - which opposes to how I carry myself and it often time shock others . I guess the humor for me it’s the ridiculous of the situation not the actual person that’s involved - sometimes things are so F up you couldn’t help but laugh
> 
> 2. I use humor to alleviate pain however I don’t avoid grief or handling my emotions . I tend to disappear when tragic things happens to me - not bc I’m afraid of other judging me but mainly bc I’m am most comfortable alone with my emotions
> 
> 3. Life is a learning process you can never learn enough- I can easily invest myself in any topic and bc obsess with it - however the moment interest dies out I have no problem dropping it for I believe that the journey is more important than it destination plus I gain multiple of insight and knowledge about different topic matter whether it be politics philosophy sports strategy games ethic logic entertainment etc etc
> 
> 4. I love the idea of god however I find it hard not to believe in science
> 
> 5. I’m not spatially aware or that good with practical matters , if I ever appear graceful or good with anything it’s due to years of repetitively doing it over and over again - however abstract knowledge and academic have always been a breeze for me - hence a lot of people think I can do better than I actually can
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Firstly, I'm not good at typing people, but I will try!
1.I don't know
2.Fi?
3.INTP/INFP?
4. Ni or Ne
5. Not SP or SJ type

INFP or INTP I guess

1.Sometimes it's hard to understand me, because I think too fast and I forget to say some details, which are important. Usually I think people should surmise what I mean.
2. I love taking part in discussions and I love winning them! I often use scientific facts or laws as debating points.
3. I don't cry when I watch or read about the death of my favourite character. I'm not also sad when I see for example crying classmate - I feel only a bit confused.
4. Sometimes I think about "Why am I existing?" and "Why am I this one who I am?"
5. I don't like spending money on things and when I have to buy something, firstly I think "Is it useful for me? Do I need it?"


----------



## Diana Dors

INFJ-T

1 - I am a good time planner. 
2 - I always do my work on time. 
3 - I am work-oriented. 
4 - I am young and ready to develop.
5 - I am fond of spending time with my friends.


----------



## Ziegel

ENTJ af. Living with one made me know the type more.
You could be ESTJ as well I think

Why, because:
1 - Schedules and stuff, typical for TJs I suppose.
2 - The ENTJ I know is punctual AF.
3 - ENTJs are definitely not lazy. And ISTJs, and ESTJs. "Duty above all"
4 - you're young and ready to develop - Can't type by this sentence.
5 - spending time with others - Extraversion>Introversion.

1 - I love to provoke and troll others, even people I like. I hate being serious and official even at work.
2 - Music is always playing in my head, unless I listen to it physically I suppose.
3 - I get bored quickly.
4 - I hate talking about myself (this is an exception). Make your own damn opinion 'bout myself!
5 - I'm obsessed with productivity.


----------



## StinkyBambi

yeahhh I can see how you'd be typed ESTP, I can relate to 1 and 3. thought ESTPs would like talking about themselves though. I really love ESTPs, very sociable creatures, not afraid to put themselves out there, they do get bored easily, they take risks, they're always working on something. yeah seems like you're estp 

1- I love to make my own art and music. play guitar. and harpsichord. 
2- I love drama, I like to imagine myself in an epic drama
3- I like to go for long walks or bike rides to fantasize about my dreams
4- I like to party. big time. I usually regret it the next day lollll trashing hotels rooms, lots of alcohol 
5- Sometimes I act dumb. I do dumb things I regret. I confuse myself, I'm unpredictable in the way I think, the way I dress, the way I speak or the way I portray myself, It's a roller coaster, sometimes its tiring, I hate all the bad shit I've done


----------



## bleghc

1. feels like xsfx 
2. exfp, e3w4 
3. not totally sure abt the correlation, first part seems more s, second seems more n 
4. esxp, very se 
5. ^

esfp 3w4 sx would definitely be my first guess for you, not as sure about the second variant. 

- 

1. i can become really possessive of people. maybe it stems from insecurity or underlying abandonment issues (ha ha) but i'm super sensitive to the prospect of people leaving me behind bc they've become bored of me. 
2. when guys give me any sort of attention, i tend to put them on a pedestal/romanticize them. maybe it's because i'm bored or lonely but i love the rush i get from falling in and out of "like" with someone. 
3. while i love socializing, i have weird, intermittent sessions where i kinda become an emo recluse (for lack of a better term) and wallow in my sadness. i usually bounce right back but i almost feel like i compensate for all the alone time i don't get with those "sessions" of isolation. 
4. i hate the feeling of knowing that there are people who dislike me. 
5. i don't have the greatest filter. i try to do my best to present myself in a way where no one else is uncomfortable/annoyed/bothered by me but i naturally take things too far sometimes especially in the context of my sense of humor. it's a bit difficult for me to gauge situations and other feelings as accurately as i would like to.


----------



## Firelily

esfp is showing up there with the possessive trait and the attention needs also needing to be liked 


1, i become crazy when i find a new topic and have to search new books, the web and peoples brains to gather all the info i can on the topic. Once i have what i think is everything i move on or if something else comes along which is more interesting :laughing:

2, i cant help but lose my car when i park in a large car park. I now make sure i mark the exact spot (when i think of it) so i can find it again. example, once last year while Strayfire was visiting me we went to the museum for a half day. when we were finished we made our way back out to the car park but i couldnt remember where the car was. we spent much time wondering around in the rain looking for it and only found it because stray had an app on his phone that showed how many miles you had walked and where. this trait is a true nightmare 

3, I love exploring new foods and drinks. if i see something new in the supermarket which i havent tried before i get super excited and put it in my trolley. 

4, i will buy things and then forget i have them :frustrating: yes food included 

5, i have like 5 modes which i live in, some happy some not,


----------



## attic

1. Ne (perhaps a bit Te too?)
2. Not sure what that is, but might be "not J", not because of being forgetful of where things are, but because of it having happened repeatedly and still not having made a routine that is thoroughly followed through to make it stop happening.
3. P? Se?
4. Not sure, perhaps N, if caused by mind preoccupied with less practical matters
5. Don't know

So xNxP, from these, I might have guessed ENTP, T a bit because of the research, though that is probably moreso a prejudice, but also a bit forgetting things you have, which is just a hunch, the lack of attachment to your stuff.


----------------

five random things about me:
1. A cat is sleeping next to me, and she has two thirds of the breadth of the sofa, so I am sitting halfway outside the sofa, having to support myself with one leg. She is now snoring and just ate something in her sleep (Probably dreamed she just savagedly killed a bird and licked up its still warm blood or something).

2. It is five in the morning, and I am not up early.

3. Last book I was reading was News from Nowhere, by William Morris, (inspiration of Tolkien, artist, medieval roleplayer of the 1800s, prominent early socialist figure in the UK, maker of wonderful tapestries, architect and translator of islandic sagas. This book, is about himself as a timetraveler to the 2000s, and what he envisioned for us). 

4. I like languages, but I have no talent for learning them, so I have periods when I try to learn one or another, and then periods when I forget them again, and then start over.

5. I cut my own hair, I am not great at it, but it'll do, and I save lots of money, plus it is fun.


----------



## ComingInClutch

attic said:


> five random things about me:
> 1. A cat is sleeping next to me, and she has two thirds of the breadth of the sofa, so I am sitting halfway outside the sofa, having to support myself with one leg. She is now snoring and just ate something in her sleep (Probably dreamed she just savagedly killed a bird and licked up its still warm blood or something).
> 
> 2. It is five in the morning, and I am not up early.
> 
> 3. Last book I was reading was News from Nowhere, by William Morris, (inspiration of Tolkien, artist, medieval roleplayer of the 1800s, prominent early socialist figure in the UK, maker of wonderful tapestries, architect and translator of islandic sagas. This book, is about himself as a timetraveler to the 2000s, and what he envisioned for us).
> 
> 4. I like languages, but I have no talent for learning them, so I have periods when I try to learn one or another, and then periods when I forget them again, and then start over.
> 
> 5. I cut my own hair, I am not great at it, but it'll do, and I save lots of money, plus it is fun.


1. Should I count this as a sort of Fe selflessness :laughing:?
2. Universal problem
3. Sounds like quite a read! This is just one book, but a fascination with a future vision is associated with an N function for sure. 
4. Perhaps this could be from a variety of interests, and sticking through/focusing on one language at a time is difficult? Sounds kind of Ne
5. Fi individuality with a dash of Si pragmatism

xNFP if I were to guess.

1. I love watching sports (peep the avatar), particularly analyzing gameplay and statistics. I can talk at great length about basketball, in particular, but I was never quite physically coordinated or adept myself to play myself. 

2. The closest political philosophy I identify with is social democracy, believing private enterprise is neither a moral or immoral force in and of itself, but must be balanced out by sources of countervailing power (such as labor unions, community organizations, etc.)

3. I love to travel and am confident I could live abroad for extended periods of time; while I like having a home base, I just don't like the idea of being static in one location for a decade or two.

4. History is one of my favorite things to read about; political history is fascinating because it's, in large part, about what makes people tick. Economic history, on the other hand, is fascinating because it's about putting abstract ideas to the test and seeing how people's lives improve or falter. 

5. I'm pretty sociable, easygoing, and hide my irritation very well unless provoked to an extreme.


----------



## Charus

1. Ni Se - Preferring to analyse first.

2. Fi and Te - Fi because identifying with a political idea, and Te to state that privacy is neither Moral or Immoral. But Fe could also play this.

3. Ne Si perhaps? I don't know, could be lower Se as well. 

4. Si for sure... Ne also playing the part here.

5. Could Be Ne - Fi? Although Fe could also influence like this.

I can't for sure decided which type are you, but I can for sure tell that you are ENFx, the only thing left for you is to determine whether you are P or J.


1. I first need to know things, otherwise when you go improvising without knowing what you are getting into can fell overwhelming, or in other words, feel blind about where you are engaging.

2. I always thought that if you are leading a nation, the first ever thing you need to focus on is the economy and corruption that is going on in the nation to keep up the nation stable. Only then you can start focusing on fluff stuff. That's my theory for effective nation leading.

3. I'm kind of a person that avoids responsibilities and promises, because handling all of the responsibilities and promises makes it tiring and overwhelming to me and at the end afraid failing them to get disappointed people sitting on you for this.

4. As much as I appear cold, uncaring and lack of empathy, and even grumpy at some points towards others, I for some reason have very soft spot for cats.

5. I'm free-spirited and carefree person.


----------



## bleghc

from enfp to intj wow ! we love that character development 



j
doesn’t seem so much like a type-oriented trait to me but maybe xxtj? maybe because of the way that you dichotomized the economy/corruption with fluff stuff though i’d have to know what you meant by that part
p, seems like a tired-out 6 (could also just be placebo effect from knowing that’s how u identify now)
te/fi maybe?
exfp

wow talk about mixed results. honestly sorry dude i mostly have no clue; just from your presence on the forum alongside this particular post, i would look into xxtj but there are some statements that directly defy that (e.g. 3 and 5 in direct contrast with - for example, 1 and 4) maybe istj w a strong so subtype? i think e6 works for you, neutral about heart type, and as for gut, neutral about that as well. 



i find myself getting into nostalgic ruts a lot. maybe that’s more attributable to my age than my type but i have a bad habit of frequently looking back at old texts/thinking about people who used to be in my life, etc. i’m usually someone who can adapt to change but i struggle with the whole concept of knowing that means i’ll have to leave some things/people behind.
this is kind of relating back to 1 but - and especially with people in my past, i fantasize a lot about what would happen if i met them again. i think of myself as this self-actualized person who’s doing super well and in thinking about these kinds of things, i always find myself reflecting on how much i’ve changed and how i might continue to change.
i kind of have a problem with people either taking me too seriously or not seriously enough. granted, a lot of this is a direct result of the way i purposely portray myself but there are definitely times where i feel like i’m not understood by others as well as i want to be.
honestly, sometimes i feel like i’ve become a caricature of myself. or like an extreme, hyperbolized personification of my qualities. i think i naturally play into the way that others see me (even if they don’t perceive me in the best light) even if it means compromising or undermining some of my other qualities. there are times where i don’t really feel like a person so much as i am a canvas for other people to paint their image of me on.
i tend to embellish a lot! i don’t do this intentionally but i feel things at an incredibly heightened and visceral level so the way that i talk about things usually parallels with my feelings in the moment more than it does the actuality of the situation.


----------



## Rydori

blehBLEH said:


> from enfp to intj wow ! we love that character development
> 
> 
> i find myself getting into nostalgic ruts a lot. maybe that’s more attributable to my age than my type but i have a bad habit of frequently looking back at old texts/thinking about people who used to be in my life, etc. i’m usually someone who can adapt to change but i struggle with the whole concept of knowing that means i’ll have to leave some things/people behind.
> this is kind of relating back to 1 but - and especially with people in my past, i fantasize a lot about what would happen if i met them again. i think of myself as this self-actualized person who’s doing super well and in thinking about these kinds of things, i always find myself reflecting on how much i’ve changed and how i might continue to change.
> i kind of have a problem with people either taking me too seriously or not seriously enough. granted, a lot of this is a direct result of the way i purposely portray myself but there are definitely times where i feel like i’m not understood by others as well as i want to be.
> honestly, sometimes i feel like i’ve become a caricature of myself. or like an extreme, hyperbolized personification of my qualities. i think i naturally play into the way that others see me (even if they don’t perceive me in the best light) even if it means compromising or undermining some of my other qualities. there are times where i don’t really feel like a person so much as i am a canvas for other people to paint their image of me on.
> i tend to embellish a lot! i don’t do this intentionally but i feel things at an incredibly heightened and visceral level so the way that i talk about things usually parallels with my feelings in the moment more than it does the actuality of the situation.


1. Fi
2.Fi-Te
3.Fi
4.Ne
5.Fi

INFP

1. Courtesy is something I find important and overall good manners to me as it tells to me how pleasent and listening of a person they are, if they proper courtesy I'll view them negatively 

2. I think ego is one of the few traits that will easily make others loathe you and humbleness will make you quite a hard person to hate. Take in mind a few celebs like Bob Ross and Keanu Reeves who are hard to hate in where at most, people would find them disinteresting and not their style simply because of how humble and chill they are, on the other hand you have Kanye West who has a large ego and despite producing some good tracks, is easy to hate

3.When studying, one habit I have is to have a lot of abbrievations in my notes and have some kind of term glossary somewhere so I remember, this is so that its effecient in when I'm writing notes to get the most information while still be short and concise so it'll be easier to revise 

4.I can get stuck in a habit for a while and it can be quite hard for me to break out from it

5. While I would not consider myself scatteredbrain at all, I will have moments where I am just completely blank becuase I was thinking of something that happened or could happen,usually I enter this mode when Im extremely bored and not doing anything in particular, when in this mode I can go completely unaware and do the most retarded things man ever known simply becuase I was too occcupied on something probably irrelavent that I was thinking 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

blehBLEH said:


> from enfp to intj wow ! we love that character development
> 
> 
> 
> i find myself getting into nostalgic ruts a lot. maybe that’s more attributable to my age than my type but i have a bad habit of frequently looking back at old texts/thinking about people who used to be in my life, etc. i’m usually someone who can adapt to change but i struggle with the whole concept of knowing that means i’ll have to leave some things/people behind.
> this is kind of relating back to 1 but - and especially with people in my past, i fantasize a lot about what would happen if i met them again. i think of myself as this self-actualized person who’s doing super well and in thinking about these kinds of things, i always find myself reflecting on how much i’ve changed and how i might continue to change.
> i kind of have a problem with people either taking me too seriously or not seriously enough. granted, a lot of this is a direct result of the way i purposely portray myself but there are definitely times where i feel like i’m not understood by others as well as i want to be.
> honestly, sometimes i feel like i’ve become a caricature of myself. or like an extreme, hyperbolized personification of my qualities. i think i naturally play into the way that others see me (even if they don’t perceive me in the best light) even if it means compromising or undermining some of my other qualities. there are times where i don’t really feel like a person so much as i am a canvas for other people to paint their image of me on.
> i tend to embellish a lot! i don’t do this intentionally but i feel things at an incredibly heightened and visceral level so the way that i talk about things usually parallels with my feelings in the moment more than it does the actuality of the situation.


1. si - you remember people in your life your past 
2. Ne-Si 
3. Strong feelings 
4. Fe bc you are bending your identity and canvas for other people 
5. Fe - objectively present 

Esfj 


Type my partner 

1. His mind is in a constant state of analyzation- he would filter in all possibility and then rationalize on whether it make sense of not to come to his final conclusion
2. Indulges in watching the discovery channel- history channel and sports the entire day. Have interest in discussing theories over facts - despite being practical- find statistics ridiculous bc knowledge should be derive from within 
3. Extremely spatially aware and athletic - could easily ride a boat the first time he tried - loves racing on freeways - hunting - making and creating things whether it’s furniture- designing a machine - painting - fixing his car etc - very hands on 
4. The closer he is to a person and trust the person the more he attacks them or nitpick their flaws- mainly bc he wants them to be the best of them self 
5. Can discuss abstract knowledge or practical knowledge- pretty well knowledge among most topic and is open to any sort of conversation so long as it doesn’t involve emotions. Tends to get angry when he sees others emotional ( example hearing his son crying ) have a hard time comforting people he’s close with but excel at comforting stranger that he doesn’t care for much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

@ai.tran.75

1.Ti 
2.Ti-Se
3.Se, possibly not type related
4.Not Fe
5.Ti > Pe

iSTP




AS FOR ME please refer to the post above the user above me


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

1. Je
2. Either Fe supported by Ti or Te
3. Si and Te
4. Si
5. Si and Ne
I think ISTJ can fit, though ESTJ could also be a possibility. ^^ 

1. I dislike disorder and I can be pretty bossy when it comes to the house's rules. 
2. Even though I like going out with my friends sometimes, I'm annoyed and feel stifled when people I don't know try to talk to me. I'm ok with people I already gave my trust to but I feel most people who try to be familiar with me too fastly as "intrusive". 
3. Talking about that, I think there are behaviours that are necessary for certain situations and other ones that are unacceptable. I wait for people to comform to it and won't hesitate to call them out for their behaviours if they don't respect my expectations. 
4. I truly dislike lack of empathy as well as people who are selfish and all about themselves.
5. I have a hard time trying to manage to finish my studies and to find a job because I tend to lose motivation if I feel useless in what I'm doing and can be easily perturbated in periods of emotional shocks, and I'm very emotionally sensitive.

Edit: I actually was responding to your preceeding post, Rydori, but answered a little late. Oops, sorry. ^^'


----------



## bleghc

@*Rydori* 1. fe 
2. xxfj?
3. te bc of emphasis on efficiency 
4. si 
5. ne, though im not sure if its necessarily dominant 
- i'd guess some sort of ixfj from those 5 points. 
@*ai.tran.75*
1. ti
2. ti 
3. se 
4. t > f 
5. xxtp? 

xstp?? couldnt really see favoring over either extraversion/introversion but he definitely felt like a ti-dom.

edit: awk got mAJORLY ninjaed @*BitterSweet Blonde* give me a second to do ya (also i dont mind this is kinda fun)

1. j 
2. i
3. te/fi? 
4. fe 
5. xxfp 

hmm judging from all that i'd say some sort of isxj (with the exception of the mention that u were emotionally sensitive in 5 which would make me lean towards f) but i also feel like u have more fi than fe. i could see istj so/sp with a 6 wing somewhere in there. *edit*: and wow im completely off just did a double-take on ur actual type


----------



## bleghc

gonna put down the facts i put b4 bc im too lazy to come up with smth new: 

* *







* *







i find myself getting into nostalgic ruts a lot. maybe that’s more attributable to my age than my type but i have a bad habit of frequently looking back at old texts/thinking about people who used to be in my life, etc. i’m usually someone who can adapt to change but i struggle with the whole concept of knowing that means i’ll have to leave some things/people behind.
this is kind of relating back to 1 but - and especially with people in my past, i fantasize a lot about what would happen if i met them again. i think of myself as this self-actualized person who’s doing super well and in thinking about these kinds of things, i always find myself reflecting on how much i’ve changed and how i might continue to change.
i kind of have a problem with people either taking me too seriously or not seriously enough. granted, a lot of this is a direct result of the way i purposely portray myself but there are definitely times where i feel like i’m not understood by others as well as i want to be.
honestly, sometimes i feel like i’ve become a caricature of myself. or like an extreme, hyperbolized personification of my qualities. i think i naturally play into the way that others see me (even if they don’t perceive me in the best light) even if it means compromising or undermining some of my other qualities. there are times where i don’t really feel like a person so much as i am a canvas for other people to paint their image of me on.
i tend to embellish a lot! i don’t do this intentionally but i feel things at an incredibly heightened and visceral level so the way that i talk about things usually parallels with my feelings in the moment more than it does the actuality of the situation.


----------



## StinkyBambi

enfp,so/sp 
8 w9 

blahblahh


----------



## ComingInClutch

1. And I-oop...okay, then. 
2. Se
3. Comfort with expressing one's individuality: Fi
4. Fi
5. Well-attuned to one's environment at that level...Se

ESFP 3w2 > 7w8 > 8w7 sx/so

1. I have a large appetite (for food, just to clarify). 
2. As far as TV shows, the genres I'm drawn to are sitcoms and political/crime thrillers.
3. My favorite director is Quentin Tarantino; his ability to integrate outlandish violence with long, suspenseful dialogue and well-selected soundtracks is incredible.
4. I consider myself something of a policy wonk. 
5. I'm currently amassing a Spotify playlist with the intent of amassing my favorite music from each continent; at the moment, I'm trying to add more music from sub-Saharan Africa.


----------



## soop

ComingInClutch said:


> 1. And I-oop...okay, then.
> 2. Se
> 3. Comfort with expressing one's individuality: Fi
> 4. Fi
> 5. Well-attuned to one's environment at that level...Se
> 
> ESFP 3w2 > 7w8 > 8w7 sx/so
> 
> 1. I have a large appetite (for food, just to clarify).
> 2. As far as TV shows, the genres I'm drawn to are sitcoms and political/crime thrillers.
> 3. My favorite director is Quentin Tarantino; his ability to integrate outlandish violence with long, suspenseful dialogue and well-selected soundtracks is incredible.
> 4. I consider myself something of a policy wonk.
> 5. I'm currently amassing a Spotify playlist with the intent of amassing my favorite music from each continent; at the moment, I'm trying to add more music from sub-Saharan Africa.


1) Okay this is some ExTP humor right here...and I love it. 
2) This sounds like a combination of T and Ne
3) I can see this being Se, Ne T and F. I don't know what to do with this, but added to everything else, I would say this is putting you ExTP.
4) Yeah...absolutely no idea what a policy wonk is. If you clarify Ill add it to my analysis though.
5) This sounds very P and actually N for some reason. N specifically. 

I'm going to go with ENTP here, but I can definitely see ENFP as well. As for enneagram you are 7 as all fuck, and I can't really see an argument for either wing over the other, so I'll just leave it at 7. I also think you might possibly have some 4 in your try type but its hard to tell from 5 statements. Apologies if this is not as thorough as you ere hoping, its my first time doing this, Ill be glad to clarify if you need it.

1) Incompetence or factual errors annoy the shit out of me, in fact, most arguments I get into are not even me asserting by own opinion but me fact checking someone else who made an argument based on fallacious info or grossly misinterpreted facts
2) I like to help people, sometimes I put people's needs ahead of my own, although recently that's less and less the case. I still feel deeply for other people when I hear of their hardships to the point where I just want to isolate myself from all news sources sometimes. 
3) I procrastinate on things I don't find all that miserable and even find enjoyable for reasons I don't understand
4) I perform well under pressure
5) When I do something I want to be the best, the best in the world, and the best that will ever be in the world, not just good.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

1) Ti 
2) Fe
3) It looks like such a P thing to do
4) I'd say lower F in the cognitive stack
5) I don't know if this is really function related, but I guess competitiveness can confirm higher T
So, considering what you said I could say XTXP, but you also showed quite a lot of Fe in your second point so I'm not that sure. :thinking:

1) I absolutely love creating in everything that's considered as artistic and I am quite polyvalent in this field. 
2) I don't like the world as it is right now, I wish I could change it to make is more fair. I think the human race took a lot of stupid and inconsiderate decisions for people, the other species and the planet because of selfishness and that's not how it should be. 
3) I want to connect with the other people, but at the same time I'm always scared of doing it because I don't want to be betrayed or hurt or left anymore. 
4) I don't know if this is type related, but the idea of traveling in time to change what went wrong fascinates me, I wish so bad it was possible. That's probably why I love TV shows with time travel that much. 
5) I take relationships very seriously and I'm always willing to do efforts and to give all of me to keep a relationship with someone, unless if I feel they're not willing to reciprocate my efforts towards them, still after having tried as much as I could to fix our relationship until nothing else was possible to do.


----------



## Charus

1) Ne - Fi 

2) Fi - Te

3) Fi

4) Ne - Si

5) Inf. Te

I could say that ENFP is correct.

1) This is how my coach described me - "I think you are more of a smart than stupid, more of an introvert than extrovert, not friendly, more individualistic, sometimes you show no patience, you are tough (Unfortunately he didn't describe in terms of what), empowering.". And now moving to my father, this is how he describes me "Thick skinned, insensitive, nutty (In It's negative aspects), schizophrenic, non-sympathetic, rag" well yeah, my father is that one cynic.

2) Exercises. I want to do whatever I want that is enjoyable for me, and eat whatever I want (as long as It's tasty and delicious), I don't want to be stuck with some silly forced exercise/diet routine which you need to do everyday and probably will take months to take effect, honestly really not worth the hassle, though that would be just my laziness.

3) When my Father randomly invade my room where I sit near my PC just either playing games or youtube. He either just comes and stare on my screen (Which is incredibly annoying and makes me feel extremely uncomfortable), or just talks with me about his random ideas non-stop. And funniest part is, you can't tell him to go away otherwise he will get all pissy, yell at me, passive aggressive behavior and rub me on about how much of a terrible person I am. Basically people who are intrusive and have 0 respect for personal space.

4) This came to my mind randomly: Everyone is an idealist, some people just hide it behind a wall of cynicism. Not that I might confirm it is indeed true, but some insights and analysis might needed to confirm this. I asked my Father whether this sentence is true indeed, he said "What is Ideals?", I said "The word Ideal, you don't know what it means?", my Father said "What are your ideals?", I answered, with long thinking "Uhh, I don't know.", my Father asked "Where did you came with that?" I answered "It just came to my mind, and I thought sharing this thought with you."

5) Not sure about you, but I speak 3 languages (Hebrew, Russian and English). While I can speak all 3 of them pretty good, but I have extremely difficult time when it comes to translating words between the languages, my vocabulary tends to fly away when it comes to this situation, I'm very reliant on google translate. But for some reason, when it comes to long term life memories, like nostalgia, bad life moments, I remember them very easily, especially that I embrace nostalgia of my good moments and achievements.


----------



## ai.tran.75

NeutroN RU IL said:


> 1) This is how my coach described me - "I think you are more of a smart than stupid, more of an introvert than extrovert, not friendly, more individualistic, sometimes you show no patience, you are tough (Unfortunately he didn't describe in terms of what), empowering.". And now moving to my father, this is how he describes me "Thick skinned, insensitive, nutty (In It's negative aspects), schizophrenic, non-sympathetic, rag" well yeah, my father is that one cynic.
> 
> 2) Exercises. I want to do whatever I want that is enjoyable for me, and eat whatever I want (as long as It's tasty and delicious), I don't want to be stuck with some silly forced exercise/diet routine which you need to do everyday and probably will take months to take effect, honestly really not worth the hassle, though that would be just my laziness.
> 
> 3) When my Father randomly invade my room where I sit near my PC just either playing games or youtube. He either just comes and stare on my screen (Which is incredibly annoying and makes me feel extremely uncomfortable), or just talks with me about his random ideas non-stop. And funniest part is, you can't tell him to go away otherwise he will get all pissy, yell at me, passive aggressive behavior and rub me on about how much of a terrible person I am. Basically people who are intrusive and have 0 respect for personal space.
> 
> 4) This came to my mind randomly: Everyone is an idealist, some people just hide it behind a wall of cynicism. Not that I might confirm it is indeed true, but some insights and analysis might needed to confirm this. I asked my Father whether this sentence is true indeed, he said "What is Ideals?", I said "The word Ideal, you don't know what it means?", my Father said "What are your ideals?", I answered, with long thinking "Uhh, I don't know.", my Father asked "Where did you came with that?" I answered "It just came to my mind, and I thought sharing this thought with you."
> 
> 5) Not sure about you, but I speak 3 languages (Hebrew, Russian and English). While I can speak all 3 of them pretty good, but I have extremely difficult time when it comes to translating words between the languages, my vocabulary tends to fly away when it comes to this situation, I'm very reliant on google translate. But for some reason, when it comes to long term life memories, like nostalgia, bad life moments, I remember them very easily, especially that I embrace nostalgia of my good moments and achievements.


1 low feeling from the description 
2 hahaha I’m guessing low sensing - low-inf Si 
3. You’re talking about your father so I’m guessing Fe 
4 Ne- since you are taking about idealism and you’ve mentioned the thought randomly appeared in your mind 
5. Inferior Si - you have good Long term memory and mentioned nostalgia 


The way you write and articulate seems to be Ti like - I do see high amount of Fe and Si in the post but they seem to be in inferior position - unsure which is lower than which 

My guess intp or entp 

————————————————————————1. I’m rarely ever tired and always energized -can’t really sit still and always have the urge to do something( writing , researching , creating something , exploring etc) however when it comes to social interaction- I tired out easily , no matter how interesting the conversation gets I always have a craving to go home so I could introspect or think back of the good time I’ve just experienced 

2. I’m not fearful of changes and tend to strive under stress . I find that I bc more calm - realistic and calculated when it comes to stressful or tragic situation 

3. If I’m ever curious about something- I want to know everything about it - for example after reading a book I enjoy- I will dig to learn about the author- the authors origin - the country of where the book is published and if given a chance I’ll go as far as visiting the places I read or learned about 

4. I have multiple trains of thoughts running in my mind at all time - when somebody ask me a question- I can branch out multiple of different scenarios in my mind . My mind never stop running hence I’m never bored - but with all that said - I’m never scattered brain or confused with my thoughts 

5. I rarely ever share my emotions or what’s troubling me until the matter is done and over with . I also hate it when people give/suggest advice to me when I’m opening up to them about something personal that have happened to me / mainly bc Im sharing to bring a closer bond and I’m filling one in on what have been going on in my life- if I’m
Not asking for your advice it means that I’ve already handled my situation- any exterior comment of telling me how to feel or what to do is invasive bc I strongly believe that nobody understands me better than myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brightonrock

1. i care about others so so much, sometimes to my detriment. when making a decision i will always think of how it could affect others, and always want harmony/everyone to be happy. if i can remove stress from someone/do something thoughtful for someone i will be fulfilled. 

2. i hate being alone and having nothing to do. i always want to be around people, going shopping/to the park/going out drinking etc. i feel like it is a wasted day if i don’t spend it with people/have meaningful conversations with people. 

3. i can come across as quite ditsy- i make people laugh due to my constant quips and comments. i also ask SO many questions. it is sometimes like i’m hyper and have to say what’s on my mind. however if i feel like i’ve taken it too far i will feel bad- if i’ve offended someone etc i will apologise and quieten down. i am aware of how my actions will affect other people, for example i have a colleague who is a strong N and he really has no clue about social norms/correctness and he gets himself into trouble/doesn’t care about people’s feelings and this baffles me. we banter around and i do get along with him very well but this side i do not understand. 

4. when it comes to university i left everything to the last minute- including my 12,000 word thesis which i completed in two days. i do not like this, i do not prefer procrastination at all and makes me very stressed, but maybe i can’t complete things due to mental health. i would prefer to be organised and try to set schedules/to do lists etc, i want things to be orderly in my room but a lot of the times this can be neglected. i don’t know what means for P vs J. 

5. i looooove music and singing. i have to listen to music every day and love a strong beat/meaning behind the lyrics. i listen to pop a lot, and sing when working/cleaning etc. i would be lost without music!


----------



## brightonrock

ai.tran.75 said:


> NeutroN RU IL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) This is how my coach described me - "I think you are more of a smart than stupid, more of an introvert than extrovert, not friendly, more individualistic, sometimes you show no patience, you are tough (Unfortunately he didn't describe in terms of what), empowering.". And now moving to my father, this is how he describes me "Thick skinned, insensitive, nutty (In It's negative aspects), schizophrenic, non-sympathetic, rag" well yeah, my father is that one cynic.
> 
> 2) Exercises. I want to do whatever I want that is enjoyable for me, and eat whatever I want (as long as It's tasty and delicious), I don't want to be stuck with some silly forced exercise/diet routine which you need to do everyday and probably will take months to take effect, honestly really not worth the hassle, though that would be just my laziness.
> 
> 3) When my Father randomly invade my room where I sit near my PC just either playing games or youtube. He either just comes and stare on my screen (Which is incredibly annoying and makes me feel extremely uncomfortable), or just talks with me about his random ideas non-stop. And funniest part is, you can't tell him to go away otherwise he will get all pissy, yell at me, passive aggressive behavior and rub me on about how much of a terrible person I am. Basically people who are intrusive and have 0 respect for personal space.
> 
> 4) This came to my mind randomly: Everyone is an idealist, some people just hide it behind a wall of cynicism. Not that I might confirm it is indeed true, but some insights and analysis might needed to confirm this. I asked my Father whether this sentence is true indeed, he said "What is Ideals?", I said "The word Ideal, you don't know what it means?", my Father said "What are your ideals?", I answered, with long thinking "Uhh, I don't know.", my Father asked "Where did you came with that?" I answered "It just came to my mind, and I thought sharing this thought with you."
> 
> 5) Not sure about you, but I speak 3 languages (Hebrew, Russian and English). While I can speak all 3 of them pretty good, but I have extremely difficult time when it comes to translating words between the languages, my vocabulary tends to fly away when it comes to this situation, I'm very reliant on google translate. But for some reason, when it comes to long term life memories, like nostalgia, bad life moments, I remember them very easily, especially that I embrace nostalgia of my good moments and achievements.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 low feeling from the description
> 2 hahaha I’m guessing low sensing - low-inf Si
> 3. You’re talking about your father so I’m guessing Fe
> 4 Ne- since you are taking about idealism and you’ve mentioned the thought randomly appeared in your mind
> 5. Inferior Si - you have good Long term memory and mentioned nostalgia
> 
> 
> The way you write and articulate seems to be Ti like - I do see high amount of Fe and Si in the post but they seem to be in inferior position - unsure which is lower than which
> 
> My guess intp or entp
> 
> ————————————————————————1. I’m rarely ever tired and always energized -can’t really sit still and always have the urge to do something( writing , researching , creating something , exploring etc) however when it comes to social interaction- I tired out easily , no matter how interesting the conversation gets I always have a craving to go home so I could introspect or think back of the good time I’ve just experienced
> 
> 2. I’m not fearful of changes and tend to strive under stress . I find that I bc more calm - realistic and calculated when it comes to stressful or tragic situation
> 
> 3. If I’m ever curious about something- I want to know everything about it - for example after reading a book I enjoy- I will dig to learn about the author- the authors origin - the country of where the book is published and if given a chance I’ll go as far as visiting the places I read or learned about
> 
> 4. I have multiple trains of thoughts running in my mind at all time - when somebody ask me a question- I can branch out multiple of different scenarios in my mind . My mind never stop running hence I’m never bored - but with all that said - I’m never scattered brain or confused with my thoughts
> 
> 5. I rarely ever share my emotions or what’s troubling me until the matter is done and over with . I also hate it when people give/suggest advice to me when I’m opening up to them about something personal that have happened to me / mainly bc Im sharing to bring a closer bond and I’m filling one in on what have been going on in my life- if I’m
> Not asking for your advice it means that I’ve already handled my situation- any exterior comment of telling me how to feel or what to do is invasive bc I strongly believe that nobody understands me better than myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

xNFP


----------



## bleghc

1. either fe or a 2 fix 
2. extroverted
3. feels particularly exfp-ish 
4. weak te? 
5. not type-related 

hmmmm my final guess would either be enfp or esfj ! either some variation of 269 or 279 based off of your phrasing/the general energy u give off.  

- 

1. i'm emotionally fickle. for most situations, my emotions tend to be intense but short-lived. i could feel really sad about something or someone one minute and i could feel happy the next; i honestly never know what to expect !
2. whenever i'm feeling down about something, my knee-jerk reaction is to kind of repress what i'm feeling and let it fester. i tend to wallow a lot. whether it's in watching romance movies i know won't end happily or listening to sad music, i don't handle my feelings productively and if anything, everything i initially do usually heightens them. if i get to a bad enough point, i like to talk my feelings out with a couple of close friends but even then, i feel a bit burdensome. i like to think of myself as the happy-go-lucky one and i know that seeing myself in that way shouldn't exempt me from feeling negative emotions and that others shouldn't expect the same but i still don't love it. 
3. i kind of live my life as if it were a self-satire. i might've touched base on it before but even if it's at the expense of any of my self-preservation, sometimes i get into dumb situations (with the forethought of "haha wouldnt it be so funny if i did this) just because i feel like it would be entertaining or would make for a good story to tell. i purposely act like a joke sometimes via going to extremities in different ways of behaving (e.g. heightened sensitivity, idiocy. etc.) and usually i don't mind it but then people don't take me seriously and it's like, "oh." but like i can't even blame them because a lot of that "persona" is deliberate? i was having a conversation with one of my friends about this and she was speculating on the possibility that maybe i acted this way to keep others entertained so they wouldn't get bored of me as a result of underlying abandonment issues (haha what) i mean, idk - well that she wasn't totally off with that assumption, i do think a lot of way i act the way that i do is more self-fulfilling than anything else. or because i think it's funny.
4. i get into internal debates with myself a lot. like, i have several moral convictions about a lot of things but i tend to think a lot about how i came to believe what i did. while i care a lot about what someone thinks about various issues, i care a lot more about _how_ they think. even if someone disagrees with me about something, i can respect them a lot more than someone who's like-minded but can't even really justify their beliefs with a sound argument, more so if they vehemently oppose or shut down opposing ones.
5. in regards to how i am academically, i don't have the best time management nor work ethic and so i'm particularly susceptible to almost consistently asking for extensions or just handing in half-assed work. it's difficult for me to do work unless it means something to me. if i ever get confronted by someone about it (i.e. my advisor or a teacher who's recognized and called out my gradual decline in performance), i tend to feel really badly about it. i tend to point out my flaws before they can; a lot have called me hypercritical of myself but i've always just seen it as self-awareness. i experience imposter syndrome a lot especially in the context of school work. whenever a semester starts, i get super motivated but i burn out pretty quickly; i have this perpetual fear of being "found out" in the regard of not being good or cut out enough; mentally, it's incredibly exhausting.


----------



## StinkyBambi

enfp 

1- my brain hurt because i drank too much yesterdday
2- i been sick in the toilet
3- i like wearing panties on my head and dancing in the mirror
4- i like swimming with ducks in pond in garden
5- my favourite part of the day is when i go to bed and fart and the bed gets all warm


----------



## ai.tran.75

StinkyBambi said:


> enfp
> 
> 1- my brain hurt because i drank too much yesterdday
> 2- i been sick in the toilet
> 3- i like wearing panties on my head and dancing in the mirror
> 4- i like swimming with ducks in pond in garden
> 5- my favourite part of the day is when i go to bed and fart and the bed gets all warm


1. Wild 
2. Are you ok 
3 insanity 
4 adventurous
5 disturbing 

Hmmm stereotypically speaking Se dom of some sort- I always view you as Harley Quinn so esfp 


I’ll repost mine 


1. I’m rarely ever tired and always energized -can’t really sit still and always have the urge to do something( writing , researching , creating something , exploring etc) however when it comes to social interaction- I tired out easily , no matter how interesting the conversation gets I always have a craving to go home so I could introspect or think back of the good time I’ve just experienced 

2. I’m not fearful of changes and tend to strive under stress . I find that I bc more calm - realistic and calculated when it comes to stressful or tragic situation 

3. If I’m ever curious about something- I want to know everything about it - for example after reading a book I enjoy- I will dig to learn about the author- the authors origin - the country of where the book is published and if given a chance I’ll go as far as visiting the places I read or learned about 

4. I have multiple trains of thoughts running in my mind at all time - when somebody ask me a question- I can branch out multiple of different scenarios in my mind . My mind never stop running hence I’m never bored - but with all that said - I’m never scattered brain or confused with my thoughts 

5. I rarely ever share my emotions or what’s troubling me until the matter is done and over with . I also hate it when people give/suggest advice to me when I’m opening up to them about something personal that have happened to me / mainly bc Im sharing to bring a closer bond and I’m filling one in on what have been going on in my life- if I’m
Not asking for your advice it means that I’ve already handled my situation- any exterior comment of telling me how to feel or what to do is invasive bc I strongly believe that nobody understands me better than myself


----------



## Charus

1. Ne, although Se could also be appropriate, the fact that you said that you are getting tired from interaction later then suggest Fi, and then you want to go home to your comfort and to remember the experiences, which either suggest an lower Si.

2. I'm not entirely sure if It's type related, I'm not interested to give out invalid analysis because of that.

3. Could be Ti but I'm not sure, because enjoying books is not type related, although Introverts have higher chance of enjoying books, but then again, It's just generalizations.

4. Obvious Ne.

5. That's Fi for sure. Relatable at some parts I would say, although I would just shrug it off and take notes, but when it just comes to derogatory remarks I will just tell them to shut up.

For conclusion, I would say ENFP. However, because at 1 it could be also Se, ESFP could also work, if you enjoy being at the moment. Another type I can suggest would be INFP, since 5 showed a pretty clear use of Fi without any intervention of other functions.


1. Do you remember my previous post about how my coach described me? ("I think you are more of a smart than stupid, more of an introvert than extrovert, not friendly, more individualistic, sometimes you show no patience, you are tough (Unfortunately he didn't describe in terms of what), empowering."), Well, he described me being tough as this; "You're not nice to strangers like that and you don't smile every time", although more appropriately would be saying "You don't smile very often".

2. I'm more relatable and empathetic than sympathetic. I put myself in the shoes of other and play out the situation of how would I act up in the situation. (Preferably when it comes to bad situations)

3. I enjoy strategy games. You know, the amount of tactics you can come up with and play for the appropriate situation, sort of like a puzzle game where you need to figure out the weakness and errors of your opponent and then exploit them to defeat them.

4. I tend to enjoy listening to Creepypastas on Youtube _sometimes_. Sometimes you wan't to listen to some scary mystery story and to get the impression of exploring the unknown, huge bonus points when it comes to sci-fi horror stories about otherworldly entities or places/locations.

5. It's pretty annoying when it comes to arguing, telling them facts, the truth or dismantling their so called "Beliefs", they all go "Don't yell at me, control temper", "Oh 'I will discredit/dismantle your arguments' you are so sensitive blahblah xDxdDD" and other nasty-ass excuses to "Win" the argument because they can't accept that their stupid beliefs are false.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

1. High Ti? Though it could also be high Fi, but probably not tertiary Fe. 
2. How you describe it seems like Fi. x) 
3. Ne.
4. Ne again. ^^ 
5. Ti. 
I don't know, to me you seemed more INTP than ENTP, I could also imagine INFP but you seem to use rather Ti more than Fi. I'd go with INTP from what I know.  


1. I’m the kind of person who can become friend with anyone who behaves nicely and respectfully, for me the other people’s behavior is what matters the most for me to like them or not. I like people who are humble and considerate of others. (I might have already said it but I can’t remember…)
2. I’m a very anxious person, I’m always stressed by the fear of something. Scared of not accomplishing what I want for my future, scared of not being liked, scared of being stupid or useless, scared of being unworthy of love,…
3. I have a group of best friends I’m very tied to since years and to me that group of friend is more important than meeting new people because it’s difficult for me to get the same affinity with someone I have with them. But I’m still willing to get closer to other people if I have a good feeling about them, I’m just more prudent at first. 
4. Some people describe me as scatterbrained or as overly complicating things when I try to explain to them my reasoning, yet some other people think I seem very focused in what I do. 
5. I like order and having things planned in advance, but I’m late very often unless if it’s really important, and I’m not good with routines.


----------



## bleghc

1. fe, if not maybe an indicator of so being high in instinctual 
2. fears r usually good indicators of enneatype. this felt particularly 2-ish to me (scared of not being loved - as for fear of incompetence, i feel like that's a 1 thing. 2w1?)
3. si 
4. low te?
5. j 

those 5 facts felt xsfj-y to me !! tritype, i could see 2w1 > 6w7 > 9w1. if i had to make a guess, sx last. so/sp, maybe? 

- 

1. i'm usually laidback but when i'm stressed, i can become super piss-y and nitpicky - or, alternately, more detail-oriented than i'm used. when i'm in a not-so-great mood, i can especially become prone to bouts of pessimism and tend to mull on the worst possibilities.
2. i experience cognitive dissonance a lot especially in regards to my values. sometimes i'll find myself judging others for something that they've said and done but then i compare it to similar situations i've been in and realize i'm not all that different. rather than internalizing this as a moral leeway though, this line-of-thinking usually enables me to become hypercritical of myself and others. like, saying you think this way or that way but doing something that defies that completely. i don't think people deliberately try to act fake in this regard but tbh it is and i think it would make a world's difference if more people took more accountability for themselves and others. 
3. within most circles of my various friend groups, i think i'm most people's go-to for more emotional conversations. i definitely pride myself in my ability to sympathize with others and i think my general openness and vulnerability has made it easier for others to speak openly with me about what they might be going through.
4. i care about my image a lot more than i let on. not so much in behavior so much as it is my appearance, though. i like dressing up, putting on make-up, etc. not so much to attract attention (though i can't say i necessarily mind that) but it gives me a sense of organization and control of myself in ways that i dont usually otherwise.
5. i think i use humor as a coping mechanism a lot especially through means of self-deprecation. whether it's in deliberately hyperbolizing different parts of my personality (e.g. my clinginess, boy issues, etc.) and making them more evident to others or just straight-up calling myself dumb/stupid/etc. in reference to something dumb/stupid/etc. i did, i do it a _lot_. idk, i just think it's funny. sometimes it feels like my life is just one big self-satire at times because of how seriously i _don't_ take myself.


----------



## Queen Talia

so from the first two facts - Ne/Si and Fi/Te, looking at xNFP. Caring about image and being the emotional support of the group could show 4D Fe, so we can say IEE (ENFp).

------------------------------
My facts:
1- I'm an ice queen. People find me cold and as such, sometimes intimidating. 
2- I like a good argument, competition definitely appeals to me. On the same page as competition, I can also be a bit of a gambler and a risk taker, things are much more fun when bets are involved.
3- I'm mostly a facts over feelings person, however I do realise when feelings need to be taken into account even if for selfish gain.
4- I'm definitely a strategist. I plan things out in advance. I also love strategy games like chess.
5- I love video games. My two favourites would have to be: Overwatch and Town of Salem. Town Of Salem appeals to me because I love the lies and deceit of the game play, I'm good at manipulating people and this allows those skills to be put to use. Overwatch - my play style is a bit strange to some. I do help the team, but through individual endeavours. I also seem to win most when it is me leading the team and calling shots in the team chat.


----------



## angelfish

Think ENTJ sounds reasonable for you, though there's something about your tone that makes me think of ExTPs too. T, Ni-Se, Fi low. Sx high, social low. e8w7ish. 358 or 378 tritype.
-

1 - I'm pretty aesthetics-oriented. Surrounding myself with/chasing after pleasing scents, tastes, sights, music, and sensations contributes a lot to my happiness. 
2 - I really like talking about people's deep/most meaningful dreams and desires and encouraging them to pursue those. I get a lot of reward from helping people. 
3 - I seem to end up in leadership positions but I'm kind of on the fence about it. I like being influential and knowing what's going on, but I don't really enjoy outward exertion or maintenance of control. I'll be all over something if it's a real danger but most rules bore the heck out of me.
4 - I tend to throw myself into things and accidentally exhaust myself.
5 - I like to be near/around a social-interactive buzz but with a good dose of independence.


----------



## DawnUnder

INFJ

1) I like cereal. 

2) I don’t like it when people scream in public

3) I like to play scrabble

4) I think 4 is a nice number

5) I can count to 5


----------



## xVladdy

1 - *shrug* what is this even supposed to mean?
2 - Si or Fe? People don't usually scream in public, but you could also reason this as not being socially right.
3 - Scrabble is a strategy game, so this means possible Te or some sort of J preference. 
4 and 5 - seems like you're tying to troll or, judging by how new you are around here, probably don't know how this thread normally works.

My best guess would be xSxJ.


1. I consider efficiency and simplicity to be the most important factors in deciding the success of most things tbh. A prime example would be Windows vs Linux. Despite Linux being a lot more complex and efficient (when it comes to resource management), it's cumbersome interface leaves many scratching their heads while trying to figure how to open the start menu. Whereas Windows is far easier to use, ergonomic, and as a result of its popularity, enjoys far better hardware support. 
In short: a practical design is the best design.
2. I do plan some things in advance, but not that detailed. Calculating, precise planning down to the tee, complicated plans for action... these kind of things restrict me to one or two scenarios. The way I plan can best be summed up as guidelines: be ready in case this happens, watch out for that; loosely detailed instructions which I never follow in a certain, concrete order.
3. I like hanging out, be it by myself biking around, but that tends to feel boring. When I'm out with my friends, it's a little trickier: if this resumes to just fooling around, no food for thought, nothing that interesting or edgy happening, I'm likely to be quite silent. Otherwise, if the group catches my interest, I'm quite chatty, crack some jokes, and in general enjoy being there.
4. My humor can best be summed up as dry, sarcastic, sometimes teasing, even self-deprecating. It's never with bad intent. I'm merely trying to make fun of the many mistakes we do and how even the best can act like complete morons; we're humans after all.
5. My favorite video games tend to be competitive in one way or another. There's always a reason along the lines of "I got to be better than X" or "I have to do better than last time" that keeps me playing. Otherwise, the game feels purposeless; I don't have something to work towards. 
One such example would be SimplePlanes, a game kinda like Minecraft but with... basically anything you can imagine. I've reached this stage where I switched completely to building tanks (because why not xD) instead of planes. Each tank I build brings something new to the table (whether that be a new mechanism, a new firing system, a new kind of tank). Although I will admit I must work harder on part efficiency (for instance, on my latest tank, about 400 out of nearly 1100 parts went into small details like hooks, canvas, gun rifling, bars, all that kinda stuff). 
Oh, and speaking about tanks: my other two favorite games are World of Tanks and War Thunder. Purely because I like battling out users that put money into the game and handing their arses on a silver plate, with some extra topping made out of their own medicine.
Playing just one game is boring, so within one session I can start by peacefully mining for diamonds near bedrock level and end up expanding the Reich to the Urals and beyond, all while also watching a YT video or listening to some very fitting thrash metal or meme music.

Bonus 6: Sometimes when things don't go exactly as I had imagined, I get stressed out easily and start doing anything that can get me out as quickly as possible. I will admit I'm a perfectionist, most scared about failing and looking like a dumbass in front of others. 
I tend to avoid conflict as, imo, it's a waste of time that usually ends without any sort of agreement. I come to feel very bad about some things I might've said.
However, when conflict is inevitable, I go all in. Decisive and stubborn as hell. I see one thing, and one thing.


----------



## Charus

1. I'm not sure about that, it could Te and Si. Preferring efficiency and practicality, although practicality can be associated with Se.

2. Could Dominant Te and Tertiary Ne?

3. Te - Ne as well, although ti could be Se. Preferring things not boring sounds like a childish Ne.

4. Could be an influence of inferior Fi, but yeah, that's clear Te use.

5. Te use, searching for purpose.

6 sounds like Ni use to me.

I can confidently say ESTJ, but ESTP is also an worth option to check out.

Oh and please, a note; Try to put spaces instead of writing a huge wall of text which making it hard to distinguish between sentences.


1. You can quite call me narcissistic on this one. I like being appreciated and being reminded that I'm part of their life or place, that include forums. It is very unpleaseant for me to know that the group or place that I'm part of does not make any notes or reminders of me despite the fact that I've been in that place or group for a long time, feels like I'm either unappreciated or not being welcome.

2. I idealize my childhood, as my best times in my life - Especiality when it comes to 2009 - 2015. Back then I was simply going to school, enjoying the company of others (Though I was a loner in school and never bothered to engage other kids/strangers). We had school trips which was the best thing you could await in your childhood, and fun competition when it comes to tests/exams, comparing my score to others score.

3. As for competition, that's not only school. It was also when playing multiplayer game, especially a MMORPG game that I used to play a lot. It was mostly competition for fun, simply who gets the highest score and gets to enjoy his prideful moment, whether an tournament event is running or when going to Duel with my friends.

4. Many people saying stuff like "Oh, the place I live in sucks! I wish I could go to a rich and modern country to have a good life!", meanwhile, I lived in israel for 99% majority of my life, and never thought of leaving this place. I love the accompany of Israeli people and love the iconic places of israel that I visited alot in my childhood. Though this is an expection if it comes to that disastrous global warming which would make the living conditions in Israel unbearable, where I would be forced to get to another country, preferred choice would be Crimea or just the western south side of Russia, where I would be accompanied with people I'm most familiar and connect with (Russians), and plus the placement and climate would be almost identical to Israel.

5. I'm not sure how to describe it, but I have difficult times to "Micromanage", where many responsibilities are in my hands, like following a schedule (Having to follow the specific time set where to start exercise for example), and that also project to strategy games like Red alert 3 - Where it becomes a micromanagement hell with commanding your army when it is so spreaded out, causing me play ineffectively and too much reliant on reflex/reaction skills.


----------



## BecauseSeagulls

NeutroN RU IL said:


> I kinda wanted to have a go (sounds like a fun thread), but I'm still new to this, so please correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> 1. "I like being appreciated and being reminded that I'm part of their life or place, that include forums. It is very unpleaseant for me to know that the group or place that I'm part of does not make any notes or reminders of me despite the fact that I've been in that place or group for a long time, feels like I'm either unappreciated or not being welcome."
> 
> I think this might be Fe. I think Fe users in particular like to feel a sense of belonging to groups and individuals and you seemed to emphasise that here. I also think this might be a trait of being an enneagram 6.
> 
> 2. "I idealize my childhood, as my best times in my life - Especiality when it comes to 2009 - 2015. Back then I was simply going to school, enjoying the company of others..."
> 
> "We had school trips which was the best thing you could await in your childhood, and fun competition when it comes to tests/exams, comparing my score to others score."
> 
> Nostalgia? Si? Perhaps inferior? Whilst you talk about the past, you haven't really mentioned specific memories, rather, you've mentioned a cluster of generic activities without going into too much detail. I'm kinda prone to doing that...
> 
> "Though I was a loner in school and never bothered to engage other kids/strangers"
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of this. I don't seem to think you're an introvert.
> 
> 3. "As for competition, that's not only school. It was also when playing multiplayer game, especially a MMORPG game that I used to play a lot. It was mostly competition for fun, simply who gets the highest score and gets to enjoy his prideful moment, whether an tournament event is running or when going to Duel with my friends."
> 
> Bit of a guess: Dominant or auxiliary thinking, not sure if extroverted or introverted... I think dominant or auxiliary feelers would prefer team building games... something that is designed to build relationships with others rather than encourage rage/competition between players, or maybe if they were to play such games, they'd try to mitigate any ill feelings, like bending the rules to make games kinder on opponents (i.e. lending money to those who would have otherwise gone bankrupt in monopoly).
> 
> 4. "Many people saying stuff like "Oh, the place I live in sucks! I wish I could go to a rich and modern country to have a good life!", meanwhile, I lived in israel for 99% majority of my life, and never thought of leaving this place. I love the accompany of Israeli people and love the iconic places of israel that I visited alot in my childhood. Though this is an expection if it comes to that disastrous global warming which would make the living conditions in Israel unbearable, where I would be forced to get to another country, preferred choice would be Crimea or just the western south side of Russia, where I would be accompanied with people I'm most familiar and connect with (Russians), and plus the placement and climate would be almost identical to Israel."
> 
> You seem to be exploring long term "could be" options which I think is Ne and it seems like you might think about the future in more detail and more than you do about the past. It also doesn't sound like you're too scared of the potential for change... rather you seem almost positive as you said that you connect well with Russians. Looking at the outlook, global warming making your country unlivable sounds grim, but it still sounds like you found something to be optimistic about, which I also think is a characteristic of Ne - looking at the bright side.
> 
> 5. "I'm not sure how to describe it, but I have difficult times to "Micromanage", where many responsibilities are in my hands, like following a schedule (Having to follow the specific time set where to start exercise for example), and that also project to strategy games like Red alert 3 - Where it becomes a micromanagement hell with commanding your army when it is so spreaded out, causing me play ineffectively and too much reliant on reflex/reaction skills."
> 
> Sounds like this might be inferior Si - dealing with details bores Ne dominants and can be quite exhausting for them. I still can't tell the difference between Ti and Te, but I'd say thinking is 1st or 2nd here... Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think most people that are sensing inferior somewhat struggle with or perhaps dislike relying too much on "reflex and reaction skills", which I think is something Se would be good at.
> 
> I think you might be an ENTP


1. I forgot what I did yesterday. When I finally remembered, I was actually shocked that I'd forgotten, since it was a really good, fun and unusual day full of many wonderful things. I'm such an airhead. The problem with me is I can't seem to hold on to memories and as soon as a fun activity starts, I'm already imagining the next fun activity I'll do next. It's actually quite frustrating... I would love to just enjoy the moment while it lasts and be able to recall happy things and pleasant memories. My memory recall usually lasts a day if I try really, really hard.

2. I'm embarrassed to say that I am terrible at looking after myself. People have to remind me to drink water since I just get distracted and forget that I'm thirsty. I also either under eat or over eat because I can't always tell when I'm hungry. I also struggle with describing pain to doctors and have often confused many GP's.  And lastly, I can often lose sleep because I'm a fanatic that won't drop something if I believe it should work, and have worked on useless projects long after others have deemed them impossible and dropped the idea. I have spent 3 whole days trying to get a program to work on my computer. I'm really stubborn in that respect, and also very sleep deprived.

3. I can't listen to music that doesn't reflect how I feel. I will search for songs that satisfy my mood when I'm feeling a particular way. I don't tend to use music to influence how I will feel until I've dealt with the initial emotions. I can't work when I'm upset. Literally useless.

4. I keep a million tabs open in my browser, have 5 books open at the same time and read them by going from book 4 chapter 9 to book 2 chapter 4 to book 5 chapter 7 and then lose interest and move on to something else. Then I regain interest and the whole thing starts again.

5. I once spent most of my precious evening at Uni making myself a lovely organised planner/timetable to help me revise - I'd wasted time I could have spent revising or doing something more fun to make something I used for 20 minutes and left for dead ever after.


----------



## brightflashes

@BecauseSeagulls = INFP

1. I read at least 50 books a year.
2. I own a business.
3. I am interested in divination systems, symbols, signs, dreams and the like.
4. I have a science degree.
5. I am very reclusive and have a few friends: my siblings, my partner, and 1 other person, who is I guess my "best" friend.


----------



## Darkbloom

1. Oh My
2. Vaguely Te, the way you said it
3. Stereotypically Ni/N, wouldn't say exclusive to intuitives
4. Could be any type, goes with other pieces of information though
5. Introvert, likely IxTJ

IxTJ, leaning INTJ



1. I find it hard to think if I'm not moving, my thoughts can't flow and connect to each other dynamically and ultimately I can't see my mind clearly, which makes me feel tied down almost.
The other day I was in the car and the car was going so slow that I had to stop listening to music on my headphones because it felt like my thoughts had turned stale (doesn't apply if music is playing loudly for everyone to hear, then I'm in a whole different mode)
Been like this for as long as I can remember, that's partly why I'm always so restless and fidgety, think I got it from my dad.

2. When I was little I wanted to be a shepherdess, because sheep are so cute+I heard that then I wouldn't have to go to school+I imagined myself in a cute frilly dress, in fact I think I would be better off being a shepherdess right now.

3. I don't even know if I wanna have kids but often think about their future names, also pet names, gotta be careful to not get a kid or a pet just so I could name them!

4. I always talk myself out of going to the doctor, always. Also applies to hair salons.

5. Certain kind of infermation tends to go right over my head, usually technical or factual or work-y things, for example I still don't quite know what my dad does for a living even though I have heard about it more times than I wanna admit and I actually tried to listen at least half of those times, but that kind of information just registers in my brain as nothing.
I can't think of many examples because, well, I forget them 
I just know people often ask me things and I'm just shocked they expect me to know and they are shocked that I don't, of like someone will start talking about a business their aunt's husband owns and I can't wrap my head around how they manage to know things about it or care.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

1) Extraversion, and that makes me think of the Se-Ni axis. 
2) Envisionning the future, with concrete reasons. Seems like Se and Ni. 
3) Also Se and Ni.
4) Could be Ne as a dominant function. Or again, at least an extraverted function. 
5) Poor Si. 

I'd say you look clearly extraverted. You strike me as using a lot of Se and some Ni too. Poor attention to factual detailed informations so poor Si, but still seems facutal about everyday matters (I don't know if the way I explain it is very clear).
But I wouldn't exclude you being an Ne user as a possibility. I would say you look either as an ENFP or as an ESFP from what I know.  

1) I believe in destiny, that what happens is meant to be and what is going to happen is already decided. 
2) I spend a lot of time daydreaming, imagining scenes in my mind of what I want to happen or what I fear might happen if I’m in a more pessimistic state of mind. 
3) When I was younger, I was extremely shy and reserved if I wasn’t around the rare friends I had. I also was very oblivious to most people’s interests so I didn’t have much to talk about with them. I was very lonely and felt very misunderstood by people of my age until the ending of my teenage years. It was easier for me to communicate with adults.
As I grew up, I’ve started to open up and to become more adaptable to people around me. Now I have no problem talking about a popstar’s outfit or what’s the meaning of life (extreme examples, but you get the point). 
4) People often describe me as too nice, they also sometimes perceive me as naive. Even though I actually am way more aware than they believe.
5) Since I was a child, I’m very aware of the consequences of things. I was the one telling my mother to stop smoking or either she could die of it. I already had the opinion that the more humanity focused on economy, the more we were killing ecology and economy couldn’t even exist anymore. I also was the one telling my childhood best friend to stop doing all the dumb things she was doing because she was going to be grounded,… 
All of my choices are determined, I never do anything by accident, may it be for important things just like for going to a certain party or posting something on social medias.


----------



## Darkbloom

Difficult to reach a conclusion as it is so I find it hard to go point by point, but overall I would say definite IxFx based on this, and that last sentence reminds me of Ni-Se influence (maybe just because it's relatable to me, I always feel like part of my Ni/Se influence is always knowing how things affect the future and where things are leading, what's every little thing's potential role in big picture and such, also was 'wise beyond my years' as a child in some ways, understood what people in my life were doing wrong and often had very adult conversations, though it wasn't quite by choice)
But really all this screams to me is IxFx.
Difficult to tell Fe vs Fi, but in socionics all IxFx types have 4D Fi and I think that seems right for you based on this.


1. I get annoyed when I like something visually and can't immediately figure out why, just feels like some kind of annoying, meaningless background noise until I know why and can apply it to something.
For example earlier I saw this one image and found it so beautiful and kept coming back to it and being annoyed until I realized it for some reason reminded me of someone I find really pretty and I often get inspired to incorporate pieces of their aesthetic into my life so I can be as pretty as them, if that makes sense?

2. Night is my favorite time of day, though I don't always like it too late because at some point everyone else is ready to pretend they are dead go to sleep, and I dread that moment once it's past 11, wish everyone was as in love with the night as I am. 

3. Related, _I hate sleepy people_, especially when people surrender to sleep without a fight or talk about sleep like it's something enjoyable rather than something you have to do. I literally feel like 10% less alive every time someone yawns or mentions taking a nap when I'm around, also start feeling like it's my fault lol

4. Growing up and aging are some of my biggest fears, as a child I was very conscious of the fact that my little girl status was all I had in life and so I never wanted to let anyone know I'm growing up, so sad to think that time is far gone and now I'm already supposed to be scared of aging even though I haven't even properly processed the fact that I'm not 7 anymore. :frown-new:

5. I remember the moment I started liking pink, I was about 7 or 8 and somehow I concluded that pink is a cute, girly color and not blue (I liked blue and people always complimented me in blue clothing because it goes well with my eye color), think it was right after a little boy saw me in a blue jacket and a blue hat and he referred to me as a boy, because I looked like one lol
So I realized, if I wanted to be a cute girl I had to wear more pink, got mad at my dad for not having told me earlier, poor INTP :laughing:


----------



## Darkbloom

Wanna keep this thread going so gonna add another 5 quick ones!


1) I hate being pitied more than almost anything else

2) I normally can't imagine myself driving a car but the other day I saw a cream colored Mercedes that looked so cool and beautiful that I could actually imagine myself in it, literally imagined myself behind the wheel for the first time in my life but I don't think I'm getting a Mercedes anytime soon so

3) I get very anxious about buying gifts for people, it's the most nerve wrecking thing and I literally wanna scream, I can't handle people not liking my gift or eing like "Yes sweetie I love it" but actually hating it

4) I love where I live, not in sense that I think it's the best place in the world, there are many places that I wish I'd been born in, but so often feel "Oh God I'm so lucky to be from here", especially when I'm outside at night, or sometimes when people talk about it whether positively or negatively, there's just something about it, love feeling like I belong to it

5) I'd like to get reincarnated as a yorkie. Or a princess.


----------



## Ziegel

Let's use your 2nd post because it's shorter
1)An ESTJ would hate it the most?
2)NF AF
3)Empathy, compassion, just why. F and I maybe
4)ISFJ
5)ENFJ because unrealistic dreams

So the most probable one here is ENFJ 
(definitely not ESFJ), ENFP is also possible.

Now my facts huh

1) I use verificationism when I want to see what's true and what's not. I believe in an objective truth existing, but being unreachable, at least at this moment. I dislike "the preacher type" telling me some random zodiac-like quote-unquote analysis and saying that it's the absolute truth.
2) I'd rather have someone tell me what he thinks in an offensive way rather than having the person saying it trying to make it all sweet and politically correct like if I was a complete idiot.
3) I love to get drunk because then I laugh at everything and I get energized some more. I drink only when I'm with others
4) I drink 2 to 3 black coffees everyday because I like the hard bitter taste of it & keeping up with the work I have to do everyday is easier. I like my "job" but it's sometimes too demanding (I work at home).
5) People always say that I speak too loud. Idk why, I don't think I do. I also have a low deep voice and I like modulating it, recording it and so on.


----------



## Darkbloom

Edit: ^ thought you forgot to write your facts


----------



## Ziegel

Yeah I forgot to add it sorry lol


----------



## Doccium

Ziegel said:


> Let's use your 2nd post because it's shorter
> 1)An ESTJ would hate it the most?
> 2)NF AF
> 3)Empathy, compassion, just why. F and I maybe
> 4)ISFJ
> 5)ENFJ because unrealistic dreams
> 
> So the most probable one here is ENFJ
> (definitely not ESFJ), ENFP is also possible.
> 
> Now my facts huh
> 
> 1) I use verificationism when I want to see what's true and what's not. I believe in an objective truth existing, but being unreachable, at least at this moment. I dislike "the preacher type" telling me some random zodiac-like quote-unquote analysis and saying that it's the absolute truth.
> 2) I'd rather have someone tell me what he thinks in an offensive way rather than having the person saying it trying to make it all sweet and politically correct like if I was a complete idiot.
> 3) I love to get drunk because then I laugh at everything and I get energized some more. I drink only when I'm with others
> 4) I drink 2 to 3 black coffees everyday because I like the hard bitter taste of it & keeping up with the work I have to do everyday is easier. I like my "job" but it's sometimes too demanding (I work at home).
> 5) People always say that I speak too loud. Idk why, I don't think I do. I also have a low deep voice and I like modulating it, recording it and so on.


ISTP perhaps?

Since inspired by another thread, have some childhood facts!

1. Used to be very active and ran around a lot, loved roleplaying

2. Had troubles making friends but once I had them I was _extremely_ protective of them, e.g. on an elementary school friend's birthday we went to an amusement house (don't know the proper term - it was a huge hall with play equipment) and a strange kid insulted her, causing me to drag two friends of hers (who I did not know) with me to find the child who insulted her and I punched her in the face

3. We had a rule in elementary school. On our schoolyard there was a big area covered with trees and bushed which we called "The Great Bush" and the rule was that the children were not allowed to go there out of fear they could destroy it. Reasonable, even for kids. Now, we had a problem: The 4th graders were actually allowed to enter it with the purpose of making every 1st - 3rd grader leave The Great Bush. I did not like that; it did not make sense to me as to why they were allowed to go in there but we were not. So occasionally, my friends and I set out to go into the forbidden area with the rule that we'd leave as soon as 4th graders spotted us.

Fast foward to a fateful day: We, as usual, went into The Great Bush but were spotted. One of us managed to escape in time and we were left as a group of two, we couldn't run away anymore, it was over. It would have been okay if there had been just the 4th graders or every other teacher but it had to be the one I hated, actually hated. She demanded us to leave and I, because it was unfair and unreasonable, refused. Her reaction was to grab my arm (and I hated physical touch, especially as forceful and demanding as this and coming from her) so my reaction was to hit her with a piece of bark hanging from a stick. Got expelled for (I think?) 3 months but absolutely worth it.

Bonus fact concering this story: Bad temper, very bad. Got into a few fights though most of the time due to bullying/being mocked or provoked

4. Constant drawing and daydreaming. Drew every day, drew all the time at school. Teachers were annoyed and wanted to force me to pay attention but due to me being overwhelmed and bored I refused and put up a fight. Thinking about it now, it might have been a coping technique for stress as it was the only thing I could focus on.

5. Sensitive with terrible self-esteem. Cried a lot during movies, some of them which I watched almost on a daily basis. Felt misunderstood and could not see myself having any talents/being good at something besides maybe drawing. Not that my family was mean - but, as mentioned before, I felt misunderstood and as if they were unrightfully punishing me because I myself did not understand my behaviour so I doubted that they cared. Wanted to run away from home and even contemplated a plan for that purpose (which was very simple: putting my favourite toys inside a bag and using my bed sheet to climb out of the window. Wow, priorities!).


----------



## TITO

The person above me wrote so much things, i will not read its message.

Me: 

1 - diagnosed with bipolar disorder and mixed personality disorder;
2 - i always look for patterns in things;
3 - atheist;
4 - i do not like to talk with people personally, but, when i do, i usually am in charge of the conversation;
5 - i like big and strong animals.


----------



## Darkbloom

@Doccium xNTJ, potential lower Fi and Se vibes? Maybe STJ though, would say Fi/Te axis, some things have potentially F but overall I'd say T


I'll try childhood facts too!
1) For some reason it felt really embarrassing/awkward to say I felt sick, wanted people to figure it out on their own so I'd say something really criptic or general or go around acting really tired, or cuddly to make someone touch my forehead :laughing:

2) I refused to try alcohol even though adults always tried to make me (like a sip for fun), I refused to even acknowledge those cigarette shaped pieces of bubblegum, also never used any swear words and instead of saying 'stupid' I'd say 'not-smart'

3) I made many dogs hate me by loving them too much 
You can only imagine what cats think of me

4) I remember relating to this character
https://carebears.fandom.com/wiki/Shreeky

5) With other kids I always wanted to make some elaborate roleplay scenarios or create little shows and such and I needed everyone to act in character, preferrably until the rest of their lives but everyone was too not-smart for that

Bonus one: 6) You know how there's dolphin girls, horse girls and such, think I was a bunny girl 🐇


----------



## Beadiamondindaruff

ISFJ or ENFJ
Your just adorable. I got fuzzy warm feelings while reading your post. 

1) Sometimes I am completely zoned out, but for some reason while I am focusing on what someone else is saying.... someone could put food in front of my mouth and I would open my mouth subconsciously and eat. I wouldn't even realize that this was happening. Sometimes I don't remember it until someone points it out too me. 

2) When I was a kid, I would draw a picture first and then interpret the picture and create a story out of it. Also, There was one time where i decided to share my story and then while sharing my story I would change things around because i had a better idea than before.... then my teacher asked the principle to come to our class the next day, and asked me to read my story for the class again... I couldn't remember half of it. 

3) I hate chocolate, breakfast, and hugs. These things happen to be universally loved. I don't know what that says about me 

4) I am really quiet and I honestly feel like I can go weeks without human contact, however I love talking to people when I can. 

5) As a kid, I was always cold, so I would wear fuzzy jackets in the summer time. During recess, I would even wear it outside in the blistering heat. I was fine. I didn't die. I kind of viewed my jacket as an outer shell and extra protection from the world. This was around the time I withdrew from people a lot. I promise I am not traumatized!


----------



## Doccium

Hmm, maybe INFP?

@TITO

Hehe, sorry. 

ESTJ maybe?

@sweet morphine

You honestly sound like such an adorable child.

Let's continue with facts about when I was an older child/a teenager!

*1. *For a long time during my early teenage years I _despised_ every kind of hip-hop song/subgenre - I could not stand hearing it and got overly emotional/stressed out whenever I heard something similar playing. Not because I actually hated the music itself but rather because my brain most likely associated it with the still frequent bullying as the kids who targeted me were big fans and listened to it constantly.

*2.* I became much calmer, almost anxious in my approach to other people - less confident in social situations compared to when I was younger. Might've been because of the problems mentioned before but I was seen as less troublesome. That also contributed to my grades getting better as I began working harder and starting to love learning, especially about everything that interested me (which was the English language which I viciously taught myself as a hobby, real crime & its psychology and German)

*3. *Well, as I said before - I was seen as less troublesome but that doesn't mean I was a good-doing child. Most of the time it made sense to me to not start trouble/behave accordingly to some degree. However, if I disapproved of something, I would openly show so, e.g. when our class teacher gave the whole class a collective punishment even though only a few students misbehaved I just left the classrom despite his order to stay for detention. 
Another incident was when I overheard a classmate talk complete nonsense and downtalk a certain minority group to which I did not respond by confronting her (as already said, I became more timid) but rather by angrily writing an article about her illogical & ignorant behaviour for our graduation newspaper. They did not publish my article and I am still mad about it, heh. 
Occasionally I still got into fights but, just like when I was a younger child, though it was directed to my bullies so no sweat.

*4. *I began reading and writing stories a lot (the latter which I never finished but always jumped from one story to another). Not so much anymore (as my attention span gradually left me to die) but it became almost obssessive that I'd read a book within maybe a week, once even within a few hours, even reading way into the night, sometimes until 02:00 AM even if I had school the next day. On the contrary, I absolutely hated and still cannot stand reading books at school. It feels forced, we over-interpret it and it is _absolutely no fun_. Interpreting texts is a love-relationship but school dried me out regarding reading and analyzing. To this day I have never really finished a school book, only maybe skimmed through it and worked with summaries online because it annoys me to have to read something I am not interested in. 
Most school books were boring to me as they always had the same kind of story. Boring boy comes into a new environment/he's "the new one", possibly gets bullied but for some reason the equally boring "perfect girl" falls for him. Hey, thinking about it they might be perfect for each other!

Additional fact: Stories were probably an escape for me. I imagined storylines constantly, whenever I wanted and I'd become somewhat obessed with characters and fictional worlds, putting myself into it. Nothing has changed about that so far though.

*5. *I barely spoke a word to my family for about five or six months due to stress - on the other hand, all my energy was focused on schoolwork. I did not socialize a lot because of my bullies which wore me down emotionally so everything I did had to do with my interests - learning, drawing and succeeding. I began coming off as arrogant in my last secondary school years. It actually began as a defense mechanism to guard myself with fake confidence to appear less vulnerable to their attacks and my low self-esteem.

Not all classmates were bad - I made some acquaintances with a knack for approaching the outcats/loners. While not necessarily friends, an extrovert kind of adopted me and we cheered each other on regarding our goals.


----------



## Enoch

Deleted post.


----------



## ComingInClutch

Doccium said:


> Hmm, maybe INFP?
> 
> @TITO
> 
> Hehe, sorry.
> 
> ESTJ maybe?
> 
> @sweet morphine
> 
> You honestly sound like such an adorable child.
> 
> Let's continue with facts about when I was an older child/a teenager!
> 
> *1. *For a long time during my early teenage years I _despised_ every kind of hip-hop song/subgenre - I could not stand hearing it and got overly emotional/stressed out whenever I heard something similar playing. Not because I actually hated the music itself but rather because my brain most likely associated it with the still frequent bullying as the kids who targeted me were big fans and listened to it constantly.
> 
> *2.* I became much calmer, almost anxious in my approach to other people - less confident in social situations compared to when I was younger. Might've been because of the problems mentioned before but I was seen as less troublesome. That also contributed to my grades getting better as I began working harder and starting to love learning, especially about everything that interested me (which was the English language which I viciously taught myself as a hobby, real crime & its psychology and German)
> 
> *3. *Well, as I said before - I was seen as less troublesome but that doesn't mean I was a good-doing child. Most of the time it made sense to me to not start trouble/behave accordingly to some degree. However, if I disapproved of something, I would openly show so, e.g. when our class teacher gave the whole class a collective punishment even though only a few students misbehaved I just left the classrom despite his order to stay for detention.
> Another incident was when I overheard a classmate talk complete nonsense and downtalk a certain minority group to which I did not respond by confronting her (as already said, I became more timid) but rather by angrily writing an article about her illogical & ignorant behaviour for our graduation newspaper. They did not publish my article and I am still mad about it, heh.
> Occasionally I still got into fights but, just like when I was a younger child, though it was directed to my bullies so no sweat.
> 
> *4. *I began reading and writing stories a lot (the latter which I never finished but always jumped from one story to another). Not so much anymore (as my attention span gradually left me to die) but it became almost obssessive that I'd read a book within maybe a week, once even within a few hours, even reading way into the night, sometimes until 02:00 AM even if I had school the next day. On the contrary, I absolutely hated and still cannot stand reading books at school. It feels forced, we over-interpret it and it is _absolutely no fun_. Interpreting texts is a love-relationship but school dried me out regarding reading and analyzing. To this day I have never really finished a school book, only maybe skimmed through it and worked with summaries online because it annoys me to have to read something I am not interested in.
> Most school books were boring to me as they always had the same kind of story. Boring boy comes into a new environment/he's "the new one", possibly gets bullied but for some reason the equally boring "perfect girl" falls for him. Hey, thinking about it they might be perfect for each other!
> 
> Additional fact: Stories were probably an escape for me. I imagined storylines constantly, whenever I wanted and I'd become somewhat obessed with characters and fictional worlds, putting myself into it. Nothing has changed about that so far though.
> 
> *5. *I barely spoke a word to my family for about five or six months due to stress - on the other hand, all my energy was focused on schoolwork. I did not socialize a lot because of my bullies which wore me down emotionally so everything I did had to do with my interests - learning, drawing and succeeding. I began coming off as arrogant in my last secondary school years. It actually began as a defense mechanism to guard myself with fake confidence to appear less vulnerable to their attacks and my low self-esteem.
> 
> Not all classmates were bad - I made some acquaintances with a knack for approaching the outcats/loners. While not necessarily friends, an extrovert kind of adopted me and we cheered each other on regarding our goals.


1. Vivid emotional memories I'd associate with Fi.
2. Social introversion =/= cognitive introversion, but this sounds like Si manifesting to me.
3. Not sure. 
4. Fi; Detesting being forced to read for school because it strips one of the opportunity to develop a personal, subjective relationship with the text.
5. I'd usually associate this with lower-tier Te.

Based on this, I'd say INFP.

As for myself:

1. Two of my friends have compared my personality to Adam Sandler. 
2. I love taking a break from work and responsibilities, but if I do next to nothing for 2 days, I start to get angsty.
3. I've taken a renewed interest in religion and its history recently for two reasons: 1) I always love learning new things; 2) I've identified as an agnostic/atheist for the last few years, but don't believe I came to this conclusion rationally i.e. through the study and understanding of faith and religion; in fact, I'd say I'm so undecided about religion I'm agnostic about calling myself an agnostic :laughing:
4. I don't take criticism of my work or performance personally; however, if someone rejects an idea or something of mine because they dislike ME, I feel deeply hurt. In turn, I also try to separate the work from the person unless the person is so egregiously bad.
5. I would describe my leadership style as both directional and hands-off; I like setting goals and visions for the group, but I want to provide as much autonomy as possible to those under me unless I absolutely need to get involved or one of them reaches out to me for help.


----------



## Enoch

ComingInClutch said:


> 1. Two of my friends have compared my personality to Adam Sandler.
> 2. I love taking a break from work and responsibilities, but if I do next to nothing for 2 days, I start to get angsty.
> 3. I've taken a renewed interest in religion and its history recently for two reasons: 1) I always love learning new things; 2) I've identified as an agnostic/atheist for the last few years, but don't believe I came to this conclusion rationally i.e. through the study and understanding of faith and religion; in fact, I'd say I'm so undecided about religion I'm agnostic about calling myself an agnostic :laughing:
> 4. I don't take criticism of my work or performance personally; however, if someone rejects an idea or something of mine because they dislike ME, I feel deeply hurt. In turn, I also try to separate the work from the person unless the person is so egregiously bad.
> 5. I would describe my leadership style as both directional and hands-off; I like setting goals and visions for the group, but I want to provide as much autonomy as possible to those under me unless I absolutely need to get involved or one of them reaches out to me for help.


1. Seems like an ENFP.
2. Heard this said about ENFPs about a hundred times.
3. Could be anything but seems intuitive and feeling.
4. E_FP.
5. ENFP.

Obvious ENFP.

1. Before I knew of them an English teacher came up to me and told me to listen to The Smiths because I seemed like the exact type of person that would.
2. In Sixth Form, where the above also took place, I felt the uniform was ugly and rushed so I wore a pink shirt and black trousers (without blazer) instead of the grey blazer, white or black shirt and grey trousers, I was the only one who wore anything different but it was probably because my grades were much higher than the rest of the entire Sixth Form that I got away with it.
3. Was never bullied but whenever I was picked on it was always by girls of a specific kind - bossy, loud, a bit on the masculine side etc. - these would directly target me.
4. I am described as very old-fashioned, but I disagree.
5. I have been told that I should be a writer, but I don't really think that proper writing exists in the World anymore.


----------



## Cuttlefish

I have a little more familiarity with the cognitive functions than the 16 types, so I am going to guess you've got Ti and not Te in your stack. Possibly INTP? My other guess would be INFJ. Apologies if I'm way off base, my knowledge of MBTI is rusty.

Now for the fun.

1. I am spontaneous and I like it. I suspect it occasionally pisses off my ISFJ mother-in-law, though. I just don't prioritise having such rigid structure in my life. Also, I sometimes bewilder people when talking.

2. I care about the welfare of people. Injustice makes my blood boil.

3. Although I do worry about being accepted by other people, I don't mind breaking unspoken social rules here and there. Actually, to hell with the rules. Free Willy baby!

4. I suffer from social anxiety, which honestly has made it incredibly difficult to type myself. I am very quiet when grouped. My friends are my partner and one or two of his friends, that's it. I do love going outdoors, especially to the city metro. I'd go every day just to walk around for hours if I could drag someone else out with me. And I do despair if I can't go out sometimes.

5. I can't quite understand rewatching TV shows or movies. 98% of the time, I won't watch something I've already seen. It's agonisingly boring.


----------



## Darkbloom

Don't know what but something's drawing me to say xNFJ, Ni seems very quiet and in dichotomies would be more P but there is lots of focus on other people and a not-Si vibe with potential lower Se


1) Sometimes when someone says they don't like sweet food or call something too sweet my gut reaction is to take it bizzarely personal, like "Oh gawd you _hate me_" even though the person might not even know me, it just feels like everything's wrong with the universe. :crazy:

2) I'm horrible at doing anything systematically, everything I do requires some level of trial and error to get it right and I learn the best 'accidentally' through conversation, gathering information little by little and making everything fall into place with time, I very often fail an exam multiple times and then get the highest score the last time, I mean I have no doubts that it's partly laziness but it's also partly just how the process goes, it feels inefficient to waste too much time the first time if I feel like it's unlikely to work out and will essentially end up being a matter of luck, it might be possible to get it done but I know myself enough to know it ain't gonna happen.

3) I often get told that I have a naturally regal demeanor.

4) I'm never in the moment, even when I feel/seem like I am it feels like just an illusion or a code for something else.

5) Sometimes I'll offer to do something for someone because I know it'll annoy me if they tell me to do it later, like I'd rather make it playful with for example saying "I'm washing the dishes today, I know tomorrow there'll be more to wash so :skeleton: " than be in the dynamics where I have to do things because I have to do things





bediamondindaruff said:


> ISFJ or ENFJ
> Your just adorable. I got fuzzy warm feelings while reading your post.*





Doccium said:


> You honestly sound like such an adorable child.


* :blushed: *


----------



## Enoch

fhr72efij9dgvyhfj2eoinjfnvhf9dnch9ubenoj pubfh9deletedpostub9uboeijubfh9eoijof9h8eubwndok hvyb9hon2el jfknh8e9duijonjiubsd87hfejr2 kfi7ueid​ @TABASCO type sweet morphine instead


----------



## Alana

@sweet morphine:
1. Fi (EXFP) 
2. Low Thinking Function (XXFX) 
3. Je-dom with valued Ni-Se (ENXJ) 
4. Anything but XSXP
5. Idk
Feeler with Ni-Se axis who is not an SP type, so ENFJ



1. I always wear the same black elastic off-shoulder shirt and black tule skirt. I also always wear blue eyeshadow. I always wear my hair a particular way
2. I can't sleep without the radio and lights on because the silence scares me. I also sleep better under a mosquito net because it gives me the illusion of sleeping in a smaller space
3. I am addicted to red bull but have never done sports in my life
4. I'm fine with spiders but I hate fish
5. I have a long-term idea for a story though I have written very little of it and last time I wrote was more than three years ago


----------



## Doccium

I*FP all the way I'd guess. No need to _*Fi*_ght about that.
Point #5 speaks to me on a personal level by the way.

Later facts from the last few years

1. A-level, new people, new faces to remember, oh God - one of my biggest weaknesses. If you want to defeat me, tell me to remember a name and a face. 

2. I actually insisted on going to a class with a specific (class) teacher which I did not want to change my mind on for almost a year. One year before school enrollment there was a visitor's day (I believe that's what it's called?) where we were allowed to spend some hours in one of the classes and the girl and I had the chance to actually go to the class with the most awesome teacher and I did not accept anything else but to end up in the class that would be hers. 

3. One day, after years and years of being anxious and timid, I got tired of it. I decided to change and become more confident, with my inspiration for confidence being drawn from various fictional characters and partly my twin brother who ended up in the same class as I did. Oh, yeah, I did. And I am proud even though it is still a work in progress. I developed the habit of speaking about my thoughts and bantering. Never have I felt so free and happy. Also, I grew out my sense of humor and started to troll. Not a wise thing to do but a sacrifice I was/am willing to make. Humor definetely helped me with my stress problems. 

4. Building up on that, I began not only bantering with mainly my brother and cracking jokes but I also tended to write and draw stuff on the tests/exams we wrote, most of them picking apart the questions and scenarios given to us or sometimes whilst writing playful poems and dramatic reactions of mine while taking the test. 

5. And adding to that pile, I developed the mindset that a day was not a successful day if I did not manage to make someone laugh or even smile with what I say. It's not even deemed a successful conversation at all for some reason. I like making people laugh. A day is also not successful if I am not able to make my brother say "f off" or "shut up" with the nonsense and banter we participate in (or, even moreso, I force him into and he has to suffer from) although he's not innocent either - he's free to decide whether to engage or not.


----------



## Alana

1. Low Si (Not an S-type) 
2. Fi
3. Some IXXX-type (ISXP?) 
4. XXXP
5. XNTP
Probably XNTP. Ne-doms are known as the most introverted extroverts, though question 2 was kind of Fi, and ENTPs have Fi POLR. Going with INTP


1. I'm writing a story that I base on multiple scenes from movies and videogames, but with my own characters. I'm trying to put a plot together by connecting those scenes
2. I have a messy room but I know where everything is
3. I get extremely angry when people tell me, or anyone, to change
4. I hate making decisions about things when I'm not 100% certain about them. No matter what I choose, I always regret it
5. I can pace forever but am too lazy to intentionally walk with a purpose in mind


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

1. Ne
2. Such a P characteristic, probably low Te and Si.
3. Fi origin of Te manifestation.
4. P characteristic too, likes to keep options open until sure. 
5. Low Te (...and no Ni I guess? but I'm not sure about the accuracy of what I'm saying about that)

Yeah, I guess INFP seems like a good fit. ^^ 

1. I am incredibly clumsy. I don’t even understand how I haven’t been eliminated by natural selection yet. There’s a seat next to be, I bump into it. I’m trying to eat sushi with baguettes, I make it fall right into the soja sauce and I get sauce on my clothes. We’re doing a toast with friends and while doing it I let some of my drink fall on the expensive shoes of one of them, and the list goes on. *facepalm*
2. I have a very poor self-image so I always feel the need to over take care of my appearance to try to “compensate” for all the things I consider myself bad at, because I see myself as unworthy of love for other people. 
3. I absolutely love music, I can’t go somewhere without my earphones to listen to it during the travel. (it’s also very helpful to not have to hear all the annoying people I could meet…)
4. Since I was 5, I like to sing and to create my own songs. I would invent songs while singing in the car or in the school playground as I was all alone (I didn’t have friends and I was bullied). When I was 11, I realized I wanted to become a singer. It’s still my “dream job” today. I’m not very ambitious for other possible jobs, to me these would just be a possibility to make money to accomplish my goals. Like…The ones that actually motivate me. 
5. My memory is not quite good. I often forget a lot of things. Sometimes a friend would talk about something that happened while I was there and I would not ever remember. I tend to remember things more easily if they impact me emotionally. But I still don’t remember every little detail that happened, just the important things.


----------



## Darkbloom

1) typically low sensing though I'm a little skeptical 
2) F-ish and heart type influence playing into it a little
3) IxFx-ish
4) Fi-ish/just F and lower Te (maybe N-ish)
5) F/Fi for remembering things based on emotional impact

IxFP, mostly *Fi* though


1) I tend to drop things a lot but am also surprisingly good at catching them before they fall, impresses my dad every time.

2) I like it when people disagree and argue with each other (and yes even me).
Maybe it's an INTP dad thing, I very early learned to do banters over opinions and ways of thinking and never saw anything as definitive. I'll often say something very dumb or simply very me-ish or purposely get misunderstood just because.

3) I hate playing video games alone, in fact I only play so other people would be more willing to play and then once they get into it I tell them they are better than me and make them keep playing, I like to watch or use it as sort of a background noise.

4) I change my style so much depending on what I wanna project and how I want people to react to me, for example in my childhood and teen years I'd play up the regal look, now I feel like I'm too old to be playing an aristocrat when clearly not at that level so I play it down in various directions. Dad always jokes "Who knows who you're gonna be next year?" 

5) Once a friend in high school told me I look really pretty and endearing when I cry and I still remember it even though we aren't friends anymore, one of the nicest compliments.


----------



## Enoch

1; seems very much Ni-Se and Ni would be responsible for dropping it whilst Se would recover.
2; Probably Je dominant or whatever, or at least extraversion.
3; Extraversion without Fi.
4; ENFJ.
5. Might be ENFJ/ISFJ.

ENFJ.

1. I tend to drop things a lot but am also surprisingly good at catching them before they fall.
2. Before I knew of them, an English teacher came up to me and told me that I should listen to The Smiths because I seemed like exactly the type of person that would, and after that they became all that I listened to.
3. All of my avatars usually have metaphoric/symbolic meanings.
4. I am very travel sick.
5. I can't think of a 5th thing to write, the 4th, 3rd and 2nd are reused and the 1st is stolen from the post above.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

sweet morphine said:


> 1) typically low sensing though I'm a little skeptical


May I just ask you what makes you skeptical?


----------



## Darkbloom

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> May I just ask you what makes you skeptical?


The idea of N's being clumsy and S's being non-clumsy (but I mean I guess a person being clumsy is a mini point for N)


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

sweet morphine said:


> The idea of N's being clumsy and S's being non-clumsy (but I mean I guess a person being clumsy is a mini point for N)


Oh okay haha.  Yes I understand your reasonning.


----------



## Sketch

I'm guessing INFP. 
1.I am into quite a large array of the arts and participate in 5 instruments, draw, animate, and so on.I have the problem of just being decent at all of them instead of specializing at one leading me to disappoint.
2.I excel in math and programming.
3.Often in my free time I'll just doodle and look up random stuff and contemplate various ideas and find solutions then quickly forget about it later.
4.For some strange reason mental disorders are intriguing to me though other aspects of psychology aren't as interesting.
5.It seems that people either think I'm a jerk or that I'm a 'talented' weirdo.


----------



## Darkbloom

1) Probably Si/Ne axis
2) Ti?
3) Si/Ne I think
4) That's just how it is
5) Low Fe

Typing other people's posts makes me realize how mostly untypeable these things are, or maybe I'm just overcomplicating it 
Overall impression of Si/Ne and IxxP and T so INTP?


Now me again
1) I always wanted to play Scarlett O'Hara

2) I can sometimes almost annoyingly overfocus on details related to style, for instance overthink something like what kind of nail design I should get and try to plan them out three months in advance depending on what I'll be doing and people I'll be seeing, think too much about my color palette and want everything to be beautiful and cohesive, takes up unnecessary amount of space in my mind

3) My hair is always the same, even when I kinda try to do something with it I feel like it always just looks the same. Does it even matter? Hair is truly a mystery to me and I think I've given up on unraveling it

4) I don't unpack my suitcase, I came back home from somewhere almost a month ago and there's still things in my suitcase, I get them out when I need them

5) I hate apologies, both apologizing to people and people apologizing to me, sometimes it can be like a game or something "Oh I'm waiting for X to apologize" or I can apologize if someone really has a thing for it and I'm over it anyway, but I don't actually understand apologies


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

1. Fe maybe? Or maybe Ne. 
2. Se, and some Ni too. 3 months in advance? XD 
3. I don't really think it's type related. I would have said Si if it was just a question of an habit you'd want to keep, but that doesn't seem to be that.
4. Could be low Te. 
5. Well, undevelopped Fe or maybe Fi I would say. 
I have a hard time making sense of these informations, but my guesses are either ESFP or ENFJ. Most probably an Se/Ni axis user, you strike me as an extravert, not sure about your use of Fe though because of the last point, but I don't know. It got me pretty confused, lol. 

1) I always have like 10 open tabs on internet at the same time as one or two games and softwares on. I become so easily bored I very frequently alternate between tasks. So far, my computer is still surviving. 

2) I can’t stand seeing organs and open wounds. It really makes me faint because I can’t help imagining the pain felt by someone because of that, it’s as if I was feeling it myself. 

3) I’ve often been told by my friends and teachers that I’m a good writer (in french). But according to my friends, I sometimes tend to go from a subject to another completely unrelated one in a confusing way. I’ve calmed down with that these days, lol. 

4) When I was a teenager, I used to be very interested by a lot of new age stuff. I’ve then decided to cut from that to stay more focused on reality because I didn’t want to become like one of my family members who has mental troubles and is blinded by that as it caused a lot of pain. I’m still somehow interested by it but I’m a lot more selective and skeptical than before when it comes to giving the benefice of the doubt to some mysteries.

5) I’m either too nice and calm or I can have a bit of a temper according to my friends and family. It mostly depends of the attitude of someone towards me and other people.


----------



## Lacy

@BitterSweet Blonde 
1) Ne.
2) Rather high F I would guess. Likely to be Fi
3) This seems very relatable to me (even for the French part roud: ). I would go for Ne, mainly because of this "randomness" in your way of writing.
4) I don't know for New Age stuff, but it gives me some F vibes. For the second part, I'd say Fi and probably Ne/Si axis concerning the pessimistic vision.
5) Very F-ish, I'd say Fi.

Probably INFP, maybe 4 or 9.

__________________________________________________________
1- I like to decorate my room with posters, drawings, quotes or else. It is generally what I consider to really be my home. I like when it feels as a hut in a tree or an isolated cocoon.
2- I tend to frequently keep a pocket knife with me when I go out, still kinda unsure if I take it because it is quite usefl or if it may help me feel safe.
3- I have tendency to do creative activities, such as writing, telling stories, drawing or painting, even though I only do it from time to time.
4- I enjoy playing games in a creative way over finding the most effective one.
5- My humor is often either quite random/absurd or dark.


----------



## Darkbloom

1) Si/Ne/tert Si? A little Fi-ish too
2) not Se (the way you talk about pocket knives)
3) Ne-ish
4) Same-ish
5) idk, maybe INxP

INFP? But Si/Ne axis most apparent!


And here I go again :frustrating:


----------



## VoodooDolls

my post was meant for @TABASCO

joins 2019 has 2.650 posts
you are an extroverted type
enfp

anyways @sweet morphine

imo
isfx mostly because of customizing characters
but that 5 seems like tertiary inferior Ne so isfj

1. i'm direct in communication yet careful to not hurt anyone in the process of telling truths
2. i'm creative and interested in arts and music, i'm technically good and i dislike blatant attempts at conveying meaning through symbols
3. i'm lazy if i'm not interested
4. i let what's happening around us speak for me
5. i support trump and i don't agree with everything he says


----------



## Rydori

VoodooDolls said:


> 1. i'm direct in communication yet careful to not hurt anyone in the process of telling truths
> 2. i'm creative and interested in arts and music, i'm technically good and i dislike blatant attempts at conveying meaning through symbols
> 3. i'm lazy if i'm not interested
> 4. i let what's happening around us speak for me
> 5. i support trump and i don't agree with everything he says


1.Fe possibly?
2.not related to type
3. once again not related to type
4. don't know
5. not related to type

Honestly, Unknown is correct based on what you gave me because everything you gave me is so vague and means nothing at all.

1. I'm quite technical in game mechanics that I enjoy and can spend quite a lot of time figuring out certain game mechanics to make efficient farms/techniques that abuse these certain game mechanics to make the most out of it. This is especially the case with minecraft and automated farms such as cactus/mob/wheat and all the things you can think off.

2. It can take me more than once to get something if you were just to explain it to me step by step with no physical demonstration. I'm quite a slow learner and not coordinated as much so I'll need someone physically doing the steps along side with me to do it. This is especially true for tasks I'm doing for the first time (no matter how simple it is), I would need someone to show and guide me the techniques so I can learn it. While it'll take me quite a while to get it, I will get diligent and try to master it. 

3. I don't mind socialization actually, what I do mind is how deep someone can be, I don't want to open up at all once I truly know someone, it's not my style to expose all my life story to some stranger I'll know. This is especially for emotions. I absolutely would loathe to mention my emotions to someone I wouldn't know, hell I have trouble expressing emotions to people I know very well. But when it comes to general/technical talks, I don't mind and can go on about it.

4. I don't particular hate when people do things wrong but have the will to improve and not give up, I get more pissed at people who give a sloppy job because they gave zero shits about their work. I'd rather a stupid person with the determination to learn than a smart person who is lazy and has no will to do tasks properly. 

5. I can be very impatient with things sometimes and easily get irritated in where I have hit objects and walls due too it. I have a lot of internal anger, but not external.


----------



## Rydori

im gonna bump this thread


----------



## VoodooDolls

Enthalpy said:


> im gonna bump this thread


INTJ.masteraboveallrealmsofreality


----------



## Darkbloom

@Enthalpy ISTJ, maybe IxTJ


1) I have this need to protect people I like against any minor criticism, silly example but I went to this lovely, handsome doctor, but I noticed that he misspelled one word twice and of course I didn't particularly care, but I didn't wanna show it to my father because I didn't know how much weight he'd put on it, I'm pretty sure in this case close to none, but I just have this thing, I don't even care this much about _myself_ 

2) I actually love taking exams and no one understands it, love it even if I know I'm likely to fail

3) I wish all illnesses had some kind of mental/spiritual/emotional/whatever you wanna call it origin, would make them more bearable

4) I always loved authority figures and they always loved me (for the most part, only evil ones didn't)
Things like starting college after a long pause are such a reminder of it, when I started college I kept going on and on about this one teacher and my dad was like "You really missed having a teacher, huh?", very true. I don't really care for learning, just teachers. Also I guess doctors. Wonder how I'd do with police officers.
Would probably be on my way to becoming some type of teacher right now if there weren't for various bumps along the road sprinkled with some lofty ideas, though still I see myself becoming a teacher at some point, it's a constant ever since my childhood-first I wanted to be a kindergarten teacher, then a shepherdess, then some kind of foreign language teacher when I got older, think those were good ideas for me.

5) I'm a Gemini with Cancer-something (rising?) :star:
I don't believe in astrology but I can't think of anything else right now, do with it what you will


----------



## Enoch

Deleted post.


----------



## Darkbloom

Enoch said:


> Deleted post.


Banned:exterminate:


----------



## ai.tran.75

sweet morphine said:


> @Enthalpy ISTJ, maybe IxTJ
> 
> 
> 1) I have this need to protect people I like against any minor criticism, silly example but I went to this lovely, handsome doctor, but I noticed that he misspelled one word twice and of course I didn't particularly care, but I didn't wanna show it to my father because I didn't know how much weight he'd put on it, I'm pretty sure in this case close to none, but I just have this thing, I don't even care this much about _myself_
> 
> 2) I actually love taking exams and no one understands it, love it even if I know I'm likely to fail
> 
> 3) I wish all illnesses had some kind of mental/spiritual/emotional/whatever you wanna call it origin, would make them more bearable
> 
> 4) I always loved authority figures and they always loved me (for the most part, only evil ones didn't)
> Things like starting college after a long pause are such a reminder of it, when I started college I kept going on and on about this one teacher and my dad was like "You really missed having a teacher, huh?", very true. I don't really care for learning, just teachers. Also I guess doctors. Wonder how I'd do with police officers.
> Would probably be on my way to becoming some type of teacher right now if there weren't for various bumps along the road sprinkled with some lofty ideas, though still I see myself becoming a teacher at some point, it's a constant ever since my childhood-first I wanted to be a kindergarten teacher, then a shepherdess, then some kind of foreign language teacher when I got older, think those were good ideas for me.
> 
> 5) I'm a Gemini with Cancer-something (rising?) :star:
> I don't believe in astrology but I can't think of anything else right now, do with it what you will


1. Fe - mentioning protecting others emotions 
2. Not type related 
3. Intuitive - leaning towards Ni bc Ni carries more symbolic meaning than Ne 
4. J function- mentioning admiring others makes think Fe 
5. No clue 

I see high Fe and lack of Si- so I’m guessing enfj or infj according to the information that you provided 


1. I enjoy listening to stories and telling stories - whether it’s something fictional like folktales or fairytales or sharing an experience that someone have went through or what I’ve been through 
2. I’m extremely clumsy and have a tendency to misplace things such as my phone - wallet - coat- drinks etc, it doesn’t bother me so much bc I know they’ll reappear eventually - the only thing that sends me to panic is when I misplace my car keys and I’m in need of meeting somebody or an appointment 
3. I tend to joke around or laugh at my mishaps when sharing tragical information about my life , not bc I have a fear of facing the pain ( I understand my emotions inside out ) but bc sometimes things are so screw up and random you couldn’t help but laugh 
4. I enjoy visiting places that I’ve learned or read about in history/literature. 
5. My mind has multiple trains of thoughts running at all time - when given a question I can often time see multiple perspectives within seconds . With that said - I’m rarely ever confuse or scattered brain- if anything I’m able to narrow things down better due to this skill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy

I've been putting it off forever because I suck at typing people like this.
1.- ESFJ? Not really sure...I believe that in socionics, ESFjs like to bond over past experiences...
2. Low Se...so inferior Si? ENFP?
3. Sounds very ENFPish
4. TeSi? Wanting to feel with your own body to experience what you've read? No idea. 
5. NeNeNeNeNe. 

ENFP.

1. I love the spotlight. I wish I could be a renowned athlete or singer because I could entertain people and be a positive attention whore and have fun doing it.

2. I'd also love to be the hero if I could. I often wish my life had more intensity, like Les Miserables or other movies. Obviously, that is completely unrealistic and yet, I still wish I had more drama or intensity. I want love and loss like people experience in the movies. I often feel life would be way better if there was background music befitting of the situation, but I never think about this in the moment.

3. When someone pisses me off or bugs me, I want them gone if it won't severely harm their life. For example, I'll do my best to get someone kicked out of a discord server if they piss me off enough or just troll in general. I'll also happily troll people who get on my nerves simply because getting a rise out of them gives me enjoyment.

4. I constantly seek approval or validation from others for my actions, which is something I'm working on now. I recently was recommended the book _No More Mr. Nice Guy_ by Doctor Robert Glover and I relate to a lot of the stuff he describes of men who feel the only way they'll be loved is if they are always nice, never are angry, and avoid conflict at all cost. I think that's why it seems like I'm a type 2 enneagram.

5. When I'm looking forward to something and something might not get done in time and it's outside of my control, I begin to believe that the bad outcome will actually come true and I will begin planning based on the untrue assumption everything will go wrong.


----------



## lokasenna

The stimulation-seeking is definitely sx. ESFP seems likely. Though I don't see evidence of Ti based off the bit you've written, ESTP is also possible due to some semblances of Fe. Authoritarianism and validation-seeking point to phobic 6, as does the anxiety. 3 might also be in your tritype. My guess would be 6w7 3w2 1w2, but I'm just spitballing. If you aren't comfortable in socially discordant situations or prone to instigating and usurping, I have a hard time believing sx/so. Sx/sp seems more likely.

1. I act as an observer in social situations. I'm good at directing conversation topics and redirecting personal questions away from myself and towards others. Most people enjoy talking to me and I've heard a lot of people's life stories with very little prompting. These people tend to end up considering me their friend. I consider them acquaintances.

2. I have a pretty serious and stoic demeanour overall. I appear far colder than I am. I'm actually sensitive and have an (at times almost unbearable) depth of feeling, but it's all internal unless I trust you. I enjoy analyzing people, getting to know them, understanding them, hearing their secrets, fears, hopes and dreams, observing them. I love people who are strange, who are caricatures of themselves, who discuss socially taboo topics honestly and sincerely, who do human things. I just don't allow myself to be the recipient of that sort of attention.

3. I have a high degree of willpower and I guess what would be considered fairly severe authority problems, though I don't view that as a problem. I have self-applied standards of morality and behaviour. I want to act honorably according to my own definition. I don't believe that majority opinion creates truth. I'm more forgiving of others than myself. I am critical and analytical. It's hard for me not to provoke in group social situations. 

4. I like reading about philosophy, history, spirituality, and politics. I also enjoy fiction. I write poetry and play piano but my favorite instrument is the cello. The books that made the biggest impact on me are Thus Spoke Zarathustra, Richard II, and The Pillowman. I feel like I exist entirely inside the stories I come into contact with. They become more real than anything else. I chase that feeling in my daily life. I want things to happen. I want to connect.

5. I was a giant coward as a child. That's gone now, but it was a defining factor of my personality back then. My intrinsic ability to understand multiple perspectives on the same topic or event led me to lose track of any semblance of objectivity. I was just floating in a world of impressions, like being lost in a Monet painting, where each stroke becomes fuzzier the closer you look until you can't tell what the artist intended to paint at all.


----------



## Rydori

@lokasenna I'm getting an indication of you being an intj, maybe even entj based on your second point based on what you said.



> I act as an observer in social situations. I'm good at directing conversation topics and redirecting personal questions away from myself and towards others.


This is one indication of being more of a Te type rather than an Fe. While you do display a lot of Fi traits, I can't see you being a dominant Fi user and moreso a lower stack Fi user.



> I am critical and analytical. It's hard for me not to provoke in group social situations.


Another example, hence I'm giving you the INTJ label based on this.




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm just going to repeat what I said earlier since I can't be fucked writing another 5, I just wanted to get my point for the poster above.

1. I'm quite technical in game mechanics that I enjoy and can spend quite a lot of time figuring out certain game mechanics to make efficient farms/techniques that abuse these certain game mechanics to make the most out of it. This is especially the case with minecraft and automated farms such as cactus/mob/wheat and all the things you can think off.

2. It can take me more than once to get something if you were just to explain it to me step by step with no physical demonstration. I'm quite a slow learner and not coordinated as much so I'll need someone physically doing the steps along side with me to do it. This is especially true for tasks I'm doing for the first time (no matter how simple it is), I would need someone to show and guide me the techniques so I can learn it. While it'll take me quite a while to get it, I will get diligent and try to master it.

3. I don't mind socialization actually, what I do mind is how deep someone can be, I don't want to open up at all once I truly know someone, it's not my style to expose all my life story to some stranger I'll know. This is especially for emotions. I absolutely would loathe to mention my emotions to someone I wouldn't know, hell I have trouble expressing emotions to people I know very well. But when it comes to general/technical talks, I don't mind and can go on about it.

4. I don't particular hate when people do things wrong but have the will to improve and not give up, I get more pissed at people who give a sloppy job because they gave zero shits about their work. I'd rather a stupid person with the determination to learn than a smart person who is lazy and has no will to do tasks properly.

5. I can be very impatient with things sometimes and easily get irritated in where I have hit objects and walls due too it. I have a lot of internal anger, but not external.


----------



## alexhales

Enthalpy said:


> @lokasenna I'm getting an indication of you being an intj, maybe even entj based on your second point based on what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one indication of being more of a Te type rather than an Fe. While you do display a lot of Fi traits, I can't see you being a dominant Fi user and moreso a lower stack Fi user.
> 
> 
> 
> Another example, hence I'm giving you the INTJ label based on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm just going to repeat what I said earlier since I can't be fucked writing another 5, I just wanted to get my point for the poster above.
> 
> 1. I'm quite technical in game mechanics that I enjoy and can spend quite a lot of time figuring out certain game mechanics to make efficient farms/techniques that abuse these certain game mechanics to make the most out of it. This is especially the case with minecraft and automated farms such as cactus/mob/wheat and all the things you can think off.
> 
> 2. It can take me more than once to get something if you were just to explain it to me step by step with no physical demonstration. I'm quite a slow learner and not coordinated as much so I'll need someone physically doing the steps along side with me to do it. This is especially true for tasks I'm doing for the first time (no matter how simple it is), I would need someone to show and guide me the techniques so I can learn it. While it'll take me quite a while to get it, I will get diligent and try to master it.
> 
> 3. I don't mind socialization actually, what I do mind is how deep someone can be, I don't want to open up at all once I truly know someone, it's not my style to expose all my life story to some stranger I'll know. This is especially for emotions. I absolutely would loathe to mention my emotions to someone I wouldn't know, hell I have trouble expressing emotions to people I know very well. But when it comes to general/technical talks, I don't mind and can go on about it.
> 
> 4. I don't particular hate when people do things wrong but have the will to improve and not give up, I get more pissed at people who give a sloppy job because they gave zero shits about their work. I'd rather a stupid person with the determination to learn than a smart person who is lazy and has no will to do tasks properly.
> 
> 5. I can be very impatient with things sometimes and easily get irritated in where I have hit objects and walls due too it. I have a lot of internal anger, but not external.


To me you seem to be either ISTP or INTP, although I’m leaning towards ISTP, because you said you struggle to learn something without a physical demonstration. You’re obviously very inclined towards technical stuff, how things work etc, and you appear to prioritise logic over emotions. You’re probably an introvert since you don’t like opening up much to strangers, much less, talking about feelings, even with people you know. This makes me think you’re a Ti dom. I’m new to MBTI though, so this may be all wrong.


Here are five things about myself:

1) I’m a bit shy and quite introverted. I like and probably even need a small amount of social interaction in my life, because I spend most of my time indoors and need to get out more. But too much of it is draining and exhausting. I love spending time by myself, doing the things I love, being myself and not putting up a front.

2) I’m very creative. My hobbies are drawing, painting, reading, writing, singing, psychology, learning more about things I’m interested in. I especially love listening to music. I often find it electrifying, and sometimes I’ll cry because I find a particular piece of music so moving. It can even be a merry, upbeat tune, so it’s not restricted to sad, gloomy ones. 

3) Being organised is something I strive to be, however, because I procrastinate a lot and lack initiative, I’m hardly ever completely organised. Try as I might, there’s almost always something which prevents me from being fully organised and having everything under control, and even if I do manage to be organised, maintaining this is a real struggle for me.

4) I think logic and rationality is important. I would say I’m fairly logical and rational myself. However, I am a pretty emotional person also. I just don’t tend to show my emotions or talk about them that often, which is why people might think, when they talk to me, that I’m cold and perhaps insensitive, which couldn’t be further from the true. I think I am a sensitive person, but it’s more of an unconscious thing, if that makes sense. 

5) I don’t like conflict. It makes me jittery and nervous. Although I recognise the need for it sometimes For example, in order to set boundaries, I force myself to confront someone. I tell myself that this is for my own good. But I don’t like it at all and would love to avoid it whenever possible.


----------



## emilywilliamson349

INFJ-T

1 - I am a good time planner.
2 - I always do my work on time.
3 - I am work-oriented.
4 - I am young and ready to develop.
5 - I am fond of spending time with my friends.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I see particularly Si and Te, seem extroverted. Very organized, brief and clear list too, I would say ESTJ. 

1) I put a lot of expectations in the people who I let become close to me as it’s hard for me to let myself be vulnerable with someone. I want loyalty from people to trust them and therefore keep them into my life. 

2) Since my childhood, I’m most of the time lost in my own thoughts and daydreams, so much I couldn’t stay focused. I often thought I must have an attention deficit disorder because of that. 

3) I love learning things about the origin of life: the universe, black holes, parallel universes theories. But also about evolution, different species, … Though I’m agnostic, I’m also very intrigued by the possibility of life after death or reincarnation, or if life has a purpose or not. 

4) My social life is still very affected now by what happened during my childhood and my teenage years as I’ve been bullied, I’ve developed social anxiety. I’ve also got trust issues romantically because of having felt abandoned and betrayed due to past relationships.

5) I love good and simple pleasures of life more than doing useful things, to be honest: a good meal, music, nights by myself watching Netflix. I would say sleeping too but I’m way too nervous to empty my mind enough to sleep when I’m not really tired. I've always been a professional at procrastination.


----------



## ai.tran.75

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> I see particularly Si and Te, seem extroverted. Very organized, brief and clear list too, I would say ESTJ.
> 
> 1) I put a lot of expectations in the people who I let become close to me as it’s hard for me to let myself be vulnerable with someone. I want loyalty from people to trust them and therefore keep them into my life.
> 
> 2) Since my childhood, I’m most of the time lost in my own thoughts and daydreams, so much I couldn’t stay focused. I often thought I must have an attention deficit disorder because of that.
> 
> 3) I love learning things about the origin of life: the universe, black holes, parallel universes theories. But also about evolution, different species, … Though I’m agnostic, I’m also very intrigued by the possibility of life after death or reincarnation, or if life has a purpose or not.
> 
> 4) My social life is still very affected now by what happened during my childhood and my teenage years as I’ve been bullied, I’ve developed social anxiety. I’ve also got trust issues romantically because of having felt abandoned and betrayed due to past relationships.
> 
> 5) I love good and simple pleasures of life more than doing useful things, to be honest: a good meal, music, nights by myself watching Netflix. I would say sleeping too but I’m way too nervous to empty my mind enough to sleep when I’m not really tired. I've always been a professional at procrastination.


1. Fi 
2. Intuition 
3. Intuitive 
4. You are talking about your emotions + relationships and how it influences who you are , Fi 
5. Perceiving 

According the the information you provided- infp or isfp with high intuition 

———————————————————

1. Despite the fact that I enjoy typing others and can be pretty obsessive with discussing functions; I don’t believe in it entirely - mainly bc I don’t identify with the function stack - sure I like my dom and such function but beyond that I don’t think the order are exact. 
2. I’m rarely ever bored bc my mind is always proactive - I have multiple trains of thoughts running in my mind all at once and can easily drift in and out of dream world whenever I want to . I don’t ha e difficulty focusing on reality however I can escape to daydreaming at any given moment
3. I gain more energy alone and prefer to do things alone if having to choose between the 2, whether it be traveling , going to the movies , exploring something new for the first time , eating - however with that said I do like people quite much , I don’t fear them nor feel bothered by them . I get annoyed when I hear people complaining about the company of others - sure I never seek others company but if they seek mine I wouldn’t be annoyed 
4. I enjoy observing and researching on how ones behave - act or how a persons mind work, in fact for the last few years I’ve been collecting information from others to get a glimpse of what’s going on in their mind - whether it’s more visual or audio - how well they recall their 5 senses - if they have singular thought process vs multiple etc etc 
5. I’m extremely clumsy and unaware of my physical surrounding . If someone was to rearrange thr furniture in my room I wouldn’t notice the difference unless extreme - I have a hard time following direction when it comes to dancing - regardless how hard I try and I walk into walls on a weekly process bc I’m too busy being lost in thoughts


----------



## Antiparticle

INTP

1. The last movie I watched involved talking rabbits and had tags: bestseller, action, fight the system.
2. 80% of my wardrobe is black.
3. I talk a lot / too much with selected people. 
4. I am a scientist. 
5. I spend way too much on cosmetics, make-up not included - either I never wear it or I spend 2 hours to make it look like I don't wear it.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Antiparticle said:


> INTP
> 
> 1. The last movie I watched involved talking rabbits and had tags: bestseller, action, fight the system.
> 2. 80% of my wardrobe is black.
> 3. I talk a lot / too much with selected people.
> 4. I am a scientist.
> 5. I spend way too much on cosmetics, make-up not included - either I never wear it or I spend 2 hours to make it look like I don't wear it.


1. Odd not type related but I’ll go with intuitive bc it seems out of nowhere 
2. Not type related but one color only indicates lack of Ne or Se- judging I’m guessing 
3. Any type can talk a lot - not type related 
4. Not type related 
5. fe - since you don’t want people to know you’re using it ; I assume fe


Isfj or infj from the ex above - can’t see anything clear however 2 and 5 seems to lean towards J function of some sort - 3 indicates you are only talkative towards certain people which I assume introversion


I’ll repost mine 


1. Despite the fact that I enjoy typing others and can be pretty obsessive with discussing functions; I don’t believe in it entirely - mainly bc I don’t identify with the function stack - sure I like my dom and such function but beyond that I don’t think the order are exact. 
2. I’m rarely ever bored bc my mind is always proactive - I have multiple trains of thoughts running in my mind all at once and can easily drift in and out of dream world whenever I want to . I don’t ha e difficulty focusing on reality however I can escape to daydreaming at any given moment
3. I gain more energy alone and prefer to do things alone if having to choose between the 2, whether it be traveling , going to the movies , exploring something new for the first time , eating - however with that said I do like people quite much , I don’t fear them nor feel bothered by them . I get annoyed when I hear people complaining about the company of others - sure I never seek others company but if they seek mine I wouldn’t be annoyed 
4. I enjoy observing and researching on how ones behave - act or how a persons mind work, in fact for the last few years I’ve been collecting information from others to get a glimpse of what’s going on in their mind - whether it’s more visual or audio - how well they recall their 5 senses - if they have singular thought process vs multiple etc etc 
5. I’m extremely clumsy and unaware of my physical surrounding . If someone was to rearrange thr furniture in my room I wouldn’t notice the difference unless extreme - I have a hard time following direction when it comes to dancing - regardless how hard I try and I walk into walls on a weekly process bc I’m too busy being lost in thoughts[/QUOTE]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

@ai.tran.75

1. seems more like a common sense thing
2. Ne for sure
3. Sounds more of an introverted trait
4. Umm, usually I would account this to Fe but the way you described it is more Ne
5. Lack of Si

ENFP is correct

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ My one below ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. I am often unaware off my outward emotional expressions, like I could be shouting and raising my voice and I would not notice until people would tell me, I really have poor self emotional awareness
2. I'm surprisingly very prone to procrastination if I do start playing video games a lot more and more, basically I would lose priority first and can spend up to nearly the whole day playing video games and be so focused on it. This happened after break in where I was playing video games schedulely and after returning to uni, I was simply unable to focus on the uni work and instead be so hooked up to the video games.
3. I am often quite aware of my sensations, how my body feels and when I should eat, sleep, drink,etc.
4. I've gotten much more involved in sports now than when I was younger, as of regularly I've been jogging around the block, playing tennis and attending jiu jitsu classes.
5. I'm often in loss how people are regularly able to vent about their feelings and express them so openly.


----------



## xVladdy

@Enthalpy
Sounds like an ISTP to me. 

1. I can think of a thousand things to say, but most often I run into the problem of "Is this socially acceptable?" 
So most of my thoughts, ideas and such come and go, very few of them actually being externalized. Simply put, what others think of me matters a lot, and I think I'm taking too much caution when saying things out loud. 
The same doesn't happen when I'm around close or sociable people. 

2. A broad range of interests, such as the army, history (especially after 1900 when things get quite interesting), video games, all kinds of science related stuff. Mainstream culture isn't particularly interesting. Mostly, what catches my attention is also intellectually stimulating, if I could say so. 

3. I'd love to take a walk outside, but most often the idea falls through as being alone is rather boring. Same goes for eating in public: being alone feels very weird and boring. 

4. I've been told quite a few times that I can be very pushy and savage. A little bit of diplomacy would go a long way. 
But I personally would much rather take a hammer right in my head than drink a poisoned tea. I can become extremely outspoken, especially if you piss me off. 

5. Lately, I've been trying to connect with other people, but I just can't. Maybe I'm not trying hard enough. Maybe I'm interacting with the wrong people. The deeper I dive down this rabbit hole, the more I'm losing hope. I genuinely want to become a better person and connect with people other than my two closest friends, but something always happens and, in no time, I'm back to square one. At one point, I even considered becoming a complete hermit, but something from within just keeps on telling me "Now is your chance. Try harder. Do better than last time", but I know from the beginning how that will end.


----------



## ai.tran.75

noname3788 said:


> Since the last 3 posters didn't leave any description, and the last one before was already answered, I just leave my own here:
> 
> 1. I need just the correct amount of social interaction to feel energized and truly alive. Too little and I just feel powerless with low motivation to do anything, too much and I just want to retreat and relax. It also depends on the company: Being with friends and having good conversations has a positive impact, masses full of strangers drain me quite quickly.
> 2. Despite being somewhat calm and relaxed most of the time, I also tend to get bored quite quickly. I always need to do something, reading a book at minimum, just being there with my own thoughts doesn't work, unless there is a problem or something else that I need to think through.
> 3. Somewhat contrary to point 2, I almost never look on my phone or listen to music when I'm in a public transport. I mostly observe other people or the landscape that is passing by. I feel somewhat strange when doing so, since every other people seems to be occupied with their phones, or completely phases out while listening with their headphones. I rarely see anyone talking (and if it happens, it's mostly on the phone), and If I see people talking, it's let me think positively of them somehow.
> 4. Sometimes I believe that I miss a crucial social skill. While I can talk and work with most people just fine, but forging friendships is quite difficult, and I don't really know why. I don't seem to piss off other people or make them uncomfortable, but in quite a lot of times I can't go anywhere further from a simple acquaintancy relationships, it's always stuck at that point. I would love to have a few more friends, and I feel like I don't have a skill to build friendships just like other people can. Maybe it's also related to the fact that I never fell in love in my whole live.
> 5. I like and don't like my home. Sometimes I feel like it is both a shelter and a prison. When feeling tired, it's my own place to retreat into, but there are also so many possibilities to waste time at home that could be used in better, more exciting, novel ways. In those cases, I feel like my own home drains me out and prevents me from actually living my life.


1. Ambivert so I’m guessing not Feeling or thinking dom 
2. Low or lack of Ne 
3. Judging people for electronic- I’ll go with Si even though the post itself isn’t type related 
4. Not type related but you’ve mentioned friendship and wanting friends so I’ll lean towards feelings 
5. Low Ne 

I’m guessing isfj - you seem to have a preference of people but unsure of the approach- familiarity comforts you - however examples are not clearly defined perhaps write 5 things pertaining about your wants or how you approach personal problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Gothtron Void said:


> OHHhhhhhhh, you got me. _Captain obvious._


SKIP ME

I really don't understand why you want some top notch quality analysis of the 5 things you said when threads like this is made for fun and games. The fact that a serious gronk like you care so much otherwise makes me think you actually do want validation, I mean you did care a lot when that other guy literally got one letter wrong.


----------



## Charus

Enthalpy said:


> SKIP ME
> 
> I really don't understand why you want some top notch quality analysis of the 5 things you said when threads like this is made for fun and games. *The fact that a serious gronk like you care so much otherwise makes me think you actually do want validation, I mean you did care a lot when that other guy literally got one letter wrong.*












So do me a favour and don't waste my time with your random insults and gibberish.

(Skip me)


----------



## mae777

So since the last few people haven't posted descriptions, I'll also just go ahead and leave my facts here.  I'm pretty torn about my type at the moment, so any insight is very much appreciated!

1. I love learning about spirituality, astrology, and Tarot cards. Tarot cards in particular are some of my favorite things to do. I grew up very Protestant Christian though, so sometimes I think a little part of me just really loves the "forbidden" aspect. Ultimately though, I would like to figure out some sort of deeper meaning to my life/the universe.
2. My favorite movie is Black Swan, because I find the need for perfectionism pretty relatable, and because I think it's so important to accept all parts of yourself (good and bad) equally.
3. I do think I'm kind of an ambivert--not with my functions, obviously, but just with my behavior. I need a pretty equal amount of alone/together time. When I encounter something that bothers me internally (let's say, I remember something I did once that makes me ashamed), I need to recuperate and focus on "fixing" my feelings about it internally and alone. I tend to get fixated and stuck on certain problems.
4. I've been told I can be really charismatic (although that feels embarrassing/too cocky to say), but I also feel a lot of social anxiety at times. I put a lot of pressure on myself to perform/make sure others are happy/make sure everyone is getting along, etc. If I feel anxiety, I can become a lot more awkward, and I feel like my emotions are pretty obvious to others (but this could just be my feelings).
5. The career paths I've been considering include memoir/fiction writing and social work/psychology.

I'm currently typed as an INFP, but I'm not entirely sure. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ai.tran.75

mae777 said:


> So since the last few people haven't posted descriptions, I'll also just go ahead and leave my facts here.  I'm pretty torn about my type at the moment, so any insight is very much appreciated!
> 
> 1. I love learning about spirituality, astrology, and Tarot cards. Tarot cards in particular are some of my favorite things to do. I grew up very Protestant Christian though, so sometimes I think a little part of me just really loves the "forbidden" aspect. Ultimately though, I would like to figure out some sort of deeper meaning to my life/the universe.
> 2. My favorite movie is Black Swan, because I find the need for perfectionism pretty relatable, and because I think it's so important to accept all parts of yourself (good and bad) equally.
> 3. I do think I'm kind of an ambivert--not with my functions, obviously, but just with my behavior. I need a pretty equal amount of alone/together time. When I encounter something that bothers me internally (let's say, I remember something I did once that makes me ashamed), I need to recuperate and focus on "fixing" my feelings about it internally and alone. I tend to get fixated and stuck on certain problems.
> 4. I've been told I can be really charismatic (although that feels embarrassing/too cocky to say), but I also feel a lot of social anxiety at times. I put a lot of pressure on myself to perform/make sure others are happy/make sure everyone is getting along, etc. If I feel anxiety, I can become a lot more awkward, and I feel like my emotions are pretty obvious to others (but this could just be my feelings).
> 5. The career paths I've been considering include memoir/fiction writing and social work/psychology.
> 
> I'm currently typed as an INFP, but I'm not entirely sure. Thank you in advance!


I’ll take a stab at this


1. Intuition - I’m leaning towards Ni bc of your interests in tarot and how you’re digging for deeper meanings in the universe 
2. Judging since you strive for perfection but it’s not really type related 
3. Ambiversion makes me think Fe aux or fi aux
4. Fe - charisma along with caring for others - making sure people get along 
5. Not type related 


According to the example you provided I’m seeing infj 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

1. I love folktales- fairytales- myth etc not only the story itself but the moral behind it - from where it originated from and how different cultures have different stories and fable that somehow aligned with one another . I also enjoy story telling and rewriting fairytales with different alternatives endings or characters in my notebook . With that said - I’m not a fan of watching fairytales or folktales movies or shows , it doesn’t amuse me as much 
2. I enjoy researching about how ones mind work - whether someone have multiple trains of thoughts running all at once or they jump from one thought to the next ; whether thoughts are more visual or audio - it amuses me how different a person train of thought could be - same goes with dreams - I enjoy seeing how a person dream - whether it’s visual - audio - in color - if they could feel any of their senses . Subject like that can keep me intrigue for hours 
3. I don’t feel as deeply as others and often time get annoyed when I hear people expressing their needs for attention or longing for love or how they need a partner who’s with them most of the time - don’t get me wrong I do enjoy love and falling in love however I prefer to be my own individual self rather than just one with my partner 
4. Material needs don’t really interest me - hence I’m more optimistic than most people- my imagination and a pencil and a notebook can keep me amuse for days - my mind is always running 
5. I excel at time management and creating schedules or plans - I can pinpoint it down to the exact time and minutes hence I’m never late - with all that said I prefer people who are late over those who are always on time - same goes with my preference of messy people/environment over immaculately clean ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charus

1. xNFP - Feeling preference because of looking for moral valuing. Ne/Si axis because easily seeing the stories from different perspectives and finding it's origination.

2. xNFP - Feeling and iNtuition seem to play a pretty large role here. Obvious Fi/Te because being intrigued on how each person work individualy, Ne/Si because imagining every possibility with detail.

3. xNFP - Fi/Te, Fi seems to be overshadowed by Te.

4. ENFP - Obvious iNtuintion preference here, Ne/Si specificaly. Ne seems to be pretty dominant here.

5. ENFP - Seems like a good overall Te use to me, also Fi for personal preference on people.

An obvious ENFP. For your Enneagram, it seems to be 9w1 sp/so to me.

...

1) You know those type of stories that always leave you in cliffhanger or using the "The mystery is for one's interpretation"? Yeah, I dislike lazy storytelling and plot writing. _If you want a concrete example; an obvious candidate here is the game Undertale._

2) Easterday I took a walk into a movie festival, loaded with lots of people, at night, me drinking coke (Tha "Badass" I am...). At first it felt "Draining", because "Uh, I have no idea what I'm doing, I'm just randomly walking around awkwardly pretending to be cool with carrying and drinking bottle of coke", at the same time I just really enjoyed the lively atmosphere and seeing all of the movie characters, I enjoyed it so much that I didn't want to leave the place because it felt stimulating and when we left I had the urge to take another walk there.

3) I hate Shitposts, not for the main reason that they are useless and add nothing to the thread discussion, but the fact that usualy they are very hard to "Interpretate", you have no idea what it is trying to tell, a Joke? If it is a joke, what value point does it hold? That's why I have contempt for forum shitposters, they don't make any clear sense for proper and clear interpretation, or they are perhaps just too sissy so they make themselves look so pretentious with their "not-serious" nature... Or could be both.

4) While I appreciate planning and not appreciate people trying to justify their way out to not keep up with the plan, I myself have troubles keeping up with long-range, step by step planning, as it makes me feel considerably inflexible.

5) I'm sure we all familiar with the "Why don't you accept me?" classic. While many are asking this question, whether at school, work or any community based place, I personaly just dont care. Because I don't need the validation of narcissistic dickheads, because eitherway they will have to accept me whether they like it or not, either with force or without. I'm simply too think skinned for this childish crap.


----------



## Alana

1. XXTJ
2. IXXX
3. XXTJ, not Pe
4. Pe and Pi seem balanced so Not Pe-dom/EXXP or Pi-dom/IXXJ so either EXXJ or IXXP
5. Ji-dom, IXXP

Would say ISTP or INTJ
Skip me


----------



## Jeffrei

Dang! I thought this thread died. Good to have it back, I suppose.



Charus said:


> 1. xNFP - Feeling preference because of looking for moral valuing. Ne/Si axis because easily seeing the stories from different perspectives and finding it's origination.
> 
> 2. xNFP - Feeling and iNtuition seem to play a pretty large role here. Obvious Fi/Te because being intrigued on how each person work individualy, Ne/Si because imagining every possibility with detail.
> 
> 3. xNFP - Fi/Te, Fi seems to be overshadowed by Te.
> 
> 4. ENFP - Obvious iNtuintion preference here, Ne/Si specificaly. Ne seems to be pretty dominant here.
> 
> 5. ENFP - Seems like a good overall Te use to me, also Fi for personal preference on people.
> 
> An obvious ENFP. For your Enneagram, it seems to be 9w1 sp/so to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> 1) You know those type of stories that always leave you in cliffhanger or using the "The mystery is for one's interpretation"? Yeah, I dislike lazy storytelling and plot writing. _If you want a concrete example; an obvious candidate here is the game Undertale._
> 
> 2) Easterday I took a walk into a movie festival, loaded with lots of people, at night, me drinking coke (Tha "Badass" I am...). At first it felt "Draining", because "Uh, I have no idea what I'm doing, I'm just randomly walking around awkwardly pretending to be cool with carrying and drinking bottle of coke", at the same time I just really enjoyed the lively atmosphere and seeing all of the movie characters, I enjoyed it so much that I didn't want to leave the place because it felt stimulating and when we left I had the urge to take another walk there.
> 
> 3) I hate Shitposts, not for the main reason that they are useless and add nothing to the thread discussion, but the fact that usualy they are very hard to "Interpretate", you have no idea what it is trying to tell, a Joke? If it is a joke, what value point does it hold? That's why I have contempt for forum shitposters, they don't make any clear sense for proper and clear interpretation, or they are perhaps just too sissy so they make themselves look so pretentious with their "not-serious" nature... Or could be both.
> 
> 4) While I appreciate planning and not appreciate people trying to justify their way out to not keep up with the plan, I myself have troubles keeping up with long-range, step by step planning, as it makes me feel considerably inflexible.
> 
> 5) I'm sure we all familiar with the "Why don't you accept me?" classic. While many are asking this question, whether at school, work or any community based place, I personaly just dont care. Because I don't need the validation of narcissistic dickheads, because eitherway they will have to accept me whether they like it or not, either with force or without. I'm simply too think skinned for this childish crap.


1. There’s the S.

2. Confused. You sound sentimental though.

3. Mmm... S again. Can’t tell if that’s a ST or an SxJ thing though. Then again, you could just be really ticked because that violates some closely held value. Hard to tell.

4. There’s the P.

5. Mmm... that’s not how acceptance works, but good on ya.

Best I can conclude, xSTP or just a really ticked off ISFP (Fi dom). Outside of the possibility that you are an Fi dom, I don’t have anything to indicate I/E preference, so it all really hinges on if you were ticked off or not when you wrote this.



1. It’s very easy for me to see the flaws in things and people. I usually chose not to say anything about them unless I am asked by the person for feedback. If the feedback isn’t asked for, it’s more likely to make the recipient angry/defensive than anything else.

2. I like knowing what I am going to do/say next. So I often make guesses about what the people around me are going to do/say next in order to plan a response.

3. I get pretty involved in movies with tragedy, romance, and wit. The only one that really knows this is me, however, because I don’t outwardly react (even though I’m crying on the inside every time Miles looses his uncle in Into The Spider-verse).

4. I feel like I don’t know myself as well as I should. Part of that is because I act different in different groups of people so it’s hard for me to tell what is actually me vs what is me when I’m around group x. 

5. I don’t know if it’s my Christian upbringing or what, but I tend to know when someone is making a bad relational decision that will bite them in the butt later.


----------



## Cthulhu69

ENFJ.  

E - You like socializing in many groups of people, according to point 4.
N - You realize common patterns about things.
F - You are considerate of the feelings of others.
J - You like predictable things, you want to plan on what you will say.



- I like doing things alone or with a few very good friends. Making friends with me is very difficult, but not completely impossible. 
- I want to make my friends feel happy. 
- I like friendships, full of kindness and positiveness. I consider them something very good on both sides, something which satisfies us, uplifts us and brightens our hearts. 
- I like planned and predictable activities, sometimes I plan my enjoyable activities. 
- I often make intellectual theoretical analyzes which I internalize, and i find this interesting, pleasant and enjoyable.


----------



## Alana

1. IXXX
2. EXFJ, IXFJ, EXFP
3. XXFX
4. Not Pe-dom
5. XNXX

Would say INFJ

skip me I just want to type people


----------



## noel3

Cthulhu69 said:


> ENFJ.
> 
> - I like doing things alone or with a few very good friends. Making friends with me is very difficult, but not completely impossible.
> - I want to make my friends feel happy.
> - I like friendships, full of kindness and positiveness. I consider them something very good on both sides, something which satisfies us, uplifts us and brightens our hearts.
> - I like planned and predictable activities, sometimes I plan my enjoyable activities.
> - I often make intellectual theoretical analyzes which I internalize, and i find this interesting, pleasant and enjoyable.


You seem IXFJ

i love animals
i love working towards my desires and i focus on that most of my time
i'm odd in social situations
i dream unrealistically
i try to optimize everything


----------



## Alana

1. XXFX
2. Fi-Te axis
3. IXXX
4. XNXX
5. EXFP

ENFP


----------



## 52PAS

I love nature
Everything must have meaning
Puns, word jokes, and silliness are essential
I feel uncomfortable in surface or social interactions
I communicate best, and sometimes only, through writing
I love travelling and exploring and believe in always learning, trying, and growing


----------



## Cthulhu69

INTP. 

-If I plan for tomorrow morning to write a poem about my best friend, and tomorrow morning my toaster stops working, I would write a poem about my best friend, rather than repairing my toaster. 
-I never tell jokes because I am considerate of the feelings of my beloved friends. 
-I believe in having a spiritual connection with a powerful friend. 
-Most of my favorite activities are things which I do alone. 
-I like to follow plans and patterns.  

:smug:


----------



## Alana

52PAS:
1. XSXP
2. XNXX
3. IXXX
4. INXX
5. Se-Ni
Would say INFJ

Cthulhu9: 
1. XXFX
2. Fe
3. XNFJ
4. IXXX
5. XNXJ
INFJ


----------



## Dawnstar

1) I feel older than I actually am while acting younger than I actually am.
2) I keep my phone on vibrate because I don't like the noise and don't mind missing messages.
3) I question my abilities to the point of taking tests to verify them, only to end up questioning them again.
4) I sometimes wonder what others see in me.
5) I laugh at my own jokes even if no one else does.


----------



## Alana

1. INXX
2. IXXX
3. XNXP
4. Fe
5. XXXP

INTP

1. INXX
2. IXXX
3. XNXP
4. Fe
5. XXXP

INTP


----------



## Cthulhu69

(When the previous poster has not written anything about themselves, do I have to type the poster before them?) 


- I consider the positive side of things and I enjoy it. As a result, I am very happy. 
- I find it cute when someone says to me that they are planning on doing something specific within a specific period of time or by a specific deadline. 
- My ISFJ friend has told me clearly and directly that our friendship makes him happy and he genuinely wants our friendship to be everlasting. 
- In my opinion, emotional people are adorable. 
- I like acting in a secure way. I rarely make promises, and when I plan on doing something, I do it without promises in advance.  

:smug:


----------



## Alana

1. Fe
2. XSFJ
3. XXFX
4. EXFX
5. ISXJ

ESFJ


1. I consider myself a cynical idealist
2. I wear the same clothes because I can rarely find clothes I like. Regardless of the weather
3. I can unintentionally pace around aimlessly forever and not get tired, yet I quickly get physically tired if I do physical activity intentionally and I don't see the point of sports
4. I have been having a long-term idea for writing a book for more than three years yet I have yet to start writing
5. I hate the beach


----------



## Jeffrei

Alana said:


> 1. Fe
> 2. XSFJ
> 3. XXFX
> 4. EXFX
> 5. ISXJ
> 
> ESFJ
> 
> 
> 1. I consider myself a cynical idealist
> 2. I wear the same clothes because I can rarely find clothes I like. Regardless of the weather
> 3. I can unintentionally pace around aimlessly forever and not get tired, yet I quickly get physically tired if I do physical activity intentionally and I don't see the point of sports
> 4. I have been having a long-term idea for writing a book for more than three years yet I have yet to start writing
> 5. I hate the beach


Ah, putting your hat in the ring at last. 

1. INxx. Seems like that type’s kind of thing.

2. Going for practicality suggests T.

3. INxx again? Same though

4. I’m not sure if this indicates anything. There’s plenty of reasons why one might put off a project.

5. This doesn’t indicate anything type related. 

Well, from what we have here, you appear to be an INT. Not sure about the J/P. 


1. My usual attire is nice jeans with a t-shirt and a snap back. My preferred attire is nice jeans, a nice long sleeve shirt, and maybe a scarf with a good jacket, but I’m in a land that’s cursed to be hot as hades for 10 out of the 12 months in the year. :/

2. I’m fairly decent at first person shooters (usually end up with a 2.0+). My reaction time is crap, and my hand/eye is ok, but I make up for it by figuring out where people will be and where they will look. Gamers have patterns that you can exploit to end up behind them.

3. I don’t like doing things unless I know I’ll succeed (which is bad for obvious reasons).

4. I like categorizing people, but I know it’s not really appreciated (unless they climb into the box themselves). So I don’t go around openly telling people, “you’re this kind of person.”

5. Politics annoys the heck out of me. People form their identity around ideas and defend them to the death instead of evaluating them. It’s painful to watch.


----------



## Cthulhu69

Obviously, you are sensing and feeling. I think that your cognitive functions are Si and Fe. Your sensing is introverted because you prefering one style over another means that you experience the world through comparison rather than with interaction. Also, it seems to be your primary function.

ISFP is your mbti type, I think. 


- I have idealistic concepts, but I rarely share my insights with others because I do not let anyone influence my opinion. And if I have a deep conversation about them, the other person might try to influence my opinion.  
- After prolonged socialization I feel the need to get away and be alone.  
- I like the beach very much. 
- I have the habit of planning ahead. 
- I always like genuine compliments. 
:smug:


----------



## Alana

Jeffrei: 
1. ISXP
2. Balanced SeNi (ISXP or ENXJ) 
3. Inferior Te
4. Fe
5.IXXP

ISFP

Ctulhu69: 
1. INXX
2.IXXX
3. ESXP
4. XXXJ
5. XXFJ

INFJ

skip me


----------



## Catandroid

Alana said:


> 1. I consider myself a cynical idealist
> 2. I wear the same clothes because I can rarely find clothes I like. Regardless of the weather
> 3. I can unintentionally pace around aimlessly forever and not get tired, yet I quickly get physically tired if I do physical activity intentionally and I don't see the point of sports
> 4. I have been having a long-term idea for writing a book for more than three years yet I have yet to start writing
> 5. I hate the beach



1. IF, INP or I
2. Inferior Te (ETJ tend to dress appropriately)/ Feminine Fi or Masculine Fi? (32 types)
3. Demon/inferior Sensing (32 types) or Se blind spot (16 types stereotype)
4. Masculine Ne and Feminine Fi or Demon/inferior Sensing or not MBTI related
5. N

The combine result is *ESFP

*1. Never watch TV
2. Health nut
3. Strength training once a week or every 2 weeks
4. Poor memory.
5. Too perfectionist and it may take some time until I make up my mind about something. Once settled, I rarely change my mind but in some cases it may take months and I have no problem in admiring I was wrong.


----------



## Cthulhu69

1. - Ni
2. - S
3. - J
4. (Not related to MBTI) 
5. - N 
Overall - INTJ. 

- Being alone in nature gives me a feeling of peace and joy, and it uplifts me. 
- I like intellectual challenges. 
- I give my deepest love to the people to whom _*I*_ want to give it. 
- I value it high, when people see the good in everything. 
- I consider this forum game interesting. 

:smug:


----------



## Charus

1. Fi - I choosen Fi because you focus on your feelings here. It is introverted because being alone seems to give you energy - I.e; recharging and reflection.

2. You might want to expand on that a little, since not much things can be said here. But I guess Ti or Te, basicaly T type.

3. It is Fi, because you make your feelings from your depth of emotions, again - Introvertion.

4. Uh, nothing to say much here, Fi.

5. ... Okay? It doesn't really tell much.

My obvious choice would be IxFP, I'm more inclining towards INFP because of the first sentence where you prefer Peace, which is what Intuitives generaly prefer.


1. I find myself being over-rationalising. I'm that person that loves to question and rationalise stuff to have a clear understanding of it, not knowning that some stuff do not need rationalisation, and I end up being in really confusing loop because of that. I have been also described by many as extremely rational and intelligent also for the sake of proof.

2. My feelings are boxed to say the least. My emotions tend to explode and blow up when I don't want them to blow in, it makes some of my functioning very difficult to execute and interferes with my life and communication and also tend to put my releationship with others at the edge. As much as I'd like to be emotionaly capable and strong, but I don't know how to be so because most of my expressions are rather cold or harsh with exagrated tone, and when I'm forcing out emotions is this - It feels forced rather than genuine.

3. I'm not a fan of sports, as much as exercise is important, playing sport games like football are also not for me, I tend to fell extremely drained out physicaly and It's not pleaseant for me. However, I tend to enjoy sensory activities such as video games, Adventure trips, going out and enjoying walking on dense populated areas or places with beautiful views.

4. My sensory experience enjoyments always tends to be with other people, doing sensory activities alone just seems to be completely boring and shallow, also completely directionless.

5. I'm very uncomfortable with being in the centre of attention, as much as I'd like to. I however don't like being lonely though, I like to live in a city, to feel being a part of a large community or collective even though I still feel Isolated.


----------



## Alana

Catandroid:
1. INXJ? 
2. Si
3. XSXX
4. Low Si
5. IXXP

ISTP

Ctulhu:
1. ISXP
2. XNXX or ISTP
3. Fi
4. Fe
5. Ne

INFJ

Charus:
1. IXTP
2. F-inferior
3. ISXP or ENFP
4. Se
5.IXTP

ISTP


----------



## Cthulhu69

Alana - ( she has not written anything about herself)
Charus - ISTP 


- I take pleasure, when I am the one to take decisions and when there are people who do everything I ask them to do and who always agree with me.  
- Sometimes , while I am alone, I find myself thinking about the ideas of friendship, positiveness, happiness and satisfaction. And I never watch TV at all. 
- I always respect professors and other teachers. 
- In my opinion, one of the most awkward situations is a situation where one has to choose only one among multiple people or other things that they love. 
- I like it when the other person takes the first step to making friends or to an interaction. I would prefer the other person to take the first step, rather than to take it on my own.


----------



## Alana

1. EXXJ
2. IXFX
3. XSXJ and/or XXFJ
4. Fe
5. IXXX

ISFJ


----------



## Cthulhu69

...

- I like the lack of surprises. No matter what sort of surprises. 
- I would look at a whole view to a forest in its entirety, rather than at a creature which jumps from one to another tree.  
- I am grateful to my friends for being kind and positive and also, for doing with me things that I like. 
- Sometimes I hug a pillow, I imagine that I hug a creature I love and i say gentle things to it.  
- Sometimes I compare things. 
- WHen something does not happen immediately or by the deadline established, I start to wonder if it will ever happen. 

(Please, except this case of one more point. Simply I came up with one more thing as an exception. Thank you.)


----------



## MDNomadGirl

Cthulhu69 said:


> ...
> 
> - I like the lack of surprises. No matter what sort of surprises. 🙂
> - I would look at a whole view to a forest in its entirety, rather than at a creature which jumps from one to another tree. 🙂
> - I am grateful to my friends for being kind and positive and also, for doing with me things that I like. 🙂
> - Sometimes I hug a pillow, I imagine that I hug a creature I love and i say gentle things to it. 🙂
> - Sometimes I compare things. 🙂
> - WHen something does not happen immediately or by the deadline established, I start to wonder if it will ever happen.
> 
> (Please, except this case of one more point. Simply I came up with one more thing as an exception. Thank you.)


That's hard. The thing about the forest vs the trees make me think about Ne, and I'm seeing some rather awkward Fe in there. Maybe INTP?

1. I can't plan. Period. I'll try, but then I'll just not feel like it, or find something I want to do more.

2. I am totally comfortable on my own, so long as I'm always around people.

3. Went I feel like I should talk, I often can't, and when I feel like I should shut up, I usually can't.

4. I have no idea where my money goes. I didn't eat out THAT much.

5. I need a regular dose of adrenaline to stay sane.


----------



## Jeffrei

MDNomadGirl said:


> That's hard. The thing about the forest vs the trees make me think about Ne, and I'm seeing some rather awkward Fe in there. Maybe INTP?
> 
> 1. I can't plan. Period. I'll try, but then I'll just not feel like it, or find something I want to do more.
> 
> 2. I am totally comfortable on my own, so long as I'm always around people.
> 
> 3. Went I feel like I should talk, I often can't, and when I feel like I should shut up, I usually can't.
> 
> 4. I have no idea where my money goes. I didn't eat out THAT much.
> 
> 5. I need a regular dose of adrenaline to stay sane.


1. Oh, J for sure 

2. E

3. Oof

4. Mmm

5. Se preference?

I don’t have much to go off of for the T/F dichotomy, but you seem to be an ES_P.


1. I hate American eduction (everything from pre K to college). It’s ineffective, and it’s a waste of resources. I could give 100 reasons why I feel that way, but for now just look up the learning pyramid, if you are interested. 

2. I like meshing MBTI with other personality type systems. MBTI tells you how you do things (how you gain energy, organize the world around you, etc.), Enneagram tells you why you do things, Clifton Strengths tells you what things you are good at doing, and so on so fourth. People are too complicated to categorize them by how they do things, but that does mean I won’t have some sort of handy label for them. 

3. I volunteer at a nonprofit that specializes in leadership and communication training.

4. I love people, but they drive me nuts and I rather not be around them most of the time. 

5. Despite number 4, I am constantly working with people, and I have plans to get certified in MBTI so I can turn that sort of coaching into a career (hopefully).


----------



## Dawnstar

@Jeffrei
I'm going to guess INTJ?

1- I believe humans are full of subconscious contradiction.
2- I only like debating when it is all in good fun, but once things turn serious I flake.
3- I suck at judging other people.
4- I tell better dad jokes than my dad.
5- Sometimes I forget what I'm thinking right after I think it.


----------



## Alana

Cthulhu69:
1. ISXJ
2. XNXX
3. XXFX
4. XXFX
5. Si
6. XXXJ or SiNe axis

ISFJ

MDNomadGirl:
1. EXXP
2. EXXX
3. XNXP
4. ENXP
5. EXXP

Would say ENFP

Jeffrei:
1. INTX
2. XNFX
3. Fe
4. IXFX
5. XNFJ

INFJ

Dawnstar:

1. INTP, INTJ or INFJ
2. TiFe
3. IXXP
4. ENXP
5. XNXP

INTP


----------



## Coburn

1. I like to protect and care for others
2. I work hard to be honest even when it's not convenient
3. I am expressive and almost always show what I'm feeling
4. I am assertive and sometimes intimidate others unintentionally
5. I constantly overload my life with too many activities

@Alana

some sort of IXFJ based on you being nice enough to type several others in an orderly fashion.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Coburn said:


> 1. I like to protect and care for others
> 2. I work hard to be honest even when it's not convenient
> 3. I am expressive and almost always show what I'm feeling
> 4. I am assertive and sometimes intimidate others unintentionally
> 5. I constantly overload my life with too many activities
> 
> .


1. J function in a high position 
2. Thinking type since you said - even when it’s not convenient 
3. Extrovert tends to be more expressive of their feelings 
4. Je dom 
5. Unsure 

According to the example you set above ExxJ of some sort - I know your type but I’m just analyzing according to the information provided 


1. I excel at time management for others and for myself . However Im quite horrid with other organizational skills - for example it would take much much longer to organize or clean a messy place than it does for an average person 
2. When interested/intrigued/passionate about something- I have a tendency to talk about that matter nonstop; however I’m pretty selective on whom I’m sharing the information with ( those who are equally invested or those who are amused by what I’m excited about)- many times I’ll go online to find like mind - reason for that is - it doesn’t feel so good to be excited about something when the other party is genuinely uninterested 
3. I enjoy collecting books /antiques /fossils - and visiting places that I have learnt/read about . Many times it’s places where my favorite author or someone in history have set foot upon . 
4. I get really angry or annoyed when I hear people crying for attention or pitying themselves . It’s a negative flaw of mine that I need to work upon , these people are close to me and wanted my attention yet I give them the exact opposite leaving both party feeling uncomfortable. 
5. I am pretty calm and relaxed for the most part. I don’t get anxious nor have I ever suffered anxiety . I strive the best under stress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaelze

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. J function in a high position
> 2. Thinking type since you said - even when it’s not convenient
> 3. Extrovert tends to be more expressive of their feelings
> 4. Je dom
> 5. Unsure
> 
> According to the example you set above ExxJ of some sort - I know your type but I’m just analyzing according to the information provided
> 
> 
> 1. I excel at time management for others and for myself . However Im quite horrid with other organizational skills - for example it would take much much longer to organize or clean a messy place than it does for an average person
> 2. When interested/intrigued/passionate about something- I have a tendency to talk about that matter nonstop; however I’m pretty selective on whom I’m sharing the information with ( those who are equally invested or those who are amused by what I’m excited about)- many times I’ll go online to find like mind - reason for that is - it doesn’t feel so good to be excited about something when the other party is genuinely uninterested
> 3. I enjoy collecting books /antiques /fossils - and visiting places that I have learnt/read about . Many times it’s places where my favorite author or someone in history have set foot upon .
> 4. I get really angry or annoyed when I hear people crying for attention or pitying themselves . It’s a negative flaw of mine that I need to work upon , these people are close to me and wanted my attention yet I give them the exact opposite leaving both party feeling uncomfortable.
> 5. I am pretty calm and relaxed for the most part. I don’t get anxious nor have I ever suffered anxiety . I strive the best under stress
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^ Not sure I am good at it so bear with me...
1. Te? Or rather Ni? Or maybe even Ti? Depends on what you mean when you say you can manage time well? Is it like long term coaching or are you good at delegating tasks?
2. Contrary to popular opinion, I think any type can be openly passionate about what they like, it's human nature. Anyway, supposedly signifies rambling Ne or either just Exxx
3. Again, if types were divided by hobbies it would be far too obvious. I firmly believe anyone can like this. But if you really want it to mean Si, then let it be Si.
4. Not sure I understand this logic, but it is something a Thinker would say, either Te dom or someone with underdeveloped feeling. Still, there's some guilt there that may hint at tertiary Fe, in my opinion.
5. One would think Se but then it would contradict your stellar planning skills or whatever. You either plan and feel a certain degree of anxiety for your plans to bear fruit even if your are confident about them or you are flexible enough to never feel anxious because you can handle everything that comes your way. Or so they say, I don't know.

So possibilities are: ESTJ with strong tertiary Ne, that would explain high effectiveness plus some air of unpredictabilty and ramble-ness (Ne) while still being controlled and effective. That would also explain your pull towards objects of both history and fantasy (Si-Ne). You could also be Entp who uses Ti to organize their life but their their main passion is their varied interests (Ne) and even, with time, pull towards history (discovery of inferior Si). And whose Fe is strong enough to care about their friends but not strong enough to accommodate their emotional needs.

Talking about me, I will try to think of things that really matter, unlike some of you clowns.  (please don't take it to heart)

1) I read people pretty well when it comes to intent. For example, I can easily decipher whether someone is plotting something in real life or politics. Sometimes it is not even logic, some instinct of sorts. However, I can't read social norms and choose to ignore them completely. For example, I never say hello but not to offend people, just because I think it's pointless. I had an eccentric teacher who was the same way, greeted people only when meeting them for the first time ever and it was really refreshing to me, apart from other great things about him.
2) I really struggle with pointless superstition which is funny because I have a scientific mind and I grew up in a liberal/scientific household. But I can't help getting bad feeling sometimes which really upsets me because I can't reconcile it with my logical side and it feeds my anxiety. I am having a lot of hunches (correct ones too) but I hate having them. I hate feeling like things are predestined, too.
3) I am a really bad planner, except in maybe one or two things. Still, I hate chaos and leaving things to chance. Seems contrarian but it's true. I easily panic in chaos, even compared to weak people I know. I have to say, I am a weak willed person and I need a pretty damn big reason to start doing anything in life. But in few things that matter to me, I am often so passionate and relentless people can't catch up with me. I generally build my life around few things, I am single minded and not very well rounded as a person, I am bad at multitasking.
4) I think that life experiences, both bad and good, have value on their own, no matter if they are "useful" or "socially acceptable". This translates into my respect for culture and art and desire to protect them as invaluable artifacts of human history and mind. For example, the plans to "modernize" Notre Dame horrify me but not because I hate modern art. It is just...Design is nice and all, but years from now on, the historical context of Notre Dame, preserved exactly as it is, will matter more, the context created by years and years of human blood, sweat and tears, you know, things that actually HAPPENED will mean more that "ViSIOn" of some billionaire designer. (And by the way, I treat bodies the same way, especially bodies of women. You can guess yourself what it means. Someone's physical and mental state is not up for judgement, it is history and as such, has to be at least respected.)
5) I hate people with a lot of preconceived notions about something, especially in romantic relationships. I hate talks about "perfect girlfriend" and other such things. Generally anything "perfect" grinds my gears and not just because I prefer imperfection as more interesting amd simply don't believe that perfection exists but also because I blatantly see personal
bias in things that are described as "universally attractive". There is no such thing as universal beauty and goodness, every person, country and era decides what it is for themselves. So I am often surprised by tons of pointless demands people push on each other and especially rants about someone not behaving like they "need" them to behave. I mean, it's real life. You can't change anyone. Wake up and either leave them be or learn how to cooperate regardless.


----------



## Cthulhu69

1) N
2) T
3) Pe-aux + Ji-dom
4) N
5) Ne
Combined result - INTP. 

- One of my favorite questions in social conversations is the question "Is your opinion on me very good, overall".
- Sometimes I unintentionally imagine what someone else might say in another situation. 
- I like repetitive things, when they are positive. 
- I want good things to stay want they are like for as long as possible, and I want to keep them forever. When someone offers me something, that contradicts this idea, my answer is firm and decisive No.
- I think about many things, but I do not find meaning in sharing them with anyone else.


----------



## kaelze

Cthulhu69 said:


> 1) N
> 2) T
> 3) Pe-aux + Ji-dom
> 4) N
> 5) Ne
> Combined result - INTP.
> 
> - One of my favorite questions in social conversations is the question "Is your opinion on me very good, overall".
> - Sometimes I unintentionally imagine what someone else might say in another situation.
> - I like repetitive things, when they are positive.
> - I want good things to stay want they are like for as long as possible, and I want to keep them forever. When someone offers me something, that contradicts this idea, my answer is firm and decisive No.
> - I think about many things, but I do not find meaning in sharing them with anyone else.


(I wonder why you think 4 means Ne. Or anything wordy is N by default, haha? I emphasized reality quite a lot there.  Also, Fe and in low position?... Dunno, man.)

1. Tertiary or low Fe? 
2. Ne plus low but normally developed Fe (Now that's Ne, not what you saw in mine, dude 
3. And when they are negative? Tertiary Si
4. Oh my, I am rethinking things. You either have a very strong tertiary or quite simply a Si dom
5. Ti dom it is. However, it may depend on what you think about. Personally, I am the same as you in this this regard but the way you frame it is very Ti-Ne.

Verdict: Intp with a strong Si and even developed Fe which makes you softer. Your desire to be friendly, even in clumsy and enderaingly naive way is obvious to me. I generally feel like that with Infps and Intps there are more detached, high Ne types and softer types with more Si. So that just makes you a second type.But if you want something completely out of the left field, then take a look at the opportunity of being a Isfj with above average Ne.
Or something. Don't take my word for it.

Okay, you've probably noticed that my stuff is wordy lately. Get ready for more and it's also honest:

1. I know that no one is special or entitled to special tretment, however, I do want to have a special place in someone's life. I can't do anything about this desire even knowing that it's probably selfish. It doesn't mean being adored or something, rather just being someone's confidant in things that they wouldn't say to others. I don't want to be treated like just another one of their friends. Since it's difficult for me to open up, I want those times to be truly special and that person I talk with to share some intimate and enriching things with me that I will treasure and be inspired with. I am sorry to say but when I am treated just like another friend, I often have the urge to stop being friends and find someone else who will give me more intimacy and meaning.
2. At my best, I would be flirty in intelligent and probably banter-y way but knowing how many people take things wrong way, cheat, have some idiotic urges beneath the fake "puritan" exterior really dampens my spirits. In my opinion, people suppress things too much, they are too dishonest and in the same time too perverted and even violent. I feel tied in anything I do physically because everything is judged as either repulsive or too sexual. That's why I am a romantic but I don't like dating, the way modern people have sex disgusts me to the point I thought I was asexual. A shame, because I realized recently that for me, sexual component is very important.
3. I like emotionally intense moments but only for a short time, in bursts. When no matter the emotion, I feel it for days, I feel like some kind of spiritual "moss" is gathering. I become tired from emotions, yes, even positive ones, even from joy or love, despite being a romantic. It is like wearing a very strong perfume every day. (By the way, I also hate obnoxious smells). Routine is better than a holiday. Peace is preferable to joy. Or maybe my joy is peacefulness.
4. I hate unnecessary responsibility and I am afraid, appealing to the responsibility in me is pointless. As I said before, I am single minded and it means winging as many things as possible. But since I am not a complete monster (at least I hope not) I often feel sad when people rely on me. I begrudgingly accept it but feel very anxious and not in my element after that. When people rely on me I feel both pity for them and annoyance. I don't even feel happy when they thank me afterwards. Curiously, thankfulness doesn't mean as much to me as it means to others. I'd rather see them being strong, happy and safe on their own. I also dislike relying on others too much, it makes me embarrased even when I accept it. I just wish everyone to be strong and healthy and independent, okay?
5. I feel a strong need to belong. I am rather connected to my country's culture and I often see traits of person's respective religion/nationality in everything they do, despite them claiming to be "an atheistic person of the world". I think there is nothing embarrasing in being someone of certain culture and you already are, want it or not. Because of that, I am very good at determining someone's nationality by art they make, for example, which surprsises others since there wasn't anything "telling" in their works, for them.


----------



## ai.tran.75

kaelze said:


> 1. I know that no one is special or entitled to special tretment, however, I do want to have a special place in someone's life. I can't do anything about this desire even knowing that it's probably selfish. It doesn't mean being adored or something, rather just being someone's confidant in things that they wouldn't say to others. I don't want to be treated like just another one of their friends. Since it's difficult for me to open up, I want those times to be truly special and that person I talk with to share some intimate and enriching things with me that I will treasure and be inspired with. I am sorry to say but when I am treated just like another friend, I often have the urge to stop being friends and find someone else who will give me more intimacy and meaning.
> 2. At my best, I would be flirty in intelligent and probably banter-y way but knowing how many people take things wrong way, cheat, have some idiotic urges beneath the fake "puritan" exterior really dampens my spirits. In my opinion, people suppress things too much, they are too dishonest and in the same time too perverted and even violent. I feel tied in anything I do physically because everything is judged as either repulsive or too sexual. That's why I am a romantic but I don't like dating, the way modern people have sex disgusts me to the point I thought I was asexual. A shame, because I realized recently that for me, sexual component is very important.
> 3. I like emotionally intense moments but only for a short time, in bursts. When no matter the emotion, I feel it for days, I feel like some kind of spiritual "moss" is gathering. I become tired from emotions, yes, even positive ones, even from joy or love, despite being a romantic. It is like wearing a very strong perfume every day. (By the way, I also hate obnoxious smells). Routine is better than a holiday. Peace is preferable to joy. Or maybe my joy is peacefulness.
> 4. I hate unnecessary responsibility and I am afraid, appealing to the responsibility in me is pointless. As I said before, I am single minded and it means winging as many things as possible. But since I am not a complete monster (at least I hope not) I often feel sad when people rely on me. I begrudgingly accept it but feel very anxious and not in my element after that. When people rely on me I feel both pity for them and annoyance. I don't even feel happy when they thank me afterwards. Curiously, thankfulness doesn't mean as much to me as it means to others. I'd rather see them being strong, happy and safe on their own. I also dislike relying on others too much, it makes me embarrased even when I accept it. I just wish everyone to be strong and healthy and independent, okay?
> 5. I feel a strong need to belong. I am rather connected to my country's culture and I often see traits of person's respective religion/nationality in everything they do, despite them claiming to be "an atheistic person of the world". I think there is nothing embarrasing in being someone of certain culture and you already are, want it or not. Because of that, I am very good at determining someone's nationality by art they make, for example, which surprsises others since there wasn't anything "telling" in their works, for them.


1. Unsure if it’s type related but it does demand high expectations which lead me to thinking Ji dom 
2. J type due to critical response 
3. Ne rambling of different ideas - Si recalling of information and sensation- so Ne/Si
4. Perceiving 
5. Si 

I don’t see you as a strong feeling due to the critical response you have on others , however I do see a lot of Fe - there are a lot of Ne- Si usage but I’m unsure which is stronger than which / my best guess would be either intp with well developed Fe or isfj according to what you posted above 


1. I go overboard when it comes to giving gifts to love ones ( meaning my kids) I would celebrate the entire week of their birthday- however since I believe experience is better than material - their gift would be a few days out of town exploring something that they have been invested upon along with lessons of a skill that they’re curious about 
2. I’m usually easy going and comforting others with words comes easy to me, however due to emotional intelligence I also know when people are asking for attention by displaying negative emotions- When that occurs I tend to call them out on it or act like I’m really annoyed by them - only to realize later that they just wanted to talk to me or see if I care for them enough- this tend to make me feel agitated yet guilty all at once 
3. I have multiple train of thoughts running in my mind at all time - the main stage is my inner voice constantly analyzing or conversing what’s going on around me- while others are speck of visual that are either abstract or mix of memories and fictional movie line . It’s rare for me to ever be bored bc my mind is always running - with all that said - despite loving my inner world - I still enjoy the real world better . It’s just easier for me to drift in between worlds when bored or waiting for something 
4. I don’t like talking about my emotions when something tragic happens to me - however after the incident is done and over with - I don’t mind sharing personal information with others - since I don’t talk about personal matters until the problem was done and resolve with- I get really annoyed when others start giving me advice on how to deal with it - it wasn’t until I joined this site that I realized that many people share their inner thoughts/emotions to get feedback or guidance . Likewise when someone share something personal with me - I won’t give them advice unless asked - bc it’s the prefer method that I use. 
5. It’s easy for me to drop a project the moment I’m no longer interested in it- for the most part the journey is more important than its final destination for me - mainly bc one gain a combination of different knowledge along the way . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

> 1) My decision making proccess is to evaluate whats more desireable for myself, factors such as which choice would make me the most gain, comfort and fun if It's a fun event activity choice, sometimes I compromise it for the betterment of others though.


Loosely relating to Fi here.



> 2) Sometimes, when I want to do something I want to, my irrational gut instincts sometimes tend to stand in my way making it very difficult to me to do this any specific action.


Very loosely relating to Fi here.



> 3) Not that I felt being 'misunderstood', It's more down to the fact that I can easily see which people are bad and unsympathetic by their default nature even if they are indeed understand you, so I usualy just stay away from those people rather than delude myself as being misunderstood.


Fi.



> 4) I'm bad at long range future planning, I rather be spontaneous about my future and see life as an infinite adventure of events and decisions.


Lacking Ni and Si. Preference to Se or Ne.



> 5) While I value my inner world, it doesn't energize me. I rather see my inner world as a 'workplace' of some sort for self-discovery and mental tuning.


Any introverted function.

Result: IxFP

My turn.

1. I value being introspective and self-aware. I often enter states of daydreams, in which I am heavily reflecting on myself. Sometimes experiencing my past again, but in a new perspective to find solutions to current issues I am facing. I am very mindful of myself and I can explain my emotions/feelings/thoughts very easily and openly to people, though I often keep them to myself as a default.

2. I try my best to come across as magnetic and interesting to others. I spend a lot of my time improving my language and social skills in order to attract people easier, not necessarily for dating purposes. Being able to charm and captivate people has been something I've always wanted to work towards since in my past I have been very bad at socializing.

3. I tend to get easily obsessed with interests, they often become my life; as in life or death feelings towards it. They often heavily impact my life, more often than not, in a negative way. When I am not pursuing these obsessions I feel lost in what to do with myself. I tend to fix to one thing at a time and get heavily engrossed into it, until I've explored/completed everything I can and then move on like nothing happened.

4. I am a very lucky person. Whenever I feel like I am about to fail in something, because of my own stupidity or lack of action, I somehow turn things around and I come out of it with little consequences. I sometimes go on self-sabotaging sprees wishing to break this lucky cycle, wanting to feel and experience failure.

5. I am very protective over my "people". When I have established a group I will protect each member with care, ensuring that others don't hurt them. Often because of this I can become hostile to new people who enter my group, sizing them up and testing them to make sure they are not going to cause trouble. But, once these people have proved themselves then I am happy to allow them access to my group.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

1. Fi/Te, Ne/Si
2. E
3. Fi
4. J
5. Te/Fi

ESTJ

1) I'm a realist. I say as it is, see things as they are, and provide factual information, unlike the majority of the population in this world, who spread subjective views, delusion, and non-factual information. I speak objectivity, not subjectivity. If there's anything that involves the latter, then it's irrelevant to me. I'm all about objectivity, reality, and facts. I don't have to read books or go online on Google, Wikipedia, or other websites to check something. My views and thoughts are the objective truth and nobody will ever argue and debate about that. Always, even if you deem them as subjective, but then again, you're wrong if you deem them as such. I will never believe what everyone else says, because what they say is subjective. They go by opinions and beliefs, not factual information.

2) I hate people. I've hated them ever since I was a child and the older I got, the more I hated them. I've never had someone that I was particularly close with, and the ones that tried to be close with me, were actually being fake and tried to use me as a friend by doing favors to them that I didn't want to. This is why I don't care about having friends. I actually smile or laugh whenever I see someone in trouble or when someone is going through difficulties/sufferings in their lives. Also, whenever I have a verbal argument with someone, I think about fighting with them, once the argument becomes a mess. I've had so many people that deemed me as stupid, so I try and go ahead and prove them otherwise, by arguing with them all day long. I don't even get along with my family members either. I wished people were more selfish. They are too many selfless people in this world. If I had the choice between myself and others, myself is the one and only choice. I can't get along with anyone at all.

3) I rarely win whenever I compete with someone (whether it would be in a game or sport), but I always get very angry when I lose. Sometimes I don't show it to people, sometimes I do. The more consistently I lose, the much angrier I become, to the point where I go crazy, quit the game, and sometimes throw something away that's in front of me. I want to win, not to lose. If I lose, I will never accept it. I will ask them for another game and try to win that one. However, if I lose like 5-6 games in a row, that's where the anger comes from. I mostly pull my hair, put my hand in my face, and yell and scream all day long. I don't play games for fun, I play games to win. If you win, you did something right. If you lose and accept losing, it's just beyond nonsense. I don't want to get claimed by people that I lost, I want to prove that I can win, even though it rarely happens.

4) I hate when people become too positive, happy, optimistic, excited nice, kind, and polite. I think these traits are extremely overrated just because humanity always go by the narrative, by what society and the media tells them to do. They never know why these things are good. What if these things are actually bad? Why don't people consider these traits as mental disorders/illnesses? Why do we always have to have nice and positive towards others? It's just so annoying to hear people getting happy, optimistic, and excited about many things in life. They give me a headache whenever I see these moods and expressions. I find these things to be very delusional, as humanity is brainwashed and indoctrinated by society and the media to believe in behaving and acting like this. And yet, these types of people always get negative about things they shouldn't even worry about. 

5) I'm arguably the laziest person ever. I hate doing work, hate doing chores/housework, hate doing schoolwork, hate fixing my room or doing my bed, hate making/cooking food for myself, hate washing clothes/dishes/whatever, hate taking care of my overall personal hygiene. I just hate doing all of these things. They're so boring and pointless, I never felt like doing these things. All I like to do is stay on my bed accessing the Internet either through my phone or computer. That's how I deal with my life. It's very simple because I don't have to deal with a lot of things, especially the things I mentioned above. If I'm ever forced to do those things, I will always suffer in life. Having such a life will make me go crazy. I want to do things on my own. I get accused for making tons of excuses for everything I don't do/don't want to do, not just the things I mentioned, but everything. My excuses are very legitimate, but people believe otherwise, and they're wrong.


----------



## spiltlove

I think INTP

1) I cry really easily. Sometimes I wish that I could easily control myself but it’s hard and I feel out of place because no one else seems that way to me.

2) I care way too much about people I love. I always get really attached really fast and care about people more than I care about myself.

3) I overthink so much and it’s a trait I try to let go of as much as I can because sometimes it feels I’m not living my life fully because of this.

4) I love hugging people I love. It makes me the happiest person ever.

5) I really like people who are emotionally intelligent and gentle.


----------



## Charus

spiltlove said:


> 1) I cry really easily. Sometimes I wish that I could easily control myself but it’s hard and I feel out of place because no one else seems that way to me.


Easily Fi.



spiltlove said:


> 2) I care way too much about people I love. I always get really attached really fast and care about people more than I care about myself.


Easily Fi.



spiltlove said:


> 3) I overthink so much and it’s a trait I try to let go of as much as I can because sometimes it feels I’m not living my life fully because of this.


Fi - Si loop most likely.



spiltlove said:


> 4) I love hugging people I love. It makes me the happiest person ever.


Relating to Fi easily.



spiltlove said:


> 5) I really like people who are emotionally intelligent and gentle.


Relating to Fi very easily.

Result is INFP, the Fi-Si kind.

..............


1) People been told me to control myself (My violent impulses and reactive emotions), but from my perspective, I see It as the fact that other people are being overbearingly controling and manipulative and I see it as the fact that I'm not allowed to have emotions, often times I feel like a freaking martyr.

2) I've been described by others as perfectionistic, intelligent, passive and as an arranged person.

3) Most of the time, I want to know what I am facing of with. Gathering all of the available choices and information before engaging with what I consider appropriate for myself.

In a specific case, I've been asked for what I want to do for this weekend, I ask list or tell all of the available fun event choices are to choose from, and once I received (Told) all of the available choices, I make my choice based on which event has the most personal 'fun' value in it, and in certain circumstances, I might compromise my personal fun for the betterment of the group.

4) Oftentimes, I see people who think they can intellectualise everything and being submissive to a nihilistic point of view are being irresponsible and are making fool of themselves.

5) Very often times, I enjoy listening to heavy music while driving in a public transport, it makes me immersed in the moment and enviroment and allows me to enjoy the beauty of adrenaline rush life.


----------



## CuzItoldyaSo

1,2,3 and 5 look like mine!))


----------



## Put

> 1) People been told me to control myself (My violent impulses and reactive emotions), but from my perspective, I see It as the fact that other people are being overbearingly controling and manipulative and I see it as the fact that I'm not allowed to have emotions, often times I feel like a freaking martyr.


Possibly low/underdeveloped Fe



> 2) I've been described by others as perfectionistic, intelligent, passive and as an arranged person.


Sounds like Ti



> 3) Most of the time, I want to know what I am facing of with. Gathering all of the available choices and information before engaging with what I consider appropriate for myself.


Sounds like extroverted perceiving in general and then deciding with introverted judging 



> In a specific case, I've been asked for what I want to do for this weekend, I ask list or tell all of the available fun event choices are to choose from, and once I received (Told) all of the available choices, I make my choice based on which event has the most personal 'fun' value in it, and in certain circumstances, I might compromise my personal fun for the betterment of the group.


It seems like you prioritize Ji over Fe 



> 4) Oftentimes, I see people who think they can intellectualise everything and being submissive to a nihilistic point of view are being irresponsible and are making fool of themselves.





> 5) Very often times, I enjoy listening to heavy music while driving in a public transport, it makes me immersed in the moment and enviroment and allows me to enjoy the beauty of adrenaline rush life.


This sounds like Se probably

At first I thought ESTP because you seemed balanced with what you want vs what the group wants, when you mention picking something with personal fun but then sometimes going with the group your Ti-Fe seemed like in the middle.. But then when i reread it again, question one seemed like Fe is really out of wack/characteristic of an inferior rather than tertiary. And then when you mentioned being more "passive & arranged," ISTP made a lot more sense 

-----------------------

(Ignore my label I forgot how to turn it off lel)

1. I get really passionate and attached to things to the point of obsession. I get unreasonably excited when it gets brought up and it takes over my thoughts, I'll end up talking about it exclusively in some cases and a lot of times annoy/ drive people away lol. Ive gotten better abt it as I've gotten older, finding like minded ppl on the internet to satisfy my fixation also helped a ton. Right now my current interest is MBTI , and i devote all of my freetime to it. I like joining a million of discord servers dedicated to it and I often scream in voice chats because I'm fangirling so hard. I used to yell about it in real life, but now I yell about it over online methods lol. Life for me is either hanging out w friends or sperging on the internet about any reference to typology whatsoever

2. I make a huge deal about freedom and I have very little respect for authority/those "higher in command" unless they're like community moderators or typologists or something. I'm mainly talking about overly controlling parents, corrupt teachers/principles/supervisors/employers, "life coaches," etc. Especially being young, I find that these people are in my life for the sole purpose of controlling me any way they can, under the facade of "help." Giving sass rarely works in my favor, so I found the best way to deal with them is to not give them anything to work with. I find that they'll find the deepest most personal convictions/hobbies/things of importance as leverage to guilt trip/threaten me into doing things their way, and so I simply just don't give them anything to use as bait. I don't hand them my weak spots on a silver platter. "grey rocking" is the term I think, & I find it works very well to keep them out of my shit. I also like finding ways to get around the restrictions they do manage to put on me, using VPNs and friends' computers etc. Honestly, I believe in living my way, and letting others live theirs. Imposing will get nothing more than the bird & moon from me )

3. I am very trusting and take things at face value. I don't naturally read into things and sometimes it works in my favor and gives me a really cool opportunity, and other times it can screw me over, lol. If someone starts giving me a bunch of expensive gifts, I don't give it a second thought, I see it as me getting something awesome and luxurious for free, and having a generous and beautiful friend. Nothing more than that, really. Things that others might perceive as manipulation fly right over my head until it's literally spelled out to me lol. But once I know you're lying, I just shut right off and either act completely neutral or completely obnoxious. One thing I love doing is when a tech support scammer calls me, I already know they're going around stealing hard earned money from people so I waste their time or earrape the mic lol. One less person they're scamming in that moment. In general, when you remove all the rules and regulations and judgement that'll get me screwed over and I'm around genuinely great people who recognize me and accept me for who I am, I start swearing (for fun) a lot, telling dirty jokes, tripping over stuff buying way too many potato chips etc. I wouldn't self-proclaim myself to be "funny," because that's subjective, but some people really enjoy it and their encouragement makes me feel validated and empowered to do more, lol

4. Things like new gadgets/updates/features really excite me. Even when I was younger and had my first iPhone, I would get absorbed into every new update and enthusiastically talk about what buttons/appearances changed and what new features I could do. I still get that feeling now, when it comes to apps and programs that I use often updates always make my day and it's like a breath of fresh air. People told me that I saw a lot of stuff they didnt see at first like an app icon changing or something. It always catches my attention and it's fun to play around with

5. I'm a very sentimental person. I have hundreds and thousands of photos and screenshots of memories that hold great significance to me, and sometimes it feels like I'm the last person in the universe who still cherishes and acknowledges their existence. I hoard and remember things that people long forgot about, even 6 month old chick fil a sauce packets from that one wild night out. Sometimes, if the event is exceptionally important to me, I will sit there one, two, three years later staring at the clock waiting for the exact minute of the anniversary of said event, just so I can say "On this day two years ago, March 30, 2018 at 12:28pm, I took 16personalities and my first spark of interest in MBTI was born." Even though no one cares, I do.


----------



## Cthulhu69

1. - Si
2. - N
3. - S+F
4. - S
5. - Si 

Combined result - ESFJ. :smug:

- If a new piece of information does not fit in what I know to be true, I approach skeptically the new piece of information. 

- Once I like a new song / melody , I can listen to it with pleasure thousands of times, for years.  

- In my point of view, when X says to Y I love you, this means that X loves Y, and when X says that Y is awesome, this means that X considers Y awesome.  

- I like doing things most alone. With my very good friends, I like having interactions, full of genuine compliments.  

- Paradigms have always been appealing to me.


----------



## Cthulhu69

*Bump.*


----------



## taixfai

ISTJ was my first thought-- then ISFJ. : )

1. I'm a bit (read: _very_) indecisive.
2. I like to read between the lines.
3. I don't think every feeling or reaction is "valid".
4. I'm quite friendly in person.
5. I often don't know what to say about myself.


----------



## ai.tran.75

taixfai said:


> ISTJ was my first thought-- then ISFJ. : )
> 
> 1. I'm a bit (read: _very_) indecisive.
> 2. I like to read between the lines.
> 3. I don't think every feeling or reaction is "valid".
> 4. I'm quite friendly in person.
> 5. I often don't know what to say about myself.


1. Perceiving 
2. Stereotypically intuitive 
3. Perceiving 
4. Leaning towards extroversion 
5. Not type related 


I’m guessing enfp ? 
——————————

1. I’m an extreme optimists, I tend to see and make the best in every situation. 
2. I’m fascinated with how ones mind work - whether their thoughts are more audio or visual- do they have an inner voice - do they have multiple trains of thoughts running in their mind etc etc 
3. It’s rare for me to get nervous or anxious - even under pressure I’m pretty calm and collected . 
4. For the most part I find the journey more worthwhile and important than the final destination- bc you learn through experiencing- it’s also easy for me to drop a subject that no longer amuses me 
5. I can easily pin point how I feel and control my emotions- I think it’s easier for me to understand myself compared to others bc i have an inner voice that is constantly introspecting why I’m feeling a certain way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crystalcrows

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Perceiving
> 2. Stereotypically intuitive
> 3. Perceiving
> 4. Leaning towards extroversion
> 5. Not type related
> 
> 
> I’m guessing enfp ?
> ——————————
> 
> 1. I’m an extreme optimists, I tend to see and make the best in every situation.
> 2. I’m fascinated with how ones mind work - whether their thoughts are more audio or visual- do they have an inner voice - do they have multiple trains of thoughts running in their mind etc etc
> 3. It’s rare for me to get nervous or anxious - even under pressure I’m pretty calm and collected .
> 4. For the most part I find the journey more worthwhile and important than the final destination- bc you learn through experiencing- it’s also easy for me to drop a subject that no longer amuses me
> 5. I can easily pin point how I feel and control my emotions- I think it’s easier for me to understand myself compared to others bc i have an inner voice that is constantly introspecting why I’m feeling a certain way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thought is an Enfp
-----------

1. People say I am very confident though I don't feel that confident
2. I could talk about something I care about for hours and have
3. Boredom is a problem for me and as much as I love something itll usuallly die down completely at some point
4. Drawing is a tool to create characters and stories for me, not an expression of something
5. I don't care for a lot of people but once I do care for someone im loyal as all hell


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

^ INTP

1) I'm a diverse artist (music, drawing, painting, collage, poetry, fiction, photography, etc...).
B. I love going to places I never knew existed.
Before 4 - Francophile.
4: Atheist.
five) Favourite music genres: jazz, classic rock, avant-garde, experimental, classical, classic r-n-b, blues, world music, punk jazz, comedy music, proto-punk.


----------



## Koffee

ENFP

1- I like to write creative things, like stories and poems
2-I honestly want to be a musician
3-I have strict goals to accomplish yet I can be lazy
4-I am ambivert but more towards to extroverted side
5-I can be really socially anxious


----------



## lladcy

Koffee said:


> ENFP
> 
> 1- I like to write creative things, like stories and poems
> 2-I honestly want to be a musician
> 3-I have strict goals to accomplish yet I can be lazy
> 4-I am ambivert but more towards to extroverted side
> 5-I can be really socially anxious


ENxP, my guess is ENFP


1. I work in a social profession (childcare) and I enjoy it

2. I have a bullet journal and spend a lot of time on drawing out spreads

3. I enjoy being alone and just listening to music and daydreaming for hours

4. I have a tendency not to notice things that are right in front of me

5. When asked to write about myself so that others can type me, I may or may not pick one or two things that are intentionally misleading


----------



## Amy Marie

Maybe ENFP or INFP


----------



## Queen Talia

For the above
1. Fi
2. Si
3. Hmm, could be some Ni
4. Fi
5. Si

Strong Fi and Strong Si would be ESI (ISFP) from a socionics perspective

Now for mine:
1) My room is a mess
2) My top 3 video games at the moment are: Overwatch, Pokemon Shield and Splatoon 2 - in all of these games my strategy is to basically be a troll and engage in "mind games" with the opponent(s) to throw them off
3) I often debate and play devil's advocate for 2 reasons. First, it's fun to see how people react and secondly, it allows me to explore their opinion and can bring people's opinions to the surface when they were previously claiming to be "On the fence" about something
4) I am basically the definition of the trickster archetype
5) I rarely care whether an "authority source" agrees with me or not, if it makes logical sense to me I will go with it. Of course I will look at those sources to gather info, but I wouldn't just automatically agree with it because it is the "authority".


----------



## Queen Talia

Blolock said:


> I think mine got a little lost in the shuffle. Can someone try me?


umm, don't be rude and skip mine trying to get your own typed lol.


----------



## Charus

GoddessAde said:


> 1) My room is a mess


Low Si.



GoddessAde said:


> 2) My top 3 video games at the moment are: Overwatch, Pokemon Shield and Splatoon 2 - in all of these games my strategy is to basically be a troll and engage in "mind games" with the opponent(s) to throw them off


Ne, Ti



GoddessAde said:


> 3) I often debate and play devil's advocate for 2 reasons. First, it's fun to see how people react and secondly, it allows me to explore their opinion and can bring people's opinions to the surface when they were previously claiming to be "On the fence" about something


Tertiary Fe.



GoddessAde said:


> 4) I am basically the definition of the trickster archetype


Basialy Tertiary Fe, if I read the trickster archetype definition correctly.



GoddessAde said:


> 5) I rarely care whether an "authority source" agrees with me or not, if it makes logical sense to me I will go with it. Of course I will look at those sources to gather info, but I wouldn't just automatically agree with it because it is the "authority".


P preference.

Most obviously ENTP, alteast most stereotypical one.


M-m-m-m-myyy turnnn!


1) When I see someone has more success and better than me, especialy when it is something that I'm passionate about, I start to feel jealous, it starts to feel like comptetition who will overpower each other, and it increasingly makes me feel vainful, and feel that I'm being... bad and guilty for feeling bad...

2) I get increasingly volatile, angry and moralistic when I feel like people making the wrong action, the action that I personaly deem more important or feel like my own personal words are being disobeyed, from third person perspective it makes me look like an angry commander of sort.

3) I get increasingly personal and defensive when I see something that threatens my self-image. It could be a debate or what people say, etc. Speaking from personal perspective makes me feel like being 'Weak'.

4) I dont know why, but there are those weird moments where I feel like my mind or intuition goes crazy, I keep hearing a mysterious voice in my imagination (not physicaly), and It's feminine for some reason. I know this sounds crazy, but because of that I feel like a girl even if I am a guy, or "Weak/pathetic" in another word. It's so abstract that I cant make sense of it.

5) Sometimes I feel like things gets out of control when I'm not in charge or taking control of the situations, but at the same time, I completely lack any experience of being in charge or being in control, most of the times when I'm tasked for being in charge, it makes me feel awkward and kinda anxious, mostly for the lack of confidence.


----------



## Tefede

@GoddessAde

You look like someone who’s gonna hide a pistol during an open carry.

Just be prepped to keep it there and not draw pre-emancipated. D

Can you wrestle, I’m pretty decent at Krav Maga. I like rough girls so you ain’t really my type with that hidden sensitivity. But if you wanna talk about relationship I’ll share an experience or two. Either way, I liked the way you managed your most recent aggressor. Well done calling off passive aggressiveness. Way to go.


----------



## Miteli

Charus Channeling

1. Te
2. Fi
3. Fi
4. Ne
5. Ne

You can be xNFP ;.)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
. My biggest hobby is dreaming. I wonder what I would do if I was homeless? If my mother kicked me out of home? What would have happened two years ago if I had run away on a school trip?
2. I can't make friends. I just wait for someone to notice me. And if they want to be my friend, I will also be their friend. 
3 I always do things at the last minute.
4. I enjoy talking with people but it's very hard for me find a person whom I'm on the same wavelength.
5. I always try not to offend anybody.
6. I can't stand criticism and arguing.
7. I'm very sensitive and I take everything to myself.
1. I hate physics and poetry. I just don't understand them.
2. I'm quite responsible and I'm always prepared for school.
3. I don't care about rules. I enjoy breaking them.
4. I don't mind being alone, but I feel very lonely if I'm alone in a group of people.
5. I'm kind even to people I don't like.
6. Every day I live in my mind, thinking about people and future.
7. I love to recall things from my past.
8. I follow rules only because I'm afraid of punishment


----------



## Charus

Tefede said:


> @GoddessAde
> 
> You look like someone who’s gonna hide a pistol during an open carry.
> 
> Just be prepped to keep it there and not draw pre-emancipated. D
> 
> Can you wrestle, I’m pretty decent at Krav Maga. I like rough girls so you ain’t really my type with that hidden sensitivity. But if you wanna talk about relationship I’ll share an experience or two. Either way, I liked the way you managed your most recent aggressor. Well done calling off passive aggressiveness. Way to go.


...

I know the user I quoted is already banned, but I gotta address it anyway.

What the fuck dude? This guy seems to be accusing me of being verbaly aggressive towards @Queen Talia (Or basicaly falsely trying to paint me as a dangerous person who verbaly abuse women). It's really far from the truth and It's not true from It's entirety, It seems like an attempt to falsely antagonise me and turn on other users against me. I cant help but take offense on this sneaky and false antagonising tactic being used against me.

Aside from the ironic accusations of me being both passive-aggressive and aggressive, this post seems to unironicaly mention Krav Maga and a Weapon (Pistol) and telling the mentioned user to keep doing it and keep carrying the weapon, which is it'self an indirect aggressive approach of threatening my physicality. Like what the actual fuck, the amount of edginess coming from this post I quoted, holy crap.

(Skip Me)


----------



## Enistery

Miteli said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> . My biggest hobby is dreaming. I wonder what I would do if I was homeless? If my mother kicked me out of home? What would have happened two years ago if I had run away on a school trip?
> 2. I can't make friends. I just wait for someone to notice me. And if they want to be my friend, I will also be their friend.
> 3 I always do things at the last minute.
> 4. I enjoy talking with people but it's very hard for me find a person whom I'm on the same wavelength.
> 5. I always try not to offend anybody.
> 6. I can't stand criticism and arguing.
> 7. I'm very sensitive and I take everything to myself.
> 1. I hate physics and poetry. I just don't understand them.
> 2. I'm quite responsible and I'm always prepared for school.
> 3. I don't care about rules. I enjoy breaking them.
> 4. I don't mind being alone, but I feel very lonely if I'm alone in a group of people.
> 5. I'm kind even to people I don't like.
> 6. Every day I live in my mind, thinking about people and future.
> 7. I love to recall things from my past.
> 8. I follow rules only because I'm afraid of punishment


These details aren't really enough to glean a substantial typing from and most of them aren't indicative of an actual type but my guess would be INFP I guess.

1. I'm definitely an introvert at heart (socially speaking; if you interpret social introversion to be MBTI introversion is up to you) but I require external stimulation to stay motivated. I can't just leave things up to me and I get easily bored if I don't have something to chew on/do, whether that's mentally or physically.
2. I don't really express or feel emotions in a way I feel is typical. I've been told by my therapist I'm pretty good at emotionally compartmentalizing but sometimes I wonder if there's something wrong with me because I don't feel things like other people. If something really negatively affects me, I'll take like 30 minutes to be upset about it and then I'm completely and totally fine and move on.
3. I chase nostalgia. I often revisit series I was attached to as a child and make them fun for me again. I'm very into the whole aesthetic of retrowave/outrun because it feels nostalgic to me, like I'm homesick for a place that doesn't actually exist. It makes me feel very home-y.
4. I'm not the most popular person but in my groups I'm usually described as being the 'glue'. I feed off of my friend's energy with ease and make things fun. Friends often tell me I'd be a good stand-up comedian because of my wit and dry humor. On a similar note, I'm a very good actor.
5. I'm a big fan of writing and poetry and I often write in my spare time. I've found as I get older I care less and less about the plot of a story but take more interest in how the story is written; I like prose poems a lot because of this or things like Anne Carson or James Joyce's writing.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Enistery said:


> These details aren't really enough to glean a substantial typing from and most of them aren't indicative of an actual type but my guess would be INFP I guess.
> 
> 1. I'm definitely an introvert at heart (socially speaking; if you interpret social introversion to be MBTI introversion is up to you) but I require external stimulation to stay motivated. I can't just leave things up to me and I get easily bored if I don't have something to chew on/do, whether that's mentally or physically.
> 2. I don't really express or feel emotions in a way I feel is typical. I've been told by my therapist I'm pretty good at emotionally compartmentalizing but sometimes I wonder if there's something wrong with me because I don't feel things like other people. If something really negatively affects me, I'll take like 30 minutes to be upset about it and then I'm completely and totally fine and move on.
> 3. I chase nostalgia. I often revisit series I was attached to as a child and make them fun for me again. I'm very into the whole aesthetic of retrowave/outrun because it feels nostalgic to me, like I'm homesick for a place that doesn't actually exist. It makes me feel very home-y.
> 4. I'm not the most popular person but in my groups I'm usually described as being the 'glue'. I feed off of my friend's energy with ease and make things fun. Friends often tell me I'd be a good stand-up comedian because of my wit and dry humor. On a similar note, I'm a very good actor.
> 5. I'm a big fan of writing and poetry and I often write in my spare time. I've found as I get older I care less and less about the plot of a story but take more interest in how the story is written; I like prose poems a lot because of this or things like Anne Carson or James Joyce's writing.


INTP?

My five things:

1. I love outdoor sports like rock climbing and trail running. Being stuck indoors is like death to me.
2. I love emergency medicine. The aspect of the unknown, living a "real" life outside of a comfort zone, doing physical work, and actually helping in a big way are all very appealing/important to me.
3. I'm a recovering alcoholic and anorexic/bulimic. I also have issues with promiscuity. I'm an addict in many ways.
4. I am an obsessive organizer, which annoys the shit out of my roommates. This comes from being very detail-oriented, and always seeing how I can fix or improve things. You'll rarely see obvious spelling or grammatical errors from me either (hoping I don't have any in this post).
5. I'm female but all my friends are male; I can never identify with women for some reason.


----------



## Jennieishere

Rick Sanchez said:


> INTP?
> 
> My five things:
> 
> 1. I love outdoor sports like rock climbing and trail running. Being stuck indoors is like death to me.
> 2. I love emergency medicine. The aspect of the unknown, living a "real" life outside of a comfort zone, doing physical work, and actually helping in a big way are all very appealing/important to me.
> 3. I'm a recovering alcoholic and anorexic/bulimic. I also have issues with promiscuity. I'm an addict in many ways.
> 4. I am an obsessive organizer, which annoys the shit out of my roommates. This comes from being very detail-oriented, and always seeing how I can fix or improve things. You'll rarely see obvious spelling or grammatical errors from me either (hoping I don't have any in this post).
> 5. I'm female but all my friends are male; I can never identify with women for some reason.


ESTP ? Obviously thinking type and probably extrovert, maybe ambivert lol. You seem like you like living in the moment and like trying to find things that others usually look over. Hiking most of the time involves energy in the moment lol

1. I like staying low-key in school. I do have friends though, but there’s only one friend that I talk to outside of school. The rest of my friend group alone, I get awkward around. When I’m with strangers, I act really polite so I don’t come off as weird. My sense of humor also throws people off since they don’t expect it, so I just stay silent until there’s somebody who has a sense of humor similar to mine.

2. Whenever I see numbers, on a scoreboard or somewhere randomly, I try to connect them together. I’ll divide it or find something similar between them. 

3. I procrastinate a lot. I’ll get answers on homework from somebody else a lot. Usually between my classmates, they’ll give me answers to history or language arts while I’ll give them the answers to math and science.

4. The type of books I like are ones that have a deeper meaning. I also like books about aliens POV in space or animals/humans exploring space. 

5. I get irritated easily, although I don’t show that I’m annoyed to others. I’m trying to fix that though, but half of the time it’s because of me not sleeping a lot

Edit: Whenever I do feel out of my comfort emotion wise, I disconnect from my emotions


----------



## ai.tran.75

Jennieishere said:


> 1. I like staying low-key in school. I do have friends though, but there’s only one friend that I talk to outside of school. The rest of my friend group alone, I get awkward around. When I’m with strangers, I act really polite so I don’t come off as weird. My sense of humor also throws people off since they don’t expect it, so I just stay silent until there’s somebody who has a sense of humor similar to mine.
> 
> 2. Whenever I see numbers, on a scoreboard or somewhere randomly, I try to connect them together. I’ll divide it or find something similar between them.
> 
> 3. I procrastinate a lot. I’ll get answers on homework from somebody else a lot. Usually between my classmates, they’ll give me answers to history or language arts while I’ll give them the answers to math and science.
> 
> 4. The type of books I like are ones that have a deeper meaning. I also like books about aliens POV in space or animals/humans exploring space.
> 
> 5. I get irritated easily, although I don’t show that I’m annoyed to others. I’m trying to fix that though, but half of the time it’s because of me not sleeping a lot
> 
> Edit: Whenever I do feel out of my comfort emotion wise, I disconnect from my emotions


1. Introversion 
2. Connection pertains to Ne stereotypically speaking 
3. Perceiving - since you don’t mind trading information 
4. Intuitive 
5. Disconnecting from emotions pertains to T type 

I’m guessing intp base on the information provided 

————————————————————————

1. I’m pretty optimistic and adaptive to what life throws at me - I tend to think of the best situation to tackle the problem rather than to panic over it - i find panicking a waste of time 
2. I enjoy collecting random things like - dinosaur fossils , shark teeth, stuff from the ancient time , classic /old books and prefer getting those things a gifts over practical material objects - I enjoy things for the meaning and history behind the object
3. I prefer to write free hand over typing - it’s more comfortable and easy for me - my ideas comes to me faster , often time I’m alone with my thoughts and ideas . When it comes to typing on the computer ( unless it pertains to school/work )i have a short attention span and can only use it in forms of puns humor or entertainment- perhaps it’s bc I’m easily distracted when I’m on the computer / too much variety . With that said I’m rarely ever in front of the computer. 
4. Although I never lie when offering advice or opinions when asked - I always find way to say it in a manner that wouldn’t offend others. There’s a fine line between being honest and being blunt 
5. If somebody was to go into my room and take something or rearrange it - I wouldn’t notice - I’m horrible with noticing details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodMonson

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Introversion
> 2. Connection pertains to Ne stereotypically speaking
> 3. Perceiving - since you don’t mind trading information
> 4. Intuitive
> 5. Disconnecting from emotions pertains to T type
> 
> I’m guessing intp base on the information provided
> 
> ————————————————————————
> 
> 1. I’m pretty optimistic and adaptive to what life throws at me - I tend to think of the best situation to tackle the problem rather than to panic over it - i find panicking a waste of time
> 2. I enjoy collecting random things like - dinosaur fossils , shark teeth, stuff from the ancient time , classic /old books and prefer getting those things a gifts over practical material objects - I enjoy things for the meaning and history behind the object
> 3. I prefer to write free hand over typing - it’s more comfortable and easy for me - my ideas comes to me faster , often time I’m alone with my thoughts and ideas . When it comes to typing on the computer ( unless it pertains to school/work )i have a short attention span and can only use it in forms of puns humor or entertainment- perhaps it’s bc I’m easily distracted when I’m on the computer / too much variety . With that said I’m rarely ever in front of the computer.
> 4. Although I never lie when offering advice or opinions when asked - I always find way to say it in a manner that wouldn’t offend others. There’s a fine line between being honest and being blunt
> 5. If somebody was to go into my room and take something or rearrange it - I wouldn’t notice - I’m horrible with noticing details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Difficult to say - lean towards the more extroverted and/or perceiving types here.
2. That seems to rule out Se, and makes me think Ne/Si.
3. I would imagine Ne from that.
4. Probably Fe of some description.
5. My inclination is Intuitive, probably with very low Si.

My conclusion would therefore be ENTP.

------------------------------------------------------------

1. I enjoy travelling, including the process of planning complicated journeys around various towns. I really feel at my best when I'm working out which train I need to catch to get to X by a certain time, or whether my connection gives me long enough to have lunch in Y.

2. I'm very high-energy, I'll always be up for a good party and absolutely can't stand being bored. But I can be prone to overindulgence, especially when stressed.

3. I'm always nervous about other people judging me, and place a great deal of importance in maintaining my reputation. That said, I'm pretty bad at it and can come across as weird without realising.

4. I'm incredibly disorganised and messy, but usually know where things are. While my room always descends into chaos, it's often more orderly than it appears. Anyone who moves my stuff will incur a great deal of rage.

5. I'm studying maths and find it utterly intolerable. I find the constant focus on proof really exhausting - preferring instead the more applied side of things. I'm fascinated by statistical algorithms and how we can solve real problems, as opposed to prime numbers and all that pointless lark. My computer is a hive of bizarre spreadsheets that I've created over the years to solve various problems.


----------



## 543452

GoodMonson said:


> 1. Difficult to say - lean towards the more extroverted and/or perceiving types here.
> 2. That seems to rule out Se, and makes me think Ne/Si.
> 3. I would imagine Ne from that.
> 4. Probably Fe of some description.
> 5. My inclination is Intuitive, probably with very low Si.
> 
> My conclusion would therefore be ENTP.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1. I enjoy travelling, including the process of planning complicated journeys around various towns. I really feel at my best when I'm working out which train I need to catch to get to X by a certain time, or whether my connection gives me long enough to have lunch in Y.
> 
> 2. I'm very high-energy, I'll always be up for a good party and absolutely can't stand being bored. But I can be prone to overindulgence, especially when stressed.
> 
> 3. I'm always nervous about other people judging me, and place a great deal of importance in maintaining my reputation. That said, I'm pretty bad at it and can come across as weird without realising.
> 
> 4. I'm incredibly disorganised and messy, but usually know where things are. While my room always descends into chaos, it's often more orderly than it appears. Anyone who moves my stuff will incur a great deal of rage.
> 
> 5. I'm studying maths and find it utterly intolerable. I find the constant focus on proof really exhausting - preferring instead the more applied side of things. I'm fascinated by statistical algorithms and how we can solve real problems, as opposed to prime numbers and all that pointless lark. My computer is a hive of bizarre spreadsheets that I've created over the years to solve various problems.


1. Se+Te.
2. Se
3. Te
4. Se+Fi+Te
5. Se+Te

I'm getting ESFP from you good sir. 

------------------------------------------------------------

1. I love philosophy and the critical thinking that it evokes.
2. I both love humanity and am cynical of humanity.
3. I desire to heal the world with pure energy so that I may enact a harmonious era. 
4. Despite my stoic disposition, my emotions are very volcanic when aroused. 
5. I see a future of harmony for the world and for humanity, but I fear that I am too incompetent and too small to bring such a future to fruition.


----------



## Suntide

Sounds like a cerebral INFJ with fairly balanced Fe+Ti.

1. I struggle with logical consistency and get frustrated easily with concepts I have a hard time understanding.
2. I feel like my role in society is 'the buddy' because I get along with everyone. I make them feel at ease through humor and general friendliness. However, I often wish that I was good at something more interesting instead, and wish I could exist for myself rather than others.
3. I'm a lot more sensitive than I let on. I take everything personally even when I know it's not personal, but I don't tell people when they've hurt me.
4. I'm very detail oriented. I _will_ lose the forest for the trees, guaranteed.
5. I'm stubborn and have a hard time letting things go.


----------



## melloi

Suntide said:


> Sounds like a cerebral INFJ with fairly balanced Fe+Ti.
> 
> 1. I struggle with logical consistency and get frustrated easily with concepts I have a hard time understanding.
> 2. I feel like my role in society is 'the buddy' because I get along with everyone. I make them feel at ease through humor and general friendliness. However, I often wish that I was good at something more interesting instead, and wish I could exist for myself rather than others.
> 3. I'm a lot more sensitive than I let on. I take everything personally even when I know it's not personal, but I don't tell people when they've hurt me.
> 4. I'm very detail oriented. I _will_ lose the forest for the trees, guaranteed.
> 5. I'm stubborn and have a hard time letting things go.


xxFJ

Hard to tell S/N or I/E from the points provided.

-------------

1. I get extremely frustrated when I don't have a logical explanation to something. If I experience some event, scene, or "thing" in general, and can't provide a detailed explanation to why it happened, or to why it exists, then it will continue nagging me at the back of my head for days, weeks, months, years, until I finally arrive at a conclusion.
2. I have an innate tendency to separate people into "strong" and "weak", express admiration to the strong and push the weak towards becoming stronger.
3. I hate social gatherings, parties, public events, and prefer to be alone with my thoughts because I consider the outside world to be a hindrance to my inner world... but I love acting as a teacher, speaker, or orator in front of a large audience. Reading lectures or holding speeches is something I found to be enjoyable and am quite successful at.
4. I'm quick to jump into a fight if an adversary or a challenging situation shows up. Winning is important to me, and losing or running away leaves a devastating aftertaste in my mouth. Hence I'm a "win at all costs" type of person.
5. I seem to care a lot about what other people think, but less so about what other people feel. It's important for me to ensure that everyone is on the same page in terms of ideas and thoughts.


----------



## ComingInClutch

melloi said:


> xxFJ
> 
> Hard to tell S/N or I/E from the points provided.
> 
> -------------
> 
> 1. I get extremely frustrated when I don't have a logical explanation to something. If I experience some event, scene, or "thing" in general, and can't provide a detailed explanation to why it happened, or to why it exists, then it will continue nagging me at the back of my head for days, weeks, months, years, until I finally arrive at a conclusion.
> 2. I have an innate tendency to separate people into "strong" and "weak", express admiration to the strong and push the weak towards becoming stronger.
> 3. I hate social gatherings, parties, public events, and prefer to be alone with my thoughts because I consider the outside world to be a hindrance to my inner world... but I love acting as a teacher, speaker, or orator in front of a large audience. Reading lectures or holding speeches is something I found to be enjoyable and am quite successful at.
> 4. I'm quick to jump into a fight if an adversary or a challenging situation shows up. Winning is important to me, and losing or running away leaves a devastating aftertaste in my mouth. Hence I'm a "win at all costs" type of person.
> 5. I seem to care a lot about what other people think, but less so about what other people feel. It's important for me to ensure that everyone is on the same page in terms of ideas and thoughts.


1. T function
2. Seems like something a Te user would be more inclined to do.
3. Tendency towards social introversion, but not necessarily an Introverted-first function. Enjoying public speaking is more associated with an E function, but isn't enough for me to draw a conclusion.
4. Reinforcing the Te
5. This seems less like an image thing and more of trying to arrange people and ideas in an orderly manner.

Overall; ExTJ. Not enough to make a judgment on Si/Ne or Ni/Se, but that I'm certain about just based on these statements.

1. I get equally frustrated by grand ideas with no practical blueprint and emphasizing tradition and consistency at the expense of innovation or adaptability. I always want to merge practicality with vision and idealism. 

2. I like math insofar as it serves a particular purpose; in other words, I don't like learning abstract mathematical concepts for their own sake, but I love applying them to fields like economics, statistics, etc. 

3. I'm constantly wondering about the next steps I'm going to take in my life, but I'm always hesitant to take a firm step. I prefer keeping my options as open as possible. 

4. I have a strong desire to travel; it's based less on wanting to see particular things and more wanting to absorb and observe the environments of different localities and communities around the globe. If I had the talent, I'd love to be a photojournalist for National Geographic.

5. I wouldn't mind if I became wealthy, but I feel acutely cognizant and guilty of how wealth can be manipulated to influence our political system and adversely affect everyone else not as privileged; consequently, I'd like to strike a balance between having a comfortable income and using that wealth to genuinely help people (e.g. not using philanthropy as a tax-dodging mechanism).


----------



## crimsongarnet

ComingInClutch said:


> 1. T function
> 2. Seems like something a Te user would be more inclined to do.
> 3. Tendency towards social introversion, but not necessarily an Introverted-first function. Enjoying public speaking is more associated with an E function, but isn't enough for me to draw a conclusion.
> 4. Reinforcing the Te
> 5. This seems less like an image thing and more of trying to arrange people and ideas in an orderly manner.
> 
> Overall; ExTJ. Not enough to make a judgment on Si/Ne or Ni/Se, but that I'm certain about just based on these statements.
> 
> 1. I get equally frustrated by grand ideas with no practical blueprint and emphasizing tradition and consistency at the expense of innovation or adaptability. I always want to merge practicality with vision and idealism.
> 
> 2. I like math insofar as it serves a particular purpose; in other words, I don't like learning abstract mathematical concepts for their own sake, but I love applying them to fields like economics, statistics, etc.
> 
> 3. I'm constantly wondering about the next steps I'm going to take in my life, but I'm always hesitant to take a firm step. I prefer keeping my options as open as possible.
> 
> 4. I have a strong desire to travel; it's based less on wanting to see particular things and more wanting to absorb and observe the environments of different localities and communities around the globe. If I had the talent, I'd love to be a photojournalist for National Geographic.
> 
> 5. I wouldn't mind if I became wealthy, but I feel acutely cognizant and guilty of how wealth can be manipulated to influence our political system and adversely affect everyone else not as privileged; consequently, I'd like to strike a balance between having a comfortable income and using that wealth to genuinely help people (e.g. not using philanthropy as a tax-dodging mechanism).


ENFP

1. I can be very cold and detached but want to make sure everyone is happy and would try to even help my enemies feel better since their emotions affect me so much and I can feel their pain.

2. If I care about someone and I try my best to resolve the conflict but I can see them becoming toxic to me and is draining me to the point of ill health, I will cut them out completely but I will usually give them a final goodbye but rip a hole in my heart for years. This only happens in extreme circumstances and it really pains me to do that. 

3. People come to me for advice all the time. Even if I'm busy or annoyed and don't really want to help, I end up consoling them. 

4. I can be alone and isolated for over a month, stuck in my head peacefully. I don't get lonely but when I'm in company I love socializing. 

5. Thinkers think I'm Feelers and Feelers think I'm thinkers.


----------



## W1sdom

crimsongarnet said:


> ENFP
> 
> 1. I can be very cold and detached but want to make sure everyone is happy and would try to even help my enemies feel better since their emotions affect me so much and I can feel their pain.
> 
> 2. If I care about someone and I try my best to resolve the conflict but I can see them becoming toxic to me and is draining me to the point of ill health, I will cut them out completely but I will usually give them a final goodbye but rip a hole in my heart for years. This only happens in extreme circumstances and it really pains me to do that.
> 
> 3. People come to me for advice all the time. Even if I'm busy or annoyed and don't really want to help, I end up consoling them.
> 
> 4. I can be alone and isolated for over a month, stuck in my head peacefully. I don't get lonely but when I'm in company I love socializing.
> 
> 5. Thinkers think I'm Feelers and Feelers think I'm thinkers.


INFJ 259 tritype. 

1. I’ve done hitman research and considered following through on an enemy of mine. 
2. I love to help people who are in the right, people who are trying, and close family/friends. 
3. I want to continue climbing the ladder and going deeper into the business because... I just love it — the strategic things, the vision-setting, and seeing results. I also like to have the means to do what I want, finance the things I want, and to have more influence rather than just being told what to do and doing it. 
4. I take pleasure in logically segmenting, sequencing, and ordering things. It bothers me when I do it and people just shrug the plan. That said, I still have fun just winging things in adventure settings. 
5. I can be an extremely lazy schmuck.


----------



## Eset

> 1. I’ve done hitman research and considered following through on an enemy of mine.


N/A


> 2. I love to help people who are in the right, people who are trying, and close family/friends.


Could be either Fe or Fi, but I'm getting an impression it's Fi.


> 3. I want to continue climbing the ladder and going deeper into the business because... I just love it — the strategic things, the vision-setting, and seeing results. I also like to have the means to do what I want, finance the things I want, and to have more influence rather than just being told what to do and doing it.


Te, with some hints of Ni.


> 4. I take pleasure in logically segmenting, sequencing, and ordering things. It bothers me when I do it and people just shrug the plan. That said, I still have fun just winging things in adventure settings.


Could be either Si or Ni in combined with Te.


> 5. I can be an extremely lazy schmuck.


N/A

Conclusion: Some kind of TJ.

Mine:

1. I like to watch older generation Youtubers because they are soothing and I often find familiarity and similarity with them. Especially those who have a calmer and gentle nature, but still having that strong and robust quality to them.

2. I am able to process and learn new information vicariously through others. I spend a lot of my time watching other people experience things through their eyes and senses, which also allows me to learn that experience too. This also allows me to dive into the unknown more easily. 

3. I am able to learn new matters easily, my ability to comprehend things is pretty good. I can explore things most people would be confused by without any issues. Examples would be spiritual and occult subjects, as well as mathematical and scientific subjects. I feel like my brain is still a sponge, just like a child.

4. I have a vivid imagination. I am able to daydream into different states as if I'm on another plane of existence, and this happens to me naturally, I don't need to consciously meditate. I also lucid dream as a default whenever sleeping, I don't have to put in effort to make it happen.

5. I can be very empathetic if I allow myself to. Especially with animals or things most people would not care about, such as plants and insects. I often don't come across as empathetic to others because I am trying to protect myself from people who take advantage of my nature, making myself stiff and closed off.


----------



## Amy Marie

narcissistic said:


> 1. I’ve done hitman research and considered following through on an enemy of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> N/A
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I love to help people who are in the right, people who are trying, and close family/friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be either Fe or Fi, but I'm getting an impression it's Fi.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I want to continue climbing the ladder and going deeper into the business because... I just love it — the strategic things, the vision-setting, and seeing results. I also like to have the means to do what I want, finance the things I want, and to have more influence rather than just being told what to do and doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Te, with some hints of Ni.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I take pleasure in logically segmenting, sequencing, and ordering things. It bothers me when I do it and people just shrug the plan. That said, I still have fun just winging things in adventure settings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be either Si or Ni in combined with Te.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I can be an extremely lazy schmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> N/A
> 
> Conclusion: Some kind of TJ.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 1. I like to watch older generation Youtubers because they are soothing and I often find familiarity and similarity with them. Especially those who have a calmer and gentle nature, but still having that strong and robust quality to them.
> 
> 2. I am able to process and learn new information vicariously through others. I spend a lot of my time watching other people experience things through their eyes and senses, which also allows me to learn that experience too. This also allows me to dive into the unknown more easily.
> 
> 3. I am able to learn new matters easily, my ability to comprehend things is pretty good. I can explore things most people would be confused by without any issues. Examples would be spiritual and occult subjects, as well as mathematical and scientific subjects. I feel like my brain is still a sponge, just like a child.
> 
> 4. I have a vivid imagination. I am able to daydream into different states as if I'm on another plane of existence, and this happens to me naturally, I don't need to consciously meditate. I also lucid dream as a default whenever sleeping, I don't have to put in effort to make it happen.
> 
> 5. I can be very empathetic if I allow myself to. Especially with animals or things most people would not care about, such as plants and insects. I often don't come across as empathetic to others because I am trying to protect myself from people who take advantage of my nature, making myself stiff and closed off.
Click to expand...

INTJ maybe?

1. I spent my whole childhood pretending to be from another world I made up, which I think was a reflection of how I felt. I even made up a name for it and started creating a bit of a language for it. My imaginary friends were from that world too, some of which were fictional characters. On that note, I've had more crushes on fictional characters than on real people and have loved to see them stay true to their values. 
2. I understand emotion, just not externally and socially expressed emotion. If I come across someone showing open emotion, it's like an unwelcomed guest suddenly put a puzzle in front of me.
3. I can pretty easily see myself as having elements of multiple different personality types, making it somewhat difficult to draw a firm conclusion. In fact, I wish I could spend a day as each type just to see first hand how they experience the world differently. For that matter, almost any type of new experience is intriguing as long as it's not too physically risky.
4. I like to use personification and give life to objects in my writing. In fact, I have a scrapbook of watercolor paintings I did. Each painting has a word representing a different one of my values, and each word will be worked into the title of a different book of my poems. For example, creativity, introspection, feminity...
5. I can be nostalgic and I like to keep things from my childhood, including dolls I used as characters in "character games" I played.


----------



## Charus

Amy Marie said:


> 1. I spent my whole childhood pretending to be from another world I made up, which I think was a reflection of how I felt. I even made up a name for it and started creating a bit of a language for it. My imaginary friends were from that world too, some of which were fictional characters. On that note, I've had more crushes on fictional characters than on real people and have loved to see them stay true to their values.


Fi and Ne



Amy Marie said:


> 2. I understand emotion, just not externally and socially expressed emotion. If I come across someone showing open emotion, it's like an unwelcomed guest suddenly put a puzzle in front of me.


Fi



Amy Marie said:


> 3. I can pretty easily see myself as having elements of multiple different personality types, making it somewhat difficult to draw a firm conclusion. In fact, I wish I could spend a day as each type just to see first hand how they experience the world differently. For that matter, almost any type of new experience is intriguing as long as it's not too physically risky.


Fi - Ne



Amy Marie said:


> 4. I like to use personification and give life to objects in my writing. In fact, I have a scrapbook of watercolor paintings I did. Each painting has a word representing a different one of my values, and each word will be worked into the title of a different book of my poems. For example, creativity, introspection, feminity...


Fi



Amy Marie said:


> 5. I can be nostalgic and I like to keep things from my childhood, including dolls I used as characters in "character games" I played.


INFP as hell, Enneagram could be 9w1 sp/so.


1) I sometimes see logic as devoid of emotional care and warmth once it becomes too negative. Being critisized of being illogical is perhaps the insult that I most sensitive to. Eitherway, I avoid being too critical on others and self, in order to not receive negative responses back. I especialy fear to appear to others as an idiot or stupid.

2) I sometimes question whether what I said is what I truly meant, It's sometimes difficult to put the correct words to tell what I actualy want to say or mean, it is especialy regarding my own hunches.

3) While I enjoy coming up with ideas and concepts, but I usualy find value in it if It's practicaly usable and realistic while doing my best to keep the precise quality, innovation and desireable asthetics I envisioned it to have, I sometimes become very perfectionistic regarding this matter.

4) I sometimes go out to seek validation or confirmation from others. I most of the times unsure whether what I do or tell is either correct or right or wrong. In this certain manner I get sensitive, because when others do not validify, I become defensive because I preceive it as personal attack as If I have to fight to preserve my identity.

5) When it comes to being alone for a long time, introspecting and such matter, I get very easily bored. I always seek for a way to connect with the world, I lowkey enjoy being the centre of attention and the company of others, but I feel as if my social awkwardness is always standing on my way and preventing me from this actual fun.


----------



## sheepysowner

I'm vegan.
I'm autistic.
I'm 3w4.
I had a rough childhood.
I'm a Roman Catholic but don't practise.


----------



## W1sdom

Charus Channeling said:


> Fi and Ne
> 
> 
> 
> Fi
> 
> 
> 
> Fi - Ne
> 
> 
> 
> Fi
> 
> 
> 
> INFP as hell, Enneagram could be 9w1 sp/so.
> 
> 
> 1) I sometimes see logic as devoid of emotional care and warmth once it becomes too negative. Being critisized of being illogical is perhaps the insult that I most sensitive to. Eitherway, I avoid being too critical on others and self, in order to not receive negative responses back. I especialy fear to appear to others as an idiot or stupid.
> 
> 2) I sometimes question whether what I said is what I truly meant, It's sometimes difficult to put the correct words to tell what I actualy want to say or mean, it is especialy regarding my own hunches.
> 
> 3) While I enjoy coming up with ideas and concepts, but I usualy find value in it if It's practicaly usable and realistic while doing my best to keep the precise quality, innovation and desireable asthetics I envisioned it to have, I sometimes become very perfectionistic regarding this matter.
> 
> 4) I sometimes go out to seek validation or confirmation from others. I most of the times unsure whether what I do or tell is either correct or right or wrong. In this certain manner I get sensitive, because when others do not validify, I become defensive because I preceive it as personal attack as If I have to fight to preserve my identity.
> 
> 5) When it comes to being alone for a long time, introspecting and such matter, I get very easily bored. I always seek for a way to connect with the world, I lowkey enjoy being the centre of attention and the company of others, but I feel as if my social awkwardness is always standing on my way and preventing me from this actual fun.


I read ISFJ 6w7 So/Sp. 

1) My internal world is really fuzzy to me yet I’m on a never-ending chase to try to figure it out. I know my stances, positions, & feelings on things & people, but.. the deeper questions — why I’m here, who I am... are a lot less clear to me. 

2) I can be really stubborn on having things go my way, and almost impose it on other people. At the same time, when I’m in a group that is vibing so strongly with one another that there’s no room for me to participate, I disengage entirely and do my own thing. 

3) I’ve gotten pretty good at breaking down tasks & challenges into logical sequential steps for myself & others... but can procrastinate hard on following through on them for myself. Other times, I follow through on them, check the results, and try a different method until I can optimize. Though I’ve picked this habit up recently, but it’s fun — scientific, almost. 

4) It’s really helpful for me to think things through out loud and get peoples verbal confirmations that something is true or not as I’m painting a picture real-time. 

5) I deeply enjoy philosophical things ~~ reflections, discussions, films, etc.


----------



## ai.tran.75

W1sdom said:


> I read ISFJ 6w7 So/Sp.
> 
> 1) My internal world is really fuzzy to me yet I’m on a never-ending chase to try to figure it out. I know my stances, positions, & feelings on things & people, but.. the deeper questions — why I’m here, who I am... are a lot less clear to me.
> 
> 2) I can be really stubborn on having things go my way, and almost impose it on other people. At the same time, when I’m in a group that is vibing so strongly with one another that there’s no room for me to participate, I disengage entirely and do my own thing.
> 
> 3) I’ve gotten pretty good at breaking down tasks & challenges into logical sequential steps for myself & others... but can procrastinate hard on following through on them for myself. Other times, I follow through on them, check the results, and try a different method until I can optimize. Though I’ve picked this habit up recently, but it’s fun — scientific, almost.
> 
> 4) It’s really helpful for me to think things through out loud and get peoples verbal confirmations that something is true or not as I’m painting a picture real-time.
> 
> 5) I deeply enjoy philosophical things ~~ reflections, discussions, films, etc.


1. Hmm lack of fi or low fi- since you mentioned not understanding who you are 
2. Low On feelings - since you’ve mentioned wanting things your way and disengaged entirely when things are not vibing
3. Ti- breaking things apart and analyzing them 
4. This sounds more like Te 
5. Stereotypically speaking introverts and intuitive are more prone to enjoy reflection and philosophical conversations


Base on the example provided Im guessing intp - if not intp then possibly Istj 

1. I enjoy asking questions and answering questions- observing people and seeing how their mind works. For the last couple years I’ve been researching on what goes inside a person train of thoughts - whether it’s more visual /audio/symbolic /vivid or abstract - it amuses me more to hear the individual themselves describe their thought process than reading text definitions 
2. I don’t need to hear from someone consistently or be around them to know that they care for me or vice versa . When taking those love language test - quality is often last on my list 
3. I enjoy visiting places that I’ve read/ learned about when vacationing over seeing beautiful views and engaging in my 5 senses with the environment around me . 
4. When receiving gifts - I prefer what’s unusual over what is practical -I guess I enjoy thinking about the meaning behind the gift over something that is a useful household supply 
5. I’m annoyed with those who pride themselves for being extremely blunt - there’s a difference between being honest and being unnecessarily blunt/rude 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charus

1. It seems like personal feeling are involved here, so I can assume It's Fi.

2. Seems to be Fi preference over Fe.

3. Seems like devaluing the use of Se, which is being in the moment, but choosing Si instead since you like to visit places that you have knowledge or familiar with.

4. I guess that could Fi and Ne. Since the choice seems to touch something more abstract and meaningful to your emotions.

5. I guess It's a rigid use of Fi, or technicaly an inferior Te.

I think you sound very INFP with this, your enneagram could be 4w5 so/sp.


1. It might be difficult to explain, but I make new conceptions and idea from my subconscious through vision images and such coming from my unconscious, this also allowes to dive deep into the unconscious and unlock abstract information about my psychie and It's structure, a direct access to my psyche. With this in mind, I'm very focused on those images and visions, essentialy they tell me about my ideals. Sometimes It's very difficult to communicate those ideas that pop up in my mind with others, as others usualy would have hard time understanding what I mean and what to say. And you see, I'm very interested with abstract conceptions such as dream interpretations, as it allows me to play around with symbols, and messages that the unconscious mind provides.

2. Most of the time, I try to reason up my own feelings, I avoid directly expressing them for the reason that I'm not confortable being open with my feelings, so I wall them up behind objective reasoning, usualy this makes look very closed off, detached from others, in a sense it makes me look egotistical too since It also makes me not pay attention to other's feelings despite to the contrary that I can read other's emotions and tell what are their intentions behind. Worst case, it blows up in an eruption in a emotional oversensitivity of anger, impulsivity, aggression, intimidation and even sometimes violence.

3. Being able to tap into the unconscious mind (As said in .1) and gain access to It's untapped contents, this allows me to express it in a form of creative art, storybuilding, media animation, etc in a fun and playful way.

4. I'm very focused on organising, and limiting my options in order to follow what I want or what I want to do. This makes me very perfectionistic in nature, as others visibly seeing this. My lack of ability to just improvise makes me inflexible as hell, as focusing on being just in the present moment makes me feel weird and drains my mental energy, this is especialy annoying because It makes me feel uncomfortable in my skin, I always have the urge to check myself in the mirror to see my own body if it looks good. Speaking of the physical enviroment, organising it is even more mundane, annoying task, such as house duties like cleaning, washing the dishes or even taking care of your own body. So esentialy whats my physical focus is limited to is either asthetics (Correlates with what I wrote in 3) and indulging on pleasures (Usualy just eating food out of enjoyment)

5. To conclude, I'm perfectionistic, organised and inflexible, lacking in abilities to improvise and go with the flow, egotistical and arrogant by nature, self-creative, asthetic focused.


----------



## Crowbo

ai.tran.75 said:


> 1. Hmm lack of fi or low fi- since you mentioned not understanding who you are
> 2. Low On feelings - since you’ve mentioned wanting things your way and disengaged entirely when things are not vibing
> 3. Ti- breaking things apart and analyzing them
> 4. This sounds more like Te
> 5. Stereotypically speaking introverts and intuitive are more prone to enjoy reflection and philosophical conversations
> 
> 
> Base on the example provided Im guessing intp - if not intp then possibly Istj
> 
> 1. I enjoy asking questions and answering questions- observing people and seeing how their mind works. For the last couple years I’ve been researching on what goes inside a person train of thoughts - whether it’s more visual /audio/symbolic /vivid or abstract - it amuses me more to hear the individual themselves describe their thought process than reading text definitions
> 2. I don’t need to hear from someone consistently or be around them to know that they care for me or vice versa . When taking those love language test - quality is often last on my list
> 3. I enjoy visiting places that I’ve read/ learned about when vacationing over seeing beautiful views and engaging in my 5 senses with the environment around me .
> 4. When receiving gifts - I prefer what’s unusual over what is practical -I guess I enjoy thinking about the meaning behind the gift over something that is a useful household supply
> 5. I’m annoyed with those who pride themselves for being extremely blunt - there’s a difference between being honest and being unnecessarily blunt/rude
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1- Seems like Ti imo but could also be seen as Ne.

2- Likely Fi

3- Not sure on this one.

4- Ne

5-F

Based on this I would say XNFP most likely.

1- One of the ways in which I learn most effectively is by talking with others. Thinking out loud helps me a more gain a more thorough understanding of something through learning from the different perspectives of others and bouncing ideas around.

2- I'm reluctant to be 100% certain about most things. Even if I know that something is clearly and conclusively true I still have the slightest bit of doubt and ask questions about it.

3- I have a highly varied taste in music. I enjoy classical, musical show tunes, jazz, hip-hop, pop, rock, metal, techno, folk, etc.

4- I enjoy learning the ins, outs and meaning behind almost every situation. For me, it's not enough to know that something works but I must also know exactly why it works as well. I'm something like the kid that keeps pestering their parents with all sorts of questions.

5- I can be quite a perfectionist and be very harsh on myself for messing something up but that doesn't mean I fear failure or stop trying. I evaluate where I slipped up and why and repeatably persist until I succeed.


----------



## Charus

Crowbo said:


> 1- Seems like Ti imo but could also be seen as Ne.
> 
> 2- Likely Fi
> 
> 3- Not sure on this one.
> 
> 4- Ne
> 
> 5-F
> 
> Based on this I would say XNFP most likely.
> 
> 1- One of the ways in which I learn most effectively is by talking with others. Thinking out loud helps me a more gain a more thorough understanding of something through learning from the different perspectives of others and bouncing ideas around.
> 
> 2- I'm reluctant to be 100% certain about most things. Even if I know that something is clearly and conclusively true I still have the slightest bit of doubt and ask questions about it.
> 
> 3- I have a highly varied taste in music. I enjoy classical, musical show tunes, jazz, hip-hop, pop, rock, metal, techno, folk, etc.
> 
> 4- I enjoy learning the ins, outs and meaning behind almost every situation. For me, it's not enough to know that something works but I must also know exactly why it works as well. I'm something like the kid that keeps pestering their parents with all sorts of questions.
> 
> 5- I can be quite a perfectionist and be very harsh on myself for messing something up but that doesn't mean I fear failure or stop trying. I evaluate where I slipped up and why and repeatably persist until I succeed.


You realise you skipped me, have you got your eyes checked?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Charus Channeling said:


> 1. It might be difficult to explain, but I make new conceptions and idea from my subconscious through vision images and such coming from my unconscious, this also allowes to dive deep into the unconscious and unlock abstract information about my psychie and It's structure, a direct access to my psyche. With this in mind, I'm very focused on those images and visions, essentialy they tell me about my ideals. Sometimes It's very difficult to communicate those ideas that pop up in my mind with others, as others usualy would have hard time understanding what I mean and what to say. And you see, I'm very interested with abstract conceptions such as dream interpretations, as it allows me to play around with symbols, and messages that the unconscious mind provides.
> 
> 2. Most of the time, I try to reason up my own feelings, I avoid directly expressing them for the reason that I'm not confortable being open with my feelings, so I wall them up behind objective reasoning, usualy this makes look very closed off, detached from others, in a sense it makes me look egotistical too since It also makes me not pay attention to other's feelings despite to the contrary that I can read other's emotions and tell what are their intentions behind. Worst case, it blows up in an eruption in a emotional oversensitivity of anger, impulsivity, aggression, intimidation and even sometimes violence.
> 
> 3. Being able to tap into the unconscious mind (As said in .1) and gain access to It's untapped contents, this allows me to express it in a form of creative art, storybuilding, media animation, etc in a fun and playful way.
> 
> 4. I'm very focused on organising, and limiting my options in order to follow what I want or what I want to do. This makes me very perfectionistic in nature, as others visibly seeing this. My lack of ability to just improvise makes me inflexible as hell, as focusing on being just in the present moment makes me feel weird and drains my mental energy, this is especialy annoying because It makes me feel uncomfortable in my skin, I always have the urge to check myself in the mirror to see my own body if it looks good. Speaking of the physical enviroment, organising it is even more mundane, annoying task, such as house duties like cleaning, washing the dishes or even taking care of your own body. So esentialy whats my physical focus is limited to is either asthetics (Correlates with what I wrote in 3) and indulging on pleasures (Usualy just eating food out of enjoyment)
> 
> 5. To conclude, I'm perfectionistic, organised and inflexible, lacking in abilities to improvise and go with the flow, egotistical and arrogant by nature, self-creative, asthetic focused.


1.intuition in a high position 
2. Sounds like low or inferior feeling since you’ve mentioned suppressing it and reasoning it . The last line indicates not knowing how to control ones emotions entire which leans towards T > F
3. Stereotypically speaking N > S 
4. Judging - since you’ve mentioned being a perfectionist- and don’t enjoy improvising . You’ve mentioned enjoying aesthetics which pertains to Se probably in a low position . 
5. Judging 

I’m guessing intj base on the 5 example you stated above/ it looks like you value creativity and abstract knowledge over mundane practical matter - however you’ve mentioned organizations and being a perfectionist - 2 makes me think that you have low to inferior Fi . Intj or entj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Crowbo said:


> 1- Seems like Ti imo but could also be seen as Ne.
> 
> 2- Likely Fi
> 
> 3- Not sure on this one.
> 
> 4- Ne
> 
> 5-F
> 
> Based on this I would say XNFP most likely.
> 
> 1- One of the ways in which I learn most effectively is by talking with others. Thinking out loud helps me a more gain a more thorough understanding of something through learning from the different perspectives of others and bouncing ideas around.
> 
> 2- I'm reluctant to be 100% certain about most things. Even if I know that something is clearly and conclusively true I still have the slightest bit of doubt and ask questions about it.
> 
> 3- I have a highly varied taste in music. I enjoy classical, musical show tunes, jazz, hip-hop, pop, rock, metal, techno, folk, etc.
> 
> 4- I enjoy learning the ins, outs and meaning behind almost every situation. For me, it's not enough to know that something works but I must also know exactly why it works as well. I'm something like the kid that keeps pestering their parents with all sorts of questions.
> 
> 5- I can be quite a perfectionist and be very harsh on myself for messing something up but that doesn't mean I fear failure or stop trying. I evaluate where I slipped up and why and repeatably persist until I succeed.


Base on the information provide above - I do see high use of Ne and Si - 2 3 and 4 appears to prefer perceiving over judging. And 1 indicates extroversion- since you talk your thoughts aloud with others to gain knowledge . Also I know you for a couple of years now - I’m guessing Np users - leaning towards Xntp bc you rarely or if ever mentioned anything about internal values or ethic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glittercloud

This is such an intriguing thread-I am trying to wane away from my MBTI obsession, but I thought I would rekindle it in the hopes of discovering something about myself. I have a quenching desire to learn about myself, and it keeps haunting me, so hopefully, I will find some catharsis and perhaps reach a middle ground about my type in doing so.

1. I am utterly entranced by the 1970s. There's something special about it inside of me, a moonlit shimmer that speaks to my heart. It echoes something from my childhood, a golden feeling, but it's so fascinating and alluring. The innocent mystery of it forever invites my mind, and I can never stop feeling this tantalizing thirst inside of me to turn back the hands of time and become lost in it. I find all the mysteries and chapters of the past so beautiful and mesmerizing in their distinct way; it fills me with an undefinable longing.
2. I despise chemistry and math because numbers puzzle me, infinitely. I loathe formulas and how boxing they are, and when I unleash myself onto the written word; something so much more magical finds me. I love literature because it beckons the mind to open, to keep flooding, there is no one right answer. Any interpretation can be equally beautiful.
3. I constantly desire romance. It's a shimmering, uncontainable whisper inside of me. Even though I find the sexual relationships of today and their constant exploitation and manipulation disgusting and violating, my heart longs to be seen and touched; I can't help it. I wish I could find somebody to unleash my entire self too and feel safe with and let them cloak me in their love forever, away from the cruel and confining world. To unbind me from the horrible person I was and see me as infinitely beautiful.
4. When I was young, I felt very, very embittered in the world. I was always horrible at making friends and magnetizing them, and I felt ridden by so much hatred. I was an empathetic child, and I wanted to kindle hearts with love, but I become disillusioned by feelings of loneliness. I would hiss and growl because I felt constantly threatened-deep down I wanted to have friendships and feel like I belonged but never could. Afterward, I fell into clouds of gossip, drama, and toxicity, strangely delighted by it because it filled something in me, but when my friend chastised me, I realized the sheer horror of what I had done and how disturbingly cruel I was. Now I find that a beautiful and sacred feeling, and I embrace it. It makes me feel full and safe. 
5. I love the feeling of a library, golden dusk shedding on my heart, as I slip into it and depart from my troubled mind. I love the feeling of surrendering to a shelf of infinite stories and hiding away from my own monstrous heart, finding refuge in the loveliness of a good book and the mystified sense of joy I feel when I can become one, intimately, with a book. It is one of the purest, loveliest things I have ever felt and revived my hope that the world is a good place.


----------



## Charus

1. I would think It's Si, since it refers about the past, but I see more Fi in this part since it relies heavely on feelings.

2. Lack of use of Thinking in general.

3. Heavy Fi use.

4. Again, It's a heavy Fi use. I believe you should really give your Fi a rest, it sounds kinda unhealthy...

5. Thirds time the charm.

I overall sense heavy INFP vibes from you, so I'll go with it. I dont see 4 in you either which is common in INFP, the only Enneagram that describes you well is 9w1, you overall seem like a very peaceful and controled individual.

1) I am that person who always compares oneself with others, whether it is success, power, experiences, you name rest of the stuff. It leaves me with envy and jealousy, as much as I hate saying this, I constantly feel as if something is missing and makes me feel as if I am a nobody, in an existential level. Sometimes I have those thoughts, "Why I am me, why I am not like them? This is so unfair".

2) I love challenges, as it allows me to become better and beat what was difficult for me to accomplish previously. Managing to overcome difficult situations and obstacles allows me to beat my old weaker self and gives me the feelings of worthiness.

3) There is nothing that makes me more lively than the sense of adventure. I like going out on trips with various challenges and exploring new places or things, it allows me to connect with the physical world and feel present in reality.

4) Emotional stuff usualy put me on uneasiness, something about dramatic and emotional scenes just makes me want to cringe badly, especialy when it is exaggrated in movies or video games, just makes my emotions tick too much, like ugh, It's so draining. It kinda applies to overly-energetic and talkative people too, something about them is just so draining, too fast paced to keep up with. Like I dunno, I can be energetic and 'explosive' too in some moments that can be exciting, but not in anyway an exaggrated way, I dont consider myself a person who has good social life.

5) I would rather have a few important acquantancies rather than having like quadzillion of friends whom I probavly never talk to or will likely to spit out on my back. I prefer the acquantancies whom I can trust, ask for guidance or help, or just be able to have an valuable and enjoyable time together (As mentioned in 3), like actual bonding, rather than being in a group with soulles husks which makes me feel weird, as much as I hate saying this cliche.


----------

